#ubuntu-it 2010-12-13
<clat> ciao, una info per le internet key
<clat> qual'è il Phone number che devo andare a mettere nel wvdialer ?
<yvesBsAs> ma se è di un operatore ha tutto lei
<yvesBsAs> dal network manager dovresti poterla attivare, se è riconosciuta
<clat> capisco
<clat> è un casino..
<yvesBsAs> O_o?
<Carlin0> eheheheh
<TheAngry> salve
<TheAngry> c'è un modo per non far succhiare tutta la cpu al flashplayer?
<Carlin0> si installa un plugin che bloccca il flash ssu ff
<TheAngry> ho chrome
<Carlin0> su chrome non saprei
<TheAngry> dovrebbe andare lo stesso
<TheAngry> quale sarebbe il plugin?
<Carlin0> firefox ha un componente aggiuntivo apposito che si chiama flashblock
<TheAngry> uhm
<TheAngry> ok
<TheAngry> scusami
<TheAngry> non mi sono spiegato
<TheAngry> io intendevo
<TheAngry> quando guardo un video
<TheAngry> youtube megavideo etc etc
<Carlin0> ahhhhh ...
<TheAngry> la cpu va a 100
<Carlin0> non saprei ...
<TheAngry> è insopportabile il rumore della ventola quando la cpu parte
<yvesBsAs> TheAngry, ma che scheda video / cpu hai su quel PC?
<TheAngry> pentium d dual core a 3,40
<TheAngry> la sk video è una onboard
<TheAngry> della intel
<TheAngry> non ricordo
<TheAngry> quale
<yvesBsAs> ebbe, il pentium D era una stufetta già di suo, e con il flashplayer di Linux viene sicuramente incentivato :(
<TheAngry> eh
<TheAngry> infatti solo su ubuntu mi da questo problema
<TheAngry> non c'è nulla di simile
<TheAngry> che mi possa evitare questo
<Gianlu90> ho problemi nel ripristinaree grup
<Gianlu90> ki può aiutarmi?
<Gianlu90> *grub
<Gianlu90> c è nessunooooooooooo?
<yvesBsAs> Gianlu90, in che senso non lo riesci a ripristinare?
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Gianlu90> già conosco..
<Gianlu90> solo ke
<Gianlu90> al secondo passaggio
<Gianlu90> mi dice
<Gianlu90> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<yvesBsAs> dai fdisk -l e mettimi cosa esce sul paste
<yvesBsAs> !paste | Gianlu90
<ubot-it> Gianlu90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gianlu90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542883/
<yvesBsAs> e dove sarebbe Linux li? c'è solo la partizione di swap O_o..
<Gianlu90> è nella ntfs
<Gianlu90> la prima
<yvesBsAs> Gianlu90, ma hai installato con Wuby?
<Gianlu90> no
<yvesBsAs> Wubi
<Gianlu90> con la live usb
<yvesBsAs> e allora non può essere su una partizione ntfs, scusa..
<Gianlu90> e come no?
<Gianlu90> io ce l ho lì
<yvesBsAs> Linux non usa ntfs
<yvesBsAs> se è li è un installazione con Wubi
<yvesBsAs> spetta, apri la partizione con il nautilus, vedi se c'è una cartella ubuntu
<Gianlu90> we
<Gianlu90> frena tt
<Gianlu90> sto bastardo di windows ke ho installato adesso m ha cancellato proprio linux o io ho fatto qualke cazzata
<Gianlu90> vabè ma nn ho perso niente tanto..
<Gianlu90> era appena formattato anke lui
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, allora capisco :D
<Gianlu90> scusami
<Gianlu90> eh
<yvesBsAs> installa prima Windows e poi il Linux
<Gianlu90> si mo lo reinstallo
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, son cose che si imparano, non è evidente
<god-maverick> ciao! qualcuno può aiutarmi a installare hydra-gtk su ubuntu 10.10?
<zion_> ciao a tutti!
<zion_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Shin3> \o
<nikmanofredda> buongiorno a tutti
<nikmanofredda> ho un problema con un'harddisk esterno praticamente quando lo collego nn me lo monta e mi esce questa scritta Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sdh1 on /media/_OEMBP
<sestobuntu> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto con samba e i permessi di scrittura file, qualcuno ha un attimo?
<sestobuntu> nessuno?
<sestobuntu> c'è nessuno?
<mlazzari2> giorno
<marionet> hi
<marionet> i need to know
<marionet> qualcuno può rispondere in italiano?
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<marionet> puccio sei esperto o alle prime armi?
<puccio> prime armi :)
<marionet> hai installato ubuntu?
<puccio> si
<marionet> in un computer nuovo come installo ubunto, ho appena masterizzato il cd
<puccio> marionet, c'è l'installazione grafica del wiki di ubuntu --> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<puccio> è meglio di avere uno a fianco che sa cosa fare :D
<marionet> si tratta di un computer che ho formattato l'hard disk e vorrei montare ubuntu invece di windows, d'informatica me ne intendo ma ubuntu non lo conosco proprio
<marionet> ok ci provo seguendo le indicazioni, grazie a presto
<glpiana> ola
<Savio2010> salve a tutti ragazzi
<Savio2010> Ho un sony vaio vpceb1a4e e c'è un bug sull'audio. RIesco a risolvere tramite https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/537448?comments=all però ogni volta che riavvio devo rifare tutto. Come posso risolvere?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 537448 in alsa-driver "No sound in sony vaio VPCEB16FG (Realtek ALC269, snd-hda-intel driver)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<glpiana> Savio2010, dei vari workaround riportati tu quale usi?
<Savio2010> è vero glpiana dovrei usare il primo giusto per una soluzione permanente. Io modificavo da hd analyzer
<Savio2010> python run.py
<glpiana> Savio2010, dammi il numero del post cui ti riferisci, non mi leggo 10 magine di bug ;)
<glpiana> *pagine
<glpiana> Savio2010, che poi quel python run.py non lo vedo
<Savio2010> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/537448/comments/74
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 537448 in alsa-driver "No sound in sony vaio VPCEB16FG (Realtek ALC269, snd-hda-intel driver)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<glpiana> Savio2010, da quel che leggo dopo le modifiche tu devi riavviare, e la cosa è incompatibile con quanto hai detto prima, per cui ad ogni riavvio devi rifare
<glpiana> Savio2010, per cui spiegati meglio se non ho capito
<Savio2010> devo rifare ad ogni riavvio tutto sto casino?
<Savio2010> cioè io non voglio che ogni volta devo rilanciare lo script python
<glpiana> Savio2010, ma io manco lo vedo citato sto script. di che script si tratta?
<savio2010> scusami, ho risolto comunque! :)
<glpiana> vabbè, tanto non avevo capito un belino
<e-DIO-t> mmh oh superutentiicheffate: ma  /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail che indica?
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, credo serva per indicare il livello di entropia al fine della criptazione
<e-DIO-t> ah praticamente serve a "dare una punta di random" in piu' ?
<glpiana> immagino. se gogoli trovi cose al riguardo comunque
<e-DIO-t> eh stavo cercando infatti
<ste89> salve a tutti, volevo riportare un problema che ho da un po di tempo con Amule, quando lo apro dopo una mezz ora mi fa piantare il computer totalmente tanto che lo devo spegnere dall alimentatore
<glpiana> ste89, usi la versione dei repository?
<ste89> scusa ma e da poco che usao ubuntu e non so i termini tecnici, pero ho scaricato la versione dall ubuntu ssoftware center se non sbaglio
<glpiana> ste89, oki, è quella del repository. ti ha sempre dato questo problema?
<ste89> no solo da una settimana a questa parte
<savio2010> :)
<glpiana> <glpiana> ste89, puoi provare a ridurre la quantità di file in condivisione. ricordo che dava questo problema in passato
<glpiana> ste89, l'ho riscritto, non se se eraarrivato perchè mi son disconnesso
<ste89> no non era arrivato comunque grazie :)
<e-DIO-t> ste89: imho, darei un controllino alla salute dell'hard disk se il pc non è nuovo
<e-DIO-t> *mule ha il brutto vizio di tritare qualsiasi cosa.
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<root____> salve :)
<root____> scusate una cosa, come faccio a cambiare il nick?
<Xenom0rph> a ok risolto
<massimo18> Xenom0rph: non sono affari miei ma entrare in chat da root non è molto sicuro
<Xenom0rph> no niente ho risolto non ti preoccupare
<Xenom0rph> comunque per chi ha bisogno di aiuto io sono disponibile ;)
<massimo18> e chi si preoccupa?
<Xenom0rph> massimo18 : sei molto gentile -.-
<seth----> ciao a tutti
<seth----> ragazzi, ubuntu mi si avvia lentissimo rispetto alle ultime volte. non è mai stato una scheggia (anche perchè c'ho cairo-dock, pidgin e dropbox in autoavvio)
<seth----> ma ultimamente è davvero troppo lento. potete darmi una mano?
<glpiana> seth----, login automatico?
<seth----> glpiana, nono. inserisco sempre la password
<glpiana> seth----, ed è lento dopo il login o prima?
<seth----> glpiana, alla richiesta di user e psw è discretamente veloce. una volta inserita la password, prima che mi compaiano le icone passano oltre 20, 30 secondi
<glpiana> seth----, oki, fai sta prova: crea un nuovo utente e  vedei come si comporta al login di questo utente
<seth----> glpiana, mi puoi guidare? sarà una cazzata ma non l'ho mai fatto
<glpiana> seth----, sistema amministrazione gestione utenti e gruppi
<seth----> grazie :)
<seth----> ok, chiudo la sessione e apro l'altra. vediamo
<seth----> glpiana, ti faccio sapere fra un pò
<glpiana> oki
<glpiana> seth----, ma sarebbe meglio riavviassi per rendere il test più efficace
<seth----> glpiana, ho cambiato solo utente (senza neanche disconnettere questo) e già è stato più veloce di questo principale
<glpiana> seth----, ma gran parte della roba è già avviata
<glpiana> seth----, riavvia il pc e e ntra ocl nuovo utente
<seth----> ok
<seth----> torno subito
<seth----> glpiana, si, molto più veloce
<glpiana> seth----, proviamo a resettare il tuo utente? però perdi tutte le impostazioni del desktop che hai effettuato
<seth----> glpiana, eh.. non ho grandi personalizzazioni, a parte la cairo-dock
<glpiana> seth----, allora devi rinominare queste directory: .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .config .gnome_private .local
<seth----> glpiana, ci sarebbe un comando per capire cos'è che occupa csì tanta ram?
<glpiana> seth----, rinominale aggiungendo un _old alla fine, così nel caso le recuperi
<glpiana> seth----, certo, digita top in un terminale
<seth----> glpiana, va bene
<seth----> glpiana, ecco l'output: http://pastebin.ca/2018285
<glpiana> seth----, non hai granchè ram occupata
<seth----> glpiana, umh.. e da cosa dipende stà lentezza?
<glpiana> seth----, non lo so. è lento anche col nuovo utente?
<seth----> glpiana, nono. col nuovo utente no, è molto più veloce. provo a cambiare le cartelle
<seth----> glpiana, dopo che cambio il nome riavvio?
<glpiana> seth----, basta il logout, comuqnue per provare, sì, riavvia
<seth----> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> seth----, .gnome magari non ce l'hai, fregatene
<seth----> glpiana, non ho .gnome_private, ma .gnome2_private è uguale?
<mlazzari2> giorno
<glpiana> seth----, sì
<glpiana> ola mlazzari2
<seth----> glpiana, ok. riavvio
<mlazzari2> oi glpiana
<seth----> glpiana, si, è andato meglio, ma non quanto il nuovo utente
<glpiana> seth----, usi effetti grafici?
<glpiana> mi rispondo da me: sì perchè uso cairo-dock
<glpiana> seth----, hai la scrivania stragozza di file?
<seth----> glpiana, si, c'ho qualche effetto compiz, riguardo la scrivania, c'è qualcosa, ma saranno massimo una 20ina di oggetti
<glpiana> seth----, prova a togliere gli effetti momentaneamente e vedi come si comporta
<seth----> ok. grazie glpiana. ascolta, approfitto della tua gentilezza per farti un ulteriore domanda: avevo una mezza intenzione di mettere linux mint con LXDE su un vecchio computer. provandolo in live, però, non mi riconosce la scheda audio. in teoria, essendo mint su base ubuntu, un aiuto quì su questo canale è valevole, giusto?
<K99Brain> seth----, no, mint non è ufficiale
<seth----> K99Brain, ho capito. sapete indicarmi un canale in italiano per un supporto su mint?
<eddigei> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
 * CoOltux re
<mirko_> domanda
<nicotano> salve
<mirko_> non veho il programma di skype ma non mi si vede più il simbolo
<mirko_> ho il programma di skype ma non mi si vede più il simbolo
<mirko_> a fianco della chiusura de sistema come mai?
<mirko_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<glpiana> mirko_, controlla di avere l'area di notifica sulla barra
<nicotano> mirko_,  a programma aviiato l'icona la vedi?  hai forse tolto dal pannello l'area di notifica ?
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<mirko_> non c'è più la notifica
<nicotano> mirko_, cliccca destro sul pannello > aggiungi > area di notifica
<glpiana> mirko_, tasto destro sul pannello -> aggiungi
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> :D
<nicotano> :D
<mirko_> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<mirko_> come si montano i dischi interni?
<glpiana> mirko_, aprendo nautilus e cliccando sopra alla relativa voce, in linea di massima
<glpiana> mirko_, se uoi montarli al'avvio segui la guida:
<glpiana> !fstab | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<glpiana> mirko_, il supporto è qui, non in query
<mirko_> non sono capace7
<glpiana> mirko_, spiega cosa no riesci a fare
<glpiana> *nono
<glpiana> *non
<mirko_> niente
<mirko_> non conosco ancora questo sistema
<glpiana> mirko_, allora, io, come gran parte della gente qui, non leggo nel pensiero. per cui se hai un problema e lo esponi ti si aiuta. altrimenti risulta impossibile farlo
<mirko_> ok
<mirko_> come monto i dischi fissi interni
<mirko_> passo passo?
<mirko_> che io sono inesperto
<glpiana> mirko_, apri il file manager -.-
<OverMe> lol
<mirko_> da sistema vero?
<glpiana> mirko_, risorse -> home
<mirko_> ok
<glpiana> mirko_, vedi la colonna a sinistra?
<mirko_> non c'è
<glpiana> mirko_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<mirko_> 10.10
<mirko_> ora c'è era nascosta
<mirko_> dove c'è scrivania
<glpiana> mirko_, oki, guarda le varie voci, ci troverai i riferimenti ai dischi
<mirko_> cestino
<mirko_> ecc
<glpiana> !enter | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mirko_> ok
<mirko_> mirko, scrivania, file system, rete , cestino
<glpiana> mirko_, prendi una schermata e metti su imagebin che facciamo prima
<glpiana> !image | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> come si prende una schermata?
<glpiana> applicazioni accessori cattura schermata
<OverMe> lol
<mirko_> dove la mette la cattura
<glpiana> mirko_, invece di chiederlo a me, fai attenzione a quello che ti appare a schermo. lo dice chiaramente
<mirko_> http://imagebin.org/127702
<glpiana> mirko_, oki, non vedo nessun disco interno. apri un terminale (dov'è? applicazioni accessori terminale) e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> mirko_, ti chiede la password, digitala anche se non la vedi.
<mirko_> copio tutto o solo il disco che mi interessa mettere
<mirko_> xkè io ho 2 hd
<glpiana> mirko_, tutto
<glpiana> !paste | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543055/
<glpiana> mirko_, ora fai lo stesso col comando mount
<mirko_> mount
<glpiana> mirko_, se lo dai  nel terminale avrai più successo :)
<mirko_> fatto mi è venuta una cosa strana
<glpiana> !paste |Mi
<ubot-it> Mi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !paste | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> caffè
<filo1234> è meglio
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543062/
<mirko_> vho per me non funziona il pc
<mirko_> bho per me non funziona il pc
<mirko_> ma si può montare un secondo hd in ubuntu?
<mirko_> glpiana ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> mirko_, nel temrinale: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mirko_> ok++
<glpiana> mirko_, l'hai dato il comando?
<mirko_> non mi dice niente
<mirko_> si
<glpiana> mirko_, digita: ls /mnt
<glpiana> mirko_, vedi se elenca i file
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543071/
<mirko_> non c'è niente nell hd
<glpiana> mirko_, vabbè. ora digita: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<mirko_> ù+http://paste.ubuntu.com/543072/
<glpiana> mirko_, oki, ora dimmi, vuoi che venga montato all'avvio sto disco?
<mirko_> si
<glpiana> !fstab | mirko_ segui sta guida
<ubot-it> mirko_ segui sta guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<glpiana> mirko_, il disco è /dev/sda1
<zion_> ciao a tutti. qualcuno può essermi d'aiuto?
<puccio> !qualcuno | zion_
<ubot-it> zion_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<zion_> ciao puccio, avrei qualche domanda se hai tempo di ascoltarmi:
<zion_> stavo pensando di passare ad ubuntu da un windows 7 64bit
<zion_> l'unico problema è che per lavoro sono costretto ad usare programmi adobe(cs5 in questo caso). ho visto che si può utilizzare WINE ma a quanto pare ci sono ancora dei bug e, per di più, non trovo notizie per il funzionamento della master collection
<zion_> la mia domanda era (in realtà non so se è fattibile come cosa) , c'è un modo per utilizzare la cartella windows per i programmi sopra citati utilizzando ubuntu=
<zion_> ?
<illupa> no secco
<zion_> nessuno di voi si trova ad utilizzare programmi adobe su ubuntu? c'è qualche altra soluzione per il mio problema?
<nicotano> zion_, usa l'uno e l'altro e stai in pace
<[da]> io uso photoshop cs2 con vine funziona
<zion_> scusa l'ignoranza nicotano, ma come posso utilizzare entrambi i sistemi operativi? non rischio di rallentare le prestazioni del pc?
<nicotano> zion_, ovviamente uno alla volta :)
<nicotano> zion_, usa windows quando non puoi farne a meno, poi linux quando vuoi :)
<zion_> quindi dovrei creare una partizione su hd riservata ad ubuntu e tenere la vecchia windiws?
<nicotano> !installazione | zion_
<ubot-it> zion_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<nicotano> zion_, si, al boot sceglierai se avviare windows o linux
<zion_> perfetto, grazie mille nicotano. sei stato di grande aiuto
<nicotano> :)
<zion_> ancora una domanda (probabilmente sciocca), una volta installato ubuntu in partizione con windows 7 (64bit), sul sistema linux troverò i programmi installati in quello windows? se no, c'è un modo veloce per portarli sul nuovo sistema operativo?
<nicotano> zion_, ubunru ha i suoi programmi
<zion_> scusa nicotano, non intendevo i programmi ma i file che ho in windows (filmati, musica, testi, ecc)
<nicotano> zion_, quelli si
<zion_> perfetto, nicotano colpisce ancora, grazie di nuovo, corro ad installare ubuntu
<nicotano> ;)
<are81> salve
<are81> c'è qualkuno ke può aiutarmi a risl
<are81> a risolvere un problema ?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | are81
<ubot-it> are81: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<are81> ho installato ubuntu sul mio netbook, ma ci deve essere un problema con i firmware della wireless, qualkuno sa cosa fare?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, ho upgradato a merkat e non mi funziona firefox..... dopo qualsiasi ricerca crasha, o crasha quando ingrandisco la pagina...... inutilizzabile :(
<lilluz82> ho provato a rimuoverlo completamente e reinstallarlo e non  cambia nulla
<nicotano> lilluz82, hai eliminato la cartella nascosta .mozilla dentro la tua home ?
<are81> nicotano, tu sai come fare?
<lilluz82> ora provo.... la cancello?
<nicotano> are81, ti avrei già risposto
<are81> ok grazie
<nicotano> lilluz82, salvati i segnalibri  prima se ti interessano
<Dig> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa dirmi perché non mi funziona il trascinamento tra le cartelle di Evolution?
<lilluz82> nicotano, niente da fare crasha lo stesso...
<are81> red - XIII, tu sai aiutarmi?
<nicotano> lilluz82, digita nel terminale dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin' e dai invio poi dici il risultato
<Red-XIII> are81, ... con cosa?
<lilluz82> lillo@lillo-laptop:~$ dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<lilluz82> ii  flashplugin-installer                 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<lilluz82> ii  konqueror-nsplugins                   4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4                                  Netscape plugin support for Konqueror
<lilluz82> lillo@lillo-laptop:~$
<FloodBotIt2> lilluz82: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<are81> red-XIII, ho installato ubuntu sul mio netbook, ma ci deve essere un problema con i firmware della wireless nn funziona
<Red-XIII> i firmware?
<Red-XIII> o driver?
<nicotano> lilluz82, stai usando kubuntu ?
<lilluz82> scusate ma non posso usare pastebin :(
<Red-XIII> !pastebin lilluz82
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lilluz82> no sto usando ubuntu merkat
<Red-XIII> -.-°
<lilluz82> red non lo posso usare pastebin! non mi funziona firefox :'(
<Red-XIII> are81, ... che scheda wireless ha il netbook?
<nicotano> lilluz82, sudo apt-get remove --purge konqueror-nsplugins
<lilluz82> ho installato konqueror per trovare una soluzione online prima di passare nella chat
<lilluz82> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<are81> red-XIII, con i firmware... durante l'installazione mi ha dato 2 errori che se vuoi so parzialmente riportarti...e parlava di firmware....il pc è un packard bell za3
<nicotano> lilluz82, chiudi synaptic
<lilluz82> ok riprovo
<lilluz82> fatto
<are81> red, ho provato più volte ad installarlo ma sempre con lo stesso problema
<lilluz82> non funziona :( provo per l'ennesima volta a rimuovere firefox e a cancellare la cartellla mozilla
<opa> buona sera
<lilluz82> nicotano, ho rimosso completamente firefox e cancellato la cartella mozilla..... che faccio adesso?
<opa> attempt ciao
<nicotano> lilluz82, reinstalla firefox
<lilluz82> da synaptic?
<nicotano> o da terminale :) sudo apt-get install
<lilluz82> sta scaricando... speriamoo bene ;)
<jester-> sera
<lilluz82> nicotano, niente da fare :(
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<lilluz82> mi apre la homepage di ubuntu google , cerco ad esempio "corriere"
<lilluz82> e poi dopo che clicco su un risultato , crasha
<nicotano> lilluz82, hai installato firefox pulito o hai messo add-on ?
<lilluz82> ho provato anche digitando gmail, mi appare la pagina dove inserire user e pass e crasha
<lilluz82> pulito.... sinaptic mi ha detto di installare anche firefox branding
<OverMe> lilluz82, avvialo da terminale e vedi se ti dice qualcosa quando crasha
<lilluz82> ok
<lilluz82> basta scrivere firefox su terminale?
<OverMe> si
<jester-> cià nicotano
<lilluz82> ho cercat ubuntu, mi e' crashato, mi dice "we are sorry" al solito e su terminale mi appare Attempting to load the system libmoon
<nicotano> lilluz82, da synaptic vedi di installare firefox branding firefox gnome support ubufox
<OverMe> lilluz82, sudo apt-get purge libmoon
<rionitly> ciao, non riesco a far fuzionare il microfono del mio netbook asus
<OverMe> nicotano, no è libmoon che rompe
<OverMe> non è la prima volta
<glpiana> ola
<nicotano> OverMe, che è quwella libreria ?
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<lilluz82> ok fatto
<OverMe> lilluz82, avvia firefox
<lilluz82> ora provo a farlo ripartire
<OverMe> nicotano, una porcheria
<opa> ciao glpiana
<nicotano> OverMe, ma che fa , viene installata di default?
<Ola86> ciao raga!
<OverMe> nicotano, no no. libmoon - Free Software clone of Silverlight 1.0 - unstable runtime library
<Ola86> i have a problem....
<Ola86> :)
<glpiana> ola nicotano opa
<nicotano> OverMe, capito aveva messo lui prima
<Ola86> ho installato xubuntu 10.10 su un vechhio notebook, però purtroppo non riesco a far funzionere il lettore cd...
<Ola86> come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> Ola86, come lo hai installato?
<OverMe> Ola86, sicuro che funzioni?
<lilluz82> OverMEe : alla grande funziona! grazie :)
<nicotano> glpiana,  forse con chiavetta
<Ola86> certo funziona di sucuro perchè ho installato il S.O: da cd
<OverMe> lilluz82, prego :)
<glpiana> Ola86, hai effettuato gli aggiornamenti?
<Ola86> sto facendo..
<Ola86> ci sono speranze che poi vada?
<glpiana> Ola86, finisci gli aggiornamenit, riavvia e poi vediamo
<lilluz82> un ultima cosa.... dato che sono fresco fresco di merkat, sapete dove posso trovare online una paronamica delle novita?
<lilluz82> o non c'e' niente di rilevante?
<glpiana> !rilascio | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: Per conoscere le novità e i problemi noti di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<glpiana> lilluz82, prova a vedere lì
<lilluz82> ok
<lilluz82> ;)
<lilluz82> grazie a tutti !
<Ola86> ok, lo farò! nel caso mi risentirete più tardi!! :)
<are81> jester, ciao mi daresti una mano?
<glpiana> jester-, su , vieni al bancone che ci sono clienti per te!
<nicolas__> salve. qualcuno sa dirmi perché con ubuntu dall'ingresso audio da 3,5mm esce una luce rossa?
<Dig> Qualcuno sa dirmi perché il drag-and-drop non mi funge su evolution?
<are81> come faccio a far funzionare una scheda wireless parzialmente supportata?
<glpiana> are81, scheda interna o usb?
<are81> interna
<glpiana> are81, digita lspci in un terminale e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | are81
<ubot-it> are81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Dig, prova a vedere qui se trovi qualcosa di utile http://www.evolution-interface.com/help/23_drag_and_drop.htm
<are81> glpiana, questo è il risultato, cmq durante l'installazione mi ha dato 2 errori riguardanti "b43" e a SO avviato nn riesco a installare i driver della scheda wireless http://paste.ubuntu.com/543121/
<glpiana> are81, devi installare il firmware da sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> are81, il sistema però prima va aggiornato
<glpiana> are81, se non dovesse installarli (dava errore due mesi fa) dimmelo che c'è un altro modo
<nicolas__> Salve. Qualcuno sa dirmi perché con ubuntu dal mio portatile esce una luce rossa dall'ingresso per jack da 3.5''?
<glpiana> !repeat | nicolas__
<ubot-it> nicolas__: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<are81> glpiana, ho appena finito di aggiornarlo e dovrei in effetti riavviare. io però nn so fare quello che tu mi hai detto
<glpiana> are81, tu riavvia e torna qui, poi ti dico passo passo
<nicolas__> @glpiana ok
<ubottu-it> nicolas__: Error: "glpiana" is not a valid command.
<totosai> @ nicolas_ : magari se ci dici che tipo di portatile sia
<ubottu-it> totosai: Error: "nicolas_" is not a valid command.
<are81> glpiana, ok torno subito
<nicolas__> totosai è un macbook pro
<glpiana> nicolas__, totosai , non usate la @ che al bot non piace :)
<totosai> glpiana grazie
<nicolas__> come si fa per mandare un mex ad un utente che si antepone?
<totosai> aspetta nicolas_ due minutini
<glpiana> nicolas__, basta scriverne il nome
<glpiana> !tab | nicolas__
<ubot-it> nicolas__: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<nicolas__> totosai: grazie :)
<totosai> nicolas_, l'uscita cuffie da 3.5 non è solo un uscita jack
<totosai> ma è anche un'uscita ottica
<totosai> nelle istruzioni del macbook pro c'è scritto
<nicolas__> totosai: ah... e perché si accende con ubuntu e con mac osx no?
<nicolas__> totosai:  temo non funzionino le cuffie così...
<Dig> glpiana: temevo che la risposta alla mia domanda fosse in inglese. Ora ci sbatto un pò
<opa> attempt, mi ripeti la procedura di ieri
<totosai> uando si accende la luce dall'uscita audio di solito significa che la porta è rimasta incantata e non si chiude convertendo il suono da analogico in digitale
<nicolas__> totosai: quindi? è un problema hardware o software?
<opa> attempt, sono arivato al mmento fermare ugrade
<totosai> perché con mac osx è stato configurato per quel tipo particolare di supporto hardware
<totosai> e ubuntu no
<are81> glpiana, ho riavviato dimmi cosa devo fare
<totosai> puoi provare ad infilare ed estrarre lentamente il jack in dotazione, in modo da farlo disincantare
<opa> attempt, codifico....sono arrivato al momento di cancellare network manager
<glpiana> are81, vai su sistema amministrazione hardware drivers o drivers aggiuntivi
<attempt> sera a tutti.
<attempt> opa hai tutto in pvt.
<totosai> sera a te attempt
<glpiana> are81, l'hai trovato?
<are81> glpiana, fatto....mi da 2 driver nn attivi
<glpiana> are81, oki, dimmi come si chiamano
<totosai> | nicolas_ ok??
<glpiana> are81, o se preferisci prendi una schermata
<nicolas__> totosai: capito. Ho provato ma non sortisce effetto... anche se l'audio lo sento
<glpiana> !image | are81
<ubot-it> are81: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<are81> glpiana, broadcom B43 wireless driver (nn attivo) e driver broadcom STA senza fili (nn attivo)
<glpiana> are81, attiva b43 wireless driver
<totosai> | nicolas_ devi trovare qualcuno magari sul forum di ubuntu che lo abbia installato sul mac, io ti ho risposto per quel poco che so
<jester-> nicolas__: linux sul mac fa un po senso, perché non virtulizzi con vbox
<jester-> virtualizzi*
<nicolas__> jester-: devo dire invece che a parte sto problema sono riuscito a configurare tutto il resto, anche retroilluminazione dei tasti
<jester-> nicolas__: visto che osx è pure unix e marcia un po meglio di linux
<are81> glpiana, nn va
<jester-> hai un hw di qualità azzoppato in pratia
<glpiana> are81, puoi copiare l'errore?
<jester-> pratica*
<nicolas__> jester-: in che senso azzoppato? in ogni caso linux ha un filesystem anche migliore del mac osx
<jester-> nicolas__: mah
<are81> glpiana, fallisce l'istallazione....ora si è bloccata l'applicazione
<glpiana> are81, aspetta che si sblocchi, poi facciamo in altro modo
<jester-> nicolas__: nel senso mac è attimizzato per il prorpio hw
<are81> glpiana, ok
<totosai> prima che avesse i processori intel era al 100% come dici tu jester
<nicolas__> jester-:  se fosse stato un ppc non lo avrei fatto, ma visto che è un intel
<nicolas__> totosai: esatto
<totosai> ma adesso è un pc ibm super evoluto
<jester-> nicolas__: per smanettare è ok ma in quanto a benefici -0
<totosai> nicolas_ che studi fai se posso chiederti?
<glpiana> !CHAT | TO
<ubot-it> TO: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> AZZ
<glpiana> chat | totosai
<glpiana> !chat | totosai
<ubot-it> totosai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<totosai> ok
<are81> glpiana, continua a rimanere  bloccata, nn si chiude nemmeno
<glpiana> are81, prova a chiudere la sessione e torna
<nicolas__> totosai: ingegneria informatica, cmq glpiana ha ragione magari andiamo su ubuntu-it-chat
<are81> glpiana, ok
<totosai> glpiana, ok grazie
<are81> glpiana, rieccomi
<glpiana> are81, apri un terminale
<glpiana> are81, wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<are81> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> are81, dimmi quando ha terminato il download
<are81> glpiana, devo salvare o lo apro direttamente?
<glpiana> are81, non devi cliccare sul link
<glpiana> are81, devi copiare il comando e incollarlo nel terminale
<glpiana> il comando parte da wget
<are81> glpiana, ho cliccato sul link e l'ho scaricato ora?
<glpiana> are81, quindi non leggi quello che scrivo
<glpiana> così diventa difficile continuare
<are81> glpiana, lo so...abbi pazienza x favore nn sono pratico di linux
<glpiana> are81, oki, ricomincia. apri un terminale
<are81> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> are81, digta nel terminale, o meglio, copia e icnolla da qui: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<glpiana> NON cliccare, trattieniti
<glpiana> lo so che è un link, ma non cliccarlo :P
<OverMe> lol
<are81> glpiana, fatto...sta elaborando :)
<glpiana> are81, oki, dimmi quando termina
<are81> pastebin
<glpiana> are81, no, se sta scaricando va bene
<glpiana> are81, ti chiedo io i comandi che devi mostrarci
<are81> glpiana, ha finito
<glpiana> are81, ora: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<are81> glpiana, da terminale digito questo comando?
<glpiana> are81, sì, tutti i comandi che ti scriverò dovranno essere scitti in terminale
<are81> glpiana, fatto ma nn c sono stati output
<glpiana> are81, giusto così
<glpiana> are81, ora scrivi: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<glpiana> are81, scrivi: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<glpiana> are81, ti chiede la password, scrivila anche se non te la fa vedere
<glpiana> are81, magari ti risponde che è già installato
<are81> glpiana, c sono stati degli errori
<glpiana> are81, copiali su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | are81
<ubot-it> are81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<are81> glpiana, ecco il pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/543145/
<glpiana> are81, a posto così. scrivi: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<are81> glpiana, fatto....ha estratto un sacco di roba :)
<are81> glpiana, s'è accesa la lucina della wireless
<glpiana> are81, bene.   scrivi: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> ah fa nulla, dai comunque il comando
<are81> glpiana, fatto....niente output
<glpiana> are81, bene: ora scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<are81> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> are81, digita: dmesg |  tail
<glpiana> !paste | are81
<ubot-it> are81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<are81> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/543153/
<Ola86> rieccomi raga...
<glpiana> are81, ora scirivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Ola86> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> Ola86, ola
<Ola86> ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti..
<Ola86> il lettore funziona perchè riesco a sentire la musica...
<are81> glpiana, fatto
<Ola86> però non riesco a vederlo...
<glpiana> Ola86, inserisci un disco aspetta un po', poi scrivi: dmesg | tail       e vediamo se dice qualcosa
<glpiana> Ola86, ma stiamo parland di un disco audio?
<glpiana> are81, metti su pastebin
<Ola86> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Ola86, ma stiamo parland di un disco audio?
<Ola86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543155/
<Ola86> in questo caso si... però qualsiasi cd inserisco...
<Ola86> funziona, ma non riesco a vederlo...
<are81> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/543156/
<Ola86> non posso navigarci all'interno
<glpiana> Ola86, allora, i cd audio non vengono visti come dati. se suona vuol dire che funziona. metti un cd di dati
<glpiana> are81, sembra a posto. stacca il cavo e provala
<Ola86> sto provando
<Ola86> è vero hai ragione funziona tutto...
<Ola86> grazie mille glpiana... come al solito sei di grande aiuto!!!!
<Ola86> grazie mille
<are81_> glpiana, FUNZIONA!!!!!!!!!!!
<gnubiagio98> ciao
<gnubiagio98> oggi ho scoperto un bug di kde
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<FraDolcino> ciao, mi capita una cosa strana, prima con firefox e ora anche con chromium: si crasha la scheda in uso o intero browser quando uso i campi di testo (che siano login, commenti o simili), che cosa può essere?
<FraDolcino> naturalmente non sempre, ma una volta ogni tot, senza che ci sia nessuna causa apparente
<are81_> glpiana, grazie x la disponibilità e la pazienza ;)
<gnubiagio98> FraDolcino, hai scoperto un bug pure tu? (non necessariamente di kde)
<glpiana> are81_, :)
<glpiana> are81_, una cosa ancora
<glpiana> are81_, neò terminale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> are81_, dovrebbe darti errore
<FraDolcino> gnubiagio98: credevo fosse un bug di firefox, ma siccome volevo provare chromium, speravo che il problema spariva cambiando il browser, invece è tornato dopo un po' di tempo
<are81_> glpiana, si sono verificati degli errori dice
<glpiana> are81_, oki, vediamo cosa fare. digita: sudo apt-get remove --purge firmware-b43-installer
<padrone_> ragazzi ho bisogno di un chiarimento
<padrone_> ho le tre versioni di ubu su grub
<glpiana> padrone_, e hai un solo ubuntu installato?
<nicotano> buonasera
<padrone_> tutte con lo stesso network-manager ma solo 9.10..19 e collegabile
<are81_> glpiana, E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installe
<glpiana> padrone_, parli di ethernet o di wireless?
<padrone_> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> are81_, controlla, è installer non installe
<glpiana> padrone_, ciao :)
<padrone_> glpiana, sono sempre io quello della penna
<glpiana> padrone_, sai quanta gente passa con le penne?
<gnubiagio98> FraDolcino, forse il bug è del sistema
<are81_> glpiana, ho fatto copia incolla, è installe
<glpiana> are81_, no, installer, correggi
<glpiana> <glpiana> are81_, oki, vediamo cosa fare. digita: sudo apt-get remove --purge firmware-b43-installer
<padrone_> glpiana, comunque la cosa non la capisco
<are81_> glpiana, ok sembra nn c siano stati errori
<padrone_> glpiana, tre versioni quasi identiche e solo una ha un collegamento regolare con il mio router
<gnubiagio98> ho segnalato il bug di kde al sito
<glpiana> are81_, bene. dovresti essere a posto ora
<glpiana> padrone_, ma hai tre versioni di ubuntu o tre kernel all'avvio?
<are81_> glpiana, ancora grazie
<glpiana> are81_, ;)
<padrone_> glpiana, tre kernel
<glpiana> padrone_, dpkg -l | grep linux-image                su apsetbin
<glpiana> !paste | padrone_
<ubot-it> padrone_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<padrone_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543173/
<glpiana> padrone_, e ti funziona solo col 31?
<padrone_> glpiana, 31-22.69
<glpiana> padrone_, secondo me è normale, il 31 è il kernel della versione che hai ora aggiornata, mentre i 28 sono della release da cui provieni
<padrone_> glpiana,  28-11.42 è ubu 9.04 che funziona benissimo con questa chiave
<glpiana> padrone_, nel kernel più recente, il 31, la chiave è supportata, nei precedenti, a quanto risulta, no
<glpiana> <padrone_> glpiana, tre versioni quasi identiche e solo una ha un collegamento regolare con il mio router
<glpiana> una? due? tre?
<padrone_> glpiana, due
<glpiana> padrone_, ah boh. allora qualche problema intrinseco al 19. non saprei
<padrone_> glpiana, la cosa che mi manda in bestia e che nelle altre la chiave funziona ....ma  non vedono il mio router
<padrone_> glpiana,  in compenso vedo sempre il mio vicino di casa
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> padrone_, guarda, con la chiavetta non so aiutarti, non ne posseggo
<padrone_> glpiana, capisco...ma è possibile che vi sia un divieto per un certo tipo di canale?
<padrone_> glpiana,  la mia ha un canale 11
<padrone_> glpiana, quella del mio vicino 1
<glpiana> ma aspetta, la tua è una chiavetta wireless?
<padrone_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> padrone_, potrasti avviare un krnel per volta, scaricare e ricaricar il modulo della wifi e vedere cosa dice dmesg | tail
<glpiana> padrone_, magari ci sono differenze per i diversi kernel
<padrone_> glpiana, adesso lo faccio
<xfire78xx> sera..
<m_> hi
<m_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<orsetto> buonasera a tutti
<Workshoop> IAO
<Workshoop> ciao
<Workshoop> mi aiutate ad installare i file LZM?
<Workshoop> come si aprono
<glpiana> Workshoop, sarebbero?
<Workshoop> non saprei
<Workshoop> e un tool
<glpiana> Workshoop, e che te ne fai allora?
<Workshoop> da isntallare
<orsetto> volevo chiedere un consiglio. posso installare ubuntu-tweaks anche su kubuntu o è stato studiato solo per un sistema standardizzato gnome?
<Workshoop> e un file LZM
<Workshoop> come lo apro?
<glpiana> orsetto, io lascerei perdere ubuntu tweaks
<glpiana> Workshoop, se non sai a che servono che cosa lo apri per fare?
<glpiana> Workshoop, di che tool si tratta? cnsidera che qui non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> *considera
<orsetto> glpiana, più che altro mi interessava abilitare determinati repository attraverso una gui e in maniera easy
<AcuL> Salve a tutti? Come posso aggiornare il mio Ubuntu 9.10 in 10.10 senza formattare il PC?
<glpiana> orsetto, c'è già la gui
<glpiana> orsetto, sei su kde? kpackagekit dovrebbe avere l'interfaccia per i repo
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | AcuL
<ubot-it> AcuL: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<orsetto> glpiana, intendi ubuntu software center? e dove me li propone i repository dei ppa?
<jester-> AcuL: facendo due passaggi
<glpiana> AcuL, devi fare i due passaggi
<glpiana> orsetto, ma sei su gnome o kde?
<jester-> !avanzamento | AcuL
<ubot-it> AcuL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<orsetto> glpiana, scusa.. ero rimasto con la testa su ubuntu. ora sto su kde
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> orsetto, non  ho kde e non posso controllare. apri kpackagekit  come si chiama il gestore dei pacchetti di kde
<jester-> orsetto: in menu modifica si sftsticazz center
<glpiana> orsetto, toh una bella guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/KPackageKit
<jester-> o sorgenti sofware che sia in kde
<glpiana> jester-, va va che gli han fatto la guida per kde :)
<jester-> ma va
<AcuL> è possibile aggiornare di versione Ubuntu dal CD senza utilizzare i repository?
<glpiana> oh yes, sun truala 'des
<glpiana> AcuL, con il cd alternate, come spiegato nelle guide che ti ho indicato
<jester-> !avanzamento | AcuL
<ubot-it> AcuL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<orsetto> glpiana, jester- io vi ringrazio e di certo mi studierò la guida.. ma più che altro non è che non so installare.. ma volevo tipo qualcosa che mi proponesse lui stesso dei repository interessanti oltre quelli ufficiali
<orsetto> anche ben sapendo che potrebbero non essere sicuri
<glpiana> orsetto, repository interessanti = problemi successivi
<glpiana> orsetto, se poi hai porblemi e vieni qui te li facciamo togliere :)
<glpiana> orsetto, che programmi ti interessano che non sono nei repo?
<jester-> orsetto: leggila la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoLucid
<jester-> Avanzamento usando il CD/DVD alternate
<orsetto> glpiana, jester- torno appena possibile.. sto da un corso e non posso farmi cioccare a chattare :)
<orsetto> a dopo
<opa2_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Workshoop> glpiana ho un problema devo installare spoonwep2.lzm nella guida ce scritto dovete copiare il file spoonwep2.lzm dove salvate le modifiche (changes) di BT3, quindi la cartella è BT3/modules. cosa significa?
<Workshoop> garzie
<glpiana> Workshoop, ti ho scritto sopra che non c'è supporto per porgrammi esterni
<opa2_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543189/
<lince> ciao. aiuto: mi aiutate a capire come e se devo configurare un incremento di memoria? grazie
<glpiana> opa2_, negativa col 19?
<glpiana> lince, cioè?
<glpiana> Workshoop, bt sarebbe backtrack?
<Workshoop> si
<Workshoop> e dai aiutami un sec cosa ti costa
<glpiana> Workshoop, ti è già stato detto ieri da OverMe che qui il supporto è per ubuntu, non per le derivate non ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | Workshoop
<ubot-it> Workshoop: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lince> ciao glpiana ho installato due banchi da 2 gb, ne avevo già due (1+1) per un totale di 6gb, il bios in avvio li vede, ma uibuntu (free -m) VEDE I VECCHI 2 GB
<opa2_> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> Workshoop, poi sta roba serve per craccare reti, e qui non trovi supporto di questo tipo
<glpiana> lince, dai sudo lshw -html > lshw.html         in un terminale
<glpiana> opa2_, scusa telefono
<lince> glpiana, scusa ma mi sa qualcosa non va bene nel comando:  sudo lshw -html mi dà risposte, ma con lshw.html ritorna il prompt
<glpiana> lshw -html > lshw.html    è un solo comando
<lince> glpiana
<lince> mi ritorna il prompt non vedo nulla
<opa2_> glpiana, no problem ..accidenti ...linux ....31-22 è quello che non funziona
<glpiana> lince, apri con firefox il file lshw.html che trovi nella tua home
<Doei> e' possibile che come dice questa guida con ATI non mi vada questo gioco? http://openviridis.wordpress.com/2007/07/28/installare-e-giocare-a-neverwinter-nights-2-su-linux-guida/
<glpiana> lince, cerca la parte sulla ram e copiala su apstebin
<glpiana> !paste | lince
<ubot-it> lince: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lince> glpiana ok momento
<glpiana> !chat | Doei
<ubot-it> Doei: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Doei, tra l'altro la guida che hai indicato è del 2007
<glpiana> un po' datata
<Doei> glpiana....e...non ne trovo altre :)
<glpiana> Doei, per far andare i giochi su wine guarda il database su winehq.org
<Doei> grazie, vado nell'altro canale
<glpiana> opa2_, ma hai un kernel con cui ti funziona bene tutto l'hardware?
<lince> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543196/
<lince> glpiana, mi pare che le veda
<glpiana> lince, due banchi da 1 e due banchi da due
<glpiana> lince, metti free su pastebin
<lince> glp esatto 6gb appunto
<glpiana> lince, e anche uname -a
<lince> glpiana,
<lince> ok scusa
<glpiana> cosa?
<lince> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543198/
<glpiana> lince, allora, col kernel della 32 bit credo tu possa vederne al massimo 3. il fatto che ne legga due soltanto magari è dovuto al fatto che legge solo i due banchi da 1 giga
<glpiana> lince, ma non sono esperto di ste cose, per cui mi fermi qui
<lince> glpiana, grazie comunque :) sai a chi o dove mi posso rivolgere?
<glpiana> lince, aspetta
<jester-> lince: prova a installare il kernel generic.pae e server
<jester-> o server*
<lince> glpiana, mi passeresti il comando?
<glpiana> lince, per installare il pae?
<lince> glpiana, mica rischio di far casino vero? :)
<lince> glpiana, dimmi tu quale
<glpiana> lince, male che vada riavvii e parti con quello normale
<lince> glpiana, ok passami il comando
<glpiana> lince, aspetta siamo in riunione :)
<lince> glpiana, no problem tranquillo... aspetto. grazie
<glpiana> lince, devo andare, ti lascio a chise ne intnde di più
<lince> help: chi eredita il problema posto a glpiana? grazie
<jester-> lince: piu di 4 con 32 bit mi sa che è li il problema
<lince> ciao jester- diresti che dovrei smonate i due banchi da 1+1?
<jester-> lince: prova a installare linux-image.generic-pae
<lince> jester-, aspetta, direi prima provo se ne vede 4, mi starebbe bene uguale
<jester-> lince: e controlla nel bios se il supporto per large memory è abile
<lince> jester-, in realtà ciò già guardato, ma mi sa che non c'è, o non lo trovo io...
<jester-> lince: allora proveri a togliere i due da 1
<lince> jester-, ok amico, grazie per il momento mi riaffaccio... per aggiornarti
<lince> jester-, none ne vede sempre 2, maledizione
<jester-> lince: sicuro è il bios
<jester-> lince: guarda nelk tab dove c'è roba ram
<lince> jester-, no perchè lui le vede
<lince> jester-, all'avio ne vede 4
<papa> ciao, mi aiutate a far funzionare il microfono del mio netbook asus?
<jester-> lince: free che dice
<lince> jester-, sempre 2011
<jester-> lince: uname -r
<Morpheus90> jester-,  sai come si cambia la password?
<lince> jester-, 2.6.35-23-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP + data
<jester-> lince: prova a installare il kernel pae
<jester-> o server
<lince> jester-, con il lshw -html ne vede 4 gb
<lince> jester-,  mi daresti il comando? o una guida da segUIRE? GRAZIE
<jester-> lince: apri software center
<lince> jester-, sì
<jester-> lince: cerca linux.image
<jester-> linux-image
<jester-> lince: vedi se c'è linux-image-gerneric.pae
<lince> jester-, sì c'è
<papa> nessuno è disponibile?????
<jester-> lince: installa
<jester-> e poi riparti con quello
<lince> jester-, aspetta 2 versioni: 2.6.25.32 e generic, entrambi pae quale dei due?
<lince> jester-, ops 2.6.35.22*
<jester-> lince: linux-image-generic-pae
<jester-> se prende lui l'ultima versione
<lince> jester-, ok domanda: devo chiudere tutto ciò che ho aperto vero?
<jester-> papa: mi sa che al momento non ci sia nessuno che conosce il problema specifico, provato a cercare sul forum per modello pc?
<papa> si ma nessuna soluzione
<jester-> papa: impostazioni audio a posto?
<papa> penso di si, come controllo?
<jester-> papa: sistema preferenze/audio/ingresso
<papa> sembra di si
<jester-> papa: hai un solo dispositivo?
<roby> papa, guarda bene, sicuro devi avere microfono 1 e poi mettere il 2
<lince> jester-,  scusa ma ricevo questo errore: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic-pae_2.6.35-23.40_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<papa> ho un solo dispositivo, quello integrato nel netbook
<jester-> lince: prova con linux-image-generic-server
<papa> il livello di ingresso è a zero
<jester-> tiralo su
<jester-> papa: parla che se funza vedi la barra muoversi
<papa> il volume è su ma la barra è morta
<lince> jester-, no questo non ce l'ho
<jester-> lince: strano
<jester-> lince: cambia i repo
<jester-> lince: software center menu  modifica
<lince> jester-, linux-image-generic-server c'è solo linux-image-server, oppure linux-image-generic
<jester-> sogenti sofware
<papa> ho spuntato il muto e poi l'ho tolto, per un attimo pare che la barra si sia mossa
<jester-> lince: prova a mettere la server
<jester-> papa: prova se funza
<lince> jester-, ok ci sentiamo dopo
<papa> niente da fare
<jester-> papa: con cosa lo provi
<papa> urlo contro il buchino del microfono a fianco alla webcam
<jester-> papa: si ma con quale applicazione
<papa> skipe
<jester-> papa: controlla le impostazioni audio di skype
<jester-> e scegli il canale in
<papa> non riesco nemmeno a trovare le impostazioni di skype
<jester-> papa: destro angolo sinistro basso
<papa> ci sono, che devo fare?
<jester-> papa: audio ingresso e controlla
<polis> sera
<papa> dispositivi audio: mi da una lista
<jester-> papa: provali tutti
<papa> microfono, altoparlanti, suoneria
<jester-> papa: con chiamata di prova
<papa> funzionano tutti tranne il mic
<papa> fatto ma non registra niente
<jester-> papa: non avendo il tuo pc non so che altro dirti
<papa> ok grazie lo stesso, ciao
<polis> jester-:  sei gnome o kde
<jester-> gnome
<polis> :(
<polis> ci ho quel cavolo di kopete chenon so come si leva alla vvio
<jester-> polis: le impstazioni di kopete?
<polis> si ho posto la domanda di la
<polis> ok lo stesso qui
<jester-> polis: guarda nelle impostazioni
<polis> del prog stesso
<polis> ?
<jester-> eh
<polis> ah ok in impostazioni di sistema?!?!
<jester-> polis: le impostazioni di kopete
<polis> ok
<polis> poi dico i programmatori
<jester-> se c'è pari a statup
<polis> non hanno fatto un programma come per windows
<polis> startup manager
<polis> :(
<lince> jester-, scusa se ti stresso ancora, ma non funzia. domanda: se installo la vers. 64 bit e mi salvo la home risolvo?
<jester-> lince: dovrebbe
<lince> jester-, dovrebbe o deve? :)
<jester-> lince: installa sopra senza far formattare la partizione
<jester-> lince: la 64 bit supporta
<lince> jester-, me lo accetta?
<lince> jester-, ah sì?
<lince> jester-, ma i programmi dovrei reinstallarli
<jester-> lince: certo, fai manuale, vai sulla partizione, doppio click, usare ext4 no formattare montare come /
<jester-> lince: le inpostazioni dei programmi ti rimangono
<lince> jester-, ganzo, se funzia
<jester-> poi da apt , synaptic o sfcenter fai alla svelta
<lince> jester-, aspetta, m i manca un pezzo
<jester-> lince: occhio che non ci si sia la spunta su formattare
<lince> jester-,  ma non devo reinstallare una distro 64 bit ubuntu maverick?
<polis> lo rimosso jester
<jester-> lince: si col cdlive a 64
<polis> kopete
<polis> poi lo reinstallo
<jester-> polis: usare xchat?
<polis> ok uso quello
<polis> ma quello è un irc client?
<lince> jester-, ah ecco, prima quindi modifico le partizioni ext4 (ma mi pare già lo siano) poi reinstallo da live senza format sulle vecchie partizioni, così?
<jester-> knversation è un buon client, un po scrauso da configurare ma ottimo, solo che le cose vanno bene si abbandonano
<jester-> lince: non devi modificare nulla
<lince> jester-, domanda ma i programmi che trova a 32 b non me li pialla?
<jester-> lince: scegli partizionamento manuale, clicchi 2 volte la partizione su cui devi installare e fai
<jester-> lince: li pialla ma li rimetti
<jester-> lince: ma le impostazioni e i dati li salvi
<lince> jester-, quindi devo salvarmi la home
<jester-> lince: no
<jester-> se non formatti
<polis> jester-: uso pdjin xchat è un irc client
<jester-> polis: xchat è solo irc
<polis> ok
<jester-> non un finocchio di programma che fa tutto male
<lince> jester-, ah ok. grazie infinte amico sempre disponibile. ciao e stai bene :)
<polis> io al post di kopete ho messo pdjin
<jester-> lince: se hai dubbi salvala la home
<lince> jester-, bene grazie ancora
<jester-> lince: una salvata non fa mai male
<lince> jester-, sì certo. grazie ancora. ciao
<lele85> sera a tutti
<lele85> c'è qualche esperto della piattaforma launchpad?
<andrew_> cioa
<andrew_> ragazzi
<Guest7073> ce qualcuno che puo aiutarmi con una lexmark s301
<Guest7073> di i must speack English?
<Guest7073> i have a problem with a printer lexmark s301
<polis> Guest7073:  write in #ubuntu
<polis> not in #ubuntu-it
<polis> this chan is italian support
<Guest7073> ce qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Guest7073> non capisco perche unalexmark
<Guest7073> segnalata come adatta a linux non mi funzioni
<polis> sei gnome o ù
<polis> kde
<Guest7073> gnome
<Guest7073> s301 e la stampante
<polis> aspetta qualcuno con gnome
<Guest7073> di solito la attacco e via
<Guest7073> aspetto
<Guest7073> grazie
<polis> prego
<Guest7073> non parte
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> qualcuno sa come impostare compiz come wm predefinito??
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola ;D
<polis> hola baby
<polis> auuaua
<polis> DAMN3dg1rl: sei m o f
<DAMN3dg1rl> polis, credo sia facilmente intuibile
<polis> girls
<polis> :D
<giant> buonasera
<polis> ciao giant
<giant> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con una lexmark
<giant> s301
<giant> sono sempre quello di prima scusa
<polis> chi ha gnome puo aitarti
<polis> io sono KDe
<giant> lo so
<giant> ma devo aspettaere che capiti
<giant> o devo travare qualcuno io
<polis> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giant> grazie
<giant> quindi io ripropongo ogni tanto
<giant> grazie
<polis> prg
<giant> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con una lexmark
<pigeta> sera
<liuboille> sera
<pigeta> l'interfaccia grafica di ubuntu netbook dovrebbe chiamarsi unity potete confermarmi tale notizia?
<liuboille> penso di sì
<liuboille> sarà anche l'interfaccia della prossima versione
<pigeta> per i notebook
<pigeta> sapete l'indirizzo del repository?per caso
<liuboille> aspetta
<liuboille> che guardo
<liuboille> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une
<liuboille> con questo comando dovresti aggiungere la repository
<liuboille> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity
<liuboille> con questo poi installarla
<pigeta> interessante che voglia di provare
<liuboille> io l'ho provata
<pigeta> su che macchina?
<liuboille> ma mi bloccava un po' tutto
<liuboille> ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<pigeta> in che senso bloccava?
<liuboille> non la visualizzavo correttamente
<liuboille> e freezava tutta
<giant> ce qualcuno che puon aiutrarmi con una stampante multi s301 lexmark? per piacere
<liuboille> che problema hai ?
<giant> ho acquistato
<giant> una lexmark 301
<giant> di solito parte al volo ma questa volta non so perche pur leggendo inizialmente che ce ogni vollta che faccio per stampare compare il logo della stampante per un attimo e poi sparisce
<giant> e non esiste nessun dato nella coda di stampa
<liuboille> non so cosa dirti
<liuboille> cerca su google
<ErVito> giant: cosa tenti di stampare?
<giant> qualsiasi cosa
<giant> da una pagina di prova a
<giant> un doc
<giant> ma la stampante sempre non connessa
<giant> pur risultando che ce
<giant> infatti in propieta mi dice "stampante in linea" inattiva
<giant> ma poi
<giant> non parte
<giant> eppure  sulla scatola ce segnalato anche  che funziona con  linux
<pigeta> ma per copiare i file da shell il comando non è cp?
<liuboille> sì
<pigeta> io ho aggiunto il repository infatti se do apt-get install unity me lo fa installare ma per prova ho fatto, prima di aggiungere tale repositoty, una copia del vecchio sources list poi dopo avver importato il nuovo repository ho controllato il sources.list nuovo ma non vedo nuove righe aggiunte
<liuboille> boh
<liuboille> a me ha funzionato
<pigeta> ve li posto tanto per chiarire nuova http://paste.ubuntu.com/543274/  e vecchia http://paste.ubuntu.com/543276/
<pigeta> unity lo posso installare ma non capisco come fa senza una nuova riga al sources.list
<giant> ce qualcuno che puon aiutrarmi con una stampante multi s301 lexmark? per piacere
<Nede> ciao chat
<ROFI90> boh nn capisco niente
<ErVito> ROFI90: neanche io
<ROFI90> ahah evviva non sono sola
<OverMe> wat
<liuboille> lol
<Nede> cosa non è chiaro ROFI90?
<Nede> cosa non è chiaro ErVito?
<ROFI90> come si scarica?
<ROFI90> e poi come si mette l'email?
<ErVito> Nede: perchè mai un team di sviluppo debba riscrivere un bootloader per adattare il sistema ad un target di smartphone quando il sistema non è in grado di bootare neanche su macchina virtualer
<ErVito> ?*
<FrigoVuoto> ascoltavo musica e navigavo quando tutto si è bloccato e la musica in loop, non ho potuta far altro che resettare..
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, aiuto
<ilFanta> per la 4^ volta ho reinstallato ubuntu 10.04 e adesso, facendo i vari aggiornamenti , mi continua a dare errori del tipo E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_1%3a3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1_i386.deb: il sottoprocesso nuovo script pre-installation è stato terminato dal segnale (Segmentation fault)
<DAMN3dg1rl> riscarica la iso
<DAMN3dg1rl> ci sono dei problemi
<ilFanta> come riscarica la iso?!?!?!?
<ilFanta> l'ho appena reinstallata
<ilFanta> con la stessa chiavetta con cui l'ho installata le altre volte
<ilFanta> non si può ripaprare da terminale?
<bito> ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, non reinstallare...
<DAMN3dg1rl> si è corrotta mi sa l'immagine
<DAMN3dg1rl> POI reinstalla
<bito> domanda noob come installo i driver della mia scheda video nvidia
<DAMN3dg1rl> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<bito> grazie mille
<DAMN3dg1rl> nada
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, senza riformattare, si uò riparare da qui?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, se riesci ad accedere ss'
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, spiega bene
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, stai usando il pc con l'installazione farlocca ?
<ilFanta> si
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, si, quindi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ti manca openoffice dunque...
<DAMN3dg1rl> o è altro ?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, anche altri
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa ti manca ?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, mi dà errore per ogni minimo aggiornamento
<DAMN3dg1rl> quali errori ?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, phyton-uno
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, mi dice pacchetto danneggiato
<ilFanta> ma così x ogni pacchettto
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai sudo aptitude purge $pack && sudo aptitude install $pack
<DAMN3dg1rl> per ogni pacchetto danneggiato
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ho dato il comando da terminale e mi ha rilevato openoffice
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, passa l'output
<DAMN3dg1rl> anzi passa tutto
<ilFanta> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilFanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543307/
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, allora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, non ti ho detto di scrivere quello
<DAMN3dg1rl> ti ho detto fallo perr ogni pacchetto
<DAMN3dg1rl> ovvero sostituire con il pacchetto $pack
<DAMN3dg1rl> mai sentito parlare di costanti ?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, allora, devi spiegarmi come fare
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, cmnq mi sa che in parte hai risolto
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, esatto, xk il simbolo rosso di errore è sparito
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta,  dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/python-uno*
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, cosa devo fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> scrivi quello
<DAMN3dg1rl> con sudo naturalmente
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, tra gli aggiornamenti, ora mi rimane hplip-data che mi dà errore....
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, sudo aptitude reinstall hplip-data
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/hplip-data_3.10.2-2ubuntu2.1_all.deb: lettura breve in buffer_copy (dpkg-deb backend su "./usr/share/hplip/data/ldl/cbcpcal.ldl.gz")
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, dpkg -l | grep hplip
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa l'output
<OverMe> non vorrei tirare gufate, ma errori del genere di solito sono indice di hw fail
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, pacchi danneggiati ?
<OverMe> DAMN3dg1rl, no, hardware danneggiato
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, a me parevano pacchi... ma non sono infalibile
<OverMe> DAMN3dg1rl, mi sembrano un po troppo danneggiati, poi tutto può essere
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, emanuele@emanuele-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep hplip rc  hplip                                  3.10.2-2ubuntu2.1                               HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP) ii  hplip-data                             3.10.2-2ubuntu2                                 HP Linux Printing and Imaging - data files ii  hplip-doc                              3.10.2-2ubuntu2.1                               HP Linux
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<DAMN3dg1rl> famo na cosa radicale
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, e ora??
<pisciang> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo apt-get -f install
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ora mi è comparsa una scermata blu che mi chiede delle directory
<ilFanta> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ottimo
<DAMN3dg1rl> pastalo
<ilFanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543323/
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, l'ultimo comando che hai dato ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, quale è il comando a cui corrisponde tale schermata ?
<ilFanta> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ah
<DAMN3dg1rl> usa la tastiera per portarti su su
<DAMN3dg1rl> *si
<ilFanta> quindi si o no?
<DAMN3dg1rl> s'
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai s'
<ilFanta> emanuele@emanuele-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/acpi-support missing LSB information update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts> acpid stop/waiting acpid start/running, process 15395 debconf: DbDriver "templatedb": /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat is locked by another process: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile emanuele@emanuele-laptop:~$
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, sudo dpkg -l
<DAMN3dg1rl> pasta
<ilFanta> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilFanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543327/
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, manca tanto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, dovrebbe essere tt a posto
<ilFanta> speriamo
<alblupo> buonmasra a tutti
<alblupo> chi mi può aiutare con la connessione wireless
<alblupo> ?
<alblupo> ubu 10.10
<alblupo> e poi un'altra domanda chi conosce XBMC?
<alblupo> Ehi...?
<alblupo> c'è qualcuno?
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> alblupo: che scheda è
<attempt> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alblupo> grazie jester, la scheda è qtec
<jester-> alblupo: usb?
<alblupo> no pci
<jester-> alblupo: lspci | grep network
<jester-> torna qualcosa?
<alblupo> negativo
<jester-> alblupo: allora metti la risposta di lspci sul pastebin
<rosalba> buonasera ragazzi ... non ho capito come fare per condividere la mia rete wireless (tramite eternet) creando una rete wi-fi con 2 pc ubunt
<jester-> alblupo: allora metti la risposta di lspci sul pastebin
<alblupo> cioè?
<jester-> !paste | alblupo dai il comando pci e segui le istrozioni
<ubot-it> alblupo dai il comando pci e segui le istrozioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Markus_Allen> rosalba una rete fra due pc usando un access point o senza?
<attempt> alblupo apri il terminale , metti come comando lspci  il risultato del comando lo copi incolli su paste. vedi le istruzioni di ubot-it sopra.
<alblupo> fatto
<alblupo> grazie ragazzi, ma sono abbastanza nuovo del canale, a proprosito ubot-it ho ricevuto tuo rimprovero scusa se ho mancato qualche regola di netiquettre, proprio non le conosco le regole del canale
<jester-> alblupo: hehe ubot è solo un bot che esegue dei comandi
<alblupo> -:) di chi?
<alblupo> :-)
<alblupo> jester ho capito bene le istruzioni per usare pastebin? Ho fatto bene?
<alblupo> Scusa jester ma se sei troppo preso ti libero, purtroppo 3 minuti di silenzio sono troppi
<alblupo> Signori scusate, con il massimo rispetto e con estrema delicatezza, torno a ribadire: qualcuno può aiutarmi con il Wi-fi?
<alblupo> Mi collego al router, ma non ad internet
<alblupo> ed anche il collegamento stabilito è relativo, in quanto via wi fi non dialogo neanche con il router
<jester-> alblupo: stiamo sempre aspettando di vere il risultato del comando
<jester-> vedere*
<alblupo> mai io l'ho postato
<alblupo> non è immediato?
<jester-> alblupo: se non incolli qui il link allapagina
<jester-> come la vediamo
<alblupo> io ho aperto pastebin...
<alblupo> ci ho incollato il risultato metteno il mio nome nella casella poster
<alblupo> il link dove lo trovo?
<rosalba> Markus_Allen senza access point
<jester-> alblupo: http://pastesticazz.com della pagina che hai incollato è il link
<rosalba> buonasera ragazzi ... non ho capito come fare per condividere la mia rete wireless (tramite eternet) creando una rete wi-fi con 2 pc ubunt senza access point
<jester-> rosalba: cioè?
<rosalba> ciao jester
<jester-> spiega che tipo di accrocchio hai messo su
<rosalba> nulla ... il padrone di casa mi ha
<alblupo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543346/
<rosalba> dato un cavo di rete ... ha fastweb
<alblupo> forse l'ho capito
<rosalba> io vorrei condividere la mia connessione con l'altra coinquilina
<rosalba> che ha anche lei ubuntu ...
<rosalba> usando il wi-fi
<alblupo> :-) whats pastesticazz..?  :-) tranqui l'ho capii
<jester-> alblupo: hai incollato tutto? non vedo nessuna wifi integrata
<alblupo> si confermo era tutto
<jester-> alblupo: non c'è nessuna wifi
<jester-> rosalba: prendi internet da cavo?
<alblupo> inteso come hardware, e allora quel segnale che mi appare quando creo nuova rete?
<rosalba> si
<rosalba> jester si
<jester-> alblupo: sei sicuro di avere una wifi nel pc? prova un po a dare iwconfig nel terminale
<jester-> rosalba: pc fisso ?
<rosalba> sono due notebook
<jester-> rosalba: prova a mettere su una vpn o una ad-hoc
<jester-> sempre che la tua scheda supporti
<alblupo> mi risponde che lo devo installlare Il programma "iw" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install iw
<alblupo> vado?
<jester-> alblupo: iwconfig
<rosalba> non so come configurarla la vpn
<rosalba> l'ad-hoc l'ho creata
<rosalba> ma non sono riuscita a farla funzionare
<jester-> rosalba: quindi?
<jester-> rosalba: il gateway deve essere ip del router sul tuo e
<rosalba> non so come trovarlo :-(
<alblupo> che testa che sono!
<jester-> rosalba: o della scheda ethernet tua
<alblupo> ha jester ha trovato la wlan0 ti posto il tutto
<alblupo> ?
<jester-> alblupo: lspci | grep -i network
<rosalba> jester se scrivo ip config non mi trova niente
<jester-> rosalba: ifconfig  e vedi ip della eth
<alblupo> fatto gester nessuna risposta
<jester-> alblupo: lspci | grep -i wifi
<jester-> roinet address sarebbe
<jester-> inet*
<alblupo> fatto jester nessuna risposta
<alblupo> mi chiedo doveva rispondere?
<jester-> alblupo: sicuro di aver scritto giusto i 2 camndi
<rosalba> jester ci provo
<alblupo> ho fatto copia ed incolla su term
<jester-> alblupo: serve il tipo di chipset della wifi
<rosalba> jester ... io sul mio l'ho creata
<rosalba> come faccio per configurarla all'altro
<jester-> rosalba: quindi se l a scheda tua supporta il monitor mode l'altra la dovrebbe vedere
<jester-> rosalba: se è scarsa e non lo fa vi attaccate
<rosalba> jester ma la dovrei vedere sempre tramite
<rosalba> wi-fi
<jester-> rosalba: l'altra/o ha pure linucs?
<rosalba> si entrambi ubuntu
<alblupo> jester non so cosa fare, io in più ti posso dire che se nel router non c'è protezione wi fi si collega ed apre internet, con wpa non passa
<jester-> rosalba: e gli funza la wifi?
<jester-> alblupo: lspci e incolla tutto anche il sotto del terminale o allungalo
<alblupo> sempre su ubucazz. o qui di seguito?
<rosalba> si funziona ad entrambi il wi-fi
<alblupo> sempre su ubucazz. o qui di seguito?
<alblupo> l'ho copiato da prompt a prompt
<alblupo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543355/
<alblupo> azz che paura!
<jester-> sono borlato giu
<alblupo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543355/
<alblupo> jester there's a pastecazz. for you... :-)
<rosalba> io ho creato una rete wi-fi
<jester-> alblupo: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<rosalba> jester risolto
<rosalba> :-)
 * CoOltux re
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<jester-> roxdragon: funza?
<roxdragon> ???
<alblupo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543356/
<alblupo> another more
<roxdragon> jester-, ??
<jester-> alblupo: funza
<jester-> alblupo: basta connettere
<jester-> roxdragon: tab ha cannato
<roxdragon> lol okk!!
<alblupo> ohh e a questo punto ti chiedo come?
<CoOltux> we roxdragon
<jester-> alblupo: click sull'icona le vedi le reti?
<CoOltux> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià CoOltux
<alblupo> sio si ma il problema è la password
<jester-> alblupo: se tua la dovresti sapere la pass
<alblupo> si  vabbpè non sono completamente fuso
<alblupo> è WPA
<jester-> alblupo: click e te la chiede la pass
<jester-> le metti ed ai ok
<alblupo> no è l'autenticazione che non capisco.. TLS? TLS via tunnel etc...
<alblupo> a meno che non digito crea nuova rete
<alblupo> ed è come dici tu
<jester-> alblupo: che centra, clicchi vedi le reti, clicchi sulla tua, esce la finestra per la pass la metti e connetti
<roxdragon> we CoOltux
<alblupo> clicco sulla mia che già uso con successo con win  e MAc
<jester-> alblupo: se poi cerchi di connettere su rete altrui magari per sbaglio ci credo che non va
<jester-> alblupo: clicchi e non esce la richiesta pass?
<alblupo> e mi chiede autenticazione
<jester-> metti la pass e pigi connetti che succede
<alblupo> infatti senza wpa funzioa
<CoOltux> O_o
 * CoOltux prende i popcorn
<CoOltux> :D
<jester-> alblupo: sbagli la pass allora
<jester-> o hai infilato una scheda con chipset bastardo che non va daccordo coil driver linux
<alblupo> no no
<alblupo> assolutamente
<alblupo> ne sono certo
<jester-> a me è capiatato con una atheros
<alblupo> e che hai fatto?
<jester-> alblupo: prova apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-23-generic
<jester-> se non va ripiega su wep
<alblupo> che sono bravo non mi avevi detto di iniziare con sudo e l'ho fatto da solo  :-)
<jester-> er una trappola per vedere se impari
<alblupo> :-)
<alblupo> la bestiola fa progressi...
<alblupo> io, il wi fi no
<alblupo> ora non chiede proprio più niente...
<jester-> alblupo: hai disattivato nel rutter?
<jester-> alblupo: wep wpa o altro la setti nel rutter
<alblupo> aspe aspe mi dice connesiione stabilita
<jester-> urca
<jester-> alblupo: staccati col filo e prova
<alblupo> mi ci provo incrocio le dita
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-14
<Alblupo> jester mi vedi?
<Alblupo> negativo non apre internet
<Alblupo> orca zozz
<Alblupo> jester- mi vedi ancora o sei andato via?
<jester-> Alblupo: cu fu
<jester-> Alblupo: mettila in dhcp
<Alblupo> cosa?
<Alblupo> l'ho messa in molti modi ma in dhcp mai... :-)
<Alblupo> jester?
<Alblupo> vabbuò cciao grazie 1000 ma me ne vo a nanna
<Alblupo> saluti a tutti
<Alblupo> jester- grazie assai  a
<Alblupo> alla prox.
<Alblupo> :quit
<Alblupo> ciao
<puccio> notte
<bizio0105> buonanotte a tutti. Problema: ho installato Tor + Polipo + Torbutton su Ubuntu 10.04 - Al test il messaggio è questo: "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?" - Al tentativo di connessione con tor attivato il messaggio è questo: "Firefox è configurato per utilizzare un server proxy che sta rifiutando le connessioni". Sto usando le impostazioni proxy consiglate. Che può essere? Sol
<bizio0105> uzioni?
<yvesBsAs> ciao bizio0105 so che ci sono da configurare alcuni file, che guida hai seguito?
<bizio0105> Buonanotte yvesBsAs, grazie per aver risposto. Ho usato quella ufficiale su torproject.org
<yvesBsAs> spetta, so che c'è da settare una porta, ma non ricordo
<bizio0105> @yvesBsAs: al riavvio da terminale, polipo mi dice "Established listening socket on port 8123"
<ubottu-it> bizio0105: Error: "yvesBsAs:" is not a valid command.
<bizio0105> al riavvio da terminale, polipo mi dice "Established listening socket on port 8123"
<yvesBsAs> bizio0105, che file hai editato per quella porta?
<bizio0105> Ho lasciato tutto com'era... ho seguito questa guida: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> bizio0105, trovato, dai questo comando:
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /etc/privoxy/config
<yvesBsAs> in alto, alla prima linea, crei una linea vuota ed inserisci:
<bizio0105> anche se non uso privoxy ma polipo? privoxy non è istallato. Comunque grazie mille!!!
<yvesBsAs> spetta..
<yvesBsAs> ùcontrolla se il file esiste, quando si apre c'è roba dentro?
<bizio0105> aaah c'è eccome... vuoi vedere che è perché vanno in conflitto?
<yvesBsAs> no, forse è normale che ci sia
<yvesBsAs> crea una linea vuota tutto in alto ed inserisci:
<yvesBsAs> forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
<bizio0105> uhm... su torproject dicono che polipo e privoxy possono andare in conflitto se girano contemporaneamente
<yvesBsAs> occhio al punto alla fine, deve esserci!
<bizio0105> salvato
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova a riavviare il pc, almeno sei sicuro
<bizio0105> provo
<bizio0105> e torno
<yvesBsAs> oki
<bizio0105> yvesBsAs, niente...
<bizio0105> inoltre privoxy se c'è non sta girando...
<yvesBsAs> vieni in privato
<sacredchao> How do I change the keynboard layout to Italian in a live USB environment?
<sacredchao> Do I need to install a package?
<sacredchao> There are only 2-3 options like ibus and io-gtk in the KeyBoard layout
<Odo> Giorno
<Raziel> salve gente :)
<Raziel> qualcuno qui usa edubuntu o ltsp ?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<lince> buongiorno. mi dareste una mano? ho salvato la home di un sistema 32 bit per passare a 64 bit. avevo il virtualbox. ho reinstallato e vorrei capire se posso recuperare integralmente il sistema operativo precedente. grazie
<lince> nessuno sa rispondere?
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<mikunos> come va??
<mikunos> stavo per installare il software WINE su un vecchio pentium 4 ma non procedeva e l'installazione non è stata completata correttamente.
<mikunos> L'installazione potrebbe non essere riuscita a causa di un errore nel relativo pacchetto software oppure non è stata annullata correttamente. È necessario riparare questo pacchetto prima di poter installare o rimuovere qualsiasi altro software.
<mikunos> ^^^ questo è il messaggio che ricevo adesso
<mikunos> che devo fare?
<mikunos> ok risolto
<mikunos> scusate, ma posso secondo voi installare wine su un pentium 4?
<Loborc> giorno
<Loborc> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<glpiana> ola
<Aizram> ciao glpiana :)
<glpiana> ola Aizram
<nicotano> buongiorno
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<ricky_1966> ciao a tutti ho una rete kubuntu-kubuntu 10.10, ho la stampante connessa ausb a uno dei due,  vorrei condividerla, ma cercando in rete trovo risposte per reti miste, ma non ho trovato reti ubuntu
<glpiana> ricky_1966: allora, non è immediata la cosa, ma è fattibile senza troppo sclerare.
<ricky_1966> dimmi
<glpiana> illupa: anzitutto vai sul pc che ha la stampante collegata, apri firefox, scrivi localhost:631  come indiizzo
<glpiana> ricky_1966: serca l'opzione relativa alla condivisione della stampante
<ricky_1966> si ho fatto e l'ho messa come condivisa
<glpiana> illupa: sorry non era per te
<glpiana> ricky_1966: ok, ora dovresti configurare cups in modo tale che ascolti le richieste provenienti dall'ip del pc da cui vuoi usare la stampante
<ricky_1966> glpiana: cups l'ho fatto
<ricky_1966> ok
<ricky_1966> dimmi
<glpiana> ricky_1966: aspetta che ti dico il fiel da editare
<glpiana> ricky_1966: sudo cp /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.backup     così ti fai un backup della configurazione di cups
<ricky_1966> ok
<glpiana> ricky_1966: poi lo editi con privilegi di amministratore e cerchi larte dove elenca i listen
<glpiana> ricky_1966: gli aggiungi un listen per l'ip dell'altro pc: listen x.x.x.x:631
<ricky_1966> ok spe
<glpiana> o comuqnue controlla la sintassi, sto andando a  memoria
<ricky_1966> si c'è la riga
<ricky_1966> come faccio a sapere l'ip dell'altro cp ?
<glpiana> ricky_1966: sull'altro pc scrivi: ifconfig     elì trovi lìip con cui si connette al router
<ricky_1966> ok
<raq> non trovo la guida per creare una rete lan domestica
<glpiana> raq: rete lan domestica, cioè? che vuoi che faccia sta rete? condivisione dati?
<raq> esatto
<glpiana> raq: con che sistemi opeativi?
<raq> ho collegato un cavo cross fra due pc, uno con ubuntu, l'altro con mac
<ricky_1966> ok
<ricky_1966> fatto il listen
<glpiana> raq: perchè cavo cross? non è più comodo passare dal router?
<ricky_1966> devo siavviare cups ?
<glpiana> ricky_1966: sì, poi sull'altro pc vedi se riesci a vederla
<raq> glpiana, non ho router
<glpiana> raq: oki, allora non so siutari, vedo se ti trovo una guida
<raq> glpiana, ti ringrazio, gentilissimo
<glpiana> ricky_1966: manca un passaggio scusa
<glpiana> ricky_1966: devi, sul pc client, editare /etc/cups/client.conf
<ricky_1966> ok faccio
<ricky_1966> dimmi
<glpiana> ricky_1966: e aggiungere ServerName x.x.x.x  che è l'ip del pc con la stampante connessa
<ricky_1966> non ho un file chiamato client in /etc/cups
<glpiana> ricky_1966: crealo
<ricky_1966> ok
<glpiana> ricky_1966: dovrai poi riavviare cups anche sul pc client
<ricky_1966> fatto
<ricky_1966> e ora ?
<glpiana> ricky_1966: ora dall'interfaccia web di cups sul client prova ad aggiungere la stampante e a stampare una pagina di prova. credo tu debba usare ipp, ma non ne sono certo e non posso controllare
<ricky_1966> ok
<ricky_1966> non la trovo
<ricky_1966> però ora devo scappare
<ricky_1966> provo nuovamente stasera...
<ricky_1966> grazie
<MuCo> Buon giorno...
<mistic> ciao
<mistic> ubuntu lucid non mi funziona il plugin per mozzilla moonlight
<glpiana> mistic: installato come?
<mistic> prima in automatico
<mistic> poi da synaptic
<glpiana> mistic: leva da synaptic, poi da firefox, sotto strumenti componenti aggiuntivi vedi che versione hai messo
<glpiana> mistic: se non è la 2.99, leva quella che hai messo e installa la preview della 3
<mistic> e dove la trovo?
<mistic> da scaricare?
<glpiana> mistic: aspetta che ti do il link
<mistic> grazie
<glpiana> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx mistic
<mistic> grazie sempre disponibile  :-)
<mistic> glpiana moonlight ora parte ma il video rimane bloccato e si sente solo l'audio poi mi ha mandato in crash firefox
<glpiana> mistic: spiacente del risultato, ma quel plugin non lo confeziono io. sicuro che stai usando il 3? avevi levato quello precedentemente installato?
<mistic> si certo
<mistic> ho installato quello che hai detto tu
<mistic> l'immagine rimane statica
<mistic> si sente solo l'audio
<mistic> mi fa vedere solo la pubblicita fluida
<glpiana> mistic: ricontrolla il numero della versione sotto strumenti
<mistic> puo essere perche uso compiz?
<mistic> versione 2.99.0.10
<glpiana> mistic: prova a disabilitare gli effetti e vedi se è quello
<opa> buon giorno
<opa> glpiana, sono riuscito a fare andare la connessione ....ho solo problemi di stabilità
<glpiana> opa: cioè? si disconnette continuamente?
<opa> glpiana,  posso quindi dire che chi ha una key hamlet 300n non deve aggiornare il kernel
<glpiana> opa su che kernel sei?
<opa> glpiana, non serve a nulla ma passare a maverik direttamente ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> opa: non ho capito quello che hai scritto
<opa> glpiana, un secondo che pasto
<opa> glpiana, scusa no ricordo il comando per visualizzare le versioni
<glpiana> opa: uname -a
<opa> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andrea__> ciao raga
<Andrea__> !chet
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chet'
<Andrea__> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<opa> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543553/
<glpiana> opa: non è aggiornato o non stai usando l'ultimo
<opa> glpiana, no non è aggiornato faccio fatica a mantenere la connessione
<glpiana> opa: aggiornalo via cavo allora
<opa> glpiana,  una faticaccia devo salire di un piano
<glpiana> -.-
<Ola86> ciao raga..
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> come faccio per vedere le caratteristiche del mio pc da terminale????
<glpiana> Ola86: con sudo lshw vedi tutto
<Ola86> anche quanta ram e HD?
<glpiana> Ola86: se invece vuoi andare più sullo specifico, spiega cosa vuoi vedere
<Ola86> ram
<Ola86> capacità hd
<glpiana> Ola86: per la ram dai free, sempre che tu non abbia la 32 bit
<Ola86> e ghz scheda madre
<glpiana> Ola86: perl'harddisk digita df
<glpiana> Ola86: il resto lo vedi on sudo lshw
<Ola86> 221976 che vuol dire 2Gb
<glpiana> Ola86: direi di sì
<Ola86> m..
<Ola86> sembrava di meno..
<Ola86> perchè non riesco a far girare ubuntu 10.10 in maniera decente
<Ola86> quale versione posso mettere?
<glpiana> Ola86: se gira lentaemnte ne va capito il motivo
<glpiana> Ola86: usi effetti grafici?
<Ola86> no... non li supporterebbe per niente...
<glpiana> Ola86: che processore hai?
<Ola86> lo devo capire...
<Ola86> il pc non è mio...
<Ola86> cmq credo un pentium 4..
<Ola86> c'è la targetta sul case
<Ola86> mm... sono andato nel bios
<Ola86> mi dice 3.06 Ghz, Cache Ram 1024, Total memory 256 Mb
<Ola86> che vuol dire... 256 mb di ram???
<glpiana> Ola86: del processore
<glpiana> Ola86: ascolta, ti ho dato il comando per vedere TUTTO quello che c'è nel tuo pc
<Ola86> si cmq ho 256 mb di ram...
<Ola86> confermato...
<Ola86> quindi.. Pentium 4 con 3,06 Ghz e 256 Mb di RAM....
<Ola86> che sistema operativo??
<glpiana> Ola86: sì, avevo contato ml ele cifre prima. hai 256 mega  di ram. puoi mettere xubuntu eventualmente
<Ola86> versione 10.10
<Ola86> ?
<glpiana> Ola86: o quella o la 10.04
<Ola86> ok ora provo...
<Ola86> poi ti faccio sapere...
<Ola86> grazie..
<glpiana> :)
<NoobTester> Buongiorno a tutti :D
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, adesso non parte più ubuntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta,  in che senso ?
<changer> salve a tutti!
<ilFanta> carica tutto bene fin quando compare la scritta ubuntu con i puntini che si caricano sotto e rimane così
<changer> ho un problema con il packet manager di kubuntu, dopo un istallazione andata male appena provo ad usare un packet manager mi dice sempre che c'è ne gia uno aperto. Cosa posso fare?
<changer> c'è nessuno?
<ilFanta> damn3DG1RL, carica tutto bene fin quando compare la scritta ubuntu con i puntini che si caricano sotto e rimane così
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, accedi in live
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, non ho la chiavetta
<DAMN3dg1rl> riesci ad accedere al terminale ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ctrl alt f1
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, dovrei esserci
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl> ti cercavo
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, parlo della macchina andata
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, mi dice  emanuele-laptop login:
<ilFanta> cosa devo digitare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, metti account e poi la password
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, hai acceduto ?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, mi dice  emanuele-laptop login:   cosa devo digitare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> leggi
<DAMN3dg1rl> te l'ho scritto....
<ilFanta> allora
<ilFanta> ecco
<changer> damn3 posso rubarti due secondi?
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, mi dice  emanuele-laptop login: $
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, scrivi il tuo account
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai invio
<DAMN3dg1rl> e poi metti la password
<ilFanta> ho fatto con password
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai invio
<ilFanta> fatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, s'
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<changer> dopo un istallazione andata male
<changer> credo che sia andato a male il packet manager
<changer> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<changer> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, fai quello che c'è scritto sempice...
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai sudo
<changer> ci sto provando ma nn va
<changer> lui cerca di collegarsi al erver dell adobe
<changer> per scaricare il paccheto che ha fatto errore nell'itallazione ma nn riesce
<changer> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend. Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, hai installato un pacchetto non interno ai repos di ubuntu ?
<changer> no
<changer> ho provato a istallare il flash plunghin per firefox
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, riavvia
<changer> ma è andata via la corrente
<changer> gia fatto
<changer> mi dice empre la stessa cosa
<DAMN3dg1rl> ps aux
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa l'output
<changer> ps aux?
<changer> ok aspetta sistemato
<changer> :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, da lista dei processi ps aux
<changer> anche se nn è riuscito a collegarsi al packetto
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, sistemato ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, fregatene per il pacchetto
<changer> credo di si
<DAMN3dg1rl> installa il binario di flash square
<DAMN3dg1rl> è ottimo
<changer> ok vado a cercarlo D
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ora????
<changer> grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, sudo dpkg -l | pastebinit
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, http://tinyurl.com/3uwo78 scarica il pacchetto giusto, scompatta il plugin e mettilo a mano in ~/.mozilla/plugin
<DAMN3dg1rl> o plugins...
<changer> ok ci provo D grazie ancora
<changer> ti faccio sapere se va ;)
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, mi dice IMPOSSIBILE
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, a cosa ti dice impossibile ?
<ilFanta> a tutto
<ilFanta> anche a sudo apt-get update
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, a tutto, anche a sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> ola
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, sudo dhclient eth0
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ridai i comandi che ti ho dato
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, dice che non è installato pastebinit
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ti ho detto di isntallare pastebinit prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<ilFanta> pensavo parlassi con l'altro
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, dice segmentation fault delle dipendenze 0%
<glpiana> !paste | ilFanta incolla l'errore
<ubot-it> ilFanta incolla l'errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, e come faccio???
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, ha incasinato una installazione mi sa
<ilFanta> dice sl questo
<glpiana> ilFanta, facci vedere l'output dal comando digitato in poi
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, vediamo
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, dice qll che ti ho scritto!
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, è da ora che gira
<DAMN3dg1rl> s/ora/ieri
<glpiana> ilFanta, facci vedere l'output dal comando digitato in poi
<glpiana> !paste | ilFanta
<ubot-it> ilFanta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilFanta> Segmentation fault delle dipendenze... 0%
<changer> damn ci sei ancora?
<ilFanta> QUESTO DICE
<glpiana> ilFanta, vabene ok, mi tengo l'errore allora
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | ilFanta
<ubot-it> ilFanta: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ilFanta> quindi?
<glpiana> ilFanta, quindi se mostri l'output ne parliamo altrimenti per me il discorso è finito qui :)
<ilFanta> l'output è quello che vi ho appena scritto
<ilFanta> non c'è altro dopo il comando
<ilFanta> una riga
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, che problema ti dava ?
<changer> ciao glpiana, su kubuntu nn c'è il packet manager come su ubuntu? sto parlando di quello da dove si cancellava completamente un pacchetto nn quello normale di istallazione ecc eccc
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, usare aptitude ?
<ilFanta> allora?
<changer> mm :) e che è?
<glpiana> changer, sia synaptic che kpackagekit permettono la rimozone completa dei proogrammi
<glpiana> ilFanta, io sto aspettando pastebin
<ilFanta> non c'è pastebin, è quello che vi ho scritto sopra
<ilFanta> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, non ha il server grafico...
<DAMN3dg1rl> dovrebbe installare un browser testuale ma incasinato come è..
<glpiana> caffè
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, l'install manager testuale di debian / ubuntu
<ilFanta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543601/
<changer> ok vado a cercarmi una guida e prova da li :D
<changer> kubuntu sti sta rivelando più complicato di quanto sembra
<ilFanta> allora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, :D
<ilFanta> cosa si deve fare?
<glpiana> caffè rimandato di qualche minuto
<glpiana> ilFanta, che comando hai dato?
<ilFanta> sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<glpiana> ilFanta, prova cons udo apt-get install pastebinit
<ilFanta> già fatto
<glpiana> *sudo
<glpiana> stesso errore?
<ilFanta> sì
<glpiana> ilFanta, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ilFanta> dpkg: necessaria un'opzione che inidichi un'azione
<glpiana> ilFanta, caffè
<ilFanta> cosa?
<ilFanta> scusate, sapete risolvere questo problema o no?
<DAMN3dg1rl> glpiana, secondo te non sta trollando ?
<changer> Rieccomi qui D
<changer> ho risolto quasi tutto D
<changer> cmq partendo dal fatto che ho appena installato kubuntu e nn so ancora girarci dentro per bene, e che è una domanda molto stupida
<changer> come faccio a formattare una pen drive?
<changer> lol
<changer> da dolphin nn trovonulla
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, boh
<changer> devo necessariamente scaricare un prog per partizionare formattare ecc ecc?
<massimo18> O_O
<changer> ?
<changer> nessuno mi risponde?
<glpiana> changer, hai kde?
<changer> ho kubuntu
<changer> quindi necessariamente anche kde
<changer> o sbaglio? c'è solo kde su kubuntu
<glpiana> sì è giusto, scusa non avevo letto sopra che avevi kubuntu
<changer> nn me lo aspettavo cosi diverso
<changer> kubuntu da ubuntu
<glpiana> changer, se hai pazienza ti cerco il programma
<changer> sono tale e quale a giobbe io :D
<changer> vai tranquillo e senza fretta
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, sudo apt-get install partitionmanager
<changer> ok quindi ci vuole perforza un prog aggiuntivo? kubuntu nn ha una sua utility per le formattazzioni di base o cose del genere?
<glpiana> changer, prova da terminale ad avviarlo magari c'è già
<changer> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, non c'è
<glpiana> changer, se non hai la possibilità di installarlo, è comuqnue rpesente nel livecd
<changer> ok capit, ora lo installo
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, dimenticati del packager grafico su kde
<changer> posso chiedervi un parare esperto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> usa apt-get o aptitude
<changer> ho fatto na cazzata a passare a kubuntu?
<DAMN3dg1rl> fa schifo quello kde grafico
<xfire78xx> sera a tutt*
<DAMN3dg1rl> changer, no affatto
<DAMN3dg1rl> anzi
<changer> ok allora devo solo abituarmi :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> apparte alcuni adattamenti rispetto a gnome ti troverai molto meglio con kde
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, sì, va beh
<changer> nn mi embri molto d'accordo glpiana lol?
<Steeler> DAMN3dg1rl, come sei brava
<Deltaforce> ciaooo a tutti
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> changer, il desktop environment va a gusti, tutto lì
<Deltaforce> ragazzi chi mi da una mano per piacere
<glpiana> !aiuto | Deltaforce
<ubot-it> Deltaforce: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Deltaforce> ragazzi con skype l'immagine della web cam è capovolta
<DAMN3dg1rl> Deltaforce, gira la webcam
<Deltaforce> spiritoso sono su un motebook
<glpiana> Deltaforce, chiudi skype e prova ad avviarlo da terminale con il comando: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/lib/v4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Deltaforce> ok aspetta
<glpiana> Deltaforce, mi sa che ti ho messo un lib di troppo
<glpiana> Deltaforce, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/v4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Deltaforce> mi sa ke nn mi acced
<glpiana> Deltaforce, non usare le k per cortesia
<Deltaforce> scusa
<glpiana> Deltaforce, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/v4l/v4l2convert.so skype  prova così
<Deltaforce> grazie tutto risolto quindi da adesso in poi devo fare partire skype sempre tramite questo comando???
<DAMN3dg1rl> Deltaforce, credo di no
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Deltaforce> comunque io adesso lo salvo nn si sa mai
<DAMN3dg1rl> Deltaforce, se non ricordo male fa capire al driver di invrtirti permanentemente la webcam
<Deltaforce> ok grazie
<Deltaforce> sapete anche spiegarmi perchè non riescoa istallare ubuntu 10.10 sul mio pc fisso monta una scheda madre asus  m2n68-am-plus
<jester-> Deltaforce: non penso che centri la piastra
<Deltaforce> avevo letto su un forum d ubuntu però tutto in inglese che aveva problemi con la connessione sata
<Deltaforce> ma  nn ci metterei la mano sul fuoco
<jester-> Deltaforce: ho una ausus e problemi non ne ha, controlla se il bios è impostato sata come ide
<jester-> che se è in hci fa casino
<Deltaforce> ho trovato il sito del forum mi sapete dire cosa posso fare
<glpiana> Deltaforce, non riesci cosa significa?
<Deltaforce> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/82311
<Deltaforce> che nn si istalla mi da la schermata iniziale delle lingue poi seleziono istalla ubunti e poi si blocca dopo circa un minuto
<glpiana> Deltaforce, hai provato qualche opzione di boot?
<Deltaforce> a cambiare il disco di boot dici?
<glpiana> Deltaforce, no, non ho parlato di dischi. dal menu che ti appare dopo la scelta della lingua, premi f6 e ti appariranno delle opzioni. provale
<jester-> Deltaforce: che tipo di partizionamento hai scelto
<Deltaforce> non me lo fa neanche fare  hai presente quando scegli la lingua...
<Deltaforce> dopo circa un minuto si blocca non  riescoa fare nulla
<kasx93> vorrei passare da ubuntu 10.10 a ubuntu 10.04, (sono in dual-boot con windows) basta solamente che dal cd di installazione formatti la partizione di ubuntu 10.10 e ci installi ubuntu 10.04? Non rischio nessun problema con il grub?
<jester-> Deltaforce: dai una controllata la bios
<jester-> al
<jester-> kasx93: installando lo rimette il grubbo
<Deltaforce> lo ho rimesso con le impostazioni di fabbrica ma niente da fare
<jester-> Deltaforce: e 4 controlla che sata sia come ide
<jester-> e pure pci
<Deltaforce> ok apsetta che vedo
<kasx93> perfetto grazie jester- .. per masterizzare l'iso di ubuntu 10.04 va bene brasero?
<jester-> kasx93: certo
<solletico> qual è il comando corrispondente d ipconfig?
<jester-> ifconfig
<glpiana> kasx93, tatso destro sull'immagine -> scrivi su disco
<solletico> jester-: grz
<kasx93> :) perfetto
<jester-> solletico: iwconfig per controllare la wifi
<Deltaforce> Jester: ho fatto come hai detto adesso sto aspettando che carichi
<solletico> jester-: grz
<jester-> Deltaforce: non era in ide?
<Deltaforce> no era messo su auto
<solletico> jester-: problema Amule: non si connette KAD eppure ho aperto la porta UDP sia nel router che nel firewall
<jester-> solletico: stacca il firewalla a vedere
<solletico> jester-: non ho capito sorry ke intendi? ke devo fa?
<jester-> solletico: disattiva il firewall
<massimo18> !k | solletico
<ubot-it> solletico: www.nokappa.it
<solletico> jester-: come?
<jester-> solletico: hai detto di aver aperto le porte nel firewall
<jester-> solletico: firewall del sistema?
<solletico> jester con gestione firewall
<jester-> o del rutter
<jester-> solletico: che firewall usi
<solletico> jester-:  fw d sistema con gestione fw
<trialista> ciao a tutti
<jester-> solletico: da li disattivalo
<solletico> jester-:  ops sorry ho scritto male si kiama configurazione fw
<Deltaforce> Jester: niente da fare dopo che scelgo la lingua e dico istalla ubuntu mi compare il logo ubuntu  con i 5 puntini che si illuminano di rosso ad intermittenza (quindi si presume che stia caricando ) e dopo circa un minuto va in crash ovvero schermata di 1000 colori e si blocca
<solletico> jester anke disattivando fw aprendo amule mi dice kad connessione in corso
<jester-> Deltaforce: prima schermata sotto hai delle scelte prova prova acpi=no e noapic
<jester-> solletico: pure nel rutter giusto per fare una prova
<solletico> jester-:  cosa devo fare nel router?
<solletico> jester-: ed2k si connette senza probl
<jester-> disattivi il firewall che se non lo hai settato il problema sta li
<glpiana> Deltaforce, hai provato come ti ho detto?
<jester-> Deltaforce: e pure grafica sicura altrimenti usa il cd alternate
<Deltaforce> ma tutte queste impostazioni sono nel cd di ubuntu giusto
<solletico> jester-: il fw del router è già disattivato
<jester-> solletico: kad ci mette un po
<solletico> jester-: quanbt
<solletico> jester-: quanto? indicativamente?
<trialista> scusate ragazzi non sono molto pratico ma da qui si puo scaricare come da mirc ???
<jester-> solletico: magari un 5 minuti anche, ha fatto collega a sticazz conosciuti?
<jester-> trialista: no
<jester-> trialista: è canale di assistemza per linucs/ubuntu
<solletico> jester-: intendi 'bootstrap da client noti' ?
<jester-> yess
<glpiana> Deltaforce, devi premere il tasto f6. guardala sta schermata di boot
<solletico> jester-: ho clickato ma nn succede nulla
<Deltaforce> ok
<Deltaforce> ma non mi fa entrare
<Deltaforce> già provato
<Deltaforce> glipiana: acpi=off e noapic non è contrassegnato dalla x
<glpiana> Deltaforce, devi attivarli, penso con invio o con lo spazio
<Deltaforce> ok aspetta un attimo
<solletico> ho 1 stampante samsung clx3175fw connessa wifi . come faccio ad aggiungerla ?
<claudio_> ciao a tutti
<claudio_> scusate qui si puo scaricare come da mirc ù''''
<claudio_> ????
<jester-> nu
<claudio_> e se voglio un software come mirc per ubuntu ????
<solletico> jester-: ho 1 stampante samsung clx3175fw connessa wifi . come faccio ad aggiungerla ?
<solletico> claudio_:  puoi installare mirc con wine come ho fatto io
<jester-> solletico: la wifi ti funza'
<jester-> ?
<solletico> jester-: sono connesso wifi
<jester-> claudio_: kvirc che è tammarro come mirc
<claudio_> puoi aiutarmi perchè sono prorpio ignorante io con ubuntu
<jester-> solletico: installa stampante non la vede?
<claudio_> e da dove lo scarico kvirc????
<jester-> claudio_: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<solletico> jester-: prima la vedeva ora , dopo aver re installato ubuntu , nn la vede + ... dove trovo installa stampante?
<giacomo> salve a tutti
<claudio_> grazie l ho gia trovato da gestore di pacchetti è lo stesso solletico????
<solletico> claudio lo trovi su ubuntu sw center
<jester-> solletico: guardare nei menu?
<claudio_> trovato grazie speriamo di non fare troppi danni!!!!!
<solletico> jester-: sistema > amministrazione > stampa ... poi?
<jester-> nuova
<jester-> e segui le indicazioni
<solletico> jester nn c è nuova ho clickato aggiungi ... trova stampante d rete e vengono fuori 4 righe ma nn la mia stampante .
<giacomo> ragazzi sto cercando di passare ad ubuntu,ma ho un problema riguardante la connessione ad internet...sto chattando da live,all' interno dell' hd che ho su questo pc ho xp,non posso toglierlo fin quando non riesco a configurare la pennina della 3 che viene montata e riconociuta dal sistema correttamente,ma non dal NM e quindi non posso navigare.mi date una mano per cortesia...voglio asfaltare winzoz definitivamente!!!ho controllato i forum ufficiali..ho l
<giacomo> etto che bisogna installare usb_modeswitc,e l ho fatto...ma niente da fare..come posso risolvere?
<jester-> solletico: ma la vede o no
<claudio_> Ma poi kvirc va settato o funziona gia cosi ?????
<solletico> jester-: nn la vedo in quella lista
<Deltaforce> glpiana: niente da fare comunque ho trovato questo su internet non so se è  pertinente nn sono molto bravo con l'inglese mi sapresti dire qualcosa in più tu per piacere
<jester-> solletico: ma la scheda wifi nel pc funza? la stampante la vedi nell'iona in alto?
<jester-> claudio_: come tutti i client va settato
<solletico> jester-:  la skeda wifi nel pc funziona xke so' connesso wifi . nn vedo icona stampante
<claudio_> c è un link con delle istruzioni per settarlo ????
<jester-> solletico: per logica la stampante dovresti vederla cliccando l'icona di rete
<jester-> se trasmette
<jester-> claudio_: entra nelle inpostazioni e vedi
<jester-> setta server e canali
<solletico_> jester-: clickando l icona rete c è tobj ke nn so cosa sia ma nn vedo stampante samsung clx3175fw
<Deltaforce_> glpiana scusa ma si era bloccato il pc
<Deltaforce_> se vedi più in alto avevo postato una pagina del forum di ubuntu però tutto in inglese dove si parlava della mia scheda madre e dalla relativa incompatibilità con ubuntu
<Deltaforce_> jester: grazie per aver risolto il mio problema con skype
<glpiana> stacco
<Deltaforce_> glpiana: se vedi più in alto avevo postato una pagina del forum di ubuntu però tutto in inglese dove si parlava della mia scheda madre e dalla relativa incompatibilità con ubuntu se nn lo trovi eccolo   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/82311
<Deltaforce_> scusate ma la differenza tra ubuntu 10.10 e quella 10.04 lts long therm support quale è ? a parte ke la 10.10 è più aggiornata
<Dario_> Scusate la domanda banale avevo un problema initramfs all'avvio del mio ubuntu 10.10 da cd live ho fatto fare fsck ed ora mi dice il filesystem è stato modificato.....non devo fare altro vero?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> sempre che fsck sia andato liscio
<Dario_> cosa devo fare altro?
<filo1234> no
<Dario_> no cosa sai dire solo no?
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> ti ho detto
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> sempre che fsck sia andato liscio
<Dario_> ok
<Dario_> se fsck è andato liscio che debbo fare?
<filo1234> allora capiamoci
<filo1234> se è fsck è andato liscio, quindi non ha dato errori non devi fare altro
<Dario_> ok quindi devo riavviare per saperlo giusto?
<filo1234> se fsck ha dato errori bisogna vedere quali errori siano
<filo1234> si
<Dario_> ok a dopo :)
<filo1234> riavvia normalmente
<solletico_> jester-: clickando l icona rete c è tobj ke nn so cosa sia ma nn vedo stampante samsung clx3175fw
<jester-> solletico_: stampante aggiungi cerca?
<jester-> solletico_: samsung supporta linux forse se leggi il man della stampante te lo dice come fare
<solletico_> jester stampante aggiungi nn c è cerca
<solletico_> jester-: eppure prima me l aveva riconosciuta senza dover leggere il manuale :(
<jester-> solletico_: come no, stampante di rete, a destra hai cerca
<jester-> solletico_: ehhh leggere stanca nè
<solletico_> stampante d rete a dx nn c è cerca
<solletico_> jester-: c è trova stampante d rete sotto
<jester-> eh
<jester-> a destra cè trova
<jester-> cè
<solletico_> jester e come t ho scritto prima vengono fuori 4 righe ma nn viene fuori samsung clx3175fw
<jester-> c'è*
<jester-> solletico_: non so che dirti leggi il man
<solletico_> jester c è trova ma ke c scrivo su host?
<jester-> solletico_: iwconfig la rileva?
<jester-> solletico_: localhost
<solletico_> mi scrive nn è stata trovata alcuna stampante a quell indirizzo
<solletico_> markmiller@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated              Link Quality:5  Signal level:212  Noise level:164           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:42  invalid misc:0  markmiller@ubuntu:~$
<filo1234> solletico_: ma la pinghi la stampante?
<solletico_> filo1234: come faccio a sapere se la pingo? dimmi come pls
<jester-> filo1234: a sapere l'ip visto che non kegge
<jester-> legge
<filo1234> ah be se non sai l'ip della stampante stiamo freschi
<solletico_> ke strano . prima l aveva riconosciuta senza probl :( ;(
<solletico_> prima era 192.168.1.219
<filo1234> be se l'hai messa in dhcp è possibile che sia cambiato l'ip
<filo1234> fai un ping -c3 192.168.1.219  e vedi se pinga
<solletico_> temo d no xke nn mi funziona se provo ad aprirlo con firefox cmq c provo
<solletico_> arkmiller@ubuntu:~$ ping -c3 192.168.1.219 PING 192.168.1.219 (192.168.1.219) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.167 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.1.167 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.1.167 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable  --- 192.168.1.219 ping statistics --- 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2004ms pipe 3
<filo1234> !paste | solletico_
<ubot-it> solletico_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> solletico_: be verifica l'ip allora
<filo1234> solletico_: o meglio se riassegni il veccui ip alla stampante altrimenti devi modificare tutti i pc della rete
<FrigoVuoto> buonasera
<FrigoVuoto> ubuntu mi si è bloccato , ho dovuto resettare e al riavvio non è partito, alt stamp usb non andava, la musica era in loop....ora dopo 2 reset è tornato ubuntu.... che faccio?
<alex88> FrigoVuoto: cosa vuol dire è tornato ubuntu?
<filo1234> tipo lessie
<FrigoVuoto> voglio dire che dal momento del blocco ho dovuto resettare, poi non si è riavviato cosi ho dovuto resettare ancora per 2 volte e soltanto dopo è partito il sistema e adesso eccomi qui...
<alex88> beh ora funziona.. comunque cosa intendi per resettare? reinstallare?
<FrigoVuoto> il tasto reset
<alex88> se ora va io non farei niente
<FrigoVuoto> quando premi il reset del pc
<FrigoVuoto> si va...lo ha già fatto altre volte...
<alex88> sisi avevo capito :)
<FrigoVuoto> non capisco se è ubuntu o l hd o la macchina
<alex88> hai altri sistemi operativi? quelli vanno? quando dici che ti si blocca vien scritto qualcosa?
<FrigoVuoto> si windows ma in altro hd....
<FrigoVuoto> ubuntu si trova in hd esterno
<FrigoVuoto> tu sai mika se esiste una traccia degli eventi su ubuntu per vederne la causa di questi blocchi?
<remix_tj> FrigoVuoto: certo
<remix_tj> Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Registro eventi
<remix_tj> o qualcosa del genere
<remix_tj> insomma ha un icona bianca con un nome del genere
<FrigoVuoto> ok thx ci do un occhiata..
<remix_tj> comunque FrigoVuoto
<FrigoVuoto> si
<remix_tj> prova la con alt-> stamp -> b
<remix_tj> magari funziona meglio
<remix_tj> del pulsante di reset
<remix_tj> (se non e' un kernel panic ovviamente)
<solletico> nn mi riconosce + samsung clx3175fw :(
<FrigoVuoto> alt stamp usb non fungeva..
<FrigoVuoto> ora non so se dipende dalla mia tastiera che ha i tasti un pò a muzzo..
<FrigoVuoto> ma ho fatto mille combinazioni ma restava bloccato
<remix_tj> eh
<remix_tj> allora e' un kernel panic
<remix_tj> e li hai poco da fare
<FrigoVuoto> cosa vuoi dire?
<remix_tj> FrigoVuoto: presente schermata blu di windows?
<FrigoVuoto> a si e be che centra?...
<remix_tj> -_-
<filo1234> lol
<remix_tj> e' tipo una schermata blu
<remix_tj> ecco
<remix_tj> mi spiego piu' semplice che sembra che la comunicazione elettronica testuale non abbia gli stessi canoni comunicativi di quella verbale classica...
<FrigoVuoto> a tu intendi la situazione che si va creando....
<remix_tj> FrigoVuoto: si
<remix_tj> comunque prova con alt stamp reisub
<remix_tj> perche' se non fai r per prima non riesci a togliere i controlli da X e rimetterli in mano al kernel
<FrigoVuoto> grazie me lo sono segnato per le prossime volte
<dario_> Salve, qualcuno mi puo aiutare su come posso cambiare temi su lubuntu?
<jester-> dario_: destro sul desktop
<jester-> o nei menu
<dario_> si, ma se voglio aggiungere?
<jester-> leopesto: sei tu il lubuntista
<dario_> se no facciamo una cosa migliore :D
<dario_> come posso portare lubuntu in qualche verssione piu vecchia di ubuntu?
<dario_> *-s
<leopesto> jester-, chec'é?
<jester-> dario_: il sitema è sempre lo stesso
<[anubi]> per cambiare lo sfondo del grub dopo aver modificato "/etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme " e aggiornato grub con update-grub2... che si deve fare ?
<dario_> si ma mi manca gnome :°
<leopesto> dario_, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> dario_: lubuntu è solo il vestito piu leggero
<jester-> [anubi]: se ha trovato il file riavviare per vederlo
<[anubi]> file trovato
<[anubi]> ma al raivvio nada
<jester-> riavvia
<[anubi]> *riavvio
<dario_> il problema è il vestito :P con ubuntu gira con la cpu a 99%
<dario_> anche i video di youtube non fungono
<jester-> [anubi]: immagine dei temi o tua
<[anubi]> cioè sempre sfondo nero con scritte bianche ... cioè come è di default
<jester-> dario_: balle
<[anubi]> immagine mia
<[anubi]> ris 640*480.. png
<dario_> jester-,  a prova fatta
<leopesto> dario_, ma che pc hai?
<dario_> un amd pezzotto
<jester-> [anubi]: non tutte le immagini sono digeribili
<leopesto> dario_, mo ti dico per il tema
<dario_> cioè la cosa di ridere che con xp gira discretamente con la 10.4 di ubuntu sforza la cpu
<jester-> se avevi intel ti mollava
<[anubi]> humm.. bhe però almeno i coolori dovevano cambiare no ?
<leopesto> dario_, dovevi vedere che é che occupava quasi tutta la cpu
<jester-> [anubi]: c'è nella guida come fare gli sfondi
<dario_> qualsiasi processo in cui smanettavo
<leopesto> dario_, menu→preferenze→openbox configuration manager
<dario_> esempio: video,java
<dario_> meglio ancora sforzava su tutto ciò che richiedeva flash player...
<leopesto> usavi firefox?
<dario__> scusate oltre al amd pezzotto anche telecom pezzotta :P
<dario__> meglio ancora sforzava su tutto ciò che richiedeva flash player...(qualcuno ha aggiunto qualcosa?)
<xfire78xx> ehm.. come si modificano le intestazioni per la stampa in gedit?
<leopesto> dario__, fai pure, continua a non cagarmi e a non rispondermi
<dario__> leopesto non ho ricevuto nessun tuo pvt
<dario__> forse mi avrai scritto mentre ero caduto
<dario__> leopesto, cosa mi avevi domandato?
<xfire78xx> nessuno sa come modificare le intestazioni di stampa in gedit? niente di speciale, vorrei solo che non uscisse tutto il percorso del file, ma solo il suo nome..
<reddos> sera a tutti ho installato ubuntu minimale su un vecchio notebook con 256 di memoria ora pero sono a un punto fermo sapete darmi un link dove spiga come installare lxde  a persone poco pratiche e dure di comprendonio grazie
<Deltaforce> salve sapete dirmi come vedere i livelli di inchiostro sulla mia brother mfc 295cn per piacere
<Deltaforce> o anche su una samsung clx 2160?
<Deltaforce> riesco a stampare ma nn vedo i livelli di inchiostro
<Deltaforce> c'è nessuno che sa qualcosa in merito
<AlexZion> reddos: se fai una ricerca in synaptic , dovresti trovare un pacchetto per lxde che ti installerà tutto il necessario
<Deltaforce> AlexZion: scusa sapresti dirmi qualcosa su come vedere i livelli di inchiostro
<Deltaforce> delle stampanti
<AlexZion> reddos: in alternativa , laversione con lxde è Lubuntu (che prende la L proprio da lxde), ma è parecchio giovane....,per installarlo comunque (nel caso vuoi provare) c'è un pacchetto lubuntu-desktop
<AlexZion> no Deltaforce , non ne so nulla di stampanti , sorry
<Deltaforce> ok grazie lo stesso
<Deltaforce> RAGAZZI QUALCUNO MI SA DIRE COME VISUALIZZARE I LIVELLI DI INCHIOSTRO SULLE STAMPATI BROTHER PER PIACERE
<neramarea> salve a tutti. ho provato a installare ubuntu 11.04... ma dove diamine è il software center? e perchè assomiglia così tanto (troppo!) a windows?
<FrigoVuoto> assomiglia a windows???
<FrigoVuoto> va de retro satana!!!
<neramarea> figovuoto sì
<Deltaforce> scusa dove lo hai trovato ubuntu 11.04
<AlexZion> Deltaforce: insistere con la stessa domanda , anche urlandola , non cambierà le cose, anzi , farà stranire gli utenti presenti...., non temere se qualcuno dei presenti ha una risposta , ti risponderà .....
<neramarea> frigo, scusa
<FrigoVuoto> non nominiamo quella parola che porta pure sfiga..
<FrigoVuoto> :)
<neramarea> deltaforce http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Deltaforce> AlexZion:scusan ma sono nuovo del canale e del mondo ubuntu scusa se faccio questi errori dettati dalla inesperienza
<FrigoVuoto> puoi farmi uno scatto del desktop?
<neramarea> frigovuoto no. sono tornato alla MM
<FrigoVuoto> a ok
<AlexZion> no problem Deltaforce
<Deltaforce> ma è una beta o versione definitiva
<neramarea> deltaforce beta
<neramarea> come dice il nome, dovrebbe uscire ad aprile
<FrigoVuoto> il passaggio dalla 10 alla 11 sarà indolore?
<Deltaforce> ma si può mettere sopra il 10.10. oppure è necessario formattare
<FrigoVuoto> si cmq sto tanto bene con la 10 che mi sono affezionato...
<neramarea> deltaforce non ne ho idea: io sto bestemmiando in aramaico, per avere ubuntu. e continuo a incontrare difficoltà
<neramarea> frigovuoto, tu mastichi bene gnome?
<FrigoVuoto> si nera
<Deltaforce> neramarea: non dirlo a me io lo sto facendo in cinese perchè non mi si sitalla sul fisso il 10.10 per colpa della scheda madrre
<neramarea> ho la 10.10 e win 7 in dual boot
<neramarea> e NON RIESCO in nessun modo ad avere il pad numerico attivo all'avvio, nè di ubuntu nè di win 7
<FrigoVuoto> io ho avuto tanti problemi da dover installare ubuntu 50 volte ripetendo sempre gli stessi passi...ma risolto i problemi, ora sono soddisfatto
<Deltaforce> ma hai un notebook ho un fisso
<neramarea> notebook 17"
<FrigoVuoto> occhio alle versioni
<Deltaforce> e non ti funziona il pad numerico
<AlexZion> neramarea: non è che devi attivarlo da bios per caso !?!
<FrigoVuoto> quella desktop è per i fissi
<remix_tj> FrigoVuoto: sono tutte uguali
<neramarea> alexzion no, non è presente l'opzione nel bios f.15 di HP
<remix_tj> installi dove ti pare
<FrigoVuoto> remix a me hanno detto diversamente
<remix_tj> FrigoVuoto: ti hanno raccontato frottole allora
<remix_tj> le versioni sono tutte uguali
<neramarea> frigovuoto come? la desktop è per i fissi?
<remix_tj> cambia solo quello che si installa di base quando fai l'installazione
<neramarea> frigovuoto ma devo usare la netbook o la sever allora, scusa!?
<Deltaforce> io ho una dekstop e la uso per un notebook
<neramarea> server
<Deltaforce> ma la stessa versione su un fisso nn va
<remix_tj> neramarea: quale e' il problema?
<Deltaforce> cavolo
<remix_tj> neramarea: per avere il numlock attivo all'accensione su ubuntu installa il pacchetto numlockx
<remix_tj> Deltaforce: eh, succede.
<neramarea> remix_tj sì, l'ho fatto, ma c'è ancora un  bug:luce di numlock spenta, pad attivo; luce accesa, pad spento
<remix_tj> eh,questo non lo so
<remix_tj> io ho ho il numpad e neanche le luci :-)
<Dade_> Ragazzi dovrei riestallare windows su un Hd completamente partizionato linux kubuntu per la precisione
<Dade_> pensate sia meglio utilizzare la virtual machine o effettuare un installazione fisica?
<remix_tj> Dade_: eh, ti farai male. Windows vuole essere installato da solo
<remix_tj> quindi se installi sul disco
<Deltaforce> remix_tJ: forse mi puoi dare una mano te io ho una asus m2n68 am plus con processore amd 2.6 dual core non riesco a istallare ubuntu 10.10 perchè ha quanto ho capito si generano conflitti con i dirver sata secondo te è possibile
<remix_tj> lui ti sega grub e non avvii piu' ubuntu, devi fare una specie di ripristino
<remix_tj> Deltaforce: come e' configurato il disco sata?
<neramarea> tra l'altro, ho acquistato gnu linux magazine, per avere un live cd funzionante: scaricando l'iso, all'avvio usciva la scritta ubuntu 10.10 in caratteri enormi e su fondo nero
<reddos> synaptic ho provato ad installarli  e su sistema amministrazione ci sono ma non si aprono ho provato dal terminale si aprano ma non mi fa installare niente
<Dade_> remix_tj:  è lo sò però mi pare che la versione seven non si porti dieto il fatto che vuole essere allocato nella partizione come primo
<Deltaforce> stiamo sempre parlando di un dual boot con win 7
<remix_tj> Deltaforce: nel senso da bios come lo vedi? se e' impostato raid devi mettere AHCI
<Deltaforce> so  nn è raid
<remix_tj> Dade_: no, ti assicuro che e' cosi' da sempre
<neramarea> ah, tra l'altro... si può modificare l'aspetto del grub?
<remix_tj> neramarea: ehm... si ma e' meglio che lasci stare :-)
<Deltaforce> comunque aspetta che controllo meglio
<remix_tj> Deltaforce: il live funziona?
<Dade_> utilizzerò una virual
<remix_tj> Dade_: meglio va'
<AlexZion> reddos: fammi capire, non si apre synaptic !?! , anche aprendolo come root !?! e cioè con sudo synaptic !?!
<neramarea> 4 volte, ho dovuto reinstallare, dopo aver usato grub comesichiama... salvava le modifiche, ma disattivava il MBR
<Dade_> un ottima virtual machine da consigliarmi?
<remix_tj> Dade_: virtualbox va benissimo
<Deltaforce> no neanche
<AlexZion> reddos: in alternativa fallo da terminale con sudo apt-get install [nome pacchetto]
<reddos> no non si aprono da amministrazione si aprono dal terminale pero non mi fa installare niente
<neramarea> remix_tj: nemmeno i nomi dei so? stufo di vedere memtest e le versioni dei kernel linux a fianco del nome...
<reddos> ora riprovo
<remix_tj> reddos: e che errore ti da?
<remix_tj> neramarea: si potrebbe, ma io non mi ricordo su che file toccare su grub2
<remix_tj> so che comunque conviene lasciare stare
<Deltaforce> remix_tj: in pratica inserisco il disco mi  fa scegliere la lingua ,gli do il comando di istallazione e dopo un minuto circa va in crash con una schermata di mille colori
<remix_tj> tanto che fastidio ti da? pensa che io non lo vedo neanche :-D
<neramarea> remix_tj l'ho notato...
<remix_tj> Deltaforce: cerca casi simili su internet, magari all'avvio c'e' da dare qualche opzione per escludere alcune cose
<Dade_> per installare virtual box?
<neramarea> ma sono un perfettino, io... mi scoccia pure premere numlock...
<Deltaforce> aspetta ti faccio vedere una cosa se la trovo su internet
<remix_tj> Dade_: dall'ubuntu software center
<remix_tj> neramarea: eh impari ad accontentarti, tanto poi ti scocci di ubuntu se parti con sto piede
<neramarea> noooo lo voglio!!!
<remix_tj> eh allora ti accontenti
<reddos> mi dice  impossibile trovare il pacchetto synaptci
<neramarea> ;-)
<remix_tj> reddos: eh?
<reddos> si
<remix_tj> reddos: fai uno stamp della schermata e mettilo sull'imagebin
<remix_tj> !imagebin | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<reddos> io ci sto comunicando da un altro pc
<Deltaforce> remix_tj:https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/82311 io nn sono molto pratico con l'inglese ma a quanto ho capito dicono che c'è qualche problema con i sata dirver
<reddos> su il notebook ho installato ubuntu minimale e ci volevo installare lxde
<neramarea> remix_tj gentoo in che ambiente lavora?
<remix_tj> neramarea: in che senso?
<neramarea> gnome, kde...?
<remix_tj> ah quel che vuoi, tanto ti devi compilare tutto
<neramarea> perché c'è una stringa... ma non so se possa funzionare...
<DAMN3dg1rl> remix_tj, TE lo compila tutto
<neramarea> rc-update add numlock default && /etc/init.d/numlock start
<remix_tj> ah neramarea centra niente
<remix_tj> su ubuntu fa gia' da solo
<neramarea> remix_tj cosa fa da solo? non ho capito
<remix_tj> neramarea: quello che ti farebbe fare quel comando
<neramarea> capito...
<remix_tj> Deltaforce: devi cercare un po' te perche' io purtroppo piu' di controllare sul bios e impostare come modalita' AHCI non ti saprei dire altro
<neramarea> esco e rientro da ubuntu. a trappé
<Deltaforce> remix_tj ma questa modalità nel bio dove si trova io mi sa che nn la ho trovata
<reddos> forse ci devo installare gnome
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, installa kde
<reddos> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo aptitude install kdebase
<DAMN3dg1rl> è la versione minima di kde4.*
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi se ti manca qualcosa chiedi pure.. kde è molto modulare
<reddos> mi dice che il pacchetto ked non a candidati da installare
<DAMN3dg1rl> !info kdebase
<ubot-it> kdebase (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment, base applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5:55ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<reddos> ok lo visto dopo
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, sudo aptitude update
<DAMN3dg1rl> prima di tutto
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, stai installando 10 10 o 10 04 ?
<reddos> no la 10.10
<gubi> salve ragazzi
<gubi> ho un problema con un portatile e una scheda wireless pcmcia
<fabio333> reddos: controlla se è presente il pacchetto workspace
<reddos> ok
<gubi> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> fabio333, non aggiornate il bot ?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | gubi
<ubot-it> gubi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio333> DAMN3dg1rl, che vuoi da me?
<mirko_> ciao chi può darmi una mano?
<gubi> ok ripeto la domanda: problema con scheda wireless pcmcia
<reddos>  non ce  workspace
<neramarea> remix_tj https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/numlockx/+bug/218202
<fabio333> mirko_, nessuno conosce il tuo problema ma posso tirare a indovinare
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 218202 in numlockx "numlockx does not turn num lock keyboard light on." [Low,Confirmed]
<AlexZion> !qualcuno | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DAMN3dg1rl> mirko_, spiega che cavolo di problema hai con la scheda, in caso contrario difficilmente otterrai risposta
<mirko_> mi hanno detto che con ubuntu si potevano mettere  4 diverse fotografie per ogni scrivania
<DAMN3dg1rl> gubi, dicevo a te
<remix_tj> neramarea: eh, non so cosa dirti
<mirko_> damn io non ho problemi con la scheda
<gubi> DAMN3dg1rl, eccomi
<neramarea> remix_tj ma nessuno risolverà questa cosa? anche la 11.04 aveva lo stesso bug
<DAMN3dg1rl> mirko_, ho sbagliato tab
<Deltaforce> remix_tj: se io istallassi ubuntu da un altro compiuter sulhd del fisso pensi che poi potrebbe partire
<mirko_> ok
<mirko_> tranquillo
<AlexZion> mirko_:  apri gimp,monti le 4 foto come vuoi ,salvi , e lo metto come sfondo dove vuoi , no !?! anche su winzoz al limite ... :D
<remix_tj> Deltaforce: probabile
<mirko_> alex udo questo sistema da pochi gg
<Deltaforce> remx_tj quindi lo smonto lo collego come periferica di archiviazione di massa istallo ubuntu e vedo quello che succede giusto?
<reddos> ora non si installa piu niente si e bloccato  riprovo a re tutto da capo  ma va bene installare maverick minimale
<gubi> DAMN3dg1rl, scheda "Wireless Turbo PC Card" della US Robotics
<gubi> pcmcia
<mirko_> uso*
<gubi> per un portatile
<DAMN3dg1rl> gubi, ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> che problemi hai ?
<gubi> non la vede
<gubi> ubuntu 10.10 appena installato
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa output di lspcmca
<AlexZion> gubi se guardi bene trovi i driver pr la tua scheda per linux ..., o li hai già installati !?! ,senon sbaglio li trovi qua http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3657
<gubi> DAMN3dg1rl, no invece la vede
<gubi> dice [yenta_cardbus]
<gubi> DAMN3dg1rl, perdonami ma è un altro pc e trascrivere l'output è lungo
<DAMN3dg1rl> gubi, segui AlexZion
<gubi> DAMN3dg1rl, il link che mi hai passato è interessante ma non credo che c'entri
<gubi> ok
<gubi> AlexZion, ci sei?
<AlexZion> si gubi m anche perchè tempo chenon te li faccia scaricare , sorry ...., per lo meno da me non va ....
<DAMN3dg1rl> gubi, non ti ho passato nessun link
<gubi> DAMN3dg1rl, grazie comunque :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> gubi, hai un cavo ethernet ?
<gubi> DAMN3dg1rl, errore, il link me lo aveva passato AlexZion
<gubi> si cavo ethernet si
<DAMN3dg1rl> connettiti all'eth
<DAMN3dg1rl> poi si vedrà
<gubi> passo all'altro pc
<gubi> va bene
<gubi> a dopo
<gubi> allora
<FloodBotIt1> gubi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<spartaco> sono ex gubi
<spartaco> DAMN3dg1rl, ci sei?
<giuseppe__> salve a tutti
<giuseppe__> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come si inviano i file con Empathy? io ho ubuntu 10
<spartaco> DAMN3dg1rl, risultato di lspcmcia: Socket 0 Bridge:   	[yenta_cardbus] 	(bus ID: 0000:00:0a.0)
<spartaco>   CardBus card -- see "lspci" for more information
<spartaco> DAMN3dg1rl, risultato di lspci: 03:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<DAMN3dg1rl> spartaco, dpkg -l | grep linux-wlan-ng
<DAMN3dg1rl> passa l'output
<spartaco> giuseppe__,  l'invio dei files dipende dall'account che utilizzi
<giuseppe__> utilizzo l'account msn
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl,
<DAMN3dg1rl> spartaco, sei un discepolo di rosa luxemburg o l'originale ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ancora =
<DAMN3dg1rl> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ;:D
<FloodBotIt1> DAMN3dg1rl: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ilFanta> -.-
<ilFanta> ho reinstallato tutto
<ilFanta> con un cd
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ora va ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> avevi la iso originale andata
<ilFanta> ma ora mi dà problemi coi pacchetti, funziona in generale il pc, ma i pacchetti non meli carica,
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, hai RISCARICATO l'iso ???
<ilFanta> come se non ci fossero programmi installati
<ilFanta> ho reinstallato con un cd che avevo fatto tempo fa
<ilFanta> e avevo usato x un fisso
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, non hai capito missà
<DAMN3dg1rl> devi prendere dal server di una NUOVA immagine
<DAMN3dg1rl> te stai usando sempre la iso originale, andate
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ma xk se quella del cd è ancora buona????
<giuseppe__> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come si inviano i file con Empathy? uso l'account msn ed ho ubuntu 10
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, è la stessa iso che hai masterizzato tempo fa ?
<ilFanta> quella del cd non è la stessa della chiavetta, il cd l'ho ftt io, la chiavetta no
<Jodie> c'è qc che conosce bene l'installazione vorrei chiedere una cosa ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, ora da problemi cmnq ?
<ilFanta> si
<ilFanta> non mi trova i pacchetti, ma da adesso, xk prima era tutto ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> ilFanta, in che senso no ntrova i pacchetti ?
<neramarea> gente, c'è da fidarsi di grub customizer? ci riprovo?
<ilFanta> quando apro gestore pacchetti o aggiorna pacchetti mki dice che non riesce ad aprire il file dei pacchetti e non me li visualizza
<mirko_> ciao a tutti volevo dsapere se esiste una guida completa sull'utilizzo di ubuntu
<mirko_> ciao a tutti volevo sapere se esiste una guida completa sull'utilizzo di ubuntu
<filo1234> !wikwi | mirko_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wikwi'
<filo1234> !wiki | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mirko_> grazie spero di risolvere il problema dello schermo
<lince> ciao. qualcuno mi sa dire se riesco a recuperare il file win.vdi che vorrei restorare? grazie
<filo1234> lince: cosa intendi per recperare?
<mirko_> qualcuno ha ubuntu con gli fondi diversi per ogni area di lavoro?
<mirko_> qualcuno ha ubuntu con gli sfondi diversi per ogni area di lavoro?
<lince> ciao filo1234 ho dovuto reinstallare il sistema oper ma prima mi son salvato la home. su .virtualbox ho salvato il win.vdi, ma non riesco a ristorarlo
<filo1234> lince: uhm avresti dovuto fare il clone con il tool di vbox
<filo1234> lince: ma ti da errore?
<lince> filo1234, sì certo, con un comando che non mi esegue, ricompilareil kernel virtualbox
<filo1234> on ho capito
<filo1234> non*
<lince> mom filo1234
<lince> filo1234, scusami, ma il sistema non è molto stabile
<lince> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup filo1234 questo ciò che dovrei fare
<lince> ma se lo lancio non me lo esegue filo1234
<filo1234> lince: devi lanciarlo con sudo
<lince> filo1234, aspetta ti mando il pastebin
<filo1234> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<filo1234> lince: ma che versione di vbox hai?
<lince> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543751/ filo1234
<lince> filo1234, 3.2.10 l'ultima
<filo1234> lince: versione di Ubuntu?
<lince> filo1234, 10.10
<filo1234> lince: dpkg -l | grep -i dkms
<lince> filo1234, eseguito
<filo1234> lince: cosa ti ha dato?
<lince> mi ha reso il prompt filo1234
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> lince: sudo apt-get install dkms
<mirko_> qualcuno ha ubuntu con gli sfondi diversi per ogni area di lavoro?
<mirko_> xkè io non so ceme metterli
<lince> filo1234, sta installando
<filo1234> lince: quando ha finito ridai  il comando di vbox
<filo1234> se non va fai un riavvio
<filo1234> e ritenta
<lince> ok filo1234 ed il tuo anche?
<filo1234> no
<lince> filo1234, i  dkms                                  2.1.1.2-3ubuntu1.1                                Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework
<lince> filo1234,  ha eseguito questo
<filo1234> ok
<supersavio> sera a tutti
<mirko_> vbb  grazie lo stesso
<lince> filo1234, stesso errore di prima
<filo1234> lince: ai un riavvio del pc
<filo1234> lince: anzi spetta
<lince> filo1234, dimmi
<supersavio> ragazzi l'indicatore di Ubuntu...si può personalizzare?
<[Enrico]> supersavio: il puntatore del mouse ?
<supersavio> no
<[Enrico]> mhm, cos'è l'indicatore di ubuntu allora ?
<supersavio> l'indicatore ( da quello che leggo )
<supersavio> Un'applet per contenere tutti gli indicatori di sistema.
<filo1234> lince: dai dkms e riprova altrimenti riavvia va
<[Enrico]> mhm.... non so di cosa si tratti mi spiace
<supersavio> praticamente dove ho l'ora l'icona dell email utenza del social network e il pulsante di riavvio ecc
<lince> filo1234, dkma
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> dkms
<lince> con quale altra sintassi? filo1234
<filo1234> solo dkms e invio :D
<lince> eseguito filo1234
<filo1234> riprova con vboxdrv
<lince> no non funzia filo1234
<filo1234> lince: ma scusa un attimo se tu lanci VirtualBox non parte?
<lince> filo1234, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543756/ è cambiato mi pare
<lince> filo1234, parte, l'errroere si legge quandeoi avvio win xp
<filo1234> ma allora non c'entra nulla
<filo1234> è la vdi guasta orse
<lince> filo1234, ??
<lince> filo1234, non mi dire ciò
<filo1234> eh si fai vedere l'erroe che ti da avviando win
<filo1234> lince: comunque abbiamo installato dkms per nulla allora
<filo1234> sudo apt-get remove --purge dkms
<lince> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543763/  filo1234
<lince> l'errore filo1234
<filo1234> uhmm
<filo1234> lince: ascolta sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv  start
<filo1234> lince: apsetta a rimuovere dkms allora
<lince> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543764/ filo1234
<lince> ops già eseguito filo1234
<filo1234> lince: vabè reinstallalo :D
<lince> filo1234, poi?
<filo1234> lince: poi sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-23
<lince> filo1234, sicuro? nonn è che mi faccio qualche casino?
<filo1234> vai
<lince> filo1234, devo uscire e chiudere tutto oppure?
<filo1234> hai instalalto?
<lince> no aspetto la tua risposta. legi filo1234
<filo1234> lince: poi sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-23  l'hai fatto?
<lince> filo1234, mom
<lince> filo ci sta impiegando un po di tempo
<filo1234> ok
<lince> filo1234, dovrò riavviare quando ha finito, giusto?
<lince> filo1234, finito adesso
<filo1234> lince: dkms && sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<filo1234> lince: se non va riavvia è meglio
<lince> filo1234, niente di niente, come prima
<filo1234> ok riavvia
<filo1234> poi vediamo un po'
<lince> Failed, trying without DKMS
<lince>  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules
<lince>  * Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<lince> questo l'errore filo1234
<filo1234> sisi riavvia
<supersavio> qualcuno sà come personalizzare (o meglio configurare ) l'indicatore
<lince> om mom
<filo1234> supersavio: cosa intendi?
<Remmants> Salve a tutti!
<supersavio> praticamente in alto a destra ho il volume l'icona dell'email l'ora l'icona account social network e il pulsantino che mi permette di spegnere riavviare chiudere la sessione
<Remmants> Come potrei istallare "Flash Player" sul mio firefox?
<lince> filo1234, adesso che dovrei rilanciare?
<supersavio> ora l'icona dell'email è associata al programma evolution
<supersavio> però la vorrei associare a thunderbird
<filo1234> lince: il virtuale
<lince> filo1234, solito errore
<filo1234> lince: anche dando il setup?
<filo1234> supersavio: allora
<lince> filo1234, esatto
<remix_tj> supersavio: non so se si puo' fare. e' evolution perche' e' il client integrato con gnome di default
<remix_tj> lince: ma so sto /var/log/vbox-install.log che c'e' scritto?
<filo1234> supersavio: fammi fare una prova, perchè al limite si può aggiungere thunderbird nel menu
<supersavio> remix_tj,  sono d'accordo però immagino che in qualche modo si possa modificare...altrimenti non sarebbe Open Source :D
<filo1234> si che si può
<supersavio> filo1234, ok...allora attendo tue notizie
<filo1234> aspetta però fammi vedere una cosa
<supersavio> perchè non mi và di avere il programma aperto ma lo vorrei nascondere così come faccio con l'iconcina...e avvisarmi solo quando mi arriva un email
<lince> remix_tj, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543771/
<mirko_> QUALCUNO SA COME CONFIGUARE I PANNELLI?
<supersavio> mirko_,  in che senso i pannelli??
<supersavio> intendi i menù?
<mirko_> leno
<mirko_> gli fondi
<kalibro20> ciao a tt
<Remmants> Salve a tutti! Ho un piccolo problema! (Ed ovviamente sono qui) Come istallo flash player possibilmente non dal sito? Chessò con qualche magico comando! Grazie in anticipo!
<mirko_> gli sfondi
<mirko_> vorrei una foto per ogni pannelloo
<kalibro20> giucar, ci sei?
<supersavio> Remmants,  provato con gestione pacchetti a cercare flash
<mirko_> visto che ho 4 pannelli e vorrei mettegli una foto diversa per ogni pannello
<supersavio> mirko_,  nn saprei
<Remmants> supersavio: Gestione pacchetti?
<supersavio> si
<supersavio> in Sistema > Amministrazione > gestione pacchetti
<supersavio> vedi se forse hai Synapty ( non ricordo mai come si scrive )
<mirko_> QUALCUNO HA 4 FOTO DIVERSE PER OGNI PANNELLO DI UBUNTU?
<mirko_> mi avevavno detto che si poteva fare
<supersavio> io no...
<supersavio> hai fatto una ricerca con google?
<mirko_> no
<filo1234> supersavio: momento eh
<supersavio> filo1234,  sto qui che ti aspetto :D
<supersavio> mirko_, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=personalizzare+pannelli+ubuntu+con+forto+diverse&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=it&sa=X&ei=sMcHTcGnI82UOpaC0cAJ&ved=0CBUQvwUoAQ&q=personalizzare+pannelli+ubuntu+con+foto+diverse&spell=1&fp=caa001efaea3d24d
<mirko_> grazie
<filo1234> supersavio: ok allora
<filo1234> supersavio: il file da modifiare è in /usr/share/applications/evolution.desktop
<filo1234> in quel file alla voce Exec=evolution %U sostituisci con thunderbird
<filo1234> supersavio: dopo la modifica devi riavvire il pc altrimenti non funzia
<filo1234> ora vado a cena torno tra poco
<supersavio> riavvio a dopo con l'esito della modifica
<Alblupo> Signori buonasera a tutti
<Alblupo> scrivo per 2 problemi (ubu 10.10)
<Alblupo> 1) Accesso ad internet
<Alblupo> la mia scheda wi fi sembra configurata bene,
<Alblupo> accede al router ma non ad internet
<Alblupo> a meno che nel router venga tolta la protezione
<Alblupo> se la ocnnessione è libera tutto va alla grande
<Alblupo> con WPA no
<Alblupo> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Alblupo> ciao lester- ci sei ?
<Alblupo> ops jester-
<Alblupo> Toc toc
<Alblupo> c'è nessuno?
<giucar> buonasera kalibro e buonasera a tutti
<Alblupo> ciao
<Alblupo> Ragazzi, per favore, qualcuno mi aiuta con il wi fi
<Alblupo> Piano, Piano! uno alla volta per favore
<giucar> kalibro20 ci sei?
<Alblupo> così non riesco a seguirvi
<Alblupo> Ci sono utenti esperti in linea?
<leo__> ciao ragazzi
<Alblupo> ciao leo
<leo__> ciao alblupo
<kalibro20> giucar, si
<leo__> cercavo qualche chiarimento su ubuntu
<Alblupo> leo sei tra gli esperti o tra i richiedenti aiuto come me?
<Alblupo> ops ho visto adesso
<leo__> anche tu in cerca di chiarimenti???
<Alblupo> siii
<leo__> ma tu lo hai installato???
<Alblupo> ma purtroppo c'è silenzio da circa 20 minuti
<Alblupo> 10.10
<Lenn_> Ragazzi... Aiuto. Non vedo più il pannello, al passare del mouse non ricompare più!
<Lenn_> Cosa devo fare?
<Alblupo> poi per avere un  ambiente più familiare ho messo mac.buntu
<Alblupo> ed ora ho una carrozzaria mac os con motore ubuntu
<Alblupo> nonè malaccio... anzi
<Alblupo> e tu leo?
<Alblupo> Signori ci sono utenti attivi a cui posso chiedere qualcosa sul mio problema?
<leo__> io ancora lo devo installare
<leo__> volevo prima dei chiarimenti
<Alblupo> puoi farlo covivere con win ed ha molti punti di forza
<leo__> come farlo convivere???
<Alblupo> vrdi pure su istitutomajorana.it
<leo__> cioè lo installo su di un'altra partizione del disco???
<Alblupo> ci sono delle guide del Prof. Cantaro molto gradevoli
<Alblupo> fai fare al suo installer che partiziona il disco
<Alblupo> ed alla'avvio scegli con quale partire
<Alblupo> se parti con ubu
<Alblupo> vedi la partizione win ed i suoi documenti senza problemi
<leo__> grazie guardo anche su sito
<Alblupo> grazie a te che mi fai compagnia in questo deserto
<Alblupo> ah scusa...
<Alblupo> vedi i documenti e li puoi aprire tranquillamente
<filo1234> !installazione | leo__
<ubot-it> leo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<filo1234> leo__: qui trovi le guide ufficiali
<leo__> grazie filo1234
<Alblupo> filo tu devi essere un utente esperto
<Alblupo> vero?
<leo__> forse hai trovato qualcuno alblupo
<Alblupo> :-)
<Alblupo> forse
<Alblupo> leo cmq per me è stimolante...
<leo__> mi sta stancando wim perche ultimamente me la passo eliminando virus wroom eccc ecc
<Alblupo> ahhh con ubu vai di lusso
<supersavio> rieccomi
<Alblupo> architettura unix
<Alblupo> ciao supersavio
<Alblupo> nessun codice eseguito senza permessi da super utente
<supersavio> allora filo1234 niente nn andava ho trovato una guida online e sono riuscito ad inserire thunderbird nel memenu ( così ho letto che si chiama ) solo che non mi rimane attivo anche quando lo chiudo
<Lenn_> Ragazzi, ho un problema. Il pannello non si massimizza più! Non lo vedo più, non posso fare nulla! Aiuto!
<filo1234> supersavio: ti assicuro che andava perchè l'ho provato io stesso
<supersavio> cioè a differenza di gwibber che quando lo chiudo in realtà è ancora aperto ( ma sta nascosta ) thunderbird si chiude proprio
<filo1234> supersavio: nememno Evolution rimane attivo se lo chiudi
<pigeta> sera
<filo1234> supersavio: se vuoi "iconizzare " installa alltray e poi nel comando precedente aggiungy alltry thunerbird
<Alblupo> ciao
<filo1234> alltray*
<pigeta> mi succede che se carico megavideo è lascio in pausa mi si presente una schermata grigia dove non mi è piu possibile gestire nulla
<leo__> alblupo leggo un po su quel sito che mi hai dato tu è gli altri link di filo1234   grazie ciao
<Alblupo> ultima chiamata, poi senza risposta passo e chiudo
<Alblupo> problemi per accedere ad internet via wi fi qualcuno mi aiuta?
<pigeta> alblupo che problema hai?
<Alblupo> grazie pigeta
<pigeta> di cosa? ancora non so il problema
<Alblupo> ho installato una scheda wi fi pci
<pigeta> che modello?
<pigeta> lspci
<Alblupo> tutto funziona se setto il router senza protezione
<Alblupo> ma se metto wpa non navigo
<pigeta> e anche con wep?
<pigeta> o solo wpa?
<Alblupo> sinceramente non ho provato
<pigeta> prova vediamo
<Alblupo> Wep con wpa  no sicuro
<Alblupo> dici di provare wep?
<pigeta> prova
<Alblupo> sai qual'è il guaio?
<remix_tj> Alblupo: usi network manager?
<Alblupo> uso molto poco sono neofita
<Alblupo> ma se intendi accedi nuova rete si
<pigeta> ma la chiave è la stessa che setti sul router?
<Alblupo> si, l''unica cosa che non capisco è l'autenticazione..
<Alblupo> TLS, TLS via tunnel ... ma che vuol dire?
<Alblupo> perché non mi chiede solo la chiave?
<remix_tj> no no
<remix_tj> allora fermati
<Alblupo> che fare allora?
<remix_tj> Alblupo: tu sei su gnome no? usi l'opzione in alto per scegliere le reti?
<NoobTester> BUONASERA :D
<pigeta> alblupo ma abiti su un palazzo ?
<Alblupo> si ho l'interfaccia mac buntu ma si quella in alto
<remix_tj> ok
<Alblupo> si pigeta
<remix_tj> se clicchi Alblupo non vedi la tua rete li'?
<pigeta> ok capisco il tuo problema allora :)
<Alblupo> pigeta si si la mia e le altre
<remix_tj> Alblupo: allora, se scegli la tua rete cosa ti dice?
<Alblupo> scusa remix
<Alblupo> sta provando a connettersi
<Alblupo> continua a macinare ma ancora ninente
<remix_tj> allora Alblupo fai cosi'
<Alblupo> remix mi risponde
<remix_tj> clicca con il destro su quell'icona li' e scegli modifica connessioni
<Alblupo> seguo te o ti dico cosa risponde?
<remix_tj> beh
<remix_tj> dimmi cosa ti risponde intanto
<Alblupo> si è aperta una finestra "Larete senza fili richiede autenticazione"
<Alblupo> Autenticazione: TLS via tunnel
<remix_tj> eh
<remix_tj> si vede che hai sbagliato a scegliere
<Alblupo> Anzi scusa
<remix_tj> devi mettere WPA2 Personal
<remix_tj> non WPA2 Enterprise
<Alblupo> Sicurezza senza fili WPA e WPA2 ennterprise
<Alblupo> insieme
<remix_tj> eh no
<remix_tj> la devi mettere WPA e WPA2 Personal
<Alblupo> l'altra allternativa è WEP
<Alblupo> non c' è WPA personal
<remix_tj> male :-)
<remix_tj> allora facciamo cosi'
<remix_tj> annulla
<Alblupo> è il driver?
<remix_tj> vai di tasto destro
<remix_tj> no
<remix_tj> vai di tasto destro e scegli modifica connessioni
<lince> ahiaaaaaaa non funziona remix_tj mi dà l'errore che ti dissi  VT-x is not available. (VERR_VMX_NO_VMX)
<remix_tj> sulla scheda del wireless
<Alblupo> eccomi pronto
<remix_tj> cancelli la riga che riguarda la tua rete
<Alblupo> si eccomi
<remix_tj> lince: dovresti abilitarla da bios, se hai un 64bit lo ha per forza
<Alblupo> v uoto
<Alblupo> faccio aggiungi?
<lince> ah e come lo trovo? :) remix_tj
<remix_tj> lince: eh, cerca sui menu' del bios, non saprei ,si chiama virtualization technology o similar
<remix_tj> Alblupo: uhm, sicuro? non ti e' mai funzionato il collegamento?
<lince> remix_tj, grazie ancora seguo il suggerimento...
<Alblupo> senza WPa si
<Alblupo> altrimenti mi dice connesso ma non apre niente neanche l'ip del router
<remix_tj> allora hai una rete wep
<remix_tj> perche' non ti si sarebbe ma collegato
<Alblupo> lo escludo ho settato il router wpa
<remix_tj> ah, ok
<remix_tj> Alblupo: niente, devi scegliere WPA e WPA2 Personal
<remix_tj> o qualcosa del genere
<remix_tj> e devi averlo per forza
<remix_tj> riprova la connessione alla tua rete
<Alblupo> faccio aggiungi sulla scheda senza fili?
<Alblupo> o gli faccio scansire le reti
<remix_tj> Alblupo: ricerca reti
<remix_tj> non mettere a mano perche' spesso non funziona
<Alblupo> yes, ma adesso lissù c'è solo la mia rete via cavo nessuna icona wireless
<remix_tj> dove?
<remix_tj> su clicca e hai anche il wireless elencato
<Alblupo> sorry come non detto c'wireless
<Alblupo> ho cliccato sulla mia rete
<Alblupo>  e si è riaperta la medesima maschera
<Alblupo> solo 2 opzioni
<remix_tj> Alblupo: siamo sicuri sicuri?
<Alblupo> Wpa e Wpa2 Enterprise oopure Wep dinamico
<Alblupo> c'è un modo di postartio la schermata?
<remix_tj> !imagebin | Alblupo
<ubot-it> Alblupo: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<remix_tj> pero' Alblupo
<remix_tj> fammi sta prova
<Alblupo> si dimmi
<remix_tj> se clicchi dovresti avere anche connetti ad altra rete wireless
<remix_tj> ti compare una finestra che ti chiede essid
<remix_tj> e hai un elenco a tendina
<remix_tj> guarda se li' c'e' wpa personal
<Alblupo> aprendo il menu posso fare Connetti a rete senza fili nascosta o Crea nuova rete
<remix_tj>  Connetti a rete senza fili nascosta
<Alblupo> questo è un menu normale...
<Alblupo> ho immesso il nome rete
<Alblupo> la codifica WPA personal e la chiave
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> Alblupo: vediamo se funsia
<Alblupo> però da prova fatta ieri si connette ma non apro una cippa
<remix_tj> beh
<remix_tj> vediamo se ti da l'ip intanto
<Alblupo> macina ma non va da nessuna parte
<remix_tj> Alblupo: quando ti dira' che non e' collegato
<remix_tj> fai
<remix_tj> tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog
<remix_tj> lsmod
<Alblupo> azz avevo sbagliato il nome della rete, riprovo
<remix_tj> e poi me li incolli sul paste
<Guest8923> #ubuntu.it
<Cyanide_> ciao ho un immagiene iso da 7gb e non riesco ad estrarre un file di quelli presenti, ce un comando o un applicazione che controlli l'immagine e tenti di ripararla?
<filo1234> Cyanide_: e come cerchi di estrarre un file da una iso?
<Cyanide_> filo1234, con acetoneiso o con il gestore di archivi, vengono estratti tutti ma uno solo in parte
<filo1234> Cyanide_: sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/immagine.iso  /mnt -o loop
<filo1234> Cyanide_: poi guarda in /mnt/ e prova acopiarti il file
<Cyanide_> provo
<alblupo> Ho avuto un grosso black out e sono tornato ri ciao a tutti
<alblupo> remix_tj ci 6 ancora?
<alblupo> jester-?
<remix_tj> alblupo: sto per andare a letto
<remix_tj> alblupo: per il wifi fai come ti ho detto prima
<remix_tj> dovrebbe funzionare
<alblupo> acci denti hai ragione, solo ora ho riconneso
<remix_tj> chiudo
<remix_tj> ciao
<alblupo> notte
<alblupo> Qualcuno che sappia configurare una scheda wi fi pci come si deve?
<alblupo> sono un novellino..
<Steeler> alblupo, su windows sarei capace, su linux no
<Steeler> alblupo, di che marca è ?
<alblupo> qtec
<alblupo> è tardi, me ne vado a nanna
<alblupo> saluti a tutti.
<alblupo> !quit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quit'
<Cyanide_> filo1234, niente per quel file mi da errore input/output
<michele> Ciao. QUalcuno da dirmi se possibile avere conversazione audio/video con MSN LIVE MESSENGER di windows?
<giovanni> list
<[Enrico]> michele: si, non è possibile
<michele> Enrico: grazie
<[Enrico]> michele: si può dare solo se la controparte usa amsn e non il client msn di microsoft
<michele> ENrico: devo comunicare video  con MSN di windows
<Cyanide_> michele, so che microsoft ha cambiato come sempre delle cose e per ora non credo sia più possibile, che brave personcine che sono
<michele> Cyanide: si... proprio proprio brave !
<Cyanide_> è la libertà del monopolio
<kokito> ciao a tutti  wsto provando maverik da live usb ma non riesco
<kokito> a fare andare la wireless, tentando di installare il driver mi sono imbattuto in questo errore dal quale
<kokito> non riesco ad uscire
<kokito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543830/
<kokito> il problema è che non riesco nemmeno più a installare altri pacchetti
<kokito> c'è quallcuno almeno?
<AlexZion> ciao kokito ,che succede ?
<kokito> mi da quell'errore che ho postato due linee sopra
<kokito> e non riesco a fare niente
<kokito> ho già provato anche sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AlexZion> stavi installando i driver dicevi , giusto !?! l'installazione era andata a buon fine ?
<kokito> no si ferma alla fine e mi da il primo errore che ho postato (returned error 1 etc etc)
<AlexZion> hai già provato con sudo apt-get install -f
<AlexZion> magarti qualcosa èrimasto incompleto e da problemi !?!
<kokito> è proprio quello il problema
<kokito> si ho già provato, stesso errore
<AlexZion> quindi avrai provato anche con sudo apt-get autoremove , magari provi a rimuovere ciò che è rimasto a metà
<kokito> già provato, medesimo errore
<AlexZion> kokito: io non sono un esperto di ste cose, ma provo a buttare la delle cose che io proverei insomma ... :)
<filo1234> kokito: ma scusa non è una live?
<kokito> si
<filo1234> kokito: scusa riavviala no?
<filo1234> -.-
<kokito> è da usb
<filo1234> embè?
<kokito> si salvano i pacchetti
<filo1234> si ma riavviala
<kokito> già fatto
<filo1234> uhm
<AlexZion> ahh,è una live !?!, mi era sfuggito un piccolo dettaglio .. :D
<kokito> stesso errore i pacchetti incompleti rimangono
<filo1234> kokito: ma hai spazio?
<kokito> si ce ne è ancora di spazio
<mauri_> ce nessuno che sa caricare un immagine iso doc con grub2
<kokito> non è anche tanto quello il probkema in se perchè appunto essendo una live potrei piallarla e rifarla, ma il fatto è che l'ho già fatto e da lo stesso errore
<filo1234> kokito: scusa ma tu hai detto che sei bloccato e che non puoi uscire
<kokito> che non posso installare ne rimuovere niente, ho scritto male intendevo dire non riesco ad uscirne (dal problema)
<filo1234> a ecco :D
<kokito> scusa ho scritto male!
<kokito> anche perchè comunque non chiederei supporto ma piuttosto premerei qualche secondo sul tasto dell'accensione :)
<filo1234> kokito: eh ma sai com'è meglio precisare :D
<kokito> vabbeh ci rinuncio per oggi è troppo tardi, buonanotte a tutti e grazie
<mauri_> ce nessuno che sa caricare un immagine iso dos con grub2
<giovanni> ciao
<terra4> SERA RAGAZZI POSSIEDO UN COMPAQ EVO N800V ORA LO STO UTTILIZZANDO CON ANTENNA  WI FI ESTERNA ,MA VORREI SAPERE SE POSSO ANCHE SENZA L ANTENNA
<eevan> ciao
<eevan> vorrei unamano per quanto riguarda kde
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-15
<FrigoVuoto> conoscete Ubuntuwin TV 0.7?  io non vedo la rai
<eevan> perche devimettere il digitale terrestre
<FrigoVuoto> no
<eevan> lo so, perdonami
<FrigoVuoto> volevo vedere la rai ma non si riesce a vedere
<eevan> era la minchiata delle 1.16
<FrigoVuoto> tranqui
<roxdragon> FrigoVuoto,  moonlight
<FrigoVuoto> rox non mi va
<FrigoVuoto> ho provato anche Ubuntuwin TV 0.7  e tvplayer
<gionte> ciao a tutti
<gionte> c'è qualcuno ???
<gionte> ciao krabador
<gionte> ci sei ?
<krabador> gionte, si
<gionte> ciao
<gionte> conosci per caso World of warcraft ?
<krabador> si, vuoi giocare su ubuntu?
<gionte> ho un problema in realtà
<gionte> lìho installato su windows e trasferito la cartella su ubuntu
<gionte> ho aggiunto la stringa per l'openGL sul file di config
<gionte> e ho aggionato i DRI
<gionte> solo che mi viene fuori la schermata di login
<gionte> tutta nera con solo le scritte bianche, che se ci passo sopra col mouse
<gionte> scompaiono
<gionte> come se avesse problemi di grafica
<krabador> gionte, che driver stai usando
<gionte> uso la distro su un portatile
<gionte> quindi quelli nativi
<krabador> gionte, nel senso che da quando l'ha installata tu non ho installato nessun driver video?
<gionte> no
<gionte> se vado su hardware config
<gionte> in amministrazione
<yvesBsAs> gionte, ma è una scheda video Intel?
<gionte> nn mi dice nulla su driver video nn installati
<gionte> si
<gionte> è un celeron M, ma non so che scheda video monta
<yvesBsAs> allora sono installati di default
<yvesBsAs> lspci | grep -i vga
<yvesBsAs> nel terminale, che indica?
 * CoOltux re
<gionte> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<yvesBsAs> identica alla mia, funziona abbastanza bene
<gionte> può darsi sia un problema dovuto a cataclysm  =
<gionte> ?
<yvesBsAs> s che sarebbe il cataclisma?
<gionte> conosci world of warcraft
<gionte> il problema me lo da per quello
<yvesBsAs> no, non lo conosco, ma su di un Celeron i giochi non è che facciano meraviglie
<gionte> ehehehe...immaginavo
<gionte> il convento passa questo purtroppo
<gionte> nn riesco neanche a cambiare la risoluzione una volta entrato
<gionte> la schermata in questo stato è inagibile
<gionte> grazie mile lo stesso
<gionte> buonanotte
<gionte> il letto mi attende finalmente
<fatix> mi sa aiutare qlc
<fatix> come si carica con buntu?
<fatix> scarica
<fatix> ????
<fatix> ce nessuno
<fatix> ???
<nicky> Salve, vorrei leggere il mio account Google Reader con un software in locale senza dovermi collegare alla pagina web, su google ho trovato solo GRnotify ma pare un progetto abbandonato, consigli?
<fatix> come posso scaricare film con ubuntu
<nicky> Fatix il software Transmission serve pe scaricare file torrent
<fatix> come si chiama ?
<nicky> Applicazioni -> Internet - Client BitTorrent Transimission ...è già instalalto
<Deltaforce> (process:335):glib-warnig**getpwund_rci:failled due to unknown used id 0 sapete cosa significa
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<fatix> nicky non lo so usare mi aiuti un po per favore
<Deltaforce> sapete nulla in merito
<Deltaforce> per piacere
<nicky> Deltaforce non credo che ci sia qualcuno che lo sa e non vuole dirtelo
<nicky> fatix ti scrivo in privato
<Deltaforce> ok
<Deltaforce> nicky:sai dirmi per piacere come usare il torrent mi sa che è un po più lento  rispetto a windows
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Odo> Giorno
<Spartacus> Buon giorno a tutti doave posso trovare ubuntu 9.10 o quache altra versione precedente sul tuto mi sa che nn li trovo
<Odo> Spartacus, http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<Odo> Spartacus, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Odo> Spartacus, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Spartacus> grazieeee
<Odo> Spartacus, guarda anche l'ulitmo link che ti spiega la vita di una distro
<Spartacus> ok
<glpiana> ola
<nicky> Salve, vorrei leggere il mio account Google Reader con un software in locale senza dovermi collegare alla pagina web, su google ho trovato solo GRnotify ma pare un progetto abbandonato, consigli?
<Spartacus> Odo:grazie
<glpiana> nicky, a me pare che i contenuti di google reader siano on line per cui in ogni caso ti devi collegare. che poi esistano software sostitutivi del browser per ora non lo so
<glpiana> nicky, ma nulla di locale a quanto vedo, è tutto on line
<glpiana> nicky, c'è questo: prism-google-reader - Google Reader WebApp for Prism
<glpiana> nicky, ma altro non è che una pagina del browser che carica la pagina di google reader
<glpiana> nicky, grnotifyu non fa altro che notificarti con un pop up le modifiche a google reader, non è una interfacia a google reader: http://grnotify.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<Deltaforce> sapete dirmi se la asus m2 n68 am plus è compatibile con ubuntu 10.10
<nicky> glpiana grazie! Cmq non è un problema rimanere connesso è che avrei voluto un software per le notifiche sul desktop
<massimo18> Deltaforce: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=413614.0
<Deltaforce> massimo18:grazie
<massimo18> Deltaforce: comunque le schede madri non danno problemi in linea di massima ma l'hardware si
<Deltaforce> massimo18: io con questa scheda madre non riesco a istallare ubuntu 10.10
<massimo18> !chat | Deltaforce
<ubot-it> Deltaforce: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Deltaforce> scusa nn sapevo
<Deltaforce> sono nuovo del mondo ubuntuy
<biassoni> ciao, per utilizzare gmail-backup aevo installato python2.5, da qualche giorno non mi funziona piu' con il seguente errore
<biassoni> Traceback (most recent call last):
<biassoni>   File "gmail-backup-gui.py", line 12, in <module>
<biassoni> ImportError: No module named wx
<biassoni> sapete darmi una mano a fissare il problema?
<glpiana> biassoni, qui non c'è supporto per programmi esterni. ccomunqueguarda qui http://www.gmail-backup.com/gmail-backup-0-105
<carmela87> ciaO a tutti
<carmela87> pox chiedere un aiuto x ubuntu?
<carmela87> sn disperata :-(
<glpiana> !aiuto | carmela87
<ubot-it> carmela87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<carmela87> oooook
<carmela87> scusami
<carmela87> allora
<glpiana> !enter | carmela87
<ubot-it> carmela87: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Odo> biassoni, se ti va prova back in time che e' nei repository
<carmela87> il mio problema è questo: non riesco più ad eseguire gli aggiornamenti
<biassoni> Odo: ok
<biassoni> Odo: thx
<Odo> biassoni, dn
<glpiana> carmela87, ok, chiudi eventuali gestori di pacchetti aperti e apri un terminale
<carmela87> ho eseguito già tutti i comandi possibili
<carmela87> anche da terminale
<glpiana> carmela87, oki, vediamoli insieme con relativi errori
<glpiana> digita: sudo apt-get update
<carmela87> già fatto
<carmela87> in pratica
<glpiana> carmela87, tutto quello che esce lo copi su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | carmela87
<ubot-it> carmela87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carmela87> quando
<glpiana> carmela87, ascoltas ti ho giòà detto di non andare a capo
<glpiana> carmela87, non raccontarmi cosa fa, voglio l'output dei comandi
<carmela87> ok allora lo posto
<carmela87> un attimo
<carmela87> ho postato
<glpiana> carmela87, il link
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543955/
<carmela87> ho eseguito il comando
<glpiana> carmela87, ti ho chiesto un altro comando
<mlazzari2> giorno
<liberonero> dove trovo un programma che possa individuare l'indirizzo IP di chi conversa con me?
<carmela87> si lo so ma siccome avevo già eseguito quello, ti ho postato quello tanto il riusultato  identico, si blocca sempre lì
<glpiana> carmela87, io vorrei aiutarti, ma vedo che non collabori
<carmela87> ora lo eseguo un attimo cmq l'output è sempre quello
<glpiana> carmela87, impossibile
<carmela87> un momento che posto
<glpiana> carmela87, sudo apt-get update devi dare
<carmela87> ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/543957/
<carmela87> mi dice di eseguire il comando
<carmela87> che ti ho postato prima
<carmela87> e si blocca
<carmela87> l'avrò fatto 1000 volte
<carmela87> l'output dell'altro comando lo conosci già....
<glpiana> carmela87, dpkg -l | grep linux-image               e metti su pastebin
<carmela87> ok faccio subito
<biassoni> riformulo la questione
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543958/plain/
<biassoni> con la versione di python di default wx mi viene caricato correttamente
<biassoni> ho installato la versione 2.5 di python
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543958/
<biassoni> e non iresco a far caricare wx
<carmela87> scusami senza plain
<biassoni> come istruisco python2.5 a caricare wx?
<glpiana> carmela87, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic               e vediamo che dice
<carmela87> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<carmela87> sempre quello
<carmela87> assurdo....
<glpiana> carmela87, tutto l'errore per favore su pastebin,. dal comando in poi
<carmela87> no è quello
<carmela87> esce solo quello
<glpiana> carmela87, digita uname -a
<carmela87> sempre in quel comando?
<glpiana> carmela87, digita uname -a      non so in quale comando tu lo voglia inserire
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543959/
<biassoni> cioe' il mio problema e' come faccio a aggiungere un path al sys module?
<biassoni> in python?
<glpiana> carmela87, fai una prova, avvia in recovery mode e passa al temrinale di root. quindi dai il solito dpkg --configure -a
<carmela87> dal boot loader?
<glpiana> carmela87, yes
<Odo> carmela87, prima del recovery possiamo fare una prova?
<carmela87> sisi certo
<carmela87> dimmi tutto
<Odo> carmela87, questo in paste: tail -n30 /var/log/dpkg.log
<lince> ciao a tutti. devo recuperare da una copia di home thunderbird e firefox mi dareste qualche indicazione?
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543962/
<carmela87> fatto
<glpiana> lince, le impostazioni di firefox stanno nella directory nascosta .mozilla
<biassoni> scusate qualcuno puo' dirmi come faccio a cambiare le configurazioni di python in modo da aggiungere sempre una directory al sys.path()
<biassoni> ?
<glpiana> lince, thunderbird non ricordo, ma magari anche lui è sotto .mozilla
<glpiana> !pazienza | biassoni
<ubot-it> biassoni: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Odo> carmela87, diamo un altro comando eh, spetta..
<carmela87> si ok!
<lince> ciao glpiana ma posso copiare il contenuto della copia sulla medesima directory
<lince> ?
<glpiana> lince, tu pigli .mozilla e la metti al posto della .mozilla
<Odo> carmela87, sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic
<carmela87> no dice
<lince> ah ok glpiana grazie.
<Odo> carmela87, incolla dal comando fino alla fine in paste
<carmela87> comando non trovato
<Odo> ok dai cosi' allora:
<Odo> carmela87, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic
<carmela87> sempre quell'errore....
<Odo> carmela87, posso vedere per favore?
<Odo> dal comando fino alla fine
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543966/
<Odo> carmela87, scusa avrei voluto vedere dal comando sudo apt-get bla bla bla fino alla fine
<carmela87> si cmq era sempre quello
<carmela87> praticamente non me lo fa aggiornare si blocca sempre
<Odo> ok dai lascia stare,  segui a glpiana per il recovery
<carmela87> potresti ridirmi mi sn dimentica :-)
<glpiana> mi assento un po'
<carmela87> riaVVIO in recovery
<Odo> carmela87, ti aveva detto di avviare in recovery e dare il --configure da li
<carmela87> OOOOOK allora lo faccio torno subito
<carmela87> niente
<carmela87> si blocca sempre lì
<carmela87> che noia....
<carmela87> non avanza proprio il comando per la riparazione dei pacchetti danneggiati
<glpiana> carmela87, riavvia e scegli il secondo kernel e torna qui. proviamo a rimuovere quello che da problemi
<carmela87> sempre in recoveery?
<glpiana> carmela87, no, altrimenti tornare qui è un macello :)
<carmela87> si infatti ok dai
<carmela87> cmq nel boot loader ne ho 4
<carmela87> due recovery e due normali
<glpiana> carmela87, sì, ma sono due non 4
<carmela87> provo un attimo
<glpiana> devi partire con il secondo non recovery
<[anubi]> aloa
<[anubi]> c'è un modo, tipo os-prober, per far riconoscere a grub1 sistemi operativi installati dopo ubuntu ?
<carmela87> niente non mi fa accedere proprio
<carmela87> suppongo che sia danneggiata
<glpiana> [anubi], per grub 1 mi sa che devi mettergleli a manu
<glpiana> *mano
<[anubi]> che palleeeee
<[anubi]> sorry :)
<[anubi]> e come faccio ?
<[anubi]> con windows credo d saperlo fare ma nel caso di una debian sid ?
<glpiana> [anubi], stessa sintassi del kernel di ubuntu, specificando il disco, meglio se con uuid
<glpiana> carmela87, proviamo a levarlo lo stesso
<carmela87> ok!
<carmela87> una domanda
<glpiana> carmela87, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic
<[anubi]> l'uuid come cippo lo vedo ?
<glpiana> !uuid | [anubi]
<ubot-it> [anubi]: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<carmela87> un attimo
<carmela87> io nel bootloader ne ho due: linux-image-2.6.35-23 e linux-image-2.6.35-22
<carmela87> la seconda non mi partiva
<carmela87> non so se questa info può essere utile
<glpiana> carmela87, sì lo so, lo hai detto
<carmela87> no siccome ho visto che cmq stiamo rimuovendo questa...
<carmela87> ok procedo
<carmela87> no niente sempre quel comando uff.......
<carmela87> :-(
<glpiana> carmela87, abbi pazienza un attimo e arriva Odo  a farti provare qualcosa
<carmela87> va bene grazie...
<Odo> carmela87, ok premesso che sta cosa non si deve mai mai fare, proviamo e vediamo se si risolve
<e-DIO-t> [anubi]: ma perchè non install grub2 ? :P tanto per.
<carmela87> non eh che succedono casini?
<[anubi]> mica dipende da me ...
<carmela87> considera che sn una neofita...
<Odo> carmela87, si puo' essere se vuoi farla continuiamo se non vuoi rischiare, cerchi altre soluzioni e amen
<[anubi]> se la gente è psicopatica e vuole grub1 ....
<lince> glpiana, dopo la copia ho questo errore e non riesco a risolvere http://paste.ubuntu.com/543980/
<carmela87> cmq spiegami cosa dovrei fare
<glpiana> lince, firefox o thunderbird?
<lince> glpiana, firefox
<glpiana> lince, ls -la .mozilla
<glpiana> !paste | lince
<ubot-it> lince: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Odo> ascolta c'e' poco da spiegare, se vuoi provare ti do i comandi, si trattadi rimuovere brutalmente alcune cose e poi reinstallarle
<lince> glpiana, problemi di permessi?
<glpiana> lince, così dice l'errore che hai postato. volevo controllare
<lince> glpiana, ed hai ragione
<lince> come faccio a modificare? glpiana
<glpiana> lince, ti ho chiesto un output, si può avere?
<lince> glpiana, sì scusa :)
<biassoni> scusate?
<carmela87> una domanda
<carmela87> ma quando arrivo
<carmela87> a found Windows 7 non pox saltare
<carmela87> e procedere
<carmela87> almeno per vedere se finisce la procedura...
<carmela87> o cmq saltarla
<lince> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/543984/
<glpiana> lince, sembrerebbe a posto. ma facciamo così. a te di firefox interessano i segnalibri?
<lince> sì' certo glpiana
<glpiana> lince, allora fai così, togli sta .mozilla e lascia che la crei lui, poi dentro al tuo vechcio profilo cechi myplaces.sqlite
<lince> glpiana, la crea lui se reinstallo
<glpiana> lince, aspetta
<glpiana> lince, la ricrea quando lo avvii se non trova la directory
<lince> glpiana, va bene
<lince> glpiana, ma è esattamente ciò che ho fatto prima
<lince> glpiana, copiato .mozilla sotto home
<glpiana> lince, no, ascolta. togli .mozilla o rinominala. poi dentro ci infili il file dei segnalibri
<lince> glpiana, ah ok solo il bookmark.html, dico bene?
<glpiana> lince, no, places.sqlite
<lince> glpiana, scusami, mi sa che ho un problema di permessi. ho cercato con il finder mi dice non lo trova per via dei permessi
<lince> glpiana, non lo trova nella copia
<lince> glpiana, infatti i permessi di places.sqlite sono root, che fare?
<K99Brain> lince, hai per caso aperto firefox da root?
<glpiana> lince, sudo chown tuoutente:tuoutente  places.sqlite
<glpiana> K99Brain, no, ha copiato la directory da altrove
<K99Brain> ah
<lince> glpiana, sudo chown rick:rick  places.sqlite
<lince> chown: impossibile accedere a `places.sqlite': Nessun file o director
<lince> glpiana, dovrei lanciarlo dal disco di copia sbaglio?
<K99Brain> lince, devi lanciarlo li dove è places.sqlite
<K99Brain> lince, oppure metti il percorsoo completo
<lince> K99Brain, ok
<lince> glpiana, K99Brain ricapitolando: cancello sulla mia home .mozilla. rilancio firefox, copio dalla copia il place.sqlite, basta qui?
<glpiana> lince, sì
<lince> glpiana, ok, mom
<K99Brain> e cambi il proprietario di  place.sqlite
<lince> glpiana, K99Brain grandiiiiiiii ha funzionato. scusate, ma questa cosa mica si trova... tutte le wiki dicono di cambiare il bookmark e non funziona
<lince> glpiana, sempre più difficile. dic he morte devo morire per fare la stessa cosa su thunderbir?
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<lince> K99Brain, scusami se ti stresso, ma aprendo, chiudendo e riaprendo mik perde i bookmark che avevo.. devo copiarli di nuovo, ma sai dirmi perchè?
<are81> glpiana, ciao posso disturbarti di nuovo?
<glpiana> ciao are81
<lince> glpiana, scusami ancora, ma se rientro dopo aver chiuso firefox i bookmark me li perde, come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> chiedi pure a tutto il canale, chi sa ti risponde
<glpiana> lince, ????? se rientri dove?
<lince> se riapro firefox glpiana
<are81> glpiana, ti ricordi il problema ke mi hai risolto l'altro giorno...come ho spento il pc tutto è tornato come prima :(
<glpiana> are81, che problema? ho la memoria del pesce rosso
<glpiana> lince, allora tu hai copiato il file, hai avviato firefox e c'erano i bookmarks. poi l'hai chiuso, l'hai riavviato e non ci sono più?
<lince> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> lince, come hai avviato firefox?
<lince> glpiana, dall'iconcina sul pannello sup
<are81> glpiana, nn mi funziona la wireless....scheda parzialmente supportata...errore nell'istallazione del driver b43
<glpiana> lince, controlla i permessi del file di prima
<glpiana> are81, ok, apri un terminale e scrivi: rmmod b43
<lince> glpiana, a destinazione sono quelli giusti
<glpiana> are81, scusa, sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> lince, mi pare uno strano comportamento. non so dirti a cosa sia dovuto
<glpiana> are81, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> are81, poi ancora: dmesg | tail    e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> lince, ls .mozilla/firefox
<glpiana> lince, quanti file .default hai?
<lince> glpiana, ls .mozilla/firefox
<lince> 9pph4ije.default  Crash Reports  profiles.ini
<are81> glpiana, mi dai il link del pastebin
<lince> glpiana, sotto la dir firefox solo uno questo di cui sopra
<glpiana> !paste | are81
<ubot-it> are81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> lince, digita: ps aux | grep firefox           e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<are81> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/544005/
<lince> glpiana, rick      5718  0.0  0.0  11356   876 pts/0    S+   11:53   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<glpiana> are81, ls /lib/firmware | grep -i b43
<glpiana> lince, chiudi firefox
<lince> glpiana, chiuso
<glpiana> lince, ora scrivi firefox   nel terminale
<are81> glpiana, fatto nessun output
<glpiana> are81, e si è aperto firefox?
<glpiana> are81, scusa :)
<lince> glpiana, ovviamente non ci sono i segnalibri
<glpiana> sono andato insieme :D
<glpiana> lince, chiudi firefox e ricopia il file come hai fatto prima
<glpiana> are81, ma che hai fatto dalla'ltra volta?
<glpiana> *dall'altra
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lince> glpiana, ok
<snake> salve ragazzi
<are81> glpiana, come ho spento il pc è tornato il problema....in quella sessione ho installato compiz e cairo doc.
<lince> glpiana, riapro firefox da terminale o da icona?
<snake> devo aggiungere un utente qui dove devo metterlo?cioè in quale riga :-)  this? http://pastebin.com/wcFnvvJa
<glpiana> lince, da terminale
<lince> glpiana, e ci sono
<glpiana> lince, chiudilo
<glpiana> lince, poi riaprilo da terminale
<lince> glpiana, e non ci sono più
<Deltaforce> ciaooo razzi
<lince> glpiana, non è che lui sostituisce ogni volta che si apre?
<Deltaforce> ragazzi mi è scomparso l'orologio sulla barra mi è spuntato un messaggio di errore e poi è sperito come lo riprendo
<Deltaforce> mi dite qualcosa per piacere
<glpiana> lince, no, non deve farlo
<glpiana> are81, ascolta, hai ancora la directory dei firmware che avevi scaricato?
<lince> glpiana, in realtà c'è sempre il copiato, ma non lo attiva
<glpiana> Deltaforce, tasto destro sul pannello aggiungi orologio
<glpiana> lince, quindi funziona una sola volta?
<Deltaforce> glpiana: non me lo da
<lince> glpiana, e già come vincere una lotteria
<glpiana> Deltaforce, sei su gnome? o su altra interfaccia'
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> lince, non ha alcun senso sta cosa
<Deltaforce> si ok ci sono riuscito
<Deltaforce> scusa
<are81> glpiana, no o nn lo so, l'altra volta mi hai fatto scrivere un link nel terminal se l'ha salvata da qualche parte io nn lo so
<lince> glpiana, mi spiace averti coinvolto... scusami, ma sembrava più banale
<[anubi]> glpiana non riesco ad avviare la sid.. accidenti a sto grub1
<glpiana> are81, apri un terminale e scrivi: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<glpiana> are81, vediamo se ce l'hai ancora
<glpiana> lince, io ti so dire che sta roba funziona. no capisco perchè a te funzioni solo per un avvio
<glpiana> [anubi], metti menu.lst su pastebin
<[anubi]> ok
<are81> glpiana, il promt senbra essersi posizionato in quella cartella
<Deltaforce> glpiana:sai come aggiornare ubuntu 10.04lts a ubuntu 10.10 (stiamo parlando della versione a 64 bit)
<glpiana> are81, oki, digita: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<lince> glpiana, sei in gamba amico, mi fido senz'altro, ma senti posso risolvere inserendoli a mano, non è un problema, magari per thunderbird penso diventi un casino....
<glpiana> are81, e metti su pastebin
<[anubi]> http://pastebin.com/ENa77Jbx
<[anubi]> non ho modificato nulla.. solo i colori delle scritte
<glpiana> Deltaforce, se il gestore aggiornamenti non ti propone l'avanzamento, apri sorgenti software e modifica l'ultima voce della scheda aggiornamenti
<are81> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/544007/
<glpiana> are81, ??????
<glpiana> lince, non so, non son pratico di thunderbird e di come reagisce agli spostamenti
<glpiana> are81, che mi hai incollato? ti ho dato un altro comando
<Deltaforce> glpiana: ho appena finito di istallare ubuntu 10.04 lts a 64 bit adesso sto scaricando tutti gli aggiornamenti poi come vedo se mi è avanzata la versione
<lince> glpiana, faccio un tentativo, lo installo e poi copio dal vecchio con i privilegi che mi hai passato prima per firefox, magari funzia... :) ti ringrazio per iol momento sei sempre molto disponibile. ciao buona giornata
<glpiana> Deltaforce, se fai gli aggiornamenti non fai l'avanzamento. finisci gli aggiornamenti e riavvia. poi apri il manager degli aggiornamenti e vedi se appare la scritta
<are81> glpiana, scusa nn avevo letto un rigo...cmq ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/544009/
<glpiana> are81, digita ls -la
<are81> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> are81, e metti su pastebin
<Scall> Evolution non mi invia un messaggio perchè - causa di allegati - è troppo grande (Comando DATA non riuscito: Message too large, eccetera). Se faccio "Invia / ricevi" mi rimane sempre l'invio di questa messaggio in sospeso, anche se premo il bottone "Annulla". Come si fa a cancellare l'invio del messaggio?
<glpiana> Scall, se vai in "in uscita" lo vedi?
<are81> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/544010/
<glpiana> are81, ls /lib/firmware/b43
<glpiana> are81, da qualcosa?
<Scall> glpiana: hahaha, che stupido che sono :-D era così semplice... grazie ;-)
<glpiana> are81, se da errore metti sudo davanti al comando
<glpiana> Scall, :)
<glpiana> are81, su che devo andare
<are81> glpiana, ho messo sudo davanti
<glpiana> are81, elenca qualcosa o no?
<are81> glpiana, si da un elenco
<glpiana> are81, ok, ora riavvia e dovrebbe andare
<are81> glpiana, ok grz
<glpiana> are81, mi sa che ho fatto la cazzata l'altra volta e ti ho dato un comando che ha levato tutto
<are81> glpiana, ora riavvio e provo ;)
<glpiana> [anubi], scusa l'attesa ma devo andare. perchè non provi a fare le voci di debian come quelle di ubuntu?
<[anubi]> ci sto provando
<[anubi]> ti faccio sapere :)
<are81> salve, qualkuno sa dirmi come controllare se ho problemi con la scheda grafica?
<are81> lve, qualkuno sa dirmi come controllare se ho problemi con la scheda grafica?
<Deltaforce> glpiana:ti è arrivato il mio ultimo mess perchè qui mi è caduta la connessione ?
<Deltaforce> io vado a przo a tuttin prananzare buo
<Deltaforce> buon pranzo a tutti
<dedede> ciao a tutti
<dedede> come faccio ad aggiornare le librerie di ubuntu?  Ho problemi ad installare alcuni programmi
<e-DIO-t> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade;
<dedede> grazie
<e-DIO-t> dedede: na: update aggiorna le informazioni dei repos. safe-upgrade scarica e installa gli aggiornamenti.
<dedede> grazie
<rolling2> bgiorno a tutti
<rolling2> non so cosa sia successo al pc del mio amico ma non si vedono + le icone per chiudere le pagine , ingrandirle e ridurle, qualche consiglio?
<rolling2> x - ecc
<rolling2> leopesto ne sai qualcosa x risolvere questo banale inconveniente
<Holden> rolling2, prova a cambiare tema
<rolling2> non fa provato
<Holden> rolling2, disattiva gli effetti
<rolling2> fatto
<rolling2> ma niente
<snake> ragazzi da terminale....cosa devo lanciare per vedere i processi in real-time?
<snake> un capuccino? :-)
<Holden> rolling2, reinstalla gnome-icon-theme hicolor-icon-theme humanity-icon-theme
<snake> grep | e poi?
<Holden> snake, top
<Holden> rolling2, e cancella .icons
<rolling2> ok ci provo
<snake> Holden posso disabilitare il controllo della batteria?di alsa?delle schede di rete?
<Holden> snake, tutto è possibile :D
<snake> bene.....il problema è sapere come fare XD
<snake> dovrei disabilitare tutto.....
<snake> :-)
<snake> tutto il real-time possibile
<Holden> inizia da sistema/preferenze/applic. di avvio
<snake> già da la dovrei recuperare parecchio vero?
<are81> salve, come faccio ad installare un programma?
<are81> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi come installare amsn?
<snake> sudo apt-get install amsn
<snake> are81, da terminale dai quel comando
<are81> snake, grz fatto....ma dimmi x installare i programmi bisogna fare sempre così?
<Shin3> usa ubuntu sofware center
<snake> si...altrimenti vai nel software center e cerchi la quello che ti occorre,in alternativa puuoi scaricare i pacchetti deb e installarli con doppio clic stile winzoz
<snake> applicazioni software center
<are81> snake, grz....un'altra domanda....come faccio ad accedere alle cartelle di windows (es.musica film ecc)
<carlitos90> ciao a tutti, volevo cancellare la partizione di ubuntu.....qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare?
<kasx93> vorrei passare da ubuntu 10.10 alla 10.04, che ho incontrato parecchi problemucci, ieri sono andato a masterizzare il cd con brasero (dopo essermi scaricato l'immagine da internet), solamente che brasero "dice" che il disco contiene solamente 17.3 mb liberi, nonostante fosse un disco nuovo! Lo provo a masterizzare comunque ma viene fuori un errore.. adesso provo con un altro cd e visualizza sempre quei 17.mb.. sapreste consigliarmi un a
<kasx93> ltro sotware?
<snake> k3b
<kasx93> ok provo con k3b grazie
<Scall> Che applicazione posso usare per mettere delle foto sul desktop? Tipo in Kubuntu, che aggiungi la cornice al desktop e poi ci metti la foto.
<kasx93> uffaa mi ha ridato errore
<kasx93> anche k3b
<kasx93> OPC failed. Probably the writer does not like the medium
<snake> kasx93, hai a portata di mano una penna usb?
<kasx93> si
<kasx93> però il mio pc non supporta il boot da chiavetta
<snake> mmmmm
<snake> .......
<snake> hai provato a cambiare il cd?
<kasx93> sisi
<kasx93> ritorno su windows e lo rimasterizzo con imgburn?
<snake> sarebbe meglio
<snake> a velocità bassa
<kasx93> 2x
<kasx93> ok provo
<snake> si
<mirko_> salve io uso ubuntu 10.04 tls c'è un modo per aggiornare il sistema?
<mirko_> e verificare se ci sono versioni nuove?
<K99Brain> !aggiornamento | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<mirko_> grazie
<morpheus> Salve a tutti,non riesco a far partire gli aggiornamenti su ubuntu 10.10,mi dà il seguente errore :Impossibile inizializzare le informazioni del pacchetto
<morpheus> Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.
<morpheus> Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<morpheus> 'E:Tipo "n" non riconosciuto alla riga 3 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bean123ch-burg-maverick.list'
<FloodBotIt1> morpheus: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<morpheus> ok
<morpheus> 'E:Tipo "n" non riconosciuto alla riga 3 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bean123ch-burg-maverick.list'      qualcuno può aiutarmi con questo problema?
<morpheus> grazie per la disponibilità
<Fra1> Cerco aiuto per il seguente errore su ubuntu 10.10 :'E:Tipo "n" non riconosciuto alla riga 3 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bean123ch-burg-maverick.list'   grazie in anticipo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<snake> ngiorno
<SPartacus2> Salve qualcuno mi da dire se è possibile come collegare in rete 2 pc con ubuntu
<attempt> sera a tutti
<SPartacus2> nessuno mi può dare una mano
<glpiana> SPartacus2, in rete in che senso?
<SPartacus2> cavo lan da pc a pc
<glpiana> SPartacus2, credo ci voglia un cavo cross
<SPartacus2> cavolo quindi non un cavo normale
<glpiana> SPartacus2, no. non hai la possibilità di passare da un router?
<SPartacus2> si quello di alice
<glpiana> SPartacus2, ha più di un ingresso?
<glpiana> ingrsso ethernet intendo
<SPartacus2> si un pc è collegato via cavolan e uno via wi fi
<glpiana> SPartacus2, beh, possono comunicare così, senza doverli collegare direttamente
<glpiana> anche se dalla regia mi dicono che le schede di rete nuove crossano da sole
<glpiana> SPartacus2, connessione linux <-> linux o linux <-> windows?
<SPartacus2> osi linux linux
<glpiana> SPartacus2, allora è presto fatto
<SPartacus2> yes
<glpiana> installa su entrambi i pc openssh-client e openssh-server
<glpiana> SPartacus2, poi da risorse scegli connetti al server, protocollo ssh, ip del pc cui ti connetti e il gioco è fatto
<glpiana> SPartacus2, poi ti fai un bel bookmark su nautilus e ce l'avrai tra i segnalibri
<SPartacus2> ok skariko istallo e ti dico
<SPartacus2> scusa per la k mi è scappata
<SPartacus2> glpiana:mi manderesti il comando via terminale per istallare queste 2 applicazioni
<glpiana> SPartacus2, sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<e-DIO-t> che applicazioni? nautilus?
<e-DIO-t> ah ok :P
<SPartacus2> glpiana: grazie
<SPartacus2> glpiana: scusa ma come indirizzo ip devo mettere quello che il router asegna al pc
<glpiana> scerto
<glpiana> *certo
<SPartacus2> stiamo parlando del pc di detinazione giusto^
<glpiana> SPartacus2, stiamo parlando di quello che funge da server
<SPartacus2> ok allora
<SPartacus2> glpiana: GRAZIE CI SONOP RIUSCITO
<nicotano> salve
<drum> Salve a tutti!!
<drum> ragazzi ho un problema sto istallandoin un computer l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<nicotano> drum,  che problema hai?
<bizio0105> buon pomeriggio a tutti. Problema: ho installato Tor + Polipo + Torbutton (firefox) su Ubuntu 10.04 - Al test il messaggio è questo: "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?" - Al tentativo di connessione con tor attivato il messaggio è questo: "Firefox è configurato per utilizzare un server proxy che sta rifiutando le connessioni". Sto usando le impostazioni proxy consiglate. Ch
<bizio0105> e può essere?
<drum> ma arrivato ad un certo punto sono qui davanti al monitor
<drum> con l'icona informazioni personali e non va avanti in basso mi dice pronti per continuare che faccio ?
<nicotano> pigia continua
<drum> non è acceso
<nicotano> rispondi alle richieste nome utente e password
<drum> già fatto ma niente
<nicotano> hai scritto 2 volte la password ?
<drum> adesso riprovo
<nicotano> drum,  in sessione live si è avviato Ubuntu ? fai il controllo del CD dall'apposito menu e se riparti con l'installazione togli la spunta da scaricare subito gli aggiornamenti
<drum> Avevo scritto la pass male che cr.........che sono  grazie
<nicotano> :)  succede
<bizio0105> buon pomeriggio a tutti. Problema: ho installato Tor + Polipo + Torbutton (firefox) su Ubuntu 10.04 - Al test il messaggio è questo: "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?" - Al tentativo di connessione con tor attivato il messaggio è questo: "Firefox è configurato per utilizzare un server proxy che sta rifiutando le connessioni". Sto usando le impostazioni proxy consiglate.
<drum> oltretutto sai per me è la prima volta, ma subito mi sono reso conto che è fantastico !!
<nicotano> drum oltre a leggere il forum Ubuntu-it e il wiki con la documentazione ti consiglio di scaruicare e leggere linux da zero http://sourceforge.net/projects/dazero/files/LinuxDaZero/versione%203.3.1/LDZ-3.3.1.pdf/download
<drum> nicotano ora devo installare una key di vodafon la riconosce da se?
<nicotano> drum,  che modello
<bizio0105> buon pomeriggio a tutti. Problema: ho installato Tor + Polipo + Torbutton (firefox) su Ubuntu 10.04 - Al test il messaggio è questo: "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?" - Al tentativo di connessione con tor attivato il messaggio è questo: "Firefox è configurato per utilizzare un server proxy che sta rifiutando le connessioni". Sto usando le impostazioni proxy consiglate.
<drum> dove lo vedo ?
<nicotano> drum, bho attaccala e vedi, guarda sul dorum ci sonio molti posti per questo
<drum> nicotano, visto ! allora k3565-z
<nicotano> drum, attaccala alla porta usb , se viene riconosciuta puoi attivare la connessione da network manager,
<bizio0105> buon pomeriggio a tutti. Problema: ho installato Tor + Polipo + Torbutton (firefox) su Ubuntu 10.04 - Al test il messaggio è questo: "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?" - Al tentativo di connessione con tor attivato il messaggio è questo: "Firefox è configurato per utilizzare un server proxy che sta rifiutando le connessioni". Sto usando le impostazioni proxy consiglate.
<nicotano> !repeat | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<opale> buona sera
<drum> occorre il colleamento per forza o anche se non c'è la installa lo stesso ??
<nicotano> drum, aspetta che ti risponda qualcuno + esperto in connessioni mobili
<drum> ok, c'è qualcuno ?
<bizio0105> drum, ma hai provato a navigare?
<nicotano> drum, consulta il forum oppure l'attacchi e vedi che succede :)
<drum> ciao bizio, la chiave funziona è tutto ok, ma ti chiedo se durante l'installazione ha bisogno di un collegamento internet per forza
<bizio0105> drum, non capico. La chiavetta non ti serve per la connessione stessa?
<bizio0105> come sei collegato in questo momento *oltre* la chiavetta?
<drum> si certo, però ho un contratto che va dalle 22,00 alle 7,00 se occorre per forza il collegamento lo faccio dopo
<drum> da un'altro pc con un'altra chiavetta
<bizio0105> per installarla non credo, ma per installarla e vedere se funziona correttamente, l'unico modo è connettersi
<drum> ok adesso provo poi ti faccio sapere per ora grazie davvero
<bizio0105> qui alle 22.00 troverai parecchia gente, se hai problemi puoi tornare comodamente
<bizio0105> comque se per adesso non ti ha dato nessun messaggio di errore dovrebbe funzionare
<drum> adesso vediamo
<bizio0105> di nulla
<drum> allora infilato la key lampeggia la key sembra viva :-) adesso ?
<bizio0105> non ho mai navigato con una chiavetta
<bizio0105> devi fare qualcosa per consentire la connessione?
<bizio0105> in alto a destra sullo schermo appaiono due freccette?
<drum> no, non le vedo
<bizio0105> che versione di ubuntu stai usando? (sistema > informazioni su ubuntu)
<drum> l'ultima
<bizio0105> la 10.10?
<drum> si
<bizio0105> drovrebbe essere simile alla 10.04, che sto usando io. Prova sistema > preferenze > connessioni di rete
<bizio0105> che spunta?
<drum> scusa una cosa prima come faccio a cambiare la lingua adesso è tutto in inglese
<bizio0105> ma di cosa? di ubuntu?
<drum> si
<nicotano> drum, menu sistema amministrazione supporto lingue, scegli italiano e poi ti scarica i pacchetti
<opale> drum, apri network manager
<bizio0105> sistema > amministrazione > supporto lingue
<bizio0105> system > administration > language support
<bizio0105> o qualcosa di simile
<drum> fatto ma devo scaricare il pacchetto ok per unvero grazie apiù tardi
<wei_> salve ragazzi...mi sapete dire dove posso trovare una guida con i comandi basilari di ubuntu???
<jester-> !comandi | wei_
<ubot-it> wei_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<wei_> grazie 1000
<Airsnort> CIAO
<Airsnort> CIAO
<Airsnort> ciao ally
<Airsnort> ciao froshtherock
<Ally> Ciao Airsnort
<Airsnort> ciao ally
<Airsnort> come stai?
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola :D
<Airsnort> ciao dam3frosh
<Airsnort> ciao froshvanni
<Erold_> MERDA
<Erold_> locofrosh
<OverMe> Erold_, prego?
<OverMe> Erold_, allora cosa ti turba?
<Marcofe> ciao ragazzi
<Marcofe> qualcuno sa come riavviare pulseaudio?
<Marcofe> che mi sta facendo impazzire..
<Scall> Marcofe: per riavviare un'applicazione puoi scrivere nel terminale "killall [nome programma da riavviare]" oppure premendo Alt + F2 sempre "killall [nome programma da riavviare]".
<nicotano> buonasera
<Marcofe> Scall grazie del suggerimento
<Marcofe> ma il problema
<Scall> quindi per riavviare pulseaudio, scrivi "killall pulseaudio"
<Marcofe> è che improvvisamente
<Scall> poi per farlo ripartire scrivi sempre da terminale pulseaudio, oppure tramite alt + f2
<Marcofe> nn si sente più l'audio
<Marcofe> e devo riavviare il pc
<Marcofe> sta cosa mi fa impazzire -_-
<Scall> Marcofe: ci credo che ti fa impazzire! strano :S ma che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<Marcofe> 10.10
<Marcofe> e mannaggia a me
<Marcofe> e quando ho fatto l'update -_-
<Marcofe> era così bellina la 10.04
<Marcofe> ma per quel cavolo di kernel 2.32
<Marcofe> ho voluto fare l'update per avere il 2.35...
<Marcofe> uff
<Marcofe> killando e poi avviando pulseaudio ho questo mex:
<Marcofe> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Marcofe> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Marcofe> che è?
<FloodBotIt1> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Marcofe> scusa FloodBotIt1
<Marcofe> :D
<Marcofe> grande bot :D
<roxdragon> Marcofe,  cancella la cartella .pulse
<Scall> Marcofe: se prima scrivi "killall pulseaudio" e poi solo "pulseaudio" dovrebbe apparirti una lista di informazioni sull'audio, strano che ti dica che il demone è già in esecuzione
<roxdragon> e riavvia
<Scall> Marcofe: la cartella .pulse che ti dice roxdragon si trova (nascosta( nella tua cartella in home. Premi ctrl + h per vederla. Lo scrivo perchè magari non lo sai.
<Marcofe> già cancellata Scall  grazie :)
<Marcofe> facendo killall pulseaudio
<Marcofe> l'icona dell'audio sparisce
<Marcofe> ma qualche secondo dopo
<Scall> si è normale che sparisce l'icona ;-)
<Marcofe> riappare..mi sa che viene riavviato il pulseaudio..
<Marcofe> ma il problema resta..
<Scall> certo
<Marcofe> argh..
<Marcofe> viene riavviato automaticamente
<Marcofe> senza che io digiti pulseaudio
<roxdragon> Marcofe,
<Marcofe> roxdragon
<Marcofe> scusate lo stress ragazzi
<Marcofe> davvero
<roxdragon> ci sono i livelli di init
<Marcofe> yes
<roxdragon> ps -aux | grep -i pulse
<Marcofe> ok
<roxdragon> che dice?
<Marcofe> allora
<Marcofe> jasonfe  13773  0.5  0.1 170292  4896 ?        S<sl 18:43   0:01 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<Marcofe> jasonfe  13798  0.0  0.1  21704  3312 ?        Sl   18:43   0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<Marcofe> che volevi sapere?
<Marcofe> in particolare
<roxdragon> è attivo
<roxdragon> Marcofe,  che problema hai
<Marcofe> nn sento l'audio..
<Marcofe> mi spiedo
<Holden> Marcofe, io so qual'è il problema con pulseaudio
<Marcofe> spiego
<Scall> Marcofe: ma prima di fare l'aggiornamento alla 10.10, avevi fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti disponibili, vero? questo è molto importante
<Marcofe> si Scall  certo
<Marcofe> Holden che mid ici..
<Marcofe> era meglio che mi stavo alla 10.04..
<Holden> Marcofe, in 10.10 pulseaudio è in autospawn, se lo arresti parte solo
<Holden> Marcofe, ma ovviamente c'è un modo per evitarlo
<Marcofe> Holden spara
<Holden> Marcofe, apri un terminale
<Marcofe> davanti
<Marcofe> vai
<Holden> Marcofe, echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf
<Holden> Marcofe, adesso killall pulseaudio e vedrao che non parte più solo
<Scall> Marcofe: il problema di Marcofe non è che pulseaudio si riavvia da solo, è che a volte all'improvviso non gli funziona più l'audio
<Marcofe> Holden yes
<Scall> ops, volevo scrivere a Holden...
<Marcofe> Scall si intuiva ;D
<Scall> Marcofe: no forse lui ha frainteso (credo)
<Holden> Marcofe, ok, pensavo volessi arrestare pulseaudio. comunque ti ho detto come fare :)
<Marcofe> Holden si grazie cmq
<Marcofe> so una cosa in più
<Scall> Marcofe: comunque è normale che se fai "killlall pulseaudio", se non riscrivi velocemente pulseaudio riparte da solo, per il motivo spiegato da Holden ;-) non è questo il problema
<Marcofe> che potrebbe essermi utile
<Marcofe> :)
<Marcofe> cosa diavolo può essere..
<Marcofe> uhmm
<Holden> Marcofe, per l'audio ferma pulse e controlla che alsa funzioni
<Marcofe> sto pulseadio..
<Marcofe> alsa funziona
<Holden> Marcofe, ok, dimmi di nuovo cosa non va allora
<Marcofe> in pratica
<Marcofe> dal nulla
<Marcofe> nn si sente più nulla
<Marcofe> audio inesistente
<Marcofe> riavviando
<Marcofe> tutto si ripristina
<Holden> Marcofe, ok, tieni aperto un "visualizz. file di registro" e guarda se spunta qualche msg strano mentre ti capita
<Holden> Marcofe, comunque puoi sempre scaricare e ricaricare il modulo dell'audio, non c'è bisogno che riavvii
<Marcofe> il buon vecchio dmesg..
<Marcofe> utilissimo..
<Marcofe> Dec 15 18:57:26 jasonfe-laptop pulseaudio[14327]: ratelimit.c: 45 events suppressed
<Marcofe> Dec 15 18:59:38 jasonfe-laptop pulseaudio[14327]: ratelimit.c: 15 events suppressed
<FloodBotIt1> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Holden> più che altro guarda syslog
<Marcofe> avviando una song con rhythmBox...
<Holden> quello non è un messaggio di errore, l'ho anche io qui
<Marcofe> 6463.881179] NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!
<Marcofe> avviando amarok
<Marcofe> sto mex ho
<Holden> nvrm? non so cosa sia, ma non mi pare collegato all'audio
<Marcofe> no no
<Scall> Marcofe: mi è venuta un'idea... puoi provare a disinstallare completamente (sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio) pulseaudio e reinstallarlo (sudo apt-get install pulseaudio). Magari non cambierà niente, però provare non costa nulla, no?
<Marcofe> nulla di nulla
<Marcofe> uf..
<Scall> hai provato a reinstallarlo?
<Marcofe> vedo di trovae qualcosa
<Marcofe> yes..
<Marcofe> niente..
<Scall> ti consiglio di scrivere anche nel forum, oltre che chiedere aiuto qui, avrai senz'altro più possibilità di risposte ;-)
<Marcofe> grazie tante Scall
<Scall> Marcofe: oppure ti consiglio di riscrivere la domanda quando l'utente "glpiana" è connesso, lui è abbastanza esperto, probabilmente può aiutarti a risolvere il problema.
<Marcofe> anche tu Holden
<Scall> di niente, figurati :-) spero che riuscirai a risolvere
<ilFanta> DAMN3dg1rl, ubuntu 10.10 l'avete provato?
<god-maverick> ciao! qualcuno può spiegarmi come fare questo passaggio di questo tutorial? "Ora bisogna aprire la porta 27960 sul vostro router, abilitando sia il traffico TCP che UDP. Ricordo inoltre di aprire questa porta anche su un eventuale firewall installato sul vostro pc"
<god-maverick> http://computerhacking.altervista.org/2010/11/11/howto-creare-un-server-casalingo-per-urban-terror/#more-3907
<charly890> ciao.. c'è qualche italiano??
<K99Brain> charly890, dato che questo è il canale italiano di supporto a ubuntu, si
<Deltaforce> ciaooo a tutti
<charly890> scusate xD
<charly890> volevo sapere se c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<charly890> ho una domandina da ignorante da fare
<Deltaforce> conoscete per caso un master password per internet
<K99Brain> !chiedi | charly890
<ubot-it> charly890: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, un che? quancoosa tipo seahorse?
<Deltaforce> K99brain: non so cosa sia seahorse ma mi serve qualcosa che mi permetta di non ricordarmi tutte le pass. ne inserisco solo una e poi lui le inserisce all'occorrenza nelle varie pagine in cui sia necessario
<charly890> ok, grazie mille :) ..allora: ho comprato da poco un netbook con windows 7 starter e mi fa abb schifo.. volevo installare ubuntu (versione netbook) che mi sembra mooolto migliore.. la domanda è: è possibile installare ubuntu e, nel caso mi trovassi male, riinstallare wndows??? se faccio il disco di ripristino tiene su anche il sistema operativo(windows)?? (ho un acer aspire) ..grazie per l'attenzione :)
<Remmants> Salve a tutti! Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Vorrei istallare gli effetti aggiuntivi di compiz. (Per intenderci quelli che mi permettono di far apparire le finestre staccate e lontane dal desktop durante la rotazione del cubo). Qualcuno ne è capace?
<K99Brain> charly890, che netbok è
<K99Brain> ?
<Deltaforce> charly890: scusa ma quando hai preso il pc ti hanno dato i cd di ripristino
<charly890> acer aspire one D260-2Dkk
<charly890> no, ma posso farlo a quanto mi hanno detto (con una chiavetta)
<Deltaforce> quanti gb è il tuo hd
<charly890> 250
<Scall> charly890: durante la procedura d'installazione di Ubuntu scegli "Installa accanto agli altri sistemi operativi", dopo di chè l'unica cosa che devi fare è scegliere quanto spazio riservare ad Ubuntu
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, dai una occhiata qui: GestionePassword
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, dai una occhiata qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<Deltaforce> k99Brain : grazie
<K99Brain> charly890, su quel netbook direi che puoi mettere tranquillamente anche ubuntu normale
<Scall> poi ovviamente ad ogni avvio ti apparirà una schermata dove potrai scegliere se avviare windows 7 o Ubuntu
<Deltaforce> charly890: oppure potresti creare una partizione di circa 100gb come ho fatto io per il mio notebook e su quella istalli ubuntu
<charly890> ma così facendo perdo molta memoria??
<K99Brain> charly890, in che senso "perdi" ?
<Deltaforce> se intendi capacità di immagazzinare dati perdi lo spazio di cui necessita ubuntu per girare a pieno
<charly890> nel senso: se installo ubuntu e tengo windows mi porta via memoria queso procedimento?
<K99Brain> charly890, ma di HD o di ram? non ha molto senso come domanda
<Deltaforce> credo che parli di hd
<charly890> in generale calano le prestazioni?
<K99Brain> charly890, la ram la prende tutta di volta in volta il sistema che avvii
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, eh, non ne sono sicuro
<Deltaforce> k99brain: di cosa non sei sicuro?
<K99Brain> charly890, se fai un dual boot, all'avvio del pc scegli cosa avviare, non hai entrambi i sistemi attivi allo stesso tempo
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, che parli dell'HD...
<K99Brain> charly890, ne scegli uno e quello si avvia
<charly890> sisi quello l'avevo capito xD ok, grazie mille :)
<Scall> praticamente ti stanno dicendo che non calano le prestazioni ;-)
<Deltaforce> si parlava di prestazione nn si è spigata bene
<K99Brain> charly890, e quindi le prestazioni sono sempre le stesse
<charly890> e per "disinstallare" un sistema operativo se non mi trovo come faccio?? :)
<K99Brain> charly890, un SO non si disinstalla, si cancella
<K99Brain> charly890, l'unica accortezza è il boot loadeer
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<charly890> e come si cancella??
<attempt> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Deltaforce> K99Brain: io ho fatto il dual boot sul mio notebook  da un paio di giorni e mi sto trovando alla grande
<K99Brain> charly890, allora, la questione è questa: quando pigi il pulsante di accensione del PC il bios della scheda madre va in cerda di un settore specifico del disco rigido dove c'è il "boot loader"
<K99Brain> charly890, grub è un boot loader
<K99Brain> charly890, win ne una un'altro
<Deltaforce> ho riservato 100gb a ubuntu  150 a win e 420 sono per la archiviazione
<K99Brain> charly890, se semplicemente cancelli le partizioni di ubuntu, in pc non parte
<K99Brain> charly890, perchè devi ripristinare tale boot loader
<K99Brain> charly890, e le istruzioni sono nel link che ti ha passato attempt
<K99Brain> e qui:
<K99Brain> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Scall> charly890: comunque Ubuntu puoi anche semplicemente provarlo, non so se già lo sai questo. Quando fai partire il live cd puoi scegliere se installare o provare senza apportare modifiche al computer. Il live cd lo puoi provare solo in inglese, per questo ti consiglio di scaricare il live dvd in cui c'è anche in pacchetto lingua italiano, questo il link per scaricarlo: http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/mave
<Scall> rick/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent (versione 32 bit)
<K99Brain> Scall, c'è la vode sul bot
<K99Brain> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<K99Brain> voce*
<K99Brain> :)
<Deltaforce> K99Brain: comunque io ti consiglio di abbandonare win e di passare a ubuntu io con al versione 10.10 mi trovo benissimo
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, io???
<K99Brain> LOL
<charly890> ok, grazie mille a tutti :) ..un ultimo consiglio.. prima mi avete detto che devo sciegliere quanto dedicare a ubuntu (hd), voi che dite?
<Deltaforce> k99rain: cosa scusa  non ti seguo!
<K99Brain> charly890, beh, dipende che uso ne farai... ma visto che di spazio ne hai parecchio, dagli minimo una 30ina di giga
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, hai consigliato A ME di passare a ubuntu :D lo uso da anni ormai :D
<charly890> capito :) in caso una volta fatto tutto mi accorgessi che voglio fornigli + hd posso provvedere?
<Deltaforce> K99Brain: scusa si lo dovevo consigliare  a charly890
<K99Brain> lool
<K99Brain> lo so :)
<K99Brain> charly890, si, usando un live cd o una chiavetta usb
<Deltaforce> K99Brain: l'unica cosa che un po mi spaventa è che non so usare il terminale
<attempt> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<attempt> !bash
<ubot-it> bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<Deltaforce> !terminale
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, ci vuole un po di tempo, ma poi diventa sempre piu facile
<attempt> ridai i comandi quando hai gia' i link in canale?
<Deltaforce> comunque spero di imparare presto
<Remmants> Salve ragazzi, qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente spiegarmi come potrei istallare gli effetti aggiuntivi di compiz? (quelli nei quali è compreso l'effetto che da profondità alle finestre dal desktop durante la rotazioe del cubo)
<attempt> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<K99Brain> Remmants, compiz è già installato... devi solo configurare
<charly890> scusate ma c'è ancora una cosa che nn capisco :'( ..in parole un pò + semplici come cancello un so? :(
<K99Brain> !ccsm | Remmants
<ubot-it> Remmants: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<K99Brain> charly890, eh, cancelli la partizione dove risiede
<K99Brain> !partizioni | charly890
<ubot-it> charly890: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<charly890> non so cosa sia
<attempt> sempre da cd live o con gparted live.
<attempt> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Scall> Remmants: se vuoi aver effetti grafici aggiuntivi di compiz puoi scaricare il pacchetto compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Deltaforce>  K99Brain: mi sai dire quale è la differenza tra Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu.....
<attempt> charly890 googla hard disk e poi partizioni e leggi il wikipedia.
<Remmants> Scall: Grazie :D
<attempt> cambia il de - desktop environment - l'interfaccia utente
<attempt> environement*
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, ubuntu usa gnome, kubuntu usa kde e xubuntu usa xfce
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, ovvero cambiano i DE
<Scall> charly890: guarda è semplicissimo, è più facile farlo che spiegarlo cancellare il sistema operativo. Basta che, nel caso non volessi più Ubuntu, fai partire il live cd/dvd in modalità prova, vai in Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Gestore dischi, scegli l'hard disk in cui risiede Ubuntu, ed elimini le sue partizioni cliccando il bottone "Elimina la partizione"
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, in pratica la grafica è diversa
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> Deltaforce ↑
<DAMN3dg1rl> Deltaforce, kde is the best
<Deltaforce> si ti credo
<DAMN3dg1rl> Deltaforce, scarica kubuntu allora
<DAMN3dg1rl> a 64 bit, se la cpu lo è
<Deltaforce> DAMN3dg1rl: tu cosa usi
<attempt> prima provalo.
<Deltaforce> attempt: parli con me con provalo prima
<attempt> si
<AvezzanoLUG> Ciao
<AvezzanoLUG> una info
<Deltaforce> io x adesso uso ubuntu 10.10  poi con calma proverò gli altri e valuterò con calma
<Boh> Buonasera a tutti, ho ubuntu 9.10. Ho tentato l' installazione di driver proprietari Nvidia, ma appena riavvio il pc si blocca e devo editare Xorg in modalità live, per far caricare i driver nv o vesa. Qualcuno mi può aiutare per installare i proprietari? Grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> Deltaforce, kde, ma non su *buntu
<DAMN3dg1rl> Deltaforce, per stare sul sicuro con ubuntu usa lucid... maverik da dei problemi
<DAMN3dg1rl> se usi kde usa pure maverik
<attempt> sistema amministrazione driver hardware. avvii il programmino, lui cerca i driver e ti propone quelli adatti alla tua scheda se ci sono . se ci sono li attivi. li scarica e li installa. Boh
<Deltaforce> ok lo farò
<gaetano> Buonasera a tutti
<gaetano> ho da poco istallato ubuntu sul mio pc
<gaetano> quindi sono un novellino di linux
<gaetano> avrei bisogno di aiuto per l'utilizzo del terminale
<Boh> attempt: ciao attempt, avevo provato quella soluzione, ma scegliendo i driver 185 mi faceva lo stesso effetto, ovvero al riavvio, schermata nera con qualche scritta lampeggiante. Ho consumato i forum nella ricerca di una soluzione e ho dato un comando (non ricordo esattamente quale) ma citava --purge Nvidia*, per ripulire eventiuali conflitti di driver. Ora quindi, non trovo nulla nel percorso da te suggerito, non mi mostra la lista di
<gaetano> qualcuno gentilmente puo' aiutarmi
<attempt> !jokey
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jokey'
<Deltaforce> IO VADO A CENA CIAOOOOOOO
<DAMN3dg1rl> !terminale | gaetano
<ubot-it> gaetano: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<DAMN3dg1rl> !bash | gaetano
<ubot-it> gaetano: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<gaetano> dopo il comando sudo per l'istallazione di avast
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, a cosa t serve avast ??
<gaetano> non riesco adigitare la passwd
<OverMe> lol avast?
<charly890> io vado, grazie a tutti oer la gentilezza!!!!!! :)
<attempt> Boh sudo apt-get install jockey-common in terminale e copia in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DAMN3dg1rl> hahahaha
<gaetano> la tastiera non scrive sul terminale
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, nel senso non vedi i caratteri ?
<attempt> Boh sudo apt-get install nvidia-common anche e metti su paste
<gaetano> non riesco a scrivere la password
<gaetano> non la vedo
<Boh> eseguo :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, non la devi vedere.... scrivila e dai invio, non farti grossi problemi
<DAMN3dg1rl> se te la facesse vedere e uno è a fianco a te, te la ruberebbe, non trovi ?
<attempt> e' normale. per sicurezza
<gaetano> ad ogni invio mi da. [sudo] password for gaetano:
<gaetano> sorry try again
<attempt> scrivi la pass e dai invio. non la vedi ma la hai scritta.
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, sbaglierai la password
<DAMN3dg1rl> considera che è case sensitive
<gaetano> ok funziona
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, cmnq
<DAMN3dg1rl> cosa ti serve avast ?
<Boh> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544156/
<gaetano> ho letto su alcuni forum
<gaetano> che è meglio averlo istallato
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, avast è un antivirus
<gaetano> anche se linux è abbastanza sicuro
<DAMN3dg1rl> i sistemi gnu non possono essere soggetti a virus
<attempt> Boh dai s e scaricali
<attempt> intallali.
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, non è "abbastanza" sicuro, è inattaccabile da infezioni viriali
<gaetano> leggendo alcuni forum consigliano l'istallazione di antivirus per linux
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, non esistono antivirus per gnu linux....
<Boh> attempt: ti segnalo (magari serve)che ho tentato l' installazione degli ultimi driver disponibili per la mia scheda video, scaricati manualmente dal sito dell' Nvidia, la versione.. 260.19.21.run
<DAMN3dg1rl> sono antivirus per windows che girano su gnu linux
<gaetano> quindi mi consigliate di lasciare perdere
<Boh> attempt: ma ovviamente ho fallito (sennò non sarei qui :P )
<attempt> Boh si ma poi avevi tolto tutto con remove --purge o no?
<DAMN3dg1rl> utile nel caso di un server che comunica con macchine windows, per preservare quelle macchine da infezioni
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, non solo lo consiglio, ma ti direi di dimenticarti di questo ;D
<Boh> attempt: il purge l' ho fatto prima di tentare l' installazione dei driver, è consigliabile farlo ancora?
<gaetano> io non ho ancora istallato l'antivirus
<gaetano> lascio perdere?
<attempt> no. poi riprovi in da driver hardware. se non consiglia niente, riavvii e riprovi dopo il riavvio. intanto in terminale dai lspci | grep VGA
<attempt> e metti su paste
<attempt> non usare mai piu' i .run
<Boh> attempt: per quella domanda S/N quindi, cosa do per ora? Sì? (poi ti mando il paste)
<DAMN3dg1rl> gaetano, s'
<gaetano> si
<attempt> s e invio
<DAMN3dg1rl> non ti servirebbe mai
<gaetano> ok
<gaetano> grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> de nada
<gaetano> ciao a tutti- chiudo
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola
<AvezzanoLug> caio
<Boh> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544160/
<Boh> attempt: ripetendo il percorso che mi hai indicato prima, ora sì, mi mostra il driver 185 e 173. Raccomandato mi da il 185, ma nel tentativo di qualche giorno fa, mi ha impallato il pc con la schermata nera al riavvio, con scritte bianche lampeggianti
<attempt> momento
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<attempt> ti si apre il file
<Boh> attempt:  sì
<attempt> alla riga dove vedi scritto quiet splash metti davanti un no, diventa     no quiet splash fra virgolette che ci sono gia'.
<attempt> sotto fra le virgolette metti la parola       nomodeset
<Boh> attempt:  fatto (p.s nella riga seguente , avevo inserito GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off")
<Boh> uhm
<attempt> quando riavvierai vedrai caricare tutto il so anziche' l'animazione con i pallini. se si blocca vedi a che punto e che errore ti da'.
<Boh> ok provo ma ti volevo chiedere: se sostituisco acpi=off con nomodeset, temo non mi si avvii
<attempt> aggiungi pure una riga  con scritto GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"  subito sotto alle altre allora.
<attempt> poi salvi ed esci. scrivi esatto non sbagliare o non parti piu' davvero.
<Boh> ah ok! :D (perdonami ma son nabbo :/)
<attempt> aspetta
<Boh> dimmi pure
<attempt> lascia tutto come e' adesso, apri un terminale
<Boh> sì
<attempt> un altro
<Boh> sìsì
<attempt> sudo cp -r /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.back
<attempt> poi aggiungi la linea e infine salvi il file modificato. il comando nell'altro terminale ti ha fatto copia del grub come sta' adesso.
<Boh> perdonami, ma non capisco cosa intendi per "aggiungi la linea"
<attempt> allora vedi il file di grub?
<Boh> sì nel terminale precedente
<Boh> intendi la linea con il nomodeset?
<attempt> sotto alla riga dove hai GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off")     ci metti una nuova linea con scritto   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<Boh> ah ok
<Boh> fatto allora
<attempt> quindi salvi ed esci.
<Boh> scusami, avevo capito male
<Boh> ok
<attempt> allora ora dai cat /etc/default/grub.back   dimmi se lo apre.
<Boh> sì, apre il file con aggiunta la linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<attempt> la togli dal back
<Boh> uhm.. ?
<attempt> togli anche il no aggiunto davanti a           quiet splash
<attempt> la togli
<Boh> ok
<attempt> deve essere uguale al file di origine e non al modificato.
<attempt> quando hai finito salvi e chiudi.
<Boh> come riapro il grub editor? dall' ultima finestra mi mostra il contenuto ma non me lo fa modificare
<attempt> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub.back
<attempt> quando hai fatto le modifiche me lo metti nel paste
<Boh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544162/
<attempt> salva esci. chiudi il terminale.
<Boh> qui da terminale, come salvo?
<Boh> nono scusa
<Boh> ok fatto salvato ed uscito dall' editor
<attempt> riavvia e torna qui.
<Boh> ok a tra poco, grazie infinite per la pazienza e disponibilità, faccio prima possibile
<Boh> ciauz
<Boh> attempt: rieccomi
<attempt> driver hardware attiva il consigliato.
<attempt> quando ha finito dai in terminale cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e lo metti in paste.
<Boh> con quel comando mi dice permesso negato, ho quindi messo davanti il "sudo", ma mi dice command not found
<Boh> (i driver sono stati attivati, scaricati ed installati "pare" consuccesso, chiede come da procedura, il riavvio del sistema)
<attempt> apri nautilus
<attempt> una cartella qualsiasi.
<Boh> no scusa, sono io che dormo .__.
<attempt> a sinistra hai i percorsi.
<Boh> ho copiato male il tuo comando, colpa mia
<attempt> metti la risposta al comando in paste.
<Boh_> attempt  mi si è chiuso improvvisamente firefox. Ti restituisco il paste che mi avevi chiesto http://paste.ubuntu.com/544170/
<attempt> Boh_ riavvia e speriamo bene.
<Boh_> passo all' altro winzozz pc intanto, si sa mai :( (speriamo bene, a tra poco) attempt e grazie ancora
<Boh> attempt: evvivaa! non va più niente xD
<attempt> cioe?
<attempt> riparti vesa e provi con i 173 che pare sarebbero i suoi.
<attempt> in alternativa puoi provare con i current che equivalgono al .run
<attempt> almeno lo dice dove si blocca. da' un errore leggibile all'avvio?
<Boh> ok ora ci provo xD
<attempt> li disattivi e attivi da hardware drivers. i current invece li installi dal gestore pacchetti synaptic.
<attempt> Boh un attimo
<Boh> attempt: quindi ora riavvio in modalità live
<Boh> attempt: ok
<attempt> hai fatto qualcosa?
<Boh> attempt:  per ora no
<attempt> Boh vedi se con alt canc f2 ti fa' entrare in una shell di comando.
<attempt> scusa
<attempt> ctrl alt f2
<Boh> attempt:  nono, non funziona, rimane sempre lo schermo nero con scritta lampeggiante
<Scall> come mai nell'indicatore Appmenu (quello che si installa con il pacchetto indicator-applet-appmenu) la barra dei menù di Firefox non compare, mentre tutte le altre sì?
<attempt> ok da live allora. entri, monti il disco, e mi dici il percorso.
<attempt> proviamo a rinominare xorg.conf prima e riavviare. lo ricrea giusto se non va'.
<Boh> attempt: ok ora metto il disco e riavvio spè
<Boh> ok attempt , sono pronto, ho appena dato il comando sudo nautilus per apportare le modifiche
<attempt> vai in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  e lo cancelli
<attempt> cioe' lo elimini
<Boh> non lo trovo !?
<attempt> mh aspetta.
<attempt> monta il disco.
<Boh> e.. come si fa?
<attempt> l'hard disk lo vedi fra le risorse a destra in nautilus basta che ci clicchi sopra come per aprirlo
<attempt> a sinistra in nautilus scusa
<Boh> ok ho trovato Xorg ora
<attempt> hai anche un failsafe giusto?
<attempt> xorg.conf.failsafe
<Boh> xorg.conf.failsafe
<Boh> esatto
<attempt> elimina xorg.conf
<Boh> spostato in cestino
<Boh> ok
<attempt> apri xorg.conf.failsate e lo risalvi   salva come   e metti il nome xorg.conf
<attempt> cosi' riparti coi vesa.
<Boh> è un file  vuoto, è normale?
<attempt> asp
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Boh> uhm
<attempt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544181/     vai qui e metti con copia incolla nel file e poi salvi
<attempt> Boh dimmi anche il percorso di nautilus sove sei ora, completo.
<Boh> attempt: http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/544183
<Boh> attempt: intanto ho aperto il tuo paste, copiato il testo ed incollato nel xorg.conf.failsafe
<attempt> non me lo apre il tuo paste. rimetti il collegamento.
<terra1> sera a tutti,non riesco a far funzionare la chiavetta vodafone su ubuntu10.4
<attempt> Boh ok salvi e chiudi. riavvia.
<Boh> salvo con il nome xorg.conf esatto?
<attempt> si
<Boh> attempt ecco il percorso che mi avevi chiesto del nautilus http://paste.ubuntu.com/544186/
<attempt> ok
<attempt> riavvia
<Boh> (avevo aggiunto un www di troppo nel ricopiare da un pc all' altro)
<Boh> attempt: nella cartella  X11 ho anche 2 file xorg.conf.backup e xorg.conf-backup-101126121919, li posso cancellare?
<Boh> attempt: credo siano stati creati da malriusciti miei tentativi precedenti di apportare modifiche
<Boh> attempt:  ok ci sono ho ariavviato e vedo tutto gigantesco
<attempt> ok sono i vesa
<attempt> apri il terminale
<attempt> nvidia-xconfig in terminale
<attempt> poi cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e metti in paste
<Boh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544188
<attempt> controlla che i driver invidia siano attivati da driver hardware. se non lo sono li attivi.
<attempt> i173 magari
<Boh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544189 questo l' altro output, ora controllo ed attivo i driver 173
<attempt> se sono attivi gli nvidia non toccare niente.
<Boh> sui 185 mi dice che è in uso una versione differente di questo driver, per i 173 invece, mi dice "Questo driver non è attivato"
<Boh> lo attivo?
<Boh> serve qualche purge?
<attempt> mi sa che quel run ha fatto dei danni.
<attempt> ok non toccare niente.
<Boh> ok, attendo tue dritte
<attempt> in terminale
<attempt> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<attempt> poi cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf in paste
<Boh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544191
<attempt> ora qundo riavvii usera' gli nvidia. se ancora da' problemi parti vesa e provi a cambiare con i 173 . se insiste richiedi in canale piu' tardi.
<Boh> ma quindi ora quali sono attivati?
<Boh> i vesa giusto?
<ivan_> come posso configurare amule adunanza?
<ivan_> qualcuno sa configurare amule adunanza
<terra1> non riesco a far funzionare la chiavetta vodafone su ubuntu 10.4
<roxdragon> genteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<roxdragon> !info udk
<ubot-it> Package udk does not exist in lucid
<ebente_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con acpi=off, se lo rimuovo dal grub ubuntu non va, come posso fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> hola:D
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-16
<BetaBrain> buon felice natale a tutti
<opa> Buon giorno
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<Steeler> ciao; come faccio ad accedere ad ubuntu senza scrivere la password?
<glpiana> Steeler, vai su sistema amministrazione finestra di login e imposti l'accesso automatico per il tuo utente
<glpiana> Steeler, schermata di accesso se non è finestra di login
<Steeler> gipiana, ho impostato "accesso automatico con il nome utente"
<glpiana> Steeler, e?
<Steeler> gipiana, sto riavviando, ora vedo
<Steeler> glpiana, sto settando ubuntu su un notebook vecchio, quindi sto facendo delle modifiche perchè li monitor ha problemi :P
<Steeler> glpiana, ok, parte senza pass
<glpiana> bene
<Steeler> glpiana, c'è un gestore di schermi multipli più pontente di grandr?
<glpiana> Steeler, non saprei. io uso al amssimo due schermi e per farli andare sfrutto i tasti funzione del portatile o le impostazioni del monitor di gnome
<Odo> Steeler, hai un nvidia?
<Steeler> odo, è un notebook vecchio, 1,75 GHZ 500MB di RAM :P
<Odo> Steeler, ok niente dissi ;)
<Steeler> ora provo a creare un lanciatore che fa arrestare il computer con un tasto
<Steeler> solo che gli dovrei dare prima un sudo
<Steeler> c'è modo?
<glpiana> Steeler, gli scrivi davanti gksu al posto di sudo e ti chiederà la password
<glpiana> Steeler, altrimenti devi mettere mano a sudoers, impostarlo in modo che il tuo utente possa dare halt
<Steeler> glpiana, si ma io volevo fare diciamo un shutdown, e rinominarlo in sh.
<glpiana> Steeler, eh,  devi mettere mano a sudoers, impostarlo in modo che il tuo utente possa dare halt
<Steeler> glpiana, c'è qualche guida di sudoers ?
<glpiana> Steeler, ce ne saranno millemila di guide per sudoers. aspetta che cerco qualcosa, pigro :D
<Steeler> glpiana, grazie ^_^
<Deltaforce> ciaooo a tutti conoscete questo CodeWeavers CrossOver
<Odo> Deltaforce, cosa pensi di farci girare?
<Deltaforce> Odo: bravo Photoshop cs4
<glpiana> Steeler, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo?highlight=%28sudo%29
<Odo> Deltaforce, guarda e' solo un wine commerciale, puoi farlo tranquillamente con wine
<Deltaforce> wine nn lo so usare
<Deltaforce> mi daresti qualche dritta
<Deltaforce> per piacere
<Odo> Deltaforce, si ma ora non so il cs4, ma trovi guide per poterlo fare
<Odo> Deltaforce, io ricordo che ho sempre preferito far girare qualche versione piu' vecchia, ma almeno ero certo che c'era fluidita'
<Odo> Deltaforce, poi alla fine la cosa migliore per far girare ps e' usare un mac :)
<Deltaforce> odo: allora che faccio istallo il cs3 su windows e poi lo faccio partire con wine come funziona
<glpiana> Deltaforce, consulta il database del sito winehq.org
<Odo> Deltaforce, io guarderei prima sul database di wine per capire cosa ne pensano
<Deltaforce> ok grazie adesso controllo  grazie ancor
<mirko_> salve
<Steeler> glpiana, user  host = shutdown -h  ???
<mirko_> QUALCUNO USA IL COMPIZCONFIG?
<Deltaforce> mirko: cosa devi fare
<mirko_> ho le foto che volevo
<mirko_> ma le icone sono sparite
<Deltaforce> spiegati emglio
<mirko_> ho 4 foto per la muraglia
<mirko_> 4 schermi
<mirko_> ma le icone non ci sono
<mirko_> ritornano se rimetto show desktop
<mirko_> però non vedo più le foto
<Deltaforce> hai controllato se quando hai messo le foto ti dava qualche conflitto
<mirko_> nessun clnflitto
<mirko_> conflitto
<Deltaforce> azz
<Deltaforce> aspetta un attimo
<Deltaforce> come hai messo le foto su i 4 schermi dimmiil procedimento
<glpiana> Steeler, credo qualcosa tipo:         utente    ALL = NOPASSWD: /sbin/halt
<mirko_> ho messo nella sezione sfondo le 4 foto
<mirko_> poi con gconf-editor
<glpiana> !enter | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mirko_> ho disabilitato show desktop
<mirko_> ok
<Deltaforce> dovrebbe esere giusto
<mirko_> però le icone non me le fa più vedere
<mirko_> le vedo se tolgo le foto
<Deltaforce> strano sta cosa
<Deltaforce> io uso il cubo
<Deltaforce> e nn mi da sti problemi
<glpiana> !enter | Deltaforce
<ubot-it> Deltaforce: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Deltaforce> glpiana: ok
<mirko_> forse ho impostato qualcosa di sbagliato
<Deltaforce> mirko:prova ad usare il cubo tanto il risultato non cambia hai sempre 4 schermi
<mirko_> ok ti chiamo in pvt
<Deltaforce> ok
<fede> ciao a tutti
<fede> avrei bisogno di un aiutino, qualcuno e disponibile ?
<glpiana> !aiuto | fede
<ubot-it> fede: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fede> ok,  sto installando ubuntu 10.10 (sono nuovo) fa per partire l'installazione ma si ferma con varie stringhe tipo dos di cui l'ultima e' [2.747447] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<fede> sapete dirmi come procedere ?
<Odo> fede, e' un portatile o un fisso?
<fede> un fisso, MB ASROCK G41C-S, DDR3 2GB, HD MAXTOR, MAST LG, CELERON 3300 tutto integrato
<Odo> fede, ascolta hai qualche periferica prticolare attaccata in usb? che mouse stai usando?
<fede> ho una tastiera USB nilox
<fede> nessun altro usb attaccato
<Odo> fede, ok e il mouse? cos'e'?
<Odo> fede, ok scusa non avevo letto l'altro rigo
<Odo> ascolta hai un altra tastiera?
<fede> logitech ps2 il mouse. si ho un altra tastiera, provo ?
<Odo> si io farei questa prova
<fede> ho messo una ps/2 come tastiera, ora si blocca a: [135.29.2502] syscall_call+0x7/0xb
<Odo> fede, hai un altra release di ubuntu? un altro cd?
<fede> una diversa dalla 10.10 ? non la ho vista sil sito se gentilmente mi dai un indirizzo la scarico volentieri
<Odo> fede, si fai anche questa prova, pero' lascia la tastiera ps2, poi ascolta hai anche un altro pc, per provare il disco se va?
<davide2> slave a tutti
<davide2> salve
<davide2> posso chiedere assistenza di ubuntu a qualcuno?
<Odo> fede, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<fede> ok ora provo e vi aggiorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<bizio0105> Buongiorno a tutti. Problema: ho installato Tor + Polipo + Torbutton su Ubuntu 10.04 - Al test il messaggio è questo: "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?" - Al tentativo di connessione con tor attivato il messaggio è questo: "Firefox è configurato per utilizzare un server proxy che sta rifiutando le connessioni". Sto usando le impostazioni proxy consiglate.
<dust1> ciao a tutti vorrei aumentare la risoluzione del monitor con ubuntu ma non ci riesco perchè da sistema\preferenze\monitor mi da come massima risoluzione 1360x768
<bizio0105> dust1, che scheda video monti?
<dust1> è un ati readon 128 mb, non ricordo bene le info sulla scheda video...
<bizio0105> ...spetta
<dust1> ok
<bizio0105> vai sul terminale e digita sudo lshw -html > Profilo-Hardware.html
<bizio0105> !paste|dust1
<ubot-it> dust1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bizio0105> poi incollalo con istruzioni qui sopra
<dust1> mi da solo questo "PCI (sysfs)"
<bizio0105> sì, perché ti dovrebbe generare un file html, dovrebbe essere nella cartella home
<dust1> ah ok perfetto aspetta che lo metto su paste bin
<dust1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544370/
<bizio0105> risulta che hai una ati Radeon 9200 SE. confermi?
<dust1> dovrebbe essere ati radeon 9200 se 128mb
<dust1> si
<bizio0105> vai su sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware
<glpiana> bizio0105, per la ati 9200? non ne trova di driver proprietari a meno che abbia una versione precedente a 10.10
<glpiana> scusa, a 9.10
<bizio0105> gli fglrx non funziano? io ho una ati su 10.04
<glpiana> bizio0105, che ati?
<dust1> sono su driver aggiuntivi
<dust1> mi da "nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema
<glpiana> dust1, controlla se hai un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dust1> no non c'è il file xorg.conf
<glpiana> dust1, che risoluzione vorresti usare?
<dust1> di poco maggiore di 1300x768
<glpiana> <dust1> ciao a tutti vorrei aumentare la risoluzione del monitor con ubuntu ma non ci riesco perchè da sistema\preferenze\monitor mi da come massima risoluzione 1360x768 <--- hai detto che arrivi a questa
<dust1> se è possibile prima mi andava bene 1200x1024
<glpiana> dust1, da quanti pollici è lo schemro?
<glpiana> *schermo
<dust1> 22 pollici
<glpiana> dust1, quidni che risoluzione vorresti avere? 1600x1200?
<carmela87> ciao a tutti
<dust1> su windows con questo schermo utilizzo la risoluzione 1200x1024 quindi vorrei questa risoluzione ma su preferenze monitor non c'è
<carmela87> sn ancora io
<carmela87> purtroppo ho provato a reinstallare ubu
<carmela87> ma mi si blocca agli aggiornamenti
<carmela87> ma cm è possibile?
<filo1234> carmela87: con quale errore?
<carmela87> in pratica il gestore pacchetti non funziona più
<glpiana> dust1, ah ok, apri un terminale e scrivi: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | dust1
<ubot-it> dust1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carmela87> con qualunque comando
<filo1234> carmela87: apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update  e metti tutto su PaoloRotolo
<filo1234> !pastebin
<glpiana> lol
<filo1234> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> povero PaoloRotolo
<carmela87> già fatto mille volte
<carmela87> va bhè riprovo
<dust1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544373/
<carmela87> e posto
<filo1234> scusa PaoloRotolo è il tab :|
<carmela87> mi dice che un altro processo potrebbe ternarlo occupato
<carmela87> perchè ho provato prima
<filo1234> carmela87: chiudi synaptic
<glpiana> dust1, possiamo provare a dargli la stringa di Mode per fargli caricare come risoluzione 1280x1024
<carmela87> è chiuso
<carmela87> o almeno credo...
<glpiana> dust1, non è detto che gli piaccia però
<dust1> ok perfetto proviamoci vediamo se va
<filo1234> carmela87: sudo killall synaptic
<carmela87> ok
<carmela87> synaptic: nessun processo trovato
<glpiana> dust1, anzitutto creiamo il file: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<filo1234> poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update carmela87
<carmela87> dice che non trova nulla
<dust1> glpiana ok adesso è nella cartella X11
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544374/ vedi
<filo1234> carmela87: ps aux su pastebin
<carmela87> cm?
<filo1234> ps aux
<carmela87> ok
<dust1> dopo che devo fare?
<glpiana> dust1, un secondo e ti dico cosa mettere dentro. tu intanto apri il file: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544375/
<carmela87> è assurdo non riesco a risolvere...
<filo1234> carmela87: sudo kill -9 7707
<carmela87> non è comparso nulla
<carmela87> l'ha eseguito?
<filo1234> ok sudo apt-get update
<filo1234> si
<glpiana> dust1, incollaci dentro quello che trovi qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544377/
<glpiana> dust1, poi slavi il file, ma aspetta che ti dico cosa fare se non dovesse partire la grafica all'avvio
<carmela87> mi dice sempre di fare il solito comando: E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<carmela87> e si blocca non va avanti
<dust1> ho salvato in file
<glpiana> dust1, sai passare in console?
<glpiana> dust1, ctrl+alt+f1?
<glpiana> o sai andare in recovery mode?
<carmela87> si blocca Generating grub.cfg ...
<filo1234> carmela87: cosa vuol dire si blocca? da errore o semplicemente è fermo a quella riga?
<carmela87> si è fermo
<filo1234> lascialo stare allora
<filo1234> che magari ci mette un po'
<carmela87> chiudo il terminale?
<filo1234> nooooooooo
<carmela87> ma è troppo tempo
<carmela87> lo lascio ore
<carmela87> e non avanza
<dust1> ok in recovery mode ci so andare
<dust1> se non parte la grafica devo dare qualche comando?
<carmela87> è fermo....
<glpiana> dust1, allora se non dovesse ripartire l'interfaccia, da console, recovery o altro, come rpeferisci, scrivi: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_no
<glpiana> dust1, se non sei in recovery, metti sudo davanti al comando
<glpiana> dust1, all'avvio successivo tornerai alla situazione attuale
<glpiana> dust1, prova a fare una chiusura di sessione o un riavvio e vedi come si comprota
<glpiana> *comporta
<dust1> ok ora ci provo e t i faccio sapere
<carmela87> senti ma in stima quanto ci può mettere?
<filo1234> carmela87: scusa apri un altro terminale nel frattempo e dai  history >> hist.log  poi vai nella tua /home e mi pasti il contenuto di hist.log
<PaoloRotolo> Salve K99Brain
<carmela87> ok un attimo
<PaoloRotolo> K99Brain, scusa, ero fermo ai log di 20 minuti fa...
<carmela87> non mi ha creato nulla..
<filo1234> carmela87: se hai dato il comando che ti ho scritto l'ha creato
<carmela87> non trova nulla in home
<carmela87> riprovo
<filo1234> carmela87: sempre che tu abbia dato il comando nella tua home, se poi lo dai in un'altra dir non lo so
<carmela87> permesso negato lo faccio con sudo
<carmela87> no lo dice sempre
<filo1234> carmela87: no
<filo1234> carmela87: allora stai lavorando in quelche dir in cui non dovresti
<filo1234> carmela87: dimmi cosa ti da pwd
<carmela87> ok
<filo1234> e anche whoami
<carmela87> ah no forse lo ha creato senti x aprie
<carmela87> un file da terminale
<carmela87> ?
<filo1234> gedit nomefile
<dust1> glpiana, non dava nessun segnale così ho dato il comando che mi ha detto
<filo1234> carmela87: voglio vedere anche whoami e pwd
<glpiana> dust1, cioè non si avviava la grafica?
<carmela87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544380/
<carmela87> questo è l'history
<dust1> la grafica non si avviava
<carmela87> faccio gli alri
<filo1234> carmela87: 262  sudo chmod 755 grub.cfg
<carmela87> interrompo l'altro?
<filo1234> 258  sudo chmod -w grub.cfg
<filo1234> no carmeòla questi sono tutti i comandi che hai dato tu
<glpiana> dust1, oki, allora nulla abbiamo fatto un tentativo
<carmela87> ah si
<carmela87> volevo modificare
<dust1> glpiana, esiste qualche altro modo?
<carmela87> il file di grub
<carmela87> ma non ho toccato nulla
<carmela87> ho solo cambiato i permessi
<filo1234> carmela87: fatto male
<glpiana> dust1, aspetta
<filo1234> carmela87: e queste sono le conseguenze
<carmela87> eh lo so...
<glpiana> dust1, ma lo schermo è 4:3 o 16:9 ?
<carmela87> non c'è rimedio?
<filo1234> carmela87: inoltre non vedo i comandi che ti ho detto io prima
<dust1> 16:9 è un monitor tv
<carmela87> no li ho fatti
<laidon> 'ngiorno
<carmela87> ma dato che si interrompe sempre
<filo1234> carmela87: comunque io dire che è meglio che ti dsalvi i dati e che reinstalli, perchè secondo me hai fatto troppo casino
<glpiana> dust1, ah allora proviamo un'altra cosa, io ti ho fatto inserire una risoluzione per 4:3. digita: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<filo1234> carmela87: si interrmpe perchpè qualcosa che hai fatto non gli piace
<carmela87> il problema è questo
<glpiana> dust1, poi gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<carmela87> ho provato
<carmela87> a reinstallare da cd
<carmela87> ma si bloccava anche
<glpiana> dust1, cambia 1280x1024 con 1280x800   (credo 800, o forse 900, sul mio portatile è 800)
<glpiana> dust1, anzi aspetta che controllo
<glpiana> dust1, 1200x800
<dust1> glpiana, ok fatto
<glpiana> dust1, e riprova. tanto sai cosa fare se non va :)
<filo1234> carmela87: devi formattare anche
<dust1> devo mettere 1280x800 o 1200x800?
<glpiana> dust1, io direi 1200x800
<carmela87> si....
<filo1234> carmela87: e reinstallare....
<carmela87> ho capito il problema
<carmela87> è che
<glpiana> dust1, e comunque nel dubbio controlla la risoluzione che usi su windows
<carmela87> da cd non formatta e poi reinstalla?
<glpiana> dust1, se è un televisore potrebbe essere anche diversa
<filo1234> carmela87: dipende...puoi anche reinstallare senza formattare
<glpiana> dust1, potrebbe essere 1280x768
<carmela87> ok
<filo1234> carmela87: ma nel tuo caso devi formattare
<dust1> ok, quando salvo il fiel sul terminale mi da errore  line bad flagvector
<carmela87> va bhè non voglio fare casini...
<carmela87> anche perchè ho windows 7
<glpiana> dust1, fa nulla, dai cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf e vedi se ha rpeso le modifiche
<filo1234> carmela87: li hai gia fatti :D
<carmela87> :-(
<carmela87> sei confortante :-)
<filo1234> no sono realista
<carmela87> anke
<filo1234> cercare di sistemare un sistema in cui ci hai dato dentro.... non è facile ma sopratutto non è conveniente..
<dust1> glpiana, ok le ha prese, sto riavviando
<glpiana> bien
<dust1> dust1 non si avvia la grafica ora vedo la risoluzione su windows
<glpiana> dust1, il pc è un portatile o un fisso?
<dust1> è un fisso
<glpiana> dust1, hai solo il tv attaccato?
<dust1> si c'è solo il monitor tv attaccato
<dust1> glpiana, la risoluzione su windows è 1280x1024
<glpiana> dust1, e quindi la vedrai tutta slargata su windows
<glpiana> il rapporto non è da 16:9
<dust1> glpiana, si vede slargata su windows ma andrebbe bene così per me anche su ubuntu
<laidon> come si attivano gli effetti desktop con una scheda ati radeon? Grazie
<glpiana> dust1, ma non la prende. adesso hai 1360x768. non va bene questa risoluzione?
<glpiana> laidon, come per tutte le altre schede, da sistema preferenze aspetto, ultima scheda
<laidon> glpiana, l'ho fatto ma mi dice "impossibile abilitarli"
<glpiana> laoki, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod | grep radeon
<glpiana> !paste | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dust1> glpiana, si vede tutto un pò grande
<dust1> glpiana, ma se non è possibile cambiare  pazienza mi tengo questa
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544389/
<glpiana> dust1, 1360x768 confrontato con 1280x1024: dovresti vedere più grande in verticale e più piccolo in orizzontale
<glpiana> laidon, scrivi: glxinfo | grep render             se lo richiede installa mesa utils
<glpiana> !paste | laidon
<ubot-it> laidon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laidon> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/544391/
<dust1> glpiana, ma quindi non è possibile cambiare la risoluzione con questa scheda?
<glpiana> dust1, mi sa che è l'accoppiata scheda+ tv che da problemi
<glpiana> non la scheda in se
<glpiana> *sè
<glpiana> laidon, strano che non te li attivi. dovrebbe farlo. quali imposit dalla schermata aspetto? normali o aggiuntivi?
<laidon> glpiana, ho provato entrambi: niente da fare
<glpiana> laidon,  e su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<dust1> glpiana, ok allora grazie lo stesso
<laidon> glpiana, 10.10
<glpiana> stacco, a più tardi
<laidon> doh!
<laidon> nessun altro ha consigli su come attivare gli effetti desktop?
<ganjalf> can someone help me?
<ganjalf> i have ubuntu 10.4
<glpiana> !english | ganjalf
<ubot-it> ganjalf: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<ganjalf> i hav problem to config my umts internet connection
<ganjalf> a ok
<ganjalf> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<ganjalf> ho ubuntu 10.4
<glpiana> ganjalf, esponi il problema
<glpiana> umts sarebbero le chiavette?
<ganjalf> non riesco a configurare la connessione con la mia penna fastweb
<glpiana> ganjalf, inserisci la penna e la vedi sul desktop?
<ganjalf> il modello è FW 722
<ganjalf> allora
<ganjalf> viene riconosciuta come modem
<glpiana> ok
<ganjalf> in alto a sinistra appare il setting della connessione gprs via usb
<glpiana> yes
<ganjalf> la imposto...ma nulla
<glpiana> ganjalf, digita lsusb e metti su pastebin che vediamo il chipset
<glpiana> !paste | ganjalf
<ubot-it> ganjalf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ganjalf> allora ci provo aspetta che lo lancio e do il comando
<Ganjalf> gl piana
<Ganjalf> ho postato i risultati
<Ganjalf> ho conneesso un mouse
<Ganjalf> una penna usb dove ho installato il sistema ubuntu
<Ganjalf> e la penna della fastweb
<Ganjalf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544408/
<glpiana> Ganjalf, il link
<Ganjalf> Feiya tecnology
<Ganjalf> dovrebbe esser quello
<glpiana> Ganjalf, non credo. comuqnue sei collegato con il pc in questione?
<Ganjalf> collegato...con win 7
<glpiana> Ganjalf, non puoi connetterti con ubuntu via cavo?
<Ganjalf> no quì dove sono no
<Ganjalf> questo fine settimana forse
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> Ganjalf, bella menata. allora ascolta, ti faccio fare un po' di comandi, ok?
<Ganjalf> ok me li scrivo poi provo
<glpiana> Ganjalf, mi serve che tu tolga la chiavetta, digiti: tail -f /var/log/messages           dopodichè inserisci la chiavetta
<glpiana> voglio vedere quello che appare a terminale
<glpiana> Ganjalf, inoltre dovresti vedere se ti appare una icona sul desktop dopo l'inserimento
<Ganjalf> non appare nulla
<glpiana> Ganjalf, nel qual caso devi cliccarci col destro e scegliere espelli o eject, m non smonta
<Ganjalf> quando provo a montarlo nn me lo fa montare
<glpiana> ok, fa nulla
<glpiana> allora fai come ti ho detto e torna con l'output
<glpiana> perinterrompere tail premi ctrl+c
<Ganjalf> ok guarda mi copio quello che hai scritto e lo provo
<Ganjalf> spero di riuscirti a trovare
<Ganjalf> in futuro
<glpiana> Ganjalf, ora son qui
<Ganjalf> devo proprio scappare
<glpiana> ma c'è un fottio di gente che ti può aiutare
<Ganjalf> ok
<Ganjalf> allora vedrò chi lo potrà fare la prox volta grazie
<Scall> Ragazzi, vorrei sapere una cosa: se attivo l'opzione "Mettere il computer in pausa se inattivo per --tot tempo", quando poi il computer è in pausa posso spegnere direttamente la corrente? O devo spegnerlo prima, per non fare danni? Il disco rigido non si dovrebbe rovinare essendo in pausa, no?
<glpiana> Scall, se si riavvia premendo un tasto non gli toglierei la corrente
<Scall> glpiana: quando si mette in pausa non mi ricordo se si toglie dalla pausa premendo un tasto, mi sembra che devo premere il bottone di accensione (ora metto la pausa a 10 min e provo). comunque la modalità pausa è uguale all'ibernazione?
<glpiana> Scall, me ne intendo poco di ste robe. tendo a alsciare il pc acceso
<glpiana> Scall, ma lì parla di pausa, non credo sia da lì che passa in sospensione/ibernazione
<davyde> giorno ragazzi si puo leggere le conversazioni di questa chat su empathy?
<Scall> davyde: sì, io sto utilizzando propio empathy
<glpiana> davyde, sì. devi creare un account irc
<davyde> okkeio si fa tutto da li o da qualche altra parte?
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> davyde, crei un account e basta
<davyde> per il canale?
<glpiana> davyde, ma è inadatto come programma. meglio usare qualcosa di più dedicato, tipo xchat
<davyde> si sto usando xchat
<glpiana> bene, continua così :)
<davyde> spe
<Scall> davyde: clic sull'icona della busta -> chat -> Modifica -> Account -> bottone Aggiungi... -> scegli il protocollo IRC e scegli un soprannome. Poi per entrare clicchi su Stanza e fai Entra
<Scall> ovviamente la stanza la puoi aggiungere alle preferite, così non devi scrivere ogni volta il nome per accedere
<glpiana> troppo tardi :)
<Scall> ma LOL... non me ne ero accorto :-P
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> oilà nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<davyde> eccomi qua ok provo da empaty anke se vado contro il consiglio di glpiana
<Scall> davyde: per entrare nel canale con empaty empathy
<davyde> ci sono grazie Scall
<Scall> davyde: per entrare nel canale con empathy: clic sull'icona della busta -> chat -> Modifica -> Account -> bottone Aggiungi... -> scegli il protocollo IRC e scegli un soprannome. Poi per entrare clicchi su Stanza e fai Entra
<Scall> ovviamente la stanza la puoi aggiungere alle preferite, così non devi scrivere ogni volta il nome per accedere
<changer> ciao a tutti!
<changer> Ho un problemino su kubuntu, il sistema si aggirona perfettamente riesco a scaricare e installare i pacchetti dal patket manager, ma quando provo ad aggiornare la lingua per portare il sistema in italiano nn va il download... (sono connesso da una wirlesss universitaria con proxy)
<changer> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> changer, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | changer
<ubot-it> changer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<changer> ok
<changer> e ho capito bene a te passo questo vero? http://paste.ubuntu.com/544429/
<glpiana> changer, non capisco come tu possa aver aggiornato
<changer> ora da kpackagekit sto aggiornando il ssistema, ho 2 update in corso
<changer> hanno appena finito il download e stanno andando con l'installazione
<glpiana> changer, hai impostato qualcosa in kpackagekit per il proxy?
<changer> può essere che l'impostazione proxy generale nn funge dall'update della console?
<glpiana> changer, può anche essere, di proxy non so nulla
<changer> l'ho impostata nel network manager
<glpiana> changer, se kpackagekit funziona, allora cerca sti pacchetti: language-pack-it language-support-it language-pack-kde-it
<changer> ok
<changer> ci sono, mando l'istallazione daal kpakege kit?
<glpiana> changer, sì
<nuovodna> OT: ciao qualcuno ha qualche invito per diaspora!?!?
<glpiana> !chat | nuovodna
<ubot-it> nuovodna: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<changer> solo di quei 3 pachetti? me ne fa comparire altri oltre a quelli quando faccio la ricerca
<glpiana> changer, seleziona i tre che ti ho indicato
<changer> ok
<changer> perfetto da qui scarica !!!!!
<changer> grazie mille.. Devo trovare un modo per risolvere completamente il problema del proxy
<changer> cmq grazie credo che adesso da qui li scaricherà perfettamente D
<Scall> glpiana: facendo una ricerca ho trovato risposta a quello che volevo sapere. Praticamente quando il pc va in ibernazione si può staccare la corrente, perchè viene spento salvando nella ram le applicazioni aperte, per poi ripristinarle non appena si riaccende (e la riaccensione dovrebbe essere più veloce). Con "Mettere il computer in pausa se inattivo per --tot tempo" va propio in ibernazione.
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> <glpiana> Scall, se si riavvia premendo un tasto non gli toglierei la corrente
<glpiana> Scall, l'avevo quasi beccata :D
<Scall> :-)
<Shin3> quasi quasi rpova l'ibernazione
<Shin3> *provo
<pif_> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema...in alto a destra a fianco del tasto per terminare la sessione, arrestare il sistema ecc. mi è sparita la nuvoletta col nome del mio utente.ho provato ad riaggiungere praticamente tutto col tasto destro ma non c'è più!qualcuno sa come fare?
<glpiana> pif_, si chiama indicatore sessione
<changer> glpiana ancora grazie!! dopo il riavvio è tutto andato bene :D
<glpiana> changer, :)
<changer> per caso sai anche come poter impostare il proxy per la connessino del terminale?
<glpiana> changer, no, ho detto sopra che di proxy non so nulla
<glpiana> !proxy | changer prova qui
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'proxy'
<glpiana> ecco, bella lì
<changer> !proxy
<pif_> glpiana, grazie non mi veniva in mente :D quando lo aggiungo immagino debbano esserci entrambi...mentre a me viene fuori solo il tasto per spegnere
<Scall> Shin3: sì è molto utile l'ibernazione. Mettiamo che devi assentarti improvvisamente dal pc e non hai il tempo di chiuderlo, così puoi lasciarlo in ibernazione tutto il tempo che vuoi, senza consumare corrente e senza che i dischi girino a vuoto (sicuramente i dischi rigidi si consumerano di meno negli anni e saranno più longevi)
<changer> ? mi sono perso qualcosa?
<SPartacus2> Ciaooo a tutti  chi mi dice per piacere un  sito dove poter trovare il linguaggio con tutti i comadi che si possono usare sul terminale
<glpiana> pif_, cioè l'hai aggiunto ma non appare?
<changer> a ok il bot nn ha nessun istruzione sul proxy D
<glpiana> changer, niente, credevo ci fosse la voce per il bot
<glpiana> changer, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=proxy&titlesearch=Titoli
<glpiana> SPartacus2, TUTTI i comandi? un po' esagerato
<Shin3> tempo quanto? da sera a mattina è troppo?
<glpiana> !comandi | SPartacus2
<ubot-it> SPartacus2: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<changer> ok vado a spulciarmeli D
<Shin3> glpiana, quanti sono 2700 e rotti?
<SPartacus2> glpiana: che ci vuoi fare voglio imparare tutto su ubunto a costo di metterci anni
<glpiana> Shin3, boh :)
<pif_> glpiana, sì, aggiungo l'indicatore ed appare solo il tasto per terminare la sessione, niente nuvola...
<nicotano> SPartacus2, qui trovi molto materiale     http://a2.pluto.it/  o http://na.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/appuntilinux/HTML/a21.htm
<SPartacus2> nicotabo:grazie
<Scall> SPartacus2: qui dovrebbero esserci tutti i comandi del terminale di Ubuntu 10.10, in italiano: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/it/
<SPartacus2> Scall:grazie ottimo direi
<Scall> SPartacus2: non posso dire con certezza che sono tutti, perchè non ho verificato, ma hai voglia di studiare con quelli :-D
<SPartacus2> Adesso vado a studiare il linguaggio linux ciaooo a tutti
<Scall> ciao, buono studio :-P
<SPartacus2> Scall: grazieeee
<glpiana> pif_, ti so dire solo che è quello, il motivo per cui non appare mi p ignoto
<pif_> glpiana, grazie comunque, avevo provato a cercare se era già capitato a qualcuno ma non avevo trovato niente...grazie ancora!
<loris> ciao a tutti
<loris> avrei bisogno di un informazione
<loris> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 per la prima volta sul mio notebook , un ibm t41.
<loris> e fino a qui tutto bene
<K99Brain> poi?
<loris> quandoquando avvio e vado sulla barra di sinistra, lo schermo incomincia a lampeggiare....volevo sapere se è un problema dovuto alla scheda video non abbastanza adeguata
<loris> credo che sia un ati da 32mb!!!
<K99Brain> loris, ma è un netbook?
<loris> si
<fabio333> vecchio notebbok
<K99Brain> uhm
<fabio333> notebok
<loris> ho scaricato la versione notebook di ubuntu
<fabio333> loris dovresti dirci la scheda
<loris> credoche sia un ati 32mb
<K99Brain> loris, gli effetti sono disattivati, si?
<fabio333> ma nn basta questo
<K99Brain> loris, lspci | grep -i vga
<K99Brain> da terminale
<fabio333> in ubuntu 10.10 c'è un bug nelle opengl che porta a un problema simili con compiz attivato
<loris> il problema è...come faccio ad aprire il terminale???
<K99Brain> loris, applicazioni > accessori > terminale
<jumpy> salve
<loris> senza utilizzare la barra a sinistra!!!
<K99Brain> loris, ecco, iniziamo a chiarire una cosa
<K99Brain> loris, cosa è la barra a sinistra?
<K99Brain> loris, ubuntu di default ne ha una in alto e una in basso
<jumpy> ragazzi come posso dare ad una scheda audio esterna gli stessi permessi e la stessa latenza che usa la scheda audio integrata?
<K99Brain> non ci sono barre a sinistra e a destra
<fabio333> salvo nn via ruotato lo schermo
<Scall> Come si fa a cambiare il colore dei titoli delle cartelle nella scrivania? (in gnome) suppongo ci sia un modo
<loris> io a sinistra ho la barra delle applicazioni...tipo quella di win
<fabio333> e a destra?
<K99Brain> loris, facci uno screenshot
<K99Brain> !image | loris
<ubot-it> loris: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jumpy> Scall, in che senso?...cmq dovresti tovare il tutto in sistema-preferenze-aspetto-o fineststre
<loris> faccio una foto e carico...un minuti....grazie
<K99Brain> Scall, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > tema > personalizza > colori
<jumpy> k99Brain, ne sai qualcosa della domanda che ho posto?
<Scall> K99Brain: in Preferenze non c'è la voce "aspetto", sicuro che ci sia in gnome? o forse mi manca qualche pacchetto?
<loris> ho messo la foto
<K99Brain> loris, link?
<jumpy> Scall,come no
<jumpy> ?
<K99Brain> Scall, ci deve essere, a meno che non l'hai toltat tu
<jumpy> Scall, lo trovi sopra la voce audio
<Scall> K99Brain: vabbè no problem, anche se non ho la voce "aspetto" (l'avrò tolta sicuramente io) sono riuscito ad arrivare da tasto destro sul desktop -> cambia sfondo scrivania ;-)
<K99Brain> Scall, in ogni caso puoi avviare lo stesso menu da terminale col comando gnome-appearance-properties
<K99Brain> si, oppure dalla scrivania anche
<K99Brain> è sempre lo stesso
<loris> http://imagebin.org/128175   questa è l'immagine
<K99Brain> loris, ma hai avviato la netbook remix
<loris> cioè????
<K99Brain> loris, cioè hai installato la versione di ubuntu fatta per i netbook invece di quella normale
<Scall> K99Brain: ho provato a cambiare i colori da dove mi hai detto tu, ma il menù "Applicazioni, Risorse, Sistema" e anche i titoli della cartelle nella scrivania rimangono di colore bianco, nonostante io abbia impostato tutti i colori del testo su nero. Penso che ci sia un altro modo, bisogna smanettarci un po'... forse da gconf-editor
<K99Brain> Scall, oppure cercati un tema già fatto su gnome-look
<loris> certo
<loris> ho scaricato la notebook version
<Scall> K99Brain: sì, cambiando tema cambiano i colori. comunque cerco di trovare una soluzione, ti faccio sapere se riesco ;-)
<K99Brain> loris, eh, no, occhio
<K99Brain> loris, netbook e notebook non sono la stessa cosa
<loris> ok scusa
<K99Brain> loris, i netbook sono quei portatilini piccoli piccoli con lo schermo da 10 pollici
<K99Brain> loris, è per questo che c'è una versione apposta, con quella strana barra a sinistra
<K99Brain> loris, per gli schermi piccoli servvono icone grandi
<jester-> sera
<K99Brain> loris, comunque se non sbaglio, in maverick dovresti essere in grado di avviare la versione normale al login
<K99Brain> loris, quando sei al login di gdm, clicca sul tuo nome e sotto, in fondo dovrebbero comparire delle opzioni fra cui la scelta della sessione
<K99Brain> loris, prova a avviare una asessione normale di gnome
<loris> che come un pirla mi sa che ho fatto il login automatico
<K99Brain> loris, ah, beh, disattiva il login automatico allora
<K99Brain> loris, spe
<K99Brain> loris, iniziamo con aprire un terminale: alt+F2
<K99Brain> loris, gnome-terminal
<loris> ca....ho proprio installato la netbook!!!!
<loris> aperto terminale
<K99Brain> loris, gdmsetup
<loris> ok
<K99Brain> loris, clicca su sblocca
<loris> bada...che non vedo una cippa
<loris> vedo solo finestre nere
<K99Brain> ?
<K99Brain> cioè?
<loris> aspetta che posto la foto
<loris> http://imagebin.org/128176
<K99Brain> oddio
<K99Brain> uhm
<loris> k99brain, provo ascaricare un altra versione!!! forse è meglio
<loris> quale mi consigli?
<loris> il notebook è un po' vecchio
<loris> se vado su termina essione??
<Morpheus90> K99Brain,  ci seii?
<K99Brain> loris, si, forse la strada piu semplice è che reinstalli direttamente la versione giusta, la desktop
<K99Brain> Morpheus90, si
<Morpheus90> ti devo fare vedere na cosa :)
<loris> ho scaricato anche la versione dvd. se provo ad installare quella
<K99Brain> loris, in ogni caso con le vecchie schede ati di problemi ce ne possono essere
<loris> adesso provo a vedere che scheda monta
<loris> il modello è questo http://www.shoppydoo.it/prezzo-notebook-ibm_thinkpad_t41.html
<opa> buon giorno sapete che ho scoperto un fantastico os....si chiama UBUNTU
<Deltaforce> gilpiana: ci sei ?
<zio> ciao, vorrei installare su un netbook ubuntu desktop ma non ho il lettore cd come devo fare per mettere la distro in maniera che sia avviabile da usb? grazie :)
<Deltaforce> si
<Deltaforce> un modo c'è
<opa> zio, hai la possibilità di istallare da usb?
<zio> il boot prevede usb si..
<opa> zio,  fai la key live e vai alla grande
<zio> in che modo che significa key live?
<opa> zio, quando vai nel sito dove scaricare ubuntu
<K99Brain> !usb | zio, qui ci sono le info per fare una chiavetta usb avviabile
<ubot-it> zio, qui ci sono le info per fare una chiavetta usb avviabile: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<opa> zio,  oltre a sciegliere la versione puoi anche scegliere il supporto
<hyde> sera!
<zio> grazie 1000 provo :D
<hyde> domanda veloce: kubuntu 10 -> kopete -> come cavolo si inizia una video chattata sul protocollo msn?
<opa> zio, non istallare subito ma prova tutte le versioni che ci sono
<Deltaforce> ragazzi sapete dirmi come mai quando connetto il pc allo stereo non sento il suono
<K99Brain> zio, oppure se non hai già una ubuntu utilizzabile, ma solo win, puoi usare unetbootin per creare la chiavetta usb
<zio> si ho solo win infatti
<hyde> *Deltaforce, la connessioen fisica pensi sia giusta?
<K99Brain> zio, allora cerca unetbootin scaricalo e usalo
<Deltaforce> si
<zio> dove trovo la procedura per unetboot
<hyde> utilizzi l'uscita cuffie del pc?
<Deltaforce> è il jack delle  cuffie  sotto win va sotto ubuntu no
<hyde> aaa
<opa> zio,  un consiglio da chi ha provato tutte le versioni...provale anche tu..connessione compresa
<K99Brain> zio, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Deltaforce> k99braian:pensi che debba settare qualcosa in aprticolare
<K99Brain> Deltaforce, non lo so
<Deltaforce> Hyde: sai dirm qualcosa in merito
<hyde> io uso le cuffie tranquillamente sul mio ubuntu senza aver avuto il bisogno di settare nulla
<Deltaforce> ma chissà allora perchè non mi sente con lo stereo
<hyde> questa risposta è sibillina..
<hyde> significa che senza lo stereo, ovvero usando le cuffie, esso si sente?
<Deltaforce> hyde: quando metto il cavo  sento sempre le casse del pc
<terra1> sono tre giorni che cerco di installare la chiavetta vodafone su ubuntu 10.04 ma non riesco
<hyde> guarda delta, sono abbastanza nuovo del mondo linux quindi non so dirti quale soft comanda la disattivazione degli speakers al momento dell'inserimento del jack
<giovanni> #tyrian
<Deltaforce> hyde: ok fa nulla
<jester-> giovanni: ????
<hyde> mi dispace :)
<hyde> utenti kopete ce ne sono?
<giovanni> jester-, ah scusa dovevo entrare nel canale e pensavo di non essere su ubuntu ma sulla homepage di x-chat
<giovanni> ho un problema con l'audio di tyrian su ubuntu, non credo nessuno possa aiutarmi...
<mlazzari2> sera
<zio> <K99Brain, usanso unetbootin, posso fare l'usb avviabile di qualsiasi versione abbia gia' scaricato in iso giusto?
<brady> ragazzi in kubuntu non mi va il touchpad,eppure nelle impostazioni il pad è attivo
<brady> come risolvo?
<Deltaforce> ragazzi non mi funzionano le cuffie come posso fare
<Deltaforce> se inserisco il jack continuo a sentire gli altoparlanti del pc ma non le cuffie
<baga1977> é possibile aumentare lo spazio dedicato alla partizione in cui vanno la maggior parte dei programmi e librerie mi pare usr
<baga1977> oppure spostare parte di essi altrove per liberare spazio?
<opa> baga1977, meglio aumentare la partizione
<baga1977> ma come si procede da gparted?
<baga1977> riscio perdita dati?
<baga1977> *rischio
<opa> baga1977, questo lo escludo, la perdita dati non è vincolata dallo streccing
<baga1977> procedo utilizzando gparted
<opa> baga1977, hai dello spazio laterale nella partizione?
<baga1977> cioè
<opa> baga1977, fai partire gparted prima
<baga1977> con un cd live
<baga1977> o dal so
<opa> baga1977, cd live va benissimo
<baga1977> ok e poi vado alla partizione interessata la sda8
<baga1977> e la modifico aumentandola?
<opa> baga1977, esatto
<opa> baga1977, sperando che tu sia stato abbastanza ravveduto nel lasciare dello spazio vuoto
<baga1977> nell'had disk
<baga1977> intendi
<opa> baga1977, si
<baga1977> ho un dual boot con vista e una partizione ntsf di salvataggio
<baga1977> e mi pare di aver lasciato un buco free space
<marco> buonasera a tutti
<opa> baga1977, si quello non ci interessa
<baga1977> cosa non ci interessa
<baga1977> lo spazio free
<opa> baga1977, che tu abbia vista
<baga1977> nella vita si pùo sbagliare
<opa> baga1977, XD
<baga1977> ma se lo piallo diventa free space?
<opa> baga1977, si ma grub potrebbe aversene a male
<baga1977> si questo lo sò
<baga1977> ho grub2 e dicono sia fetente
<opa> baga1977, scusa...definisci piallo!
<baga1977> per concludere allargo sdz8 e non perdo il contenuto che già cè
<baga1977> formatto la partizione di vista
<baga1977> e lo riporto free space
<opa> baga1977, l'ho fatto tante volte...è lento ma non perdi nulla
<opa> baga1977, puoi fare diversamente......lo riduci
<baga1977> ok ti ringrazio quando ho fatto le partizioni mi sono fidato delle tipologie che ci sono su ubuntu  wiki e in più l'ho allargate a bestia ma quella ormai è diventata corta
<baga1977> su 4 gb me ne restano liberei 250-300 mb
<opa> baga1977, si è una vecchia formattazione che va benissimo con un 386 del 3000 ac XD
<baga1977> e sti .....
<baga1977> grazie stasera provo
<baga1977> a un caso ci sei in rete verso le 10
<baga1977> per un last minute
<opa> baga1977, prova se non ci sono io c'è qualcun altro
<baga1977> ok ciao e grazie
<Deltaforce> ragazzi ubuntu non mi vede più la scheda audio  come faccio il reset
<xenomorp1> Salve! Vi sono mancato?
<xenomorp1> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xenomorp1> Sono a completa disposizione per qualsiasi persona che abbia bisogno di aiuto ;)
<ikam> salve a tutti, sto usando ubuntu 8.04 ma il programma pidgin non si connette più ad icq, qualcuno sa dirmi come mai?
<xenomorp1> Io una volta ho avuto lo stesso problema, dimmi, che tipologia di connesione hai?
<ikam> ciao xenomorp1
<ikam> adsl tiscali
<xenomorp1> Credo che sia un problema comunque di pidgin
<ikam> xenomorp1, come mai invece pidgin da xp non ha problemi?
<xenomorp1> Credo che si sistemi da solo.
<ikam> xenomorp1, ma sono diversi giorni che non va a collegarsi con icq
<xenomorp1> È un bug del programma, a volte capite pure a me
<xenomorp1> Diversi giorni?
<ikam> si
<xenomorp1> Allora credo che devi reinstallare il pacchetto..
<ikam> :-(
<xenomorp1> Io comunque ti consiglio di aggiornare Ubuntu alla 10.10
<ikam> proverò
<ikam> si si
<ikam> ci sto pensando
<xenomorp1> Sei rimasto un pochino indietro con le versioni
<xenomorp1> Ansi, credo che sia un problema dovuto a questo.
<ikam> ma ora con la 8.04 vado abbastanza bene
<ikam> infatti
<ikam> la reinstallazione dici che sia necessaria?
<xenomorp1> Si
<ikam> ok
<ikam> grazie della dritta
<xenomorp1> Tanto, con Ubuntu si fa in dieci secondi con il Gestore dei Pacchetti
<ikam> si si
<ikam> vado a provare
<xenomorp1> Nah, non mi devi ringraziare, è un mio dovere aiutare le persone che hanno bisogno di aiuto.
<ikam> beh, un poco di cortesia non guasta nè
<ikam> c'è bisogno di ravviare il pc?
<ikam> penso di no
<xenomorp1> No.
<nicotano> buonasera
<xenomorp1> Buonasera Nicotano :)
<nicotano> ciao xenomorp1
<xenomorp1> Chiamami Xenom0rph, il mio Nickname è stato bloccato da un sito.
<novello-ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<novello-ubuntu> ho bisogno di qualche consiglio
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | novello-ubuntu
<ubot-it> novello-ubuntu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<novello-ubuntu> ho installato da poco ubuntu in dual-boot insieme a windows che ha due hard disk e in uno di questi ho sottratto spazio, ora vorrei cancellare l'altra parte dell'hard  disk (in cui ci sono ancora cartelle di window) per destinarlo
<novello-ubuntu> a ubuntu; riepilogando in un hard disk solo windows e in un altro solo ubuntu
<novello-ubuntu> come devo fare? devo usare gparted? come si procede? grazie
<nicotano> novello-ubuntu, avvia una sessione live di ubuntu, poi con gparted  elimini la partizione windoqws e la formatti in ext4 poi su quella allarghi la partizione di ubuntu previo backup dei dati importanti
<nicotano> novello-ubuntu, avvia una sessione live di ubuntu, poi con gparted  elimini la partizione windoqws e la formatti in ext4 poi su quella allarghi la partizione di ubuntu previo backup dei dati importanti
<novello-ubuntu> cioè cancello i dati di hard disk windows, dopo formatto ext4
<novello-ubuntu> e lo allargo
<novello-ubuntu> ?
<nicotano> yes
<novello-ubuntu> grazie
<novello-ubuntu> altra domanda
<nicotano> dica
<novello-ubuntu>  e dopo clicco tasto destro su hard disk dove è già installato ubuntu
<novello-ubuntu> per connettermi uso una chiavetta e uso network manager
<novello-ubuntu> sto cercando un software per controllare il tempo cioè la durata della connesione, grazie
<nicotano> novello-ubuntu, vedi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,415180.0.html
<novello-ubuntu> ora guardo, grazie
<nicotano> :)
<SPartacus2> ciao a tutti chi ma una mano con la scheda audio del mio k52jr
<SPartacus2> glpiana
<SPartacus2> nessono mi può dare una mano?
<syrius> rifaccio la domanda qua perchè in ubuntu-it-chat non mi sembra il posto adatto. sapete aiutarmi a cancellare e reinstallare mysql?
<Deltaforce> ciaooo a tutti non si sentono le cuffie nel pc ma vanno solo gli altoparlanti come faccio per risolvere
<CoOltux> Deltaforce | sistema>preferenze>audio
<Deltaforce> Co=ltux: già fatto e poi?
<CoOltux> uscita>connettore metti headphones
<Deltaforce> non  c'è
<Deltaforce> la scheda audio in questione è quella di un notebook asus k52jr
<Deltaforce> <CoOltux>: capito
<Riccardo_> Ciao a tutti.
<Deltaforce> FrigoVuoto: ciao forse mi sai dire te qualcosa
<Deltaforce> Riccardo:ciaooo
<Riccardo_> Scusate l'intromissione ma sto impazzendo, sono nuovo con ubuntu... avreste un secondo da dedicarmi?
<Deltaforce> Riccardo: anche io sono nuovo nn so se ti posso aiutare cmq di pure
<FrigoVuoto> idem per me
<jester-> Riccardo_: impazzendo per cosa
<Riccardo_> Grazie, sto cercando di lanciare il programma che ho installato per sincronizzare il BlackBerry, non ci riesco..
<FrigoVuoto> attento si può impazzire anche per delle stupidaggini
<jester-> Riccardo_: che programma, e come lo hai installato
<FrigoVuoto> esiste la versione per linux?
<Deltaforce> FrigoVuoto: come faccio a cambiare la uscita della scheda audio lo sai? vorrei mettere le cuffie ma nn si sentono egli altoparlanti del pc continuano a suonare
<Riccardo_> ho scritto sul terminale: sudo apt-get install barry util opensync- plugin-barry-4x
<jester-> Riccardo_: quindi?
<FrigoVuoto> ciao delta la tua scheda ha un suo programma di riconoscimento delle porte?
<vecchiascore__ia> buonasera a tutti!
<Riccardo_> quindi prima mi vedeva il cell come disco fisso, ora non lo calcola proprio..
<Deltaforce> non credo
<vecchiascore__ia> ho un problema di "freeze" durante l'installazione di Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<FrigoVuoto> delta usi alsa?
<Deltaforce> è quella di un notebook asus k52jr
<FrigoVuoto> miixeralsa?
<Deltaforce> ho provato e forse ho fatto un macello
<jester-> Riccardo_: hai aperto il programma installato?
<Deltaforce> perche alla fine non la riconoscevo più
<Deltaforce> e ho dovuto rimettere ubuntu da capo
<FrigoVuoto> su alsamixer ci sono dei tasti della tastiera  che invertono i canali
<jester-> barrybackup-gui installato?
<Riccardo_> è proprio quello che non riesco a fare, non lo trovo, trovo solo file di testo.
<Deltaforce> non sono molto pratico in materia sono nuovo del mondo linux  potresti spiegarmi come fare
<jester-> Riccardo_: nel terminale barrybackup-gui
<jester-> oppure scrivi barry e batti 2 volte tab
<FrigoVuoto> per far uscire alsamixer lo devi chiamare dal terminale
<Deltaforce> lo ho istallato da  applicazioni / ubuntu softwer
<FrigoVuoto> scrivi alsamixer
<jester-> install gnome-alsamixer
<Deltaforce> fatto e israllato
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao ragazzi, sto cercando un software per gestire la chiavetta con cui mi connetto a internet, grazie
<Riccardo_> jester mi da comando non trovato
<Deltaforce> frigo vuoto: istallato
<Steeler> Riccardo_, prova alsamixer oppure alsa mixer
<FrigoVuoto> delta chi stai seguendo?
<Deltaforce> te
<FrigoVuoto> io posso solo dirti che dal terminale lanci alsamixer
<Deltaforce> io lo ho lanciato
<Deltaforce> e qui davanti a me
<Riccardo_> jester : devo scrivere qualcosa prima nella riga di comando?
<vecchiascore__ia> non avete idea di quale possa essere la causa del problema?
<FrigoVuoto> poi i tasti variano credo non ricordo... freccette , shift, alt, ctrl TAB e altri ....provali un pò tutti  noterai dei cambiamenti...
<Deltaforce> ok grazie
<FrigoVuoto> io con santa pazienza ero riuscito a risolvere...
<vecchiascore__ia> \join ubuntu
<jester-> Riccardo_: killall gnome-panel e riguarda nei menu
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao ragazzi, sto cercando un software per gestire la chiavetta con cui mi connetto a internet, grazie
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: lo fa network manager se riconosciuta
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, è riconosciuta ma non riesco a controllare da quanto tempo sono connesso
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: non so se eisiste una gui generica, di solito le fornisce il provider
<jester-> e già ti è andata di culo che funza
<pivellino-ubuntu> non so cosa significa gui....ma per è importante controllare le statistiche perchè ho una connesione a tempo
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: per gui si intende un progamma minimale
<pivellino-ubuntu> capito, grazie
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: sito web del provider non te lo dice? telecazz lo fa
<pivellino-ubuntu> uso tim ma mi dice solamente che mi mancano tot ore da quando mi collego e basta, resta tutto bloccato............
<pivellino-ubuntu> per sapere quante ore mi restano veramente devo scollegarmi e connettermi di nuovo, è un bel problema perchè mi connetto con le 100 ore
<pivellino-ubuntu> ci vorrebbe un programma che mi conteggia il tempo da quanto sono connesso in tempo reale
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: tale Aizram usa civetta tim 100 ore, chiedi a lei quando arriva in canale
<jester-> chiavetta*
<pivellino-ubuntu> vodafone k3765 vodafone con mobile partner e scheda tim
<jester-> te la chì la Aizram
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, grazie
<jester-> Aizram: cosa usi per controllare il time delle 100 ore
<Aizram> ciao jester- :)
<Aizram> uso la pagina web della tim
<jester-> eh ma pivellino-ubuntu el dis che la minga ben
<jester-> la va minga ben*
<pivellino-ubuntu> infatti
<pivellino-ubuntu> non va bene
<pivellino-ubuntu> esempio se mi connetto, dice che ho a disposizione 500 minuti punto e basta
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma vendo una connessione a tempo
<pivellino-ubuntu> devo sapere quando devo staccare altrimenti............
<Aizram> non usi il software di alice?
<pivellino-ubuntu> su ubuntu?
<Aizram> mmm però mi sa che non va con la 10.10
<Aizram> aveva provato anche nicotano
<Aizram> se hai la 10.10 non va
<pivellino-ubuntu> uso la 10.10
<Aizram> allora non funziona
<Riccardo_> jester_: ho installato barrybackup- gui ma per lanciare un programma da terminale qual'è la stringa di comando giusta?
<pivellino-ubuntu> capisco
<ls960> http://netramon.sourceforge.net/eng/index.html googlando ho trovato questo
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie per la disponibilità
<Aizram> dovresti provare con gnome-ppp o kppp mi pare dia anche qualcosa sul tempo ... però non ricordo bene
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok, grazie
<Aizram> ecco prova a guardare il link che ha messo ls960 :)
<Aizram> sera ls960 :)
<ls960> ciao Aizram ;)
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, credo che va bene quel link, grazie
<Aizram> interessante ls960 :)
<ls960> qui c'è una recensione http://www.c2asr.altervista.org/index.php?a=ntm
<ls960> prego ;)
<ls960> (ok, sono OT, sorry)
<Aizram> ma noi possiamo vero jester-?
<jester-> Aizram: cerrrrto che possiamo
<Aizram> :*
<michele> come si fa per far sì che ubuntu si connetta direttamente al wireless ?
<jester-> michele: la scheda funzica?
<K99Brain> michele, nel network manager basta che spunti "connessione automatica"
<michele> K99Brain: grazie. ALtra domanda. Come faccio per evitare di mettere la password quando va in standby ?
<jester-> erto che guardare nei menu stanca vè
<jester-> certo*
<michele> Jester: è 10 minuti che ho installato Ubuntu
<jester-> michele: a maggiorn ragione un giro nei menu è di rigore
<jester-> michele: in salvaschermo sta
<michele> jester: grazie
<michele> jester: qualcuno è riuscito ad installare WINDOW LIVE MESSENGER in WINE? Non riesco a usare connessione video con aMSN
<Deltaforce> di nuovo ciaoo atutti
<Scall> michele: ti consiglio di provare il programma "emesene", ha le stesse funzioni di windows live messenger ;-)
<Deltaforce> ragazzi non mi si sentono le cuffie nel portatile mi date una mano
<michele> Scall: supporta le video chiamate? .. hai idea?
<Scall> michele: sì, supporta le chiamate video, però non so perchè a me non si sentiva l'audio.
<michele> Scall: grazie .. siete mitici !!
<Scall> michele: non so se l'audio non si sentiva per un problema della mia webcam, comunque l'altra persona in webcam (che utilizza windows live messenger) si vedeva perfettamente quando ho provato ;-)
<michele> Scall: provo
<Scall> michele: per installare dai da terminale "sudo apt-get install emesene" oppure cercalo nel software center
<Panaclerio_> ciao a tutti, vorrei estrarre gli indirizzi mail dei mittenti che mi hanno scritto una mail. Ho creato questo script, ma non funziona, nel senso che estra sia il campo dopo "From:" che dopo >From: che in caso di risposta rappresenta il mittente.
<Panaclerio_> /home/angelo/.thunderbird/q5o29fad.default/ImapMail/imap.infinito.it/
<Panaclerio_> awk '$1 == "From:" { $1 = ""; print }' /home/angelo/.thunderbird/q5o29fad.default/ImapMail/imap.infinito.it/INBOX | tee ~/mail-list | sort -u > indirizzimaildicembre^C
<michele> Scall: mando invito ma l'altro che ha ultima versione di Live Messenger non riceve nulla .. mi sa qualche furbata di WIndows
<Deltaforce>  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/v4l/v4l2convert.so skype sapete dirmi se questo comando è giusto serve a capovolgere l'immagine della web cam
<jester-> !chat | Panaclerio_
<ubot-it> Panaclerio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Scall> michele: mmm... eppure io ho provato di recente con mio padre e funzionava! prova a farti mandare dal contatto l'invito
<michele> Scall: fatto .. e dall'altra parte legge: Mike sta utilizzando una versione di Messenger senza miglioramenti per il supporto della funzionalità una chiamata computer. Chiedi al tuo contatto di eseguire l'aggiornamento alla versione più recente di Messenger e prova a richiamarlo.
<Scall> tu in emesene hai premuto l'icona della webcam (Mostrati via webcam) per invitare l'altra persona, vero?
<michele> Scall: si .. ma l'altro non riceve nulla
<Scall> michele: non saprei, forse la microsoft ha veramente cambiato qualcosa come hai ipotizzato tu... :-S comunque appena posso faccio una prova
<Deltaforce> Ragazzi mi date un attimo di attenzione per piacere
<michele> ok
<yankee> salve, come faccio a sapere se nel mio portatile, gli infrarossi integrati sono attivi?
<filo1234> yankee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Infrarosso
<yankee> filo1234,  ho letto quella guida ma non ho tolto un ragno dal buco
<francesco_> salve ragazzi
<francesco_> mi date una mano con skype per piacere
<Scall> michele: comunque windows live non va propio d'accordo con wine, ad esempio nelle ultime versioni non si installa nemmeno. Lo puoi vedere tu stesso qui: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127 (puoi cercare in questo sito le applicazioni che intendi far andare con wine, per sapere se funzionano o meno)
<michele> Scall: grazie .... che barba !! WIndozz!!
<michele> winzoz!
<Scall> hahaha :-P
<K99Brain> michele, usa skype no?
<K99Brain> e a proposito di skype
<K99Brain> francesco_, che problema hai tu?
<francesco_> la web cam si vede capovolta
<giumend> ciao a tutti
<giumend> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?
<giumend> ho un portatile che non mi rileva il bluetooth integrato
<giumend> sapete dirmi come fare ?
<francesco_> avevo un comando da terminale che aggiustava tutto adesso non mi funziona più
<francesco_> il comando è questo
<michele> Francesco: Skype a me funziona una meraviglia .. unica cosa che il contatto vede la mia webcam con anche la sua immagine piccolina dentro
<francesco_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/v4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<francesco_> io prima ero riuscito a copovolgere l'immagine con questo comando ma adesso non ci riesco più!!!!
<francesco_> K99Braian: sai cosa può essere
<K99Brain> francesco_, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<K99Brain> francesco_, puo essere che invece di v4l devi mettere libv4l, insomma
<K99Brain> francesco_, prova
<francesco_> aspetta che provo
<francesco_> no cachhio sempre capovolta
<K99Brain> errori?
<francesco_> è sempre capovota l'immagine ma non mi da errori nel terminale
<francesco_> mi ha solo lanciato skyoe
<K99Brain> francesco_, eh allora boh, non avendo mai avuto quel problema non so che dirti...
<K99Brain> francesco_, gira la webcam
<francesco_> se potessi lo fare ma è integrata
<K99Brain> gira il portatile
<K99Brain> :D
<francesco_> K99raian: guarda cosa mi dice con il mio comando:usr/lib/v4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<francesco_> cosa vuol dire non sono pratico di inglese
<Holden> francesco_, forse so come fare. cheese ti funziona bene?
<francesco_> apsetta che vedo
<K99Brain> francesco_, che non può precaricare la libreria perchè non la trova
<K99Brain> francesco_, per quello ti avevo dato un nuovo comando con il percorso corretto
<K99Brain> francesco_, evidentemente in maverick gli hanno semplicemente cambiato posizione
<francesco_> allora chees sempre capovolto
<francesco_> ma la cosa che non capisco come cavolo si è spostata la libreria
<K99Brain> francesco_, da una versione di ubuntu all'altra vengono cambiate alcune cose
<K99Brain> francesco_, sul perchè, dovresti chiedere ai dev
<francesco_> no ma io ho rimesso la stessa versione ho persino rimesso lo stesso cd
<francesco_> pensa un po te
<Holden> francesco_, che webcam hai? vedi cosa dice lsusb
<Holden> francesco_, esegui anche questo comando   locate v4l1
<francesco_> lsub mi dice questo: us 002 Device 004: ID 0480:a001 Toshiba America Info. Systems, Inc.
<francesco_> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2521 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<francesco_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<francesco_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<francesco_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks
<FloodBotIt1> francesco_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<francesco_> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Holden> francesco_, usa pastebim.com
<Holden> francesco_, usa pastebin.com
<francesco_> COSA È
<Holden> non incollare qui
<Holden> !paste | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco_> K99Brain: mi rimandi il secondo comando per piacere
<K99Brain> francesco_, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<francesco_> k99braian;nulla da fare
<francesco_> holden: il tuo secondo comando sul terminale mi ha dato questo come te lo spedisco
<Holden> francesco_, lancia questo comando e metti su pastebin:    locate v4l1; lsmod; lsusb
<francesco_> si ma poi non so come fartelo vedere
<K99Brain> !paste | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> francesco_, basta che fai copia/incolla con l'indirizzo
<francesco_> del canale giusto
<K99Brain> !paste | francesco_, leggi
<ubot-it> francesco_, leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> lol
<francesco_> ti è arrivato
<Holden> no
<francesco_> adesso
<francesco_> se no ti mando tutto in pvt
<Holden> -.-
<K99Brain> francesco_, leggi le istruzioni
<K99Brain> !paste | francesco_, leggi
<ubot-it> francesco_, leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> francesco_, devi copiare il link, è qualcosa tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/544601/
<K99Brain> francesco_, è così difficile da capire che devi darci il link?
<francesco_> http://pastebin.com/6jHTENaX
<francesco_> scusate ma nn sono pratico
<Holden> francesco_, ok, ora rifallo con questo comando:   lsmod; lsusb
<francesco_> ti  è arrivato
<Holden> il primo si, il secondo no
<francesco_> http://pastebin.com/t6chS0fE
<xfire78xx> sera
<francesco_> ecco il secondo http://pastebin.com/ZUxKEJqW
<Holden> francesco_, ok, ma ne manca un pezzo... manca lsusb
<Holden> francesco_, ok
<francesco_> Holden: che  mi dici ci sono speranze
<Holden> francesco_, hmm... lancia  luvcview
<francesco_> era questo che creava la libreria
<francesco_> dove cavolo si va ad istallare non lo trovo mi dai il comando dal terminake
<Holden> sudo apt-get install luvcview
<francesco_> mi dice che la versione  è già presnete
<Holden> francesco_, allora nel terminale lancia  luvcview
<francesco_> cosa metto come comando di lancio
<francesco_> fatto lanciato  ho messo lucview
<Holden> luvcview
<francesco_> ma  l'immagine è capovolta
<Holden> ok, volevo sapere questo
<francesco_> e non me la fa girare
<Holden> francesco_, è un portatile?
<francesco_> si
<francesco_> un asus
<Holden> e prima funzionava?
<francesco_> allora ti spiego in 2 parole
<francesco_> prima mi andava tutto bene nel senso che avevo inserito il comando quello che ti ho fatto vedere
<francesco_> e la web cam si era capovolta poi ho dovuto formattare
<francesco_> ho rimesso tutto anche lo stesso comando ma ora non va
<francesco_> ma con lsusb non la troviamo sta cacchio di web cam
<Holden> francesco_, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Holden> questo comando non va?
<francesco_> aspetta
<francesco_> questo collegamento mi apre skype  ma ho sempre l'immagine capovota
<Holden> chiudi skype
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> fatto
<Holden> sudo modprobe -vr uvcvideo
<Holden> lancia ↑
<francesco_> fatto ti mando tutto
<Holden> no
<Holden> ora lancia:   sudo modprobe -v uvcvideo
<francesco_> ok fatto
<Holden> lancia:   skype
<francesco_> fatto
<francesco_> controllo la web cam?
<Holden> si
<francesco_> no nulla io però mi ricordo che la volta scorsa avevo scaricato un programma simile a
<francesco_> chees che mi aveva creato lui la libreria della web cam
<francesco_> ma non mi ricordo il nome
<Holden> francesco_, su pastebin:  apt-get show skype
<francesco_> operazione non valida mi dice
<Holden> francesco_, si scusa, su pastebin:  apt-cache show skype
<francesco_> http://pastebin.com/TyiqXiCK
<Holden> francesco_, uname -a
<Holden> francesco_, incolla qui
<francesco_> Linux francesco-K52Jr 2.6.35-23-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:35:46 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Holden> francesco_, è davvero strano, mi pare tutto ok, anche perchè prima ti funzionava...
<francesco_> l'unica cosa ke mi resta è riformattare e rimetto tutto con molta calma
<Holden> francesco_, eh, ma non credo che risolvi il problema
<Holden> francesco_, forse c'è stato un aggiornamento del kernel? quanto tempo fa hai provato?
<francesco_> fino a questa mattina mi funzionava  pomeriggio ho formattato e adesso nn va
<Holden> francesco_, ma sicuro che prima non avevi un'altra versione? forse lucid 10.04?
<francesco_> no sicurissimo stesso cd
<francesco_> aspettA TI MANDO UN LINK
<Holden> francesco_, strano...
<francesco_> http://senbee.blogspot.com/2010/05/skype-lucid-webcam.html
<Holden> francesco_, ok, ma ora il problema è che anche cheese e luvcview la vedono capovolta
<Holden> quindi è un problema di driver
<francesco_> MI SA CHE C'È QUALCOSA CHE NON VA NO MI FA ENTRARE PIÙ IN SKYPE MI DICE PASS NON CORRETTA
<Holden> togli il CapsLock
<francesco_> aspetta un attimino
<francesco_> holden: scusa
<francesco_>  quando qui mi dicePoi andate su Sistema → Preferenze → Menu principale, cliccate su "internet" e quindi su "Skype", poi su "Proprietà".
<francesco_> Dove c'è scritto "comando", invece di "skype", mettete
<francesco_> ma io non lo trovo sta voce
<Holden> francesco_, non seguire quella guida, è per lucid, e poi non mi sembra un problema di skype, ma di drivers. ho chiesto su #v4l, vediamo se qualcuno risponde
<francesco_> ok grazie
<francesco_> holden: io dovrei andar nessuno ha risposto
<Holden> francesco_, ok, io c'ho provato :)
<francesco_> sai come si scaricano i driver della web cam
<francesco_> io ti ringrazio tanto sei stato dentilissimo
<francesco_> sai come si scaricano i driver della web ca
<Holden> francesco_, i drivers li hai già, bisogna solo vedere perchè vedi l'immagine capovolta
<Holden> francesco_, di solito su #v4l c'è la persona che ha scritto quel driver, che è molto disponibile e risponde, per questo ho provato
<francesco_> sui portatili la web cam è semrpe montata capovolta per ragioni di spazio e via softwer
<francesco_> ma li parlano in italiano o in inglese
<Holden> francesco_, si, ma il driver da quello che ne so contiene una lista delle webcam capovolte, così da sistemare le cose
<Holden> francesco_, solo inglese
<francesco_> cmq io dovrei trovare il modo di aggiornare i driver
<Holden> francesco_, il driver è uvcvideo, contenuto nel kernel, e visto che hai un kernel recente non credo che aggiornare il driver possa risolvere
<Holden> a meno che non sia un problema noto, e quindi risolto nelle ultime settimane
<Holden> che modello è esattamente il portatile?
<francesco_> asus k52 jr io ho visto qualcosa simile ma era in inglese e non ho capito bene
<francesco_> asus k52jr
<Holden> hmm... abbastanza nuovo
<Holden> ok, magari proviamo a chiedere domani o nei prossimi giorni su #v4l
<francesco_> ok dai forse è meglio
<francesco_> ti ringrazio sei molto gentile
<Holden> di niente
<francesco_> a domandi
<Holden> a domani
<Holden> dang, mi hanno risposto proprio adesso :D
<CoOltux> miiii netsplit
<CoOltux> :P
<francesco_> holden: ci sei
<Holden> francesco_, si
<francesco_> v4l-utils-0.8.0 come si istalla ecco cosa mancava
<francesco_> se nn ricordo mael
<Holden> si, vero, mi hanno risposto su #v4l
<francesco_> allora come lo istallo
<Holden> ho trovato la modifica che sistema il tuo laptop http://git.linuxtv.org/v4l-utils.git?a=commitdiff;h=224bc13597cc40a483631a43ffc408bbbd38fe7a
<Holden> francesco_, eh, fammi vedere un po...
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<francesco_> ciao
<Holden> francesco_, apri un terminale
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> fatto
<stejazz> francesco_, sai per caso se c'è bisogno di qualche programma in particolare per duplicare un dvd originale superiore ai 4.7 GB??
<francesco_> stejazz: non saprei
<francesco_> Holden: fatto
<stejazz> Holden, tu sai aiutarmi?
<Holden> francesco_, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libv4l
<francesco_> fatto
<Holden> francesco_, poi:   sudo apt-get update
<francesco_> fatto
<Holden> francesco_, poi:   sudo apt-get upgrade          e fammi vedere cosa fa su pastebin
<Holden> stejazz, non saprei
<jester-> stejazz: k9copy
<stejazz> ok grazie lo stesso
<stejazz> jester-, dove posso trovarlo?
<stejazz> con brasero non si può?
<jester-> nei repo
<stejazz> grazie per la risposta... ;-)
<francesco_> http://pastebin.com/L55vThJX
<francesco_> Holden: mi sa che forse ci siamo
<Holden> francesco_, perfetto, prova cheese
<francesco_> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<stejazz> jester-, brasero quindi non va bene se faccio semplicemente copia disco?
<Holden> :) francesco_ mi devi una birra
<jester-> stejazz: k9copy è un specifico trombatore di DVD
<francesco_> te ne spedisco una scatola intera
<jester-> uno dei piu potenti in circolazione
<Holden> francesco_, ok, ma scriviti i passi che hai fatto, così se formatti li rifai
<stejazz> ok...
<stejazz> ora lo scrico...
<jester-> Holden: bella vaccata che si debba dipendere da patch esterne
<francesco_> lo sto già facendo mamma mia che impresa
<stejazz> dopo puoi aiutarmi a fare una copia di un dvd?
<stejazz> ^_^
<Holden> jester-, alcuni laptop molto nuovi non sono ancora in maverick
<Holden> !info libv4l
<ubot-it> Package libv4l does not exist in lucid
<stejazz> jester-, l'ho installato...
<jester-> Holden: visto che qualcuno ha provveduto perchè non mettere a posto i kernel, come la storia della broadcom che ancora bisogna installare il firm a mano
<jester-> stejazz: aprilo e usalo
<stejazz> non lo so usare...
<francesco_> Holden:  buona notte cmq siamo stati fortunati perchè io mi sono ricordato che c'era una cosa da scaricare e te sapevi come istallarla questo si chiama gioco di squadra
<stejazz> ho solo un dvd doppio strato e non vorrei fare errori
<francesco_> ihihih
<jester-> stejazz: apri il cd da copiare
<Holden> francesco_, un attimo
<jester-> poi scegli se fare una iso e copiare direttamente
<Holden> francesco_, lsusb -v -d 093a:2521
<francesco_> adesso va
<Holden> francesco_, su pastebin, me lo chiedono si #v4l
<stejazz> jester-, quando clicco su open crasha e si chiude
<jester-> stejazz: sempre che il tuo masterizzatore non sia troppo vecchio da non supportare il dual layer
<francesco_> http://pastebin.com/Dwxv3wKU cosa vogliono sapere se va
<Holden> francesco_, no, dicono che quella webcam non era nel database
<Holden> francesco_, vogliono aggiungerla
<francesco_> azzo quindi adesso o contribuito a aumentare il database adesso posso andare a letto felice ihihihih
<Holden> francesco_, lol, si un attimo solo vedo se serve qualcos'altro
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> tranquillo
<Holden> francesco_, a posto. notte
<stejazz> jester-, crasha in continuazione...
<jester-> stejazz: dvd film?
<francesco_> Holden: ok dai buona notte ci sentiamo domani se ci sei
<Holden> francesco_, ciao
<Holden> jester-, cmq si, libv4l su maverick è a 0.6.4 , mentre la 0.8.1 è di 3 mesi fa, quindi dovrebbero aggiornare...
<jester-> Holden: sono curioso di vedere quando succede
<Holden> jester-, meno male che c'è il ppa va :D
<jester-> eh
<Holden> jester-, se vengono in canale persone con laptop nuovi e webcam al contrario, questo potrebbe aiutarli: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libv4l && sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> Holden: :) ho preso nota
<Holden> jester-, bene :)
<jester-> che se non funza la cam vanno in paranoia
<Holden> e certo xD
<Holden> che poi abbandonano ubuntu :D
<jester-> peccato che su altre distro vengono presi a male parole e tornano lol
<Holden> ma senza webcam :D
<crazyduck> Ciao Amici  qualcuno conosce il modo di avere l'italiano  su tutti i software caricati  da ubuntu ....
<ange> Hello everyone!
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> esiste un convertitore file powerpoint in avi con ubuntu
<alessandro_> ?
<x_> darksin.net
<soroush> come posso eleminare questa errore?
<soroush> Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<soroush> non posso raggiongere oppure installare dei pacchetti perché c'é sempre un errore cosí Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-17
<ubas> salve ragazzi c'è nessuno per darmi un aiutino?
<krabador> ubas, fa la domanda
<ubas> allora, penso di aver preso un virus.... cioè mi spiego meglio,all'avvio di ubuntu si aprono 40 cartelle file manager nella taskbar,poi dopo un pò si chiudono da sole.Però ora non mi fa aprire nessuna cartella,al suo posto si avvia il file manager
<ubas> che però si blocca caricandosi,cioè nn posso aprilro,si blocca e poi scompare
<ubas> ah cmq mi correggo da un altro problema.... mi si stanno aprendo file manager con la pala e poi si chiudono da soli Oo
<anGe`> ciao ubas
<ubas> ciao ange ^^
<anGe`> la tua domanda non è propriamente corretta
<ubas> lol perchè manca il punto interrogativo? Oo
<anGe`> potresti formularla in maniera più comprensibile?
<ubas> certamente
<anGe`> molto gentile
<anGe`> :)
<ubas> allora,ubuntu mi da i seguenti problemi 1: all'avvio del sistema operativo si aprono centinaia di cartelle file manager,non sul desktop ma direttamente nella sidebar e non sono espandibili.Qeusti dopo un pò si chiudono da soli. Quanto tento di aprire una cartella si apre il file manager,sempre nella sidebar o non si apre affatto.Ogni tanto senza toccar nulla si aprono cmq ste cartelle ''avvio del file manager'' sempre
<ubas> però non cliccabili
<ubas> scusa gli errori grammaticali ma l'ho scritto in fretta ^^
<anGe`> ubas qual'è la tua conoscenza del terminale?
<ubas> diciamo che ci frequentiamo un pò
<anGe`> molto bene
<ubas> ma se mi dai i comandi posso fare
<anGe`> allora non sarà un problema per te aprirlo e digitare: nautilus
<anGe`> stai usando ubuntu, ho capito bene
<ubas> ah si... prima ho modificato delle impostazioni del nautilus per far uscire le cartelle sullo sfondo
<ubas> però nn sono uscite
<ubas> si cmq ubuntu
<anGe`> dammi il risultato che il terminale mostra quando scrivi: nautilus -sul terminale
<ubas> digitato nautilus non succede nulla
<ubas> s'era impallato pardon:(nautilus:3147): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<ubas> (nautilus:3147): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Carlin0> ubas, hai installato con wubi o su partizione a se stante ?
<ubas> partizioen a se stante,ha un hd da 320gb sata,ed ho solo questo sistema installato
<soroush> come posso eleminare questa errore?
<soroush> Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<ubas> l'ho installato da meno di un paio d'ore linux... devo dirvi le cose che ho isntallato sopra? ^^
<soroush> non posso raggiongere oppure installare dei pacchetti perché c'é sempre un errore cosí Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<CRAZYDUCK> DOVREI AGGIUNGERE DEI caratteri  aggiutivi  qualcuno sa come si  fa .. su internet ho trovato un sakko di roba ma qualcuno qui  mi ha detto  nn fidarti mai della rete chiedi prima qui
<Carlin0> ubas, hai installato roba scaricando al di fuori dei repo ?
<anGe`> ubas proviamo un metodo
<marcotux> CRAZYDUCK, no maiuscolo e no k, prima di tutto
<CRAZYDUCK> marcotux: hai raione infatti nn mi ero accorto del caps lock
<ubas> solo jdownloader perchè non c'è nei report.... cmq ho seguito una guida su un wiki aggiungendo dei report alla lista.Angè dimmi ^^
<CRAZYDUCK> marcotux: sorry
<marcotux> CRAZYDUCK, ok allora tranquillo
<CRAZYDUCK> marcotux: sono super sereno
<anGe`> apri il gestore pacchetti ed "rimuovi completamente" nautilus. Una volta terminata la procedura, prova a reinstallarlo e riavvia
<anGe`> ubas prima di fare questo, verifica nelle impostazioni di avvio se ubuntu ripristina la precedente sessione
<CRAZYDUCK> marcotux: la cappa mi piaceva ...ops
<marcotux> CRAZYDUCK, comunque, i caratteri aggiuntivi per cosa ti servono? e con caratteri aggiuntivi cosa intendi, font?
<ubas> scusami dove lo trovo impostazioni di avvio? nn lo trovo ^^
<CRAZYDUCK> marcotux: si  sto facendo una roba con gimp  e mi sono accorto che molti font non ci sono ... tipo quelli  windows
<CRAZYDUCK> marcotux: intanto parto  con quelli poi vediamo
<ubas> mi è venuto il dubbio che abbia preso un virus OO
<marcotux> CRAZYDUCK, comunque se trovi font in formato ttf vanno bene, poi non mi ricordo come si installano ma non dovrebbero esserci rischi
<marcotux> c'è una cartella .font nella home vi risulta?
<anGe`> ubas, cosa ti fa pensare che il pc abbia un virus? (es. sei stato su un sito di file .deb poco affidabile?)
<ubas> no non credo angè solo che non m'è mai capitata na cosa simile,in tutto io ho installato roba da gestione pacchetti,cancellato amarok 2 e messo la 1.4 e installato jdownloader
<CRAZYDUCK> marcotux: ho un font  config nei file nascosti  è quella?
<marcotux> CRAZYDUCK, non mi ricordo purtroppo...
<CRAZYDUCK> marcotux: mi affido ad internet
<anGe`> ubas attendi....
<ubas> mi sa che faccio prima a riformattarlo no angè?
<marcotux> comunque dovresti trovare senza problemi
<anGe`> CRAZYDUCK, ho la soluzione
<CRAZYDUCK> anGe`: spara grazie in anticipo
<anGe`> CRAZYDUCK, apri la cartella home e fai una nuova cartella. La nuova cartella la rinominerai ".font" (senza le virgolette), la apri e riversi li dentro i tuoi font. All'avio dei programma di grafica o testo appariranno nella lista caratteri
<marcotux> anGe`, allora ricordavo bene
<anGe`> ricorda il . su .font - la cartella deve essere nascosta (scelte del OS)
<anGe`> si marcotux
<anGe`> ubas, ti rispiego velocemente che devi fare:
<ubas> ok dimmi tutto sono tutt'orecchie ^^
<anGe`> ubas, vai su Sistema / Preferenze / Applicazioni d'avvio
<CRAZYDUCK> anGe`: confermi  che devo trovare nella rete caratteri ttf
<ubas> ho già visto non c'è file manager
<anGe`> nella scheda "Opzioni" togli, se c'è, la spunta su "Memorizzare automaticamente le applicazioni in esecuzione terminando la sessione"
<ubas> ok,non c'era ^_^
<anGe`> CRAZYDUCK, basta andare su google e digitare "free font". Buona caccia di font :)
<CRAZYDUCK> anGe`: thanks so much
<marcotux> ttf sta per true type font comunque, nel caso lo trovi scritto per intero
<layn> Salve
<anGe`> ubas, se la spunta non è presente, fai i passi da gestore pacchetti che ti ho dato. Evita cmq di installare dentro partizioni NTFS. Il file system di windows pecca di grave perdita di dati
<ubas> mah allora mi sa che domani mattina riformatto tutto e starò più attento
<anGe`> di conseguenza anche linux, dalla regola fallacea di windows FS tende a perdere dati. Non è un virus, è il file system di windows
<ubas> cmq grazie mille per l'aiuto e la disponibilità a tarda notte ^^
<anGe`> ti consiglio un'installazione con partizione a parte
<ubas> no angè
<ubas> io qua windows non c'è l'ho proprio
<ubas> perchè già sto pc mi da problemi
<anGe`> allora cambia hard disk
<anGe`> :D
<anGe`> te la cavi con una 50ina di euri
<ubas> lo so,ma con linux non sai quanti hd ho recuperato
<anGe`> CRAZYDUCK, non c'è di che
<ubas> vabè devo rendere il pc nuovo
<ubas> cmq vado a letto
<ubas> buona notte a tutti
<layn> notte
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<layn> EsUlU: hi
<EsUlU> scusate mi io dovrei chiudere il servizio mysql
<EsUlU> che comando dal terminale devo usare
<EsUlU> perfavore
<layn> EsUlU: # /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<EsUlU> dormite tutti
<EsUlU> lol
<EsUlU> adesso provo
<EsUlU> intanto grazie
<layn> EsUlU: figurati
<EsUlU> dice questo
<EsUlU> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<anGe`> non devi mettere i due punti
<anGe`> ciao layn
<EsUlU> ho provato a fare : sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql
<EsUlU> infatti
<EsUlU> no li metto
<anGe`> ilc omando corretto è:  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql
<EsUlU> e non va
<EsUlU> mi dice il messaggio che ti ho scritto
<layn> anGe`: ciao
<EsUlU> allora vispiego quale il problema
<EsUlU> io sto usando il comando sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<EsUlU> per rimuovere dal hardisk phpmyadim
<EsUlU> per poter dopo rinstallarlo
<EsUlU> quando vad oa dare il commando
<EsUlU> sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<EsUlU> l'elliminazione
<EsUlU> va avanti
<EsUlU> fino a un certo puntp
<EsUlU> fino a un certo punto
<FloodBotIt1> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<layn> EsUlU:  prova con  /etc/rc.d/init.d/mysql stop
<EsUlU> che si ferme , dando un errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/544680/
<EsUlU> io ho pensato perche msql sia ancora attivo
<EsUlU> layn comunque non va
<EsUlU> ne meno come mi hai detto tu
<EsUlU> a che cosa è dovuto quel errore secondo a voi
<CRAZYDUCK> anGe`: ecco copiati nella cartella.font  devo fare una sorta di "refresh" perchè cosi  su due piedi  gimp  non l ha caricati
<anGe`> devi riavviare gimp se era gia aperto al momento dell'installazione
<anGe`> dei font*
<EsUlU> quindi che commando devo usare
<layn> EsUlU: credo sia dovuto al fatto che non riesci a connetterti all database
<EsUlU> ma io voglio cancellare tutto
<EsUlU> e ripartire da capo
<EsUlU> come devo fare
<CRAZYDUCK> anGe`: purtroppo riavviato  gimp ma non mi da i caretteri
<anGe`> attendi....
<layn> EsUlU: per php basta eliminare i file manualmente
<EsUlU> non ha una cartella
<anGe`> CRAZYDUCK, apri un terminale e dai: sudo fc-cache -fv
<layn> EsUlU: e risistemare il file htt
<layn> EsUlU: httpd
<EsUlU> diventa molto complicato
<EsUlU> da come dici tu allora
<EsUlU> ubuntu non ha una opzione di ripristino
<EsUlU> per caso
<layn> mmm
<layn> EsUlU: ma cos'è che non va il database?
<layn> EsUlU: e vuoi eliminarlo?
<EsUlU> allora il problema è che io vorrei provare ad installare php sul mio ubuntu
<layn> EsUlU: e quindi?
<layn> EsUlU: se ti spieghi forse possiamo aiutarti
<EsUlU> quando sono andato a impastare il pasword a phpmyadmin
<EsUlU> qualche cosa non è andata quindi non so qualè il pasword per entrare allora ho deciso di eliminare tutto e ripartire dacapo
<CRAZYDUCK> anGe`: dai un occhio  qui  please !!!http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544683/
<EsUlU> hai caito layn
<EsUlU> ?
<CRAZYDUCK> yvesBsAs: dall' estero con furore forse se tutto va bene dovrei venire li afebbraio ... sperem
<yvesBsAs> CRAZYDUCK, ciao, per tutto cosa non sia supporto dai /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<EsUlU> io devo aspettare
<EsUlU> qualche risposta gentilmente
<EsUlU> che non ho capito
<EsUlU> lol
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, sono entrato ora, puoi ripetere il tuo problema?
<layn> EsUlU: potresti provare a cercare la password che hai dimenticato nel file config.inc.php nella cartella phpmyadmin
<EsUlU> non me la apre la cartella
<EsUlU> e quando me la apre la cartella è vuota
<anGe`> CRAZYDUCK, scusami, la cartella si deve chiamare .fonts
<anGe`> poi ridai il comando
<anGe`> di cui sopra
<anGe`> chiedo scusa per l'errore
<layn> EsUlU: hai provato a reinstallare tutto?
<EsUlU> senza cancellare
<EsUlU> ?
<layn> EsUlU: il fatto è che senza un backup non so come aiutarti
<EsUlU> che pacco
<layn> almeno potevi fare un backup del database e del php
<EsUlU> YvesBsAs
<EsUlU> ne meno tu
<EsUlU> ?
<layn> EsUlU: prova a reinstallare senza cancellare
<EsUlU> ok
<EsUlU> adesso ci provo
<layn> EsUlU: il problema è che tu non riesci nemmeno ad accedere ai file di php
<layn> EsUlU: oppure cercare di fare la rimozione forzata di php e mysql
<yvesBsAs> ma se è la password di phpmyadmin non conviene un "sudo apt-get purge" per levare pure i file di configurazione?
<EsUlU> come devo fare
<EsUlU> ?
<layn> yvesBsAs: non va
<layn> EsUlU: hai provato la rimozione?
<yvesBsAs> resta quindi un qualcosa, allora è nella home dell'utente..
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544680/
<EsUlU> come faccio a fare la rimozione forzata
<EsUlU> layn
<layn> EsUlU: prova con un remove
<layn> sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, ma una volta tirato via tutto se riavvii il pc resta ugualmente quel database?
<layn> rimuovi anche mysql
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<layn> oppure se riesci ad accedere al database
<EsUlU> noon va
<yvesBsAs> cosi si levano i file di config
<layn> il comando per rimuovere un database  è
<EsUlU> mi da un errore
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544680/
<EsUlU> mi da questo se uso sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<yvesBsAs> ferma il mysql, deve essere avviato
<EsUlU> mi da questo layn
<EsUlU> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<EsUlU> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<EsUlU> rusell@rusell-Extensa-5230:~$ sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<EsUlU> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<FloodBotIt1> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<EsUlU> scusate
<yvesBsAs> ferma il mysql, deve essere avviato
<layn> EsUlU: dai questo
<layn> sudo apt-get install -f
<EsUlU> layn
<EsUlU> allora aspetta
<EsUlU> nmon me lo fa
<EsUlU> mi da un errore adesso ti do il link
<layn> ok
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, ma se usi apt dal terminale devi chiudere il gestore pacchetti..
<EsUlU> si
<EsUlU> lo so
<EsUlU> infatti non è mica aperto
<EsUlU> layn
<EsUlU> ecco a te
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544695/
<layn> EsUlU: si
<FloodBotIt1> EsUlU: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, c'è un processo di apt avviato (o bloccato), riavvia il PC e prova, se loo rifa bisogna cancellare a mano il file di lock
<layn> allora facciamo na cosa
<EsUlU> dimmi
<layn> EsUlU: avevi tutto chiuso quando hai avuto l'errore ?
<layn> riavvia
<layn> e riprova a rimuovere
<EsUlU> ho gia fatto 3 volte
<layn> ok
<layn> EsUlU: prova come ti ho detto prima a reinstallare senza cancallare si dovrebbe sbloccare
<layn> EsUlU: ok
<layn> ?
<EsUlU> ti ho gia dato il link dell'errore che mi fa
<layn> EsUlU: ho visto il link
<layn> EsUlU: reinstalla mysql e phpmyadmin
<layn> EsUlU: in modo da sbloccare il processo del gestore pacchetti
<layn> EsUlU: poi li rimuovi
<EsUlU> bene
<EsUlU> adesso ci provo
<EsUlU> dia
<EsUlU> intanto grazie mille
<layn> EsUlU: e di cosa figurati
<layn> comunque un database si rimuove con il comando drop database 'nome_database'
<layn> nel caso dovessi ridimenticare la password
<layn> ma ti consiglio un backup
<layn> la prossima volta
<EsUlU> non posso manco installare adesso
<EsUlU> che rottura
<EsUlU> ok
<layn> EsUlU: l'errore è lo stesso?
<EsUlU> mi da un errore un attimo che ti do il link dell'errore ok o ti disturbo
<layn> dai
<layn> manda
<EsUlU> si errore è uguale
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, se dai nel terminale il comando:
<yvesBsAs> ps aux|grep "/var/lib/dpkg/"
<yvesBsAs> cosa ti risponde?
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544704/
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo kill 4969
<yvesBsAs> sudo kill 4975
<yvesBsAs> e poi ro
<yvesBsAs> riprova
<EsUlU> sudo kill 4975 mi dice kill: No such process
<layn> yvesBsAs: il fatto è che è rimasto il processo in sospeso con phpmyadmin nella rimozione
<layn> yvesBsAs: credo si potrebbe provare a sbloccarlo con un sudo apt-get -f remove
<yvesBsAs> layn, ma se riavvia il pc non si sblocca?
<layn> yvesBsAs: no
<layn> yvesBsAs: deve finire il percorso
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, riprova il comando
<yvesBsAs> ps aux|grep "/var/lib/dpkg/"
<yvesBsAs> da la stessa roba?
<yvesBsAs> layn, li mi sembra sia dpkg ingolfato..
<layn> yvesBsAs: infatti questo dicevo
<layn> EsUlU:  prova a pulire le candelette
<yvesBsAs> magri risolve recuperando il backup della lista
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544706/
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, ok, son spariti, ora fai come dice layn
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install -f
<layn> bene qualche risultato
<EsUlU> ha rimosso tutto mi pare
<layn> EsUlU: fosse stato un problema solo di database la prossima volta qualunque cosa sul db contattaci prima di ingolfare il sistema
<EsUlU> no mi ha causato nessun errore
<layn> EsUlU: :)
<layn> EsUlU: :)
<layn> bene
<layn> quindi ha rimosso il tutto?
<EsUlU> adesso provo
<layn> ok
<layn> yvesBsAs: pare fatta
<layn> EsUlU: per quanto riguarda i database qualunque cosa è il mio lavoro
<EsUlU> provo con questo
<EsUlU> sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<layn> EsUlU: ok
<yvesBsAs> credo di si, spero non sia restato un file di config a guastar la festa, ma al limite basta rimuovere di nuovo con purge e dovrebbe schizzare via
<EsUlU> mi da lo stesso errore
<layn> EsUlU: mmm
<EsUlU> facciamo cosi
<EsUlU> io adesso vado a letto al massimo domani ci ripasso cosi con calma vediamo che dobbiamo fare che ne dite
<EsUlU> ?
<layn> EsUlU: ok
<yvesBsAs> EsUlU, ma ti da errore del lock di dpkg?
<EsUlU> quelle scritte che vi prima linkate
<yvesBsAs> ok, si blocca nel rimuoverlo, è dpkg ingrippato
<EsUlU> a domani
<yvesBsAs> bisognerà lavorarlo sui fianchi...
<EsUlU> intanto vi ringrazio per la gentilezza
<EsUlU> notte
<yvesBsAs> notte
<layn> notte
<SPartacus2> buon gironrno a tutti
<SPartacus2> mi date una mano con la scheda audio per piacere
<SPartacus2> glpiana:ciaooo
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> ciao SPartacus2
<SPartacus2> come va?<qui ci sono 4 gradi mamma che freddo
<glpiana> SPartacus2, bene, freddo. ma non è questo il canale per le chiacchiere. c'è #ubuntu-it-chat per quello :)
<SPartacus2> lo so ascolta sai come congurere la scheda audio del mio k52jr
<SPartacus2> in pratica appena inserisco lo spinotto delle cuffie continuano a suonare le casse dl pc e le cuffie non si sentonio
<glpiana> SPartacus2, installa pavucontrol
<SPartacus2> aspetta un attimo
<SPartacus2> fatto
<glpiana> SPartacus2, apri pavucontrol
<glpiana> SPartacus2, lo apri digitando pavucontrol nel temrinale
<SPartacus2> fatto
<glpiana> SPartacus2, vai nella scheda "uscite"
<SPartacus2> ci sono
<glpiana> SPartacus2, dove c'è scritto Port, clicca e dimmi che voci leggi nel menu
<SPartacus2> ascolta port non c'è  c'e solo un mentù a tendina
<SPartacus2> mostra e li c'è tutti i dispositivi
<glpiana> ok, dimmi che dice quel menu
<glpiana> naaa, non so se stai guardando nel posto corretto
<glpiana> prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | SPartacus2
<ubot-it> SPartacus2: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ah lo vedi in basso "mostra ..." ?
<SPartacus2> dice allora aspetta devo cambiare pc
<glpiana> prendi una schermata che vediamo
<SPartacus2> ok
<Spartacus2> glpiana: ci sei
<glpiana> eh
<Spartacus2> come lo lancio dal terminale
<Spartacus2> pavucontrol?
<glpiana> sì
<Spartacus2> fatto
<Spartacus2> adesso faccio la scermata
<Spartacus2> file:///home/francesco/Scrivania/Schermata-1.png
<glpiana> Spartacus2, non ho accesso al tuo pc
<glpiana> !image | Spartacus2
<ubot-it> Spartacus2: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Spartacus2> glpiana:aspetta piccolo problema mi sono spariti i pulsanti in alto nelle finestre quello di ciusura ingrandimento e di minimizzazione
<glpiana> Spartacus2, premi alt + F2   e digita metacity --replace
<Spartacus2> lo ho premuto ma non mi compare nulla
<glpiana> Spartacus2, vai su sistema preferenze aspetto e nell'ultima scheda imposta gli effetti su "nessuno"
<Spartacus2> fatto ok ci siamo
<glpiana> Spartacus2, vediamo sta schermata, su :)
<Spartacus2> ok
<glpiana> hai capito cosa devi fare?
<Spartacus2> credo di si ma nn si fa prima se lo facciamo con il dekstop remoto
<glpiana> Spartacus2, no
<Spartacus2> ok
<Spartacus2> ma nn mi caricare l'immagine
<Spartacus2> aspetta
<glpiana> Spartacus2, e ti sconsiglio di proporre a chi non conosci di accedere in remoto al tuo pc ;)
<Spartacus2> ok
<Spartacus2> nn la carica sono andato dove ai detto te  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add sono andato su sfoglia ho selezionato la foto ma nn me la carica
<Spartacus2> Please agree to terms. ecco cosa mi dice
<glpiana> Spartacus2, e metti la spunta nella casellina, dai
<Spartacus2> ok scusa nn me ne ero accorto
<Spartacus2> http://imagebin.org/128289
<glpiana> Spartacus2, clicca col siniistro sull'icona del volume della barra e sceli di aprire la regolazione volume. vai nella scheda "uscita"
<glpiana> Spartacus2, lì in basso vedi la voce connettore?
<Spartacus2> la voce connettore non c'è ma io ho trovato un link in cui hanno il mio stesso problema e nn so come dicono lo hanno risolto
<Spartacus2> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=247741.0
<glpiana> Spartacus2, un po' vecchiotto quel post
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<Spartacus2> si ma è il mio stesso problema e poi ho trovato anche questo  http://www.ilbloggatore.com/a1/2010/03/17/risolvere-il-problema-del-jack-cuffie-ubuntu-9-10/
<Spartacus2> che dici lo faccio
<glpiana> Spartacus2, comunque puoi provare una opzione in quel file. digita nel temrinale lspci | grep -i audio
<glpiana> Spartacus2, scusa, mi si è disconnesso
<glpiana> <glpiana> Spartacus2, comunque puoi provare una opzione in quel file. digita nel temrinale lspci | grep -i audio
<Spartacus2> ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> Sono nuovo di linux e ho alcuni problemi: 1) Inserisco una pen drive nel pc e non ci posso copiare nulla all'interno perchè la chiavetta viene vista come utente di root e quindi dovrei loggarmi come root per usarla; non so come loggarmi come utente di root e non capisco perchè per usare la pen drive devo essere super utente.
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ho installato ubuntu 10.10.
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, inserisci la penna, poi digita mount   in un terminale e copia su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | pivellino-ubuntu
<ubot-it> pivellino-ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Spartacus2> glpiana: ti mando un link con quello che viene fuori
<massimo18> Buon giorno (freddo)
<glpiana> Spartacus2, è una riga, incolla pure qui
<Spartacus2> http://pastebin.com/XvyntzsX
<Spartacus2> francesco@francesco-K52Jr:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<Spartacus2> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<Spartacus2> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<glpiana> Spartacus2, ok, che portatile è?
<Spartacus2> asus k52 jr
<Spartacus2> è abbastanza nuovo meno di un anno
<glpiana> Spartacus2, se scrivi alsamixer in un terminale, che scritta vedi di fianco a chipset?
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544790/
<Spartacus2> glpiana: http://imagebin.org/128291
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, perchè non dai il comando che ti ho detto di dare?
<pivellino-ubuntu> sto usando window al momento, con quel comando posso usare la pen drive senza loggarmi come root?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, ma hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<Spartacus2> glpiana: hai visto il link?
<glpiana> Spartacus2, sì, sto cercando l'opzione per la tua scheda
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho capito devo riprovare quando sono a casa
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, volevi risolvere il problema a distanza?
<Spartacus2> glpiana:ok grazia
<pivellino-ubuntu> pensavo si potesse risolvere
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie, provo a casa
<pivellino-ubuntu> per gli archivi tar.gz come si installano?
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, dipende da cosa c'è dentro. se contengono sorgenti da compilare (cosa che non necessariamente devi fare) prova a cominciare a leggere qui
<glpiana> !sorgenti | pivellino-ubuntu
<ubot-it> pivellino-ubuntu: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok, grazie
<Spartacus2> glpiana: scusa ma forse ho trovato quello che fa per noi
<glpiana> Spartacus2, vediamo
<Spartacus2> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,414900.msg3261447.html#msg3261447 qui c'è ancke k52 jr
<glpiana> Spartacus2, oki, segui quei passaggi
<glpiana> Spartacus2, se hai dubbi su come fare chiedi
<Spartacus2> e be come si apre il file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> Spartacus2, gksu gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Spartacus2> ok
<Spartacus2> e per creare il file/etc/init.d/hd-conexant
<glpiana> sudo touch /etc/init.d/hd-conexant
<Spartacus2> Glpiana: sudo touch /etc/init.d/hd-conexant con questo comando non succede nulla
<glpiana> Spartacus2, come no. ti ha creato il file se non ha dato errori
<Spartacus2> quello era il primo comando e pia ha aperto il file ho inserito la prima riga di comando e adesso la seconda riga dovrebbe crearmi un altro file se non ho capito male
<glpiana> <Spartacus2> e per creare il file/etc/init.d/hd-conexant
<glpiana> <glpiana> sudo touch /etc/init.d/hd-conexant
<glpiana> Spartacus2, il primo comando :  gksu gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf serve a editare il file
<Spartacus2> si ok si apre una foglio (chiamiamolo cosi') dove io inserisco  options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad poi io dovrei creare un file  /etc/init.d/hd-conexant in cui dovrei scrivere tutto quel codice enorme ma il secondo file non mi si pare forse perchè devo prima salvare e chiudere il primo
<Spartacus2> ?
<glpiana> Spartacus2, allora tu mi hai chiesto come creare il file. io ti ho risposto come creare il file. se devi editarlo: gksu gedit /etc/init.d/hd-conexant
<Spartacus2> ok scusa
<Spartacus2> adesso come si rende eseguibile
<max_sme> ciao ma la diretta rai si riesce a vederla?
<massimo18> max_sme: hai pagato il canone?
<max_sme> della tv si
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<max_sme> ma qui sul pc non riesco
<Spartacus2> glpiana: come rendo eseguibie il file appena editato
<glpiana> Spartacus2, sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/hd-conexant
<Spartacus2> prima lo salvo vero
<glpiana> Spartacus2, è indifferente, ma prima o poi devi salvarlo
<Spartacus2> ho unserito il comando e guarda che mi dice  francesco@francesco-K52Jr:~$ sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/hd-conexant
<Spartacus2> francesco@francesco-K52Jr:~$
<massimo18> normale
<Spartacus2> non si se lo ha reso eseguibile
<glpiana> Spartacus2, lo ha reso eseguibile
<massimo18> Spartacus2: se un comando non da errori vuol dire che f il suo dovere
<Spartacus2> massimo18:  ok grazie
<Spartacus2> azzo ora mi da un errore http://pastebin.com/kGCFk9np cosa significa
<glpiana> Spartacus2, niente di cui preoccuparsi
<Spartacus2> ok grazie
<glpiana> caffè
<Spartacus2> update-rc.d hd-conexant defaults su questo comando perchè mi da permesso negato  francesco@francesco-K52Jr:~$ update-rc.d hd-conexant defaults
<Spartacus2> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/hd-conexant missing LSB information
<Spartacus2> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<Spartacus2>  Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/hd-conexant ...
<Spartacus2>    /etc/rc0.d/K20hd-conexant -> ../init.d/hd-conexant
<FloodBotIt1> Spartacus2: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Spartacus2> Massimo: ci sei
<Spartacus2> glpiana: come creo il file /etc/pm/sleep.d/30_custom-hd-conexant (poi gli devo inserire un codice)
<OverMe> come hai fatto per l'altro file
<Spartacus2> OverMe: dici a me
<OverMe> si
<Spartacus2> scusa maio non sono pratico sono nuovo di ubunto lo istallato da 3 giorni
<massimo18> Spartacus2: secondo me dovresti documentarti un pochino
<massimo18> Spartacus2: e comunque per creare un file il comando è sempre lo stesso
<OverMe> Spartacus2, si ma se ti hanno appena detto come creare un file e modificarlo basta leggere sopra
<Spartacus2> massimo18: è vero che mi dovrei documentare ma questo per me è un modno del tutto nuovo per i primi tempi avrei bisogno di un po di assistenza di in più poi mi muovo da solo sulle mie gambe io non credo che voi usate ubuntu da 3 giorni
<massimo18> Spartacus2: scusami tanto ma se ti è stato detto come creare un file ora richiedi la stessa cosa non penso sia per cattiveria che ti si dice di leggere quello che ti è stato detto
<Spartacus2> il comando è questo giusto?  sudo touch /etc/init.d/hd-conexant
<Spartacus2> Credo di aver fatto tutto adesso riavvio e vedo se funziona speriamo in bene
<Spartacus2> massimo18: ci sono riuscito
<massimo18> Spartacus2: bene
<Spartacus2> non si sentivano le cuffie era quello il mio problema
<Spartacus2> glpiana:grazie della pazienza
<Spartacus2> massimo18: e anche grazie a te
<glpiana> Spartacus2, a posto?
<newbirc> buon giorno a tutti
<newbirc> avrei bisogno di aiuto per recuperare l'avvio di ubuntu
<K99Brain> newbirc, spiegati meglio
<newbirc> questioni di mbr e grub
<newbirc> :)
<newbirc> ciao K99Brain
<K99Brain> ah, devi recuperare il grub?
<K99Brain> !grub | newbirc, segui qui
<ubot-it> newbirc, segui qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Spartacus2> glpiana: i tutto ok grazie adesso le cuffie vanno
<newbirc> K99Brain : ho seguito  questa guida ma ho problemi
<Spartacus2> ora sto cercando di visualizzare i livvelli di inchiostro nelle stampamti
<K99Brain> newbirc, dimmi dove
<newbirc> K99Brain: ho fatto tutti i passi senza problemi
<newbirc> poi all'avvio ho degli errori
<K99Brain> che errori?
<newbirc> sulle cartelle /dev, /sys e /proc
<newbirc> cerca di montarle ma non le trove
<newbirc> trova
<K99Brain> newbirc, ma non le avrai mica messe in fstab?
<newbirc> ho seguito la guida
<newbirc> avevo installato un ubuntu 10.04
<K99Brain> newbirc, ma le cartelle che dici non te le trova quando?
<K99Brain> newbirc, mentre segui la guida per ripristinare il grub?
<K99Brain> newbirc, oppure all'avvio del sistema?
<newbirc> ho seguito la guida e non ho avuto nessun errore, poi all'avvio del sistema ho questi errori nel mounting
<Spartacus2> glpiana: sai nulla tu in merito ai livelli di inon li vedonchiostro su come vederli ho istallato i drivere delle 2 stampanti che ho ma
<newbirc> K99Brain : come posso aiutarti a capire?
<newbirc> c'è qualcun'altro?
<enzotib> newbirc, parti con un livecd o liveusb e vieni qui, che controlliamo
<newbirc> vieni qui in che senso?
<newbirc> il problema è su un portatile e ti sto scrivendo dal fisso
<newbirc> cmq fatto
<enzotib> newbirc, vieni qui = connettiti in questo canale dal pc interessato
<newbirc> in questa situazione non va bene?
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<enzotib> newbirc, che significa?
<newbirc> enzotib: fisso e portatile?
<francesco_> ciao, vorrei sapere come fare per installare skype su ubuntu 10.04
<francesco_> qualcuno è cosi gentile da aiutarmi???
<K99Brain> !skype | installare
<ubot-it> installare: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<FrigoVuoto> buongiorno perchè ogni tanto le icone del mio desktop si modificano e come faccio a ripristinare? su aspetto>personalizza>icone non si modificano con le prescelte
<polis> ciao
<layn> Salve!
<layn> http://www.layn.tk
<roxdragon> layn, NO SPAM
<roxdragon> azz
<davyde> buogiorno gentaglia
<roxdragon> giorno
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<bizio0105> Buongiorno a tutti. Problema: ho installato Tor + Polipo + Torbutton su Ubuntu 10.04 - Al test il messaggio è questo: "Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?" - Al tentativo di connessione con tor attivato il messaggio è questo: "Firefox è configurato per utilizzare un server proxy che sta rifiutando le connessioni". Sto usando le impostazioni proxy consiglate.
<illupa> bizio0105, secondo me devi metterle manualmente senza usare il torbutton...
<bizio0105> illupa, a parte che non lo so fare... ma torbutton è comodissimo!
<bizio0105> comunque... come si fa?
<illupa> da mozilla impostazioni ..
<bizio0105> ah tu parli delle impostazioni... già provato...
<bizio0105> pensavo gestire tor manualmente...
<layn> hey
<bizio0105> comunque non conosco altre impostazioni oltre a quelle consigliate
<layn> EsUlU, risolto?
<bizio0105> può essere che è un problema di polipo? Provo privoxy o vidalia? Soltanto che polipo viene installato di default con il pacchetto tor
<illupa> non ricordo , ma comunque se cerchi in google ce qualche guida... con privoxy poi prova come ho detto...
<bizio0105> ma praticamente è un'alternativa di polipo, no?
<illupa> non sono pratico .. è non ricordo
<illupa> ma avevo fato così
<illupa> fatto
<bizio0105> ok :) grazie lo stesso
<bizio0105> provo comunque a postare sul forum
<EsUlU> ciao layn
<EsUlU> no
<EsUlU> assolutamente no
<layn> mi rimandi l'errore
<layn> EsUlU, mi rimandi l'errore
<EsUlU> un attimo
<EsUlU> usando questo comando dici     sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<EsUlU> layn ci sei
<EsUlU> ?
<layn> EsUlU, si
<layn> Wssi quelli
<layn> EsUlU, si manda la  risposta
<EsUlU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544867/
<ebente> Ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 9.10 con l' acpi=off, altrimenti si freeza tutto dopo pochi secondi dall' avvio. Come posso sistemare il problema evitando di mettere acpi=off? grazie a tutti
<EsUlU> layn l'hai
<EsUlU> visto
<EsUlU> ?
<layn> EsUlU, si
<HoldenC> ebente: hai un pc vecchio?
<EsUlU> ok
<ebente> HoldenC:  ha 6/7 anni, che dati ti interessa sapere se posso dirteli?
<HoldenC> ebente: cpu, ram, scheda video
<yankee> salve, io ho un portatile con porta infrarossi integrata, come faccio a sapere se è attiva?
<ebente> HoldenC:  cpu 3 GHz, 2 GB di ram, scheda video Nvidia GT 8600
<HoldenC> ebente: ah bene, perche' non provi lucid o maverick allora? la 9.10 e' abbastanza vecchia
<ebente> HoldenC: intendi la 10.4 o 10.10? Le avevo scaricate/masterizzate/installate, ma mi davano più problemi di questa versione. Se questa (la 9.10) la impostavo con il solo acpi=off, alle altre dovevo settare nomodeset, noapic, nolapic, un casino per me che sono nabbo, quindi ho mantenuto la più "comoda"
<HoldenC> ebente: si intendo quelle. e' strano, sono piu' recenti e dovrebbero andare meglio, magari dopo aver installato i drivers proprietari nvidia. hai visto se e' disponibile un aggiornamento del bios per la tua scheda madre?
<ebente> HoldenC: mi interesserebbe aggiornare il bios della mia scheda madre, ma temo di combinare disastri irreparabili
<HoldenC> ebente: e' un portatile?
<ebente> HoldenC: ho una AS-Rock 775 Dual-VSTA, no è un desktop
<HoldenC> ebente: si, vedo che ci sono bios abbastanza nuovi
<HoldenC> ebente: hai windows?
<ebente> HoldenC: ho anche windows XP, ma funziona come un vecchio zoppo e mutilato
<HoldenC> ebente: bene, allora se ti funziona ancora lo puoi usare per aggiornare il bios, e' una cosa abbastanza semplice se segui le istruzioni
<layn> EsUlU, da questo comando e dimmi cosa risponde     sudo dpkg --configure -a
<HoldenC> ebente: magari prima controlla che versione di bios hai attualmente
<ebente> HoldenC: ho provato ad inserire il cd di installazione della scheda madre, in win, ma fallisce tutto, mi interrompe l' aggiornamento. Come e dove posso controllare la versione del buos?
<EsUlU> layn dpkg: qualche altro processo detiene il blocco sul database di stato
<ebente> bios*
<HoldenC> ebente: http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=775Dual-VSTA&o=BIOS la seconda riga della tabella, fai click sulla croce rossa e vedrai le istruzioni
<glpiana> EsUlU, hai qualche gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<layn> glpiana, no
<glpiana> layn, hai qualche processo di installazione in atto?
<layn> glpiana, ci proviamo da stanotte ha tutto chiuso
<layn> glpiana, lo so non riesco a chiuderlo
<layn> glpiana, in sostanza è la rimozione di phpmyadmin
<ebente> HoldenC:  da come lo spiegano lì, sembrerebbe facile
<EsUlU> no
<layn> glpiana, e mysql
<EsUlU> no
<EsUlU> direi di no
<EsUlU> ?
<glpiana> EsUlU, ps aux | grep dpkg            dimmi se da qualcosa
<HoldenC> ebente: e' abbastanza facile se usi la procedura da windows. altrimenti penso che devi continuare ad usare acpi=off, oppure bisognerebbe indagare su chi/cosa fa freezare il pc
<ebente> HoldenC: qualora commettessi qualche disastro, c' è la possibilità di ripristinare il funzionamento?
<layn> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> layn, ciao :)
<layn> glpiana, grazie della disponiobilità
<layn> glpiana, è un po che non ci si vede eh
<EsUlU> layn http://paste.ubuntu.com/544873/
<HoldenC> ebente: ho paura di no, anche se di solito fila tutto liscio senza problemi. comunque se non ti senti sicuro, lascia stare :)
<layn> EsUlU, è lo stesso di ieri sera il risultato non è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> EsUlU, sudo killall dpkg
<ebente> HoldenC: tra l' altro ho notato che se avvio senza acpi=off, appena avviato il sistema operativo, se apro il [Monitor di sistema] mi mostra 2 grafici CPU, se invece ho l' acpi=off inserito, solo una CPU.. non mi do spiegazioni di ciò
<glpiana> EsUlU, poi di nuovo ps aux | grep dpkg
<layn> EsUlU, si dai segui glpiana
<HoldenC> ebente: adesso sei su ubuntu?
<layn> EsUlU, che è bravo
<ebente> HoldenC: sìsì
<HoldenC> ebente: metti su pastebin:   cat /proc/cpuinfo && dmesg
<HoldenC> !paste | ebente
<ubot-it> ebente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<layn> glpiana, anche se abbiamo provato a killarlo già ieri sera ecco perche provavo altre vie
<EsUlU> layn http://paste.ubuntu.com/544874/
<glpiana> EsUlU, ???????????????????????????????????????
<EsUlU> dimmi
<EsUlU> ti segui ciao intanto
<glpiana> EsUlU, dai il comando che ti ho detto
<layn> EsUlU, sto leggendo e valutando anche io tranquillo
<ebente> HoldenC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544875/
<EsUlU> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/544876/
<glpiana> EsUlU, hai dato sudo killall dpkg?
<EsUlU> si
<EsUlU> se cuoi lo ri do
<HoldenC> ebente: e' saltato un pezzo, metti su pastebin:   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<EsUlU> se vuoi lo rido
<EsUlU> ?
<glpiana> EsUlU, no, digita: sudo kill -9 5313 5307
<EsUlU> glapiana kill: No such process
<ebente> HoldenC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544879/
<glpiana> EsUlU, di nuovo ps aux | grep dpkg
<layn> EsUlU, hai aggiunto per caso qualche repository ?
<EsUlU> non mi risulta
<yankee> salve, mi potete dire cosa fanno questi comandi nel dettaglio? http://pastebin.com/Ey2SbJjn
<glpiana> EsUlU, alur? che ti ha risposto ps?
<layn> EsUlU, prova a dare sudo apt-get update
<EsUlU> glpiana rusell    7976  0.0  0.0   4024   768 pts/0    S+   14:56   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<glpiana> EsUlU, oki, ora scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<layn> EsUlU, e posta il risultato in pastebin
<glpiana> yankee, il primo installa i pacchetti elencati dopo
<glpiana> yankee, il secondo rimuove una versione di automake e il terzo ne installa un'altra
<yankee> ok ma che pacchetti sono?
<yankee> non vorrei fare danni
<glpiana> yankee, scrivi apt-cache search nomepacchetto e ne avrai la definizione
<glpiana> yankee, o cercali su synaptic
<glpiana> yankee, devi compilare un driver?
<HoldenC> ebente: se non sbaglio la tua cpu supporta L'Hyper Threading, quindi si, dovresti vedere 2 grafici
<yankee> ti linko la guida che sto seguendo
<EsUlU> glpiana fatto
<yankee> http://translate.google.it/translate?hl=it&sl=ca&tl=it&u=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Fp%3D9812295
<EsUlU> adesso
<glpiana> EsUlU, ha dato errori?
<yankee> devo far andare il ricevitore ir sul mio toshiba
<glpiana> yankee, non puoi seguire una guida tradotta da google. traduce anche i comandi -.-
<EsUlU> no
<glpiana> EsUlU, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<ebente> HoldenC: esatto, supporta l' Hyper Threading, ma purtroppo con l' acpi=off inserito (necessario per farmi girare ubuntu) , mi rimane una sola CPU
<glpiana> EsUlU, quando termina: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yankee> loool hai ragione
<yankee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9812295
<glpiana> EsUlU, se non da errori sei a posto
<HoldenC> ebente: gia'... ma con il livecd si bloccava?
<EsUlU> niente errori
<glpiana> yankee, ir cioè infrarossi?
<EsUlU> glapiana
<yankee> si,
<EsUlU> glpiana
<glpiana> EsUlU, a posto allora
<yankee> perchè voglio usare il telecomando
<EsUlU> niente errori
<EsUlU> grazie mille al chan
<EsUlU> veramente grazie
<ebente> HoldenC:  con il live cd ho fatto tutte le prove possibili immaginabili e lì ho scoperto che il compromesso era l' inserire acpi=off, perchè altrimenti pure il live cd si freeza
<glpiana> yankee, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Infrarosso?highlight=%28infrarosso%29 questa?
<EsUlU> siete stati gentilissimi
<EsUlU> grazia anche a layn
<EsUlU> io per poco mi assento
<yankee> già letta, ma non riesco a capire se è attivo o no
<HoldenC> ebente: hmm... hai modo di provare un'altra scheda video?
<layn> EsUlU, ciaò
<EsUlU> poi dopo provo ad installare da capo tutto , se avro dei problemi vi tengo informato
<layn> glpiana, grazie
<ebente> HoldenC: purtroppo no :(
<EsUlU> intanto ciao
<EsUlU> glapiana grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<glpiana> layn, EsUlU :)
<glpiana> yankee, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | grep -i irc
<glpiana> !paste | yankee
<ubot-it> yankee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<HoldenC> ebente: vedo che la tua mb ha sia l'agp che il pcie... magari se ne trovi una vecchia potresti fare una prova. altrimenti mi sa di problema di bios, anche se non e' detto che se aggiorni si risolve
<yankee> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/texwpqGZ
<ebente> HoldenC: non so di cosa parli, ma mi basta la tua interpretazione per capire che la soluzione è un po' difficile. Tra l' altro il pc non si spegne, di solito devo riavviare ubuntu, al grub sceglo windows e caricato windows (dopo 30 anni di attesa) lo spengo da lì.
<glpiana> yankee, dmesg | grep -i irda
<yankee> niente output
<HoldenC> ebente: si, il fatto che non si spegne e' l'acpi. hai provato a spegnerlo con "sudo halt" ?
<glpiana> yankee, mi sa che non va. ma hai seguito la parte della gui dove fa creare l'alias?
<ebente> HoldenC:  ho provato, ma niente da fare, si ferma il sistema operativo, ma ventola e lucine varie rimangono accese
<glpiana> yankee, no vabbè, dai. ci rinuncio. vado a prendermi un caffè
<HoldenC> ebente: ok,ma a quel punto puoi tenere premuto il tasto di accensione e spegnerlo
<yankee> glpiana,  si l'ho scritto nel fail
<yankee> *file
<yankee> lol
<ebente> HoldenC: non danneggio nulla quindi se lo spengo dopo la scritta "System Halted" ?
<HoldenC> ebente: no, a quel punto e' sicuro
<ebente> HoldenC:  menomale, almeno una soluzione ai tanti problemi, l' ho trovata :D grazie ^___^
<HoldenC> ebente: lol
<ebente> HoldenC:  so che voi maghi di ubuntu detestate chi accusa ubuntu, ma ti confesso che nel mio caso è ancora un pesante trauma questo sistema operativo
<ebente> HoldenC: con pulse audio ho combattuto più guerre che in in uno sparatutto, alla fine ho deciso di rimuoverlo ed è tornato il sereno
<HoldenC> ebente: io non sono un "mago di ubuntu" :D e capisco perfettamente i tuoi problemi, non auguro a nessuno di avere hardware che non vuole andare
<ebente> HoldenC:  poi ho problemi con Xorg, con plugin containe, con firefox che si chiude da solo.. da quando sono passato ad ubuntu, mi pare di stare in trincea xD
<ebente> HoldenC: finora non l' ho fatto, ma ti ringrazio per la pazienza e la disponibilità nei miei confronti, proverò il rischio dell' aggiornamento del bios, che mi incuriosisce sperando di non fare disastri
<reyarth> salve ragazzi, come posso aggiungere al mio kernerl le librerie dvb-usb e dvb-core?
<terra1> non  riesco a installare la chiavetta vodafone su ubuntu 10.4
<reyarth> terra1, installa usb-modem-switch
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao
<pivellino-ubuntu> ragazzi devo installare un software che si chiama      ntm-1.2.2.tar.gz    come devo fare? mi scrivete le stringhe da inserire nel terminale, grazie
<pivellino-ubuntu> sono nuovo di linux e conosco pochissime cose
<remix_tj> pivellino-ubuntu: beh, prima cosa cercalo su synaptic, che non conviene compilarlo ad zero
<remix_tj> !info ntm
<ubot-it> Package ntm does not exist in lucid
<remix_tj> e comunque pivellino-ubuntu basta leggere il file README dentro a quello zip
<remix_tj> o magari il file INSTALL
<remix_tj> comunque leggere la documentazione
<pivellino-ubuntu> non lo trovo lì, si chiama network traffic manager
<pivellino-ubuntu> non so come usare la documentazione.......
<pivellino-ubuntu> potrei installare questo o altro software perchè mi serve solo per controllare da quanto tempo sono connesso a internet
<remix_tj> pivellino-ubuntu: scarica questo
<remix_tj> http://sourceforge.net/projects/netramon/files/NTM/ntm-1.x/ntm-1.2.2.deb/download
<remix_tj> che e' gia' la versione che si dovrebbe installare su ubuntu
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie, il file .deb si installa con doppio click
<Spartacus2> Ciaooo a rurri
<pivellino-ubuntu> mi consigliate un software per svuotare il cestino e pulire la cronologia e file temporanei in ubuntu 10.10, grazie
<Spartacus2> sapete dirmi come vedere il livello di inchiostro nelle stampanti
<peace_> pivellino-ubuntu: leggi la wiki
<peace_> !indice | pivellino-ubuntu
<ubot-it> pivellino-ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<peace_> Spartacus2: dipende dalla stampante
<peace_> se è un hp c'è il cazzillo apposito
<peace_> se è altro :S boh
<Spartacus2> peace_: sono 2 una samsung e una brother
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, grazie
<deltaforce> adesso ci siamo
<terra1> usb-modem-swintch na dal terminale?
<newbirc> buona sera a tutti
<newbirc> vorrei una mano a recuperare la mia installazione di ubuntu
<Peace-> newbirc: loquisci
<Peace-> esplicati
<newbirc> ciao Peace-
<newbirc> ho seguito la guida sul sito di ubuntu
<newbirc> nessun errore
<newbirc> ma poi all'avvio non va
<newbirc> ho un errore sul mounting di alcune cartelle
<Peace-> newbirc: che gli hai fatto ?
<Peace-> quale guida?
<Peace-> vuoi delle risposte ? devi spiegare nei minimidettagli tutto quello che hia fatto
<Peace-> .
<newbirc> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<newbirc> ho eseguito questi comandi
<newbirc> nessun problema
<newbirc> però ora quando nel menu scelgo di avviare linux non va
<newbirc> windows continua ad andare bene
<anGe`> devi aggiornare il grub
<anGe`> prepara una live da chiavetta usb (meglio del cd) e segui questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<newbirc> anGe`: è quello che ho fato
<anGe`> no
<anGe`> devi ripristinare GRUB
<newbirc> esatto
<newbirc> mi ha creato un nuovo menu
<newbirc> dove ci sono 2 voci per linux e qualle per windows
<anGe`> niente memtest?
<newbirc> si anche 2 memtest
<anGe`> qual'è l'errore che riporta all'avvio di lunx (anche vagamente puoi provare a memoria)
<newbirc> posso essere più dettagliato
<newbirc> perchè è su un portatile
<newbirc> e ora sto usando un fisso
<anGe`> ottimo, riporta pure
<anGe`> tutto su una riga magari o intaserai il canale. Se preferisci in pvt
<nicotano> buonasera
<davyde> sapete perche ogni tanto all'avvio di ubuntnu 10.04 il pannello sopra viene fuori sbagliato? tipo manca l'inconcina di spegnimento il vengono fuori 2 me menu uno sopra l'altro? quando esce devo dare il comando killall gnome-panel
<anGe`> davyde, ciao. Il problema è noto, spesso accade. In base alle caratteristiche del tuo pc. Fine
<davyde> e' stato corretto nella 1010?
<anGe`> "umanamente" corretto
<anGe`> ribadisco che la situazione si verifica in base ai parametri del tuo pc
<anGe`> ad ogni modo puoi smantellare e ripristinare gnome da capo col gestore pacchetti
<Peace-> anGe`: :) alla faccia della presunta stabilita di gnome
<Peace-> davyde: vorresti provare un altro desktoop?
<anGe`> Peace-, ieri per la prima volta ho voluto provare Windows 7 con il gioco Burnout Ultimate. Ti dico solo che volevo scaraventare il case fuori dalla finestra
<Peace-> anGe`: io uso kubuntu :)
<Peace-> consiglio di provarlo dopo aver letto qualche guidina su come ottimizzarlo..
<anGe`> io ho due carcasse del caxxo, kubuntu girerebbe pure ma..... sai che paxxe ad aprire 50 programmi coem faccio io di solito?
<Peace-> anGe`: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/nonepomucknoserachstuff.png?w=600&h=450
<anGe`> attualmente ho aperti: 3 social net, 3 client im, inkscape, gimp, nicotine e ancora gira tranquillo con compiz
<davyde> io ho provato kubuntu
<davyde> non mi e' piaciuto moltissimo mi sono talmente abituato con gnome..
<davyde> pero' volevo passare a kubuntu per dolphin amarok kopete
<Peace-> davyde: ovvio quando ci si abiuta è come passare da windows a linuux :)
<Peace-> davyde: cmq basta leggere alcune guide e passa tutto
<Peace-> oppure guardare alcuni video ...
<Peace-> anGe`: hai visto quanto consuma con effetti grafici attivi kubuntu ?
<Peace-> 104mega...
<anGe`> 113 con gnome
<Peace-> basta disabilitare alcuni servizi
<anGe`> non cambia molto
<davyde> qui in ubuntu kopete non lo uso piu xke non memorizza il portachiavi amarok mi andava in casino e non apriva piu le info da wikipedia nautilus confronto a dolphin e' misero
<anGe`> senza disabilitare nulla
<anGe`> io ho l'anteprima in 3d come mac su linux
<Peace-> davyde: che versione?
<anGe`> e ho gnome
<anGe`> co le cartelle da sfoglià
<davyde> ho preso un netbok ma con un 1gb di ram e ci ho messo la netbook remix xke non e' ke sia cosi' veloce xo'
<anGe`> ah beh, unity è una svolta
<Peace-> anGe`: se lo dici tu...
<davyde> versione di ubuntu la 10.04
<anGe`> gnome perirà abbastanza
<Peace-> davyde: prova natty quando uscira.... di kubuntu
<davyde> unity cos'e'?
<filo1234> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Peace-> !chat |
<ubot-it> : please see above
<anGe`> peace se mi dici come uppare ti mostro uno screenshot
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> andate in chat dai...è meglio
<anGe`> vabbè, madò nun c'era nisciù :o) cmq scusè
<Peace-> costa nulla andare in chat
<Peace-> è un altro canale appositamente creato per il NONSUPPORTO
<anGe`> mi piace aiutare, cmq sto zitto mò
<pivellino-ubunt1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544920/
<pivellino-ubunt1> ragazzi datemi una mano, grazie
<Peace-> pivellino-ubunt1: dai taste destro proprieta apricon amule
<Peace-> come in winzoz
<Peace-> e poi prova un altro client per msn
<Peace-> forse pidgin
<Peace-> io ho kde e quindi uso kmess
<Peace-> :)
<anGe`> emesene non è malvagio
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pivellino-ubunt1> ora prova
<anGe`> ahahhahah Peace-, mo t'ha rogato
<Peace-> si beh... capita spesso con me perche scrivo molto velcoe
<Peace-> veloce
<pivellino-ubunt1> non me lo fa fare "apri con"
<pivellino-ubunt1> mi dice che il link ed2k non è associato ad alcun programma
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<anGe`> pivellino-ubunt1, hai provato fra gli strumenti di aMule a cercare l'opzione in merito e scriverci su "firefox" e basta?
<Peace-> pivellino-ubunt1: su kde si fa cosi
<Peace-> pivellino-ubunt1: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-previewonthedesktop20
<Peace-> Su gnome lo stesso piu o meno
<pivellino-ubunt1> su Amule non si può impostare questa cosa dei link
<pivellino-ubunt1> ora guardo il link che ha messo Peace.   Ma nessuno qui usa Amsn?
<anGe`> io no, è pesante
<Peace-> si perche avrai un pc anteguerra :)
<pivellino-ubunt1> altre soluzioni? Con Amule niente da fare, non so come procedere.
<efius> ubuntu 10.10 non visualizzo filmati silverlight
<Spartacus2> scusate come si modifica il tempo per lo screen saver
<OBRAIAN> buonasera ragà AIUTO ho la cpu a 100% ho dato il comando sul terminale TOP e ho notato ke daemon (credo di scremlet(non so come si scrive ma la sidebar)x intendersi prende 98% e 96%(avendo 2 processori.)cosa posso fare oppure come posso-- kiudere-- il programma già lo eliminato da gestione pacchetti(((((sono muovo e non comprendo se rispondete con linguaggio tecchnico
<OBRAIAN> buonasera ragà AIUTO ho la cpu a 100% ho dato il comando sul terminale TOP e ho notato ke daemon (credo di scremlet(non so come si scrive ma la sidebar)x intendersi prende 98% e 96%(avendo 2 processori.)cosa posso fare oppure come posso-- kiudere-- il programma già lo eliminato da gestione pacchetti(((((sono muovo e non comprendo se rispondete con linguaggio tecchnico
<pivellino-ubunt1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544920/
<nicotano> Spartacus2, il tempo di entrata in funzione lo imposti da menu preferenze salvaschermo considerare il computer inattivo dopo X minuti
<Spartacus2> nicotano: la voce salvachermo mi sa che non la trovo
<Spartacus2> no scusa trovata
<Spartacus2> nicotano:grazie tutto fatto
<nicotano> ;)
<OBRAIAN> aiuto ragà qualcuno mi dia 1 mano XFAVOREEEEE
<pivellino-ubunt1> Amule e Amsn qualcuno disponibile? http://paste.ubuntu.com/544920/
<OBRAIAN> ma questa è la IRC di UBUNTU o no?
<efius> Ciao, ho la 10.10 non riesco a visualizzare i filmati di silverlight. consigli?
<ErVito> pivellino-ubunt1: che versione di amsn stai utilizzando?
<pivellino-ubunt1> lo installata da poco, credo sia l'ultima
<nicotano> !pazienza | OBRAIAN, se nessuno al momento conosce la risposta,
<ubot-it> OBRAIAN, se nessuno al momento conosce la risposta,: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<OBRAIAN> ok
<ErVito> pivellino-ubunt1: ti sei autoinviato un messaggio istantaneo non in linea e vuoi vederlo da amsn? Questo stai dicendo? Nella versione da repo c'erano diversi prolemi con i messaggi offline, ti consiglio di installare l'ultima versione disponibile dal sito amsn 0.98.4 oppure di installare una svn
<nicotano> OBRAIAN, terminale killall -9  nome processo e lo uccidi
<ErVito> efius: installato moonlight? è l'unica cosa che se po' fa...non va proprio con tutto...
<nicotano> OBRAIAN, poi disattiva le varie diavolerie grafiche che hai installato
<efius> Ervito: l'ho installato da gestore pacchetti sia usando qualche guida ma niente, a me non va da nessuna parte
<pivellino-ubuntu> la versione è 0.98.3 come si aggiorna? Cosa è una svn?
<OBRAIAN> nicotano ho provato xon xkill ma dal terminale dando top conxkill non lo a cancellato te cosa pensavi di fare non e uguale quello ke ho fatto io???
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: le svn sono le versioni di sviluppo, non appena il codice viene modificato ti è possibile scaricarlo (solo quello modificato) ed hai la revisione "del momento" pronta all'uso.
<ErVito> !svn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Subversion
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: leggi questa guida, oppure vai direttamente qui: http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Installing_SVN (inglese)
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: se hai dubbi chiedi
<pivellino-ubuntu> molto disponibili ma io non capisco un tubo, troppo inesperto, avrei bisogno di scaricare il file .deb per installarlo altrimenti non ci riesco
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: :-/ attualmente non è pacchettizzato per maverick (hai 10.10?) quindi...devi compilartelo
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho 10.10
<pivellino-ubuntu> non so come si compila e non so quale devo scaricare
<ErVito> filo1234: ogni link volto ad aiutare gli utenti è bene accetto vero? ;D posso linkargli un mio script'?
<Panaclerio_> Non riesco a far funzionare il "page speed activity" plugin di firebug per firex su ubuntu
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: ti passo un programma...lo lanci, farà tutto lui, se incontra delle difficoltà si blocca e ti dice "a vajòò me manca <sto pacchetto> me lo installi per favour?" e te glielo installi a mano, ci riesci?
<pivellino-ubuntu> provo, grazie
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: http://ervito.altervista.org/Programmazione/aMSN-Prompt/aMSN-Prompt.tar.gz
<ErVito> estrai setup.sh, copi sulla scrivania. Da terminale fai: cd Scrivania.
<ErVito> e poi sudo ./setup.sh
<ErVito> segui le indicazioni
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> => Checking the dependencies...
<pivellino-ubuntu> Error: svn not found.
<pivellino-ubuntu> What do you want to do? [1/2]
<pivellino-ubuntu> 	1) Specify a path
<pivellino-ubuntu> 	2) Install it
<FloodBotIt1> pivellino-ubuntu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ErVito> prima di tutto questo da synaptic installi: libjpeg-dev libpng-dev g++
<ErVito> como non detto :-/
<ErVito> jester-: hola nonnino
<jester-> aiò ErVito
<OBRAIAN> l
<ErVito> jester-: ho perso un utente :-/
<jester-> ErVito: ??
<Panaclerio_> su ubuntu funziona l'activity speed di firebug (per firefox)?
<ErVito> jester-: è proprio andato, avevamo un novellino che necessitava di installare amsn svn e...gli ho dato lo script per farlo e se n'è andato :-/
<tdk200> salve raga
<tdk200> volevo una info
<remix_tj> chiedi
<tdk200> ho aperto il ptogramma per ascoltare la musica ma anche se il file mp3 è ottimo si sente tutto rovinato sembra che graffi
<tdk200> e poi se chiudo il programma la musica continua prima sulla barra in alto si vedeva l'icona di rhithmbox
<tdk200> Rhythmbox 0.12.8 adesso non esce pi+ sulla barra superiore
<remix_tj> uhm
<tdk200> come icona quindi se chiudo rimane aperto ma nn esce l'icona sulla barra alla sinistra dell'orologio
<remix_tj> non ti saprei aiutare
<tdk200> come ripristino quell'icona che non esce più?
<tdk200> quindi come posso ripristinare l'icona sulla barra almeno quello?
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> tdk200: ma hai almeno altre icone li'?
<tdk200> Rhythmbox sulla barra superiore :S
<remix_tj> esempio skype ecc ecc
<tdk200> si quelle escono ma ho avuto un prob all'avvio del prog Rhythmbox
<tdk200> sembrava nn si aprisse poi è uscita l'icona alla sx dell'ora e ho fatto rimuovi :S
<tdk200> adesso però come la ripristino
<tdk200> esiste un reset del pannello come killall gnome-panel che faccia ritornare tutto come prima?
<tdk200> killall già l'ho provato ma nulla
<rolling2> bsera a tutti
<Holden> tdk200, aggiungi l'applet "indicatore"
<rolling2> dovrei installare un pen vodafon su ubuntu 10.4 qualche consiglio?
<rolling2> non saprei da dove partire
<rolling2> holden ne sai qualcosa
<Holden> rolling2, no :)
<rolling2> ok grazie
<rolling2> jester-, mi sapresti dare una mano
<tdk200> indicatore Rhythmbox
<davyde> rolling2 usa il cellulare e il bluetooth e' il consiglio che mi ha dato jester all'epoca e direi che posso rigirartelo
<rolling2> ma io ho gia acquistato il pen
<davyde> nn la riconosce in automatico?
<davyde> con la ubuntu 9.04 bastava inserirla
<tdk200> fatto meno male grazie lo stesso
<tdk200> CIao
<rolling2> ho scaricato betavine mi riconosce il pen ma non riesco a connettermi ad internet
<rolling2> K99Brain, sapresti darmi una mano
<davyde> hai messo l'apn giusto?
<davyde> anche i dns li devi scegliere giusti altrimenti navighi con poca banda
<rolling2> non saprei
<davyde> l'apn l'hai messo manualmente?
<rolling2> si
<davyde> e i dns?
<rolling2> web.omnitel.it
<rolling2> si anche li ho trovati in rete
<davyde> ne hai trovati solo 1? o piu magari provando a cambiare....
<rolling2> ne ho messo/msg NickServ identify 2
<rolling2> ne ho messo 2
<davyde> 208.67.222.222
<rolling2> si il dns come secondario
<rolling2> 208.67.220.220 primario
<jacko_bello> salve
<jacko_bello> qualcuno di voi è in possesso del carattere truetype di nome "poozer regular"
<jacko_bello> non riesco a trovarlo
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<Panaclerio_> su ubuntu funziona l'activity speed di firebug (per firefox)?
<Spartacus2> salve nessuno mi sa dire come visualizzare i livelli di inchiostro nella stampante
<Spartacus2> per piacere
<ErVito> Spartacus2: hp dà la possibilità di vederlo mediante hplup
<ErVito> lip*
<Spartacus2> Ervito: io però non ho hp ma una samsung e una brother
<Spartacus2> Mannaggia
<ErVito> Spartacus2: eheh, non saprei, mi spiace ^^
<Spartacus2> ErVito: fa nulla mi funziona tutto sul pc tranne sta cavolata  e un po mi incacchio
<ErVito> Spartacus2: dai una occhiata in Sistema>Amministrazione>Stampa
<ErVito> nelle proprietà della stampante c'è anche una scheda (l'ultima) "livelli inchiostro"
<ErVito> a me non li fa vedere
<Spartacus2> neanche a me
<newbie_> salve
<newbie_> c'è nessuno?
<Spartacus2> orava daco a cena a dopo
<Spartacus2> ciaoooo
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: sei scappato via, ce sei riuscì? Prima di lanciare lo script potevi/dovevi installare un po' di roba...poi ne sei venuto a capo?
<pivellino-ubuntu> scusa
<newbie_> scusate
<newbie_> posso fare ina domanda?
<newbie_> *una
<pivellino-ubuntu> mi si è staccata la connessione non ci sono riuscito
<newbie_> vabbe la faccio
<newbie_> spero qualcuno mi possa aiutare
<pivellino-ubuntu> avevo problemi con la rete, puoi ripetermelo se possibile
<newbie_> ho un computer portatile vaio
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: se sei ancora in ballo, devi installare g++, libpng12-dev, libjpeg62-dev
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<ErVito> poi lanci lo script, ti chiederà dove vuoi installare il programma (dove vuoi che venga scaricata la svn), e ti farà installare quanto meno subversion
<ErVito> magari installerà anche lee tk se non le hai
<newbie_> scusate ragazzi
<newbie_> qualcuno
<newbie_> potrebbe indicarmi quale versione di ubuntu va bene
<krabador> newbie_, per fare cosa?
<newbie_> per un sony vaio portatile con i7 620, ati hd5650?
<newbie_> come ho scritto nel nick
<newbie_> non ho la piu pallida idea di come funzioni ubuntu
<krabador> newbie_, prova la normale allora
<newbie_> pero lo devo installare per la mia ragazza che lo dovrà usare per programmazioneù
<newbie_> in fortran credo
<ErVito> newbie_: quanti gb di ram hai?
<newbie_> 4
<ErVito> appizagli la 64 bit
<ErVito> e sei apposto
<krabador> newbie_, mabari 64 bit
<newbie_> quindi, ubuntu a 64bit
<newbie_> qualche driver particolarE?
<newbie_> per una ati hd5650
<G0thg1rl> newbie_, i semplici open
<pivellino-ubuntu> ErVito, ho installato i tre file che hai scritto qui, ora ho il terminale sulla scrivania, come faccio ad avviare setup.sh? Grazie
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: sudo ./setup.sh
<ErVito> dalla scrivania
<ErVito> (quindi fai prima cd Scrivania)
<yankee> newbie_, anche io ho programmato in fortran, metti la 32 bit, tanto non cambia nulla
<newbie_> qualcuno potrebbe postarmi un link
<newbie_> per il download
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, fatto ma da lo stesso output di prima, posto su pastebin cosi vedi?
<yankee> la 64 ti legge tutti e 4  i gb di ram, la 32 ne legge 2.98
<yankee> ma non ti cambia niente per quello che devi fare
<yankee> e la 32 ha meno problemi, con flash ecc
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: dai pasta che facciamo prima xD
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544996/
<G0thg1rl> yankee, non cambia nulla sotto questo aspettto
<yankee> quale aspetto?
<G0thg1rl> yankee, del dare problemi
<G0thg1rl> non è vero
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: ecco, che ti dicevo, te segui le indicazioni, fa tutto lui, lì digli di sì (2)
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<filo1234> la 32 bit compila in automatico il modulo pae nel kernel durante l'installazione, quindi se hai 4gb di ram hanche la 32 li vede
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/544998/
<yankee> io non sono esperto di linux, però ho provato entrambe le versioni (anche quando dicevano di aver risolto i problemi con flash) e nella 32 il flash funziona, nella 64 erano 10 minuti di bestemmie per vedere 1 minuto di video
<yankee> poi magari adesso è tutto ok
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: chiudi synaptic
<ErVito> ^^
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> provo di nuovo?
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: chiudi synaptic e ripremi 2
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> Specify where you want aMSN-Prompt will be installed: che devo fare?
<ErVito> devo scappare... pivellino-ubuntu , poi ti chiederà di installare le tk se non le hai, se no ti chiede dove vuoi che venga installato
<pivellino-ubuntu> come devo impostare dove è installato?
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: digli dove vuoi che venga installato, non so.. /home/pincopalla/Scrivania/
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: devi indicargli una cartella e lui se la crea
<ErVito> poi scarica la svn e installa, se durante il configure qualcosa non va chiedi agli altri
<ErVito> qualche anima pia gli dia una mano se ci sono errori :-/ torno dopo
<pivellino-ubuntu> niente mi sa che non ci riesco senza una guida
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: xD è uno script, teoricamente dovrebbe fare tutto lui, cosa non ti riesce?
<filo1234> si am noi non supprtiamo pacchetti al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<pivellino-ubuntu> come gli indico il percorso dove installarlo? Nel file system dove sono gli altri programmi, qual'è il percorso?
<pivellino-ubuntu> comunque grazie mille, sei stato disponibilissimo
<Lenn> Salve, siete aperti a domande off topic, ma comunque riguardante un programma su esso?  -  Devo mettere il "Completo anonimato" su Vuze, ossia che le persone possono vedere che scarico ma non cosa scarico. Diciamo una sorta di connessione offuscata. Lo avevo fatto ma non ricordo come ^_^ Mi potete aiutare?
<roxdragon> !chat | Lenn
<ubot-it> Lenn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pivellino-ubuntu> Ragazzi qualcuno disponibile che mi da una mano ad installare svn per Amsn? Grazie
<nait> ciao a tutti, una domanda è possibile installare photoshop, dreamweaver cs4 su ubuntu con wine^
<Crowly> Salve a tutti, qualcuno può passarmi un comando per ristallare Vuze senza perdere i file torrent che si stanno scaricando? (Ho avuto un problema irrisolvibile già disputato in precedenza con un utente esperto il quale mi ha detto che l'unica soluzione è ristallare)
<nait> ?
<Crowly> In alternativa vorrei sapere se facendo tutto dal software center si perdano i miei dati, grazie
<attempt> di norma il torrent e i dati stanno altrove rispetto l'applicativo. ergo non dovresti avere problemi ma comunque al limite riparte lo scaricamento da capo.
<attempt> e comunque se non hai alternative c'e' poco da fare. sudo apt-get install --reinstall vuze
<Crowly> Grazie!
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<EsUlU> scusatemi io vorrei installare ftp sul mio ubuntu per poter caricare delle pagine web all'interno del mio spazio web , c'e' qualcuno che gentilmente mi puo aiutare o indicare una guida decente
<attempt> !ftp
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<yankee> ciao: http://pastebin.com/h7BQSXRT questo significa che i driver della porta infrarossi sono attivi giusto?
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: vogliamo riprovare?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> devo indicare il percorso
<filo1234> EsUlU: uoi usare filezilla
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: sì, l'hai fatto?
<pivellino-ubuntu> vorrei inserire il file system come percorso
<pivellino-ubuntu> cosa scrivo?
<pivellino-ubuntu> cioè nella cartella dove sono installati tutti i programmi
<pivellino-ubuntu> Come lo scrivo il percorso?
<ErVito> pivellino-ubuntu: scusami, andiamo in pvt se vuoi una mano.
<zappo_>  ciao a tutti per favore qualcuno mi da l' indirizzo per la chat di ubuntu?
<jester-> !chat | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zappo_> jester-, grazie
<Lino> OverMe: non riesco a far funzionare wine su 'sto pc . eppure, su 1 altro pc mi funziona correttamente . mi aiuti passo passo? pls
<Lino> c è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a capire come far funzionare wine?
<filo1234> !wine | Lino
<ubot-it> Lino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Lino> filo1234: ho già provato a seguire quella guida ma non capisco dove sbaglio . mi puoi aiutare passo passo? pls
<filo1234> Lino: sbagli a afre cosa?
<Lino> filo1234: vorrei saperlo anch io . su 1 altro pc l ho installato e funziona correttamente senza problemi . in 'sto pc nn c riesco e non capisco il motivo
<Lino> filo1234: mi dici passo passo che devo fare? pls
<filo1234> Lino: apri il gestore pacchetti e lo installi
<filo1234> non c'è molto da fare
<Lino> filo1234: già installato ma nn funziona...
<filo1234> si ma cosa vuol dire non funziona??? ti da errore se si quale
<Lino> filo1234: io ho 1 setup.exe da aprire con wine. devo usare q4winer?
<Lino> filo1234: io ho 1 setup.exe da aprire con wine. devo usare q4wine?
<filo1234> Lino: io come posso saperlo cosa sia quel setup.exe?
<filo1234> Lino: s eil programam è supprtato da wine bene altrimenti non puoi usarlo
<Lino> filo1234: nell altro pc lo stesso setup.exe wine me lo apre senza problemi e mi installa il sw
<filo1234> wine file.exe è il programma
<filo1234> e ti ho chiesto se ti da erroe e se si quale
<filo1234> wine nomefile.exe altro non so cosa dirti
<Lino> filo1234: he file '/home/lino-home/Scrivania/TomTomHOME2winlatest.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Lino> filo1234: nell altro pc mi funziona senza scrivere su terminale ma solo clickandoci su 'apri con wine'
<filo1234> chmod +x /home/lino-home/Scrivania/TomTomHOME2winlatest.exe
<filo1234> non hai letto bene la guida mi sa :)
<filo1234> e sopratutto non fai attenzione agli errori che ti da il terminale
<Lino> filo1234: sarà xké lo uso da poco ubuntu ma sta d fatto che nell altro pc mi funziona correttamente anche se come dici nn ho letto bene la guida
<Lino> filo1234: chmod ecc lo scrivo su terminale quindi?
<filo1234> solo ch epoi hai copiato il file  .exe nell'altro pc e questo l'ha reso non eseguibile
<lemon> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> Lino: e quindi rida wine tomtomquelocheè
<Lino> filo1234: no in entrambi i casi l ho scaricato da www
<lemon> ho un problema con ubuntu
<filo1234> Lino: vabè
<Scall> In Scorciatoie da tastiera su alcuni elementi c'è scritto "XF86", ad esempio "XF86AudioMute" per escludere l'audio. Ma allora che tasti devo premere sulla tastiera? Questa cosa mi lascia molto perplesso :-S
<filo1234> Lino: l'errore ti dice che il file non è eseguibile e wine se il file non è eseguibile non lo esegue
<Lino> filo1234: perché nell altro pc sono riuscito a farlo funzionare senza dover usare terminale ma solo clickando 'apri con wine' ?
<lemon> problema di grub al boot ricevo invalid magic number
<lemon> qualcuno sa qualcosa
<Morpheus90> filo1234,  :)
<pivellino-ubuntu> ragazzi devo abbassare la luminosità dello schermo in particolare delle finestre che all'interno sono bianche e luccicano troppo, non si può mettere un grigio chiaro?
<Lino> qualcuno mi può aiutare a far funzionare wine?
<Morpheus90> Lino,  ma non ti stava aiutando filo1234  ?
<Lino> Morpheus90: yes ma... nn mi ha + risp :(
<Morpheus90> filo1234,  filo1234  filo1234  filo1234   detto in sardo ajo !
<filo1234> Lino: ti ho detto cosa fare
<filo1234> 21:38 < filo1234> chmod +x /home/lino-home/Scrivania/TomTomHOME2winlatest.exe
<Lino> filo1234: si ma nn mi hai risp alla mia dom successiva 'devo scriverlo su terminale?'
<Morpheus90> Lino,  si
<filo1234> lemon_: credo dipenda dal paremetro UDMA del bios
<filo1234> Lino: non ho letto comunque si certo
<Lino> filo1234: poi t avevo chiesto 'come mai nell altro pc mi funziona senza dover scrivere nulla da terminale?'
<filo1234> Lino: vuol dire che era eseguibile
<filo1234> non c'è una spiegazione
<Lino> filo1234: è lo stesso setup.exe scaricato dallo stesso sito . come mai in 1 pc funziona semplicemente clickando 'apri con wine' e in 'sto pc no?
<Morpheus90> linoooooooooooooooo
<filo1234> Lino: si vabè
<Lino> filo1234: strana risp vbb
<filo1234> Lino: ti ho detto cosa fare
<filo1234> Lino: non c'è risposta!
<Morpheus90> filo1234,  cazz poi non ti allamentare -.- finindela e fai quello che ti dice :P
<Lino> a TUTTO c è 1 risp . basta saperla . vbb
<filo1234> Lino: vuol dire che era eseguibile
<filo1234> questa è la risposta
<Lino> filo1234: essendo lo stesso file preso dallo stesso sito ... strano che 1 è exe e l altro no . nn è 1 risp quindi vbb
<filo1234> Lino: hai risolto?
<Lino> filo1234: purtroppo no come temevo immaginavo . ho scritto su terminale quello che mi hai scritto ma nn succede nulla
<filo1234> lemon_: dovrsti provare a disabilitare l'UDMA sul bios
<filo1234> lemon_: infatti non deve succedere nulla
<filo1234> rilancialo con qwine ora
<filo1234> wine*
<Lino> filo1234: ho provato a rilanciarlo sia con qwine che con wine ma... nn succede nulla... il monitor lampeggia 1 po d volte e poi nn succede + nulla
<filo1234> qwine era sbagliato
<Lino> filo1234: anke con wine nn va
<pivellino-ubuntu> ragazzi devo abbassare la luminosità dello schermo in particolare delle finestre che all'interno sono bianche e luccicano troppo, non si può mettere un grigio chiaro?
<filo1234> Lino: cd /home/lino-home/Scrivania && ls -l  *.exe
<filo1234> dimmi cosa da Lino
<Morpheus90> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lemon_> filo1234 la soluzione di disabilitare l'UDMA da bios l' avevo letta, ma non c'è una voce in cui indica UDMA sul bios
<Lino> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545039/
<filo1234> Lino: wine *exe
<filo1234> dimmi cosa dice
<filo1234> wine *.exe
<filo1234> mancava il .
<Lino> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545041/
<filo1234> wine *.exe
<filo1234> mancava il .
<filo1234> ah scusa non avevo letto
<pivellino-ubuntu> ragazzi una mano...come faccio a visualizzare i messaggi personali dei miei contatti emesene o amsn? grazie
<Lino> filo1234: rigo 11 ;)
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  ma non e che fai troppe domande :D
<pivellino-ubuntu> sono nuovo...
<filo1234> Lino: ma le versioni di Ubuntu sono le stesse?
<pivellino-ubuntu> cerco di impostare tutto
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  cerca cerca explora ubuntu (documenti - nometuo - amsn)
<Lino> filo1234: forse... no... come faccio a sapere la versione d ubuntu?
<Lino> filo1234: forse... no... come faccio a sapere la versione d ubuntu che ho installato nel pc?
<pivellino-ubuntu> dalle cartelle?
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  si
<filo1234> Lino: lsb_release -a
<pivellino-ubuntu> c'è solo ubuntu One
<Lino> filo1234: nn è ke nn funziona xké in sto pc è installato ubuntu 64 bit e magari quell .exe è 32bit?
<pivellino-ubuntu> in mio nome  documenti c'è solo ubuntu One
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  che nome hai messo (come root)
<Morpheus90> il mio e
<pivellino-ubuntu> luca
<Lino> filo1234: mi dice ke è installato ubuntu 10.10 come nell altro pc ma forse in sto pc è 64bit mentre forse nell altro pc è 32bit
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  mi sono sbagliato..
<pivellino-ubuntu> fa niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> Lino, lsb_release -a
<pivellino-ubuntu> dimmi
<DAMN3dg1rl> pasta l'output del comando
<Lino> DAMN3dg1rl: l ho già fatto mi dice 10.10
<filo1234> Lino: uhm sai che allora può essere quello il problema?
<filo1234> Lino: uname -a
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  avia amsn  ---->accendi amsn ---> vai su contatti----> cornologia contatti!
<Lino> filo1234: Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DAMN3dg1rl> 64 bit
<DAMN3dg1rl> fallo sull'altro ora
<Morpheus90> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> devo accedere a Amsn?
<Morpheus90> si pivellino-ubuntu
<Lino> DAMN3dg1rl: purtroppo l altro pc nn ce l ho a portata d mano sorry
<Morpheus90> filo1234,  potrebbe essere quello il problema
<filo1234> Lino: su questo non va?
<filo1234> ok su questo non va mi rispondo da solo
<Lino> filo1234: su questo pc con ubuntu 64bit nn va quel exe
<filo1234> Lino: allora è li il problema
<Lino> filo1234: possibile ke nn c è 1 modo x far funzionare 1 applicazione 32bit? con ubuntu 64bit
<Morpheus90> domanda : cosa varia da 32 bit a 64 bit??
<Lino> Morpheus90: 64 è + veloce d 32 . il doppio
<Lino> Morpheus90: ma devi avere pc 64 bit
<pivellino-ubuntu> morpheus: non c'è cronologia contatti
<Morpheus90> io c'e lo da 32
<filo1234> Lino: non aprei con wine
<filo1234> Lino: puoi chiedere su #wineq
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  c'e mostra cronologia contatti!
<Lino> filo1234: come c entro su wineq? x entrare qui ho clickato 1 link sul sito ubuntu
<pivellino-ubuntu> morpheus sotto contatti c'è solo mostra cronologia messaggi
<filo1234> Lino: /join #wineq
<Lino> filo1234: c è 1 modo x installare ubuntu 32bit sovrascrivendo questa 64bit? usando wubi? xké purtroppo in sto pc devo mantenere affiancato anke winxp
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> Lino: e comunque wubi te lo sconsiglio
<filo1234> meglio se ti fai le partizioni sul disco
<Lino> filo1234: a saperlo fare vbb cmq è giusto se sulla casella scrivo -> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=wineq
<Lino> filo1234: se scrivo cosi c sono solo io in chan
<Morpheus90> si pivellino-ubuntu
<Morpheus90> quello
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma mi apre la cronologia e basta
<Morpheus90> non volevi quella?
<pivellino-ubuntu> io voglio vedere i messaggi personali che scrivono i miei contatti come in messenger di windows
<pivellino-ubuntu> tipo "oggi sto bene" ecc..
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  hai mai usato messenger?
<pivellino-ubuntu> certo
<Lino> filo1234: cmq a me wubi funziona benix quando vogliono affiancarlo a windows esistente
<Lino> filo1234: è giusto se sulla casella scrivo -> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=wineq
<Morpheus90> Lino,  tu lo capisci a pivellino-ubuntu  ?
<Lino> Morpheus90: filo... nn mi risp . è giusto se scrivo http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=wineq ?
<Morpheus90> Lino,  sai gia la mia risposta
<Morpheus90> ;:D
<Lino> Morpheus90: nn è vero owiam se la sapessi nn la kiederei cmq se è corretto c so' solo io in chan . strano . MOLTO strano
<Morpheus90> escitene
<Morpheus90> fatti aiutare qui
<pivellino-ubuntu> ti faccio capire: ho i contatti di Amsn ma mi fa vedere solo le loro e-mail però io posso pubblicare un messaggio personale da far vedere agli altri. Io dei miei contatti vedo solo le loro e-mail ma non i messaggi personali, capito?
<Morpheus90> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  gia ci riesci a fatti capire :D
<Lino> mo è successa 1 cosa strana provando ad aprire wubi mi dice 'apri con wine' pur avendolo disinstallato
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  --->account--> preferenze-->interfacia
<pivellino-ubuntu> account-preferenze ci siamo ma non c'è interfaccia
<pivellino-ubuntu> c'è solo aspetto
<pivellino-ubuntu> e altri
<Morpheus90> dimmelo
<Morpheus90> dimmeli
<Morpheus90> Lino,  <Morpheus90> io sono alle prime armi :)
<pivellino-ubuntu> personale, aspetto, sessione, gruppi, privacy, cronologia,connessione, altre impostazioni, avanzate
<Morpheus90> aspetto<---
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> è già selezionato mostra il messaggio personale sotto al spoprannome ma non lo visualizza, come mai?
<Morpheus90> vai su personale
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  girati le cartelle cm
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> come? quali cartelle devo modificare?
<Morpheus90> -.-
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,   personale, aspetto, sessione, gruppi, privacy, cronologia,connessione, altre impostazioni, avanzate controllatele
<pivellino-ubuntu> in che senso le devo controllare?
<pivellino-ubuntu> cosa devo fare di preciso?
<Morpheus90> guardare
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho guardato ma è tutto ok secondo me
<pivellino-ubuntu> niente da fare
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie morpheus, chiudo, domani mi ricollego e chiedo ancora
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma mi servirebbe sapere
<Morpheus90> ok
<Morpheus90> scusa ero su fb
<Morpheus90> :D
<pivellino-ubuntu> come fare ad abbassare la luminosità dello schermo
<pivellino-ubuntu> sai come si fa? Grazie
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  se non ci giochi con ubuntu non lo sai mai usare :)
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho provato
<pivellino-ubuntu> sono riuscito a cambiare il colore dello sfondo delle finestre
<Morpheus90> non l'hai provato
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma la luminosità non sono riuscito a farla
<Morpheus90> non sai utilizzare la cagata piu facile del mondo... amsn
<pivellino-ubuntu> ora stavo parlando della luminosità dello schermo
<Morpheus90> cosa usi un portatile?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<fefe> ciao, come faccio ad installare mozzilla firefox in italiano? dopo che lo scarico non riesco ad installarlo
<Morpheus90> fefe
<Morpheus90> c'e gia mozilla firefox su ubntu
<Morpheus90> :)
<Morpheus90> se non c'e c'e sui report
<Morpheus90> sudo apt-get install firefox
<fefe> si ma in inglese, lo vorrei in italiano
<Morpheus90> ah non lo so
<Morpheus90> io c'e lo in inglese e mi va bene :D
<fefe> grazie mille lo stesso
<Morpheus90> ok :)
<Morpheus90> fefe cosi impari l'inglese :) o ho ubuntu tutto in inglese :)
<Morpheus90> anche amsn
<Morpheus90> :D
<fefe> ma quuando scarico il file come faccio una volata aperta la cartella(premesso sono proprio un novizio)
<pivellino-ubuntu> la luminosità?
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  sopra i numeri ci devono essere i segni tipo il sole
<Morpheus90> attempt,  c'e firefox in italiano?
<pivellino-ubuntu> quali numeri?
<Morpheus90> 123456789
<pivellino-ubuntu> e dove sono?
<pivellino-ubuntu> dove devo andare?
<Morpheus90> nella tastiera
<Morpheus90> ci sono i numeri 123456789
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<Morpheus90> ecco
<Morpheus90> sopra i numeri cosa c'e?
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma non ci sono i segni che dici tu
<Morpheus90> sopra i numeri cosa c'e?
<pivellino-ubuntu> sopra c'è f1 ecc....
<Morpheus90> nei f1 ci sono immagini? fino a f12
<Morpheus90> attempt,
<pivellino-ubuntu> ci sono i simboli sui vari F1 F2 ecc
<Morpheus90> ecco
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho cliccato su F6 ma non compare nulla
<Morpheus90> che simboli?? su che vai F1 F2
<attempt> firefox e' tutto in italiano se installi il pacchetto locale italiano per il sistema operativo.
<pivellino-ubuntu> nel primo il punto interrogativo
<Morpheus90> non nei numeri eh
<Morpheus90> nei F1 F2
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho provato ma nulla
<pivellino-ubuntu> li ho cliccato, anzi ora non mi compare più il cursore dove scrivo
<Morpheus90> mi stai faccendo alterare
<Morpheus90> DIMMI COSA C?E SCRITTO NEI F1F2F3F4F5F6F7F8F9F12
<pivellino-ubuntu> non ci sono scritte
<davides92> ciao
<Morpheus90> ci sono dei disegnini
<davides92>   ho dei problemi con le variabili pach
<pivellino-ubuntu> ci sono i disegnini, li ho cliccati ma nulla
<Morpheus90> e quali?
<davides92> path
<pivellino-ubuntu> F6 che cè il sole dentro un riquadro
<Morpheus90> ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma non fa nulla
<Morpheus90> F7?
<davides92>  mi dice il comando non può essere localizzato perché "/usr/bin" non è incluso nella variabile d'ambiente PATH.
<pivellino-ubuntu> neppure, non fa niente
<Morpheus90> cosa c'e nel F7?
<Morpheus90> il sole?
<pivellino-ubuntu> una mano puntata dentro un riquadro
<davides92> il sole ?
<Morpheus90> F6?
<Morpheus90> F5?
<pivellino-ubuntu> nel F6 c'è il sole dentro un riquadro
<Morpheus90> F5?
<pivellino-ubuntu> F5 due quadrati uno chiaro e uno scuro
<davides92> cosa devo fare con f5
<Morpheus90> ci deve essere 2 sole con un triangolo in su e uno in giu
<davides92>  non capisco uso da poco ubuntu
<davides92>  3 mesi
<Morpheus90> davides92,  sto parlando con pivellino-ubuntu
<pivellino-ubuntu> non c'è
<Morpheus90> neanche negli altri tasti?
<pivellino-ubuntu> neppure
<Morpheus90> dimmi la marca del tuo pc
<pivellino-ubuntu> acer aspire 7520G
<Morpheus90> ci riesci a farmi vedere una tua foto della tastiera?
<pivellino-ubuntu> non so come si fa?
<Morpheus90> niente lascia stare
<davides92>  qualcuno ha tempo per me più tardi ?
<davides92> gentilmente ho un problema serio
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  hai questa tastiera?? http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=190465530161
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,
<pivellino-ubuntu> ci mette mezzora ad aprire l'immagine
<Morpheus90> la aperta?
<Morpheus90> pivellino-ubuntu,  http://cgi.ebay.it/Tastiera-per-Notebbok-Acer-Aspire-7520g-/190465530161
<Morpheus90> clika sopra l'immagine e dimmi se e uguale alla tua tst
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, è quella
<Morpheus90> vedi le freciette giu ?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<Morpheus90> aspe aspe
<Morpheus90> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pivellino-ubuntu> scusa, che immagine devo caricare, una schermata del mio pc?
<Morpheus90> http://cgi.ebay.it/Tastiera-per-Notebbok-Acer-Aspire-7520g-/190465530161
<Morpheus90> aspe
<Morpheus90> http://img35.imageshack.us/i/b76cdwq2kkgrhqjleeyjcjd.jpg/
<Morpheus90> io non ti posso piu aiutare
<Morpheus90> devo andare
<Morpheus90> Buonanotte
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie lo stesso
<pivellino-ubuntu> soprattutto per la pazienza
<supersavio> qualcuno mi può aiutare con il webserver che ho in locale?
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti...... Heeeeee !!! BUON NATALE
<layn> buonasera
<layn> ragazzi conoscete un qualche modo per scaricare file da hotmfile senza limiti o più velocemente da ubuntu
<Stiffler> s
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-18
<FrigoVuoto> vorrei tornare ad avere le mie icone come faccio??
<attempt> FrigoVuoto quali icone?
<FrigoVuoto> le icone del desktop...ogni tanto al riavvio carica quelle sbagliate....
<attempt> che icone hai sul desktop per esempio?
<attempt> FrigoVuoto e' possibile che sia un problema legato a compiz, disattiva gli effetti e vedi che fa'.
<FrigoVuoto> ho il cubo
<attempt> comunque aggiorna tutto quanto. sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<attempt> al limite provi a reinstallare compiz se lo hai installato tu. spero dal gestore pacchetti.
<FrigoVuoto> non è cambiato nulla noto che su aspetto quando provo a cambiare icone me le cambia solo dalla barra meni
<FrigoVuoto> menu'
<FireMan2> menu frigo vuoto
<FireMan2> frigo menu bar carica
<FireMan2> frigo menu caricato
<FireMan2> errore irreversibile il menu del frigo è stato sabotato il menu' imploder dentro se stesso entro 3 2 1 .........
<FireMan2> Imploso
<FireMan2> carica un nuovo meni
<Spartacus2> ciao a tutti mi sapete dire come si apre una porte con ubuntu
<Spartacus2> ciaooo sapete dirmi se è possibile aggiornare open office alla verione 3.03 o successive
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Spartacus2> massimo18: ciao sapreti come aggiornare open office alla versione 3.3 o successiva
<massimo18> Spartacus2: sono contrario agli aggiornamenti non proposti ufficialmente
<Spartacus2> vuoi dire che ancora non è uscito
<massimo18> se non è nei repo no
<massimo18> ora controllo
<Spartacus2> ok grazie
<massimo18> Spartacus2: nei repo c'è ancora la 3.2
<Spartacus2> ok grazie ma mi sapresti dire  il link in cui controllare così evito di chiedere di volta in volta
<massimo18> Spartacus2: gestione pacchetti
<Spartacus2> scusa dove si trova
<Spartacus2> trovatoooo
<massimo18> Spartacus2: :)
<kokito> hola, qualcuno mi aiuta ad installare skype?
<kokito> mi da QUESto errore di dipendenze non soddifattwe
<kokito> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545187/
<massimo18> !skype | kokito
<ubot-it> kokito: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<mlazzari2> giorno
<kokito> beh scusa ma a tentatre  di installare il pacchetto c'ero arrivato anche io! :)
<kokito> comunque non aggiunge niente
<massimo18> kokito: segui la guida
<kokito> ma non c'è scritto niente!
<massimo18> kokito: a me pare ci sia tutto
<kokito> massimo18:  no non fa minimimanente accenno al mio errore di dipendenza
<massimo18> kokito: il tuo errore di dipendenza è perchè hai fatto di testa tua se segui i passi della guida risolvi
<massimo18> altrimenti non so che dirti
<kokito> massimo18: ma va che io la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata installare il pacchettocon gdebi come dice la guida
<massimo18> kokito: ok
<kokito> poi per controllare quale fosse l'errore ho provato da terminale
<massimo18> kokito: quella è la guida per installare skype se vuoi seguirla non avrai problemi se non ti va allora vedi un po tu
<kokito> massimo18: allora non vuoi proprio capire
<kokito> anche installando il pacchetto preso da dove dice li
<kokito> massimo18: mi da un errore!
<ascanio78> c'e' qualcuno ke mi aiuta
<ascanio78> dandomi una risposta
<ascanio78> nessuno?
<ascanio78> ehi ma questo non e' il cnale di supporto a ubuntu?
<phre> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<lince> ciao. perso audio sul pannello adesso c'è un'icona a forma di chiodo, ma l'audio non funziona. qualche indicazione?
<Panaclerio_> Non riesco a far funzionare il "page speed activity" plugin di firebug per firex su ubuntu
<newbie_> salve
<newbie_> scusatemi ho una domanda sull'installazione di ubuntu
<newbie_> come posso installare ubuntu vicino a windows 7
<newbie_> ?
<newbie_> la copia di windows 7 è preinstallatya su un portatile
<newbie_> ho gia destinato dello spazio non allocato su disco a ubuntu
<attempt> nel menu di installazione di ubuntu trovi gia' un'opzione apposta. dice: installa accanto ad altro sistema operativo.
<attempt> la cosa migliore e' se scegli installazione avanzata. e indichi lo spazio non allocato per ubuntu.
<lavoro1980> problema, non si avvia ubuntu mi esce una shell con initramfs
<lavoro1980> è un problema di mount?
<newbie_> grazie mille
<newbie_> per le risposte
<lavoro1980> help please
<newbie_> successivamente
<newbie_> per l instasllazione dei driver
<newbie_> è automatica?
<newbie_> se installo usando l opzione "installa accantyo ad un altro sistema operativo"
<newbie_> all avvio mi esce la schermata di windows dove mi dice cosa scegliere all avvio?
<newbie_> oppure i settori di avvio sono sovrascritti da quelli di ubuntu?
<newbie_> grazie per le risposte, sono davvero alle prime armicon ubuntu
<newbie_> (e con i sistemi multi boot)
<attempt> newbie_ i driver sono in massima parte nel kernel. gli altri vanno installati, per esempio schede video ati o nvidia. no l'mbr di windows cioe' la prima parte del primo hd viene sovrascritta da un programma apposta un boot manager che si chiama grub e che fornisce la possibilita' di scegliere in seguito con cosa partire. se poi togli ubuntu e grub devi ripristinare l'mbr di windows altrimenti windows non riparte.
<glpiana> ola
<attempt> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<attempt> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<attempt> leggi i link newbie_
<attempt> soprattutto il secondo.
<attempt> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ola attempt
<newbie_> grazie perla risposta
<newbie_> non c'è un modo
<newbie_> per usare il boot di windows?
<lavoro1980> glpiana non mi si avvia ubuntu, mi esce il messaggio busy box  da shell
<attempt> che io sappia no. anche se mi pare su seven ho sentito qualcosa sul multiboot. ma penso di so win.
<glpiana> lavoro1980, in seguito a cosa?
<lavoro1980> non so... non ho fatto nulla
<lavoro1980> l'ho spento ieri normalmente, non riesce a trovare il disco
<lavoro1980> glpiana credo sia un problema di mount
<lavoro1980> mi esce la shell con initramf
<lavoro1980> ho lanciato start x ma nulla
<glpiana> lavoro1980, hai provato a scrivere exit ?
<lavoro1980> no, ma mi dice che il disco non esiste glpiana
<glpiana> lavoro1980, prova exit, se non va torna che vediamo
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> poi lo schermo è davvero scuro
<lavoro1980> glpiana non va
<lavoro1980> lancia un alert duce /dev/disk/by-uuil/un sacco di numeri non esiste o cade sulla shell
<nicotano> buongiorno
<lavoro1980> glpiana mi dice eventuali cause: boot args, check rootdelat, check root
<lavoro1980> ciao nicotano anche tu puoi aiutarmi ho un problema, non si avvia ubuntu, va in shell busy box initramfs
<lavoro1980> non so cosa sia
<glpiana> lavoro1980, hai dato exit?
<nicotano> lavoro1980, vai sul forum metti nella casella di ricerca   busy box initramfs
<glpiana> <lavoro1980> glpiana non va <--- dopo exit?
<lavoro1980> glpiana ho dato exit
<glpiana> lavoro1980, è una installazione vera è sei sotto wubi?
<nicotano> lavoro segui questo thread http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,354925.0.html
<lavoro1980> ok, nicotano ho provato a dare fdsk ma non trova il comando
<lavoro1980> ora provo
<newbie_> grazie mille per le risposte precedenti
<newbie_> per attempt: nella versione 10.10 di ubuntu
<newbie_> c'
<newbie_> c'è grub2?
<attempt> si
<newbie_> grazie mille per le risposte
<newbie_> :)
<newbie_> ora tento di installare
<newbie_> a presto!
<attempt> newbie_
<attempt> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<newbie_> grazie! :)
<lavoro1980> nicotano hanno risolto nel forum ma senza far nulla
<lavoro1980> nicotano sapresti aiutarmi?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, lì hanno fatto un check del disco
<glpiana> lavoro1980, puoi anche provare a ripristinare gub da livecd
<glpiana> !grub | lavoro1980
<ubot-it> lavoro1980: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lavoro1980> glpiana il fatto che non ho il cd
<nicotano> lavoro1980,  prima ubuntu si avviava ?
<lavoro1980> nicotano si
<glpiana> lavoro1980, come hai installato?
<nicotano> lavoro1980, cosa hai  modificato ?
<lavoro1980> l'ho installato diversi anni fa il cd non so dov'è
<lavoro1980> nicotano nulla!
<glpiana> !release | lavoro1980
<ubot-it> lavoro1980: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nicotano> lavoro1980,  non puo' impiantarsi senza alcuna modifica
<lavoro1980> nicotano non ho fatto nulla
<lavoro1980> glpiana ho un cd della 7.10
<nicotano> lavoro prova a ripristinare grub, ti occorre il cd di ubuntu
<lavoro1980> glpiana va bene lo stesso?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, stessa architettura?
<nicotano> ! grub | lavoro1980
<ubot-it> lavoro1980: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lavoro1980> glpiana no, è ubuntu e su pc c'è kubuntu
<glpiana> lavoro1980, architettura si riferisce a 32 e 64 bit
<lavoro1980> si la stessa
<lavoro1980> nicotano non ci capisco granchè..
<glpiana> lavoro1980, il filesystem della tua installazione è ext3 o ext4?
<lavoro1980> non riesco ad aggiustare dalla scell
<lavoro1980> glpiana non mi ricordo
<nicotano> lavoro1980, se non vuoi leggere e applicarti ovvio che non ci capisci
<lavoro1980> nicotano non l'ho mai fatto!
<lavoro1980> non risco a risolvere da shell?
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> lavoro1980, beh, leggi quella guida e intervieni col cd della 7.10. se hai problemi è probabile sia dovuto alla versione. al che ti scarichi una iso recente e fai con quella
<nicotano> lavoro1980, seguendo le guide passo passo ci si fa
<glpiana> lavoro1980, comunque è una installazione vera o l'hai fatta con wubi sotto windows?
<nicotano> lavoro1980, e poi ti si da una mano mentre fai
<lavoro1980> glpiana ho installato davvero diversi anni fa da cd, no wubi
<lavoro1980> nicotano provo con cd
<glpiana> lavoro1980, oki, prova col la guida del ripristino. se hai grub1 segui per grub legacy, altrimenti per grub2
<lavoro1980> glpiana come faccio a sapere che grub ho?
<lavoro1980> io seguo la guida poi vi chiedo
<glpiana> lavoro1980, c'è scritto nel menu di grub che appare quando avvii il pc
<lavoro1980> nicotano non mi trova il comando
<lavoro1980> sudo
<glpiana> ma va là
<lavoro1980> ho lanciado sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> lavoro1980, dove?
<lavoro1980> da shell
<glpiana> lavoro1980, che shell?
<lavoro1980> initramfs
<glpiana> lavoro1980, se non la leggi la guida non ti srà mai utile
<glpiana> leggila, cazzolina, sarà mica così faticoso, no?
<nicotano> lavoro1980, avvia col cd e segui la guida
<lavoro1980> nicotano letta aprire un terminale
<lavoro1980> e digitare sudo fdisk -l
<nicotano> lavoro1980, hai avviato una sessione live
<glpiana> lavoro1980, basta. leggi bene la guida
<lavoro1980> glpiana l'ho letta
<lavoro1980> ma  non va
<nicotano> lavoro1980, puoi anche fare una installazione ex-novo così forse fai prima
<lavoro1980> nicotano perdo tutti i dati dopo!
<lavoro1980> preferisco aggiustare
<glpiana> lavoro1980, se l'avessi letta non avresti dato quel comando in quella shell
<lavoro1980> glpiana c'è scritto da terminale, io ci sono ià
<massimo18> -.-
<nicotano> lavoro1980, inytanto vai da live cde e salva dati, poi aggiusta
<lavoro1980> nicotano no, poi ho la live di ubuntu 7.10 io ho kubuntu 9.10
<lavoro1980> nicotano come mai non va
<lavoro1980> io non posso aprire il terminale!
<lavoro1980> sono in shell
<nicotano> lavoro1980, hai una shhell ridotta, linux non si è cariccato
<glpiana> lavoro1980, devi avviare da cd. ma cos'è? stai trollando?
<massimo18> hihi
<lavoro1980> ah
<nicotano> lavoro1980, avvia una live e datti da fare se vuoi ;)
<glpiana> lavoro1980, cosa ah? in entrambe le guide è specificato che devi partire la livecd
<lavoro1980> con il dual boot non riesco ad avviare da cd
<glpiana> lavoro1980, controlla nel bio l'ordine di avvio dei dispositivi
<lavoro1980> glpiana a poterci andare nel bios si
<lavoro1980> con il dual boot mi esce la scermata del so da segliere
<lavoro1980> non riesco ad accederci
<glpiana> lavoro1980, tutti i pc lo consentono
<glpiana> l'accesso al bios va effettuato prima del caricamento del boot loader. il dual boot non c'entra niente
<lavoro1980> glpiana esce direttamente il so da segliere
<lavoro1980> entrato
<glpiana> -.-
<lavoro1980> oh finalemente
<lavoro1980> se vado su start intall ubuntu va in live cd vero?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> lavoro1980, cambia la lingua prima
<massimo18> lavoro1980: secndo te "start install ubuntu" cosa vorrà mai dire?
<lavoro1980> intallazione, ma prima di installare va sempre su live cd
<glpiana> lavoro1980, cambia la lingua se non poi hai problemi di tastiera
<lavoro1980> cambiata
<lavoro1980> quindi?
<lavoro1980> ci sono varie voci
<lavoro1980> modalita grafica sicura
<lavoro1980> aggiornamenti
<glpiana> lavoro1980, per cortesia non prenderci in giro
<lavoro1980> ecc
<lavoro1980> non ti sto prendendo in giro glpiana
<glpiana> a me pare proprio di sì
<lavoro1980> io andrei su installazione
<lavoro1980> visto che poi avvia la live cd
<glpiana> lavoro1980, e fallo allora!
<lavoro1980> lo sta facendo..
<lavoro1980> ma ci va sulla live cd??
<lavoro1980> ok ci sono
<lavoro1980> scusate ma l'ho fatto una volta anni fa..
<attempt> lavoro1980 visto che hai un pc funzionante e la live te la scarichi veloce. prendi l'ultima versione di kubuntu o di ubuntu intanto. poi la masterizzi. poi imposti da bios il boot da cd. poi usi il cd. ti ritrovi subito col desktop funzionante. quindi monti il disco, ti salvi i dati altrove, infine reinstalli che ora sull'ultima hai una icona apposta per installare sul desktop.
<attempt> masterizza a 4x. poi rimetti i dati quando hai reinstallato kubuntu e tutti i programmi che usavi di solito.
<lavoro1980> attempt preferisco aggiustare e poi magari salvarmi i dati e reinstallare se è necessario
<attempt> se non lo vuoi scaricare vai in edicola , cerchi un giornaletto di linux con allegato cd. 9 su 10 sul cd c'e' anche ubuntu livecd.
<attempt> anche per aggiustare meglio se usi l'ultima versione.
<attempt> perche' se fai il boot dal cd ti ritrovi con davanti il desktop direttamente. poi fai tu.
<glpiana> attempt, beh quello lo fa anche la 7.10 :)
<lavoro1980> glpiana il secondo comando: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev l'ho lanciato ma mi dice che devo dargli un nome ipo hada1 o cdrom
<lavoro1980> sono comandi generici?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, io prima ti ho detto di controllare se hai grub 1 o grub 2. hai guardato cosa c'è scritto sul tuo menu di grub?
<lavoro1980> ti ho chiesto come fare a vedere se ho 1 o 2
<lavoro1980> ma non mi hai risp.
<glpiana> lavoro1980, bastava leggere -.-
<lavoro1980> il primo comando l'ho dato gl
<lavoro1980> glpiana
<glpiana> lavoro1980, http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://appuntiubuntu.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/grub_prima.png%3Fw%3D720%26h%3D211%26h%3D400&imgrefurl=http://redskull92.wordpress.com/2008/04/10/eliminare-grub/&usg=__iKq5CLABVIpUjHAe0G1vZ-peHss=&h=400&w=720&sz=7&hl=it&start=0&sig2=8ksEs-JpnjDTqEbW5kMx_w&zoom=1&tbnid=2ToQIIXsvXbwgM:&tbnh=121&tbnw=218&ei=W40MTeqSG8mAswaKyNDmDA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgrub%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dubun
<glpiana> tu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D797%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=127&vpy=134&dur=173&hovh=167&hovw=301&tx=174&ty=74&oei=W40MTeqSG8mAswaKyNDmDA&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0 questo è grub1
<glpiana> cazzarola che link :)
<lavoro1980> glpiana devo riavviare?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, vediamo da qui
<glpiana> lavoro1980, che comando hai dato per ora?
<lavoro1980> glpiana sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> lavoro1980, poi?
<lavoro1980> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<lavoro1980> sda3 è dove c'è installato linux
<glpiana> lavoro1980, digita ls /mnt/etc/default/grub
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> non file o directory
<glpiana> lavoro1980, digita ls /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<lavoro1980> glpiana
<lavoro1980> glpiana lo stesso
<glpiana> lavoro1980, digita ls /mnt    e metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | lavoro1980
<ubot-it> lavoro1980: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jekill> hi
<lavoro1980> http://pastebin.com/P36pxrxN glpiana
<lavoro1980> glpiana letto?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, ls /mnt/boot/grub/        su pastebin
<lavoro1980> ok glpiana
<lavoro1980> http://pastebin.com/U8mTAYJU
<lavoro1980> glpiana eccolo
<glpiana> lavoro1980, ls /mnt/etc/default/     su pastebin
<lavoro1980> ok glpiana
<lavoro1980> no file o directory glpiana
<glpiana> lavoro1980, oki, diciamo che hai grub1 e proviamo
<glpiana> lavoro1980, scrivi:    sudo grub
<glpiana> lavoro1980, find /boot/grub/stage1
<glpiana> dimmi cosa esce
<lavoro1980> hd0,2
<lavoro1980> sono su grub ora eh!
<glpiana> lavoro1980, scrivi:   root (hd0,2)
<lavoro1980> dato
<glpiana> lavoro1980, poi digita:    setup (hd0)
<glpiana> lavoro1980, esci digitando:   quit
<lavoro1980> ti pasto il risultato?
<lavoro1980> o devo uscire direttamente?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, fa vedere
<lavoro1980> http://pastebin.com/4qQTQna5
<lavoro1980> ancora sono in grub eh
<glpiana> lavoro1980, dai quit   poi riavvia
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> non riavvio da cd ma normalmente giusto?
<glpiana> sì, tanto te lo fa togliere il cd quando riavvii
<lavoro1980> si infatti
<lavoro1980> forse va
<lavoro1980> no
<lavoro1980> come prima
<lavoro1980> ora almeno si vede meglio
<glpiana> aspetta il prompt e scrivi exit
<lavoro1980> fatto ma mi da una lista di probelmi comuni
<lavoro1980> boot args, checke roordelay ecc
<lavoro1980> dice che ha smesso di aspettare per root device
<glpiana> lavoro1980, scrivi exit
<lavoro1980> fatto
<lavoro1980> ma mi dice questo
<lavoro1980> mi lancia anche un alert dicendomi che dev/disk/by-uuid/numeri e lettere non essiste
<glpiana> lavoro1980, torna su livecd
<lavoro1980> ok
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti
<MoL0ToV> mi si aprono 5 pagine uguali di firefox
<MoL0ToV> quando clicco su un tab
<MoL0ToV> succede ad altri?
<glpiana> direi di no MoL0ToV
<lavoro1980> glpiana sono su live cd
<glpiana> lavoro1980,vai su sistema amministrazione gparted e fagli fare un check del disco
<MoL0ToV> chissà ce diavolo è
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, chiudi firefox, apri un terminale, dai mv .mozilla .mozilla_old       riprova firefox
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, vedi se da o meno lo stesso problema
<lavoro1980> glpiana faccio fare un check sulla partizione dov'è intallato linux giusto?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, sì
<lavoro1980> glpiana sta facendo il check
<lavoro1980> fatto glpiana
<lavoro1980> ora?
<glpiana> riavvia
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> glpiana siamo alle solite
<lavoro1980> cosa fo?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, quello che ti ha consigliato prima attempt
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<lavoro1980> nooooooooooo dai
<glpiana> <attempt> lavoro1980 visto che hai un pc funzionante e la live te la scarichi veloce. prendi l'ultima versione di kubuntu o di ubuntu intanto. poi la masterizzi. poi imposti da bios il boot da cd. poi usi il cd. ti ritrovi subito col desktop funzionante. quindi monti il disco, ti salvi i dati altrove, infine reinstalli che ora sull'ultima hai una icona apposta per installare sul desktop.
<lavoro1980> devo reinstallare???
<lavoro1980> ma non c'è modo di aggiustare??
<attempt> l'edicola sotto casa ha il cd di ubuntu di sicuro. non ti trova piu' il so su disco.
<attempt> mica palline.
<glpiana> lavoro1980, controllo ancora una cosa
<lavoro1980> ok
<glpiana> lavoro1980, nel temrinale scrivi sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<lavoro1980> eh asp devo riavviare da cd
<glpiana> lavoro1980, poi dai cat /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst          e lo metti su pastebin
<lavoro1980> il bello è che io non ho fatto nulla, si è sputtanato da solo
<glpiana> lavoro1980, eri già da livecd -.-
<glpiana> lavoro1980, da solo non fa niente
<lavoro1980> glpiana no ho riavviato
<lavoro1980> dopo il check
<lavoro1980> se dovessi reinstallare posso scegliere di reinstallare sempre su dev3 giusto? mica mi formatta anche win e l'altra partizione dati che ho
<glpiana> !installazione | lavoro1980 se devi reinstallare leggi BENE la guida
<ubot-it> lavoro1980 se devi reinstallare leggi BENE la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<lavoro1980> ok cmq devo cercare un programma free per masterizzare con win, mi pare che devo masterizzarlo come immagine, se no non va...
<glpiana> lavoro1980, sto comando lo dai o no?
<lavoro1980> poi ho bisogno di kubuntu... asp sto accedendo glpiana ora ha finito
<lavoro1980> glpiana quando do il mount mi dice che sda3 non esiste
<glpiana> lavoro1980, sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> su pastebin
<lavoro1980> glpiana http://pastebin.com/mceeZLJD
<lavoro1980> c'è ma non lo trova :?
<glpiana> naaaa, controlla l'indirizzo
<lavoro1980> glpiana http://pastebin.com/mceeZLJD
<lavoro1980> è questo
<NightSilent> Salve, è possibile creare un collegamento desktop remoto, non locale, utilizzando l'applicazione di default di ubuntu?
<lavoro1980> h no
<glpiana> Unknown paste ID!
<lavoro1980> apse
<lavoro1980> glpiana http://pastebin.com/mceeXLJD
<glpiana> NightSilent, dipende se i provider dei pc che colleghi lo consentono
<glpiana> lavoro1980, riscrivi sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> glpiana ora l'ha montato
<lavoro1980> alleluja
<glpiana> basta srivere i comandi correttamente
<glpiana> *scrivere
<lavoro1980> l'ho scritto come l'altra volta eg
<lavoro1980> eh
<lavoro1980> ora?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, ora cat /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<NightSilent> glpiana: vuoi dire l'isp?
<glpiana> NightSilent, quello che ti da la connessione intendo
<NightSilent> glpiana: ho capito grazie
<glpiana> NightSilent, esempio se io ho fastweb e tu vuoi collegarti in remoto al mio pc, non si può fare perchè io non ho ip pubblico
<glpiana> NightSilent, e poi ci possono essere restrizioni sulle porte. l'unica è provare
<lavoro1980> glpiana http://pastebin.com/aAzqTyMr
<NightSilent> glpiana: grazie, allora provo
<glpiana> lavoro1980, sudo blkid /dev/sda3
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> glpiana http://pastebin.com/8mNVtaZa
<lavoro1980> è quello che mi dice all'avvio che non trova UUID...
<glpiana> lavoro1980, però è corretto
<lavoro1980> glpiana forse non riusciva a montarlo
<lavoro1980> ora che è montato lo trova
<lavoro1980> glpiana ora?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, scrivi: sudo chroot /mnt
<lavoro1980> glpiana andato
<glpiana> lavoro1980, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> anche senza sudo
<lavoro1980> glpiana andato
<lavoro1980> spero la tastiera torni normale, è tutta sconclusionata
<glpiana> lavoro1980, non hai scelto la lingua all'inizio e ti ha caricato quella americana
<glpiana> lavoro1980, scrivi exit
<glpiana> lavoro1980, e poi riavvi e prova
<lavoro1980> ok glpiana
<lavoro1980> speriamo bene
<lavoro1980> strano cmq che si sputtani così...
<lavoro1980> glpiana nada
<glpiana> lavoro1980, boh, non ho altre idee
<lavoro1980> porca puttana!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> oh
<glpiana> sei su un canale pubblico
<lavoro1980> non so cosa fare!
<glpiana> ti è stato detto sopra da attempt
<lavoro1980> come faccio a salvarmi i dati??
<lavoro1980> ho anche delle email...
<glpiana> ti copi la home su un supporto usb
<lavoro1980> c'è un programma free per masterizzare?
<lavoro1980> lo devo masterizzare come immagine giusto?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, sì, s leggessi le guide indicate lo sapresti
<lavoro1980> no c'è scritto nella guida
<attempt> !masterizzare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<glpiana> Per masterizzare l'immagine .iso di Ubuntu su un CD o un DVD, consultare la relativa guida.
<glpiana> c'è scritto nella guida
<lavoro1980> ah si
<glpiana> c'è scritto tutto nella guida
<lavoro1980> quindi avvio da live e mi salvo la home...
<glpiana> lavoro1980,  e allora per favore leggila. sono fatte apposta le guide
<lavoro1980> dove trovo kubuntu ultima versione?
<attempt> ti salvi la home completa su disco esterno . se usi dispositivo usb devi scegliere le cartelle da salvare. salvati dati, posta, preferiti del browser.
<glpiana> !release | lavoro1980
<ubot-it> lavoro1980: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<attempt> quando reinstalli usa lo stesso nome utente e password che avevi prima.
<lavoro1980> ok infrarecorder si trova anche per win xp?
<glpiana> lavoro1980, basta
<lavoro1980> ok glpiana
<glpiana> lavoro1980, c'è scritto
<lavoro1980> se ho qualche problema vi avviso
<lavoro1980> grazie cmq
<lavoro1980> una volta salvata la home come faccio a rimetterla? la sposto tutta nella nuova home? attempt?
<attempt> no
<attempt> ti copi solo i contenuti delle cartelle che ti servono.
<cybercrasher> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la configurazione LAN locale. Ho creato una connessione LAN con parametri manuali ma essa non parte in automatico all'avvio del sistema. In automatico parte una cerca "Auto eth0" che ha parametri automatici che non posso editare. Qualche idea? :)
<lavoro1980> attempt tipo le email dove le trovo?
<attempt> di solito il .thunderbird e la .firefox per posta e browser. e i dati tuoi ovviamente tutti.
<attempt> che usavi per la posta?
<lavoro1980> thunderbird
<lavoro1980> attempt nella home non c'è .thunderbird!
<attempt> allora nella cartella home se attivi la visualizzazione cartelle nascoste di dolphin vedrai delle cartelle che cominciano con un punto. quelle sono cartelle nascoste. la .thunderbird contiene tutti i dati account e le mail tue.
<attempt> la .firefox contiene i settaggi del browser e i preferiti
<lavoro1980> hai ragione, non aveva aggiornato
<lavoro1980> ok
<attempt> poi le cartelle documenti, immagini etc quelle ne copi integralmente il contenuto nelle nuove. il contenuto non tutta la cartella.
<lavoro1980> attempt non c'è thunderbird!!
<lavoro1980> ah ni
<lavoro1980> no
<lavoro1980> eccolo scusa
<attempt> ubuntu si installa in 20 minuti. altri 20 li perdi per rimettere i programmi. e solo dopo ricopi quelle cartelle. devi prima reinstallare thunderbird e poi aprirlo cosi' forma la nuova cartella. poi vai nella home e ci copi la vecchia sulla nuova.
<cybercrasher> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la configurazione LAN locale. Ho creato una connessione LAN con parametri manuali ma essa non parte in automatico all'avvio del sistema. In automatico parte una cerca "Auto eth0" che ha parametri automatici che non posso editare. Qualche idea? :)
<attempt> lo stesso per firefox. lo installi , lo apri. dopo sostituisci la cartella.
<attempt> per adesso prendi quelle cartelle e copiale altrove. cd, dvd, penna usb, se hai un disco esterno puoi copiarci integralmente tutta la home dentro se hai abbastanza spazio.
<lavoro1980> attempt ok apetto la mia ragazza che ha la penna usb capiente, copierò le cose prindipali, ascolta io poi posso installare direttamente il nuovo kubuntu SOLO su sda3?
<lavoro1980> perchè poi ho una partizione dove c'è win e un'altra dove ho tutti i dati, foto ecc.
<lavoro1980> non vorrei perdere tutti i dati che ho sull'altra partizione
<attempt> avevi tre partizioni?
<attempt> una dati una ubuntu e una windows?
<lavoro1980> si
<lavoro1980> la dati con la fat  32 così sia win che linux la vedevano
<lavoro1980> poi linux ho una ext3 e win una ntfs
<attempt> basta che stai attento quando reinstalli. basta che reinstalli ubuntu esattamente nella stessa partizione dove stava. la riconosci facile e' formattata ext3 o ext4. basta che non installi ubuntu su una partizione che rileva come fat32 o ntfs.
<lavoro1980> ok
<cybercrasher> Come non detto, ho risolto manualmente da interfaces :)
<attempt> direi che sbagliare e' difficile nel tuo caso. ma se non ti senti tranquillo, fatti una copia di quei dati altrove. almeno i piu' importanti.
<lavoro1980> attempt ma come mai si è stravolto il so così?
<attempt> non ne ho la piu' pallida idea.
<lavoro1980> in .config ho lo xorg.conf? conviene salvare la .config?
<massimo18> di solito il so si stravolge per troppi paccioccamenti
<attempt> mai successa cosa simile a me.
<lavoro1980> bah
<attempt> lavoro1980  xorg.conf sta' in /etc/X11/
<lavoro1980> conviene salvarlo o con la nuova installazione lo rifà lui meglio?
<attempt> se vuoi te lo salvi ma non ti dovrebbe servire a niente. inoltre piu' e' recente la versione di kubuntu che installi meglio vai con i driver. riconosce piu' hardware di solito.
<lavoro1980> attempt ok magari mi riconosce anche la webcam che ho dovuto installarla io manualmente prima
<attempt> non lo rifa' con la nuova versione non gli serve. lo crea se installi driver proprietari ati o nvidia che comunque lui ti propone per l'installazine.
<attempt> installazione*
<attempt> se avevi dei file di testo con istruzioni sulle modifiche che avevi fatto per la webcam salvali su esterno.
<lavoro1980> no, nessuna modifica avevo fatto
<lavoro1980> ora devo solo aspettare la mia ragazza che ha dietro la usb
<attempt> in generale salvati in una cartella qualunque modifica fai via terminale o no in un file di testo. segnati anche i programmi che installi che non siano presi dal gestore pacchetti ma che metti per conto tuo.
<lavoro1980> intando sto scaricando la iso di kubuntu
<lavoro1980> si si ci avevo pensato
<attempt> altrimenti poi non si riesce a risalire ai problemi eventuali ne a risolverli. la regola e' non modificare o aggiungere mai dei repository dei pacchetti e installa unicamente dal gestore pacchetti. c'e' piu' di quel che hai bisogno li dentro.
<lavoro1980> ok
<attempt> se smanetti con guide che non sono quelle ufficiali poi non ti lamentare qui che qualcosa e' andato storto. ovvero non funziona piu' niente.
<lavoro1980> cmq con la guida dovrebbe essere abbastanza semplice installare, io l'ho fatto diverso tempo fa..
<attempt> quantomeno salvati il link della guida che hai seguito.
<lavoro1980> ok, ma al momento di decidere dove installarlo lui mi fa scegliere su quale partizione vero?
<attempt> sono passate 4 ore da quando sei entrato. se facevi come ti dicevo avevi ubuntu funzionante da almeno  2 ore adesso. ragazza e usb permettendo.
<lavoro1980> eh lo so, ma ho cercato di risolvere...
<attempt> devi scegliere le impostazioni avanzate della installazione, cosi' lui ti rileva le partizioni e puoi scegliere quella giusta. che riconosci perche' e' ext3
<Matt_91> salve, stavo seguendo questa guida( http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp#ftp3 ) su come gestire gli utenti per un server FTP. il problema è che mi blocco all passo due della pagina install di User Manager for PureFTPd http://imagebin.org/128438
<lavoro1980> ok attempt
<attempt> !installazione | mentre aspetti la usb leggi qui lavoro1980
<ubot-it> mentre aspetti la usb leggi qui lavoro1980: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> attemp si me l'havevi postata prima, la stavo guardando
<Matt_91> ok, nulla, ci sono riuscito :)
<attempt> Matt_91 se leggi hai la risposta da solo.
<Matt_91> attempt: infatti, non avevo abilitato l'utente alla creazione di un nuovo database, anche se ero sicuro di averlo abilitato :)
<doreamon> salve a tutti
<doreamon> qualcuno usa la debian di linux mint qua?
<massimo18> doreamon: questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doreamon> ah ok scusate
<roxdragon> salve
<bennina> salve e buona neve a tutti. non son stata buona di trovare una guida x mettere in rete tra loro i miei computer che ho finalemente tutti e 3 con ubuntu (2) e xubuntu il terzo. qualcuno la sa? grazie
<bennina> immagino si evinca dalla domanda che dev'essere una guida a prova di idiota se possibile...
<roxdragon> bennina,  in che senso in rete?
<roxdragon> vuoi condividere dei files?
<bennina> yap
<bennina> basterebbe una cartella in ogni pc
<roxdragon> !condivisione | bennina
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'condivisione'
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> !nfs | bennina
<ubot-it> bennina: nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<roxdragon> leggi ^^ quella è una guida
<bennina> roxdragon, grazie grazie
<roxdragon> se li hai tutti linux meglio nfs
<roxdragon> se ci sono anche pc con windows, samba
<bennina> roxdragon, no no, allora provo la guida, grazie mille e buon natale!
<roxdragon> :D grazie anche a te
<Matt_91> ho una domanda, il programma PureFTPd mi ha cancellato tutti gli utenti di ubuntu, ora la mia domanda è, c'è mezzo di rientrarci?
<nicotano> salve
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<roxdragon> salve
<roxdragon> Matt_91, utenti???
<Matt_91> roxdragon: utenti e gruppi di ubuntu mi ha cancellato
<roxdragon> strano
<Scall> Come si fa a vedere da terminale quale versione del kernel si ha? Non ricordo il comando... E da interfaccia grafica qual è la procedura?
<Peace-> uname -r
<Peace-> credo na roba del genere
<Peace-> Scall: su kubuntu c'è il cazzillo kinfocenter
<Peace-> su gnome deve essere qualche cosa di simile
<Peace-> ci sara' cil cazzaprogramma apposito
<Scall> Peace-: si funziona, grazie ;-)
<Peace-> ma se fai da terminale ti risparmi la fatica
<Scall> secondo voi è poco prudente applicare la patch al kernel di cui si parla qui: http://www.linux-magazine.it/news-198-Linux-da-Formula-1.htm o è meglio aspettare che la modifica verrà applicata (probabilmente) nella versione 2.6.38 ? Su alcuni siti dicono quali comandi dare per applicarla in anticipo ma non so se fidarmi, anche se la velocità un più di cui parlano mi fa gola :-S
<nicotano> Scall, quando è il momento te lo segnala il gestore aggiornamenti
<Peace-> Scall: vuoi sminchiare la distro ? fai come leggi qua e la
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Peace-> Scall: vuoi avere un sistema stabile ? usa repository uffciali e non fare altro che upgrade consigliati
<giordano> salve, a tutti/e, correi creare un calendario con le mie foto quale programma devo usare?
<Scall> Peace-: ok, grazie del consiglio. Effettivamente ho propio paura che dopo questa "patch dei miracoli" (come la chiamano in molti blog) il sistema abbia problemi. Anche se ho letto che a Linus Torvalds è piaciuta, e sarà resa ufficiale con le nuovi versioni del kernel
<giordano> salve, a tutti/e, vorrei creare un calendario con le mie foto quale programma devo usare?
<Peace-> Scall: si ok ma una distro è stabile perche ha il kernel e i pacchetti dei programmi controllati
<nicotano> giordano,  google cerca calendario+foto+linux
<giordano> ok
<Peace-> Scall: se inizi a fare le tuebelle modifiche il sistem... prima o poi va a putt ... che poiu tu voglia testare imparare distruggendo ok
 * nicotano quota Peace- 
<Peace-> Scall:  sarebbe anche la cosa migliore... ma... ovviamente vai a rischio perdita dati .. instabilita'
<Peace-> e quant'altro
<nicotano> Scall, magari fai un'installazione separata  per gli esperimenti :)
<Scall> Peace-: lo so, hai ragione. Infatti mi sa che non correrò il rischio.
<Peace-> quando avrai un po piu di esperienza.... allora installi le alpha sminki come ti pare e aggiusti anche
<jester-> installati una sid
<Scall> nicotano: già, posso provare in virtualbox ad esempio
<Peace-> Scall: ah... puoi anche farti due partizioni....
<Peace-> una per testing
<Peace-> una per stable
<Peace-> una per la home
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> una per la swap
 * Peace- ha questa configurazione...
<Scall> Peace-: ottima idea :-)
<Peace-> fai sempre 10 giga per la unstable 15 per la stable 90 o passa per la home 1 giga per la swap... questo per un destkop semimoderno
<Peace-> no anteguerra
<Scall> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> Scall: magari su una partizione ti metti anche kubuntu o debian o sabayon
<stevr1it> salve ho ubuntu 10.10 e nei repository mi manca acroread come posso aggiugnerlo?
<lavoro1980> attempt come mai non risco a copiare? ho inserito la usb ma non copia
<attempt> i dati che avevi salvato?
<attempt> hai gia' reinstallato ubuntu?
<attempt> lavoro1980?
<lavoro1980> attempt devo trasferire le impostazioni thunderbirs e mozilla su usb
<lavoro1980> poi installo
<lavoro1980> ma non mi fa copia e incolla
<attempt> la usb la vede?
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. ho installato aircrack, e poi buc. ma quando vado su applicazioni-altro-buc e ci clicco su non accade nulla. c'aggio a fa'?
<attempt> puo' darsi che non sia compatibile la penna usb oppure che non sia formattata in modo adeguato.
<lavoro1980> si, sono andato ad intervenire anche sui permessi
<lavoro1980> la vede e d tutto ok con la usb
<attempt> allora
<attempt> chiudi dolphin il filemanager
<attempt> apri un terminale
<lavoro1980> eh
<attempt> devi copiare da terminale.
<neramarea> sono impallato
<lavoro1980> appemp ho lanciato su ma mi chiede la pss
<attempt> e quindi devi sapere i percorsi delle cartelle lavoro1980
<lavoro1980> come si diventa su in live cd?
<attempt> no ascolta
<lavoro1980> dimmi
<neramarea> qualcuno può aiutarmi con aircrack e buc?
<attempt> il comando e' simile a questo sudo cp -r /media/nomediscomontato/home/tuonome/.thunderbird /media/nomeusb/
<lavoro1980> che casino!
<lavoro1980> che ne so il nome del disco
<attempt> apri il disco e vai a .thunderbird
<attempt> e leggi il percorso completo
<lavoro1980> non va neanche sulla home
<cobe571> salve a tutti, una domanda... volendo ripristinare gnome alle impostazioni di default, è consigliabile cancellare le cartelle nascoste .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity ??? posso fare questo entrando che so con Fluxbox, giusto? loggandomi nuovamente nell'ambiente Gnome, le cartelle precedentemente indicate verrebbero ricreate giusto?
<attempt> lavoro 1980 dalla live riesci a montare il disco del pc?
<attempt> prima hai detto che provavi il copia incolla. da dove copiavi?
<lavoro1980> dalla home
<attempt> vai nella home
<lavoro1980> si è montatto
<lavoro1980> non ci va
<lavoro1980> non so come dalla shell
<lavoro1980> non so il nome del disco
<attempt> vai in media
<cobe571> salve a tutti, una domanda... volendo ripristinare gnome alle impostazioni di default, è consigliabile cancellare le cartelle nascoste .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity ??? posso fare questo entrando che so con Fluxbox, giusto? loggandomi nuovamente nell'ambiente Gnome, le cartelle precedentemente indicate verrebbero ricreate giusto?
<attempt> ti risulta il disco in media? come si chiama lavoro1980
<lavoro1980> in media c'è solo cd rom
<lavoro1980> la home sta su disk-1
<attempt> allora il disco non e' montato.
<lavoro1980> ok montiamolo
<attempt> ecco quindi cliccca su disk-1 per aprirlo.
<lavoro1980> eh
<lavoro1980> aperto
<attempt> vai alla home di disk-1
<jacko_bello> salve gente
<neramarea> ho installato aircrack, e poi buc. ma quando vado su applicazioni-altro-buc e ci clicco su non accade nulla. c'aggio a fa'?
<lavoro1980> si prima c'ero
<lavoro1980> ma non va!!!!
<attempt> dimmi il percorso di dove sei.
<jacko_bello> sapete dove posso travare informazioni su come creare temi ad-hoc per thunderbird? ovviamente dalla 3.1.x ........
<lavoro1980> disk-1/home/homer
<attempt> prima di disk-1
<lavoro1980> media
<attempt> possibile che ti  devo cavare le cose con il cavatappi?
<lavoro1980> si ma non va!!!
<jacko_bello> nessuno di voi usa thunderbird?
<attempt> il tuo nome era homer sul pc?
<lavoro1980> cd media/ non accede
<lavoro1980> si
<attempt> ok ora vai sulla usb
<attempt> dimmi il percorso completo.
<jacko_bello> ok come nn detto.... buon natale
<lavoro1980> media/disk-2
<attempt> allora apri il terminale
<lavoro1980> ok
<attempt> e copia-incolla in terminale il mio comando pari pari.
<lavoro1980> ok
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<neramarea> è bello, sapere che c'è chi ti ascolta...
<attempt> sudo cp-r /media/disk-1/home/homer/.thunderbird /media/disk-2             lavoro1980
<lavoro1980> provo
<attempt> neramarea non so niente di aircrack
<lavoro1980> cp-r non trova il comando
<neramarea> e di buc, attempt?
<attempt> sudo cp -r /media/disk-1/home/homer/.thunderbird /media/disk-2
<lavoro1980> no attempt
<lavoro1980> no file o dir
<attempt> neramarea idem purtroppo. mai usati. se legge qualcuno che sa' ti risponde. ci vuole pazienza.
<attempt> allora e' sbagliato il percorso. se non mi dai il percorso esatto ci fai notte.
<neramarea> ja, lo so. e vi chiedo scusa se ogni tanto riposto la domanda, ma vedo schermi passare senza esito. cmq grazie
<lavoro1980> non so + che fare attempt
<attempt> in terminale locate thunderbird
<attempt> metti tutto su paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lavoro1980> attempt se clicco su media non mi vede il disk 1
<lavoro1980> attempt se lancio thunderbird
<lavoro1980> no fa nulla
<attempt> lavoro1980 in terminale    df e metti su paste
<attempt> df -h
<attempt> sei sulla live e quindi usi il cd.  che e' separato dal disco che hai nel pc. e quindi dove e' che vedi disk-1? visto che in media non c'e'?
<lavoro1980> http://pastebin.com/mTiDRUXM
<lavoro1980> clicco su file system poi media
<lavoro1980> no file system disk-1
<neramarea> gente, non riesco a far funzionare buc
<attempt> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/
<cristian_c> ciao
<lavoro1980> montato attempt
<cristian_c> ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere
<attempt> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/
<lavoro1980> ok
<cristian_c> in pratica la mia stampante fa le bizze
<cristian_c> non riesco a stampare un pdf
<lavoro1980> ora provo a copiarw?
<cristian_c> mi disegna una serie di punti esclamativi o percento
<cristian_c> e varie parentesi
<cristian_c> al posto del testo
<cristian_c> allora ho fatto una prova
<attempt> lavoro1980 vai in media e controlla che si chiamino disk-1 e disk-2
<cristian_c> ho tentato di stampare un documento con gedit
<cristian_c> e me l'ha stampato tranquillamente
<cristian_c> come potrei tentare di risolvere la situazione?
<lavoro1980> attempt ora mi dice che non può accederer
<attempt> chiudi nautilus
<cristian_c> insomma, quali prove devo fare è il mio quesito :)
<attempt> dove vedi le cartelle
<lavoro1980> sul desktop
<lavoro1980> non mi fa + accedere attempt
<attempt> accedere a cosa?
<attempt> fai come ti dico e non andare per conto tuo.
<cristian_c> una cosa: il programma che ho utilizzato è evince
<lavoro1980> ok
<attempt> chiudi tutto quello che hai aperto tranne il terminale
<lavoro1980> ok
<attempt> sudo nautilus in terminale  e lascia il terminale sempre aperto o ti richiude nautilus.
<lavoro1980> ok
<attempt> l'ha aperto?
<lavoro1980> si
<cristian_c> inoltre in anteprima di stampa nessun problema, l'errore è proprio quando va in stampa
<lavoro1980> attempt ora?
<attempt> vai in media e prova a fare il copia incolla delle cartelle che hai bisogno da disk-1 a disk-2  ma prima di tutto metti la spunta per vedere le cartelle nascoste.
<lavoro1980> attempt in media non ci sono + disk-1 e 2
<attempt> apri un altro terminale
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> poi
<attempt> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/
<attempt> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/
<lavoro1980> ok fatto
<lavoro1980> poi'
<lavoro1980> ?
<attempt> vai in media
<attempt> guarda se ci sono.
<neramarea> risolto. è bastato scaricare la 32 bit
<neramarea> buona serata a tutti
<attempt> ciao
<PaoloRotolo> Salve,
<neramarea> ciao attempt. grassie istess. ;-)
<lavoro1980> se clicco su media mi apre direttamente la chiavetta usv
<lavoro1980> usb
<attempt> cd /media/
<lavoro1980> eh ci sono
<attempt> ls
<lavoro1980> ma sono sempre nella pennetta
<lavoro1980> si sono nella pennetta attempt
<lavoro1980> non mi vede altro
<lavoro1980> non mi vede il disco
<attempt> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/    e metti su paste
<lavoro1980> non c'è nulla da mettere, esegue il comando
<lavoro1980> possibile che devo bestemmiare cos????
<lavoro1980> anche per copiare un file
<attempt> prima lo aveva montato avevi detto
<attempt> quindi lo vedevi in media?
<lavoro1980> prima lo vedeva ora non più
<lavoro1980> attemptquindi?^
<attempt> quindi. chiudi nautilus. ed anche i terminali. poi torni su media e vedi se lo vede quando viene aperto normalmente nautilus.
<lavoro1980> attempt è sparito anche dal desktop
<lavoro1980> prima c'era ora no
<lavoro1980> non lo vede
<lavoro1980> si deve montare
<attempt> apri il terminale e ridai il comando per montarlo
<lavoro1980> mi deice che è gia montato e secondo mtab sda3 è montato su media/disk-1
<attempt> ls -h /media/
<attempt> e pasta
<lavoro1980> http://pastebin.com/7yAME2AZ
<attempt> no e' un comando diverso dallo e pasta
<raffa> esiste un modo per aggiornare il kernel direttamente da apt
<raffa> senza doverlo ricompilare
<lavoro1980> attempt ho daro il tuo comando+
<lavoro1980> dai
<lavoro1980> ls-h /media/
<attempt> dammi il paste del comando allora.
<lavoro1980> forse ho sbagliato a sciveee il link
<Scall> Qual è la scorciatoia per selezionare tutto quello che appare scritto sul terminale? Nell'interfaccia grafica è "ctrl + A", nel terminale non si può fare?
<lavoro1980> http://pastebin.com/xDNGT6y1
<attempt> cd /media/home/
<attempt> ls -h  e pasta
<lavoro1980> dice homer
<lavoro1980> ora accede a homer
<lavoro1980> ora va
<lavoro1980> non so perchè..
<lavoro1980> cmq
<lavoro1980> posso provare a copiare?
<attempt> prova
<Scall> oppure c'è una scorciatoia da tastiera, sempre da terminale, per copiare tutto (ad esempio il manuale di un comando)?
<lavoro1980> no file o dir
<lavoro1980> che palle
<attempt> cd /media/home/homer/
<lavoro1980> ci sono
<attempt> ls -h e pasta
<attempt> la penna usb la vedi?
<lavoro1980> http://pastebin.com/ZfB5jax3
<lavoro1980> ma che ne soooooooo
<lavoro1980> non accede più a nulla
<attempt> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/
<attempt> vai in media col filemanager e vedi se c'e' il disco e se c'e' la penna usb.
<lavoro1980> dice che non lo trova in sct fstab
<lavoro1980> o mtab
<lavoro1980> cmq ho tolto e reinserito la usb ora la vede
<attempt> vede sia la usb che il disco?
<lavoro1980> no solo usb
<attempt> che iso stai usando?
<attempt> che livecd stai usando?
<lavoro1980> sul desktop vedo 3 disci tuttie tre usb
<lavoro1980> 7.10
<attempt> scaricati e masterizza la 10.10. con quella che hai tu non ne veniamo a capo. almeno io. sempre che il disco sia sano. poi torni qui e richiedi aiuto in canale.
<attempt> ora devo andare.
<lavoro1980> perchè la live di kubuntu mi sbatte sulla shell?
<lavoro1980> come entro nella live grafica?
<jester-> perché molto facilmente hi hai errori nel cd o una scheda video indigesta
<lavoro1980> jester- no una nvidia e prima andava bene
<lavoro1980> la live 7.10 me la vede
<lavoro1980> come posso risolvere jester-
<jester-> lavoro1980: 7.10???
<lavoro1980> si ho anche un ubuntu 7.10
<lavoro1980> e mi vede la live cd grafica
<lavoro1980> la kubunut 10.10 no
<lavoro1980> devo copiare dei file sulla usb e poi reistallare
<jester-> lavoro1980: non mi sembra il caso di installare una distro cosi vecchia
<lavoro1980> jester- infatti sto provando con la 10.10
<lavoro1980> jester- potresti aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> a doPP
<jester-> lavoro1980: che ti serve
<lavoro1980> devo copiare dei file sulla usb e poi intallarw kubuntu 10.10
<lavoro1980> con la live cd 7.10 non mi vede il disco anche se lo monto
<lavoro1980> con la 10.10 mi sbatte sulla shell
<jester-> lavoro1980: lasasta la 7
<lavoro1980> ok
<lavoro1980> ora ho al 10.10
<jester-> lavoro1980: scaricati alternate cd
<lavoro1980> cos'?
<jester-> installer grafica minimale
<lavoro1980> ok dove trovo kubuntu alternate?
<lavoro1980> posso installare anche da usb?
<jester-> lavoro1980: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<jester-> !usb | lavoro
<ubot-it> lavoro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<lemon> ciao a tutti
<lavoro1980> jester- con la alternate posso salvare i file che mi servono su usb?
<lemon> sempre medesimo problema con grub maledetto
<lavoro1980> lemon io devo reinstallare
<lemon> anzi grub2
<lavoro1980> per grub
<jester-> lavoro1980: non ti serve nulla sulla usb
<lavoro1980> devo salvare dei file e email
<jester-> lavoro1980: leggi la guida come fare la usb
<jester-> lavoro1980: a quale pro
<lavoro1980> jester- faccio da cd
<lemon> io ho un problema con grub su ubuntu invalid magic number :(((((
<lavoro1980> devo salvare delle email jester-
<jester-> lavoro1980: una volta installato lo farai
<jester-> lavoro1980: te le salvi su altra usb
<lavoro1980> jester- non capisco
<lemon> a qualcuno è mai capitato di vedere questo errore
<lavoro1980> jester- ok ma come faccio, con alternate è possibile?
<jester-> lavoro1980: come dire che hai gia un sistema linux installato?
<lavoro1980> jester- installerò da cd, meglio!
<jester-> lemon: va reinstallato grubbbo
<lavoro1980> jester- ho kubuntu installato ma ho problemi e non riesco a risolverli
<lavoro1980> in avvio non mi trova l'hd
<lavoro1980> tipo
<lemon> jester: tu dici che per il problema di invalid number magic va reinstallato grub
<lavoro1980> se mi aiuti e risolviamo non c'è bisognio che reinstallo
<jester-> lemon: yess
<lemon> jester: ma in che senso rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo
<lemon> ?
<jester-> lavoro1980: parti in recovery e al meniu scegli di s provare a sistemare
<lemon> o aggiornarlo?
<jester-> !grub | lemon
<ubot-it> lemon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> lemon: reinstallarlo male non fa, oltre che aggiornarlo
<lavoro1980> jester- ora il mio pc va
<lavoro1980> ho riprovato a avviare e va!
<lavoro1980> non ci credo
<lavoro1980> ha un'entità a sè
<nicotano> buonasera
<phre> pure qua nicotano :D
<phre> ciao
<nicotano> ciao phre
<lemon> ciao a tutti
<lemon> jester
<jester-> eh
<lemon> jester prima mi hai dato il link per reinstallare grub
<jester-> fatto?
<lemon> ma non si capisce niente quella guida comunque ho fatto apt-get remove grub2 e apt-get install grub2 in pratica l'ho reinstallato, ma il risultato non cambio ricevo sempre quel maledetto invalid magic number
<jester-> ma il sistema parte o no
<lemon> cioè
<lemon> ubuntu parte ma l' altro sistema no
<jester-> cioè da errore e si pianta o carica il sistema
<lemon> no da errore eppoi ritorno al bootloader di grub per scegliere ubuntu
<jester-> lemon: che sistema è che non parte
<lemon> redhat 5.5
<jester-> lemon: update-grub la trova?
<lemon> si
<lemon> mi da Tikanga
<lemon> comunque la trova
<lemon> mi trova questo
<lemon> Found Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 5.5 (Tikanga) on /dev/sdb4
<jester-> lemon: non so se redhat ha delle modalità di boot diverse
<lemon> ma al boot mi dice invalid magic number
<lemon> a calcola che da solo mi partiva cioè come master bootloader
<jester-> lemon: monta la sdb4 e controlla fstab
<jester-> che uuid sia coerente
<lemon> ma rh 5.5 il problema e che ha grub e non grub2 quindi non carica le partizioni ext4
<lemon> la configuro su fstab o la monto a parte
<jester-> lemon: secondo me facile che hai installato il grub de rh sulla partizione
<jester-> lemon: montala in mnt e controlla
<lemon> infatti è questo il bello facendo ricerche online come consigliato ho reinstallato rh senza grub
<lemon> ok una volta montata cosa devo controllare?
<jester-> lemon: e che uuid della sdb4 sia lo stesso che mette grub nella entry in grub.cfg
<lemon> basta che lancio un blkid
<lemon> o no
<jester-> lemon sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt
<jester-> poi vai in /mnt/etc
<jester-> lemon: sarebbe meglio chiedere sul canale redhat
<lemon> ok
<lemon> cis ono
<lemon> che controllo volevi farmi fare?
<jester-> lemon: sudo blkid /dev/sdb4
<lemon> e lo controllo con quello di gruf.cfg???
<jester-> controlla se corrisponde
<jester-> e con quello in /mnt/etc/fstab
<jester-> anzi cat /mnt/etc/fstab e metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lemon> jester eccolo
<lemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545321/
<lemon> jester devo postarti anche qello di ubuntu?
<jester-> lemon: funza diverso
<lemon> cioè?
<jester-> lemon: prova a settare grub escludendi uiid
<lemon> e come si fa
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<lemon> disabilito UUID?
<lemon> decommento
<jester-> togli il cancellletto #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<lemon> ok
<lemon> fatto
<jester-> salva e sudo update-grub
<lemon> ok
<lemon> asp
<lemon> fatto
<lemon> ora cosa facio?
<lemon> cosa devo fare ora?
<jester-> lemon: riavvia
<lemon> ok grazie
<lemon> iincrocio le dita
<lemon> ti faccio sapere a dopo
<michele> uso Pidgin per entrare nel canale #ubuntu-it. COme faccio a salvare le stanze?
<michele> discussione sui torrent... mi consigliate un canale dove discutere. Sorry se chiedi qui
<michele1> qualcuno conosce un canale a cui chiedere aiuto sui torrent?
<Windowed> Sera a tutti
<western> !chat | michele1
<ubot-it> michele1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Windowed> ho problemi a vedere le macchine windows collegate in rete.. prima  funzionava poi ho installato samba e ora non le vedo più... :(
<Windowed> non solo, faccio fatica anche a vedere le condivisioni Samba dalle macchine windows... ogni tanto la cosa funziona poi non funziona più
<mary_> nn so perchè ma l'airport nn mi funziona +, una mano?
<R_82> Ciao a tutti!
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ciao nn riesco + ad accedere a nessuna connessione wifi, dice: reti wifi nn disponibili e nn ho idea del perchè dato che da un altro pc con ubuntu funziona tutto, e la voce "abilita reti wifi" è inselezionabile
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> ???????????
<K99Brain> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd, non è che hai pigiato il pulsantino che spenge l'interfaccia wifi?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> K99Brain: no e dando un sudo ifconfig wlan0 up mi dice operazione nn possibile a causa di RF-kill che vuol dire???
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> SIOCSIFLAGS:
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> che vuol dire?
<Windowed> buonasera, qualcuno sa dirmi come mai non riesco più a sfogliare la rete di windows da quando ho installato Samba?
<ice_> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno id un consiglio
<ice_> a chi posso chiedere?
<xfire78xx> sera :)
<ice_> ciao
<xfire78xx> ciao ice_
<ice_> xfire78xx: a chi posso chiedere delle informazioni?
<xfire78xx> scrivile in canale.. chi sa rispondere, ti risponde..
<ice_> ok
<ice_> Ho un problema: da sempre con i client msn in linux (ora sto usando emesene) il file transfer con altri utenti è molto lento, non supera mai i 4Kb/s. Come posso fare per far si che il trasferimento vada più veloce? Grazie
<xfire78xx> non usare il protocollo msn.. usa bashare
<ice_> come si fa?
<xfire78xx> installalo e lo apri
<ice_> ma bashare mi permette di controllare la connessione di msn o è un client per il trasferimento file?
<xfire78xx> ti apre 2 porte, una se vuoi far scaricare un file, una se devi ricevere un file.. e ti dà 2 indirizzi..
<ice_> okay lo provo
<ice_> grazie
<xfire78xx> figurati :)
<ice_> non lo trovo nei packs
<ice_> lo cerco fuori?
<igxigx> ciao a tutti
<igxigx> avrei un problemone posso chiedere aiuto??
<igxigx> qualcuno in ascolto?
<cybercrasher> igxigx: non chiedere il permesso.. esponi il problema
<igxigx> ok ho scaricato una distro live nel .rar vi è un file squashfs ma non la iso come devo fare? sul pc ho win xp in rete non ho trovato nulla
<cybercrasher> stai parlando di una distro linux? perchè non la scarichi dal sito ufficiale in formato iso?
<OverMe> una distro a caso?
<igxigx> fatto ma nel rar viene giu in questo formato
<cybercrasher> dammi il link da cui hai scaricato
<igxigx> un attimo
<igxigx> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/downloads/
<OverMe> -.-
<loof> O.O
<cybercrasher> ma scusa perchè chiedi qui
<cybercrasher> ?
<OverMe> qui diamo supporto per ubuntu non per $distro-h4x0r a caso
<loof> qualuno mi può dare una mano con ubuntu?
<cybercrasher> al massimo chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybercrasher> loof non chiedere il permesso.. posta il problema
<igxigx> ah ok  allora scusate l'intrusione
<nait> sera
<loof> ho installato oggi ubuntu ma dopo qualche minuto che parte si impalla completamente e sono costretta a riavviare manualmente il tutto
<loof> e a dover usare windows ._.
<nait> raga ho un problema mi dice reti senza fili disabilitate, ho gia fatto ifconfig wlan0 up ma niente
<loof> qualcuno sa il motivo ?
<nait> anzi da questo errore SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<loof> '-'
<OverMe> nait, rfkill list cosa dice?
<nait> adesso ti dico
<nait> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<loof> hlp
<nait> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545371/
<nait> OverMe, l'ho incollato li
<OverMe> sudo rfkill unblock all
<OverMe> poi ridai rfkill list
<nait> uguale
<nait> :S
<nait> OverMe, mi dice Hard blocked: yes
<OverMe> hai il tasto per abilitare/disabilitare il wifi?
<nait> no
<nait> per questo e' strano
<OverMe> che scheda è?
<nait> ho anche windows in questo pc e va la connessione poi ho messo anche una pendrive usb
<nait> ho una interna e una da penna
<nait> ma prima funzionava
<nait> forse dopo l'upgrade
<nait> nn e' andata piu
<OverMe> infatti la seconda deve funzionare
<OverMe> (o almeno non è bloccata)
<OverMe> fammi vedere iwconfig
<nait> il fatto e' che prima funzionava
<nait> ok
<nait> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545372/
<OverMe> sudo ifconfig wlan1 up && iwlist wlan1 scan
<nait> OverMe, wlan1     No scan results
<OverMe> ma ci sono reti wifi li?
<nait> OverMe,  certo almeno 3
<OverMe> cosa è successo tra funziona e non funziona più?
<nait> forse l'upgrade?
<nait> ho dato un upgrade ieri
<OverMe> dipende da che cosa ha ungradato
<OverMe> *upgradato
<OverMe> vediamo che penna è
<OverMe> lsusb (se è usb)
<nait> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless Adapter
<OverMe> nait, fai vede lsmod
<nait> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545378/
<loof> qualcuno mi sa aiutare :'(?????
<attempt> loof fai partire ubuntu e disattiva gli effetti del desktop. poi vai su driver hardware e installi eventuali driver consigliati per la tua scheda video.
<attempt> poi eventualmente riattivi gli effetti. vedi come va'.
<loof> come si disattivano *-*?
<attempt> e' frai menu.
<nait> loof, sistema -> preferenze -> aspetto -> effetti visivi
<loof> ok ora provo sperando di fare in tempo prima che si impalli :)
<attempt> anche driver hardware e' nel menu. sistema amministrazione credo.
<nait> OverMe, trovato niente di anomalo? io nn so cosa sia successo
<loof> thnks
<OverMe> nait, proviamo a fare una cosa
<nait> dimmi tutto
<OverMe> nait, sudo ifconfig wlan1 down && sudo modprobe -r rt2500usb rt2x00lib rt2x00usb rt73usb
<nait> mmm
<OverMe> ?
<nait> OverMe, e' sparita quella usb
<OverMe> ha dato errori?
<nait> no
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<OverMe> sudo modprobe  rt73usb
<OverMe> nait, po pastami dmesg | tail
<OverMe> *poi
<nait> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545382/
<OverMe> iwconfig && ifconfig wlan1 up && iwlist wlan1 scan
<OverMe> tutto sulpaste
<nait> LOL
<nait> mi dice permesso negato anche da root
<OverMe> no mi son dimenticato un sudo
<nait> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545383/
<OverMe> sudo ifconfig wlan1 up && iwlist wlan1 scan
<nait> si si ho fatto sudo
<nait> prima
<OverMe> no, serviva dopo
<nait> a ecco:D
<nait> wlan1     No scan results
<nait> ..
<nait> nn è possibile
<nait> ho accanto a me il fisso collegato a internet con la wireless
<OverMe> nait, ridammi lsmod
<nait> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/545384/
<OverMe> nait, echo 'blacklist rt2500usb' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<OverMe> poi riavvia
<nait> ok torno subito
<nait> OverMe, eccomi
<nait> OverMe, niente nn va
<nait> uffff
<antares> buonasera a tutti...domanda forse scema...è possibile installare gentoo o mandriva accanto all'ubuntu in maniera automatica e senza rovinare il sistema?
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti qui a treviso -6
<drum> Salve a tutti
<drum> ragazzi c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta ad installare una Key ??
<drum> c'è qualcuno ??
<drum> siete vivi ??
<drum> è la prima volta che uso ubuntu e fino ad adesso sono solo riuscito a far riconoscere la key
<drum> adesso mi vorrei collegare ad internet
<drum> ma non c'è nessuno ??
<drum> per favore mi aiutate ??
<drum> proprio non volete darmi una mano ?
<drum> il vuoto stasera !
<drum> salve a tutti di nuovo
<drum> help
<Alex99> ciao, serve aiuto anche a me
<drum> ciao alex finalmente qualcuno
<drum> io sono completamente al buo con ubuntu
<fabio333> fate le vostre domande altrimenti nessuno vi aiuta
<drum> ciao fabio vorrei andare su internet con la mia chiave vodafon
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<Alex99> ciao sto ripristinado il mio vecchio pc. ho appena installato ubuntu 8.10 e funziona. ora però devo reinstallare win2000 che no funziona
<drum> non sò se ho configurato bene il tutto e volevo aiuto
<Alex99> come faccio a ripristinare ubuntu?
<drum> ciao esulu
<layn> Buona sera a tutti
<OverMe> Alex99, ubuntu 8.10 non è più supportato
<Alex99> purtroppo il mio pc non funziona e ho dovuto rispristinare quello vecchio e ho installato questa versione...
<drum> ho la versione 10.10 in alto a destra dove c'è il collegamento c'è un punto esclamativo sopra che significa ?
<layn> drum, che è creshata una qualche applicazione
<drum> se clicco si apre una finestra che dice disconnected - you are now offline
<layn> drum, se l'icona della connessione ha un punto esclamativo significa che è disconnesso
<drum> ok,  quindi che devo fare ?
<layn> drum, invece se hai una specie di stellina con il punto esclamativo è crashata qualche applicazione
<layn> drum, disconnetti e riconnetti
<drum> non mi sono mai connesso ora uso un'altro pc
<layn> drum, allora lascialo perdere se non serve
<drum> cosa scusa
<layn> drum, se invece sei connesso via cavo clicca su eth0
<layn> drum, oppure eth1
<drum> no no vorrei ma con chiavetta
<layn> drum, solitamente eth0 si riferisce alle connessioni via caso
<Alex99> ciao, come posso rinominare una partizione del disco?
<layn> drum, altrimenti inserisci la chiavetta dovrebbe rilevarla in automatico, clicca sul SID della connessione inserisci l'eventuale chiave e connettiti
<layn> Alex99, con Gparted
<Alex99> non è che mi faccio male? con win è suff. cliccarci sopra e ridigitare il nome nuovo. gparted non serve per partizionare?
<drum> ok fatto infatti la chiavetta ha trovato il segnale poi sono andato a configurare il vpn
<layn> Alex99, ma se rinomini una partizione del disco poi comprometti il filesystem
<drum> ho messo tutto meno che la network id che non sò cos'è
<Alex99> non me ne intendo. di solito con win la rinomino con il nome che voglio io e stop. con ubuntu ...non so
<OverMe> Alex99, sudo tune2fs -L nuovo_nome /dev/sdaquellocheè
<layn> innanzitutto per riniminare un disco o una partizione in ubuntu questa deve essere smontata poi rinominata
<layn> drum,inserisci la chiavetta e lascia fare ad ubuntu
<layn> drum, successivamente clicca solo sulla connessione
<layn> e connettiti
<Alex99> nisba
<layn> Alex99, che tipo di partizione ha il disco
<layn> Alex99, è un disco esterno o interno spiegati
<drum> ho fatto come tu dici ma è apparso questo punto esclamativo e mi dice quello che prima ti ho scritto forse manca qualcosa ?
<Alex99> è un disco interno. ho alcune partizioni. il pc è vecchio.devo sistemarlo.è una partizione ntfs ma non ho più win
<layn> drum, va in sistema>Amministrazione e clicca su driver aggiuntivi e vedi se ti cerca i driver della chiavetta
<Alex99> quindi voglio svuotare le partizioni. rinominarle mi serve per capire che sono vuote e poi cancellarle o unirle
<layn> Alex99, ok per ogni partizione e tipo di filesystem bisogna procedere in modi diversi
<layn> Alex99, innanzitutto identifica il disco con il comando sudo fdisk -l
<Alex99> sono partizioni ntfs. siccome il pc non aprtiva più.dopo vari tentativi di installare win ho provato con ubuntu 8.10 e funziona
<drum> il network id non l'ho messo non so cosa sia e dove trovarlo
<Alex99> ma mi serve anche win, quindi sto tentando di fare pulizia
<layn> Alex99, poi successivamente prendi il nome del disco da rinominare e ricordalo  o scrivilo perche bisogna smontarlo con il comando sudo umount /dev/nome_del_disco_da_rinominare
<layn> Alex99, poi  i filesystems in NTFS si rinominano con ntfsprogs bisogna quindi installarlo con sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<drum> ho cliccato su additional drivers e aperta l'icona in alto scrive no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Alex99> dopo sudo non vedo il nome ma indica le dimensioni.
<layn> Alex99, una volta installato ntfsprogs puoi rinminare il disco con il comando di esempio che ti scrivo di seguito sudo ntfslabel /dev/sda1 nome del disco
<layn> drum, installali
<drum> come ?
<layn> drum, clicca sull'icona dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra che te li fa installare
<drum> no non succede niente
<layn> Alex99, ti indica anche il percorso
<Alex99> mi da errori nell'installazione di ntfsprogs
<layn> Alex99, il percorso è tipo /dev/sdb
<layn> Alex99, cazz
<Alex99> eh lo so. nell'altro pc ho ubuntu 10.10. tutt'altra cosa ma purtroppo è rotto
<drum> in questa icona funziona solo il tasto close
<layn> drum, ok close
<drum> fatto
<layn> Alex99, che release hai qui?
<layn> drum, mi fai capire cosa vuoi fare di preciso
<Alex99> 8.10
<puccio> notte
#ubuntu-it 2010-12-19
<layn> allora
<layn> EsUlU, tutto bene?
<EsUlU> si tutto bene
<EsUlU> a dirti la verità
<EsUlU> ho preso uno spazio web da poco sto provando a vedere se riesco ad installare drupal sopra
<layn> EsUlU, se la dici tutta poi ti do da fare qualche padre nostro e qualche avemaria
<layn> EsUlU, è semplice
<EsUlU> ma sinceramente parlando per installarlo non ci metto molto e sono riuscito ma per impostarlo devo dire che è un parto
<EsUlU> veramente un casino
<EsUlU> adesso mi sono messo a ripassarmi i vecchi codici di html che secondo me sono meglio di tutti csm ecc...
<layn> EsUlU, ti dico una cosa che dicevano a me all'inizio
<layn> EsUlU, nessuno ha mai detto che gestire un potente ambiente è cosa semplice
<EsUlU> tu hai qualche sperienza in campo vedo
<layn> EsUlU, allora gli risposi ma credo che questa cosa l'ha gia detta il nonno di spiderman
<EsUlU> ehehehehe
<EsUlU> te ne intendi un po di csm
<EsUlU> layn
<EsUlU> ?
<layn> EsUlU, mi presi uno schiaffetto
<EsUlU> eheheheeheh
<layn> EsUlU, io in verità oggi amministro database della Oracle
<layn> EsUlU, su unix e linux
<EsUlU> cavolo
<EsUlU> qui non scherziamo mica
<EsUlU> hai da consigliarmi un csm da mettere sul mio spazio web per caso
<EsUlU> che sia facile da impostare ed installare
<EsUlU> per caso
<EsUlU> ?
<layn> EsUlU, E107
<EsUlU> un attimo che provo a vedere sul google
<layn> EsUlU, oppure puoi provare silva in ubuntu
<layn> EsUlU, oppure jomla è molto semplice da gestire
<EsUlU> mi hanno detto che jomba non va bene per il sito che vorrei fare io
<EsUlU> devo fare sto sito per mio padre per il suo negozio
<EsUlU> cosi mi paga e riesco ad abbonarmi a linux pro e comprare un libro sulla sicurezza di rete con linux
<layn> EsUlU, andiamo in privato altrimenti intasiamo il canale
<EsUlU> ok
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<EsUlU> sera anche a te
<CoOltux> ciao EsUlU
<layn> ok
<layn> l'ho compresso in un tar.gz
<busca> buongiorno
<ema> salve a tutti
<ema> ho il problema del monitor spento appena lancio la live sia di ubuntu che di ubuntu studio ,si puo' risolvere?
<attempt> ema quando avvii il cd live ti da' delle opzioni. vedi di selezionare nomodeset e se non funziona se ti da' possibilita' di avviare con i driver video vesa. ora non ricordo se per i vesa da' l'opzione.
<ema> nomodoset da quello che ho capito devo scriverlo prima di avviare oppure 'e unìopzione ?
<ilFanta> domanda: su ubuntu c'era il programma di aggiornamento per hardware esterni tipo schede di rete wifi, ecc, su kubuntu come si fa per far partire la scheda di rete wifi? io ce l'ho in un pc fisso
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<eth> hi
<hal> help ho installato xubuntu ultima versione ma non so come accedere ad internetù
<not> :S
<not> ti connetti via wireless?
<hal> grazie per laiuto no sono via ethernet tramite cavo usb ad un model alice
<hal> è la mia prima volta
<not> Sistema>Amministrazione>Strumenti di rete
<hal> abbiate pietà :)
<not> setti le impostazioni e hai via libera
<hal> dove trovo strumenti di rete? in alto adx ?
<eth_> PORCODDIO, Prima vai su sistema in alto a sinistra
<eth_> poi su amministrazione
<eth_> e poi su strumenti di rete
<eth_> :|
<hal> non è presente nell elenco la voce amministrazione
<eth_> E che voci ci sono?
<hal> update manager gigolo etc
<eth_> hal, ma sei su xubuntu? ._.
<hal> si alternate version
<eth_> devi cliccare sull'icona della applet di Network Manager che si trova nel pannello superiore (in alto a destra)
<hal> però nell app della gestione connessione mi esce no network connection ma non so come configurare
<hal> ok fin li cero arrivato
<eth_> poi modifica connessioni
<shadenzo> ciao a che serve la Cartella Trash-0  nella home  ? c'è un modo giusto per svuotarla?
<hal> devo andare su wired giusto?ì
<eth_> E poi setti le impostazioni
<hal> io ho messo le voci in automatico ma  se cè un protocollo preciso non so quale   è?
<eth_> clicca su auto eth0 nella scheda delle connessioni via cavo
<eth_> poi seleziona la scheda impostazioni IPv4
<hal> metto uikl valora a unio
<hal> 1
<eth_> ._.
<eth_> Scrivi italiano o inglese
<hal> ita
<eth_> e allora scrivi per bene
<hal> ok scusa
<eth_> hal, all'indirizzo metti 192.168.2.99
<eth_> alla maschera 255.255.255.0
<hal> bene
<eth_> gateway 192.168.2.1
<eth_> e a server dns metti 192.168.2.1
<hal> perfetto
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<eth_> ugone, hi
<eth_> hal, la connessione deve essere attiva
<hal> si ora immetto i valori e provo
<eth_> hal, semmai disabilita wlan0 aprendo un terminale e inserendo sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<hal> ok
<hal> ok perfetto funziona tutto grazie mille per la pazienza
<eth_> ;)
<hal> grazie davvero
<eth_> di nulla
<hal> buona giornata
<eth_> anche a te
<NoobTester> buongiorno a tutti
<eth_> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngionro
<[anubi]> buondì
<[anubi]> c'è un modo per creare file di x dimensioni ?
<pianto> salve a tutti
<pianto> avrei un problema con xubuntu, posso chiedere qui?
<jester-> !chiedi | pianto
<ubot-it> pianto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pianto> perspicace jester-, peccato che io non abbia chiesto il permesso, bensì se in quest'area fosse compreso xubuntu
<jester-> pianto: esponi il problema
<pianto> ok, semplicemente vorrei sapere come cambiare carattere in xubuntu, ma non quello generale dell'interfaccia, bensì quello dei documenti
<pianto> in gnome nella schermata di cambio caratteri c'è una visuale completa, qui finora li ho cambiati all'interfaccia, al titolo finestre e al terminale, ma non trovo quello per documenti
<jester-> pianto: consci xfce di vista ma nelle impostazioni ci dovrebbe essere il setup caratteri
<pianto> eh si jester-, ma non quello dei documenti
<pianto> vorrei cambiarlo perchè influisce sul carattere delle notifiche osd
<jester-> pianto: non so che dirti
<pianto> ok, grazie comunque jester- :)
<jester-> xfce è un po piu leggero
<jester-> quindi non ha tutti i cazzilli
<pianto> eh già, ho dovuto metterlo su un pc vecchiotto
<BlackZ> [anubi]: usa dd!
<jester-> poi non so che file bisognerebbe eventualmente modificare
<[anubi]> BlackZ e come ?
<BlackZ> [anubi]: qualcosa come "dd if=/dev/zero of=file bs=1 count=0 seek=1G"
<[anubi]> ora provo subito grazie
<[anubi]> :)
<BlackZ> [anubi]: per verificare la dimensione "apparente": du -h --apparent-size file e per verificare la dimensione effettiva: du -h file
<[anubi]> apparente ? cioè ?
<BlackZ> [anubi]: la dimensione fissa
<BlackZ> [anubi]: e quella reale è la dimensione che occupa sul disco
<bl4de> ciao
<[anubi]> BlackZ le opzioni bs e count cosa indicano ?
<BlackZ> [anubi]: dal manuale: "bs=BYTES  read and write BYTES bytes at a time (also see ibs=,obs=)" "count=BLOCKS  copy only BLOCKS input blocks"
<[anubi]> lo avevo letto.. e tradotto in termini "umani" ?
<[anubi]> =)
<BlackZ> [anubi]: se è specificato l'operando "bs=" senza alcuna conversione diversa da "sync" o "noerror" il file verrà scritto come "blocco singolo"
<Alex99> ciao, ho ubuntu 8.10. il pc è datato.devo reinstallare win2000.come facico per non perdere ubuntu? grazie
<BlackZ> [anubi]: ah, e imposta sia la "dimensione del blocco" di input e output a "expr bytes"
<BlackZ> [anubi]: mentre "count=" copia solo tot "blocchi di input" ... tradotto letteralmente :)
<[anubi]> okkk
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<Alex99> ciao, al momento ho installato ubuntu 8.10 perchè il pc è vecchiotto, come faccio a sapere se posos agiornarlo a versioni superiori?
<roxdragon> ciao Alex99
<roxdragon> ti conviene che installi direttamente la 10.04 /10.10
<roxdragon> è consigliato reinstallare la distro
<Alex99> ciao scusa non ti avevo visto. hai ragione però il pc è vecchiotto e non so se funziona
<roxdragon> Alex99, prova! =)
<Alex99> come faccio a sapere se no funzia?
<massimo18> Alex99: ti scarichi la iso la masterizzi e provi senza installare
<massimo18> se funziona procedi con l'istallazione
<Alex99> direttamente dal cd live? non è lento?
<massimo18> per fare la prova
<massimo18> se è lento non dipende dalla live
<stevr1it> salve ho bisongo del vostro aiuto. ho cambaito la password di accesso a ubuntu ed ora non mi entra più nella Scrivania, ovvero nell'utente. mi dice che l aparte criptata ha un altra password,  come faccio?
<Alex99> beh in realtà la lentezza è relativa. l'importante è che funzioni e non si blochci
<massimo18> !password | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<stevr1it> ci provo
<stevr1it> massimo18, il probelma non è la password non mi apre ICEauthority
<stevr1it> massimo18, e non mi apre la parte critata del mio utente,
<stevr1it> coem se non avessi i privilegi di possessore dell'utente
<stevr1it> massimo18, mi dice inoltre probelmi con il server di configurazione /usr/kib/libocnf2-4/gconf-sanity-check2
<stevr1it> ò creare le cartelle della homee naturalmente nautilus non puà
<stevr1it> massimo18, nautilus non può creare le sue cartelle, le vede coem criptate e non ne ha accesso
<stevr1it> per sbaglio ho cambiato la passwrod da gestione utneti di stevr1it ed or ala riavvio la home ciptatata stevr1it non è leggibile ma esiste
<stevr1it> cosa posso fare?
<massimo18> stevr1it: recuperare la password
<nicotano> salve
<stevr1it> ho recuparato la passwrod
<stevr1it> ma nulla da fare
<stevr1it> non mi da accesso alla home /stevr1it
<stevr1it> massimo18,
<massimo18> stevr1it: se non hai la password dell'utente non accedi
<stevr1it> certo che ce l'ho
<stevr1it> ora riprovo a ricerare la vecchia chissa
<massimo18> stevr1it: allora se l'hai non c'è problema
<stevr1it> ma non ci entro lo stesso
<stevr1it> entro da root mas non in wurll'utente
<stevr1it> credo sia un problema di properitario
<stevr1it> proprietario
<nicotano> stevr1it, chi è il proprietario di quella home?
<massimo18> eh
<stevr1it> ora provo a ripristinare la vecchia passwrod
<stevr1it> stevr1ir
<stevr1it> stevr1it
<stevr1it> ti so dire fra due minuti
<nicotano> stevr1it, se tu sei il proprietario controlla i permessi i permessi della home sono
<nicotano>  755 /home/tuoutente e 644 il file nascosto .dmrc
<stevr1it> ora va bene grazie
<stevr1it> ciao
<LL> ciao
<LL> ciao avrei bisogno d'aiuto. Premetto che è da poco che uso ubuntu. Non mi compare più sulla barra superiore  il pannello che permette di modificare lo stato nella chat, per intenderci quello con scritto il nome utente....
<LL> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<LL> la versione di ubuntu è 10.10...
<nicotano> LL clic destro sul pannello  aggiungi e poi scegli cambio utente
<LL> ci ho già provato ma mi esce il pannello solo col nome utente ma senza la possibilità per cambiare stato...
<LL> nicotano: ci ho già provato ma mi esce il pannello solo col nome utente ma senza la possibilità per cambiare stato...
<LL> <nicotano> ci ho già provato ma mi esce il pannello solo col nome utente ma senza la possibilità per cambiare stato...
<nicotano> LL,  fai così e vediamo se ripristina  terminale gconftool-2 -u --recursive-unset /apps/panel poi
<nicotano> killall gnome-panel
<LL> nicotano: fatto, ma niente di risolto. forse può esserti utile sapere che ho disinstallato evolution, forse ha disinstallato anke qualche pacchetto collegato?
<nicotano> LL, hai dato killall gnome-panel ? poi riavvia la sessione
<LL> ho dato killall gnome-panel. che intendi per riavvia la sessione? termino la sessione e rifaccio il login?
<nicotano> si
<LL_> nicotano: niente di risolto.
<nicotano> LL_, .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private  .config   .gconf e .gconfd  elimina quelle dir nascoste della tua home e riavvia
<nicotano> verranno ricreate con impostazioni di default
<LL> nicotano: niente di risolto. la cartella . gnome non c'era, le altre le ho cancellate e riavviato ma ninte...
<fabio_> salve a tutti
<LL> ciao fabio_
<fabio_> volevo installare il software di bwin per il poker e dopo aver scaricato la versione per mac non riesco ad andare avanti essendo alle prime armi con ubuntu. il file che ho scaricato si chiama bwinpoker.dgm. Cosa devo fare?
<LL> rinnovo la domanda: è scomparso il pannello
<LL> fabio_: perchè hai scaricato la versione per mac?
<fabio_> pensavo che quella per win non andasse
<LL> fabio_: se non c'è la versione per linux (file .deb) scarica quella per windows, dovrebbe funzionare lo stesso dato che c'è wine
<fabio_> scusa la mia ignoranza
<fabio_> ok provo e ti faccio sapere
<LL> fabio_: di niente, siamo
<LL> qui per questo
<LL> rinnovo la domanda: è scomparso il pannello sulla barra superiore con il nome utente che permette di cambiare stato alla chat. sospetto sia dovuto al fatto che ho disinstallato evolution... qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<fabio_> the file "/tmp/installbwinpoker.exe is not marked as executable . If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted souce it may be dangerous to run
<fabio_> questo mi dice dopo avre scaricato l'exe di win
<LL> fabio_: tranquillo è normale, perchè non è un file creato per linux e quindi non risulta eseguibile, eseguilo comunque...
<fabio_> ma non me lo fa fare
<fabio_> se clicco su ok si chiude la finestra di allarme e stop
<OverMe> fabio_, scaricalo sul desktop e dagli i permessi di esecuzione
<fabio_> ok
<fabio_> partito
<Scall> Quando voglio eseguire uno script shell da terminale, devo per forza recarmi prima nella directory in cui si trova e poi fare "./nomescript" o c'è un modo, per eseguirlo anche senza spostarmi indicando il percorso completo?
<attempt> si se indichi il percorso completo.
<Scall> ma come devo scrivere? devo mettere il punto prima, così: ./home/nomeutente/percorsoscript?
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<leonessa> ciao
<fabio_> tutto a posto LL grazie 1000
<leonessa> a tt
<leonessa> qno puo' aiutarmi a configurare router wifi? non riesco!!
<Scall> attempt: puoi essere più preciso? non riesco indicando il nome completo. grazie in anticipo.
<Scall> se nel terminale scrivo ./home/nomeutente/percorsoscript/nomescript.sh non funziona
<Scall> anche scrivendo senza punto iniziale (che serve per avviare gli script, quindi ci vuole, no?) non va... :-(
<Scall> attempt: ok ok, come non detto... senza punto iniziale funziona. avevo fatto un errore di battitura :-D :-D
<Scall> Un'altra domanda, alcuni dicono di salvare gli script con estensione ".sh", altri dicono che non c'è n'è bisogno. Voi cosa consigliate? Non è che senza estensione ci possono essere errori?
<leonessa> qno mi aiuta?
<nico69> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<OverMe> Scall, in generale l'estensione su linux non serve a niente se non all'essere umano per capire a colpo d'occhio che tipo di file è
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | leonessa
<ubot-it> leonessa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nico69> come si scarica?
<leonessa> non riesco a configurare wifi come devo fare??
<OverMe> nico69, qui non si scarica
<nico69> grazie
<texture> buongiorno e buone feste! volevo sapere se ci sono ancora problemi con le schede radeon(ho una 9250) se sono risoti posso tornare ad usare ubuntu :)
<leonessa> come si configura wifi ?
<HoldenC> texture: quanto tempo fa hai provato ubuntu?
<zappo_> ciao a tutti io stò usando ubuntu 10.10 è possibile installare la versione 10.04 senza perdere tutte le mie impostazioni personali?
<texture> HoldenC sono 6 mesetti che l'ho tolto
<HoldenC> texture: che problemi avevi all'epoca?
<texture> era incompatibile con radeon
<texture> mi sembra pci
<texture> radeon9250pro dovrebbe essere pci
<HoldenC> texture: con maverick dovrebbe funzionare bene, anche gli effetti, prova il livecd
<texture> ok, si' provare non costa niente :)
 * nicotano  saluta
<pigeta> giorno
<andrea1969> ragazzi buonasera. Qualcuno puo
<nicotano> !qualcuno | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<andrea1969> scusate mi é partito il tasto invio. chiedevo se qualcuno potesse dare un occhiata alla schermata allegata e confermarmi se il mio pc riconosce una adattore wireless usb robotics http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545628/. grazie
<nicotano> andrea1969, sembra di si
<nicotano> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0baf:0121 U.S. Robotics USR5423 802.11bg
<andrea1969> nicotano: allora un altra domanda. se la riconosce devo usare qualche software particolare per connetermi ?
<pigeta> si lo vede
<nicotano> !wifi | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<pigeta> andrea1969: sedai ifconfig che ti dice?
<andrea1969> pigeta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545631/ putroppo non ci capisco un granche
<pigeta> andrea1969 : mo vediamo
<andrea1969> pigeta: grazie intanto...
<pigeta> andrea1969 : e' una scheda pci wi-fi?
<andrea1969> pigeta: e' una specie di penna. la collego tramite porta usb. E' una uSR robotics wirelss usb adapter mod. usr805423
<pigeta> andrea1969 : ma non ti funziona la connessione?
<pigeta> se provi a dare ping www.google.it da terminale ti pinga?
<andrea1969> pigeta: sembrerebbe di no http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545634/. considera che sono comuqne collegatto tramite ethernet cioè con cavo fisico al mio ruter.
<andrea1969> pigeta: E' arrivato al 37 tentativo...
<andrea1969> pigeta: stavo intanto dando un ucchiata al lik che mi hanno segnalato ad inizio chat. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545634/ sembrebbe utile al mio caso. Io ho oovviamnete pazienza e se riesci ad aiutarmi non mi comolico la vita ma non mi piace abusare della disponibiltà altrui
<pigeta> a tranquillo finche posso
<MB> salve è la prima volta che mi connetto su questa chat
<pigeta> su penso pinghi attraverso l'ethernet e quindi inutile bisogna abilitatare il wi-fi,vediamo se il modulo e' caricato
<Guest31902> vorrei solo salere se sul pc posso utilizzare 2 piattaforme: Linux e Windows
<nicotano> si, ma non contemporaneamente
<Guest31902> ok, per farlo devo installare su anche linux dal CD di installazione ?
<nicotano> Guest31902,  scarica e leggi linux da zero http://sourceforge.net/projects/dazero/files/LinuxDaZero/versione%203.3.1/LDZ-3.3.1.pdf/download
<nicotano> Guest31902, puoi usare il cd di ubuntu in sessione live senza installare
<nicotano> Guest31902, ovviamente non è la stessa cosa di una vera installazione
<Guest31902> la scelta del OS avviene ovviamente in partenza
<nicotano> !installazione | Guest31902  qui ci sono le schermate di installazione  si al boot scegli
<ubot-it> Guest31902  qui ci sono le schermate di installazione  si al boot scegli: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<pigeta> andrea1969 : prima ti ho detto di dare ifcongig dai invece iwconfig e pasta il risultato
<Guest31902> grazie tante do un'occhiata se ho dei dubbi disturbo nuovamente, ciao
<nicotano> ciao Guest31902
<pigeta> ciao
<andrea1969> pigeta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545640/
<Vam> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu10.10 per un pc a 64 bit.. praticamente vedo la schermata viola ocn in baso la batteria e un omino stilizato, poi diventa neroon il trattino lampeggianete in alto e poi non si vede piunulla, non arriva segnale allo schermo, però si sente ilsuono di quando si carica
<pigeta> andrea1969 : prova a dare lsmod | grep  zd1211rw il modulo della tua chiavetta e' quello vediamo se c'e'
<andrea1969> pigeta: quindo digito "lsmod | grep  zd1211rw"
<pigeta> si
<pigeta> vam : strano che scheda video hai?
<andrea1969> pigeta: fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/545648/
<Vam> non so il pc non è mio.. asp che te lo dico
<Vam> nVidia GeForce 6150 LE
<pigeta> andrea1969: il modulo dovrebbe essere caricato
<nicotano> Vam, da terminale dai  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   e vedi se ricarica la grafica
<Vam> non riesco neanche ad accedere al terminale
<Vam> adesso sono con winzozz
<andrea1969> pigeta: per provare vado sull'icona dei collegamenti in alto a dx del mio pc dove cerco le reti wireless. Giusto?
<pigeta> anche si
<nicotano> Vam, al boot piigia shift e vedi il menu di grub, scehgli recovery mode
<Vam> ok
<Vam> e li do quei comandi?
<nicotano> dovresti entrare in una sessione di root quindi sudo non ti serve
<Vam> ok
<andrea1969> pigeta: per farti vedere una schermata dopo il comndo stamp dove posto?
<Vam> vado e torno
<nicotano> !imagebin | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pigeta> mmm mi pare ci sia un paste image ma non ricordo l'indirizzo
<pigeta> grazie nicotano
<nicotano> pigeta, :)
<Matt_91> salve, mi trovo su ubuntu 10.10 versione server ora vorrei installargli un minimissimo di grafica, ma quando do apt-get install xinit gnome-core mi dice che non trova i pacchetti
<Matt_91> non si chiamano più così?
<pigeta> matt_91: non so controllo
<nicotano> Matt_91, vapt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Matt_91> pigeta: http://imagebin.org/128605 vedi, la cosa è ancora più strana o.0
<andrea1969> pigeta: nelle reti e' evidenziata rete senza fili (usr usb 2.0 wlan) ma non é selezionabile
<pigeta> matt_91 : penso dovresti installare xorg gnome-core
<Matt_91> nicotano: pure con quello mi da lo stesso
<Matt_91> pigeta: stesso errore
<pigeta> strano
<Matt_91> pigeta: già
<pigeta> che ci posti i sources.list
<nicotano> Matt_91, forse nnon è previsto :)
<nicola> ciao volevo scaricare un driver Hp per la stampante
<Matt_91> nicotano: -.-"
<pigeta> bisognera aggiungere i repository forse
<Matt_91> vediamo...
<nicotano> nicotano, da synaptic se installi HPLIP dovrebbe andare, di solito HP è ben supportato
<nicotano> nicola   da synaptic se installi HPLIP dovrebbe andare, di solito HP è ben supportato
<nicola> grazie oraci provo
<nicotano> Matt_91, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/36630
<Matt_91> come si chiama il programmino per vedere i file di testo da shell?
<nicotano> Matt_91,  prrova con  sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<nicotano> nano
<Matt_91> ok nicotano
<Matt_91> i sorgenti ci sono
<andrea1969> pigeta: Grazie. per il momento rinuncio altrimenti mia moglie mi mette a "stecchetto"... !
<pigeta> andrea1969 : forse bisogna prima sconnettere la eth e abilitare la wlan prova con "sudo ifdown eth0" e poi dai "sudo ifup wlan0" e poi  "ifconfig"
<andrea1969> pigeta: provo subito
<Vam> ciao, ho provato con i comandi che mi avete dato
<Vam> l'unico risult è stato vedere la schermata di scelta della lingua..
<Vam> cmq nella riga comandi dava l'errore "could not find kernel image"
<pigeta> vam :  ma tu hai installato la versione a 64 bit?
<Matt_91> -.-" non sono manco in grado di riavviare :)
<Vam> si!
<Vam> non ho installato, stare cercando di farlo
<Matt_91> bene, trovato il comando
<Vam> il pc è un 64 e lo stesso errore lo dava con la 32
<pigeta> ridimmi la scheda vam
<Vam> nVidia GeForce 6150 LE
<pigeta> vam: prova con nvidia-xconfig sempre quando ti logghi in modalita testuale
<pigeta> e postaci il contenuto di /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<EsUlU> ciao a tutti
<Scall> Non si può scorrere il terminale senza usare il mouse? Con i tasti pag su e pag giù non si può fare :-(
<nicola> ho scaricato Hplip toolbox
<nicola> mi dice che c'è un errore
<Matt_91> Scall: in teoria se fai: <comando> more
<Matt_91> Scall: a no così: <comando> | less
<Vam> ok provo e torno
<nicola> ciao ho dei problemi con la stamapante non riesco a trovare i driver
<Matt_91> nicola: che stampante?
<nicola> ho istallato hplip toolbox ma non parte
<nicola> photosmart Wireless series - B109
<Matt_91> nicola: sul sito ci sono i driver: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DriverDownload.jsp?prodNameId=3794624&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=135&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=3794623
<Scall> Matt_91: ok, funzione utile, mi fa spostare sotto e sopra l'emissione (output) del comando. Ma non c'è un metodo: esiste un'alternativa allo scorrere il terminale tramite rotellina centrale del mouse, e scorrerlo invece tramite tastiera?
<vam> rieccomi, niente
<vam> adesso posto il contenuto del file
<vam> scusa ma dove lo trovo /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<vam> sulla usb che sto usando per l'install? Deve essere tra i file di install?
<cheip> ciao, ho reinstallato ubuntu maverik, non mi ha riconosciuto la scheda wireless, lo aveva sempre fatto! La scheda è una Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01) secondo lspci, che drivers posso installare?
<Scall> scusate, sono stato un po' confusionario nel messaggio di prima, lo stavo modificando è l'ho inviato per sbaglio. Volevo dire: non c'è una scorciatoia da tastiera che faccia scorrere il terminare così come si fa con la rotellina centrale del mouse? Mettere "[nome del comando] + | less" è già qualcosa, ma non è esattamente quello che chiedevo ;-) Grazie
<vam> proverò a rifare tutto da zero.. non so cosa possa esserci che non va su questo maledetto pc
<vam> grazie mille pigeta e agli altri cmq
<Scall> *terminale (no terminare) volevo scrivere
<cheip> ciao, ho reinstallato ubuntu maverik, non mi ha riconosciuto la scheda wireless, lo aveva sempre fatto! La scheda è una Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01) secondo lspci, che drivers posso installare?
<cheip> invece per far funzionare una nvidia geforce 4 avete consigli? con nouveau stavo bene finchè ho avuto il monitor da 17 pollici, ma ora ho un 22 wide e non riesco a fargli capire di mettere una risoluzione dcente...
<Scall> cheip: ciao, hai fatto "Sistema -> Amministrazione -> Driver aggiuntivi" per vedere se c'è un driver propietario per la tua scheda wireless da scaricare?
<cheip> Scall, sì, ma non trova niente...
<Scall> la risoluzione del monitor non la puoi cambiare dal pannello di controllo  nvidia?
<cheip> Scall, non so come installarlo... ho installato nvidia-settings, ma mi chiede di lanciare un comando da root che modifica lo xorg.conf, ma l'ho già fatto e manda tutto a p*****e
<cheip> Scall, infatti ho dovuto reinstallare ubuntu, facendo saltar fuori il problema con la scheda wifi... -.-
<Scall> per curiosità, che versione di ubuntu hai? 10.10?
<cheip> Scall, sì, 10.10
<cheip> Scall, ora con il software manager ho trovato dei drivers nvidia "version 96" che sono quelli che il gestore di driver installava prima che si usassero i nouveau...
<cheip> Scall, come faccio a drigli di usare quelli anzichè i nouveau?
<Scall> quando si ha una scheda nvidia solitamente cliccando su Preferenze -> Monitor ti fa scegliere se modificare le impostazioni con NVIDIA X Server Settings
<nicotano> 'sera
<cheip> Scall, lo fa, ma poi nvidia X Server Setting mi chiede di lanciare nvidia-xconfig, che mi manda tutto a signorine di facili costumi...
<cheip> ciao nicola
<cheip> nicotano,
<nicotano> ciao cheip
<cheip> nicotano, te sai mica come dire a ubuntu di usare i drivers propritari al posto dei nouveu con le schede nvidia?
<cheip> nicotano, e magari quali drivers installare per una scheda wifi Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01) che durante l'installazione stranamente non mi ha riconosciuto?
<nicotano> cheip, disattiva e disinstalla nouveau, poi dal menu sistema driver aggiuntivi gli fai cercare quelli disponiibili nei repo
<cheip> nicotano, ho disisntallato nouveau dal software center
<cheip> nicotano, ma additional drivers mi dice che non torva na cippa
<nicotano> cheip,  menu sistema driver aggiuntivi non trova ?
<cheip> nicotano, niente, ma ho già installato nvidia96
<cheip> sempre dal software center
<nicotano> no
<nicotano> devi usare quelli che ti propone il menu driver aggiuntivi se vuoi compatibilità
<cheip> nicotano, ho disisntallato pure quelli, ma continua a non trovare niente :D
<cheip> ho beccato un gestore drivers incapace :D
<nicotano> cheip, provvisoriamente imposta sempre dal menu sistema driver aggiuntivi nessun driver, riavvia il sistema e poi ricerchi sempre da li i driver
<Scall> cheip: mi viene un dubbio. All'inizio dell'installazione di ubuntu 10.10 hai barrato la casellina "Installa software di terze parti"? se lo hai dimenticato può essere per questo che non ti vada la scheda wireless
<nicotano> si installa dopo
<cheip> Scall, ho fatto l'installazione alternate
<cheip> provo a riavviare raga, se non torno significa che ho disinstallato troppi drivers :D
<Scall> C'è una scorciatoia da tastiera che faccia scorrere il terminale così come si fa con la rotellina centrale del mouse?
<nicotano> Scall, menu preferenze scorciatoie da tastiera vedi se puoi impostarlo
<Scall> nicotano: no, non c'è. Solitamente, ad esempio consultando una pag. web si può scorrere con pag su e pag giù, ma questi due tasti sul terminale non fungono :-(
<nicotano> Scall, non so puoi provare a impostarlo tu
<lilluz82> salve a tutti.... il mio ubuntu da un po di tempo non mi vede piu' le schede sd della fotocamera.... le metto in altri pc e funzionano :)(
<eolon> ciao a tutti ,sono nuovo del canale
<puccio> sera
<eolon> navigo da messina esattamente torregrotta
<piuccio> Ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<EsUlU> ragazzi non avete visto layn oggi per cao
<EsUlU> ?
<piuccio> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<piuccio> aiutooooo
<piuccio> non so scaricare
<piuccio> :(
<fabio333> ??
<fabio333> piuccio, hai sbagliato chan
<piuccio> Facio333 aiutami
<K99Brain> raga, qui piove strano
<piuccio> non ho mai usato Xchat
<K99Brain> è a metà strada fra neve e grandine
<K99Brain> pallini piccoli piccoli di ghiaccio
<K99Brain> mai visti
 * K99Brain ha sbagliato decisamente chan
<K99Brain> piuccio, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<K99Brain> !chat | piuccio e K99Brain
<ubot-it> piuccio e K99Brain: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<piuccio> ok
<piuccio> scusate
<piuccio> -.-
<gabrielblh> ciao ciao ciao
<d3ny> salve ragà...
<d3ny> ma quanto è fastidiosa la sensibilità per il ridimensionamento delle finestre?????
<d3ny> si può fare qualcosa???
<pivellino-ubuntu> ragazzi piccolo problema, sto usando ubuntu: mi è scomparsa l'icona in alto a destra dell'audio, come faccio a rimetterla a posto? Grazie
<pivellino-ubuntu> Non cè nessuno disponibile?
<filo1234> pivellino-ubuntu: tasto destro sulla barra > aggiungi al pannello > indicatore
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok, grazie
<pivellino-ubuntu> molto gentile, risolto in attimo, buona serata
<sito81> salve
<fati> salve
<speppa> salve
<fati> ke programa usate per masterizare
<K99Brain> fati, brazero su gnome oppure kk3b, che è il migliore
<K99Brain> kk3b*
<K99Brain> k3b*
<sito81> vorrei sapere se c'è un modo per far si che quando per esempio inserisco la sd della digitale l'icona che mi compare sul desktop non vada a finire sopra una delle altre icone, è una cavolata., ma ancora dopo tante versioni di ubuntu ancora non l'han risolta sta cosa
<K99Brain> sito81, il "mantieni allineate" l'hai selezionato nel click destro sul desktop?
<sito81> si
<sito81> ora provo a mettere la sd e vediamo dove mi mette l'icona
<sito81> infatti, ora me l'ha messa sopra l'icona di un'immagine
<speppa> scusate, ma find cerca anche nelle sottocartelle?
<sito81> poi se tolgo e rimetto la spunta da mantieni allineate mi sposta l'immagine sotto, però nel momento che compare l'icona neel desktop, taac! sempre sopra un'altra, come se si piazzasse nell'ultima posizione dove si era piazzata l'ultima volta invece di andare a cercare il primo buco libero
<sito81> come se memorizzasse la posizione diciamo e infatti la memorizza!
<sito81> non si può disabilitare questo comportamento?
<sito81> ora guardo sul gconf editor se c'è qualcosa
<sito81> boh, non c'è soluzione, è così e basta.
<speppa> è normale che spariscano cartelle dal giorno alla notte?
<speppa> nel giro di due settimane dalla /home non trovo più 2 cartelle :|
<speppa> ho provato con ls -l e find ma non trova una mazza
<speppa> posso provare da lost+find?
<speppa> sto leggendo nel forum ma non c'è scrittoo di preciso come si fa
<speppa> buh tanto lost++found è vuota -__-
<eolon> ciao a tutti
<speppa> vabè
<speppa> buonaserata
<EsUlU> scusatemi mi servirebbe un programma per poter ridimensionare le immagine con ubuntu
<EsUlU> qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi gentilmente?!!!
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<pivellino-ubuntu> Si può installare un'applicazione KDE in ubuntu cioè in Gnome? Se si, c'è un'anima pia che mi aiuta ad installare un'applicazione tar.bz? Grazie
<xfire78xx> sera
<pivellino-ubuntu> Si può installare un'applicazione KDE in ubuntu cioè in Gnome? Se si, c'è un'anima pia che mi aiuta ad installare un'applicazione tar.bz? Grazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, perchè installare da sorgente ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> che applicazione stai installando ?
<pivellino-ubuntu> non trovo il pacchetto debian
<pivellino-ubuntu> DNetstats
<DAMN3dg1rl> s' puoi portare softwaare scritto in qt su gnome, ti tira un po di dipendenze
<pivellino-ubuntu> sto provando ma mi da degli errori
<pivellino-ubuntu> e non so come andare avanti
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, che errori ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> magari ti mancano le qt
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545744/
<DAMN3dg1rl> stai lavorando nella directory dove hai scompattato l'archivio ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ovvero nella dir stessa
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<DAMN3dg1rl> !info qt4-qmake
<ubot-it> qt4-qmake (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1 (lucid), package size 1232 kB, installed size 5920 kB
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, sudo aptitude install qt4-qmake
<DAMN3dg1rl> ti manca una dipendenza
<pivellino-ubuntu> mi dice command not found
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, cosa command not found ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> pasta l'output completo
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install qt4-qmake
<OverMe> aptitude non è installato di default
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, tengono la fuffa togliendo l'erba buona ?
<OverMe> obv
<pivellino-ubuntu> fatto, installato. Ora?
<pivellino-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545745/
<DAMN3dg1rl> pivellino-ubuntu, fammi un piacere--- sudo apt-get install aptitude
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev:
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install libqt4-dev
<pivellino-ubuntu> installato aptitude e ora sta installando le librerie
<pivellino-ubuntu> E' installato? O ci sono ancora problemi? http://paste.ubuntu.com/545746/
<OverMe> dovrebbe aver fatto
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma dove trovo il programma? Non lo vedo
<pivellino-ubuntu> Mi ha creato dei file sul desktop in quanto era scompattato lì, posso cancellarli?
<OverMe> sudo mv dnetstats /usr/bin
<OverMe> poi gksu dnetstats
<pivellino-ubuntu> il programma si è avviato ma dove trovo l'icona?
<OverMe> non c'è, la devi fare tu
<pivellino-ubuntu> come si fa?
<pivellino-ubuntu> can't find savefile,creating one
<pivellino-ubuntu> Che vuol dire?
<OverMe> sistema->preferenze->menu principale
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, poi?
<OverMe> poi vai dove vuoi mettere l'icona e clicchi nuova voce
<pivellino-ubuntu> si, che parametri devo inserire?
<OverMe> nome: quello che ti pare
<OverMe> comando: gksu dnetstats
<OverMe> commento: anche niente
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho fatto ma non c'è l'icona
<OverMe> forse devi riavviare la sessione
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok, grazie mille
<reyarth> sera a tutti
<reyarth> ragazzi, c'è qualcosa di stano nel funzionamento di un repository, in pratica apt-get upgrade mi segnala 4 aggiornamenti ma non me li fa installare, consigli??
<reyarth> ragazzi, c'è qualcosa di stano nel funzionamento di un repository, in pratica apt-get upgrade mi segnala 4 aggiornamenti ma non me li fa installare, consigli??
<rnm> Gente, ma con xchat i proxy funzionano?
<rnm> ragazzi, ma i proxy funzionano su xchat?
<rnm> '
<roxdragon> rnm,  freenode li banna
<rnm> grazie rox
<roxdragon> :)
<rnm> ma quindi, scusa la niubbaggine, siete tutti trasparenti?
<Carlin0> ti fa lo scanport quando entri per controllare
<Carlin0> cosa intendi con trasparenti ?
<rnm> ip
<rnm> in chiaro
<Carlin0> su freenode ti danno la cloack basta chiederla vedi il mio host ad esempio
<rnm> la cloack sarebbe? Scusa l'ignoranza...
<Carlin0> fammi un whois e la vedi
<rnm> Intendi questo?
<rnm> * [Carlin0] is using a secure connection
<rnm> o questo?
<rnm> * [Carlin0] (~bhu@unaffiliated/carlin0): Mio nonno inculava i curiosi ...
<Carlin0> no intendo questo →  unaffiliated/carlin0 :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<rnm> non lo vedo...
<rnm> Anyway
<Carlin0> cosa non vedi ?
<rnm> quello che hai postato
<Carlin0> ma se lo hai postato anche tu... rnm> * [Carlin0] (~bhu@unaffiliated/carlin0)
<Carlin0> l'host è quello dopo la @
<rnm> lol hai ragione
<rnm> a chi devo chiedere per il cloack, che livello di privacy offre?
<rnm> se sono palesemente fuori tema, dimmelo...
<Carlin0> su #freenode
<Carlin0> in effetti qui siamo off topic
<Carlin0> !chat | rnm
<ubot-it> rnm: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rnm> thanks
<rnm> vado di là
<rnm> qui posso chiedere almeno se Xchat è il miglior programma per irc?
<rnm> (su ubuntu, of course!)
<Carlin0> no :P
<Carlin0> cmq degustibus ... io uso xchat
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-12
<Baia> non funziona
<Baia> mi apre ubuntu software center e poi nulla
<Baia> resta nella schermata iniziale
<BetaBrain> Baia, non ho capito
<Baia> il link che mi hai dato
<Baia> se provo ad aprirlo
<BetaBrain> e scarichi il deb ed installi
<Baia> mi apre ubuntu software center
<BetaBrain> scaricalo
<Baia> da dove? mi appare la schermata iniziale di ubuntu software center
<Baia> la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4
<BetaBrain> ??
<BetaBrain> aspe ok
<BetaBrain> scusa ho sbagliato io
<BetaBrain> questo prima
<BetaBrain> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_all.deb
 * BetaBrain hai fame ? 
<BetaBrain> si un po :D
<Baia> beato te, io ho un sonno che mi uccido :D
<BetaBrain> allora sbrighiamoci
<Baia> è di una lentezza esasperante
<Baia> dopo queste due installazioni che si dovrebbe fare?
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> Baia, hai installato quei 2
<BetaBrain> prima uno e poi l 'altro
<Baia> contunua a incantarsi tutto
<BetaBrain> ??
<Baia> è lentissimo ad aprirmi ubuntu software center
<Baia> come posso vedere se mi ha installato il primo pacchetto?
<BetaBrain> lo reinstalli
<BetaBrain> se ti dice che è installato bona l,i
<BetaBrain> li
<Baia> provo a riavviare il pc
<BetaBrain> aspe npo
<BetaBrain> perché
<Baia> questo si incarta peggio di windows
<BetaBrain> u signur
<Baia> 5 min e torno
<Baia> ok?
<Baia> cioè l'ha aperto ADESSO
<Baia> dopo cinque minuti
<Baia> riavvio sta merda e torno
<Baia> che qua sfascio tutto dalla rabbia
<BetaBrain> ma perché
<BetaBrain> scusa che pc stai usando
<Baia> eccomi qui
<Baia> puoi ridarmi i link per cortesia?
<catai> vabbè, io vado a letto, grazie lo stesso, riprovo domani, buonanotte
<Baia> ok betabrain li ho trovati
<Baia> sto installando il primo pacchetto
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> allora per capirci
<BetaBrain> il primo e da circa 11 mb
<BetaBrain> il secondo da 800 kb
<Baia> sì ma sei sicuro funzioni il link?
<BetaBrain> il 3 ed a33mb
<BetaBrain> li ho scaricati io
<Baia> il terzon non ce l'ho
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/linux-image-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_i386.deb
<BetaBrain> la pagina dove hai scaricato è questa http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/
<BetaBrain> a te servono solo gli .all e i386
<Baia> posso sapere come mai tutti questi casini?
<BetaBrain> casini?
<BetaBrain> stiamo mettendo un kernel un po più aggiornato
<BetaBrain> per provare
<BetaBrain> solo per provare
<BetaBrain> poi pensavo una cosa la versione di NM
<Baia> sto ancora aspettando che mi installi il primo
<BetaBrain> riesci avedere qual è
<Baia> a sto punto ci rinuncio
<BetaBrain> ma Baia che pc hai
<Baia> amd
<BetaBrain> si ma cosa
<Baia> 2.6 ghz
<Baia> del 2004
<BetaBrain> si ma azz
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> è 32 o 64 bit
<Baia> si fa un gran dire che ubuntu è ottimo per i pc vecchi ma qua mi pare che non sia così per niente
<Baia> non lo so :(
<BetaBrain> azz e stra azzo
<Baia> non è normale dover bestemmiare in questa maniera per una connessione che casca
<Baia> il primo link mi parte l'installazione e poi niente
<Baia> il secondo ovviamente non può andare senza il primo
<BetaBrain> no
<BetaBrain> cmq e 32
<BetaBrain> è 32
<Baia> qua non va un cazzo proprio
<Baia> manco me lo installa il primo link
<BetaBrain> Baia, io non capisco
<Baia> io meno ancora
<Baia> e non ti immagini nemmeno il nervoso
<BetaBrain> mi dici le caratteristiche del pc
<BetaBrain> per sapere
<Baia> quali?
<BetaBrain> ram esempio
<BetaBrain> quanta ram ha sto pc
<Baia> 1 giga
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> cpu lo vista
<Baia> che bastavano e avanzavano con xp
<Baia> il disco è vecchio
<BetaBrain> si si non e quello il problema
<BetaBrain> uhmmmm
<Baia> non so se sia quello che rallenta tutto
<BetaBrain>  quanto
<BetaBrain> e da quanto è
<Baia> non mi ricordo, 120 giga mi pare
<Baia> del 2004
<Baia> niente, non va un cazzo
<Baia> ci rinuncio
<BetaBrain> e no cosa non va
<BetaBrain> se mi dici cosa fa magari
<Baia> non mi installa il primo link
<Baia> non c'è verso
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> Baia,
<BetaBrain> non è  che non te lo installa
<BetaBrain> e che vanno emssi in ordine
<BetaBrain> messi
<Baia> appunto
<Baia> il primo, l'all, non va
<Baia> di conseguenza il secondo nisba
<Baia> e il terzo me lo posso mettere al culo
<BetaBrain> uhmm amd
<BetaBrain> hai detot amd
<Baia> quello che mi fa imbestialire è che sta connessione di merda mi durava 4 giorni con winzozz, perchè con ubuntu no?
<BetaBrain> ma non è che hai installato ubuntu per 32 e magari ti serve per 64
<Baia> perché devo essere costretto a tenermi quello schifo di xp?
<BetaBrain> si am se cerchiamo di capire quello che non sai
<BetaBrain> forse risolviamo
<Baia> io starei volentieri ma domani devo andarmene a lavorare
 * Baia bestemmia articolatamente
<BetaBrain> ok ci vediamo domani tantoi sto qua
<BetaBrain> lol
<Baia> mucho gusto allora domani sera vengo a scassarti la minchia
<Baia> hai il mio indirizzo email, mi dici quando ti connetti che vengo a fare stalking
<Baia> che sei tu a seguire il mio caso
<BetaBrain> MUAhAhAhAh
<Baia> buahahahahahha
<BetaBrain> urca ok chiamo la squadra :D
<Baia> :D
<BetaBrain> ciao Baia e stai tranquillo che nulla  è inrisolvibile
<Baia> per il momento mi ficco in branda altrimenti domattina mi butto dalle scale
<BetaBrain> irrisolvibile *
<Guest77794> uso ubuntu 11.10 e non mi funziona wifi , pur avendo scaricato e installato il driver
<Baia> a bestemmie si risolve sempre
<Baia> e io sono un porconatore di prima
<Baia> ciao beta grazie ancora eh
<gibi> uso ubuntu 11.10 e non mi funziona wifi , pur avendo scaricato e installato il driver come posso risolvere?
<emma> Mattinieri buongiorno
<Shin3> tutti a letto
<emma> Un aggiustamento che vorrei fare con Lubuntu..
<emma> quando inserisco una pennetta dati, questa si carica su file manager,mentre io vorrei che si caricasse su Scrivania,la scelta dell'azione che voglio effettuare mi da come unica opzione file manager.Si può cambiare impostazione?
<emma> Mi si è disconnesso|..! quando inserisco una pennetta dati, questa si carica su file manager,mentre io vorrei che si caricasse su Scrivania,la scelta dell'azione che voglio effettuare mi da come unica opzione file manager.Si può cambiare impostazione?
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata! :)
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<BetaBrain> buon giorno
<neramarea> 'giorno; ho provato a installare applicazioni (stellarium) e giochi (hedgewars, alien arena), tutta roba supportata... ma non mi partono... come faccio a vedere qual è il problema?
<jester-> neramarea: glxinfo | grep rendering
<neramarea> jester- non ci capisco una fava... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767695/
<rigormortem> buongiorno
<rigormortem> chi può aiutarmi con un problema di password di root?
<jester-> neramarea: non suggerisce di installare un pacchetto?
<neramarea> jester- no
<rigormortem> scrivo così mi potete dare pareri, nel cercare di inserire la password del portachiavi di ubuntu erroneamente ho rimosso quella del root. non me ne sono accorto fino a quando non ho dovuto installare un pacchetto. ora non mi fa cambiare più la password anche se non è presente e non mi permette di installare nulla. vi ringrazio in anticipo
<neramarea> tieni presente che -ahimè- ho dovuto reinstallare gli ati closed
<jester-> neramarea: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils poi ridai il comando
<neramarea> già installato alla versione più recente
<jester-> neramarea: glxinfo | grep rendering dovrebbe rispondere yes o no
<neramarea> ...invece risponde quella pappardella che ho pastebinato...
<jester-> neramarea: mint?
<neramarea> no jester-
<neramarea> oneiric
<neramarea> lo sai che non vengo qui a prendervi per i fondelli
<jester-> neramarea: controlla di aver scritto bene il comando
<neramarea> copiaincollato
<jester-> rigormortem: cosa intendi per pass di root
<jester-> neramarea: sudo glxinfo | grep rendering
<neramarea> ehm... avevo già provato. stesso risultato
<jester-> neramarea: sa di sistema sminchiato da drive non ufficiali
<neramarea> gli ati 11.10... sempre loro.... hanno ammazzato kenny, brutti bastardi!
<jester-> neramarea: è noto che gli esterni procurano piu problemi che benefici, i radeon ufficiali funzano piuttosto bene ultimamente
<neramarea> purtroppo su questo notebook della mutua (mannaggia a fastweb e a quando me l'han messo in quel posto), le differenze tra gli open e i closed sono IMMANI...
<jester-> neramarea: i closed sono diventati obsoleti visto che ati a demandato lo sviluppo alla comunità linux
<neramarea> il "vecchietto" intel/nvidia invece gira sempre ch'è una meraviglia; anche dopo un'intera bottiglia di birra versata sulla tastiera... dici, jester-? gli 11.10 sono appena usciti... promettevano addirittura di aver risolto i conflitti con gnome-shell (seeeeh....)
<jester-> neramarea: cosa non andava con gli open che caricava il sistema al boot
<neramarea> grafica in stile windows 95... lentezza nel rendering... 3d quasi inesistente... "definizione" non pervenuta....
<jester-> neramarea: se il pc è ciofeca monta hw ciofeca non è che si risolve con i driver
<neramarea> l'unica cosa che gli open mi facevano andar bene era il logo del plymouth, che invece gli ati continuano a "stenderre"... eh, lo so, jester-... ma mi seviva e me lo davano a rate... 1 tera di hd, 4gb di ram, 17"... radeon hd4650... insomma, pareva una cosa buona e giusta...
<jester-> mi pare che la hd4650 sia supportata bene dal adeon open
<neramarea> unity 3d non la pensa allo stesso modo
<neramarea> e gnome-shell non capisce la differenza
<jester-> neramarea: scommetto che se provi con una live gira bene
<neramarea> infatti
<jester-> neramarea: quindi hai cannibalizzato il sistema
<neramarea> "il vero grosso problema di un pc che non funziona sta tra la tastiera e la seggiola"
<jester-> neramarea: non c'è senso che se da live funza non dovrebbe funzare da sistema installato
<neramarea> ho giocherellato un po' troppo coi vesa... ;-)
<neramarea> jesd
<neramarea> jester- c'è una cosa che non capisco: ho gli ati closed 11.10 (da catalyst pare sia così), ma su synaptic mi da come installati anche ati binario per x.org... è normale?
<jester-> neramarea: reinstalla e non pacioccare piu con gli open & co e fregatene della scemapta plymout
<jester-> scemata*
<neramarea> bah... aspetto il pangolino... ;-)
<massimo18> uhm
<neramarea> seguendo questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon riesco a rimuovere i catalyst 11.10 e reinstallare gli open, o mi seve qualcos'altro?
<neramarea> *serve
<jester-> neramarea: se hai fatto i deb rimuovi i deb
<jester-> e cancella xorg.conf
<neramarea> ho installato dal sito amd, jester-
<jester-> neramarea: dal sito si prende il driver e poi si installa o deb o lanci il file
<jester-> saprai cosa hai fatto
<neramarea> ehm, si... pacchetti
<jester-> rimuovili
<neramarea> mò provo
<jester-> guarda il nome dei pacchi
<neramarea> jester- ho cancellato i .deb da Scaricati... è sufficiente o stanno anche da qualche altra parte?
<jester-> neramarea: lol
<jester-> devi disinstallare con software center
<neramarea> ???
<neramarea> cosa cerco? fglrx?
<jester-> neramarea: come era il nome die deb che hai tolto da scaricati
<jester-> guarda nel cestino
<neramarea> fglrx_8.902 e altri 3
<neramarea> oltre a ati-driver-installer
<neramarea> (.run)
<neramarea> ma su software center mica li trovo...
<jester-> neramarea: se hai installato da .run non è un pacchetto, guarda sul wiki come fare
<neramarea> ok
<neramarea> stesso problema che avevo l'altro giorno: non ho il file fglrx-uninstall.sh
<neramarea> dannzione... perchè non ho il file di disinstallazione?
<neramarea> jester- googlando ho scoperto che non sono il solo... l'installer non crea il file di disinstallazione. se rimuovo xorg.conf è sufficiente? non dovrebbe tornare a cercarli, o sì?
<jester-> neramarea: sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<neramarea> jester-... non c'è quel file in quella dir!
<jester-> neramarea: sudo updatedb
<jester-> neramarea: locate fglrx-uninstall.sh
<neramarea> fatto
<neramarea> nessun risultato, torna al prompt
<jester-> neramarea: guarda sul sito dove hai preso il driver come si rimuove
<jester-> neramarea: la lo avevi installato il .run?
<jester-> neramarea: sospetto di no e che il problema sia che hai scassato altro
<jester-> neramarea: non basta scaricarlo
<neramarea> avevo seguito tutta la procedura...
<jester-> neramarea: guarda la doc sul sito
<glpiana> ola
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Mitos> ciao
<mumble> ciao a tutti!!!
<mumble> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi in un problema con evdev??
<mumble> CIAOOOO :-)
<glpiana> mumble, cosa sarebbe evdev?
<glpiana> mumble, questo? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Evdev
<mumble> un driver per l'input di X
<mumble> perchè ho un problema con il riconoscimento del tasto fn sul portatile..
<tizbac> mumble, controlla il bios
<tizbac> spesso dei produttori idioti , mettono fn abilitato di default sui tasti funzione
<mumble> si esatto è proprio il link che mi hai postato...
<mumble> il problema è che fino a qualche giorno fà andava tutto ok...
<mumble> ora il tasto fn si è invertito con il ctrl....
<mumble> e nel frattempo non ho toccato nessuna configurazione del bios
<tizbac> mumble, tu sui tasti f1-f12 hai anche per regolare l'audio no?
<tizbac> se li premi senza premere fn
<tizbac> ti regola l'audio o non fa niente ?
<mumble> no non fa nulla...
<tizbac> allora il bios sembra ok...
<tizbac> cioè però i tasti fn li gestisce comunque il bios mi sa
<mumble> no...il bios non l'ho mai toccato......qualche giorno fà andava tutto ok....
<mumble> ora non mi sente nessun tasto fn....
<tizbac> potrebbe essersi rotta la tastiera
<mumble> per la luminosità....audio....etcect
<tizbac> se tu sei sul bios per esempio
<tizbac> la luminosità te la varia?
<tizbac> oppure su grub
<tizbac> se non te la varia con ogni probabilità è fottuto qualcosa a livello hw
<mumble> mhm....non penso....sinceramente non ho provato....
<mumble> anche perchè fino a qualche giorno fà andava bene...
<glpiana> mumble, hai anche windows su quel pc?
<mumble> si...
<glpiana> mumble, e su windows funzionano fn+altro?
<mumble> ieri ho provato......e non funzionava......dopo che ho avuto un problema nello spegnimento...
<glpiana> allora davvero potrebbe essere un problema hardware. però a questo punto seguirei il consiglio di tizbac e controllerei il bios
<mumble> in questi ultimi giorni ho avuto parecchi problemi sullo spegnimento.....e sul riconoscimento della batteria
<mumble> uhm.....provo a vedere.....
<mumble> ora lancio windows sul quel pc..
<zappo_> ciao a tutti ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao zappo_
<mumble> eccomi.....da bios mi regola la luminosità......ma da windows no.......
<mumble> sembra un problema che si propaga anche in windows....dopo che si è manifestato su linux....!?!
<mumble> comunque nel bios non c'è la possibilità di abilitare/disabilitare i tasti fn
<glpiana> <mumble> ora il tasto fn si è invertito con il ctrl....
<glpiana> mumble, cioè ctrl+funzione ti da il risultato voluto?
<mumble> esatto ma solo per alcune funzioni..
<mumble> altre proprio non c'è verso di usarle..
<glpiana> cose che prma invece funzionavano?
<glpiana> *prima
<mumble> si esatto...
<glpiana> mumble, ok, e tra l'adesso e il prima cosa è successo di preciso?
<mumble> ma il ctrl funziona perchè l'ho impostato nella voce scorciatoie da tastiera sul centro di controllo di gnome...
<mumble> non lo so .......sembra che ci sia stato qualche aggiornamento che mi è andato a incasinare la gestione della alimentazione...
<mumble> creandomi un insieme di problemi....
<glpiana> mumble, ok, controlliamo che kernel stai usando anzitutto: uname -a          nel temrinale
<mumble> 2.6.32-34 o 2.6.32-36
<mumble> in entrambi ho questi problemi....
<glpiana> mumble, dai nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep linux-image     e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | mumble
<mumble> ad esempio ora ho messo linux mint in live e tutto funziona alla perfezione..
<glpiana> spe che non c'è ubot
<glpiana> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ mumble qui
<mumble> ok un attimo che riavvio...
<mumble> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mumble> ii  linux-image-2.6.32-34-generic          2.6.32-34.77                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86
<mumble> ii  linux-image-2.6.32-36-generic          2.6.32-36.79                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86
<mumble> ii  linux-image-generic                    2.6.32.36.42                                    Generic Linux kernel image
<FloodBotIt1> mumble: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !paste | mumble
<ubot-it> mumble: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mumble> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767892/
<mumble> ok..
<glpiana> mumble, ma sei ancora su 10.04?
<mumble> si ....
<glpiana> mumble, dai: uname -a
<mumble> ecco... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767898/
<glpiana> mumble, avvia col 2.6.32-36 e vedi come si comporta. a dopo
<mumble> mi dà lo stesso problema.....ho già provato.....ora però riavviando va tutto bene.....
<mumble> boh questo non me lo sò spiegare..
<mumble> va boh......ciao a tutti..
<pietroegiuseppes> ciao :D
<rigormortem> jester: grazie intendo la password con cui autorizzo e entro nel sistema..
<rigormortem> scrivo così mi potete dare pareri, nel cercare di inserire la password del portachiavi di ubuntu erroneamente ho rimosso quella del root. non me ne sono accorto fino a quando non ho dovuto installare un pacchetto. ora non mi fa cambiare più la password anche se non è presente e non mi permette di installare nulla. vi ringrazio in anticipo
<glpiana> rigormortem, come hai fatto a togliere la password di amministrazione?
<rigormortem> è sono andato su impostazione di sistema
<rigormortem> account utente
<rigormortem> e l'ho rimossa
<rigormortem> e poi ho fatto chiudi
<rigormortem> il problema è che io non ho il grub in partenza perchè ubuntu è installato come nativo
<rigormortem> altrimenti passavo dal ripristino del grub....
<rigormortem> idee?
<filo1234> rigormortem: la password di root e quella dell'utente abilitato all'amminsitrazione non c'entrano nulla
<filo1234> sono 2 cose diverse
<filo1234> e di solito, se non lo abiliti tu, root è disabilitato
<rigormortem> ho rimosso la password e ora non me la accetta
<filo1234> quindi non puoi usare sudo?
<rigormortem> bravo
<rigormortem> un vero windows nel backdoor questo problema
<filo1234> ?
<rigormortem> è un grosso (ca...o) nel (C..o)
<filo1234> rigormortem: apri un terminale
<rigormortem> cmq io ho solo l'utente di amm
<rigormortem> ok
<rigormortem> apro
<filo1234> e dai passwd -S
<filo1234> dimmi cosa dice
<rigormortem> harley-davidson NP 11/29/2011 0 99999 7 -1
<filo1234> rigormortem: prova dare passwd -u harley-davidson
<rigormortem> passwd: Permesso negato
<filo1234> gia
<filo1234> :/
<filo1234> devi accedere in recovery mode
<rigormortem> si può senza grub?
<filo1234> che c'entra grub?
<filo1234> se non avessi grub nemmeno partirebbe ubuntu
<rigormortem> dal grub premo esc e entro nella schermata...ok...perchè prima era diverso l'avvio perchè era installato da windows...
<filo1234> rigormortem: al boot tieni premuto il tasto shift e quando visualizzi il menu di grub scegli il kernel di recovery
<rigormortem> quindi non ho mai provato
<rigormortem> ok
<kimal73> scusate ho la 11.10 e quando vado a fare sudo apt-get update mi dà questi errori http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/767955/
<kimal73> cosa devo fare?
<filo1234> kimal73: cancellare quei repository della versione 7.04 -.-
<filo1234> che non so come abbia fatto a metterceli e sopratutto perchè
<rigormortem> ok grazie filo quindi faccio dal recovery...
<rigormortem> mi stampo qualche guida o hai una di riferimento tu?
<filo1234> rigormortem: si quando sei al prompt # digita passwd harley-davidson e metti la password
<rigormortem> grazie filo1234
<rigormortem> allora vado ci provo
<rigormortem> grazie
<rigormortem> eccomi
<rigormortem> purtroppo non ho risolto filo1234
<rigormortem> mi da lock
<rigormortem> ho provato tutte le var
<filo1234> rigormortem: allora rifai e dai passdw -d harley-davidson e passdw -l harley-davidson
<filo1234> passwd*
<rigormortem> fatto ma mi da sempre lock try again later
<filo1234> poi passwd harley-davidson e rimetti una password
<rigormortem> bash/shadow
<rigormortem> o bin
<filo1234> ma ascoltami tu hai abilitato root?
<filo1234> quando avvii in recovery ti chiede qualche password o va direttamente al prompt # ?
<rigormortem> direttamente
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> allora fai una cosa vedi se ti fa creare un nuovo utente
<filo1234> adduser pippo
<rigormortem> ho scelto dammi la shell come root
<filo1234> segui le indicazioni  poi dai adduser pippo admin
<filo1234> e reboot
<filo1234> e al login entri con pippo
<rigormortem> adduser: Solo l'utente root può aggiungere un utente o un gruppo al sistema.
<filo1234> si da recovery
<filo1234> devi farlo
<rigormortem> :)
<rigormortem> e poi recupero harley-davidson?
<filo1234> si poi vieni qui e ssitemiamo l amoto
<rigormortem> ce provo
<rigormortem> :) grazie
<rigormortem> filo1234: grazie ma sempre lock non mi permette di aggiungere l'utente
<rigormortem> che pa**e!!
<filo1234> rigormortem: mi sa che dvi venire qui con una live
<rigormortem> quasi quasi reinstallo
<filo1234> ma va
<rigormortem> mi metto ubuntu studio
<rigormortem> tanto è vuoto...
<filo1234> come vuoi
<MIKAMEN> ciao a tutti
<rigormortem> mi pare la soluzione più facile :)
<rigormortem> così non rompo le balls a nessuno e stavolta non cerco di mettere sta cavolo di password del portachiavi
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<pietroegiuseppes> ciao (*_*)"
<schiappa> salve, non riesco a far partire la prima installazione di ubuntu 11.10 mi visualizza il messaggio  grub rescue>
<jester-> schiappa: sembra che fai partire hd sbagliato
<schiappa> jester-: purtroppo devo aver incasinato qualcosa, mi sai dire come controllare?
<jester-> schiappa: o per caso hai fatto installare grub su partizione invece che si mbr
<schiappa> jester-: vorrei "radere al suolo" l'hard disk e installare ubuntu da zero, ma non ci riesco
<jester-> schiappa: se hai installato una volta la menata sempre la stessa è
<schiappa> jester-: l'avro' rifatta dieci volte e mi da sempre lo stesso problema una volta che riavvio
<jester-> schiappa: hai piu di un hd?
<schiappa> jester-: no è un portatile
<jester-> schiappa: hai pacioccato mettendo grub su sda1 ?
<schiappa> jester-: si
<damiano> schiappa: è come mettere un ebreo in un campo rom
<jester-> schiappa: non devi pacioccare nulla, grub va sda coià mbr
<schiappa> :-)
<damiano> schiappa: eh, come glie lo spieghi
<jester-> servirebbe un secondo boot loader se su partizione
<schiappa> jester-: il famoso cd di windows?
<jester-> schiappa: ubuntu sta su sda1?
<damiano> no dai comunque scherzavo
<jester-> schiappa: se prendi nota ti do un paio di stringhe
<jester-> la boot rescue
<schiappa> jester-: grande jester- manda pure
<jester-> set root=(hd0,1)
<jester-> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro
<jester-> initrd /initrd.img
<jester-> boot
<jester-> schiappa: se parte mettiamo poi grub su mbr
<schiappa> jester-: ok eseguo
<jester-> schiappa: enter dopo ogni stringa . i comandi li dai al grub rescue
<schiappa> jester-: alla seconda stringa mi dice unknown command 'linux'
<schiappa> jester-: preciso che non sto eseguendo i comandi da CD
<jester-> schiappa: scaria il supergrubcd
<jester-> materizzalo e fallo partire poi fai partire ubuntu
<schiappa> ok
<schiappa> jester-: grazie mille
<jester-> :D
<catai> cerco un'anima pia
<jester-> !qualcuno | catai
<ubot-it> catai: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest20020> ciao sono un nuovo utente non riesco a collegarmi col wifi mi date una mano
<catai> ho aggiornato il kernel e mi è saltato il modem wi-fi, tutte le volte è così, aiuto!
<jester-> Guest20020: sei collegato via cavo adesso?
<Guest20020> si
<jester-> Guest20020: lspci | grep network cosa risponde
<Guest20020> cosa e?
<catai> prometto che questa volta mi segno la data in cui vi ho contattato, e la prossima volta vado a vedere nel log
<jester-> catai: cioè la famigerata chiavetta?
<jester-> Guest20020: comando da dare nel terminale per sapere che minghia di wifi hai
<catai> jester- niente chiavetta è proprio la scheda wi-fi del portatile che va a farsi benedire
<Guest20020> o vodafone
<jester-> catai: prova a dare sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> Guest20020: si intendi il tipo di chipset wifi che monta il pc
<catai> jester- fatto
<jester-> catai:  sudo rfkill list e metti nel paste
<Guest20020> o un hp di 5 anni
<jester-> !past | catai
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<jester-> !paste | catai
<ubot-it> catai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest20020> portatile
<jester-> Guest20020: devi dare quel comandi nel terminale e incollarmi la risposta
<Guest20020> ok grazie ciao
<catai> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/768095/
<jester-> Guest20020: va che il comando non risolve niente, se è una broadcome serve il driver
<jester-> catai: è bloccata da tasto
<jester-> accendila
<catai> jester- che faccio, pigio il tasto, lo spacco? :-)
<jester-> catai: fn tasto wifi e aspetta un momento
<jester-> catai: o hai interruttore all'antica
<catai> jester- che vuol dire fn?
<jester-> catai: di solito i i tasti funzione sono nei tasti FX per usare le funzioni c'è il tasto fn da tenere premuto
<catai> jester- è un bottoncino che quando lo pigio fa come un clic sordo
<catai> n0n è di quel tipo jester-
<jester-> catai: allora pigialo e aspetta un 5 secondi e controlli con rfkill list
<jester-> se è andora no lo ripigi
<catai> fatto ora faccio rfkill
<catai> mò dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/768101/ jester-
<jester-> catai: dovrebbe collegarsi
<Guest20020> uso ubuntu 11.10 , nn mi funziona wifi , ho installato il driver , come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Guest20020: se non segui è inutile che chiedi
<catai> è quel condizionale che mi frega...che faccio...stacco l'ethernet? jester-
<jester-> Guest20020: e che driver hai installato
<Guest20020> jester-: mo' guardo , e t dico
<jester-> catai: clicca icona di rete sconnetti la eth e collega la wifi
<Guest20020> jester-: driver broadcom sta senza fili
<jester-> Guest20020: sei ol cavo adesso?
<Guest20020> jester-: yes
<catai_> jester- non parte, che faccio, riavvio il computer?
<jester-> Guest20020: vai in impostazioni sistema/driver aggiuntivi e disattivalo
<jester-> gibi: quando hai fatto fischia
<gibi> jester-: quindi clicko rimuovi?
<catai_> che succede?
<jester-> gibi: yess
<jester-> catai_: lspci | grep network
<catai_> fatto jester-
<jester-> catai_: incolla qui la risposta
<catai_> jester- non mi ha detto niente
<gibi> jester-: ho rimosso il driver , ora cosa faccio?
<jester-> catai_: è integrata o usb
<catai_> integrata jester-
<jester-> gibi: incolla una riga per volta nel terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/768112/
<jester-> catai_: lspci | grep -i network
<catai_> jester- 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<jester-> catai_: fai la stessa procedura http://paste.ubuntu.com/768112/
<jester-> catai_: se hai installato un driver da driver aggiuntivi rimuovilo
<gibi> jester-: cosa t incollo?
<jester-> gibi: apri un terminale
<gibi> jester-: ok fatto poi?
<jester-> gibi: copi incolli una riga per vola e dai enter http://paste.ubuntu.com/768112/
<catai_> jester- prima rimuovo e poi faccio la procedura, ok?
<gibi> jester-: ho aperto terminale poi cosa faccio ? cosa t incollo? quale riga?
<jester-> catai_: ok
<jester-> gibi: apri http://paste.ubuntu.com/768112/
<jester-> se fai cosi con la tipa ci metti 2 anni a relaizzare
<jester-> realizzare
<jester-> gibi: incolli nel terminale una riga per volta
<catai_> jester- al comando sudo rmmod b43 mi risponde ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> catai_: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> e prova la wifi
<e-DIO-t> vado sul chat prima di fa' errori :D
<gibi> jester-: quando scrivo il comando -> sudo rmmod b43 <- mi scrive -> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules <-
<catai_> jester- non funziona..
<_elias__> ciao a tutti
<_elias__> filo1234
<jester-> catai_: hai fatto tutto senza errori?
<jester-> penultimo comando a parte
<catai_> l'ultimo rigo non l'ho fatto xchè al penultimo ha dato errore jester-
<catai_> vado col ultimo ? jester-
<jester-> catai_: dai l'ultimo
<catai_> fatto jester-
<jester-> catai_: prova
<catai> adesso funzia, mi puoi spiegare in due parole cos'era successo? jester-
<jester-> catai: mancava il firmware e driver aggiuntivi fa confusione a identificare quello giusto
<catai> perchè il problema si verifica quando faccio gli aggiornamenti? jester-
<jester-> catai: cioè avanzando di distribuzione?
<jester-> peché upgrade anche di kernel non succede visto che il firm non sta nel kernel
<catai> ieri ho aggiornato il kernel jester-
<catai> si però ho aggiornato anche tante altre cose, vai a saper qual'è quella che ha fatto danno jester-
<jester-> catai: alla tua scheda serve il firmware e adesso è installato indipendentemente da quale kernel
<catai> ma cos'è il firmware? jester-
<jester-> sono dei codici che di accesso quando la arica
<jester-> carica
<jester-> siccome sono pripietari la farlocca regola linux non li mette di default
<catai> ho cercato la definizione su wikipedia jester-
<catai> non ha niente a che vedere col driver o è la stessa cosa? jester-
<filo1234> catai: vedilo come un driver..o una serie di istruzioini che vengono inserite sul dispositivo
<filo1234> mentre il driver è un interfaccia che serve per far comunicare il kernel con l'hardware
<filo1234> detta in maniera spicciola spicciola eh
<catai> comunque, grazie mille per l'aiuto jester-
<jester-> de nada
<catai> se mi segno il giorno, nel caso in cui mi dovesse ricapitare, posso andare a vedere nel log e ri-usare la stessa procedura?
<jester-> catai: fatti un appunto in un file http://paste.ubuntu.com/768112/
<jester-> !logs | catai
<ubot-it> catai: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<catai> Vai! Grazie mille ancora. Sei stato gentilissimo. jester-
<jester-> :D
<marcuy> ho commentato già il property php_admin_value engine Off su apache ma il mio public_html non è caricato con php, alcuna idea?
<marcuy> non c'è nessun error su /var/logs/apache/errors
<pietroegiuseppes> ciao :D
<pietroegiuseppes> se scrivo un comando del terminale su gedit qual'è l'estenzione con cui devo salvare il file in modo tale che mi si apra con il terminale?
<filo1234> pietroegiuseppes: cosa intendi con "che si apra con il terminale" ?
<filo1234> si apra ovvero venga eseguito o si apra ovvero per esseere editato da terminale?
<pietroegiuseppes> un po tutti e due
<filo1234> ad ogni moodo linux se ne frega delle estensioni, l'importanate è che, nel caso di script ( eseguibili ) questi abbiano i permessi di esecuzione
<pietroegiuseppes> perchè quello che vorrei fare è creare un file che apra centinaia o miliaia di finestre del terminale
<pietroegiuseppes> (se possibile)
<filo1234> e lo scopo scusa?
<pietroegiuseppes> così per divertimento
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> !chat | pietroegiuseppes
<ubot-it> pietroegiuseppes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pietroegiuseppes> perchè non inerente?
<filo1234> non mi pare che ti stia chiedendo un supporto tecnico
<filo1234> !irc | pietroegiuseppes
<ubot-it> pietroegiuseppes: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<pietroegiuseppes> a ok
<pietroegiuseppes> ok
<pietroegiuseppes> comunque potrebbe servirmi per scrivere diversi comandi più velocemente possibile
<Bauz_lubuntu> ciao a tutti, se qualcuno avesse voglia di aiutarmi, sto cercando di capire come rendere definitiva la configurazione dei parametri del touchpad con synaptics
<Bauz_lubuntu> ho trovato una soluzione che si basa sul file xorg.conf, ma il mio non capisco perchè è vuoto
<Bauz_lubuntu> ciao BetaBrain
<filo1234> Bauz_lubuntu: perchè devi crearlo tu
<Bauz_lubuntu> ueiiiii filo1234.... grazie della risposta
<Bauz_lubuntu> lo creo con....
<Bauz_lubuntu> spetta, lo avevo visto
<pietroegiuseppes> Finalmente sono riuscito a far passare mio padre al mondo ubuntu.. lui come me ha installato sul suo pc windows la versione 10.04, il problema è che non si connette a internet, quando vado sulle impostazioni di rete ubuntu non mi da la possibilità di cercare dsl, perchè, cosa posso fare?
<Bauz_lubuntu> sudo Xorg -configure , giusto filo1234?
<Bauz_lubuntu> pietroegiuseppes, ne con cavo ne con wifi?
<pietroegiuseppes> no
<pietroegiuseppes> ho provato qualsiasi cosa, pure con la chiavetta
<Bauz_lubuntu> su windows come si collegava?
<pietroegiuseppes> si collegava normalmente, senza fili, chiavette e cavi
<Bauz_lubuntu> quindi presumo in wifi
<pietroegiuseppes> si
<Bauz_lubuntu> hai provato a collegarti con il cavo?
<pietroegiuseppes> si
<pietroegiuseppes> ma niente da fare
<Bauz_lubuntu> potrebbe essere piu facile fare le varie verifiche
<pietroegiuseppes> comunque ho scaricato ubuntu 10.04 iso dal sito ufficiale, quindi il s.o. è completo
<Bauz_lubuntu> si si...ma anch'io ho avuto problemi con il wifi appena scaricato il s.o.
<Bauz_lubuntu> ho dovuto installare i suoi driver, quello che è strano è che non funzioni con il cavo
<Bauz_lubuntu> senti, con il cavo collegato, se da terminale scrivi ifconfig | grep eth0
<pietroegiuseppes> non è che è problema di computer quindi di hardware perchè ho installato la stessa cosa su una macchina virtuale (parallels desktop) e da subuto mi va benissimo
<pietroegiuseppes> non ho mai provato
<Bauz_lubuntu> filo1234: qualche consiglio? con il comando che ho postato mi da alcuni errori e il file rimane bianco
<filo1234> Bauz_lubuntu: devi killare X e farlo da tty
<filo1234> sudo X -configure
<Bauz_lubuntu> sono ignorante..come lo killo X?
<pietroegiuseppes> penso proprio che sia problema di computer, la prima volta che ho scaricato ubuntu nel mio vecchio pc NON su una macchina virtuale succedeva la stessa cosa, poi ho iniziato con le macchine virtuali e tutto bene, mio padre finalmente lo ha fatto con il suo pc NON su una macchina virtuale e nisba.
<Bauz_lubuntu> pietroegiuseppes, se si collegava da windows in linea di principio si puo collegare anche da ubuntu
<Bauz_lubuntu> secondo me è una questione di drivers
<filo1234> Bauz_lubuntu: vai in una tty
<Bauz_lubuntu> ci sono
<filo1234> ma sei su un altro pc?
<pietroegiuseppes> io?
<Bauz_lubuntu> no...su quello di ubuntu
<Bauz_lubuntu> ho aperto il terminale
<filo1234> Bauz_lubuntu: tty non è il terminale
<Bauz_lubuntu> tu dicevi di collegarmi a questo da un altro pc?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> allora
<filo1234> devi fare tutto da tty ( ctrl +alt +f2 )
<filo1234> Bauz_lubuntu: hai ubuntu o lubuntu?
<Bauz_lubuntu> scusa, non riuscivo più ad uscire da tty
<Bauz_lubuntu> hihihiihih
<Bauz_lubuntu> lubuntu
<Bauz_lubuntu> scusa...devo scappare un altro
<Bauz_lubuntu> attimo
<filo1234> Bauz_lubuntu: allora sudo service lxdm stop && sudo X -configure && sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo service lxdm start
<filo1234> se non funziona più un amazza torni in tty e rimuovi xorg.conf
<BetaBrain_> ecchime
<BetaBrain> ciao Bauz_lubuntu
<Bauz_lubuntu> ciao BetaBrain, torno tra un 20.... tempo di vedere un how i met your mother
<Bauz_lubuntu> e mi sa che avro da chiederti qualcosa...
<BetaBrain> cosaaaaaaaaaaa ?
<Bauz_lubuntu> visto che il video va a scatti
<Bauz_lubuntu> =(
<BetaBrain> Bauz_lubuntu, si ma sto mica qui ad aspettare se dormo dormo :D
<BetaBrain> mica me ricordo il problema
<Bauz_lubuntu> accelerazione grafica e scheda Radeon...
<Bauz_lubuntu> adesso arrivo
<BetaBrain> si ok
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<nicolindalciucio> ciao a tutti. Chiedo per cortesia un aiuto importante: se aggiorno o provo ad installare qualche programma mi compare questo messaggio Sembra che il sistema dei pacchetti sia al momento utilizzato da un'altra applicazione. Per poter installare o rimuovere pacchetti, devi chiudere tutti gli altri gestori di pacchetti.
<nicolindalciucio> ma non ho niente di aperto se non solo muon
<nicolindalciucio> come posso risolvere? grazie mille a chi mi aiuta
<mapreri> il metodo più veloce è riavviare, comunque chiudi tutti i programmi che potrebbero creare problemi e guarda con "ps -ef|grep apt" se c'è qualcosa e killallo con "sudo kill $PID" (il $PID lo trovi col comando prima)
<nicolindalciucio> ho dato i comandi ma non succede nulla di particolare...mi spieghi meglio per cortesia?
<nicolindalciucio> non sono molto portato sinceramente per il terminale
<mapreri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768319/ dando il primo comando vedo i processi che contengono "apt" al loro interno, vedo che in questo caso il programma è aptitude, e lo killo col secondo comando (nelmio caso, eh, bada bene!)
<nicolindalciucio> rieccomi. quali sono le sorgenti che devo impostare per kubuntu? mi si è impallato muon...non mi fa piu scaricare e ne disinstallre software
<nicolindalciucio> per favore aiutatemi
<nicolindalciucio> se aggiorno da terminale mi da Sembra che il sistema dei pacchetti sia al momento utilizzato da un'altra applicazione. Per poter installare o rimuovere pacchetti, devi chiudere tutti gli altri gestori di pacchetti.
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, Sembra che il sistema dei pacchetti sia al momento utilizzato da un'altra applicazione.
<BetaBrain> te lo dice
<nicolindalciucio> si ma non saprei da quale...uso solo muon
<BetaBrain> non so cosa è sto muon
<nicolindalciucio> quello che ha preso posto a synaptic su kubuntu
<nicolindalciucio> da termianle con un update mi da: E: La riga 53 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse)
<nicolindalciucio> E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<nicolindalciucio> nessun aiuto?
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, sources list sminchiato  a quanto sembra
<nicolindalciucio> bene direi...c'è soluzione?
<nicolindalciucio> dimmi di si
<BetaBrain> si ripristina il source
<Bauz_lubuntu> BetaBrain, son contento di vederti ancora qui =)
<BetaBrain> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<BetaBrain> si ma per poco
<nicolindalciucio> sono un ca22one con terminale...mi aiuti?
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, apri il link
<BetaBrain> anzi apri gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  nicolindalciucio
<BetaBrain> dal terminale digita sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BetaBrain> e copiami cosa cè
<BetaBrain> !paste | nicolindalciucio
<ubot-it> nicolindalciucio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kimal73> non capisco, perchè nella 12.04 tolgono banshi? non andava bene?
<nicolindalciucio> sudo: gedit: command not found questo mi da il terminale
<nicolindalciucio> ho copiato preciso come l'hai messo
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, sostituisci kate a gedit
<nicolindalciucio> ok aperto
<nicolindalciucio> ti metto tutto su paste?
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, cosa stai usando ubuntu cosa ?
<BetaBrain> si nicolindalciucio
<nicolindalciucio> kubuntu 11.10
<BetaBrain> a ok
<BetaBrain> kimal73, sono in Alpha 1
<BetaBrain> magari gli chiedi perché lo hanno tolto
<BetaBrain> :D
<kimal73> BetaBrain: no, volevo solo sapere perchè hanno scelto rithmenbox al posto di banshi..
<nicolindalciucio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768345/
<nicolindalciucio> eccolo
<bobbybong> !chat | kimal73
<ubot-it> kimal73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicolindalciucio> BetaBrain: ho speranza?
<BetaBrain> aspe che sto sistemando
<BetaBrain> controllo per sicurezza
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, deccommenta la linea 53 e la linea 55 togli # da davanti e salvi
<nicolindalciucio> bobbybong: un pelo più semplice per favore
<bobbybong> poi ridai sudo apt-get- update
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, mi sembra che sia più che chiaro
<nicolindalciucio> decommentto vuol dire togliere il #?
<nicolindalciucio> questo intendo chiaro
<bobbybong> si
<nicolindalciucio> comunque grazie
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, cos'è sarcasmo?
<nicolindalciucio> no anzi
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<nicolindalciucio> sono solo ignorante di comandi e terminale...mi piacerebbe poter sapere come alcuni di voi ma faccio tutt'altro nella vita...per questo vi ringrazio
<bobbybong> !wiki | nicolindalciucio per cominciare va bene
<ubot-it> nicolindalciucio per cominciare va bene: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Bauz_lubuntu> =)
<alessandro_> vi scrivo da una live e vi spiego il mio problema
<Bauz_lubuntu> live?
<alessandro_> io dovrei reistallare ubuntu  perchè ho combinato un pasticcio
<bobbybong> ! installazione | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alessandro_> il mio problema è che ho due hard disk
<Bauz_lubuntu> comunque.... senza fretta, espongo i due motivi per cui passavo di qui stasera
<alessandro_> su uno ho messo tutti i documenti e nell'altro e diviso in due
<Bauz_lubuntu> 1- scheda video, credo problema accelerazione. Insomma, guardando una cosa in streaming mi sono accorto che va a scatti. Ieri sera abbiamo controllato i driver con BetaBrain (che ringrazio un sacco), e sembra tutto ok
<alessandro_> su quello diviso in due ho una parte xp e nell'altra ubuntu
<nicolindalciucio> bobbybong: non è cambiato nulla
<bobbybong> Bauz_lubuntu, devi pacioccare con le impostasioni di flash player
<Bauz_lubuntu> bobbybong, mooooolto interessante
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, non so cosa hai fatto per sminchiare tutto
<alessandro_> io avevo iniziato ad installare ho selezionato agiiorna ubuntu 11.10
<Bauz_lubuntu> ci provo, poi torno con il secondo problema (molto piu facile) =)
<bobbybong> Bauz_lubuntu, vai sul sito e scarica il manuale
<nicolindalciucio> dai bobbybong, aiutami.........quelle righe le devo togliere completamente?
<nicolindalciucio> sul pastebin che ho postato prima cosa devo fare di preciso?
<alessandro_> però nella schermata sucessiva mi dice che inquesto sistema è installato xp e se volevo importare i dati una cosa del genere
<alessandro_> io volevo mantenere xp e aggiornare solo ubuntu e possibile farlo?
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, cosa hai installato cosa hai fatto devi saperlo tu io ti posso pastare il mio sources.list e lo metti al posto del tuo
<nicolindalciucio> e se faccio così succede qualcosa di strano? se no manda pure
<nicolindalciucio> per cortesia
<bobbybong> al massimo reinstalli :)
<alessandro_> non volevo cancellare ne xp tantomeno
<nicolindalciucio> checa.........
<bobbybong> scherzavo
<alessandro_> hard disk dove ci sono tutti i documenti
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768362/
<alessandro_> nessuno percaso mi potrebbe dare un consiglio per non far danni?
<BetaBrain> copia questo e incollalo nel source lsit
<BetaBrain> poi se vuoi aggiungiamo quelli per kubuntu
<nicolindalciucio> al posto di tutto il mio?
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768365/ il mio sources.list
<bobbybong> uso kubuntu
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> sono i source nudi e crudi
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<nicolindalciucio> bene ora fa l'update
<BetaBrain> o quelli di bobbybong  stessa cosa
<BetaBrain> bene puoi andare  :D
<bobbybong> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobbybong> e copi dentro questo
<BetaBrain> che DIO ti benedica
<nicolindalciucio> io in pratica sono curioso di trovare software internazionali...e non solo quelli che si trovano nella sorgente italiana
<bobbybong> che ho pastato
<alessandro_> chiedo de perpiacere qualcuno molto gentilmente mi potrebbe consigliare come procedere
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, allora
<BetaBrain> apri il gestore pacchetti
<BetaBrain> selezioni server principale
<BetaBrain> al posto di intaliano
<BetaBrain> italiano
<nicolindalciucio> si
<BetaBrain> piiu di quello
<BetaBrain> poi se vuoi aggiungere altro
<nicolindalciucio> si dimmi son curioso
<BetaBrain> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu oneiric main
<BetaBrain> aspe
<nicolindalciucio> li aggiungo semplicemente copiandoli in fondo al source list?
<nicolindalciucio> ok aspetto
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, ti ho postato la seri dei comandi
<BetaBrain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768369/
<BetaBrain> qesti sono non ufficiali
<BetaBrain> a tuo rischio e pericolo
<alessandro_> BetaBrain mi potresti dare un consiglio anche a me come procedere molto gentilmente
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, ciao dimmi
<nicolindalciucio> ok bobbybong, e ringrazio pure BetaBrain...grazie mille sinceramente, il mondo dell'opensource ha solo un limite...non sapere come sdebitarsi con chi ti aiuta.
<bobbybong> BetaBrain, perché vuoi fargli sminchiare tutto quando già non ha le cose a posto?
<simona> BetaBrain ciao, ho istallato ieri ubuntu su un asus 1015 xp ma il microfono non funziona. ho alzato tutti i volumi. puoi aiutarmi? premetto che sono proprio alle prime armi con l'informatica in genere. grazie in anticipo.
<BetaBrain> bobbybong, era curioso ho specificato :D
<alessandro_> allora io srivo da live e praticamente devo reinstallare ubuntu 11.10
<bobbybong> BetaBrain, vuoi che ritornino :D
<BetaBrain> lol
<BetaBrain> imparano bobbybong imparano
<alessandro_> però io ho un hard disk diviso in due
<BetaBrain> la conoscenza non ha limiti
<bobbybong> lol
<alessandro_> su una parte ho xp e sull'altra ubuntu
<BetaBrain> ok alessandro_ finqui quasi regolare
<nicolindalciucio> dai su, apprezzo l'aiuto ma non è che se non sappiamo entrare nel cuore di un pc siamo del tutto collllioni
<BetaBrain> partizione mista
<alessandro_> quando son partito con l'istallazione ad un certo punto a scritto su questo sistema è presente xp e ubuntu
<Bauz> fa piacere vedere che siam quasi quelli di ieri sera =)
<BetaBrain> simona, allora vediamo cosa ce che non va
<BetaBrain> ciao Bauz
<simona> grazie
<alessandro_> e mi ha chiesto se volevo importare xp una cosa del genere
<BetaBrain> simona, apri terminale e digita alsamixer
<BetaBrain> tu che gli hai detto alessandro_ ?
<BetaBrain> spero di no alessandro_
<alessandro_> e da li ho smesso con l'installazione perchè avevo paura di perdere xp
<simona> come ti dicevo sono imbranata sul serio...ubuntu me l'ha istallato un mio amico
<BetaBrain> no tranquillo
<simona> cos'è il terminale?
<BetaBrain> urca
<BetaBrain> simona, con te devo prendere un ansiolin :D
<simona> :)
<alessandro_> BetaBrain siccome poi ho un'altro hard disk con dei documenti importanti
<Bauz> wooooow BetaBrain, mi hai aperto un mondo con l'alsamixer... nn l'avevo ancora  usato ma prima o poi mi sarebbe tornato utile
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, non è nulla di che ti chiede se vuoi importare roba da xp o altro tipo documenti ecc ecc
<alessandro_> non volevo combinare un bel pasticci
<Bauz> provo io BetaBrain se vuoi con simona
<Bauz> almeno fino al terminale =)
<BetaBrain> no pero magari non importi nulla e vai liscio
<Bauz> simona, che versione hai?
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, installa senza importare nulla e basta
<simona> di ubuntu?
<simona> ora vedo
<alessandro_>  BetaBrain se mi dici dei comandi da dare dal terminale ti faccio vedere i miei dschi
<Bauz> simona: si
<BetaBrain> poi se hai problemi con il dual boot
<BetaBrain> ok fdisk alessandro_
<simona> 10.04
<Bauz> ottimo
<simona> poi penso di averlo aggiornato all'ultimo
<Bauz> angolo in basso a sinistra hai un bottone rotondo?
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, scusa sudo fdisk -l
<Bauz> un po lo "start" di windows
<BetaBrain> !paste | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro_> BetaBrain ma non c'è un terminale da live?
<BetaBrain> si che cè alessandro_
<alessandro_> perchè ti sto scrivendo da live
<BetaBrain> si si oho capito
<Bauz> simona, dovresti avere un bottone sullo schermo, piu grande
<Bauz> che ti apre un menu a tendina
<BetaBrain> applicazioni accessori terminale
<alessandro_> ok trovato
<BetaBrain> bene
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768378/
<Bauz> bah, io sto ancora cercando il manuale di flash bobbybong
<BetaBrain> ok alessandro_ sda è il disco principale sdb credo sia  un hd esterno ed sdc una usb
<simona> fatto quello che hai detto la risposta del terminale è che non esiste il comando
<bobbybong> Bauz, flash_player_admin_guide.pdf
<bobbybong> cerca con google
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, adesso dimmi che devi fare
<alessandro_> io devo solo aggiornare ubuntu
<alessandro_> lasciando tutto il resto invariato
<Bauz> uffff...non vale...
<Bauz> =)
<alessandro_> sopratutto dove ho i documenti importanti
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, aggiornarlo da quale versione
<alessandro_> 11.10
<BetaBrain> ok ma sdb che cavolo è dove sta ntfs ed linux?
<BetaBrain> io li vedo 3 tipi di archiviazioni di massa
<alessandro_> allora su un hard disk ho i documenti
<BetaBrain> si specifica
<BetaBrain> non ho la sfera
<BetaBrain> !sfera
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sfera'
<alessandro_> poi su un'altro ho le due partizioni con xp e linux
<BetaBrain> lol
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, mi specifichi grazie
<BetaBrain> sda ? sdb ? sdc ?
<alessandro_> BetaBrain e questo il bello
 * BetaBrain accende un cero a SAN ANTONIO
<bobbybong> /dev/sda1 sarà xp /dev/sdb1 i dati e /dev/sdb5 ubuntu
<BetaBrain> si bobbybong ci ero arrivato ma dove stanno i dati non lo sa
<bobbybong> installa su /dev/sdb5
<alessandro_> su un hard disk da 80 GB dovrebbe essere
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, ma il prblema qual è se  perdi i dati ?
<BetaBrain> non li perdi fai l'abanzamento e via
<bobbybong> installa senza formattare
<BetaBrain> avanzamento
<alessandro_> molto grave
<nicolindalciucio> BetaBrain, bobbybong...non mi è cambiato nulla...stesso problema anche con i source list di bobbybong
<alessandro_> ma ho gia un ubuntu 11.10 istallato
<simona> Bauz BetaBrain help me please! :'(
<alessandro_> devo solo reistallarlo e basta
<Bauz> simona...ti stavo aiutando ma sei sparita
<BetaBrain> ok allora usa le partizioni esistenti  di linux alessandro_
<Bauz> hai trovato sto bottone tipo quello START di windows?
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, hai aggiunto le cose ti ha detto BetaBrain
<simona> Bauz: eccomi
<alessandro_> allora faccio partire installa
<nicolindalciucio> mi sa di no...abbiate pazienza
<Bauz> simona: hai trovato il bottone?
<nicolindalciucio> bobbybong: ti ricordi cosa mi diede?
<BetaBrain> uhmm li mi sa che ce qual cosaltro
<simona> sono andata sul terminale e ho scritto come mi ha detto betabrain
<simona> sì
<alessandro_> scelgo aggiorna ubuntu 11.10 ad 11.10
<BetaBrain> si alessandro_ ed usi le partizioni di linux già esistenti
<Bauz> simona: aaaaaah ottimo
<bobbybong> nicolindalciucio, è una cosa grave devi reistallare mi sa hai sminchiato il sistema
<Bauz> siam gia avantissimo allora
<BetaBrain> u mamma
<simona> :-)
<Bauz> ti è venuto fuori il mixer?
<BetaBrain> lol aspe bobbybong che mo piange
<nicolindalciucio> ma non puo essere possibile...se ho fatto qualcosa è stato aggiungere dei repo sbagliati
<nicolindalciucio> cos'è di grave?
<simona> che sarebbe la schermata nera?
<nicolindalciucio> ripeto che non ho aggiunto le cose di BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, ok adesso risolviamo
<nicolindalciucio> lo spero
<Bauz> ummm
<Bauz> no
<simona> ah ho capito
<Bauz> quelle colonne colorate verticali
<simona>  intendi la parola
<BetaBrain> finisco na roba ok nicolindalciucio
<nicolindalciucio> si si ti aspetto
<nicolindalciucio> grazie
<alessandro_> BetaBrain ho capito ma per te è una passeggiata per me è un bel problema
<simona> no, mi dice comando non trovato
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, allora  come fai ad avanzare da 11.10 ad 11.10
<simona> riprovo
<Bauz> ah ok, quindi andando sul terminal,
<Bauz> scrivi alsamixer e non lo riconosce
<BetaBrain> ho installi o installi
<alessandro_> BetaBrain ok fin qui ci siamo
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, uhm ok so qual è la preoccupazione
<simona> è uscito!!!
<simona> vedo le colonne!
<Bauz> yeaah
<BetaBrain> ma se ti segni gli sdax che devi installare e meglio
<Bauz> spostati sulla destra con le freccette
<Bauz> dovresti avere micro
<alessandro_> ma allora la devo fare manuale
<BetaBrain> in questo caso alessandro_ sdb5 ed sdb6
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> perforza
<Bauz> io ho MIC
<simona> esatto ed è vuota
<BetaBrain> non penserai che il sistema ti chieda cosa deve fare ?
<simona> anch'io ho MIC
<BetaBrain> quando i9ntsalli ulktima sezione ( esperto )
<BetaBrain> altrimenti non ci sono scelte
<Bauz> ecco, quando ci sei sopra, schiacci e tieni premuta la freccia in su
<Bauz> e ti alza il volume del micro
<alessandro_> allora quando arrivo alla schermata di importare documenti da xp scelgo no
<BetaBrain> scegli sdb5 linux e sdb6 swap
<simona> fatto
<BetaBrain> si esatto scegli no
<alessandro_> e la schermata sucessiva sarebbe quella delle partizioni?
<BetaBrain> se devi esportare qualcosa lo fai manule
<BetaBrain> manuale
<simona> ora posso provare con skype
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, si
<Bauz> simona: prova la chiamata di prova con skype
<Bauz> yes
<simona> ok
<alessandro_> e li devo mettere manuale giusto?
<simona> grazie mille
<BetaBrain> tu selezioni dove installare  il nuovo ubuntu
<BetaBrain> può sembrare difficile ma non è cosi
<BetaBrain> adesso
<alessandro_> e metto sdb 5 e 6
<BetaBrain> voglio sapere na cosa alessandro_
<alessandro_> si
<BetaBrain> hai dei dati da salvare  nell 'ubuntu di adesso?
<Bauz> fammi sapere se funzi
<alessandro_> no già salvata la home
<Bauz> funzia
<alessandro_> non ho altri dati da salvare
<BetaBrain> ok allora puopi formattare alessandro_
<BetaBrain> ed installi
<BetaBrain> io ti consiglio di fare una cosa
<alessandro_> non mi fido
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, quella partizione linux che hai la suddividi e separi la home
<alessandro_> se formatto ho paura di perdere i dati quelli dell'hard disk famoso
<BetaBrain> gli dai 20 gb alla root e il resto alla home
<BetaBrain> u mamma
<BetaBrain> ti ho spiegato come fare
<alessandro_> in parte ho capito
<BetaBrain> più di cosi non so che dirti non posso venire li a casa tua a farti il lavoro ti costerebbe troppo
<alessandro_> ma posso avviare un'istallazione da live mantenedo aperto firefox?
<BetaBrain> e siamo sotto natale
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, devo risponderti ? :D
<alessandro_> è una domanda aperta
<BetaBrain> ok avanti il prossimo :D
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, non puoi
<alessandro_> cavoli peccato
<nicolindalciucio> BetaBrain: dai...aiuta un po ' me che posso andare a sognare il mio kubuntu aggiustato ;)
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, allora
<simona> Bauz purtroppo non funziona lo stesso
<alessandro_> proverò a fare come dici tu BetaBrain
<simona> come mai?
<alessandro_> spero di non fare disastri
<alessandro_> scelgo manuale
<alessandro_> poi sele zione sbd5/6
<Bauz> puo essere che il volume del mic che abbiamo alzato sia quello del micro che colleghi alla presa del pc
<nicolindalciucio> BetaBrain: usi kubuntu tu? se cosi fosse mi copio le stesse impostazioni del source list tue
<alessandro_> BetaBrain giusto?
<simona> ok, ma non ho un microfono che collego
<Bauz> prova a collegare una cuffia e parlarci dentro mentre fai la prova di skype
<alessandro_> e scelgo anche formatta?
<Bauz> se funzionasse ci saremmo gia tolti un dubbio
<simona> ok provo
<BetaBrain> si alessandro_
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/768396/
<alessandro_> provo
<BetaBrain> copialo incollalo sul tuo sourcelist
<alessandro_> BetaBrain grazie
<BetaBrain> e dai update
<alessandro_> prega per me
<BetaBrain> simona, hai alsamixet aperto ?
<BetaBrain> simona, hai alsamixer aperto ?
<simona> nulla :-(
<nicolindalciucio> da termianle sta facendo l'update
<simona> non funziona neanche con un microfono esterno
<BetaBrain> ok
<nicolindalciucio> fatto
<nicolindalciucio> ora BetaBrain?
<BetaBrain> ok  nessun errore
<nicolindalciucio> nessuno
<simona> sì
<filo1234> ovvio
<simona> ho alsamixer aperto
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> simona, F4 premilo
<simona> premuto
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, adesos apri per favore il gestore pacchetti
<simona> cosa deve succedere?
<BetaBrain> spara i livelli al massmko
<BetaBrain> massimo
<Bauz> ho capito
<Bauz> uffff
<Bauz> era una cavolata
<Bauz> =)
<BetaBrain> simona, a te alza i volumi
<FloodBotIt1> Bauz: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<simona> ok sono tutti e due alzati, ma lo erano già
<BetaBrain> uhmm ok
<BetaBrain> simona, f5 controlla tutto
<nicolindalciucio> rieccomi
<BetaBrain> parla in microfono e dimmi se ti senti
<simona> sono tutti alzati, ma cattura è a metà verticalmente
<nicolindalciucio> BetaBrain: fatto
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, impostazioni ---repository
<BetaBrain> altro software cosa vedi
<BetaBrain> simona, devi fare delle prove
<simona> continua a non funzionare
<simona> il pc è nuovo
<nicolindalciucio> solo partner canonical spuntato
<nicolindalciucio> altri senza spunta
<BetaBrain> simona, f6 vedi la scheda sonora
<simona> è possibile un difetto alla scheda audio?
<simona> ok provo
<BetaBrain> ok adesso tranne gli src  li spunti uno alla vollta e dai aggionra
<simona> hda intel inserire il nome del device
<nicolindalciucio> BetaBrain: c'è solo partner canonical spuntato
<BetaBrain> ok adesso tranne gli src  li spunti uno alla vollta e dai aggionra nicolindalciucio
<nicolindalciucio> src che sono?
<BetaBrain> nulla nicolindalciucio nulla
<BetaBrain> src = nsorgenti
<BetaBrain> sorgenti
<nicolindalciucio> li spunto tutti allora?
<BetaBrain> si ma non tutit insieme
<BetaBrain> ne selesioni uno ed aggiorni
<BetaBrain> e cosi via
<BetaBrain> vedi se esco no errori
<nicolindalciucio> ok ora lo faccio
<BetaBrain> simona, ma se metti un player la musica la senti ?
<simona> sì
<simona> sento la musica
<BetaBrain> +ok la scheda si sente è già una buona notizia :D
<simona> ma non riesco a registrare la mia
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> adesso
<BetaBrain> faccimamo na cosa semplice semplice
<BetaBrain> la vedi la icona del volume li sulla barra da qualche parte ?
<simona> sì in alto
<BetaBrain> ok
<BetaBrain> premila
<BetaBrain> e vedi scxritto
<BetaBrain> preferenze audio
<BetaBrain> cliccale
<nicolindalciucio> mi da errore BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> a si dove nicolindalciucio
<BetaBrain> su che repo
<simona> ok cosa scelgo
<BetaBrain> ad hardware lo vedi
<BetaBrain> simona,
<simona> si
<BetaBrain> vai li
<nicolindalciucio> praticamente li sto spuntando uno alla volta e mi fa un corretto caricamento, ma se cerco poi un software e lo installo mi dice che non posso installare
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> nicolindalciucio, troppo vago
<simona> analogic stereo duplex
<BetaBrain> uhmm ok
<BetaBrain> spostati in ingresso adesos simona
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: ti ha solo detto di spuntarli uno alla volta e aggiornare la lista non di installare e fare altro
<simona> ok fatto
<Bauz> filo1234
<nicolindalciucio> ok allora nessun errore BetaBrain, filo1234
<BetaBrain> bene simona quello è il microfono
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: se fai prove per i fatti tuoi allora è una ltro discorso
<filo1234> Bauz: ?
<Bauz> ciao, scusa prima ti ho dovuto abbandonare, la signora mi guardava male
<simona> ho alzato al max ma non era basso
<BetaBrain> adesso simona cosa vedi li
<Bauz> non potevo piu andare avanti con le prove
<filo1234> Bauz: tanto non mi ricordo più niente, mi sono resettato
<filo1234> ho spento le synapse
<simona> vedo una barra rossa orizzontale che ho alzato
<BetaBrain> ok simona per caso vedi line in microphone 1 microfone 2 ?
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: li hai riabilitati tutti?
<Bauz> filo1234 mi stavi dicendo di fare delle prove da tty per killare X, perche se apro xorg.conf ho un file vuoto
<BetaBrain> li puoi scegliere  l'ingresso desiderato
<nicolindalciucio> filo1234: sono tutti spuntati
<filo1234> hai fatto ricarica?
<simona> no, ma sotto vedo delle linea che non si muovono
<filo1234> Bauz: ah si
<BetaBrain> bene simona scegli un altro  input
<BetaBrain> e prova a aprlare
<nicolindalciucio> si
<nicolindalciucio> filo1234: si
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: chiudi synaptic
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: e apri un terminale
<BetaBrain> simona, ti faccio vedere una foto ok
<nicolindalciucio> uso muon, ma credo sia uguale
<filo1234> sarebbe muon?
<nicolindalciucio> al posto di synaptic su kubuntu 11.10
<filo1234> ah ok
<filo1234> si ok
<BetaBrain> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nicolindalciucio> aperto terminale
<BetaBrain> simona, http://imagebin.org/188282
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: chiudi quello che è e apri un terminale, dai sudo apt-get update e posta il risultato
<BetaBrain> simona, guarda quella foto e capirai
<Bauz> filo1234, in pratica quello che dovrei fare è modificare un parametro in xorg.conf in modo che a ogni riavvio il pc si ricordi che non voglio il click sul tap del touchpad
<nicolindalciucio> # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release i386 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted
<nicolindalciucio> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<nicolindalciucio> # newer versions of the distribution.
<nicolindalciucio> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main restricted
<nicolindalciucio> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main restricted
<FloodBotIt1> nicolindalciucio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nicolindalciucio> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<filo1234> !paste | nicolindalciucio
<ubot-it> nicolindalciucio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BetaBrain> tacci sua
<Bauz> so come farlo per una sessione ma non fisso
<simona> BetaBrain purtroppo non vedo la schermata che mi hai inviato
<filo1234> Bauz: devi crearti un xorg.conf come ti ho detto
<BetaBrain> cioè simona
<filo1234> Bauz: e poi modificarlo come ti serve....
<filo1234> sempre che funzi
<Bauz> filo1234 e per crearlo non c'è altro modo che quello che dicevi da terminale?
<filo1234> Bauz: be se sai cosa metterci lo puoi fare a mano
<SkateBoard> ciao :)
<filo1234> o copiarlo da un backup che usavi
<filo1234> altrimenti quello il modo per farlo completo
<nicolindalciucio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768415/
<nicolindalciucio> chiedo scusa a tutti per l'incollata
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: scusa ma no hai detto di aver spuntato tutti i repo e fatto ricarica/update?
<nicolindalciucio> si filo1234
<filo1234> non*
<filo1234> non mi pare
<filo1234> quei repo sono tutti commentati
<BetaBrain> già manco a me
<nicolindalciucio> da sto ca220 di muon non so allora come fare
<BetaBrain> ma che cazz è sto muon
<filo1234> ok allora lascia stare muon o che cazz è
<BetaBrain> !muon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'muon'
<filo1234> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BetaBrain> !info muon
<filo1234> !info muon
<ubot-it> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<ubot-it> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<filo1234> ba
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio:  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicolindalciucio> fatto filo
<simona> ho capito!
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: togli i cancelletti che trovi davanti ai #deb
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: tranne la prima riga
<Bauz> filo1234 io avrei bisogno semplicemente che synaptics si ricordasse questo comando: sudo synclient maxtaptime=0
<filo1234> #deb cdrom lascialo
<filo1234> Bauz: e non puoi mettercelo in avvio?
<Bauz> simona, ha funzionato?
<filo1234> Bauz: metti il comando in /etc/rc.local
<Bauz> filo1234, non so bene come fare.... sorry
<filo1234> sensza sudo
<alessandro_> BetaBrain son ancora qui c6 ancora percaso
<Bauz> interessante
<filo1234> prima di exit 0 Bauz
<BetaBrain> !info muonyes
<ubot-it> Package muonyes does not exist in oneiric
<nicolindalciucio> ok filo1234
<nicolindalciucio> ora?
<BetaBrain> yes alessandro_
<nicolindalciucio> update?
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: salva e chiudi
<filo1234> no
<alessandro_> perchè non riesco ad andare avanti con l'installazione
<nicolindalciucio> fatto
<filo1234> prima rifai vedere il source.list
<alessandro_> allora ho fatto ripartire il live
<nicolindalciucio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768424/
<BetaBrain> uhmm che problema ti da
<simona> connettore ce l'ho in uscita e mi da analogic speaker
<alessandro_> ho fatto installa e mi chiedeva solo di installare ubuntu a fianco di xp
<alessandro_> oppure
<simona> analogiv headphone
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: sudo apt-get update
<BetaBrain> simona, sei nella sezione giusta
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: e metti su pastebin il risultato
<alessandro_> di installare ubuntu cancellando tutti i dati
<BetaBrain> devi guardare in ingresso
<simona> e a.output
<alessandro_> oppure altro
<simona> perfetto
<alessandro_> io ho scelto altro
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, hai scleto altro
<BetaBrain> scelto
<Bauz> filo1234, fatto, grazie. rc.local cos'è? una specie di lista comandi in avvio?
<BetaBrain> ok
<simona> cosa scelgo tra le tre?
<alessandro_> ora sono con la finestra aperta tipo di installazione
<BetaBrain> simona, prova e vedi quando  i led si illumminano quando parli
<nicolindalciucio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768427/
<BetaBrain> disolito deve essere microponi 1 o 2
<alessandro_> nel device per l'installazione
<BetaBrain> ok alessandro_ poi
<alessandro_> io ho scelto /dev/sb5
<alessandro_> ma non mi ha fatto andare avanti
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio:  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> rimetti il cancelletto alle righe 50 e 51
<simona> sono diperata!
<alessandro_> mi dice nessun file system di root
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> simona, hai provato tutti e 3
<filo1234> Bauz: è uno script che viene eseguito al boot
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, come nessun file
<nicolindalciucio> ok filo1234
<alessandro_> correggere questo problema dal menù partizionamento
<simona> non funzia perchè se cambio rispetto a speaker non sento la conversazione
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: salva e rida l'update
<BetaBrain> uhmm torppe partizioni mi sa
<Bauz> fenomenale filo1234, mi hai risolto uno dei due problemi della serata
<simona> sto facendo le prove con skype
<filo1234> Bauz: l'avessi detto prima
<nicolindalciucio> ok ora sembra aposto
<BetaBrain> aaaaa ok
<nicolindalciucio> non ci sono piu errori
<filo1234> ok
<BetaBrain> simona, si ma per skype devi vedere se devi settare qualcosa su skype
<alessandro_> BetaBrain che devo fare?
<BetaBrain> intanto sdto microfono va ?
<Bauz> simona, ma non è che sei ancora sul tab Uscita e non Ingresso?
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: giusto per... commenterei anche le righe 36 e 37 che sono i backports
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, allroa hai cercato di installare in sdb5 e ti dice  che non lo fa
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: commentali
<filo1234> che è meglio
<alessandro_> esatto
<nicolindalciucio> ok grazie
<BetaBrain> uhmm alessandro_ ma quello è un hd esterno?
<Bauz> il mio secondo problema della serata erano i video di megavideo che si vedevano a scatti
<simona> sì era su uscita
<BetaBrain> ok simona quindi va
<Bauz> prima mi è stato consigliato di smanettare con le configurazioni di flash player, ma non ne ho risolto niente
<alessandro_> no è interno
<BetaBrain> adesso per skype non sparei con certezza
<BetaBrain> saprei
<BetaBrain> simona, apri le opzioni di skype
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, non ti fa formattare
<filo1234> Bauz: con me e roba di grafica capiti male
<alessandro_> no
<Bauz> =) ok, grazie comunque filo1234
<simona> ok
<nicolindalciucio> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/768434/
<simona> ho aperto le opzioni
<nicolindalciucio> ora mi da questo filo1234
<nicolindalciucio> dopo i commenti
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, mi ridai sudo fdisk .l
<BetaBrain> -l
<filo1234> nicolindalciucio: avrai quel moun aperto
<filo1234> o il gestore aggiornamenti
<nicolindalciucio> si è vero
<nicolindalciucio> scusa e grazie
<filo1234> certo che lo è :p
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768435/
<simona>  BetaBrain cosa faccio?
<BetaBrain> uhmm alessandro_ che errore ti dava
<BetaBrain> simona, un secondo ok
<BetaBrain> per skype devo dedicarmi :D
<simona> ok scusa
<BetaBrain> alessandro_,
<alessandro_> mi dice nessun file system di root
<filo1234> alessandro_: se stai facendo il partizionamento manuale e ti da quell'errore vuol dire che non hai creato la /
<Bauz> ragazzi, BetaBrain, filo1234, siete eccezionali. Grazie per il supporto che date alla comunity e per la pazienza che avete con noi novizi
<filo1234> Bauz: vattene prima che finisca...la pazienza
<filo1234> lol
<BetaBrain> si appunto
<Bauz> detto questo mi ritito....ma domani mi sa che avrò nuove (o vecchie richieste)
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, gli hai creato la /
<BetaBrain> il punto di mount
<Bauz> ragas, spero un giorno di potervi aiutare a dare supporto pure io!! =)
<alessandro_> no
<BetaBrain> e grazie
<BetaBrain> rifai su
<alessandro_> allora io seleziono sb5 giusto?
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, si
<alessandro_> poi
<BetaBrain> sbrigati che mi serve la partizione
<BetaBrain> :D
<simona> grazie Bauz
<BetaBrain> simona, allora
<BetaBrain> cosa vedi nelle impostazioni di skype ?
<alessandro_> clicco su aggiungi?
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> simona, riesci a farmi un a toro
<BetaBrain> " stamp"
<BetaBrain> e poi
<filo1234> un a toro?
<filo1234> lol
<BetaBrain> lol uan foto
<BetaBrain> hihiihihi
<alessandro_> non mi fà nianche aggiungere
<filo1234> si si uan vabè
<BetaBrain> filo1234, ti pergo
<simona> vedo connessione usa porta 0
<BetaBrain> prego
<filo1234> LOLL
<BetaBrain> simona, una foto sulle schermate di skypper
<alessandro_> BetaBrain non mi fà aprire aggiungi
<simona> devo farla?
<BetaBrain> seleziona la partizione
<BetaBrain> si simona
<BetaBrain> con stamp
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, seleziona la partizione
<simona> ma non ho una macchina fotogr al momento
<BetaBrain> MUAhAhAhAh
<BetaBrain> no
<simona> ora provo
<BetaBrain> simona, con il tasto stamp
<simona> hahah
<simona> :-!
<alessandro_> ok
<filo1234> simona: non preoccuparti è che BetaBrain è contagioso
<alessandro_> selezionata poi
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, aggiungi
<simona> sono proprio un genio
<alessandro_> non me lo permetta di fare aggiungi
<BetaBrain> lol simona tranqui cè di peggio hihhihii
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<filo1234> alessandro_: non è che abbia il simbolo del lucchetto a fianco alla partizione?
<simona> quando faccio stamp devo copiare negli appunti o salvare?
<BetaBrain> si alessandro_ ha il lucchetto
<alessandro_> no non ho nessun luchetto
<BetaBrain> uhmmm
<BetaBrain> muble muble muble muble
<filo1234> alessandro_: apri il terminale e dai il comando mount
<filo1234> !paste | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> simona: no, ti apare l'immagine direttamente non è come windows
<filo1234> appare
<BetaBrain> simona, la foto la salva sulla scrivania
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768449/
<filo1234> mo la cerca sul tavolo
<simona> /home/simona/Scrivania/Schermata.png
<simona> eccola
<filo1234> alessandro_: anche tu immagine va
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, lol
<filo1234> !image | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BetaBrain> simona, lol
<filo1234> !image | simona
<ubot-it> simona: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<filo1234> morto il bot
<nicolindalciucio> ciao a tutti, notte
<BetaBrain> ciao nicolindalciucio
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, ascolta io so qual è il problema
<alessandro_> arrivo con l'immagine
<BetaBrain> ma la cosa non ti piacerà
<alessandro_> http://imagebin.org/188290
<filo1234> alessandro_: modifica te lo fa fare?
<alessandro_> si
<filo1234> fai modifica
<BetaBrain> aaaaaaaa
<filo1234> usato come ext4
<BetaBrain> moifica
<filo1234> punto di mount /
<filo1234> avanti
<filo1234> devi formattarla?
<BetaBrain> si
<BetaBrain> deve
<alessandro_> non ho punto di mount
<BetaBrain> lo metti dopo
<BetaBrain> ti fa modificare
<filo1234> alessandro_: e cos'hai?
<filo1234> modifica > usato come ext4
<filo1234> sotto hai punto di mount
<filo1234> finestrella e scegli /
<alessandro_> si ma non me la fà selezionare
<alessandro_> allora ho usrae come:
<filo1234> eh
<BetaBrain> aspe
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, modifica
<alessandro_> ok
<BetaBrain> seleziona formatta se te lo fa selezionare
<BetaBrain> ed ok
<BetaBrain> dopo
<simona> mi sono persa con la foto...
<filo1234> simona: devi metterla qui
<BetaBrain> lol
<alessandro_> non me lo fa selezionare formatta
<filo1234> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> ok premi opk
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, premi ok
<filo1234> fermo
<filo1234> alessandro_: ma tu hai usato wubi per caso?
<alessandro_> no no
<BetaBrain> a be
<BetaBrain> :D
<BetaBrain> procedi
<alessandro_> ti posto un immagine
<BetaBrain> si dai
<BetaBrain> meglio va
 * BetaBrain fumati na sigarettina va...........................
<BetaBrain> si difatti adesso vado ghost
<alessandro_> http://imagebin.org/188292
<filo1234> alessandro_: scusa usare come: non ti fa fare nulla?
<BetaBrain> ecco seleziona usare come ext3
<alessandro_> usare come me lo fa fare
<filo1234> alessandro_: usare come ...
<filo1234> eeeee fallo!!
<filo1234> metti ext4
<BetaBrain> e faloooooooooooo
<BetaBrain> no
<filo1234> e dopo fai l'altro
<BetaBrain> ext3
<filo1234> -.-
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> perchè ext3 scusa?
<BetaBrain> filo1234, meglio cosi
<BetaBrain> fidati
<filo1234> ma non dire
<alessandro_> ho file system ext 3 con journaling
<BetaBrain> ok io per mio parere preferisco ext3
<BetaBrain> si io userei quello
<BetaBrain> poi fa come ti pare
<BetaBrain> li hai da sceglire
<filo1234> fatto di gusti?
<BetaBrain> scegliere
<filo1234> bah
<alessandro_> scelgo quello allora
<filo1234> alessandro_: ext3 o ext4 fai tu
<filo1234> vabè
<BetaBrain> tira na monetina
<BetaBrain> :D
<alessandro_> selezionato ext3
<BetaBrain> filo1234, brutta esperienza con ext4
<filo1234> si ma esperienza tua
<filo1234> mica è la regola
<BetaBrain> tutto li e poi non se ne parla benizzimo per adesso
<filo1234> BetaBrain: sono anni che si usa ext4
<BetaBrain> appunto ho detot per  me non per la regola
<alessandro_> punto di mount?
<filo1234> che per adesso
<filo1234> alessandro_: /
<BetaBrain> ./
<filo1234> formattare metti la spunta
<simona> scusatemi ragazzi sono sfinita
<alessandro_> ti metto l'immagine
<BetaBrain> naaaaaaa simona
<simona> ci riprovo domani mattina
<BetaBrain> simona, e limmagine
<filo1234> alessandro_: immagine di cosa??
<filo1234> alessandro_: metti /
<simona> grazie mille
<alessandro_> di cosa è uscito
<BetaBrain> ok simona nottuzza
<simona> non ci sono riuscita
<BetaBrain> io arrivo
<simona> a domani
<simona> baci baci
<BetaBrain> simona, tranqui ci riuscirai
<BetaBrain> si anche i baci adesso ma lol
<alessandro_> http://imagebin.org/188294
<alessandro_> Tutto giusto?
<BetaBrain> si alessandro_
<alessandro_> BetaBrain ci siamo cosi'?
<BetaBrain> installla adesso
<filo1234> no
<BetaBrain> come no
<filo1234> bootloader
<alessandro_> anche device per installazione bootloader
<filo1234> devi mettere sda
<BetaBrain> as i
<BetaBrain> si seleziona il bootloader
<alessandro_> vi spiego ho
<alessandro_> dev sda maxtor 80gb
<alessandro_> dev sda1
<filo1234> /dev/sda
<BetaBrain> uhmm alessandro_ il primo
<BetaBrain> che li vedo sdb anche .....
<alessandro_> si ma il primo è dev sda è il disco con tutti i dati
<filo1234> alessandro_: il boot loader va installato nel primo disco di boot
<filo1234> quindi sda
<alessandro_> spero di aver fatto giusto quando ho configurato il boot da bios
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, centra nulla quello
<filo1234> se preferisci mettere sdb e poi cambiare il boot dal bios fai pure
<filo1234> ma se nel bios hai quel disco ( sda ) come primo disco di boot devi usare quello
<alessandro_> posso mettere dev sbd maxtor 160gb
<filo1234> alessandro_: si ma poi devi cambiare la sequenza dal bios
<filo1234> e mettere quello come first boot
<alessandro_> ok va bene
<alessandro_> posso procedere
<alessandro_> vado con installa
<filo1234> alessandro_: dai che tra poco siamo nel 2012
<filo1234> altrimenti esce la nuova versione
<alessandro_> ok
<alessandro_> sta copiando i file
<alessandro_> ma si che si può chattare mentre si installa ubuntu
<alessandro_> almeno fin ora
<alessandro_> da live si può
<filo1234> chi ha detto di no?
<alessandro_> BetaBrain mi ha detto che non si poteva
<BetaBrain> ma stai installando
<alessandro_> si
<BetaBrain> a be
<alessandro_> perchè dici
<allimac> ciao a tutti
<BetaBrain> ok questa  non la sapevo come cavolo e che mi ha chiuso la live l'altra volta
<allimac> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<filo1234> BetaBrain: si vede che non avevi ram e stavi facendo chissà cosa
<alessandro_> almeno fin ora sta installando
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, cè sempre da imparare
<alessandro_> e sto chattando con firefox
<BetaBrain> filo1234, si sul l'altor portatile può darsi
<filo1234> alessandro_: ad ogni modo è buona regola installare senza fare altro
<alessandro_> bhe da BetaBrain e filo1234 c'è tantissimo da imparare
<alessandro_> si ok daccordo
<allimac> non riesco a compilare il plugin per gedit gedit-code-assistance
<allimac> quando lancio ./autogen.sh che mi dovrebbe creare il makefile
<allimac> mi da l'errore configure: error: could not find clang library
<allimac> io ho installato le librerie
<allimac> anche quelle di sviluppo
<allimac> e non so più dove sbattere la testa
<filo1234> allimac: che io sappia non devi compilare nulla ma solo caricarlo dai plugin di gedit
<filo1234> allimac: poi sinceramente non saprei
<allimac> nessuno riesce a darmi una mano ?
<filo1234> http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins
<allimac> riuscite a leggere i miei messaggi ?
<filo1234> allimac: ti ho risposto
<filo1234> e dato un link
<filo1234> se poi nessuno risponde vuol dire che nessuno sa risponderti
<allimac> help
<filo1234> Howto install plugins
<filo1234> Copy files to .local/share/gedit/plugins/ or /usr/lib/gedit/plugins/, if you want a system wide install.
<allimac> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-13
<allimac> ciao a tutti
<allimac> qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> BetaBrain, ciao
<cristian> nettuno XD
<cristian> -.
<dusty_> help
<cristian> nettuno
<BetaBrain> Buona Giornata A. Tutti
<glpiana> ola
<Devidino> glpiana:  ciao
<glpiana> ciao Devidino
<maubuntu> ragazzi ho questi problemi da stamattina con apt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768728/
<glpiana> maubuntu, sei su gnome?
<maubuntu> glpiana: sisi
<maubuntu> glpiana: ubuntu 11.10 con gnome shell
<glpiana> maubuntu, apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> maubuntu, nella prima scheda cambia il server da cui scaricare i pacchetti. metti, tra quelli italiani, o garr o fastbull
<glpiana> maubuntu, poi chiudi e nel terminale dai sudo apt-get update e evdi se l'errore persiste
<glpiana> *vedi
<maubuntu> glpiana: grandissimo sembra tutto risolto
<maubuntu> glpiana: tranne la chiave del repository di google chrome che non riesco proprio a far andare
<maubuntu> glpiana: ho provato con  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys A040830F7FAC5991
<glpiana> maubuntu, non è importante
<glpiana> a dopo
<maubuntu> glpiana: se lo dici tu mi fido :-)
<allimac> ciao a tutti
<allimac> qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<ptux> allimac, che ti serve?
<allimac> ho un problema a compilare un palgin di gedit
<allimac> gedit code assistant
<allimac> ho installato le librerie ma continua a darmi
<allimac> configure: error: could not find clang library
<allimac> dimentico qualcosa ?
<allimac> ho scritto un post nel forum ma nessuno mi ha ancora risposto
<allimac> adesso ricomincia la lezione chi può per favore dia un'occhiata al mio post grazie
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<mikunos> sto cercando di configurare al meglio Compiz ma mi trovo in un ginepraio di configurazioni
<asrockubuntu> ciao mondo ubuntiano, temo di avere sbagliato qualcosa, volevo installare tv maxe e alla fine mi ha dato messaggio di errore e il programma, per me utilissimo non parte
<asrockubuntu> http://www.chimerarevo.com/2011/11/02/tv-maxe-fantastica-alternativa-a-sopcast-ubuntu/
<mikunos>  pare che le impostazioni di Compiz non funzionino correttamente. Sembra che le modifiche non vengano attivate
<asrockubuntu> c'e' qualche anima pia che mi voglia aiutare ad installarlo?
<OverMe> !chat | asrockubuntu
<ubot-it> asrockubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<asrockubuntu> mi date il link esatto della chat che lo metto nei preferiti?
<mikunos> cosa posso fare per reinstallare compiz?
<mikunos> sembra che tutte le sfumature dei menù e delle barre siano sparite
<mikunos> ma che pa..e!
<mikunos> ualche idea?
<mikunos> qualche suggerimento?
<mikunos> niente da fare compiz non applica le modifiche effettuate con il gestore della configurazione
<mikunos> un aiutino?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mikunos> buongiorno
<mikunos> jester-
<jester-> oìì mikunos
<jester-> mikunos: cu fu
<mikunos> hahahah :) non riesco a capire come mai il gestore di compiz non applica le modifiche al sistema
<jester-> mikunos: in unity?
<mikunos> sembra che il tema compiz su unity non abbia alcun effetto
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> mi spiego meglio
<mikunos> ctrl+alt+freccie mi sposto da uno schermo ad un altro
<jester-> mikunos: compix non funza in unity. si puo gestire solo il suo plugin
<mikunos> porc.. ma scriverlo no ehm ? :P
<mikunos> in che senso plugin?!
<jester-> unity è gestibile per poco cose dal plugin di compz
<mikunos> ma io intendo le altre cose
<mikunos> altri effetti
<mikunos> come il monitor switch ecc...
<jester-> mikunos: non è possibile avere compiz per altro in unity, devi installare gnome-session-fallback e usare gnome classico
<mikunos> e per usare compiz devo rinunciare a Unity?
<jester-> eh, neppure gnome-shell centra na sega con compiz
<mikunos> quindi?
<misterblu> ciao mi arriva un messaggio di errore negli aggiornamenti che non capisco ora lo posto con pastebin magari mi potete aiutare
<jester-> misterblu: posta
<misterblu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768841/
<simona> Ciao a tutti
<simona> sono in panne con il mio eeepc
<misterblu> che succede?
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata! :)
<simona> il microfono non funziona e sono proprio nuova del mondo di ubuntu
<jester-> misterblu: hai aggiunti un repo non ufficiale senza importare la key, dai s che va avanti, è solo un avviso
<simona> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<jester-> simona: apri preferenze audio e controlla il canale ingresso
<simona> ciao jester- già fatto
<simona> tutti i volumi sono al massimo
<simona> ieri mi hanno fatto testare proprio questo
<simona> ma non ci sono riuscita
<simona> a quanto ho capito la mia scheda audio è la Realtek ALC269
<simona> ci sono arrivata per vie travers
<simona> traverse
<jester-> simona: dai alsamixer nel terminale e vedi se i volumi sono su
<simona> http://imagebin.org/188371
<simona> come vedi sono tutti su
<simona> leggevo che forse sarebbe meglio usare i drivers di alsa e non di pulseaudio ma non ne capisco un granchè
<simona> che devo far'e
<simona> fare?
<misterblu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768850/
<misterblu> jester-:  ho provato dal terminale con sudo apt-get update e mi da quello che vedi nel pasteù
<simona> jester- aiuto :)
<simona> che fare?
<jester-> misterblu: porva a cambiare server
<jester-> simona: dovrebbe servire un'opzione in alsabase.conf, a sapere quale sia
<simona> ;:(
<jester-> simona: in impostazioni audio, ingresso, se parli si muove la barra?
<simona> no
<simona> niet
<jester-> simona: usi mic integrato e attaccato
<jester-> o attaccato
<simona> integrato
<simona> ho provato anche quello esterno
<simona> ma niente da fare
<simona> sembra morto
<jester-> simona: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf e fa vedere
<misterblu> jester-:  sto provando con il server italiano sembra funzionare
<jester-> :D
<misterblu> jester-:  in ogni caso non ho installato nulla perchè riconosce quei pacchetti come esterni e non fidati?
<jester-> avrà perso la key
<jester-> !gpgerr | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<simona> jester- http://pastie.org/3009915
<misterblu> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768858/
<jester-> simona: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jester-> simona: aggiungi sotto questa stringa: options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<simona> jester- fatto
<simona> adesso?
<jester-> simona: salva
<simona> fatto
<jester-> simona: sudo alsa force-reload
<simona> WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<jester-> simona: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> simona: cerca sta riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<jester-> simona: diventa  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<jester-> simona: quindi sudo uodate-gerub e riavvia
<jester-> update-grub
<simona> done
<simona> :)
<simona> e adesso?
<jester-> simona: rivvia
<jester-> riavvia*
<simona> ok
<simona> a dopo
<simona> non mi mollare
<simona> :)
<FloodBotIt1> simona: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<simona> eccomi
<simona> adesso che faccio jester-?
<jester-> simona: nada?
<simona> nada
<simona> nothing
<jester-> in ipostazioni se parli è morto?
<simona> si
<jester-> sigh
<jester-> non saprei che altro fare, che tipo è il pc
<simona> eeep
<jester-> quale
<simona> eeepc 1015px
<efius> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problemi con HP Trackpad Multi-Touch su HP dv6-3155sl
<efius> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> simona: proverei con una live, dovrebbe andare la hda di eeepc
<efius> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problemi con HP Trackpad Multi-Touch su HP dv6-3155sl
<jester-> efius: sudo modprobe psmouse
<efius> jester: ok
<jester-> efius: funza?
<efius> jester: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe, it will be ignored in a future release.
<jester-> efius: hai un sistema avanzato piu volte?
<simona> jester- ho eseguito il programma alsa-setup come consigliato da un sito internet
<simona> ma adesso è parito tutto! :(
<simona> sparito*
<jester-> simona: ??
<efius> jester: no il nb questa è la prima installazione (11.10 64 bit) con home separata
<simona> non c'è più la sezione hardware
<simona> che fare?
<efius> jester: no il nb è nuovo questa è la prima installazione (11.10 64 bit) con home separata
<simona> cosa ho combinato?
<jester-> efius: dopo sudo modprobe psmouse funza il touch?
<jester-> simona: sezione hardware?
<simona> nella sezione audio tabella hardware
<jester-> simona: sa di sistema sminchiato, prova con la live che mi sa che funza
<efius> jester: leggi questo post dove espongo i miei problemi riguardo il touchpad http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,498520.0.html
<jester-> efius: hai un sistema avanzato piu volte?
<efius> jester: no questa è la prima installazione ubuntu su questo notebook
<jester-> efius: il touchpad hp di solito ha un tasto per disattivarlo/attivalro
<efius> jester: non funziona
<Devidino> jester-:  che non è riconosciuto da xorg
<jester-> Devidino: cosa
<Devidino> di solito il tasto è come se non ci fosse
<Devidino> jester-:
<jester-> di solito canna a caricare psmouse
<Devidino> jester-:  bho.. mai capito perchè non lo abiliti
<Devidino> :=
<Devidino> :)
<jester-> è un mezzo bug
<Devidino> comunque Buon pomeriggio :)
<jester-> efius: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<efius> jester devidino: grazie :)
<jester-> efius: aggiungi sotto: psmouse salva e riavvia
<efius> jester: così? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768899/
<efius> jester: riavvio
<efius> jester-: fatto
<efius> jester-: ma non mi sembra sia cambiato niente
<efius> jester-: ...
<nedu> salve
<nedu> è la prima volta che uso x-chat come funziona?
<Devidino> nedu:  //helo
<Devidino> /help*
<nedu> ah
<nedu> dal forum mi hanno detto di entrare qui per chiedere aiuto su una cosa
<Devidino> nedu:   si esponi il tuo problema
<nedu> Dunque
<nedu> ho installato manualmente da sorgenti i driver di ALSA
<nedu> per cercare di risolvere un problema con il microfono interno e skype
<nedu> ho ubuntu 10.04 su portatile a 64 bit.
<nedu> il problema è che la compilazione dei driver a un certo punto non ha funzionato
<nedu> dunque vorrei
<nedu> disinstallarli e reinstallarli con apt
<nedu> ma non so disinstallarli...
<nedu> se è meglio posto la discussione dal forum
<Bauz> ciao a tutti ragazzi, provo a proporvi il mio quesito ora invece che di sera per vedere se c'è meno "traffico =)
<nicotano> salve
<Bauz> il mio problema potrebbe essere o con Flash o con la scheda video. Il fatto èe che i video di Megavideo li vedo a scatti
<Bauz> su megavideo non si puo cliccare col destro per cambiare impostazioni (al contrario di youtube), quindi non so bene come e dove mettere le mani
<Devidino> nedu:  si linka la discussione
<nedu> ok grazie mille
<nedu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,497896.0.html
<efius> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problemi con HP Trackpad Multi-Touch su HP dv6-3155sl  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,498520.0.html
<nedu> aspetto qui o sul forum, cosa dicono le convenzioni? :)
<Devidino> nedu:  ma non hai pulse?
<Devidino> skipe dovrebbe usare pulse
<nedu> si ma ho fatto tutte le procedure piu comuni
<nedu> e ancora skype non si sente
<nedu> allora mi è stato suggerito di aggiornare alsa
<Devidino> nedu: mmm possibile ma allora qui devi vedere qualcuno più esperto
<nedu> cioe devo rientrare ogni tanto e riesporre il problema?
<nedu> sperando di beccare l utente adatto?
<Bauz> ciao, simona, che è appena entrata e uscita, ieri sera aveva lo stesso problema con skype
<Bauz> gli avevano fatto controllare l'alsa mixer, per vedere che avesse il volume del microfono alzato
<nedu> si ho fatto un ben po di controlli di questo tipo
<Bauz> e poi qualche controllo sul settaggio di Skype. Poi non so come sia andata a finire....
<nedu> almeno i piu comuni
<nedu> mi sa che se è rientrata non ha risolto...
<efius> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problemi con HP Trackpad Multi-Touch su HP dv6-3155sl  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,498520.0.html
<Bauz> ciao, intanto ripropongo anche il mio problema:
<Bauz> il mio problema potrebbe essere o con Flash o con la scheda video. Il fatto èe che i video di Megavideo li vedo a scatti
<Bauz> su megavideo non si puo cliccare col destro per cambiare impostazioni (al contrario di youtube), quindi non so bene come e dove mettere le mani
<damiano> il supporto su linux a flash non è un gran che
<damiano> specie se utilizzi gnash, versione open source di flash
<Bauz> ciao damiano, no, gnash non ce l'ho ed inoltre ieri ho provato un purge proprio per confermare di non averlo
<Bauz> ho flash "nativo" credo.... non ricordo bene come l'ho installato
<Devidino> Bauz:  flash nativo sta per flash dai repo non free?
<Bauz> sinceramente Devidino, credo di no.... il test che avevo fatto era stato quello su firefox di dare un about:plugins e vedere che Shockwave flash non fosse gnash, ma flash vero e proprio
<Bauz> riguardo il non free, se non ricordo male aevvo controllato sul gestore pacchetti, e non lo avevo installato
<Devidino> Bauz:  non è un pacchetto
<Devidino> !non-free
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'non-free'
<Devidino> Bauz: http://ubuntu.it/news/2007/01/10/installare-pacchetti-non-free-non-%C3%A8-mai-stato-cos%C3%AC-facile
<Bauz> Devidino, grazie mille. Tu consigli quindi i non-free?
<Bauz> se non ricordo male ieri in chat, o su qualche forum, c'era chi li faceva disinstallare
<Devidino> Bauz:  ma non ho capito bene il problema però per installare i flash player io prendo il file /etc/sources.list  e aggiungo ai repo che non hanno la dicituda update il parametro main contrib non-free
<Devidino> Bauz:  poi installo il pacchetto
<Devidino> flashplugin-nonfree. dando prima un sudo update e poi un sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.
<Bauz> flashplugin-nonfree è il pacchetto che ti dicevo che avevo visto in gestore pacchetti e che non avevo installato (non è selezionato)...
<Devidino> Bauz:  allora installa quello che andranno sicuro bene i flash player
<Bauz> dai, ci provo stasera
<Bauz> grazie Devidino
<Devidino> Bauz:  nulla :)
<Bauz> io pensavo fosse una questione di accelerazione 3d della scheda grafica, cosa che non so bene cosa sia sinceramente
<Bauz> quella dici che non c'entra nulla?
<Devidino> Bauz:  non ho capito bene il tuo problema
<Bauz> non è un problema in realtà, era una questione di knowledge base...per capire cosa era l'accelerazione 3d della mia scheda Radeon e vedere se i driver installati erano corretti o dovevo aggiungere qualcosa
<Devidino> Bauz:  flash non c'entra nulla per l'accellerazione d
<Bauz> no no... infatti era un'altra cosa
<Devidino> Bauz:  per vedere se l'accellerazione 3d è attiva dai glxinfo |grep rendering
<Bauz> sì, ce l'ho attiva
<efius> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problemi con HP Trackpad Multi-Touch su HP dv6-3155sl  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,498520.0.html
<Devidino> Bauz:  grep -B2 'Module class: X.Org Video Driver' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Devidino> dai anche questo per vedere il driver in uso
<nedu> Ubuntu 10.04: come si disinstalla ALSA?
<Bauz> cacchio, questo lo devo fare stasera quando arrivo a casa...ora sono al lavoro e raccolgo idee per stasera....
<Bauz> comunque ho su i drivers della ATI-Radeon
<Devidino> Bauz:  benissimo allora :=
<Devidino> devo andare a lezione buon proseguimento
<Bauz> ciao! Buona lezione!
<nedu> ciao
<Devidino> nedu:   mi spiace ma su questo problema non sò aiutarti torna spesso qui e vedi se ci sono esperti
<nedu> ok ti ringrazio ugualmente
<glpiana> nedu, alsa è già installato
<nedu> ciao glp
<glpiana> ciao :)
<nedu> si il problema è che mi avevano consigliato di aggiornarlo per provare a risolvere un problema col microfono e skype
<nedu> solo che l installazione da sorgenti non ha funzionato del tutto
<nedu> e allora vorrei disinstallare la parte che è andata bene
<glpiana> nedu, hai già ravanato nelle regolazioni audio, in particolare sulla scheda ingresso e sulle impostazioni della scheda hardware?
<nedu> si si
<glpiana> ah ok, hai fatto uan compilazione terminata con make install o hai creato i file deb e hai installato quelli?
<glpiana> *una
<nedu> la prima
<nedu> in tre diverse cartelle
<nedu> per le prime due è andata bene
<nedu> per la terza ha dato errore
<glpiana> !paste | nedu vediamo l'errore
<efius> Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit: Problemi con HP Trackpad Multi-Touch su HP dv6-3155sl  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,498520.0.html
<glpiana> nedu, ti do il link di pastebin, che ubot sta facendo la pennica
<glpiana> nedu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<nedu> ah
<nedu> a che serve scusa?
<nedu> è la prima volta che uso la chat
<ubot-it> nedu vediamo l'errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> nedu, ha incollare l'errore per non copiare tutto qui
<glpiana> eccolo che si è svegliato!
<nedu> ok fatto
<glpiana> efius, sul wiki c'è una guida pe ril multitouch. l'hai già vista?
<nedu> posto il link?
<glpiana> nedu, sì
<nedu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/768975/
<efius> glpiana, no mi passeresti il link?
<glpiana> nedu, dai nel terminale: sudo apt-get install xmlto
<glpiana> efius, un attimo solo
<efius> glpiana, ok
<nedu> appena apro o nelle cartelle di alsa?
<glpiana> nedu, indifferente
<nedu> vuole occupare 700 mb?!?!?
<glpiana> nedu, possibile, avrà diverse librerie da scaricare
<nedu> ok c'è da attendere allora
<Bauz> ciao filo1234, tutto a posto? spero ieri sera poi sia andato tutto ok con, non ricordo il nome.... che doveva riformattare tutto =)
<glpiana> efius, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Ginn vedi se ti serve
<filo1234> Bauz: ciao, boh mi è sparito
<Bauz> filo1234: allora probabilmente avrà fromattato tutto =)
<efius> glpiana, grazie
<Francescoc> ciao e buongiorno. c'è qualcuno???
<glpiana> !nessuno | Francescoc
<ubot-it> Francescoc: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Francescoc> posso leggere un hd esterno formattato in EXT3 (lettura e scrittura) con UBUNTU??? grazie
<glpiana> Francescoc, certo, basta attacacrlo al pc
<nedu> scusa piana, intanto che l installazione va, ti chiedo: quando ha finito cosa dovrei farne?
<glpiana> nedu, io ridarei il ./configure e poi il make
<glpiana> nedu, ma c'è una guida per compilare alsa. l'hai vista?
<Francescoc> ho acquistato un decoder TVSAT che registra su HD con EXT 3 ma vorrei passare i file sul pc per rivederli. Ho capito che lo posso fare con Ubuntu
<efius> glpiana, ginn è già installato ma non ho capito cosa devo fare
<glpiana> efius, più che dirti di guardare quella guida non so, non ho mai usato il multitouch
<nedu> dici questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel ?
<Francescoc> ma posso usare UBUNTU senza installarlo sul PC? avvio dal CD? o Virtual Machine?
<glpiana> nedu, mi pare quella
<glpiana> Francescoc, anche il livecd legge i dischi esterni ext3
<nedu> si certo, ho seguito proprio quella e per due pacchetti è andata bene mentre per il terzo no
<efius> glpiana, se leggi questo thread capisci quali sono i miei problemi: scroll e tasto sinistro http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,498520.0.html
<glpiana> efius, ok, ma non avendo mai affrontato la cosa non so aiutarti
<Francescoc> livecd sarebbe la versione senza installazione? SCUSATEMI SONO NUOVO DI UBUNTU L'AVRETE CAPITO... :((
<cyberrevenged> Ciao
<efius> glpiana, daccordo grazie lo stesso :)
<filo1234> Francescoc: sarebbe il CD che hai menzionato tu
<glpiana> Francescoc, sì è quella, ma non scrivere in maiuscolo please, equivale ad urlare
<Francescoc> avete ragione. Qui siete tutti moltio gentili, veramente una chat "speciale"
<Francescoc> sto scaricando dal torrent il cd di ubunto, posso usare quello per usarlo...senza installarlo o ce n'è una versione spacifica?
<glpiana> !release | Francescoc anche da qui
<ubot-it> Francescoc anche da qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nedu> ma perche mi sta installando tutta roba di texlive?
<glpiana> nedu, dipendenze del pacchetto
<nedu> capito
<nedu> glp, niente, da ancora errore
<glpiana> nedu, metti su pastebin che vediamo
<nedu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/769000/
<glpiana> nedu, dai: make clean
<glpiana> nedu, poi di nuovo make  e vediamo se ridà l'errore
<nedu> yes, ancora errore
<glpiana> nedu, installa il pacchetto gettext
<nedu> dal gestore?
<glpiana> nedu, sudo apt-get install gettext
<nedu> fatto
<glpiana> nedu, riprova con make
<nedu> niente, è piu veloce, ma rida sempre lo stesso errore
<glpiana> nedu, ridai make clean, ridai il configure e poi di nuovo make
<nedu> mmm, non da errore ma riporta una cosa tipo "non c'è nulla da fare per..."
<nedu> la posto su pastebin
<glpiana> nedu, sì
<nedu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/769013/
<Francescoc> Ho trovato questa versione non ufficiale: Ubuntu 10.04 Italiano Plus-5 Remix DVD. Funziona?
<glpiana> Francescoc, non c'è supporto su versioni non ufficiali in questo canale
<glpiana> nedu, non ci sono errori
<nedu> quindi posso considerarlo correttamente installato?
<Francescoc> capisco. ma le versioni uff. sono in italiano?
<glpiana> Francescoc, diventano completamente in italiano installando i pacchetti per la lingua
<glpiana> nedu, correttamente compilato e non ancora installato
<nedu> ah
<nedu> devo dare make install?
<Francescoc> ok grazie veramente. proverò a installare e cirisentiamo qui. augurissimi a tutti e congratulazioni per la gentilezza
<glpiana> nedu, sì, continua con la guida per la compilazione da sorgenti
<glpiana> Francescoc, ciao :)
<nedu> ah ecco qui da subito errore
<Francescoc> ciao:)
<nedu> ciao!
<glpiana> nedu, su pastebin
<nedu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/769020/
<glpiana> nedu, sudo make install
<nedu> sembra che non dia messaggi di errore
<glpiana> nedu, bene
<nedu> a parte i soliti "non c'è nulla da fare per..."
<nedu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/769022/
<glpiana> nedu, ok
<nedu> posso considerarlo a posto?
<glpiana> nedu, parrebbe di sì
<nedu> ok speriamo bene allora, e speriamo pure che abbia risolto il problema su skype
<nedu> grazie mille davvero!!!
<glpiana> :)
<nedu> questo canale è fatto apposta per queste discussioni?
<glpiana> nedu, è dedicato al supporto di ubuntu, come c'è scritto nel topic
<nedu> niente cmq ancora il mic non funziona
<nedu> maledizione!
<glpiana> nedu, hai riavviato il sistema?
<nedu> no ho riavviato solo alsa
<glpiana> nedu, riavvia tutto
<nedu> ok ci provo anche perche per la prima volta almeno un fruscio si sente !
<nedu> a dopo
<nedu> arieccomi
<nedu> niente da fare per il mic
<nedu> anzi il registratore di suoni si blocca proprio nella riproduzione!
<glpiana> nedu, è un pc recente?
<nedu> Ubuntu 10.04: il registratore di suoni non riproduce suoni, qualche idea?
<nedu> ah
<nedu> si
<glpiana> nedu, e perchè ci hai messo la 10.04?
<nedu> emachines e525 64 bit
<nedu> mmm non essendo esperto, ho visto che era lts e l ho preferita
<nedu> avrà poco piu di un anno
<glpiana> nedu, prova la 11.10 se il pc è recente
<nedu> è una operazione difficile il passaggio di versione?
<allimac> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di una mano
<schiappa> jester-: ciao ieri ti ho chiesto una mano per un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu e mi hai fatto scaricare supergrubcd, ricordi? Potresti darmi una mano?
<schiappa> salve, ho un problema col mio laptop sul quale vorrei installare ubuntu, ma ci dev'essere un casino nelle partizioni e non riesco ad avviare
<cristian_c> schiappa, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | schiappa
<ubot-it> schiappa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<schiappa> cristian_c: ok
<schiappa> cristian_c: ti chiedo due minuti, devo riavviare per fare il pastebin dal laptop
<guest_> Ciao, utilizzo ancora maverick e volevo provare gnome shell, però ho paura che aggiungendo il ppa mi rovini il sistema. Sul sito del ppa dice che sono supportate le ultime 3 versioni. Se l'installo, ci saranno rotture di dipendenze? O per provarla devo installarmi una nuova versione?
<cristian_c> guest_ controlla ad esempio le dipendenze di gnome-shell
<schiappa2> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/769124/
<cristian_c> schiappa2, e qual'è il problema con le partizioni?
<schiappa2> cristian_c: in poche parole quando avvio ubuntu mi visualizza  qualcosa tipo disk error e grub rescue
<schiappa2> cristian_c: vorrei formattare completamente ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> schiappa2, ma l'hai già installato
<cristian_c> su quel disco è installato soltanto ubuntu
<schiappa2> si l installazione la porta a termine ma poi non avvia
<cristian_c> quale versione hai scaricato?
<schiappa2> cristian_c: 11.10
<cristian_c> sei su architettura a 32 o 64 bit?ù
<marco-> ciao a tutti, ogni volta che avvio ubuntu, nella schermata di avvio, mi viene fuori l'errore: impossibile effettuare il mount di /windows e si blocca lì, devo premere S per saltare o M per montaggio manuale, come posso risolvere?
<schiappa2> cristian_c: 32
<bobbybong> marco-, hai pacioccato /etc/fstab per montare windows in automatico?
<cristian_c> schiappa2, hai controllato l'md5 della iso?
<marco-> bobbybong, no nn ho toccato, in più non riesco a vedere la partizione di windows da ubuntu...
<schiappa2> cristian_c: come si fa?
<nicoLsLug> probabilmente marco quando hai installato ubuntu hai fdato come mount poni di windows /windows devi editare /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> !md5 | schiappa2
<ubot-it> schiappa2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<schiappa2> cristian_c: ok
<marco-> nicoLsLug, in fstab metto come mount point /media/windows ok?
<bobbybong> marco-,  come dice nicoLsLug hai fatto qualcosa all'installazione e te lo monta in /windows non in /media/windows
<bobbybong> hai sele zionato quell'opzione guarda se in root hai la cartella windows
<nicoLsLug> no ti consiglio di eliminare tutta la riga
<marco-> bobbybong, si c'è
<marco-> nicoLsLug, ok allora cancello tutta la riga
<nicoLsLug> marco, così ubuntu te lo monta solo quando cliché sull'icona in nautilus
<nicoLsLug> si si
<marco-> perfetto
<nicoLsLug> e poi riavvia
<marco-> ok ora provo grazie
<marco-> nicoLsLug, perfetto ora funziona grazie a tutti
<nicoLsLug> marco :P
<alinm> Salve gente un informazione! ho deciso di acquistare un samsung rc530s02; vorrei sapere se qualcuno che lo possiede ha riscontrato problemi installando l'ultima release di ubuntu?
<damiano> alinm: cercando su google non c'è scritto niente di saliente
<jester-> alinm: bisognerebbe provarlo con una live
<damiano> eh non è automatico farlo in negozio
<damiano> c'è se conosci un tecnico in gamba...
<damiano> io ho una sezione di manuale su un libro
<damiano> acquistare hardware per linux
<damiano> però ho fallito duro e mi sono comprato una scheda video pataccona che su linux non sevre a niente
<pdn> ciao
<pdn> mi potreste aiutare a configurare un access point tp link?
<alinm> damiano: si su goole non ho trovato niente di che, per questo ho pensato di chiedere a voi; leggendo su diversi forum ho trovato molti commenti positivi sul pc in sè, ma niente su ubuntu..
<damiano> prova una ricerca più generica con linux
<alinm> jester-: si prima di installarlo lo proverò in live; spero che non dia problemi, perchè l'idea di utilizzare Win7 in attesa di trovare una soluzione non mi esalta molto =)
<damiano> alinm: un altra ideea sarebbe quella di osservare il comportamento su linux/ubuntu di ogni singolo componente
<alinm> damiano: si credo proprio che seguirò il tuo consiglio!
<nicolindalciucio> ciao a tutti
<nicolindalciucio> come posso impostare l'apertura di kmail con la pressione del tasto "casella di posta" sulla mia tastiera?
<nicolindalciucio> c'è un metodo?
<alviro__> salve a tutti . ho un acer aspire 5520 con con lettore di schede sd incorporato, ma non funziona più da quando ho ubuntu 11.10
<Lucry> finalmente degli italiani
<Lucry> ma non c'è nessuno :(
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Nippon> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere alcune cose su come accendere il pc da remoto tramite la connessione internet. Vi prego di potermi aiutare anche se capisco che forse non è il canale adatto per questa discussio. Grazie
<Nippon> ho letto alcune cose, i programmi li ho già installati ma ho un problema. Il pc riesco ad accenderlo in locale, tramite la connessione wifi. I due pc sono collegati allo stesso router, uno tramite wi-fi e l'altro tramite lan
<bobbybong> !chat | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nippon> ho aperto la porta del router, ho richiesto l'indirizzo IP Pubblico visto che si tratta di fastweb
<bpietro> Nippon: come spegnerlo è facile, ma come accenderlo ?? si può fare, ma ci serve un HW particolare
<Nippon> hw particolare?
<Nippon> uhm..
<bpietro> accenderlo ho capito bene di portarlo dallo stato spento alla vita?
<Lucry> :(
<bobbybong> !chat | Nippon bpietro
<ubot-it> Nippon bpietro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nippon> :-(
<Nippon> nessuno può darmi una mano?
<Nippon> magari basterebbe solo un suggerimento
<Lucry> io posso darti il mio supporto morale
<alecv> salve
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Da 2 mesi non posso più usare la mia internet key della vodafone con usim tre perchè dopo aver riconosciuto la periferica mi viene chiesta una password. Ho provato a dare quella di sistema e il pin della usim, ma niente. Chi di voi può aiutarmi?
<Digiu> buonasera
<kinobuntu> Buonasera gente, come posso fare per montare video senza dover ogni volta con Kino subire continui crash?
<andrea1> A parte l'usura dell'hard disk, volevo sapere se nel riformattare il pc,  il mio s.o (ubuntu 11.10)  si riprende tutto l'hard disk oppure no
<cristian_c> andrea1, formatta soltanto la partizione che ti interessa
<cristian_c> vi domando una cosa riguardo l'audio
<cristian_c> il comando ps non riesce a rilvare pulseaudio
<cristian_c> *rilevare il server
<cristian_c> nel senso che non esce niente in output quando digito il comando
<cristian_c> questa cosa è veramente un mistero
<cristian_c> quali sono le possibili cause?
<filo1234> che non usi pulseaudio?
<cristian_c> il comando è: ps -e|grep pulse
<filo1234> che non usi pulseaudio?
<cristian_c> a voi restistuisce qualcosa?
<cristian_c> *restituisce
<cristian_c> filo1234, come faccio a sapere quale server sto usando in questo momento?
<cristian_c> :)
<filo1234> non lo vedi dal gestore audio?
<cristian_c> filo1234, intendi alsamixer?
<filo1234> no intendo l'iconetta del volume in alto a destra
<cristian_c> se faccio clic su di essa mi esce soltanto il volume
<filo1234> clic destro preferenze-volume
<cristian_c> impostazioni 'controllo volume' è disabilitato se faccio clic destro sull'icona
<filo1234> scusa ma hai Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> beh, sì
<cristian_c> una derivata ufficiale
<filo1234> scusa ma hai Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Lubuntu
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> be usa alsa
<cristian_c> beh, è ufficiale
<cristian_c> ma anche con alsa il comando ps non restituisce niennte
<cristian_c> *niente
<filo1234> si ma non ti ho chiesto quello ti ho chiesto cosa stavi usando, evidentemente perchè è diverso
<cristian_c> ma infatti non ho idea del server che usa il sistema
<cristian_c> alsa perché me lo stai dicendo ora
<filo1234> perchè ho lxde
<filo1234> adesso e usa alsa
<cristian_c> filo1234, come l'hai scoperto (curiosità)?
<cristian_c> filo1234, il punto comunque è che il comando ps non lo rileva
<cristian_c> filo1234, preferenze-volume dove va a prendere le informazioni sul server audio?
<degli> chi usa iptablesa-save?
<filo1234> cristian_c: status alsa-mixer-save
<filo1234> degli: ?
<cristian_c> provo subito
<cristian_c> status: Unknown job: alsa-mixer-save
<degli> filo1234: ho risolto, ho messo uno scriptino dentro if-up.d/uptables che richiaama il firewlla appena è salito tutto… vediamo se va
<filo1234> cristian_c: staus alsa+tab un paio di volte non ti da nulla?
<filo1234> degli: ok ma comunque sarebbe meglio creare un script in init.d che richiama il file
<filo1234> salvato appunto con iptables-save
<filo1234> script conm iptables-restore
<filo1234> con*
<filo1234> cristian_c: comunque strano...che non ti dia nulla
<cristian_c> filo1234, mi aggiunge un trattino
<filo1234> si continua
<filo1234> tabba ancora
<cristian_c> alsa-restore  alsa-store
<cristian_c> filo1234, dici uno dei due?
<filo1234> no spetta
<filo1234> cristian_c: comunque non riesco a trovare un qualcosa che lo identifichi definitivamente
<cristian_c> filo1234, come hai fatto a scoprire che il server è alsa?
<filo1234> con lo status io ho quello
<filo1234> ho pure questo esound come pacchetto ma non mi dice nulla in ogni caso
<cristian_c> mmhh, già letto di questo esound
<cristian_c> filo1234, la procedura che mi hai indicato prima restituisce alsa-restore  alsa-store
<firsthelp> chi mi aiuta a fare un update da php 5.3.2 a 5.3.8 sulla 10.04?
<filo1234> cristian_c: status alsa-store
<cristian_c> !chat | firsthelp
<ubot-it> firsthelp: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<firsthelp> grazie
<cristian_c> filo1234, alsa-store stop/waiting
<cristian_c> filo1234, è una buona notizia? :D
 * puccio ghigno pazzo
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-14
<BetaBrain> giorno gente
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<zappo_> buon giorno a tutti.su ubuntu 11/04 sia con vlc che con il riproduttore di filmati ho problemi a vedere i filmati .mkv ( si vedono a scatti o si vedono male )mi manca qualche cosa?
<Odo> Giorno
<rozzilla> sul lavoro ho avuto problemi con ubuntu 11.10, ho quindi messo ubuntu 10.10... ho notato ora però che firefox è alla versione 3.6.24... come posso aggiornarlo facilmente da terminale?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<zappo_> buon giorno a tutti.su ubuntu 11/04 sia con vlc che con il riproduttore di filmati ho problemi a vedere i filmati .mkv ( si vedono a scatti o si vedono male )mi manca qualche cosa?
<enzotib> rozzilla, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<rozzilla> enzotib, sì poi ho dato apt-get update e apt-get dist-upgrade; ma per vedere se ha aggiornato devo riavviare?
<enzotib> rozzilla, no
<rozzilla> enzotib, come capisco se ha aggiornato?
<enzotib> rozzilla, ha installato qualcosa? apt-cache --names-only search firefox, metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | rozzilla
<ubot-it> rozzilla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rozzilla> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/769889/
<enzotib> rozzilla, apt-cache policy firefox, sempre su pastebin
<rozzilla> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/769893/
<rozzilla> enzotib, se ho ben capito, dovrei avere la 8
<enzotib> rozzilla, è installata la versione 8, lo ha fatto con il dist-upgrade?
<enzotib> dovrebbe
<rozzilla> enzotib, yes
<rozzilla> però
<rozzilla> se vado su aiuto-info
<rozzilla> mi appare che uso ancora la 3..
<enzotib> rozzilla, ma hai chiuso e riaperto il browser?
<Ale_> Ciao a tutti
<rozzilla> enzotib, chiedo scusa per la mia sbadataggine.. :(
<rozzilla> grazie per l'aiuto comunque..
<enzotib> prego
<zappo_> buon giorno a tutti.su ubuntu 11/04 sia con vlc che con il riproduttore di filmati ho problemi a vedere i filmati .mkv ( si vedono a scatti o si vedono male )mi manca qualche cosa?
<glpiana> zappo_, se hai installato il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras hai i codec necessari
<glpiana> zappo_, puoi provare, su vlc, a modificare il modulo di uscita video dalle impostazioni di vlc stesso
<zappo_> glpiana, grazie ma in pratica come si fà?
<glpiana> zappo_, come ti ho detto. hai aperto le impostazioni di vlc?
<zappo_> glpiana, le apro subitissimo
<glpiana> zappo_, poi a sinistra clicchi su Video e imposti l'uscita dal menu a tendina
<zappo_> glpiana, su uscita video c'è impostato predefinito poi se apro la tendina ne escono parecchi quale metto?
<glpiana> zappo_, provali uno ad uno fin che non trovi qualcosa che migliori la riproduzione
<zappo_> glpiana, ok grazie
<filo1234> MarcoFe: mettiti la colla alla linea per favore
<glpiana> MarcoFe, per cortesia risolvi i tuoi problemi di connessione e solo dopo collegati qui
<MarcoFe> -_-
<filo1234> MarcoFe:
<MarcoFe> filo1234 e glpiana risolti i problemi di connessione...poi mi spiegate che problemi vi può dare una cosa del genere..vorrei capire..
<filo1234> MarcoFe: disturba le conversazioni
<filo1234> MarcoFe: e in ogni caso è fastidioso
<MarcoFe> filo1234 non avete a che pensare mi accorgo
<MarcoFe> cmq non voglio fare discussioni
<filo1234> MarcoFe: se non ti va bene puoi anche non entrare qui noi?
<filo1234> ecco appunto allora non esswere polemico, ti è stata chiesta una cosa
<filo1234> .
<MarcoFe> filo1234 sto qua per aiutare gli altri quando posso
<MarcoFe> cmq credo che non sia il chan giusto per fare discussioni
<filo1234> appunto ma le stai facendo tu
<MarcoFe> mi potevi contattare in privato -_-
<MarcoFe> filo1234
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<nicotano> salve
<pappijo> scusate, avrei bisogno di utilizzare in un programma lo shortcut Ctrl+Alt+Numpad 0, ma sembra essere associato al comando "Maximize window". Ho controllato nelle impostazioni della tastiera ma non risulta. Cosa potrei fare?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, volevo installare ubuntu 11.10, il sito mi raccomanda la versione a 32bit, io però ho un pc a 64bit, quale installo?
<OverMe> Drizamanuber, quanta ram hai?
<Drizamanuber> 4 gb
<go^> 64bit
<Drizamanuber> ok grazie
<Drizamanuber> ho un altro problema con stellarium, i primi 3 paesaggi non si vedono più, appare una strisca che praticamente copre tutto lo schermmo
<nibb> buon pomeriggio a tutti, sto cercando di far funzionare il karaoke attraverso wine, ma non sento l'audio, attraverso winecfg è correttamente configurato almeno mi sembra, qualcuno può darmi un dritta, grazie
<kokoko> ciao a tutti  sto configurando un server remoto.. ora se provo a fare ssh root@ipremoto lo raggiungo e mi autentica, se invece provo a fare telnet ipremoto qualsiasi_altra_porta mi risponde no route to host.. chi mi aiuta?
<nicola88> ciao a tutti
<nicola88> ho un problema congli aggiornamenti in ubuntu 11.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/770114/
<nicola88> chi mi sa aiutareù'
<nicola88> ?
<OverMe> nicola88, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<OverMe> poi fai un sudo apt-get update e metti sul pastebin
<nicola88> OverMe mpossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": È una directory
<OverMe> si è normale
<nicola88> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/770123/
<OverMe> nicola88, fai un sudo apt-get upgrade
<OverMe> e vediamo se è a posto
<nicola88> sta scaricando
<lorenzo> Salve, quando passo a modalità schermo intero i video vanno leggermente a rallentatore... qualche suggerimento per risolvere?
<Bauz> ciao, se qualcuno ha voglia, ho bisogno di una mano per quanto riguarda la parte grafica (video, scheda video) sul mio lubuntu
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Bauz> ma rc.local non dovrebbe essere un file che viene eseguito in automatico ad ogni avvio?
<nicola88> OverMe ha finito... sembra tutto ok... come faccio a saperlo con certezza? riavvio?
<OverMe> nicola88, se ha finito tutto senza errori va tutto bene
<nicola88> OverMe ti ringrazio tanto
<OverMe> nicola88, de nada
<nicola88> a presto
<Neuromancer_> qualcuno sa dirmi che significa questo errore?
<Neuromancer_> ./own.sh: riga 38: errore di sintassi vicino il simbolo non atteso "done"
<Neuromancer_> '/own.sh: riga 38: `done < $3
<OverMe> Bauz, sì
<OverMe> Neuromancer_, che lo script in quel file è sbagliato
<Neuromancer_> cioè?
<Neuromancer_> la linea 38 è questa qui
<Neuromancer_> done < $3
<Neuromancer_> cosa ho sbagliato?
<Neuromancer_> perché bash vede come `done < $3 ?
<Neuromancer_> quando quell'apostrofo lì non c'è?
<OverMe> intanto ti chiedo di passare in chat
<OverMe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> poi pasta tutto il codice che altrimenti non si capisce
<nibb> nessuno può darmi una mano, sto cercando di far funzionare il karaoke attraverso wine, ma non sento l'audio, attraverso winecfg è correttamente configurato almeno mi sembra
<Shin3> nibb, non credo che sia un problema di ubuntu
<nibb> Shin3, credo anche io, ma non ne vengo fuori, l'audio funziona, ho configurato wine con il suo pannello selezionando il driver Alsa
<Shin3> !chat | nibb al più prova li
<ubot-it> nibb al più prova li: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nibb> Shin3, grazie
<nibb> ciao a tutti, sto cercando di far funzionare il karaoke attraverso wine, ma non sento l'audio, che è comunque funzionante con altre applicazioni, attraverso winecfg è correttamente configurato almeno mi sembra, ne sapete qualcosa? Grazie
<nibb> Scusate
<Bauz> scusa OverMe, mi sono assentato un attimo
<Bauz> io lo uso perche ho inserito un comando per disattivare il tap click sul touchpad
<Bauz> però vedo che quando riaccendo il pc è sempre attivo
<OverMe> fai vedere cosa hai scritto dentro
<Bauz> e se da linea di comando scrivo /etc/rc.local allora esegue il comando
<Bauz> il comando in questione è: synclient maxtaptime=0
<OverMe> ls -al /etc/rc.local
<Bauz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 329 2011-12-12 23:36 /etc/rc.local
<Bauz> (cose a me incomprensibili....)
<OverMe> synclient per funzionare deve avere X già avviato
<OverMe> ma rc.local parte prima di X
<Bauz> azzzzz
<OverMe> mettilo all'avvio della sessione dell'utente
<Bauz> ti  dico, modificare rc.local era un escamotage perche non trovavo il file di configurazione di x
<Bauz> come faccio a metterlo all'inizio della sessione utente?
<kimal73> help me please! :( perchè sul netbook non mi dà la possibilità di scegliere tra le varie opzione anche gnome classic o gnome??? mi esce solo unity e unity2d e recoverymode...
<kimal73> ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> kimal73: devi installare gnome-seesion-fallback
<OverMe> Bauz, fai un file .sh con scritto dentro #!/bin/bash    e subito a capo la riga di synclient. gli dai i permessi di esecuzione e poi aggiungi il file a sistema-preferenze-applicazioni avvio
<kimal73> jester-: ok!
<Bauz> ummm.... mi sa cche questo è gia linux livello intermedio....
<Bauz> ci proverò
<kimal73> jester-: sicuro che si scrive così?
<jester-> kimal73: gnome-session_fallback
<jester-> kimal73: gnome-session-fallback
<kimal73> a ecco!
<kimal73> graziasss!
<jester-> kimal73: c'è pure gnome-shell
<kimal73> jester-: cioè? n'altra installazione?
<jester-> altro ambiente
<kimal73> jester-: terra terra sudo apt-get gnome-session-fallback, e poi?
<kimal73> jester-: *install
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell
<kimal73> jester-: bene
<alviro> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il lettore integrato di schede sd del mio acer aspire 5520, non legge più nulla
<jester-> alviro: hai ancora winzoz?
<alviro> no, ho solo ubuntu 11.10
<OverMe> "non legge più" vuol dire che prima leggeva?
<jester-> alviro: è inserita la sd?
<alviro> si, con la versione precedente andava tutto ok
<alviro> ho provato ad inserirla anche prima dell'accensione, ma nulla
<jester-> alviro: ti ho chiesto se è insrerita
<jester-> inserita*
<alviro> in questo momento no
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, è possibile convertire un iso in avi con ubuntu? con quale programma?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: iso è un file compresso
<jester-> centra na sega coi video
<jester-> piu o meno
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok, come posso fare a vederlo o sentirlo senza masterizzarlo?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: o monti la iso p la scrivi su cd/dvd
<alviro> jester- ho già visto sul forum di ubuntu senza risultati, ed anche un po in giro su internet
<zappo_> buon giorno a tutti.su ubuntu 11/04 sia con vlc che con il riproduttore di filmati ho problemi a vedere i filmati .mkv ( si vedono a scatti o si vedono male )mi manca qualche cosa?ho installato il pacchetto " ubuntu-restricted-extra"ma il risultato è lo stesso
<Holden> zappo_, che computer hai e che tipo di filmati (HD?)
<zappo_> Holden, ho un netbook samsung e i filmati non sono in hd
<Holden> zappo_, che risoluzione hanno?
<marco83> ciao a tutti,sto cercando di risolverer un problema,c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<zappo_> Holden, dove la vedo?su proprietà
<Holden> zappo_, si, prova
<Holden> !qualcuno | marco83
<ubot-it> marco83: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<kimal73> jester-: gnome-classic???? e il menù SISTEMA dove è andato a finire?
<zappo_> Holden, dimensioni:1920 x 800-  24 frames-bitrate N/A
<Holden> zappo_, eh, quello è HD, ovviamente un netbook non è abbastanza veloce per riprodurlo
<zappo_> Holden, ha! non lo sapevo grazie molte
<marco83> dopo aver cambiato password e istallatto il nuovo kernel il mio pc con ubuntu 10.04 rimane bloccato all'avvio. da moadalita di ripristino seleziono resume e dopo aver risolto quello che credo sia il problema vorrei da terminale avviare l'interfaccia grafica per salvare i dati e casomai poi formattare. sapete indicarmi il comando?
<alviro> system tray icon di Xchat non compare anche se abilitata nelle preferenze. Uso Unity...
<Drizamanuber> jester-: l'ho montata grzie
<marco83> il problema deriva dal fatto che ora mi trovo con due password:la prima per il login e la seconda per la directory di root, quindi quando avvio nautilus nn riesce ad aprire le cartelle e si blocca tutto.ora da resume riesco a sbloccare la cartella ma nn so come avviare
<Holden> marco83, cosè la password per la directory di root?
<marco83> la cartella dovve tengo i miei file,tipo documenti e via dicendo
<Shin3> avrà criptato la home
<marco83> esatto
<marco83> la home è criptata
<marco83> voglio solo recuperare i dati
<Shin3> vorrei
<bobbybong> marco83, se non hai segnato il seriale che genera e ti fa vedere la prima volta che avvii ubuntu la vedo dura
<marco83> se avvio da live tramite nautilus riesco a visualizzare la crtella,ma non essendo root non posso aprirla ne inserire la password anche conoscendola
<Shin3> manco dal terminale da root?
<marco83> no perche da live cd sono un altro owner
<bobbybong> se è criptata neanche se piangi
<Shin3> cioè se si logga dal terminale root dopo non riesce bobbybong ?
<bobbybong> se criptata non ha la chiave
<marco83> ora da terminale in modalita di ripristino sono riuscito ad aprirla
<marco83> vorrei aprire l'interfaccia grafica: e possibile?
<bobbybong> gksudo nautilus
<bobbybong> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<marco83> cannot open display
<jester-> marco83: usa il kernel di prima, se problema di kernel é
<marco83> gia provato si blocca sempre perche non riesce ad aprire quete cartelle
<jester-> marco83: criptate?
<marco83> si
<jester-> saranno andate a mignotte
<marco83> sono riuscito ad aprirle da terminale,ma da terminale non riesco ad avviare
<jester-> marco83: startx
<marco83> si grazie grazie
<marco83> sono riuscito ad avviare,ora mi copio tutto e dopo vedo di risolvere il conflitto delle password grazie ancora e viva linux
<xanscale> salve a tutti, ho un problema con gnome-shell e una skeda video (radeon hd 4350). installando i driver proprietari la barra superiore si rovina
<xanscale> è un problena noto?
<jester-> xanscale: driver proprietari ati se non consigliati del gestore sono veleno
<jester-> la tua scheda dovrebbe essere supportata dal radeon open
<xanscale> jester- installati ovviamente tramite gestore
<xanscale> si infatti è gestita dal radeon open ma era per migliorare la fluidità
<xanscale> con glxgear faccio 60 FPS
<jester-> ma ha fatto il contrario
<xanscale> ?
<jester-> xanscale: vedi at minchiam
<xanscale> ehehe quindi non ce posso fa una mazza?
<jester-> levare il driver o cercare se ci sono opzioni da mettere un xorg.conf
<xanscale> ma la hd 4350 è supportata da quelli proprietari o è troppo vecchia?
<xanscale> tipo le ultime vesione degli nvidia supportano solo dalla serie 8XXX in poi
<xanscale> non so per ati come funziona
<jester-> xanscale: per ati funziona che ati ha demandato lo sviluppo a comunità linux
<jester-> il radeon open quello è
<xanscale> ma nel contempo fa i driver proprietari
<xanscale> cioè 60 fps mi sembrano pochini per quella sk video
<jester-> xanscale: ati non fa piu una mazza per linux desktop 0.5% del mercato
<xanscale> ma scusa ogni mese escono i driver aggiornati
<uutente> ciao
<cyberrevenged> ciao
<osmiosmi> k
<vimo> Ciao a tutti
<vimo> Avrei bisogno di supporto per un paio di problemini con la mia 11.10
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vimo> Ok. 1) Ho spostato la mia directory da una partizione a un'altra (/home già in partizione separata) . Ora ho completamente perso il suono. E' scomparsa l'icona del volume nella barra superiore e accedendo alle proprietà audio non è rilevato alcun hardware.
<motore> buonasera a tutti, stavo rimuovendo i vecchi kernel per eliminare le relative voci inutili dal grub... sul terminale ho dato "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image"
<motore> mi compare un kernel "non installato".... ma poiché non è installato perchè compare????
<damiano> io fossi in te li terrei i kernel vecchi
<damiano> significano "sono riuscito a sopravvivere a linux per queste versioni:"
<motore> terrei il penultimo e quello che uso...
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/770470/
<motore> se provo ad eliminarlo...
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/770472/
<motore> che significa che c'è ma non ci dovrebbe essere... che c'è ma non c'è?? cosa?
<Aizram> prova a fare l'upgrade del grub
<Aizram> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
<motore> non cambia nulla... sul grub non vedo quel vecchio kernel, ma perché compare se faccio "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image" ?
<motore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/770470/
<degli> nessuno usa fail2ban?
<BetaBrain> degli, ma lo usi sul server
<BetaBrain> cioè hai un server o cosa
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<degli> BetaBrain: SALS auth fail
<BetaBrain> e non so
<degli> BetaBrain: ho risolto, dentro jail.conf ho attivato il sals
<BetaBrain> leggevo sul wiki di che si trattava
<degli> Chain fail2ban-sasl (1 references)
<degli> target     prot opt source               destination
<degli> DROP       all  --  4.137.46.196.static.impol.net  anywhere
<BetaBrain> si banna degli ip mi pare
<Nippon> salve ragazzi, avrei bisogno di sapere un'informazione. Ho bisogno dell'ultima versione di ubuntu penso la 11.10 in versione giapponese.
<BetaBrain> e mette regole a iptables
<BetaBrain> u mamma
<BetaBrain> Nippon, in giapponese
<BetaBrain> certo che questa e nuova
<degli> siisi
<degli> solo che nn mi manda la mail
<BetaBrain> aaa ecco
<Nippon> se scarico quella dal sito italiano è possibile fare una configurazione in giapponese durante l'installazione?
<Nippon> si
<BetaBrain> io leggevo qui http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page degli
<Nippon> mi ricordo che ci sono diverse lingue
<BetaBrain> si Nippon ma a dire il vero non so dirti con certezza
<BetaBrain> puoi fare una prova
<OverMe> Nippon, la prima cosa che ti chiede il programma di installaizone è la lingua
<BetaBrain> prendi uan live
<BetaBrain> si appunto
<Nippon> infatti, ma c'è anche quella giapponese?
<BetaBrain> guarda
<OverMe> Nippon, sicuramente
<BetaBrain> OverMe, adesso mi metto ubuntu in  castigliano criollo :D
<BetaBrain> sai che bello :D
<Nippon> io ho un cd con versione 9. Quale è attualmente la versione più stabile che mi consigliate. Sul mio desktop ho la versione 11.10 ma all'accensione vedo che lo schermo rimane di colore viola per qualche minuto e poi appare la scritta ubuntu
<Nippon> la versione precedente 10 per me era migliore della 11
<damiano> la versione stabile di ubuntu è l'ultima
<damiano> credo
<BetaBrain> Nippon, 11.10 è l'ultima poi ci sono le LTS
<BetaBrain> coem al 10.04
<BetaBrain> come*
<Nippon> esatto 10.04
<BetaBrain> io uso qeulla
<Nippon> forse è la migliore
<BetaBrain> quella
<Nippon> allora forse è meglio scaricare la 10.04
<Nippon> so che ci sono due versioni la 32 e la 64. Io la devo installare su un pc giapponese dove c'è vista, come faccio a capire quale devo installare? la 32 o la63?
<BetaBrain> bella domanda
<Nippon> :-)
<OverMe> quanta ram ha?
<BetaBrain> !veggente
<Nippon> non so, il pc è in giappone e io ci devo andare tra qualche giorno. Il pc è di circa 3 anni, ma avendo vista penso che almeno ne abbia 2gb
<BetaBrain> ma Nippon non puoi vedere ?
<BetaBrain> io non vi capisco certe volte o_O
<BetaBrain> il bios magari
<Nippon> se il pc è in giappone e io sono in italia, come faccio
<BetaBrain> aaaaaaaaaa ok
<BetaBrain> sorry
<BetaBrain> ma sai il modello almeno
<Nippon> ;-)
<OverMe> Nippon, nel dubbio metti 32 che va bene anche su pc a 64 bit
<Nippon> dovrebbe essere un NEC
<degli> BetaBrain: hai qualche idea del come mai non mi mandi fuori le mail fail2ban?
<BetaBrain> Nippon, metti 32 e vai sicuro
<BetaBrain> degli, ti ho detto che non lo conosco e non l'ho mai usato mi spiace
<Nippon> si ma così se il pc è a 64 e metto la 32 non sfrutto tutte le potenzialità del pc, giusto?
<BetaBrain> Nippon, io ho un 64 e uso 32
<Nippon> se una volta che ho il pc davanti c'è un modo per capire quale bisogna installare?
<OverMe> se ha più di 4 giga di ram metti 64 bit
<BetaBrain> Nippon, se è windows guarda le informazioni del sistema se linux gli dai lshw e vedi cosa ti dice
<Nippon> quindi tutto dipende dalla ram?
<BetaBrain> e si
<BetaBrain> se ci sono più di 4 gb si meglio 64
<Nippon> e dal comando lshw?
<BetaBrain> io difatti ho solo 3gb
<BetaBrain> dal comando lshw vedi la struttura
<OverMe> Nippon, non dipende solo dalla ram ma mettere 64 bit su un pc con meno di 4 giga di ram è abbastanza inutile
<filo1234> ma poi non le puoi scaricare entrambe scusa?
<filo1234> poi vedrai in japan
<Nippon> certo, ma li devo masterizzare su du cd diversi?
<OverMe> si
<Nippon> ho capito, ho dato il comando lshw, quale è la voce che mi capire quale devo installare?
<filo1234> ma se hai detto che il pc è in giappone
<filo1234> -.-
<BetaBrain> Nippon, magari dai una lettura qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Architettura64Bit
<Nippon> description: Computer     width: 32 bits
<BetaBrain> Nippon, dai sto comando
<BetaBrain> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<filo1234> getconf LONG_BIT
<Nippon> va bene, ho capito. Meglio andare sul sicuro  ed installare la 32
<alessandro_> Ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> un saluto particolare a filo1234
<alessandro_> e anche a BetaBrian
<alessandro_> SONO I MIGLIORI
<BetaBrain> ciao alessandro_ :D
<BetaBrain> MUAhAhAhAh
<BetaBrain> sorry
<OverMe> -.-
<alessandro_> vi ringrazio per l'altra sera per l'ottimo supporto
<alessandro_> finalmente ora sono con ubuntu 11.10 bello pulito
<BetaBrain> bene son felice alessandro_
<alessandro_> è stata un impresa però alla fine si è risolto nei migliori dei modi
<alessandro_> ora sto imparando ad usare xchat che prima usavo konversation
<alessandro_> e volevo provare xchat
<BetaBrain> bene  ottimo traguardo :D
<alessandro_> BetaBrain ci sono configurazioni particolari in merito di xchat oppure nasce già configurato bene
<damiano> alessandro_: fai l'hackzord è usa irssi
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, lo setti come ti pare  in base ai tuoi gusti
<alessandro_> damiano cosa dovrei fare scusa??
<damiano> prova irssi, un client di chat testuale
<Nippon> qualcuno può aiutarmi per sapere come accendere un pc con WOL tramite connessione internet e ISP fastweb?
<alessandro_> dici che è meglio di xchat?
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, irssi  e praticamente pure cioè terminale
<OverMe> Nippon, fastweb ce l'ha il pc da accendere o quello che manda?
<alessandro_> ma i comandi irc sono uguali poi?
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, si
<Nippon> fastweb e qullo che riceve la chimata
<alessandro_> perchè io lo uso per scaricare file particolarmente
<OverMe> Nippon, allora vongole veraci, fastweb è nattata
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, se vuoi per curiosita vedere di che si tratta sudo apt-get install irssi
<Nippon> noooo...
<Nippon> sono riuscito ad aprire la porta e ad avere un indirzzo IP pubblico
<OverMe> wat? con fastweb?
<Nippon> cos'è wat?
<OverMe> vuol dire "CHECCOSA?!?!?!one!"
<Nippon> ah what??
<alessandro_> se poi i comandi irc sono gli stessi lo posso anche installare
<Nippon> si, esattamente
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, io lo messo adesso per  nostalgia :D
<Nippon> aprire le porte adesso è fattibile, forse per i nuovi utenti
<bblack> lol
<OverMe> Nippon, ah, se sei raggiungibile da fuori allora non ci sono problemi
<Nippon> e inoltre fastweb fornisce gratuitamente un indirizzo IP pubblico per 20ore mensili
<alessandro_> allora lo installo e vedo un pò
<remix_tj> Nippon: il wake on lan si fa solo nello stesso dominio di broadcast.
<remix_tj> quindi da remoto non esiste :-)
<bblack> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nippon> quindi solo sulla stessa rete?
<remix_tj> Nippon: esatto
<Nippon> infatti se i pc sono collegati allo stesso router riesco ad accenderlo
<OverMe> anche quello è vero :O
<Nippon>  enon esiste altro modo per farlo?
<remix_tj> da un pc puoi mandare il magic packet all'altro
<Nippon> ho letto su qualche forum che qualcuno diceva di averlo acceso tramite internet
<BetaBrain> damiano, come si cambia stanza ?
<BetaBrain> mi non ricordo più come si usa
<alessandro_> BetaBrain volevo chiederti una cosa riguardante le finestre in ubuntu 11.10 perchè io volevo visualizzare la finestra quella classica e possibile farlo?
<Nippon> esatto, magic packet  utility
<BetaBrain> urca alessandro_ a dirti il vero no so come son fatte ste finestre
<remix_tj> Nippon: su ubuntu il comando per mandare il magic packet si chiama etherwake
<Nippon> sul desktop ho installato ubuntu che è quello che mi interessa accendere, ma sul portatile con Xp ho il magic packet utility
<alessandro_> ma per avviare irissi scusate
<BetaBrain> alessandro_, irssi
<alessandro_> si scusa
<BetaBrain> poi / server nome server  e /j nome canale
<BetaBrain> alt+1-2-3- cambi il canale
<Nippon> penso che etherwake sia lo stesso di gWakeOnLan
<filo1234> irssi -c irc.freenode.net -n tuo_nick direttamente
<filo1234> poi /join ubuntu-it
<Nippon> allora niente?
<alessand2o> BetaBrain eccomi con irssi
<remix_tj> Nippon: alla fine si chiama quel comando
<remix_tj> o comunque fa la stessa cosa
<filo1234> o wakeonlan
<BetaBrain> bene adesso pero spostiamoci dal supporto alessand2o
<BetaBrain> !chat | alessandro_
<Nippon> ma io devo accenere il desktop dove è installato ubuntu
<alessand2o> !chat
<Nippon> e sul portatile ho Xp
<Nippon> con magic packe utility, dalla rete tutto funziona
<Nippon> non capisco perchè da internet no
<alessand2o> BetaBrain che devo fare?
<BetaBrain> alessand2o,  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessand2o>  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessand2o> e un pò difficile da usrae però
<Nippon> forse devo chidere a Mark Zuckerberg
<Nippon> sembrava uan cosa più semplice
<alessand2o> BetaBrain è un pò difficile da usare oppure è una mia impressione?
<BetaBrain> alessand2o, impressione
<alessand2o> non propio
<bblack> exit
<bblack> ops
<alessand2o> non rieco a passare da un chan all'altro
<filo1234> alt numero canale
<filo1234> oppure /window numero_canale
<BetaBrain> alt +1 o 2  o 3 ....
<filo1234> alessand2o: poi se solo in questo canale no?
<BetaBrain> mi sa di si
<filo1234> alessand2o: /join ubuntu-it-chat
<alessand2o> ma per tornare alla finestra del server che devo fare
<BetaBrain> alt+1
<filo1234> alessand2o: non vedi i numeri a fianco ai canali?
<BetaBrain> alessand2o, spostati di la che facciamo tutte le prove che vuoi
<alessand2o> ok
<alessand2o> se ci riesco si
<filo1234> alessand2o: /join ubuntu-it-chat
<alessand2o> ma devo aprire una nuova finestra e dare il comando
<filo1234> noneeeeeeeeeeee
<BetaBrain> scriviloooo
<filo1234> scrvilooo
<BetaBrain> /join ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> /join ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> -.-
<marinacp> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-15
 * puccio notte a tutti
<BetaBrain> buona gionnata a tutti
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: ciao
<Drizamanuber> buon giorno a tutti, devo rinominare tanti file cambiandogli il pezzo finale del nome, finiscono tutti in x e devo farli finire in y, è possibile con un comando oppure devo rinominare per forza i file uno a uno?
<kandros> guarda comando non lo conosco
<kandros> ma c'è un programma per rinominare piu file alla volta fatto molto bene
<kandros> non mi ricordo il nome aspetta che lo trovo
<kandros> Drizamanuber, era qualcosa tipo recuke
<kandros> *rebuke
<kandros> ah ok trovato Drizamanuber si chiama bulk rename
<Odo> Giorno
<Drizamanuber> kandros: grazie
<Drizamanuber> kandros: funziona con ubuntu? o con win
<emma> Buongiorno a tuti ! Vorrei sapere se con Lubuntu posso installare openOffice o LibreOffice e disinstallare Abiword ?
<kandros> certamente
<kandros> emma, dovrebbe essere gia presenti nei repo ufficiali quindi "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<emma> kandros: immagino che rispetto ad Abiword .LibreOffice sia molto più pesante! non vorrei che rallentasse questo pc che ha così poca ram!
<kandros> emma, e per togliere abiword "sudo apt-get purge abiword"
<kandros> emma, dipende propro dal pc, e e cosa fai nel frattempo che lo usi, conviene provare direttamente
<Drizamanuber> kandros: puoi aiutarmi con bulk rename?
<kandros> Drizamanuber, cosa ti serve?
<Drizamanuber> ho scaricato il programma che dicevi, l'ho avviato e si vedono i file che devo modificare, però riesco solo a modificare il nome, io invece devo togliere ";1", che è stato inserito dopo l'estensione del file
<emma> kandros: prima tolgo e poi installo? Libreoffice quanto spazio occupa su disco? il mio hd è di 40 gb, è un pc che ho riciclato dalla strada buttato nella spazzatura,con lubuntu l'ho fatto resuscitare ma è piuttosto lento..
<kandros> emma, no conviene solo installare libreoffice poi in base a come va decidi quale eliminare per quanto pesa non ne ho idea ma basta che dai il comando nel terminale e ti dice quanto pesa e se vuoi andare avanti
<kandros> Drizamanuber, lo hai scaricato per windows o su ubuntu?
<Drizamanuber> windows, per ubuntu non l'ho trovato
<kandros> perche fa parte del file manager thunar
<Drizamanuber> ma se mi dici il link peer scaricarllo per ubuntu, lo installo subito
<kandros> non so se c'è come pacchetto da solo
<Drizamanuber> ah ok ho capito
<Drizamanuber> allora riavvio ubuntu e lo installo, poi torno qui
<kandros> che tipo di file è cmq'?
<emma> kandros: grazie per questi suggerimenti,un saluto e buona giornata
<kandros> perche rinominare l'estensione è un po diverso che cambiare nome al file
<kandros> emma, figurati, buona giornata anche a te
<rozzilla> Hallo!
<rozzilla> quando mi connetto alle cartelle condivise in azienda 1 volta su 2 ricevo questo errore:Impossibile mostrare «smb://discodati.local/archivio/».
<rozzilla> non capisco.. non lo fa sempre..
<Drizamanuber_> kandros: grazie, ho installato e con ubuntu è facilissimo eliminare quello che mi serviva, grazie
<kandros> Drizamanuber_, meglio cosi :)
<Drizamanuber_> un altro punto a favore di ubuntu
<kandros> cera bulk rename da solo o hai dovuto installare thunar?
<piterone> salve volevo sapere come si fa a disinstallare un programma con ubuntu 10.04 . Nello specifico volevo disistallare la virtualbox ...
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<kandros> per disinstallare come per installare ci son vari modi tra cui l'ubuntu software center il gestore gei pacchetti (synaptic) e ovviamente il terminale piterone
<kandros> piterone, da terminale devi fare "sudo apt-get remove nome_pacchetto_da_disinstallare"
<kandros> piterone, se invecie fai "sudo apt-get purge nome_pacchetto"  oltre al programma cancella anche i fuoi file di configurazioni ecc
<Drizamanuber> è possibile aggiungere spazi di lavoro a unity?
<Drizamanuber> ho visto che con cairo docks, si può fare, sarebbe belllo poterlo fare anche da unity
<piterone> grazie kandros, mi serviva il comando da terminale avendolo istallato manualmente;)
<kandros> puoi installare/disinstallare anche in modi diversi
<piterone> ultima cosa,ma il nome_pacchetto è lo stesso che ho scaricato? e cmq come faccio a vedere come si chiama esattamente?
<piterone> l'ultima volta che vi ho chiesto aiuto mi sembre che mi abbiate fatto disistallare con dpkg...
<jester-> piterone: se hai installato un pacchetto.deb lo trovi anche nel center. se lo hai compilato non compare da nessuna parte
<piterone> e quindi me lo devo ricordare io...
<kandros> dipende cosa hai installato e dove lo hai preso
<jester-> piterone: se non lo ricordi tu che lo hai messo............
<piterone> okok,no la virtualbox in questo caso l'ho istallata con gdebi
<piterone> ho un ultimo problemino posso chiedere?
<kandros> allora vai in synaptic
<kandros> e cerca virtual
<piterone> il suono nn si sente piu dalle casse ma solo dalle cuffie,come la prima volta che ho istallato ubuntu,forse gli ultimi aggiornamenti hanno cambiato qualcosa....
<kandros> non ne ho idea su questo io
<piterone> vabbe grazie cmq
<piterone> ciao a tutti, qualcuno conosce la virtualbox? dopo aver fatto gli aggiornamenti (nuovo kernel) nn mi parte piu, mi da questo errore "Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT)"  è un problema di privilegi?
<cristian_c> piterone, virtualbox-ose?
<piterone> no scaricata dal sito
<cristian_c> !chat | piterone
<piterone> per ubuntu 10.04 ultima versione
<cristian_c> il bot è in vacanza
<piterone> :D
<cristian_c> non essendo un pacchetto incluso nei repo ufficiali, non puoi domandare supporto su esso in questo canale
<piterone> :(
<cristian-bot> piterone, per argomenti non inerenti strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> un po' di supplenza :D
<cristian_c> veniamo a noi: il problema è che non so cme riconoscere il server audio che sto utilizzando
<cristian_c> il comando ps non restituisce mai niente provando con i server noti (ad esempio pulseaudio)
<cristian_c> siccome potrebbe (ma potrebbe) essere alsa, se digito il comando status alsa-store, ottengo:
<cristian_c> alsa-store stop/waiting
<cristian_c> voi ci capite qualcosa?
<gian_> Ciao, quando clicco su un file pdf (in un sito) e mi esce se aprire con visualizzatore immagine o salvare, come posso cambiare il visualizzatore immagini che non legge i pdf?
<jester-> gian_: se lo fai aprire lo legge
<gian_> no, devo prima salvarlo e poi poterlo aprire
<jester-> se vuoi aprirlo direttamente in firefox serve il plugin
<jester-> gian_: apri con evince
<gian_> cosa è evince?
<cristian_c> è il visualizzatore di pdf
<jester-> il visualizzatore pdf di gnomo
<cristian_c> è preinstallato anche con lxde
<gian_> sono andato in usr lib e ho trovato una cartella evince, è quella?
<kandros> ma quando puoi aprire un file da firefox e non sa come aprirlo mica ti chiede cosa vuoi usare?
<kandros> gian_,  quando clikki sul pdf cerca di aprirlo con visualizzatore immagini direttamente o ti chiede se vuoi aprirlo con quello?
<gian_> quando apro con visualizzatore immagini mi dice impossibile caricare l'immagine  file immagine sconosciuto
<kandros> ma scegli tu visualizzatore immagini da un'elenco o usa in automatico quello?
<kandros> gian_,
<gian_> no, usa quello in automatico
<kandros> dentro firefox
<kandros> vai in impostazioni
<kandros> net tab applicazioni togli l'associazione
<kandros> ai pdf al visualizztore immagini
<kandros> gian_,
<gian_> con evince-previewer sono riuscito a visualizzarlo adesso seguo la tua guida per associare i pdf a evince
<kandros> quando associ un'altro programma e ti fa il solito "sfoglia" e devi andarti a cercare il prgramma
<gian_> per impostazioni intendi preferenze?
<kandros> vai dentro /usr/bin e qui dovrebbe esserci evince
<kandros> si
<gian_> ok, risolto, ti rigrazio
<kandros> di nulla :)
<kandros> spesso si va a cercare chissa che soluzioni quando il problema è una stupidata
<cristian_c> altra questione:
<cristian_c> riguardo sempre al problema della gestione dei codici numerici dei tasti
<cristian_c> ho saputo che il programma alternativo che gestisce anche i codici dei tasti, keytouch, non ha tra i suoi file di configurazione il file keytouch che si trova in /etc/init.d
<cristian_c> quello in realtà è uno script di avvio ed ha a che fare con l'avvio automatico
<cristian_c> poi sembra che possa essere il server X il gestore predefinito di questi codici su ubuntu, se il server X è in esecuzione
<cristian_c> risulta anche a voi che sia il server X a gestire questa roba?
<cristian_c> Sul fatto che l'unico server video in esecuzione sia X non avrei molti dubbi, perché non ne conosco altri
<cristian_c> vi risulta anche questo?
<fainazza> !list
<gm15301> è possibile importare, durante la procedura d'installazione di una minimale, il deb salvato su una penna usb?
<gm15301> purtroppo non avendo cavo ethernet, ma solamente wireless, non posso scaricarlo
<gm15301> difatti non mi riconosce l'adattatore wireless usb
<cristian_c> uhm, procedura complicata
<cristian_c> da dove hai preso la minimale
<cristian_c> ?
<gm15301> cristian_c:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cristian_c> comunque, di quale deb parli?
<gm15301> firmware-ralink_0.34_all.deb
<gm15301> e bon, installerò tramite cd e dvd
<gm15301> poi depennerò il superfluo
<cristian_c> in genere serve una iso con il firmware già incluso
<cristian_c> non ne hai trovate?
<gm15301> purtroppo non ho trovato nulla, ho cercato il modello dell'adapter
<gm15301> ma mi sono imbattuto in una guida per le diverse versioni di debian
<gm15301> che mi consigliano quel deb - pacchetto - con l'aggiunta d'una serie di comandi
<gm15301> un modprobe mi pare
<gm15301> http://wiki.debian.org/rt2870sta
<gm15301> questa pagina
<gm15301> nel listo ci sta l'adapter usb
<cristian_c> ma nel deb ci saranno i firmware di tutti i chip ralink suppongo
<gm15301> presumo di si
<Nippon> ciao ragazzi
<Nippon> vorrei chiedervi un aiuto. all' avvio mi appare sempre la finestra  "sblocca portachiavi di accesso" vorrei che non apparisse più. sapreste dirmi come fare? Grazie
<kandros> Nippon, vai nelle opzioni delle password del portachiavi nel menu fai cambia passowed e quella nuova lasciala vuota
<Nippon> dove trovo opzioni password?
<kandros> non lo so sono su arch
<kandros> cerca nel menu di unity
<Nippon> da impostazioni di sistema non c'è. Io ho ubuntu 11.10
<kandros> password o qualcosa di simile
<kandros> chiavi di cifratura potrebbe essere
<Nippon> ok, grazie
<Nippon> sembra fatto, vedremo al prossimo avvio
<glpiana> ola
<Valgio63_> Salve a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire come devo fare per dare un comando sulla Kernel command line di grub2?
<jester1-> Valgio63_: a quale scopo
<Valgio63_> devo provare un radeon.disp_prioriry=2 per vedere se mi si risolve un problema con il driver ATI xorg.
<jester1-> Valgio63_: e cosa centra grub2
<Valgio63_> me lo ha consigliato uno degli sviluppatori. Poi dovrò aprire un Bug su freenode!
<glpiana> Valgio63_, premi il tasto "e" dopo aver ecidenziato il kernel da avviare. modifichi e poi premi ctrl+x
<jester1-> Valgio63_: aaah capi
<Valgio63_> ok ci provo. poi vi faccio sapere!!
<jester1-> Valgio63_: pigi edit vai sulla tiga kernel e aggiungi dopo quiet splash, quindi F10 per bootare
<Valgio63_> F10 o ctrl+x? Ah forse è la stessa cosa! Lui ( in inglese) mi diceva di premere shift durante il boot. Ma è la stessa cosa?
<glpiana> Valgio63_, all'avvio del pc tu visualizzi il menu di grub?
<Valgio63_> Si ovvio! Ma se ho capito facendo come mi dice Alex( lo sviluppatore) al menu non ci arrivo nemmeno, giusto? E poi come avvio?
<glpiana> Valgio63_, se viusalizzi il menu non ci devi arrivare, già ci arrivi al menu
<Valgio63_> Lapalissiano grazie!
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Valgio63_, lo shift all'avvio serve solo se non visualizzi il menu di grub
<Valgio63_> Quindi visualizzo ede eseguo come sopra. Ci sentiamo fra poco. Grazie di nuovo a tutti
<Steeler> C'è modo nel terminale o nautilus di vedere informazioni sulla data di creazione di un file o una cartella ?
<cristian_c> Steeler, la domanda dovrebbe essere più precisa
<jester1-> Steeler: ls -la
<cristian_c> lol
<jester1-> e la data iltima modifica compare in natilus
<cristian_c> sì, per questo dev'essere più precisa la domanda
<cristian_c> ci si può riferire alla data di creazione del file, e alla data della prima creazione del file (il prototipo insomma)
<cristian_c> la prima con ls -l, la seconda è una cosa diversa invece
<Steeler> perché il comando cd non mi fa entrare in cartelle con nomi lunghi?
<jester1-> Steeler: sudo debugfs -R 'stat /etc/hosts' /dev/sdbx
<kandros> fai quasi prima ad aprire un terminale direttamente dalla cartella :V
<jester1-> Steeler:  trova la data creazione di /etc/host dul /dev/sdx
<Steeler> non vi seguo
<jester1-> Steeler: digita le prile 3 lettere della cartella e piga tab
<Steeler> jester-, grazie risolto ^^
<Steeler> ls -ls mi da solo la data di ultima modifica.
<Steeler> *ls -la
<Steeler> jester1-, mi spieghi quella cosa del debug ?
<jester1-> Steeler:  sudo debugfs -R 'stat /etc/hosts' /dev/sdxx
<jester1-> xx = disco partizione
<jester1-> sda1 2 e etc o sdb
<jester1-> sdc
<Steeler> jester1-, si, lo vedo, ma mi interessava una cartella spefifica.
<jester1-> Steeler:  sudo debugfs -R 'stat /etc/' /dev/sdbx
<jester1-> vedi la data creazione di /etc
<Steeler> jester-, ok, quindi ?
<jester1-> Steeler: qundi cosa
<Steeler> jester1-, gli devo dare tutto il path ?
<jester1-> Steeler: diglielo in u orecchio
<OverMe> ma non basta stat /cartella per vedere le date di quella cartella?
<Steeler> OverMe, proviamo
<Steeler> bello lungo lo stat --help
<Steeler> OverMe, quella info, non la da.
<OverMe> Steeler, quale info?
<Steeler> OverMe, la data di creazione.
<jester1-> Steeler: telo devo scrivere una terza voltA?
<jester1-> STE
<jester1-> Steeler: la partizione su cui sta il file è ?
<Steeler> jester1-, io non riesco a capirti, Se sto nella cartella PIPPO come ottengo le sue info ?
<jester1-> Steeler: ti vine difficile anche il copia incolla?
<Steeler> jester1-, è una sotto cartella del desktop.
<jester1-> Steeler: è sda sdb 1 2 3
<jester1-> madu
<Steeler> jester-, sda1
<jester1-> Steeler: e la cartella dove sta
<Steeler> jester1-, steeler@steeler-desktop:~/Scrivania/Desktop3/ALTERVISTA steeler/tube$
<jester1-> sste
<jester1-> Steeler: sudo debugfs -R 'stat ~/Scrivania/Desktop3/ALTERVISTA steeler/tube$' /dev/sda1
<jester1-> Steeler: è crtime
<Steeler> jester1-, mi esce sempre la stessa data di prima.
<jester1-> Steeler: unisci ALTERVISTA steeler con un trattino
<jester1-> Steeler: sudo debugfs -R 'stat ~/Scrivania/Desktop3/ALTERVISTA-steeler/tube$' /dev/sda1
<Steeler> debugfs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<Steeler> ~/Scrivania/Desktop3/ALTERVISTA-steeler/tube$: File not found by ext2_lookup
<jester1-> Steeler: rinomina la cartella
<jester1-> Steeler: devi rinominarla la cartella
<jester1-> e poi dare il comando
<jester1-> non fare ma nomi interrotti
<Steeler> jester1-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/771219/
<Steeler> jester1-, nemmeno sul forum ci sono spiegazioni utili.
<Steeler> non esiste modo.
<Steeler> !chat
<jester1-> Steeler: la stringa funa ma sbagli il path
<jester1-> Steeler: rinomina la penultima dir con un nome solo
<Steeler> jester-, con una sola lettera ?
<Steeler> jester1-, con una sola lettera?
<jester1-> Steeler: crtime è la data creazione http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/771246/
<DeusEx> howdy
<Steeler> jester1-, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5929419/how-to-get-file-creation-date-in-linux
<jester1-> Steeler: sbagli il path
<jester1-> e 4
<Steeler> jester1-, cosa gli devo mettere, l'ultima dir con una sola lettera ?
<jester1-> Steeler: il path giusto gli devi mettere è giusto stelera?
<Steeler> jester1-, si
<jester1-> Steeler: comunque sbagli a scrivere il path, aiutati con tab
<Steeler> jester1-, non sbaglio.
<jester1-> Steeler: è il pc che non sbaglia
<jester1-> se+te
<Steeler> jester1-, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,269084.msg1923445.html#msg1923445
<jester1-> Steeler: prova sudo debugfs -R 'stat /etc/' /dev/sda1
<jester1-> va bè io cio ho provato
<Steeler> jester1-, ce l'hai fatta. Gli rispondo al forum allora.
<Steeler> crtime: 0x4e8acba1:a29af3ec -- Tue Oct  4 11:02:25 2011
<Steeler> jester1-, l'abbiamo capito per una cartella. Ma per un file ?
<jester1-> Steeler: è uguale
<jester1-> Steeler: sudo debugfs -R 'stat /etc/hosts' /dev/sda1
<jester1-> host è un file in /etc
<Steeler> jester1-, perché ho dato questo comando in un altro path, e mi da gli stessi valori?
<jester1-> Steeler: avrà la stessa data di creazione
<Steeler> jester1-, no, ho provato con un cartella che ho creato 3 giorni fa e da lo stesso valore.
<jester1-> Steeler: touch sticazz
<jester1-> Steeler: sudo debugfs -R 'stat sticazz' /dev/sdb1
<Steeler> jester1-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/771262/
<jester1-> Steeler: sudo debugfs -R 'stat sticazz' /dev/sda1 pensare e riflettere no?
<Steeler> jester1-, non funziona e basta.
<Steeler> jester1-, evidentemente l'OS non tiene traccia di queste cose
<jester1-> rinuncio
<jester1-> Steeler: ma che traccia il comando legge al momento
<jester1-> se sbagli il path o il nome dle fole come fa a trovarlo
<jester1-> del file*
<jester1-> Steeler: prima che dava sempre uguale scommeto che avevi incollato lo stesso comando
<jester1-> e ha letto lo stesso file
<jester1-> o cartella
<Steeler> jester1-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/771274/
<jester1-> Steeler: eddai con sdb1 osti* se stai su sda1 sda1 devi usare
<Steeler> jester1-, steeler@steeler-desktop:~/Scrivania/Desktop3/steelera/tube$ sudo debugfs -R 'stat video.htm' /dev/sda1
<Steeler> debugfs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<Steeler> video.htm: File not found by ext2_lookup
<jester1-> Steeler: sbagli il nome, ma sei duro
<jester1-> ls lo vede quel file?
<Steeler> jester1-, -rw-r--r-- 1 steeler steeler 4296 2011-12-15 12:24 video.htm
<jester1-> Steeler: sudo debugfs -R 'stat video.htm' /dev/sda1
<Steeler> jester1-, non va.
<OverMe> devi dargli il path completo
<Steeler> OverMe, e da dove lo piglio? dal  file system?
<OverMe> se si nella cartella dove c'è il file dai pwd
<OverMe> *sei
<Steeler> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/771293/
<OverMe> quello non è il path completo
<OverMe> pwd
<OverMe> e vedi il path completo
<Steeler> steeler@steeler-desktop:~/Scrivania/Desktop3/steelera/tube$ pwd
<Steeler> /home/steeler/Scrivania/Desktop3/steelera/tube
<OverMe> sudo debugfs -R 'stat /home/steeler/Scrivania/Desktop3/steelera/tube/video.htm' /dev/sda1
<Steeler> OverMe, ok, funge, ma le info non le da.
<OverMe> fai vedere che dice
<Steeler> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/771295/
<OverMe> Steeler, il crtime c'è
<Steeler> OverMe, si ma indica la data di oggi ! quel file è vecchio.
<OverMe> sei sicuro che non l'hai mai rinominato o spostato?
<Steeler> OverMe, sono sicuro.
<Steeler> OverMe, No, è un capia di un altro file, rinominata.
<Steeler> OverMe, No, è un copia di un altro file, rinominata.
<OverMe> Steeler, comunque non c'è storia. se il filesytem è ext4 quella data è giusta
<Steeler> OverMe, si, la data di oggi ^^
<OverMe> l'avrai rinominato oggi :)
<Steeler> OverMe, si, oggi..
<zappo_> per installare un programma su ubuntu 11/04 il sistema mi chiede di disinstallare tre pacchetti come faccio a sapere se quei tre pacchetti servono per qualche altro programma o posso disinstallarli tranquillamente?
<OverMe> zappo_, se quei pacchetti sono fondamentali per altri programmi ti farebbe rimuovere anche il programma da cui dipendono
<zappo_> OverMe, ok grazie
<BetaBrain> zappo_, di pacchetti si tartta se si può
<BetaBrain> tratta*
<^Alita> buonasera
<^Alita> sto cercasndo di compilasre  dei driver
<^Alita> ma michiede dei file tipo dvb-usb-common.h che non riesco a trovare nel pc, anche se ho installato i sorgenti del kernel
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti! Chi mi sa dire perchè dopo alcuni aggiornamenti di sistema, quando inserisco la mia internet key mi viene chiesta una password e non posso usare internet? Grazie!
<kosta> ciao. io uso ubuntu 11.10 con lxde e oggi appena lo acceso mi e venuto fuori lo sfondo di ubuntu classico e in piu i collegamenti sulla scrivania non vanno ma tutto il resto sembra a posto, come rimetto a posto la srivania?
<kosta> A e i collegamenti di wine invece sono tali ecuali a prima funzionano.
<kandros> hai per caso cancellato il pacchetto di ubuntu desktop? kosta
<kosta> no non ce lo proprio, ma non lo disinstallato io. se lo installo mi torna tutto normale? E cosa puo essere succeso (cio e che non ho il pachetto)
<kandros> kosta, no tranquillo è un meta-pacchetto... cmq fai una prova... da terminale apri nautilus e prova a trascinare qualcosa sul desktop
<bigkappa> Ciao a tutti
<bigkappa> vorrei chiedere una cosa. In Ubuntu 11.04 quale strumento è adatto a collegarsi ad una macchina remota dotata di indirizzo ip pubblico?
<Bauz> ciao a tutti
<Bauz> coooooome al solito... una domandina =)
<kosta> documenti ecc vano ma quando clico su un collegamento di un programma salta fuori questo messagio (lanciatore di aplicazioni non fidato)
<Bauz> ho il video che va a scatti...
<bigkappa> Ciao Bauz , che tipo di video?
<Bauz> ciao bigkappa, diciamo megavideo, youtube, e altro streaming, tipo skytg24
<bigkappa> Bauz, prima di tutto che browser usi e su che macchina stai lavorando?
<kosta> come faccio a vedere le ultime app installate?
<bigkappa> ciao kosta , basta che vai nell'ubuntu software center e clicchi a sinistra sulla voce Cronologia!
<Bauz> scusa bigkappa, stavo dando supporto alla mia signora su un altro pc.
<Bauz> allora, uso sia chromium che firefox
<Bauz> su firefox si vede leggermente meglio
<Bauz> ma sempre a scatti
<bigkappa> Bauz,  cerca di usare il chrome ufficiale. Che pc hai?
<Bauz> 10.04
<bigkappa> Bauz,  intendo è un pc recente o vecchio?
<Bauz> vecchietto....pentium4
<Bauz> se guardo un film scaricato pero va benissimo
<Bauz> sia con mplayer che vlc
<bigkappa> Bauz,  purtroppo anche io avevo un p4 prescott e i video andavano a scatti nonostante avessi aggiornato tutti i codec. Hai ragione i video caricati sul pc vanno benissimo!
<Bauz> ah...aggiungo....se su megavideo seleziono standard quality si vede abbastanza bene
<Bauz> quindi bigkappa dici che non c'è soluzione? se non ricordo male quando aveva su il windows andava bene....
<bigkappa> Bauz, il problema è che i video online che sfruttano il flash mettono sotto stress la cpu. Infatti se guardi il monitor di sistema la vedrai costantemente al 100%. Io non sono riuscito a rimediare ed alla fine ho poi cambiato pc e quello lo uso per altri motivi!
<Bauz> aaaaaaaaaah... capisco....
<bigkappa> Bauz, ero nella tua stessa situazione. Anche a me con Windows andavano bene. Ma era pur sempre Windows. Meglio cambiare pc che cambiare sistema operativo :D
<Bauz> ehehehe
<Bauz> capito.... vabbhèe, mi sa che a questo punto opto per partizionare il pc...per la mia signora metto windows, così guarda le sue cose in streaming etc etc
<Bauz> e mi metto una partizioncina di linux per me.....
<bigkappa> ottimo Bauz, consiglio mio, poi libero di farlo, è installare prima Win e poi Linux. Il grub manager del secondo è molto più performante. Importante, se hai p4 usa la partizione di swap!
<Bauz> ecco bigkappa, questa mi sembra interessante
<Bauz> quindi, installo windows da solo formattando tutto e su una unica partizione
<Bauz> una volta installato tutto, da windows installo linux e lui mi chiede se voglio partizionare
<Bauz> e li creo una partizione, giusto?
<Bauz> facendo cosi mi userà il grub manager di linux invece che quello di windows
<bigkappa> Bauz, se sei un pò pratico fai così. Scaricati il live di gparted. PArtizioni da subito il tuo hdd in due. Una destina a Win e una ad Ubuntu (visto che sei in questo canale presumo tu usi questo SO). Successivamente fai partire l'installazione di Win da cd e lo installi nella prima partizione. Fatto questo metti il cd di Ubuntu nel pc e lo fai partire da boot (come quello di Win) e lo installi nella seconda partizione, facendo
<bigkappa>  attenzione al punto in cui si parla di partizionamento manuale.
<Bauz> ma come boot manager quale mi usa in questo caso?
<Bauz> immagino che gparted sia come partition magic, un gestore di dischi....
<damiano> io non capisco
<damiano> cosa partiziona la gente
<damiano> una volta installato partition magic
<damiano> forse è per quello che è magic
<bigkappa> Bauz, si usa quello di ubuntu e gparte è come partition magica, ma secondo me meglio. Inoltre ha una iso per avvio da boot!
<Bauz> grazie mille allora.... ci risentiamo presto! =)
<bigkappa> di niente Bauz , a presto!
<bpietro> Bauz: la procedura di insatallazione Ubuntu fa tutto da sola, basta scegliere 'Installa Ubuntu accanto il sistema esistente'
<bpietro> *installazione
<bpietro> ache se hai precedentemente installato Windows su una partizione che occupa tutto il HD
<bpietro> ti chiede solo quanto spazio vuoi "rubare" a Windows (e ti propone anche valore giusto) poi ridimensiona la partizione di Windows e nel spazio liberato crea pertizione di swap e partizione per Ubuntu
<bpietro> certo se prima crei due pertizioni, si risparmia quel passo di ridimensionamento
<bpietro> *partizioni
<esulu> we
<Bauz> bpietro...questo era quello che pensavo effettivamente....
<Bauz> e facendo come dici tu, che gestore poi usa al boot?
<bpietro> grub, che si installa duranta la installazione di Ubuntu
<bpietro> *durante
<Bauz> ottttttimooo
<Bauz> ma perche mi parlate di swap sia tu che bigkappa....è una cosa necessaria?
<Bauz> non sarebbe la parte di disco che viene usata come ram?
<bpietro> cioè se hai 2 minuti di più (che dura quel ridimensionamento) installa tranquilmente Win e poi Ubuntu scegliedo 'installa accanto il sistema esistente' e poi vai a prenderti il caffé, lui fa tutto da solo :)
<bpietro> si si, è usata quando si esaurisce la RAM.
<Bauz> ho capito....bene dai, mi sa che farò proprio così
<bpietro> e c'e bisogno di memoria per nuovo processo. Kernel sceglie una parte di RAM, occupata da uno dei processi addormentati, la copia sul disco nella partizione swap e così libera RAM per poter avviare nuovo processo
<Bauz> aaaaaaaaah capito.... che furbo che è Kernel!
<bpietro> e quando quel processo addormentato vuole svegliarsi, kernel carica dalla swap la sua parte di RAM (liberandola, se c'è bisogno, con spostamento al swap di RAM d'un altro processo)
<bpietro> può succedere, quando la macchina è molto sovracaricata, che il kernel non fa nient altro che 'swappare'
<bpietro> ma questo è estremo che indica, che qualcosa non va bene e che si deve ridurre a mano carico
<Bauz> può essere che quello che dici, su un mac, vengano chiamate "finestre"?
<Bauz> finestre in uscita e finestre in entrata
<bpietro> boh, così al fondo non conosco mac, ma Win usa la stessa tecnica, solo che come area di swap non usa una partizione da parte ma un swap file
<Bauz> capito...
<Bauz> bene dai, peccato comunque la questione video su ubuntu....cominciava proprio a piacermi
<Bauz> ero molto ben disposto ad abbandonare windows per sempre
<bpietro> ?? qualche problema di video?
<Bauz> lo streaming, un po a scatti =(
<Bauz> un bel po diciamo...
<Bauz> mentre invece i file video da pc non hanno nessun problema
<bpietro> e che driver video usi? quello di linux o quello del produttore di scheda grafica?
<Bauz> bella domanda...com'era il comando.... glxinfo, giusto?
<Bauz> 1.3 Mesa 7.10.2
<bpietro> mah, questo a memoria non lo ricordo, ma vai su Sistema-> Amministrazione -> driver aggiuntivi e la ti dice, se cìè driver di produttore a disposizione e se è attualmente in uso
<bpietro> *c'è
<Bauz> mi sa che non ho quel path.... perchè ho lubuntu
<bpietro> da me Ubuntu 10.04, lubuntu non conosco (solo di nome)
<Bauz> mi dice che "nessun driver proprietario è in uso su questo sistema"
<Bauz> quindi direi che sto usando quello di linux
<Bauz> che se ho capito bene si chiama 1.3 Mesa 7.10.2
<bpietro> allora secondo la scheda video che hai prova ad installare driver del produttore
<Bauz> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]
<bpietro> ma perché lubuntu? ubuntu leggero per macchine meno potenti? poi non ti devi meravigliare se video va a scatti ;)
<Bauz> scarico dal sito del produttore direttamente?
<bpietro> ma secondo me è solo questione di driver, se su Win va bene
<Bauz> mah...ti dico....leggevo di lubunto che era piu leggero e visti gli anni del pc.....
<bpietro> penso di sì
<Carlin0> !ati
<bpietro> io l'ho scaricato tramite quella funzione driver aggiuntivi, perciò non lo so da dove è andato a pescarlo
<Carlin0> uff
<bpietro> ma il sito del produttore mi pare sarebbe ottimo punto di partenza
<Bauz> Carlin0, tu cosa ne dici? =)
<bpietro> oppure ti fai prima googlata 'lubuntu driver ati'
<Carlin0> Bauz, dai una occhiata qui , male non ti fa → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati
<bpietro> Carlin0: :)
<Bauz> Carlin0 faccio un giro subito.... mi sa che ci ero gia stato...
<alessandro> buonasera a tutti
<bpietro> buonasera alessandro
<bigkappa> bpietro, Bauz  scusate mi ero assentato
<Bauz> niente bigkappa...qui si era riaperta la discussione sulla scheda video
<Bauz> bpietro consigliava i driver proprietari e Carlin0 di fare un giro sulla wiki
<bigkappa> si si ho letto Bauz , effettivamente non mi è venuto in mente di dirtelo. Diciamo che l'ho dato per scontato visto che ubuntu avvisa al primo avvio. Scoperto qualcosa Bauz ?
<Bauz> sto investigando, ma sulla wiki ero già stato...e della mia ATI, non dice niente
<bpietro> e zio Google dice qualcosa?
<Bauz> ci avevo perso un po di ore prima di chiedere qui sul forum
<Bauz> pero avevo trovato tanti che avevano lo stesso problema, aprivano discussioni su forum magari qualcuno cominciava ad aiutarlo ma poi spariva
<Bauz> scusa...dicevo qui sulla chat
<bigkappa> purtroppo i driver sono sempre argomenti scottanti
<Bauz> per carità, questa pagina è interessantissima: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<Bauz> ma la mia scheda  è la ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]
<Bauz> che sinceramente non trovo nè in quelle in tabella, ne in quelle legacy, ne da nessuna parte
<Bauz> ho appena trovato una cosa interessantissima girando su google...hiihihihi
<Bauz> una petizione online dei possessori  della mia scheda grafica, per chiedere alla ATI di fare un driver decente per Linux
<Bauz> mi sa proprio che sono spacciato...
<bigkappa> Bauz, che sfiga! Non hai altre schede video da sostituire?
<Bauz> su un portatile? non sono un esperto.... su un desktop lo saprei anche fare ma su un notebook non so se è ugualmente facile...
<bigkappa> ah allora niente Bauz , pensavo avessi un fisso! Come non detto!
<Linux_4eveR> salve ragazzi , ho un piccolo problemino , praticamente non riesco a connettermi tramite wifi, solo via cavo, la connesione è formata da un cavo della linksys che ha l'indirizzo ip assegnato 192.168.1.2 e da li dovrei prendere internet , questo cavo l'ho collegato ad un ruter della alice che ha l'ip 192.168.1.1. Dal pc di mio padre ho impostato i dns server con ip 192.168.1.2 ma con linux non mi funziona la stessa cosa. Ho wicd installato,
<Linux_4eveR> magari se qualcuno puo darmi una mano gli sarei tanto grato
<Linux_4eveR> Il pc di mio padre ha Windows.
<Bauz> bah....col dns configurato cosi dubito
<bigkappa> Ciao Linux_4eveR , non ho capito bene la situazione. Cosa vuol dire che hai un cavo cisco con indirizzo ip?
<Bauz> da terminale puoi provare a fare ping 8.8.8.8?
<andrea1> quando massimizzo un file di libre office mi spariscono le iconcine in alto a sx, quando invece minimizzo ricompaiono...........uso ubuntu 11.10 qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<bigkappa> andrea1, questa è una funziona di Unity
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: praticamente all 'ageggio della linksys riesco a collegarmi anche via browser digitando l'ip Bauz bigkappa
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR, ricapitolando tu hai un router alice. 2 pc e cosa esattamente di cisco?
<bigkappa> andrea1, devi disabilitarlo o comunque guardare nelle impostazioni grafiche per togliere tale funzione
<Bauz> ma il tuo è un problema di reti piu che di linux, o sbaglio? (e qui potrebbe interessarmi =)
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: sono conesso ad internet tramite un antenna wimax, una 4g insomma, da questa parte un cavo ethernet che arriva ad una specie di modem sempre di questa compagnia , da li parte un altro cavo ethernet che si connette al pc in teoria , pero volendo dividere il segnale l'ho fatto passare dal ruter della alice che è l'unico che ho a casa bigkappa
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: Non proprio , dato che su Windows l'ho impostato al volo, su linux mi da il problema
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR, scusa, se attacchi direttamente il cavo lan al router alice internet funziona?
<Bauz> Linux_4eveR: iniziamo così, quanti pc ci sono? quello di tuo papa è quello con linux?
<bigkappa> quello che vuoi fare tu Linux_4eveR è collegarti con il tuo pc via wifi?
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: si
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: ok andiamo per ordine , si ho 2 pc , il mio con linux kubuntu e quello di mio padre con windows
<bigkappa> ok Linux_4eveR . Se questi due gli attacchi tramite cavo lan, riesci a navigare?
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: poi ho un ruter wifi della alice a cui arriva un cavo ethernet dentro che sarebbe quello da cui prendo l'internet
<Bauz> ok, quindi tu sei via cavo e tuo papa via wifi
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: bigkappa ora sto navigando con tutti e due , pero il mio è attaco con cavo , con il wifi mi da problema , con quello di mio padre non fa storie il wifi
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: si
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR, quello è il doppino telefonico che arriva dalla presa telefonica a muro, non un cavo ethernet
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: pero vorrei anche io il wifi :)
<Bauz> ok ok....bigkappa, credo che il suo sia solo un problema di wifi sul suo pc
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: finora ha sempre funzionato il wifi , dato che prima di mettere questo internet avevo fastweb e andava bene
<bigkappa> ok Linux_4eveR . Premesso che il cavo è sempre la cosa migliore. Tuo papà usa un portatile ed ha la scheda wireless inclusa, mentre il tuo no? Per questo hai comprato quella chiavetta?
<bigkappa> si Bauz , ma bisogna bene capire quanti scatolotti ha per collegarsi! Non capisco il perchè di un altro modem oltre a quello di alice.
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: 1. non è una chiavetta 2. la mia scheda wifi è inclusa come quella di mio padre , l'unica differenza è che mio padre ha windows io linux
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: non hai capito bene , ti rispiego
<Bauz> Linux_4eveR: ma della linksys hai un cavo?
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: si
<Bauz> ok dai...
<Carlin0> Linux_4eveR, e che scheda wifi è?
<Bauz> senti ma, se stacchi il cavo via WIFI ti vede le reti?
<Linux_4eveR> un attimo
<bigkappa> rispiega dettagliatamente Linux_4eveR
<Linux_4eveR> mi sono un po confuso
<Linux_4eveR> comunque il provider è il seguente
<Linux_4eveR> http://max.linkem.com/l/home_t/7
<bigkappa> anche noi Linux_4eveR
<Linux_4eveR> rispiego meglio
<Linux_4eveR> un po di pazienza grazie :)
<bigkappa> siamo tutti qui Linux_4eveR
<Linux_4eveR> quel provider la linkem è un provider che da alle persone una connesione senza cavi come quella del cellulare , ma non usa chiavette varie invece prende il segnare da un antenna come la parabola della tv , da quel antenna parte un cavo che si inserisce in un modem , che mi è stato dato dall provider stesso il quale riceve il segnale dell'antenna lo manipola e lo rende utilizzabile per il pc, qundi da questo modem esce un altro cavo che dovrà e
<Linux_4eveR> ssere inserito nel pc con cui vuoi navigare , entrambi i cavi finora menzionati sono di tipo ethernet. Il cavo in teria lo dovresti mettere nel computer con cui navighi e usare un normale cavo , ma il tecnico che me l'ha installato ha detto che potevo utilizzare un ruter wifi per dividere il segnale. Percio ho collegato questo cavo che esce dal modem nel ruter di alice ( che mi è rimasto dal adsl che avevo nella vecchia casa ) solo per sdoppiare
<Linux_4eveR>  il segnale e usarlo con il wifi. Il pc di mio padre che ha windows non ha fatto storie nella configurazine del wifi, il mio invece che ha linux da problemi con il wifi. Premessa il wifi mi ha sempre funzionato dato che non ho maii dovuto usare server dns aggiuntivi. Ma ho avuto sempre la ADSL finora.  bigkappa  Carlin0   Bauz
<Carlin0> Linux_4eveR, io veramente ti avevo chiesto una cosa ...
<Linux_4eveR> Carlin0: è una interna , non so che scheda sia
<Linux_4eveR> Carlin0: come faccio a controllare ?
<Carlin0> Linux_4eveR, dai al terminale → lspci
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR, prima il wifi ti funzionava correttamente, ok, ma avevi già linux? oppure lo hai messo da poco e non ti funziona?
<Carlin0> e mettilo sul paste → http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: ha sempre funzinato anche con linux
<Carlin0> ambè...
<Linux_4eveR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/771619/
<bigkappa> ok Linux_4eveR , la tua scheda wifi riconosce il segnale?
<bigkappa> cioè vede la rete, il suo ssid?
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: la cosa strane è , che riconosce il segnale del ruter alice , si collega , mi fa accedere al menu
<Carlin0> Linux_4eveR, è una  intel ... strano dovrebbe andare
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: di configurazione del ruter di alice , mi fa anche accedere alla configurazione del modem linkem digatando l'ip 192.168.1.2 nel browser
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: qundi si connette sia con il modem , sia con il ruter
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: ma non naviga
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR, il pc di tuo padre naviga correttamente in wifi?
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: si , gli ho solo impostato nel tcp/ip 4 il dns primario come 192.168.1.2
<Bauz> e allora dai.... è facile =)
<Bauz> forse
<Bauz> hehehehe, Linux_4eveR: puoi provare a fare un ping 8.8.8.8?
<bigkappa> Bauz,  è meglio 8.8.4.4
<Bauz> anche....
<Linux_4eveR> cosa devo pingare ? e devo staccare il cavo ? bigkappa
<bigkappa> no Linux_4eveR , apri il terminale e digita
<bigkappa> ping 8.8.8.8
<bigkappa> e ping 8.8.4.4
<bigkappa> dubito comunque riesca a pingare dal suo pc Bauz
<Bauz> ma dovrebbe staccare il cavo prima pero
<Bauz> secondo me ha un problema di dns....
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: prorpio questo dicevo
<Linux_4eveR> comunque con cavo lo pinga
<bigkappa> si si Bauz e Linux_4eveR senza cavo collegato. Devi essere solo in wifi
<Linux_4eveR> anche il secondo
<Linux_4eveR> ora stacco il cavo
<Linux_4eveR> ci risentiamo tra poco per il risultato
<bigkappa> ok Linux_4eveR
<Bauz> io comunque continuo la mia ricerca sulla scheda video =)
<bigkappa> Bauz, comunque hai ragione. Ha solo un problema di dns. Sul pc del padre ha messo un dns predefinito da linkem
<bigkappa> cioè quello che prende direttamente il linkem. Deve solo impostare il dns. O cosa migliore, entrare nella configurazione di alice ed impostare lì direttamente gli indirizzi dns. Magari quelli di google. Così in automatico ogni pc via wifi funzionerà correttamente ed eviterà di cambiare sempre le impostazioni se porta il pc altrove
<Bauz> mah... non ho ancora ben capito, pero è vero che a vero che a volte via wifi ti prende come dns l'ip del router
<Bauz> sì esatto...se fa così allora quando i pc si collegano in wifi vengono informati dal router alice dei dns,e sono a posto
<bigkappa> esatto. Ora lui ha in dhcp il router con i dns di alice che però non funzionano
<Bauz> mi sa anche a me
<bigkappa> se imposta da alice i dns di google o anche quelli del linkem è apposto! Anche se via cavo è sempre meglio. Ma magari necessita il collegamento senza cavo
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: niente non pinga nessuno dei due
<Bauz> mitico comunque, mi sa che ha un adsl via satellite
<Bauz> è il primo che conosco
<bigkappa> ok Linux_4eveR , allora quello che ti consiglio è questo
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: non è via satellite , sono delle antenne poste in tutta italia , grandi antenne e tu ti prendi il segnalre come se avessi una radio in casa
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR, metti il cavo, collegati a 192.168.1.1 (ovvero il router di alice) e cerca la voce dns o simili e in quel campo insierisci questi indirizzi
<bigkappa> 8.8.8.8
<bigkappa> 8.8.4.4
<bigkappa> 192.168.1.2
<bigkappa> salva il tutto
<FloodBotIt1> bigkappa: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: cammina pure bene , in mattinate ha una velicita di 8 mega
<bigkappa> e vedrai che funziona Linux_4eveR
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: ora provo
<bigkappa> ok Linux_4eveR , facci sapere
<Bauz> ah...una cosa tipo Wi-Max
<Bauz> interessante comunque
<bigkappa> anche io cercavo qualcosa di simile Bauz Linux_4eveR .
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: è il wi-max
<Bauz> in che zona sei bigkappa?
<bigkappa> Bauz, nord italia! Piemonte
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: niente da fare , non ho impostazione per i dns nel menu del ruter
<bigkappa> sicuro Linux_4eveR , che router è?
<Linux_4eveR> alice gate voip 2 plus wifi
<Linux_4eveR> gigirock:
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa:
<Carlin0> Linux_4eveR, hai detto che usi wicd ?
<Linux_4eveR> Carlin0: si
<Bauz> Linux_4eveR: di sicuro c'è...che poi si riesca a configurare è un altra cosa
<Carlin0> prova a installare network-manager-gnome
<Linux_4eveR> Carlin0: devo riavviare ?
<Carlin0> no
<Linux_4eveR> Carlin0: ora cosa ?
<Carlin0> o forse dopo installato si ... per fare in modo che prensa in mano lui la connessione
<Carlin0> prenda*
<Linux_4eveR> Carlin0: riavvio allora ?
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR, ti spiego come stanno le cose ora. Praticamente dal pc di tuo papà hai impostato manualmente il dns e quindi il pc di tuo padre funziona. Se tu non lo avessi fatto, essendo il pc attaccato al router di alice prendeva predefiniti i dns di Alice che però sulla tua linea non funzionano. Dando tu l'indirizzo di Linkem, il pc prende quelli predefiniti di Linkem. Quello che ti dicevo di fare io è perchè in questo modo
<bigkappa> , qualsiasi dispositivo collegato via cavo o wifi al router avrebbe preso i dns pubblici di internet e non avresti dovuto settare tutto manualmente. Metti caso che vengono amici a casa? O ancora che tu porti il tuo pc in giro devi disabilitare i dns, a meno che tu non metta quelli di google. A te la scelta
<Carlin0> si prova Linux_4eveR
<Bauz> bigkappa, mi sa che non ce la fa a configurare il dns sul router... perche lo dovrebbe configurare lato WAN, mentre lui sta usando solo la parte lan,
<Bauz> anche il modem linkem è attaccato su una porta ethernet lato lan
<Linux_4eveR> io riavvio :) voi geni discutete poi mi fate sapree Carlin0 Bauz bigkappa , si è stato attacato a una porta lan il modem linkem
<bigkappa> lo so Bauz , a questo punto gli conviene mettere dns non proprietari mediante l'indirizzo ip del linkem. Ma magari mettere quelli di google. Che funzionano ovunque!
<Bauz> secondo me alla fine se li configura fissi sul pc magari si risolve problemi...  tempo fa ho dovuto farlo con virgilio perche i dns suoi mi filtravano alcuni indirizzi aziendali =(
<bigkappa> si infatti Bauz è quello che dicevo io. Ma non deve mettere 192.168.1.2, perchè altrimenti poi se porta il pc via non funziona. Deve mettere quelli di google che abbiamo detto prima.
<Bauz> esatto... e bella finita
<Bauz> ragazzi, una frase del tipo "Il supporto AGP va compilato nel kernel.
<Bauz> " cosa vi dice?
<bigkappa> niente Bauz  spiacente
<Bauz> ragazzi, mi stacco...spero Linux_4eveR risolva
<Bauz> io continuo a cercare per la mia scheda grafica, ma dubito che ne verrò fuori
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: niente da fare , con quello che mi ha detto carlino
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz:
<Bauz> Linux_4eLinux_4eveRveR: hai provato i ping da wifi?
<Linux_4eveR> ho messo network-manager-gnome anche se ho kubuntu e non ha combinato niente di buono
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: si , ma non vanno
<Linux_4eveR> Bauz: ho messo anche network manager di kde ma non fa niente lo stesso
<Linux_4eveR> mahhh , ora sono sia con network manager di kde e sia con wicd , che casino
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR,  entra nella configurazione della scheda di rete
<Linux_4eveR> dove ? bigkappa
<bigkappa> Linux_4eveR, modifica connessioni, senza fili
<bkerensa> Hello :)
<bigkappa> in alto dove hai il segnale del collegamento alla rete
<bkerensa> Does l30n use IRC here much?
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: ho kde io
<bigkappa> avrai qualcosa di adatto alla rete comunque Linux_4eveR
<Linux_4eveR> si dimmi cosa devo modificare e lo trovo bigkappa
<bigkappa> devi impostare indirizzo ip mnanuale
<Linux_4eveR> aham
<bigkappa> togliere il dhcp e mettere i dns manualmente
<Linux_4eveR> li ho gia messi
<Linux_4eveR> i dns
<Linux_4eveR> il gateway che metto bigkappa ?
<bigkappa> gli hai messi sulla scheda di rete lan Linux_4eveR , gateway metti 192.168.1.2
<bigkappa> e dns metti 8.8.8.8
<bigkappa> e ancora 8.8.4.4
<bkerensa> alessandro: is your last name Menti?
<Linux_4eveR> no li ho messi sulla wifi i dns
<bigkappa> metti quelli che ti ho dato io
<alessandro> bkerensa, no mi dispiace
<Linux_4eveR> bigkappa: e il serch domain che ci meeto ?
<Bauz> lascia vuoto
<Linux_4eveR> ok
<Linux_4eveR> ora provo
<bkerensa> alessandro: ok grazie solo cercando di trovare qualche italiano membri del team l30n e alessandro menti ad un colloquio per Ubuntu Developer News
<alessandro> bkerensa, mi dispiace ma non sono a quei livelli magari un giorno......
<bkerensa> alessandro: sapete se l30n arriva sulla irc italiano qui? So che è indicato come parte del team italiano di Ubuntu Loco
<bigkappa> alessandro, cos'è la l30n
<bigkappa> allora Linux_4eveR ?
<Bauz> ragazzi...forse ho trovato i miei drivers....
<Linux_4eveR_> bigkappa: niente da fare
<Linux_4eveR_> bigkappa: non ne vuole sapere
<Bauz> linux, puoi provare anche adesso, col cavo  a fare un traceroute 8.8.4.4 da terminale
<Linux_4eveR_> io vado a nanna lasciamo perdere che domani devo lavorare , linux di sicuro non mi guadagna i soldi :D , magari domani sera continuiamo bauz e bigkappa  grazie lo stesso del tempo che avete perso con me
<bigkappa> figurati Linux_4eveR_ a domani!
<Bauz> volentieri...non demordiamo
<Bauz> =)
<Bauz> vado anche io....
<Bauz> solo una cosa veloce bigkappa
<Bauz> ho trovato un driver per la mia ati che pero dice:
<Bauz> Automated installer and Display Drivers for XFree86 4.3 and X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1
<Bauz> io immaginodi non avere quella versione di x.org, giusto?
<bigkappa> penso Bauz , prova. Tentar non nuoce, male che vada non viene abilitato
<Bauz> ho scoperto che ho la 11.0
<Bauz> puffffffff
<Bauz> niente...vado a letto, ci penso domani
<Bauz> buono sciopero dei trasporti a tutti
<Bauz> e grazie mille come al solito per l'aiuto
<bigkappa> ciao Bauz , notte!
<cristian_c> due domande flash
<cristian_c> prima domanda:
<alessandro> scusate ma è possibile installare skype in ubuntu 11.10? Oppure ci sono dei problemi?
<bigkappa> alessandro, che tipo di problemi?
<alessandro> io ho ubuntu 11.10 ma nel software center non me lo installa direttamente
<cristian_c> devo sostituire il gestore predefinito dei codice numerici dei tasti in ubuntu con quello di un programma alternativo (nel mio caso keytouch). Ho saputo che il file di nome keytouch presente in /etc/init.d/ non è un file di configurazione
<bigkappa> installalo da terminale alessandro
<cristian_c> ma in realtà è uno script di avvio (ha a che fare con l'avvio automatico)
<alessandro> bigkappa, ho provato anche da li ma non lo trova
<bigkappa> devi aggiungere la repo allora
<alessandro> bigkappa, penso di averlo già fatta in teoria
<bigkappa> hai aggiornato?
<alessandro> con update?
<alessandro> scusa aggiungere
<alessandro> no non ho aggiunto repo
<bigkappa> devi aggiungere
<bigkappa> aggiornare ed installare poi
<alessandro> che repo devo aggiungere?
<cristian_c> Inoltre potrebbe essere il gestore predefinito dei codic numerici dei tasti in ubuntu
<cristian_c> vi risulta?
<cristian_c> *codici
<cristian_c> scusate
<alessandro> bigkappa,  che repo dovrei aggiungere per installarlo?
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere il server X il gestore predefinito per questi codici in ubuntu
<cristian_c> risulta anche a voi?
<bigkappa> alessandro, hai provato dal sito di skype prima?
<alessandro> no dal sito no perchè non mi dà la possibilità di scelgilere 11.10
<alessandro> scegliere sorry
<bigkappa> scegline un altra, basta che sia ubuntu!
<cristian_c> e comunque nel caso questo server sia in esecuzione, ma credo che come server video possa essere l'unico candidato, io conosco solamente questo
<alessandro> ok
<cristian_c> vi risulta anche questo?
<cristian_c> seconda domanda
<cristian_c> il problema è che non riesco a capire quale server audio sto utilizzando con lubuntu
<cristian_c> il comando ps non restituisce niente nei vari tentativi con i server audio più noti
<cristian_c> ad esempio pulseaudio
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere alsa
<cristian_c> se digito: status alsa-store
<cristian_c> il terminale restituisce: alsa-store stop/waiting
<cristian_c> come devo interpretare questa cosa?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-16
<pjh> http://goo.gl/ewLb1
<pjh>  A model for real Sim City
<iusele> ciao
<iusele> !list
<bigkappa> !list
<horaz> Ciao
<horaz> C'è nessuno?
<horaz> salve
<BetaBrain> giorno
<dimitri> salve. un consiglio se potete.   ho installato ubuntu 11.10 su un eeepc con grafica 1280x600 ed ho qualche problema con le finestre e vorrei ridurre i caratteri. come faccio ?
<dimitri> spesso on vedo i tasti ok e altre cose che di solito sono in fondo
<dimitri> c'e' una soluzione ?
<dimitri> salve
<dimitri> mi consigliate cosa installare su un eeepc con grafica 1024x600 vedevo eeebuntu ma non capisco cosa sia
<dimitri> c'e' una versione di ubuntu consigliata per questo tipo di portatilini o debbo usare x forza windows 7
<enzotib> dimitri, una soluzione è quella di creare una seconda riga di workspaces (non mi ricordo se c'è già), in modo che se la finestra è su un workspace della riga superiore, il pezzo che non si vede sarà visibile nel workspace che gli sta sotto
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimo18> Ultramegabuonissima giornata :)
<Lobo77> salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto per configurare una seconda scheda di rete su ubuntu 11.10, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Lobo77> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> Lobo77: scheda pc?
<jester-> pci*
<lucilla> ho una webcam fissa sul portatile ma quando apro il video su skype mi vedono a rovescio, dove posso trovare le impostazioni della webcam?
<Lobo77> scusate mi era caduta la connessione, credo jester- mi avevi risposto per caso dopo che mi avevi chiesto se la scheda era PCI ed io avevo detto il tutto?
<jester-> Lobo77: se pci e riconosciuta da linux funza di natura
<jester-> Lobo77: la dovresti vedere con: ifconfig
<kandros> lucilla, è un pc asus vero?
<Matt_91> lucilla: gira la webcam :)
<Lobo77> un attimo che apro il terminale e ti dico, ma avevo fatto una scansione delle rete network ma mi dava solo la eth0 che sarebbe poi quella integrata
<Lobo77> niente, mi da solamente la eth0
<Matt_91> lucilla: comuque qui c'è una bella discussione e sembra che abbiano risolto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=336968.0
<jester-> Lobo77: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<Lobo77> sicuramente allo non l'ha riconosciuta, come posso fare per fargliela riconoscere? con altre distro non avevo problemi, ora provo
<jester-> Lobo77: fa vedere la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Lobo77
<lucilla> kandros.....si
<Lobo77> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet (rev b0)
<Lobo77> e questa è solo quella integrata, l'altra è una realteck
<kandros> lucilla, per motivi di spazio montano la fotocamera al contrario i furboni della asus ^^ e poi tramte software cambiano l'inclinazione, che versione hai di ubuntu ?
<jester-> Lobo77: controlla che sia installata bene che adesso è come se non ci fosse
<Lobo77> lo so, ma è inserita bene nello slot pci, quando ci giravo con winzoz me la riconosceva senza problemi
<lucilla> kandros ho la 11.04
<jester-> Lobo77: spegni il pc. togli corrente e pulisci con alcol i contati maschio/femmina e rimettila
<Lobo77> provo
<Lobo77> grazie mille
<lucilla> kandros, cosa faccio?
<kandros> lucilla, so che andrebbe ricompilato il kernel aggiungendo delle modifiche per ribaltare la webcam ma non saprei come aiutarti in quello, pero ho letto che ci suono un po di workaround usando dei programmi o modificando certi parametri per esempio per farla andare diritta in skype
<jester-> lucilla: con skype?
<lucilla> jester, sì
<FraDolcino> ciao ho un strano problema con firefox, se uso il tasto destro su un qualsiasi link si blocca oscurandosi, rimanendo così per mezzo minuto, qualcuno ha un'idea di cosa sia?
<jester-> lucilla: prova a dare da terminale
<jester-> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<lucilla> jester, si è aperta la finestra di login, e quando ho fatto l'accesso ho visto che la webcam è ok
<lucilla> come faccio a redere questa modifica valida anche senza avviare da terminale?
<jester-> lucilla: bisogna modificare il comando del lanciatore
<lucilla> facile?
<jester-> facile ma devo trovare l'appunto
<lucilla> ok io intanto faccio da mangiare :)
<jester-> lucilla: vuoi fare icona sul desktop?
<kandros> jester-, non puo modificare il collegamento di skype dentro /usb/bin aggiungendo la stringa del ld preload?
<glpiana> kandros, collegamento?
<jester-> kandros: è un eseguibile
<joshuak> salve a tutti
<lucilla> eccomi scusate
<jester-> lucilla: vuoi fare icona sul desktop?
<lucilla> io ho già l'icona nella barra laterale
<joshuak> ho un inspiegabile problema con le porte usb
<kandros> beh si non è uno script che va a ripigliare il programma? glpiana
<jester-> lucilla: unity allora
<lucilla> esatto jester
<glpiana> kandros, è un eseguibile
<joshuak> alcune penne usb vengono lette con win ma non su ubuntu
<joshuak> 10.04
<jester-> glpiana: dove cazzo sta il .desktop da moficare the sei inciuciato con unity
<joshuak> in particolare la penna è una adata
<glpiana> joshuak, apri un terminale, scrivi: tail -f /var/log/messages    e poi infila la chiavetta
<glpiana> !paste | joshuak
<ubottu-it> joshuak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> jester-, spe che cerco
<glpiana> jester-, /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop pre esempio
<glpiana> *per
<lucilla> io faccio la spola con la cucina :)
<jester-> lucilla: cat /usr/share/applications/skype e metti nel paste
<jester-> 1paste | lucilla
<jester-> !paste | lucilla
<ubottu-it> lucilla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joshuak> non ho capito come funziona l'ubottu!
<jester-> cosa ci sarebbe da capire, ubottu e floodbot sono antispam
<joshuak> no dico come faccio ad inserire il risultato del comando
<glpiana> joshuak, devi andare sul sito indicato e incollare quanto ti è uscito nel terminale
<joshuak> ok
<lucilla> jester, con quel comando non mi esce nulla nel terminale
<joshuak> ecco l'indirizzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772086/
<joshuak> fatto
<joshuak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772086/
<joshuak> qui si è bloccato tutto.....
<joshuak> rieccomi
<joshuak> riposto il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772086/
<lucilla> jester, che debbo fare?
<joshuak> pare che l'usb lo senta ma non esce l'icona nè sul desk nè in nautilus
<glpiana> joshuak, scrivi: cat /etc/fstab         e metti su pastebin
<joshuak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772091/
<glpiana> joshuak, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<glpiana> joshuak, poi dai ls /mnt e vedi se elenca i file della chiave
<joshuak> dice che i device speciale ls non esiste
<glpiana> joshuak, fa vedere che hai scritto
<joshuak> ho sbagliato aspe...
<joshuak> al sudo mi dice si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<glpiana> joshuak, se non ti spiace, metti su pastebin
<joshuak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772092/
<glpiana> joshuak, oki, la vede, ma non gli piace il filesystem. mettila in windows e fai un check del disco
<joshuak> cioè?
<joshuak> un defrag? epoi?
<glpiana> joshuak, e poi riprovi
<joshuak> :-) ok .....senti ma dove si può imparare a conoscere così bene il proprio SO linux
<lobo77> rieccomi, ora mi riconosce e mi fa funzionare correttamente la LAN PCI, solo che ho un altro piccolo problema: ho impostato la connessione DSL su una delle due schede, se entrambe sono attivate (cioè connesse alla rete, anche se una DAL e l'altra rete locale) la connessione DSL non funziona
<lobo77> DAL > DSL
<glpiana> joshuak, bisogna usarlo :)
<glpiana> !comandi | joshuak qui trovi un po' di comandi
<ubottu-it> joshuak qui trovi un po' di comandi: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<joshuak> :-) sto usando ubuntu da più di 6mesi oramai senza toccare win e però queste conoscenze del terminale, comandi e risoluzione dei problemi non è una cosa che s'impara con l'uso credo
<joshuak> anche perchè non è la prima volta che mi capitano dei  piccoli problemi risolti dalla comunità
<joshuak> però ricevere la soluzione non necessariamente significa imparare il come...cmq inzierò a leggere quello che mi hai consigliato
<joshuak> posterò il risultato della prova tra meno di un'ora...spero di trovarti
<joshuak>  a presto
<glpiana> ciao joshuak
<lucilla> ci sei ancora jester?
<lucilla> come faccio a modificare il comando del lanciatore di skypr?
<lucilla> spero che qualcuno torni presto :-)
<glpiana> lucilla, crea un nuovo lanciatore col comando che ti è stato dato prima
<lucilla> glpiana, hai un link o una guida per creare un lanciatore?
<lucilla> non l'ho mai fatto :-(
<damiano> vediamo
<damiano> sono in possesso di un "fantastico" ibook g3
<massimo18> e quindi?
<damiano> mi piacerebbe liberarlo
<massimo18> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<damiano> eh grazie
<damiano> però non sò come fare a formattare la usb sencodo il
<damiano> apple boot record
<damiano> nospè
<damiano> sembra che non esista questa robba
<dimitri> un consiglio. cosa installo su un eeepc con risoluzione grafica 1024x600 ?
<damiano> dimitri: ubuntu
<dimitri> damiano, ovvio
<dimitri> intendo quale versione
<damiano> dimitri: ubuntu
<damiano> 11.10
<dimitri> damiano, sei sicuro di quello che dici ? proprio la 11.10 non va bene
<dimitri> perchè non gestisce la grafica x600
<lucilla> sto impazzendo, chi mi dice come faccio a trovare il lanciatore di skype????
<dimitri> lucilla, dovrebbe essere in usr/bin
<jester-> damiano: è quello a palla trasparente di una decina d'anni fa?
<damiano> jester-: no è quadrato e credo sia del 2003-2004
<massimo18> si ma cosa intendi per liberare?
<damiano> ho trovato scritto in giro che non tutti i g3 supportano il boot da usb, ma quelli con due usb si
<damiano> quendi anche questo tipo
<massimo18> si vabbhè
<damiano> jester-: non và bene la 32bit, vero?
<jester->  damiano la usb la rifai con la sua utility
<jester-> damiano: la 32 bit va bene con tutto
<damiano> oh nom
<damiano> uhm allora la chiavetta è già pronta
<jester-> è la 64 bit che non va bene con cpu a 32
<damiano> eh non sapevo se il power-pc era 80x86 :O
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> damiano: devi rifare nel senso piallare tutte le partizini e rifarle con la prima un efi
<damiano> ecco
<damiano> che è stà efi?
<damiano> cercando apple boot record non ho trovato una beata minchiuzza
<jester-> tipo mbr nei pc
<dimitri> jester-, una domanda veloce. sto uscendo pazzo per trovare qualcosa per un eeepc. ubuntu 11.10 proprio non va cosa mi consigli di installare ?
<massimo18> puppy
<dimitri> la grafica è piccola ed è 1280x600 e le finestre non si vedono i tasti ok e annulla e cose del genere
<jester-> dimitri: ne ho uno e va benissimo la 11.04 che mi guardo bene dall'aggiornare
<dimitri> con wubi da windows 7 giusto ?
<massimo18> naaaa
<dimitri> o c'e' una ver con la usb
<dimitri> non ho il dvd
<massimo18> !usb
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> dimitri: wubi installa dentro a vinzoz tipo virtualbox
<lucilla> damiano, ho trovato il lanciatore di skype ma non riesco a modificare lo script in modo da risolvere il problema della webcam capovolta, mi puoi aiutare?
<damiano> si
<damiano> acquista un cacciavite
<damiano> smonta la webcam
<damiano> lal
<lucilla> :-)
<damiano> lucilla: se lo fai possiamo web-chattare
<jester-> lucilla: devi cambiare il comando con questo
<jester-> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<jester-> damiano: 99% dei nock femmina che chiedono supporto ha sotto un manico tanto
<lucilla> ok jester, ma spiegami come faccio a cambiare il comando
<jester-> lucilla: destro sull'icona e proprietà
<damiano> jester-: ancora meglio!!!!12
<jester-> lucilla: adesso dovrebbe esserci /usr/bin/skype
<lucilla> ecco jester, è qui che mi frego
<lucilla> l'icona dove cliccare con il dx è in natty e se clicco con il dx non succede nulla
<jester-> lucilla: l'icona dove sta
<lucilla> nella barra laterale dx
<lucilla> scusa a sx
<jester-> lucilla: cat /usr/share/autostart/skype e metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste | lucilla
<ubottu-it> lucilla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucilla> mi dice "file o directory non esistente"
<damiano> jester-: perdonami se ti faccio lavora in multithreading
<damiano> ho provato anche documentarmi
<jester-> lucilla: cat /usr/share/applications/skype
<damiano> in pratica devo sbudellare l'mbr e rimmettere in qualche modo ubuntu bootabile
<damiano> però mi sembra non ci sia software per fare questo su linux o windows
<damiano> c'è
<damiano> sono naap
<jester-> devi crare una partizione efi
<damiano> yup
<lucilla> jester, stessa risposta di prima
<damiano> con che software?
<jester-> damiano: di solito si fa con gli strumenti mac
<damiano> eh ma è come tagliarsi le gambe
<jester-> ce l'avrà una utility
<damiano> c'è appunto ho evitato questo metodo apposta perché una volta che l'ho piallato come faccio a ricorstruire una seconda volta l'usb?
<damiano> c'è
<jester-> lucilla: a trovare dove mette la conf dei lanciatori la coifeca unity
<lucilla> :-(
<jester-> lucilla: cat .local/share/skype
<jester-> lucilla: cat .local/share/applications/skype
<massimo18> jester-, una volta lanciato da terminale basta cliccare destro sull'icona e poi su 'Mantieni nel launcher' o come cavolo si scrive
<jester-> massimo18: deve modificare il comando
<massimo18> ah
<jester-> massimo18: ma mi pare sia il tipo che diceva di fare i 100 metri in 13 secondi
<massimo18> a si?
<jester-> chiede, lagga mezzora
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> poi esce e torna con la solita solfa
<jester-> se fa cosi a pirillare ci mette un mese a finirla fuori
<Nippon> ciao ragazzi, come va?
<Nippon> come sempre vorrei chiedervi un aiuto. Ho un lettore cd/dvd installato sul mio pc e vorrei capire se si tratta du un DL. E' possibile tramite qualche comando di linux vedere se si tratta di un DL? Grazie
<glpiana> Nippon, prova a vedere cosa esce col comando: cdrdao scanbus
<Nippon> mi dice che attualemnte non è installato. Devo installarlo?
<glpiana> mmm...
<filo1234> cdrecord -scanbus
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/772258/
<Nippon> quindi non si tratta di un DL
<jester-> cdecord scanbus da piu informazioni
<Nippon> mi dice diinstallarlo, devo installarlo
<Nippon> lo installo?
<filo1234> Nippon: ma se l'hai appena usato cdrecord
<filo1234> Nippon: l'informazione che volevi l'hai ottenuta non è un DL
<Nippon> ok, grazie
<Nippon> mi bastava solo una conferma ;-)
<filo1234> il comando esatto è cdrecord -scanbus
<Nippon> vorrei farvi un'altra domanda se posso. In un pc giapponese dove andrò ad installare ubuntu, sul termiale i comandi sono uguali? devo usare l' Hiragana, il Katagana? Grazie
<filo1234> Nippon: sei da un mese che devi andare in giappone ma ancora non ci sei andato? comunque chiedi nel canale giapponese che magari è meglio
<filo1234>  #ubuntu-jp
<Nippon> :-). Partirò domenica. Comunque ne approfitto per ringraziare tutti per l'aiuto che mi avete dato e infine vorrei augurarvi Buon Natale e Felice Anno nuovo e anche ai vostri cari
<filo1234> Nippon: se puoi mandami una giapponesina
<filo1234> grazie
<Nippon> mi serve l'indirizzo ;-)
<_Best_> sera! :)
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<_Best_> rieccolo :)
<_Best_> scappooo!
<Gio> Salve
<Gio> Salve
<Gio> Buonasera, mentre installavo un programa dall'Ubuntu Software Center il pc si è bloccato e il programma (Ubuntu Restricted Extras) che stavo installando si è bloccato. Quando ho riavviato il pc
<Gio> e ho fatto per rifare l'installazione mi compare il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<Gio> An unhandlable error occured
<filo1234> Gio: prova con sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Gio> ok, sta scaricando
<Gio> il problema persiste e compare il messaggio:
<Gio> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<Gio> i dettagli:
<Gio> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1092, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 235, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetcher,
<Gio>  
<Gio> il problema persiste e compare il messaggio: [17:32] <Gio> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. [17:32] <Gio> i dettagli: [17:32] <Gio> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans) 
<Gio> in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 235, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetcher, self._list, self._records) SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate a file
<joshuak> salve a tutti,
<joshuak> ho una penna usb che viene letta solo da win
<joshuak> ho provato a fare un defrag e uno scandisk
<joshuak> ma lo scan sembra inutile perchè non appena lo avvio mi dice che il filesystem è stato corretto ma il sispositivo potrebbe essere
<joshuak> scollegato mentre il defrag l'ho fatto ma senza esito
<joshuak> in compenso ho scoperto che il filesystem non è di win pur essendo la chiavetta formattata in fat32
<joshuak> chiaramente i tentativi di cui sopra li ho fatti su consiglio di un utente ma ora che provo nuovamente su ubuntu non funziona
<joshuak> ubuntu 10.04
<joshuak> il risultato di  cat /etc/fstab   è http://paste.ubuntu.com/772091/
<joshuak> e di  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt http://paste.ubuntu.com/772092/
<fabiano> problema firefox e java
<fabiano> posso chiedere?
<fabiano> c'è nessuno???
<cristian_c> ciao, un paio di domande
<cristian_c> la prima riguarda il fatto che ancora non ho capito qual'è il server audio che sto utilizzando
<cristian_c> ho provato con il comando ps
<cristian_c> ma nei tentativi con i vari server conosciuti (tipo pulseaudio) il comando non restituisce nulla
<cristian_c> allora potrebbe essere alsa
<cristian_c> se digito status alsa-store ottengo: alsa-store stop/waiting
<cristian_c> come posso interpretare il risultato?
<Lucasss> Vi porgo un problema, ho ubuntu 11.04 su un portatile marchiato asus. Il problema sta nel fatto che ubuntu non vuole andare ne in sospensione ne in ibernazione
<Lucasss> il pc rimane a schermo nero e porta le ventole al massimo, come mai?
<Lucasss> nulla?
<pippuccio76> salve non mi parte piu ubuntu ...
<Lucasss> ecco
<Lucasss> che hai combinato?
<pippuccio76> ho avviato da live rascatux
<pippuccio76> ho cercato di fixare tutto sia filesistem che grub
<pippuccio76> ma riavvio e non parte...
<pippuccio76> scusate rescatux....
<pippuccio76> qualcuno puo aiutarmi_
<pippuccio76> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi ubuntu non si avvia ora sono su live....
<pippuccio76> enzotib ci /*-+
<pietroegiuseppes> ciao
<pietroegiuseppes> ho un grande problema con ubuntu 10.04
<pietroegiuseppes> di mio padre
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, cos'è rescatux?
<pippuccio76> una live per ripristinare grub grub e fixare il filesistem...
<pippuccio76> grub2...
<pippuccio76> il pc aveva gia dato problemi la settimana scorsa poi e' andato fino ad oggi che si e' piantato del tutto
<pippuccio76> parte la schermata del bios e poi si blocca prima di arrivare alla schermata di accesso
<pippuccio76> cristian_c puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, dove l'hai pescata questa live?
<pippuccio76> cristian_c ho pensato fosse un problema di grub quindi ho cercato supergrub disk su google e mi e apparso questo
<pippuccio76> cristian_c ,a prescindere dalla live come mi muovo?
<pippuccio76> so che il grub e in sda1
<lobo77> salve ho un problemino che mi si è iniziato a presentare da oggi dopo che ho installato una seconda scheda di rete, praticamente quando provo a scaricare un qualsiasi pacchetto dall'ubuntu software center mi dice di controllare la connessione internet, ma io sono collegato ad internet, tanto che navigo e scarico
<lobo77> ho provato a scaricare i pacchetti manualmente da internet, ma per installarli mi apre comunque il U S C
<lobo77> e mi dice comunque di controllare la connessione internet e che il pacchetto non viene da una fonte conosciuta
<lobo77> come posso fare?
<lobo77> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> lobo77, è meglio usare pacchetti dei repo piuttosto che schifezze cercate sulla rete ci sono più di 35000 pacchetti in ubuntu quello che cerchi non c'è?
<lobo77> si che c'è, ma qualsiasi pacchetto provo a scaricare
<bobbybong> se è nei repo installa quello
<lobo77> mi dice che devo controllare la connessione internet e che il pacchetto
<lobo77> ...
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install nome_pacchetto
<lobo77> ummm ora provo poi vi faccio sapere, grazie :)
<osvaldo657321657> salve a tutti, ho un problema con ssh: è da qualche mese che faccio assistenza remota ad un amico e, visto che dispone solo di una chiavetta di quelle con la sim del cellulare cerco di fare tutto tramite terminale con ssh , da qualche giorno non riesco ad accedere, in particolare quando do ssh -p [portaassegnata] root@dns mi da "No route to host", nel caso in cui cerco di usare un'altra porta mi da la connessio
<bobbybong> osvaldo657321657, prova a cancellare la cartella .ssh dalla tua home e dalla sua
<osvaldo657321657> ps: non posso provare con l'altro pc perchè l'ho dimenticato nell'altra casa a 1100Km da qui :(
<lobo77> bobbybong: scusami, come faccio a vedere il nome del pacchetto sul USC ??
<osvaldo657321657> grazie, provo (sarà molto complicato per telefono chiedere all'amico di aprire il terminale e digitare rm -R ~/.ssh ;) )
<osvaldo657321657> mica qualcuno sa se la telecom ha introdotto qualche tipo di firewall, filtro o altro?
<bobbybong> lobo77, apri synaptic il gestore di pacchetti e cercalo con quello
<lobo77> ok, grazie
<lobo77> soprattutto per la pazienza...
<lobo77> posso farti un altra domandina?
<lobo77> :P
<bpietro> osvaldo657321657: btw, i manuali raccomandano non fare nessun tipo di connessione in veste di root (anche se con ssh forse non è così grave) sono abituato fare ssh utente@dns e stabilita connesione fare su. Ma è solo una nota al margine
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubottu-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lobo77> ho installato una nuova scheda di rete xkè vivo su un paese dove la connessione DSL non mi permette di avere un router e di poter collegare più computer contemporaneamente, mi ricordo che molto tempo fa sia con la mandrake che con la mandriva che con la red hat ero riuscito ad utilizzare due schede di rete dove con una prendevo la connessione internet, con l'altra la mandavo in condivisione su un HUB
<lobo77> ora con questa distro non ci riesco...
<lobo77> puoi aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> lobo77, la cosa più semplice che puoi fare e installare firestarter che è un interfaccia per il firewall con una comoda interfaccia ti permette di condividere la connessione internet
<bobbybong> la trovi tra le varie opzioni quando lo avvii la primavolta
<lobo77> grazie :)
<Hurricane_> ciao a tutti
<lobo77> bobbybong, l'ho fatto, l'ho installato, l'ho configurato, ma l'altro computer non mi si collega ad internet...
<lobo77> alla rete si, ma ad internet no
<inashdeen> hi, is anyone here, i need to know about BUC. i knew it was written by the ubuntu italian community. is it still active?
<hurry> ciao a tutti ragazzi,premetto che non sono esperto di linux, conosco un po' la shell ( vengo da mac)...ho installato ubuntu server su un pc nuovo, solamente che non mi vede la scheda di rete, presumo debba installarla dal Cd...sapete aiutarmi?
<inashdeen> bump
<bobbybong> hurry, di solito le riconosce subito le schede di rete
<bobbybong> nel cd non c'è niente che puoi installare
<hurry> se faccio ifconfig vedo solo lo
<hurry> dici che il Cd è inutilizzabile?
<bobbybong> quando hai installato gia doveva riconosceterla
<bobbybong> la configuri quando installi
<hurry> capisco
<hurry> vedo di riuscire a capire qualcosa di piu
<hurry> se faccio ifconfig -a
<hurry> la "vedo"
<bigkappa> hurry, provato ad andare in driver aggiuntivi?
<hurry> ciao, dove le trovo? io ho solo installato ubunti server non ho l interfaccia grafica
<bigkappa> non ti so aiutare allora hurry
<inashdeen> .
<hurry> grazie lo stesso, cerco di capirci qualcosa
<hurry> mi consigliavi si installare un interfaccia grafica?
<hurry> o un ubuntu desktop?
<bigkappa> hurry, perchè hai installato ubuntu server?
<hurry> vorrei un Webserver
<bigkappa> capito hurry , hai consultato il wiki?
<hurry> si, ma da per scontato che la scheda sia tranquillamente funzionante
<hurry> o almeno non sono io riuscito a trovare una parte che ne parli
<hurry> ho guardato la configurazione di rete ecc
<hurry> dice appunto che se io vado /etc/network/interfaces , dovrei trovare eth0
<bigkappa> hai provato ad andare sul sito del produttore e cercare un driver adatto hurry ?
<hurry> premetto sono un principiante con la shell...andando sul sito del produttore, se mai trovassi qualcosa come posso "portarle" su ubuntu?
<bigkappa> chiavetta usb
<hurry> stessa cosa...come posso vedere se dentro il cd c'e qualcosa che possa aiutarmi?
<bigkappa> hai un altro pc?
<hurry> si
<bigkappa> fallo da quello
<hurry> ok, il Cd praticamente è inutile dici
<bigkappa> si hurry
<hurry> sto guardando se trovo driver..la scheda è Realtek RTL81XX Ethernet NIC
<bauz> ciao, ho installato lubuntu affianco a windows
<bauz> tutto a posto, ho modificato il grub in modo che parta per default windows
<bauz> su fdisk ho l'asterisco di fianco a windows.... ma se gli lascio fare tutto da solo parte sempre e solo lubuntu
<bigkappa> ciao bauz , bene.
<bauz> se guardo il grub.cfg la partizione di win ha il keychain +1
<bauz> ciao bigkappa
<bauz> ?=
<Carlin0> bauz, quell'asterisco nulla a che fare col grub
<bauz> =)
<FloodBotIt2> bauz: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<bauz> Carlin0,pensavo fosse il disco di bbot
<bauz> *boot
<Carlin0> la partizione si ma il grub è nel MBR cioè ancora prima
<Carlin0> bauz, ma alla fine parte win o no ?
<bauz> giusto....  io l'ho modificato scaricando il pacchetto dello startup manager
<bauz> no Carlin0, per default parte ubuntu
<bauz> mentre io vorrei partisse windows
<Carlin0> bauz, metti su paste questi 2 comandi
<bigkappa> modifica il grub bauz
<bauz> dimmi pure Carlin0
<Carlin0> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Carlin0> e
<Carlin0> cat /etc/default/grub
<bauz> questo il primo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772692/
<bauz> questo il secondo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772695/
<Carlin0> bauz, il rpogrammino ha modificato i file in effeti, ma in questo modo quale voce è selzionata di default ?
<bauz> non dipende da quale ha il chainloader +1
<bauz> ?
<bauz> sul programmino ho impostato microsoft XP come default
<Carlin0> no n intendo quello...
<Carlin0> quando avvii al grub quale voce è selezionata ?
<bauz> la prima, che  è quella di Lubuntu
<bauz> mentre windows è in fondo alla lista
<Carlin0> dammi un'attimo che cerco una cosa :)
<bauz> grazie Carlin0, appreciated
<Carlin0> bauz, rimuovi startupmanager
<bauz> vao
<Carlin0> bauz, dai al terminale questo comando → gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> e correggi questa riga GRUB_DEFAULT=6
<Carlin0> mettendo zero al posto del 6
<Carlin0> salva e chiudi
<bauz> rimosso, anche se ho visto che ha tolto solo il pacchetto startupmanager e non tutto il resto che aveva installato
<Carlin0> il resto lo leviamo dopo
<Carlin0> quando hai fatto questa correzzione dimmelo che rposeguiamo
<Carlin0> proseguiamo
<bauz> fatto tutto
<alessandro> posso chiedere se è possibile utilizare un auricolare bluethooth per chiamare in skype?
<Carlin0> bauz,  ok ora devi dare questi 3 comandi http://paste.ubuntu.com/772700/
<cristian_c> alessandro, è un auricolare, c'è un motivo se non si chiama microfono
<bauz> devi spiegarmi come hai fattoma ho già visto che mi ha messo windows in cima alla lista =)
<alessandro> mi serve propio un microfono
<alessandro> non ci sono alternative
<Carlin0> bauz, per rimuovere il resto che ti avevea installato puoi dare → sudo apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> alessandro, compralo
<Carlin0> poi riavvia e facci sapere
<cristian_c> alessandro, sei su un notebook?
<alessandro> ehh ma se c'èera la possibilità di usare l'auricolare
<alessandro> no su un desktop
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hai altri dispositivi che contengono un microfono integrato, tipo webcam?
<alessandro> no non ho la webcam
<cristian_c> auricolari --> per sentire,  microfono ---> per parlare
<bauz> mi spieghi poi Carlin0?
<Carlin0> prova bauz  poi ti spiego
<bauz> ok
<cristian_c> alessandro, puoi usare la chat di skype però
<cristian_c> la chat di testo
<alessandro> si ma con il cellulare io parlo sul'auricolare bluethooth
<cristian_c> come un classico istant messagging
<cristian_c> *messaging
<cristian_c> sei sicuro?
<alessandro> si si capito che posso usare la chat ma volevo provare con una chiamata
<cristian_c> sei sicuro?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<alessandro> e si che son sicuro
<cristian_c> evidentemente su quegli auricolari è montato anche un microfono
<cristian_c> puoi fare una prova però
<cristian_c> utilizza il registratore di suoni
<cristian_c> e comunque controlla il mixer
<alessandro> e se ci metto il cellulare in bluethooth risolvo il problema oppure no?
<hurry> bigkappa scusami forse ho trovato qualcosa di interessante l ho messo su chiavetta, adesso come posso fare per provare?
<alessandro> il cellulare non ha il suo microfono
<bauz> Carlin0, tutto a meraviglia
<Carlin0> bauz, passa in chat che ti spiego
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> alessandro, su windows come facevi?
<alessandro> e da un bel pezzo che non uso windows
<alessandro> e spero di non usarlo più
<alessandro> ma e possibile farlo?
<cristian_c> alessandro, come pensi di collegare il cellulare a ubuntu?
<alessandro> con il bluethooth
<alessandro> non c'è la possibilità di farlo?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> alessandro, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=184843.msg1224070
<alessandro> la risposta sarebbe no
<cristian_c> non avrei mai immaginato di fare una cosa simile :O
<cristian_c> alessandro, perché?
<cristian_c> alessandro, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,175452.msg1227279.html#msg1227279
<alessandro> da quel che leggo non è possibile farlo
<cristian_c> alessandro, badìl era riuscita a far scambiare il cellulare per un auricolare
<cristian_c> ma ovviamente non funzionava l'auricolare
<alessandro> ehh ma come auricolare ho le casse
<alessandro> non ho problemi
<cristian_c> scusa, ma tu di quali auricolari stai parlando?
<alessandro> io ho provato a fare una telefonata e praticamente sentivo quello che parlava attraverso le casse
<alessandro> mentre io senza mic non potevo rispondere
<cristian_c> ok, ma noi stiamo parlando del microfono
<cristian_c> e quindi degli auricolari, dato che sostieni di aver utilizzato quelli in input
<alessandro> si
<alessandro> io volevo se possibile un'alternativa al mic tutto qui
<cristian_c> allora io ho consigliato di fare una prova
<cristian_c> non c'è alternativa al mic
<cristian_c> mic ---> per parlare, cuffie ---> per ascoltare
<cristian_c> comunque puoi far euna prova, come ho scritto prima, alessandro
<cristian_c> *fare
<alessandro> e va bene allora andrò prendere le cuffie con il mic
<cristian_c> ok
<alessandro> dopo dovrebbe funzionare spero
<cristian_c> la cosa del cellulare infatti non sembra praticabile come abbiamo visto
<cristian_c> magari con gli auricolari sì, se hanno un mic integrato
<cristian_c> hai scritto che a te ha funzionato
<kosta> ciao. Non mi si aggiorna la scrivania su ubuntu 11.10 con lxde soluzioni (voglio chiudere una finestra e l'immagine di quella rimane sulla scrivania)
<cristian_c> kosta, aspetta
<hurry> ragazzi scusasate, sto cercando di nstallare dei driver, solamente quando lancio ./autoran.sh mi dice make:not Found
<hurry> sapete aiutarmi? grazie
<cristian_c> hurry, quali driver?
<Carlin0> hurry, magari prima spsotati nella dir del file
<Carlin0> cd Scaricati etc
<hurry> sono nella dir del File, dei driver per una scheda di rete
<Carlin0> hurry, facci vedere ls
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> e pwd
<cristian_c> kosta, cosa c'è nelle Preferenze del desktop?
<hurry> è su un altro computer purtroppo
<alviro> ciao a tutti. Gnome 3.2.1 è Unity sono la stessa cosa?
<hurry> sto montando ubuntu Server
<Carlin0> hurry, lo vedi il file dando ls ?
<cristian_c> !unity | alviro
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'unity' not found
<hurry> si lo vedo,
<hurry> ctutto è dentro una pennetta usb
<Carlin0> allora sbagli nome
<cristian_c> alviro, unity è un plugin di compiz
<hurry> no perche premo Tab e me lo auto compila....
<kosta> cioe dove devo vedere per darti la risposta
<Carlin0> buh make not fund , non trova il make
<alviro> cristian_c mi spiego meglio, aprendo monitor di sistema alla cheda sitema mi dice che usa gnome
<hurry> Carlon0 calcola che sono nuovo per linux, cmq nella stessa cartella ce un Makefile con la M maiuscola
<hurry> Carlin0 sory :)
<Carlin0> hurry, che driver sono
<alviro> io pensavo che unity fosse una cosa e gnome un altra
<Carlin0> ?
<hurry> driver di una scheda di rete che non mi trova in automatico
<hurry> realtek
<Carlin0> uno nuovo di linux che mette su un server , embè auguri
<hurry> grazie :)
<Carlin0> scheda ethernet ?
<cristian_c> alviro, non è proprio così
<hurry> la scheda è Realtek RTL81XX Ethernet NIC
<Carlin0> hurry, è strano che non te la riconosca se dai lspci la vedi ?
<hurry> allora qui la vedo, ma se faccio ifconfig no, se faccio ifconfig -a la vedo
<hurry> -a dovrebbe essere "down" se non erro ho letto man
<Carlin0> hurry, no il man dice → -a     display  all  interfaces  which are currently available
<Carlin0> -a = all
<hurry> allora ricordavo male,
<Carlin0> dice che le vedi tutte anche se sono down , ma non che vedi solo le down
<hurry> mi sono confuso
<hurry> cmq è down perché con -a la vedo
<Carlin0> hurry, quando lanci quel comando ci metti dìsudo davanti ?
<Carlin0> OPS
<hurry> si
<Carlin0> sudo *
<hurry> si sono un utente mac, un po' di terminale lo conosco, non benissimo ma le basi si
<Carlin0> e ti da una sola riga di errore ?
<hurry> mi restituise solo lo
<hurry> sena .a
<hurry> senza -a
<Carlin0> quando lanci installer ..
<hurry> ah scusami :), si
<Carlin0> hurry, se dai questo comando → dpkg -l | grep make
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<hurry> makedev
<Carlin0> e basta ?
<Carlin0> makedev con ii all'inizio della riga immagino
<hurry> si,  la riga precisa  è ii makedev 2.3.1-89ubuntu1 creates devices files in /dev
<Carlin0> ovviamente quel pc non è connesso in rete vero ?
<hurry> no
<hurry> è li il bordello
<Carlin0> cmq IMHO ti manca il pacchetto make
<Carlin0> cmq release è?
<Carlin0> !info make
<hurry> 11.10
<hurry> quindi dici che devo installare il pacchetto make?
<Carlin0> hurry, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/make scaricalo e passalo in qualche modo
<hurry> ok monto la pennetta da terminale
<Carlin0> per installarlo → sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto
<Carlin0> ho paura che ti mancherà altro...
<hurry> ok procedo, grazie intanto per la disponibilità
<Carlin0> di nulla :)
<emilio> exit
<emilio> ciao
<Angelo> ciao room
<emilio> ho un problema all'avvio del computer, quale canale mi puo' aiutare
<hurry> gcc
<Carlin0> emilio, esponi il tuo problema e se qualcuno sa e ha voglia risponde
<hurry> mi manca gcc adesso, però ho installato make
<Carlin0> hurry, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ cerca qui ciò che ti manca
<hurry> perfetto
<emilio> appena avvio il pc appare la scritta "PRESS F2 TO LOAD DEFAULT VALVUES AND CONTINUE"
<Carlin0> emilio, hai provato a premere f2 ?
<Carlin0> !chat | emilio
<ubottu-it> emilio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hurry> comunque devo scaricare i386 o amd?
<Carlin0> hurry, dipende che cosa hai installato 32 o 64 bit?
<emilio> certo e si avvia ma diventa scocciante digitare F2 ogini volta
<hurry> 64
<Carlin0> hurry, allora amd 64
<hurry> ok thanks
<Carlin0> tanto te ne accorgi se sbagli architettura si incazza quando cerchi di installarlo :P
<hurry> :)
<hurry> mi accorgo che magari sono domande banali però bene essere sicuri
<hurry> ammazza 69 mega di gcc
<hurry> ho preso na sola?
<Carlin0> è un compilatore ... no no tranqui
<hurry> che poi l ho messo anche sul mac, perché ci compilo il C
<hurry> ma non ricordo come ho fatto :)
<Carlin0> hurry, veramente ora che guardo meglio il gcc è + piccolo , in pratica sopo la ricerca devi scaricare quello indicato in → exact hits
<Carlin0> dopo*
<hurry> ho finito di scompattarla ora
<hurry> sul mac
<hurry> ed è grande 460mb
<hurry> gcc 4.6.2
<Carlin0> ma che centra il mac ? non devi scompattarlo
<hurry> perche era gcc-4.6.2.tar.bz2
<hurry> volevo vede che c'era dentro
<Carlin0> qui dice 64 Kb http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gcc
<Carlin0> scarica file deb non tar.gz
<Carlin0> o bz2
<hurry> ok
<Carlin0> hurry, passa in chat va che non vorrei ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hurry> 1chat
<hurry> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-17
<lobo77> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema con l'utilizzo di firestarter per quanto riguarda la condivisione della connessione internet qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lobo77> buongiorno a tutti ho un problema con l'utilizzo di firestarter per quanto riguarda la condivisione della connessione internet qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<bobbybong> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<lobo77> ora provo, grazie
<bis> good morning
<lobo77> grazie grazie grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<PuffTheMagicDRGN> Un saluto a tutti :)
<Drizamanuber> belli e brutti
<nicotano> buongiorno
<kandros> si puo attivare il block-num da .xinitrc?
<filo1234> kandros: si m adeviisntallare un pacchettino
<filo1234> numlockx
<kandros> ok grazie
<cristian_c> ciao,devo cambiare il gestore dei codici numerici dei tasti, da quello predefinito in ubuntu a quello utilizzato da un programma alternativo, come ad esmepio keytouch
<cristian_c> ho saputo che il file chiamato keytouch localizzato in /etc/init.d/ non è un file di configurazione, ma uno script di avvio, cioè ha a che fare con con l'avvio automatico
<cristian_c> inoltre potrebbe essere che sia il server X a gestire questa roba in modo predefinito in ubuntu
<cristian_c> risulta anche a voi?
<cristian_c> questo ovviamente se il server X è in esecuzione
<cristian_c> ma io non conosco altri server video noti, quindi non credo che possa essere in esecuzione nient'altro che esso
<cristian_c> vi risulta anche questo?
<MARCOLILLO> ciao a tutti
<massimo18> Buonissima giornata (ventosa) :)
<Overcrash> salve ho installato ubuntu 11.10 associando la vecchia home installata in una partizione diversa... ho riavuto tutti i pacchetti del vecchio ubuntu ma ora ho un login non automatico nonostante io abbia impostato durante la installazione il login automatico... AIUTO
<Overcrash> ho provato anche andando in system->administration->account utente ma non si apre
<cristian_c> Overcrash, cosa intendi con 'associando'?
<bender_> Salve, non riesco a settare il dual monitor su Ubuntu 11.10 :( Ho cercato nei forum ma non ho capito se si tratta di un bug o se esiste una soluzione
<cristian_c> bender_, che scehda video utilizzi?
<cristian_c> *scheda
<bender_> I due monitor clonati funzionano ma non se ne parla di estendere il desktop su uno dei due
<bender_> cristian_c, ATI HD5750
<bender_> cristian_c, oi oi oi aspetta sono andato a vedere i driver aggiuntivi per vedere chi era attivato e mi sono trovato tutto disattivato
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor/Xinerama
<bender_> cristian_c, attivo flgrx proprietari oppure la seconda voce -> aggiornamenti post-release ?
<cristian_c> perché devi aggiornarli?
<bender_> cristian_c, no è che sono disattivati, ne ho due in lista
<bender_> Ora provo anche con il link che mi hai dato, ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> ma perché attivarli?
<bender_> ? non saprei, dici che non è necessario abilitare i driver?
<cristian_c> se ci sono gli open, perché farlo?
<bender_> cristian_c, capisco, è che non ho ben chiara la filosofia open/proprietario su ciò che funzioni meglio per il mio desktop. Pensavo proprietario fosse sempre il top per le performance/compatibilità
<cristian_c> ma chi l'ha detto? anzi...
<bender_> cristian_c, nessuno l'ho supposto perchè quando installo ubuntu per abilitare gli effetti mi chiede di installare driver aggiuntivi. Sono molto ignorante in materia
<cristian_c> quindi unity non va con i radeon?
<bender_> unity è perfetto, lievemente laggy a volte ma è solo una pignoleria. La HD5750 su windows ha delle prestazioni incredibili, su ubuntu meno ma preferisco la filosofia di Ubuntu :) Con la 10.10 dual monitor senza problemi, ora provo a seguire la guida che mi hai mandato
<bender_> Grazie
<bender_> sudo reboot, a più tardi :)
<Overcrash> con associando intendo dire che ho installato ubuntu settando durante la installazione come home la mia vecchia home
<Overcrash> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> bender_, dai anche il segiuente comando
<cristian_c> *seguente
<cristian_c> bender_, lshw -c display | grep driver
<Overcrash> esiste un comando da terminale per accedere a "Account utente"?
<cristian_c> account utente?
<cristian_c> vorrai dire 'Utenti e gruppi'?
<Overcrash> si
<Overcrash> in ubuntu 11.10
<cristian_c> e non puoi farlo più semplicemente da gui?
<Overcrash> no perchè ho detto che non parte
<Overcrash> devo solo settare il login automatico
<Overcrash> tipo trovare un file /etc/gdm qualcosa e aggiustare inserendo "AutomaticLogin = myuser"
<cristian_c> dove riesci ad arrivare?
<Overcrash> a niente
<cristian_c> lol
<Overcrash> trovo la voce nel menu di account utente... ma non parte
<cristian_c> quindi alla schermata di login ci arrivi?
<Overcrash> no
<filo1234> Overcrash: hai usato lo stesso nome utente e stessa password durante l'installazione?
<Overcrash> quando parte ubuntu dici?
<Overcrash> certo il login lo faccio sempre ma manualmente
<Overcrash> vorrei solo settare automatico
<cristian_c> ma se hai scritto che non arrivi alla schermata di login
<Overcrash> cosa?
<filo1234> Overcrash: hai usato lo stesso nome utente e stessa password durante l'installazione?
<Overcrash> ho detto sempre che da menu "Account utente" i settaggi non li posso modificare perchè non parte quella gui
<Overcrash> certo filo1234
<filo1234> Overcrash: dai il comando echo $UID nel terminale e dimmi cosa ti da
<cristian_c> beh, se arrivi alla schermata di login è già qualcosa
<Overcrash> mi da 1000
<filo1234> Overcrash: ls /etc/gdm
<Overcrash> Init  PostLogin  PostSession  PreSession  Xsession
<filo1234> Overcrash: echo $USER
<Overcrash> lol
<Overcrash> a che serve questo?
<filo1234> mi serve
<filo1234> se te lo chiedo
<Overcrash> overcrash
<filo1234> Overcrash: cosa usi come sessione? gnome? unity?
<Overcrash> compare semplicemente il mio user
<Overcrash> uso gnome
<filo1234> gnome classico?
<Overcrash> perchè sono i settaggi della vecchia home
<Overcrash> non lo so se gnome classico
<filo1234> Overcrash: fai un logout e controlla per favore
<filo1234> lo vedi sotto quando premi enter sul nome
<Overcrash> cosa controllo?
<filo1234> che sessione hai di default
<Overcrash> pensavo io facendo un po' di ricerche in google che forse è dovuto al nuovo kernel che introduce kexec
<Overcrash> ok ora controllo
<Overcrash> a dp
<filo1234> 2 ore per un logout
<jester-> filo1234: 2.6.32 dove cazzo stava
<filo1234> jester-: lucid
<jester-> dice che è derivata da debina testing
<jester-> mi pare un po una ciofeca sto mint
<Overcrash> filo1234 è la sessione default
<filo1234> Overcrash: uhmm che versione hai di Ubuntu?
<Overcrash> 11.10
<Overcrash> ho detto ho installato 11.10 su una vecchia home
<Overcrash> cioè in partizioni diverse
<filo1234> Overcrash: u attimo
<filo1234> Overcrash: gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<hurry> ragazzi sucsatemi ho messo la Listen 80 in httpd.con, quando faccio restart del server mi dice che l indirizzo è in uso
<filo1234> ti si apre un file pulito, incollaci dentro questo che leggi al seguente link
<filo1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773281/
<Overcrash> grazie
<filo1234> Overcrash: se non funzion aun amazza al reboot
<filo1234> premi ctrl+alt+f2 fai il login testuale e da li dai sudo mv /etc/gdm/custom.conf  /etc/gdm/custom.conf.old
<filo1234> e sudo reboot
<filo1234> che magari c'è da vedere il nome per la sessione
<Overcrash> sisi ho capito
<Overcrash> non sai come vedere il nome della sessione?
<filo1234> perchè non ho la 11.10 ora
<Overcrash> ah
<Overcrash> capisco
<Overcrash> beh è già tanto
<Overcrash> grazie
<filo1234> Overcrash: perchè su natti la chiama gnome-2d ad esempio
<filo1234> nel file...anche se poi al login c'è ubuntu
<jester-> filo1234: unity usa il 3d se non c'è passa lui in 2d
<filo1234> Overcrash: e comuqnue fai anche un reset della home che è meglio
<Overcrash> cosa vuoi dire per reset?
<filo1234> jester-: si ma nel file custom.conf il nome della sessione è diverso da quello che leggi al login
<Overcrash> ^_°
<filo1234> !gnomereset | Overcrash
<ubot-it> Overcrash: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Overcrash> e se non scrivessi DefaultSession= cosa accadrebbe?
<filo1234> Overcrash: prova
<gianiaz> ciao, mi vergogno un po', ma non riesco a modificare l'ordine di caricamento dei sistemi operativi al boot con grub di ubuntu 11.04... ho provato anche startupmanager ma non cambia nulla...
<gianiaz> qualcuno può darmi una manina?
<enzotib> gianiaz, vuoi che appaiano in ordine diverso da quello attuale?
<nicotano> salve
<yankeee> gianiaz, basta che cambi i numeri dei file
<gianiaz> si esatto
<gianiaz> yankeee, ma dici quelli in etc/grub.d/?
<yankeee> non ricordo la cartella, cmq ci sono dei file che generano il menu, quei file vengono caricati in ordine alfabetico
<yankeee> infatti hanno un numero davanti
<gianiaz> perchè ho provato ma sembra che non cambi nulla, più che altro è assurdo, non riesco nemmeno a capire a cosa facciano riferimento
<yankeee> se gli cambi il numero, cambi l'ordine
<gianiaz> 00_header 05_debian_theme 10_linux 20_linux_xen 20_memtest86+ 30_os-prober 40_custom 41_custom
<gianiaz> ho questi
<yankeee> hai fatto il refresh del grub? altrimenti usa sempre la lista vecchia
<gianiaz> come faccio a capire qual'è quello di windows?
<gianiaz> ho lanciato update-grub2
<yankeee> windows dovrebbe essere il 30 o il 40
<yankeee> se li apri forse intuisci
<gianiaz> ho provato, ma giuro, smanettavo con lilo e grub
<gianiaz> ma in sti files non si capisce un c@zz..
<gianiaz> quindi tu dici che se io rinomino 30_os-prober in 06_os-prober dovrebbe essere il predefinito?
<yankeee> infatti, la versione 2 è molto più incasinata.. era meglio la 1
<kandros>  40 e 41 mi pare siano partizione di ripristino e cose simili del produttore
<kandros> yankeee: rimetti la 1
<yankeee> dovrebbe comparire per primo
<gianiaz> comunque lo metto dopo 00_header e 05_debian_theme?
<yankeee> non mi serve, mi va bene cosi il grub, prima bastava modicare un file... adesso è tutto sparpagliato
<gianiaz> si guarda a rischio di sembrare vecchio
<gianiaz> ma che cazzo complicano le cose a fare?
<gianiaz> :D
<gianiaz> gianiaz@dune:/etc/grub.d$ sudo mv 30_os-prober 06_os-prober
<gianiaz> provo a riavviare
<jester-> pare che siate voi a complicarvi la vita, gianiaz che sistema vuoi che sia a default all'avvio
<yankeee> dovrebbe essere ok
<gianiaz> jester-, che discorsi sono?
<gianiaz> io uso linux sempre
<gianiaz> ma se ho bisogno di metterci windows
<gianiaz> devo poterlo fare senza impazzire,
<gianiaz> o sbaglio?
<jester-> non c'è bisogno di sminchare i file in /etc/grub.d
<jester-> gianiaz: che centra winzoz
<yankeee> infatti xd
<jester-> gianiaz: se installi winzoz dopo ubuntu ti pialla grub e lo devi ripristinare da live ecomunque poi winzoz lo trova da solo
<gianiaz> scusa tel
<enzotib> gianiaz, ci sono ovviamente dei vantaggi in grub2, basta conoscere quel poco che serve. E' normale che la prima volta che lo fai devi chiedere
<gianiaz> jester, scusa, avevo capito che mi stavi per tirare la solita tiritera sul fatto che windows non va bene e che devo usare linux... sorry
<gianiaz> enzotib, hai ragione, sicuramente un motivo per passare alla versione 2 ci sarà stato, rimane il fatto che sembra una cosa assurda che per un compito cosi semplice bisogna smadonnare tanto :D
<gianiaz> jester, se ci sei ancora, mi farebbe piacere sentire come faresti tu a modificare l'ordine di avvio
<enzotib> gianiaz, in effetti editare un file e poi eseguire un comando non mi sembra che significhi smadonnare
<gianiaz> enzotib, mi sai dire quale file modificare e come?
<enzotib> gianiaz, io all'inizio ti stavo facendo una domanda, la ripeto...
<gianiaz> io ho provato a guardare, ma in grub.cfg ho trovato la voce DEFAULT, c'è un numero ma non so con quale criterio conti grub
<enzotib> gianiaz, ti interessa solo cambiare il sistema avviato di default, oppure vuoi proprio cambiare l'ordine in cui appaiono le entries nel menu?
<gianiaz> mi serve solo avviare windows di default per un certo periodo, poi ritornerò come adesso
<gianiaz> l'ordine non mi interessa
<enzotib> gianiaz, allora, nel menu di grub, windows quale riga è?
<gianiaz> al momento è l'ultima
<gianiaz> non so dirti quante sono dovrei riavviare
<gianiaz> comunque sono 4 o 5
<gianiaz> basta che prendo quell'ordine e cambio il default in /etc/default/grub.cfg?
<enzotib> gianiaz, no
<enzotib> gianiaz, cioè potresti, ma quel file viene poi aggiornato automaticamente, quindi non è consigliato modificarlo
<enzotib> anche perché se sbagli qualcosa il sistema non si avvia più
<gianiaz> ok, quindi che faccio?
<enzotib> gianiaz, da quel file perà puoi capire windows che riga occupa
<gianiaz> eheheh, è na parola
<enzotib> gianiaz, se fai grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg fai anche prima
<enzotib> dovrebbe mostrarti solo le righe utili
<gianiaz> ecco
<gianiaz> perfetto,
<gianiaz> era talmetne pieno di cacca quel file che non le ho viste queste righe
<gianiaz> ne conto 9
<gianiaz> e windows vista è l'ultima
<Carlin0> però il nuovo grub con quella voce previus incasina un po il conteggio o sbaglio ?
<enzotib> uhm, ci sono i submenu
<Matt_91> enzotib: si contano anche i submenu(come una riga sola)
<gianiaz> infatti all'avvio io non ne vedo 9 di voci
<enzotib> Matt_91, eh sì, ma dal grep non si capisce
<gianiaz> i vecchi kernel non li vedo in elenco
<gianiaz> vabbè se devo riavviare una volta in + e contarli dalla shell non c'è problema
<gianiaz> basta sapere dove devo modificare poi
<enzotib> gianiaz, possiamo fare un'atra cosa
<enzotib> gianiaz, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> gianiaz, la prima riga utile contiene GRUB_DEFAULT=0, vero?
<gianiaz> in realtà ora 8, ma ho fatto un po' di prove
<gianiaz> prima di cominciare era a 0
<enzotib> gianiaz, puoi fare in modo che ogni volta si ricordi cosa avevi usato in precedenza, ed usa quello, ti può andare bene?
<gianiaz> umh... si anche, però mi sembra assurdo, non ho ragione a dire che è incasinato?
<gianiaz> voglio dirgli ora avvi windwos finchè non te lo dico io
<gianiaz> :D
<gianiaz> poi quando mi gira il c... fai quello che ti dico io
<enzotib> gianiaz, ok, allora grep -i window /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gianiaz> (a grub intendo)
<gianiaz> menuentry "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" --class windows --class os {
<enzotib> gianiaz, GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda2)"
<enzotib> gianiaz, metti così
<gianiaz> intendi in etc default o in questo file?
<enzotib> ( gianiaz, questo non lo potevi fare con grub vecchio :)
<gianiaz> ahahah
<enzotib> gianiaz, in /etc/default/grub
<gianiaz> allora ne è valsa la pena
<enzotib> è ironico?
<Matt_91> enzotib: -.-" sul serio funziona GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda2)" ?
<gianiaz> si ;-)
<Carlin0> questa non la sapevo ...
<enzotib> Matt_91, certo
<enzotib> gianiaz, poi salvi, chiudi e fai sudo update-grub
<gianiaz> enzotib, update-grub o update-grub2?
<enzotib> gianiaz, copialo identico a come sta nell'altro file
<enzotib> gianiaz, dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa, io uso sempre update-grub
<gianiaz> ok,
<gianiaz> ora basta solo riavviare...
<gianiaz> facciamo cosi, se non mi vedete, vuol dire che è andato tutto bene e vi ringrazio già da ora
<gianiaz> se no torno a rompere le scatole :-)
<enzotib> /usr/sbin/update-grub2: symbolic link to `update-grub'
<enzotib> ok
<gianiaz> ciao e grazie
<enzotib> ciao
<Matt_91> enzotib: e un mio amico che smanettava a installare e disinstallare OS su una partizione doveva continuamente modificare il GRUB_DEFAULT= haha
<degli> nessuno ha mai usato fail2ban?
<ingamedeo> no
<tizbac> io me lo sono rifatto da
<tizbac> 0
<degli> io non capisco, ho exim base installato ma non mi manda le mail :\
<enzotib> degli: io lo uso
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, qualucuno usa lubuntu=
<BetaBrain> vuona sera a tutti
<kimal73> ciao sono sulla 11.10 oniric, come si fa ad attivare l'expose da gnome classic? devo installare compiz?
<Ammettenza> Salve
<Ammettenza> nella mia partizione win ho appena preso il virus ukash
<Ammettenza> sapete come posso eliminarlo dalla partizione di ubuntu
<kimal73> uso la 11,10 volevo sapere come arrivare al pannello di controllo per abilitare l'expose e altre cose di compiz..qualcuno me lo sa dire?
<enzos> raga sapete come installare wipfw su windows /?
<enzotib> kimal73, nel menù in alto a destra non c'è Impostazioni di Sistema o qualcosa del genere?
<enzotib> enzos, su windows?
<enzos> sisi
<enzotib> enzos, e perché chiedi qui?
<enzos> loso lo so scusa, perchè non riuscivo ad installre netfilter su linux
<kimal73> enzotib: : no c'è solo applicazioni e risorse
<enzotib> kimal73, lancia gnome-control-center
<kimal73> da dove?
<enzotib> kimal73, ma usi Unity?
<kimal73> no
<kimal73> ora stavo su gnome classic
<enzotib> ecco, dirlo no, eh?
<enzotib> pensa che in mancanza di dati, l'assunzione più naturale è che usi ubuntu 11.10 con unity, comunque, vediamo
<kimal73> l'ho detto duemila volte prima ma nn mi ha risposto nessuno
<enzotib> kimal73, io mo' sto leggendo
<kimal73> ok ma sei meridionale come me vedo
<kimal73> :D
<enzotib> kimal73, è vero
<kimal73> ok
<enzotib> kimal73, alt-f2 che fa?
<kimal73> se vuoi metto unity
<enzotib> no, per carità, non lo uso neanche io
<enzotib> (ma neanche gnome-classic)
<kimal73> enzotib: cosa lancio?
<kimal73> enzotib: e cosa usi?
<enzotib> kimal73, gnome-control-center
<enzotib> kimal73, uso openbox
<kimal73> e che cazz è?
<enzotib> :)
<enzotib> un window manager, essenzialmente, con un pannello un basso e basta
<enzotib> (il pannello è già una cosa _oltre_ openbox)
<kimal73> enzotib: vedrò di cosa si tratta...
<kimal73> enzotib: ok
<kimal73> aperto
<enzotib> kimal73, http://http://imagebin.org/189058
<kimal73> enzotib: aperto impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> kimal73, ma hai installato compizconfig-settings-manager?
<nicola88> ciao a tutti.. dopo aver seguito una guida sullo splash il mio ubuntu (10.10) s avvia con una schermata nera...
<slubaba> enzotib: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<nicola88> come faccio?
<enzotib> kimal73, sì
<enzotib> nicola88, segui la giuda al contrario
<kimal73> enzotib: e per quel mio dubbio sulla stabilità del compiz manager?
<enzotib> kimal73, quale dubbio?
<nicola88> si ma non entra più... l'avvio è testuale
<kimal73> enzotib: ho letto che non è molto stabile
<enzotib> nicola88, solo tu sai cosa hai fatto
<kimal73> enzotib: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,485425.msg3851818.html
<enzotib> kimal73, compiz si usa ormai da anni, non credo che non sia stabile, certo dipende molto dalla scheda grafica
<nicola88> ennzotib ho modificato grup e un altro file, la configurazione video
<enzotib> kimal73, non farmi leggere il forum, che sono allergico
<kimal73> ho un netbook
<kimal73> asus eepc
<nicola88> enzotib http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=5950
<kimal73> enzotib: nelle impostazioni di sistema non c'è il compiz manager...dove lo trovo?
<enzotib> kimal73, dovrebbe comparire in gnome-control-center, magari devi riavviarlo
<kimal73> riavvio tutto
<kimal73> a dopo
<kimal73> enzotib: niente, non c'è nulla
<enzotib> kimal73, lancia ccsm
<kimal73> enzotib: SÌ ok però devo lanciarlo sempre così? è strano che non mi appare da nessuna parte
<enzotib> kimal73, dovrebbe essere in qualche menu, sennò puoi mettere un lanciatore sul desktop
<kimal73> giusto
<enzotib> tra l'altro il lanciatore c'è già, sarebbe solo da copiare
<enzotib> ma io guarderei bene nei menu, ci deve essere
<kimal73> enzotib: ma ho visto che l'expo è attivato...allora non conosco la combinazione di tasti
<enzotib> manco io
<nicola88> enzotib scusami un secondo, se entro con puppy e riscrivo i due file che ho modificato, risolvo qualcosa?
<enzotib> nicola88, non lo so, non ho capito cosa hai fatto
<nicola88> http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=5950
<nicola88> questa è la guida che ho seguito
<enzotib> nicola88, ok, ma ci capisco poco
<nicola88> ok.. grazie lo stesso
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<pixel22> ciao a tutti
<pixel22> vorrei installare gnome 2 su ubuntu 11.10
<pixel22> come faccio?
<enzotib> pixel22, proprio gnome 2, o intendi la vecchia interfaccia?
<pixel22> va bene anche la vecchia interfaccia
<enzotib> pixel22, devi installare il pacchetto gnome-fallback-session
<pixel22> grazie enzotib
<kimal73> es
<pixel22> enzotib, ma sulla versione 11.10 non c'è synaptic?
<enzotib> pixel22, mi pare di no
<pixel22> enzotib, come faccio a installare allora il pacchetto?
<enzotib> pixel22, c'è il software center (bleah :) oppure sudo apt-get install gnome-fallback-session
<pixel22> nessuno dei due tro a il pacchetto
<pixel22> enzotib
<enzotib> pixel22, e c'hai ragione, è gnome-session-fallback
<pixel22> enzotib, ora si funziona grazie
<andrea1> quando massimizzo un foglio di calcolo di libre office mi scompaiono le tre iconcine in alto a sx, quando minimizzo ricompaiono, qualcuno sa spiegarmi
<bluraybuntu> buonasera
<enzotib> andrea1, come massimizzi?
<bluraybuntu> ho visto che l'unico modo piu' veloce per vedere i blu ray e' di usare wine per il programma
<bluraybuntu> total media theatre se c'e' qualcuno che mi saprebbe aiutare mando in pastebin l'immagine
<andrea1> quando apro un file si apre gia' massimizzato, oppure se e' minimizzato clicco l'ìconcine giusta oppure faccio due click
<bob_bybong> andrea1, è unity che ha questa opzione
<andrea1> quale opzione, scusa
<bob_bybong> delle finestre entra con ubutu classico e vedi che non hai problemi
<bluraybuntu> http://imagebin.org/189064 eccola
<andrea1> ci sono riuscito; sono entrato su home ed hi rimosso la cartella .libreoffice; l'ho riavviato e adesso funziona tutto, grazie
<bluraybuntu> blu ray nessuno puo' aiutarmi a vederli sotto ubuntu senza dover dual bootare winzoz?
<bob_bybong> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<enzos> saòve raga per risolvere il problema 407 proxy authentication required, come posso fare? ho aggiunto già proxy e via dicendo in make.conf ma niente
<bluraybuntu> grazie bob ma non sono cosi bravo
<bluraybuntu>  BackupBluRay
<bluraybuntu> c'e' un corrispettivo a questa chat in inglese?
<kimal73> c'è qualcuno che usa gnome classic su oniric?
<Alex1983> si io kimal
<slubaba> Alex1983: ok?
<slubaba> uff
<kimal73> Alex1983: la connessione non va benissimo
<kimal73> Alex1983: ci sei? puoi aiutarmi?
<Alex1983> si
<Alex1983> scusami
<kimal73> ti chiedevo dell'expo
<kimal73> Alex1983: cioè non so farlo funzionare con super + e
<kimal73> Alex1983: ma super è l'equivalente del tasto di win?
<Alex1983> eh credo di si
<kimal73> Alex1983: e non mi funziona l'expo ti garantisco che è attivato da ccsm
<kimal73> compiz control system manager
<kimal73> Alex1983: se puoi aiutarmi, altrimenti non fa niente...
<kimal73> come faccio ad eliminare un lanciatore su oniric gnome classic?
#ubuntu-it 2011-12-18
<bastos> raga sapete come fart filtrare pacchetti verso un ip address tramite netfilter?
<superciuc> messaggio di prova se c'e qualcuno che puo eludermi sul da farsi?
<superciuc> scusate no comment forse o capito chiudo
<aleilnuovo> salve qualcuno pu; darmi delle dritte_
<aleilnuovo> nessuno mi pu; aiutare?
<aleilnuovo> dai superciuc dammi na mano
<superciuc> sono in prova non so il da farsi
<Carlin0> aleilnuovo, esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa e ha voglia ti risponde
<superciuc> non ho per adesso nessun problema volevo solo sapere cosa succedeva
<aleilnuovo> hehe da dove comincio.. ah si, ho appena scaricato l-ultima versione e ho fatto un live sulla penna usb, come mai [ tutto in inglese_
<aleilnuovo> scusate la punteggiatura.. [ il secondo problema
<Carlin0> aleilnuovo, all'avvio scegli la lingua ...
<aleilnuovo> indi adesso dovrei riavviare e poi al riavvio la scelgo.. ma prima quando ero all-avvio non c-era da nessuna parte dove scegliere la lingua
<superciuc> mi pare che e la prima cosa che ti appare prima che ti chiedaa dove vuoi installare
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> se guardi installazione grafica ti fa vedere dove scegliere la lingua
<Carlin0> oppure appena avviato quando vedi 2 loghi in basso premi un tasto qualsiasi
<aleilnuovo> mmh.. ma a me non [ venuto fuori niente del genere!
<aleilnuovo> mi [ apparsa una schermata con scritto ubuntu e poi 4 scelte in inglese tra cui test ubuntu, install ubuntu, altre 2 che non ricordo ma subito dopo poco mi ha fatto tutto lui senza mia conferma
<superciuc> instal
<aleilnuovo> vallo a sapere! ora sinceramente non so se sono sulla prova o se me lo ha installato! ho preso una bidonata_
<Carlin0> se non glielo hai detto tu non ha installato niente
<superciuc> forse pui prima pruvarlo in live poi decidi
<aleilnuovo> potrei avere avuto un-illuminazione> la versione di prova [ in inglese, non appena lo installo scelgo di metterlo in italiano.. puo essere_
<superciuc> si
<aleilnuovo> woo che bellezza!
<superciuc> no prima di installarlo appare sobito la possibilita di cambiare lingua
<aleilnuovo> ma io non lo installato
<aleilnuovo> sto provando le funzionalita XD
<superciuc> allora provalo in live che poi quando spegni il computer sparisce tutto
<Carlin0> aleilnuovo, fai bene controlla il riconoscimento hardware , sopratutto scheda video e se usi il wifi
<superciuc> non ti lascia traccia sul computer
<aleilnuovo> superciuc, lo sto provando in live! [ li il fatto
<aleilnuovo> carlin0, installandolo ho la possibilit' di dualbooting con seven_
<Carlin0> aleilnuovo, si
<Carlin0> ti dovrebbe chiedere in fase di installazione : installa di fianco a ...
<aleilnuovo> xk mi avevano consigliato di farmi la pennina e di non installarlo, solo che da quanto capito, non installandolo [ un casino!
<Carlin0> sulla penna è + lento
<aleilnuovo> ok. l-unica cosa che non mi [ chiara [ xk non mi ha fatto l-interfaccia grafica anke solo per provare il live_
<Carlin0> cosa intendi con : non ti ha fatto l'interfaccia grafica ?
<aleilnuovo> nel link che mi hai dato x l-installazione, fa vedere che anche per provare la live, c-[ l-interfaccia grafica con le 2 scelte prova o installa, da me era tutto a stringhe tranne il logo di ubuntu
<superciuc> affinca unard disc nuovo quando installi stacca quello originale di windovs cosi non fai danni poi attacchi il tutto e all'avvio decidi che ard disc usare poi linux si impadronira da solo di winovs
<Carlin0> aleilnuovo, non saprei magari l'ultima versione è diversa , ma l'interfaccia grafica io credo che tu la abbia altrimenti saresti davanti a uno schermo nero e a dare riga di comando tipo dos e sinceramente non ti ci vedo proprio
<Carlin0> signori buonanotte
<aleilnuovo> hehe sono un nabbo XD x me qui [ tutto nuovo. notte!
<superciuc> buona notte scusate l'intomissione
<aleilnuovo> ma sei di ferrara superciuc_
<superciuc> asti,elba,bardonecchia.
<superciuc> ci o lavorato in questi posti
<superciuc> su google trovi una pagina --italian elba island procchio d'inverno- e di facebook
<superciuc> ti fai due risate e risali a me la come vedrai sono alla luce del sole se non piove
<superciuc> saluti atutti grazie di avermi fatto comprendere
<superciuc> buon giorno di domenica ai i appena arrivati e appena svegli
<nicotano> buongiorno
<esulu> giorno
<bpietro> buona domenica a tutti :)
<esulu> anche a te
<massimo18> Buona Domenica! :)
<alecv> salve
<alecv> gparted  non trova le partizioni, sta cercando da 10 minuti, dando fdisk -l vedo tutte le partizioni ma alla fine mi dice Il disco /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<cristian_c> ciao, il problema è che non so come riconoscere il server audio usato dal sistema in questo momento
<cristian_c> ho digitato il comando ps con i server più noti, come ad esempio pulseaudio, ma non è uscito niente
<cristian_c> allora potrebbe essere alsa il server giusto
<cristian_c> se digito: status alsa-store
<cristian_c> ottengo: alsa-store stop/waiting
<cristian_c> come va interpretato questo risultato?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alecv> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià alecv
<alecv> gparted  non trova le partizioni, sta cercando da 10 minuti, dando fdisk -l vedo tutte le partizioni ma alla fine mi dice Il disco /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non contiene una tabella delle partizioni valida
<jester-> alecv: se è criptato
<alecv> jester-,  ma prima mi apriva le partizioni, è da una settima che non le apre +
<alecv> ho dovuto montare le partizioni seguendo il wiki
<alecv> su virtual box posso installare la macchina virtuale su una partizione già esistente?
<bobbybong> alecv, gpated è salutare usarlo da live se lo installi può fare cazzate
<alecv> ciao bobbybong  volevo formattare la partizione con centos
<bobbybong> metti un cdlive e formatta
<alecv> okù
<jester-> alecv: penso sia sufficente dire a vbox di usare un hd gia esistente in fase di installazione ma se ne crei uno nuovo che problema ti da
<jester-> visto che non costa niente
<alecv> non mi rubba spazio?
<jester-> cancelli quello farlocco
<alecv> e allungo la partizione
<jester-> altrimenti che lo usi a fare vbox o vmware
<alecv> sconnetto allora. In fase di installazione gli dico di usare il disco ma non trovando iso, non me lo fa usare
<jester-> lo cancelli da vbox stesso
<jester-> e ne crei un altro
<esulu> ciao jester-
<alecv> fatto, grazie x il suggerimento
<alecv> jester-,
<jester-> cià esulu
<alecv> bobbybong, buona domenica
<alecv> buona domenica a tutti
<esulu> jester-:
<esulu> il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<esulu> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione: syslog-ng
<esulu> ops ho sbagliato
<esulu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotIt2> esulu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> che scatole
<esulu> no
<Guest26216> ciao a tutti, mi sapreste dire dopo aver installato (adesso ho ubuntu 11.10 ma vorrei passare all'ultimo lubuntu) il desktop cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Guest26216, cosa vuoi fare di preciso?
<Guest26216> passare a lubuntu
<Guest26216> da ubuntu software center sto scaricando il desktop di lubuntu
<cristian_c> ok e al login scegli lubuntu invece di ubuntu, molto semplicemente
<Guest26216> ok quindi non ho da fare cambiamenti all'editor di testo no?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<Guest26216> non capivo cosa dicevano qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Installazione
<cristian_c> Guest26216, però qui parla genericamente di lxde, non di lubuntu vero e proprio
<cristian_c> ma forse hai ragione tu, comunque prova senza toccare niente
<Guest26216> ok
<cristian_c> e sopratutto prendi nota del nome della sessione al login
<cristian_c> se lxde o lubuntu
<Guest26216> non vorrei solo anziche' alleggerire il pc aumentare la pesantezza, per quello sto passando a lubuntu
<cristian_c> beh, ma esiste anche xfce
<cristian_c> è comunque meno impegnativo di ubuntu
<Guest26216> ma lubuntu dovrebbe essere il piu' leggero di tutti, no?
<Guest26216> ho solo 1 giga di ram in questo pc
<cristian_c> Guest26216, ok, ma lubuntu gira con molta meno ram
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> ah, è uscito
<cristian_c> passo all'altra domanda
<cristian_c> devo cambiare il gestore dei codici numerici dei tasti, da quello predefinito in ubuntu a quello utilizzato da un programma alternativo, come ad esmepio keytouch. Ho saputo che il file chiamato keytouch localizzato in /etc/init.d/ non è un file di configurazione, ma uno script di avvio, cioè ha a che fare con con l'avvio automatico. Inoltre potrebbe essere che sia il server X a gestire questa roba in modo prede
<cristian_c> questo ovviamente se il server X è in esecuzione, ma io non conosco altri server video noti, quindi non credo che possa essere in esecuzione nient'altro che esso. Vi risulta anche questo?
<Edrik> domanda aperta: qualcuno mi passa un link ad una guida per installare ubuntu su chiavetta?
<cristian_c> !usb | Edrik
<ubot-it> Edrik: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Edrik> grazie mille
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere la stessa procedura di 'da'
<Edrik> si ma sono ancora in fase del tutto sperimentale ho 2 vecchi portatili e volevo rianimarli, almeno per scrivere
<cristian_c> i lettori cd funzionano?
<Edrik> dici a me?
<cristian_c> sì
<Edrik> uno ha il lettore che da problemi
<Edrik> ed è quello che mi interessa di più :(
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fai una live usb e installi ubuntu, no?
<cristian_c> occhio però ai requisiti di sistema
<Edrik> è proprio a fare la live che devo imparare per i requisiti è un p4 con 1Gb di ram
<Edrik> solo che se nn ho capito male per fare la live devo già avere ubuntu installato su un pc
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Edrik, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Edrik> come accedo a Sistema → Amministrazione → Creatore dischi di avvio senza avere ubuntu installato?
<cristian_c> usa unetbootin
<Edrik> provo grz
<nitroxx92> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni su una webcam compatibile sia con Ubuntu 11.10 che con skype solo che non trovo informazioni aggiornate... =( sapete aiutarmi??
<Holden> nitroxx92, l'hai già comprata o la devi comprare?
<nitroxx92> no devo ancora comprarla
<Holden> nitroxx92, prendi una logitech serie C, in generale qui nel canale abbiamo avuto buoni risultati
<nitroxx92> ah buono grazie mille =)
<nitroxx92> hai un modello in particolare da consigliarmi??
<Holden> nitroxx92, se vieni sul canale della chat ti consiglio il modello
<Holden> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gekas> salve raga, facendo iptables -L mi dà questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/774239/, come posso risolverlo? grazie
<Holden> !iptables
<Holden> !firewall
<Holden> vabbè... gekas prova con sudo
<Holden> gekas, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<gekas> grazie mille, ora come posso far passare i pacchetti verso un indirizzo IP e bloccarne un altro IP?
<Holden> leggi la guida
<kimal73> ciao
<kimal73> per disinstallare un programma come blender, posso farlo dal software  center?
<gekas> holden http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/774243/
<cristian_c> kimal73, perché no?
<nicotano> salve
<Arkyos> salve, volevo chiedervi una cosa. Il portatile di un amico è provvisto di una sola entrata per cuffie e microfono, dunque ha bisogno di un jack a 4 poli
<Arkyos> è installata una distro linux, quindi, non so, provo a chiedere qui
<Arkyos> secondo voi può utilizzare delle semplici cuffie, diverse da quelle date in dotazione, per sentire solo musica o rischia danni?
<yankee> danni in che senso?
<yankee> Arkyos,
<Arkyos> sì
<Arkyos> cortocicuiti&similia
<Arkyos> *r
<yankee> vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat che qui si parla solo dei prodotti supportati ufficialmente
<andrea79> Buongiorno a tutti! Mi sapete dire perchè ogni volta che aavio il mio ubuntu 11.10 dopo qualche minuto mi si disattivano mouse e tastiera e non posso più così controllare niente? A qualcuno è già capitato?
<pac> CIAO
<pac> \tc'e qualcuno in italiano
<jester-> 56 italiani nessuno in italiano
<pac> grazie
<pac> ]tu puoi darmi un info
<jester-> dimmi
<pac> posso chiedere?
<pac> sto scrivendo su un tablet e sono lento ma il problema e la tastiera virtuale non ha ha gli accenti
<pac> ]uso onboard
<jester-> non preoccuparti degli accenti, ma di solito sui tablet si vedono li vedi tenendo premuto il tasto
<pac> quale tasto scrivobuno stylo
<jester-> pac: il tasto e per esempio, tienilo pigiato
<pac> ]non funziona scrive eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jester-> pac: cosa centra la ta tastiera virtuale con linux ubutu?
<pac> stavo discutendo con qualcuno ma non ricordo piu chi
<jester-> pac: cosa centra la tua tastiera virtuale con linux ubutu?
<pac> un altro problema legato alla chiave wap non mi permette di collegarmi al mio router pero si e preso un altra rete
<pac> ma non ho un altro modo per scrivereere sul mio tablet
<jester-> pac una pass con lettere accentate?
<pac> non si tratta di un altro problema0 magari se hai tempo e voglia te lo spiego dopo
<jester-> pac: scusa ma cosa centra questo canale col tablet, forse se leggi il manuale del coso
<pac> xio uso una tastiera virtuale per scrivere ma mancano le lettere accentate ne ho cercate altre ma non trovato nulla
<pac> \sai niente in proposito nei forum non c'e niente
<jester-> pac: questo è un canale che assiste sistemi linux ubuntu, niente sacciamo dei tablet, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> grazie mille ci provo ciao
<enzotib> pac: se è come sull'android, se tieni premuto il tasto (virtuale) per un certo tempo, compare una lista di caratteri tra cui scegliere
<enzos> salve raga, voglio loggare e far passare un pacchetto verso un IP address, ma nella lista non compare  adestination l'IP, come mai, come posso loggarlo e lasciarlo passare, cioè posso fare -j DROP.LOG, comunque ho fatto questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/774462/
<enzos> in che cartella si trovano i log di netfilet?
<fankino> salve
<fankino> salve
<fankino> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | fankino
<ubot-it> fankino: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fankino> Ops scusate
<fankino> volevo sapere su questo sistema operativo
<fankino> in pratica vorrei provarlo
<jester-> fankino: è provabile direttamente da cd liv e
<fankino> si lo stò scaricando
<fankino> volevo sapere una volta finito lo masterizzo
<fankino> poi lo installo?
<attempt> lo masterizzi su un cd. prendi la iso, occhio sembra un archivio ma e' una iso. masterizza comee iso su un cd. poi avvii il pc da cd.
<attempt> e scegli di provarlo quando lo chiede.
<jester-> fankino: la scarichi la scrivi su cd e la provi http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<attempt> puoi sempre installarlo in un secondo momento.
<fankino> si può provare senza installarlo?
<attempt> hai l'icona sul desktop con scritto installa .
<attempt> se lo fai partire da cd ti chiede se provare o installare. gli dici prova e lui funge da cd senza installare niente.
<attempt> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<fankino> una volta installato per configurare la connessione è difficile?
<attempt> di norma no. dipende dal pc che hai. se usi il cavo di solito problemi zero
<fankino> si attualmente uso xp
<fankino> adsl con cavo
<attempt> col cavo su un pc desktop di solito nessun problema per la linea internet. diverso se usi il wifi dipende dalla scheda che usa.
<fankino> ok cmq io ho preso questo mi confermate che è giusto? ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<attempt> era meglio se prendevi la versione desktop
<attempt> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<attempt> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<fankino> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso   questo?
<fankino> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso  questo?
<attempt> si lui. se hai un pc 64bit
<fankino> aia e come faccio a saperlo se ho un 64 bit?
<attempt> che processore usa il tuo pc non lo sai?
<fankino> intel centrino duo
<fankino> intel core duo
<jester-> fankino: quanta ram
<fankino> asp
<attempt> mi sa che e' 32 bit il duo
<fankino> 0,99 GB RAM
<attempt> guarda nelle risorse di sistema il nome preciso.
<jester-> fankino: prendi la 386 e vai tranquillo
<attempt> intel gli mette a tutti nomi quasi uguali.
<attempt> si meglio.
<fankino> 1.60 GHz 0,99 Gb di Ram
<jester-> fankino: pia la 386
<fankino> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso   questo?
<jester-> fankino: i386
<jester-> quella è la 64bit
<fankino> ok
<fankino> ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso    questa?
<jester-> yess
<fankino> ok grazie
<attempt> prendi la desktop
<fankino> non c'è la desktop
<jester-> si che c'è
<fankino> ok trovata scusate
<jester-> fankino: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fankino> posso rimanere qua?
<fankino> intanto che scarico?
<jester-> certo che si
<fankino> anche perchè poi avrò bisogno di aiuto :-)
<fankino> a dire il vero una volta ci avevo già provato ma poi lascia perdere perchè mi sembrava troppo incasinato
<attempt> fankino prendi il file e lo masterizzi con nero a 4x cosi' come e'.
<fankino> ok attemptappena finito
<fankino> come dicevo sopra una volta avevo già provato ma poi lascia perdere perchè no ci capivo nulla
<fankino> ora se c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta riprovo
<attempt> vieni qui e fai la domanda tecnica diretta. non sempre c'e' qualcuno disponibile. se nessuno risponde riprovi in altro momento.
<fankino> ok
<fankino> posso masterizzarlo in dvd? perchè attualmente non ho un cd
<jester-> fankino: si ma fai scrivi immagine non copia
<fankino> sisi ok
<fankino> ma su ubuntu posso navigare su internet come in windows?
<jester-> fankino: certo che si, fai piu o meno tutto quello che fai su winzoz
<fankino> si possono installare anche programmi tipo word office ecc.
<jester-> fankino: c'è gia la suite lobre office di serie
<jester-> libre*
<fankino> bene
<fankino> sono curioso di provarlo
<fankino> mirc si può installare?
<jester-> dovrai installare il lfash e quyalche plugin
<fankino> per irc?
<jester-> ci sono dei validi sostitutivi a mirc
<jester-> come xchat per es
<fankino> tipo?
<jester-> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> amsn per msn
<jester-> e qualche multi piattaforma
<fankino> capito
<jester-> fankino: c'è pure skype
<fankino> bene
<fankino> adobe
<jester-> acroread
<fankino> vcl
<jester-> yess
<fankino> ok
<jester-> realplayer
<jester-> mplayer
<jester-> fankino: giochi vari
<fankino> bene
<fankino> io attualmente sul mio pc portatile ho 2 dischi locali
<fankino> eventualmente lo posso installare su uno dei due dischi locali?
<jester-> fankino: devi solo decidere dove
<fankino> ok finito di scaricare 567 mb risulta?
<jester-> fankino: dovrebbe esser sui 695
<fankino> a me qua da 567 non so come mai mi dice download completato
<jester-> fankino: fai aggiornare il file manager che la desktop i386 è 695 mb
<jester-> se è meno = scaricata zoppa
<fankino> non me lo fà scaricare
<BetaBrain> buona domenica
<fankino> ok riprovo
<fankino> buona domenica
<fankino> bhò non capisco
<fankino> finito di scaricare un'altra volta ma non è dei MB che dice
<fankino> non c'è un'altro modo dove prenderlo?
<jester-> fankino: prova a mastrizzarla che facile si winzoz che da i numeri
<fankino> dici?
<ka0s> sera
<fankino> ok provo
<fankino> fatto o masterizzato
<fankino> ops
<fankino> jester
<attempt> metti il dvd nel cassetto e riavvia il pc
<attempt> se e' impostato standard ti parte ubuntu
<fankino> non parte
<fankino> mi apre il cd con i file dentro
<attempt> parte direttamente xp?
<attempt> no non da xp.
<attempt> devi riavviare il pc con il dvd dentro il cassettino
<fankino> ho il cassettino esterno è uguale?
<attempt> no
<fankino> mannaggia quindi
<attempt> lo potevi dire prima che non avevi il lettore cd
<attempt> devi entrare nel bios del pc e vedere se il pc ti boota anche da usb
<attempt> se il lettore e' collegato usb e il pc boota anche da usb allora puoi caricare ubuntu.
<attempt> perche' non hai lettore cd?
<fankino> asp provo prima a vedere se funzione dal cassetto interno perchè tempo fà non funzionava
<fankino> non è che non ce l'ho e che non funzionava
<attempt> ok un lettore dvd costa meno di 20 euro, se il pc e' un desktop lo cambi anche da solo
<fankino> ok provo a ravviare?
<attempt> si
<fankino> ok speriamo di ritrovarci
<fankino> riavvio saluti
<pixel22> ciao a tutti
<pixel22> vorrei installare gnome 2 su ubuntu 11.10
<pixel22> come faccio?
<Badula> pixel22
<Badula> ti posso aiutare io
<pixel22> dimmi pure Badula
<Badula> gnome 2 e stato abbandonato da ubuntu ormai
<Badula> pero esiste una versione di gnome molto simile
<fankino> eccomi
<fankino> niente da fare
<Badula> credi si chiami fallback o qualcosa del genere+
<pixel22> lo messa ma mi è sparito il cestino
<pixel22> non posso aggiungere le icone alla barra in alto ecc
<Badula> prova a mettere docky
<Badula> o ad attivare compiz
<Badula> oppure fai aggiungi al pannello-->cestino
<bobbybong> gnome-session-fallback
<pixel22> okay ora provo
<Badula> pixel22
<Badula> poi fammi sapere
<fankino> salve ho masterizzato ubuntu ma non parte come posso fare?
<bobbybong> fankino, hai impostato il bios che faccia il boot da cdrom?
<Badula> bobbybong
<Badula> io
<Badula> da quando ho installato ubuntu 11.04
<fankino> bobby adesso vedo
<Badula> non mi compare piu l'interfaccia che mi dice di premere f2 per entrare nel bios
<Badula> quando accendo il pc
<Badula> clicco f2
<Badula> ma non apre il bios
<fankino> bobby mi potresti dire qual'è la procedura per farlo partire da bios?
<Badula> fankino
<fankino> si
<Badula> quando accendi il computer dovrebbe apparire un'interfaccia
<Badula> che ti dice cosa devi cliccare per entrare nel bios
<Badula> poi vai su BOOT
<fankino> si
<fankino> si
<bobbybong> fankino, premi canc f2 quando avvii il pc e entri nel bios poi a seconda del menu cerchi boot o qualcosa che si avvicina metti il cdrom come primo device salvi e avvii
<pixel22> Badula non è pratico per mio padre la soluzione di compiz e docky
<fankino> sarebbe come avvio
<fankino> come prima voce c'è cd rom
<fankino> unità cd rom
<fankino> poi +disco fisso
<fankino> +dispositivi removibili
<Badula> e allora non conosco altri modi
<bobbybong> c'era gia cdrom allora hai masterizzato una ciofeca
<fankino> LAN incoporata
<Badula> non ha funzionato quello di aggiungere il cestino al pannello ?
<pixel22> ha funzionato ma a mio padre gli serve qualcosa come gnome 2 perchè non è pratico
<fankino> dove trovo allora  quella buona?
<pixel22> e non vuole di nuovo imparare
<bobbybong> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<bobbybong> fankino, usa torrent
<fankino> non uso i torrent non li ho mai usati non so come si fà
<Badula> pixel22 : l'unico modo sarebbe tornare indietro di qualche versione di ubuntu...magari alla 9.04
<bobbybong> fankino, sei messo bene
<pixel22> Badula ora lo faccio ritornare alla 10.10
<bobbybong> :)
<fankino> si infatti bobby
<pixel22> come era prima
<Badula> ok
<bobbybong> ci mettevi di meno
<fankino> mannaggia
<bobbybong> vai sul sito e scarica la versione desktop
<Badula> whois newlife
<heybuntu> buonaserata, come si fa a sapere se oltre al desktop di Lubuntu ho messo anche il resto? Ora ho 11.10 Ubuntu
<Badula> heybuntu
<Badula> sei americano ?? looooooooooooool
<Badula> xD
<heybuntu> dimmi badula o badola :)
<bobbybong>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop heybuntu  e così è sicuro che hai tutto
<heybuntu> bobby ma io ho ubuntu 11.10 volevo installare Lubuntu l'ultima perche' e' piu' leggera
<Badula> ragazzi....
<Badula> tenetemi aggiornato
<Badula> cos'è lubuntu ??
<Badula> non lo conosco ._.
<heybuntu> lubuntu e' una distro per vecchi pc
<Badula> ah...
<Badula> che pc hai tu ??
<heybuntu> solo che da ubuntu sofrtware center ho messo lubuntu ma alla fine ho anche ubuntu, un pc di 1 giga di ram
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Badula> e allora perchè vuoi mettere lubuntu se hai un computer che supporta benissimo ubuntu ??
<heybuntu> ok bobby ma devo fare anche sudo apt-get ubuntu remove o upgrade to lubuntu?
<bobbybong> se volevi lubuntu perché non hai scaricato e installato direttamente quella disistallare gnome 1° non è una passeggiata e 2° probabile che massacri la distro alla fine vedi tu :)
<bobbybong> heybuntu, se vuoi ti passo il comando che ti toglie tutto gnome
<heybuntu> ok ma prima volevo capire cosa cambia dopo, mi spariscono programmi?
<bobbybong> heybuntu, qualcosa succede :D
<heybuntu> qualcosa e' un po vago... rischio di perdere qualcosa tipo i bookmarks di firefox?
<bobbybong> heybuntu, se vuoi usare linux è utile che ti documenti firefox centra una sega con gnome
<bobbybong> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<heybuntu> gnome xfc posso sempre cambiare no? dammi pure il comando
<bobbybong> heybuntu, con quale sessione sei loggato adesso gnome lxde?
<fankino> niente non ci riesco
<heybuntu> gnome so lxde non sono sicuro
<fankino> non ci capisco una mazza
<bobbybong> heybuntu, lascia perdere
<heybuntu> cioe'?
<bobbybong> usi gnome in questo momento e vuoi togliere gnome
<bobbybong> leggiti i wiki fatti un idea di come funziona ubuntu e poi ne ripaliamo
<heybuntu> ubuntu ce l'ho da 2 anni, ho provato ancke kubuntu, mariva, opensuse e debian
<bobbybong> per copiare comandi ti fanno fare cazzate che neanche ti rendi conto poi magari ti incazzi con me che ti ho massacrato la distro
<heybuntu> mi basterebbe sapere se adesso che ho lubuntu nel desktop e' piu' leggero di prima
<fankino> c'è un sistema per entrare in bios senza ravviare il pc?
<bobbybong> heybuntu, capisci che non ha senso togliere gnome se è l'ambiente che si sta usando?
<bobbybong> heybuntu, lubuntu è lxde come wm parti con quello
<heybuntu> quello si' ma se ne ho giovamenti in velocita' posso anche sacrificare la comodita', capisci cosa intendo?
<bobbybong> provarlo?
<bobbybong> lxde va bene un po scarno da non toccare le opzioni se no si scarta la caramella e parte openbox
<heybuntu> bobby quando accendo il pc quindi ho la scelta di gnome e di lxde?
<bobbybong> si
<heybuntu> allora provo grazie
<fankino> help
<attempt> fankino no
<fankino> dimmi
<attempt> nel bios entri riavviando il pc e schiacciando un tasto che puo' essere canc o altro a seconda della scheda madre del pcù
<attempt> pc*
<attempt> quindi devi vedere le istruzioni dei tuoi pc per entrare nel bios. e comunque entri riavviando.
<fankino> il problema è che non riesco ad impostare come prima vocel'avvio da usb
<attempt> forse non e' possibile su quei due pc.
<fankino> attempt eppure una volta erò riuscito ad installare ubuntu
<attempt> dovresti provare il cd su un altro pc. uno recente. vedere se almeno ad una schermata di ubuntu ci arrivi.
<attempt> perche' altrimenti e' il dvd che non e' venuto bene. e riprovi con un cd e lo masterizzi alla velocita' piu' bassa che puoi
<fankino> addirittura mi diceva se volevo accedere ad ubuntu oppure a windows
<attempt> era il pc che ora ha il dvd player rotto?
<fankino> no era l'altro
<attempt> ti ricordi che versione di ubunu era? o quanto tempo fa'?
<fankino> la versione non ricordo ma era nel 2009
<attempt> bobbybong quando avvia la live da cd gli si blocca a schermo nero..
<fankino> ho ancora il cd ho provato ma anche questo come riavvio il pc si accende ma lo schermo rimare nero con un trattino in alto che lampeggia
<fankino> se tolgo il cd allora parte windows
<Carlin0> fankino, hai mai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<Carlin0> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<attempt> perche' tenta di leggere il cd ma non ci riesce
<attempt> quindi il bios e' impostato bene in tutti e due.
<Carlin0> o ancor meglio , l'hai masterizzata come immagine o come dati ?
<bobbybong> attempt, f6 nomodeset
<fankino> sisi la masterizzazione sembrerebbe ok tranne l'ultimo che come dicevo prima il file pesava 580 anziche 673 ecc
<bobbybong> fankino, f2 scegli la lingua f6 come opzione nomodeset
<attempt> penso che non ci arriva neanche li
<fankino> infatti
<attempt> allora 99 su 100 e' masterizzato male
<Carlin0> o la iso è ciucca
<bobbybong> fankino, concordo con attempt
<fankino> ok allora riprovo a scaricarlo
<attempt> usa un cd e non un dvd. riscaricalo.
<fankino> ok solo che mi ci vogliono 4 ore
<attempt> masterizza massimo a 4x. fai prima una prova in nero e controlla md5sum
<Carlin0> e masterizza come immagine
<fankino> si ok
<attempt> prima di masterizzare. se l'indice md5sum non corrisponde vuol dire che la iso che hai ottenuto non e' buona e la riscarichi
<fankino> controlla md5sum  come si controlla?
<Carlin0> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Carlin0> leggi qui :)
<fankino> devo installare quel programma?
<attempt> no tutti i programmi di masterizzazioni ti danno l'indice della iso prima di masterizzarla.
<attempt> devi solo vedere su nero dove te la dice
<attempt> ti devi scaricare il file con l'md5sum per vedere la stringa che sia uguale
<attempt> ma anche se lo vedi direttamente sul browser e' lostesso.
<attempt> e' come un codice alfanumerico
<attempt> di solito e' vicino alla iso da scaricare.
<attempt> quando hai la iso controlli che il codice che ti fornisce nero sia identico a quello indicato nel sito dove prendi la iso.
<attempt> leggi bene il wiki che spiega tutto
<spikkio> buonasera ragazzi
<BetaBrain> lol ho fatto chascare chrome
<BetaBrain> 134 schede aperte
<superciuc> buon giorno
<xteno> giorno
<superciuc> sono consapevole che sono su un canale tecnico sono in ascolto e cerco di capire cosa succede
<xteno> ottimo
<xteno> non c'è problema
<superciuc> grazie
<xteno> regola principale, ascoltare, ascoltare e ancora ascoltare
<xteno> ma nulla vieta anche di chiedere
<superciuc> come la vecchia cb
<xteno> !domanda | superciuc
<ubot-it> superciuc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xteno> superciuc, che distro stai usando?
<superciuc> ok
<superciuc> kuumbuctu 8
<xteno> hum 8?
<xteno> siamo alle versioni 11.10 caspita
<xteno> kubuntu
<superciuc> e vecchhia non mi dnno neanche piu gli aggiornamenti a flasc plaier
<xteno> lo credo
<xteno> sarebbe ora di un piccolo avanzamento ...:-)
<superciuc> o gia fatto partire degli aggiornamenti precedenti poi quando e partito c'era l'interfaccia di avvio che era diventata unbctu e non mi prendeva la pasw qundi ho dovuto reinstallare da disco per recuperare le mie cose e questo bogo e un amd 64
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-10
<matteo_> ma dopo un po' che mi connetto alla mia rete mi chiede di n uovo la chiave di rete
<jester-> gennaro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<matteo_> jester-, ci ho provato sia attaccando sdolo questa che tenendo accesa la scheda del pc e quella usb insieme
<jester-> matteo_: hai solo quella attaccata come wifi?
<matteo_> jester-, cosa intendi esattamente? nforse non ho capito bene..
<gennaro> seguo la guida ma non corrisponde
<matteo_> ho solo questo attaccato adesso
<gennaro> per esempio compiz-fusion plugins-extra non c'è in ubuntu software centre
<jester-> matteo_: fa vedere nel apste cosa ripsonde iwconfig
<gennaro> come faccio a installarlo?? dimmi tu da terminale allora
<jester-> gennaro: hai sbagliato canale e ora per trollare
<gennaro> come trollare? dai ti prego aiutami
<gennaro> ma come devo fare
<gennaro> la guida non corrisponde
<gennaro> dammi magicamente istruzioni da terminale... dai ti supplico
<jester-> gennaro: da guida
<jester-> Installazione
<jester-> Installare i pacchetti compizconfig-settings-manager e compiz-fusion-plugins-extra.
<matteo_> jester-, http://pastebin.com/p2sf2kyf
<jester-> cosa non corrisponde
<jester-> matteo_: ne vede due è wlan1 la usb?
<jester-> matteo_: dovresti vederla nache nell'icona di rete e  poter connetterla
<jester-> ma stacca l'altra
<matteo_> jester-, si
<jester-> si connette o no, non dovrebbe avere problemi,, gli dai la pass quando chiede
<matteo_> jester-, la vedo anche nell'icona di rete (Ralink 802.11 n WLAN)
<jester-> sconnetti quella collegata a connettila
<matteo_> jester-, il mio e' un portatile...come la sconnetto la scheda del pc?
<jester-> matteo_: dall'icona di rete la sconnetti
<matteo_> c'e' solo un bottone ma credo che mi chiuda del tutto le connessioni wifi non la scheda del pc
<matteo_> ah si
<jester-> sconnetti una connnetti l'altra
<glpiana> ola
<vito59-> ciao, uso ubuntu 12.04 stamattina non parte il desktop:not starting gdm emulation for kdm;kdm is not the default display manager,avevo tolto unity però ieri sera avevo messo l'avvio automatito senza password
<vito59-> con l'accesso tramite password funzionava benissimo, ho messo automatico ieri sera e oggi non parte
<vito59-> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<glpiana> vito59-, hai installato kde?
<vito59-> dovrei avere installato gnome, ma non ho fatto modifice a parte il login automatico
<glpiana> vito59-, ora sei sullo stesso pc con un altro sistema operativo o sei su un altro pc?
<vito59-> se avvio startx parte ma senza barre ed icone
<vito59-> sono su un notebook
<glpiana> vito59-, ora sei sullo stesso pc con un altro sistema operativo o sei su un altro pc?
<vito59-> altro pc
<glpiana> vito59-, e hai a portata di mano il pc inq uestione?
<vito59-> sono sul desktop senza barra
<vito59-> ce l'ho davanti
<glpiana> vito59-, oki, premi ctrl+alt+f1. deve passare in console
<vito59-> ok, fatto
<glpiana> vito59-, fai il login testuale (scrivi la password anche se non la visualizzi)
<vito59-> devo riavviare non ho il prompt ora,solo un trattino lampeggiante perchè ero entrato nel desktop con startx?
<glpiana> vito59-, no, non riavviare. prova a premere ctrl+alt+f2
<abra_cadabra> oùùùùùùùùùù-.....com'è zii???
<vito59-> ok, ci sono,ho fatto prima ctrl-f4, ora ho fatto il login
<glpiana> vito59-, ora scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<abra_cadabra> tutt'apposto??????
<abra_cadabra> io c'ho un problema
<glpiana> !chat | abra_cadabra
<ubot-it> abra_cadabra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bea_> Ciao a tutti, non riesco ad installare nessun sistema operativo su un Acer Aspire. Il portatile è stato venduto con windows 7, avevo fatto un dual boot con ubuntu, tutte le versioni sono andate bene, ad eccezione dei driver della scheda grafica, che risolvevo modificando manualmente il file di configurazione
<vito59-> il pacchetto lightgdm non è installato
<abra_cadabra> nn si accende il pc...
<glpiana> vito59-, allora scrivi: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<glpiana> !dettagli | abra_cadabra
<ubot-it> abra_cadabra: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<bea_> Qualche giorno fa ho voluto eliminare windows 7, ho usato gparted per eliminare tutte le partizioni, ho fatto un errore ho eliminato due partizioni che sicuramente servivano al portatile per riavviare il sistema, qualunque esso fosse. Erano due partizioni, dalle fonti su internet, una serviva all'acer per ripristinare il sistema l'altra a windows 7 per ripristinare il suo sitema.
<abra_cadabra> <glpiana>...socio, mò ti spiego. mio fratello ke è impanato con sti pc ha messo ubuntu sul mio windows, no. e prima usciva un menù e mò nn si accende proprio...ke è successo???
<vito59-> ok, ora devo scegliere fra gdm,kdm,lightdm. cosa scelgo?
<glpiana> abra_cadabra, non vedi nemmeno la schermata iniziale del bios?
<glpiana> vito59-, lightdm
<bea_> concettualmente pensavo che ad ubuntu non servissero partizioni fatte da altri sistemi, dopo anni di laoro con ubuntu, quando si installa il so si vaa sovrascrivere il MBR e dovrebbe funzionare
<vito59-> sono ancora al prompt
<glpiana> bea_, se hai i cd/dvd di ripristino del sistema windows usali e comincia a ripristinarlo
<bea_> in realtà questo non è accaduto, tutti i sistemi operativi che ho cercato di installare, si installano con successo, ma al boot non trova il mbr
<glpiana> vito59-, oki ora riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc o con: sudo reboot
<bea_> glpiana: ho i dischi di erecovery creati all'acquisto del portatile, ma al secondo dvd mi compare l'errore che blocca l'installazione
<vito59-> ho fatto sudo reboot
<bea_> la versione di windows 7 era oem
<bea_> quindi nessun disco è stato fornito
<bea_> glpiana: grazie per avermi risposto
<glpiana> bea_, se i dischi di ripristino di windows non funzionano io non posso farci nulla e la cosa esula da questo canale. se invece riesci ad installare ubuntu ma poi hai errore di mbr, puoi tentare il ripristino di grub
<glpiana> !grub | bea_
<ubot-it> bea_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bea_> glpiana: riprovo nell'installazione
<vito59-> ho creato un nuovo utente? non mi accetta la password
<glpiana> vito59-, non ha creato nessun nuovo utente l'installazione di lightdm. se poi tu l'hai fatto in precedenza questo non posso saperlo. che errore ti da?
<bea_> glpiana: ma secondo te è possibile non riuscire ad installare su un portatile concepito x windows, a me sembra assurdo
<vito59-> nessun errore, ma non accetta la password
<glpiana> vito59-, che sessione hai selezionato?
<vito59-> allora: ho riavviato,vedo:vito,sessione ospite,accedi
<glpiana> vito59-, dovresti vedere anche un cerchietto con dentro una immagine
<vito59-> sì, quella di gnome(credo) piede sx
<glpiana> vito59-, cliccaci sopra e controlla
<vito59-> esatto, ho gnome classic,gnome,gnome no effect (CHE È QUELLA CHE USAVO ),recovery,user def.session
<glpiana> vito59-, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<vito59-> login
<glpiana> fai il login testuale e poi scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<glpiana> vito59-, poi riavvia e vedi se con gdm riesci ad entrare
<vito59-> sono tornato alla finestra di scelta del gestore desktop,gdm,kdm, lightdm
<vito59-> devo scegliere gdm ora?
<glpiana> sì
<vito59-> solito errore:not starting gdm emulation daemon for kdm;kdm is not the default display manager. saned disabled;edit /etc/default/saned
<glpiana> vito59-, io ancora non ho capito perchè hai anche kdm. comuqnue torna in console, dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm                scegli kdm e riavvia. vediamo se con quello parte
<vito59-> ok, avevo già fatto così.... è partito normalmente(a parte la shermata kdm che non l'avevo mai vista)
<vito59-> ora si è aperta nuna finesta che dice: si è verificato un errore di sistema, segnalare il problema?
<glpiana> vito59-, allora quello che puoi provare a fare è disinstallare kdm (che, ripeto, non ho idea del motivo per cui tu ce l'abbia... leggi: dimmi perchè hai installato kdm)
<vito59-> io non sò xchè ho kdm, non sapevo di averlo. forse l'ho istallato a suo tempo quando ho tolto unity, e comunque ho seguito qualche guida online.
<glpiana> vito59-, ok, prova  afer come ti ho detto. se poi non dovesse ripartire, reinstalli kdm visto che con quello si avvia
<vito59-> ma la schermata di kdm io non l'avevo mai vista, vuol dire che non era attivo.
<vito59-> ok, ora devo andare a lavorare, stasera guardo se riparte. grazie mille comunque..ciao
<enzotib> buongriono
<enzotib> s/rio/ior/
<Fetentone> ragazzi buongiorno...
<Fetentone> <Fetentone> ho un problma da qualche giorno, all'avvio di ubuntuc'è una scritta che dive che non trova il map o il dev/map... posso premere un tasto per continuare oppure attendere: io attendo sempre ma ci mette un casino di tempo per avviarsi. Cosa è successo?
<benkio> ciao ragazzi ho un problema
<benkio> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<Fetentone> benkio... fai la domanda se qualcuno sa rispondere ti risponde
<Fetentone> TaLaDo, cos'è successo?
<TaLaDo> ?
<Fetentone> mi hanno cacciato da !chat
<TaLaDo> Fetentone, ti sbagli
<TaLaDo> * Fetentone (~Fetentone@unaffiliated/fetentone) ha abbandonato #ubuntu-it-chat
<TaLaDo> sei uscito di tua spontanea volontà
<Fetentone> mi sto perdendo io e la password del nick...
<Fetentone> no ma mi è uscito un messaggio
<Fetentone> e poi mi ono trovato fuori
<Fetentone> un po di pazienza devo ritrovare la mia password
<Fetentone>  scusatemi... io sto provando ad inserire la password nel canale... il nick l'ho registrato sicuramente e hodato una password al server, non sono sicuro di aver dato una password anche al nick... come faccio a saper ese ce l'ho data? ... E se non la ricordo vi è un servizio che me la rimanda in e-mail?
<OverMe> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabberoma> BUON GIORNO A TUTTI
<gabberoma> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per correggere un pacchetto danneggiato?
<gabberoma> I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  gnome-mplayer: Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.16) ma 1.0.25-3ubuntu3 è installato                Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7) ma 2.15-0ubuntu20 è installato                Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4) ma 1.12.2-1ubuntu2.2 è installato                Depends: libcurl3-gnutls (>= 7.16.2) ma 7.27.0-1ubuntu1 è installato                Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0) m
<OverMe> !paste | gabberoma
<ubot-it> gabberoma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabberoma> ci provo subito,intanto grazie
<gabberoma> ok,fatto, adesso aspetto che qualcuno mi risponda nella stessa schermata?
<OverMe> no, adesso posti qui il link o non lo vedrà nessuno
<OverMe> non mi devi scrivere in privato, devi scrivere qui il link al pastebin dopo che hai premuto "paste"
<gabberoma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1422983/
<gabberoma> sono ultra principiante, sorry!...cosi va bene?
<OverMe> gabberoma, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<OverMe> gabberoma, ...
<gabberoma> ecco
<gabberoma> lubuntu 12.10
<OverMe> pare tu abbia messo uno o più ppa, levali
<gabberoma> ok, che devo fare
<OverMe> metti nel paste il risultato di: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gabberoma> da dove lo eseguo ,dal terminale?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<OverMe> gabberoma, sì
<gabberoma> sta qui il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423005/
<gabberoma> 'ngiorno
<OverMe> gabberoma, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gilir-lubuntu-quantal.list && sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<gabberoma> overme, eseguo nel terminal e poi copio nel paste
<OverMe> sì
<gabberoma> overme, ok sta qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423014/
<OverMe> hai aperto un gestore pacchetti / gestore aggiornamenti / software center ?
<gabberoma> overme, si ho lasciato aperto gestore pacchetti e softw center
<gabberoma> chiudo tutto e eseguo ancora il comando di prima?
<OverMe> chiudi tutto ed esegui sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gabberoma> overme, fatto sta qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423020/
<OverMe> gabberoma, sudo apt-get -f install
<bea_> ciao, installato ubuntu 11.04.1 lts, da premettere che nn riuscivo a installare nessn so. ora sono riuscita ad installare la 11. il problema è che c'e' un problema di I/O
<bea_> questo è il msg dpkg: errore fatale non recuperabile, uscita:  buffer_read(fd) non riuscita: elenco dei file del pacchetto "f-spot": Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2
<gabberoma> overme, ho eseguito e mi ha chiesto di continuare, ho detto Si , incollo su paste?
<OverMe> gabberoma, quando ha finito sì
<bea_> ho letto che ci sono dei bug segnalati sull'argomento. Secondo la vostra esperienza non si può fare qualcosa per sbloccare questgo errore
<bea_> io la soluzione non l'ho trovata
<bea_> anche fare dpkg --configure -a
<bea_> non produce nessun risultati e quando vado a fare apt-get upgrade il msg è sempre quello copiato sopra
<gabberoma> overme, fatto sta qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/1423029/
<bea_> confido nella vostra esperienza
<OverMe> gabberoma, riprova ad installare gnome-mplayer se era questo il tuo intento originario
<gabberoma> overme, in questo momento e'stato disinstallato? giusto?
<OverMe> sì
<OverMe> bea_, input/output error di solito vuol dire "qualcosa di hardware è rotto". prova a fare una scansione della memoria e un check dell'hdd da live
<gabberoma> overme, innanzitutto grazie, poi il problema credo fosse derivato dall'interferenza tra gmplayer e Videolan , crash per quale player servisse nell'anteprima di amule
<bea_> OverMe: ho dato questo comando sudo touch /forcefsck e al riavvio ha fatto il controllo del diso, nessun problema evidenziato
<gabberoma> overme, ora che mi hai aiutato a disinstallare gnomplayer credo che non tornera piu alcun problema.
<gabberoma> overme, dammi un ultimo suggerimento plz!..se rimango solo con VLC, la community *Ubunto si offende?
<bea_> in disk utility posso lanciare check filesystem
<bea_> OverMe: in disk utility posso lanciare check filesystem?
<bea_> la cosa sstrana è che se lancio apt-get upgrade... alla fine il msg è ils eguente 194 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 3 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 0B/221MB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 8507kB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<bea_> quello che mi sembra strano sono 0b/221mb, praticamente riconosce cosa c'e' da scaricare ma non scaricare  niente, anche se sa la misuara
<jester-> bea_: li ha gia scaricati dai s
<bea_> \me pensava di conoscere ubuntu
<bea_> jester-: non ho capito
<bea_> ahh
<bea_> ok
<jester-> bea_: sudo apt-get upgrade a Continuare [S/n] pigia s
<bea_> jester fatto ma al 65% si blocca e compare questo msg: dpkg: errore fatale non recuperabile, uscita:  buffer_read(fd) non riuscita: elenco dei file del pacchetto "f-spot": Input/output error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<jester-> bea_: sa di hw ciucco o disco o ram
<bea_> jester-: grazie, mi devo arrendere allora :-) cerco una scheda diagnostica per portatili :P
<lucasss> Ciao, opotete aiutarmi con un problemino con la rete lan?!?
<lucasss> *potete
<lucasss> Ciao
<gabberoma> overme , se puoi mi diresti come posso migliorare la qualita streaming per youtube ad esempio? troppo scattoso nonostande abbia i codec flashplayer ubuntu installati gia
<jester-> gabberoma: destro sulla finestra flash, impostazioni, togli la spunta da accelerazione hardware
<gabberoma> jester , non migliora un granché
<FRA_> BUONGIORNO
<FRA_> posso chiedere ad un esperto
<FRA_> gabberroma
<jester-> !chiedi | FRA_
<ubot-it> FRA_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<FRA_> posso chiedere a te
<FRA_> ok
<FRA_> vorrei sapere se ipad  siccome su ubuntu nn si collega a itunes come fare
<jester-> FRA_: non esiste itunes per linux, devi installarti un sistema winz in virtualbox
<FRA_> com si fa
<jester-> !virtualbox | FRA_
<ubot-it> FRA_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<FRA_> virtualbox ho gia provato ad installare ma nn sono riuscito
<FRA_> uso lubuntu
<jester-> FRA_: se segui la guida per il non OSE è piuttosto esauriente
<FRA_> l ho gia seguito na volta
<FRA_> saro un po non abile a capire come si fa
<jester-> FRA_: non hai piu winz installato nel pc?
<FRA_> no
<FRA_> mai avuro dove si prende winz da software cnter
<jester-> male, hai la 12.10?
<FRA_> dove lo vedo
<FRA_> scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> lsb_release -r nel terminale
<FRA_> 12.04
<jester-> FRA_: hai una 32 o 64bit
<FRA_> 32
<jester-> scaricalo qui e installalo e a richiesta di aggiungere utente al gruppo vboxusers autorizza       https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<jester-> FRA_: 32 bit è i386 e poi ti serve il cd installazione di winz
<FRA_> azz un caos
<FRA_> cd installazione di winz
<jester-> FRA_: o pigliato un macbook
<jester-> pigliati*
<FRA_> uhhuuhuh
<FRA_> azzz 2000 euri
<FRA_> winz lo posso salvare in usb
<FRA_> dove lo prendo winz?
<TaLaDo> FRA_, lo compri
<FRA_> ahh
<FRA_> dove si compra
<FRA_> non so cosa sia
<jester-> FRA_: winz è acronimo di windows
<FRA_> ah l ho
<FRA_> window
<FRA_> ma a sto punto
<FRA_> siccoe devo fare un rispristino
<FRA_> me lo faccio prestare
<FRA_> un pc window
<FRA_> dai grazie
<FRA_> per info
<FRA_> ciaooo a tutti
<Guest72957> ciao a tutti, ho il seguente problema: ho installato ubuntu 12.10 x64 sul mio portatile e l'installazione è andata bene. Dopo il riavvio lo schermo faceva uno strano sfarfallio, così ho cercato di installare i driver corretti della mia scheda grafica (nvidia geforce gt540m) con il seguente comando: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Guest72957> riavvio ancora e mi trovo il monitor in 4:3 invece che in 16:9 e dopo il login non ho ne il launcher ne la barra in alto.
<Guest72957> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> che server di posta posso usare quelè il piu complket?
<cricido> completo
<cricido> ?^
<enzotib> !!mailserver
<ubot-it> Installazione e configurazione di un server mail: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail; vedere anche !mailsqlserver
<superbbb> ciao
<superbbb> come faccio a formattare una penna usb? ho ubu 12.04
<jester-> superbbb: da gparted
<superbbb> grazie jester
<cricido> con ubuntu si puo fare un server di posta con rubrica condivisa?
<cricido> ?
<micheg_> è una domanda molto vaga dipende da molti fattori inclusi che client vuoi usare
<micheg_> puoi usare prodotti tipo Zimbra e avere tutto web based
<micheg_> ma se vuoi imap e rubrica condivisa
<micheg_> ti devi tirare su un server imap per la posta e un ldap per la rubrica mi sa
<micheg_> che non è proprio una soluzione ideale, anzi
<Fetentone> Come posso risolvere un problema all'avviao diUbuntu... esce una scritta dev map... ecc ecc non risponde oppure collegamento mancante... premere un tasto per continuare o attendere che il mount si avvii
<Fetentone> io non pigio nessun tasto però ci mette un csino per avviarsi
<Fetentone> che posso fare?
<OverMe> un errore accurato invece di " esce una scritta dev map... ecc ecc" aiuterebbe a capire il problema
<Fetentone> allora devo spegnere e riaccendere... mo lo faccio
<Fetentone> grazie OverMe: in fondo in fondo sei sempre un vero amico!
<Fetentone> :)
<mibofra> Penso che sia comunque "il device /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non è disponibile o pronto per il montaggio ecc " OverMe
<mibofra> Fetentone
<mibofra> è il device /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non è disponibile o pronto per il montaggio ecc ?
<mibofra> il messaggio ?
<Fetentone> we...
<Fetentone> mi hai risparmiato di scrivere
<Fetentone> e poi esce premi S per omettere il mount oppure attendere
<mibofra> si si, è l'ecc :D .
<Fetentone> e si tratta di un errore che ho provocato io
<Fetentone> lo posso risolvere o cosa?
<mibofra> allora, hai criptografato la home al momento dell'installazione con il segni di spunta nell'installer, vero ?
<Fetentone> questo non so cosa sia mibofra...
<Fetentone> io sono passato dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 in on-line
<mibofra> la swap cryptata la fa solo in quel caso :D .
<Fetentone> e prima non me lo faceva
<mibofra> ah ok, ci ha pensato lui :D .
<mibofra> allora, 1)puoi sbattertene altamente perché all'avvio di lightdm la swap è già montata (ritarda a montarla ecco)
<mibofra> 2)potrebbe non montartela invece, nel caso si sistemano le cose facilmente, è un problema abbastanza comune .
<mibofra> decidi :)
<Fetentone> la swap è?
<mibofra> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<mibofra> :)
<Fetentone> vado a vedere
<mibofra> ok
<Fetentone> ho visto... no no mibofra la memoria per il lavora mi serve... e tanta pure
<bennina> bonsùar, ho un quesito: com'è che su 3 pc da collegare a un router tutti con *buntu tutti si collegano con rete wireless aperta e invece solo 2 su 3 si collegano con rete wireless con wpa2? grazie grazie che ci perdo il sonno.
<mibofra> ? il router è uno, solitamente la rete wi-fi è una , o protetta o no .
<mibofra> bennina :)
<mapreri> Fetentone: mai modificato /etc/fstab?
<mapreri> Fetentone: sai cos'è l'uuid?
<mibofra> mapreri: non è cosi semplice la cosa :D .
<mibofra> non basta
<mapreri> beh, bisogna modificare l'fstab mettendo l'uuid della swap, e a volte riformattare la swap
<mapreri> mibofra: ce l'avevo anch'io quell'errore un tempo :P
<mapreri> :D
<bennina> mibofra, si. il router è uno, se lo configuro aperto tutti felici, quando lo wpa2izzo solo 2 felici e uno che gira e rigira e chiede la password ma non si connette mai
<Fetentone> no mibofra...
<mibofra> esatto: bisogna riformattare la swap per crearne una non criptata , decommentare la voce in /etc/crypttab , poi modificare fstab mapreri :D .
<mibofra> anche io l'avevo :D .
<mibofra> Fetentone: allora vuoi sistemare ?
<Fetentone> si
<mibofra> beninna: metti in wpa non wpa2 e vedi come va .
<mapreri> umh.. /etc/crypttab non l'ho modificato, forse anche se c'è la voce ignora l'errore..
<mibofra> Fetentone: sei su ubuntu ?
<Fetentone> si
 * mapreri ritorna nel suo oblio, a giocare con i troll su fb...
<Fetentone> mibofra.... visto che ci troviamo, possiamo anche eliminare la partizione Win
<mibofra> mapreri: se non sistemi il crypttab continuerà a rompere per un bel po :D , almeno su ubuntu 12.04 e superiori :D .
<mibofra> Fetentone , vuoi farlo ?
<Fetentone> si
<Fetentone> ed eliminiamo pure WIn
<mapreri> io l'avevo su lucid e maverick, poi me ne sono sbattuto delle robe criptate e non l'ho più avuto :
<mapreri> :)
<mibofra> LOL mapreri: io alla prossima installazione passo all'LVM cifrato e via :D .
<mapreri> eh, alla prossima installazione :D
<mibofra> Fetentone: comincia con : sudo swapoff -a .
<mibofra> mapreri: non ci manca molto :D .
<Fetentone> ok
<Fetentone> fatto
<mapreri> vuol dire fra qualche anno, per me. ma io gioco troppo con le partizioni. diventerei deficiente a gestirle anche criptate. attualmente ho 4 so installati qui nel portatile, figurati -.-
<jester-> belle manie
<mibofra> :D
<mapreri> però se mi comprassi un netbook installerei tutto il sistema su un lvm criptato...
<mapreri> jester-: hai ragione...
<mibofra> Fetentone: hai installato gparted ?
<Fetentone> si
<mibofra> avvialo
<mapreri> mibofra: hai perso feeling col terminale? :)
<jester-> Fetentone: per lavorare si dovrebbe tenere lts fino a 3 - 4 mesi dopo il rilascio della prossima lts
<mibofra> mapreri: meglio evitare di confondere le idee a Fetentone :D .
<jester-> se il lavoro è serio, aperte il fatto che server a parte linux che cazzo lo si usa per lavoro
<Fetentone> jester-, qui tutto funziona bene da quanto ci hanno passato a Linux
<mibofra> "Comunicazione di servizio": ricordo che siamo sul canale di supporto, continuiamo in -chat :)
<Fetentone> ed instalalto debian sul server
<Fetentone> ok
<mibofra> Fetentone: non tu :D .
<mibofra> resta qui :)
<mibofra> avviato gparted ?
<jester-> Fetentone: con linux ci scrivi lettere poco compatibili col resto del mondo e basta visto che no ci sono applicativi per lavoro
<Fetentone> si... sto qui... jester- vieni in chat
<mibofra> Fetentone: che fine fece gparted :D ?
<mibofra> Fetentone :D ?
<Fetentone> l'ho avviato
<Fetentone> aspetavo te
<mibofra> c'è solo una partizione criptografata, vero ?
<mibofra> formattala in linux-swap
<Fetentone> vedo
<Fetentone> no.. adesso ti mando la jpeg
<Fetentone> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mibofra> ok
<Fetentone> http://imagebin.org/238802
<ronin> Ciao a Tutti!!!
<ronin> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<mibofra> rorin: ciao , cosa ti serve ?
<Fetentone> questo vuole scaricare..... ahahahahhaha
<mibofra> Fetentone: quanta è la tua ram ?
<Fetentone> mo vedo
<mibofra> Perché se no la swap criptografata è /dev/sda5 e poi mandare al creatore lui e /dev/sda4 :D .
<Fetentone> 3,8 Gb
<mibofra> ok è lui :D , manda /dev/sda5 e 4 al creatore (in questo ordine però se no non cancella niente ) :D .
<Fetentone> quindi devo andare su Partizione e poi Elimina?
<Fetentone> prima la 5 e poi la 4, giusto
<mio> ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04 computer non si avvia, skermo nero, qlc mi può aiutare ?
<mibofra> Fetentone , si .
<Fetentone> vado
<mibofra> e torni vincitore :D .
<jester-> mio: cioé?
<Fetentone> asp... visto che mi ci trovo per togliere la partizione ntfs... che devo fare???
<mio> jester- accendo il pc si sente che parte ma non si vede nulla
<Fetentone> mibofra.. le partizioni le ho eliminate ma lo spazio rimane NON ALLOCATO
<bennina> mibofra, provato con wpa ancora nulla il pc n°3 gira e gira ma non si connette mai
<jester-> mio: non vedi la schermata del bios e poi menu grub?
<mibofra> da live Fetentone, a meno che non vuoi usarla come partizioni dati a pare quella win , da live possiamo inglobarla nella principale
<mio> jester - esatamente
<mibofra> Fetentone: fai la nuova swap di 3,89 GB .
<mibofra> formattandola ovviamente in linux-swap :D .
<jester-> mio: se non vedi manco la prima schermata dle bios sa di pc andato a buone donne
<mibofra> :D jester-
<Fetentone> mibofra procediamo ad eliminare tutte ste partizione e a dare solo tutto a ubuntu
<jester-> ninjak: portatile o cassone desktop
<mibofra> intanto devi fare la swap Fetentone .
<jester-> mio:  portatile o cassone desktop
<mibofra> fatta ?
<mio> jester però riesco ad accedere inventandomi ogni volta che accedo un metodo diverso - adesso lo sto usando , ma se lo spengo devo inventarmi chissà che altro per avviarlo, cosa ne pensi
<Fetentone> mibofra... ma lo swap non so cosa sia??
<mibofra> non hai letto :D ?
<mibofra> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<mibofra> :D ?
<mio> jester il guaio è che anche i cd d'installazione non partono
<mio> vecchiop desktop
<mibofra> Fetentone :D ?
<Fetentone> si mibofra sto vedendo... e sto per cominciare
<jester-> mibofra: i cassoni fanno cosi se la scheda grafica non va o la ram è cucca
<jester-> mio:  i cassoni fanno cosi se la scheda grafica non va o la ram è cucca
<Fetentone> mibofra... il files swap di quanto deve essere? 3,8
<Fetentone> o 7,6?
<Fetentone> Gb
<mibofra> 3,89 GB Fetentone, partizione no file :D .
<mio> jester - grazie finkè posso cerco di usare questo. SE avessi problemi di intrusione, e/o controllo da remoto come potrei accorgemene ?
<Fetentone> mibofra ma la guida mi parla di files che devo creare col comando sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/512Mb.swap bs=1M count=512
<jester-> mio: con who vedi che è nel pc
<mio> jester - who è un programma ?
<bennina> chiedo umilmente scusa ma nessuno ha un'idea quantomeno del come mai 'sto pc funzioni solo con reti aperte? mi spiace richiedere ma non trovo guide simili...
<jester-> no, comando da terminale
<mio>  jester - cosa devo fare
<jester-> bennina: sistema operativo e scheda wifi?
<jester-> mio: aprire un terminale digitare who e dare enter
<mibofra> Fetentone: lascia stare la guida :D .
<mibofra> fai una partizione di 3,89 GB in linux-swap
<jester-> mio: e installa etherape che ti fa vedere in grafica cosa succede nella rete
<Fetentone> madonna mia... tu me l'hai data... allora come faccio lo swap?
<Fetentone> che comando devo dare?
<mio> jester - ok. Potresti darmi una spiegazione del fatto che il terminale root non riconosce la password ? posso fare qualcosa ?
<mibofra> Fetentone: la guida era per far capire cosa era la swap : le partizioni le sai fare ? Fai una partizione e usa li file system linux swap .
<bennina> jester-, mint 13 il pc è un portatile asus e la scheda non so come si fa a sapere il nome spiace.
<jester-> bennina: di solito è il driver wifi e dimostra come i tarocchi fungano
<jester-> bennina: gli altri sono con ubuntu?
<giordano> buona sera a tutti/e, ho un problema sul mio portatile un amilom1437g, quando tolgo il cavo di alimentazione si sentono dei picchi nelle casse, spariscono solo quando avvio un riproduttore multimediale, cosa posso fare? grazie
<Fetentone> mibofra... deve essere partizione primaria o secondaria?
<bennina> uno con xubuntu 10.04 e un altro sempre mint 13 (son tutti dei vecchierelli poveri i miei compi
<bennina> jester-, ma perchè con wireless non criptata va??
<jester-> bennina: lspci | grep -i network che dice
<jester-> bennina: è il driver che non autentica
<jester-> bennina: o il network manager di mint, prova a installare wicd e a togliere nm e nm-gnome
<jester-> bennina: dopo di che chiedi sul canale mint
<mibofra> Fetentone ?
<Fetentone> si, mi chiede che tipo di partizione deve essere e lo spasio libero prima e lo psazio libero dopo!
<jester-> Fetentone: dipende da cosa intendi fare col pc
<bennina> jester-, con il comando non è accaduto nulla, sono andata a capo, proverò il tuo consiglio, il canale mint è mint-it? grazi
<mibofra> Fetentone ed io continuiamo in pm :)
<mibofra> non preoccuparti jester -
<mio> jester - fatto who , risposta :ast... tty7         2012-12-10 15:57 (:0) ast.. pts/0        2012-12-10 18:16 (:0.0), ke significa
<jester-> che c'è solo un user di nome ast
<mio> grazie  molto e ti saluto
<giordano> buona sera a tutti/e, ho un problema sul mio portatile un amilom1437g, quando tolgo il cavo di alimentazione si sentono dei picchi nelle casse, spariscono solo quando avvio un riproduttore multimediale, cosa posso fare? grazie
<jester-> giordano: prova a pigiare il tasto volume
<giordano> intendi l'icona?
<jester-> giordano: e i tsati del pc
<jester-> intel si incroccia anche sui fissi ogni tanto
<leosacc> seraaaaaa  :)
<giordano> se ruoto la rotellina fino al muto il picco smette di picchiare, ,ma se alzo la rotellina al massino del volume il picchio si sente, smette solo quando avvio amarok o xine o vlv
<jester-> giordano: boh è la prima volta che sento di un problema del genere staccando la eth
<superbbb> raga salve s'è bloccato un programma come faccio a chiuderlo?
<giordano> prima di chiedere il vostro aiuto ho seguito una guida su questo sito ma pur scrivendo il comando il risultato non è cambiato. guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2554258#p2554258
<jester-> superbbb: killall nome prg
<superbbb> e non so come si chiama
<jester-> superbbb: di solito si sa quale programma si lancia
<superbbb> è un programma per lo scanner epson
<superbbb> risolto
<jester-> killall simplescan forse
<superbbb> ho premuto killx
<mio> jester- scusami, sono ancora qui. A proposito di partizioni, per rendere visibile il grub, ho installato una copia di ubuntu creando un'altra partizione. Pur avendo oltre 350 GB di spazio dopo avere creato swap e root , neno di 20 gb , il restante spazio non era utilizzabile. Ho invertito l'ordine creando prima home, poi root poi swap, così  ha proseguito l'installazione. Vorrei sapere xkè e s .dopo essere riuscita rocambolescament
<jester-> mio: visibile grub?
<mio>  jester si
<jester-> mio: grub è invisibile se installando hai solo ubuntu sul pc. lo rendi visibile la boot pigiando il tasto shift
<dilan125> ciao a tutti!
<dilan125> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<mio> jerster - scusami, perchè non riesco ad installare se non invertendo l'ordine delle partizioni e ciò ha delle consequenze? ovvero installando home, root e swap e non viceversa ?
<dilan125> potreste almeno dirmi dove poter rivevere aiuto?
<HoldenC> !chiedere | dilan125
<ubot-it> dilan125: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<dilan125> eh che ne so...non rispondeva nessuno!
<dilan125> sono un neofita di linux MAI usato....siccome nn mi fido ad installarlo al volo so che si può utilizzare anche da cd. come devo fare? sto già scaricando il file
<dilan125> Madonna che supporto...
<Fetentone> sentite, scusate.. stavo ripartizionando il pc col supportato... solo che mi hanno lasciato in tronco e adesso non so come fare
<Fetentone> anche tramite Team qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<mibofra> Fetentone :D
<Fetentone> miubofra...
<mibofra> sono qui :D .
<Fetentone> a niente  aniente mi peensavo che mi avevi abbandonato
<mibofra> scemo :D .
<Fetentone> allora qui non è successo proprio niente dovo riavviato
<Fetentone>  tutto è tornato come prima
<Fetentone> vuoi entrare?
<DD3my> ciao mibofra Fetentone :)
<mibofra> Ciao DD3my
<Fetentone> DD3my, ciao
<PhiOn> ciao ragazzi qualcuno conosce arduino? avrei bisogno di un'informazione
<filo1234> !chat | PhiOn
<ubot-it> PhiOn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miovatent> salve  a tutti
<miovatent> jester mi rivolgo a te che mi hai suppurtato poco fa
<jester-> miovatent: ??
<miovatent> jeger  - è successa la seguente spiacevole cosa: qualche minuto fa ha squillato il telefono , una registrazione mi offriva un corso di informatica.
<miovatent> ritengo esservi una connessione con il collegamento alla chat
<filo1234> 0.0
<jester-> miovatent: non penso proprio
<jester-> miovatent: qui sei vede solo il tuo ip, il tuo indirizzo e telefono la sa solo il tuo provider
<miovatent> jester - è una bella coincidenza, poichè non credo a questo , è consequenziale ke
<miovatent> jester - allora come si spiega
<filo1234> miovatent: prova ad entrare nel sito del lotto, ma prima dacci i numeri
<jester-> miovatent: che è una coincidenza e basta
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<miovatent> jester - non ti ricordi , ma prima ti ho chiesto come fare a scoprire eventuali intrusi sul mio pc, è posdsibile qlcs del genere
<jester-> miovatent: se hai dubbi fai un esposto nel canale #freenode
<miovatent> jester - come si fa
<jester-> miovatent: come hai fatto a venire qui
<miovatent> jester - ok ma cosa risolvo
<jester-> miovatent: li dove scrivi /j #freenode
<jester-> miovatent: che ti fai ridere dietro risolvi
<filo1234> non risolvi niente perchè da risolvere mi pare ci sia ben poco
<filo1234> per non dire nulla
<filo1234> meglio se fai una bonifica per le microspie nella stanza
<jester-> se hai le paturnie da invasione pc non andare in internet e sei aposto
<miovatent> jaster- quindi sono l'unic a cui è successo
<miovatent> jester comunque ribadisco non credo alle coincidenze, e piuttosto dovresti cercare di farmi capire piuttosto che buttarla sul ridere.
<attackment> miovatent: cio che affermi è molto molto improbabile
<attackment> per molti motivi
<jester-> miovatent: gli amministratori  del server sono su #freende discuti con loro
<attackment> prima di tutto qualcuno dovrebbe avere il tuo ip
<attackment> secondo da quell'ip avere gli strumenti necessari a tirare fuori un nome e numero
<attackment> che li ha solo il provider e il magistrato
<attackment> dato che nemmeno violando i sistemi del provider non è possibile tirare fuori tale dato, essendo su sistemi di logging completamente sganciati dalla rete internet e anche dalla stessa intranet del provider stesso, in due parole, solo di persona sono consultabili tali log
<andreaowild> ciao a tutti
<miovatent> jester - jaker  non è poi così difficile risalire ai dati dall'ip. Cmq ti ringrazio e saluto.
<jester-> !chat | miovatent
<ubot-it> miovatent: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attackment> miovatent:  rileggi quanto ti ho scritto
<andreaowild> qualcuno saprebbe quale distro è consigliabile installare su un netbook sony vgn-p11z? vorrei sapere anche come fare per metter tutto su chiavetta.. ho provato a informarmi un po', ma senza successo
<jester-> andreaowild: prova la live ubuntu 12.10 e vedi se funza a dovere
<andreaowild> ho installato su mac unetbootin e ho selezionato una distro che ho scaricato ma al boot dice, prima di avviar windows, che manca il sistema operativo e quindi salta il boot su chiavetta
<andreaowild> ho provato xubuntu 12.04 alternate, ho fatto male?
<jester-> alternate è solo installaer
<jester-> non vedi una cippa del sistema
<andreaowild> cosa vuol dire solo installer? che mancano i file per l'installazione?
<jester-> che manca ola grafica e non provi il sistema su cd
<andreaowild> comunque ho appena riprovato selezionando una distro un po' più vecchia di ubuntu ed è partito.. probabilmente non è supportata la 12.04 sul mio netbook, dico male?
<andreaowild> capisco jester, grazie mille... avevo riservato questa chat come ultima spiaggia, ma ho risolto con svariati tentativi... avete qualche consiglio per rendere più snello il sistema? ho letto che la scheda video gma500 è un bel problema e causa molti rallentamenti. c'è qualcosa in particolare da sapere per sistemare il tutto?
<Gladiator> Ciao
<Gladiator> cerco aiuto per la mia scheda fi
<Gladiator> wifi
<Gladiator> che no
<Gladiator> non si accende
<Gladiator> probabilmente perchè sono troppo nuovo con ubuntu
<mibofra> ciao, vedi se fai acceso il wifi con combinazione di tasti o tasto apposito
<jimmy_> ciao
<jimmy_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<BlueAssassin> è il canale italiano di ubuntu?
<mibofra> si
<BlueAssassin> perfetto, prima avevo sbagliato channel
<BlueAssassin> potete aiutarmi su una piccola questione?
<BlueAssassin> vorrei usare la gpu come una cpu, ma come si fa? sul web non ho trovato nulla
<BlueAssassin> ho trovato il server irc ed ho pensato che forse qua qualcuno poteva aiutarmi
<BlueAssassin> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<mibofra> ma a che ti serve :D ?
<BlueAssassin> bhe, mi serve per craccare la mia rete wifi e vedere se ci riesco
<mibofra> la cpu basta e avanza XD
<BlueAssassin> ma una volta trovato l'handshake il problema è il dizionario
<BlueAssassin> ne ho uno grande 42gb ma i processori da solo impiegheranno anni
<mibofra> affitta una sala server :D .
<BlueAssassin> e a che mi serve ???
<BlueAssassin> se uso la scheda video
<BlueAssassin> impieghero solo poche ore
<mibofra> sommi la potenza di calcolo dei vari server e via
<mibofra> poche ore O.o ?
<mibofra> anni lo stesso :D .
<BlueAssassin> ma molto meno rispetto ai soli processori
<mibofra> se vuoi stare anni :D .
<BlueAssassin> puoi dirmelo come si fa per favore?
<BlueAssassin> comunque non credo che mi convenga affittare dei server, non ci valgono una piccola password per giunta mia xD
<mibofra> ci sono solo alcuni programmi per forzare password dei rar e zip che usano la gpu, e basta
<BlueAssassin> a me interessa usare pyrit di backtrack, è con la tecnologia cuda, ma non so perchè non mi riconosce la gpu
<mibofra> mi pare normale .
<BlueAssassin> se non ho capito male mi serve opengl per le gpu ati, e devo aggiornare e attivare gli SDK ma per me questo è arabo
<BlueAssassin> poi non mi dicono nemmeno quali sono i comandi da inserie
<mibofra> BlueAssassin : levaci mano non ne vale la pena, che se fai danni ...
<BlueAssassin> non credo di fare danni, backtrack è solo live cd, qualsiasi danno faccio allo spegnimento tutto torna normale
<mibofra> XD XD XD
<BlueAssassin> ci sono così vicino, non posso lasciar perdere >_<
<mibofra> se fai danni a livello fisico che fico secco torna normale :D ?
<BlueAssassin> non penso, quale danno fisico potrei fare? che la scheda si surriscaldi a tal punto da friggerci le uova?
<BlueAssassin> ho pensato anche a quello
<BlueAssassin> xD
<mibofra> da fonderla ,oltre a errato accesso alla sua memoria
<BlueAssassin> nel caso si surriscalda troppo apro il pc e gli metto un ventilatore vicino
<BlueAssassin> resta comunque un vecchio pc puzzolente, è già tutto rotto da solo xD
<BlueAssassin> quindi non puoi aiutarmi?
<BlueAssassin> credo sia inutile, non ci riuscirò mai ç_ç
<BlueAssassin> se nessuno è disposto ad aiutarmi non posso farcela da solo
<BlueAssassin> mi resta sempre un dubbio però
<BlueAssassin> su bt5 c'è un programmino che non so a che serve, ma il nome mi incuriosisce
<BlueAssassin> si chiama sucrack (che nome, mi fa pensare male) a che serve?
<BlueAssassin> mibo c6?
<BlueAssassin> vabbe io vado, qui non mi caga nessuno -.-
<mibofra> c'ero LOL :D .
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-11
<glpiana> ola
<mattia93> ho scaricato chromium perchè lo ritengo migliore di mozilla, però non mi da la possibilità di installare moonlight per vedere le partite con premium play...qualche aiuto?
<adam__> ciao, devo cambiare hard disck, quindi vorrei trasferire il sistema operativo attualmente installato (ubuntu 12.10) su un nuovo disco, e sufficente andare su accessori-->dischi e fare crea immagine disco e poi ripristinare il tutto su un disco nuovo o su una partizione oppure devo agire in un altra maniera?
<TaLaDo> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<adam__> TaLaDo, ma devo fare il backup oppere clonare? volevo anche dire che nel disco ci sono settori danneggiati
<K99Brain> adam__, cosa migliore è backup dei tuoi dati importanti, poi sul nuovo disco installi da zero
<adam__> ma poi vengono ripristinati tutti i programmi che avevo e le impostazioni?
<adam__> K99Brain, facendo come dici te?
<K99Brain> adam__, i programmi li reinstalli e se fai backup delle cartelle nascoste nella tua home le impostazioni vengono ripristinate
<adam__> ma ne ho tanti installati, che problemi comporta la clonazione?
<TaLaDo> e che problemi deve comportare?
<TaLaDo> adam__, ora hai problemi con i settori danneggiati?
<adam__> avevo qualche tempo fa provato a clonare con clonezilla giusto per provare ma alla fine mi dava errore
<adam__> non so di che genere
<TaLaDo> adam__, fai il backup
<TaLaDo> poi reinstalli da zero sul disco nuovo
<adam__> devo farlo per colpa dei settori danneggiati vero?
<PreppyRock> buongiorno. dopo un aggiornamento posso accedere a ubuntu 12.10 solo con la sessione ospite. non mi accede alla rete e non mi riconosce il sudo.
<PreppyRock> qualcuno ha delle indicazioni? grazie
<mattia93> installare fifa su ubuntu???
<isildur> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la wifi
<glpiana> isildur, illustracelo
<isildur> scusate. rieccomi.
<TaLaDo> isildur, se non spieghi il tuo problema molto difficilmente ti si può aiutare :)
<isildur> Allora, Ho una scheda di rete usb che fino a poco tempo fa funzionava correttamente, e da un po di tempo , non ricordo da quanto perchè non lo uso spesso questo pc, che quando faccio la scansione per trovare gli access point , quello con cui mi collegavo sempre non è piu visibile.
<isildur> ma tutti gli altri si. sembra che l'access point che usavo sempre non è piu visibile.
<TaLaDo> isildur, quindi non è un problema di ubuntu
<isildur> ho provato a mettere un'altra scheda di rete, e quest'ultima invece l'access point lo vede.
<TaLaDo> ecco appunto
<isildur> sarebbe un problema di?
<TaLaDo> isildur, se con una scheda diversa lo vedi il problema è la scheda
<isildur> ripeto che la scheda fino a un po di tempo fa funzionava, mi pare di aver combinato qualche casino con il terminale,
<isildur> la scheda vede tutti gli altri access point
<TaLaDo> isildur, bisognerebbe sapere che hai fatto
<isildur> Allora, tempo fa ho provato a creare un bridge tra una scheda e l'altra
<isildur> non riuscendoci cmq
<isildur> poi ho usato airmon-ng non vorrei aver creato qualche casino li
<TaLaDo> isildur, qui solo supporto per pacchetti ufficiali
<isildur> ok
<isildur> conosci qualche canale in cui posso andare?
<TaLaDo> isildur, non saprei prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<isildur> ok grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Goosey> buongiorno a tutti!
<superbbb> ragazzi potreste aiutarmi
<superbbb> ho ubuntu ma vorrei installare xp senza perdere tutti i dati, insomma fare una partizione per xp
<superbbb> si può fare?
<superbbb> c'è qualcuno?
<Aizram> sì può fare
<Aizram> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<superbbb> ciao Aizram
<Aizram> dovresti trovare anche le guide per installare e ripristinare il grub dopo aver installato xp ( <----- che te ne fai? è vecchio?)
<superbbb> Aizram:  purtroppo ho la scheda video sis e non riesco a trovare i driver per linux, sto utilizzando i vesa ma vedo una schifezza
<superbbb> ma sul link che m hai dato si parla di installare ubu, a me serve win xp
<Aizram> spe
<Aizram> allora usa il cd di ubuntu live per partizionare l'hd
<Aizram> installi xp e poi sistemi il grub
<Aizram> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Aizram> se vuoi levarti ubuntu invece  usando sempre il cd live partizioni e sposti i datii in una partizione ntfs
<Aizram> poi installi xp e non devi nemmeno ripristinare il grub
<superbbb> allora ricapitolando : riavvio faccio partire ubu live per ripartizionare giusto?poi riavvio e inserisco il cd di xp
<Aizram> sì e i dati li devi spostare da ubuntu
<Aizram> windows non legge le partizioni linux. O meglio le legge ma devi scaricarti un software
<superbbb> mmm che casino
<superbbb> ma windows xp non è in grado di fare una partizione
<superbbb> se al riavvio faccio partire xp per forza perdo i dati ubuntu?
<Aizram> se hai spostato i dati in una partizione che non tocchi non la perdi, altrimenti se intalli xp su tutto un hd quello che c'è è perso
<superbbb> Aizram:  io ho solo installato ubuntu12.04 senza fare partizioni
<Aizram> allora se ci passi su con xp ovvio che perdi i dati!
<superbbb> e allora che devo fare^
<Aizram> xp può fare partizioni.
<Aizram> ma non ricordo se pialla tutto
<jester-> superbbb: vorresti sia xp che linux in dual boot?
<Aizram> parti da cd live, usi gparted
<Aizram> oh jester- in aiuto, thanks
<superbbb> si
<superbbb> si jester
<jester-> superbbb: quanto è grande l'hd?
<superbbb> 500 gb
<superbbb> sto usando in hd esterno perchè il mio  s era rotto
<superbbb> un
<jester-> superbbb: uno schema per un 500 sarebbe 150 xp 150 linux 200 una swap grande quanto la ram installata se usi il freeze del sistema e quello che rimane partizine dati
<jester-> superbbb: quindi farai 3 primarie una estesa e dentro alla setesa la quarta partizione poi installi xp sulla prima e poi in manuae ubutnu sulla seconda
<superbbb> ma per farlo che devo usre?
<superbbb> usare
<jester-> cd xp o live ubuntu caon gparted che è piu intuitivo
<jester-> superbbb: facile installazione sarebbe , rimuover le partizioni presnti, creare una sola primaria per xp e installarlo, poi in installazione ubuntu scegli usa lo spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> logio che si suca tutto lo spazio non allocato
<superbbb> mmm allora riavvio da ubuntu live e creo 3 partizioni, in una lascio ubu, in un altra ci metto xp e l altra lo swap?
<Aizram> superbbb, ti conviene venire qui da live cd
<Aizram> altrimenti se non ti segni le cose e non leggi le guide stasera stai ancora cercando di capire cosa devi fare
<superbbb> ok allora vengo da live cd
<superbbb> ma c'è un programma di chat?
<superbbb> dico nel live di ubuntu
<Aizram> mi pare che devi installarlo
<Aizram> xchat
<Aizram> ma lo puoi fare anche usando la live
<jester-> superbbb: usa firefox
<superbbb> ah ok
<jester-> !webchat | superbbb
<ubot-it> superbbb: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<superbbb> ma voi ora dovete andare a pranzare?
<jester-> già fatto
<superbbb> allroa esco ed entro
<Mauy> ciao ho un problema con una chiavetta usb sul pc di una mia amica in pratica sul suo pc non mi fa scrivere su questa chiavetta mentre sul mio si e la mia chiavetta viene scriita sia sul suo che sul mio se però uso sudo nautilus mi fa scrivere sulla sua chiavetta anche col suo pc
<jester-> Mauy: questione di permessi owner
<Mauy> ok spiegami che devo fare
<jester-> Mauy: usa gksu nautilus
<jester-> Mauy: o dai i permessi 777 alla cartella
<Mauy> ho gia dato questo comando ma non ho risolto sudo chmod 777
<jester-> Mauy: eh se non gli dici a cos assegnare i permessi si
<jester-> per quello ti dico usa gksu nautilus e vivi felice
<jester-> !permessi | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Mauy> ho gia dato questo comando ma non ho risolto sudo chmod 777 media/prova
<superbbb> scusate ragazzi torno subito vado a pranzare
<Mauy> ls -l /media drwx------- 2 elena elena 4096 gen 1 1970 prova
<Mauy> ma soprattutto se la formatto non dovrei risolvere il problema il fatto è che l'ho gia formattata piu volte ma nulla
<Mauy> jester: ho gia dato questo comando ma non ho risolto sudo chmod 777 /media/prova
<jester-> Mauy: li devi dare alla cartella in cui scrivi
<Mauy> Jester: si ma la cartella in cui voglio scrivere è la pennina
<Mauy> che si chiama prova
<jester-> Mauy: quindi /media/quelchè/prova?
<Mauy> Jester: nella pennina non ho nessuna cartella e non posso crearne è la pennina che si chiama prova, Quindi il comando è Questo sudo chmod 777 /media/prova giusto?
<jester-> zi
<jester-> Mauy: con sudo
<Mauy> jester: sudo chmod 777 /media/prova giusto?
<Mauy> jester: fatto ma se cerco di creare una cartella nella chiavetta continua a dire la destinazione è in sola lettura
<superbbb> jester al riavvio si blocca la penna usb di ubuntu, sta sempre a schermata del logo che carica con i quadratini,forse non è stata creata bene la penna? come si vede?
<jester-> superbbb: rifalla
<superbbb> l ho rifatta, ora riavvio
<Mauy> jester: risolto ho riavviato ed ha cominciato a funzionare ora posso copiarci file e creare cartelle GRAZIE
<superbbb> ciao
<superbbb> eccomi
<superbbb> è molto molto lento
<superbbb> ha caricato
<superbbb> ci sei ancora jester?
<jester-> superbbb: dica
<superbbb> sto dal live, che devo fare?
<superbbb> ci sei ancora?
<jester-> superbbb: apri gpated
<superbbb> ok
<nicotano> salve
<superbbb> jester come faccio a farlo partire dal terminale?
<jester-> superbbb: ma c'è nei menu
<jester-> superbbb: comunque sudo gparted e batti la pass senza scrivere nulla
<superbbb> jester uso unity
<superbbb> dove sta?
<jester-> superbbb: clicca l'icona angolo sinistro e nella ricerca scrivi gparted
<jester-> superbbb: se non mi nomini correttamente non me ne accorgo che mi parli, sto facendo anche altro, scrivi jes e batti tab che completa
<superbbb> ho cliccato jester-
<jester-> superbbb: hai gparted?
<superbbb> sto usando il live di ubuntu
<superbbb> il 12.04 jester
<jester-> superbbb: cliccando l'icona in alto a destra esce la ricerca
<jester-> scrivici gparted che lo trova
<jester-> a sinistra
<superbbb> premo ma non trova niente jester
<superbbb> clicco sull icona dash jester-
<jester-> eh la rotella
<superbbb> premo ma non trova niente
<superbbb> è per via della scheda grafica jester-  ?
<jester-> superbbb: angolo alto sinistro?
<superbbb> nell angolo alto sinistro c'è l icona dash, jester
<superbbb> mi spiace che è tutto complicato, nel dash non c'è niente
<superbbb> jester-:  può essere che è colpa della scheda grafica?
<jester-> superbbb: è vecchia?
<superbbb> sis 661mx
<jester-> superbbb: riavvia e nelle opzioni F6 scegli nomodeset e in grafica grafica sicura o simile
<superbbb> non si può avviare gparted da qua?
<superbbb> devo perforza riavviare? no perchè ha impiegato 20 minuti per aprirsi jester-
<jester-> superbbb: è molto vecchi il pc allora
<jester-> vecchio
<jester-> superbbb: prova con lubuntu
<superbbb> si
<superbbb> ma non posso far partire gparted in un altro modo?
<jester-> se si rincoglionisce anche con lubuntu no ti rimane che puppylinux
<jester-> superbbb: da terminale se lo trovi
<superbbb> puppylinux? mai sentito
<jester-> http://www.puppylinux.it/
<superbbb> jester ma con il cd di windows xp non si riesce a partizionare?
<superbbb> così non perderei i dati su ubuntu
<superbbb> ma su puppylinux c'è gparted?
<jester-> superbbb: fallo da xp
<jester-> non è grafico ma è comprensibile
<superbbb> il nomode posso già farlo da qua?
<superbbb> o per forza al riavvio?
<superbbb> ho paura di farlo da xp
<superbbb> per non perdere i dati
<jester-> Matt_91: sei mutato io posto
<superbbb> jester-:  ubuntu software center mi parte, posso far partire da là gpartd
<superbbb> e?
<jester-> superbbb: non centra nulla trova il terminale
<superbbb> e come devo fare? la dash è vuota
<jester-> superbbb: scaricati la iso di lubuntu
<superbbb> mi da sempre lo stesso problema per la sis
<superbbb> anzi ti dirò, sono riuscito a installare nel hd esterno solo ubuntu e non lubuntu
<jester-> superbbb: mi pare di averti detto come provare a partire
<mitocondrio83> ciao
<jester-> nomodeset e grafica minima
<superbbb> pure da ubuntu?
<superbbb> senza che scarico lubu?
<mitocondrio83> scusatemi sono un pivello che vorrebbe scaricare ubuntu...posso chiedere info a chi ne sa qualcosa in più?
<superbbb> ok vado
<jester-> mitocondrio83: dica
<mitocondrio83> grazie
<jester-> mitocondrio83: no pvt
<mitocondrio83> è possibile installare ubuntu su un core2 800mhz e 4 gb di ram?
<mitocondrio83> scusami
<mitocondrio83> core 2 2 ghz
<jester-> mitocondrio83: certo che si e pure 64 bit
<mitocondrio83> quindi va bene la 64 bit?
<mitocondrio83> cosa cambia rispetto alla 32?
<jester-> sicuro
<jester-> che avendo 4 di ram la gestisce tutta ed è piu veloce per certe operazioni
<mitocondrio83> xfetto
<mitocondrio83> altra domanda
<mitocondrio83> vorrei mantenere windows e ubuntu
<mitocondrio83> senza formattare l'hd
<mitocondrio83> come fare?
<jester-> mitocondrio83: hai una sola partizione con winz adesso?
<jester-> e un solo hd?
<mitocondrio83> se non sbaglio sì
<mitocondrio83> controllo
<mitocondrio83> sì
<mitocondrio83> unica partizione
<mitocondrio83> e non posso formattare
<jester-> mitocondrio83: se in installazione scegli installa accanto ti riduce la winz di quanto indicherai e ci piazza linux
<mitocondrio83> cioè crea una partizione senza toccarmi ciò che già c'è?
<jester-> mitocondrio83: oppure la riduci da gparted, semore da cdlive, crei partizion eext4 e swap e poi fai installazione manulae
<jester-> mitocondrio83: devi deframmentare winz prima e vedere quanto spazio libero hai
<mitocondrio83> capito
<mitocondrio83> insomma è una cosa fattibile non formattare
<jester-> metti che hai 100 giga liberi dirai all'installer di fare di conseguenza pasciando scorta a winz
<jester-> lasciando*
<mitocondrio83> capito
<mitocondrio83> ultima cosa
<jester-> mitocondrio83: è indispensabile deframmentare prima
<mitocondrio83> ok
<mitocondrio83> deframmenterò
<mitocondrio83> ma nel download
<jester-> !installazione | mitocondrio83 leggi pure la guida
<ubot-it> mitocondrio83 leggi pure la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mitocondrio83> quale versione consigli? lte o 12.10 normale?
<jester-> mitocondrio83: 12.10 va bene se poi non ti piace l'interfaccia grafica si puo aggiungerne altre
<jester-> piu sul convenzionale
<mitocondrio83> perfetto
<mitocondrio83> ti ringrazio...davvero d'aiuto
<jester-> figurati
<mitocondrio83> ti farò sapere
<mitocondrio83> ciao
<jester-> se hai problemi vieni qui e chiedi
<mitocondrio83> ;)
<mitocondrio83> buona prosecuzione
<mitocondrio83> ciao
<jester-> cià
<superbbb> jester-:  ho riavviato con ubu live ma non mi dave l opzione nomode, ora sto con ubu12.04desktop e mi sto scaricando puppy
<superbbb> poi su puppy c'è gparted per fare la partizione?
<jester-> superbbb: dovrebbe eserci
<superbbb> jester-:  ho scaricato puppy, come lo metto sulla penna? ho provato con gestione dischi d avvio ma non va
<jester-> superbbb: sei in winz?
<superbbb> no
<superbbb> su ubntu12.04
<superbbb> dal mio hd
<jester-> superbbb: allora usa il tool ubuntu
<superbbb> e dove sta?
<jester-> !uab | superbbb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uab'
<jester-> !usb | superbbb
<ubot-it> superbbb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<superbbb> e io questo ho fatto
<superbbb> solo che non vede l iso di puppy ma solo di ubuntu
<superbbb> we jester-  ho seguito la guida ma non lo legge puppy
<jester-> superbbb: fai da cd
<superbbb> non ce l ho, sto scaricando lubuntu e lo metto su penna per vedere se mi fa partire gparted dopo
<felice_> sera
<felice_> non riesco adabilitare il wifi, come posso fare?
<enzotib> felice_, sei connesso con quel pc?
<felice_> si
<enzotib> felice_, ma le reti wifi le vedi?
<felice_> no
<felice_> mi rimanefisso su modalita aereo
<enzotib> felice_, ma parliamo di ubuntu?
<felice_> si
<felice_> 11 10
<enzotib> e che è la modalità aereo?
<felice_> da sistema, rete, wireless
<enzotib> boh, mai visto
<enzotib> felice_, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo iwconfig
<felice_> modalita aereoplano
<enzotib> !pastebin | felice_ metti l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> felice_ metti l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<felice_> mi chiede di iscrivermi a launchpad, eseguo?
<enzotib> felice_, no, hai sbagliato qualcosa
<felice_> riprovo, scusa
<felice_> 20 minuti e ritorno, scusa ancora
<superbbb> jester-:  ciao, ho provato a far partire lubu con nomode ma lo schermo si accende e si spegne
<jester-> superbbb: prova senza e setta grafica minima
<jester-> non ricordo il tasto F
<superbbb> ho premuto f6
<superbbb> ho messo la x su nomode
<jester-> superbbb: guarda altri tasti F uno è per impostare la grifica
<jester-> grafica
<superbbb> c'è una guida per il settaggio alle impostazioni minime?
<superbbb> così non ho problemi
<jester-> superbbb: pigi il tasto Fx dove c'è scritto grafica e setti la minimale
<superbbb> ok rivado
<superbbb> a dopo
<jester-> superbbb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<felice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425737/
<superbbb> e dove sta fx?
<felice_> non riesco ad abilitare il wireless, con il comando iwconfig ho ricevuto la risposta sopra incollata
<superbbb> jester-:  scusami ma dove sta il tasto fx?
<jester-> <jester-> superbbb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<jester-> <felice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425737/
<felice_> jester riesci ad aiutarmi
<mibofra> felice_ se riposti il messaggio perché io mi sono loggato adesso , così ti do una mano :)
<jester-> felice_: fa vedere sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<felice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425737/
<jester-> felice_: e pure dmesg
<felice_> non riconosce ilcomando scan
<felice_> dmesg mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425810/
<felice_> ma non riesco a copiare tutto
<felice_> jester senza scan mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425812/
<mibofra> se aspetti 5 sec :)
<jester-> felice_: integrata o usb
<felice_> integrata
<jester-> felice_: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> felice_: e pure rfkill list
<mibofra> felice_ : hai provato sudo rfkill unlock all ?
<mibofra> scusa jester- non avevo visto :D .
<felice_> ora faccio
<felice_> jester lspci | grep -i network da http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425849/
<jester-> felice_: fammi controllare una cosa
<felice_> rfkill list mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425853/
<jester-> felice_: un bug banale che dura da 4 anni
<jester-> felice_: apri un terminale
<felice_> aperto
<jester-> felice_: sudo apt-get install -reinstall linx-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<Cumsachirra> Salve
<felice_> jester reinsall sconosciuta
<jester-> --reinstall
<jester-> due -
<Cumsachirra> Sapreste darmi informazioni in merito alla disinstallazione di sp3 da ubuntu?
<jester-> Cumsachirra: sp3?
<felice_> partitto grazie, vi faccio sapere
<Cumsachirra> service pack 3
<jester-> felice_: non è fnita
<jester-> finita* manca quello che serve
<felice_> 50 sec alla fine
<jester-> il firm va spsostato
<jester-> e da 4 anni nessuno ha corretto il deb
<felice_> finito
<jester-> felice_: copia i comandi nel terminale
<jester-> felice_: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<superbbb> jester-:  non c'è il comando per la grafica
<felice_> fatto nessuna risposta
<jester-> felice_: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU
<felice_> impossibile, file o directory bib trovate
<jester-> felice_: sudo cp /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/ copia bene
<felice_> copiare è semplice, ma midice uguale
<jester-> fa vedere
<superbbb> c 'è qualcuno che mi aiuta nel fare una partizione?
<felice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425880/
<jester-> felice_: che distro stai usando
<felice_> l'ultima, 10.11
<jester-> felice_: sudo updatedb
<jester-> felice_: locate rtl8192sfw
<felice_> fatto
<jester-> fa vedere
<felice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425884/
<jester-> felice_: dpkg -l | grep firware
<jester-> felice_: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<felice_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425893/
<jester-> felice_: quel firm c'è da una vita in ubuntu solo che sta nel posto sbagliato
<felice_> sigh come faccio?
<jester-> spe
<felice_> jester gentilissimo per l'aiuto, ma il lavoro mi chiama, se ci sei domani nel pomeriggio concludiamo, grazie ancora
<felice_> scusa il disturbo, ma una urgenza
<jester-> felice_: senti anche glpiana
<felice_> ok buona serata e grazie ancora seite unici :)
<leosacc> buona serata e buon appetito a tutti...
<alessio> ciao a tutti :)
<alessio> qualcuno mi può dire come installare un kernel qualsiasi da livecd su sda1???
<enzotib> alessio, cosa c'è su sda1
<alessio> ho due hard  disk, il primo sda1 è un ssd, vi è installato il sistema operativo, nel secondo sdb1 vi sono tutti i file quali musica ed immagini
<alessio> enzotib,
<enzotib> alessio, e non c'è installato il kernel su sda1?
<alessio> enzotib, avevo installato l'optimus kernel, ho fatto per installare i driver ati 12.11 beta 11 e mi si è cancellato il kernel
<alessio> o forse l'ho eliminato da synaptic senza accorgemene mentre stavo rimuovendo il kernel 3.7 uscito oggi
<enzotib> alessio, sai andarci un chroot?
<alessio> enzotib, no :/
<enzotib> alessio, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<alessio> enzotib, ok ora??
<enzotib> alessio, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<alessio> ok
<enzotib> alessio, sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<alessio> ok
<enzotib> alessio, sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<alessio> ok mandami tutti i comandi, se c'è qualche problema te lo dico+
<enzotib> alessio, sudo chroot /mnt
<alessio> ok perfetto adesso?
<enzotib> alessio, e poi apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-generic
<enzotib> dimmi cosa ti propone di installare in aggiunta
<alessio> aspè mi da degli errori te li posto su pastebin
<enzotib> ok
<alessio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1425953/
<enzotib> ok, non funge la rete
<enzotib> un min
<alessio> enzotib, sto usando il livecd di ubuntu 11.04 ed ho installato ubuntu 12.10
<alessio> può essere un problema??
<enzotib> no
<alessio> la rete funziona, con firefox riesco a navigare
<alessio> vabbè aspetto un tuo consiglio che ne sai molto più di me
<enzotib> alessio, sempre dal chroot: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<enzotib> alessio, è il chroot che non va in rete
<alessio> enzotib, non da output
<enzotib> alessio, fuori dal chroot, cioè in un altro terminale: cat /etc/resolv.conf | sudo tee /mnt/etc/resolv.conf >/dev/null
<alessio> ok dato
<enzotib> alessio, riprova il comando di prima
<alessio> ok sta installando, grazie 1000 sei un santo :D
<enzotib> ok
<alessio> enzotib, ho visto questo errore però
<alessio> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.5.0-19-generic cannot be found. Please install the linux-headers-3.5.0-19-generic package, or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located
<enzotib> alessio, installa anche linux-headers-generic
<alessio> enzotib, ok grazie ancora
<alessio> enzotib, questo è normale??
<alessio> Impossibile scrivere il registro, openpty() non riuscita (forse /dev/pts non è montato)
<enzotib> sì
<alessio> ok allora riavvio
<alessio> grazie 1000
<cecio3> sera a tutti
<cecio3> per favore
<cecio3> vorrei collegarmi da remoto su una macchina server con ubuntu 12.04, da una macchina win7
<cecio3> mi date qualche dritta?
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno?
<Valgio63> ho un problema con awn
<enzotib> cecio3, putty
<cecio3> ok :)
<cecio3> stavo leggendo anche di webmin
<cecio3> ora vedo putty
<enzotib> cecio3, putty è semplicemente un emulatore di terminale, che ti permette di collegarti in ssh al server, dove poi fai quello che vuoi
<cecio3> c'è anche la versione per win7?
<enzotib> è per win, non credo specifico per versione
<cecio3> ok
<cecio3> immagino che prima devo setare il server con ssh, o almeno controllare che sia installato
<cecio3> settare
<enzotib> cecio3, se è ubuntu server, immagino che sia installato, però sì, controlla
<cecio3> ok grazie
<wallrock> Buona sera a tutti
<neramaea> buonasera. c'è modo di creare su desktop un'icona che rimandi ad un collegamento web?
<neramarea> collegare indirizzo web firefox ad un'icona su desktop. come?
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-12
<glpiana> ola
<vlt> Ciao.
<bennin> buongiur, chiedo scusa se ripropongo un quesito ma le soluzioni propostemi fino a qui non hanno funzionato. il mio pc asus a4000 non si connette alla wiresless quando è protetta. altri 3 pc con vari ubuntu anche la stessa release vanno, lui no. ho provato a cambiare network manager con wicd, provato supplicant. altri consigli? grazie mille a tutti
<vincenzo> Buongiorno ragazzi, avrei una domanda. Io uso ubuntu 12.04 , e in alto a destra mi spunta un triangolo rosso col punto escalamativo. Che problema ha il mio sistema?
<maranza> sinceramente non mi è mai successo... se lo premi cosa ti dice?
<OverMe> vincenzo, se ci vai sopra che dice?
<jester-> è stato risucchiato nel triangolo rosso
<maranza> in realtà attivava un buco nero... ommioddio che ho combinato! :D
<maranza> qualcuno sa se è possibile creare su launcher di unity delle cartelle che raggruppino programmi?
<vincenzo> OverMe se ci vado sopra mi dice che le informazioni di aggiornamento non sono recenti bla bla bla
<vincenzo> e poi mi chiede infine se alcuni repository generano errori..
<vincenzo> se mi dici come fare posso farti vedere la foto
<OverMe> vincenzo, da temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> !paste | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincenzo> OverMe devo linkarti quello che mi è spuntato?
<OverMe> sì
<OverMe> usando il pastebin
<vincenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427346/
<vincenzo> si si fatto
<Larissa85> ciao-
<OverMe> vincenzo, ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vincenzo> devo dare questo comando da terminale?
<vincenzo> ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<OverMe> sì
<OverMe> e il risultato nel pastebin
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1427350/
<vincenzo> questo pacchetto comunque mi fa funzionare la stampante
<OverMe> vincenzo, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/michael-gruz-canon-precise.list*
<OverMe> il pacchetto è installato, puoi levare il repo dato che non funziona più
<vincenzo> ok ok
<vincenzo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1427356/
<OverMe> vincenzo, di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> dovrebbe sparire il triangolo
<vincenzo> si esatto :D
<vincenzo> adesso il problema si è risolto??
<OverMe> sì
<vincenzo> OverMe grazie infinite, posso chiderti come mai mi generasse questo problema?
<OverMe> perché il ppa del tizio non esiste più per precise
<OverMe> http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/
<vincenzo> Però cmq la stampante continua a funzionare giusto?
<OverMe> se il pacchetto era già installato sì
<vincenzo> si si funziona tutto perfettamente grazie infinite ancora OverMe
<vincenzo> OverMe per caso hai idea di come far funzionare uno Scanner CanonScan lide 20?
<OverMe> vincenzo, mai avuti scanner. vediamo che dicono in giro
<vincenzo> OverMe grazie
<OverMe> vincenzo, qui dicono che dovrebbe funzionare di default. con cosa provi a scannerizzare?
<maranza> per le cartelle del launcher nessuno sa niente?
<vincenzo> OverMe ho provato tutto
<vincenzo> simple scan xsane
<vincenzo> ma niente...
<vincenzo> però tempo fa funzionava, poi ho "formattato" e rimesso ubuntu e ultimamente non sono riuscito piu a farlo funzionare
<OverMe> vincenzo, se lanci xsane dice che non trova nessun dispositivo?
<vincenzo> no ma se clicco su acquisisci non fa nulla
<vincenzo> anzi si impalla tutto
<vincenzo> Proprio adesso dopo 2 min di attesa mi ha detto l'operazione è stata cancellata
<vincenzo> OverMe adesso mi da il seguente errore (dopo aver cliccato su acquisisci): Non è possibile avviare lo scanner. Si è verificato un errore durante l'I/O sul dispositivo
<vincenzo> OverMe sei scomparso?
<marvinh> ciao ragazzi! ho ubuntu 12.04 lts e una internet key huawei e353. vorrei condividere la connessione della internet key con il mio tablet nexus 7. è possibile? potete aiutarmi?
<OverMe> vincenzo, eh sono a lavoro, leggo quando posso
<marvinh> ciao ragazzi! ho ubuntu 12.04 lts e una internet key huawei e353. vorrei condividere la connessione della internet key con il mio tablet nexus 7. è possibile? potete aiutarmi?
<vincenzo> OverMe perdonami :)
<marvinh> glpiana puoi aiutarmi?
<marvinh> ciao ragazzi! ho ubuntu 12.04 lts e una internet key huawei e353. vorrei condividere la connessione della internet key con il mio tablet nexus 7. è possibile? potete aiutarmi?
<marvinh> qualcuno sa darmi indicazioni?
<jester-> marvinh: hai una scheda wifi nel  pc?
<jester-> o tablet che sia
<marvinh> jester-, si sia il pc che il tablet hanno la scheda wifi
<jester-> marvinh: sempre che la scheda supporti guarda in network manager che c'è opzione condivisione o fai una rete ad-hoc sempre a nm
<marvinh> jester-, ho provato a fare una rete ad-hoc ma il tablet non la rileva mentre un altro pc si cosa significa?
<jester-> marvinh: bisogna vedere se la scheda wifi supporta il monitor mode
<felice> ciao a tutti
<marvinh> jester-, mi puoi aiutare in tutti i passaggi nel creare la connessione ad-hoc?
<jester-> marvinh: dovresti controllare se la scheda supporta
<jester-> marvinh: servirebbe aircrack che non è piu nei repo
<felice> ciao jester, se hai tempo riprendiamo per il wireless che non funzionava, per il bug, che dicevi, era spostata la directory
<jester-> felice: eh a controllando sembra che quel firm non esista piu e dal tuo dmesg la scheda wifi proprio non la vede, fa vedere tutto lspci
<marvinh> jester-, ho capito siccome ho trovato una guida per windows ora la provo e se funziona deve necessariamente andare anche con ubuntu
<marvinh> jester-, perchè secondo me sbaglio alcuni parametri nel creare la rete ad-hoc
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427424/
<jester-> felice: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down  e dopo qualche secondo sudo ifconfig wlan0 up e fa vedere dmseg
<felice> la seconda mi dice che non puo per rf-kill
<felice> ti posto la risposta?
<felice> dmseg non trovato
<jester-> felice: dmesg
<jester-> felice: e rfkill list
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427450/
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427452/
<jester-> felice: è spenta dai sudo rfkill unblock all
<felice> fTTO
<felice> OPs
<felice> fatto
<jester-> rfkill list
<felice> uguale
<jester-> felice: locate locate rtl8192sfw.bin
<jester-> felice: hai spento l'interruttore
<jester-> ?
<jester-> felice: locate  rtl8192sfw.bin
<felice> fatto
<jester-> felice: locate  rtl8192sfw.bin risonde?
<jester-> risponde*
<felice> lo scrivo, invio e viene nuova riga, ma nessuna operazione
<jester-> è strana la cosa
<jester-> a me risponde lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin  nella 12.04
<jester-> felice: tu cosa usi
<felice> l'ultima
<felice> 12.10
<jester-> l'ultima infatti non lo trova ma la scheda è spenta da interruttore
<jester-> felice: hai ancora winz
<felice> no
<jester-> felice: hai un interruttore per accendere spegnere la wifi?
<felice> infatti c'è interuttore, ma anche usandolo non agisce
<jester-> felice: sa di rotto
<felice> strano con la 12.4 andava
<jester-> si dovrebbe accendere poi magari non funzionare ma si deve accendere il led
<TaLaDo> usb?
<felice> il led è acceso, ma giallo=off, blu è on, ma non cambia
<felice> jester, come controller ho rt5390, ma nei comandi mi dicevi rt8192, cambia qualcosa?
<jester-> felice: di fatto anche dmesg dice non attiva
<jester-> felice: fa vedere lsmod
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427482/
<jester-> il driver è caricato
<jester-> felice: farei una prova con live 12.04
<felice> stasera mi metto e poi ti dico
<jester-> felice: quanto meno escludiamo problema hw ma fa vedere sudo lshw -C network
<felice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427484/
<felice> un comando network enable?
<jester-> felice: se è l'interruttore non c'è comando ce tenga se sudo rfkill unblock all non ha effetti
<felice> non haeffetto sigh
<jester-> felice: prova la live 12.04
<jester-> maltratta l'interruttore
<felice> :) stavo leggendo,su ubuntuforum.org, posso postartelo?
<jester-> felice: posta
<felice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781350&page=1
<felice> nel secondo intervento mette il comando rmmod
<felice> ath5k&&modprobe ath5k
<felice> puo servire a me, o è il nome della scheda?
<jester-> felice: però non è il tuo modulo
<felice> jester, un attimo che riavvio, non vorrei che ci fosse un comando in bios, sigh disabilitao
<felice> arrivo subito
<felice> ecco, scusa ignoranza,
<felice> allora sti comandi non vanno per me
<felice> riavvio a tra poco
<nicotano> salve
<felice> sera
<felice> jester, nulla nel bios
<jester-> felice: sudo rmmod rt2800pci
<jester-> felice: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> felice: sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<jester-> felice: rfkill list
<felice> fatto poi ho scritto rfkill list, ma ancora hard bloccato
<jester-> felice: sudo rmmod rt2800pci
<jester-> felice: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> felice: sudo rmmod rt2800pci nohwcrypt
<jester-> felice: sudo modprobe rt2800pci nohwcrypt
<felice> alcomando nohcrypt mi dice che il modulo non esiste
<felice> la 3
<jester-> felice: sudo modprobe rt2800pci nohwcrypt
<felice> l'ha eseguita
<jester-> rfkill list
<felice> mo faccio rfkill list
<felice> uguale non va
<jester-> merd
<TaLaDo> scheda rotta
<jester-> felice: prova la 12.04 va
<felice> ok
<jester-> TaLaDo: non è detto
<TaLaDo> jester-, 90%
<jester-> con la 12.04 gli andava, da live vede subito
<TaLaDo> speriamo
<felice> ci sentiamo tra poco che riavvo
<Charly_> buongiorno a tutti
<Charly_> ho bisogno di un po' di aiuto per installare driver di una scheda
<fede93g> Salve a tutti!
<fede93g> Ho un problema con il mio pc laptop: un Compaq presario v6000. Ho appena installato Linux Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, sono stati installati anche i diriver per la scheda wireless, però non funziona... Ho provato a spostare l'interruttore sul mio pc ma rimane accesa la spia arancione (che segnala che la schda wifi è spenta) Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fede93g> e naturalmente, cliccando sull'icona con le due frecce non compaiono i punti di accesso disponibili
<enzotib> fede93g, apri un terminale e scrivi iwconfig, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | fede93g
<ubot-it> fede93g: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fede93g> ecco qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427748/
<enzotib> fede93g, sudo rfkill list (sempre su pastebin, l'output)
<fede93g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427751/
<enzotib> fede93g, lspci | grep -i 'network\|wireless\|802'
<fede93g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427756/
<enzotib> fede93g, lspci -ks 02:00.0
<fede93g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427759/
<enzotib> fede93g, dpkg -l | grep 'b43\|bcm'
<maranza> ciao
<fede93g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427762/
<enzotib> fede93g, sei collegato col cavo adesso?
<fede93g> Si
<enzotib> fede93g, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source- b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<fede93g> fatto, e adesso?
<enzotib> fede93g, iwconfig
<fede93g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427774/
<enzotib> fede93g, l'installazione è andata bene o ha dato errori=
<enzotib> ?
<fede93g> Non credo abbia dato errori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427775/
<enzotib> fede93g, riavvia
<fede93g> Ok
<fede93g> Perfetto, ora funziona! Spostando l'interruttore la spia diventa blu e sotto l'icona con le due frecce compare l'elenco dei punti di accesso disponibili! Grazie infinite
<enzotib> fede93g, prego
<fede93g> Ora vado :) Arrivederci
<enzotib> ciao
<pdor> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi se whatsapp e' la stessa cosa o comunica con wazzup?
<amine> salve a tutti, avrei un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu:  dopo aver creato le partizioni per / e swap ho installato Ubuntu 12.10, ma al riavvio, sebbene grub riconosca sia la partizione win7 che quella ubuntu, non si avvia nessuno dei due OS. Immagino sia un problema di Grub e adesso sono in live dalla pennetta. cosa posso fare?
<bpietro> amine: non me lo ricordo bene, ho avuto problema simile tempo fa. da live monta / appena installato su qualche dir in /mnt, poi fai chroot a da lì si lancia qualche grub-update o roba simile. Cherchi su manuale Grub
<bpietro> *Cerchi
<Aladdinsane> Salve a tutti
<Aladdinsane> qualkuno può aiutarmi
<enzotib> !aiuto | Aladdinsane
<ubot-it> Aladdinsane: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Aladdinsane> Salve sto cercando wubi 32 bit ma trovo solo la versione 64 bit grazie
<leosacc> sera :)
<bpietro> :)
<Aladdinsane> Salve sto cercando wubi 32 bit ma trovo solo la versione 64 bit grazie
<enzotib> Aladdinsane, dove lo hai scaricato quello a 64, dammi il link
<Aladdinsane> eccolo http://wubi.softonic.it/
<Aladdinsane> e anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<enzotib> Aladdinsane, il primo non so, ma il secondo link è a 32 bit
<enzotib> Aladdinsane, almeno come eseguibile windows, poi non so che versione ti fa installare, suppongo che tu possa scegliere
<bpietro> Aladdinsane: guarda questo, forse sarà utile http://www.aiutamici.com/software?ID=80331
<Aladdinsane> ok riprovo il secondo
<enzotib> per favore, non postate link non ufficiali, sia softonic che quell'altro sono da evitare
<Aladdinsane> mi consigli il 12.10 o 12.04 ?
<enzotib> Aladdinsane, 12.10
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> come si fa a cambiare il nome host?
<D4V|DE> in ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> D4V|DE, modificalo in /etc/hostname
<D4V|DE> grazie fabio_cc
<D4V|DE> ;)
<fabio_cc> D4V|DE, puoi usare anche il comando sudo hostname set NAME
<fabio_cc> D4V|DE, poi il pc va riavviato
<Mike__> fabio_cc, non sarebbe opportuno modificare anche /etc/hosts?
<fabio_cc> Mike__, il man hostname non dice nulla al riguardo, comunque se non dovesse variare al riavvio si, è da cambiare pure anche quello
<fabio_cc> pure anche quello, o mamma mia
<fabio_cc> togliete il pure
<Mike__> o l'anche
<Mike__> :)
<fabio_cc> Mike__, :D
<leosacc> buon appetito a tutti..  :)
<gabberoma> chanserv , come faccio a migliorare il numero di nodi su amule adunanza?
<gabberoma> buonasera , qualcuno mi sa dire come faccio a migliorare il numero di nodi su rete Kad , amule adunanza?
<mibofra> scusate mi ero disconnesso
<gabberoma> mibofra, ciao , sapresti dirmi come faccio a migliorare il numero di nodi su amule adunanza?
<mibofra> dico , che sistema operativo usi ?
<gabberoma> lubuntu 12.1
<mibofra> 2) hai aperto le porte sul router/modem ?
<mibofra> 3) questo è il canale di supporto solo per problemi inerenti strettamente ubuntu e derivate, quindi consiglio di passare qui : #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabberoma> ok passo li
<gabberoma> come apro le porte?
<leonixyz> salve a tutti, qualcuno sa come disabilitare l'accesso guest che appare di default quando si effettua il login?
<enzotib> sì
<Fetentone> :)
<enzotib> leonixyz, allow-guest=false
<enzotib> leonixyz, nel file /etc/lightdm/lightdn.conf
<enzotib> dm*
<leonixyz> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> leonixyz, se c'è true cambi in false, se non c'è lo aggiungi, non mi ricordo com'è di default
<leonixyz> non c'è niente di default
<enzotib> nella prima stanza
<enzotib> [SeatDefaults]
<enzotib> (anch'io lo disabilito sempre)
<leonixyz> enzotib se fai sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep guest hai qualche risutato?
<enzotib> leonixyz, ho fatto grep guest /etc/passwd che è lo stesso, e il risultato è vuoto
<leonixyz> io ho qualcosa che non mi quadra (o meglio che non capisco) ovvero un utente guest-1LOlWE
<leonixyz> guest-1LOlWE:x:116:126:Guest,,,:/tmp/guest-1LOlWE:/bin/bash
<enzotib> leonixyz, hai una sessione guest attiva?
<leonixyz> ho provato tempo fa a loggare da guest, ma ora non è attiva
<enzotib> forse è rimasta appesa, secondo me puoi cancellarlo
<leonixyz> devo cancellarlo anche da /etc/passwd-    /etc/shadow     e    /etc/shadow-    ?
<leonixyz> guest-1LOlWE è il nome utente,.... se faccio "deluser guest-1LOlWE" è meglio?
<leonixyz> enzotib, ho fatto "deluser guest-1LOlWE" e ha funzionato,... ma sai dirmi come mai esistono i relativi files passwd- e shadow- ?
<enzotib> leonixyz, backup
<leonixyz> posso cancellarli?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> meglio lasciarli
<leonixyz> ok ^^
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-13
<luk_> Salve ragazzi qualcuno sa per caso se su postgresql esiste un metodo per definire lo spazio in memoria per ogni tabella come in ORACLE? (Cerco l'equivalente di storage)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<presario1004audi> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con l'audio con 10.04. Usando non l'utente con cui ho installato il sistema ma un altro, dagli altoparlanti non sento nulla con qualsiasi programma (il volume non è a 0). Devo aggiungere questo utente a qualche gruppo (quale...) per farlo funzionare? Altree idee? Grazie in anticipo.
<presario1004audi> Forse ho trovato una soluzione: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9108837#post9108837 . Gruppo pulse-access e abilitare il system mode nella config di pulseaudio . Ora riavvio, buona giornata a tutti.
<enzotib> buongiorno
<nicotano> salve3
<fabbsbs> ciao
<Fetentone> ciao
<fabbsbs> che differenza c'è tra mint arch slackware e ubuntu?
<Fetentone> sono entrambi distribuzioni Linux... però vieni in !chat se non hai bisogno di assistenza, questo è il canale di supporto, queste curiosità le puoi chiedere nel canale di !chat
<Fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Jack18> Salve a tutti! qualcuno può darmi una mano con ubuntu? ho un problema all'avvio che non riesco proprio a risolvere
<Jack18> Grazie in anticipo, spero che qualche anima pia mi aiutI!
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Jack18
<ubot-it> Jack18: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attackment> chiedi
<Jack18> Vi spiego il mio problema, ieri mentre stavo navigando sul mio netbook un acer aspire one , con montata sopra la distribuzione ubuntu 12.10, mi si chiude innavvertitamente a causa della batteria scarica, successivamente quando provo a riaccenderlo e aprire dinuovo ubuntu, mi fa eseguire il boot normalmente e il login, ma una volta fatto il login il SO non si carica, ma rimane solo lo sfondo con la freccetta che si muove, la cosa da 
<Jack18> si presenta solo quando io provo ad accedere tramite l'interfaccia classica che avevo installato, mentre con l'interfaccia nuova non ho nessun problema
<Jack18> ho provato anche a cancellare e reinstallare l'interfaccia ma niente, rimane sempre bloccata.
<OverMe> Jack18, prova a riportare gnome a default
<OverMe> !gnomereset | Jack18
<ubot-it> Jack18: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Jack18> tutte le cartelle elencate @OverMe?
<OverMe> sì
<Jack18> va bene, grazie provo subito e ti faccio sapere!
<Jack18> per visuallizzare il file nascosti? non trovo il menù in alto
<OverMe> ctrl+h
<Jack18> Ho fatto come hai detto, le ultime 2 cartelle elencate non erano presenti nella home, ho terminato la sessione, ho rifatto il login selezionando la  grafica classica ma mi ha riaperto quella con la grafica nuova, ho rifatto termina sessione ho fatto il login nuovamente con la grafica classica e si è bloccato nuovamente
<Jack18> Proprio ora ho anche riavviato sperando che potesse servire a qualcosa ma nulla è cambiato.. scusate per la rottura ma la grafica nuova non la sopporto davvero.
<cristian_c> Jack18, quali interfacce stai usando?
<Jack18> Gnome Classic (No effects) e la Gnome Classic ma entrambe non funzionano
<Jack18> l'unica che funziona è quella di default di ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> ma parli di gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> e di unity
<Jack18> non so come si chiami, l'ho installata tramite il software center e si chiama gnome-fallback se non sbaglio
<enzotib> Jack18, crea un nuovo utente e prova con quello
<Jack18> ora provo, notavo che quando provo ad accedere tramite l'interfaccia gnome classic (quelle che si bloccano) quando premo il tasto di spegnimento mi richiede se voglio riavviare sospendere o spegnere il pc
<Jack18> in pratica l'interfaccia risponde ma non visualizzo niente, solo sfondo e puntatore
<Jack18> ho appena provato ad accedere come ospite e tutto funziona regolarmente! c'è qualche modo per poter recuperare l'utente senza crearne uno nuovo?
<enzotib> Jack18, sposta i documenti da qualche parte e cancella tutto quello che c'è nella home, anche i files nascosti
<enzotib> Jack18, però non devi farlo con l'utente loggato
<enzotib> Jack18, se vuoi ti dico come farlo da un terminale virtuale
<Jack18> sisi spiega
<Jack18> Grazie
<enzotib> Jack18, sloggati da tutto, poi con Ctrl-Alt-F1 vai sul primo terminale virtuale (NON FARLO ORA!)
<Jack18> ora sono da un altro pc
<enzotib> Jack18, lì inserisci utente e password e ti trovi alla riga di comando
<enzotib> Jack18, allora puoi farlo mentre ti racconto, però ti ripeto, sposta i tuo documenti fuori dalla home
<enzotib> tuoi*
<enzotib> Jack18, dopo che ti sei loggato scrivi i seguenti comandi:
<enzotib> Jack18, shopt -s dotglob
<enzotib> Jack18, rm -rf *
<enzotib> Jack18, poi ti slogghi e fai Ctrl-Alt-F7 così torni alla finestra di login
<Jack18> fatto tutto, FUNZIONA! Grazie 1000, mi salvo la procedura in caso mi dovesse succedere dinuovo
<Jack18> giusto per curiosità, a cosa serve il comando shopt?
<enzotib> Jack18, shell option , con dotglob serve a fare in modo che con * vengano presi tutti i file, anche quelli nascosti
<Jack18> ah ecco grazie , gentilissimo
<enzotib> prego
<Jack18> Alla prossima, grazie ancora e Buona Serata!
<enzotib> ciao
<XRC7> salve
<XRC7> avrei un problema con gli aggiornamenti
<XRC7> quando li faccio mi ha questo errore
<XRC7> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-it%%5fIT, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cristian_c> XRC7, da quando si verifica questo particolare problema?
<XRC7> da oggi
<cristian_c> è successo qualcosa di particolare prima?
<XRC7> nulla
<XRC7> però noto che alcune volte quando lo accendo mi dà una scermata nera con un trattino che lampeggia
<cristian_c> XRC7, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=460615
<enzotib> XRC7, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<XRC7> mi puoi dire il comando per entrare nella lista
<enzotib> XRC7, e poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<XRC7> asp
<XRC7> risolto
<XRC7> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> prego
 * nicotano saluta
<Firesx> Buonasera a tutti
<Firesx> Ho un problema con il mio Netbook Acer aspire one, in pratica ieri sera ho installato ubuntu ma praticamente non mi compare da nessuna parte la carica residua ne nessuna icona che indichi la carica del netbook
<Firesx> come posso risolvere per evitare che il pc mi si chiuda senza preavviso come già sucessso?
<enzotib> Firesx, che versione e interfaccia hai installato, 12.10 con Unity?
<Firesx> 12.10 con Gnome Classic
<Firesx> precedentemente c'era Unity ma ho insatllato il pacchetto classic
<enzotib> ok, fammi controllare
<Firesx> va bene
<enzotib> Firesx, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !imagebin | Firesx
<ubot-it> Firesx: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Firesx> ci provo un secondo
<provolik> Salve a tutti
<provolik> ho un piccolo problema
<provolik> Sono su KUbuntu 12.04
<provolik> l'orologio nel pannello mi segna esattamente un ora indietro
<provolik> se faccio tasto destro su modifica
<provolik> il pannello di modifica segna l'ora giusta
<provolik> come si fa a cambiare?
<provolik> trovato!
<Firesx> enzotib
<provolik> Non bisogna andare in regola data e ora
<Firesx> http://imagebin.org/239199
<provolik> ma in impostazioni di Orologio digitale
<provolik> e cambiare il fuso
<Firesx> enzotib, vista l'immagine?
<Mike___> Firesx: hai provato banalmente a cliccare di destro sulla barra e scegliere aggiungi al pannello
<Firesx> Si ma non trovo niente che si chiami batteria o indicatore batteria..
<Mike___> Cerca semplicemente
<Mike___> "Indicatore"
<Mike___> se c'è
<Mike___> ed aggiungilo
<Firesx> ho solo Indicatore completo
<Firesx> che sarebbe la barra delle notifiche
<Mike___> hai provato ad aggiungerlo?
<Mike___> ah ok
<Franky> Salve, sono nuovo, posto subito una domanda, reinstallare ubuntu server senza perdere tutto quello che ho precedentemente installato?
<Mike___> Firesx: è installato il pacchetto lm-sensors?
<Gabry> ciao a tutti. Dalla wiki di Ubuntu http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Pcsx2 c'è questa lista di operazioni da svolgere per scaricare e rendere attivo l'emulatore per la Playstation2... vale solo per la PS2 o anche per la PS3?
<Mike___> ah no
<Mike___> non serve
<Franky> non lo so. Il problema è che dopo avere acceso il server dopo tanto tempo, mi chiede continuamente username e passwrd nonostante li digiti correttamente
<Firesx> hmm non c'è una soluzione :/?
<Franky> ti dirò di più, sono entrato come utente singolo, ed ho notato che la cartella dell'utente con cui facevo login, sotto /home, non esiste od è vuota
<Franky> ok grazie lo stesso
<enzotib> Firesx, scusa, mi sono dovuto allontanare
<enzotib> Franky, come hai fatto a controllare? con livecd?
<ubungio> sera a tutti, chi mi può indicare come risolvere 1 problema in SLAX?
<enzotib> ubungio, qui solo ubuntu
<Franky> no sono entrato come rescue
<ubungio> enzotib mi potresti indicare 1 chat simile x slax x favore?
<ubungio> te ne sarei molto grato
<enzotib> ubungio, su freenode non mi risulta che ci sia
<enzotib> ubungio, se cerchi "slax irc channel" su google, qualcosa lo trovi
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Franky> Ciao leo
<leosacc> ciao Franky
<Franky> problemi?
<leosacc> bè a dire il vero qualcosa si...  :)
<Franky> spara...
<leosacc> ho installato samba su ubuntu 12.10, e ogni tanto mi segnala un errore su smb...
<leosacc> solo che al momento ho chiuso l'errore...  :)
<Franky> cosa vuol dire ogni tanto...
<leosacc> mentre utilizzo il pc mi viene fuori l'errore e io invio la segnalazione e chiudo...
<Mike___> :)
<leosacc> dopo che ne sò una mezzora stesso errore...
<leosacc> a volte dopo 2 minuti, a volte niente per ore...
<Mike___> ma che errore è?
<Franky> mentre scrivi o quando fai qualcosa di particolare?
<leosacc> dove trovo il log con gli errori? ora lo ho chiuso....
<leosacc> Franky,  no no, qualunque cosa io faccia....
<leosacc> o non faccia...
<Franky> hai fatto modifiche a smb.conf?
<leosacc> no no dopo l' apt-get install samba ho condiviso la cartella Scaricati e nient'altro...
<valeisi> ciao a tutti! avrei bisogno di un parere esperto
<leosacc> ciao valeisi :)
<valeisi> ciao leo, allora espongo la mia domanda! sto per acquistare un notebook asus con istallato ubuntu 11.10... quando avrò il pc tra le mie mani posso aggiornare ubuntu all'ultima versione?
<valeisi> questo senza creare problemi di funzionamento o devo restare alla versione istallata?
<leosacc> valeisi, la cosa migliore è reinstallare l'os ma per conservare i tuoi dati dovresti mantenere la directory home...
<leosacc> Franky,  hai idee?
<valeisi> allora partiamo dal presupposto che io sono incompetente!! io acquisterò il pc domani quindi sarà completamente vergine quindi non ho problemi di dati
<valeisi> meglio reintallare da zero o aggiornare?
<leosacc> reinstallare da zero....
<valeisi> e se devo reinstallare è un'operazione difficile per me che non ne capisco molto?
<enzotib> leosacc, guarda in /var/crash
<valeisi> ho scoperto ubuntu da poco e mi si è aperto un mondo!! però mi rendo conto di aver molto da imparare...
<leosacc> enzotib, ho 8 file....
<leosacc> enzotib,  ho aperto '/var/crash/_usr_sbin_smbd.0.crash, ok?
<leosacc> valeisi, vedrai che ubuntu ti piacera parecchio  :D
<valeisi>  si già mi piace figurati quando potrò metterci le mani!!
<valeisi> se per un pò rimango alla versione 11.10 per prendere confidenza dici che va bene o è altamente superata?
<leosacc> enzotib, il crash è di urs/sbin/smbd
<leosacc> valeisi, la 11.10 è un ottima release, anch'io ho cominciato da quella, secondo me puoi rimanere tranquillamente con quella...
<valeisi> ok ti ringrazio molto! davvero gentile... al massimo se vado in panico torno qui da te!! ,
<leosacc> valeisi, non preoccuparti, se vai in panico quì c'è un sacco di gente mooooolto più brave e gentile di me che ti darà sicuramente una mano...  :)
<valeisi> :) bello scoprire un modo parallelo a quello che ho sempre utilizzato e creduto l'unico "accessibile" ! buona serata a tutti e grazie ancora
<leosacc> enzotib, cmq ho un sacco di errori diversi con samba... cmq la cartella condivisa funziona però....
<leosacc> ciao valeisi
<enzotib> leosacc, prova a vedere cosa c'è in quel file
<leosacc> enzotib, ci sono un errori su usr/sbin/smbd
<leosacc> run/samba/connections.tdb
<leosacc> e altri di samba
<leosacc> oltre ad una marea /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnss_files-2.15.so
<leosacc> enzotib, però se non ricordo male quello che viene fuori più spesso è usr/sbin/smbd
<enzotib> leosacc, non saprei
<leosacc> la cosa strane è che la cartella condivisa funziona....
<leosacc> enzotib, non preoccuparti, ti ringrazio lo stesso, al limite posterò direttamente quando ho l'errore..  :)
<DD3my> hallino1, eeii
<rorro007> ciao a tutti una domanda nella 12.10 lts pligin extra di compiz non ci sono più???
<rorro007> scusate la 12.10 senza lts
<leosacc> buonanotte a tutti  :)
<Antonio_> ciao
<Antonio_> ho bisogno dei driver per la scheda audio del fujitsu siemens amilo pi 1536
<Antonio_> Realtek 8169/8110 Gigabit, potete darmi una mano?
<fabio_cc> Antonio_, scheda audio o di rete?
<Antonio_> scusa scheda audio, ho copiato male
<Antonio_> funziona tutto alla perfezione fuorché l'audio
<fabio_cc> Antonio_, lspci | grep -i audio
<fabio_cc> Antonio_, nel terminale
<Antonio_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<fabio_cc> Antonio_, ma non si sente per niente?
<Antonio_> no ahime
<fabio_cc> Antonio_, hai controllato i volumi, sono tutti alti?
<Antonio_> manopolina si, in alto accanto all orologio si e nelle impostazioni audio si
<fabio_cc> Antonio_, scusami ma devo andare
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-14
<siganderson> come si installa il correttore ortografico per libreoffice in ubuntu 12.10?
<michele1957> buon giorno sono michele
<michele1957> ho installato su windows server 2003
<michele1957> una macchina virtuale su cui sto installando
<michele1957> ubuntu server
<michele1957> ad un certo punto della installazione il programma mi hiede
<michele1957> di fornire il drive del hard disk
<michele1957> che non conosco
<michele1957> l'hard disk è un seagate 500gb ide con firmware 3-aaf
<michele1957> potete aiutarmi o suggerire cosa devo inserire nel box di dialogo
<michele1957> grazie a tutti
<michele1957> e buona giornata
<MoL0ToV> ma non ti conviene fare il contrario?
<MoL0ToV> cioè installare windows server in una macchina virtuale su ubuntu?
<michele1957> il problena è che l'hardware fa un controllo sul controller scsi
<MoL0ToV> proxmox è ottimo, l'ho usato per anni
<MoL0ToV> che macchina virtuale stai usando?
<michele1957> scusa l'ignoranza cos'è proxmox
<MoL0ToV> è una distro linux studiata specificatamente per gestire macchine virtuali
<MoL0ToV> io ci avevo messo 3 server windows + 1 server linux
<MoL0ToV> è comoda perchè la installi in 4 click e poi la gestisci via web
<MoL0ToV> tu che macchina virtuale stai usando ora?
<michele1957> opttima cosa
<michele1957> virtual pc
<michele1957> l'unica che win server 2003 riconosce
<MoL0ToV> e t chiedi perchè hai problemi?
<MoL0ToV> al massimo ti ci pulisci il culo con virtual pc
<MoL0ToV> eheh
<michele1957> spiegami scaricando proxmox lo installo su win o ubuntui?
<michele1957> ho provato vm ware e virtual box
<michele1957> ma con 0 risultati
<MoL0ToV> proxmox è un sistema operativo
<MoL0ToV> quindi sull'hardware che hai va tolto tutto
<MoL0ToV> installi proxmox
<MoL0ToV> e poi da proxmox ti installi i vari server che sia windows ubuntu debian... quello che vuoi
<michele1957> ah ok ci provo subito
<MoL0ToV> ti conviene
<MoL0ToV> fare un immagine raw del disco windows
<michele1957> magari ti ritrovo alla fine dell'installazione se dovessi aver bisogno di aiuto?
<MoL0ToV> e poi leggendo un pò di manuali ecc.. la puoi importare direttamente in proxmox
<MoL0ToV> altrimenti se preferisci ripartire da zero col server lo installi exnovo su proxmox
<MoL0ToV> se segui la documentazione è abbastanza semplice passo passo
<michele1957> sei stato gentilissimo per ora ti saluto, ciao
<MoL0ToV> virtual pc dimenticalo
<MoL0ToV> che è meglio ehehe
<neramarea> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> chi sta su ubuntu 12.10 ?
<OverMe> Steeler, se hai bisogno di aiuto poni direttamente il problema, chi sa ti aiuta
<Steeler> OverMe, volevo sapere se su 12,10 premendo ALT+F2 e scrivendo gnome-terminal, si apre il terminale.
<OverMe> Steeler, sì
<Steeler> OverMe, grazie :)
<Holden> Steeler, anche ctrl-alt-t
<Steeler> Holden, si questo veniva gia :)
<Holden> Steeler, ok, con alt-f2 puoi avviare qualsiasi applicazione allora, basta sapere il nome
<papone> could not update ICEauthority file /home/..../-ICEauthority
<papone> ho fatto il passaggio di versione, ma non riesco ad andare oltre il login
<papone> ho dato rm .Xauthority e ora mi da questo errore al login
<papone> riesco ad accedere tramite tty
<papone> come posso caricare la veste grafica?
<cristian_c> papone, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=374841
<papone> cristian_c: sto provando a leggere, grazie, manda ad altre 3 diverse discussioni, ora studio il tutto
<Holden> papone, rm .ICEauthority
<papone> sto provando
<Savior> buongiorno
<Savior> scusate, volevo chiedervi come faccio a partizionare il mio hd, io ne ho uno senza partizione da 500 dove sopra c'è solo linux 12.10
<papone> Holden: ho dato quel comando, e adesso si è riavviato con errori vari (manca la cartella .nautilus; errore interno dconf-service; grossa X invece del puntatore del mouse; file system in sola lettura...)
<Holden> papone, hmm, tutto questo dopo l'avanzamento?
<papone> Holden: no, dopo rm .ICEauthority
<Holden> papone, ma quel file lo puoi cancellare tranquillamente quando vuoi, non dovrebbe dare questi problemi, secondo me hai risolto la prima cosa e ora questo è un problema diverso
<papone> Holden: ok
<Holden> forse hai roba relativa alla vecchia versione... se non ti interessano le impostazioni puoi provare a rinominare/cancellare le varie cartelle coinvolte (quelle con il . davanti) papone
<Holden> !gnomereset | papone vedi anche
<ubot-it> papone vedi anche: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<papone> Holden: avvio da live, vedo l'hard disk ed è tutto ok (non riconosce adeguatamente la tastiera, ma pazienza). Avvio l'aggiornamento e va tutto ok. Poi al login inserirsco la password e senza dirmi che è sbagliata mi lascia alla schermata di login. Se mi loggo tty i dati sono tutti lì, con la mia password
<papone> ubot-it: faccio tutto dalla live?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Holden> papone, aggiornamento da live?
<Holden> non devi fare nulla di tutto questo da live... devi avviare il tuo sistema
<cristian_c> Savior, in realtà la partizione c'è. In ogni caso puoi usare gparted per partizionare il disco
<Savior> mhhh
<Savior> ora lo cerco
<papone> Holden: in effetti ho scritto male avevo una 12-04 sono avanzato alla 12-10 tramite una live
<Holden> papone, hmm, ma l'aggiornamento adesso si può fare anche via cd live?
<Holden> io sono rimasto a quando si usava il gestore aggiornamenti
<papone> Holden: no ho reinstallato tutto ma mantenuto i file personali
<Savior> ok scaricato
<cristian_c> Savior, se il disco da partizionare ospita la partizione del sistema da cui stai scrivendo, ti conviene partizionare da live
<Holden> papone, mi sa che stai facendo un pò di confusione... quindi hai installato da capo, però hai tenuto tutto la roba che c'era in home?
<Savior> ovvero?
<cristian_c> Savior, hai presente il live cd?
<Savior> mhh no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Savior, come hai installato ubuntu?
<Savior> ok con usb
<Savior> ma l'ho cancellata
<Savior> :D
<cristian_c> Savior, ecc, utilizza il live usb per partizioonare
<cristian_c> *ecco
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *partizionare
<Savior> e perchè che problema mi puo' dare se lo faccio con gparted?
<cristian_c> Savior, pessima idea
<cristian_c> Savior, per ridimensionare una partizione, la devi prima smontare
<Savior> e questo non lo posso fare...?
<cristian_c> Savior, se stai usando il sistema di una partizione, come fai a smontarla?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> dato che la partizione è in uso
<Savior> ecco
<Savior> ok allora avevo immaginato bene
<Savior> comunque che palle
<cristian_c> ?
<Savior> rinuncio
<Savior> :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sarebbe molto semplice da risolvere, comunque fai tu :)
<Savior> si ma che devo fare
<Savior> devo riscaricarmi ubuntu
<Savior> e fare l'immagine su usb
<cristian_c> Savior, è una buona idea
<cristian_c> oppure su usb o altro supporto
<Savior> ah che cazzone, l'avevo fatto pure un cd di ubuntu per metterlo sul pc di mio padre
<Savior> ok
<Savior> al prossimo riavvio ci provo
<Savior> quindi metto cd da boot faccio partire il lettore dvd
<Savior> e poi?
<cristian_c> e poi dalla modalità live puoi partizionare con gparted
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Savior
<ubot-it> Savior: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<marzall> Ciao amici
<marzall> ;)
<Savior> ma come capisco
<Savior> che tipo di file system devo da
<Savior> cioe' se io voglio mettere che ne so windows 8 su quella partizione
<Savior> che devo scegliere? fat32
<marzall> Ragazzi è normale che sul 10.04 mi aggiornava automaticamente il driver nvidia e disabilitava automaticamente i nouveau
<Savior> o che ne so
<cristian_c> Savior, immagino NTFS
<marzall> mentre nell'ultimo
<marzall> devo fare la procedura per disabilitare ecc
<cristian_c> marzall, non è che sia la fine del mondo
<marzall> no
<marzall> ma visto che è una versione più aggiornata
<marzall> bhò
<marzall> va be la fine del mondo è per chi non sa come muoversi
<cristian_c> marzall, open e proprietari sono due cose diverse
<marzall> ci siamo capiti!
<cristian_c> quindi non ha senso parlare di più aggiornato e meno aggiornato
<marzall> il senso sta nel fatto che nel pangolin è stato
<marzall> più pratico
<marzall> mentre nell'ultimo devi correggere questa cosa qua!
<marzall> man mano che si va avanti dovrebbe essere più compatibile
<marzall> nel riconoscere l'hardware
<marzall> quello dico io!
<marzall> per il resto niente da dire
<marzall> e anche giusto che uno si debba un pochino sbattere per poter imparare
<marzall> se no la pappa pronta non va bene
<marzall> :-)
<cristian_c> marzall, non c'è nulla da correggere, semplicemente hai la possibilità di selezionare il driver che ti interessa
<marzall> va be!
<cristian_c> non riesco davvero a capire il problema: apri driver aggiuntivi e selezioni il driver. Più semplice di così si muore :D
<marzall> lo so
<marzall> parlo per alcuni
<marzall> che non sanno ancora farlo
<marzall> io problemi non ne ho
<marzall> li ho avuti anni fa!
<marzall> :-D
<cristian_c> !enter | marzall
<ubot-it> marzall: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<marzall> riavvio a dopo!
<Guest78787> buongiorno a tutti =)
<Savior> grazie cristian_c
<Savior> stacco!
<Savior>  a presto
<enzotib> buonasera
<M4rzh4LL^_^> ciao ragazzi
<M4rzh4LL^_^> Christian_M
<M4rzh4LL^_^> sapete se possibile aumentare
<M4rzh4LL^_^> la schermata
<M4rzh4LL^_^> video
<M4rzh4LL^_^> su nvidia?
<M4rzh4LL^_^> ho uno schermo 32 pollici
<M4rzh4LL^_^> e vorrei visualizzare a tutto schermo il Desktop
<M4rzh4LL^_^> prima funzionava ora non più
<M4rzh4LL^_^> ho eseguito varie guide! ma niente!
<M4rzh4LL^_^> mi impossibilità l'installazione dei driver della mia scheda video!
<nicotano> salve
<M4rzh4LL^_^> bho nessuno che ti aiuta?
<Christian_M> <M4rzh4LL^_^>, non ne ho idea, sembra che non ci sia molta attivita' nel forum oggi ti conviene aspettare
<M4rzh4LL^_^> intanto sto provando
<M4rzh4LL^_^> qualcos'altro!
<M4rzh4LL^_^> vedo un po
<M4rzh4LL^_^> grazie
<Fetentone> M4rzh4LL^_^, non sono esperto ma se vieni nella chat forse ne possiamo parlare
<Fetentone> se sai che scheda video hai è meglio
<M4rzh4LL^_^> ovvio
<M4rzh4LL^_^> :-D
<Fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kalem> salve, qualcuno sa se c'è flutsmux in ubuntu ? è un muxer plugin per gstreamer
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<Valgio63> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema, vorrei insatallare awn ( cairo non mi gira e docky non mi piace) sul mio 11.10 updatato da 11.04.
<Valgio63> però mi dice che deve disinstallare library for gnome panel applets. vado avanti o mi crea casino?
<Valgio63> o, ma mi aiuta nessuno?
<Valgio63> me tapino!!!
<remix_tj> Valgio63: eh, se usi gnome è un problema, perchè si toglie pezzi del pannello
<hallino1> Avete mai avuto a che fare con ISPconfig? Ho dei problemi con lui
<Valgio63> scusa ero un attimo fuori stanza. In pratica uso unity con il pannello ina alto classico. cioè gnome? scusa l'ignoranz :))
<Guest75435> 1LIST
<doom_> ciao a tutti e buone feste
<leosacc> notte a tutti :)
<ildaniel> ciao salve a tutti. ho conky che scompare se clicco sul desk
<ildaniel> sapete aDDove mettre  le mani?
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-15
<fuji> Un buongiorno a tutti quanti, chiedo umilmente aiuto, ho accquistato oggi un pc fujitsu ah512m33b5it 64bit volevo sapere se è possibile installare ubuntu e dove trovo i driver necessari. Grazie
<Steeler> ciao, il linguaccio del terminale, si chiama linguaccio BASH ?
<Steeler> *gg
<remix_tj> Steeler: bash è il nome della shell
<remix_tj> quindi non è corretto dire linguaggio bash ma potrebbe andare bene comunque
<leosacc> ciao :)
<massy> di solito linguaggio del terminale si chiama, con terminale, o linea di comando
<massy> lo sto leggendo nei manuali ehehehe
<Steeler> remix_tj, mi sto scrivendo il CV, quindi che ci devo scrivere :P ?
<leosacc> ciao
<remix_tj> Steeler: scripting in bash
<Steeler> remix_tj, :)
<nicotano> salve
<Fetentone> ciao, ho questo pc media.olivetti.com/support/.../BV_OLIBOOK_S1530_IT.pdf  quale versione di debian devo installare? Grazie!
<leosacc> ciao
<Fetentone> cià!
<bettone> ciao a tutti
<bettone> chiedo consiglio per  installazzione dal nuovo su hard disk 150gb volendo installare winzoz ubuntu e backtrack grazie
<enzotib> che consiglio vuoi?
<bettone> ho provato gia a fare questo tipo di inst, ma backtrack non lo vedeva proprio mentre win e ubu erano visibili e selezionabili dall interfaccia grub
<jester-> 15o per 3 sistemi?
<bettone> non ho ancora capito perche
<bettone> sono pochi jester?
<jester-> tanti non sono, poi dipende da cosa ci fai
<bettone> cmq ho altri HD per mettere dati
<bettone> il win va bene 50 gb
<jester-> vanno bene anche 20
<bettone> i download  di emule e altri li ho su un 500gb
<jester-> bettone: che te ne fai di bt
<bettone> le immagini backup li metto su un altro ancora di 300gb
<jester-> installi aircrack e sei a posto
<bettone> testo la mia rete e imparo un po a capire di che si tratta
<bettone> poi voglio provare a installare i driver cuda e farlo funzionare, studio insomma
<bettone> allora come mai non mi vede il bt nonostante sia installato, dove sbaglio?
<bettone> avevo creato prima una partizione dedicata su cui lo installato
<bettone> ho usato ext4
<bettone> sia per ubu che per bt
<bettone> un altra domanda la versione 12 10 e completamente in italiano compreso i programmi?
<bettone> lho installato a un mio amico ma in tedesco, ed era  tutto in tedesco
<jester-> bettone: scegli it in fase installazione
<jester-> e comunque tutte le piu disparate lingue sono installabili
<bettone> ok non dovrebbe essere un problema
<jester-> di default è in inglese se non scegli
<bettone> il problema e´come faccio in ordine di seguenza l installazzione , quindi prima installo win poi lancio il grub e partiziono le altre due per ubu e bt, o come?
<bettone> non c e un how to per questo tipo di installazione in rete?
<jester-> bettone: winz va sulla prima e lo installi poi da live ubuntu con gparted crei le altre due piuuna swap che sarà comune
<bettone> si ho fatto cosi
<bettone> pero il bt praticamente non c e
<jester-> bettone: installato dopo ubuntu?
<bettone> ho usato il journaling ext 4 sia per la part.. ubu  (e va) sia per BT e non va
<jester-> se si è bt che comanda grub
<bettone> si lho installato dopo ubuntu
<jester-> e non tutti gli os hanno grub che trova tutti i sistemi operativi
<bettone> quindi mi consigli di installare prima il BT e poi ubuntu?
<jester-> bettone: quindi dovrebbe avere installato grub sulla sual partizione
<jester-> bettone: si
<jester-> e non toccare le impostazioni di grub
<bettone> ok provero cosi, ma non adesso , mi ci vorra´un giorno intero
<jester-> bettone: se il pc non è quello ereditato dalla nonna un os lo mette in 15/20 minuti
<bettone> grazie jester
<bettone> lo so ma poi dovro aggiornare e configurare il tutto
<bettone> premetto che sono un autodidatta e non sempre mi ricordo tutto, ed e possibile che faccia degli errori, che dopo dovro andare a rimediare
<bettone> quindi una giornata me la prendo di default xd
<bettone> normalmente e winzoz che mi prende piu tempo
<Fetentone> ho formattato la pendrive con Gparted dandogli l'estensione di filesystem EXT4, adesso però me la rileva solo Gparted e nemmeno il pc quando la inserisco. non mi da più la voce "formatta"... quindi non so come riformattarla in Fat32!
<Holden> Fetentone, è semplice, cancellala con dd e formattala con mkdosfs
<Fetentone> dd?
<Holden> Fetentone, si, ovviamente non c'è nulla di importante nella chiavetta, giusto?
<Fetentone> no, nulla
<Holden> come si chiama il device?
<Fetentone> cioè il nome della chiavetta'
<Fetentone> CRISTIAN2
<Holden> no, deve essere tipo  /dev/sdb
<Fetentone> /dev/sdc
<Holden> sicuro? se lanciamo dd e poi è sbagliata cancelliamo un hd
<Holden> controlla bene con: sudo fdisk -l
<Fetentone> command not found
<Holden> sudo fdisk -l
<Holden> ti da command not found?
<Fetentone> si
<Holden> hmm... prova:  which fdisk
<Fetentone> il comando è andato ma non mi da nulla
<Holden> quindi non hai fdisk installato... ma stai usando ubuntu?
<Fetentone> ok ok
<Fetentone> asp.. ti pasto il tutto
<Holden> O.o
<Fetentone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> pasta anche:  dpkg -S fdisk
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442129/
<Holden> ok, avevi scritto male. quindi /dev/sdc è una chiavetta da 4gb
<Holden> chiudi gparted e tutto il resto
<Fetentone> si
<Holden> poi lancia:
<Holden> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=4
<Fetentone> 4+0 record dentro 4+0 record fuori 2048 byte (2,0 kB) copiati, 0,00317295 s, 645 kB/s
<Holden> ok, così hai cancellato la tabella delle partizioni, ora bisogna creare una partizione con fdisk
<Holden> o al limite, potresti disconnetterla, riconnetterla e usare gparted
<Fetentone> ci ho provato ma cmq al suo nuovo inserimento Gparted non me la fa formattare
<Holden> Fetentone, dopo questa cosa che abbiamo fatto con dd ancora con gparted non va?
<Fetentone> adesso non ho provato lo avevo fatto prima... provo subito
<Holden> ok, prova. se non va al limite la creiamo con fdisk la partizione, non è difficile
<Fetentone> tolta
<Fetentone> inserita
<Fetentone> avvio Gparted
<Fetentone> come prima... me la riconosce ma non me la fa formattare
<Holden> Fetentone, fai con fdisk
<Holden> sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<Fetentone> lo apro
<Fetentone> ah.. da terminale
<Holden> si
<Fetentone> mi chiede il comando per richiamare la riga
<Holden> premi: o   e poi invio
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442152/
<Holden> Fetentone, ok, non c'è bisogno che fai un paste ogni volta, ne facciamo uno alla fine prima di scrivere. ora ti passo dei comandi e tu li esegui uno per uno
<Holden> Fetentone, n  invio
<Holden> Fetentone, p  invio
<Holden> Fetentone, 1  invio
<Holden> Fetentone, invio, invio
<Holden> Fetentone, t  invio
<Holden> Fetentone, c  invio
<Holden> Fetentone, a  invio
<Holden> Fetentone, 1  invio
<Holden> Fetentone, p  invio
<Holden> ora fai vedere su pastebin
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442162/
<Holden> Fetentone, a posto, premi w invio
<Fetentone> adesso dovrei riuscirla a vedere?
<Holden> no, l'ultimo comando
<Fetentone> la scollego e poi ricollego?
<Holden> sudo mkdosfs -v -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<Fetentone> te lo pasto?
<Holden> si
<Fetentone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442168/
<Holden> perfetto, prova ora
<Holden> se volevi una etichetta per il drive dovresti rieseguire l'ultimo comando come: sudo mkdosfs -v -F 32 -n ETICHETTA /dev/sdc1
<Holden> ma al limite questo è un dettaglio
<Fetentone> provo... a staccarla e poi a reinserirla
<Holden> si
<Holden> adesso dovrebbe riconoscerla, se non la riconosce guarda dmesg, ci sarà qualche errore in quel caso
<Fetentone> macchè dmesg........va benissimooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Fetentone> Grazie Holden!
<Holden> di niente
<Fetentone> grazie, grazie ancora!
<Holden> quando l'hai inserita l'ha montata automaticamente?
<Fetentone> si
<Holden> ok, come la chiama? penso drive sdc o qualcosa simile, visto che non ha etichetta
<Fetentone> no semplicemente volume da 4.0 Gb
<Holden> ok, se ti serve che abbia un nome la puoi riformattare con il comando sopra
<Holden> però prima la devi smontare, click destro -> rimuovi o come si chiama
<Fetentone> grazie Holden... credo infatti che lo farò...
<Fetentone> :D
<Holden> già, una chiavetta va sempre battezzata...
<Fetentone> hehehe
<Holden> ovviamente l'abbiamo fatta fat32, di solito io uso ext4, a meno che voglio che sia portabile tra windows e linux
<SolMaggiore> buonasera
<Fetentone> io devo utilizzarla chiavetta boot per insrrire debian accanto a ubuntu
<Holden> Fetentone, lol, me lo potevi dire prima, non c'era bisogno di fare tutta sta roba allora... per debian penso basti scaricare l'immagine e poi fare dd
<Holden> idem per la iso di ubuntu
<Holden> ormai possono essere tutte scritte sulle chiavette con un semplice dd
<Fetentone> cioè apro il terminale e digito "dd"
<SolMaggiore> ho problemi con l'aggiornamento: mi appare il seguente messaggio da terminale dopo apt-get update: "W: Impossibile recuperare http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<SolMaggiore> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi, visto che non sono un esperto?
<Holden> Fetentone, non solo dd, di solito qualcosa tipo:  dd if=fileiso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<Holden> SolMaggiore, credo maverick non sia più supportata
<Holden> SolMaggiore, per questo non trova quel file
<SolMaggiore> Holden: capisco
<SolMaggiore> devo rassegnarmi?
<Holden> SolMaggiore, no, potresti toglierlo dalla lista... metti su pastebin il contenuto di  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Holden> !paste | SolMaggiore
<ubot-it> SolMaggiore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SolMaggiore> Holden: ok, qual è il comando che devo dare da terminale per ottenere il contenuto di quella riga?
<Holden> SolMaggiore, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SolMaggiore> Holden: OK è su http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442207/
<Holden> SolMaggiore, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Holden> SolMaggiore, vai alla riga "deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main" e mettici un # davanti, salva e riprova
<SolMaggiore> Holden: ho salvato. Ora riprovo che cosa? (scusa la mia incredibile ignoranza...)
<Holden> SolMaggiore, chi ti dava quell'errore?
<Holden> SolMaggiore, o al limite da terminale lancia:  sudo apt-get update
<Holden> e vedi se da ancora errori
<SolMaggiore> Holden: così ho fatto...
<SolMaggiore> Holden: sembra stia scaricando qualcosa
<SolMaggiore> vedo parecchi "maverick proposed"
<Holden> sta aggiornando la lista dei pacchetti... il problema è che è finito il supporto per maverick quindi non ci sono aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<jester-> Holden: non ho mai capito che riescano ad abilitare i proposed
<Holden> già, i proposed non andrebbero abilitati a meno che si ha una buona ragione
<jester-> appunto ma il mistero rimane come chi non conosce il sistema riesca ad abilitarli
<SolMaggiore> Holden: ora funziona bene e ti ringrazio. Il problema è che ho ancora l'ubuntu 10.10 e forse dovrei passare a versione più recente, ma il mio pc è vecchio: ha solo 512 Mb di ram
<Holden> SolMaggiore, c'è xubuntu o lubuntu, o se hai la possibilità puoi aggiungere un pò di ram
<SolMaggiore> Holden: infatti, la prossima settimana ne avrò 2Gb. Utilizzando il gestore aggiornamenti, potrei passare alla 11.04, poi alla 11.10 fino ad arrivare alla 12.04 e fra un annetto o due cambiare pc?
<SolMaggiore> Holden: è una cosa ragionevole?
<Holden> SolMaggiore, se devi fare tutti quei passaggi ti conviene installare da zero la 12.04
<SolMaggiore> Holden: sì, ci avevo anche pensato. ho il disco live della 12.04, ma è di una lentezza incredibile
<Holden> SolMaggiore, usa una pendrive
<SolMaggiore> holden: pendrive? interessante, ma cosa dovrei fare esattamente?
<Fetentone> Holden, nonostante abbia bootato il pc su Verbatim... eccecc. all'avvio mi fa sempre partire Ubuntu e non si prende l'iso dalla pendrive.. dove sbaglio?
<Holden> SolMaggiore, hmm, intendi è lento il cdrom della live (colpa del drive) o la live in se rispetto alla 10.10?
<Holden> Fetentone, dipende come hai creato la chiavetta e se hai impostato il boot correttamente dal bios
<Fetentone> mica dipende da quale porta USB la tengo inserita?
<Fetentone> nella chiavetta non ho fatto altro che inserirci il file iso dopo che l'abbiamo sistemata
<SolMaggiore> Holden: tutte e due le cose. soprattutto la live della 12:10, visto il pc che ho. In realtà ho un po' di paura che l'hardware non regga il peso di quella distribzione. Stavo quasi pensando di downgradare alla 10.04
<Holden> Fetentone, e li è l'errore, non devi metterci il file iso così com'è, ma usare dd per scriverlo
<Fetentone> !dd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dd'
<Holden> SolMaggiore, puoi provare la live di xubuntu 12.04, che cpu hai?
<Fetentone> dove posso trovare la lista dei comandi per dd
<Holden> Fetentone, puoi leggerti in man, mad dd, ma è meglio che leggi un pò in rete qualche guida, o anche sul wiki
<SolMaggiore> Holden: ho un Pentium 4 a 2,80 Ghz
<Fetentone> ok.. grazie
<Holden> SolMaggiore, ok, non proprio recentissimo... con più ram va più veloce cmq
<Holden> SolMaggiore, altrimenti devi tenerti questa, senza aggiornamenti
<SolMaggiore> Holden: lo so. La prossima settimana, oltre alla ram, ci monto anche un disco allo stato solido da 120 Gb che diventerà il disco primario
<jester-> dubito che supporti avvio da usb
<Holden> SolMaggiore, ok, buona fortuna
<Holden> io vado gente, alla prossima
<SolMaggiore> Holden: altrimenti che ne pensi della xUbuntu 12.04? Sto per procurarmi anche quella
<Fetentone> ciao Holden
<SolMaggiore> oh ok Holden. Grazie veramente
<Fetentone> jester- dicevi a me!
<Holden> SolMaggiore, si, xubuntu è più leggera, vale la pena provare
<jester-> Fetentone: nu a Holden
<SolMaggiore> farò così. grazie ancora e ciao! :-)
<Holden> ciao
<Holden> jester-, questo pc è del 2006 e lo supporta, poi non saprei :)
<Holden> vado
<Holden> ciao!
<SolMaggiore> bye all!
<Fetentone> jester- mi aiuti tu a far partire la iso da pendrive?
<jester-> Fetentone: se l'ahi scritta correttamente e fai il boot da usb parte
<Fetentone> io da scaricati ho cliccatoil tasto destro e poi invia a pendrive
<Fetentone> se apro la pendrive la iso c'è!
<jester-> Fetentone:SAGOMA  cosi ahi copiato, devi fare scrivi iso
<Fetentone> ah!... il comando qual'è??
<jester-> Fetentone: da nautilus destra scrivi iso
<jester-> destro
<Fetentone> scirvi su disco?
<jester-> forse
<jester-> non c'è scrivi iso d destro sulla iso?
<Fetentone> jester- scusa non ti seguo... ho provato il mio comando ma non va
<jester-> Fetentone: apri brasero
<jester-> o apri la iso con brasero
<Fetentone> ok
<Fetentone> allora era la stessa cosa... ma non mi ma la pendrive
<jester-> Fetentone: trova scrivi iso
<Fetentone> non c'è
<djfunky> bn sera a tutti, ciao jeste-
<djfunky> ciaojester-
<djfunky> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià
<djfunky> jester- era solo x finire il discorso sulla birra che ti aspetta all'officina
<jester-> djfunky: grazie ma sei un po fuori mano
<djfunky> jester- x ora te la mando virtualmente, se passerai....grazie ancora x l'aiuto
<jester-> djfunky: grazie
<Fetentone> ok jester- proviamo con Unebooting
<jester-> Fetentone: prova
<Fetentone> mi chiede la distribuzione del BT5
<Fetentone> è Ubuntu?
<jester-> Fetentone: devi settare ISO
<Fetentone> no c'è il BT ma non il 5
<jester-> andare a prendere la iso e settare la usb
<Fetentone> quindi in distribuzione non metto niente?
<jester-> no abilita iso se iso hai altrimenti te la scarica
<Fetentone> ok... sembra stia procedendo per il meglio!
<mibofra> wee Fetentone: in cosa ti sei ingarbugliato questa volta ?
<Fetentone> nulla da fare non mi va però ora Unebootin mi ha cambiato qualcosa nel bios
<Fetentone> prima c'erano 4 opzioni di boo adesso solo 3
<Fetentone> *booy
<Fetentone> *boot
<roht> buona sera
<roht> <roht> oggi stavo usando sul mio travelmate la 12.04 ed al login mi è apparso questo messaggio:"Could not update ICEauthority file /home/missiria/.ICEauthority"
<roht> <roht> qualche idea?
<jester-> roht: cancella il file
<jester-> o meglio rinominalo
<roht> ho provato
<roht> aspetta che ci riprovo
<jester-> roht: mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority.bak
<roht> ma non cambia nulla stesso problema
<jester-> sudo service lightdm restart
<roht> se lo cancello del tutto?
<jester-> devi riloggare
<roht> ok ci riprovo
<roht> grazie
<IWG_> Ciao a tutti, volevo fare una domanda un po' scema, ma ho questo dubbio: i temi gtk3 presi da gnome-look.org sono compatibili con Ubuntu 12.04 vero?
<IWG_> Cioè, in che sezione devo andare per trovare dei temi compatibili con PP?
<leosacc> sera
<ciro> ciao a tutti dopo un aggiornamento non completato,ubuntu 12!04 si accende ,ma il desktop è senza icone nulla non posso nemmeno aprire un terminale.è curabile?
<Bobbix> Salve, un consiglio "al volo" se possibile.
<Bobbix> Oltre all'applet KEYLOCK-INDICATOR c'è altro per mostrare lo status dei LED della tastiera nell'area di notifica ??? (Ubuntu 12.04 Uniti 2d)
#ubuntu-it 2012-12-16
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<enzotib> buongiorno e buona domenica
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<matteo__> buondi a tutti
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho un problema con il plugin di flash... non riesco a visualizzare ogni animazione con firefox... mi potreste aiutare?
<leosacc> ciao :)
<jester-> svernagovich: clic destro sulla finestra flash, impostazioni e disattiva accelerazione hardware
<Demis> ciao
<Demis> ieri sera ho aggiornato ubuntu alla 12.10 e mi si manifesta un problema di dioedenze con il pacchetto linux-image-3.5.0-19-generic
<Demis> riuscite a darmi qualche indicazione su come risolverlo
<Demis> ?
<enzotib> Demis, apri un terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<enzotib> Demis, tutto l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Demis
<ubot-it> Demis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Demis> grazie lo faccio subito
<Demis> enzotib: fatto, tieni presente che ho già provato con apt-get install -f
<enzotib> Demis, ok
<Demis> enzotib: ho messo su pastebin anche l'output dell' apt-get -f install
<enzotib> Demis, e devi mettere qui il link che ti ha dato pastebin
<Demis> ok
<Demis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443355/
<Demis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443341/
<Demis> grazie anticipatamente
<enzotib> Demis, prova a fare sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<enzotib> anche se non credo risolva
<enzotib> che processore è?
<Demis> il processore è un vecchio centrino: pentium M 725 1.6GHz
<Demis> ho provato sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae ma fa nulla
<enzotib> Demis, la 12.04 l'avevi installata da zero, o da un avanzamento?
<Demis> la 12.04 è un avanzamento
<fetentone> ciao ragazzi, mi occorerebbe assistenza per l'installazione di debian affiancata ad ubuntu... gli ho dato la partizione ma lui vuole formattare tutte le altre per forza
<fetentone> non posso contare sull'aiuto di nessuno???
<fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesco98> c'è nessuno??
<Holden> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<francesco98> ok grazie
<francesco98> ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<francesco98> mi si blocca sempre quando sta copiando i dati
<francesco98> ogni volta devo riavviare manualmente il pc
<francesco98> cosa posso fare??
<Holden> quale versione? stai installando da live cd/usb?
<francesco98> da usb
<francesco98> l'ultiuma versione
<Holden> francesco98, così non è facile capire come mai si blocca... hai provato a lasciarlo lavorare per un pò? che scheda video hai?
<enzotib> francesco98, controlla l'MD5
<Andrea> salve vorrei sapere come si formatta il pc
<Guest19257> salve io verrei sapere come si formatta il pc
<Holden> Guest19257, hmm, è una domanda un pò generica...
<Guest19257> e installare il sistema operativo ubuntu con la chiavetta
<Holden> !installazione | Guest19257
<ubot-it> Guest19257: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest19257> Cos'è l'installazzione grafica??
<Holden> Guest19257, è l'installazione fatta nell'ambiente grafico del live cd
<Guest19257> ho letto la guida dell'installazzione grafica io adesso sul mio pc ho windows xp e vorrei eliminarlo e caricare ubuntu
<Guest19257> il mio computrer nn disponde di entrete dvd\cd quindi devo usare la chiavetta
<Guest19257> usb
<Holden> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Holden> leggi quella guida
<Guest19257> ok grazie
<Guest19257> ho letto la guida ma nn capisco come installare il sistema operativo ovvero la .iso sulla mia chiavetta usb
<Guest19257> scusate l'ignoranza
<Holden> Guest19257, per adesso hai windows?
<Guest19257> si, wondows xp
<Guest19257> windows xp
<Holden> Guest19257, segui questa procedura http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest19257> una volta installato ubuntu su chiavetta cosa devo fare?
<fabio_cc> Guest19257, dipende, tu cosa vuoi fare?
<DD3my> Guest19257, spegni il pc, entri nel bios e lo fai partire, cosi puoi utilizzarlo in live
<DD3my> Guest19257, selezioni l usb prima del tuo hd fisso che haai nel pc e automaticamente parte :)
<Guest77523> ciao cerco aiuto che non trovo dalla vostra comunita
<Guest77523> come funziona sos
<Guest77523> chi mi vuole aiutare
<roht> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Serpico> ciao
<Guest77523> ok
<Guest77523> vorrei istallare ubuntu ma avendo sheda video ati come scarico?
<Guest77523> ciao serpico
<roht> buona sera
<roht> che problema con la ati?
<Serpico> Guest77523: vedi che l'installazione di ubuntu non dipende dalla scheda video
<roht> infatti
<Guest77523> ok
<Serpico> Guest77523: male che va ti chiederà l'installazione di driver aggiuntivi
<Guest77523> la rileva auto dopo istallazione ?
<Serpico> ma al riavvio
<Guest77523> si ok
<Serpico> poi dipende magari ubu ha già i suoi driver quindi non avrai problemi :D
<Serpico> Guest77523: altro? :)
<rusfus> salve, avrei un piccolo problema con amule, lo lancio ma mi va in crash. come posso risolvere??
<Serpico> ragazzi vengo al mio problema  la riproduzione dei DVD è a scatti ho fatto una ricerca sulla wiki di ubuntu e mi dice di abilitare il DMA e di dare questo comando ma sudo hdparm /dev/hdc mi da  no such file o directory
<Serpico> rusfus: hai provato a farlo partire da terminale?
<rusfus> serpico no, non conosco il comando di avvio
<Serpico> rusfus: apri il terminale e dai amule
<Serpico> e pasta che ti dice :D
<rusfus> serpico: come si chiamo il programma per non intasare la chat. cmq non me lo apre
<Serpico> rusfus: apri il terminale e scrivi amule e dai invio
<Serpico> copia e incolla in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Serpico> poi copia il link e incollalo qui
<rusfus> serpico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443751/
<Serpico> rusfus: dai sudo apt-get remove --purge amule && sudo apt-get install amule
<Serpico> poi fallo ripartire sempre da terminale
<Serpico> e vediamo
<rusfus> serpico: stesso errore :(
<rusfus> serpico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443756/
<Serpico> rusfus: mv amule ~.amule
<Serpico> rusfus: mv amule ~.aMule scusa
<rusfus> serpico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443767/
<io> gio
<io> non vedevo dove postavo
<io> istoto ubuntu dopo istallazione blocco totale si risblocca dopo 5 minuti senza che io possa inervenire
<Serpico> rusfus: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443772/ ti ho scritto i comandi che devi eseguire e poi fai partire amule
<oberdan> buonasera ragazzi un aiutino per la connessione HDMI da pc asus seashell ad un televisore led inno-hit modell  ih 16820t 9n connesso ma rimane la scermata blu
<rusfus> serpico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443774/
<oberdan> distro kubuntu 12.04
<Serpico> rusfus: locate amule
<rusfus> serpico: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443778/
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> ho da poco installato ubuntu 12.04 x64 e all'avvio del desktop in modalità classica mi si presenta una notifica che dice "ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno"
<kaurubuntu> ho provato a seguire questa discussione ed ho i file formato testo dei report kernel e dmesg
<Serpico> rusfus: facciamo alla maniera grafica
<kaurubuntu> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=527959
<kaurubuntu> vi posto i report
<oberdan> non riesco a connettere il mio netbook asus seashell con kubuntu 12.04 al televisore 13 pollici inno hit
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443786/
<kaurubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443789/
<Serpico> rusfus: vai nella cartella /usr/bin e  cerca il file amule
<kaurubuntu> Serpico, dici a me?
<Serpico> kaurubuntu: no dicevo a rusfus :D
<kaurubuntu> Serpico,  puoi aiutarmi con il mio problema?
<rusfus> serpico: altro problema, quando apro "casa\file system" mi si blocca la cartella, mi va in palla
<Serpico> kaurubuntu: no mi spiace :(
<kaurubuntu> Serpico,  o ti ringrazio lo stesso
<kaurubuntu> Serpico,  ok volevo dire
<Serpico> :)
<Serpico> rusfus: neanche se modifichi la barra dell'indirizzo?
<rusfus> serpico: mi dice "questa finestra non risponde poiche potrebbe essere occupata"
<Serpico> rusfus: comunque è in radice
<Serpico> rusfus: chiudila tanto non è li il percorso
<tuccio> salve chi mi aiuta ho un problema con lubuntu
<marcobolo> ciao
<marcobolo> domandone
<marcobolo> sono nuovo e capisco poco di ubuntu
<marcobolo> ma mi sembra una ottima innovazione
<tuccio> ho un mini pc android tipo mk
<tuccio> 802
<rusfus> serpico: ??
<marcobolo> il domandone sarebbe si puo' installare in parallelo su google nexus 7?
<marcobolo> ho visto che questo tablet è molto buono e costa poco e vorrei usarlo come pc quindi con ubuntu sarebbe perfetto
<Serpico> rusfus: si ti ho risposto
<tuccio> ho caricato lubuntu dal sito miniand, gira piuttosto bene avendo un allwinner a10 ma non riesco a scaricare il linguaggio italiano
<Serpico> marcobolo: si ma potresti avere problemi con i puntatori
<marcobolo> quindi funzia?
<marcobolo> funziona?
<tuccio> ovvero lo scarica ma non me lo fa selezionare e grigio chiaro, e rimane sempre in inglese
<fetentone_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Serpico> marcobolo: su un gs2 funziona quindi penso anche su quello
<rusfus> serpico: ho provato con la barra degli indirizzi ma niente si pianta
<marcobolo> ma i driver del tablet come faccio a trovarli ?
<rusfus> serpico: in qualsiasi modo provo ad aprire /usr/bin si pianta
<marcobolo> sarebbe comoda una applicazione sul play store che ti apre ubuntu come un programma (tipo window su mac)
<Serpico> rusfus: allora è un problema più complesso di quello che conosco io dovresti chiedere sa più di me
<marcobolo> sono ignorante quindi se sparo cazzate scusate
<tuccio> problema non mi fa installare linguaggio italiano pur avendolo scaricato rimane grigio chiaro e non lo fa selezionare
<tuccio> ak 802 minipc
<Serpico> marcobolo: non l'ho mai fatto quindi non ti so dire molto ma c'è chi l'ha fatto cerca su google l'installazione per gs2 e adattala a te anche perchè sono convinto che funzioni similmente
<tuccio> scusate mk802 minipc
<rusfus> serpico: grazie comunque, provo a cercare di risolverlo in chat globale. se puoi mi daresti 2 consigli?? 1 esiste un tools per xubuntu?? come posso spiegare il problema in globale senza fare 10000 giri??
<tuccio> non mi aiuta nessuno
<tuccio> linguaggio italiano non selezionabile
<Serpico> tuccio: se qualcuno sa  ti risponderà
<mibofra> tuccio: che hai ?
<Serpico> rusfus: in inglese?
<tuccio> MK802 mini pc con allwinner a10 montato [ un minipc android cinese
<tuccio> si ora e inglese
<tuccio> ho scaricato il pack italiano ma non me lo fa selezionare
<rusfus> serpico: spiegamelo in italiano poi ci penso io
<tuccio> cioe
<marcobolo> e sul pc si puo' installare in parallelo senza troppi problemi?
<mibofra> !chat | tuccio
<ubot-it> tuccio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Serpico> rusfus: in pratica hai nautilus che si blocca quando entri nella radice del sistema e poi spiega il problema  dell'amule
<marcobolo> putroppo ho fatto la ca**ta di comprare un vaio nel quale i driver sono quasi introvabili
<rusfus> serpico: grazie mille :)
<Serpico> rusfus: mi spiace non poter fare di più
<Serpico> marcobolo: a serpico piace questo elemento XD
<rusfus> serpico: hai fatto anche troppo. appena risolvo ti faccio sapere :)
<Serpico> rusfus: ti ringrazio almeno imparo qualcosa di nuovo
<Serpico> :D
<Serpico> ragazzi la visione dei DVD  in full screen (1080p)risulta rallentata e a scatti pur avendo una decompressione hW
<andretek> ciao
<Serpico> ho letto che devo abilitare il DMA  ma seguendo la documentazione al primo passo si blocca
<Serpico> dicendo che non c'è il file
<andretek> puoi aiutarmi?
<Serpico> andretek: spiega il problema se c'è qualcuno che può aiutarti lo farà
<andretek> chi puo aiutarmi con una installazione di ubuntu
<andretek> ok
<Serpico> andretek: che problema hai?
<andretek> allora quando ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta tutto è andato alla perfezione ma dopo un riavvio mi carica wubildr try hd 00 try hd 01 poi mi parte busy box
<Serpico> io non ti so aiutare mi spiace
<andretek> nessuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<sasasorax> salve a tutti, avrei un problema grave ed urgente al mio pc... qualcuno in linea per darmi un consiglio?
<sasasorax> ho formattato il mio hard disk che aveva ubuntu per metterci windows, solo che ho dimenticato di fare il backup dei miei files. Ho lasciato che la formattazione finisse e non ho completato l'installazione di windows. Ho un modo per recuperare i miei files ?
<Serpico> sasasorax: hai reinstallato qualcosa sopra?
<sasasorax> no niente ancora
<Serpico> sasasorax: cmq se hai finito la formattazione hai perso tutto oramai
<sasasorax> una volta avevo usato un programma che mi aveva recuperato i files precedenti ad una formattazione
<sasasorax> photorec o qualcosa del genere
<sasasorax> mi chiedevo se fosse possibile fare questa cosa, ma ancora non ho reinstallato niente
<Serpico> sasasorax: si esistono ma non puoi far nulla se hai formattato tutto
<Serpico> sasasorax: tra l'altro hai formattato in ntfs neanche in ext4(il file system di linux) quindi al 100% hai cancellato tutto
<rusfus> serpico: scusa aiuto cosa mi chiede?? what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Serpico> rusfus: è la release che usi
<sasasorax> grazie @serpico
<rusfus> serpico: :)
<Serpico> rusfus: precise pargolin lucid linx ecc..
<Serpico> è il nome in codice della versione di ubu che usi
<Serpico> 12.10 12.04
<Serpico> ecc..
<Serpico> ragazzi la visione dei DVD  in full screen (1080p)risulta rallentata e a scatti pur avendo una decompressione hW ho letto che devo abilitare il DMA  ma seguendo la documentazione al primo passo (sudo hdparm /dev/hdc) si blocca dicendo che non c'è il file
<jester-> Serpico: hdparm è installato?
<Serpico> San jester-: si
<jester-> Serpico: ci sudo hdparm /dev/sdx parametri
<Serpico> jester-: si
<Serpico> sda   sda1  sda2  sdb   sdb1  sdb3  sdc   sdc1
<Serpico> (e detto tra noi penso sia la c il dvd)
<jester-> Serpico: il disco è sdx
<jester-> non sdxx
<jester-> Serpico: cat /etc/hdparm.conf
<jester-> Serpico:  e decommenti la riga deldma cdrom
<jester-> gksu /etc/hdparm.conf
<jester-> Serpico:  gksu gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Serpico> jester-: ok fatto ho decommentato tutto quello che riguardava il cdrom
<jester-> Serpico: riavvia a prova se è migliorato
<Serpico> jester-: ok provo grazie :D
<Serpico> a tra pe
<Serpico> ri ciao
<rusfus> serpico : mi hanno detto di segnalare il bug. ora cosa succede??
<Serpico> rusfus: per amule?
<rusfus> serpico : sia per nautilus che per a mule
<Serpico> rusfus: per amule mi sembra  inutile visto che il problema è nautilus
<Serpico> jester-: scusa se abuso ma a lui si blocca se entra nel root che dici?
<jester-> Serpico: entra come root?
<Serpico> scusa mi sono spiegato male in \
<jester-> cosa si blocca
<Serpico> il nautilus
<Serpico> se entra nella radice si blocca il nautilus
<jester-> Serpico: in / entra solo che legge e non scrive
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Serpico> rusfus: prova a fare questo
<Serpico> grazie jester-
<jester-> se usa unity anche unity --reset
<leonardomilleuno> salve amici, ho appena fatto l-upgrade a 12.10, volevo impostare la modalita gnome da unity, ma non ci riesco
<leonardomilleuno> prima facevo termina sessione e c-era un icona
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: intedni riavere gnomo classico?
<leonardomilleuno> si jester
<jester-> leonardomilleuno: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback poi esci e cambia
<leonardomilleuno> grazie, poi ti dico
<rusfus> serpico : riavvio il sistema??
<Serpico> rusfus: vai :D ci si vede tra un poco
<rusfus_> serpico : nautilus sembra ripartito
<Serpico> se entri nella radice va?
<rusfus_> serpico : amule dice che non esiste, mo provo a reinstallarlo
<rusfus_> serpico : si
<Serpico> rusfus_: perfetto
<leonardomilleuno> jester> ha dato il messaggio> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare man-db (--unpack):
<leonardomilleuno>  il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<rusfus_> serpico : grazie mille a te e agli altri utenti che mi hanno aiutato. ora provo  a reistallare amule
<Serpico> dovrebbe andare
<rusfus_> serpico : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1443914/
<Cayara> ciao a tutti! il mio pc è fermo qui :Stopping System V runlevel compatibility
<Cayara> qualcuno sa come fare a risolvere il problema?
<rusfus_> serpico : praticamente ho rimosso manualmente amule dopo averlo disinstallato, l'ho reinstallato e adesso va.
<Serpico> rusfus_: scusami ero allontanato un attimo
<Serpico> cmq bene così :)
<Serpico> supporto italia 1 supporto globale 0 XD hahahaha
<rusfus_> serpico : altra info. esiste un tools per ubuntu?? qualcosa che ti ripulisce il sistema da file temp etc etc
<rusfus_> lollol
<Serpico> rusfus_: dai questo: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get remove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<rusfus_> serpico : grazie questo me lo segno, cosi ogni tanto lo lancio :)
<Serpico> ci sono tutti i comandi per la pulizia
<Cayara> per me non avete niente?
<rusfus_> serpico : riavvio. grazie ancora e alla prox :)
<jester-> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Cayara> Stopping System V runlevel compatibility
<jester-> Cayara: ??
<Cayara> il mio pc è fisso così: Stopping System V runlevel compatibility
<jester-> Cayara: spegnendo?
<Cayara> no accendendo
<jester-> hai paciccato i runlevel?
<Cayara> evvero?
<Cayara> ovvero?
<jester-> se hai usato qualcosa per cambiare i runlevel
<Serpico> ragazzi io vado...
<Cayara> no
<Serpico> alla prox
<Serpico> :D
<jester-> Cayara: riavvia
<Cayara> ci provo. non il pc sottomano
<Cayara> ho provato a spegnere ma il problema si presenta con l'accensione
<Cayara> cambierebbe qualcosa riavviando?
<matteo__> sera a tutti
<matteo__> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore con la configurazione di qjacd?
<jester-> Cayara: parti in ripristino e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<jester-> ma sa di runlevel scombinati
<jester-> o qualche file do conf ciucco
<Cayara> con ctrl+alt+f1 posso fare il login
<Cayara> ma non accetta il mio username
<Cayara> xubuntu 12.04 comunque
<jester-> Cayara: allora si è scombinato qualche file, da recovery vai in root e poi passwd nomeuser niova pass
<Cayara> proverò
<nko> ciao
<nko> cerco aiuto per poter configurare una vecchia webcam Trust Spycam300 alla mia ubuntu 10.04
<nko> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<nko> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | nko
<ubot-it> nko: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nko> aiuto per webcam
<jester-> !qualcuno | nko
<ubot-it> nko: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !webcam | nko
<ubot-it> nko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Guest68998> sera a tutti
<Guest68998> sera chi mi puo dare una dritta
<Guest68998> uso pc con amarezza so windows e soddisfazzione kubuntu
<Guest68998> potrei sapere xrche con kubuntu senza usare effetti con versine ultima 12.10 il pc va su di giri la ventola he si scalda pc in un modo pazzesco temperatura dopo 10 minuti 100
<Guest68998> invece usando con lostesso pc windows non lo fa e rimane intorno ai 20
<Guest68998> grazie chi mi puo aiutare
<Guest68998> c e qualcuno qui oggi
<Guest68998> nessuno ha idea di che possa essere successo
<Cayara> jester sono riuscita a fare il login
<Cayara> come procedo?
<jester-> Cayara: per cosa
<Cayara> NE parlavamo prima
<Cayara> si era bloccato su qualcosa che non ricordo+
<jester-> pass sistemata?
<Cayara> si
<Cayara> ma non so come andare a vanti
<jester-> che problema c'è adesso
<Cayara> adesso c'è root@blablabla
<niche> ciao
<jester-> Cayara: facendo?
<Cayara> ho fatto il login e
<Cayara> basta
<Cayara> ma non procede
<jester-> Cayara: sei in grafica?
<Cayara> sono in quadro nero :9
<Cayara> :)
<jester-> con prompt?
<jester-> Cayara: da recovery?
<Cayara> si
<jester-> Cayara: da recovery non ci si logga andando in root apre la tty
<Cayara> si si root root scusa
<jester-> cioè la bash col prompt roo@sticass#
<Cayara> yes
<jester-> hai cambiato la pass all'user?
<Cayara> no sempre quella
<jester-> Cayara: nomeuser?
<Cayara> si
<jester-> Cayara: che nome ha il tuo user
<Cayara> pietro
<jester-> Cayara: passwd pietro digitanuova pass
<jester-> Cayara: passwd pietro pippolo
<jester-> Cayara: passwd pietro 1234
<jester-> Cayara: passwd pietro unduetre
<Cayara> options
<jester-> Cayara: insomma gigita una nuova pass per pietro
<Cayara> ok ci siamo
<jester-> poi exit e resume
<jester-> e vedi se ti autentica
<Cayara> comando exit?
<jester-> Cayara: exit torni la menu, a da li fai resume
<Cayara> con exit torna a login
<jester-> Cayara: allora autenticati e dai startx
<Cayara> login incorrect
<jester-> o sei alla finestra di login grafica
<jester-> passwd pietro quelchè lo ha preso?
<Cayara> no
<jester-> e che errore ha dato
<Cayara> nessuno
<Cayara> login incorrect
<jester-> allora lo ha preso, ma non capisco dove sei adesso
<jester-> grafica o tty
<Cayara> nel paese delle meraviglie
<Cayara> sono
<Cayara> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS pietro-hp-compaq....
<jester-> divertiti
<jester-> Cayara: riavvia e prova dalla finesta di login con pietro e passnuova
<Cayara_> on a gagnè
<Cayara_> alla grande
<Cayara_> a spaccare
<darththreepwood> salve a tutti, ho un paio di problemi con ubuntu
<darththreepwood> sulla 12.10 sul portatile non mi riconosce i cd/dvd
<darththreepwood> mentre sul pc fisso nel passaggio dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 (che mi si è interrotto per sbaglio) non si avvia il sistema e col terminale mi dice che dpkg è bloccato e non posso far niente perchè il file system è solo in modalità lettura
<darththreepwood> come posso fare?
<MoL0ToV> allora
<MoL0ToV> che non ti riconosca il lettore cd è  davvero strano
<MoL0ToV> non è che sia guasto il lettore?
<MoL0ToV> se è sata o ide
<MoL0ToV> deve andare per forza..
<darththreepwood> non credo, ha sempre funzionato e lo uso raramente
<darththreepwood> però le volte che l'ho usato è sempre andato
<MoL0ToV> beh ma fai presto inserisci un livecd e vedi se boota
<MoL0ToV> se boota funziona
<MoL0ToV> altrimenti è andato e cambiarlo costerà 20-30 euro
<darththreepwood> ho già provato a inserire un cd live mentre era acceso e non prova neanche a leggerlo
<MoL0ToV> non mentre è acceso
<darththreepwood> stessa cosa per dei cd vergini
<MoL0ToV> dico fare il boot da cd
<darththreepwood> uhm, dovrei provare bene
<MoL0ToV> cioè impostare il boot da cd nel bios e farlo partire da cd
<MoL0ToV> se vedi che non va o fa fatica a leggre anche se il cd non è graffiato
<MoL0ToV> cambia l'unità e via
<MoL0ToV> tanto le vendono al kilo oramai...
<darththreepwood> forse è il lettore, in /media risulta essere presente la cartella cdrom0
<MoL0ToV> per il fisso invece
<MoL0ToV> ti da la shell di root in sola lettura
<MoL0ToV> rimonta il filesystem in rw
<MoL0ToV> così puoi scriverci
<darththreepwood> e come faccio?
<darththreepwood> (son parecchio niubbo)
<MoL0ToV> e poi prova a riprendere l'installazione da dove si era fermata
<MoL0ToV> non ho mai capito perchè la montano readonly che non serve a una minchia...
<MoL0ToV> ma  ci sarà qualche motivo... ma cmq basta rimontare rw
<jester-> darththreepwoodche dev è
<jester-> sda1 sda2 altro?
<MoL0ToV> nella man page di mount dovrebbe esserci l'opzione remount prova a guardare
<jester-> darththreepwood: sei nel sistema adesso?
<darththreepwood> jester, sto consultando da terminale il man di mount
<jester-> darththreepwood ma poi ti serve sapere il device da montare
<darththreepwood> jester, mi pare che sia su sd5 il file system
<jester-> mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/SDXX
<MoL0ToV> fai fdisk -l
<MoL0ToV> che così vedi la lista delle partizioni
<jester-> darththreepwood: sei in grafica?
<darththreepwood> jester, no
<MoL0ToV> no mi sa che è in recovery mode
<jester-> darththreepwood: dai mount e vedi la riga con /
<darththreepwood> esatto, sono in recovery mode
<jester-> di solito la prima
<darththreepwood> risulta essere già montato
<jester-> darththreepwood: mount  la prima riga
<jester-> nelmio caso /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<darththreepwood> mi dice che non è possibile trovarle /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<jester-> darththreepwood: dando il comando mount?
<darththreepwood> sì
<jester-> come dire che è piallato tutto
<MoL0ToV> ??
<jester-> se è montata in sola lettira la deve trovare
<MoL0ToV> prova a dare fdisk -l
<jester-> darththreepwood: e non da altre informazioni?
<darththreepwood> jwarwe-, no
<MoL0ToV> è molto strano... ma dai mount e basta? "mount"
<darththreepwood> mol0tov, fdisk mi dice che sda1 è HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<jester-> e come l'ha monta in sola r
<MoL0ToV> ok allora quella è la partizione windows
<MoL0ToV> probabilmente
<darththreepwood> sì, è sicuramente xp
<MoL0ToV> devi averne una ext3 o ext4
<MoL0ToV> sarà la seconda o la terza
<MoL0ToV> guarda
<jester-> darththreepwood: e fdisk non vede latro?
<jester-> altro*
<darththreepwood> come ext4 mi dice che è la terza, chiamata sda5
<darththreepwood> jester-, sì, vedo le ultime 2 righe che son quelle di linux
<jester-> darththreepwood: proviamo, hai il prompt #?
<MoL0ToV> la swap la vedi?
<darththreepwood> sì, vedo la swap
<MoL0ToV> che sda è?
<darththreepwood> sda6
<MoL0ToV> ecco allora la 5 è la root al 99%
<jester-> darththreepwood: mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5
<MoL0ToV> dai mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5
<MoL0ToV> una volta rimontata
<MoL0ToV> prova a dare apt-get upgrade
<MoL0ToV> e poi a seconda dell'errore che ti da
<MoL0ToV> agisci di conseguenza :)
<jester-> prima dpkg --configure -a
<MoL0ToV> ah si...
<MoL0ToV> ma tanto glielo dirà
<jester-> poi apt-get dist-upgrade
<MoL0ToV> hey darththreepwood ci sei?
<jester-> sta tirando i dardi nel bosco
<MoL0ToV> speriamo che non esploda il filesystem ;P
<darththreepwood> scollegato internet per sbaglio
<jester-> <MoL0ToV> dai mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 fatto?
<MoL0ToV> sei riuscito ad avviare la baracca?
<darththreepwood> sì, però sembra tutto uguale a prima
<darththreepwood> cioè, nel senso, ho dato il comando ed è tutto come prima
<MoL0ToV> si ma dovresti poter scrivere sul filesystem
<MoL0ToV> e quindi poter completare l'installazione
<MoL0ToV> cosa che se è in sola lettura non puoi fare
<jester-> darththreepwood: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<darththreepwood> sembra essere rimasto ancora in modalità di sola lettura
<MoL0ToV> se fai touch /tmp/gnocca.txt
<MoL0ToV> te lo crea il file?
<jester-> ridai sudo  mount -t ext4 -o remount,rw /dev/sda5 fatto?
<jester-> senza fatto?
<MoL0ToV> lo stiamo perdendo, lo stiamo perdendo :D
<jester-> vai col defibrillatore
<MoL0ToV> carico a 3,3V
<jester-> libera
<MoL0ToV> bzzz
<jester-> doh sbagliato soggetto
<MoL0ToV> kaputt?
<MoL0ToV> andato?
<MoL0ToV> io vado a dormire
<jester-> io pure
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti, notte
<jester-> notte
<darththreepwood> usando un cd live posso cambiare i permessi?
<darththreepwood> ho risolto, grazie per le risposte
<darththreepwood> son riuscito in qualche modo ad arrivare alla schermata di caricamento del dm, premere alt+f2, entrare nel terminale e riuscire a finire la configurazione dei pacchetti
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-09
<akis24> giorno
<sergios> salve a tutti! ho bisogno di un consiglio: devo condividere una cartella tra due computer connessi alla stessa rete. Leggendo la documentazioe ufficiale ho trovato due strade: creare un server dal pc da cui devo condividere oppure tramite condivisione desktop! esistono altre strade?
<assistente> heila! se installo trusty è abbastanza stabile come desktop?
<cristian_c> !beta | assistente
<ubot-it> assistente: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<mat74> ciao ho grossi problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio notebook asus potete aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> mat74, in live funge?
<mat74> l'ho caricato come da istruzioni su una chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> sì, ma funge o no?
<mat74> non riesco a caricarlo nel senso vedo le bios avvio il boot da chiavetta mi appare la schermata nera con menu clicco install ubuntu fa per avviare la procedura e dopo il silenzio tutto nero e chiavetta che non lavora
<cristian_c> mat74, appunto ho chiesto: riesci ad avviarlo in modalità live?
<mat74> per live intendi cliccare su try ubuntu
<cristian_c> mat74, esatto
<mat74> non funziona nemmeno quello
<mat74> ieri mi funzionava tutto con la versione 13 ma a un certo punto mi dava errore
<cristian_c> mat74, ?
<cristian_c> mat74, che cosa accade quando scegli 'Try ubuntu'?
<ExPBoy> mat74, ma che versione stai installando oggi?
<mat74> lo stesso di install, fa per partire e poi nero
<mat74> la 12 lts
<mat74> la 13 non me la installa
<ExPBoy> mat74, se hai detto che con la 13 funziona tutto installa quella
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> non ci sto capendo na mazza
<mat74> con la 13 funziona in try e in install ma mentre installa mi da un errore 5
<ExPBoy> sicuro di avere la iso non corrotta?
<cristian_c> mat74, hai controllato l'hash dei file .iso?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> mat74, che pc hai? E che iso hai scaricato?
<mat74> ho l'hd completamente pulito da tutto, solo con le bios
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> -.-
<mat74> ho un notebook asus
<cristian_c> mat74, quale?
<mat74> modello vivobook q301l preso in usa
<mat74> cera dentro windows 8 che ho eliminato
<cristian_c> mat74, hai fatto male
<mat74> fatto male cosa
<ExPBoy> malissimo
<cristian_c> mat74, a eliminare winz
<ExPBoy> mat74, non si toglie mai windows
<ExPBoy> e poi hai speso 500$ potevi tenerlo
<mat74> serve per install ubuntu, ma lo odio non andava instabillissimo
<mat74> puoi aiutarmi
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> mat74, mi sembra strano visto che è un pc potente e costoso
<mat74> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso questo si avvia ma a un certo punto dice che e presente un errore
<mat74> nessuno mi puo dare aiuto a questo problema
<cristian_c> mat74, non hai neanche postato l'errore
<cristian_c> mat74, e ti sono state fatte altre domande
<mat74> lerrore che mi da nell'installare la 13 e questo [Errno 5] input/output error
<cristian_c> mat74, hai controllato l'hash delle iso?
<cristian_c> mat74, come hai creato le live?
<mat74> ho scaricato da un apple dal sito ufficiale poi con unebootin ho preparato la chiavetta, formattandola prima fat32
<mat74> cose l'hash delle iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | mat74
<ubot-it> mat74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Alonzo_> Ciao a tutti! Ho appena installato Ubuntu 13.10 con Virtualbox. Purtroppo però la risoluzione massima che mi viene consentita è bloccata a 1024*768....qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche consiglio per migliorare la situazione?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mat74> mi pare di capire che la versione 12 per la mia macchina non vada bene, e che la 13 ci siano stati problemi in fase di download
<ExPBoy> mat74, se non rispondi alle nostre domande e non segui le guide è difficile poterti aiutare
<mat74> scusate e allora non ho capito come funziona la chat
<ExPBoy> !regolamento
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mat74> sto rispondendo alle vostre domande poi mi arrivano risposte da altri che non siete voi
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> ExPBoy: hai voja
<ExPBoy> lol
<mat74> da quello che vedo mi par di capire che mi conviene controllare la 13 e procedere ad un altro download visto che e quella che si carica
<mat74> la 12 non va, forse e il mio pc che non l'accetta
<jester-> !md5sum | mat74
<ubot-it> mat74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mat74> ok capito seguo questo link e vedo di capire che e successo alla mi aversione 13
<mat74> grazie tanto
<mat74> bye
<mat74> ciao rieccomi
<mat74> ho fatto un controllo hash del mio file .iso e il numero md5 e completamente diverso rispetto alle impronte riportate
<mat74> quindi ora che faccio
<cristian_c> mat74, riscarichi l'iso
<mat74> ok ma come faccio a essere sicuro che e quella giusta
<mat74> se lo faccio da un pc con xp sarebbe meglio rispetto che da un mac
<mat74> o e meglio che rinstallo windows 8 e poi da li mi scarico ubuntu
<cristian_c> mat74, come detto, quando scarichi una .iso controlla l'hash prima di masterizzare
<ORA_> ciao a tutti
<ORA_> mi è scomparsa l'ora di ubuntu e non vuole più tornare
<ORA_> qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare?
<mat74> ho capito ma cosi facendo quanti download devo fare
<cristian_c> mat74, se la iso continua ad essere corrotta, allora hai qualche problema di connessione
<mat74> ok provo da xp, ieri che era domenica la connessione non era il massimo, lho tirato giu con torrent
<jester-> ORA_: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> ORA_: dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> ORA_: unity --reset-icons & disown
<jester-> ORA_: sudo dpgk --force-all -P indicator-datetime && sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<ORA_> grazie
<ORA_> ora è tornata l'ora ma sono scomparse un mare di icone dalle barra :(
<ORA_> grazie mille
<ORA_> ciao
<ZoroLop> 'ngiorno
<puffinho> Ciao a tutti
<puffinho> ...ho un problema sulla lettura dei volumi del disco (le varie partizioni che ho fatto) ....su UbStudio "!?
<puffinho> ...qualcuno può illuminarmi !
<puffinho> ??
<jester-> puffinho: cioè?
<puffinho> quando provo a leggerle mi dice che è come se rimanessero lette da Win...e quindi UbStudio non le può montare !
<puffinho> Ciao jester...
<jester-> puffinho: sono partizioni ntfs?
<bitgio> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe una mano a risolvere un problema con libssl1.0.0..potreste indicarmi la sezione giusta in cui aprire una discussione al riguardo?
<puffinho> si!!!....qualle che mi interessa da leggere... SI !
<jester-> puffinho: hai usato winz prima di ubuntu?
<jester-> bitgio: a proposito di?
<puffinho> l'avviso di errore dice che dovrei Arrestare...(per bene ) win8 ...prima di Provare a leggere... MA E' QUELLO CHE FACCIO !!! ....evidntmnt rimane qualche chace in lettura !...ma nn sò come spegnerla !
<puffinho> ...winz !??!??
<jester-> puffinho: winz8 ha il vizio che no rilascia il fs ma lo freeza, devi cambiare impostazioni mi pare in opzioni di avvio
<puffinho> ...ok
<bitgio> volevo abilitare SSLv2  in openssl
<puffinho> guarda.... siccome il pc da cui scrivo...è un altro... potrei farlo anche contemporaneamente.....se ti va di guidarmi !! X)
<bitgio> ho seguito una guida a questo link http://www.hackwhackandsmack.com/?p=46 ma non e' andata come previsto..
<jester-> puffinho: devi settare uindos8 a rilasciare il filesystem allo spegnimento, tutto li
<jester-> !chat | bitgio
<ubot-it> bitgio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puffinho> Grande..ok !!...però, perdonami ,,,,,ma non ho la piu' pallida idea di come farlo !!!
<puffinho> X/
<bitgio> ok provero li..grazie
<puffinho> ...ho già acceso l'altro pc con UbSudio....e lo ho acceso con Win8 ... ..puoi aiutarmi !??
<jester-> puffinho: pannello di controllo-->opzioni avvio o spegnimento che sia, se non sbaglio
<nino> il led del floppy rimane perennemente acceso, come spegnerlo - naturalmente dato umount -a
<jester-> nino: se togli il floppy?
<jester-> nino: col floppy inserito mi pare di ricordare ( un secolo fa) che il le rimanga acceso
<jester-> led
<nino> se tolgo il floppy dopo 10 sec si spegne, con fedora 19 tutto ok c'è qualcosa che non va
<ExPBoy> uhm
<nino> anche con windows tutto ok
<ExPBoy> nino, magari al tuo hardware piace poco ubuntu
<ExPBoy> eh appunto
<nino> ho pensato di killare qualche pacchetto ma quale ?
<puffinho> ey Jester....ho provato a cercare qlc sdi simile....ma nn ho trovato niente !!! :(((( ......
<puffinho> ma nn esiste qlc come Ubuntu... " Smonta Volume " ....su win8 !=??!
<puffinho> .....ma questa partizione che voglio usare come Sola memoria....si può settare come NON ntfs  !??!??? e diventare ...tipo una "pennetta" ?!?!?!?!
<puffinho> (....e diventare Leggibile da tutti e due i O.S. !????
<puffinho> )
<nino> ho installato per prova ubuntu 7.1 - 8.04 - 9.04 10.04 - con repository old-releases.ubuntu.com  ho installato il formattatore di floppy (escluso 10.04) e sembra andare tutto ok, certamente non con regolarità - per me c'è un bug ma si potrebbe dai sorgenti modificare tutti i nomi dei file necessari per esempio di fdutilis e reistallarlo su ubuntu 12.04 - soddisfare le dipendenze con tutti pacchetti di nome diverso ed istallare
<nino>  gformat e fd utilis di ubuntu 7.1
<jester-> puffinho: devi cercare nel pannello di controllo
<puffinho> .........
<jester-> puffinho: opzioni segnimento o avvio che sia
<puffinho> già fatto..... nn c'è niente di specifico che ci serva !
<jester-> puffinho: l'ho fatto io
<puffinho> ....ma quindi "smonta volume" su win8 non esiste?
<jester-> ma non ricordo esattamente
<jester-> puffinho: no che non esiste
<jester-> monta tutto al boot
<nino> per spegnere il led del floppy di potrebbe chiudere la porta ove è montato il floppy  ( se il floppy ha una porta) ?
<ExPBoy> solo per dispositivi esterni (USB) puoi espellerli
<jester-> ExPBoy: te che lo usi dove casso sta l'opzione
<ExPBoy> per cosa?
<jester-> mi ricordo che non dice esplicitamete smonta
<ExPBoy> no non esiste smonta
<puffinho> ah....
<jester-> ExPBoy: non gli rilascia il fs allo spegnimento pure delle partizioni ntfs
<ExPBoy> uhm dovrei andare a vedere non ho mai utilizzato sta cosa
<puffinho> quindi mi devo riguardare meglio le opzioni nel P.di C. ......e ti faccio sapere....
<jester-> opzioni psegnimento avvio o giu di li
<puffinho> vabò...Grazie!!!!! ...( mi faccio un piatto di pasta...e ci guardo !! )
<ExPBoy> spe che accendo il win8 e vedo
<puffinho> ExPBoy.....ottimo.....allora aspetto tue nuove !??
<ExPBoy> puffinho, non trovo niente in merito
<ExPBoy> jester-, pannello di controllo -> poi non esiste opzioni spegnimento o giù di lì
<jester-> ExPBoy: ravana li nel pannello
<ExPBoy> eh proverò ora non posso
<ExPBoy> anzi vi saluto
<jester-> ExPBoy: forse in impostazioni account
<puffinho> ExPBoy: ....grazie lo stesso
<akis24> puffinho:  aspetta
<Emanuele_Deriu> giorno , come posso fare a copiare file in un partizione ext4 ?
<Emanuele_Deriu> l'ho creata da gparted,la vedo, ma non è accessibile
<nannes> Emanuele_Deriu: La devi prima montare forse'
<Emanuele_Deriu> è montata
<nannes> beh se è montata è anche accessibile
<Emanuele_Deriu> si ma non ci posso creare file
<nannes> ah ecco, ora sei preciso.
<nannes> probabilmente l'hai montata in sola lettura
<nannes> vai nel terminale e vediamo... sono un paio di comandi
<Emanuele_Deriu> e come si monta in scrittura?
<nannes> lancia questo da terminale -----> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;mount|grep sd|pastebinit
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: sudo nautilus
<jester-> e con quello scrivi
<Emanuele_Deriu> ho thunar
<jester-> sudo thunar
<jester-> e hai il filemanager con permessi di root
<Emanuele_Deriu> nannes, mi è uscito questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546006/
<Emanuele_Deriu> ok mi sono dato gli accessi
<nannes> Emanuele_Deriu:  i permessi sembrano apposto ---> mkdir /media/atos/Dati/prova1234
<nannes> se ma non va bene via root, devi esser capace di scriver via normal-user
<nannes> Emanuele_Deriu: prova quest'altro comando che ho scritto sopra ^^
<Emanuele_Deriu> nannes, da root mi sono dato gli accessi per entrare normalmente
<Emanuele_Deriu> ora va
<nannes> okk
<nannes> A Nuoro com'è la situazione? blocchi?
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: è normale per scrivere fuori dalla home serve sudo
<Emanuele_Deriu> non so sono di cagliari
<Emanuele_Deriu> ma nn credo
<nannes> kk
<Emanuele_Deriu> forse qualcosa su verso olbia sassari
<jester-> a meno di fare un paciocco con punto di mount e permessi e fstab
<Emanuele_Deriu> ma tipo ora il proprietario è root
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: si
<Emanuele_Deriu> posso fargli cambiare proprietario e mettere il mio
<nannes> dovresti^^
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: ma se copi nella home con thunar senza sudo diventano dell'user
<Emanuele_Deriu> si ma la partizione è di root e non dell user
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: la partizine non è di nessuno, il punto di mount che è root
<Emanuele_Deriu> ah
<Emanuele_Deriu> e posso montarla via user?
<jester-> quindi devi scrivere con rott e owner sarà root
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: segui nannes che mi pare stesse facendo un punto di mount ad hoc
<Emanuele_Deriu> ok
<Emanuele_Deriu> nannes, la cartella di prova me la crea
<nannes> Emanuele_Deriu: Allora uol dire che i permessi di scrittura da utente ce li hai eccome
<nannes> (se lo hai fatto da un terminale classico, senza sudo)
<Emanuele_Deriu> si , ho fatto sudo thunar e da li ho cambiato i permessi da proprietà
<Emanuele_Deriu> quindi ora li ho anche senza sudo
<Emanuele_Deriu> solo che se faccio crtl+v non incolla D:
<Emanuele_Deriu> why?
<Emanuele_Deriu> se faccio tasto destro->incolla; invece va
<nannes> quello è un bug.. prova a trascinare
<nannes> eh appunto ^^ :)
<Emanuele_Deriu> uff sti bug
<nannes> ti conviene
<Emanuele_Deriu> usare la lts?
<nannes> aprire thunar da terminale (in vebose mode) così vedi il tipo di errore quando fai Incolla
<Emanuele_Deriu> verbose mode?
<nannes> sì ora non ho thunar, ma cercalo con thunar --help
<nannes> se non c'è verbose, debug.
<nannes> se non c'è nessuno dei due, lancia semplicemente thunar e forse l'errore appare comunque
<Emanuele_Deriu> --daemon ?
<nannes> no
<Emanuele_Deriu> non c'è
<nannes> ok fai come ho detto^
<Emanuele_Deriu> se schiaccio due volte crtl + v funziona :\
<Emanuele_Deriu> va bhe
<Emanuele_Deriu> ora che ci siamo
<Emanuele_Deriu> non mi fa trascinare
<nannes> thunar non è fatto x la sardegna.. non gli piace.. prova pcmanfm
<Emanuele_Deriu> ahaha
<Emanuele_Deriu> ma è leggero :P
<nannes> lo so.. cmq è la prima volta che sento di tutti 'sti problemi con thunar.. di solito va liscio liscio
<Emanuele_Deriu> sarò io impedito
<nannes> vers di ubuntu?
<Emanuele_Deriu> cmq il file manager di lubuntu è anche peggio come funzionalità :D
<Emanuele_Deriu> 13.10 xubuntu
<nannes> nu, a pcmanfm manca solo l'autoplay, non me lo toccare
<nannes> :p
<puffinho> AriCiao a tutti....
<puffinho> (..ey nannes... :P )
<nannes> oh no, è tornato puffinho
<puffinho> :P:P:P:P
<nannes> :[
<Emanuele_Deriu> bha ho un pc vecchio con lubuntu 10.10 e non riesco a fargli funzionare samba
<puffinho> AKIS 24.... io ci sono !!... ..volevi dirmi qlc !???
<Emanuele_Deriu> nannes, per montare automaticamente la partizione all avvio come faccio?
<nannes> Emanuele_Deriu: x quanto riguarda xubuntu.. prova un chmod 'Recursive' sul mount point, e chown con uid=1000
<nannes> !fstab | Montaggio partizioni:
<ubot-it> Montaggio partizioni:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Emanuele_Deriu> mh su  /etc/fstab non c'è la partizione
<Emanuele_Deriu> la devo aggiungere a mano?
<nannes> -.- leggi bene la pagina plz
<nannes> fstab è un file di testo, un file di configurazione che contiene i file system da montare al boot
<Emanuele_Deriu> si
<Emanuele_Deriu> ma dentro questo file di testo ci stanno sda6 dove c'è il sistema operativo e
<Emanuele_Deriu> sda5 dove c'è la swap
<Emanuele_Deriu> invece la partizione sta in sda7 ma non c'è nell file di testo
<nannes> APpunto, i sovracitati vengono aggiunti automaticamente. Quelle aggiuntive le devi aggiungere tu. Per questo ti ho detto leggi bene il wiki
<akis24> puffinho: devi disabilitare avvio rapido altrimenti non rilascia le partizioni winz 8   su gogol scrivi " window 8 disattivare avvio rapido " e trovi decine di guide
<puffinho> GRAAANDE !!
<puffinho> ...grazie mille !...  ((( peccato però...perchè l'avvio "a missile" era proprio una figata....ed una caratteristica principale del pc !
<akis24> eheh si e non lascia montare nulla agli Atri S.O
<puffinho> ....e scusa se RIchiedo.. ...ma Non c'è proprio altro modo per poter leggere le partizioni da tutti e due i S.O. !!??!??
<puffinho> ...perchè fino a ieri me lo permetteva... ...Non sò cosa ho cambiato ...per cui non me lo permette piu' !??!??
<puffinho> AH     ...gli ho messo foto e musica... !!
<akis24> puffinho: no  una volta disabilitato quello le legge anche ubuntu
<puffinho> OK !!..
<nannes> puffinho: Windows fa già abbastanza casino sulle sue, figurati se gli fai gestire anche ext4
<nannes> Meglio usare come partizione condivisa quella di windows. Infatti quella la puoi benissimo montare da linux
<puffinho> ...di strano ...cmq.... è uscita una cartella TRASH 1000 ....che non si fa cancellare !
<puffinho> :???
<nannes> puffinho: Cestino...
<puffinho> nemmeno !
<nannes> lol
<puffinho> :(
<akis24> puffinho:  quando esegui la procedura spegni e riaccendi pc per far si che winz cambi le impostazioni
<nannes> non mi hai capito.. quella è la cartella che contiene i filez buttati nel cestino
<nannes> volendo si può cancellare, ma da root
<puffinho> aah.. ..e che cavolo ci fà in "D" ????
<nannes> vuol dire che hai usato "D" da linux e ci hai pure buttato della roba nel cestino
<puffinho> mmmmm.....esssi.. ..a sto punto mi sa proprio di si !
<puffinho> ....EH !!!...ma se lo avevo già usato.... perchè ORA non me li fa piu' usare !?!??!?!??
<nannes> akis24 ti da una mano vah ^^
<puffinho> ((((ho capito come devo fare.....però volevo capire cosa è cambiato da l'altro ieri, che li leggeva, ad oggi che non lo fa piu')))))
<puffinho> AH !...è solo il fatto che ci ho messo roba sopra !!
<puffinho> ...vabò.. ..quindi potrei anche levarla proprio ...riprendermi lo spazio...ed usare solo quella di Win !! ...giusto nannes!???
<puffinho> VAbò!!.. ...grazie a tutti e due ... (Akis24 e Nannes) ....e buon pom !
<nannes> puffinho ma ci che parli, te l'ha già data akis la soluzione, che stai a dì
<nannes> secondo me hai spento male winzozz ed è per quello
<nannes> puffinho: ma parli della partizione PRIMARIA con il sistema winzozz, oppure una partizione DATI ntfs che hai su winzozz?
<puffinho> aho ...a nanne !?!... T'ho detto che ho capito la soluzione che mi ha Gentilmente offerto akis.... POI ....ho letto cosa dicevi tu ....sull'usare solo la partizione di win....ed ho Appoggiato ANCHE la tua di soluzione... ....eccheccaxxx... .....NON MI FARE DEFICENTE OGNI VOLTA !!!!
<puffinho> ...la mia è SOLO PREMURA di essere chiaro......e di chiaccherare !! :D:D:D
<nannes>  ah ecco :)
<puffinho> aaaaaaah!!....cavolo .... SCRIVO IN ITALIANO...non in aramaico !
<puffinho>  ; P
<nannes> no se vuoi chiacchierare allora tutto torna :D
<nannes> ehhe
<puffinho> ....quindi . . . . BUON COFFI !!!!
<puffinho> ( sempre in italiano )  :P : P : P
<puffinho> hhhhhhh cia belloooooo
<nannes> thx
<Hal9001> buongiorno a tutti
<Hal9001> ho bisogno di aiuto per grub2 devo sistemare le voci di avvio
<Hal9001> scusate ma non sono molto pratico di irc qualcuno può rispondere ?
<akis24> Hal9001: segui questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/GrubCustomizer
<Hal9001> grub customizer l'ho già installato ma mi risulta un po ostico non vorrei creare casini
<Hal9001> dimenticavo , utilizzo ubuntu 13.1
<akis24> Hal9001: se ti risulta ostico quello figurati a mano editare grub.cfc ..   guarda bene le opzioni è semplice
<Hal9001> ho aperto grub customizer e sono in list configuration , dovrei modificare il nome degli OS che compaiono all'avvio perchè sono errati
<akis24> Hal9001: posta immagine e vediamo
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Hal9001> scusa come faccio per postare l'immagine ?
<akis24> apri il link che ti ho postato Hal9001  e segui le istruzioni
<akis24> Hal9001: scusa ma devo uscire lavoro.. aspetta che qualcuno ti aiuti  o riformula la domanda
<Hal9001> scusa Akis24 , ma mi risulta poco chiaro http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/GrubCustomizer
<akis24> Hal9001:  avevo dato altro link per l'immagine
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> Hal9001: su gogol trovi parecchie guide all'uso comunque scappo..
<Hal9001> ok grazie lo stesso
<Hal9001> nessun'altro può aiutarmi ?
<Mintux_> ciao a tutti, pongo subito la mia problematica: ho un server debian collegato a un modem-router. questo modem-router rilascia gli ip a tutta la rete. il server è nella rete con un ip fisso. su questo server ho installato openvpn ora vorrei far si che il server vpn abbia la stessa classe del server e della rete locale e che i client vpn si colleghino alla stessa rete tramite la stessa classe, ciò è possibile? mi aiutate per compi
<nannes> Mintux_: Spiega bene l'ultima parte...... non si capisce precisamente che vuoi fare... queste sono le parole poco chiare: "che i client vpn si colleghino alla stessa rete tramite la stessa classe, ciò è possibile? mi aiutate per compi"
<Mintux_> praticamente la rete locale ha classe 192.168.1.x vorrei che la vpn si appoggiasse a questa rete, quindi supponiamo che il router rilasci ip da 50 a 100, il router è .254 il server .2 e vorrei che il server openvpn abbia un ip della stessa classe e idem i client. Capito nannes ?
<nannes> ahh parlavi della Maschera di Rete .. sorry io non l'avevo sentita chiamar "classe"
<nannes> ok
<nannes> quindi vuoi semplicemente restringere gli accessi a questo server vpn alla sua stessa subnet, right?
<Mintux_> a ops, scusami, io l'ho sentita sempre chiamare classe o maschera, ma mi è sempre piaciuto d più classe :D scusami
<Mintux_> si esatto, vorrei solo una subnet per tutto
<nannes> Ok, beh l'assegnazione degli IP è compito del server dhcp (in questo caso il tuo modem/router, che tu hai detto "rilascia gli ip a tutta la rete")... dunque devi impostare lui per l'assegnazione IP
<nannes> Per quanto riguarda la restrizione dell'accesso alla sola subnet, lo puoi facilmente fare dal file .conf di openvpn
<Mintux_> si ok però deve rilasciarli anche nella vpn? e come faccio?
<mele> salve
<nannes> oh calma, ma vuoi anche consentire l'accesso a clients esterni?
<Mintux_> no forse ci siamo capiti male, io dovrei far si che la subnet della rete locale e della vpn sia la stessa
<Mintux_> io ho un pc windows che si connette tramite vpn al server e deve avere la stessa subnet dei pc che ci sono nella rete locale del server
<Mintux_> capito come?
<nannes> Scusami eh, ma sono due cose separate. Gli IP assegnati in VPN e quelli assegnati in ethernet locale
<nannes> non puoi averli uguali scusa
<Mintux_> certo che sono separati ma dato che il router rilascia da 192.168.1.50 a .100 vorrei che la vpn li rilasci da 192.168.1.101 a .105
<mele> io ho un pc windows e dovrei creare una nuova partizione con ubuntu...per fare ciò devo essere l'amministratore,ma il genio di mio fratello ha dimenticato la pass del suo utente amministratore...come posso fare senza cancellare tutti i dati dal computer?
<mele> ottima risposta..
<Mintux_> mele: aspetta, potresti aspettare anche ore e ore prima che uno ti risponda, cmq sia con una live fai tutto, stringi una partizione, ne crei una nuova e sei a posto
<nannes> Mintux_: Non è possibile, devono stare in sottoreti separate
<nannes> è ovvio
<nannes> le sottoreti sono gestite così proprio per *separare*
<VLanX> Mintux_; ha ragione nannes, ovvero sarebbe possibile ma e' una porcata colossale
<nannes> io ho sempre ragione.
<VLanX> il fatto che siano su reti separate non vuol dire che non possano comunicare tra di loro
<nannes> appunto.
<Mintux_> VLanX: e nannes: scusate il ritardo ma l'albero di natale chiamava :D ok che non posso però si può separare con le subnet, nel senso mi ricordo di aver visto da qualche parte che si poteva dividere tutto facendo x.x.x.x/numero tipo /24 /32 /8
<VLanX> Mintux_: si, si chiama subnetting
<VLanX> 192.168.0.0/24 significa da 192.168.0.0 a 192.168.0.255
<VLanX> la vpn invece dovrebbe avere tipo 192.168.1.0/24
<VLanX> e il default gateway deve essere all'interno di ciascuna rete
<VLanX> altrimenti il routing non è possibile
<VLanX> cioè non puoi overlappare due subnet
<VLanX> è concettualmente sbagliato anche se in alcuni casi può funzionare
<VLanX> e poi /32 significa indirizzo IP esatto
<VLanX> essendo appunto uno spazio di 32 bit che descrive un indirizzo IPv4
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<VLanX> akis24: si grazie, non sto interrompendo nessuno comunque... creo problemi per i log?
<VLanX> ma dai...
<sergios> salve a tutti, sto sempre più apprezzando lubuntu soprattutto per la sua velocità ma c'è una cosa che proprio non mi va giù: per lavoro sono solito rinominare molti file usando il tasto di menu contestuale della tastiera ma da quando uso PCman FM  non riesco ad usare questa funzione perchè apre il suddetto tasto apre il menu della cartella in cui si trova il file e non del file stesso su cui mi trovo! non sapre
<sergios> i da dove partire... qualche aiuto?
<akis24> VLanX:  la chat esiste a questo scopo ..
<marcapi> salve, aggiornando xubuntu alla vers. 13.04, non ho più connessione adsl.... chi mi aiuta? sto digitando da un altro computer che si connette alla rete...
<VLanX> marcapi: utilizzi un router adsl?
<marcapi> si
<marcapi> un hub fastweb
<sergios> RISOLTO: per rinominare il singolo file basta premere F2!!! sorry -.-'
<VLanX> stavo per scriverlo io
<VLanX> :D
<Mintux_> VLanX: grazie per queste nozioni, ora provo a capire come sviluppare la cosa e in caso chiedo nuovamente aiuto su come fare, grazie intanto
<VLanX> non lo sapevo comunque
<VLanX> ho dovuto cercare
<VLanX> marcapi: ifconfig cosa ti dice?
<VLanX> sergios: e se devi rinomincare 100 file cosa fai? :)
<marcapi> come posso postare le schermate dell'altro computer... se non ho la rete?
<VLanX> marcapi: e' sufficiente che verifichi se hai connettività IP tra il tuo PC e l'hag di fastweb
<VLanX> hai mai provato a pingarlo per esempio?
<VLanX> magari si e' sconfigurata la scheda di rete
<marcapi> sicuramente sconfigurata...
<VLanX> con ifconfig vedi se hai un IP associato alla scheda di rete
<sergios> VLanX  i file che rinomino sono molti ma tutti differenti! sono da poco passato a Lubuntu  e sta cominciando a piacermi perchè è una sheggia sul netbook ma mi devo ancora ambientare :)
<VLanX> marcapi: quindi ifconfig | grep inet non restituisce niente che inizia con 192, 10 o 172?
<VLanX> sergios: se devi rinominare una serie di file con un certo ordine potresti torvarti bene con sed
<marcapi> indirizzo inet 127.0.0.1   mask 255.0.0.0
<VLanX> ok, è senza IP
<VLanX> dovresti cercare di capire come si chiama la tua rete... se hai un altro pc collegato all'hag e' facile
<sergios> VLanX grazie potrebbe tornarmi utile... mi informo! ;)
<marcapi> mi da anche un:up loopback running
<VLanX> sergios: è da riga di comando ma fidati e' una bomba :)
<VLanX> marcapi: 127.0.0.1 è il tuo indirizzo di loopback, tutte le NIC ce l'hanno
<marcapi> e rx packets : 8450 errors
<VLanX> senti, il pc dove sei ora e' collegato all'hag?
<VLanX> e c'è linux sopra?
<marcapi> si
<marcapi> no linux
<VLanX> ok allora ripeti qui lo stesso comando
<VLanX> se sei su windows il comando e' ipconfig
<VLanX> a te interessa il valore 192.168.xxx.xxx
<marcapi> ipconfig
<VLanX> molto facile che inizi con quei numeri
<marcapi> scusa...
<VLanX> start, esegui, cmd
<VLanX> poi sulla finestra nera scrivi ipconfig
<VLanX> e premi invio
<marcapi> ip 192.168.1.133
<VLanX> ottimo
<VLanX> però è strano che non abbia il dhcp
<VLanX> a quanto pare non ce l'ha... comunque ora dovresti tornare sul pc che non va
<VLanX> e in alto a destra dove c'è l'ora
<VLanX> dovrebbe esserci il simbolo della connettività assente
<marcapi> si...
<VLanX> se fai click col tasto destro, l'ultima voce è modifica connessioni
<marcapi> ok
<VLanX> via cavo o wireless?
<VLanX> suppongo cavo giusto?
<marcapi> wireless
<VLanX> mmmmmh
<VLanX> allora fai così
<VLanX> su terminale scrivi
<VLanX> iwconfig
<VLanX> ti dice qualcosa di diverso da no wireless extension?
<marcapi> terminale linux?
<VLanX> sisi
<VLanX> da quello che non va
<RizTheWiz> ciao a tutti, sto provando a ripristinare un backup che ho fatto con deja dup, ma quando seleziono la cartella mi dice che non trova nessun backup. il backup l ho fatto su ubuntu 12.04 e poi ho installato il 13.10...come posso fare? mi dice "nessun backup da ripristinare"
<VLanX> non vorrei che ti avesse perso i driver della scheda wireless
<marcapi> no wireless extension
<VLanX> no buono
<VLanX> l'aggiornamento ti deve aver sovrascritto dei drivers
<VLanX> e sicuramente avrai una realtek
<marcapi> broadcom mi pare....
<VLanX> è una pennetta usb?
<marcapi> scusa, acosa ti riferivi per realtek
<VLanX> il chipset della scheda di rete
<VLanX> con lsusb dovresti vederlo
<VLanX> sempre se è usb
<VLanX> altrimenti lspci
<marcapi> non è usb
<VLanX> ok allora lspci
<surusianus> Ciao a tutti
<surusianus> chi puù aiutarmi?
<RizTheWiz> ciao a tutti, sto provando a ripristinare un backup che ho fatto con deja dup, ma quando seleziono la cartella mi dice che non trova nessun backup. il backup l ho fatto su ubuntu 12.04 e poi ho installato il 13.10...come posso fare? mi dice "nessun backup da ripristinare"
<akis24> RizTheWiz: hai cancellato tutto se hai reinstallato sopra la 12.04
<RizTheWiz> no ma il backup sta in un disco esterno
<akis24> RizTheWiz:  il contenutoi è visibile ? o vuota ?
<RizTheWiz> solo che quando seleziono la cartella deja dup mi dice che non trova nessun backup
<VLanX> marcapi: lspci ti dice qualcosa in merito ad una scheda di rete wireless?
<marcapi> broadcom corporation
<RizTheWiz> si é visibile sono tutti file duplicity-full.difftar.gz
<VLanX> poi qualche sigla utile?
<surusianus> Ciao
<marcapi> bcm 4311
<marcapi> 802.11 b/g
<akis24> RizTheWiz:  ci riferiamo a questo per caso ? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&p=4378724
<marcapi> wlan (rev 01)
<RizTheWiz> akis24: esatto, é una cartella con questi file dentro
<RizTheWiz> peró quando la seleziono la controlla e mi dice : nessun file backup trovato
<VLanX> marcapi: lsmod | grep BCM ti dice niente?  (prova bcm e BCM)
<akis24> RizTheWiz:  se leggo bene hai avuto problemi nel backup sembra : Dati non validi - nessuna corrispondenza hash SHA1 per il file
<RizTheWiz> akis24 : no ma non sono io quello del forum....!
<RizTheWiz> peró sembra un caso simile...neanche tanto simile perché almeno a lui ha fatto un po di backup
<akis24> RizTheWiz:  prova a controllare se possibile i file con deja dup  e vedere se ti da' errori
<RizTheWiz> akis24 : come si fa?
<akis24> RizTheWiz: guarda nelle opzioni magari trovi qualche voce per poter controllare i file
<marcapi> grep bcm cosa significa?
<RizTheWiz> akis24 : non c e nelle opzioni
<nannes> VLanX: La 4311 necessita dei b43
<RizTheWiz> un modo per controllare i files...
<nannes> sorry VLanX, marcapi ^^
<akis24> RizTheWiz: io non uso deja dup ma di certo ha il modo di controllare integrita' dei file  se no addio backup
<nannes> !broadcom | marcapi, leggi qui e segui le istruz. per b43 --->
<ubot-it> marcapi, leggi qui e segui le istruz. per b43 --->: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<RizTheWiz> akis24 : guarda ho provato a cercare anche sul forum ma non mc e
<akis24> RizTheWiz:  È possibile controllare l'integrità della cartella sorgente o della cartella di destinazione tramite il comando Validate cosi si legge in giro
<jester-> marcapi: sei connesso a cavo?
<Simoncino> Ragazzi buonasera mi serve aiuto
<marcapi> wireless
<Simoncino> Quando faccio partire lubuntu dopo un po mi lampeggia lo scermo e rimane nero perché ?
<jester-> marcapi: allora la wifi funza?
<marcapi> nel computer da cui digito si
<marcapi> in linux no
<jester-> marcapi: non hai un cavo?
<marcapi> si
<jester-> marcapi: attacchi il cavo e installi firmware-b43-installer e poi riavvii
<RizTheWiz> akis24 : vabbé ammettiamo che siano validi, cosa dovrei fare
<VLanX> scusate era un secondo afk
<VLanX> quindi sono partiti i driver giusto?
<Simoncino> Qualcuno mi aiuta please!!!!
<Simoncino> [18:42] <Simoncino> Quando faccio partire lubuntu dopo un po mi lampeggia lo scermo e rimane nero perché ?
<jester-> Simoncino: dopo un po quanto e facendo cosa
<VLanX> sospensione, risparmio energetico?
<Simoncino> Faccio partire in live e dopo che metto installa lubuntu carica un po e più tutto nero
<Simoncino> E un fisso vecchietto
<marcapi> scusa jester, ma nel comuter con linux si è sconfigurata anche la rete lan, cioè non mi funziona neanche con il cavo...
<jester-> Simoncino: al menu della live prova a settare da tasto f6 nomodeset
<Simoncino> Già fatto e uguale
<jester-> marcapi: nuova installazione?
<jester-> Simoncino: aggiungi acpi=no   e ancora noapic
<Simoncino> Devo e già su off
<jester-> Simoncino: lubuntu?
<Simoncino> Si lubuntu
<marcapi> ho aggiornato xubuntu a ver. 13.04 e ora è sparitoa la rete
<jester-> Simoncino: anche irqpoll
<Simoncino> Dove lo trovo
<jester-> se non va è veramente troppo vecchio, la retrocmpatibilità è stata ridotta, prova con la 12.04
<jester-> Simoncino: al menu della live prova ubuntu intalla, sticasss, premi il tasto F6
<jester-> marcapi: prima che avevi
<marcapi> jester, ci risentiamo fra un'oretta,ok?
<jester-> aggiunta di un wm non dovrebbe cancellare driver e firmware
<jester-> marcapi: ripassa a unity
<marcapi> what?
<jester-> marcapi: era per simincino
<marcapi> ok, ciao, a dopo
<jester-> marcapi: no era per te
<jester-> hai aggiunt xfce quandi ancora hai unity
<jester-> usa la sessione ubuntu
<Simoncino> Jester dove la scarico la versione più vecchia
<akis24> !download | Simoncino
<ubot-it> Simoncino: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<jester-> si
<Alby74_> Ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi come si fa  a rimettere le barre delle applicazioni sul desktop, che purtroppo ho tolto?
<jester-> Alby74_: UNITY?
<mat74> ciao devo verificare impronta file iso da terminale ubuntu ma non riesco potete aiutarmi
<jester-> !md5sum | mat74
<ubot-it> mat74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<marcapi> jester eccomi di nuovo qua, vediamo come possiamo riconfigurare questa benedetta scheda di rete , sconfigurata dopo un aggiornamento a xubuntu 13.04
<marcapi> non mi va neanche mettendo il cavo.....
<jester-> marcapi: hai detto che hai aggiunto ubuntu o mi sbaglio
<mat74> infatti uso md5sum ma mi file o directory non esistente
<jester-> mat74: il comando lo devi dare col terminale nella stessa cartella del file, dove hai la iso
<marcapi> aggiornato alla vers.  13.04
<jester-> marcapi: dalla 12.10?
<marcapi>  si
<jester-> ifconfig la vede la eth?
<marcapi> xubuntu
<mat74> non capisco scrivo cd /home/matteod/desktop/md5sum ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso e non va
<marcapi> no
<jester-> mat74: non è desktop ma Scivania se è in italiano
<mat74> ora provo
<jester-> marcapi: sudo dokg --configure -a
<jester-> marcapi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> mat74: ci sono pacchetti da configurare?
<jester-> marcapi:  ci sono pacchetti da configurare?
<marcapi> non succede niente
<jester-> marcapi: sudo dpkg --configure -a   torna al prompt?
<marcapi> si
<jester-> marcapi: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<mat74> cd /home/matteod/Scrivania/md5sum ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso mi dice sempre cosi
<mat74> bash: cd: /home/matteod/Scrivania/md5sum: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> mat74: chiudi e pari il terminale
<jester-> mat74: cd Scrivania
<jester-> mat74: md5sun sticass.iso
<jester-> mat74: md5sum sticass.iso
<marcapi> broadcom corporation bcm4311 802.11b/g è questo che ci serve?
<jester-> marcapi: lspci | ggrep -i network
<jester-> marcapi: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> nella 13.04 è buggato il driver
<jester-> marcapi: dovesti avere ancora il kernel della 12.10  prova a partire con quello
<marcapi> come fare?
<mat74> tutto ok grazie ora capito
<jester-> marcapi: al menu grub vai su opzioni avanzate
<mat74> ho bisogno link istruzioni per creare una chiavetta usb per installare ubuntu, da sistema ubuntu
<jester-> mat74: da winz?
<mat74> si sul notebook cera w8 che ho ripulito
<jester-> mat74: la vuoi creare da winz o da ubuntu
<jester-> mat74: bella vaccata segare winz8
<mat74> creare da ubuntu, ho qui il file che ho controllato ed ok
<jester-> !ub
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ub'
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<L3m0n> ciao
<L3m0n> questo è il mio hd
<L3m0n> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dlwko4ssmeqw18b/Istantanea%20-%2009122013%20-%2020%3A05%3A12.png
<mat74> purtroppo non accorgendomi ho ripulito tutto lhd
<L3m0n> non posso più creare partizioni perché ne ho già 4
<L3m0n> voglio cancellare la swap (sda3)
<marcapi> ho provato ad istallare grub, ma mi dà problemi
<L3m0n> creare partizione estesa nei 13 gb  e metterci fedora e swap
<L3m0n> usare la swap nella partizione estesa anche da ubuntu (sda2)
<L3m0n> si riesce?
<jester-> marcapi: grub è gia installato altrimenti non partirebbe
<jester-> marcapi: mi pare che sei sempre lo stesso con cui nannes è diventato matto
<mat74> ok grazie istruzioni
<marcapi> non conosco nessun nannes , è la pima volta che entro...cmunque, possiamo anche rimandare.....
<jester-> marcapi: devi provare a partire col kernel precedente se non vedi il menu al boot tieni premuto maisc mentra parte
<andrew77> buona sera a tutti...
<andrew77> sono tornato con il mio solito problema... ubuntu mi freeza!
<manu__> ciao e aiuto.. dopo acer istallato unbuntu 13.10 non riesco piu ad accedere al pc
<jester-> manu__: cioè?
<manu__> devo fare il setup  utility e non so come muovermi
<jester-> manu__:  ???
<andrew77> riassunto delle puntate... computer: portatile targa traveller 826 ws, ho provato ad installare edubuntu 13,10 poi edubuntu 12,40, poi lubuntu 12.04, poi ho comprato un nuovo banco di memoria perché sembrava un problema della stessa, ho smontato la ventola e pulito bene le griglie di areazione
<jester-> andrew77: cn winz?
<jester-> con
<andrew77> ora ho rimesso xp oem ho installato firefox, cpu-z e core temp
<andrew77> sta andando...
<jester-> andrew77: con xp funge a dovere?
<jester-> andrew77: se con ubuntu scalda 90% è acpi del bios non linux digeribile
<andrew77> si, è connesso a internet, scarica programmi, gira normalmente
<jester-> andrew77: è pc vehiuzzo?
<andrew77> si
<andrew77> 2005
<jester-> vecchiuzzo
<jester-> andrew77: prova con lubuntu 12.04
<andrew77> attualmente la cpu è a 75°
<jester-> 75 non è poco
<andrew77> è un AMD 64 Athlon mobile
<jester-> ah bè amd vechio è come una stufa
<jester-> andrew77: prov la 12.04 che 13.10 e 04 hanno meso retrocomptabilità
<jester-> meno
<jester-> andrew77: da live vedi subito
<andrew77> lubuntu l'ho provato... freaza anhe lui con piacere
<andrew77> la metto su al volo
<jester-> nannes: 12.04?
<jester-> nannes / andrew77  12.04?
<manu__> jester?
<jester-> dico 12.04 perchè la piu vecchia ad essere ancora supportata
<andrew77> jester-: si mi sembra che avessi scaricato la 12.04 come mi avevi detto...
<nannes> jester-: sto mangiando torno dopo..
<jester-> andrew77: se anche con l 12.04 freeza per troppa temp non è linux digeribile
<nannes> andrew77: apri un'istanza di top nel terminale, per vedere il consumo di memoria/cpu dei processi...
<jester-> nannes: tabbato male
<nannes> e erca di capire qual è la causa del freeze
<nannes> ok jes
<jester-> andrew77: segui anche nannes indicazione
<andrew77> cosa vuol dire aprire un'istanza di top nel terminale??
<jester-> andrew77: memorizza ad orecchio le velocità della ventola in xp
<jester-> andrew77: vuol dire dare comando top nel terminale
<andrew77> ho lanciato la live... quando si apre toppo
<manu__> C'è qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | manu__
<ubot-it> manu__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<manu__> ook grazie.. ho istallato ubuntu 13.10 ad un certo punto si spegne il pc.. quando provo a riaccendere mi obbliga a fare f2 setup utility.. non so cosa fare :-(
<marcapi> allora jester- ho fatto partire in boot la versione precedente di xubuntu,come procedo?
<jester-> marcapi: no eth0 in ifconfig?
<nicotano> buonasera
<marcapi> no
<akis24> sera
<andrew77> jester-: ho lanciato l'istanza di top
<marcapi> in pratica io dovrei reistallare i driver di broadcom 4311 ma non so come fare....
<marcapi> senza  connessione in linux
<jester-> marcapi: pare che il modulo per la tua bbradcom sia buggato nella 13.04
<jester-> marcapi: quindi o ripristini la precedente è provi la 13.10
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<andrew77> jester-: aggiornamento... ho fatto partire la live senza acpi ed è un po' che gira senza bloccarsi, ho installato lm-sensors per vedere la temo della cpu ed è a 75°
<jester-> andrew77: quindi pare adatta
<andrew77> jester-: dall'istanza di top cosa dovevamo vedere?
<jester-> andrew77: se c'è qualche processo che suca la cpu in modo elevato
<andrew77> nessun sucatore jester-
<andrew77> quindi? jester- come suggerisci di procedere?
<jester-> andrew77: proverei a installarla
<andrew77> faccio una partizione e tengo vivo xp?
<jester-> andrew77: installa accanto
<jester-> se hai una sola partizione con xp
<jester-> andrew77: deframmenta xp prima
<andrew77> posso installarla già senza acpi??
<andrew77> lanciata senza acpi
<jester-> andrew77: se cosi va installala cosi
<jester-> se non hai settato acpi=non non lo mette a perte che si puo sempre togliere
<andrew77> ho impostato acpi=no prima di lanciare l'installaizone
<jester-> andrew77: cioè al menu della live?
<andrew77> no, al menù dell'installazione
<jester-> andrew77: eh boot live
<andrew77> f6
<jester-> menu installa prova
<jester-> f6 acpi=no ?
<andrew77> non installa prova... installa lubuntu
<jester-> andrew77: se cosi va bene perché hai impostato acpi no
<andrew77> secondo me è quello che avevamo già fatto...
<jester-> cosi non usa acpi cioè non modula la ventola e palle arie
<jester-> a capire che fai e che hai fatto
<manu___> ...
<manu___> come faccio a far partire ubuntu 13.10? dopo averlo istallato non mi parte più il pc
<jester-> manu___: cioè?
<manu___> dopo averlo istallato si è spento il computer e quando ho provato a riaccenderlo avevo solo lo schermo vuoto
<jester-> manu___: winz  c'è ancora?
<manu___> cos'è winz?
<jester-> manu___: uindos
<manu___> non c'è piu
<jester-> manu___: allora accendi parte i bios, lo vedi poi il menu grub?
<manu___> ok
<jester-> lo vedi o no
<manu___> si
<jester-> manu___: pigia il tasto e
<jester-> manu___: vai sulla riga con quit splash e appena dopo splash scrivi: nomodeset
<jester-> manu___: F10 per boot
<manu___> jester scusa ma non ero più in linea
<andrew77> jester-: installata... mi apre gestore aggiornamenti con 219 MB da scaricare... aggiorno?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> <jester-> manu___: vai sulla riga con quit splash e appena dopo splash scrivi: nomodeset
<jester-> <jester-> manu___: F10 per boot
<jester-> <jester-> manu___: pigia il tasto e
<andrew77> nannes: stai ancora mangiando??
<manu___> scusa jester ma non ho capito..
<nannes> nu, che c'è andrew77
<jester-> manu___: al menu grub
<manu___> sono nel setup utility
<andrew77> riesci a darmi una mano per capire perché sto doso fresa ancora?
<jester-> manu___: che ne so dle setuputility dell'accero
<jester-> manu___: che dive il setup
<andrew77> nannes: com'era il comando per installare i driver della eth??
<manu___> ho un abarra dove c'è scritto information / main / advanced/ security/ boot/ exit
<jester-> andrew77: se vuole scaricare gli aggiornamenti sei collegato
<andrew77> si ma freeza!
<jester-> andrew77: devi sudo rmmod -f b43 che confligge
<manu___> ..
<jester-> manu___: consulta il manuale del pc
<andrew77> jester-: ERROR: Removing 'b43': No such file...
<nannes> andrew77: dipende dalla tua scheda
<jester-> andrew77: boh ma è inutile che installi da live
<jester-> lo fari dopo aver installato
<jester-> farai
<andrew77> non è da live
<andrew77> ho installato
<nannes> andrew77: vediamo che schede hai----->   lspci -nnk|grep -iA3 net
<andrew77> realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)
<andrew77> InProComm IPN 2220 802.11g
<andrew77> nannes: ma non è che è la sk video?
<nannes> mmmm ma se non spaglio la IPN2220 richiede usbmodswitch
<nannes> o come si chiama ^
<andrew77> o.O
<jester-> usb-modeswitch dovrebbe essere installato di default
<andrew77> quindi?
<manu___> caro jester.. mi sa che ho perso il mio pc.. le istruzioni non mi hanno aiutata
<jester-> manu___: fai partire una live
<jester-> manu___: entra nel bios prima e fai un load setup defualt
<manu___> come si fa?
<jester-> al boot tasto canc o un tasto Fx vedi nel man
<manu___> fatto ma sono al punto di partenza.. il computer non fa nieente
<jester-> manu___: guarda per il ripristino
<jester-> altro tasti Fx
<jester-> seondo me hai segato winz senza installare altro
<manu___> anche secondo me
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto
<LoZioNe> da Kubuntu 12.10 ho spento il pc e volevo riavviare con Win 7 per farmi una partitozza
<jester-> LoZioNe: dica
<LoZioNe> al riavvio mi si blocca la schermata del Grub senza farmi vedere nessuna opz (solo immagine di sfondo)
<LoZioNe> adesso sono in live cd con BT5 perchè tutti gli altri cd non si avviano manco in live
<LoZioNe> che faccio?piglio il piccone? ^^
<jester-> LoZioNe: non è che il pc sta tirando le cuoia?
<LoZioNe> spero gli hd
<jester-> se non partono le live so cazzi
<jester-> LoZioNe: una live ubuntu non parte?
<LoZioNe> solo BT opensuse 11 e 12 ,kubuntu 13 e ubuntu 10 e 11 hanno fallito
<jester-> LoZioNe: è strana la cosa
<LoZioNe> tutti da cd
<LoZioNe> e si
<jester-> LoZioNe: che ubuntu hai installato
<LoZioNe> anche perchè ero connesso con Kubu fino a 2 seconsi prima...
<LoZioNe> Kubuntu 13.10
<jester-> LoZioNe: 64 bit?
<LoZioNe> yes
<LoZioNe> stavo controllando adesso da live e gli hd li vede tutti
<jester-> LoZioNe: non è che avevi installato l'accrocchio per moddare grub per caso?
<LoZioNe> avevo grub manager
<LoZioNe> adesso che ci penso avevo settato il colore dei caratteri oggi pome
<LoZioNe> da live riesco ad accedere a grub su Kubuntu?
<jester-> LoZioNe: con bt?
<jester-> LoZioNe: è ubuntu derivata?
<jester-> 64 bit?
<LoZioNe> e si...è l'unico che sono riuscito ad avviare...
<jester-> prova a ripristinare grub
<jester-> male che vada non va a buon fine
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<LoZioNe> ok adesso vedo
<LoZioNe> 800X600 è una risoluzione favolosa su un 19" -.-"
<LoZioNe> si pianta tutto -."
<LoZioNe> root@bt:~# grub-install /dev/sda Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<jester-> LoZioNe: hai fatto chroot?
<LoZioNe> si mi da: sudo chroot /mnt chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<jester-> LoZioNe: pare non qaugli bt con ubuntu
<jester-> LoZioNe: ambia live una una ubuntu 64 bit
<LoZioNe> e come cappero faccio? Gli altri cd hanno ciccato il boot...
<jester-> non c'è senso che parta bt e non una ubuntu
<jester-> se sana
<LoZioNe> sono sane ma non si avviano live
<LoZioNe> adesso provo a riavviare un'altra live
<LoZioNe> tra un pò piglio e piallo via tutti e 3 gli hd -.-"
<LoZioNe> jester: il grub che ti ho postato ti sembra tutto corretto ate?
<LoZioNe> http://pastebin.com/KvFU2i8f
<jester-> hai fatto chroot su sdc1?
<rew> ragazzi, non riesco ad avviare il pc dalla chiavetta usb...il bios non mi permette di cambiare l'ordine....uff
<jester-> che mi pare sia /
<rew> soluzioni alternative?
<LoZioNe> jester: chroot: cannot run command `sdc1': No such file or directory
<jester-> rew: non tutti i pc supportano boot da usb
<jester-> se vegiotti
<jester-> LoZioNe: che partizione hai montato
<jester-> prima stringa di chroot
<rew> e considerato che il lettore cd è rotto....non posso installare ubuntu?
<jester-> LoZioNe: ha fatto i vari passaggi o subito chroot /dev/sticass
<jester-> rew: se non supporta usb boot o cambi il cdrom o non installi
<jester-> la palla di vetro non funza
<Guest8525> Ciao a tutti :)
<LoZioNe> jeaster ok montati tutti gli hd ma "credo" non veda quello di Linux con il grub
<LoZioNe> gli altri 2 ci sono
<jester-> LoZioNe: ne hai 3
<LoZioNe> jester:
<jester-> ne vedi 2?
<jester-> roba sdcx
<LoZioNe> dalla home li vede
<LoZioNe> ma da parted mi da un punto esclamativo sull'hd con il boot
<LoZioNe> jester:sempre da parted su sdc5 mi da un punto esclamativo e mi dice che:è impossibile trovare il filesystem potrebbe essere danneggiato,sconosciuto o non avviabile
<LoZioNe> root@bt:~# sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt mount: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<user123> salve a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-10
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<colass> s
<colass> ciau a tutti raga ho un problema scon l'installazione di lubuntu in dual boot con win8, praticamente quando metto il cd live di lubuntu quando si avvia l'install non mi riconosce win8 e mi dice nessun sistema su questo computer cancella disco e installa ubuntu o altro
<colass> che posso fare x risolvere
<glpiana> !uefi | colass vedi se c'entra con questo
<ubot-it> colass vedi se c'entra con questo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<colass> questa guida l'ho gia letta migliaia di volte, ho disattivato sia il secur boot che il fast boot! e avvio la live da boot cd uefi!!
<colass> avvio come scritto nella guida
<colass> ma non mi riconosce win8
<colass> -.-
<colass> s
<glpiana> colass, leggo su google che potrebbe trattarsi di un problema legato alla ibernazione del disco da parte di windows 8 all'uscita.
<glpiana> colass, dicono di provare a uscire da windows scegliendo di riavviare il sistema per poi avviare da livecd
<glpiana> altro non saprei dirti, non avendo io windows 8
<colass> praticamente accedere a win mettere il cd live e riavviare x poi premere esc ripetutamente e avviare la live da f9 menu di boot?
<colass> s
<glpiana> colass, penso di sì
<colass> fatto ma nulla mannaggia praticamente con le partizioni ho gia fatto macelli ho messo i punti di swap e mount ma mentre installa paccheto grub2 fallisce linstall con scerito impossibile continuare linstall il botloaderr non e stato cofigurato correttamente
<colass> e avrò Riformattato 60 volte!
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> so che questo genere di quesito risulta un pò noioso ma io ci provo lo stesso! Quando avvio jack audio e qsinth la parte midi funziona a meraviglia ma sparisce l'audio di sistema. youtube per esempio non riproduce più la parte sonora. Consigli?
<dododellabaggina> ragazzi ho un problema a installare una stampante di rete, la ricerca la individua, ma in seguito compare un messaggio che i dice che non è possibile installare i driver... mi potreste aiutare?
<akis24> dododellabaggina:  magari prima dicci modello della stampante ecc  e poi se si puo' ti si aiuta
<dododellabaggina> il modello della stampante è un'hp officejet-pro-8000-A809
<dododellabaggina> coellegata al modem adsl tramite cavo
<akis24> dododellabaggina:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp  segui la guida vedi se trovi qualcosa
<jester-> dododellabaggina: serve hplip e devi andare a prenderlo si sito hp
<jester-> lanci il .run e ti fa anche il caffè se la printer è supportata
<jester-> dododellabaggina: te se in sci vecc per ves a la bagina?
<paolo> ragazzi aiuto aiuto...sto cercando di installare ubuntu sul pc di un amico....compaq mini cq10 , ma ad un certo punto dell'installazione si blocca
<jester-> paolo: descrivi i passi fatti
<jester-> paolo: cucuuu
<paolo> jester: ho creato una chiavetta immagine (sul mio laptop funziona)ho avviato il pc ,mi fa scegliere la lingua e dopo do installa senza provare e mi rimane la schermata con la scritta ubuntu e i 5 pallini bloccata
<jester-> paolo: prova al menu prova e palle varie da tasto F6 inserire nomodeset
<paolo> jester: attendi please
<jester-> paolo: se persiste inserisci anche noapic, se ancora aggiungi acpi=no
<jester-> ma a sto punti lascia perdere
<paolo> jester: ho dato nomodeset e non va, ora sto provando con noapic
<paolo> jester: bloccato anche con questo
<jester-> paolo: irqpoll
<paolo> jester: tra le opzioni non c'è ne acpi=no ne irgpoll
<jester-> paolo: che versione sta installaando
<jester-> acpi=no c'è
<paolo> jester: c'è solo acpi=off
<jester-> paolo: è uguale settalo
<paolo> jester, ma li devo settare tutti insieme, o uno per volta?
<jester-> se con gli altri non andava è inutil settarli ma quando si blocca pigia esc che dovresti vedere l'errore
<paolo> ok
<jester-> paolo: ubuntu originale o tarocca tipo majorana o mint
<paolo> jester: lubuntu dal sito ufficiale
<jester-> paolo: se non va prendi la alternate
<jester-> mi pare ci sia ancora per lubuntu
<paolo> jester: dice: 79.847726 support for cores revision 0x17 and 0x18 disable by module param allhwsupport=0. try b43 allhwsupport
<jester-> mmmm spegni la wifi
<paolo> jester : mi sa che non c'è neanche la wifi
<jester-> paolo: b43 è modulo per broadvom wif
<jester-> se il pc ha la wifi spegnila col tasto fn
<jester-> paolo: se non si schioda piglia alternate http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<paolo> jester: dovrei premere fn + il simbolo del wifi, ma nn lo trovo
<jester-> paolo: penso i386 32 bit
<paolo> jeser ok ora provo e ti faccio sapere dopo
<paolo> si si
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-alternate-i386.iso
<jester-> paolo: è vecchio il pc pistolino?
<paolo> jester : un po si
<jester-> strano che non abbia la wifi
<paolo> jester: effettivamente pare strano anche a me, ma non la trovo da nessuna parte, ho provato a guardare tra le caratteristiche tecniche online ma non parlano di wifi
<jester-> paolo: la presa ethernet ce l'ha?
<paolo> jester:compaq mini cq10-110sl....prova a doare un occhiata te perfavore
<jester-> se c'è la vedi
<paolo> jester: si quella si
<jester-> attaccagli il cavo
<paolo> fatto
<paolo> jester: fatto
<jester-> prova adesso
<paolo> jester: dammi qualche minuto sto istallando la iso
<paolo> jester:  si è bloccato a rilevamento hardware di rete
<jester-> paolo: da alternate?
<jester-> non fare configurare la rete allora
<jester-> il pc sarà un po ciucco
<paolo> jester: come faccio a non farglielo fare?
<jester-> paolo: alternate cosa ti fa fare
<paolo> jester mi chide solo cose riguardo alla lingua, della tastiera e del sistema
<paolo> jester ora ho provato a rifare l'istallazione senza cavo di rete
<paolo> jester: ma si è ribloccato allo stesso punto
<paolo> jester: mi ha appena comunicato il mio amico che gli è cascato 2 volte, una pesantemente
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti
<LoZioNe> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> tutti in pennichella
<jester-> paolo: eh mi sa che è da portare in discrica
<jester-> discarica*
<Hal9001> buongiorno chi mi aiuta ad utilizzare grub customizer ? grazie
<Hal9001> su ubuntu 13.1
<jester-> Hal9001: lascia perdere che fa danni
<Hal9001> devo cambiare la descrizione dei vari OS all'avvio del boot
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> Hal9001: cioè?
<paolo> jester: grazie
<Hal9001> mi riferisco al nome dell'Os da selezionare all'avvio
<LoZioNe> ciao Jester sono dal portatile con Ubu 10.10...sul mio pc non riesco ad avviare nulla
<jester-> Hal9001: non penso sia possibile
<LoZioNe> mancod da live usb appena creata
<jester-> Hal9001: intendi da ubuntu cambiare in sticass per esempio?
<jester-> LoZioNe: parli da solo?
<Hal9001> sono sicuro che è possibile solo che non conosco GrubCustomizer
<ExPBoy> Hal9001, ma a che pro?
<LoZioNe> jester: con chi è in ascolto :)
<jester-> Hal9001: l'accrocchio fa danni
<jester-> LoZioNe: * LoZioNe (5fecd3a3@gateway/web/freenode/ip.95.236.211.163) has joined #ubuntu-it
<jester-> <LoZioNe> salve a tutti
<Hal9001> la descrizione è sbagliata esemp. openSuse 12.3 quando invece è 13.1
<jester-> <LoZioNe> c'è nessuno?
<ExPBoy> Hal9001, credo che sia dovuto ad altri problemi
<LoZioNe> jester: beh...quello l'ho scritto appena entrato
<jester-> LoZioNe: non avvii nulla in che senso
<ExPBoy> Hal9001, hai provato semplicemente ad aggiornare grub?
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> Hal9001: il grub che comanda è quello ubuntu o altra distro
<ExPBoy> aggiornare/ripristinare
<jester-> se comanda suse e sei in ubuntu non fai niente
<Hal9001> il grub che comanda è opensuse
<ExPBoy> ahh bho
<jester-> Hal9001: llora devi pacioccare in opensuse
<Hal9001> ovvero ?
<jester-> centra nada ubuntu che è la distro col grub piu intelliente
<jester-> Hal9001: se il grub installato è da suse è la configurazione di suse che comanda
<jester-> in ubuntu è coime se grub non ci fosse
<paolo> jester: grazie
<jester-> Hal9001: quindi è logico che devi fare da suse a meno di installare grub di ubuntu
<Hal9001> allora vorrei installare grub di ubuntu
<jester-> hai un solo hd?
<LoZioNe> domanda,stò provando ad avviare Arch in live dopo i fallimenti precedenti di 11.10 12.10 Ubuntu 13 in live usb e altri ancora....sono bloccato al comando dopoil login root
<LoZioNe> non si avvia con startx?
<Hal9001> tre HD sul primo Win8 il secondo è solo archivio il terzo contiene OSuse Ubuntu e BackBox
<jester-> LoZioNe: non conosco arch ma non è logico che non si avviino live che prima funzavano
<jester-> Hal9001: e quale dei 3 si avvia al boot e hai uefi o mbr
<LoZioNe> jester: formattata adesso dai miei vicini...non siavvia da errore
<jester-> LoZioNe: ce l'hai un cdrom nel pc?
<LoZioNe> jester:si
<jester-> effaiga usa il dvd
<Hal9001> al boot compare il menu di scelta OSuse ho uefi scheda AsusDeluxe Z87
<LoZioNe> avviando i cd non riesco ad andare da nessuna parte
<jester-> LoZioNe: e con usb pure?
<LoZioNe> idem con patate
<jester-> LoZioNe: fai un bel load setup defualt del bios
<LoZioNe> jester, adesso stò riprovando il cd di Kubu 13.04
<jester-> Hal9001: uefi è bastardo
<jester-> !uefi | Hal9001 segui ripristino boot loader
<ubot-it> Hal9001 segui ripristino boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> Hal9001: fossi in te andrei in suse e darei un semplice: sudo update-grub
<jester-> vedi che le versioni vanno a posto
<mystic_> ciao a tutti
<mystic_> potete aiutarmi per lubuntu?
<jester-> forse
<mystic_> grazie
<LoZioNe> jester,se provassi con il cd di gparted live dici che risolvo?
<mystic_> schermata nera dopo prima installazione
<Hal9001> provo in suse con update
<jester-> LoZioNe: supergrub
<jester-> mystic_: sistema installato senza errori?
<mystic_> nessun errore
<mystic_> solo schermata nera
<jester-> mystic_: lo vedi il menu al boot?
<mystic_> in modalità live funzionava
<LoZioNe> jester: ok adesso preovo
<mystic_> il grub è ok
<jester-> mystic_: allora pigia il tasto e
<jester-> mystic_: dopo quiet splash lascia uno spazio e aggiungi: nomodeset
<jester-> quindi F10 per partire
<mystic_> impossibile trovare nomodeset
<jester-> mystic_: cosa stai facendo
<mystic_> scrive alert! /dev/disk/by-uid    ecc does not exist  dropping a shell
<jester-> mystic_: al menu di avvio hai pigiato e?
<mystic_> certo
<mystic_> nomodeset lo metto alla fine ?
<jester-> sei andato sulla riga con quiet splash?
<LoZioNe> jester:mi da installazzione del bootloader non riuscita
<jester-> e dopo splash scritto nomodeset?
<mystic_> non capisco cosa sia il quiet splash
<mystic_> ora mi da un kernel panic
<jester-> LoZioNe: secondo me o hd è andato o va ricreata la tabella
<jester-> mystic_: da capo
<mystic_> hd funziona, è in dual boot con windows
<jester-> mystic_: accendi
<mystic_> ok
<LoZioNe> jester: ma adesso sono sul portatile con Ubu 10.10
<jester-> mystic_: vedi il menu con ubuntu e winz?
<mystic_> si
<jester-> mystic_: la prima voce è ubuntu
<mystic_> certo
<jester-> mystic_: pigia e
<jester-> cosa vedi
<mystic_> fatto
<mystic_> vedo dei comandi
<mystic_> in una tabella
<jester-> mystic_: con  le frecce vai sulla riga con splash
<mystic_> ok
<jester-> dopo spalsh scrivi nomodeset lasciando una spazion
<mystic_> fatt
<mystic_> o
<jester-> F10
<mystic_> ma devo dare invio dopo nomodeset o no?
<jester-> no
<jester-> F10
<mystic_> fatto, per ora schermata nera
<jester-> lascia fare un paio di minuti
<mystic_> mi apre il Busybox
<jester-> mmm
<jester-> che versione ubuntu
<mystic_> lubuntu
<jester-> si ma quale
<mystic_> 13.10
<mystic_> processore amd sempron
<jester-> riavvia e parti in ripristino
<mystic_> versione 64 di lubuntu
<mystic_> ok
<jester-> mystic_: il sempron è 64 bit?
<mystic_> si
<mystic_> sono in ripristino
<jester-> mystic_: modalità ripristino e al menu scelgi xfalsafe
<LoZioNe> jester:nada non si installa
<mystic_> per ora zero menu, solo comandi
<LoZioNe> jester: provo ancora con 2 iso Lubuntu e Xubuntu e vedo se riesco da li
<jester-> LoZioNe: prova un po a togliere la scossa al disco con ubu
<jester-> mystic_: in recovery di solito si arriva a un menu
<mystic_> il ripristino si è fermato  con una serie di comandi ma non mi da nessun menu
<jester-> mystic_: descrivi i comandi
<mystic_> sd 2:0:1:0: sda Attached SCSI disk
<mystic_> qua si blocca
<jester-> mystic_: pare che il pc abia qualche periferica ciucca
<mystic_> strano, funziona tutto bene
<jester-> o tanto vecchio da non essere  piu supportato
<mystic_> ma la live funziona
<jester-> mi pare strano un sempron a 64 bit
<mystic_> dalla stesso disco
<jester-> prova a reinstallare
<mystic_> gia fatto
<jester-> prova la 14.04
<jester-> 12.04
<mystic_> potrebbe non supportare l'ext4?
<jester-> centra niente
<mystic_> hahaha ok
<jester-> quanta ram hai
<mystic_> 2 giga
<jester-> usa la 32 bit
<mystic_> supporta anche windows 8
<mystic_> provate tutte e due le versioni
<mystic_> stesso identiuco problema
<jester-> e fai bene intallando in manuale settando uso et4 momtare come / e formattare
<mystic_> son pratico di installazione ubuntu
<mystic_> ma ci dev'essere qualcosa di incompatibile
<jester-> mystic_: se hai winz 8 perchè metti lubuntu
<mystic_> perchè mi piace linux e provare un po le varie distro leggere
<mystic_> un'alternativa a lubuntu?
<jester-> xubuntu
<mystic_> ma è piu pesante
<jester-> ma non penso sia la grafica il problema visto che il sistema è lo stesso
<mystic_> sempron  300+ 2 giga di ram
<mystic_> scusa 3000+
<LoZioNe> jester: XUBUNTU si avvia!!! ^^
<LoZioNe> live usb
<mystic_> ma richiede piu risorse o no?
<mystic_> a scusa, non avevo letto il nome
<mystic_> hahah
<mystic_> pardon
<jester-> LoZioNe: allora fai da l i
<jester-> ma è strano stu fatto, secondo me va e non va
<jester-> quando va ti sempra che sia la distro
<jester-> LoZioNe: controlla le tubazioni
<LoZioNe> jester: non fare il gufaccio ;)
<jester-> se tutto è attaccato bene
<LoZioNe> sono in live! lol
<jester-> obladii obladaaa è la laivvvvv
<LoZioNe> mmm
<LoZioNe> sulla scrivania ho tuttigli hd rilevati,da Parted cerca e non trova nulla...
<jester-> secondo me è un hd andato
<LoZioNe> jester: ho un punto esclamativo per ogni hd( in totale 3)
<jester-> minchia
<jester-> LoZioNe: vai con ordine. staccane uno alla volta
<jester-> LoZioNe: o esci a regalati un pc nuovo
<LoZioNe> jester: stò provando un opz consigliata da parted di controllare i dischi
<LoZioNe> e poi al max mi regalerei un HD ;)
<LoZioNe> jester: crypt-luks come file system sai che roba sia?
<LoZioNe> UP?
<LoZioNe> up? :(
<LoZioNe> krabazdor, ciao mi potresti autare?
<LoZioNe> aiutare
<krabador> dimmi
<LoZioNe> ascolta ho problemi con gli hd del pc
<LoZioNe> sono 3
<LoZioNe> non mi da la selezione del grub
<LoZioNe> e da gparted live non riesco a risolvere
<krabador> LoZioNe, sicuro che il primo che parte è quello con il grub installato?
<LoZioNe> sisi
<LoZioNe> il primo è un 150GB con Kubu 13 installato sopra
<krabador> mandami un sudo fdisk -l in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LoZioNe> mi da filesystem crypt-luks come boot danneggiato
<LoZioNe> asp che sono sul portatile adesso
<LoZioNe> ok ora sono dal mio fisso
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LoZioNe> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6551635/
<krabador> LoZioNe, il disco con kubuntu viene visto per terzo
<krabador> nel boot del bios, è settato per primo ?
<LoZioNe> si ovvio
<LoZioNe> non ho modificato nulla
<krabador> adesso sei in live?
<LoZioNe> si
<krabador> live di cosa?
<LoZioNe> xubuntu
<krabador> xubuntu quale?
<LoZioNe> 12.10 64X
<LoZioNe> sul pc invece ho Kubuntu
<krabador> LoZioNe, che kubuntu hai ?
<krabador> LoZioNe, che kubuntu hai ?
<LoZioNe> 13.10 64X
<LoZioNe> ogni tanto mi sparisce il monitor -.-"
<krabador> LoZioNe, fai il ripristino di grub, ma non ti consiglio di farlo da una versione cosi' antecedente
<LoZioNe> ho provato a riparare i file da Parted e non me lo lascia fare
<LoZioNe> conviene che piallo tutto? (Win+Linux)?
<krabador> LoZioNe, scaricati la live di kubuntu, e fa il ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<LoZioNe> non si abvvia già provato
<krabador> LoZioNe, non si avvia la live di kubuntu?
<LoZioNe> sono al 5to s.o. che provo ed è lunico che si è avviato
<LoZioNe> -.-"
<krabador> e la kubuntu 13.10 è tale dopo vari salti di versione?
<LoZioNe> Kubu 13.04 archBT% si avvia ma non so fare nulla ubu 11.10 non avvia
<krabador> LoZioNe, devi ripristinare grub da una versione di ubuntu adiacente
<LoZioNe> si sempre usato Kubu dalla 11.10
<krabador> LoZioNe, non va in boot neanche da supporto ottico?
<LoZioNe> no
<LoZioNe> mi da errori e non avvia manco le live dei cd
<krabador> LoZioNe, di che fisso parliamo?
<LoZioNe> Asus M3A78-VM
<LoZioNe> 5GB ram,geforce da 1gb
<krabador> LoZioNe, sicuro di aver masterizzato correttamente il disco, che la iso scaricata non sia corrotta?
<krabador> o di aver fatto correttamente la pendrive?
<LoZioNe> si il cd è buono
<LoZioNe> anche da usb ho avuto problemi
<krabador> LoZioNe, non la qualità del supporto ottico, ma di averlo masterizzato correttamente
<LoZioNe> potrebbero essere gli HD che iniziano a mollarmi?
<krabador> con una iso non corrotta
<krabador> LoZioNe, se non provi a ripristinare grub da una versione opportuna di ubuntu, non ti conviene farti domande
<LoZioNe> mmm
<LoZioNe> potrei provare a riscrivere la chiavetta con Kubuntu
<LoZioNe> speravo di riuscire con xfce che era una iso che mi ero salvato
<krabador> LoZioNe, la chiavetta usb falla con il comando dd
<LoZioNe> domanda: e se provassi a riscrivere la partizione del Boot sda5?
<krabador> risposta: fatti altre domande DOPO l'eventuale fallimento del ripristino di grub
<LoZioNe> ok allora provo prima con il ripristino
<puffinho_> ciao a tutti...
<puffinho_> qualcuno può dirmi se esiste il canale chat di UBStudio ...in italiano però !
<krabador> non esiste
<puffinho_> ciao Krab...
<puffinho_> ah perfetto !!!
<puffinho_> ....va bò . . . . .dizionario alla mano...
<puffinho_> ci proverò
<puffinho_> Ziaooooo
<krabador> puffinho_, solo #ubuntustudio
<krabador> in inglese
 * nannes va su #ubuntustudio a godersi lo spettacolo di puffinho_
<krabador> nannes, per favore.
<LoZioNe> sudo grub-install /dev/sdc5 Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<krabador> LoZioNe, da dove stai cercando di mandare 'sto comando?
<krabador> !grub | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<krabador> dall'ultima ubuntu in live
<LoZioNe> e quello che stò facendo
<LoZioNe> ma non si avviano le live di ubuntu
<krabador> LoZioNe, si avviano
<jester-> LoZioNe: rassegnati! non sono le live
<krabador> LoZioNe, se fai bene il supporto, e l'hardware che hai non è anteguerra
<LoZioNe> _._
<jester-> LoZioNe: oppure la ram è cucca
<jester-> stacca un modulo per volta
<LoZioNe> vabb provo a riformattare la chiavetta con ubu e vediamo se va
<jester-> LoZioNe: che co dur
<LoZioNe> secondo me l'hw va...è un gingillo che gli è preso al grub
<jester-> LoZioNe: ram o hd a bottane
<waterfall> ciao a tutti
<waterfall> devo installare ubutu su un pc ma il pc ha il cd rom rotto e il bios che non fa l'avvio da chiavetta come posso fare?
<krabador> ti fai prestare un lettore dvd da qualcuno
<jester-> ne pii uno nuovo
<puffinho_> ok...nemmeno su UbStudio m'hanno saputo dire qlc di specifico !!!   :(
<puffinho_> sul problema di "sukkiamento" batteria !!!
<krabador> puffinho_, cosa ti turba?
<krabador> ah, beh... su linux, nonostante un sacco di migliorie negli ultimi tempi, la batteria non dura quanto su win
<puffinho_> hhhh...no , è che tale Cub, mi consigliava di Provare a scegliere l'altro UbStudio...nel GRUB...e vedere se girava meglio !
<puffinho_> .....ma  l'avevo già provato !!!...e l'unico che parte è "UbStudio..Linux...e qlcAltro..(nn ricordo )
<puffinho_> ...peccato DAVVERO però...io vorrei usare SOLO Ubuntu !!!!!!!!
<nannes> puffinho_: Ti hanno detto di usare quel particolare tipo di boot, con standard kernel, piuttosto che il low-latency
<puffinho_> si ......esattamente !
<puffinho_> ma....a differenza di Win...(che ne ha 5, di cui 2 partono). Delle sole tre voci di Ubuntu..UNA parte !
<puffinho_> (....almeno....credo sia così... l'ho fatto qlc giorno fà...non sono sicurissssimo)
<nannes> vabeh non serve a nulla stare qui a lamentarsi... fai un po' di prove, poi se non ti piace torna a windows e pace, buonanotte al secchio
<puffinho_> :/
<nannes> ma secondo me piangere sul problema non porta benefici :)
<nannes> cerca di risolverlo
<puffinho_> ...io .... A TE ...proprio non ti capisco !!!!!!!!!
<puffinho_> ...vabò , grazie Krab....vedo che trovo in rete . . . .e ti fò sapere ! ...
<puffinho_> buona serata
<nannes> puffinho_: io sono un super-sostenitore di gnu-linux.... ma se dici che riesci appena ad accender il pc e la batteria è già scarica... beh la soluzione è  chiara
<nannes> ciao buona serata puffinho_
<puffinho_> p.s. ...ho detto 2 ore scarse....(su 5 di cui disporrebbe la batt)    nOn pochi  min !!
<krabador> puffinho_, hai un pc con grafica ibrida?
<puffinho_> si !
<krabador> puffinho_, hai installato bumblebee?
<puffinho_> ...l'ho scritto pure al tip
<puffinho_> o
<puffinho_> si !! ...ma non mi fà niente !!!!!!
<puffinho_> ....l'ho installato grazie all'articolo che mi avevi mandato a leggere !
<puffinho_> :)
<puffinho_> ...ma nn fà niente---(o io non sò usarlo)  :,(
<jester-> puffinho_: nella 13.10 non serve nessun articolo ma un solo pacchetto
<puffinho_> ...
<puffinho_> ey ey ey ey ey e......nn avevo messo gli " add-on opzionali" ....
<puffinho_> che sia la svolta ?!?!??
<puffinho_> Jester -  ....ho scritto così, perchè Essendo un bel po' ignorante "informaticativamente"....Krabador, gentilmente, mi ha fatto capire COSA succedeva quando lavoravano Contemp. tutte e due le schede grafiche...e quindi del perché mi durasse così poco la batt !
<puffinho_> ...ey Krab , ora provo a riavviare ...con la batt ...e vedo quanto tempo mi dà ! ...( dovrebbe far tutto solo come su Win8...o devo far qualcosa in più )  !????
<mastop89> ragazzi c'è qualche italiano
<mastop89> in linea?
<mastop89> buona sera
<jester-> no tutti crucchi siamo
<mastop89> cavoli:'(
<mastop89> jester grazie per la risposta
<mastop89> ragazzi premetto che sono un nabbo
<mastop89> epico
<mastop89> è la prima volta che mi affaccio a ubuntu e non riesco ad iniziare
<jester-> cioè?
<mastop89> Sono da ieri che magheggio per provare ad installare Ubuntu 12.04 Lts ma nulla, ho eliminato anche la partizione di windows dal pc proprio perchè non voglio più vederlo windows!  Dovrei avere i requisiti 2 gb di ram e la scheda integrata video supportava in windowsla risoluzione che indicano nei forum. Cmq vengo al dunque gli errori che riscontro sono: -Dopo aver far partito l'installazione ricevo questo messaggio credo d'error
<mastop89> module not insered)  - Sstarting load fallback graphics devices fail Una volta fatto questo mi esce una schermata tutta bianca col mouse che per qualche secondo funziona, e poi si accende e spegne il monitor per un tempo che non riesco a quantificare e non installo un tubo di nulla..... Sicuramente ci sarà soluzione al mio male ma vorrei evitare di pagare un tecnico per farmi installare Ubuntu sinceramente. Ho provato per poco u
<mastop89> ho una sis 661
<mastop89> L'unica cosa che funziona è la schermata principale Ubuntu prova ubuntu installa etc etc  eppure windows andava lento ma andava, le uniche cose che posso muovere sono quelle impostate in f1 f2 f3 etc etc andando nelle impastazioni manuali del display la frequenza refresh del monitor è a 640 x 480
<mastop89> jester letto?
<krabador> mastop89, a parte la sis 661, che altre caratteristiche ha il pc?
<jester-> mastop89: sis non è tanto linux digeribile, al menu prova a inserire nomodeset pigiando F6
<mastop89> già fatto e nulla cambia
<mastop89> mi si spegne e accende per poi finire nel nulla
<mastop89> non ci credo che mi gira decentemente xp e non ubuntu:?(
<krabador> mastop89, a parte la sis 661, che altre caratteristiche ha il pc?
<mastop89> il pc è un pentium 4
<mastop89> con 2gb di ram
<mastop89> sono nel test della memoria ubuntu in questo momento se vi serve altro chiedete
<mastop89> io oramai non so che fare e mi dispiacerebbe abbandonare il passaggio,.....ho provato ieri ubuntu 12.04 è stato amore a prima vista
<cristian_c> mastop89, l'hai provato in live su quel pc? O.o
<mastop89> non mi va nemmeno in live da sempre lo stesso errore credevo si risolvesse
<mastop89> installandolo
<jester-> cristian_c: appunto che non va la live
<jester-> il pc è un po datato e la retocompatibilità hw non è etrna
<mastop89> quindi abbandono i sogni di gloria?
<krabador> mastop89, il supporto live arriva a chiederti la lingua?
<jester-> mastop89: pensionalo
<mastop89> live lingua no......
<mastop89> ma con xp girA
<mastop89> come è possibile che con ubuntu no?
<mastop89> è solo un problema di scheda video?
<jester-> xp avrà i driver
<mastop89> secondo voi?
<krabador> mastop89, dove hai fatto partire l'installazione che ti ha dato l'errore di cui parlavi prima, da windows?
<mastop89> prima da xp e poi da ex novo
<mastop89> ho provato anche a togliere totalmente xp
<jester-> li ca va una lubuntu 10.xx ma non è piu supportata
<mastop89> lubuntu nemmeno xubuntu?
<volk__> salve ragazzi, qualcuno puo aiutarmi? inserisco il cd di installazione e non succede nulla, scheramata nera
<volk__> e senti il cd che gira
<cristian_c> volk__, hai avviato il boot da cd?
<cristian_c> nel bios
<mastop89> ma a livello hardware cambio la sola scheda videoregge?
<volk__> con mint il download parte, ma non mi piace
<mastop89> il 12.04
<volk__> sisi con gli altro so funziona, solo ubunto da problemi
<krabador> mastop89, prova l'ultima lubuntu, se non dovesse andare proprio il supporto di installazione, prova https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<krabador> mastop89, se invece dovesse andare il supporto di installazione ma si blocca al caricamento, prova l'opzione nomodeset, premendo f6 dopo l'avvio del supporto di installazione, come segnalatoti
<mastop89> nomodeset non ha dato frutti per xubuntu
<krabador> mastop89, ma partiva il supporto di installazione, quindi
<mastop89> sisi quello si
<mastop89> mi bloccavo dopo
<mastop89> quando provavo o il live oppure l'installazione sempre con lo stesso errore
<krabador> mastop89, prova tutto cio' con lubuntu
<mastop89> ok te lo richiedo dovessi comprare un altra scheda video seconde te regge ubuntu o è troppo andato? sto scaricando Lubuntu
<mastop89> peccato però mi piaceva non poco lo stile ubuntu
<krabador> mastop89, se prendessi una vecchia fascia alta agp, con piu' ram possibile, xubuntu lubuntu, possono darti un'esperienza accettabile
<mastop89> ok mi sembra di aver capito che una scheda video comune non basterebbe devo cmq trovare qualcosa di compatibile con il mio catorcio
<krabador> mastop89, prova a trovare una geforce 7600 agp
<krabador> o al minimo una 6600
<mastop89> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Leadtek-WinFast-A7600-GS-TDH-GeForce-LR2A5H-256MB-Graphics-Card-/231112185773?pt=UK_Computing_Computer_Components_Graphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item35cf5c17ad&_uhb=1
<mastop89> è questa?
<mastop89> nuova costa 120 euro e mi cambio il pc poi
<krabador> è ovvio che ti sto consigliando usato
<krabador> visto che sono schede di quasi 10 anni
<jester-> mastop89: a trovar una antica vga con 120 ne compri 5
<jester-> ho pagato 70 una gf520
<mastop89> non ne trovo
<mastop89> di 7600 solo una idem di 6600
<krabador> mastop89, gira per la tua zona, negozi, mercatini
<mastop89> e si mo vedo un pò
<mastop89> se con un 20 25 mi gira decentemente xubuntu
<mastop89> non vedo perchè comprare un pc nuovo
<mastop89> mi serve solo per navigare essenzialmente
<mastop89> vedere un film o ascoltare musica
<mastop89> il massimo che farei è scaricare canzoni e metterle sull'ipod
<krabador> mastop89, "decentemente" va contestualizzato.
<mastop89> basta che non  mi si blocchi ogni 2 secondi
<mastop89> sto masterizzando Lubuntu vediamo un pò che succede tra pochi minuti
<mastop89> cmq grazie per il supporto ora devo proprio spegnere speriamo bene.....e grazie di tutto!
<krabador> mastop89, ricordati di provare, se dovesse andare ma bloccarsi, nomodeset, premendo f6 al boot
<asgardiano> 'sera a tutti.
<irko> Buonasera a tutti ragazzi. Volevo chiedervi un aiuto, posso installare ubuntu su un acer aspire one (quelli piccolini senza lettore) ? grazie
<krabador> irko, si, lubuntu, è la versione piu' indicata
<irko> e quale è?
<krabador> irko, http://www.lubuntu.net/
<irko> krabador grazie anzitutto per il tuo intervento, come faccio a metterlo nella pendrive?
<krabador> irko, con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<irko> quindi prima scarico questo che cè al secondo link, e poi quello del primo? (scusami ma non sono molto pratico)
<krabador> puoi scaricare nell'ordine che vuoi
<krabador> il secondo è il programma che ti serve per fare la pendrive, con il file che scarichi dal primo link
<irko> perfetto grazie
<irko> krabador e questa versione gira bene=
<irko> ?
<krabador> irko, è una versione di ubuntu estremamente piu' leggera della versione principale
<irko> se dovesse funzionare male?
<krabador> irko, una volta messo in pendrive, puoi farla partire, e provarla senza installarla
<krabador> irko, selezionando, quando parte la pendrive, "prova ubuntu senza installarla"
<irko> ah si perfetto, la stessa funzionalita che cè con ubuntu
<krabador> certo
<krabador> cosi' ti fai un'idea
<irko> si si ok. perfetto
<irko> krabador molto gentile grazie mille
<krabador> e , sempre da, li, quando la prova sarà stata sufficiente potrai anche installarla
<akis24> sera
<vinc> vv
<icaro158> salve
<icaro158> c'è qualcuno ?
<icaro158> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<icaro158> !qualcuno
<icaro158> Salve a tutti, oggi ho deciso di passare ad Ubuntu. Scaricato, masterizzato, installato e provato. Ho anche eseguito un paio di comandi per collegarmi ad internet e mi è andato. L'ho spento per andare a cena e, al mio ritorno, come per magia sono scomparse le reti wireless e non me ne trova pikù nessuna. Come fare ? Ho un router alice wifi gate plus con funzionalità wi-fi perfettamente funzionante, così come quella del pc. Ma 
<akis24> icaro158: provato dal network manager ?
<icaro158> cioè ?
<akis24> icaro158: dovresti avere l'icona di rete sulla barra superiore cliccaaci e vedi se  riesci a configurare la rete wifi
<icaro158> non ne capisco niente
<icaro158> come si fa a configurare la rete wifi ?
<icaro158> prima mi funzionava
<icaro158> ma quando ho spento il pc mi si è azzerato tutto
<akis24> icaro158:  che comandi hai dato per connetterti prima ?
<akis24> icaro158: versione di ubuntu ?
<icaro158> li ho presi da una pagina del forum. Era qualcosa del tipo sudo pppoeconf
<icaro158> è partita la scansioneù
<icaro158> ho fatto sempre sì
<icaro158> e m ifunzionava internet alla perfezione
<icaro158> (ultima versione)
<icaro158> akis, ci sei ?
<akis24> icaro158: se hai usato pppoeconf devi aprire il terminale e dare il comando per avviare la rete
<icaro158> e come si fa ?
<akis24> icaro158:  pon dsl-provider  al posto di provider metti il nome che hai usato
<icaro158> non ho messo nessun nome prima
<icaro158> ha fatto tutto da solo
<icaro158> infatti la riga di comando che mi hai suggerito non va
<akis24> icaro158: versione di ubuntu ?
<icaro158> l'ultima
<icaro158> l'hos caricata oggi
<akis24> icaro158: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html dai un occhiata qui
<icaro158> visto già, ma non funziona
<icaro158> alla fine non mi trova la wifi
<icaro158> cosa che prima che lo spegnessi funzionava benissimo xD
<icaro158> sapresti consigliarmi qualcosa akis per favore ?
<icaro158> qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi pls ?
<abc> asgard158
<abc> icaro158
<icaro158> si ?
<abc> sei sempre tu vero?
<icaro158> yes
<abc> alora
<icaro158> dimmi
<abc> hai detto che ti esce solo proxy
<icaro158> sì
<abc> e se provi ad accendere il wifi, cosa succede
<icaro158> assolutamente nulla
<icaro158> disattivo airplane mode ?
<abc> si
<icaro158> fatto
<icaro158> non è cambiato niente
<abc> si dovrebbe attivare la wifi
<abc> ma visto che nn ce
<abc> non so cosa dirti
<abc> mi spiace
<abc> comunque 13.10
<abc> non mi convince
<abc> anche a me è capitata la stessa cosa
<abc> col wifi
<icaro158> che devo fare quindi ? :(
<abc> anche io vorrei saperlo
<icaro158> riformatto ?
<abc> non penso....aspè
<icaro158> ho tolto windows perché mi dava un casino di problemi
<icaro158> Ubuntu sembra peggio, uffa
<abc> 32 o 64?
<icaro158> 32
<abc> ma windows?
<abc> 32 o 64?
<icaro158> 32
<abc> niente
<icaro158> cosa mi consigli di fare ?
<abc> ma che procesore hai ?
<abc> e la ram?
<icaro158> pentium 4 1,6 G
<abc> anzi dimmi solo la ram
<icaro158> ram 1,5 g
<abc> come sarebbe?
<abc> 1.5
<icaro158> un giga e 500 mb
<abc> due moduli da...
<icaro158> 1500 Mb
<icaro158> 500Mb + 1 Gb
<abc> prova la 64bit
<LoZioNe> ol[ ce l-ho fatta a far avviare una usb live lol
<icaro158> cioè, scarico ubuntu nuovo a 64 bit ?
<abc> te la senti di spendere 7 euro ?
<LoZioNe> sono su Unity
<abc> 6.99
<icaro158> in che senso 7 euro ?
<abc> comprati linux magazine
<abc> col dvd doppio
<abc> ce sia la 32 che la 64
<abc> poi se puoi scaricarla
<icaro158> eh, il problema è che la posso pure riscaricare
<icaro158> ma poi non posso masterizzarla
<icaro158> adesso sto con il pc di mio fratello e non masterizza
<abc> allora linux magazine
<icaro158> sta in edicola ?
<abc> sisi
<abc> secondo me dovresto provare con la 64
<icaro158> eh, ma se provo a riformattarlo ?
<abc> prova e mi fai sapere
<icaro158> con quella che avevo prima ?
<icaro158> sto formattando già
<abc> no
<abc> nn serve
<icaro158> scusa, però vorrei sapere perché all'improvviso non funziona più
<abc> prova vedi tu
<icaro158> prima ha funzionato
<abc> ehhh
<abc> strano
<icaro158> ho navigato in internet
<icaro158> usato la posta
<icaro158> facebook
<icaro158> giochini vari
<icaro158> poi ho spento, sono andato a cena, sono tornato e...PUF
<abc> bho
<abc> ma qua nn risponde nessuno?
<icaro158> a quanto pare no, uff
<abc> io ti saluto
<icaro158> ho posto anche una domanda nel forum, ma niente di niente
<icaro158> va bene
<icaro158> grazie mille abc
<abc> di niente
<abc> prova come ti ho detto, nn si sa mai
<icaro158> ok, domani provo :)
<asgard158> salve a tutti
<asgard158> c'è qualcuno ?
<asgard158> iuhuuuu
<asgard158> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<asgard158> niente ?
<asgard158> un canale di aiuto dove non c'è nessuno
<cristian_c> asgard158, magari le persone sono a cena e dopo-cena
<aiutatemi> ah sì, puoddarsi :)
<aiutatemi> cristian, ne capisci di internet ?
<aiutatemi> cristian, ci sei ?
<filiberto> Buona sera !
<filiberto> c'è nessuno ?
<krabador> filiberto, chiedi
<filiberto> sto riformattando ubuntu perchè mi ha dato un problema con la linea wifi
<filiberto> ho installato il tutto, fatto la scansione con un comando sudo
<filiberto> ho navigato, letto la posta, guardato video, ascoltato musica
<filiberto> una bella oretta funzionante
<filiberto> sono andato a cena, ho spento il pc e al mio ritorno... come per magia è scomparsa la rete wireless
<filiberto> e non c'è stato verso di farla rilevare
<filiberto> adesso l'ho riformattato e vorrei ricollegrami a internet
<filiberto> come posso fare ?
<krabador> stai riformattando?
<filiberto> appena finito e si sta avviando
<filiberto> riavviando
<krabador> filiberto, scusami , ma per "riformattando" cosa intendi di preciso?
<filiberto> avevo windows xp non funzionante
<filiberto> ho scaricato ubuntu
<filiberto> l'ho masterizzato e l'ho installato sul mio pc
<filiberto> poi ho avuto il mistero della rete wireless che è sparita
<filiberto> e adesso sto reinstallando Ubuntu
<filiberto> :)
<filiberto> adesso che è partito il tutto, come faccio a collegarmi ad internet ?
<krabador> hai messo l'ultima, la 13.10?
<filiberto> credo di sì
<filiberto> l'ho scaricata stamattina
<krabador> filiberto, dal sito fanno scaricare la 12.04, e la 13.10
<krabador> per questo ti chiedo
<krabador> hai installato con il computer completamente scollegato, o hai collegato un cavo ehternet?
<filiberto> come faccio a vedere la versione ?
<filiberto> ps cavo scolelgato
<filiberto> adesso mi rileva la mia wifi alice
<filiberto> come devo fare per collegarmi ad internet ?
<krabador> perfetto, allora la wireless, è di quelle con il driver incluso
<krabador> in alto a destra hai il task di network manager
<krabador> ci clicchi, vedi la lista delle wireless rilevate
<krabador> clicchi sulla rete che vuoi usare, inserisci la password, se impostata, e nient'altro di piu'
<Alexdrastico> salve a tutti
<filiberto> ok
<filiberto> mi rileva alice
<filiberto> ma quando vado su mozilla non funziona
<krabador> filiberto, risulti connesso ad alice
<krabador> o è solo il rilevamento?
<filiberto> non ne ho idea
<filiberto> mi porta che rileva la rete wireless credo
<Alexdrastico> scusate sono nuovo vorrei se possibile fare una domanda
<filiberto> cioè ci sono le tacche della rete al massimo
<filiberto> come faccio a collegarmi alla rete ps ?
<krabador> filiberto, se ci clicchi sopra, alla rete rilevata, che succede?
<krabador> Alexdrastico, chiedi
<filiberto> me la disattiva xD
<Alexdrastico> ho un hd da 2 TB della western digital sul quale non riesco ad installare ne windows ne ubuntu
<Alexdrastico> ho partizionato passo passo come diceva la guida(ext4 per ubuntu ed ntfs per windows)
<krabador> !image | filiberto
<ubot-it> filiberto: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Alexdrastico: peima si installa winz
<jester-> Alexdrastico: rasa tutto e procedi col cd winz, crei la partizione e installi
<jester-> poi installi ubuntu
<jester-> Alexdrastico: creagli solo la tabella dos
<filiberto> sto caricando
<Alexdrastico> la tabella dos la seleziono sempre quando partiziono?
<Kraig> buona seraa tutti
<filiberto> http://imageshack.com/a/img17/448/nyf6.jpg
<Kraig> chi si occupa (admins) del servizio "chiedi" nel sito? vorrei chiedere una cortesia...
<filiberto> krabador
<filiberto> ecco l'immagine
<Kraig> chi si occupa (admins) del servizio "chiedi" nel sito?
<krabador> Kraig, che problema hai?
<Alexdrastico> jester scusami hai il link di dove poter scaricare questo winz?
<krabador> Alexdrastico, non è argomento di questo canale
<Kraig> vorrei che si potesse cancellare la mia inscrizione (kraig) nel servizio "chiedi", grazie.
<filiberto> krabador non so se hai ricevuto l'immagine
<krabador> filiberto, allora, ti sei connessi ad alice dopo aver impostato la password
<Alexdrastico> pardon.....è la prima volta che accedo
<filiberto> sì
<filiberto> mi sono connesso alla rete
<filiberto> wifi
<filiberto> ma adesso mi serve la connessione internet
<krabador> filiberto, il router è impostato in connessione statica?
<filiberto> cioè ?
<krabador> filiberto, apri il terminale, manda ping -c 3 www.google.com , ed incolla il contenuto del comando su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | filiberto
<ubot-it> filiberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filiberto> non fa niente
<filiberto> cioè mi escono tanti valori
<krabador> !pastebin | filiberto
<ubot-it> filiberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kraig> vorrei che si potesse cancellare la mia inscrizione (kraig) nel servizio "chiedi", grazie. oppure per l'inscrizione fatta non dipende dal sito ubuntu-it?
<filiberto> c per count, i per interval
<filiberto> che significa krabador ? Non capisco ciò che mi hai detto
<filiberto> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kraig> vabbe va...
<krabador> filiberto, copia ed incolla dentro quel sito, il contenuto del comando che hai mandato da terminale
<filiberto> quale sito ?
<filiberto> ah si
<filiberto> ok
<filiberto> dici la foto ?
<filiberto> l'immagine ?
<krabador> no, ping -c 3 www.google.com
<filiberto> devo scrivere a terminale "ping -c 3 www.google.com"
<krabador> filiberto, devi scrivere nel terminale ping -c 3 www.google.com
<filiberto> scritto, ma non fa assolutamente nulla
<filiberto> mi dice "unknown host www.google.com"
<krabador> invio non lo vuoi premere?
<krabador> ok
<krabador> sei collegato a quel modem, quindi alla stessa connessione, adesso?
<filiberto> yes
<krabador> filiberto, vai sul task, in alto a destra, dove ti appare la connessione, e clicca su edit connections
<filiberto> ok
<krabador> filiberto, seleziona la connessione alice, e fai modifica
<filiberto> va bene :)
<filiberto> fatto
<filiberto> e adesso ?
<krabador> vai nella sezione ipv4
<filiberto> si ?
<krabador> e verifica che i dns siano settati su auto
<filiberto> ok, settati su auto
<filiberto> aspè
<filiberto> method è su auto
<filiberto> il resto è tutto vuoto
<krabador> filiberto, va bene, per il momento chiudi
<filiberto> ok
<filiberto> poi ?
<krabador> sempre nello stesso menu di prima
<krabador> vai su connection information
<Delfino1983> sera
<krabador> filiberto, ti è stato assegnato un indirizzo ip?
<Delfino1983> da quando ubuntu ha inserito amazon nel suo s.o e diventato merd
<filiberto> ok, poi ?
<filiberto> si
<Delfino1983> lasciate xde ubuntu
<Delfino1983> usate debian
<Delfino1983> anche stalman contro ubuntu
<filiberto> che devo fare con l'ip ?
<krabador> Delfino1983, hai finito?
<Delfino1983> si
<krabador> filiberto, ti è stato assegnato un indirizzo ip?
<filiberto> sì
<filiberto> ce l'ho
<filiberto> a cosa mis erve ?
<krabador> filiberto,a sapere se il dhcp funziona
<krabador> torna in edit connection
<krabador> torna nella sezione ipv4
<filiberto> ok
<filiberto> fatto
<filiberto> poi <'
<krabador> inserisci e nel dns, inserisci 85.37.17.46 , al che riconnettiti e prova
<filiberto> ?
<filiberto> ho fatto, ma non va internet
<filiberto> manca la connessione
<krabador> filiberto, hai inserito il dns che ti ho detto, sconnesso, e poi riconnesso
<krabador> per poi provare da firefox?
<filiberto> yes
<filiberto> sì, ma c'è sempre l'onnipresente scritta
<filiberto> server not founf
<krabador> filiberto, come è connesso il pc con cui stai navigando adesso?
<filiberto> con la wifi
<filiberto> che viene rilevata in automatico
<filiberto> poi metto il cd di alice che mi installa la connessioen in automatico
<filiberto> ci clicco e mi connette ad internet
<filiberto> solo che ubuntu non legge il cd xD
<krabador> è win?
<filiberto> yes
<filiberto> allora
<filiberto> su ubuntu
<filiberto> ho fatto sudo ppoeconf
<filiberto> fatto sempre sì e all'improvviso mi si è connesso
<filiberto> adesso proprio è andato
<filiberto> adesso riavvio e vedo
<filiberto> ecco qua
<filiberto> al riavvio mi scompare la rete wifi
<filiberto> non ce la faccio più :(
<jester-> filiberto: lspci | grep -i network , incolla qui la risposta
<filiberto> non posso, escono tanti comandi
<filiberto> come la incollo ?
<krabador> lspci | grep -i wireless
<filiberto> da questo pc dite ?
<krabador> no
<krabador> dall'ubuntu
<filiberto> eh, come faccio ad incollare il risultato su un altro pc ?
<jester-> lo scrivi
<filiberto> dai, come faccio ?
<filiberto> mi ci vorrebbe almeno mezz'ora xD
<jester-> filiberto: una riga la scrivi
<filiberto> usage : lspci [<switches>]
<filiberto> basic display modes :
<jester-> filiberto: lspci | grep -i wireless
<jester-> nel terminale
<filiberto> -mm Produce machine-readable output
<filiberto> -t show bus tree
<jester-> filiberto: ???
<filiberto> ti sto copiando quello che mi è uscito
<jester-> hai dato il comando sbagliato
<jester-> filiberto: lspci | grep -i wireless
<jester-> | shift+\
<filiberto> boh
<filiberto> ssempre la stessa cosa
<jester-> a sinsitra di 1
<filiberto> ah ok
<filiberto> uhm
<filiberto> la mia tasteira ha !!
<filiberto> cioè inizia con 1
<jester-> piga maiusc e \
<jester-> a sinsitra di !1
<jester-> sotto esc
<filiberto> ho una tastiera toshiba
<filiberto> è del pc
<filiberto> non è normale come la vostra
<jester-> cerca \
<filiberto> non esiste quella linea diritta che dite voi
<filiberto> ah si
<filiberto> trovata
<filiberto> okok
<filiberto> 06:02.0 network controller : intel corporation Pro/wireless
<filiberto> 2200 BG [calexico2] network connection rev 05
<filiberto> allora ?
<filiberto> a che mis erve questo comando ?
<jester-> non ha problemi intel
<jester-> serve a vedere che tipo di wifi è
<kiw0> ciao
<filiberto> e adesso ?
<jester-> filiberto: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<kiw0> ho appena aggiornato chromium
<kiw0> mi da questo errore $ chromium-browser
<kiw0> [3010:3035:1210/234309:FATAL:nss_util.cc(396)] NSS_VersionCheck("3.14.3") failed. NSS >= 3.14.3 is required. Please upgrade to the latest NSS, and if you still get this error, contact your distribution maintainer.
<kiw0> Annullato (core dump creato)
<jester-> filiberto: dicci che c'è dentro
<jester-> kiw0: aggiornato come
<filiberto> uhm
<filiberto> cosa vi serve sapere
<kiw0> tramite sinaptic
<filiberto> sono una ventina di righi
<jester-> filiberto: ecco
<jester-> filiberto: che cazzo hai fatto
<jester-> filiberto: usato pppoeconf?
<filiberto> sì, prima
<filiberto> non dovevo ?
<jester-> filiberto: enno
<jester-> filiberto: ci devono stare solo queste 2 righe
<jester-> auto lo
<jester-> iface lo inet loopback
<filiberto> adesso si può risolvere o lo devo riformattare per la 4a volta ?
<jester-> filiberto: sudo gedit cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> tolgi tutto quello dopo
<jester-> iface lo inet loopback
<filiberto> aspè
<filiberto> sono usciti un sacco di warning
<filiberto> e mi si  èaperto un file cat
<jester-> filiberto: modifica ilfile
<filiberto> è bianco
<filiberto> cioè vuoto
<jester-> filiberto: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<filiberto> okok
<jester-> o hai lubuntu
<filiberto> elimino tutto ?
<filiberto> quello dopo loopback ?
<jester-> no tutto dopo
<jester-> auto lo
<jester-> iface lo inet loopback
<filiberto> ok, cancellate le due righe
<filiberto> salvo ?
<jester-> filiberto: si
<filiberto> adesso ?
<jester-> sudo service networking restart
<filiberto> ok, poi ?
<jester-> prova a connettere la wifi
<filiberto> l'icona della wifi è sparita
<jester-> riavvia
<filiberto> non è possibile più connettersi ad essa :)
<filiberto> si è bloccato il pc
<filiberto> non mi fa fare niente
<filiberto> los pengo con il tasto ?
<jester-> eh
<filiberto> sta caricando
<filiberto> ragazzi,c omunque grazie per la pazienza :)
<filiberto> è uscita l'icona del wifi, ma la linea wifi alice è scomparsa
<filiberto> non me la rileva più
<filiberto> che posso fare ?
<jester-> filiberto: iwconfig
<filiberto> ok
<filiberto> poi ?
<jester-> filiberto: c'è wlan=
<jester-> 0
<filiberto> wlan non c'è
<filiberto> comunque tutti i valori sono 0 e off
<jester-> strano
<jester-> filiberto: che versione hai installato
<filiberto> l'ultima che esiste
<filiberto> quella di stamattina
<jester-> 13.10?
<filiberto> penso di sì
<jester-> pensi o ei sicuro
<filiberto> è l'ultima che c'era sul sito
<jester-> lsb_release -r
<filiberto> come si fa a vedere ?
<filiberto> 13.10
<jester-> !ripristino | filiberto
<ubot-it> filiberto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<filiberto> cioè ?
<jester-> e non usare pppoeconf
<filiberto> devo riformattare per la 4a volta ?
<jester-> leggi la guida
<filiberto> va bene
<jester-> non serve formattare
<filiberto> lo chiama ripristino, ma sempre quello è
<filiberto> metti il cd del so dentro al lettore, riavvii e fai partire
<filiberto> e lui poi ripristina tutto da capo
<jester-> eh
<filiberto> quindi una volta fatto questo ripristino, cosa devo fare ?
<filiberto> pppoeconf mi elimina la wifi
<jester-> ppoeconf non serve con il routere e fa casino
<jester-> da appena installlato devi vedere la wifi  e connetterla
<filiberto> eh, 6 ore e nessuno è riuscito a connettermela xD
<filiberto> la wifi la vede, ma non si connette ad internet
<jester-> filiberto: intel va senza fare nulla se non ti connetti il problema forse è il ruter
<jester-> o sei lontano
<filiberto> ma è nella stanza a fianco e poi con ppoeconf me lo rileva
<filiberto> windows me lo rileva
<jester-> va bè usa pppoeconf
<filiberto> eh, ma dopo spento il pc mi sparisce la funzione wifi
<filiberto> non ha senso xD
<filiberto> e sono costretto a ripristinare
<filiberto> mica posso fare 10 ripristini al giorno ? T___T
<filiberto> o no ?
<filiberto> vabbè io vado ragazzi
<filiberto> e grazie di nuovo
<viu1974> Buionasera a tutto il canale
<viu1974> avrei bisogno si una mano per risolvere un problema con ubuntu 13.10 .... ce nessuno cosi gentile da potermi aiutare?
<nannes> !dettagli | viu1974
<ubot-it> viu1974: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<viu1974> ok.... ho appena fatto l'aggiornamento automatico da <Ubuntu 13.04 a Ubuntu 13.10...... adesso la 13.10 non parte piu... carica fino ad arrivare ad una schermata nera e da li non si muove...
<viu1974> la mia macchina e la seguente>
<viu1974> asus portatile X54H corei3 con 4GB di ram
<viu1974> Scheda grafica ATI HD 7470m
<viu1974> da notare che comunque anche se ce la schermata nera, l'hard disk continua a lavorare
<viu1974> ho gia fatto qualche ricerca con google e ho provato qualche soluzione data a persone con problemi simili ma niente da fare... non va
<jester-> viu1974: riavvia in ecovery e al menu abiliti l network. poi vai in root e dai comando: dpkg ---configure -a
<jester-> apt-get -f  install
<jester-> apt-get dist-upgrade
<viu1974> ora provo.. grazie 1000
<jester-> facile che non abbia completato
<viu1974> a dopo..
<viu1974> risalve a tutti
<krabador> salve
<viu1974> X jester.... ciao o provato le indicazioni che mi hai dato prima ma qundo do il comando dpkg --configure -a da errore: impossibile accedere all'area di stato di dpkg: file sysem in sola lettura
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-11
<bc__> ciao c ' è qualcuno per caso?
<kiw0> io
<krabador> bc__, chiedi
<bc__> ciao krabador
<bc__> ti spiego velocemnte
<bc__> ubuntu 10.04
<bc__> cerco di eseguire una patch
<bc__> e mi dice
<bc__> " root@ubuntu:/root/cadence/installs/IC615/tools# ./sfk ./sfk: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory root@ubuntu:/root/cadence/installs/IC615/tools#  "
<bc__> i file della patch sono un eseguibile con nome "sfa" e un file di testo "patch" il cui contenuto è la seguente stringa di codice "./sfk rep -bylist flexlm.pat -yes -dir . "
<bc__> ho provato in tutti i modi a installare " libstdc++.so.5" ma non ci riesco
<bc__> e sinceramente non credo sia questo il problema
<bc__> krabador: ci sei?
<krabador> bc__, dimmi
<bc__> hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<krabador> è per dc++?
<bc__> e penso di si
<bc__>  libstdc++.so.5
<bc__> ma io ho già installata la versione 6 mi sa
<mnemonik> ho un problema... ho installato xubuntu... poi ho fatto un operazione... ho creato un nuovo utente e gli ho dato diritti da amministratore e poi ho cancellato il primo utente... ho riavviato... riesco alla sessione con la mia password però poi non riesco a installare programma... non riesco ad acquisire diritti come superuser...come mai?
<krabador> !ripristino | mnemonik
<ubot-it> mnemonik: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<kiw0> notte
<valmars> buongiorno
<valmars> chi può aiutarmi per far riconoscere la webcam integrata su notebook packard bell con S.O. ubuntu 11.10? grazie.
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Waterfall> mi servirebbe un pochino di assistenza
<Waterfall> ho appena installato ubuntu su un pc ma non so come spegnere il computer ora
<ExPBoy> Waterfall, in linea di massima trovi in alto a destra il tuo nome utente se clicchi ti compare un menù e tra le voci trovi anche quella per spegnere
<ExPBoy> poi dipende da che versione di ubuntu e che de hai messo
<Waterfall> ho messo la 13.04
<ExPBoy> Waterfall, ok
<Waterfall> e conosco ubuntu ma in alto non ho il mio nome
<Waterfall> ho solo le doppie freccie la casella di posta l'audio e l'ora
<ExPBoy> allora doimmi che de hai messo
<ExPBoy> a destra delle doppie frecdce coa c'è?
<Waterfall> la lettera
<ExPBoy> cliccaci sopra
<ExPBoy> che ti compare?
<Waterfall> disponibile assente etc
<ExPBoy> Waterfall, ma che de hai messo (e 3)
<Waterfall> in che seso ex
<ExPBoy> DE= gnome uniti kde echeneso
<Waterfall> gnome
<ExPBoy> allora non capisco come fai a non avere il nome utente in alto a destra
<valmars> buongiorno
<Waterfall> provo a riavviare e vedo se cambia qualcosa
<Waterfall> visto che ha finito ora gli aggiornamenti
<ExPBoy> riavviare? mica sei in windows
<Waterfall> si ma è un installazione nuova e ha appena aggiornato il sistema
<Waterfall> lo so lo so che non è win
<ExPBoy> Waterfall, ok se sai inutile che ti dica :)
<waterfall_> grazie dell'aiuto  ora è tutto a posto grazie del supporto^_^
<bianghouse> ciao sono sulla 11.10 vorrei passare alla 12.04 con la distro upgrade, uso la cartella /usr/local/ come installazione dei miei programmi (/usr/local/bin in particolare come root dir), con l'aggiornamento questa cartella viene toccata?
<akis24> bianghouse: l'aggiornamento non pregiudica i programmi installati
<akis24> bianghouse:  ma attenzione a effettuare aggiornamento  se si hanno ppa aggiunti ..
<bianghouse> si infatti...li ho disabilitati tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bianghouse> un altro dubbio/problema che ho è il driver per la scheda video...ho installato amd catalyst, speriamo che non abbia stravolto il file xorg.conf
<bianghouse> altrimenti rimango al "buio"
<akis24> bianghouse: se  hai installato driver e funziona non dovrebbe darti problemi sempre se preso da repo ufficiali
<jester-> bianghouse: incrocia le dita catalyst se non richiesto da drivers aggiuntivi è vleno
<jester-> veleno
<bianghouse> akis24:è corretto disabilitare tutti i ppa dopo aver aggiornato all'ultima versione  disponibile per  l'attuale distro di ubuntu?
<akis24> bianghouse: sarebbe corretto non averne di ppa
<bianghouse> cioè...prima aggiorno tutto -> poi disabilito-> poi faccio l'upgrade
<bianghouse> ok
<jester-> poi reinstalli anche
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> sarebbe come dire: piglio la polmonite e poi chiudo le finestre
<bianghouse> beh dipende da quanto uno è masochista
<ExPBoy> bianghouse, ma perchè tutti sti ppa in mezzo?
<jester-> eh ppa mi ammalo per bene e poi li tolgo
<bianghouse> jester:che mi consigli di fare con i driver amd?
<jester-> bianghouse: hai installato il catalyst?
<jester-> ati funza con gli open
<jester-> ati ha passato la baracca ai dev linux
<bianghouse> adesso...quando ho installato ubuntu tipo 3 anni fa mi pare proprio di no
<jester-> da un paio d'anni e vanno pure bene
<jester-> se driver aggiuntivi non le prescrive installi catalyst e al reboot vedi un bel nero intenso
<bianghouse> ergo?
<jester-> ergo sara piu figa della schermata blue di winz
<bianghouse> li rimuovo prima dell'aggiornamento? me li tengo?
<jester-> vedi te
<jester-> se si scassa x farai un bel ripristino
<jester-> !riprostino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'riprostino'
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<bianghouse> akis24: chiedo a te un consiglio sui driver video che avevo installato per la scheda, visto che il consiglio finale è "fai te"
<bianghouse> ci arrivavo anche da solo a questa soluzione
<bianghouse> anzi è "vedi te"
<akis24> bianghouse: io reinstallerei ex-novo  da zero per capirci ..
<bianghouse> si lo so, ho sempre fatto così
<akis24> bianghouse:  rimettere qualche programma non ci vuole poi tanto
<jester-> bianghouse: mi pare di aver detto che se non consigliati in driver aggiuntivi c'è alta probabilità che al rebbot vedi un bel nero intenso nel monitor
<jester-> e non basta rimuoverli devi pure ripritinare le lib originali
<bianghouse> ma ho un sacco di roba che non so dove appoggiare...ti po tre macchine virtuali con cui sono costretto a lavorare
<jester-> aaah ci lavori pure
<jester-> e rendi il sistema instabile?
<bianghouse> nooo era una battuta...fai te
<glpiana> bianghouse, hai tre macchine virtuale su cui lavori e di cui non hai backup?
<bcona> salve a tutti
<bcona> c' è qualcuno che può essermi d' aiuto per caso?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bcona> allora ubuntu 10.04 ho installato un programma, avvio la patch per l' attivazione e una volta dato il comando per eseguire la patch il terminale mi restituisce che no ha potuto eseguire il comando causa "libstdc++.so.5" librerie non trovate
<bcona> adesso cosa potrei fare? ho provato in tutti i modi a installare queste librerie ma niente
<glpiana> bcona, in quali modi?
<bcona> tutti possibili trovati sul web
<jester-> bcona: 10.04 non è piu supportata
<bcona> mi diceva che non trovava sorgenti
<bcona> da cui recuperare la libreria
<jester-> bcona: cosa vorresti patciare
<bcona> e quindi cosa faccio provo con l' ultima versione?
<glpiana> bcona, li libe che cerchi stanno nei repo ufficiali, ma dato che stai usando una versione obsoleta puoi al massimo usare i repository old-version
<bcona> è per l' attivazione di una licenza
<jester-> bcona: serve la lib-dev di solito
<jester-> piu che patch digiamo un tarocco
<bcona> io ho controllato e nei miei pacchetti avevo la versione dopo, la libstdc++.so.6
<ExPBoy> bcona, se è una licenza rivolgiti a chi ti ha fornito il pacchetto
<jester-> si facile che serva la -dev
<bcona> e cioè cosa dovrei trovare nei pacchetti?
<bcona> *cercare
<glpiana> stiamo inoltre parlando di softwra esterno, per cui qui non c'è supporto al riguardo
<glpiana> bcona, ma facile che ti basti creare un link ismbolico alle librerie .6
<ExPBoy> bcona, devi rivolgerti al fornitore del pacchetto
<bcona> ExPBoy non saprei dove recuperarlo XD
<ExPBoy> ?
<bcona> come faccio a fare il link simbolico?
<bcona> il fornitore del pacchetto intendo
<glpiana> ln -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<ExPBoy> bcona,  a parte che siamo OT ma il pacchetto se ha una licenza vuol dire che ti è stato venduto o no?
<bcona> ma se provo con una distro più vecchia che magari ha nitidamente le librerie libstdc++.so.5 ?
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> o la patch gli serve proprio per non comprarlo
<ExPBoy> aaahhh
<jester-> eh
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> ExPBoy: ven giò dala broca
<ExPBoy> allora è roba illegale
<ExPBoy> jester-, io credo nella buona fede:)
<bcona> ma certo che l' ho comprato ragazzi
<glpiana> ExPBoy, ma no, ma vaaaaaa
<glpiana> bcona, allora rivolgiti al produttore del software
<jester-> mica ha detto che l'ha rubbata
<bcona> solo che faccio prima a risolverò io che stare a chiamare chi me lo ha venduto
<jester-> come quelli che con aircrack testano la propria rete
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> lol
<bcona> lol
<jester-> in buona fede bisogna credere
<bcona> bo sto provando con una versione più vecchiotta
<bcona> un altro dubbio ragazzi una app mi dice che non la avvia poiché è per piattaforma x86
<bcona> c' è un modo per farla funzionare su ubuntu 64 bit?
<bcona> magari mi linkage qualche guida e me la studio XD
<bcona> venite incontro ai nuovi ubuntiani XD
<jester-> bcona: devi passare minimo alla 12,10 che gestisce pure app a 32 bit se gli dai in pasto le lib
<bcona> ma si ora provo la 13 e basta
<jester-> la 14.04 è obsoleta e fuori assitenza
<jester-> la 10.4
<bcona> è che mi piaceva l' lxde tema ubuntu però
<jester-> ci sarà anche sulla 13.04
<jester-> o 10
<bcona> si ma quando installo poi l' lxde esce una cosa orribile XD non sembra più ubuntu
<bianghouse> glpiana:il backup ce l'ho
<bcona> ma sulla 13 a 64 bit se eseguo l' app a 32 bit la fa andare?
<jester-> bcona: purchè ci sino le librerie a 32 bit se richieste
<jester-> ci siano
<bcona> al max le installo io giusto?
<jester-> eh
<bcona> ok allora provo ora con la 32bit
<bcona> se riscolvo il probo della libstdc++.so.5 provo con la 64 bit
<bcona> vi aggiorno
<bcona> ringrazio voi ma anche vmware machine XD
<bcona> *fusion
<jester-> fusion è per osx
<glpiana> bianghouse, se hai un backup allora non hai problemi a reinstallare
<jester-> bcona: vmware player è gratis per winz e linucs
<bcona> si cari ma io sono un macosxiano
<bcona> ancora per poco se risolvo sto problema ahuahuahu
<bcona> lol
<jester-> bcona: c'è virtualbox aggratis
<jester-> metti lincs al posto di osx?
<bcona>  si si ma ho vmware fusion
<bcona> lo comprai in offerta
<bcona> studenti
<jester-> cerca coi torrent
<bcona> tribooto
<bcona> MAC + WIN E LIN
<bcona> tutto su un ssd
<jester-> ciumbia
<bcona> ahah
<bcona> e si è una ottima cosa
<bcona> poi io lavoro con due monitor
<bcona> quindi che sia un macbook pro sui cui sono installati win e lin non fa differenza XD
<jester-> come avere un harem
<bcona> si vabè non esageriamo
<MrFrog> salve
<MrFrog> ho installato kubuntu e dopo il grub si presenta lo schermo nero
<jester-> MrFrog: al boot vedi il menu ?
<MrFrog> si
<jester-> MrFrog: ecco, batti la lettera  e   cerchi la riga con quiet splash e aggiungi, lasciando uno spazio: nomodeset quindi F10 per fare il boot se funza lo rendiamo definitivo
<MrFrog> nella riga compare quiet splash $vt_handoff
<MrFrog> dove metto nomodeset?+
<jester-> appena dopo splash
<nannes> MrFrog: al posto di quiet splas
<nannes> eh
<MrFrog> come al posto, jester diceva di aggiungere
<nannes> è uguale
<MrFrog> è normale quel handoff?
<nannes> ma non lo guardare quello, vai direttamente a fare la procedura! Certo che è normale :]
<MrFrog> sempre schermata nera e pc bloccato
<MrFrog> non capisco, da live funziona
<MrFrog> riprovato, ora escono dei comandi in sucessione
<MrFrog> successione
<nannes> vedi se riesce a partire dopo quella "successione"
<MrFrog> ok attendo
<MrFrog> si è fermato e non va avanti
<MrFrog> sda attached scsi disk
<nannes> si è fermato con quello MrFrog?
<MrFrog> si
<MrFrog> quella è l'ultima linea
<nannes> ho capito.. è la ssd
<MrFrog> non uso ssd
<nannes> ah?!
<nannes> ok
<MrFrog> hardisk
<nannes> c'è UEFI ?
<nannes> riesci ad entrare in Recovery Mode, in una Root console?
<MrFrog> provo
<nannes> se non hai provato, fallo ^^^
<nannes> yeah
<MrFrog> uefi non so dove trovarlo
<nannes> MrFrog: vai in rec.mode
<MrFrog> anche in recovery si ferma alla stessa riga
<MrFrog> se ti puo aiutare in una riga mi scrive device not ready errno=-16
<jester-> MrFrog: hd è sano?
<MrFrog> certo
<MrFrog> anche ram
<MrFrog> tutto ok
<MrFrog> c'è anche una altro sistema funzionante
<MrFrog> provando altre distro alcune funzionano
<jester-> installato con la stessa live?
<MrFrog> secondo me ubuntu kubuntu e lubuntu  hanno problemi col mio hardware
<MrFrog> o meglio io ho problema con loro
<jester-> puo darsi, 13.10?
<MrFrog> si
<MrFrog> 13.10
<jester-> pc vecchio?
<MrFrog> abbastanza
<MrFrog> ad esempio linux mint funziona
<MrFrog> con debian
<jester-> dalla 13.04 la retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta, prova la 12.04
<MrFrog> tutte le live anche ubuntu vanno
<jester-> infatto hanno 4 o 5 versioni di kernel piu vecchie
<MrFrog> a sulla 12.04 trovo mozzilla aggiornato?
<jester-> certo
<MrFrog> è supportata a lungo?
<jester-> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<MrFrog> grazie mille
<MrFrog> quale versione 32 o 64?  processore amd sempron 3000+
<jester-> MrFrog: se cpu a 64bit meglio la 64
<MrFrog> bene
<jester-> se hai meno do 4 giga di ram va bene anche la 32
<jester-> prestazioni differenze non significative su un vecchio pc
<nag_> Ciao a tutti! E' possibile chiedere una mano su Debian, oppure devo cercare altrove?
<nannes> !debian | nag_
<ubot-it> nag_: Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<nannes>  / join #debian-it
<MrFrog_> sto impazzendo, dopo la 13.10 ho installato la 12.04 ma niente, sempre schermata nera dopo il grub di avvio
<nannes> MrFrog_: anche ora hai provato recovery mode?
<MrFrog_> si
<MrFrog_> stesso identico problema
<MrFrog_> la live funziona
<MrFrog_> installato no
<nannes> MrFrog_: per caso hai la doppia GPU (una integrata e una nvidia dedicata)^?
<nannes> MrFrog_:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<MrFrog_> si è doppia
<MrFrog_> ma la procedura nomodeset l'ho gia provata
<bcoro> ciao ragazzi
<bcoro> allora io devo installare sta libreria "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 libggz2"
<bcoro> sono riuscito a farlo sulla 13.04 e vorrei farlo sulla 10.04
<bcoro> poiché non è più supportata sapete indicarmi un metodo per installare queste librerie su 10.04? poiché mi serve la 10.04
<MrFrog_> nannes potrebbe essere qualcosa da disabilitare da bios?
<bcoro> no sono da macchina virtuale
<bcoro> ecmq solo le "libstdc++5" devo installare
<Bizio> Ciao a tutti. Sono su Xubuntu che ovviamente usa thunar come file manager. Mi servirebbe utilizzare il protocollo WebDAV. Thunar non lo supporta? Se lo supporta, come faccio ad accedere ad un server da una qualsiasi finestra di thunar? Grazie.
<MrFrog_> help per schermata nera dopo installazione
<Bizio> Ciao a tutti. Sono su Xubuntu che ovviamente usa thunar come file manager. Mi servirebbe utilizzare il protocollo WebDAV. Thunar non lo supporta? Se lo supporta, come faccio ad accedere ad un server da una qualsiasi finestra di thunar? Grazie.
<MrFrog_> nannes ancora non ho risolto :-(
<irko> buongiorno ragazzi sapete dirmi come installare un gestore archivi rar su lubuntu? Grazie
<nannes> MrFrog_: Dov'eri arrivato?
<nannes> irko: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras     dovrebbe essere abbastanza.
<MrFrog_> ho provato nomodeset
<irko> nannes grazie mille
<MrFrog_> nannes ci sono novità, se  dopo la riga initramfs digito exit il sistema avvia
<MrFrog_> come faccio per far si che al prossimo avvio si risolva?
<irko> ragazzi cè la possibilità di creare un collegamento  del cestino sulla scrivania su lubuntu?
<nannes> Ma quando mai digitando "exit" un sistema si avvia ?!??  ass
<nannes> irko: ti mollo il comando per il terminale, aspetta unsec
<MrFrog_> eppure funziona
<MrFrog_> l'ho letto in un post
<MrFrog_> e va
<nannes> fammi vedè sto post, che come lo spieghi tu è un po ammò ammò
<MrFrog_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3227611
<nannes> irko: Sul desktop fai Tasto Destro > Nuovo > File di testo   .... lo chiami così →  cestino.desktop  ← altrimenti non funziona
<nannes> e dentro questo file di testo devi Incollare stà roba:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6556053/
<Fra_Supercar83> Ciao a tutti, sapresti consigliarmi un buon software per convertire vari formati video??
<MrFrog_> hai letto il post Nannes?
<nannes> Fra_Supercar83: AviDemux
<nannes> !info avidemux
<ubot-it> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu13 (saucy), package size 764 kB, installed size 1957 kB
<irko> nannes super gentile grazie mille
<irko> ho risolto
<nannes> irko: di nulla ;)
<nannes> MrFrog_: Ma è un computer vecchiozzolo il tuo?
<MrFrog_> si, ho appunto installato lubuntu perchè si adatta con i vecchi pc no?
<nannes> ok, ma quanto vecchio? dammi un po' di dati
<MrFrog_> amd sempron 3000+ ; 2 giga di ram
<MrFrog_> gira anche windows 8
<MrFrog_> nannes ci sei?
<nannes> sempre
<MrFrog_> non mi hai piu risposto
<nannes> Scusa, però ricorda questo:
<nannes> !nick
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<nannes> !tab
<nannes> !nome
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nome'
<nannes> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<nannes> ^^
<MrFrog_> nannes:  hai letto a proposito del comando exit sul post?
<nannes> sì ma quella è una versione vecchissima, e tu non hai nemmeno la shell disponibile da quanto hai detto
<nannes> dammi qualche minuto
<MrFrog_> ok
<Michele__> volevo chiedere si può istallare da cd senza connessione grazie
<carli> ciao ragazzi sapete aiutarmi per quanto riguarda i codec per vedere i film streaming su lubuntu?
<nannes> carli: Cambia la domanda. qui non aiutiamo a vedere i film in streaming
<nannes> !installazione | Michele__
<ubot-it> Michele__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<carli> Ciao ragazzi potete aiutarmi ad installare i codec video su firefox in lubuntu? (scusate per la domanda precedente)
<Michele__> ok grazie vi farò sapere.
<nannes> carli:  il comando è questo -----> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-installer
<carli> nannes grazie mille
<nannes> ;)
<nannes> MrFrog_: Ma quindi ottieni almeno la shell BusyBox di initramfs??
<Fra_Supercar83> nannes, avidemux è sui rep multiverse anche su Precise?
<nannes> !info avidemux precise
<ubot-it> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu11 (precise), package size 760 kB, installed size 1953 kB
<nannes> Sì Fra_Supercar83 ^^
<MrFrog_> ora che ho aggiornato il sistema non piu, però compaiono dei comandi in successione, quando si fermano digito exit e avvia
<MrFrog_> posso renderlo automatico?
<MrFrog_> ora mi compare il menu del ripristino
<MrFrog_> che faccio?
<MrFrog_> nannes:  ora compare il menu ripristino
<MrFrog_> nannes:consigli?
<nannes> no, bisogna risolverlo, non rendere il tutto automatico
<MrFrog_> nannes: che consigli?
<MrFrog_> nannes: ora ho il menu ripristino
<carli> nannes non ho risolto il problema. mi dice che ho gia istallato le piu recente versione
<nannes> carli: vai su firefox, e scrivi  about:plugins
<Anonimo> Salve a tutti. Ho provato ieri ad installare ubuntu sul mio laptop su cui avevo già una partizione principale con Windows, ma all'avvio di Grub mi si presentano degli errori. Essenzialmente Grub non riesce a far partire il sistema Windows a causa di un "Errore di lettura disco". C'è la possibilità non perdere tutti i dati e di riuscire a configurare in maniera ottimale Grub? Grazie in anticipo.
<carli> nannes fatto
<Bizio> Ciao a tutti. C'è un modo per usare xubuntu con thunar per il protocollo webDAV?
<nannes> carli: fai vedere la lista che ti esce... please incollalo su   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nannes> Anonimo: Uubntu parte correttament, invece? :D
<Anonimo> nannes: Si, ma (purtroppo) ho bisogno di far partire anche Windows :)
<nannes> Certo. Mi serviva come dato tecnico
<carli2> nannes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6556274/
<nannes> Anonimo: Versione di windows?
<Anonimo> nannes: Windows 7 home premium
<puffinho> bella Nannes... ..ora il pc lavora dalle 4.30 h alle 5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<puffinho> W bumblebee !!!!
<puffinho> (volevo dirtelo !! ;D .....grazie mille !! !  )
<puffinho> ....quindi VAI DI UbStudiOOoooo !!!!!
<puffinho> BYe  ;)
<nannes> Ma come lavora solo mezz'ora?
<carli2> nannes ti ho incollato tutto su pastebin
<nannes> carli2: sembra ok! Fai un test con youtube!
<carli2> youtube funziona
<carli2> ma altri video no
<Bizio> Ciao a tutti. C'è un modo per usare xubuntu con thunar per il protocollo webDAV?
<nannes> carli2: Sii più specifico: altri Quali?
<carli2> streaming
<nannes> ma scusa stanno tutti in flash gli streaming, se vedi youtube vedi anche quelli! Ti esce qualche errore?
<carli2> no mi chiede di aggiornare i codec
<carli2> forse posso provare a ravviare potrebbe essere una soluzione?
<nannes> carli2: che sito è?
<nannes> Bizio: perché un file manager dovrebbe gestire un protocollo web?  :S   A ognuno il suo, scusa
<Bizio> nannes, nautilus lo fa
<Bizio> e con gigolo non ci riesco
<nannes> ma nautilus è speciale :P
<nannes> viene da Gnome :P
<goodman> salve a tutti, è l'ennesima volta che provo a vedere sky go su ubuntu 12.04 LTS, con wine pipelight ecc...ma il risultato finale è che dopo aver selezionato qualsiasi tipo di canale mi compare l'errore 6030b e l'invito a riprovare più tardi
<Bizio> nannes, che mi consigli di alternativo per xubuntu?
<Anonimo> nannes: Hai qualche idea a riguardo? Sono a metà tra il formattare e lo spaccare tutto :)
<carli2> nannes apposto ho cambiato sito e funziona
<carli2> grazie mille nannes
<nannes> bien, di nulla :
<nannes> Bizio: gigolo
<nannes> è perfetto, perché non riesci?
<nannes> !info gigolo
<ubot-it> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<Bizio> nannes, mi connette con devs:// anziché https://
<Bizio> e a me serve che mi connetta in https://
<alex____> ciao
<goodman> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<nannes> Bizio: posso chiedere perché non usi un bel collegamento sftp come fan tutti? e tra l'altro è molto più sicuro
<Bizio> nannes, perché il servizio di hosting non lo supporta
<nannes> ma non esiste LOL
<nannes> non esiste un servizio di hosting che non usi ftp , questa è bella
<Fra_Supercar83> nannes, fantatastico Avidemux! Mi ha convertito un intero DVD in 5 minuti!! Grazie!
<Bizio> è autistici/inventati
<Bizio> non so se conosci
<nannes> no
<Fra_Supercar83> goodman, in cosa esattamente?
<goodman>  è l'ennesima volta che provo a vedere sky go su ubuntu 12.04 LTS, con wine pipelight ecc...ma il risultato finale è che dopo aver selezionato qualsiasi tipo di canale mi compare l'errore 6030b e l'invito a riprovare più tardi
<nannes> Fra_Supercar83: mi sembra strano, soli 5 minuti.. stai attento alla qualità eh :)
<nannes> Comunque AviDemux è famoso, viene usato anche su Win :)
<Fra_Supercar83> nannes, te lo posso garantire è perfetto!  Ha limato solo un Gb su 4 :)
<nannes> ahh allora è normale! Quasi non hai compresso :)
<Fra_Supercar83> goodman, mi dispiace ma in questo ambito non so esserti d'aiuto perchè non uso periodicamente Wine. Sorry :'(
<nannes> MrFrog_: hai dei superblocchi corrotti probabilmente...
<nannes> vediamo di risolvere
<nannes> Ma aspetta... hai appena installato giusto?
<MrFrog_> capisco, vorrei risolvere
<MrFrog_> si , ho installato da poco
<nannes> c'è anche windows, o è da solo?
<MrFrog_> anche windows 8
<MrFrog_> nannes:  c'è anche windows 8
<nannes> aaaaaaaaaaah ecco il problema :)
<nannes> la creazione delle partizioni non è andata bene. Fai prima a reinstallare.
<nannes> PERO' prima devi assicurarti di una cosa:
<nannes> che windows sia intatto, e che tu riesca a preparare le partizioni già da windows
<nannes> Riesci a fare il boot da windows?
<Fra_Supercar83> Ciao a tutti e grazie nannes
<MrFrog_> da windows funziona tutto alla perfezione
<MrFrog_> ma scusa come faccio a preparare le partizioni da windows in ext4?
<nannes> MrFrog_: Fai il boot con windows, e torna qui che ti guido nella creazione delle partizioni
<nannes> no il file system non lo crei ma almeno si prepara
<MrFrog_> le partizioni le so fare , ma in ext4 non credo che da windows sia possibile
<nannes> MrFrog_: Mi dai il modello del pc?
<nannes> MrFrog_: Non devi fare ext4, e trenta. Ext4 te lo crea ubuntu all'installazione, ma se hai le partizioni pronte è molto meglio
<MrFrog_> è un vecchio packard bell desktop
<MrFrog_> dunque è windows 8 che inibisce l'installazione?
<nannes> come fa ad essere vecchio e avere win8
<nannes> aaaaah ce l'hai messo tu a forza :D
<MrFrog_> infatti me lo son chiesto anche io
<MrFrog_> ovviamente ho installato io windows 8.1
<MrFrog_> ma gira alla perfezione
<MrFrog_> non a forza, normale installazione
<MrFrog_> tutto compatibile
<MrFrog_> boot velocissimo
<MrFrog_> misteri di windows
<nannes> quale hai messo prima?
<MrFrog_> windows
<MrFrog_> nannes:  qual'è il miglior plugin per il flash di Lubuntu?
<MrFrog_> per firefox
<nannes> MrFrog_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-installer
<MrFrog_> thanks
<nannes> I plugin sono sempre gli stessi, non c'è un "migliore".  Free non sono, sono proprietari i maledetti. però tanto flash sta scadendo con l'arrivo di html5.. sta declinando, morendo. Finalmente
<FeFy> buongiorno
<FeFy> ho un problema con lo scanner , mi funziona solo se lancio x-sane in modalità sudo !
<nannes> !supporto | FeFy
<ubot-it> FeFy: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<nannes> sorry lol
<nannes> scusami, l'autocompletamento non ha funzionato, stavo scrivendo scanner e mi ha scritto supporto xf
<nannes> !scanner | FeFy
<ubot-it> FeFy: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<FeFy> ho risolto grazie
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti
<LoZioNe> risalve
<roht> ciao
<tegularius> ciao a tutti! domanda: avevo linux mint poi ci ho installato sopra ubuntu 13.10. non riesco ad aggiungere il repository multiverse. qualcunio conosce l'url giusta per ubuntu 13.10? grazie.
<tegularius> tutti occupati ragazzi?
<cristian_c> tegularius, in che senso non riesci?
<tegularius> nel pannello sorgenti software non compare il repository multiverse
<tegularius> così non posso spuntarlo per aggiungerlo
<nannes> tegularius: strano.. ma puoi aggiungerlo anche a mano!
<tegularius> esatto
<tegularius> ma non trovo l'indirizzo
<nannes> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> tegularius: cancella tutto e sostituisci con questo  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6556737/
<nannes> poi Salva ed Esci da gedit, e da terminale finisci il tutto con →  sudo apt-get update
<tegularius> ok. grazie davvero!
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, alla fine formattare non è servito a nulla...
<LoZioNe> devo cambiare propio gli hd mi sa
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, ? di cosa stai parlando?
<LoZioNe> sai del grub che mi era partito ecc...
<tegularius> approfitterei per farvi un'altra domanda: come dicevo prima ho installato linux mint. poi ho aggiunto il desktop ubuntu 13.10 che voglio mantenere e non voglio piu usare mint. ma purtroppo mi trovo con una versione mischiata sia come applicazioni che come gestione software
<LoZioNe> alla fine ho riformattato tutto il pc
<tegularius> c'è un modo o una guida per eliminare completamente mint e usare una versione di ubuntu pulita?
<LoZioNe> adesso win7 mi segnala che ho dei settori danneggiati negli hd e che devo fare un backup
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, eh
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, adesso mi servirebbe un programma valido per fare la scansione dei cluster danneggiati e isolarli?Oppure è causa persa?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, che ubuntu usi?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, per ora sono su win7 appena formattato
<cristian_c> lol
<LoZioNe> ho una 13.10 con Unity su usb
<LoZioNe> mi servirebbe un qualcosa che ripari/isoli i cluster degli hd...anche se non so fino a che punto potrei salvare le cose
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, allora usa quella
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, comunque, in questi casi pare che il danno sia fisico, a quanto mi hai detto
<cristian_c> sarebbe meglio non salvarci altra roba
<LoZioNe> difatti
<cristian_c> e cambiare disco
<LoZioNe> e il problema è che me lo segnala anche su un'altro hd -.-"
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> LoZioNe: pia uno stok di hd nuoi o uno da un paio di tera
<jester-> se sono danneggiati andranno sempre peggio
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, che tipo di partizione è?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c,questo hd sarebbe anche il meno...sono solo 320GB per win...
<LoZioNe> ntfs
<jester-> se vecchi la meccanica è consumata e danneggia le suoerfici
<jester-> superfici
<LoZioNe> il mio problema sono i quasi 500GB sul 640GB che mi preoccupano ;)
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, inciso: controlla difetti fisici con uno scandisk
<LoZioNe> stò usando quello di W7
<jester-> LoZioNe: ti fai un bel backup dalla live con grsync
<LoZioNe> esiste un qualcosa di più professional magari che scansioni e isoli i cluster per il momento?
<tegularius> purtroppo non ho risolto. non trovo comunque la dipendenza: gstreamer0.10-ugly-multiverse
<cristian_c> essendo partizione ntfs, meglio tool di winz
<jester-> cetto
<LoZioNe> adesso stò scansionando il C: 320gb
<LoZioNe> per il 640 volevo aspettare,non l'ho manco montato
<LoZioNe> sono a 22.310.000 e qualcosa di processati solo sul C -.-"
<Guest45799> ciao
<Guest45799> come va genti
<cristian_c> tegularius, essendo mint non credo basti rifare la lista dei repo
<Guest45799> c'e un channel per imparare PLC?
<Guest45799> in italiano
<cybernova> !chat | Guest45799
<ubot-it> Guest45799: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tegularius> infatti nel gestore pacchetti non mi trova la dipendenza che mi serve
<cristian_c> tegularius, se ti serve ubuntu, installa ubuntu, mischiare mint e ubuntu non è buona cosa
<ccva> ciao a tutti
<ccva> ho appena installato xubuntu 13.10, ho il problema che non visualizzo la barra del volume
<cristian_c> ccva, barra?
<ccva> ho visto che in molti hanno avuto questo problema, ma non sono riuscito a risolvere seguendo le guide
<cristian_c> quali guide?
<ccva> cristian_c: si, nella barra del menu
<ccva> c'è licona per regolare il volume
<cristian_c> ah, l'indicatore
<cristian_c> ccva, comunque, xfce è diverso da unity
<ccva> yes
<cristian_c> funziona in modo diverso
<ccva> si
<ccva> che centra unity?
<ccva> http://www.lffl.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-volume-indicator-problema.html
<cristian_c> ti riferivi all'indicatore che non c'è in unity
<ccva> questo problema
<ccva> che non ho risolto seguendo la guida
<cristian_c> ccva, io comunque ti consiglio di fare attenzione quando provi guide esterne
<ccva> anche quella su xfce-italia.it ho visto
<cristian_c> ccva, posta il file su pastebin
<cristian_c> ccva, quante guide hai provato?
<ccva> quelle due, che sono le stesse
<ccva> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ccva> al momento è lo stesso che vedi li
<ccva> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556938/
<cristian_c> ccva, verifica che il file /usr/lib/indicator-sound-gtk2/indicator-sound-service esista
<ccva> ehm cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6556961/
<akis24> sera
<ccva> dando nano /usr/lib/indicator-sound-gtk2/indicator-sound-service
<cristian_c> ccva, controlla nel file manager, comunque pare ci sia
<ccva> cristian_c: si c'è
<cristian_c> ccva, digita:  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<asteroid> ciao a tutti
<ccva> cristian_c: xubuntu
<asteroid> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<ccva> (cristian_c a dri la verita come chan avevo messo xubuntu-it mi accorgo ora di esser qui dentro)
<cristian_c> esiste un chan xubuntu-it? XD
<cristian_c> ccva, prova con la sessione xfce, se c'è
<ccva> #xubuntu-it #ubuntu-it Forwarding to another channel
<ccva> dove la vedo cristian_c? al login?
<cristian_c> ccva, sì
<ccva> ho solo quello con cui entro
<ccva> cristian_c: in giro ho trovato questo cmd sudo apt-get install indicator-sound-gtk2 Then, log-out, log-in again.﻿
<ccva> riguardo al problema
<ccva> che dici?
<cristian_c> ccva, ma non dovrebbe bastare xfce4-mixer?
<ccva> nn saprei
<ccva> installo xfce4-mixer?
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere già installato come puoi vedere con dpkg -l | grep xfce4-mixer
<cristian_c> ccva, digita: cat /usr/share/xsessions
<ccva> cat: /usr/share/xsessions: È una directory
<ccva> con dpkg nessun output
<cristian_c> ccva, ls /usr/share/xsessions
<ccva> cristian_c: xfce.desktop  xubuntu.desktop
<cristian_c> ccva, eppure, ho controllato, nei repo c'è
<ccva> bohhh
<ccva> il probl è identico a questo http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lB9KQ1m0MVQ/UmJsbImlOAI/AAAAAAABMWk/yCaw8JI-3Bk/s1600/xubuntu-applet-sound-errore.png
<ccva> è uno screenshoot
<cristian_c> ccva, guarda che hai la sessione xfce
<ccva> si
<cristian_c> prima si era capito di no
<ccva> ma al login nn ho scelte
<cristian_c> ccva, posta una schermata del login
<ccva> mmm
<ccva> come screenshotto?
<cristian_c> ccva, foto
<ccva> ehhh nn riesco
<ccva> :\
<LoZioNe> scusate per l'assenza...ho trovato un formaggio con un bicchiere di vino mentre rientravo in casa ^^
<LoZioNe> qua è ancora che scansiona C:
<valmars> buonasera
<cristian_c> ccva, perché?
<ccva> xke non ho modo di fotografare
<ccva> sto provando ad installare 1 applet
<valmars> chi mi può aiutare? Non riesco a far riconoscere la webcam integrata al mio portatile (Packard bell easy note mx51) con skype.
<cristian_c> ccva, posta una schermata del desktop
<cristian_c> ccva, non avevi l'icona sul pannello?
<ccva> si
<ccva> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lB9KQ1m0MVQ/UmJsbImlOAI/AAAAAAABMWk/yCaw8JI-3Bk/s1600/xubuntu-applet-sound-errore.png
<ccva> è uguale
<ccva> solo che questo ha la barra in basso, io in alto
<cristian_c> ccva, quindi l'applet ce l'hai
<cristian_c> o comunque il pacchetto
<ccva> si si, lindicatore c'è
<ccva> è proprio come in foto c'è ma non da la barra x regolare il volume
<ccva> il volume funziona
<cristian_c> <ccva> con dpkg nessun output
<cristian_c> <ccva> installo xfce4-mixer?
<ccva> ??
<akis24> ccva: vediamo di capire hai icona volume sulla barra ?
<ccva> si akis24
<ccva> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lB9KQ1m0MVQ/UmJsbImlOAI/AAAAAAABMWk/yCaw8JI-3Bk/s1600/xubuntu-applet-sound-errore.png
<ccva> ugualer
<ccva> uguale alla pict
<akis24> ccva: se ci clicchi si apre finestra ?
<ccva_> scusate
<ccva_> rieccomi
<ccva_> akis24: dicevo, è uguale alla pict che ho postato, stesso problema
<akis24> ccva: se vai per affari tuoi continua da solo .. o rispondi vedi tu
<ccva_> akis24: sono caduto
<ccva_> puoi ripastarmi please?
<akis24> ccva_: se vai per affari tuoi continua da solo .. o rispondi vedi tu
<ccva_> questo lho letto
<cristian_c> <akis24> ccva: se ci clicchi si apre finestra ?
<akis24> e qui siamo fermi se nno rispondi alle domande
<ccva_> akis24: scusatemi
<ccva_> ccva [4f1958ea@gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.25.88.234] has quit [Ping timeout: 272 seconds]
<ccva_> caddi
<ccva_> cmq si apre quella finestrella che si vede dallo screenshoot
<ccva_> senza barra
<akis24> ccva_: usa il tasto stamp e posta uno screen del desktop
<ccva_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ccva_> akis24: cristian_c http://imagebin.org/281866
<ccva_> sto facendo 1 altro aggiornamento, speriamo si fixi
<akis24> ccva_: quando finisce riavvii e ci dici se è tutto a posto
<ccva_> ok
<cristian_c> ccva_, aggiornamento?
<akis24> ccva_: che aggiornamento hai fatto richiesto dal sistema ?
<ccva_> si cristian_c del pc, lho istallato da 1 ora
<LoZioNe> scansione degli hd finita...dice che ha riparato dei file e sistemato dei cluster danneggiati...vedremo se è ok...
<cristian_c> ccva_, ah, gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<ccva_> si si aggiornamenti di sistema
<ccva_> ok riavvio
<Guest10482> ciao a tutti...sono un novellino dei pc...mi aiutate non vedo i video yotube con xubuntu...grazie...li vedo bianchi, e se passo il mouse sopra ed apro il destro non mi si apre nulla...
<Guest10482> ok
<cristian_c> Guest10482, ma tu sei max
<Guest10482> si cristian...scusa ma ho visto che eri impegnato con altri e mi vergognavo a chiederti ancora aiuto
<cristian_c> Guest10482, ho visto l'output, i repo sono a posto
<Guest10482> ah e perke non legge youtube
<cristian_c> Guest10482, digita nella barra degli indirizzi del browser: about:plugins
<cristian_c> Guest10482, che pc è?
<Guest10482> l avevo fatto e diceva ok...lo rifaccio e te lo posto
<cristian_c> Guest10482, ah, il risultato su pastebin
<Guest10482> amd 3000 e ran 2Gb
<Guest10482> ok pastbin
<Guest10482> come vado su pastebin senza il tuo link??
<vvcm> niente
<vvcm> uff
<vvcm> cristian_c: ora sono dentro con xfce, stesso probl
<Guest10482> cristian
<Guest10482> come vado su pastebin??? prima mi hai dato il link
<cybernova> !paste | Guest10482
<ubot-it> Guest10482: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest10482> grazie
<Guest10482> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557272/
<vvcm> akis24 niente
<vvcm> stessa situazione dopo il riavvio
<akis24> vvcm: cat /usr/share/dbus-1/services/indicator-sound.service e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vvcm> akis24: questo è la conf che ho settato io http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557288/
<Guest10482> che mi dite, dopo il pastebin?
<akis24> vvcm: si corretta
<vvcm> a seguir le guide si, xo non funziona :(
<vvcm> + che altro è che è 1 pc di un amico, che non sa usare manco windows, non vorrei mai metterlo in situazioni di dover smacchinar con linux
<Guest10482> a cri...che faccio???
<Guest10482> ho visto i forum ed ubn sacco di gente ha questo problema ma allora è difficile da risolvere:::??!!
<akis24> vvcm: sul menu' > multimedia > hai regolazione del volume pulse audio ?
<vvcm> si akis24
<vvcm> per fortuna li funziona
<akis24> ahh quindi non funziona l'icoma ma il mixer si
<vvcm> si è solo l'icona sulla barra che da problemi
<akis24> vvcm: elimina icona audio sul pannello
<akis24> vvcm:  la rimettiamo da capo
<vvcm> rimossa
<vvcm> solo che negli indicatori da poter mettere nella barra, non vedo quella volume
<akis24> vvcm: clicca col destro > pannello > aggiungi nuovi elementi > avviatore
<akis24> vvcm:  segui le indicazioni..
<vvcm> fatto
<akis24> clicca sull'icona avviatore > proprieta'
<vvcm> si
<akis24> vvcm: sulla finestra clicca sul segno " + "
<vvcm> si ci sono
<akis24> vvcm:  dalla'altra finestra che si è aperta scegli  regolazione del volume pulse audio
<vvcm> regpòazione del volume pulseaudio?
<vvcm> ok
<akis24> vvcm: si esatto
<vvcm> grande
<vvcm> !
<akis24> vvcm:  a posto
<vvcm> va benissimo anche questa
<vvcm> :)))
<vvcm> grazie mille akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<vvcm> :))
<valmars> buonasera a tutti........mi aiutate per piacere..... non riesco ad attivare la webcam integrata del mio portatile con skype.
<cristian_c> valmars, la webcam funge con cheese?
<cristian_c> valmars, usi unity?
<krabador> valmars, apri il terminale, manda lsusb e manda il contenuto in pastebin
<valmars> non ho cheese e ho installato da poco ubuntu 11.10
<krabador> !pastebin | valmars
<ubot-it> valmars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> valmars, perchè stare con una versione cosi' indietro?
<valmars> ok
<valmars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557570/
<valmars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557570/
<krabador> valmars, ho letto
<krabador> valmars, manda da terminale sudo apt-cache search libv4l
<valmars> ok
<Toldo> buonasera a tutti, io ho il problema di non riuscire a togliere il bootloader di unetbootin
<krabador> Toldo, usi ubuntu?
<valmars> scusa krabador, ma per quel comando devo stare su internet?
<krabador> valmars, non stai usando la tua 11.10 adesso?
<valmars> ce l'ho su un altro pc che al momento non è su internet.
<AndreB> buona sera
<krabador> valmars, allora torna qui con quel pc
<valmars> ok, tra qualche minuto allora.
<AndreB> qual è il server da inserire su xchat per connettersi?
<krabador> AndreB, freenode
<AndreB> irc.freenode.net porta 667?
<AndreB> ?
<AndreaB> che si dice di bello?
<cybernova> !chat | AndreaB
<ubot-it> AndreaB: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MrFrog> nannes:  ci sei?
<MrFrog> lubuntu e schermata nera all'avvio dopo grub all'avvio
<nannes> MrFrog: hai reinstallato?
<MrFrog> si con partizioni create da windows, stesso identico problema
<MrFrog> parte solo se digito exit
<valmars> krabador, ho dato il comando che mi avevi detto prima su terminale e ti posto il link http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6557820/
<krabador> valmars, libv4l non libv41
<valmars> ok
<akis24> sera
<valmars> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6557844/
<krabador> valmars, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install libv4l-0
<valmars> ok
<valmars> sta scaricando
<valmars> krabador ho fatto e questo è il link http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6557869/
<krabador> valmars, allora, prova questo  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<krabador> per mandare skype
<krabador> e vedi se va la webcam
<krabador> valmars, che versione di skype hai installato?
<valmars> skype 4.2.0.11
<MrFrog> nannes:  consigli?
<krabador> valmars, l'hai scaricato dal repository partner, oppure hai scaricato il pacchetti dal sito?
<valmars> dal sito
<krabador> ed hai preso 10.04 32bit, o 12,04 multiarch?
<valmars> la prima
<MrFrog> krabador:  lubuntu mi da schermata nera all'avvio dopo il grub
<krabador> MrFrog, di che pc e lubuntu parliamo?
<MrFrog> 13.10  e pc datato con processore amd sempron 3000+
<Fetentone> ragazzi.. non mi si apre più FF, esce questo strano messaggio: http://imagebin.org/281889
<Fetentone> Google Chrome funge e ppure Chromium
<MrFrog> riesco ad avviare solo dalla modalità di ripristino
<MrFrog> ma devo digitare exit per farlo avviare
<MrFrog> krabador:  ho due schede video, una integrata alla scheda madre, sto usando quella esterna
<Cibbao> Ciao, ho installato ubuntu(ultima versione) sul portatile hp envy 17, ma non c'è verso di disattivare la modalità aereo
<krabador> MrFrog, riavvia il sistema operativo, e, alla linea di grub, premi e , dopo di che, inserisci nomoseset vicino a splash, poi premi f10
<MrFrog> gia provato questo pomeriggio
<Cibbao> sul pulsante F12 resta la luce arancione che dovrebbe diventare bianca una volta premuto il tasto F12
<valmars> krabador, quando ho lanciato il comando di skype lo ha aperto, ma la web non funziona e su terminale è comparso questo....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6557925/
<MrFrog> non avvia lo stesso, mi da una successione di comandi e poi si ferma, digitando exit poi avvia
<krabador> valmars, di che pc parliamo ?
<valmars> packard bell easy note mx51
<akis24> Fetentone: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=471057
<krabador> valmars, lspci ed incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | valmars
<ubot-it> valmars: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cibbao> non so se mi sono spiegato bene. Da ifconfig -a non mostra nessuna periferica wifi
<valmars> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6557960/
<MrFrog> krabador:  hai letto?
<krabador> valmars, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<valmars> ok
<valmars> devo chiudere prima skype?
<krabador> valmars, si
<valmars> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6557986/
<krabador> valmars, usa skype
<MrFrog> krabador:  schermata nera anche dopo inserito nomodeset al grub
<valmars> l'ho aperto e non funziona la web
<krabador> valmars, dopo aver inserito l'ultima linea
<valmars> si dopo questa LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<krabador> valmars, aggiorna ad una versione successiva, quantomeno alla 12.04 , la 11.10 non è piu' supportata
<valmars> posso farlo senza scaricare una nuova immagine?
<MrFrog> krabador dove posso postarti una immagine ?
<krabador> !imagebin | MrFrog
<ubot-it> MrFrog: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MrFrog> krabador:   http://imagebin.org/281890
<valmars> krabador, va bene la 13.10?
<krabador> valmars, quanta ram hai?
<valmars> krabador il pc mi è stato regalato in quanto datato,  per vedere la ram senza che smonto posso vederla con applicativi di ubuntu?
<jester-> free -m
<krabador> grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo
<valmars> krabador ho 2 gb
<krabador> valmars, allora fa una pendrive ubuntu 13.10, e provala prima di installarla. se non ti sembra prestazionalmente soddisfacente fa poi la stessa cosa con xubuntu
<valmars> ok, ora provo
<valmars> grazie mille krabador, ci risentiamo su questa
<krabador> valmars, di niente
<MrFrog> krabador krabador  hai visto l'immagine?
<jester-> mibofra: hai il disco a mignotte, fai un sudo fsck /dev/sda1 da una live
<krabador> MrFrog, si, il problema sembra abbastanza grave
<jester-> MrFrog:  hai il disco a mignotte, fai un sudo fsck /dev/sda1 da una live
<jester-> MrFrog: pc catorcio?
<MrFrog> ma c'è installato anche windows 8 e gira perfettamente
<jester-> MrFrog: mica è sulla partizione ubuntu
<jester-> MrFrog: se che partizione è ubuntu
<jester-> sda?
<MrFrog> non so
<MrFrog> ho installato prima windows 8
<jester-> da live fai sudo fdisk -l
<MrFrog> poi ho partizionato da windows per lubuntu
<jester-> è la ext4
<MrFrog> certo
<MrFrog> il fatto è che se digito exit poi parte
<MrFrog> non è strano?
<jester-> quidi sudo fsck /dev/sdache risulta in fdisk
<MrFrog> dev sda6
<jester-> sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<MrFrog> ok
<MrFrog> jester-:  mi scrive fsck.ext2:file o directory non esistente durante l'apertura
<Dap__> salve
<MrFrog> jester era sdb non sda
<MrFrog> jester-: http://imagebin.org/281896
<AlessioT> ciao a tutti
<MrFrog> ciao
<AlessioT> posso fare una domanda? ho gia avuto linux ma su questo pc non riesco ad installarlo
<AlessioT> piu che altro ad avviarlo dopo l'installazione
<AlessioT> credo sia uefi bot
<AlessioT> dell'asus
<AlessioT> sapete come disattivarlo?
<AlessioT> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> AlessioT, che pc?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, che hai alla partizione?
<MrFrog> lubuntu non avvia, schermata nera dopo grub
<MrFrog> comunque ciao cristian
<cristian_c> MrFrog, anche in modalità ripristino?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, da quando si verifica il problema?
<MrFrog> si, anche in ripristino, però se digito exit e do invio parte, guarda questa   http://imagebin.org/281890
<cristian_c> MrFrog, è una questione di fstab, sembra
<MrFrog> cioe?
<MrFrog> c'è anche windows 8 installato e gira benissimo
<MrFrog> l'hardisk è apposto
<MrFrog> almeno sembra
<cristian_c> MrFrog, cat /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> MrFrog, su pastebin
<MrFrog> con sudo ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> altrimenti lo scrivevo
<MrFrog> aaa ok
<MrFrog> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6558337/
<cristian_c> UUID=e57e3839-8c87-4ea2-a45f-708551fb6c17 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<MrFrog> cristian devo mettere quello da terminale?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, no, è già nel file
<MrFrog> quindi che pensi?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, hai fatto un controllo smart del disco da live?
<MrFrog> si
<cristian_c> e che dice?
<MrFrog> quello che ho postato
<MrFrog> ora ho la distro attiva se vuoi lo faccio da qua
<MrFrog> cosa devo scrivere?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, non so quando l'hai postato
<MrFrog> non ho capito cosa devo postare ora, mi dai il comando?
<cristian_c> ah, l'fsck?
<cristian_c> non è un comando
<cristian_c> MrFrog, entra in live
<MrFrog> ci mette una vita ad avviare
<cristian_c> lol
<MrFrog> hahaha
<MrFrog> non fa dalla distro installata?
<cristian_c> meglio in live, credo
<cristian_c> mi pare debba essere smontata la partizione
<MrFrog> azzzzzz
<cristian_c> se è in uso non la puoi smontare
<MrFrog> vabbe lasciami il comando
<cristian_c> non c'è un comando
<cristian_c> lo fai da gui
<MrFrog> e che devo fa?
<MrFrog> cioe?
<MrFrog> scusa l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> MrFrog, avvii una live, lanci palimpsest, detto anche gestore dischi e lì c'è l'apposito pulsante
<cristian_c> tra l'altro è diverso da fsck
<cristian_c> usa smartmonttools
<MrFrog> il pulsante è gui?
<cristian_c> no
<MrFrog> e quale?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, dal gestore dischi puoi eseguire il test smart sul disco
<MrFrog> ora è chiaro
<cristian_c> ma lì lo vedi
<MrFrog> scusa ma son tutta la giornata che combatto, avrò formattato almeno 6 volte
<MrFrog> la cosa assurda è che windows parte bene
<cristian_c> formattare non serve
<cristian_c> non è winz che formatti per ogni cosa che non va
<MrFrog> perche provavo varie distro
<MrFrog> ma stesso identico problema
<MrFrog> poi un ragazzo mi ha consigliato di creare partizioni da windows
<MrFrog> fatto anche questo
<cristian_c> hai assai partizioni
<MrFrog> 2 per windows e lubuntu-home-swap
<cristian_c> io ne vedevo ben 7 sul disco
<MrFrog> sono anni che installo ubuntu ma mai questo problema
<MrFrog> non so perche son 7
<cristian_c> ol
<cristian_c> *lol
<MrFrog> lol
<MrFrog> cristian_c: hai un idea sul problema?
<MrFrog> se l'hardisk avesse problemi perchè windows gira bene?
<cristian_c> domanda interessante
<MrFrog> lo so, tutto il giorno che mi stresso
<cristian_c> MrFrog, hai provato a reinstallare grub?
<MrFrog> potrebbe essere la scheda video?
<MrFrog> si provato anche col grub
<cristian_c> MrFrog, il messaggio di errore riguarda il disco
<MrFrog> aaa ok
<MrFrog> ma errore di malfunzionamento?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, fossi in te, io guarderei i log di sistema
<MrFrog> cioè?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna
<cristian_c> perché lubuntu?
<MrFrog> nemmeno a me
<MrFrog> lol
<MrFrog> lubuntu perchè è una vecchia macchina
<cristian_c> che windows c'è?
<MrFrog> windows 8.1
<cristian_c> -,-
<MrFrog> gira veloce
<nannes> "è una vecchia macchina............con windows 8.1"
<MrFrog> misteri
<MrFrog> esatto
<nannes> tanto vecchia non è allora ;)
<MrFrog> hanno fatto un buon lavoro credo
<cristian_c> MrFrog, quindi non c'è uefi e secure boot, vero?
<MrFrog> credo di si
<krabador> MrFrog, di che pc parliamo?
<MrFrog> processore amd sempron 3000+
<MrFrog> 2 giga di ram
<MrFrog> non è vecchio?
<krabador> Mrscheda video
<MrFrog> nannes krabador  sei testimone che ci sono tutto la giornata :-(
<MrFrog> volevo dire nannes
<krabador> MrFrog, scheda video?
<MrFrog> ne ha una integrata e l'altra esterna
<MrFrog> se mi lasci il comando te lo scrivo
<krabador> lspci
<nannes> MrFrog: Sei ancora fermo al problema di 'sto pomeriggio? xD
<MrFrog> si mannaggia
<MrFrog> nvidia geforce 2 mx/mx 400
<nannes> MrFrog: devi fare un fsck del file system da LiveCD !
<MrFrog> gia fatto e postato
<nannes> dove?
<krabador> MrFrog, ti pesa ripostarlo?
<MrFrog> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6558337/
<nannes> ma che c'entra quello MrFrog, non è un fsck, è un cat fstab
<nannes> !fsck | MrFrog
<ubot-it> MrFrog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<MrFrog> ho fatto anche quello, aspetta che guardo
<nannes> MrFrog: se neanche l'fsck funge, farei una prova con boot-repair!
<nannes> Comunque fai vedere fsck su pastebin, prima
<MrFrog> http://imagebin.org/281896
<nannes> MrFrog: e sdb7 ?
<nannes> cos'è
<MrFrog> devo avere creato un altra voce di windows
<nannes> ?
<MrFrog> perche avevo eliminato linux e ricreato con easybcd
<nannes> no, sdb7 è linux
<MrFrog> sono 3 lubuntu, home,swap
<nannes> ah ecco è la home dir
<MrFrog> la 7 è la home
<nannes> MrFrog: sicuro che gli uuid su fstab siano corretti?
<nannes> e perché non hai fatto fsck della home, anche?
<MrFrog> non so che siano
<MrFrog> come li controllo
<nannes> sudo blkid
<MrFrog> da live va bene?
<nannes> e fai fsck di sdb7
<nannes> sì fallo da live, visto che devi usarla per fsck
<krabador> MrFrog, hai la root che da il problema postato da te prima, questo http://imagebin.org/281890
<Mrfrog2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558475/
<Mrfrog2> sono sempre io Mrfrog2
<Mrfrog2> dall-altro pc della live
<nannes> ok Mrfrog2, fai sudo fsck /dev/sdb7
<Mrfrog2> ok
<Mrfrog2> fatto
<nannes> Mrfrog2: anzi
<Mrfrog2> dimmi pure
<nannes> sudo fsck.ext4 -cf /dev/sdb7
<Mrfrog2> azz [ lungo questo, a che percentuale arriva_
<nannes> questo è quello vero :P
<Mrfrog2> lol
<nannes> dopo fai lo stesso per la root
<Mrfrog2> cio[ spiega please
<Mrfrog2> non capisco piunulla
<Mrfrog2> testa fusa
<Mrfrog2> questo controlla se i vari blocchi dell-hardisk sono integri giusto_
<nannes> ha finito?
<nannes> fsck = File System Check
<Mrfrog2> [ al 40%
<Mrfrog2> nannes: fsck della home non ha errori
<nannes> incolla pliiiizzzh
<Mrfrog2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558559/
<Mrfrog2> ora sto facendo quello della root ok
<nannes> non è buono,
<nannes> "file system was modified - /dev/sdb7: 848/1716960 files (3.8% non-contiguous), 182874/6865152 blocks"
<Mrfrog2> azzzz
<Mrfrog2> quindi_
<nannes> fallo finire e dammi anche la root.   Ma veramente hai formattato ?! :///
<Mrfrog2> l-ultima installazione l-ho fatta creando partizioni da windows come mi dissi tu, poi una volta che ho installato lubuntu non ho formattato
<Mrfrog2> cioe nel gparted di ubuntu non ho formattato
<Mrfrog2> noooooo
<Mrfrog2> come faccio
<Mrfrog2> a scusa
<Mrfrog2> non sei nannes
<nannes> lol,
<nannes> avresti dovuto formattare
<nannes> e anche fare un bel test dell'hdd
<Mrfrog2> azzzzzzz
<nannes> ma comunque... 'spettiamo la fine dell'fsck
<Mrfrog2> ma tanto ho formattato tutto il giorno e non andava compunque
<nannes> una formattazione seria, non rapida, e poi ho anche detto un **test dell'hdd**
<Mrfrog2> nannes: fatto     http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558635/
<nannes> AAAAAAAAAH Vistoooooo
<nannes> ti ha fixato 2 errori!!
<nannes> prova a riavviare adesso ;)
<Mrfrog2> quindi
<Mrfrog2> ma che errori erano_
<MrFrog> sto riavviando
<MrFrog> e non parte
<MrFrog> lo sapevo
<MrFrog> sempre il busybox
<MrFrog> ho buttato un'intera giornata
<MrFrog> :-(
<nannes> Mrfrog: Fai il boot - repair
<MrFrog> ok
<nannes> !bootrepair | Mrfrog
<ubot-it> Mrfrog: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<nannes> fallo da live ovviamente
<MrFrog> nannes mi conviene scaricarlo o farlo da live?
<MrFrog> posso farlo anche dall'ubuntu che ho installato?
<nannes> meglio da live
<nannes> Altrimenti rischi di incasinarlo più di quanto lo sia giù
<MrFrog> ok
<nannes> *già
<MrFrog> secondo te perchè quando faccio partire la live da usb ci impiega una vita a leggerla?
<MrFrog> dalla pennina
<nannes> boh avrai ancora le porte usb1.1 xD
<MrFrog> ma nel bios c'è anche una voce usb2
<nannes> scherzavo ovviamente:)
<MrFrog> ahahhahahaha
<MrFrog> l'avevo pensato anche io scherzi a parte
<MrFrog> rimane tipo 10 minuti fermo sulla schermata unebtbootin
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-12
<MrFrog> nannes ho messo i comandi da terminale ma non trovo bootrepair installato
<nannes> MrFrog: passo passo, sù
<nannes> hai aggiunto il repo?
<MrFrog> certo
<nannes> (il pc è connesso a internet ovviamente'9
<MrFrog> anche dato sudo updates
<MrFrog> chiero è connesso
<MrFrog> chiaro
<MrFrog> non compare il bootrepair
<MrFrog> non posso lanciarlo da terminale?
<MrFrog> sono riuscito ad installarlo
<MrFrog> bootrepair
<MrFrog>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6558719/
<MrFrog> nannes: che faccio riavvio?
<MrFrog> nannes:  ci sei?
<nannes> mmm c'è qualcosa di strano su sdb4
<nannes> dice boot loader unknown
<MrFrog> azzzzz
<MrFrog> tipo?
<nannes> spetta fammi finire di legger il log
<MrFrog> infatti non parte
<nannes> ha pure fallito col montaggio della partizione win
<nannes> please avvia win e spegnilo correttamente
<MrFrog> ok
<nannes> senza ibernare, proprio spegnimento
<MrFrog> capito
<nannes> e poi ti tocca rifare boot-repair
<nannes> ma come ho detto,
<nannes> al tuo posto farei prima un bel hdd test
<nannes> MrFrog: di che marca è il tuo hdd?
<MrFrog> non ricordo
<nannes> ma come xd
<nannes> avvia windows e controlla per favore
<nannes> così ti do il diagnostic-tool
<nannes> MrFrog: ???
<MrFrog> sto guardando hardisk
<nannes> vai su gestione periferiche
<MrFrog> marca seagate
<nannes> ok
<MrFrog> che faccio?
<nannes> ottimo, c'è anche il tool per fare il low-level format
<MrFrog> :-)
<MrFrog> spero sia risolutiva la cosa
<nannes> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/pMus3YzzR42vxyKpAL4S
<nannes> (preso da http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/item/seatools-win-master/)
<nannes> cmq il link è il primo
<nannes> oh my god, scusa, il link puntava ad un altro posto... hanno un sistema di download-mirroring dinamico che ti frega :/
<MrFrog> sei tu che suoni?
<nannes> ti creano una cartella temporanea valida solo per una sessione
<MrFrog> lolll
<MrFrog> hahhaah
<nannes> questo https://www.seagate.com/files/www-content/support-content/downloads/seatools/_shared/downloads/SeaToolsforWindowsSetup-1208.exe
<nannes> No è un artista di Berlino :)
<MrFrog> cioè dovrei formattare tutto l'hardisk?
<nannes> no no, con quello fai solo un test di diagnostica
<nannes> controlla che l'hard disk non abbia danni seri ai settori
<MrFrog> aaaa meno male
<MrFrog> sarà una cosa lunga immagino
<nannes> poi se necessario si può provare anche la formattazione speciale (low-level) :D :D
<nannes> non so dipende dal tuo hdd la durata... ma può essere anche mezz'ora
<nannes> dipende
<MrFrog> ma scusa windows 8 come fa a funzionare così bene su quellhardisk?
<nannes> perché è in un punto diverso :P
<MrFrog> azzzzzzz
<nannes> i settori danneggiati possono essere nella zona in cui tu hai messo linux
<MrFrog> che culo......
<nannes> non so, prova
<nannes> vuoi anche il manuale?
<MrFrog> non è intuitivo?
<nannes> https://www.seagate.com/files/staticfiles/support/downloads/seatools/docs/SeaTools%20for%20Windows.en-US.pdf
<MrFrog> grazie
<nannes> boh, non l'ho neanche provato, non so se è intuitivo xD  di solito sì però :P
<MrFrog> :-)
<nannes> senti fai un bel  "Fix All" > "Long"
<nannes> e piano piano lo lasci lavorare, te ne vai a dormire e lo ricontrolli domani ;)
<MrFrog> ma è un test  o fixa errori?
<nannes> ah dimenticavo, ovviamente conviene fare un BACKUP dei dati importanti
<nannes> fixa pure, quando li trova
<MrFrog> c'è la possibilità che poi non avvia windows?
<MrFrog> grazie tante nannes, sono distrutto, si va a nanna
<MrFrog> domani riprendo tutto con calma
<MrFrog> per fortuna amo il pc
<nannes> MrFrog: poco probabile, ma PUO' succedere
<nannes> quindi FAI IL BACKUP dei dati importanti
<nannes> ok? chiaro l'avviso? :)
<MrFrog> non ho dati importanti, è un pc muletto
<nannes> ottimo xD
<MrFrog> i dati sono qui
<MrFrog> :-)
<nannes> grande xD
<MrFrog> ci faccio gli esperimenti
<MrFrog> sei programmatore?
<nannes> bravo fai bene! è una cosa rara!
<MrFrog> sono malato di pc
<nannes> sì programmo anche , perché ti serve qualcosa? :D :D
<MrFrog> heeheh, faccio anche il tecnico
<MrFrog> ma solo windows
<nannes> okk!:)
<MrFrog> quantoo sei vecchio nannes?
<nannes> 20
<MrFrog> beato tu
<MrFrog> azzz
<MrFrog> haah
<nannes> te? :D
<MrFrog> +20
<nannes> ah! beh l'importante è come ci si sente dentro x)
<MrFrog> sono un drago
<nannes> lol ...
<MrFrog> heeheh
<nannes> c'è mike jagger che ancora c'ha energia da vendere e guarda quanti anni ha
<nannes> http://entertainment.time.com/2013/07/26/mick-turns-70-10-great-jagger-performances/
<MrFrog> mamma mia , davvero , avrà venduto l'anima a belzebù
<nannes> PS: registrati il Nick, altrimenti te lo fregano! ;)
<MrFrog> dici?
<nannes> yeppp
<nannes> tutti lo fanno
<MrFrog> dove lo registro?
<nannes>  dai questo comando, proprio qui dove scrivi i tuoi post   →   /msg NickServ REGISTER [password] tuamail@esempio.com
<nannes> ovviamente al posto di [password] ci metti una password tua, scelta bene, difficile.  togli le parentesi quadre ovviamente
<MrFrog> lo faccio qui dove sto scrivendo?
<nannes> sì sì
<MrFrog> ma non compaiono i dati pubblici?
<nannes> no, se inizi con lo slash /  non appare niente
<MrFrog> ok
<nannes> miraccomando non lasciare spazi all'inizio, il primo carattere deve essere  /
<nannes> ;)
<MrFrog> lol
<MrFrog> senti, faccio il test riparare tutti -riparazione lungo
<nannes> yes
<MrFrog> thanks
<MrFrog> lo metto in lavorazione e vado a nanna
<nannes> ottimo!
<nannes> a domani allora, notte! ciao
<MrFrog> grazie sei un grande, domani mi registro
<MrFrog> buonanotte e grazie per la pazienza
<nannes> de nada! :D
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<assistente> ola
<assistente> qualcuno mi aiuta con la customizzazione di un livecd ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<assistente> in pratica se booto il livecd standard la rete si prende l'ip la default route e il dnd, mentre con quella customizzata no. da cosa può dipendere?
<glpiana> assistente, che modifiche hai apportato?
<assistente> ho aggiunto pacchetti
<glpiana> assistente, tiro a indovinare o ci dici qualcosa di più specifico?
<assistente> secondo me il problema è che non viene creato /etc/resolv.conf
<assistente> almeno sulla livecd non lo trovo
<assistente> perchè l'ip e la default route le prende
<assistente> apparte che c'è una cartella /etc/resolvconf/
<assistente> invece che il classico /etc/resolv.conf
<assistente> hanno cambiato configurazione? come funziona?
<glpiana> assistente, normale che ci sia quella directory
<glpiana> ma ci deve essere anche il file
<assistente> invece non c'è
<assistente> chi dovrebbe crearlo? dhcpclient?
<glpiana> assistente, hai eseguito anche la parte del cleanup?
<assistente> si
<assistente> dhclient
<glpiana> assistente, boh, non so dirti, mai fatta sta roba
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 someone can help me?
<cristian_c> assistente, di cosa parli?
<assistente> in pratica
<assistente> ho creato un livecd customizzato partendo da una iso di xubuntu 13.10
<assistente> funziona tutto apparte il fatto che la live, una volta avviata, non ha il dns configurato (dovrebbe prenderselo da dhcp)
<OverMe> bisogna vedere cos'hai customizzato
<assistente> ho solo aggiunto pacchetti non presenti
<assistente> seguendo questo metodo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<jester-> 'ngiono'ngiono
<Rael81> buongiorno a tutti, sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu
<jester-> ngiorno anche a te
<Rael81> appena installato e ho già un problema
<jester-> del tipo?
<Rael81> del tipo che app installato comincio a curiosare, installo chromium, modifico l'aspetto in particolare la barra laterale, vado per chiudere la finestra e mi appare una bella schermata tutta bianca con righe viola,rosse ecc. Riavvio, inserisco pass e poi schermata nera e tutto fermo
<ExPBoy> Rael81, è la prima volta che usi ubuntu?
<Rael81> si
<jester-> Rael81: sicuro che hai solo installato cromo? che hai fatto alla barra
<ExPBoy> Rael81, magari prima di fare modifiche sarebbe meglio prendere confidenza con il sistema così com'è
<Rael81> si ho solo installato cromo, sulla barra ho messo l'opzione scomparsa e l'ho provata, tutto ok, il problema l'ho avuto quando ho cercato di cambiare la sensibilità della barra
<jester-> Rael81: spe
<jester-> Rael81: control-alt-f2 e ti trovi in shell
<jester-> Rael81: ti autentichi e dai
<jester-> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> rm -r compiz*
<jester-> sudo reboot
<Rael81> grazie jester ma prima di rischiare di fare altri casini cercherò di contattare un amico molto più esperto di me, non mi fido di me stesso :)
<jester-> Rael81: non fa nessun danno
<Rael81> sono comandi per il ripristino del default?
<jester-> si
<Rael81> ok provo
<Accio> exit
<el_pac> ciao a tutti
<jester-> el_pac: de natal?
<el_pac> ???
<Ale____> Ciao a tutti
<el_pac> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> dialetto lombaddo tradoto fa il paccco
<Ale____> Avrei bisogno di una mano per installare 12.04.3
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<el_pac> allora...come molti ho problemi con il wifi
<el_pac> ho installato la versione 12.04 di kubuntu
<el_pac> ho cercato varie notizie su internet per risolvere il problema na nn sono arrivato a nessuna soluzione
<jester-> che problema, va non va è zoppa?
<el_pac> allora...non fa lo scan delle reti
<jester-> el_pac: tipo scheda?
<el_pac> brodcom 4318
<Ale____> provo ad installare 12.04 da CD ma dopo una schermata d'avvio mi esce Buffer I/O error on device zram0 e non riesco ad andare avanti
<jester-> a brodcom serve firmware o driver
<el_pac> alche installando i driver aggiuntivi ma nulla
<el_pac> non va lo stesso
<jester-> el_pac: che cosa hai abilitato in aggiuntivi
<el_pac> brodcom STA ecc ecc
<el_pac> li installa, riavvio...situazione identica
<jester-> el_pac: va minga ben disabilitalo
<jester-> el_pac: installa firmware-b43-installer
<Ale____> ciao jester riesci a risolvere anche il mio problema??
<el_pac> de gestore pacchetti?
<cristian_c> Ale____, in live funge?
<Ale____> ciao, no purtroppo non va avanti nulla
<Ale____> mi esce una sfilza di indicazioni error come sopra
<el_pac> da gestore di pacchetti mi dice " installato "
<jester-> el_pac: ma acne da terminale sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Ale____> dopo un po' lo schermo diventa nero e si blocca tutto
<el_pac> dal gestore mi dice installato
<el_pac> se mando ifcongf mi trova solo eht0 e lo
<jester-> el_pac: dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> Ale____, spiega quali schermate appaiono in sequenza
<jester-> el_pac:  e fa vedere cosa risponde dpkg -l |grep broadcom
<el_pac> dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching bcmwl-kernel-source
<Rael81> jester ho risolto ma non come dicevi tu
<Ale____> avviando da cd mi esce prima la schermata viola 12.04 e dopo un po' una serie di file con la scritta Buffer I/O error on device zram0
<jester-> !paste | el_pac
<ubot-it> el_pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Rael81: l'importante è che hai risolto
<el_pac> ii  broadcom-sta-common                  5.100.82.112-4                           Common files for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver ii  broadcom-sta-source                  5.100.82.112-4                           Source for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver
<Rael81> grazie
<jester-> Ale____: arriva la menu prova ubuntu installa ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> Ale____, posta una foto della schermata
<jester-> el_pac: sudo dpkg --purge broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<el_pac> fatto
<el_pac> rimosso
<Ale____> vi mando subito una foto
<jester-> el_pac: sudo rfkill list e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste  el_pac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste  el_pac'
<el_pac> ah...PS tra le mille prove ho anche installato WICD
<jester-> !paste | el_pac
<ubot-it> el_pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> el_pac: 1.10?
<jester-> 13.10
<jester-> el_pac: e non hai rimosso network- manager?
<el_pac> ah non saprei la versione ma sempre dal gestore, quindi credo l'ultima disponibile
<jester-> el_pac: lsb_release -r
<Ale____> mentre preparo la foto da mandare ecco nello specifico il messaggio d'errore: Buffer I/O error on device zramO, logical block 55313
<el_pac> 1: hci0: Bluetooth         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no
<el_pac> 12.04
<jester-> el_pac: nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | el_pac
<ubot-it> el_pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fra_Supercar83> quit
<Ale____> 2013-12-12 11.56.58.jpg
<Ale____> come faccio a postare una foto?
<glpiana> !image | Ale____
<ubot-it> Ale____: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Ale____, sbaglio o zram non è presente nella 12.04?
<el_pac> fatto pastebin
<el_pac> ma vedi?
<glpiana> el_pac, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> el_pac: sudo dpkg --purge wicd  sudo apt-get install reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<Ale____> e quindi cosa devo fare se non è presente
<cristian_c> Ale____, intanto posta la schermata richiesta
<el_pac> ok
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560773/
<glpiana> Ale____, all'avvio del cd, premi un tasto, scegli la lingua e fagli controllare la ram
<jester-> el_pac: sudo dpkg --purge wicd  sudo apt-get install reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560784/
<el_pac> facendo mille prove ho incasinato credo un po il tutto
<el_pac> tra installa e disinstalla
<Ale____> schermata d'errore..http://imagebin.org/281952
<jester-> el_pac: cola mia
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560790/
<jester-> el_pac: sudo dpkg --purge wicd  sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<el_pac> ti può essere utile
<cristian_c> Ale____, segui il consiglio di glpaian
<cristian_c> *glpiana
<cristian_c> Ale____, comunque avevo specificato l'altra schermata
<Ale____> la prima schermata è quella viola di ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> Ale____, appunto
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560807/
<jester-> el_pac: sempre colpa mia
<el_pac> tranqui ;)
<Ale____> premo qualunque tasto durante l'avvio ma continua senza che succeda nulla
<el_pac> errore di battitura
<Ale____> http://imagebin.org/281953 schermata di ubuntu
<jester-> el_pac: sono 2 comandi separati
<el_pac> reinstall è unl'altro?
<cristian_c> Ale____, questa è la schermata iniziale?
<Ale____> grazie per la vostra disponibilità...
<Ale____> si avvia in questo modo e dopo un paio di minuti mi esce la schermata d'errore
<cristian_c> Ale____, quindi se ho capito bene non appare la schermata con i menù
<cristian_c> *il menù
<Ale____> no
<Ale____> purtroppo nessun altra schermata
<cristian_c> Ale____, non ho mai visto una live del genere
<cristian_c> Ale____, ma quale iso hai scaricato?
<Ale____> ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso dal sito ufficiale
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560822/
<el_pac> mi dice ri riavviare dovrebbeaver reinstallato
<cristian_c> Ale____, prova a fare un controllo della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | Ale____
<ubot-it> Ale____: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Ale____> ok provo a controllare la iso
<el_pac> che faccio riavvio o posso continuare???
<jester-> el_pac: fatto?
<jester-> el_pac: sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> el_pac: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<el_pac> ok fatto dinuovo promt
<jester-> el_pac: iwconfig
<Ale____> continuo ad incartocciarmi...dal controllo della ISO mi esce solo il checksum CRC32 $6CC9B41
<jester-> el_pac: e per finire fa vere risposta a: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<el_pac> ma nella barra delle applicazioni mi compare ancora l'icona di WICD
<el_pac> cmq http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560855/
<Ale____> non mi esce dunque la MD5
<el_pac> ora trova la wifi
<jester-> el_pac: riavvia
<Ale____> utilizzo la utility disc su mac
<el_pac> giò riavviato
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560858/
<jester-> el_pac: dpkg -l | grep wicd
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560866/
<jester-> el_pac: non ti sei fatto mancare niente
<el_pac> ahahahahhaha
<el_pac> no
<el_pac> è 2gg chesmanetto
<jester-> el_pac: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> Ale____, leggi bene la guida
<el_pac> default
<jester-> el_pac: che cazzo di ambiente grafico usi
<jester-> el_pac: barra sulla sinisttra?
<el_pac> ho installato Kubuntu 12.04
<el_pac> e poi non fo fatto nessuna modifica
<jester-> el_pac: aah kde
<el_pac> si
<jester-> el_pac: ma non dovrebbe rispondere default
<jester-> el_pac: allora
<el_pac> è male KDE?
<el_pac> boh?!
<jester-> è er meio
<el_pac> WoW
<jester-> el_pac: ma si è fatto un po di casino
<el_pac> Cmq come posto img
<el_pac> ?
<el_pac> si decisamente
<jester-> el_pac: dpkg -l | grep network manager
<el_pac> dpkg -l | grep network manager
<el_pac> scusa
<el_pac> grep: manager: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> el_pac: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560892/
<Ale____> ricontrollato MD5...corretto
<cristian_c> ok
<Ale____> relativo a ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386
<el_pac> che si fa? prendo la benzina?!
<el_pac> ahahahah
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge network-manager-gnome wicd-gtk
<el_pac> fatto
<Ale____> qualche idea??
<cristian_c> Ale____, che pc è?
<cristian_c> Ale____, hai bios o uefi?
<Ale____> bios
<cristian_c> strano
<cristian_c> Ale____, quindi hai impostato il bios per il boot da cd?
<Ale____> si
<el_pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6560906/
<cristian_c> Ale____, e prima dell'ultima schermata che hai postato, cosa appare?
<jester1-> el_pac:  sudo dpkg --purge network-manager-gnome wicd-gtk
<Ale____> riprovo un attimo
<cristian_c> ?
<el_pac> <jester1-> già fatto
<Ale____> se ricordo bene nulla...solo schermata nera dopo richiesta di boot da CD
<jester1-> el_pac: prova a riavviare
<cristian_c> Ale____, posta la schermata della richiesta
<Ale____> confermo la schermata viola, con due piccole icone in basso (una è un omino) e poi passa alla schermata viola con Ubuntu 12.04 e poi a quella d'errore
<cristian_c> Ale____, eh, peccato tu non l'avessi postata
<cristian_c> Ale____, che icone sono
<Ale____> un rettangolo ed un omino
<Ale____> procedo con la foto se necessario
<el_pac_> RIAVVIATO
<cristian_c> Ale____, in quella schermata devi premere un tasto qualsiasi, era scritto anche nel wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<jester1-> el_pac_: va?
<el_pac_> ora è proprio somparsa l'icona dalla barra
<el_pac_> Oo
<Ale____> premo un tasto e per...disperazione più di un tasto qualsiasi ma non cambia nulla...procede come prima
<el_pac_> Ne WICD ne NETWORK
<jester1-> el_pac_: sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde
<cristian_c> Ale____, nella schermata con due icone?
<Ale____> due piccolissime icone in basso al centro
<el_pac_> FATTO
<Ale____> faccio una foto e la spedisco
<cristian_c> Ale____, la tastiera viene riconosciuta in quella schermata?
<Ale____> non saprei come rendermi conto se la tastiera viene riconosciuta o meno. Lo schermo è completamente vuoto ed in basso al centro due piccolissimi simboli
<cristian_c> Ale____, prova a interagire con essi
<jester1-> el_pac_: resettiamo tutto rm -r .kde  poi termina la sessione e rientra
<el_pac_> ok
<el_pac_> impossibile rimuovere, cartella nn vuota
<jester1-> el_pac: rm -r .kde
<el_pac_> ok
<el_pac_> fatto
<Ale____> http://imagebin.org/281954 nessuna possibilità di interagire con i due simboli
<jester1-> el_pac_: termina sessione e rientra
<el_pac_> ok
<krabador> Ale____, provato a premere le frecce?
<Ale____> purtroppo si....riprovo ancora
<el_pac> ALLA GRANDE
<el_pac> WIFI OK
<el_pac> HA RIPRISTINATO LA GRAFICA ORIGINALE E IL NETWORK-MANAGER
<Ale____> nulla...neanche con le frecce
<el_pac> grazie jester
<jester1-> el_pac: funza?
<el_pac> ma giusto per capire...alla finecos'è chenon andava?!
<el_pac> si...tutto
<jester1-> el_pac: avevi wicd di gnome
<jester1-> el_pac: e installato lo sta
<cristian_c> Ale____, ho visto che tra le due c'è anche un altro simbolo
<jester1-> poi si era un po sminchiato kde
<el_pac> ma a me non mi funzionava find all'inizio... nemmeno quando avevo appena installato Kubuntu
<el_pac> con network
<Ale____> si cristian, come un uguale
<krabador> Ale____, hai tastiera ps/2 ?
<Ale____> non sono cosa sia ps/2
<jester1-> el_pac: serviva semplicemente firmware-b43-installer
<jester1-> el_pac: che pc hai
<el_pac> asus a7db
<krabador> Ale____, di che pc stiamo parlando?
<jester1-> el_pac: cpu e ram?
<el_pac> amd turion 64 1700 2gbram
<jester1-> el_pac: 13.10 ha kde piu figo
<el_pac> ati x700 128>512mb
<jester1-> non mettere nulla per ati che va bene con l'open
<Ale____> è un assemblato un po' datato sul quale ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 che funziona stranamente ma che in molte cose non è più supportato e quindi sto provando ad installare il 12.04.3 ma al momento senza successo
<el_pac> si...il mio problema erail wifi...ho sempre avuto questo problema con linux, anni fa avevo provato ad installarlo ma non mi funzionava...ho perso le speranze presto e sono tornato a win
<krabador> Ale____, " l'assemblato datato" avrà caratteristiche
<krabador> Ale____, cpu, ram, scheda video...
<jester1-> Ale____: puccioppo la retro compatibilità hardware è stata tagliata
<jester1-> Ale____: quindi se la 10.12 o 10 funza metti quella poi modifichi il sources.list per avere almeno le app aggiornate
<jester1-> !sourceslist | Ale____  a fono pagina
<ubot-it> Ale____  a fono pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Ale____> ma non mi fa aggiornare nulla perché mi dice che la mia versione di ubuntu non è più supportata
<jester1-> !sourceslist | Ale____  a fondo pagina
<ubot-it> Ale____  a fondo pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<jester1-> leggi
<jester1-> Ale____: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<el_pac> grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> Ale____, ricorda che ci sono anche le derivate
<cristian_c> ufficiali
<Ale____> quindi provo da l'iper adesso...grazie mille...credo che avrò bisogno di un po' per provare. Per ora ringrazio tutti per la vostra pazienza e appena avrò dei risultati vi scrivo subito
<MrFrog> cristian_c: ciao
<MrFrog> cristian_c: potrebbe essere che non riesco ad installare bene lubuntu perchè in un'altra partizione c'è windows 8, e siccome windows 8 quando lo si spegne in realtà fa una specie di ibernazione, magari compromette in qualche modo il dual boot?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, allora disattiva l'ibernazione
<MrFrog> dunque potrebbe essere quello il problema?
<jester1-> MrFrog: installi e nonsi avvia?
<MrFrog> non avvia correttamente
<jester1-> cioè?
<MrFrog> ne parlavo ieri con nannes
<cristian_c> MrFrog, fai una prova e vedi
<MrFrog> infatti ora provo :-)
<MrFrog> da degli errori che sembrano dovuti all'hardisk
<jester1-> MrFrog: fatto fsck sa live?
<MrFrog> si fatto
<krabador> MrFrog, devi disattivare l'hybrid shutdown, e dopo averlo fatto , disabilitare il fast startup
<jester1-> in winz8
<MrFrog> non basta dare shutdown /s?
<jester1-> MrFrog: in winz8
<MrFrog> si
<jester1-> devi cambiare impostazioni spegnimento e togliere il freeze
<MrFrog> ma una volta fatto devo ri installare lubuntu?
<jester1-> <krabador> MrFrog, devi disattivare l'hybrid shutdown, e dopo averlo fatto , disabilitare il fast startup
<MrFrog> quindi mi confermi che crea problemi ?
<jester1-> MrFrog: fai la manovra e verifica
<MrFrog> jester1-:  disattivato, adesso reinstallo lubuntu?
<jester1-> MrFrog: no prova a riavviare
<MrFrog> non va, si ferma al busybox
<jester1-> busy box comunque non centra con winz. che oc hai
<jester1-> pc
<jester1-> MrFrog: cioè che ubuntu hai installato
<MrFrog> lubuntu 13.10
<jester1-> perchè lubuntu?
<MrFrog> processore amd sempron 3000+
<jester1-> non dovrebbe essere scarso il pc se hai winz8
<MrFrog> winz8 richiede poche risorse
<jester1-> MrFrog: ram?
<jester1-> balle
<MrFrog> 2giga
<MrFrog> hai visto il processore?
<jester1-> prova a installare ubuntu normale
<jester1-> 32bit
<MrFrog> ho bisogno di una distro leggera
<jester1-> i386
<MrFrog> ubuntu è pesante
<jester1-> ma va
<jester1-> sempre meno di winz
<MrFrog> sono anni che installo ubuntu
<MrFrog> si ma infatti ne voglio una piu leggera di ubuntu
<krabador> MrFrog, prova xubuntu e lubuntu
<MrFrog> ho gia lubuntu
<MrFrog> ma il problema idendico si presenta anche con xubuntu
<MrFrog> secondo me la riaccensione rapida di windows potrebbe aver compromesso l'installazione di lubuntu
<MrFrog> l'unica cosa che mi fa pensare
<krabador> MrFrog, hai provato a fare quello che ti è stato consigliato di fare?
<MrFrog> visto che blocca tutte le distro linux
<MrFrog> si certo
<krabador> "MrFrog, devi disattivare l'hybrid shutdown, e dopo averlo fatto , disabilitare il fast startup "
<MrFrog> ma forse non basta e bisogna reinstallare
<MrFrog> l'ho fatto
<krabador> MrFrog, allora prova a ripristinare grub
<MrFrog> da ripristino di lubuntu?
<krabador> MrFrog, da live
<krabador> !grub | MrFrog
<MrFrog> ok
<ubot-it> MrFrog: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<MrFrog> in un sistema dual boot con windows gia installato, il device per l'installazione del boot loader dove va settato?  sull'intero hardisk o sulla partizione di mount di ubuntu?
<MrFrog> jester-:  ci sei?
<jester-> MrFrog: hai uefi?
<jester-> MrFrog: se no va sempre su sda
<MrFrog> credo si di visto che ho potuto installare windows 8
<jester-> poi verifica che parta sda al boot
<jester-> MrFrog: lascia a default non toccare il grub
<MrFrog> quindi il bootloader sull'intero hardisk?
<MrFrog> volevo provare a cambiare per vedere se risolvo il problema
<jester-> MrFrog: non va mai su partizione
<MrFrog> aaaaa ok
<jester-> ma sul disco
<MrFrog> perfetto
<momo_> buongiorno, un consiglio per favore: sono in live su EeePc Asus 1000H precedendemente winzoz crashato di brutto. Visto che devo reinstall che distro mi consigliate per questo piccolo pc?
<ExPBoy> momo_, caratteristiche di quel pc?
<ExPBoy> processore , ram , scheda video, rete
<ExPBoy> momo_, comunque se la live funziona ...
<momo_> atom 1.6 g ,1gb di ram altro non so
<krabador> momo_, lubuntu
<jester-> i386
<ExPBoy> momo_, se la live che stai usando non ha problemi installa
<krabador> http://www.lubuntu.net/
<ExPBoy> 1 gigio di ram è pochina
<momo_> solo che la live è del 12.04
<krabador> momo_, scarica la live di lubuntu, e provala
<ExPBoy> eh devi provare da live
<momo_> dite che questa live è pesantina?
<momo_> ok lo prendo per un si, proverò lubuntu
<krabador> momo_, lubuntu è la piu' leggera delle ubuntu
<marvinh> salve ragazzi! vorrei utilizzare la mia chiavetta August DVB-t 202 per guardare la tv su ubuntu 12.04. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurarla?
<momo_> grazie e a presto
<marvinh> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> marvinh, chi sa, risponde
<krabador> marvinh, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=517089   qui ne parlano
<krabador> marvinh, ti conviene provare con l'ultima versione di ubuntu, visto che la chiave in questione, non era supportata dal kernel della 12.04
<marvinh> mi consigli di provare allora con ubuntu 13.10?
<marvinh> meglio a 64-bit?
<krabador> se il tuo processore lo supporta, si
<krabador> marvinh, cpu/ram ?
<marvinh> krabador, mi consigli di provare allora con ubuntu 13.10? meglio a 64-bit?
<marvinh> krabador, si si è un nuovo haswell a 64-bit con 2gb di ram
<jester-> marvinh: se il procio è a 64 si
<marvinh> jester-, krabador, grazie per i consigli. Secondo voi con il kernel nuovo ci sono buone speranze che la chiavetta in questione possa essere utilizzata con ubuntu?
<jester-> marvinh: ci sono
<jester-> marvinh: lo vedi anche dalla live
<marvinh> jester-, perfetto.. un buon software per guardare la tv quale può essere?
<jester-> marvinh: che tv
<jester-> marvinh: serve una chiavetta usb per vedere le tv diggitali
<jester-> una linux digeribile
<marvinh> jester-: si la chiavetta è quella di cui stiamo parlando, ma senza un programma per farla andare come posso vedere la tv?
<jester-> kaffeine e installa linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> staccala riattaccala e vedi se kaffeine la vede
<marvinh> jester-, ok grazie ci proverò
<nannes> MrFrog: mi hai chiamato?  scusa ma non posso esserci 24/7  :D
<MrFrog> si ciao
<MrFrog> ho fatto quel test
<MrFrog> ora ho provato ad eliminare da windows l'avvio veloce
<MrFrog> reinstallato lubuntu ma all'avvio stesso problema
<MrFrog> per scrupolo dopo provo a cambiare scheda video
<MrFrog> le sto provando tutte
<nannes> eh fermo però, prima fa' vedere i risultati del test!
<nannes> Li hai salvati vero? vero? verooo?
<MrFrog> ehehehhe no
<nannes> -.-
<MrFrog> la fretta di provare
<nannes> La tabella di partizioni l'hai creata con quale standard?  MBR o GPT?
<MrFrog> comunque ti faccio un video su come avvio lubuntu
<MrFrog> tramite dparted del cd d'installazione
<MrFrog> gparted
<nannes> Ma gparted è il software, io ho chiesto quale tipo di "partition table" hai settato (con gparted): gpt o mbr ...
<MrFrog> non capisco, ho messo ext4 alle partizioni
<MrFrog> la formattazione non mi da scelta
<nannes> MrFrog: Le partizioni che vedi su gparted sono organizzate su una cosiddetta "tabella", nei primi settori del disco,
<nannes> e questa tabella può essere di diversi tipi
<nannes> Ora sono già abbastanza pipipipopopo perché non hai salvato i logs dell'hdd test/fix
<nannes> ;P
<MrFrog> lol
<nannes> Comunque su gparted lo puoi vedere da  VIEW > DEVICE INFORMATION
<MrFrog> ok grazie
<nannes> mrFrog!!
<massimo> buonasera a tutti
<Guest85561> qualcuno puo risolvermi un problema che nessuno riesce a risolvere???
<Guest85561> ho dovuto reinstallare xubuntu e, ovviamente, manca qualcosa (plugins ecc...) e non apre i video su youtube
<Aizram> che browser usi Guest85561 ?
<Aizram> zzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Guest85561> mozilla firefox
<Aizram> prova con crome
<Aizram> fai solo questa prova per favore
<Guest85561> ma nemmeno con google chrome me li legge
<Guest85561> dimmi
<Guest85561> aizram dimmi
<Aizram> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Guest85561> ok vado al link
<Aizram> prova a gaurdare qui... non so che versione hai di xubuntu
<Aizram> io preparo cena...  buon appetito a tutti
<Guest85561> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6562603/
<Guest85561> sei ai fornelli?
<Aizram> sì ma segui quelle istruzioni
<Aizram> ci sono dei file da cambiare
<Guest85561> ok ci ho provato ieri ma alla fine non sono riuscito...riprovo...intanto grazie e buona cena
<Guest85561> non sono molto pratico...comunque grazie
<Aizram> porta pazienza, qualcuno di buon cuore ti aiuterà se la cosa è possibile
<Guest85561> il problema è che il link per scaricare il file da mettere al posto dell altro, non si apre...mi da errore 404
<Guest85561> quindi senza quel file...
<Guest85561> nada
<Aizram> fai una ricerca su google
<Guest85561> ok
<Guest85561> grazie ancora
<Aizram> potresti anche dire la versione che usi di xubuntu... sarebbe meglio
<Guest85561> come si fa a vederla???
<Guest85561> aah eccola: 13.10
<Guest85561> scusami
<Guest85561> 13.10
<el_pac> ciao a tutti...
<DavideDark88> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> forse
<DavideDark88> ho bisogno di una mano
<nannes> spiega
<DavideDark88> quando installo ubuntu 13.10 dopo il caricamento mi dice:  unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<DavideDark88> nessuno sa come fare?
<enzotib> DavideDark88, USB?
<DavideDark88> no ho usato l'installazione da avvio assistito
<enzotib> cioè WUBI, che non è più supportato
<DavideDark88> Quindi devo metterlo su una chiavetta o su un CD ?
<enzotib> DavideDark88, sinceramente non è che conosca bene cos'è questo avvio assistito, ne ho sentito parlare in relazione a WUBI, però se spieghi meglio cos'è ti posso rispondere più compiutamente
<akis24> sera
<nino> salve gente, una domanduzza facile facile! come faccio a sapere cosa sta tramettendo o ricevendo il mio server?
<nino> Vabbe che siamo a natale ma le luci della mia lann veramente fanno concorrenza a quelle dell'albero!!
<nino> provo a spiegarmi meglio! volevo sapere quale applicazione di ubuntu accede continuamente ad internet!
<nannes> lol nino
<nannes> puoi usare uno scanner di rete
<nannes> se vuoi ìna cosa proprio .. pronta subito, allora puoi usare da terminale il comando     netstat
<nino> nessus?
<nino> o netgosh
<nannes> altrimenti puoi provare anche   tcptrack  (sudo apt-get install tcptrack)
<nannes> puoi usare anche softwar especiale di NTA (Network Traffic Analysis)
<nino> netstat ne esce di roba!
<nino> nta è a pagamento, mi sembra di aver fato temo a dietro una ricerca! o mi sbaglio!
<nannes> ma quale pagamento
<nannes> vai con wireshark (sudo apt-get install wireshark)
<nannes> Insomma, su sistemi GNU lx Hai solo l'imbarazzo della scelta quando si tratta di questi campi
<nannes> Che tipo di server è il tuo? FTP ?
<nino> ma che un semplice dlna con un apaginina web
<nannes> ah.. stream?
<nino> il fatto e che ogni tanto mi lagga con i giochi in coop!!
<nannes> succede.. devi studiare bene il modo di progettare (e quindi realizzare) la tua rete, anche a livello fisico (cavi utilizzati etc.)
<nino> ho un server della via a cui ho connesso internet alla eth0 ed il mio pc alla eth1 (naturalmente in br)
<nino> notavo semplicemente un insolita luminaria intermittente della rete in eth0
<nino> mentre la eth1 è saltuaria!
<pindol> ciao a tutti,
<samucrazy> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l audio help pleaseee
<jester-> cioè?
<samucrazy> nessun output ne dalle casse integrate ne dall uscita cuffie
<jester-> guardato nelle configurazione audio?
<samucrazy> in mdprobe ?
<jester-> non in sistema
<jester-> se il cnale uscita è quello giusto
<samucrazy> si anche in alsa mixer
<jester-> samucrazy: alsamixr tutto con oo sotto e volumi alti?
<samucrazy> si
<jester-> samucrazy: installa pavucontro, suona un mp3 e contolla con quello
<jester-> pavucontrol
<samucrazy> dove lo trovo ?
<jester-> nel software center
<jester-> o sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<samucrazy> ma controllo volume pulse audio ?
<samucrazy> pavucontrol rileva solo l hdmi ma nn la intel
<jester-> integrata?
<samucrazy> si
<samucrazy> di un portatile
<cristian_c> samucrazy, apri la tab Configurazione
<samucrazy> come fare ?
<jester-> samucrazy: versione ubuntu? e tipo di pc?
<samucrazy> cristian ah di pulse ho fatto ma nn ce la audio
<samucrazy> jester 13.10 e hp g61-420sl
<jester-> strano che una intel non funzi
<Fetentone> scusate, mentre stavo installando questo comando: sudo apt-get install autoconf libogg-dev
<Fetentone> l'installazione mi si è bloccata qui: http://imagebin.org/282022
<Fetentone> è già da un po...
<akis24> Fetentone: cambia server  sara giu'
<akis24> notte
<cristian_c> Fetentone, che devi fare?
<Fetentone> grazie akis
<Fetentone> cristian_c, spetta che vedo di cambiare server
<cristian_c> a occhio sembra tu debba compilare
<cristian_c> XD
<Fetentone> compilare?? è la seren 0.9 la nuova parole & conference
<MrFrog> cristian_c: ciao
<MrFrog> jester-: posso?
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-13
<nannes> lol
<nannes> eh insisteva xD
<nannes> AlexZion: tutto bene? visto la situazione di merda che c'è in italy?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<MrFrog> ciao
<MrFrog> questo è il mio problema, il pc avvia solo da ripristino  con questa procedura http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F67Kejoq5A0
<jester-> MrFrog: al menu ripristino abilita le rete per avere il filisystem montato anche in scruttura
<MrFrog> e come jester?
<jester-> MrFrog: poi sul desktop: sudo ap-
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrFrog> quando c'è la tabella?
<jester-> hai qualche periferica un po ciucca e fa fatica
<jester-> si al menu prima di fare ripristino
<MrFrog> quale periferica potrebbe essere?
<jester-> pare sia una usb ma potrebbe essere che fa fatica a settare uuid, sai di preciso su quele partizione è ubuntu
<MrFrog> ora non ricordo la partizione
<jester-> non trovo piu l'appunto per la stringa grub
<jester-> MrFrog: allora comincia a fare come sopra
<jester-> che quanto meno aggiorni
<MrFrog> devo passare alla shell giusto?
<MrFrog> da ripristino
<jester-> MrFrog: ripristino, arrivi al menu
<jester-> abilita network
<MrFrog> fatto
<jester->  e poi ripristino
<MrFrog> poi apro la shell?
<jester-> apri un terminale
<MrFrog> ma dici da sistema gia avviato?
<jester-> MrFrog: da video arrivi sul desk
<MrFrog> certo
<jester-> MrFrog: hai abilitato la rete prima di fare risprostino?
<MrFrog> si
<jester-> altrimenti non scrive
<jester-> MrFrog: apri un terminale
<MrFrog> digito questo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-update prima
<jester-> poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> o apt non sa se ci sono aggiornamenti nei repo
<MrFrog> mi dice  operazione non valida
<jester-> sudo apt-get update   scrivi bene
<MrFrog> l'errore è in   sudo apt-get dist-update
<jester-> dist-upgrade
<MrFrog> ma scusa non mi hai detto prima  sudo apt-get dist-update
<MrFrog> o aggiornati e da rimuovere
<MrFrog> con update mi dice operazione non valida
<MrFrog> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> <MrFrog> l'errore è in   sudo apt-get dist-update
<jester-> <jester-> dist-upgrade
<jester-> sveglia
<MrFrog> in upgrade mi da 0 da installare e da aggiornare e da rimuovere
<MrFrog> jester-:  poi che faccio dopo?
<jester-> MrFrog: ha aggiornato qualcosa?
<MrFrog> nulla
<jester-> strano
<jester-> ha dato tutto 0   0   0   0?
<MrFrog> yes
<jester-> MrFrog: dai comando mount e metti nel pastebin
<MrFrog> paste.ubuntu.com/6566325/
<jester-> MrFrog: allora, riavvii, al menu grub pigi lettera e
<jester-> MrFrog: vai sulla riga con root=UUIDxxxxxxxxx
<jester-> MrFrog: e sostituisci con root=/dev/sda6
<MrFrog> ok
<jester-> MrFrog: F10 per fare il boot
<MrFrog> ok
<jester-> MrFrog: mentre parte pigia esc che vedi quello che fa
<MrFrog> jester-: schermata nera
<jester-> MrFrog: boh
<MrFrog> ???
<MrFrog> sono fregato?
<jester-> non vedi la stessa pappardella he in ripristino?
<MrFrog> schermo nero
<jester-> va bè avvia da recoveri
<MrFrog> ok
<MrFrog> ma sempre intendi?=
<jester-> MrFrog: hai qualcosa attaccato alle usb?
<MrFrog> si tutto
<jester-> togli il possibile
<MrFrog> webcam anche che non riconosce
<jester-> lascia attaccato anche solo il rutter
<MrFrog> e la tastiera?
<jester-> togliala web che facie sia leri a far casino
<jester-> la tastiera ovviamente no
<MrFrog> ok
<MrFrog> e avvio?
<MrFrog> desktop?
<jester-> anche il mouse no
<MrFrog> ok
<jester-> prova normale
<ExPBoy> bel casino :)
<jester-> MrFrog: pc vegiotto eh?
<MrFrog> amd sempron 3000+
<jester-> faceva fatica a mintare subito / e cè una tringa per dire a grub di fare con piu calma ma non ritrovo l'appunto
<jester-> MrFrog: quanti hanno ha
<jester-> anni
<jester-> è piu vecchio di te?
<MrFrog> non so, credo una 10ina
<MrFrog> hhahaha
<MrFrog> no, io ne ho 30 di piu
<MrFrog> nulla, avvia solo da ripristino digitando exit
<jester-> bè come per l'età dei cani in elettronica equivalgono a un centinaio umani
<MrFrog> hehehheh
<MrFrog> è solo il mio muletto dai....
<jester-> lspci | grep -i vga
<ExPBoy> 2007
<ExPBoy> se è uno dei primi sempron :)
<MrFrog> jester-:  quel comando è per me?
<ExPBoy> MrFrog, sarà anche un muletto ma è incasinato forte
<jester-> piu che il sempron è tutto il pc a essere un po fuori compatibilità
<MrFrog> però ci gira windows 8.1 che una meraviglia
<MrFrog> non capisco
<ExPBoy> MrFrog, quanta ram?
<jester-> MrFrog: linux non è winz
<MrFrog> 2giga
<ExPBoy> una meraviglia con 2 giga ?
<jester-> se il kenrnel non ha i driver si puppa
<MrFrog> veloce
<MrFrog> quanto basta
<ExPBoy> MrFrog, mha
<MrFrog> giuro
<ExPBoy> si si ok
<MrFrog> quanto basta per far da muletto
<MrFrog> gira anche cod 4 con l'altra scheda video
<ExPBoy> non so cosa sia
<MrFrog> call of duty
<MrFrog> ungioco
<ExPBoy> MrFrog, non ci gioco con il pc
<MrFrog> che faccio jester?
<jester-> lspci | grep -i vga
<ExPBoy> e 2
<jester-> MrFrog: fai che se non trovo la stringa per rub te lo tieni cosi come è o provi altra distro
<jester-> tipo debian
<MrFrog> geforce2 mx/mx 400
<MrFrog> vorrei risolvere, mi piace molto
<MrFrog> è leggerissimoi
<MrFrog> e poi son tre giorni che combatto
<ExPBoy> MrFrog, si infatti sono tre giorni che vieni a combattere :)
<MrFrog> :-)
<MrFrog> posso dirvi una cosa se puo aiutarvi, con linux mint avviava bene
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> MrFrog: per intanto visto che o bene male parte userai ripristino
<MrFrog> ma con le distro ubuntu, xubuntu e lubuntu stesso problema
<ExPBoy> MrFrog, secondo me hai un hw indigeribile da ubuntu
<MrFrog> vorrei capire cosa non digerisce
<jester-> MrFrog: la tipa è sempre la stessa, cambia solo il vestito
<MrFrog> sarei disposto anche a sostutuire
<MrFrog> si lo so
<MrFrog> linux mint però va
<jester-> metti mint
<MrFrog> è un macigno
<MrFrog> lubuntu è quella che mi soddisfa di piu
<jester-> o metti la 10 qualcosa cheva
<jester-> non ha piu supporto ma penso vada
<MrFrog> nel web mi vanno quasi fluidi i video a 720p
<jester-> lspci | grep -i vga  e 5
<MrFrog> secondo te se provo a mettere l'altra scheda video potrebbe andare?   geforce gt 6600
<jester-> ok
<ExPBoy> eh
<MrFrog> paste.ubuntu.com/6566454/
<jester-> mr non è 6600 ,a vecchia quanto il pc
<jester-> MrFrog: non è che ne hai una integrata e una vga
<MrFrog> si
<MrFrog> c'è anche quella integrata
<jester-> disabilita integrata nel bois
<jester-> adesso quella sta usando
<MrFrog> eeee?
<MrFrog> no, dice quella giusta
<MrFrog> è estena
<MrFrog> geforce2 mx 400
<MrFrog> dal bios cosa devo cercare?
<jester-> MrFrog: entra nel bios e disabilita l'integrata
<MrFrog> cosa cerco?
<jester-> integrated peripheral o ssimile
<MrFrog> non c'è
<MrFrog> quella voce
<jester-> guarda nei vari menu che i bios non sono tutti uguali
<MrFrog> nulla trovo solo il controllo agp
<MrFrog> è il bios award
<MrFrog> del 2005
<MrFrog> mi date una mano a disibilitare la vga integrata please
<MrFrog> il mio bios non ha la voce Integrated Peripherals
<jester-> MrFrog: sempre che ci sia devi spulciare nel bios, piga canc al boot
<MrFrog> ci sono nel bios
<jester-> cerca
<MrFrog> non ci sono Integrated Peripherals
<jester-> se c'è una integrata da qualche parte compare
<jester-> cosi come la scheda audio
<MrFrog> ho guardato dappertutto
<MrFrog> un aiuto?
<krabador> MrFrog, potresti semplificare l'aiuto fornendo il modello di motherboard
<jester-> non ci sarà una video integrata
<MrFrog> si che c'è
<MrFrog> l'ho anche provata a collegare
<MrFrog>   GA-K8VM800M
<MrFrog> gigabyte
<MrFrog> magari la disattiva in automatico?
<krabador> probabile
<jester-> e c'è devi avere l'attacco vga suk retro oltre a quello della scheda da slot
<MrFrog> certo che c'è
<MrFrog> l'ho anche provata
<MrFrog> non sono così zero......... :-)
<jester-> comunque in lspci ne compare solo una
<krabador> S3 Graphics UniChrome ... interessante
<MrFrog> che è quella esterna
<krabador> MrFrog, ma tu hai inserito una scheda agp?
<MrFrog> si
<MrFrog> nel supporto agp
<MrFrog> perchè?
<krabador> all'inserimento della vga agp si esclude l'integrata.
<krabador> +
<ubuntu59> giorno
<ubuntu59> chiedo scusa ma qual'è il canale per chiedere aiuto su una formula di libreoffice - calc?
<ubuntu59> c'è nessuno?
<akis24> ciao
<Passwd> Ho smarrito la password di acceso come la recupero>?
<krabador> Passwd, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Passwd> Grazie :) MOTHER FUCKSSS
<Passwd> Correttore scusate :)
<krabador> Passwd, perchè, cosa stavi scrivendo?
<cybernova> lol
<krabador> sono pure ignoranti...
<cybernova> krabador, che ci vuoi fare la gente è così
<cybernova> a più tardi
<Hal9001> qualcuno conosce backtrack ? non riesco ad installare la nuova chiavetta internet 42.2
<Hal9001_> qualcuno conosce backtrack ? non riesco ad installare la nuova chiavetta internet 42.2
<akis24> !chat | Hal9001_:
<ubot-it> Hal9001_:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<valmars> buonasera, chi può aiutarmi a far riconoscere la webcam integrata con skype
<jester-> valmars: installa cheers e vedi se funza
<valmars> ok, ma non ci sono dei comandi tramite terminale per installare i driver della web?
<jester-> cheese
<jester-> valmars: bisogna averli i driver linux se esitono
<jester-> comincia a verificare se cheese la vede è supportata
<jester-> se non fattene una ragione
<bigo72> ragazzi sto diskdumpando un'installazione ubuntu da un disco usb ad una scheda SD. Sono sicuro che non funzionerà….come da copione….consigli? Credo che dovrò crootare il sistema appena creato e reinstallare grub con grub-install….o no?
<jester-> bigo72: cioè copi da usb a sd?
<bigo72> jester-: yes
<bigo72> perchè su sd mi dava un casino di errori in fase di installazione
<jester-> bigo72: 1 devi sistemare fstab con uuid giusto della partizione
<bigo72> su usb non ho avuto problemi
<jester-> bigo72: 2 installare grub da live
<jester-> ce cambi la sede (partizione) cambia anche identificativo uuid
<jester-> bigo72: bììsudo blkid /dev/sdacass per trovarlo
<bigo72> jester-: ok, quindi una volta terminato l'interminabile "dd" avvio la live e che faccio?
<bigo72> ops, mi avevi risposto
<bigo72> bììsudo?!
<jester-> bigo72: devi verificare che in /etc/fstab uuid di / corrisponda
<jester-> sudo ìì sono di regalo
<bigo72> e come faccio a trovare udid
<jester-> blkid
<bigo72> ok
<jester-> sudo blkid /dev/sdquelcheè
<bigo72> ok, grazie jester-, se ho problemi torno a rompere
<valmars> non funziona con cheese
<jester-> yeah
<jester-> valmars: esterna?
<valmars> no integrata
<jester-> valmars: verione ubuntu?
<valmars> 12.04
<jester-> versione*
<jester-> valmars: prova la live 13.10 che ha kernel piu aggiornato
<jester-> se non la vede pace amen
<bigo72> jester-: perdonami ancora, ho un dubbio, http://pastebin.com/cQwWe5cg hanno tabelle di partizione diverse i due dischi….problema?
<jester-> bigo72: che interessa a te è la sd
<jester-> bigo72: ci metti solo ubuntu?
<valmars> due giorni fa su questa chat mi hanno consigliato di aggiornare la mia versione da 11.10 a 12.04 per via dei drive e mi hanno fatto fare dei comandi  da terminale iniziando con lsusb
<jester-> bigo72: dovresti partizionarla in mbr
<bigo721> perchè qui, ogni volta che si da un dd è un casino di tempo da aspettare
<bigo721> ester-: e se non è mbr che accade? non funziona completamente, senza speranza?
<jester-> se è guid devi usare il tools per installare il loader
<bigo721> mi ricordo un comando tipo restore-mbr o robe del genere
<jester-> sei sul mac?
<bigo721> jester-: si
<jester-> bigo721: da utility disco
<bigo721> si?
<jester-> palli e rifai la tabella in dos mbr anzichè in guid
<jester-> poi crei una partizione
<bigo721> mannaggia, ero convinto di aver agito così già
<valmars> chi può aiutarmi per la webcam integrata del mio portatile per impiegarla con skype?
<jester-> poi fai prima a fare una installazione normale avendo cura di mettere grub sulla sd
<bigo721> aspetta, posso andarci con utility disco ora, vero? anche se sto eseguendoci sopra dd
<jester-> valmars: prova la 13.10
<jester-> bigo721: è quella da 80 gighi?
<bigo721> jester-: non dirlo a me, lo so, è che credo ci sia un'incompatibilità hardware con il lettore SDcard del macbook pro da parte della live
<jester-> bigo721: virtualizzare?
<bigo721> la SD card è da 16 gighi
<jester-> bigo721: allora è in guid
<jester-> su quello da 80 che hai
<bigo721> jester-: mh, non sono un grande fun della virtualizzazione, ma se mi dici che tu ti fidi...
<bigo721> su quello da 80 ho un'installazione funzionante di ubuntu
<jester-> bigo721: cerchi col torrent fusion
<bigo721> è quello che sto dd-ando
<jester-> bigo721: è guid che scassa
<MrFrog> jester-: ciao di nuovo, ho aggiunto un altro hardisk, vorrei lasciare quello che c'era gia per windows e il nuovo per ubuntu, quest'ultimo per fare il dual boot con l'altro come lo dovrei settare in master o in slave?
<jester-> !uid
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uid'
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> devi poi eguire ripristino boot loader
<bigo721> ma non capisco perchè su HD esterno usb va da dio e su SD no!
<bigo721> è per quello che sto clonando, se provo a installare su sd ho una marea di errori i/o
<jester-> è guid
<jester-> ma fai una installazione normale
<bigo721> no, da live lo avevo piallato totalmente e ricreato tabella partizioni
<bigo721> non andava lo stasso
<bigo721> lo avevo fatto con gparted
<bigo721> sono tre giorni che ci sbatto con sta SD
<akis24> valmars: segui questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=507285#p4025707  ma sarebbe meglio provare con la 13.10  è aggiornata quindi facile che funzioni con la 13.10
<valmars> grazie akis24, do una occhiata
<pac> ciao a tutti
<pac> ho un problema...
<pac> mi è scomparso tutto l'ambiente grafico di kubuntu
<pac> come faccio a farlo ripartire?
<jester-> cancella .kde
<pac> rm .kde ?
<asgardiano> ciao a tutti
<pac> dice che non è vuota...che opzione devo usare?
<cybernova> pac, rm -R .kde
<pac> fatto...riavviando dovrebberipartire?
<pac> con la  R minuscola non andava...
<cybernova> pac, prova a riavviare e vediamo se funziona
<valmars> aiuto aiuto ho problemi con la webcam. Ho ubuntu 12.04 su packard bell easy note mx51. non parte la webcam. vi allego  lsusb http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6567902/
<cristian_c> valmars, con quali software l'hai provata?
<nannes> !webcam | valmars
<ubot-it> valmars: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<valmars> sia cheese che skype
<cristian_c> valmars, cheese non la vede?
<valmars> no purtroppo
<cristian_c> valmars, hai provato con una live della 13,10?
<valmars> esce la schermata nera
<cristian_c> anche sulla live?
<valmars> no, ma prima avevo la 11.10 e mi hanno detto di passare almeno alla 12.04
<cristian_c> valmars, io ti dico di provare
<valmars> ok ci provo
<cristian_c> :)
<pac> grazie risolto
<pac> Ogni tanto compare questo avviso senza far nulla "Contatti personali: La cartella «/home/pac_man/.local/share/contacts/» non esiste" come mai?
<cristian_c> pac, vedi se esiste
<pac> con CD no, non esiste...
<pac> ma quale prog la cerca!?
<cristian_c> pac, anche a desktop vuoto accade?
<pac> è una notifica...non un messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> senza alcuna applicazione aperta
<pac> si....
<pac> ad avvio
<pac> e poi durante il funzionamento
<pac> ogni tot
<cristian_c> pac, non ho capito il riferimento a CD
<pac> l'ho cercata da terminale
<cristian_c> pac, senza applicazioni aperte?
<pac> con cd
<cristian_c> pac, prova da file manager oppure da terminale con ls
<pac> niente
<pac> http://paste.kde.org/pb4c593e6
<cristian_c> pac, il comando è sbagliato
<cristian_c> pac, puoi provare con find o locate ma per te forse è più semplice usare il file manager
<pac> ? scusa...ho installato linux da 2 giorni! che comando devo usare?
<cristian_c> pac, non è necessario usare comandi per navigare tra le cartelle, eh
<pac> ok...fatto con dolphin ha trovato la cartella...
<cristian_c> ok
<pac> ma se salgo di un livello non la vedo...
<cybernova> pac, come hai fatto se non esiste?
<pac> ho messo il percorso...
<pac> se mi dici come fare una stampate del desktop ti faccio vedere
<cybernova> pac, in kde ci sarà un programma che fa lo screenshot ma non solo quale sia
<cristian_c> ksnapshot?
<cristian_c> !info ksnapshot
<ubot-it> ksnapshot (source: ksnapshot): screen capture tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 265 kB, installed size 600 kB
<cybernova> pac, ecco utilizza il programma suggerito da cristian_c e posta l'immagine
<cybernova> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> pac, comunque file e cartelle nascoste sono visibili con la scorciatoia ctrl+h
<pac> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/13/plasma-desktoptK1813.png
<cybernova> pac, non ho capito allora come faccia ad uscirti quell'avviso
<dimitri> eila
<dimitri> vorrei installare i driver video sul mio dell xps 15z
<pac> se salgo di un livello non c'è
<pac> comunque non lo so nemmeno io...
<cristian_c> dimitri, quelli di default non fungono?
<pac> vedi qui contact non c'è... http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/13/plasma-desktopIF1813.png
<cristian_c> pac, prova come ti ho suggerito
<pac> con ctrl+h?
<dimitri> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> dimitri, che scheda è?
<cristian_c> dimitri, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<pac> ma dove devo farlo? seleziono dolphin e premo crtl+h e dovrebbero comparire le cartelle nascoste?
<cristian_c> dimitri, poi posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> pac, sì
<pac> seleziono nel senso...mando in primo piano
<dimitri> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 525M] (rev ff)
<cristian_c> pac, se non mi credi prova sulla home
<cristian_c> dimitri, tutto su pastebin
<pac> non fa nulla
<pac> manco sulla home!!! d'oh!!!
<cybernova> bhe comunque non è una cartellla "nascosta" perchè non ha il punto davanti
<cybernova> sarà un bug di Dolphin
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6568069/
<cybernova> pac, se invece di contacts nel path ci metti pippo la trova come cartella?
<pac> si ma...la notifica compare da sola...
<pac> asp
<pac> Wow...si
<cybernova> ahahahaha
<cybernova> svelato il mistero
<cybernova> bel file manager...fai una cosa pac crea davvero sta cartella contacts
<dimitri> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6568069/
<pac> no asp...in basso...con PIPPO...ni dice che la cartella non esiste...con contact no
<cybernova> pac, fa vedere
<cristian_c> cybernova, eh, ma lui ha detto che non vede quelle nascoste neanche nella home
<cybernova> cristian_c, si ma questo cosa c'entra con la cartella contacts?
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai due schede video, non una
<pac> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/12/13/plasma-desktophJ1813.png
<dimitri> cristian_c, è una scheda che mi ha sempre dato problemi di configurazione
<dimitri> ogni avanzamento è una sudata
<pac> no...ctrl+h non fa nulla
<cristian_c> cybernova, perché è un'altra stranezza
<dimitri> mi puoi aiutare ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma tu cos'hai fatto fino ad ora?
<dimitri> ho seguito alcuni post
<cybernova> pac, proviamo a fare così: apri il terminale e portati con cd /home/pac_man/.local/share nella cartella
<cybernova> poi prova a crearla con mkdir contacts
<dimitri> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<cybernova> e vediamo cosa ti dice
<pac> fatto
<pac> la trova
<dimitri> installato bumbleebe
<pac> fatto
<cybernova> pac, ma l'hai creata o ha trovato quella di prima?
<pac> l'ho creata
<cybernova> pac, adesso la vedi nel file manager?
<pac> si
<pac> la vedo
<pac> anche con CD la trova....
<cybernova> ok bene
<pac> ma quindi.... non si è capito quale programma cercava sta cartella?
<cristian_c> dimitri, su che release di ubuntu?
<dimitri> 13.10 64 bit kde
<cristian_c> <dimitri> ho seguito alcuni post
<cristian_c> quali post
<cristian_c> ?
<pac> così c'ho messo una pezza? :)
<dimitri> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<cybernova> pac, così hai creato la cartella e non ti uscirà più fuori l'avviso che manca
<cristian_c> dimitri, e comunque , sulla 13.10 non bisogna fare granché
<dimitri> ma si ferma alla 13.04
<cybernova> vado a cenare a dopo
<cristian_c> dimitri, quello è il wiki
<pac> ok....cmq grazie
<pac> ;)
<dimitri> mi dice di installare bumbleebe
<dimitri> ma non so come farlo sulla 13.10
<dimitri> l'ultima volta non partiva più
<cristian_c> dimitri, chi lo dice?
<cristian_c> il wiki?
<dimitri> si
<dimitri> se vedi optimus graphic card
<cristian_c> dimitri, però avevi parlato di post
<cristian_c> hai fatto altre cose?
<dimitri> no
<dimitri> intendevo questo
<pac> ciao ragazzi...grazie!!!
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> <dimitri> ho seguito alcuni post
<blacklist> sera a tutti
<blacklist> scusate ma i repo di mediaubuntu sono chiusi ?
<cristian_c> blacklist, sì
<cristian_c> blacklist, è scritto anche sul sito ufficiale
<blacklist> ok  cè una soluzione cristian_c  per aggiungerli ?
<blacklist> lo visto ora
<cristian_c> blacklist, non si possono più aggiungere , non esistono più
<cristian_c> è scritto anche sul sito
<LoZioNe> buonasera a tutti
<kaurubuntu> salve ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> mi date una mano a creare uno script per avviare il damemon teamviewer all'avvio che non parte?
<ubuntu59_> sera
<nannes> kaurubuntu: Stai compromettendo la sicurezza del sistema in quel modo
<nannes> sei sicuro di quello che vuoi fare?
<nannes> !ciao | ubuntu59_
<ubot-it> ubuntu59_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu59_> chi mi aiuta con una formula di calc?
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  so solo che prima tw mi partiva all'avvio
<nannes> !qualcuno | ubuntu59_
<ubot-it> ubuntu59_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !chat | ubuntu59_  kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu59_  kaurubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kaurubuntu> ora non solo mi da un errore ma non parte neanche cliccando sull'eseguibile
<ubuntu59> dov'è l'errore? =CONTA.SE('ELENCO GARE'.M2:M65;"V")e CONTA.SE(A2:A50;A10)
<ubuntu59> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kaurubuntu> non c'è nessuno in join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> kaurubuntu:  ti sei dimenticao /join
<BetaBrain> Ìû
<TORRENT> ciao a tutti
<TORRENT> qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come salvare i torrent messi in download?
<TORRENT> su windows trovo una cartella apposita ma qui su linux no...
<cybernova> TORRENT, ?
<TORRENT> niente ho risolto
<TORRENT> bastava mettere una spunta
<TORRENT> come non detto
<TORRENT> a presto
<TORRENT> notte
<TORRENT> haaa un'altra cosa
<TORRENT> c'è una specie di pdf che non riesco ad usare su linux
<TORRENT> in pratica un pdf che può essere compilato e spedito
<enzotib> TORRENT, prova con okular, oppura installati abode reader
<TORRENT> però su linux non riesco scrivere negli appositi file
<enzotib> oppure*
<TORRENT> quale okular devo installare?
<TORRENT> nel sc c'è nè una marea!
<cybernova> TORRENT, sudo apt-get install okular
<TORRENT> se scarico l'rpm in ubuntu funziona?
<cybernova> TORRENT, rpm è per distro basate su red hat
<TORRENT> devo scaricare il deb?
<cybernova> <cybernova> TORRENT, sudo apt-get install okular
<cybernova> da terminale
<TORRENT> non hai capito
<TORRENT> io parlo di Adobe
<cybernova> <TORRENT> quale okular devo installare?
<cybernova> va bhe che sono le 22:50 eh
<cybernova> TORRENT, comunque se scarichi il deb va bene
<TORRENT> okular non va neanche
<TORRENT> devo usare adobe
<TORRENT> ho scaricato il deb
<TORRENT> cosa faccio?
<cybernova> TORRENT, puoi aprirlo ed installarlo con il software center
<TORRENT> l'adobe non sembra avere una versione per ubuntu...
<TORRENT> ubuntu mi dice che il pacchetto è di cattiva qualità
<TORRENT> !?!?!
<TORRENT> e quindi non me lo installa
<TORRENT> !?!!??
<cybernova> TORRENT, prova allora da terminale con dpkg -i file.deb
<TORRENT> posso premere su "ignora ed installa"
<TORRENT> ?
<TORRENT> posso combinare danni?
<cybernova> TORRENT, cosa ti dice esattamente?
<TORRENT> http://imagebin.org/282181
<TORRENT> rischio?
<cybernova> TORRENT, non avevo mai visto una cosa del genere...scaricato dal sito ufficiale adobe?
<TORRENT> si
<TORRENT> http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/otherversions/
<TORRENT> io provo...
<jester-> TORRENT: hai preso il deb?
<TORRENT> si
<jester-> tranquillo funza bene
<TORRENT> se non mi vedere più vuol dire che il mio pc è scoppiato! :)
<cybernova> se jester- dice che funziona bene è così
<TORRENT> installazione non riuscita
<jester-> fallo da terminale
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i pachetto.deb nella cartella dove sta il file, se si incrocchia per dipendenze dai sudo apt-get -f install
<TORRENT> cd scrivania per andare nella scrivania?
<jester-> cs Scrivania
<jester-> c'è differenza fra maiscolo e minuscolo
<TORRENT> sta macinando
<jester-> poi scrivi leprime tre lettere del file e batti tab che completa
<TORRENT> non so se sta macinando oppure se si è inchiodato
<TORRENT> scrivo: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<jester-> è tornato al prompt?
<jester-> comunque -f install male non fa
<TORRENT> ha no no sta macinando...
<TORRENT> installato
<TORRENT> però non riesco ad aprire i pdf con adobe
<TORRENT> ...
<TORRENT> appena apro il pdf incriminato l'adobe si chiude
<TORRENT> gli altri pdf li apro ma questo no...
<TORRENT> sulla scrivania mi è comparsa l'icona AdobeReader.desktop che non funziona
<TORRENT> va be sarà il file che è una porcheria...
<TORRENT> vi lascio
<TORRENT> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<TORRENT> ultima domanda
<TORRENT> perché non posso settare adobe come lettore predefinito dei pdf?
<TORRENT> perché non posso settare adobe come lettore predefinito dei pdf?
<jester-> TORRENT: destro sul pdf
<jester-> TORRENT: impostazioni o proprietà che sia apri con
<TORRENT> non è nella lista
<jester-> termina sessione rientra
<TORRENT> ok
<TORRENT> a dopo
<TORRENT2> eccomi dinuovo
<TORRENT2> sono il TORRENT di prima
<TORRENT2> non c'è dinuovo
<TORRENT2> siete spariti?
<jester-> ma sei sicuro che lo hai installato
<TORRENT2> si
<TORRENT2> lo sto usando
<jester-> acroread si chiama
<jester-> fallo partire da terminale adobereader
<MrFrog> la webcam non viene riconosciuta
<MrFrog> ciao jester
<jester-> MrFrog: cheese la vede?
<MrFrog> no
<jester-> allora non è linux digeribile
<MrFrog> prima andava
<MrFrog> con ubuntu
<MrFrog> ora sono con lubuntu
<MrFrog> alla fine il problema dell'avvio dipendeva dall'hardisk
<jester-> TORRENT2: aroread nel terminale
<jester-> acroread
<TORRENT2> si apre
<TORRENT2> acrobat
<TORRENT2> ma funziona anche dall'icona
<jester-> quindi è installato
<TORRENT2> certo
<jester-> dovrebbe vederlo nelle impostazioni del file apri con
<TORRENT2> no
<jester-> se possibila aggiungilo e mettilo in cima
<jester-> fai destro-->apri con
<jester-> lo vai a prendere e dovrebbe ricordarselo
<TORRENT2> Apri con /Altra applicazione/Mostra altre applicazioni ma non c'è...
<jester-> se c'è l'icona c'è anche li
<jester-> sfoglia
<TORRENT2> no ti giuro non lo vedo
<jester-> /usr/bin/acrosticass
<TORRENT2> non c'è!
<jester-> whereis acroread
<TORRENT2> trovato acroread ma non è l'eseguibile del programma
<jester->  whereis acroread
<jester-> acroread: /usr/bin/acroread /usr/bin/X11/acroread
<TORRENT2> e se ci cricco sopra non apre acrobat
<jester->  /usr/bin/acroread  nel terminale
<jester-> vedi che apre e quindi ce sta
<TORRENT2> http://imagebin.org/282184
<MrFrog> jester-:  guvcwiever la vede, skype no
<jester-> TORRENT2:  /usr/bin/acroread  nel terminale
<TORRENT2> mi apre acrobat
<jester-> MrFrog: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> MrFrog: comando per il lanciatore bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<jester-> TORRENT2: quindi è in /usr/bin non ci sono dubbi
<TORRENT2> se clicco su acroread mi apre acroread con gedit e leggo dei codici...
<jester-> TORRENT2: hai il sistema un po tanto sminchiato mi sa
<TORRENT2> l'ho installato da poco!
<MrFrog> niente, anche se lancio skype col comando non la rileva
<TORRENT2> quindi?
<jester-> MrFrog: se cheese non la vede non è ompatibile
<MrFrog> e gucview come mai la vede?
<jester-> mi pare strano
<TORRENT2> va be non fa nulla
<TORRENT2> grazie di tutto
<TORRENT2> scusa per il disturbo
<jester-> de nada
<MrFrog> jester-:  appena provato gucview e la vede
<TORRENT2> ti ho fatto impazzire
<jester-> MrFrog: non so
<TORRENT2> grazie e notte a tutti
<MrFrog> ho trovato un wiki della mia cam, ma ho bisogno di aiuto   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustWebcamWB-1400T
<jester-> MrFrog: ti devoscrivere le stesse righe del wiki?
<jester-> fare un copia incolla da li non è uguale?
<MrFrog> mi sembra un po compesso
<MrFrog> complesso
<jester-> MrFrog: avra 10 anni qulla guida
<MrFrog> non è valida?
<jester-> è del 2007
<jester-> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<jester-> vedi lei cosa dice per la tua
<MrFrog> ok grazie
<MrFrog> scrive questo Skype 2.0.0.72 : works out of the box, for successive versions of Ubuntu, see below in the fiddle list.
<nannes> ciao MrFrog
<nannes> come va
<nannes> sei riuscito con Lubuntu?
<MrFrog> ciao nannes :-)
<MrFrog> si
<jester-> MrFrog: adesso ti sistema nannes
<MrFrog> ERA come dicevi tu
<MrFrog> heheeh
<MrFrog> grazie jester :-)
<MrFrog> era l'hardisk
<MrFrog> ne ho messo un altro
<MrFrog> e ve
<MrFrog> 3 giorni combattendo
<krabador> se arrivavi a 5
<krabador> era
<krabador> 5 giorni che ti ho peeeerso , mille lacrime caduuuteeeee
<jester-> MrFrog: bisogna ascoltare le indicazioni
<jester-> na settimana che ti si diveva che avevi una periferica se non hd ciucchi
<MrFrog> heheeh lo so, ma windows girava che una meraviglia
<MrFrog> scartavo quell'ipotesi
<jester-> e 27
<jester-> il anno stava nella partizione lunux
<jester-> danno
<jester-> settori danneggiati assai
<MrFrog> si ma formattando le partizioni e reinstallando non si risolveva
<jester-> la cucia è a posto ma nel bagno ci sono i tubi rotti
<MrFrog> era l'hardisk compromesso
<jester-> capito il concetto?
<MrFrog> yes
<MrFrog> siete grandi
<MrFrog> però la webcam vorrei riuscire ad usarla
<MrFrog> mi manca solo questo
<nannes> te l'avevo detto MrFrog! ;) ;)  Ma con l'hdd fix  non sei riuscito a sistemare i superblocchi danneggiati?
<MrFrog> e poi è completo
<jester-> nannes: i blocchi quasi sempre sono un danno fisico
<MrFrog> non era completamente compatibile con windows8
<MrFrog> non mi faceva fare tutti i test
<MrFrog> comunque l'hardisk faceva anche un cigolio
<jester-> MrFrog: sfatiamo il mito che linux fa risciuscitare pure lazzaro
<nannes> jester-: infatti il tool Seagate che gli ho consigliato era per win, non per linux  ;)
<MrFrog> ahhaahah, però winzozz stavolta mi ha sorpreso
<MrFrog> mi date una spintina per la webcam così finisco e amen :-)
<jester-> MrFrog: è specialità di nannes
<airgnox> qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi col bluetooth con ubuntu 13.10 ?
<MrFrog> :-)
<jester-> installa blueman
<airgnox> jester-, cos'è ?
<jester-> un pacchetto
<airgnox> jester-, che gestisce il bluetooth ?
<jester-> airgnox: è integrato o usb
<airgnox> jester-, è integrato al pc
<jester-> airgnox: apri un terminale
<airgnox> jester-, si
<jester-> airgnox: sudo rfkill list
<airgnox> jester-, mi puoi spiegare il comando  che fa ?
<jester-> cosa ha rispsto
<jester-> risposto*
<airgnox> posto su pastebin
<jester-> eh
<airgnox> jester-, cmq dice che tutto sbloccato
<jester-> a vedere
<airgnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6569446/
<jester-> l'icona è attiva?
<airgnox> jester-, certo
<airgnox> jester-, ti spiego
<jester-> cerca la periferica?
<airgnox> jester-, si certo
<airgnox> jester-,  non accetta i trasferimenti dalla perficrica associata
<jester-> airgnox: vorresti collegare il cellofono?
<airgnox> jester-, in questo caso dallo smartphone
<airgnox> jester-, esatto
<jester-> airgnox: non è che hai un aifono
<airgnox> jester-, è gia associato
<airgnox> jester-, no no uso android
<jester-> airgnox: prova a installare blueman
<jester-> se non va è buggato
<airgnox> jester-, altra cosa se cerco di vedere i files dal pc contenuti nel telefono non li mostra  e fa vedere solo le cartelle
<airgnox> jester-, non vorrei sia un problema di permessi
<airgnox> jester-, perchè tra l'altro lo smartphone è montato
<jester-> airgnox: non conosco il droido
<airgnox> jester-, forse il firewall ?
<jester-> lo hai collegato anche alla usb?
<airgnox> jester-, no non è collegato tramite usb
<jester-> sudo iptables -F azzera il firewall
<airgnox> jester-, no non è il firewall
<airgnox> jester-, ho provato a lasciarlo disattivato ma nulla non invia ugualmente
<airgnox> jester-, cioè invia ma il portatile non riceve
<jester-> da pc piare del cello?
<airgnox> jester-, come ?
<jester-> airgnox: esplora dispositivo
<airgnox> jester-, si
<jester-> che mi ricordi
<airgnox> jester-, ma solo le cartelle
<airgnox> jester-, non mostra i files contenuti
<jester-> airgnox: prova mettere blueman
<airgnox> jester-,  adesso provero'
<airgnox> jester-,  da' ugualmente lo stesso problema
<airgnox> jester-, potrebbero essere i permessi ?
<airgnox> jester-, allora se seleziono solo le immagini della cartella di condivisione sul telefono mi da' una notifica , ma il file non lo riceve ugualmente
<jester-> airgnox: prova a vedere le impostazioni del cellofono
<airgnox> jester-, non le ho mai cambiate con la 10.04 andava alla grande
<airgnox> jester-, ora provo a disattivare firewall e provare con la cartella bluetooth
<airgnox> jester-, niente
<airgnox> jester-, come verifico i permessi del telefono montato ?
<jester-> airgnox: non saprei
<airgnox> jester-, niente dai si puo' segnalare sta cosa in qualche modo ?
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<airgnox> jester-,  ok grazie
<airgnox> jester-, se hai gia' segnalato bug potresti farlo tu ?
<airgnox> jester-, è una procedura lunga
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-14
<AleDream> ciao ragazzi
<nannes> ciao AleDream
<AleDream> ciao nannes
<AleDream> :D sei per caso esperto di ubuntu?
<nannes> questo è il canale di supporto, ognuno ha le sue "specializzazioni" chiamiamole così.. tu fai la domanda, chi sa risponde
<krabador> !chiedi | AleDream
<ubot-it> AleDream: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<AleDream> ho un ultrabook della toshiba u940 ho installato ubuntu 13.10 non mi funziona la retroilluminazione della tastiera
<krabador> AleDream, ne parlano qui http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=282274
<krabador> AleDream, sembra essere gestita da un tool di toshiba windows only
<AleDream> eh si stavo leggendo :/ mannaggia era una funzione comodissima
<krabador> AleDream, hai ragione, mi spiace.... sembra che dalla versione 3.8 in poi , si stia lavorando molto a riguardo
<AleDream> attendiamo :D
<AleDream> ora devo sistemare la situazione driver nvidia
<AleDream> e c'è anche la problematica dei tasti funzione disallineati
<krabador> AleDream, per il driver nvidia, ti basta aprire il terminale, mandare software-properties-gtk, vedere cosa c'è nella tab di destra
<AleDream> si in driver proprietarti
<AleDream> non trova nulla
<krabador> AleDream, che scheda video hai?
<AleDream> nvidia gt 630m insieme alla cpu i5 3317u
<AleDream> per ora il sistema sta utilizzando la scheda intregrata della intel
<krabador> AleDream, allora , sempre da terminale
<krabador> AleDream, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<AleDream> quante cose nuove :D
<krabador> AleDream, fatto?
<AleDream> si installato
<AleDream> mmm stavo leggendo sulla wiki
<AleDream> ma praticamente devo dire io quando utilizzare la scheda video nvidia con che programma?
<krabador> AleDream, puoi indicare quando usare l'nvidia
<AleDream> io vorrei metterla sempre
<AleDream> c'è :D utiliziamola sempre :D
<krabador> beh AleDream , anche in win non viene usata sempre
<krabador> solo che li' il driver nvidia, fa lo switch in automatico, quando la potenza grafica richiesta, supera un certo limite
<krabador> nvidia, sta lavorando ufficialmente per allineare il supporto optimus in linux7
<AleDream> ah ok
<krabador> AleDream, in momenti di scarsissima potenza di calcolo grafica richiesta, usare l'nvidia ti fa consumare piu' corrente
<krabador> e scaldare di piu' la macchina
<AleDream> adesso c'è la ventola che è sempre attaccata :/
<AleDream> riavvio
<AleDream> krabador ok ora è tornato silezioso
<AleDream> avevo provato una modifica http://www.lffl.org/2012/01/ubuntu-tasti-fn-non-riconosciuti-ecco.html
<AleDream> solo che facendo quello avevo la ventola sempre a palla e sono tornato alla file di default ora la ventola è tornata silenziosa
<krabador> AleDream, cerca di non seguire guide non ufficiale
<krabador> uffuciali
<AleDream> ah ok
<krabador> possono non tenere conto di una marea di fattori
<krabador> nel caso particolare.
<AleDream> cmq sta diventando sempre più bello ubuntu :D
<AleDream> ottimo ottimo
<AleDream> l'unica pecca che cmq bisogna sempre perdirci un po di tempo per impostare tutte le periferiche
<nannes> sì con gli ultimi pc sì  ^
<AleDream> xò poi da soddisfazioni
<AleDream> non riesco ad abituarmi a lavorare con gimp
<nannes> già :D E non è solo ubuntu in particolare, ma tutto il progetto gnu-linux che sta avanzando :DD
<AleDream> trovo una grande perdita non avere photoshop
<AleDream> ah si abbinato con android
<nannes> concordo per photoshop, infatti sono riuscito a installarlo su linux (CS5). Se ti interessa cerca su google 'winehq photoshop cs5'
<AleDream> e funziona bene il cs5?
<nannes> sì, pochissimi difettucci grafici ma tollerabili
<nannes> cmounque anche gimp migliorerà l'interfaccia, si spera
<AleDream> mi sono abituato con photoshop
<AleDream> che poi per come lo uso
<AleDream> solo per grafica basilare per web
<AleDream> mannaggia non si vede il menù a tedina in eclipse :/
<AleDream> problema noto
<AleDream> auhahuhuahuauha
<AleDream> mannaia ci sono un po di problemi con questa ubuntu 13.10
<nannes> come non si vede il menu a tendina :O
<nannes> AleDream: EclipseIDE è scritto in java. Forse devi installare OracleJava7 per farlo funzionare a dovere! Segui questa guida:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<AleDream> si si installat
<AleDream> sembra che sia un bug noto
<AleDream> risolto anche questo :D
<robilive> Sera
<krabador> salve
<robilive> A lei
<krabador> cosa la porta ancora da queste parti, robilive ?
<robilive1> Krabador, l'insonnia ed un tablet
<krabador> robilive, con l'insonnia il tablet fa male
<robilive> No, aiuta a non annoiarsi
<krabador> un notebook, magari malfunzionante, aiuta molto di piu', vuoi mettere
<robilive> Certo, ma non ne ho
<AleDream> notte ragazzi
<AleDream> grazie  mille per l'aiuto
<AleDream> :D
<AleDream> alla prox
<Guest82265> problema quando lancio una stmpa in pdf: non parte la stampante (una Samsung 3400 scx) parte soltanto se lancio la stampa quando e' spenta, al momento della sua accensione...AIUTOOO!
<Guest82265> qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<Guest82265> problema quando lancio una stmpa in pdf: non parte la stampante (una Samsung 3400 scx) parte soltanto se lancio la stampa quando e' spenta, al momento della sua accensione...AIUTOOO!
<cybernova> Guest82265, hai installato i driver per linux?
<Guest82265> si tutto ok, le stampe dai vai programmi UFFICIO partono regolarmente ..
<cybernova> Guest82265, quindi ti si presenta il problema solo con i pdf?
<Guest82265> sì solo con i pdf ...
<cybernova> Guest82265, dai questo comando da terminale: lpstat -s
<cybernova> e posta l'output qua:
<cybernova> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest82265> ok, 6571006
<Guest82265> hai dato un'occhiata?
<cybernova> Guest82265, hai installato cups-pdf
<cybernova> ma sei in ufficio?
<Guest82265> no a casa
<cybernova> Guest82265, bene allora vorrei provare una cosa
<Guest82265> dimmi
<cybernova> per vedere se è quello il problema
<cybernova> da terminale
<cybernova> dai lp -d Samsung-SCX-3400-Series "filedastampare.pdf"
<cybernova> e vediamo se stampa
<Guest82265> mi dice che il comando e' sbagliato ...
<cybernova> Guest82265, mi sembra molto strano hai sbagliato qualcosa
<Guest82265> ho copiato    lp -d Samsung-SCX-3400-Series "filedastampare.pdf"
<cybernova> Guest82265, filedastampare.pdf lo devi sostituire con il percorso del file pdf che vuoi stampare
<Guest82265> mi fai un esempio?
<cybernova> lp -d Samsung-SCX-3400-Series "/home/pippo/Documenti/documento.pdf"
<Guest82265> file o dirctory inesistente ..questo e' il risultato
<cybernova> Guest82265, si ma devi dargli un file che esiste
<Guest82265> ho il file Test_Page.PDf nella cartella PDF che ' nella cartella Calogero che e' in HOME...giusto?
<Guest82265> lp -d Samsung-SCX-3400-Series "/home/calogero/pdf/Test_page.pdf"
<cybernova> Guest82265, è tutto case sensitive, fa differenza tra maiuscole e minuscole
<Guest82265> ok, mi ha dato il messaggio che ti posto suhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6571080/
<cybernova> Guest82265, la stampante è spenta?
<Guest82265> no e' pero in stand by ....
<cybernova> Guest82265,  dai lpstat -p
<Guest82265> vuoi qui il risultato?
<cybernova> Guest82265, si
<Guest82265> rinter PDF is idle.  enabled since dom 08 dic 2013 09:17:24 CET printer Samsung-SCX-3400-Series is idle.  enabled since sab 14 dic 2013 08:57:38 CET 	Sending data to printer.
<cybernova> Guest82265, dice che la Samsung è abilitata dalle ore 8:57 ma te hai lanciato il comando di stampa 8:55 c'è qualcosa che non quadra
<Guest82265> ma perche se lancio la stampa quamdo la stampante e' spenta, e riaccesa in un secondo momento invece la stampa va?
<Guest82265> c'e' qualcosa che inibisce la stampa,non so lo stand by o qualcosa del genere
<Guest82265> in piu' se vado in SISTEMA > STAMPANTI
<Guest82265> PROPRIETA, MI DICE NEL CAMPO stato della stampante inattiva sending data to printer .. e' normale?
<cybernova> Guest82265, voglio vedere un'altra cosa...dai lpstat -t
<cybernova> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest82265> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571122/
<cybernova> Guest82265, sembra quasi che non riesca a raggiungere la stampante
<cybernova> connessa tramite usb giusto?
<Guest82265> per me la stampante si "congela" .... tanto che se la ncio la stampa qunado e' spenta e poi l'accendo..la stampante si avvia e manda fuori la stampa  bisogna individuare cosa puo' essere...intanto io devo andare adesso...ci possiamo sentire in tarda mattina?
<Guest82265> si usb
<cybernova> Guest82265, se non ci sarò io, ci sarà qualcun'altro
<ntubuntu> salve ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04.3 e kernel 3.8.0-29 all'avvio fatal error could not load kernel 3.2 errori arriva alla schermata di login e non funziona tastiera e mouse bluethoot
<ntubuntu> kernel cacca vero?
<ntubuntu> vediamo se riesco a risolvere dalla live
<jester-> ola
<ntubuntu> niente non ne vuole sapere come faccio?
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, ?
<ntubuntu> ubuntu 12.04 con kernel 3.8.0-29 ha problemi sul mio pc
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, come hai installato il kernel?
<ntubuntu> cristian_c: installazione fresca da live
<ntubuntu> 12.04.3
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep linux
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, posta il risultato su pastebin
<ntubuntu> terminale dalla live ovviamente
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, ah, quindi lo stai usando in live?
<ntubuntu> cristian_c: installato, ma all'avvio dice could not load blabla kernel 3.2 arriva alla schermata di accesso e non funziona ne tastiera ne mouse
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, entra in modalità di ripristino
<ntubuntu> anche li tastiera bloccata
<ntubuntu> non mi fa selezionare
<ntubuntu> ha problemi con le tastiere e mouse senza fili
<ntubuntu> prima funzionava è questo nuovo kernel
<ntubuntu> da quanto c'è questo 3.8.0-29?
<ntubuntu> come fanno a inserirlo in una stabile non lo so
<ntubuntu> vabbè faccio un giro con la salamander
<jester-> ntubuntu: usa il kernel precedente
<ntubuntu> e come faccio a usare il kernel precedente se nella live installa il 3.8?
<jester-> ntubuntu: nella live se funzava prima funza ancora adesso
<jester-> non viene cambiato il kernel nelle live
<ntubuntu> allora durante l'installazione lo aggiorna?
<jester-> o dopo
<jester-> ma sei sicuro che non sia l'accrochio wifi?
<jester-> in winz funza?
<ntubuntu> non ha wifi
<jester-> ntubuntu> ha problemi con le tastiere e mouse senza fili
<jester-> wifi è tradotto
<ntubuntu> esatto il crocchio funziona basta vedere che uso il grub tranquillamente
<jester-> mi pare strana la cosa
<ntubuntu> anche a me
<jester-> o hai la live con difetti o il fatto è strano assai
<ntubuntu> non saprei
<jester-> controlla md5sum della iso
<ntubuntu> ora vedo
<ntubuntu> md5sum perfetto
<pdor> ciao come cancello una rete ad-hoc?
<cristian_c> pdor, dal network manager
<pdor> altrimenti non riesco a crearne
<jester-> facendo il contrario di quando l'hai creata
<pdor> rimane...
<pdor> e l'altro pc e' spento
<pdor> da terminale come si farebbe?
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, che tastiera è?
<jester-> che centra l'altro pc
<pdor> se lascio l'altro pc collegato alla vecchia rete si rileva ancora
<jester-> non è che confondo con samba?
<pdor> ho cancellato tutto ma rilevo ancora la vecchia rete
<jester-> confondi*
<pdor> nono ad hoc wireless
<jester-> se la togli da nm è tolta
<pdor> e allora perche' la vedo ancora?
<jester-> avrai un pc spiritato
<jester-> o hai pacioccato /etc/network/interfaces
<ntubuntu> cristian_c: logitech mk220
<pdor1> la rete scompare solo se disconnetto la scheda wireless su cui era "installata"
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, tastiera e mouse vanno in winz?
<ntubuntu> certo cristian_c
<jester-> pdor1:  hai pacioccato /etc/network/interfaces?
<ntubuntu> anche con debian se è per questo
<pdor1> nono non paciocco piu nienteù
<jester-> fa vedere
<pdor1> e jmica mi crede e h;:)
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, è wifi
<pdor1> io sarei su mint adesso, ma conto di tornare su mbuti appena posso ve bene lo stesso?
<pdor1> cmq un problema del genere lo faceva anche ubuntu
<ntubuntu> cristian_c: wireless si
<jester-> pdor1: si va bè
<pdor1> poi vorrei sapere perche' c'e' crea rete wireless se poi per creare una rete ad hoc come si deve bisogna fare i altro modoùù
<cristian_c> pdor1, scusa, ma qui si parla di ubuntu
<jester-> pdor1: ma vai a chiedere sul canale mint, che centra ubuntu con i problemi di mint?
<pdor1> funziona cosi nche in ubuntu
<pdor1> che faccio ti mando interfaces?
<cristian_c> pdor1, non riesci a togliere la rete ad hoc anche in ubuntu?
<jester-> pdor1: /j #linuxmint
<pdor1> no ma se la creavo con crea rete wireless dovevo resettarla sempre
<pdor1> prova
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, quindi, non riesci ad usarli neanche in live?
<jester-> pdor1: /j #linuxmint
<pdor1> quando riavvi la rete non c'e' piu'
<pdor1> bye
<ntubuntu> in live funziona cristian_c
<jester-> cià
<ntubuntu> dopo l'installazione da problemi
<ntubuntu> e non capisco perchè
<cristian_c> ntubuntu, ripensa a tutto quello che hai fatto dopo l'installazione
<ntubuntu> cristian_c: ho solo riavviato come da prassi
<jester-> !ripristino | ntubuntu
<ubot-it> ntubuntu: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> qualcosa è andato storto installando
<ntubuntu> jester-: posso muovermi solo nel grub per fare una scelta e se scelgo recovery mode non posso fare più niente nella schermata ho pure provato a reinstallare
<jester-> ntubuntu: fai un ripristino
<ntubuntu> devo trovare una soluzione usando la live e montare la cavolo di partizione d'avvio
<jester-> ntubuntu: e magari rifai pure cd o usb che sia
<ntubuntu> riprovo non gliela do vinta
<track_> rieccomi
<track_> la stampante samsung scx 3400 non stampa solo i PDF per che e' in stato "inattiva" ptreste darmi una mano a risolvere?
<jester-> track_: solo pdf?
<track_> solo stampe PDF, le altre da UFFICIo sono ok ....in piu' se lancio la stampa con stampante SPENTA, accendo la stampante si avvia e mi da la stampa!!!
<jester-> track_: altri formati li stampa?
<jester-> o fa cosi in generale
<track_> gli altri li stampa regolarmente, fa cosi con solo i pdf
<jester-> che reader pdf usi
<track_> adobe
<jester-> se usi quello di default?
<track_> stesso risultato ....
<jester-> strano
<jester-> non so che dirti
<track_> e' normale che in SISTEMA > STAMPANTI > stato della STAMPANTE mi da inattiva?
<jester-> se non sta stampando è inattiva
<track_> ho rpovato a dare sudo service cups restart, ma niente ho visto sul forum che ci sono le stesse problematiche per altre stampanti, ma nessuno ha una soluzione
<jester-> eh
<track_> cosi
<jester-> i drivers
<jester-> che versione ubuntu usi
<jester-> o usi un tarocco
<track_> non credi sia tarocco, me lo ha installato un mio amico che l'hascaricato dal sito
<jester-> track_: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<track_> LUBUNTU
<cristian_c> track_,digita: lpstat -t
<track_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571792/
<cristian_c> track_, posta schermata della finestra di gestione stampanti
<track_> Cristian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571805/
<cristian_c> track_, non hai capito
<cristian_c> track_, stiamo parlando della finestra, non del terminale e servirebbe una schermata
<cybernova> utilizza cups-pdf forse è questo il problema
<cybernova> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571122/
<track_> <cybernova> come fare? per utilizzare il cups-pdf?
<cybernova> track_, non so come funzioni, sei tu che l'hai installato ehe
<track_> <cybernova> vedi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571831/
<cybernova> track_, apri il browser da root e digita il seguente indirizzo: localhost:631
<cybernova> guarda se riesci in maniera grafica a sistemare qualcosa
<track_> <cybernova> come faccio?
<cybernova> track_, che browser utilizzi?
<track_> chromium
<cybernova> track_, ok allora da terminale dai il seguente comando: sudo chromium localhost:631
<cristian_c> cybernova, forse non è il caso di far lanciare il browser da root
<cybernova> cristian_c, serve per modificare le impostazioni di cups
<cristian_c> cybernova, io le cambia anche lanciando il browser come utente
<cristian_c> cybernova, basta che l'utente sia nel gruppo di cups
<cybernova> cristian_c, buona a sapersi grazie
<track_> <cybernova> cosa faccio allora?
<cybernova> chromium localhost:631
<track_> comando non trovato
<cybernova> track_, allora non utilizzi chromium
<isaac_> Buondì stò scaricando ubuntu 13 per tentare di risolvere questo problema: fino a ieri sera il pc andava tutto ok, lo spengo oggi lo riaccendo e prima mi dice "udevd timeout killing sbin/blkid poi mi carica criptsetupt che mi chiede la password che però non mi accetta più :S
<isaac_> ho un asus eeepc vecchiotto con xubuntu
<track_> Browser web Chromium ....
<jester-> isaac_: lubuntu spero
<isaac_> si stò scaricando anche quello xD
<cybernova> track_, allora apri direttamente chromium come ti pare e vai all'indirizzo localhost:631
<jester-> va bè installa e poi vediamo
<isaac_> dopo i tre tentativi cryptsetup mi rimanda a Busybox :S
<jester-> isaac_: si è sminchiato crypt
<track_> <cybernova> pagina non trovata
<cybernova> track_, c'è qualcosa che non va in questo sistema
<jester-> track_: comando groups
<jester-> isaac_: puoi tentare di ripristinare un recovery
<track_> <jester-> cioe' devo digitare comando groups a terminale?
<jester-> track_: yes e fa vedere
<jester-> cybernova: parti in modalità ripristino, al menu abiliti il network, vai in root e:  sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<track_> <jester-> calogero adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<jester-> isaac_:  parti in modalità ripristino, al menu abiliti il network, vai in root e:  sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<jester-> isaac_: se reinstalli non usare la crypto
<track_> io non ho speranze?
<jester-> track_: http://localhost:631
<track_> pagina non disponibile
<jester-> track_: qualcosa non va nel tuo sistema
<track_> ma perche' le stampe pdf vengono fuori se lanciate con stampante spenta, alla sua riaccensione?
<jester-> track_: se non trova la pagina stampanti il sistema è a buone donne
<track_> beato lui! :-)
<jester-> costano le buone donne
<track_> a parte gli scerzi, cosa dovrei fare?
<ExPBoy> provare a reinstallare le stampanti?
<track_> gia' fatto
<ExPBoy> cups?
<track_> uguale... ho anche eseguito il restart sudo service .....
<ExPBoy> track_, allora sarà il driver farlocco della stampante
<track_> l'ho installato da deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra
<jester-> track_: facile che quel repo abbia cambiato qualche lib
<jester-> e mo va una tubo
<ExPBoy> track_, io andrei direttamente nel sito samsung
<ExPBoy> prova qui: http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SCX-3400/SEE-downloads
<ExPBoy> i driver linux ci sono
<ExPBoy> poi vedi tu
<track_> maahhh vediamo male che va tornero al window
<ExPBoy> bene
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad accedere a phpmyadmin, e nel fare l'aggiornamento di mysql mi esce questo errore : il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<jester-> thebestneo: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<thebestneo> oh buongiorno jester- , sto provando
<thebestneo> jester-, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572073/
<jester-> thebestneo: sudo dpkg --purge  mysql-server-5.5
<thebestneo> jester-, mi porta via una 30 di pacchetti, è corretto?
<jester-> thebestneo: dipende
<jester-> io non c'è l'ho installato
<jester-> non so da quali sono le dipendenze
<thebestneo> jester-, no scusa solo questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572079/
<jester-> thebestneo:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<thebestneo> jester-, fatto, ora?
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<thebestneo> aspetta sono riuscito a rimuovere mysql
<thebestneo> ora lo reinstallo?
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge  zentyal-core  mysql-server-5.5
<jester-> poi reinstalli quello che ti serve
<thebestneo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572120/
<jester-> lol roundop  nick diserbante non is era mai visto
<jester-> thebestneo: è evidentemente buggatp
<jester-> buggato
<thebestneo> jester-, ok, cosa posso fare?
<jester-> thebestneo: segnalare e aspettare
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<jester-> thebestneo: o passi a 13.10 sperando che sia a posto
<thebestneo> jester-, si ma nel frattempo avrei bisogno di un serve mysql
<jester-> thebestneo: questo passa il convento
<jester-> thebestneo: hai usato ppa?
<thebestneo> jester-, :-(
<thebestneo> no no
<jester-> che sono il cancro
<thebestneo> ma funzionava, poi ho fatto l'update
<thebestneo> e bum
<thebestneo> pazienza
<thebestneo> evidentemente ho qualcosa che non va, come la condivisione samba che è da aprile che cerco di metterla in scrittura ma non va
<jester-> magari prossio update rimettono  posto ma intanto ti fai le pugnette
<cristian_c> thebestneo, le lts sono fatte per durare cinque anni
<cristian_c> se uno ci deve lavorare non aggiorna le lts
<thebestneo> ciao cristian_c, intanto grazie per le risposte sul forum per la condivisione samba, cmq ho aggiornato i pacchetti, non la distro intersa
<thebestneo> ciao cristian_c, intanto grazie per le risposte sul forum per la condivisione samba, cmq ho aggiornato i pacchetti, non la distro intera
<jester-> thebestneo: rivato nannes forse lui sa qualche workaround
<nannes> jester-: saltello qua e là fra i canali, forse fra una decina di minuti posso aitarlo
<thebestneo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572164/
<thebestneo> reinstallando completamente mysql server mi appare questo
<thebestneo> installato con apt-get install mysql-server
<jester-> vai su ok
<jester-> e vedi che succede
<jester-> dice che dovresti creare la pss dopo installazione
<thebestneo> la pass me l'ha già fatta mettere, quella schermata viene dopo
<jester-> non era quella giusta allora
<thebestneo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572183/
<thebestneo> jester-, ma non devo mettere la pass nuova? l'ho reinstallato
<jester-> thebestneo: non conosco sql nei dettagli
<jester-> ma ha isntallato tutto o ancora il solito errore come da ultimo link
<thebestneo> ultimo lnk
<thebestneo> non capisco cosa rimanga che rompe le scatole
<jester-> thebestneo: quindi server 5.5 non si installa
<jester-> se prima dell'aggiornamento andava è guggato
<jester-> pinga nannes far un  minuti
<jester-> fra
<jester-> 5 minuti
<thebestneo> ok
<thebestneo> ddos attack su nannes
<thebestneo> ricevuto
<thebestneo> ping nannes
<thebestneo> :-D
<nannes> oh
<nannes> che rottura :D   lol
<thebestneo> ah ahahaha
<nannes> che hai thebestneo
<thebestneo> ho aggiornato mysql ma mi da errori e non riesce a completare l'installazione
<thebestneo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572183/
<thebestneo> nannes, ti è capitato o sai come risolvere?
<nannes> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5     ????
<thebestneo> nannes, se do quel comando e provo ad avviare il servizio mi dice start: Job failed to start
<nannes> fai vedere prima l'output del comando
<thebestneo> nannes, quale comando?
<nannes> quello che ti ho appena detto
<nannes> ...
<krabador> thebestneo, sei lui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&p=4502200#p4501786 ?
<thebestneo> nannes, non da output
<nannes> interessante.. sembra un bug
<nannes> hai provato il downgrade almeno^
<nannes> ?
<thebestneo> nannes, no, come funziona???
<thebestneo> krabador, non direi...
<nannes> hai aggiornato l'intera distro o solo mysql?
<thebestneo> nannes, solo mysql, ho dato apt-get upgrade
<nannes> Mentre aspetti il bugfix, potresti sopravvivere con il downgrade
<thebestneo> nannes, come si fa?
<nannes> spè
<nannes> però devi farmi vedere tutti i pacchetti che hai aggiornato con apt-get upgrade
<nannes> potrebbe non essere solo msql-5.5
<thebestneo> nannes, non so se riesco a recuperarli aspe
<thebestneo> nannes, niente, nel terminale non ci sono più
<nannes> :/ quando succedono ste cose li devi sempre tenere
<nannes> vabeh vediamo
<thebestneo> nannes, eh ma ho provato a risolvere in vari modi perchè
<nannes> apt-cache showpkg mysql-server-5.5
<nannes> ti dice le vers disponibili nei repo ^
<nannes> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thebestneo> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572327/
<nannes> ottimo sono disponibili
<nannes> elimina i vecchi con synaptic
<nannes> dopo ti do il comando per installare la vers preedente
<thebestneo> nannes, sono da remoto con console, quali devo eliminare? sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-* va bene?
<nannes> mysql-server-5.5    zentyal-core   mysql-server     mysql-client-5.5
<nannes> questi sono i nomi dei pacchetti
<nannes> fai un check con questo
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;dpkg -l|grep mysql|pastebinit
<nannes> thebestneo: Beh??
<thebestneo> nannes, scusa, lancio subito
<thebestneo> nannes, mi chiede di disinstallare un botto di pacchetti
<nannes> ma che dici thebestneo
<nannes> stai calmo e fai come dico
<nannes> il mio comando non era di "disinstallazione"
<thebestneo> nannes, ehm sono calmissimo, non mi hai detto di disinstallare i pacchetti vecchi con sudo apt-get remove?
<nannes> no t'ho detto disinstallali con synaptic.
<nannes> tu hai detto che sei da remoto , con terminale
<nannes> allora ti ho detto di checkare i nomi dei pacchetti con il comando che t'ho scritto (che è un dpkg -l)
<nannes> krabador: Puoi finirlo tu? devi fargli fare il downgrade .... io gli do i comandi (dpkg -l) e me fa aspettare tre ore, io non ho tempo
<nannes> questo è il showpks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572327/  nei suoi repo ci sono versioni precedenti
<nannes> bisogna fargli disinstallare quelle correnti e mettere quelle
<nannes> Io vado, non ho tempo
<nannes> torno dopo
<christian__>  irc.irchighway.net
<cristian_c> lol
<thebestneo> nannes, pardon, stavo facendo mille cose, grazie comunque
<nannes> thebestneo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> LoZioNe: cià come stanno gli hd?
<LoZioNe> jester: sopravvivono :(
<LoZioNe> go formattato il tutto con solo Linux per ora
<LoZioNe> stò avanzando alla 13.04 tra le altre
<LoZioNe> appena è tutto ok inizio a vedere per sti hd che si riesce a fare
<LoZioNe> jester: ma Linux non segnala che ci sono dei cluster che se ne stanno andando?
<jester-> LoZioNe: devi fare fsck -c /dev/sdxx
<LoZioNe> jester: dove la X è il dev dell hd gusto?
<jester-> LoZioNe: xx sta per lettera numero partizione e deve essere smontta
<jester-> smontata*
<LoZioNe> quindi se l'hd è sdb1 gli scrivo fsck -c /dev/sdb1 giusto?
<jester-> se sdb1 è
<jester-> LoZioNe: se non dimenticare sudo
<jester-> LoZioNe: e2fsck
<LoZioNe> ?
<jester-> LoZioNe:sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sdxx
<jester-> -c     This  option  causes  e2fsck  to  use badblocks(8) program to do a
<jester->               read-only scan of the device in order to find any bad blocks.   If
<LoZioNe> mmm...asp che non mi apre nessun term,forse per l'avanzamento che sta facendo
<jester-> If
<jester->               any bad blocks are found, they are added to the bad block inode to
<jester->               prevent them from being allocated to a file or directory.  If this
<jester->               option  is  specified  twice, then the bad block scan will be done
<jester->               using a non-destructive read-write test.
<jester-> LoZioNe: in teoria dovrebbe segnarseli e non scriverci sopra
<jester-> ci mette un bel po
<LoZioNe> asp che continua a non darmi nessun term -.-"
<jester-> LoZioNe: ci mette un po di tempo
<jester-> ti sei venduto il teminale?
<LoZioNe> NON LO APRE...
<LoZioNe> ops sorry il maiuscolo
<LoZioNe> ok aperto
<jester-> LoZioNe:se la prende comoda
<jester-> piglia sto pc nuovo
<LoZioNe> Il superblocco è illeggibile, o non descrive un corretto filesystem ext2
<jester-> LoZioNe: è fottuto
<Simone_> Hi
<isaac_> jester-: Stò mettendo la distro su usb fra poco provo quanto mi hai consigliato speriamo bene! :)
<LoZioNe> ma lascia perdere che stò pure sistemando un' I5 con 8GB che è lento come un 386...
<jester-> LoZioNe: ti conviene formattare fare il -c
<LoZioNe> ma pdd
<jester-> cosi parti pulito
<LoZioNe> idem l'altro hd
<LoZioNe> sdb e sdc andati :(
<jester-> se hd non è usurato che ne sminchia altri magari poi funa
<jester-> funza*
<LoZioNe> il 640 (sdb) è quello che mi scazza di più...è quello dei dati win+linux
<Simone_> Ciao scusate ho un problema, ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10 nel mio pc, installazione tutto ok il problema e che quando lo riaccendo non ho l'interfaccia grafica, e tutto nero praticamente, é un problema della scheda video? Monto una ati radeon hd 7790
<LoZioNe> Simone_:che driver hai installato?
<LoZioNe> jester: al max viaggerò di live usb fino a che non prendo gli hd nuovi
<Simone_> Non ho installato nessun driver..
<Simone_> Ha fatto l'installazione dell' os e basta
<puffinho> !?
<puffinho> qualcuno può aiutarmi !?
<puffinho> .....por favor.... natrlmnt!!!
<Simone_> Pure a me
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, installa su supporto esterno, se ti accontenti
<LoZioNe> e su che supporto?! non ho più hd
<cristian_c> lol
<Simone_> Come faccio ad installare i driver della sv senza interfaccia grafica?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | puffinho
<ubot-it> puffinho: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Simone_, quelli di default non fungono?
<Simone_> eh a quanto pare no
<Simone_> Io ho installato l'so e all'avvio mi dice di avviare in lo w graphic mode e poi non funziona nient'altro
<Simone_> Ehi Cristian
<Simone_> Ragazzi qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<krabador> !qualcuno | Simone_
<ubot-it> Simone_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Simone_, anche in live?
<krabador> Simone_, che scheda grafica haI?
<Simone_> In che senso? Che significa in live?
<Simone_> Ho radeon 7790
<cristian_c> Simone_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<krabador> Simone_, nel momento in cui ti dice di avviare in lowgrafic mode
<krabador> Simone_, premi ctrl alt f1
<krabador> fai il login
<krabador> con la user name e la password inserite durante l'installazione
<krabador> e manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<Simone_> Ok e poi?
<Simone_> Cristian c comunque si anche in live
<Simone_> Ora provo krabador
<isaac_> Salve a tutti, ieri sera ho spento normalmente il pc oggi lo riaccendo e dopo un lento caricamento mi dice udevd timeout killing sbin/blkid diverse volte. Dopodichè riesce ad avviarsi e si avvia la gui di cryptsetup che mi chiede la passphrase. La inserisco come tutti i giorni e non funziona: dopo tre tentativi, mi si toglie la GUI e mi parte busybox. Adesso ho provato ad inserire la live di lubuntu e facendo fdisk -l mi da dev/s
<Simone_> Ho fatto il login
<LoZioNe> domanda è la 3ZA volta che aggiorno alla 13.04...adesso riavvio il pc e quasi sicuramente si riavvierà con la 12.10 come può essere?
<Simone_> Dopo aver fatto il login come devo procedere? Grazie
<isaac_> ma mi dice anche che "this dosent look like a partition table". Non riesco infatti a montare l' harddisk, e mi rende impossibile tentare di eseguire ecryptfs-recover-private in quanto il drive non è montato e lui stesso mi consiglia di montarlo prima
<isaac_> Adesso riavviando il pc, mi è apparso un Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<isaac_> Ogni consiglio è ben accetto :)
<krabador> Simone_, ti sono scomparsi i messaggi?
<Simone_> Ma dopo aver fatto il log in che devo fare ?
<krabador> Simone_, ti sono scomparsi i messaggi?
<Simone_> Ora ho una schermata tutta nera  con scritto simone@simone-desktop:^$
<Simone_> Dopo aver fatto il login intendo
<cristian_c> isaac_, se non ho capito male, hai criptato le partizioni
<krabador> Simone_, se scorri indietro i messaggi di questo canale
<isaac_> cristian_c: esatto
<krabador> troverai
<krabador> fai il login
<krabador> con la user name e la password inserite durante l'installazione
<krabador> e manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<cristian_c> isaac_, quindi,  non vi accedi neanche da live?
<Simone_> Grazie mille ora provo
<isaac_> cristian_c: esatto :(
<isaac_> cristian_c: Boh io penso sia colpa dell'hard disk il pc è vecchiotto ma non ho fatto assolutamente nulla di strano ieri perciò penso sia qualcosa di fisico
<Simone_> ora mi dice il pacchetto figrlx-driver non ha candidati da installare, che faccio?
<krabador> senza i
<krabador> fglrx-driver
<Simone_> Si si ho sbagliato a riportare
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<pac_man> ciao
<pac_man> a tutti
<isaac_> ciao
<pac_man> vorrei usare un lettore minidisc su kubuntu...ho guardato un po su internet ma non sono riuscito a fare molto
<LoZioNe> avanzato alla 13.04 adesso avanziamo(spero) alla 13.10 ;)
<krabador> LoZioNe, non facevi prima ad installare direttamente una 13.10 limpida
<pac_man> ho installato il prog per fare la copia sul dispositivo ma non riesco a "montare" il lettore minidisc
<LoZioNe> krabador, teoricamente facevo prima a cambiare gli hd :P
<pac_man> per visualizzarlo
<cristian_c> pac_man, su winz viene montato?
<pac_man> winz sarebbe windows?
<cristian_c> isaac_, dunque, ricapitoliamo
<isaac_> cristian_c: fuuuu stò provando a installare lubuntu ma non mi rileva proprio l'hard disk
<cristian_c> isaac_, hai detto che vuoi accedere alle partizioni criptate, giusto?
<Simone_> Mi dice impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var........... Somma hash non corrispondente
<isaac_> cristian_c: Ormai ci ho già rinunciato, adesso vorrei provare ad installarci sopra lubuntu ma non rileva che ho l'hard disk :S
<Simone_> E poi impossibile caricare alcuni file di indice
<Simone_> Saranno ignorati o verranno usati i vecchi
<isaac_> cristian_c: quindi in sostanza si, vorrei accedervi ma anche solo per formattarle
<pac_man> cristian_c, winz sarebbe windows?
<krabador> Simone_, allora insisti con sudo apt-get update
<krabador> talvolta i server hanno problemi
<krabador> sicuramente avrai quello di base, che è quello italiano, che sta dando problemi da un po'.
<isaac_> cristian_c: e adesso fdisk -l non mi restituisce risultati O_o
<Simone_> Ho rifatto, sempre stessa storia come prima
<Simone_> Grazie comunque
<isaac_> cristian_c:  ah mancava il sudo xD
<pac_man> attendo il turno!!! :)
<pac_man> quindi su come montare un lettore minidisc...nessun help?
<LoZioNe> pac_man, non te lo rileva dalle Risorse?
<pac_man> no
<LoZioNe> prova da term a dare lspci
<pac_man> non esce il MD
<LoZioNe> non lo vede
<LoZioNe> hai provato anche su altre porte?
<pac_man> non mi pare di vederlo in elenco
<krabador> Simone_, continua a provare
<krabador> con sudo apt-get update
<LoZioNe> pac_man, dai lsusb
<pac_man> no se cambio USB nulla
<pac_man> ora si
<pac_man> Sony Corp. Aiwa AM-NX9 Net MD Music Recorder MDLP
<LoZioNe> allora lo riconosce
<pac_man> come faccio a montarlo?
<pac_man> per eplorarlo?
<LoZioNe> se lo riconosce teoricamente dovresti trovarlo nelle Risorse
<pac_man> cioè ho scaricato il prog per trafergli i file ma quando devo connetere il device mi apre un esplora per caricare la cartella del dispositivo
<pac_man> no non c'è nelle risorse
<Simone_> Krabador per vedere se ha funzionato qualcosa devo riavviare vero?
<pac_man> /mmt/ è vuota e su /media/ nulla
<krabador> Simone_, se hai mandato solo sudo apt-get update
<krabador> no
<krabador> se hai mandato entrambi, ed hai fatto l'installazione del pacchetto fglrx , si
<pac_man> il prog per il trasferimento è " QHiMDTranfer "
<Simone_> Ok riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<krabador> Simone_, se hai mandato solo il primo non devi riavviare
<Simone_> Ho fatto pure in
<Simone_> Il secondo
<Simone_> Ma ho lo stesso problema...
<Simone_> Non c'è altro che posso fare?
<krabador> Simone_, dovevi postare il risultato del comando
<krabador> non farlo e basta
<Simone_> Del comando sudo apt-get update?
<Simone_> Recuperati 215 mb in 13 sec
<krabador> di sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<krabador> fino a quando il primo dava errore, non conveniva mandare il secondo
<Simone_> Mi dice ora che figrlx é già alla versione più recente
<Simone_> ????
<gianni> ciao
<gianni> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<gianni> sono dentro l'installazione di ubuntu
<Guest85167> opzione 1 cancella il disco ed installa ubuntu
<Guest85167> opzione 2 è possibile creare o ridimensionare le partizioni oppure scegliere più partizioni per ubuntu
<Guest85167> sono interessato alla 2
<Guest85167> vado avanti...e dopo non so cosa fare...
<Guest85167> sapete aiutarmi?
<ale> salve a tutti, mi è saltato il grub su un portile con Ubuntu. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Guest85167> ci siente?
<pac_man> ciao...
<pac_man> ogni tanto mi capita di riavviare il pc ed il monitor sfarfalla orizzontalmente...
<pac_man> ma se riavvio nuovamente si risolve...
<pac_man> è un problema con i driver video?
<Simone> Salve vorrei sapere una cosa, io ho installato ubuntu ma sono senza interfaccia grafica per so perché la mia scheda video (radeonHD 7790) non
<Simone> E compatibile con ubuntu, sono riuscito a navigare in internet da terminale e ho scaricato il file dei driver, ora come faccio ad eseguirlo?
<Simone> Grazie
<Simone> Chi può aiutarmi?
<Simone> Nessuno mi aiuta?
<ale> salve a tutti, mi è saltato il grub su un portile con Ubuntu. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Simone, ricapitoliamo
<cristian_c> Simone, da quel che leggo è supportata
<cristian_c> quindi è compatibile
<cristian_c> della famiglia sea island
<cristian_c> ale, in che senso è saltato?
<ale> mi da grub rescue
<ale> qualcuno ha toccato qualcosa e ora non riesco più a collegarmi
<ale> ma mi sa che è meglio se ci metto su una live e poi da lì scrivo in chat, vero?
<bigo72> ciao a tutti, accetto consigli su ppa con temi da installare. quello base è davvero orribile
<pingus81> salve, al login anche se ho cambiato lo sfondo sulla scrivania, prima di caricarlo per un instante si vede il tema viola (che io odio) come posso fare?
<pingus81> quann mai
<kaurubuntu> salve ragazzi
<kaurubuntu> nannes,  ci sei?
<nannes> kaurubuntu: Scusa ora sono impegnato, a dopo forse
<jk^^> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jk^^> how to remove a text pasted on  http://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<cristian_c> !english | jk^^
<ubot-it> jk^^: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jk^^> pardon :) io sono italiano, pensavo che era il canale inglese :)
<jk^^> ehhehee
<jk^^> come rimuovo una costa incollata su  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jk^^> ?
<cristian_c> jk^^, http://askubuntu.com/questions/288083/does-pastes-made-on-ubuntu-pastebin-service-get-deleted
<bigo72> jk^^: dipende, era molto volgare?
<cristian_c> lol
<phoebe2007> sto installando lubutu avendo un vecchi acer 6930g ma dopo aver inserito il cd mi dice "Operating System Not Found"
<jester-> phoebe2007: se parte il cd e dice cosi hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla
<jester-> !iso | phoebe2007
<ubot-it> phoebe2007: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<phoebe2007> come devo procedere
<jester-> phoebe2007: sei su winzoz=
<jester-> ?
<phoebe2007> no, avevo precedentemente installato ubuntu 10.04, ma mi dava problemi e mi avevano consiziato lubuntu
<jester-> phoebe2007: su che sistema la masterizzi la iso
<phoebe2007> window xp
<jester-> phoebe2007: hai nero?
<phoebe2007> no, deamon tool
<jester-> phoebe2007: segui per winzoz http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<phoebe2007> ho scaricato infrarecoder
<jester-> phoebe2007: in sostanza la iso va scritta non copiata tal quale
<phoebe2007> quindi devo fare
<phoebe2007> file- nuovo progetto- cd dati
<jester-> phoebe2007: scrivi iso
<phoebe2007> ok grazie. l'installazione di lubuntu è partita
<jk^^> [19:53] <cristian_c> jk^^, http://askubuntu.com/questions/288083/does-pastes-made-on-ubuntu-pastebin-service-get-deleted
<jk^^> [19:54] <bigo72> jk^^: dipende, era molto volgare?
<jk^^> ho letto ma non capisco....
<jk^^> si può cancellare un testo incollato?
<cristian_c> jk^^, sicuro di aver letto?
<jk^^> sì ma non ho capito
<jk^^> il mio inglese non è buono
<cristian_c> jk^^, usa il traduttore di google
<jk^^> ehm, traduce letteralmente manco c'arrivo :|
<cristian_c> jk^^, ?
<jk^^> traduzione letterale, non semantica
<jk^^> non si capisce
<adriana> aiuto!!!! ho provato a cambiare il nome alla cartella home, non so cosa ho fatto ma quando lo riavviato mi dici che non trova più la cartella home quindi errore
<adriana> e non trovo più niente…non mi fa più entrare nel computer!!!!
<adriana> aiutatemi vi prego!!!!
<jester-> adrianaaaaaa
<cristian_c> jk^^, eppure è abbastanza semplice, con google translate è abbastanza chiaro, ho provato ora
<jk^^> vabbè, ma che ti costa dirmelo :( io non ho capito
<jester-> adriana: devi rimettere quello precendente chè poi il nome user
<jester-> adriana: devi fare da ripristino
<jester-> abiliti la rete e vai in root, quindi mv sticass sticassdiprima
<adriana> come faccio ad aprire le cartele
<adriana> ?
<jester-> leggi sopra
<jester-> adriana: sei sul sistema adesso?
<cristian_c> jk^^, ripeto che è semplice , ma se non hai voglia di leggere, comunque posso dirti che dovrebbe cancellarli dopo tot giorni
<jester-> in tty?
<cristian_c> jk^^, questo ho capito da quella pagina
<cristian_c> :)
<adriana> jester…si sono sul sistema…ma scrivo da un altro pc
<jester-> adriana: sul sistma hai la tty?
<adriana> non so cos'è!! non sono molto pratica :(
<jester-> adriana: ilpc problema è avviato?
<jk^^> cristian_c, non è che non avevo voja di leggere, è che non c'ho capito molto anche dalla traduzione... spesso  non è preciso il traduttore
<jk^^> grazie cmq :)
<jk^^> quanti giorni? 30?
<adriana> si il pc e avviato
<jester-> adriana: e sul video cosa vedi
<adriana> la schermata tutta nera con la scritta: linux mint 11 katya adriana 1001pxd tty2
<adriana> adriana-1001pxd login:
<jester-> adriana: mint non sarebbe di nostra competenza comunque autenticati
<jester-> dai user e pass
<adriana> fatto
<jester-> adriana: nome cartella home che hai dato e precedente
<adriana> dice no directory, logging iin with home=/
<jester-> adriana: nome cartella home che hai dato e precedente
<jester-> non andare la pascolo con le ochette
<adriana> non ho capito
<jester-> adriana: che nome hai dato e che nome aveva la cartella
<adriana> administratore è il nuovo
<adriana> adriana il vecchio
<jester-> er vecio?
<jester-> adriana: sudo mv adriana administratore
<jester-> spe spe
<adriana> spe?
<jester-> adriana: sudo mv /home/adriana /home/administratore
<jester-> amministra o administra
<adriana> administratore
<jester-> adriana: sudo mv /home/adriana /home/administratore
<adriana> mi dice sudo password per adriana
<cristian_c> digitala
<jester-> dagli pa pass di adriana
<adriana> impossibile spostare "home" in una sttodirectory di sé stessa, home / administratore/home
<adriana> impossibile eseguire stat di " adriana " : file o directory non esistente!
<jester-> adriana: ls /home
<jester-> cosa vedi
<adriana> tutto quello che ho scritto adesso
<jester-> adriana: ls /home
<jester-> adriana: hai rinominato /home/amministratore o /home
<adriana> administratore
<adriana> no home
<jester-> adriana: ls /home  cosa vedi
<adriana> dice comando non trovato
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> elleesse
<adriana> administratore
<adriana> questa scritta è uscita adesso
<jester-> adriana: non c'è adriana?
<jester-> solo aadmin?
<adriana> si solo quello no adriana
<adriana> ho scritto ls / home
<jester-> adriana: sudo reboot
<adriana> e sotto scrive administratore
<adriana> sta caricando qualcosa
<adriana> ….
<adriana> si sta aprendo
<adriana> speriamo :)
<adriana> could not update ICE autorithy file /home /adriana/. ICE autorithy
<adriana> c'è questa scrittura  :(
<jester-> ma parte o si blocca
<adriana> parte, carica poi compare questa scritta con il segno vietato …:(
<adriana> posso solo fare chiudi, solo questa opzione c'è
<adriana> fatto e mi dice che c'è un problema con il server di configurazione
<adriana> (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 è uscito con stato 256)
<adriana> ho fatto chiudi di nuovo e si e acceso...
<adriana> ma non c'è niente!!!
<jester-> adriana: rm .Xautority
<adriana> tester adesso non sono più in quella pagina nera dove scrivevo quelle cose
<adriana> trovata
<jester-> adriana: rm .ICEautority
<adriana> fatto ctrl-alt f1
<jester-> adriana: hai per caso cambiato anche il nome a user?
<adriana> non lo so...
<adriana> forse si!!!
<jester-> adriana: se si come
<adriana> adesso mi ricordo che mi ha chiesto il user
<adriana> lo stesso
<adriana> administratore
<jester-> adriana: rm .ICEautority
<adriana> pensavo fossero collegati
<jester-> e riavvia
<jester-> nome home user sono collegati
<jester-> hanno lo  stesso nome
<adriana> capito
<adriana> scusa
<jester-> adriana: rm .ICEautority  e riavvia
<adriana> quando scrivo rm .ICEautority mi dice: impossibile  rimuovere
<adriana> dice che è file o directory non esistente
<jester-> adriana: rm .ICEauthority  e riavvia
<jester-> mancava la h
<adriana> jester non va!!!!
<jester-> adriana: rm .ICEauthority  e riavviato?
<adriana> forse non ci capiamo
<adriana> ho scritto quello ma non prende il comando
<jester-> adriana: sudo rm .ICEauthority  scrivi bene
<jester-> con la h
<adriana> mi chiede la passord
<adriana> password
<adriana> messa ma dice sempre la stessa cosa
<adriana> impossibile rimuovere!!!
<jester-> adriana: sudo rm .Xauthority
<adriana> commando non trovato
<jester-> secondo e pigli pelculo
<jester-> vai sul canale mint va
<adriana> ma non è vero!!! ti giuro che è così!!!
<adriana> perché dovrei farlo!!!
<bigo72> per trolleggiare?
<jester-> oggia
<jester-> come fa non trovare comando rm
<adriana> ti posso fare una foto al pc!!!!
<adriana> e ti faccio vedere
<jester-> sarà une peculiarità i mint
<jester-> vai /j #linuxmint
<adriana> per me e la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<jester-> non è ubuntu ma  un tarocco
<adriana> quando lo apro mi dicelinux mint
<jester-> adriana> la schermata tutta nera con la scritta:adriana> la schermata tutta nera con la scritta: linux mint 11 katya adriana 1001pxd tty2 linux mint 11 katya adriana 1001pxd tty2
<jester-> adriana: eh non è ubuntu
<jester-> sarà combianto diverso che ubuntu doc
<adriana> mi dice tutto quello che hai scritto cambia solo la tty3 invece che tty2
<jester-> adriana: e 7 non hai ubuntu ma un suo tarocco linuxmint
<adriana> sotto quella scritta c'è anche questa:adriana-1001pxd login
<adriana> scusa ma non lo fatto io ma un mio amico, adesso volevo regalare questo pc ma volevo cambiare le cose!!
<adriana> io non lo usavo ormai da tempo…scusami se ti rompo ma non lo faccio con cattiveria
<adriana> credimi!!!
<jester-> adriana: fai una bella nuova installazione ubuntu non tarocco, o vuoi regalare un pc col sistema zoppo
<adriana> che ne sapevo io che è zoppo!!!:)
<jester-> lo hai azzoppato tu
<cristian_c> eh
<adriana> prima aveva windows 7
<jester-> eprima ancora xp forse
<cristian_c> adriana, forse era il caso di lasciarci winz
<adriana> sicuramente lo rovinato io!!!
<adriana> si può fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> <jester-> adriana: fai una bella nuova installazione ubuntu non tarocco, o vuoi regalare un pc col sistema zoppo
<bigo72> ma lol
<adriana> ma come faccio una nuova installazione se non vedo niente sulla schermata!!!!
<cristian_c> adriana, usa una live
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<jester-> ti sei fregato con la tty mint nè
<adriana> ok, adesso siete vuoi che mi state prendendo per il sedere!
<jester-> e il trollamento è andato a monte
<adriana> trollamento?
<cristian_c> adriana, veramente ti si è consigliato di installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> adriana, altrimenti vai sul canale di mint e chiedi lì come fare
<cristian_c> qui capiamo di ubuntu, non di mint
<adriana> ok capito!
<adriana> e dove trovo il canale?
<adriana> cmq grazie di tutto e scusate il disturbo!
<airgnox> jester-,  ci sei ?
<guest055> ciao, ho un problemino con il linguaggio c
<guest055> più precisamente con lo stream r+ su un file di testo
<guest055> la lettura del file riesco a farla ma sembra che non scriva niente
<guest055> qui riporto la sessione di prova: http://pastebin.com/fD3VjpLZ
<airgnox> qualcuno sa se alacarte ha problemi ?
<airgnox> le nuove voci menu' le crea solo sotto la categoria Altro
<airgnox> con ubuntu 13.10
<alessandro1070> salve
<alessandro1070> ho un problema con il pc portatile acer extensa 5620,il quale pigiando il tasto di accensione,sembra voler accendersi,ma lampeggiano i led e subito dopo si spegne
<alessandro1070> sto scaricando ubuntu su un hd esterno ma non saprei se è corretta questa operazione
<alessandro1070> c'è qualcuno che ha già avuto questo problema?
<bigo72> alessandro1070: fammi capire, c'è ubuntu già sul PC o no?
#ubuntu-it 2013-12-15
<pigeta> buongiorno
<pigeta> non riesco a montare con nfs una cartella su un altro computer
<cristian_c> pigeta, spiega cos'hai fatto
<pigeta> mi esce con sto messaggio : mount: tipo fs errato, opzione non valida, superblocco su 192.168.1.3:/home/pigeta danneggiato,
<pigeta> bhe il server è da 2 anni che è sempre lo stesso e non l'ho mai toccato,invece di recente ho installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> pigeta, ok, ma non hai spiegato cos'hai fatto
<pigeta> niente ho dato sudo mount 192.168.1.3:/home/p3 /media/p3
<pigeta> sudo mount -t nfs ecc...
<cristian_c> pigeta, tutta qui la configurazione?
<pigeta> si
<cristian_c> lol
<pigeta> sul client non mi pare ci sia nulla da configurare
<cristian_c> pigeta, chi è il server e chi è il client?
<pigeta> il server è il "p3"
<pigeta> il client questo computer da cui scrivo
<cristian_c> pigeta, che sistemi montano?
<pigeta> uno arch e un altro ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pigeta, lato arch tutto funge?
<cristian_c> pigeta, altri client lo vedono?
<pigeta> non saprei non ho altri client sotto mano ma fino a un mese fa tutto funzionava e aggiornamenti non ne ho fatti sul server
<cristian_c> pigeta, funzionava in che senso? Con quale client?
<pigeta> arch
<cristian_c> come client?
<pigeta> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pigeta, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto sul client
<pigeta> nulla  solo dato il comando,forse c'era da installare qualcos'altro?
<cristian_c> quale comando?
<pigeta> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.3:/home/p3 /media/p3
<cristian_c> ok
<pigeta> ma c'era da installare qualcosa da lato client?
<cristian_c> pigeta, prova a montare il vilume senza utilizzare l'indirizzo ip
<pigeta> e come?
<cristian_c> con il nome host
<pigeta> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server p3: Name or service not known
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pigeta, comunque, controlla lo stato del disco sul server
<pigeta> lo fo con che comando?
<cristian_c> pigeta, nfs.common è installato?
<pigeta> appena adesso forse serve riavvio?
<cristian_c> pigeta, il controllo del disco lo intendo sul server
<cristian_c> pigeta, ?
<pigeta> si si avevo capito ma con che comando lo controllo?
<pigeta> con mount?
<cristian_c> mount monta i dischi
<cristian_c> non parlo del client, ma del server
<pigeta> ok quindi sul server come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> pigeta, questa è roba che attine ad arch
<cristian_c> *attiene
<pigeta> ok
<cristian_c> pigeta, comunque, hai installato il pacchetto?
<pigeta> proviamo a riavviare intanto
<ChrisB> Ciao gente
<Krishian> Mmmm... ho fatto un po' di casino... :P
<Krishian> Ricominciamo: ciao gente!
<Krishian> Ho un problema con gli utenti "sudoers", qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Krishian> CQ CQ sul canale... K...
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno | Krishian
<ubot-it> Krishian: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Krishian> Grazie della precisazione... Problema: l'utente che ho creato per usarlo come "lettore multimediale" con XBMC e MythTv, non è tra i sudoers; ho provato a leggere il wiki in merito di "sudoers" ma non c'ho capito molto... come faccio ad inserire l'utente tra i sudoers?
<Fracchia> Buongiorno devo installare ubuntu su un pc
<Fracchia> lo sto scaricando da un altro pc
<Fracchia> perchè sul pc che devo installarlo si avvia solo in modalità provvisoria
<Fracchia> se lo metto su una pennetta riesco ad installarlo?
<ExPBoy> Krishian, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<ExPBoy> in ogni caso la guida da seguire è questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo
<Fracchia> devo disinstallare win 7 e mettere ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !usb | Fracchia
<ubot-it> Fracchia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Krishian> ExPBoy 13.04
<Fracchia> ok grazie
<ExPBoy> Krishian, segui la guida ad un certo punto ti dice come creare un utente sudo
<Krishian> ExPBoy, ho letto la guido ma non ne ho cavato un ragno dal buco: l'utente c'è già, ma quando lancio "sudo" ricevo il messaggio che l'utente non è tra i sudoers; facendo "sudo visudo" dall'utente admin trovo solamente la voce "%sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL"...
<ExPBoy> Se strettamente necessario, è possibile abilitare l'accesso come utente root assegnandogli una password con il seguente comando:
<ExPBoy> sudo passwd root
<ExPBoy> a dopo
<Krishian> No, il problema credo che sia nel gruppo di utenti "sudo": evidentemente devo aver pacioccato con i gruppi utenti... solo che adesso non mi ricordo come re-inserire l'utente nel gruppo "sudo"... Grazie comunque ExPBoy
<cybernova> Krishian, modifica il file /etc/sudoers
<gocu> ciao
<gocu> c'è nessuno?
<snoopy_> Ciao a tutti
<andrew77> ciao come posso aggiornare i driver della scheda di rete senza internet?
<andrew77> se infilo in cavo di rete dopo pochi minuti freeza
<snoopy_> andrew77, penso che senza internet tu non possa fare nulla
<cybernova> !nessuno | gocu
<ubot-it> gocu: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<andrew77> posso scaricarlo con un altro computer e poi portarlo su linux con usb
<snoopy_> andrew77, uhm.. si
<andrew77> questa è una bella notizia..
<snoopy_> :-)
<andrew77> puoi aiutarmi?
<snoopy_> ehm.. sono nuova pure io ma se ti scarichi i driver per la tua scheda di rete, al suo interno troverai un file che spiega cosa fare
<snoopy_> ..di che scheda di rete si tratta?
<andrew77> realteak 2220
<snoopy_> uhm.. vediamo di trovare qualche cosa.. ;)
<Krishian> Un'ultima cosa: qualcuno si intende di MythTv? Oppure: conoscete un canale IRC italiano di help per MythTv?
<cybernova> !chat | Krishian
<ubot-it> Krishian: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Krishian> Danke cybernova (P.S.: come immaginavo bastava riaggiungere l'utente al gruppo "sudo"; ho risolto! ;) )
<andrew77> snoopy_: stai cercando?
<snoopy_> uhm.. si ma.. non riesci a collegarti via cavo?
<andrew77> e no...
<cybernova> andrew77, sul sito della realtek non esiste nessuna scheda di rete 2220
<andrew77> cybernova: dimmi il comando da scrivere per vedere l'hw...
<cybernova> andrew77, lshw
<snoopy_> andrew77,  da terminale dai     lspci e cherca la scheda di rete
<andrew77> cybernova: hai ragione mi son confuso con la WIFI...
<andrew77> la realtek è la RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<cybernova> andrew77, la realtek dice che i driver sono già stati inglobati dal kernel
<cybernova> andrew77, uname -r da terminale grazie
<snoopy_> cybernova,  ma se prova un modprobe 8139too  ???
<gocu> ciao
<gocu> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio laptop toshiba ma non c'è la faccio
<cristian_c> gocu, in live funza?
<gocu> live in che senso?
<cristian_c> gocu, nel senso di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<cybernova> snoopy_, mhm secondo me non funziona
<gocu> ti spiego, ho masterizzato un cd con il file iso di ubuntu scaricato dal sito ufficiale. poi ho settato il bios del laptop con CD/DVD al primo posto per il Boot. riavvio ma l'installazione non parte, nonostante senta che il cd lavora, viene letto. però alla fine mi carica normalmente windows 7.
<gocu> lo posso provare sul sito di ubuntu vero? se ti riferisci a quello sì, l'ho provato e funzionava
<snoopy_> ma scusa allora tu ancora devi installare ubuntu. mi sembrava strano perchè già iniziando a installare ubuntu, ti chiede una connessione a internet
<cristian_c> gocu, no, intendo di provare il sistema in live dvd
<gocu> se mi spieghi come si fa ci provo. oppure se mi reindirizzi ad una pagina con le istruzioni ;)
<cristian_c> gocu, molto semplicemente, invece di 'Installa ubuntu' scegli 'Prova ubuntu'
<cristian_c> dal menù di selezione
<gocu> durante il riavvio del laptop? non mi da questa opzione, carica windows automaticamente
<cybernova> gocu, hai sbagliato a masterizzare il dvd se ho capito bene
<snoopy_> siamo sicuri che sei riuscito a masterizzare senza problemi la iso ?
<cristian_c> gocu, http://dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/moba-ubuntu-menu.jpg
<cristian_c> gocu, quindi, non appare neanche il menù?
<gocu> esatto, non appare neanche il menù
<gocu> dite che potrei aver sbagliato la masterizzazione?
<cybernova> gocu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<snoopy_> si
<cristian_c> gocu, controlla l'hash del file iso
<cristian_c> gocu, che modello di pc è?
<gocu> ho scaricato la versione 64 bit di ubuntu dal sito ufficiale ubuntu.it
<cybernova> devi masterizzarlo come file immagine non semplicemente inserendo la iso nel dvd
<gocu> masterizzata con il programma Nero su Dvd reiscrivibile
<ExPBoy> gocu, probabile che sia guasta la iso
<gocu> laptop toshiba satellite L300
<ExPBoy> riscaricala vedi con md5 se tutto va bene
<ExPBoy> e poi rimasterizzala (magari a bassa velocità)
<cybernova> gocu, si ma in che maniera l'hai masterizzato?
<snoopy_> potresti creare una chiavetta usb invece di masterizzare su cd/dvd
<gocu> come disco DATI
<ExPBoy> naaa
<cybernova> gocu, vedi hai sbagliato, devi masterizzarlo come immagine ISO
<gocu> ok.. allora sta lì l'inghippo
<gocu> la versione di Nero che ho non mi dava questa scelta
<cybernova> gocu, prima ti ho linkato una guida
<cybernova> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<gocu> ok
<gocu> la leggerò bene
<gocu> grazie mille per l'aiuto. già è importante che abbia capito cosa sbagliavo ;)
<cybernova> di nulla
<chiara>   salve ho appena scaricato un file compresso che vorrei installare ma non sono capace mi potete aiutare ?
<cristian_c> chiara, spiegati
<chiara> ho scaricato un programma è lo trovo nella cartella scaricati ma non so come lo si deve installare è un archivio tar
<cristian_c> chiara, spiega cosa devi fare
<chiara> installare questo programma io non so come si fa una volta salvato nella cartella scaricati... devo scompattarlo?
<cristian_c> chiara, sì
<andrew77> cybernova: snoopy_ 3.2.0-23-generic
<jester-> chiara: installare  un file compresso??
<chiara> estatto jester ora lo ho scompattato ma non so installare sono alle prime armi
<jester-> chiara: un fiel compresso è tipo .zip .rar dentro ci puo essere di tutto
<jester-> porni per es
<cybernova> lol
<snoopy_> ahahahah
<chiara> è un file tar un programma per disegnare appartamenti in 3d
<jester-> e iporni si vedono non si installao
<jester-> chiara: come si chiama il programma
<cybernova> andrew77, i driver in quella versione del kernel sono presenti
<snoopy_> Di che programma si tratta chiara
<chiara> sweet home 3d
<cristian_c> chiara, e non c'è nei repo di ubuntu?
<chiara> oddio no ho nemmeno guardato.. guardavo su google qualche titolo
<jester-> 8139too ci sono da sempre
<jester-> chiara: hai scompattato?
<cybernova> jester-, dalla 2.6
<andrew77> cybernova: quindi significa che non è linux digeribile?
<jester-> cybernova: forse anche prima
<chiara> jester si
<cristian_c> andrew77, che scheda?
<jester-> andrew77: forese è la eth ciucca o il cavo farlocco
<cybernova> andrew77, se ci sono i driver direttamente nel kernel è ultra supportato
<andrew77> cristian_c: realtek rtl-8139
<cristian_c> andrew77, sembra identica alla mia
<andrew77> posso provare con la wifi ignorare le eth
<cristian_c> andrew77, questa: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) ?
<andrew77> si
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> andrew77: sudo modprobe b139too
<cristian_c> andrew77, non digerisce più i 100 Mbit/s
<cristian_c> andrew77, proabilmente, a causa di un bug
<snoopy_> Chiara quel programma lo trovi su ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> andrew77, scala a 10 e risolvi
<jester-> andrew77: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<cristian_c> sonne, è uscito/a
<cristian_c> snoopy_,  è uscito/a
<andrew77> calma calma!
<snoopy_> oosp grazie cristian_c
<andrew77> per lanciare sudi modprobe devo essere connesso a internet?
<ExPBoy> no
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> lol
<snoopy_> andrew77, per quanto ne so il comando SUDO serve per dare poteri di Root, Modprobe fa caricare i moduli nel kernel.
<snoopy_> Giusto ??
<andrew77> module b139too not found!
<andrew77> era 8139too?
<cybernova> andrew77, 8139too
<andrew77> ok
<cristian_c> andrew77, se hai la wifi, usa quella
<snoopy_> ahaha l'avevo detto prima
<andrew77> cristian_c: è proprio quello che vorrei fare
<jester-> se la eth è morta o il cavo è farlocco hai voglia di carricare il modulo
<cristian_c> andrew77, e dunque?
<jester-> visto l'hw che arriva in cacnale ultimamente
<cristian_c> andrew77, ti ho spiegato qual è il problema della eth
<ExPBoy> eh
<andrew77> come faccio a scalarla a 10?
<jester-> pare che linux risciusciti i cadaveri putrefatti
<snoopy_> andrew77, prova anche con sudo modprobe 8139cp
<cristian_c> andrew77, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=525508
<andrew77> cristian_c: ho lanciato i 3 comandi in questione... provo ad attaccare il cavo e a far la connessione??
<cristian_c> andrew77, a me funge
<andrew77> attaccato... sta connettendosi... o ti dico
<andrew77> posso lanciare gli aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> andrew77, vedi se funge
<andrew77> freezz!!!
<cristian_c> -,-
<andrew77> possiamo provare a sistemare la WIFI?
<cristian_c> andrew77, funge o no?
<andrew77> no, ha frezzato... come al solito
<cristian_c> andrew77, è scesa a 10 Mbit/s
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> andrew77, come al solito?
<andrew77> penso di si
<cristian_c> andrew77, controlla
<andrew77> come al solito perché è un mese che provo a completare sta installazione sempre con lo stesso problema
<niubettina> va beh.. io devo andare.. felice domenica a tutti
<cristian_c> andrew77, e in live?
<andrew77> uguale
<cristian_c> lol
<andrew77> ma visto che poi la eth non mi servirà e mi servirà solo il wifi... non possiamo sistemare solo quello?
<cristian_c> andrew77, non ho capito questa cosa dei freeze
<cristian_c> andrew77, è quello che ho detto all'inizio
<JAVA> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> cosa ha che non va il wifi?
<andrew77> in sostanza dopo qualche minuto (a volte secondi) che ha effettuato la connessione si freeza
<cristian_c> cosa?
<JAVA> qualcuno di voi mi consiglierebbe un libro di java che mi spieghi come fare siti dinamici?
<andrew77> si grezza tutto il computer
<cristian_c> !chat | questa è la chat di supporto a ubuntu, JAVA
<ubot-it> questa è la chat di supporto a ubuntu, JAVA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrew77> *frezza
<cristian_c> andrew77, controlla il task manager
<cristian_c> andrew77, ma riesci a navigare?
<JAVA> e va be dai... fate uno strappo alla regola.... siete dei superprogrammatori voi! :)
<andrew77> naviga solo pochi attimi, poi.... freezza
<cristian_c> andrew77, ok, quindi non è la velocità
<cristian_c> andrew77, fai come ti ho suggerito
<andrew77> cioè?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> andrew77, controlla il task manager
<andrew77> aperto, cosa devo guardare?
<cristian_c> andrew77, appena accade, guarda quali processi sucano maggiormente
<andrew77> accaduto...
<andrew77> notification-daemon nm-applet
<andrew77> ma proprio poca roba
<utente> come si fa a modificare la luminosità dello schermo?
<utente> ho un portatile hp pavilion dv6
<Emme4> Ciao a tutti
<Emme4> Avrei una domanda semplice
<utente> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> dai tasti fn
<Emme4> Ho un vecchio nootebook
<jester-> mii invasione dei travi
<Emme4> È un intel 1,6 mhrz con 1 gb di ram
<utente> luminosità?
<Emme4> Che ver di ubunto mi consigliate?!?
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> utente: di solito si usano i tasti
<Emme4> Scusate se scrivo male ma sto con il tel!
<jester-> Emme4: lubuntu ma la nonna continuerà ad avere 90 anni
<utente> a me non vanno f2 e f3 per la regolazione da tastiera
<jester-> utente: con fn premuto?
<utente> si, ora riprovo
<utente> non va
<Emme4> Ora sto usando pinguy os
<utente> l'icona in alto a destra funziona ma la lum è sempre al max
<jester-> utente: versione ubuntu?
<Emme4> Ma è abbastanza pesantuccio
<utente> 13.10
<utente> 13.10
<utente> versione 13.10
<ExPBoy> Emme4, con i g di memoria tutto è pesante
<ExPBoy> 1db
<ExPBoy> seee 1 gb
<jester-> la nonna se la porti in disco schiatta
<jester-> utente: pc di quanti  anni marca?
<utente> 2
<utente> e qualche mese
<cybernova> Emme4, con lubuntu vedrai che andrà decentemente
<andrew77> cristian_c: hai letto?
<Emme4> Il mio ha 10 anni è un travelmate 4101
<ExPBoy> -.-
<utente> hp pavilion dv6
<jester-> utente: allora è troppo nuovo
<jester-> il kernel non è ancora attrezzato
<jester-> utente: cerca nei forum ubuntu per tipo di pc
<utente> qualche app esiste?
<Emme4> Allora provo con lubuntu
<utente> ricordo che avevo risolto il prob con la versione ubuntu 12.10
<Emme4> Speriamo bene
<jester-> utente: ti saresti preso un appunto
<utente> nn ho niente
<jester-> utente: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<utente> se aggiorno il driver funziona la regolazione?
<jester-> driver de che
<ExPBoy> il driver di cosa?
<jester-> utente: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> utente: bù
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> cucuuu
<utente> e poi?
<jester-> utente: aperto il file?
<utente> si
<jester-> utente: modifica
<jester-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<andrew77> qualcuno mi da una mano a far funzionare la WIFI? è una InProComm IPN 2220
<ExPBoy> mai sentita
<utente> dove lo metto?
<jester-> andrew77: mi sa che non sia supportata
<jester-> utente: non so vedi un po te
<ExPBoy> andrew77, ma che è una usb?
<andrew77> no
<jester-> utente: òa vedi la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"?
<jester-> ExPBoy: pare sia un pc un po gegiott
<jester-> vegiott
<andrew77> però ora che mi ci fai pèensare ho anche una USB...D-link DWL-G122 provo questa?????
<jester-> andrew77: se la colleghi magari funza con le ipotesi in po meno
<ExPBoy> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=359487
<utente> si la vedo,la metto li?
<ExPBoy> qui dicono che hanno risolto
<jester-> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<andrew77> jester-: ogni giorno più saggio
<jester-> col wrapper
<jester-> ma è un mese
<JAVA> che mi dite di questo:
<JAVA> http://www.hoepli.it/libro/jsp-servlet-e-mysql/9788838642159.html
<JAVA> ?
<jester-> fra un po il cassone fa i dentini
<ExPBoy> lol
<JAVA> c'è qualche programmatore di java tra di voi?
<jester-> !chat | JAVA
<ubot-it> JAVA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> JAVA, questo è il canale di supporto ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<utente> ravvio il pc?
<JAVA> ubuntu è fatto in c?
<cybernova> no in C#
<JAVA> hahaha
<ExPBoy> JAVA, magari chiedi al gruppo -dev
<JAVA> non credo proprio!
<JAVA> :)
<jester-> utente: sudo apt-get update-grub
<jester-> utente: sudo reboot
<utente> sul terminale,vero?
<andrew77> jester-: sta andando... sta scaricando 400MB di aggiornamenti
<utente> dice che è un operaz non valid
<jester-> andrew77: eh vedi ne le giovani vanno meglio
<andrew77> jester-: dovevi dirmelo un mese fa!
<andrew77> :-)
<jester-> utente: sudo update-grub
<andrew77> ora sono su lubunto 12.04... per passare ad edubunturifaccio l'installazione?
<cristian_c> !ubunto | andrew77
<ubot-it> andrew77: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<utente> syntax error
<jester-> andrew77: se non va un cavallo se ne usa un altro, stesso principio per la faiga
<utente> vabbè,stasera ritorno e guardo meglio
<andrew77> jester-: ma ora che ho capito come far cavalcare questo cavallo posso provare a cavalcare quello di prima?
<jester-> utente: hai scritto male il file
<jester-> utente: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  e incolla il testo nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> andrew77: quello di prima è bolso
<andrew77> bolso??
<ExPBoy> bolso dicesi di cavallo che quando tosse soffre di aerofagia
<andrew77> jester-: what's bolso?
<andrew77> ExPBoy: jester- edubuntu 13.10 è peggio di lubuntu 12.04??
<jester-> andrew77: malato di polmoni e i resto acciacato
<jester-> andrew77: se alla nonna metti la minigonna che succede?
<cristian_c> lol
<andrew77> jester-: provo e ti dico... secondo me freeza!!! :-D
<niubettina> ciao
<niubettina> ho una domanda. Come disattivo la richiesta di installare le webapp ?
<jester-> niubettina: ????
<niubettina> jester-, questa mattina ero snoopy in chat
<jester-> niubettina: webapp?
<niubettina> volevo disattivare es. quando si naviga con firefox e si entra su twitter, il browser mi chiede se voglio installare la webapp ( lens o come si chiamano poi) per twitter
<jester-> a me non lo chiede
<niubettina> 0_o
<niubettina> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> non centra la versione ma firefox
<jester-> controlla quali plugin e estensioni hai in ff
<niubettina> firefox v.26
<jester-> menu stromenti
<jester-> strumenti
<jester-> componenti aggiuntivi
<niubettina> http://i44.tinypic.com/2ldce2u.png
<jester-> niubettina: disattiva website integration e oline account
<niubettina> fatto
<niubettina> aaaaah che bello non me lo chiede più. Grazie jester-
<jester-> chudi e riapri
<jester-> chiudi
<utf-8> Hello World!
<jester-> aiò
<utf-8> uelà
<utf-8> non ci posso credere, ho mezza giornata in relax
<niubettina> jester-, ho un ultima cosa.. quando accendo il pc dopo qualche secondo mi compare la finestra del portachiavi e mi dice di inserire la mia password. Esiste il modo per non ogni volta inserire la pass?
<jester-> ma va,
<niubettina> hola utf-8
<jester-> niubettina: è la finestra di login
<niubettina> no no questo succede dopo il login
<niubettina> a pc caricato
<jester-> niubettina: fare accesso diretto non è consigliabile
<jester-> !portachiavi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'portachiavi'
<jester-> !portachiavireset
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<utf-8> niubettina, ti rispondo: vai su "informazioni di sistema> sicurezza e privacy" e la togli
<utf-8> ubot-it, XD
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'XD'
<utf-8> niubettina,  pardon impostazioni di sys
<jester-> niubettina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<niubettina> grazie mille :-)
<utf-8> mi suggerite un software concorrente di Fern abbastanza intuitivo e funzionale?
<niubettina> siete grandi
<jester-> a sapere cosa è fern
<niubettina> mi dispiace io non so neppure cosa sia Fern
<utf-8> :( bene...
<utf-8> passiamo ad altro (fischiettio)
<niubettina> XD
<utf-8> Questa distro ubu 13.04, così come mamma community l'ha fatto, è davvero efficiente!
<utf-8> Sisisi
<jester-> !chat | utf-8
<ubot-it> utf-8: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<utf-8> ubot-it, Ok ;)
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Ok ;)'
<utf-8> uh :(
<utf-8> :P
<utf-8> buona serata belli
<niubettina> ciao utf-8
<ale> buona domenica a tutti. Mi è saltato il grub.. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<ale> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> ale: normale o uefi
<ale> ciao jester, ho già fatto un errore di fondo: ho messo su una live a 32 mentre il pc è a 64.
<ale> dunque riavvierei tutto con live a 64 e torno. Mi aspetti?
<jester-> ale: il problema è 64 su 32
<jester-> la 32 va con tutto
<ale> allora possiamo procedere
<jester-> ale: se hai la 32 serve live a 32 per ripristinare grub
<ale> qualcuno ha fatto casino all'avvio: in realtà il grub tiene in memoria anche il sistema operativo win ma non dovrebbe esserci più perchè l'ho formattato
<ale> è un portatile, con ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ale> e ora mi da: error: no such directory (se non sbaglio) e poi grub rescue
<ale> Ma quindi devo mettere una live a 64 visto che è a 64?
<ale> come faccio a sapere che versione era installata?
<ale> francamente non so che versione fosse installata... ho solo dato lshw -C cpu e ho visto che il pc è a 64
<jester-> ale: ma allora il grub funza
<ale> no...
<jester-> <ale> qualcuno ha fatto casino all'avvio: in realtà il grub tiene in memoria anche il sistema operativo win ma non dovrebbe esserci più perchè l'ho formattato
<jester-> ale: spiega meglio
<jester-> parte linux o no
<ale> ricominciamo: all'avvio (senza live) il pc da: "error: no such directory" e " grub rescue"
<jester-> ale: hai piu di un hd?
<ale> ma non ho vinto nulla :(
<ale> allora ho messo una live (ma forse ho sbagliato, perchè il pc dovrebbe essere a 64 - come risulta dando il comando "lshw -C cpu" da live) e ho provato a seguire una guida
<ale> no, dovrei averne uno solo... è un pc acer
<ale> portatile
<jester-> ale: winz 8?
<jester-> avevi?
<ale> io avevo formattato tutto
<ale> no, credo ci fosse vista
<ale> in questo momento sto chattando attraverso una live a 32
<ale> anzi, no, era win 7 (c'è ancora il loghetto adesivo!!)
<jester-> ale: serve la live stessi bit del sistema installato
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> segui la guida
<jester-> ale: sempre che ubuntu sia su partizione e non era dentro a winz con wubi
<ale___> jester sono sempre ale...si è disconnesso tutto e mi ha ripreso come ale___
<ale___> come faccio a sapere qual è la versione installata?
<jester-> ale: sempre che ubuntu sia su partizione e non era dentro a winz con wubi
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ale___> troppo difficile...
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> se plus facile
<ale___> non credo sia una buona idea: non ho un backup dei dati e non vorrei perderli tutti...
<ale___> come faccio a sapere che versione avevo installato?
<jester-> frega no della versione se ripristini
<jester-> mette quella sul cd
<ale> Jester..sono di nuovo qui.
<ale> come faccio a sapere quale versione è stata installata sul pc?
<jester-> frega no della versione se ripristini
<ale> aspetta... che devo fare??
<jester-> mette quella sul cd
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ale> ma non voglio installare nulla.. perdo tutti i dati
<jester-> ale: e leggere le guide prima
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> ale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ale> jester... ho letto le guide prima di finire in chat... e seguendole non ho vinto nulla... se no non sarei venuto a chiedere qui
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> vedi un po te
<davide> salve ho bisogno di aiuto pee la versione 13.10 ho installato un pacchetto di aggiornamentu due giorni fa e al riavvio il pc mi collega solo al desktop del pc senza possibilita di interagire con le applicazioni
<davide> cosa posso fare ?
<jester-> davide: cosa hai installato
<ale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6578588/
<ale> puoi dirmi su quale partizione è montato il mio s.o.?
<davide> ok
<jester-> ale: sul disco non hai nessun sistema installato
<jester-> solo una swap ti sei piallato tutto
<ale> è quel che temevo... ma come caspita hanno potuto cancellare il sistema solo avviando il boot?????
<jester-> avrai fatto qualche azione maldestra da solo non si cancella ne sparisce la partizione
<davide> non so cosa ho installato pero tutto si è scatenato dopo aver installato virtual box
<jester-> davide: installato come
<ale> a me hanno raccontato di aver scelto l'opzione win, il pc ha risposto che non c'era, hanno riavviato, hanno aperto la partizione ubuntu, c'era da mettere una password che ignoravano e hanno spento regolarmente il pc.
<davide> scusatemi per le poche informazioni che posso darvi ma sono abbastanza novellino su ubuntu
<ale> possibile che sia andata veramente così?
<jester-> hai la partizione ntfs winz in sada
<jester-> la linux non esiste
<davide> scaricato ed estratto i file e mi ha creato l applicazione
<jester-> secondo me hai installato dentro a winz e poi fatto casino
<jester-> davide: che file
<davide> quelli di virtual box
<ale> l'installazione l'ho fatta io: ho messo la live (non ricordo a quanti bit) e ho formattato tutto creando personalmente le partizioni: una home e una per i dati, e la swap
<jester-> ale: di fatto adesso non c'è la partizione linux
<ale> scusa: da quel che vedi, è possibile recuperare i dati?
<jester-> hai il ripristino in sda1 e una partizione ntfs strana in sda2
<jester-> ale: non penso visto che non c'è nulla
<jester-> prova a cliccare sda2
<ale> in che senso cliccare?
<ale> da dove?
<jester-> filemanger
<davide> se cancello tutti i file presenti sul pc di virtual box risolvo qualcosa? non vorrei aver ceeato una partizione del disco per virtual box per sbaglio
<jester-> clicchi che si montano e vedi che casso c'è dentro
<jester-> davide: che file hai usato per installare
<davide> è un problema se non mi ricordo ? perche mi pare abbia fatto tutto da solo ...
<ale> perdona l'ignoranza: filemanager sta per file system preso da home?
<jester-> davide:  adesso da dove scrivi
<davide> da samsung s 4 nel pc va solo schermo e mouse ... touchpadbdisabilitato webcam disabilitata scheda wifi disabilitata cavolo
<jester-> avvia in ripristino
<davide> quando lo avvio mi dice kvm disabled by bios
<jester-> non è vbox se hai preso il deb, hai fatto atro
<jester-> !ripristino | davide
<ale> scusa jester, ma cosa intendi con filemanager?
<ubot-it> davide: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<davide> grazie
<jester-> il fratello di esplora risore di winz
<ale> dalla home sono andato su file system ma non vedo sda2 da nessuna parte. In quale cartella devo cercarlo?
<jester-> a sinistra
<jester-> dove c'è filesystem
<jester-> sotto
<ale> calma... clicco sulla home, trovo un elenco di cartelle e a sinistra un elenco di "risorse" tra cui il file system (che credo sia la root). Cliccando su file system trovo varie cartelle
<ale> quale devo aprire per trovare sda2?
<jester-> sotto a filesystem che c'è
<ale> trash
<ale> jester, come posso mandarti un'immagine?
<davide> jester: ho inserito il cd che avevo utilizzato per l istallazione di ubuntu 13.10 ma non è successo nulla non riesco ad avviarlo da cd ( ti informo che il mio pc non è dualboot
<jester-> davide: ??
<ale> jester
<ale> esiste qualcosa tipo paste.bin per mandarti un file .jmp?
<jester-> davide: devi settare il boot da d nel bios
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide> aaaaa
<ale> http://imagebin.org/282390
<jester-> ale: non rileva una cippa
<jester-> ale: tutto andato
<ale> ecco...... :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((8
<ale> e quindi...?
<ale> ma non può essere dovuto al fatto che ho installato la home da una parte e i dati dall'altra ? Non c'è possibilità che la live legga solo una parte di disco?
<jester-> ale: se hai in solo hd non c'è nulla sul quel disco sda
<jester-> ci sono delle partizioni non rilevate stranamente dalla live
<jester-> sono troll partizioni mi sa
<ale> ieri, nei vari tentativi di seguire le guide ho dato questo comando: set prefix=(hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub
<ale> può essere una spiegazione?
<ale> precisamente la guida in questione era questa: http://www.fabreg.it/grub-rescue-932/
<ale> ho dato il comando ls e mi dava gli stessi elementi che indica lui nella guida, ma quando dicevo ls (hdX,msdosY)/ con X e Y presi dalle mie partizioni come indicato nella guida mi diceva che non li trovava
<ale> jester: ?
<ale> jester-: ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> ale, non ho capito che errore ottieni e quando
<ale> ciao cristian. mi è praticamente saltato il grub a causa di qualche magia che ha fatto mio suocero
<ale> ora: ho inserito una live e non riesco neanche a vedere i documenti che avevo in precedenza per recuperarli...
<cristian_c> ale, scusa, perché non gli fai un account
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> o non gli fai usare un account guest
<ale> perchè non deve proprio toccare il pc!!!
<ale> cmq il punto non è questo
<ale> ora che posso fare per recuperare almeno i dati o ripristinar il grub?
<ale> qui c'è una foto del mio filemanager http://imagebin.org/282390
<ale> e qui il comando fdisk -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6578588/
<cristian_c> ale, c'è solo la swap
<cristian_c> ale, non vedo la partizione di ubuntu
<ale> appunto... ma come è possibile che abbia cancellato l'intera partizione di ubuntu???
<jester-> cristian_c: gia scritto 2 volte
<jester-> ale: non importa come ma che non c'è piu
<ale> quindi non posso recuperare più nessun dato?
<jester-> no
<cristian_c> ale, se è brasata la partizione anche tutti i dati, immagino
<ale> ma non riesco a immaginare come abbia potuto brasarla, visto che per aprire ubuntu doveva dare una psw che non conosce!!!
<cristian_c> con la partizione in vita forse i dati si potrebbero salvare, ma se non c'è
<cristian_c> ...
<jester-> anche senza immaginare
<jester-> ale: fatti prendere pc nuovo dal suocero
<ale> verrebbe proprio voglia!!!!!!!!!
<ale> cmq grazie e buona serata.
<cristian_c> jester-, ihihih
<marcapi> ciao, ho bisogno di riattivare il wifi su xubuntu 12.04, tramite cavo ho la connessione...grazie
<marcapi> ci sta qualcuno che mi può aiutare...?
<cristian_c> mapreri, in che senso riattivare?
<marcapi> non mi funziona più....
<cristian_c> marcapi, da quando?
<marcapi> dopo un aggiornamento a vers. superiore
<cristian_c> marcapi, hai aggiunto ppa?
<marcapi> scusami...non sono molto ferrato.....
<cristian_c> !ppa | marcapi
<ubot-it> marcapi: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<marcapi> con quale programma posso postare le schermate?
<cristian_c> marcapi, stai usando unity?
<cristian_c> marcapi, schermate di che?
<marcapi> marcapi@marcapi-HP-Compaq-nx7300-RU389ES-ABZ:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW 00:17:08:48:8e:cc             indirizzo inet:192.168.1.130  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maschera:255.255.255.0           indirizzo inet6: fe80::217:8ff:fe48:8ecc/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:7342 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:3561 errors:0 droppe
<cristian_c> marcapi, si capisce poco , usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | marcapi
<ubot-it> marcapi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6579311/
<marcapi> ok?
<cristian_c> marcapi, non c'è l'interfaccia wifi
<marcapi> ok.....
<cristian_c> comunque, ho chiesto se hai aggiunto ppa
<marcapi> come fare...
<cristian_c> marcapi, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> marcapi, output sempre su pastebin
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6579341/
<cristian_c> <marcapi> dopo un aggiornamento a vers. superiore
<cristian_c> marcapi, sicuro?
<marcapi> ascolta...
<marcapi> avevo aggiornato a vers. superiore ma non avevo più ne wifi ne connessione via cavo....
<marcapi> al che ho reistallato la....
<cristian_c> <marcapi> non mi funziona più....    <marcapi> dopo un aggiornamento a vers. superiore
<cristian_c> detta così  aveva un altro significato
<marcapi>  versione originaria....ed ora ho la connessione via cavo ma non più il wifi
<cristian_c> marcapi, dunque , non si parla di upgrade di release
<cristian_c> marcapi, quindi, in live cosa riscontri?
<marcapi> nella vers. che avevo aggiornato c'erano i driver di broadcom 4311 buggati...
<cristian_c> marcapi, non ho provato quantal su pc con 4311
<cristian_c> ma solo fino a precise
<cristian_c> marcapi, secondo me, per stare sul sicuro, prova precise
<marcapi> sapere cos'è....prima
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> marcapi, in live con quantal funza?
<marcapi> ascolta....
<marcapi> in live xubuntu mi funzionava....ma non il wifi
<cristian_c> è veor, scusami
<cristian_c> *vero
<cristian_c> mi ero scordato che è una broadcom
<marcapi> ok....
<cristian_c> marcapi, ma se segui il wiki dovrebbe fungere, almeno fino a precise
<cristian_c> da quantal in poi non ho sperimentato ancora
<marcapi> secondo me dovrei istallare i driver di broadcom 4311, ma non so come fare.....
<cristian_c> marcapi, basta seguire il wiki
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Daniele1975> aiuto
<Daniele1975> ho scaricato l'immagine iso di ubuntu 12.04
<Daniele1975> a questo punto, in fase di masterizzazione cd, mi dice che il cd (std) ha uno spazio di 700 mb ma l'immagine da masterizzare é di 707
<Daniele1975> come faccio? non ho un dvd
<cybernova> Daniele1975, utilizza una chiavetta usb
<Daniele1975> perfetto, ma a questo punto cosa faccio metto l'iso direttamente sulla usb?
<Matt_91> !usb | Daniele1975
<ubot-it> Daniele1975: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Daniele1975> grazie!
<Matt_91> Daniele1975: prego
<marcapi> per cristian c : ho provato passo passo con la wiki ma nulla da fare ...niente  wifi
<marcapi> chi mi aiuta a reistallare i driver broadcom 4311 per xubuntu?
<Matt_91> !broadcom | marcapi seguita questa?
<ubot-it> marcapi seguita questa?: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> marcapi, cos'hai fatto?
<Daniele1975> niente da fare ragazzi.... allora: devo installare ubuntu su un pc vecchio, solo cd da masterizzare sul quale non ci stanno più di 700 mb, no dvd, solo hd esterno, no chiavetta usb
<Daniele1975> che faccio?
<Daniele1975> immagine iso ubuntu già sul dskt
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, che pc?
<Daniele1975> pc con windows vista
<Daniele1975> acer
<Daniele1975> hd esterno collegato con cavo usb
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, vorrei capire quale modello di pc
<Daniele1975> acer signalup credo
<naxil_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> signalup?
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, non è un modello di pc
<Daniele1975> aspire 5715z
<Daniele1975> trovato!
<cristian_c> ok
<Daniele1975> ma perché non esiste un'installazione "compatta" di ubuntu che stia su cd? ovviamente non versioni vecchie
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, non so quanto possa girare bene con unity, sopratutto da usb
<Matt_91> quoto cristian_c metti lubuntu
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, perché non riescono a far stare tutto su un dvd
<cristian_c> non più
<Daniele1975> ...
<Daniele1975> potrei installlare una versione più vecchia...
<cristian_c> Matt_91, il portatile ha 2 GB di ram e un processore da 1.66 dual core
<cristian_c> chissà se ci sta anche kde o xfce
<Daniele1975> non fa così schifo
<Matt_91> cristian_c: lo so, ubuntu non gli girerebbe bene
<Matt_91> cristian_c: kde? LOL
<Daniele1975> ok, allora suggerite derivata
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, attenzione che molti rilasci sono obsoleti
<Matt_91> Daniele1975: no vecchi rilasci di ubuntu, te lo sconsiglio
<Daniele1975> al mio posto che fareste?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, diciamo che con la scheda grafica ubuntu non girerebbe bene
<Matt_91> Daniele1975: o lubuntu o linux mint
<cristian_c> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100
<Daniele1975> hanno file immagini iso che stanno su cd?
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, io ti consiglierei di provare kubuntu o xubuntu
<cristian_c> in live
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma anche per il processore, io ho un dual core 2 e fatica, figuriamoci quello XD
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, e vedi quale gira meglio
<Daniele1975> ma staranno su cd? purtroppo non ho un dvd
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, prova a creare una live usb
<Matt_91> Daniele1975: hai 4 OS da provare, i miei 2 e i 2 di cristian_c, io ti sconsiglio comunque anche kubuntu XD
<cristian_c> o ti compri i dvd
<Daniele1975> ma il mio pc masterizza dvd?
<cristian_c> lol
<Daniele1975> aahaahah
<Matt_91> Daniele1975: il pc sovracitato si
<cristian_c> Masterizzatore DVD DL Super Multi
<cristian_c> direi di sì
<Daniele1975> allora provo con un dvd ma voi sconsigliate ubuntu 12.04?
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, è una lts
<cristian_c> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Daniele1975
<ubot-it> Daniele1975: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<Matt_91> Daniele1975: allora, in se ubuntu gli gira, ma non sarà performante, prova, io ti consiglio sempre l'ultima versione, ora c'è la 13.10
<Daniele1975> ma l'ultima versione potrebbe essere ancora più pesante della 12.04... o no?
<Matt_91> Daniele1975: in teoria no
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, non credo cambi tantissimo
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, sappi che ti dura meno però
<Daniele1975> la 12.04?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: userà quelli ritardanti
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, no, quella è garantita 5 anni
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, controlla il link
<Daniele1975> grazie ragazzi, provo ad installare
<Daniele1975> parto alla ricerca di un dvd
<Daniele1975> buona serata
<cristian_c> Daniele1975, io ti consiglio di provare prima in live
<cristian_c> e poi decidi
<Daniele1975> ok
<Daniele1975> grazie mille
<Matt_91> Daniele1975: calcola che in live le prestazioni sono ridotte
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6579836/
<cristian_c> marcapi, mi sfugge il senso di ciò
<marcapi> ho fatto quello che mi diceva la wiki per l'istallazione.....
<marcapi> dei driver broadcon 4311 , ma poi mi da questo....
<cristian_c> marcapi, solo quello?
<marcapi> mi dice che i driver sono istallati...no?
<cristian_c> no
<marcapi> non so come andare avanti....
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> marcapi, solo quello?
<cristian_c> sergios, we
<marcapi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6579873/
<cristian_c> mapreri, quindi non hai fatto nient'altro?
<marcapi> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> marcapi, dunque, per quel chip si usano due strade
<cristian_c> i driver sta e i driver b43
<cristian_c> tu non hai seguito bene neanche la strada sta
<marcapi> dico...mi vuoi aiutare, o mi vuoi processare?
<cristian_c> marcapi, ti ho domandato per capire cosa avevi fatto
<cristian_c> e per indirizzarti nel fare la cosa giusta
<marcapi> capisco....
<cristian_c> marcapi, ok, ora ti dico come fare
<marcapi> sto qua...
<cristian_c> marcapi, 1) riavvia il pc,
<cristian_c> marcapi, 2) io ho sempre installato i b43 con questo chip
<cristian_c> per sicurezza
<cristian_c> marcapi, 3) devi seguire questa procedura, dopo il riavvio: 'Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet'
<sergios> cristian_c ciao! :)
<sergios> cristian_c eri tu che avevi problemi con la stampa wi-fi con alicegate con i file multipagina?
<cristian_c> sergios, sì, ma non ho approfondito, credo che sia una questione di cavi e perdita di segnale, dovrei fare un po' di prove
<cristian_c> ma non adesso
<marcapi> ok , a dopo......
<sergios> cristian_c figurati non è una priorità nemmeno per me, ma se vuoi in futuro posso dare una mano come tester! :) con ili pc su cui ho installato ubuntu studio pare andare tutto liscio mentre sul netbook con lubuntu mi si interrompe la stampa! osserverò meglio il fenomeno...
<cristian_c> sergios, io ho provato sempre con lubuntu
<sergios> bene, potrebbe già questo potrebbe essere un passo avanti :)
<cristian_c> sergios, più che altro ho acquistato un dispositivo che funge da usb server, nel senso che lo collego via eth al router e ha una porta per collegarci dispositivi tra cui ovviamente una stampante o uno scanner
<sergios> cristian_c ripeto, sono disponibile a qualsiasi test con tutti i miei limiti!
<sergios> cristian_c ahhh me ne avevi già parlato... alla fine lo hai acquistato!? funge?
<cristian_c> sergios, lo acquistai, ma ci devo ancora smanettare sul serio
<cristian_c> sergios, però c'è una guida sul sito del produttore per configurarlo in ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | sergios , spostiamoci in chat
<ubot-it> sergios , spostiamoci in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sergios> si meglio
<marcapi> mi ridai per favore il link per la wiki istallazione b43...grazie
<cristian_c> marcapi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<marcapi> grazie
<bigo72> ragazzi sto facendo girare la 13.10 su una macchina virtuale VMWare Fusion su macbook retina (non chiedetemi perchè mai faccio girare ubuntu su un meraviglioso macbook retina, vi prego, lo fanno tutti e la risposta è "e perchè no?"). Ogni volta che avvio Ubuntu è a risoluzione massima, caratteri minuscoli e icone microscopiche, devo sempre reimpostare la risoluzione. Come faccio a salvarla?
<MrFrog> ciao
<MrFrog> come faccio ad  aggiungere  ad aggiornare il grub per aggiungere le voci di un altro sistema operativo che ho in un altro disco?
<bigo72> MrFrog: la maniera più veloce è reinstallando grub
<bigo72> con grub-install
<bigo72> e fa tutto da solo
<MrFrog> sudo grub unstall?
<MrFrog> sudo grub-install?
<MrFrog> bigo72: ma non dovrei prima eliminare quello attuale?
<cristian_c> bigo72 ha ragione
<cristian_c> MrFrog, quando fai un sudo update-grub viene trovato tutto e inserito in tabella
<MrFrog> perfetto grazie
<cristian_c> !grub | MrFrog
<ubot-it> MrFrog: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> MrFrog, leggi sul wiki
<MrFrog> cristian c: e se volessi eliminare una voce invece dal grub?
<cristian_c> MrFrog, sempre sul wiki è scritto come fare
<MrFrog> perfetto grazie
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-08
<Salvatore> salve
<Salvatore> posso chiedere??
<Salvatore> c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Salvatore> da quando ho installato ubuntu la web cam su skype mi si vede scura
<Salvatore> come posso risolvere
<Salvatore> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> Salvatore, apri cheese
<krabador> vedi come si vede
<Salvatore> cheese si vede meglio
<LostInMyHead> Salvatore: scattati una foto con entrambi così capiamo...
<Salvatore> con skype non posso
<Salvatore> si vede scurissimo
<Salvatore> con entrambi
<Salvatore> c'è un modo per risolvere il problema o dovrei portare il pc all'assistenza?
<Salvatore> ???
<chicco> signori buongiorno.. la mia stampante è wifi. se la collego in usb stampa. se stacco l'usb non va. come risolvo?
<akis24> giorno
<victoria> ciao a tutti, devo installare chromium su ubuntu, come devo fare??
<akis24> victoria: scaricarlo da synaptic
<victoria> cioè?
<akis24> victoria: apri synaptic .. lo trovi sul menu' di sistema  cerchi chromium sulla casella di ricerca e lo installi
<SoakedChain358> Ciao mi scuso per la mia ignoranza ma volevo sapere una cosa se io scarico ubuntu su un disco e lo installo per caso mi toglie windows? o posso usarlo tranquillamente come sistema operativo secondario? ( Ubuntu )
<akis24> SoakedChain358: se usi l'opzione installa accanto windows restano entrambi i sistemi operativi
<akis24> SoakedChain358: che versione di windows hai ?
<SoakedChain358> a ok grazie :) sono gia da un paio di mesi che voglio provare Ubuntu ma mi frena sempre questo dilemma, per installazione posso chiedere direttamente a voi?
<SoakedChain358> Windows 7
<akis24> !installazione | so
<ubot-it> so: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> SoakedChain358: segui la guida
<victoria> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<SoakedChain358> ok sto scaricando la versione 14.10 per dekstop
<akis24> SoakedChain358: dopo averla scaricata creati un dvd live o una usb  e prima di installare prova da live che funzioni bene  dopo si installa
<SoakedChain358> dvd live?
<akis24> SoakedChain358: per live si intende il disco su cui viene masterizzato il file .iso che stai scaricando  e che scriverai sul disco come immagine iso
<ExPBoy> SoakedChain358, hai letto la guida?
<NUOVO> ciao la mia stamapnte multifunzione HP stampa ma non scannerizza. come posso fare?
<akis24> NUOVO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<SoakedChain358> ExPBoy: la sto leggendo ora :)
<ExPBoy> :)
<NUOVO> thanks
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<SoakedChain358> ok l'ho scaricato ora devo installarlo ma non so come fare, ho cercato di capirlo nella guida ma non mi è molto chiaro....... Come devo fare?
<ExPBoy> hai masterizzato la iso
<ExPBoy> ?
<SoakedChain358> no come devo fare?
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<neomaxer> buon giorno
<neomaxer> nuovo problema...
<neomaxer> possiedo ubuntu gnome e non mi si avvia firefox
<neomaxer> e nemmeno momodo
<neomaxer> scusate komodo
<ExPBoy> neomaxer, apri un terminale e digita firefox e metti l'output su pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neomaxer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9424667/
<ExPBoy> uhm fai una prova con sudo
<neomaxer> parli con me
<ExPBoy> si
<ExPBoy> neomaxer, scrivi sudo firefox che vediamo
<neomaxer> funziona ma il terminale mi da un errore
<neomaxer> (process:7717): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<ExPBoy> si ok
<ExPBoy> comunque come hai installato firefox?
<neomaxer> era gia dentro
<neomaxer> preinstallato
<ExPBoy> mi dicono dalla regia di mandarti a questo post  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4372652
<neomaxer> io i permessi so che sono ma non li so cambiare dici che provo sudo chown -R senesi ~/.gnome2
<neomaxer> nella pagina da quel che capisco e quello
<ExPBoy> ehm senesi no
<kekko> ciao a tutti
<kekko> ho bisogno di una mano
<neomaxer> dice anche di cancellare una cartella... ?
<ExPBoy> neomaxer,  sostituisci senesi con la tua dir
<kekko> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu ma quando apro li pc e parte mi rimanda a una schermata nera con tante scritte
<kekko> che devo fare
<neomaxer> dove lo vedo il nome della dir
<SoakedChain358> mi dice che devo usare win zip....... ma è scaduto...
<kekko> mi leggete please??
<neomaxer> kekko per quel che ne so expboy per ora e solo poveretto e io di problemi ne creo parecchi
<kekko> ma il mio problema sarà una cavolata x voi
<neomaxer> io ne so meno di te
<kekko> lo istallato ora come faccio a farlo partire
<kekko> mi esce una schermata nera?
<LostInMyHead> neomaxer: se leggo bene da quello che hai postato e dalla guida devi dare:
<LostInMyHead> sudo chown -R massimiliano:massimiliano ~/.gnome2
<LostInMyHead> SoakedChain358: ti è stata postata una guida in cui è spiegato anche come masterizzare l'iso
<LostInMyHead> se la leggi trovi tutto lì
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | SoakedChain358
<ubot-it> SoakedChain358: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<neomaxer> fatto fattoo.. grazie tante a tutti.
<neomaxer> altra cosa come faccio a spostare la barre menu in basso?
<enzotib> neomaxer, non puoi
<neomaxer> nooo dai...
<neomaxer> sicuro...
<SoakedChain358> ok lo masterizzato su dvd ho rimesso il dvd ora che devo fare?
<LostInMyHead> !installazione | SoakedChain358
<ubot-it> SoakedChain358: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<SoakedChain358> non capisco cosa devo fare....
<LostInMyHead> senti SoakedChain358... più e più volte di abbiamo segnalato la guida in cui è spiegato PASSO-PASSO come eseguire l'installazione, qui siamo tutti volontari, molti dei quali nel momento in cui scrivono sono sul lavoro o comunque impegnati in altro, non puoi pretendere per svogliatezza che altri leggano la guida per te e ti riportino passo a passo i vari punti (perchè è quello che farebbero visto che sta tutto lì)
<SoakedChain358> clicco sul dvd e mi dice se voglio consentire le modifiche...
<SoakedChain358> scusate..
<pdor> scusate, mi sapete dire che partizioni sono piu stabili per sistema operativo, dischi esterni e chiavette usb?
<enzotib> cioè? non ho capito
<pdor> scusa intendevo ext2,3,4 reiser xsf
<enzotib> pdor, nessuno si è mai lamentato di ext4
<pdor> ma per i dischi esterni non e' consigliato fat 32 mi pare da unetbootin?
<enzotib> pdor, che c'entra unetbootin, questo è un tool per fare USB di installazione, non per il sistema installato
<pdor> quindi posso formattare tutto con ext4 a parte unetbootin?
<pdor> ho un disco da 1 tera parte fat32 parte ext4 che gparted vede come non allocato....gnome disk lo vede doppio ...e windows me lo sputa fuori spesso...convertirlo e' rischioso visto che non posso fare un backup...vero?
<pdor> ...disco esterno
<ExPBoy> pdor, e perchè hai incasinato quel povero disco?
<pdor> mica son stato io:)
<pdor> avevo letto che la fat32 per i dischi esterni e' piu veloce....
<pdor> poi ho aggiunto una ext4 per metterci un file di virtualbox
<pdor> enzotib: quindi posso formattare tutto con ext4 a parte unetbootin? ho un disco da 1 tera parte fat32 parte ext4 che gparted vede come non allocato....gnome disk lo vede doppio ...e windows me lo sputa fuori spesso...convertirlo e' rischioso visto che non posso fare un backup...vero?
<enzotib> ancora una volta, che c'entra unetbootin?
<LostInMyHead> comunque un disco esterno non capisco perchè fat32, la partizione extX non viene letta di base da windows e davvero... che cavolo c'entra unetbootin?
<fedelucry> Salve ho un vecchio pc con windows vista 2gb di ram su un dual core, vorrei chiedere quale fosse la miglior versione di linux da poter installare?
<LostInMyHead> fedelucry: troppe poche indformazioni
<fedelucry> Lostlnmyhead: non mi intendo molto di computer, ho solo queste informazioni. e un vecchio pc dell'HP preso all' euronix.
<LostInMyHead> e come dire "ho un'auto con 6 pisconi e quattro ruote, posso farci fuoristrada..."
<LostInMyHead> ..
<LostInMyHead> comunque di solito sui portatili c'è la serie e il modello scritti
<LostInMyHead> usando google hai le informazioni
<LostInMyHead> avviando il sitema operativo attualmente in uso puoi avere indormazioni sul computer e hardware
<pdor> enzotib: e' tanto difficile dire si o no :)
<pdor> cmq ho capito
<LostInMyHead> pdor: è tanto difficile rispondere alla domanda in modo da farci avere le informazioni necessarie a dirti se si o no
<enzotib> pdor mi preoccupa che non hai chiaro nemmeno tu quello che domandi
<LostInMyHead> fedelucry: http://windows.microsoft.com/it-it/windows/view-computer-information#1TC=windows-vista
<ExPBoy> pdor, per rispondere a una domanda questa deve essere composta da elementi omogenei, ti faccio un esempio: posso fare un minestrone con patate carote e bulloni?
<pdor> risposta no
<ExPBoy> non è vero
<LostInMyHead> pdor: comunque ntfs risulta meglio per dischi grandi, extX tieni presente che di base non viene letto da windows
<pdor> ci vuole tanto?
<ExPBoy> pdor, puoi farlo con patate e carote ma non con bulloni in quanto non sono verdure
<pdor> grazie lost
<LostInMyHead> pdor: oppure spiega perchè i bulloni in modo che possiamo capire quest'idea innovativa
<pdor> siamo suinternet....che ti aspetti?
<ExPBoy> comunque magari ne discutiamo in
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fedelucry> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FYY7EvwPQP6UkSq4N2Yg questo è il computer cui chiedevo quale potesse essere la miglior versione di lunix da poterci installare!?
<LostInMyHead> fedelucry: questo http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01485014&cc=it&dlc=it&lang=it&lc=it&product=3723296
<fedelucry> LostInMyHead: si il computer e quello! Qua versione posso installare?
<LostInMyHead> io a priori sceglierei ubuntu ma perchè sono aitutato a interagire con quello... ma le prestazioni in effetti non sono il massimo... potresti guardare lubuntu o xubuntu se ti aggradano
<LostInMyHead> lubutnu è il più leggero
<LostInMyHead> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<LostInMyHead> http://lubuntu.net/
<cybernova> !requisiti  | fedelucry
<ubot-it> fedelucry: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<fedelucry> Quali sono le differenze fra ubuntu, xubuntu e lubuntu? Io maggiormente lo uso per navigare nel tempo libero sul web e per fare documenti su power point e word.
<f843d0> fedelucry: ubuntu usa Unity, xubuntu usa XFCE, lubuntu LXDE. Usano differenti Desktop Environment (out of the box)
<fedelucry> Userebbero solo diverse grafiche? Scusatemi ma aggia di computer me ne intendo poco e poi è la prima volto che mi affaccio al mondo di linux
<calimero_82> ciao
<f843d0> fedelucry: Sono grafiche, menu, sistemazioni di voci e programmi lievemente differenti
<f843d0> La scelta spesso e` dettata dall'hardware, se e` datato e` meglio dirigere verso ambienti grafici leggeri per non compromettere l'esperienza utente
<calimero_82> ragazzi quando compare la finestra: system problem detected , il nome del software che è crashato dove si vede? in quale cartella?per sbaglio non mi son segnato il nome del software crashato che è uscito quando ho premuto su dettagli
<calimero_82> e adesso non me lo ricordo
<calimero_82> system program problem detected
<f843d0> calimero_82: possibile che ci sia materiale sotto /var/crash/ ?
<calimero_82> ora vedo
<calimero_82> ci sono dei files
<calimero_82> f843d0: si ci sono vari files
<f843d0> calimero_82: il loro contenuto e` cio` che cercavi?
<calimero_82> si evince-thumbnail, non mi ricordavo il nome di questo file, a cosa serve?
<calimero_82> questo e xorg son crashati ieri
<f843d0> evince e` un lettore documenti PDF
<f843d0> Sara` crashato nel tentativo di presentare una anteprima
<LostInMyHead> calimero_82: che stavi facendo ?
<calimero_82> stavo vedendo una pagina internet
<calimero_82> che s'era bloccata
<calimero_82> e subito dopo non partiva + niente e lampeggiava la tastiera
<LostInMyHead> probabilmente è partita un'anteprima pdf nel browser
<calimero_82> le luci di block number
<calimero_82> ma devo eseguire qualche comando dal terminale per controllare se è tutto ok? io ho controllato su synaptic e non mi da software rotti e danneggiati
<calimero_82> ps posso cancellare i files su var/crash?
<f843d0> calimero_82: se tutto funziona, non ci sono problemi; se la sessione grafica e` in piedi, xorg sta funzionando correttamente. Se riesci ad aprire altri files PDF (anche in locale) ed evince non da` problemi, non ci sono problemi permanenti
<calimero_82> allora posso cancellare i files che si trovano su var/crashes^?
<calimero_82> ho aperto un pdf e non succede nulla
<jester-> calimero_82: a quale pro vai a ravanare nell / ?
<calimero_82> ah alora li rimango jester-
<jester-> calimero_82: che fastidio ti danno
<jester-> calimero_82: oggi è festa esssci la ragazza
<calimero_82> ma perchè ti do fastidio?
<jester-> calimero_82: si intende che ci sarebbe di meglio da fare che ravanare inutimente nella / e magari fare danni
<calimero_82> okok :)
<calimero_82> mi sposto su chat
<roberto48> Per favore qualcuno mi sa spiegare in forme non criptiche come si installa Musescore 2.0b? grazie
<LostInMyHead> roberto48: se non lo trovi nel software center : http://musescore.org/it/download
<LostInMyHead> Ubuntu official: Cercate "musescore" nell'Ubuntu Software Center, o cliccate qui per installare direttamente dal vostro browser. I pacchetti resi disponibili da Ubuntu potrebbero non essere aggiornati, informatevi su Ubuntu backports (sotto) se è necessario.
<LostInMyHead> Ubuntu backports: Utilizzando il repository su mscore-stable PPA, avrete sempre l'ultima versione.
<hiei1983> uhm domanda al volo, sto reinstallando windows in un portatile
<hiei1983> ma nel farlo è scomparso il grub di ubuntu
<hiei1983> come faccio a far rispuntare la scelta dell'os all'avvio del pc?
<LostInMyHead> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<LostInMyHead> seconda voce hiei1983
<hiei1983> ok provo
<hiei1983> poi se stasera ci sono facciamo il secondo round per l'usb del digitale terrestre
<hiei1983> asdasd
<unonessuno> Buonasera a tutti
<unonessuno> espongo brevemente: guardavo un film in streaming mentre virtualbox completava l'installazione di una macchina virtuale, e.. *puf*, il sistema si riavvia
<unonessuno> C'è un modo per capire a cosa è dovuto questo reboot? Magari qualche file di log da esaminare?
<unonessuno> uso ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> unonessuno: è poi ripartito?
<paprott> ciao Jester, ti ricordi di me? i tentativi di ieri non sono andati a buon fine! Ti faccio un riassuno per vedere se ti viene in mente qualcosa: ho un router con porta usb a cui è collegato un disco. Il router pubblica in lan il disco sherandolo come condivisioe windows. In fstab ho la stringa "//192.168.1.1/volume\050sda1\051 /media/giuliano/nas ci
<paprott> fs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,nounix,sec=ntlm 0 0".All'avvio linux non monta la share, ma se dopo l'avvio da riga di comando digito "sudo mount -a" la share viene montata correttamente. In dmesg ho quseti due messaggi d'errore:
<paprott> CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -101 e CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -2
<paprott> qualcuno ha qualche idea?!
<jester-> paprott: se remix_tj non è occupato lo sa di sicuro
<paprott> in alternativa, come faccio a far montare una share di rete in maniera semplice e soprattutto che si connetta automaticamente al riavvio?? sopra ci sono tutti i contenuti di Plex Media Server!!
<remix_tj> uhm
<paprott> ;-)
<jester-> se non lo sa remix_tj siamo nella medda
<paprott> fammi sapere sedevo iniziare a cercare il salvagente!
<paprott> sia chiaro ... ogni riavvio posso anche lanciare il mount -a ... maccheccazzo ... possibile che non ci riesca a farlo funzionare??!!
<remix_tj> paprott: ma sto 192.168.1.1 è un nas?
<paprott> si
<paprott> cioè
<remix_tj> e non puoi esportare via nfs?
<remix_tj> :-)
<paprott> è un router che esporta una share
<jester-> è mica il rutter?
<paprott> purtroppo non ha nfs!
<paprott> c'è share windows o ftp!
<remix_tj> ah
<remix_tj> comunque l'errore -101 è un classico errore dovuto al fatto che cerca di montare quando la rete non è ancora partita
<paprott> e infatti è quello che ho pensato anche io, infatti è molto in alto nel dmesg
<paprott> poi passa da 101 a 2
<remix_tj> paprott: poi perchè hai \050 \051 ?
<remix_tj> io avrei messo //192.168.1.1/volume/sda1/
<paprott> perchè per quel cavolo di router presenta la share come //192.168.1.1/volume(sda1) e non c'è modo di cambiarlo
<remix_tj> ah
<remix_tj> ok
<paprott> l'unico modo che ho avuto per far digerire le parentesi all'fstab è stato usare i valori ottali delle parentesi
<remix_tj> ottimo
<remix_tj> comunque la soluzione dovrebbe essere aggiungi _netdev alle opzioni di mount
<remix_tj> questo ritarda il mount fino a quando non si è attivata la rete
<remix_tj> paprott: prova e fammi sapere
<paprott> mm .... sono perplesso ma ci provo ... devo però riavviare .. a dopo!
<calimero_82> jester-,  mentre stavo vedendo un video s'è resettato il pc e non mi fa + accedere con lubuntu, sto con puppy, posso vedere cosa è successo da qui?ho fatto 2 volte il boot ma non mi compare il mouse la 1 volta e la 2 non si avvia
<paprott> rieccomi
<paprott> niente da fare
<calimero_82> ciao akis24
<paprott> da dmesg: CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -2
<paprott> da file manager: mount: only root can mount //192.168.1.1/volume(sda1) on /media/giuliano/nas
<akis24> sera
<akis24> ciao calimero_82
<calimero_82> akis  mentre stavo vedendo un video s'è resettato il pc e non mi fa + accedere con lubuntu, sto con puppy, posso vedere cosa è successo da qui?ho fatto 2 volte il boot ma non mi compare il mouse la 1 volta e la 2 non si avvia
<calimero_82> video da youtube
<remix_tj> paprott: -2 vuol dire no such file or directory
<remix_tj> quindi non so che dirti
<akis24> !ripristino | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<paprott> neanche io .. per me è un bug .. da riga di comando va .. da fstab all'avvio no ... non ha molto senso
<calimero_82> akis24,  ma non si può capire qual'è stato il problema?
<paprott> remix_tj: ma se tu dovessi fare montare una share al boot senza usare fstab, cosa faresti?!
<calimero_82> io da qui posso vedere le cartelle di lubuntu
<remix_tj> paprott: rc.local
<calimero_82> tutto il / di lubuntu
<remix_tj> ma userei fstab comunque
<akis24> calimero_82: mai capitato che vedendo un video si seghi il sistema
<paprott> mmm .. quindi mi vuoi dire che non ho alternative?! :-(
<calimero_82> e non si può capire per quale motivo s'è riavviato?
<akis24> calimero_82: riavvia in recovery mode e fai controllare filesystem ..
<jester-> calimero_82: oltre /var/crash hai visitato e demolito qualche altra cartella nella/
<calimero_82> no jester-  non ho cancellato nulla
<calimero_82> li ho lasciati i files
<jester-> calimero_82: allora sa di hd che sta andand oa bottane
<calimero_82> wa neanche un anno è durato
<krabador> calimero_82, chiama un prete
<krabador> altro che il suppoto
<jester-> calimero_82: lo hai preso nuovo?
<calimero_82> no
<jester-> se pii la macchina con 200 km mica dura tanto
<calimero_82> vabbè però devo ancora fare il check dell hd
<calimero_82> può esserec he non ci sono settori danneggiati
<jester-> settori danneggiati e andrà sempre peggio
<calimero_82> jester-,  ma se non è andato a ptt l'hd a cosa è dovuto il riavvio? ora cerco di fare il check del hdd
<pdor> scusate...se fdisk -l da questo risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9428522/ e gparted vede solo spazio non allocato nel disco esterno....e i file esistono....e' un problema del disco o...del sistema?
<pdor> disco usb
<pdor> sdb1 ecc
<jester-> pdor: fdisk non vede lo spazio non allocato
<jester-> lo vede cfdisk
<pdor> ma il disco e' pieno
<pdor> gparted lo vede vuoto
<pdor> no partizioni
<jester-> pdor: non è sdb l'esterno?
<pdor> jester-:  si e gparted lo vede vuoto
<pdor> fdisk lo vede bene
<jester-> pdor: quindi?
<pdor> quindi vorrei capire se lavorare sul disco o s eha problemi anche il sistema
<pdor> o se ha
<jester-> pdor: il sistema lo legge?
<pdor> sisi
<jester-> che ci devi fare con gparted
<pdor> il disco ha problemi con windows
<jester-> del tipo?
<unonessuno> jester-: si, è poi ripartito
<pdor> jester-:  del tipo che windows lo sputa fuori....oppure non lo carica....il modem non lo vede
<pdor> modem con presa usb...
<pdor> router
<jester-> pdor: fai uno scandisk da winz visto che è ntfs
<jester-> pdor: sa di hd a mignotte
<pdor> sigh
<jester-> pdor: èattaccato la rutter ?
<pdor> si
<pdor> ora no
<mikemiketorino> Ciao. Mi sapete aiutare e consigliarmi come fare per inviare un video alla mia TV Samsung dal pc? (o dirmi un canale chat dove chiedere?)
<jester-> pdor: attaccalo a usb del pc
<pdor> certo ovvio :)
<cybernova> !chat | mikemiketorino
<pdor> adesso e' li
<ubot-it> mikemiketorino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikemiketorino> grazie.
<pdor> per sistemarlo...poi lo rimettero sul router
<pdor> o no?
<jester-> pdor: il router è attaccato alla usb el pc?
<pdor> il router puo' fare danni?
<pdor> no via cavo
<pdor> di rete
<jester-> pdor: il router centra come i cavoli a merenda con le usb normali
<pdor> che poi va al tv
<jester-> li ci attacchi un nas per esempio
<pdor> e' gia dentro il nas credo
<pdor> se lo collego al router lo vedo in rete il disco quando tutto va bene
<pdor> viva tiscali
<jester-> pdor: attaccalo alla usb elpc
<pdor> sempre?
<pdor> fa danni?
<pdor> xse lo attacco al router?
<jester-> pdor: non fa danni ma lo vede a cazzo
<pdor> aveva gia danni prima di collegarlo al router
<akis24> pdor: avra' qualche settore danneggiato probabilmente chkdsk x: /f /r   sostituisci la x con la lettera di unita' del disco
<pdor> e' ntfs
<pdor> ah
<jester-> pdor: fallo fare a winz e abilita la scansione della superfice
<pdor> se la finisse....
<pdor> senz asputarlo
<jester-> pdor: se è amignotte c'è poco fare
<jester-> solo aspettare che defunga
<roberto48> ubuntu center scarica musescore 1.3 a me interesserebbe musescore 2.0 che ho utilizzato in windows ed è una vera miglioria ma quando cerco di installarlo ubuntu center mi parla di dipendenze mancanti.
<cristian_c> roberto48, come te lo sei procurato?
<cristian_c> !info musescore
<ubot-it> musescore (source: musescore): Full featured WYSIWYG score editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 1831 kB, installed size 5859 kB
<roberto48> nel sito ufficiale di musescore
<cristian_c> roberto48, in quale formato?
<pigeta> hi
<pigeta> salve
<roberto48> è presente  per windows, mac, ubuntu e altri, ma mentre per windows la procedura è la solita ubuntu si incasina, o almeno mi incasino io che è da poco che sono passato a ubuntu
<pigeta> non riesco ad abilitare i driver proprietari fglrx-updates
<pigeta> per schede video amd
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> roberto48, in quale formato?
<cristian_c> pigeta, definisci 'non riesco'
<pigeta> se vado su software e aggiornamento->Driver aggiuntivi-> e seleziono fglrx-updates
<pigeta> non mi applica le modifice
<roberto48> amd 64 deb
<pigeta> la selezione torna su wrapper da xserver-xorg-video-ati
<pigeta> praticamente gli open
<calimero_82> we jester-  ho fatto gsmart, non presenta errori
<calimero_82> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> pigeta, uhm
<cristian_c> pigeta, non ti applica in che senso?
<cristian_c> roberto48, ok
<cristian_c> roberto48, quindi stai cercando di installare il deb di musescore 2.0?
<cristian_c> <pigeta> la selezione torna su wrapper da xserver-xorg-video-ati
<roberto48> esattamente cristian_c
<cristian_c> roberto48, su quale ubuntu?
<calimero_82> we cristian_c
<pigeta> praticamente se cado sulla sezione driver aggiuntivi ho tre scelte disponibili:1 gli open in uso-2 fglrx-updates (proprietario)-3 fglrx (proprietario)
<roberto48> cristian_c ubuntu 14.04lts
<pigeta> *vado
<pigeta> se seleziono i proprietari e do applica modifiche non succede nulla,la selezione toran sugli open
<cristian_c> roberto48, c'è poco da fare, musescore anche su 14.10 è in versione 2.0
<cristian_c> *1.3
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=musescore&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<cristian_c> roberto48, non è che si tratta di una versione in sviluppo?
<cristian_c> pigeta, è strano
<roberto48> cristian_c è probabile ma su windows era abbastanza stabile
<cristian_c> pigeta, vai in /var/log
<cristian_c> roberto48, ci credo
<cristian_c> mica deve crashare ogni volta ogni 2 secondi
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> roberto48, comunque, è normale prassi che nei repository ci vadano a finire le versioni stabili delle applicazioni
<cristian_c> roberto48, quindi al limite ti posso suggerire di compilarti in locale musescore, oppure di rivolgerti a qualche distro che ha i pacchetti sempre aggiornati all'ultima versione
<cristian_c> pigeta, una volta entrato nella directory troverai il file jockey.log
<calimero_82> cristian_c,  sai leggere errori con il prg smartctl?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, no
<calimero_82> ok :D
<calimero_82> jester-,  mi so sbagliato è uscito un errore dalla tabella log
<calimero_82> sai leggere di che si tratta?
<roberto48> cristian_c e proprio questo che volevo sapere, come si fa a fare lq cose che suggerisci
<pigeta> in /var/log non c'è jokey.log
<cristian_c> roberto48, ti scarichi i sorgenti presumendo che il programma sia open
<cristian_c> roberto48, per le altre distro, beh, guardati intorno
<cristian_c> roberto48, documentati anche su distrowatch
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.com/gCyzZaSz  qualcuno sa leggerlo?
<roberto48> cristian_c grazie proverò
<pigeta> http://snag.gy/xMYyI.jpg
<cristian_c> pigeta, digita sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<cristian_c> pigeta, come mai hai digitato quei comandi?
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/SU5bRNkd
<pigeta> stavo seguendo la guida del wiki
<oniot> Buonasera
<oniot> sto utilizzando vsftpd su ubuntu
<oniot> la configurazione è corrretta ho seguito la guida
<oniot> manon capisco come creare gli utenti
<oniot> spero ci sia qualcuno per darmi una mano
<oniot> se non ho capito male devo crearli con il comando useeradd
<goodie> ciao
<akis24> oniot: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<cristian_c> oniot, hai letto anche il topic che ti avevo linkato?
<oniot> gia fatto ma come noterai non c'è nulla su come creare gli utenti e sn in difficoltà
<oniot> saresti cosi gentile da rimandarmelo xke non lho visto
<LostInMyHead> !chi oniot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chi oniot'
<LostInMyHead> !chi | oniot
<ubot-it> oniot: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<kittenberg> ciao a tutti
<kittenberg> c'è qualcuno che capisce di porte usb?
<cristian_c> oniot, è nel log
<cristian_c> oniot, se scorri indietro nel log....
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno | kittenberg
<ubot-it> kittenberg: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> lol
<kittenberg> era solo per capire se c'era qualcuno online
<LostInMyHead> cristian_c: gli stavi...
<kittenberg> lol
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, ?
<LostInMyHead> sulle...
<kittenberg> beh dai qualcuno c'è
<kittenberg> allora
<cristian_c> -.-
<kittenberg> ho da aggiornare il modprobe ma nelle specifiche della patch c'è scritto di spegnere tutte le periferiche usb
<kittenberg> quindi
<kittenberg> il mio problema ora è di scrivermi due righe per accendere o spegnere le porte usb
<kittenberg> cioè la richiesta della patch è di disattivare spegnere o scollegare tutti i dispositivi
<kittenberg> non sò se con bind e unbind è la stessa cosa
<kittenberg> boh
<kittenberg> ho provato a vedere un pò in giro su internet ma come domanda è abbastanza ostica per google
<kittenberg> escono fuori una marea di cose che non c'entrano niente
<cristian_c> kittenberg, patch di cosa?
<kittenberg> devo abilitare alcune funzioni della scheda audio esterna
<kittenberg> usb anch'ella
<kittenberg> però siccome dice che può dar fastidio avere altre usb durante il caricamento del modprobe...
<kittenberg> dovrei togliere anche il mouse e la webcam integrata e non sò cos'altro
<cristian_c> kittenberg, a cosa si applica la patch?
<kittenberg> per il mouse diciamo che è facile toglierlo ma per la webcam le mie conoscenze tecnologiche non vanno oltre il pezzo di nastro adesivo
<kittenberg> in che senso cristian_c?
<cristian_c> kittenberg, hai detto che hai una patch, ma le patch si applicano a qualche cosa
<kittenberg> ah ok
<kittenberg> aspè
<kittenberg> allora
<kittenberg> c'è da mettere un file con una riga di codice che riguarda alcune opzioni del device in /etc/modprobe.d/
<kittenberg> dopo aver messo questo file gli si cambia proprietario e gruppo
<kittenberg> e fin qui ci sono
<kittenberg> poi
<cristian_c> kittenberg, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> kittenberg, tu forse non stai parlando di patch, ma di script?
<cristian_c> ??
<kittenberg> uhm di entrambi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kittenberg, da dove hai recuperato questa patch?
<kittenberg> stò costruendo uno script per caricare la patch
<kittenberg> spe ti dò il link
<kittenberg> http://joegiampaoli.blogspot.de/2011/06/m-audio-fast-track-pro-for-debian-linux.html
<cristian_c> looool
<cristian_c> kittenberg, guarda, non è chiaro ancora di quale patch stai parlando
<kittenberg> ma mi stai paraculando o cosa?
<kittenberg> la patch se ho capito bene è un file che si accolla al sistema o sbaglio?
<kittenberg> il file in questione non è un problema
<kittenberg> il problema era spegnere le periferiche usb e riaccenderle da comando
<cristian_c> kittenberg, ma tu vuoi patchare il kernel e ricompilarlo?
<kittenberg> no no
<kittenberg> ah ok
<kittenberg> mò ho capito
<cristian_c> kittenberg, è da una vita che te lo chiedo e ci giri intorno
<kittenberg> la patch si chiama patch quando si tratta di ricompilare il kernel?
<cristian_c> kittenberg, è  veramente difficile indovinare cos'hai in testa, permetti...
<kittenberg> ghghgh
<kittenberg> sono poco esperto di linux considera
<cristian_c> ho visto ,la pagina che hai linkato
<kittenberg> comunque
<kittenberg> quella patch di cui parla quel link è già dentro al kernel ormai
<cristian_c> kittenberg, e tra i comandi postati si vede che viene patchato il kernel, ricompilato e creati i deb
<kittenberg> ok
<cristian_c> kittenberg, quindi hai scaricato i sorgenti del kernel?
<kittenberg> quella parte là saltala che è obsoleta
<kittenberg> no
<kittenberg> quello è già tutto a pposto
<pigeta> sera
<kittenberg> ciaoo
<kittenberg> però
<kittenberg> c'è da aggiungere un ultimo file di configurazione del modprobe
<pigeta> allora provando a dare sudo apt-get install flgrx-updates mi dice che ci sono pacchetti daneggiati bloccati
<cristian_c> kittenberg, forse ti riferisci alla parte 3
<kittenberg> esatto
<cristian_c> kittenberg, quindi un file .conf
<kittenberg> esatto
<akis24> pigeta: prova a dare sudo apt-get update e metti su paste
<cristian_c> c'è un change group
<kittenberg> esatto
<akis24> !paste | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> e un change owner
<kittenberg> esatto
<kittenberg> però
<cristian_c> kittenberg, ok, allora ripeti la tua domanda
<kittenberg> ok
<kittenberg> la domanda è
<kittenberg> come poter tradurre in comandi lo spegnimento dei device a tutte le porte usb
<cristian_c> kittenberg, scusa, ma non stavi seguendo quella guida?
<cristian_c> non va bene?
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/ZckYN2sD
<kittenberg> lo richiede proprio la guida
<cristian_c> kittenberg, quindi hai eseguito tutto ciò che è scritto nella guida?
<cristian_c> ma una guida non dovrebbe appunto spiegare come farlo?
<kittenberg> non l'ho eseguito perchè devo risolvere questo problema
<akis24> pigeta cambia server
<pigeta> cioè?
<kittenberg> no non spiega come farlo
<kittenberg> dice solo che và fatto
<akis24> pigeta: versione di ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> kittenberg, in quale punto? Che ormai fra parti obsolete e non si capisce cosa devi fare
<kittenberg> all'interno del file .conf
<krabador> pogeta
<kittenberg> spe te lo incollo qui in inglese
<pigeta> 14.10
<krabador> pigeta, rimuovi i PPA , e ridà update
<cristian_c> kittenberg, anche su pastebin volendo
<pigeta> tutti?
<kittenberg> # After making changes to this file and saving it you should power off your Fast Track Pro and unload and reload
<kittenberg> # the snd-usb-audio module by doing the following in a terminal:
<kittenberg> #sudo modprobe -r snd-usb-audio
<kittenberg> #sudo modprobe snd-usb-audio
<kittenberg> # If that doesn't work, and you do get an error message saying that the snd-usb-audio module is in use then just
<krabador> pigeta, si
<kittenberg> azz
<kittenberg> kicckato impunemente scusate
<cristian_c> kittenberg, ti avevo detto che puoi usare pastebin
<kittenberg> come funziona stà cosa del pastebin?
<cristian_c> !paste | kittenberg
<ubot-it> kittenberg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kittenberg> ok
<kittenberg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9429851/
<kittenberg> funziona?
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/fxkYp0wt
<pigeta> ok rieffettuato l'update
<pigeta> ora?
<kittenberg> praticamente quello sarebbe il progetto dello script
<krabador> pigeta, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> pigeta, menu a tendina "scarica da" , seleziona altro ---- italia --- garr
<cristian_c> 'As you can see that configuration is for 24bit up to a 48KHz rate, which should suffice for general pro-audio, so I have placed the file on the server for you to download with different values and instructions to change to other settings if needed.'
<cristian_c> kittenberg, ti riferisci a questo passaggio?
<kittenberg> esatto
<cristian_c> kittenberg, secondo me sei confuso quando scrivi <kittenberg> praticamente quello sarebbe il progetto dello script
<kittenberg> all'interno del file ho trovato le istruzioni per l'stallazione
<cristian_c> kittenberg, se ho capito bene vanno impostati i parametri nel file .conf
<cristian_c> adeguati alla particolare situazione
<pigeta> krabador scusa dove?
<kittenberg> esatto
<krabador> pigeta, software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> kittenberg, installazione?
<krabador> pigeta, scrivi nel terminale
<krabador> pigeta, poi invio
<kittenberg> istallazione del file
<cristian_c> kittenberg, davvero, non ci capiamo, il file .conf non installa nulla
<kittenberg> il file .conf viene istallato dallo script
<cristian_c> kittenberg, provo
<kittenberg> o per lo meno quello dovrebbe fare
<pigeta> io intendevo il server da selezionare non ho capito
<cristian_c> kittenberg, il link mi fa scaricare direttamente il file .conf
<cristian_c> non riesco a seguirti
<pigeta> ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<pigeta> ?
<cristian_c> kittenberg, e ancora non ho capito di quale script parli
<kittenberg> ma non serve che mi segui te
<krabador> pigeta, si
<kittenberg> devo seguirti io
<pigeta> ok ora ricarico
<kittenberg> chi ci capisce qui sei te mica io
<kittenberg> riformulo la domanda
<krabador> kittenberg, fa domande precise
<krabador> per favore
<kittenberg> spegnere e riaccendere device usb da riga di comando
<kittenberg> sò che esistono più metodi e molti suggeriscono di fare bind e unbind ma non sò se è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> kittenberg, io non ho capito se ritieni valida quella guida
<cristian_c> kittenberg, perché quella guida da il link al download di un file .conf che poi va personalizzato
<kittenberg> il resto sullo script la guida eccetera sono tutte cose che stò portando avanti con esperti di audio
<cristian_c> tutto qui
<kittenberg> esatto
<kittenberg> ma quello non è un problema
<kittenberg> stò portando avanti un thread in linux-audio per quello
<kittenberg> ma sono arrivato al punto di spezzettare il problema grande in tanti piccolini
<kittenberg> ora stò risolvendo i pezzettini
<cristian_c> kittenberg, ok, ma scusami, io non posso conoscere tutti i retroscena della tua vicenda
<kittenberg> quando il collage sarà pronto torno in linux-audio e chiedo il parere dell'esperto
<cristian_c> indovinarli intendo
<pigeta> ha dato questi warnings http://pastebin.com/vA3aWR7t
<pigeta> posso ignorarli e continuare?
<kittenberg> e pure la chat non è un mezzo di comunicazione adeguato lol
<cristian_c> kittenberg, sei entrato parlando di script, peraltro misterioso
<cristian_c> non sapendo io di che script si parli, ho fatto alcune domande per chiarire la situazione
<krabador> pigeta, sicuro di non avere problemi di connessione?
<kittenberg> lol
<krabador> pigeta, fa la stessa cosa ma metti crazy
<cristian_c> kittenberg, anzi, di patch
<kittenberg> eh ma la cosa è molto oscura di suo
<krabador> pigeta, sempre italia
<kittenberg> qua le cose cambiano da un anno all'altro
<cristian_c> kittenberg, è normale, il software evolve
<kittenberg> kernel che si aggiornano distribuzioni che figliano
<pigeta> si si ok ora vo di crazy
<kittenberg> eh si
<pigeta> no nessun problema
<pigeta> son qua che scrivo
<cristian_c> kittenberg, mi hai postato la guida, e quindi io faccio riferimento a quella
<cristian_c> kittenberg, se hai altro materiale, postalo
<cristian_c> kittenberg, (ma su pastebin)
<kittenberg> se vuoi conoscere il retroscena ti posto direttamente il thread del forum
<cristian_c> kittenberg, ok
<kittenberg> ma se ci atteniamo al dettaglio probabilmente riusciamo ad essere più costruttivi
<cristian_c> !chat | kittenberg
<ubot-it> kittenberg: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> kittenberg, dato che si parla di pacioccamento
<kittenberg> ah ok
<kittenberg> ma è supporto ubuntu tecnicamente
<kittenberg> ubuntu spegnere e riaccendere usb
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/WAHNngNP
<pigeta> ora ha dato questi due warrnings
<cristian_c> kittenberg, il supporto è all'utilizzo del sistema
<krabador> pigeta, ma "togli i ppa" cosa ha di non chiaro ?
<kittenberg> uhm
<krabador> pigeta, hai anche chiesto a riguardo
<cristian_c> kittenberg, qui si sta parlando di smanettamenti
<krabador> pigeta, http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<kittenberg> e le usb che v'hanno fatto di male?
<pigeta> mi pareva di averli tolti
<krabador> pigeta, è un ppa, che se gestito di menga, va offline
<cristian_c> kittenberg, non è un utilizzo standard del software
<pigeta> mo controllo meglio
<kittenberg> ah ok
<krabador> pigeta, ti pareva male, visto che posti un errore a riguardo
<kittenberg> quindi vado in chat?
<cristian_c> kittenberg, sì
<kittenberg> vabbene
<kittenberg> ma in chat non c'è nessuno pare..
<pigeta> ok mo non ha dato errori
<pigeta> ha aggiornato
<krabador> pigeta, pastebin per favore
<kittenberg> vieni dillà cristian se la sai
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/0WXenYHU
<krabador> pigeta, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> pigeta, sempre pastebin
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/6m8NYUAk
<pigeta> mmm torno tra 10 min che ho la cena
<pigeta> back
<pigeta> krabador
<krabador> pigeta, per driver amd, software-properties-gtk , ultima tab a destra
<krabador> selezioni fglrx liscio
<krabador> lasci fare
<krabador> riavvii
<pigeta> non gli flgrx-updates?
<krabador> no
<pigeta> ok
<pigeta> nada
<pigeta> non mi applica le modifiche
<pigeta> cioè io seleziono fglrx liscio do applica poi il pallino torna sui driver open
<pigeta> è giusto cosi?
<krabador> pigeta, apri il terminale
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<krabador> pastebin
<pigeta> niente
<pigeta> non da output
<pigeta> quindi mancano da installare giusto?
<krabador> pigeta, 14.10 64 bit?
<pigeta> si
<krabador> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/Wn1DrAVN
<krabador> pigeta, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> pastebin
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/AuqyGNQB
<krabador> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-core
<krabador> pastebin
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/t31f4KA4
<krabador> pigeta, sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> pastebin
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/um2v0Spd
<pigeta> non è che è da rimuovere libopencl1 e libopencli1:i386 ?
<krabador> "rimuovere" , come mai hanno problemi?
<krabador> hai isntallato roba seguendo guide non ufficiali?
<pigeta> sul paste che ho postato prima dice che fglrx-core va in conflitto
<pigeta> mmm no
<krabador> pigeta, so leggere, e una cosa come "ocl-icd-libopencl1 : Va in conflitto: libopencl1 ocl-icd-libopencl1:i386 : Va in conflitto: libopencl1"  è frutto di un intervento manuale
<krabador> pigeta, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> pigeta, sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> pigeta, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pigeta> fatto
<krabador> pastebin
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/geTTHnt6
<krabador> pigeta, "libc6:i386" , hai seguito qualche guida per installare qualche gioco ?
<pigeta> mmm
<krabador> pigeta, dpkg -l | grep libc6
<krabador> pigeta, dpkg -l | grep libopencl
<krabador> entrambi pastebin
<pigeta> pigeta, dpkg -l | grep libopencl
<pigeta> lol ops
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/SXxUJaPn
<pigeta> avevo installato playonlinux e wine
<krabador> ecco
<pigeta> quindi?
<krabador> !ripristino | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pigeta> mmm ma mi va a eliminare anche playonlinux e wine e tutto il comtenuto?
<pigeta> no perhce sono 20 GB di roba da riscaricare
<pigeta> vorrei evitare se possibile
<krabador> contenuti no, la home non viene toccata
<krabador> ma le installazioni si
<pigeta> mmm ho visto che i dischi virtuali con il contenuto dei giochi è su /home/pigeta/playonlinux
<pigeta> quindi posso star tranquillo
<pigeta> 40 minute per la live
<pigeta> :(
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ragazzi ultimamente ho dei gravi problemi con lubuntu e gli hd ide
<naxil> l'installer si blocca (da live usb) e ogni volta c'e' un problema diverso
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Hopkinsss> buonasera
<Hopkinsss> buonaseraaaaa
<Hopkinsss> come va??
<krabador> !ciao | Hopkinsss
<ubot-it> Hopkinsss: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Hopkinsss> krabador
<Hopkinsss> ti ricordi di me?? per l'instllazione dell'ATI HD5470?^^
<Hopkinsss> ora ho reinstalllato ubuntu 14.04.1LTS 64bit
<Hopkinsss> mi aiuti a farla funzionare??
<krabador> Hopkinsss, 5470 va benissimo con il driver open
<Hopkinsss> ma non funziona
<Hopkinsss> utilizza l'intel hd graphics
<krabador> "non funziona" in che senso ?
<Hopkinsss> come GPU predefinita utilizza intel hd graphics
<Hopkinsss> l'ati non la sfrutta
<Hopkinsss> come faccia a switcharla??
<krabador> Hopkinsss, sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<krabador> Hopkinsss, non prima di sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hopkinsss> il mio problema è che quando installo il driver proprietario (FGLRX) al riavvio ubuntu resta su schermo nero
<krabador> Hopkinsss, poi dal catalyst control center gestisci la scheda
<Hopkinsss> però riprovo come dici tu
<krabador> Hopkinsss, dopo aver mandato il comando di installazione del driver , non riavviare
<Hopkinsss> ok
<Hopkinsss> sta scaricando poi??
<Hopkinsss> io ho letto che avendo 2 GPU (INTEL+ATI) è un pò complicato da risolvere tu che dici??
<krabador> dopo aver mandato sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle , manda sudo aticonfig --initial
<krabador> poi riavvia
<Hopkinsss> ok
<naxil> Hopkinsss, scusa ma quelle gpu funzionano cosi.. se navighi ecc usano la intel.. poi quando servono i muscoli.. (giochi 3d ecc va la ati(
<krabador> naxil, non switchano in automatico
<Hopkinsss> krabador questi comandi li ho gia fatti e al riavvio resta su schermo nero
<Hopkinsss> però riprovo
<krabador> Hopkinsss, io non so cosa hai fatto
<Hopkinsss> in che senso??
<Hopkinsss> faccio quello che mi stai dicendo di fare
<krabador> che puoi aver mandato qualsiasi cosa prima
<Hopkinsss> prima di questi no, adesso ho riformattato il pc senza installare niente, solo gli aggiornamenti di sistema e ora ho seguito i tuoi comandi
<Hopkinsss> proviamo!!!!!!
<Hopkinsss> ok ho dato sudo aticonfig --initial
<Hopkinsss> riavvio??
<krabador> manda pastebin
<krabador> prima
<Hopkinsss> ok
<krabador> !pastebin | Hopkinsss
<ubot-it> Hopkinsss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Hopkinsss> ok
<naxil> ti ha detto di nn riavviare.. prima settala
<Hopkinsss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9433020/
<Hopkinsss> naxil HO FATTO TUTTO QUELLO CHE MI HA DETTO
<krabador> naxil, ci penso io a quello che dico io
<Hopkinsss> ora riavvio??
<krabador> ok riavvia
<Hopkinsss> ok restate qui se ci metto un po a rientrare è perchè faccio un bel --purge remove!!
<Hopkinsss> ok??
<Hopkinsss> ok?????
<krabador> ok, vai tranquillo
<Hopkinsss> buonasera
<Hopkinsss> sono tronato
<Hopkinsss> tornato
<Hopkinsss> ci siete??
<krabador> che succede?
<jester-> Hopkinsss: cu fu
<Hopkinsss> schermo nero
<Hopkinsss> ho disinstallato fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<Hopkinsss> come faccio??
<Hopkinsss> c'è nessunoooo
<naxil> devi toglierli?
<Hopkinsss> naxil HO DETTO CHE DOPO IL RIAVVIO MI SONO RITROVATO UBUNTU BLOCCATO CON LO SCHERMO NERO E HO FATTO UN BEL PURGE DEI DRIVER CHE MI HA FATTO SCARICARE
<Hopkinsss> OK???
<krabador> Hopkinsss, ti dai una calmata?
<krabador> Hopkinsss, qui dentro il lavoro è volontario
<Hopkinsss> naxil è invadente
<naxil> o scusa..
<Hopkinsss> krabador quindi non posso risolvere??
<krabador> ma con 2 punti interrogativi la domanda ti sembra piu' incisiva?
<jester-> Hopkinsss: SE  li hai purgati dovrebbe andare
<krabador> Hopkinsss, allora, puoi reinstallare i fglrx, con lo stesso comando di prima, ma alla fine, prima di riavviare, manda sudo aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<Hopkinsss> ok provo
<krabador> Hopkinsss, poi pastebin
<Hopkinsss> ok
<Hopkinsss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9433305/
<Hopkinsss> riavvio?
<krabador> Hopkinsss, riavvia
<Hopkinsss> ok
<Hopkinsss> buonasera
<Hopkinsss> kabrador niente da fare schermo nero e tty davanti
<Hopkinsss> che faccio?
<Hopkinsss> ho fatto un purge altrimenti non arriva al login
<krabador> Hopkinsss, a questo punto l'ultima è provare fglrx-updates
<krabador> con sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates && sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial
<krabador> pastebin
<Hopkinsss> ok
<Hopkinsss> sta scaricando
<Hopkinsss> se al riavvio mi da schermo nero come risolvo?
<krabador> Hopkinsss, reinstalli gli open
<krabador> come hai fatto fino ad adesso
<Hopkinsss> quando io disinstallo i proprietari automaticamente si riattivano da soli gli open
<krabador> eh, idem con patate
<Hopkinsss> quindi non posso sfruttarla in nesusn modo??
<krabador> 14.10 e fglrx, e vai di catalyst control center
<Hopkinsss> con ubunu 14.10 non ne parliamo proprio
<Hopkinsss> inutilizzabile
<Hopkinsss> problemi grafici e strisce del mouse per lo schermo
<Hopkinsss> mi da problemi
<Hopkinsss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9433565/
<Hopkinsss> ecco a te
<krabador> Hopkinsss, prova xubuntu
<Hopkinsss> riavvio?
<krabador> riavvia
<Hopkinsss> ok
<Hopkinsss> kabrador
<Hopkinsss> niente da afre
<Hopkinsss> gia ho provato xubuntu stessi problemi
<Hopkinsss> anche con mint
<Hopkinsss> edubuntu, ubuntu studio, fedora opensuse deepin
<Hopkinsss> parecchie distro
<Hopkinsss> ma nienteeee de nienteeeee
<Hopkinsss> ci metto una bella pietra sopra??
<Carlin0> Hopkinsss, i pacchetti che vengono usati dalle varire distro sono gli stessi
<Carlin0> varie*
<Hopkinsss> ho voluto solo provare con altre distro ma niente
<Carlin0> se c'è un bug lo ritrovi in tutte le distro
<Hopkinsss> sono 3 anni che butto il sangue ma niente
<Carlin0> come ora c'è sui nouveau
<Hopkinsss> quindi ci rinuncio?
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-09
<MarcoS17> Salve
<MarcoS17> Ho bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<oniott> Buongiorno
<glpiana> !ciao | oniott
<ubot-it> oniott: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<oniott> vsftpd e creazione utenti per connesione da remoto tramite qualsiasi client ftp
<glpiana> quindi?
<oniott> premetto che ho già guardato la wiki ed altre guide
<glpiana> oniott, ancora non hai fatto una domanda
<oniott> non so come creare utenti che si connettono al mio server
<oniott> utilizzo ubuntu 12.04
<oniott> più leggo le guide più mi confondo
<oniott> la domanda l' avete capita ?
<Ivanone> glpiana:buongiorno, sono qui per infastidirti ancora
<Ivanone> glpiana::-)
<oniott> ho configurato correttamente vsftp e con l' utente principale funziona sia in locale sia in remoto
<glpiana> ciao Ivanone
<Ivanone> glpiana:tutto bene?
<glpiana> !chat | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oniott> da webmin ho provato a creare altri utenti e vedono tutto il contenuto del server io vorrei che visualizzassero solo la cartella che imposto io non tutte le cartelle del mio server
<oniott> sapreste indicarmi una guida
<glpiana> <Ivanone> glpiana:scusami sò che ne avevamo già parlato in precedenza ma cerco di entrare nella directory ma non me la apre
<glpiana> Ivanone, di che directory parli?
<oniott> mi devo arrangiare ?
<glpiana> !pazienza | oniott
<ubot-it> oniott: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Ivanone> glpiana:allora devo entrare come root da homme/scaricati/cartelle /cartella
<glpiana> Ivanone, come root in una directory della tua home? perchè?
<oniott> io non pretendo nulla so che è tutto gratuito ed è una comunità
<glpiana> oniott, bene, quindi abbi pazienza. se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo farà :)
<oniott> è anche io ho aiutato altri quando potevo
<oniott> ok ok
<Ivanone> glpiana:credevo di dover entrare cosi
<Ivanone> ma mi sbagliavo
<glpiana> Ivanone, magari racconta cosa devi fare, così capiamo il contesto
<Ivanone> glpiana:ho scaricato questo : gis-weather-0.7.4
<glpiana> Ivanone, scusa se ti rimbalzo di qui e di là. vedo che sto programma non è nei repository ufficiali. continuiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> oniott:  entra su  #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> oniott, io di amministrazione di rete capisco niente. immagino però che se il tuo utente connesso al server vede tutto è solo questione di permessi delle directory
<glpiana> ecco, segui akis24
<paoko96> ciao, ho formattato con gparted una chiavetta con 2 partizioni: primaria fat32 e estesa [ logica ext4 ]....la primaria fat 32 la monta come user, mentre la logica ext4 la monta come root....è "sano" se da [sudo nautilus] gli assegno i permessi user alla logica ext4 chè ora è root?
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> paoko96, meglio se da terminale dai un chmod o un chown al punto di mount
<paoko96> ExPBoy chiavetta 32GB: [ primaria fat 32 [ estesa [ logica ext4 ] ] ]
<paoko96> glpiana scusa, mi sfugge il chmod al punto di mount....
<paoko96> glpiana chmod etc etc /dev/sdc2 ?
<paoko96> glpiana ma c'è un motivo tecnico che la logica ext4 viene montata come root o sono io che ho fatto casino su gparted?
<ExPBoy> la seconda mi sa
<f843d0> paoko96: chmod sul punto di mount, non sul dev
<glpiana> paoko96, fat non ha  permessi gestiti dda sistemi linu, ext4 li ha. /dev/sdc2 non è un punto di mount, è il device che vai a montare. il punto di mount sarà roba tipo /media/qualcosa
<paoko96> glpiana la chiavetta la userò con delle live, di conseguenza se chmoddo il punto di mount la live continuerà a montarla root?
<glpiana> paoko96, dovrebbe farlo
<paoko96> glpiana dalla live 14.04 ho notato che il nautilus non ha permessi di scrittura sulle partizioni root, devo fare sudo nautilus per spostare file su quella ext4 dalla live....
<glpiana> paoko96, non è una peculiarità della 14.04. è normale che l'utente non abbia permessi di scrittura dove non è proprietario e dove i permessi sono ristretti
<paoko96> glpiana si, ma la live non viene eseguita con un utente root? mi sembra di ricordare che il nautilus della 12.04 scriveva su partizioni "root".....
<paoko96> glpiana ...o forse no ...?
<paoko96> glpiana va bè, controindicazioni a cambiare i permessi della partizione ce ne sono?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> paoko96, nessuna controindicazione. la live non viene eseguita con utente root. root in ubuntu è disabilitato. usa sudo prima dei comandi e vivi felice
<paoko96> glpiana sudo chown user:user /dev/sdc2 potrebbe andar bene?
<paoko96> glpiana lasciando lost+found root, giusto?
<glpiana> paoko96, ti ho detto che /dev/sdc2 è il device, non il punto di mount
<paoko96> glpiana quindi sudo chown user:user /media/ARCHIVIO ....
<glpiana> paoko96, sì, prova così. poi vedi se riesci a creare directory anche all'interno di direcotry esistenti. se così non fosse dai il comando recursivo
<paoko96> glpiana si mi fa creare/copiare cartelle e doc da nautilus "user"......stavo guardando...la fat32 è 755 e la ext4 è 700....metto anche la ext4 755?
<glpiana> paoko96, come credi
<paoko96> glpiana no, pensavo all'uso da live...dici che con 700 non blocco l'accesso a nessuna app/servizio?
<paoko96> glpiana ok, grazie per l'aiuto, buona giornata a tutti :)
<glpiana> :)
<Ivanone> glpiana:scusami poi non ti rompo più....conosci un linguaggio di programmazione per linux?cosi me lo leggo....per cortesia
<glpiana> !chat | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pigeta> buongiorno a tutti
<pigeta> ieri come suggerito in questo canale ho eseguito il ripristino di ubuntu in quanto tentavo di installare i driver proprietari per amd senza successo a causa di qualche errore da me fatto
<pigeta> ieri sera dopo aver reinstallato sopra ubuntu 14.10 lo stesso mantenendo quindi la home sono andato su software e aggiornamenti e selezionato i driver proprietari flgrx(lisci)
<cristian_c> pigeta, il punto è che come minimo avevi aggiunto ppa di pacchetti scheda grafica
<pigeta> al riavvio però non riesco piu' ad usare il sistema nel senso che tutti i pannelli e le icone sono spariti
<cristian_c> che hanno sminchiato il sistema
<pigeta> riesco a fare il login ma poi o solo lo sfondo del desktop
<pigeta> ora scrivo da un altro pc
<cristian_c> pigeta, come hai purgato i ppa?
<pigeta> eliminati ieri
<pigeta> ora nel sources.list c'è solo la "roba classica"
<pigeta> infatti mi ha lasciato installare i driver proprietari
<pigeta> il problema è che ora non mi visualizza nulla
<cristian_c> pigeta, ok, ma come lo hai fatto?
<pigeta> cosa l'eliminazione dei ppa?
<pigeta> sempre dal menu software e sorgenti selezionando il ppa disabilitandolo e rimuovendolo
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> pigeta, non basta
<cristian_c> perché ormai avevi fatto danni
<pigeta> si ma poi facendo il ripristino del sistema
<pigeta> si è ripristinato tutto come doveva essere
<pigeta> a parte l'home
<cristian_c> pigeta, anche con i driver open?
<pigeta> ah?
<cristian_c> lol
<pigeta> che vuoi dire?
<cristian_c> pigeta, scusa, dopo il ripristino quali driver stavi utilizzando?
<pigeta> open
<cristian_c> !ati | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<cristian_c> pigeta, e già avevi il problema?
<pigeta> e la prima cosa che ho fatto è stat abilitare i proprietari
<cristian_c> con gli open
<pigeta> no
<cristian_c> lol
<pigeta> con gli opne no
<cristian_c> ecco
<pigeta> mo vorrei rimettere gli open
<cristian_c> pigeta, ctrl+alt+t
<pigeta> e provare con i flgrx-updates
<pigeta> non fa nulla
<pigeta> ctrl alt f2
<pigeta> apro una console
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> pigeta, e poi digita: software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> pigeta, oppure direttamente nella schermata Esegui
<pigeta> ctrl alt t non fa nulla
<pigeta> non riesco
<cristian_c> <pigeta> ctrl alt f2
<pigeta> non ho i pannelli
<cristian_c> pigeta, alt+f2
<pigeta> a ok
<cristian_c> non ctrl+alt+f2
<pigeta> no alt f2 non va
<pigeta> devo fare ctrl alt 2
<pigeta> altrimenti non fo nulla
<bontakun89> ciao a tutti
<pigeta> ctrl alt f2
<fabio_cc> !ciao | bontakun89
<ubot-it> bontakun89: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bontakun89> non riesco ad modificare il file  vsftpd.conf per fare upload di file tramite filezilla con il protocollo ftp
<bontakun89> mi dice permesso negato
<bontakun89> cosa devo fare?
<fabio_cc> bontakun89, come provi ad aprirlo?
<bontakun89> ho provato con nano ma quando provo a salvarlo mi dice permesso negato
<cristian_c> bontakun89, dove si trova il file?
<fabio_cc> bontakun89, usa sudo nano
<bontakun89> sto usando linux server ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> pigeta, dpkg -l |  grep fglrx
<cristian_c> bontakun89, conosci la shell bash?
<fabio_cc> bontakun89, si trova in /etc/ suppongo
<pigeta> non da nulla
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> pigeta, in che senso?
<cristian_c> pigeta, ti ritorna il prompt?
<bontakun89> okey grazie mille funziona
<fabio_cc> bontakun89, prego
<pigeta> si
<cristian_c> pigeta, sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<fabio_cc> bontakun89, ti può essere utile leggere questi
<fabio_cc> !comandi | bontakun89
<ubot-it> bontakun89: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<fabio_cc> !terminale | bontakun89
<ubot-it> bontakun89: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<fabio_cc> !bash | bontakun89
<ubot-it> bontakun89: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<pigeta> codi facendo disabilita automaticamente i flgrx lisci?
<cristian_c> pigeta, vediamo
<pigeta> ok fatto riavvio?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pigeta, no
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pigeta, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<cristian_c> pigeta, posta una schermata
<pigeta> notte
<pigeta> gia riavviato
<pigeta> cmq problema permane
<pigeta> ok
<cristian_c> -,-
<pigeta> mmm
<pigeta> il comando mi da un output
<pigeta> sai come usare pastebinit per indiriazzare l'output di quel comando che mi hai detto?
<pigeta> :D
<cristian_c> pigeta, puoi postare anche una foto, eh
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9440997/
<pigeta> son riuscito
<pigeta> a pastare da riga di comando
<cristian_c> pigeta, hai detto che stavi utilizzando gli open
<cristian_c> mentre invece avevi installato i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> rc  fglrx                                                2:14.201-0ubuntu2                        amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<cristian_c> pigeta, se dai: sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<cristian_c> che cosa ti propone di rimuovere?
<pigeta> fglrx*
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non dare il consenso
<pigeta> ok
<pigeta> che fo provo a rimmettere gli open?
<pigeta> non so il nome deli open
<cristian_c> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-core
<cristian_c> pigeta, digita questi
<pigeta> vorrei vedere se gnsh: 0: cant open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<pigeta> procedo con il secondo comando comunque?
<cristian_c> pigeta, sì
<pigeta> ok fatto
<pigeta> ora ?
<pigeta> riavvio?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> <cristian_c> pigeta, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<pigeta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9441138/
<cristian_c> pigeta, ok, riavvia
<pigeta> no nada
<pigeta> stessa cosa
<pigeta> solo l'imagini di sfondo del desktop
<pigeta> oltrettuto scentrata
<cristian_c> pigeta, stesso problema anche con gli open?
<pigeta> si se ora ci sono gli open
<cristian_c> non ci sono gli open
<cristian_c> pigeta, visto che avevi installato entrambi i proprietari
<cristian_c> non so cos'hai fatto sinceramente
<pigeta> mmm
<pigeta> vabbe ora devo andare a lavoro
<pigeta> se ci sei dopo le 7 di sera
<cristian_c> pigeta, al limite disinstalla i proprietari e prova con gli open
<pigeta> riprendiamo
<pigeta> intanto grazie
<cristian_c> pigeta, e scrivi sul forum, in caso di problemi
<pigeta> preferisco qui
<pigeta> bye bye
<Ivanone> Joshua^Dunamis:jo
<Ivanone> Joshua^Dunamis:sei tornato?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ivanone: come ti dicevo, sto sempre connesso alla IRC Chat quando sono al pc... ma a volte (spesso) mi occupo di altro ;)
<Ivanone> ok io invece sono sul lavoro
<Ivanone> d dove scrivi?
<Ivanone> Joshua^Dunamis:chat
<akis24> !chat | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ivanone> akis24:scusa....
<akis24> Ivanone: non scusarti ma sai bene dove entrare se vuoi chiacchierare
<Ivanone> akis24:per la chat solo con Joshua^Dunamis?
<Ivanone> akis24:che digito?
<akis24> Ivanone:  con chiunque abbia voglia di parlare ..
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ivanone: /query Joshua^Dunamis :D
<Ivanone> query Joshua^Dunamis
<Joshua^Dunamis> devi mettere / davanti
<Davide> Salve
<Davide> sono un nuovo utente ubuntu
<andrea1981> ciao davide
<andrea1981> arrivo con la domanda
<Davide> posso chiedere?
<Davide> c'è qualcuno?
<Davide> ciao
<Davide> ciao
<Davide> ho bisogno di supporto
<akis24> !aiuto | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Davide> ok
<Davide> ho installato ubuntu a vorrei sapere come si fanno gli aggiornamenti?
<GURUGU> apri un terminale e dai in sequenza
<GURUGU> sudo apt-get update
<GURUGU> sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> Davide: sara' il sistema stesso che ti segnalera' che ci sono aggiornamenti da fare
<Davide> quindi non esiste qualcosa dal menù?
<pasquale> ho installato ubuntu al fianco di windows. ora il computer non si avvia. che fare? grazie
<akis24> Davide: esiste il gestore degli aggiornamenti  puoi aprirlo per verificare che ci siano o meno aggiornamenti
<GURUGU> nn so, cmq da terminale è più comodo perchè in caso di errori li puoi postare più tranquillamente
<GURUGU> pasquale, che problema ti da?
<Davide> akis dove?
<akis24> Davide: menu > sistema   di solito
<pasquale> non si avvia, nè windows, nè ubuntu
<akis24> !dettagli | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<akis24> pasquale: che versione di windows hai ?
<pasquale> windows 7
<akis24> pasquale: versione di ubuntu installata ?
<Davide> cmq ho un problema con la schede di rete che non mantiene la connessione
<akis24> pasquale: in fase di installazione dove hai installato grub o bootloader ?
<akis24> !grub | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pasquale> ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 32 bit
<akis24> pasquale: segui la procedura di ripristino di grub
<GURUGU> Davide: wifi o cavo?
<Davide> cavo
<pasquale> adesso non mi è possibile perchè sono in ufficio (il computer di casa mi da problemi). appena torno ci provo. grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> Davide: che versione di ubuntu ?
<Davide> 14.04
<akis24> Davide: leggiti la guida intanto  https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/index.html   e poi casomai ritorni se continui ad avere problemi
<Davide> ok
<Davide> grazie
<akis24> Davide:  anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager   prego
<rek> torno al nord
<geronimo1> buonasera. sto tentando di installare xubuntu sopra un window xp. mentre sono certo che la skd grafica funziona, quando parteil cd rom, non va avanti poichè vedo delle colonne a righe. il sistema si pianta. che devo faqre?
<krabador> !chat | rek
<ubot-it> rek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<geronimo1> c'è qualcuno che sappia rispondere? grazie
<avvo88> ciao a tutti.
<avvo88> ho un problema e vi chiedo se sapete come uscirne fuori.
<avvo88> ho installato l'ultima versione di lubuntu qualche tempo fa, ma ora incuriosito da xubuntu, ho deciso di provarlo al posto dell'attuale lubuntu. installo unetbootin e mi vado a creare una usb con xubuntu. vado nel bios del pc, seleziono le 3 voci che menzionano usb come prime, dopodiche non riesco a far partire l'usb con su xubuntu
<avvo88> saranno 2 giorni che ci provo ma niente, continua ad avviarsi lubuntu. ho anche provato a creare una usb con windows 7, per poi tornare a xubuntu ma nulla di fatto, lubuntu non se ne vuole andare.
<avvo88> a volte mi esce il menu di gnu grub, ma mi chiede solo se voglio fare dei test o avviare lubuntu.
<avvo88> qualcuno ha capito dove sbaglio?
<krabador> avvo88, allora
<krabador> !usbwin | avvo88
<ubot-it> avvo88: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> prova questo da win, per creare la pendrive
<avvo88> ma attualmente non ho windows da nessuna parte :D
<krabador> avvo88, hai a disposizione un'altro ambiente ubuntu ?
<krabador> che cos'hai ?
<krabador> hai la lubuntu, di cui parlavi prima?
<avvo88> per il momento ho solo lubuntu installato su un portatile
<krabador> avvo88, allora da quella lubuntu , fa partire usb creator
<krabador> e fa la pendrive da li
<avvo88> in questi giorni ci ho provato decine di volte, ieri volevo spaccare il pc. ma ci riprovo :)
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<avvo88> ms/dos vero?
<krabador> formatta la pendrive da lubuntu
<krabador> con gparted
<krabador> se non ce l'hai , sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> lo lanci , selezioini la pendrive. selezioni formatta fat32
<avvo88> ho, sto installando gparted
<krabador> avvo88, controlla se hai usb-creator-gtk
<avvo88> si
<avvo88> quello c'è
<krabador> dopo gpartee, manda sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> perfetto
<avvo88> g parted mi dice che sono necessari i permessi di root
<avvo88> c'è ancora qualcuno? il problema è che alla fine della procedura, quando riavvio, il pc non trova la pennetta e si riavvia normalmente.
<avvo88> Buonasera a tutti e scusate, sono di nuovo io, ma purtroppo il pc con lubuntu non vede la usb con su xubuntu e continua a riavviarsi normalmente!! aiutoooo
<jester-> avvo88: usb con la live?
<beppe> ciao
<linuxxxx> ciao a tutti
<avvo88> scusate ragazzi ma il demone ibus mi ha bloccato il pc.
<linuxxxx> ho un problema serio con ubuntu 14.10
<jester-> linuxxxx: del tipo?
<linuxxxx> c'è qualcuno armato di pazienza per aiutarmi?
<linuxxxx> ti posto uno screen facciamo prima?
<linuxxxx> ho artefatti grafici con questa versione
<linuxxxx> con le altre distro no
<jester-> linuxxxx: fa vedere
<linuxxxx> ok solo 1 minutino
<avvo88> appena possibile poi mi aiutate a capire come passare da lubuntu a xubuntu? ho provato di tutto ma lubuntu non mi riconosce la usb con xubuntu durante il boot.
<linuxxxx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/zyYXAB3jRnOYPA8d2Zwd
<linuxxxx> ecco a te jester
<jester-> avvo88: sarà la usb fatta a capocchia ma basta installare xubuntu-desktop poi al login cambi sessione
<linuxxxx> ho difetti grafici anche quando scritto ecc.... non riesco asd utilizzare sta 14.10
<jester-> linuxxxx: cioè grafica lentissima? che scheda video hai
<linuxxxx> hai visto la foto?
<linuxxxx> ati 5470
<jester-> si
<linuxxxx> serie HD5000
<jester-> linuxxxx: hai installato qualche driver per ati?
<linuxxxx> no
<linuxxxx> appena installato pulito ubuntu 14.10
<linuxxxx> e fa sto macello
<linuxxxx> ho aggiornato il sistema e il problema non si è risolto
<jester-> linuxxxx: guarda in driver aggiuntivi se vede un porprietario
<linuxxxx> lasciamo perdfere i proprietari perchè se li attivo al riavvio resta su schermo nero
<linuxxxx> gia provato
<avvo88> jester ti riferisci al materiale della usb o al modo di formattarla? :D (quando hai tempo eh, non ho fretta)
<jester-> linuxxxx: mi sa che la tua scheda non è 14.10 digeribile, prima avevi la 14.04?
<linuxxxx> si
<linuxxxx> e nessun problema!
<jester-> avvo88: non derve renistallare per avere xbuntu, il sistema è sempre lo stesso cambia il vestito
<jester-> avvo88: comunque come hai fatto la usb
<avvo88> ok ma il fatto è che ho provato anche a reinstallare 7 ma sempre stesso problema, non riconosceva la pennetta.
<avvo88> sia con unetbootin
<avvo88> che con usb creator
<jester-> avvo88: il pc supporta avvio da usb?
<avvo88> si
<jester-> se non parte la boot è la penna, hjai controllato md5sum ella iso prima di farla?
<jester-> !m5sum
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'm5sum'
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<avvo88> no, lo faccio subito. in ogni caso ho provato con 3 pennette diverse
<jester-> se supporta e non fa il boot il problema è la penna
<jester-> avvo88: hai ancora winzoz?
<avvo88> attualmente no. ho un imac ma sono fuori per lavoro e non posso accedervi. pero mi dicevi che basta installare xubuntu desktop ed evitare di reinstallarlo tramite usb vero?
<jester-> avvo88: e poi al login clicchi sul circolino accanto  a box user e cambi
<avvo88> ok grazie. allora provo a fare cosi, se continuo ad aver problemi quando torno a casa tiro fuori l'hdd, lo metto nel fisso e lo formatto copiando xubuntu (sempre sperando funzioni ) eheh
<avvo88> grazie mille jester-
<Er1k490> Salve a tutti, come posso scaricare musica e film da ubuntu? qualcuno mi può consigliare un programma valido e facile da usare? grazie ^^
<jester-> Er1k490: a parte che sto canale centra un tubo, in winz cosa usavi
<Er1k490> emule
<jester-> Er1k490: in linux si chiama amule
<Er1k490> è buono? oppure trovo fake?
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> dovrei reinstallare i driver open per schede ati,al momento ho i proprietari ma il sistema non funziona
<pigeta> chi mi sa dire cosa devo installare?
<jester-> pigeta: li hai tolti?
<jester-> pigeta: devi togliere o proprietari
<pigeta> ho dato sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* per la rimozione
<pigeta> ora do sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64
<pigeta> è ok?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall  xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<pigeta> ah ok
<pigeta> una volta fatto posso riavviare o devo fare qualcos'altro
<pigeta> ?
<jester-> pigeta: reboot
<krabador> pigeta, volevi tanto installare i closed...
<pigeta> si
<pigeta> sera krabador
<pigeta> no
<pigeta> perso tutto
<pigeta> non vedo ancora nulla
<pigeta> solo il desktop con l'immagini di sfondo
<pigeta> ne pannelli ne icone
<pigeta> mmm
<jester-> pigeta: mica ha formattato l'hd
<pigeta> no
<jester-> fai un bel ripristino o recuperi da live
<pigeta> yea
<pigeta> fatto ieri
<pigeta> mo devo rifare
<jester-> si ma lo hai sciancato subito
<jester-> poi dicono di winz
<pigeta> e che vorrei usare i driver proprietari per vedere se migliorano le prestazioni su playonlinux
<pigeta> ma mi pare strano che i driver proprietari causino tutti sti problemi
<jester-> pigeta: ati ha demandato tutto alla comunita linx quindi gli open non sono poi male
<jester-> e le prestazioni non dipendono dalla sola schea video
<pigeta> si ok era per provare
<jester-> se il pc è scarsotto no c'è driver che tenga
<pigeta> no assulutamente
<pigeta> non è il mio caso
<jester-> magari è pure un portatile
<pigeta> no
<jester-> piglia un invidia da 700 cocozze e se il resto è decente vedi come tacchina
<KiwiMan> Salve tecnici, ho un problema,inserisco un cd nel lettore del mio portatile, non riesco a copiare e incollare su scrivania nessuna traccia, mi da errore input/output . ho cambiato cd per vedere se magari era il cd e invece continua a darmi lo stesso errore, ho provato un dvd e stesso errore. sapreste aiutarmi?
<krabador> !chat | KiwiMan
<ubot-it> KiwiMan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<KiwiMan> proverò grazie
<pigeta> mmm
<pigeta> ho appena reinstallato ubuntu
<pigeta> continua ad avere lo stesso problema
<pigeta> non ho nulla
<pigeta> sul desktop ne pannelli ne altro
<krabador> pigeta, ctrl alt t , sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<pigeta> si infatti stavo appunto pensando
<pigeta> buono ora proviamo con i driver proprietari qui
<pigeta> sembra che sia gnome ad avere problemi con i driver proprietari
<pigeta> sia unity che fallback crashano
<pigeta> con kde tutto ok per ora
<akis24> sera
<Buckdany> Buona sera... Scusate ma è la prima volta che approccio ad UBUNTU e gradirei delle info grazie
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Buckdany
<ubot-it> Buckdany: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Buckdany, chiedi pure
<Buckdany> Ciao .. scusa ma con un dual core posso installare 14.10
<fabio_cc> Buckdany, che processore di preciso?
<LostInMyHead> !requisiti | Buckdany
<ubot-it> Buckdany: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<fabio_cc> Buckdany, quanta RAM?
<Buckdany> devo verificare veramente
<LostInMyHead> che fine ha fatto l'italiano del bot?
<Buckdany> comunque girava con window 7
<glr76> salve
<LostInMyHead> Buckdany: verifica le caratteristiche e confronta con i requisiti
<Buckdany> ok  grazie
<glr76> posso fare una domanda veloce :)
<fabio_cc> !ciao | glr76
<ubot-it> glr76: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> glr76, chiedi
<glr76> grazie
<glr76> come mai nel file manager non trovo il comando "incolla"
<fabio_cc> glr76, in che ambiente? unity?
<glr76> si
<fabio_cc> glr76, vuoi dire che è in disattivato, non cliccabile, o proprio non lo vedi?
<glr76> non lo vedo proprio
<glr76> ma già da diversi rilasci
<glr76> ora ho la 14.10
<fabio_cc> glr76, cioè vuoi dire che se clicchi con il destro non vedi incolla? è impossibile
<glr76> posso mandarti uno screen shot?
<fabio_cc> glr76, certo
<LostInMyHead> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> !image | glr76
<ubot-it> glr76: please see above
<fabio_cc> glr76, ma con ctrl+v incolla?
<glr76> si incolla
<fabio_cc> glr76, meno male, almeno questo
<glr76> :)
<glr76> ok mentre cercavo di fare lo screenshot ho notato che in alcune cartelle ho la possibilità di fare incolla
<fabio_cc> glr76, se in alcune cartelle lo vedi disattivato, in grigio, vuol dire che non hai i permessi di scrittura in tali cartelle
<glr76> non lo vedo ma con ctrl_v incolla
<fabio_cc> glr76, ok quindi la natura del problema deve essere un'altra, francamente è molto strano non avere la voce incolla nel menu di nautilus
<LostInMyHead> fai lo screeshot così capiamo
<glr76> ok grazie ora sono un attimo al telefono ed arrivo
<LostInMyHead> nessun problema aspettiamo
<LostInMyHead> :)
<glr76> :P
<glr76> ok
<glr76> colpa mia
<glr76> dipende da dove clicco
<glr76> in fondo alla pagina funziona
<glr76> accanto ad altri file o cartelle no
<glr76> chattare con voi mi ha comunque aiutato :)
<glr76> grazie e scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo
<fabio_cc> glr76, a meno che non clicchi sopra un file, dovresti sempre vedere incolla
<azza> mamma mia ce robe
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-10
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<pac_> buongiorno
<pac_> ho appena aggiornato i drriver ed ora mio ritrovo senza scheda wifi e non riesco in nessun modo a vederla avete consigli?
<pac_> con lspci vedo Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<pac_> però il comando  iwconfig mi restituisce  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<akis24> pac_: che driver hai aggiornato ? su che versione di ubuntu sei ?
<pac_> akis24: 14.10 e ho aggiornato la scheda di rete perché mi veniva suggerito dal gestore dei drivers
<akis24> pac_: hai riavviato il sistema ?
<pac_> akis24: si
<akis24> pac_:  provato da driver aggiuntivi se trova qualcosa per il wifi ?
<pac_> akis24: si è da li che è partito tutto ha trovatosa l'ho installato e da allora il wifi è sparito qualco
<pac_> akis24: scusa ma la tastiera ha un altro problema che dovrò risolvere
<akis24> pac_: che problema ha la tastiera ?
<pac_> akis24: quando digito spesso il cursore torna indietro da solo
<akis24> pac_:  da terminale  sudo lshw -C network e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | pac_
<ubot-it> pac_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac_> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9453248/
<akis24> pac_: rfkill list  e metti sempre su paste
<pac_> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9453265/
<akis24> pac_:  hai windows su quel pc anche ? tasto per abilitare wifi ?
<pac_> akis24: penso di avere windows non l'ho mai util'entra con la funzione aereo? izzato il tasto non lo vedo non c
<pac_> akis24: ops tastiera
<pac_> akis24: il tasto c'entra con la funzione aereo?
<akis24> pac_:  digita unlock all    e poi rimanda il comando rfkill list  sempre su paste
<glpiana> pac_, sudo rfkill unlock all
<pac_> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9453316/
<pac_> glpiana: ciao faccio subito
<glpiana> pac_, scusa, ublock non unlock
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> unblock
<pac_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9453331/
<glpiana> pac_, appunto, unblock, non unlock
<pac_> glpiana: si ho visto rifaccio
<pac_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9453341/
<glpiana> pac_, adesso di nuovo rfkill list
<pac_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9453347/
<glpiana> pac_, sudo iwlist scan
<pac_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9453380/
<glpiana> pac_, funziona
<pac_> glpiana: si
<glpiana> bene. raivvia e vedi se va anche dopo riavvio
<pac_> glpiana: provo
<pac_> glpiana: grazie il wifi funziona ma non il bluetooth
<glpiana> pac_, e prima invece il bluetooth andava?
<pac_> glpiana: no neanche avevo rimediato con un adattatore esterno buon sistema ma mi occupa una porta usb e se fosse possibile risolvere te ne sarei grato
<glpiana> pac_, ha un interruttore fisico il bluetooth?
<pac_> glpiana: forse una combinazione del tasto fn ma sinceramente non capisco quale potrebbe essere
<pac_> glpiana: il simbolo del bluethoot non compare da nessuna parte
<glpiana> pac_, scrivi di nuovo: rfkill list
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453533/
<glpiana> pac_, il bluetooth è sbloccato. l'hai configurato?
<glpiana> !bluetooth | pac_
<ubot-it> pac_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<pac_> glpiana: va bene provo a seguire questa guida allora
<glpiana> pac_, comincia a installare i pacchetti elencati
<pac_> glpiana: ok
<pac_> glpiana: mi dice url maldefinito!
<glpiana> pac_, facendo cosa?
<pac_> glpiana: cliccandoci sopra
<glpiana> pac_, e tu nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install bluez python-gobject python-dbus
<pac_> glpiana: ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453580/
<glpiana> pac_, che interfaccia grafica utilizzi?
<pac_> glpiana: kubuntu
<glpiana> pac_, visualizzi l'icona del bluetooth sulla barra?
<pac_> glpiana: si
<pac_> glpiana: però in griggio
<pac_> glpiana: risulta attivato però
<glpiana> pac_, apri le impostazioni di sistema
<glpiana> pac_, cerca bluetotth e apri la scheda
<pac_> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac_, cosa vedi?
<pac_> glpiana: mi dice nessun adattore trovato
<glpiana> pac_, nel terminale: cd  /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples/
<glpiana> pac_, hcitool dev
<pac_> glpiana: lavoro@lavoro-X555LA:~$ cd  /usr/share/doc/bluez/examples/ lavoro@lavoro-X555LA:/usr/share/doc/bluez/examples$
<pac_> glpiana: lavoro@lavoro-X555LA:~$ hcitool dev Devices: lavoro@lavoro-X555LA:~$
<glpiana> pac_, dammi l'output di: lspci
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453680/
<glpiana> pac_, ora: lsusb
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453711/
<glpiana> pac_, ma non riesci a suare pastebin umanamente? tutto su una riga devi incollare?
<pac_> glpiana: tutto su una riga? ma io faccio solo un copia incolla !
<glpiana> pac_, dammi l'output di lsmod, e invece di fare copia e incolla impara a usare la selezione e il tasto centrale :)
<pac_> glpiana: riprovo
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453727/
<pac_> glpiana: così vabene?
<glpiana> pac_, sì, ma non è tutto l'output, c'è un pezzo anche sopra. copia tutto please
<pac_> glpiana: ops!
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453734/
<glpiana> pac_, sudo rmmod bluetooth
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453742/
<glpiana> pac_, vabbè, allora dai: dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453763/
<glpiana> pac_, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453785/
<glpiana> pac_, dammi l'output di: uname -a
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453820/
<glpiana> pac_, ls  /lib/firmware
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453843/
<chripto> ciao, ho un problemino
<chripto> ho ubuntu e windows su pc, vorrei disabilitare il grub all'avvio...
<jester-> chripto: cioè?
<chripto> vorrei che il sistema parte direttamente con ubuntu
<chripto> tanto è quello di default
<chripto> senza visualizzare la scelta iniziale
<jester-> chripto: vai in impostazioni sistema e cerca avvio o roba simile
<glpiana> pac_, dmesg | grep ath3k
<chripto> ok
<chripto> cosa devo cercare di preciso
<pac_> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac_, non da nulla?
<pac_> glpiana: nulla
<chripto> ci sta solo sessione e avvio...ma non vedo nulla che fa al caso mio
<glpiana> pac_, sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<jester-> chripto:  da qualche parte in impostazioni ci sono le opzioni di avviao
<pac_> glpiana: installato
<glpiana> pac_, sudo service bluetooth restart
<chripto> non ci sta nulla, potresti essere più preciso? quello che posso modificare sono le sessioni di ubuntu, ma io voglio modificare il bootloader di linux
<glpiana> !grub | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<chripto> non voglio ripristinarlo...funziona sin troppo bene, voglio nasconderlo, voglio che non si avvii e che parta direttamente ubuntu
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453881/
<glpiana> chripto, appunto
<glpiana> pac_, sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<chripto> in quelle guide non ci sta scritto come nasconderlo
<glpiana> chripto, e comuqnue al massimo puoi non farlo visualizzare. deve per forza partire
<glpiana> chripto, non le hai lette
<pac_> glpiana: Can't get device info: No such device
<glpiana> chripto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/FileCartelle
<chripto> le ho lette....io voglio proprio non farlo visualizzare!
<jester-> chripto: in kde imposttazioni sistema-->schermata di login lo posso fare, a seconda ell'albiente che usi nelle impostazioni c'è di sicuro basta cercare
<glpiana> chripto, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=3 : Se commentata (presenza del simbolo # all'inizio riga), viene mostrato il menù, altrimenti il menù viene nascosto e viene lanciata la voce predefinita allo scadere dei secondi impostati (in questo esempio 3).
<glpiana> chripto, non le hai lette, ripeto
<jester-> chripto: eh ma anche te, non sai che leggere fa perdere la vista?
<chripto> a me quella non è commentata
<glpiana> pac_, nulla da fare. ha mai funzionato sto bluetooth con versioni precedenti alla 14.10?
<pac_> glpiana: il portatile è nuovo
<chripto> ho già settato quella a 0 e anche GRUB_TIMEOUT a 0
<chripto> ma niente!
<pac_> glpiana: niente continuo con la chiavetta
<glpiana> chripto, e GRUB_HIDDEN_MENU_QUIET= ?
<chripto> fate poco gli spiritosi, se sapevo risolvere da solo non stavo qui
<glpiana> chripto, datti una calmata per cortesia, nessuno sta facendo lo spiritoso
<pac_> glpiana: ti posso chiedere ancora una cosa?
<glpiana> pac_, certo
<chripto> scritto da jester:       chripto: eh ma anche te, non sai che leggere fa perdere la vista?
<pac_> glpiana: akis24 prima mi ha fatto venire un dubbio pensavo di non avere più windows c'è un modo per sapere se c'è ancora?
<chripto> non mi invento nulla
<glpiana> chripto, non è il modo di atteggiarsi con chi cerca di aiutarti. invece sarebbe utile rispondere alle domande che ti vengono poste
<chripto> ci sono gli spiritosi....hai letto?
<glpiana> pac_, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> chripto, dacci un taglio e rispondi alla domanda che ti ho fatto, su, da bravo, senza fare perdere tempo e perderne tu
<chripto> comunque quella voce non è presente nel grub
<pac_> glpiana: lavoro@lavoro-X555LA:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for lavoro:   Disk /dev/sda: 465,8 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disklabel type: gpt Disk identifier: 907EA2F1-7FB3-4F0F-92FC-2143D7C6D314  Device         Start       End   Sectors   Size Type /dev/sda1       2048   
<glpiana> chripto, dammi l'output del comando: cat /etc/default/grub
<pac_> glpiana: ops pardon
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453930/
<glpiana> pac_, no, hai solo linux
<pac_> glpiana: grazie mille buona giornata!
<glpiana> pac_, ancora un tentativo
<chripto> ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453954/
<pac_> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> pac_, sudo rmmod rfcomm
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9453965/
<glpiana> chripto, che versione usi? ubuntu, kubuntu o altro?
<chripto> xubuntu
<chripto> 14.10
<glpiana> chripto, quindi l'editor di testi è leafpad? o altro?
<glpiana> pac_, sudo rmmod bnep
<chripto> mah...uso anche gedit
<glpiana> chripto, oki, vada per gedit: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<chripto> ok lo avevo già aperto...
<glpiana> chripto, vai alla riga GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true    e metti false al posto di true
<chripto> ok ok
<glpiana> chripto, poi chiudi gedit, torni al temrinale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> chripto, riavvia e vedi cosa fa
<chripto> ok ok,ora provo, grazie a dopo...ti do conferma
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454024/
<glpiana> pac_, sudo rmmod bluetooth
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454064/
<chripto> sono tornato...niente...
<glpiana> pac_, sudo modprobe rfcomm
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454088/
<chripto> mi compare il solito menu di grub e il bello è che anche se gli ho impostato il tempo di attesa a 0 lui continua a farmi aspettare 10 secondi...ma da dove cavolo li va a leggere sti 10 secondi?
<glpiana> pac_, dmesg | tail
<glpiana> chripto, riapir il file /etc/default/grub   e postalo di nuovo
<chripto> è identico a prima
<pac_> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454109/
<glpiana> chripto, postalo di nuovo
<chripto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454115/
<glpiana> pac_, nulla, mi spiace
<pac_> glpiana: ti ringrazio ma dipende solo dal sistema operativo il problema?
<glpiana> pac_, boh :)
<glpiana> chripto, rimetti true dove ti ho fatto mettere false anzitutto
<chripto> il fatto è che all'inizio non avevo aggiornato il grub e anche se avevo windows lui non mi faceva comparire il menu...
<chripto> ok ok
<pac_> glpiana: :-) grazie sei sempre un mito buona giornata!
<chripto> non si potrebbe fare in modo da eliminare dalla lista windows così mi parte di default ubuntu?
<glpiana> chripto, sì, ma poi diventerebbe un giro lungo riattivarlo. basta togliere l'eseguibilità a os_prober, aggiornare grub e windows non dovrebbe più apparire
<ExPBoy> ma ti da così tanto fastidio?
<chripto> come lo faccio?
<chripto> si, ho messo un ssd per velocizzare tutto e poi devo aspettare il grub....
<glpiana> chripto, aspetta, prima salva sto file e nel temrinale dai: sudo update-grub
<chripto> ok ok
<glpiana> chripto, poi riavvia e torna qui
<chripto> perfetto, a dopo
<Dany> Buon giorno, ho comprato un portatile usato e non riesco a capire se bluetooth funziona oppure no, ho provato mille soluzioni, ma sono convinto che non sia fornito dal portatile. come posso sapere se ha questo device il mio portatile?
<glpiana> Dany, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | Dany
<ubot-it> Dany: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dany> glpiana, ci provo subito
<glpiana> Dany, anzi, più comodamente, scrivi: rfkill list          e vedi se c'è la voce bluetooth
<chripto> tornato
<chripto> nulla di nuovo...tutto uguale a prima
<Dany> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454260/
<Dany> ho dato i due codici
<Dany> e non compare :(
<glpiana> chripto, riedita il file, metti GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 invece che zero, salva il file, ridai sudo  update-grub            e vediamo che fa
<glpiana> Dany, no, infatti
<Dany> quindi deduco che non sia dotato di bluetooth device
<chripto> ok
<glpiana> Dany, che poratile è?
<Dany> hp Elite Book
<chripto> fatto, riavvio, a dopo
<glpiana> Dany, modello prciso?
<glpiana> *preciso
<Dany> ho salvato una lista con tutto. la posto da pastebin
<glpiana> Dany, mi basta la sigla del nome
<chripto> tornato...situazione immutata
<chripto> tutto uguale...menu iniziale con 10 secondi...
<Dany> ok EliteBook 8540w
<glpiana> chripto, dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<chripto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454298/
<Luciph3r> qualcuno ricorda i tasti per entrare nel menu editing di unity ? erano ctrl alt esc ... non me lo ricordo azz
<chripto> considera che windows sta su un altro hard disk sempre nello stesso pc
<chripto> sono 3 Hard disk in tutto nel mio portatile
<chripto> 3 da 500 GB
<chripto> 2 con sistemi operativi e 1 solo per dati
<zgorbyo> salve a tutti
<zgorbyo> qualcuno può aiutarmi con il dual boot?
<glpiana> chripto, da bios che disco hai settato per il boot
<zgorbyo> non mi compare la possibilità di scegliere tra ubuntu e ubuntu studio
<chripto> quello di ubuntu...avevo già pensato a sganciare quello di windows, avviare, aggiornare il grub e poi riattaccare quello con windows...ma per arrivare a quello con windows devo smontare mezzo portatile...
<glpiana> chripto, scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> zgorbyo, quale hai installato per ultimo?
<zgorbyo> ubuntu studio
<chripto> fatto, nessun errore segnalato
<glpiana> chripto, sudo update-grub
<chripto> ok
<glpiana> zgorbyo, e durante l'installazione gli hai detto di fare qualcosa di particolare a grub o l'hai lasciato fare?
<Dany> installare da qui glpiana ? http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/BLUETOOTH/Broadcom/HP-EliteBook-8540w-Mobile-Workstation-Broadcom-Bluetooth-Driver-7.shtml
<glpiana> chripto, e poi riavvia
<zgorbyo> non mi pare di aver avuto accesso alle opzioni di grub
<chripto> dai prima un occhiata al warning iniziale... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454407/
<zgorbyo> solo alle opzioni di partizionamento, credevo che si settassero in auto
<glpiana> chripto, fa nulla, riavvia
<chripto> ok, adopo
<glpiana> chripto, spe
<chripto> dimmi
<glpiana> chripto, no, niente, riavvia
<chripto> ok ok
<glpiana> zgorbyo, dammi l'output di: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | zgorbyo
<ubot-it> zgorbyo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zgorbyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454422/
<glpiana> Dany, sì, vedo che dovrebbe averlo. scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
<Dany> ok glpiana
<chripto> fatto...nulla di nuovo...il problema è che facendo l'update-grub lui trova ogni volta windows e lo mantiene nel grub...
<glpiana> zgorbyo, vuoi che grub venga gestito dal pc che stai usando ora?
<Dany> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454429/
<glpiana> chripto, vuoi che leviamo l'eseguibilità a os_prober?
<chripto> cosa comporta?
<glpiana> Dany, ora: rfkill list
<Dany> ok
<glpiana> chripto, che non vede windows
<zgorbyo> vorrei poter scegliere all'avvio se avviare con l'uno o con l'altro
<Dany> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454432/
<chripto> perfetto...tanto se voglio eseguire windows premo esc all'avvio e faccio partire l'hard disk con windows
<glpiana> sì, ho capito, ma viene gestito solo da uno dei due sistemi il grub
<zgorbyo> in passato mi si è configurato tutto in auto diverse volte
<glpiana> zgorbyo, vabbè, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> zgorbyo, e poi dai: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> torno tra 10 minuti
<zgorbyo> tu dicevi di gestire dal boot manager del bios?
<zgorbyo> ok
<Dany> ok
<chripto> ok
<glpiana> rieccomi
<glpiana> zgorbyo, hai dato entrambi i comandi?
<glpiana> Dany, dammi l'output di: uname -a
<Dany> ok glpiana
<glpiana> chripto, procediamo a togliere l'eseguibilità dunque?
<chripto> yes
<zgorbyo> no aspettavo te
<zgorbyo> adesso procedo
<Dany> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454551/
<glpiana> chripto, ls -la /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<glpiana> Dany, anzitutto aggiorna il sistema: sudo apt-get update
<Dany> ok
<zgorbyo> ok fatto
<chripto> ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454554/
<glpiana> chripto, sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<glpiana> zgorbyo, mostrami gli output su pastebin
<chripto> fatto
<glpiana> chripto, sudo update-grub
<Dany> ok glpiana update fatto
<chripto> perfetto....nell'update è sparito windows
<glpiana> Dany, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dany> ok
<glpiana> chripto, riavvia e vediamo se è sparito pure al boot
<chripto> ooook...a dopo
<zgorbyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454577/
<Dany> ha finito glpiana
<glpiana> zgorbyo, ok, al riavvio dovresti vederli entrambi. se così non fosse torna qui
<glpiana> Dany, ha aggiornato qualcosa?
<zgorbyo> glpiana grazie mille riavvio alllora
<Dany> 13 aggiornamenti
<Dany> così dice terminale
<glpiana> Dany, oki, li hai fatti?
<Dany> si nessun problema rilevato al momento del upgarde
<glpiana> Dany, c'era anche linux-image tra quelli?
<Dany> controllo glpiana
<Dany> non sembra
<Dany> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454585/
<Dany> ho messo tutto su pastebin
<chripto> perfetto....grub sparito! Ho testato l'avvio di windows e tutto va come da me richiesto
<glpiana> Dany, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Dany> ok
<Dany> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454598/
<zgorbyo_> hey glpiana sono rientrato solo per ringraziare
<zgorbyo_> sei empre molto preciso e disponibile
<chripto> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> zgorbyo_, :)
<glpiana> chripto, eccomi
<glpiana> ero al telefono
<glpiana> Dany, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<chripto> scusami, il mio problema lhai risolto e ti ringrazio, posso dirti un paio di cose su una precedente mia richiesta fatta a te qualche giorno fa?
<glpiana> chripto, dimmi
<Dany> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454630/
<glpiana> Dany, come mai non hai il pacchetto linux-image-generic? hai smanazzato a che scopo?
<chripto> allora, non so se ricordi, sono quello li che aveva attivi i repo proposed e che con un update mi era stato cancellato un sacco di roba tra cui skype e teamviewer
<Dany> io ho preso questo portatile 2 gg fà
<glpiana> Dany, vabbè, scrivi: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<glpiana> chripto, sì, ricordo qualcosa
<Dany> così come lo trovato
<glpiana> chripto, eri riuscito a risolvere?
<Dany> ho appena dato il comando :)
<glpiana> Dany, dovrebbe installarti il 3.13.0.40
<Dany> l'ho trovato ( grammarfail )
<chripto> ok, il fatto è che non eravamo riusciti a far nulla...oggi però ho risolto, vuoi il link dove ho trovato come disinstallare i repo proposed e ritornare alle vecchie versioni dei pacchetti?
<Dany> si infatti 3.13.0.40
<chripto> giusto per tua cultura personale se altri trovano il mio stesso problema...
<glpiana> chripto, sì, linka
<chripto> http://www.lffl.org/2013/11/ubuntu-effettuare-il-purge-dei-repository-proposed.html
<glpiana> Dany, riavvia e torna qui
<Dany> ok appena finisce tutto torno.. glpiana come al solito sei uno che ne sà ;)
<chripto> ecco, visto che molti per sbaglio come me potrebbero attivarli senza sapere a cosa vanno incontro
<glpiana> chripto, grazie, può tornare molto utile
<chripto> a me ha funzionato alla grande...mi ha fatto fare un downgrade completo...
<chripto> ovviamente bisogna cambiare la distribuzione...li parla della saucy e io l'ho sostituita con utopic...
<glpiana> certo, va adattato
<chripto> comunque, grazie...alla prossima
<glpiana> :)
<Dany> Sono tornato glpiana
<glpiana> Dany, ok, prima di tutto, dammi gli output di lsusb   e di lspci
<Dany> ok glpiana
<Dany> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9454688/
<glpiana> Dany, hai solo ubuntu su sto portatile o c'è anche windows?
<Dany> solo ubuntu
<glpiana> Dany, boh, io non lo vedo proprio sto bluetooth. al di là di quello che si legge in rete, tu vedi tasti o simboli con l'iconcina classica del bluetooth? quella strana B?
<Dany> nella mia tastiera nulla, bella barra in alto dello screen nulla
<glpiana> tasti intorno? led che puoi premere?
<Dany> no glpiana
<Dany> :/
<ExPBoy> uhm ma con windows funzionava (quando lo avevi?)
<Dany> il portatile è nuovo (usato) comprato da due gg e non ha mai avuto win da quando l'ho preso.. ho richiesto 14.04 LTS e così mi è arrivat
<ExPBoy> Dany, probabilmente non riconosce il BT che c'è
<ceccherinig> buongiorno a tutti
<ExPBoy> tu sei sicuro che abbia BT?
<Dany> no, non sono sicuro
<ceccherinig> lavoro presso un azienda che, per problemi ormai comuni a tanti deve poter lavorare ma lasciando se possibile i pacchetti microsoft da parte....
<ceccherinig> avrei necessità di aclune delucidazioni
<ceccherinig> abbiamo un dominio
<ceccherinig> stampanti in rete
<ceccherinig> condivise
<ExPBoy> Dany, potresti cortesemente darmi marca e modello del portatile?
<ceccherinig> cartelle sul server personalizzate con permissioni
<Dany> si certo HP ExPBoy EliteBook 8540w
<ceccherinig> posso installar enelle mie vecchie macchine linux e metterli in rete senza abbassare la guardia sulla sicurezza e sulle prestazioni e compatibilità?
<ceccherinig> GRAZIE MILLE
<ExPBoy> Dany, si ha BT forse occorre installare i driver
<Dany> ok ExPBoy come posso farlo in maniera indolore? :)
<ExPBoy> dal sito hp
<ExPBoy> vai in supporto dovrebbero esserci i driver
<ExPBoy> altro non so dirti
<Dany> ok grazie ExPBoy
<glpiana> ceccherinig, passa per cortesia in #ubuntu-it-chat
<ceccherinig> glpiana - scusmia sono nuovo perchè devo passare a ...
<glpiana> ceccherinig, perchè la tua non è una richiesta di support, dunque è meglio se se ne parla di là :)
<ceccherinig> mah !!!!
<Dany> ho provato ad installare i Driver, ma non credo sia andata a buon fine
<glpiana> Dany, che driver?
<Dany> spero si veda http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/readIndex?sp4ts.oid=4096176&swLangOid=24&swEnvOid=4060
<Dany> software e driver broadcome 2070 Bluetooth
<Dany> una volta finito il download parte wine ma non mi riconosce errore a fine install
<Dany> versione di windows non riconosciuta :/
<fabio_cc> Dany, non puoi usare wine per installare dei driver windows
<Dany> soluzioni a questo problema dei driver? scusate ragazzi, ma vorrei risolverlo questo problema
<Dany> torno subito devo uscire.... poste maledette
<fabio_cc> Dany, da un'occhiata su internet sembra che il tuo bluetooth dovrebbe funzionare su ubuntu, il wifi è accesso e funziona?
<Dany> Ciao fabio_cc si funziona correttamente il mio wifi
<glpiana> Dany, hai controllato se il bios parla di bluetooth?
<Dany> no glpiana , onestamente non ho controllato da bios
<glpiana> Dany, dai un'occhiata, mica sia disabilitato da lì
<Dany> ok faccio un reboot
<Dany> Dopo aver girato un pò per BIOS ho trovato ID FCC Bluetooth Nessun dispositivo presente :/
<fabio_cc> Dany, allora è normale che ubuntu non rileva nessun controller bluetooth, non è presente nel tuo pc
<Dany> quindi dovrei riportare il mio pc dal tecnico dove l'ho comprato e farmelo installare ?
<Dany> ho un'altra domanda, ho un errore input output da cd dvd
<glpiana> Dany, stiamo parlando di un pezzo di hardware
<Dany> glpiana, si intendevo mettere questo "pezzo" di hardware sul portatile....fisicamente
<Dany> certo
<Dany> la riproduzione dei cd e dvd è perfetta, quando provo a copiare il contenuto su hd esterne, mi da questo messaggio di errore.. posso farla qui questa domanda o devo andare in chat?
<cristian_c> Dany, dipende dalla domanda
<Dany> ok
<pigeta1> giorno
<Dany> Come posso risolvere i problemi output input ? gruppo ottico funziona correttamente e sia che la mia memoria interna che hd sono funzionanti (spero si capisca il problema)
<Dany> per capirci.. metto un cd provo a copiarlo in scrivania o hd ma dopo qualche secondo mostra errore input/output
<cristian_c> sicuro che si possiano copiare i cd?
<cristian_c> o forse volvi dire dvd?
<cristian_c> *volevi
<pigeta1> ma a copiare cosa?
<pigeta1> tipo masterizzare immagini su cd o copia/incolla per intendersi?
<pigeta1> intanto chiedo anch'io
<pigeta1> sono in kde
<pigeta1> non funziona la parte audio
<cristian_c> pigeta1, stavo parlando con dany
<pigeta1> cristian_c si lo so
<pigeta1> cercavo di aiutare
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Dany> inserisco il cd con mp3 e provo a copiarli.. n succede nulla
<pigeta1> magari non hai i permessi
<cristian_c> Dany, io di solito utilizzo un altro metodo per le copie di backup
<cristian_c> o per operazioni per cui non posso utilizzare il cd
<cristian_c> (ora non ricordo)
<cristian_c> Dany, potresti copiare i file da terminale
<pigeta1> Dany hai provato da terminale
<pigeta1> lol
<cristian_c> per vedere che succede
<Dany> scusami mi sono spiegato male.. copio i file DAL cd e provo a incollarli A scrivania
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Dany, potresti copiare i file da terminale
<pigeta1> prova da terminale prima con utente normale e se non fuziona vai con sudo
<Dany> è vale anche per dvd?
<cristian_c> Dany, se visualizzi i file musicali prova
<cristian_c> Dany, nel senso, se tu visualizzi i file che ti servono, puoi provare da terminale
<pigeta1> comuque http://paste.ubuntu.com/9455574/
<pigeta1> questo è l'output di lspic | grep -i audio
<pigeta1> in teoria le vede la scheda integrata
<Dany> proverò questa procedura cristian_c
<Dany> grazie a tutti e se dovessi riscontrare problemi spero mi aiutereste prossimamente
<Dany> buona giornata a tutti
<Dany> ;)
<cristian_c> pigeta1, hai guardato nelle impostazioni audio?
<cristian_c> pigeta1, puoi postare una schermata di alsamixer?
<pigeta1> alsamixer non esistent
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pigeta1, posta su pastebin
<pigeta1> pigeta@E6600:~$ alsamixer
<pigeta1> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<pigeta1> ieri problemi con i driver proprietari su gnome ora i driver su kde funzionano ma non va la parte audio
<pigeta1> lol
<cristian_c> a me sa tanto di pacioccamento
<cristian_c> a cui non sei nuovo
<ghigomatto> giorno a tutti.
<ghigomatto> Dovrei loggare apache su altroserver, sapreste indicarmi la soluzione più semplice?
<cristian_c> ghigomatto, dovresti collegarti in remoto?
<cristian_c> ghigomatto, dove si trova il server apache?
<ghigomatto> un server con apache sopra deve salvare il log del web server su altro server, in tempo reale.
<ghigomatto> l'altro server si trova in rete, server a ospita il sistema web server apache, server b deve ricevere i logs del server A. A conosce b e lo pinga.
<ghigomatto> b risolto localmente tramite dns interno
<ghigomatto> ho sentito del prodotto "logger", ma non è nei repos ufficiali del ubuntu 14.04 lts, forse devo abilitare qualche repos alternativo?
<cristian_c> no, niente ppa
<ghigomatto> apache 2.4 non possiede nulla di nativo che consenta questa attività?
<cristian_c> un attimo, con calma
<ghigomatto> ma certo.
<cristian_c> ghigomatto, prova a guardare nella pagina sul wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !apache
<ubot-it> apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<cristian_c> ghigomatto, primo link
<pasquale> ho installato ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 32bit Desktop affiancandolo a windows. ora il computer non si avvia e mi segnala questo errore ERROR: NO SUCH DEVICE: 34de46c4-5cb8-4b01-adfc-240d11bfb74a. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue >
<pasquale> in che modo posso risolvere? grazie
<krabador> !grub | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<ghigomatto> cristina, grazie, ci guardo.
<ghigomatto> cristian_c non vedo il link.
<ghigomatto> Cmq cristina_c il mio problema non è predisporre un web server, ma fare in modo che logghi altrove.
<Dany> Ciao ragazzi, potreste dirmi come posso utilizzare il terminale per togliere i file da un cd e salvarli in home o scrivania? grazie
<Dany> "togliere" spostare, copiare
<paoadrcin> salve volevo aprire file pdf senza l'utilizzo da terminale di xdg-open "nomedelfile.pdf"
<paoadrcin> xdg -open
<paoadrcin> perchè utilizzo un software che quando chiama i file non ho la possibilità di inserire questa stringa
<gigirock> paoadrcin, ci dici quale versione di ubuntu stai usando ?
<gigirock> paoadrcin, in che contesto chiami i file .pdf e non si aprono ?
<paoadrcin> lubuntu 14.10
<paoadrcin> xdg -open sarei felice che fosse in automatico
<paoadrcin> nomefile.pdf
<paoadrcin> e si apre ho risolto il dilemma
<paoadrcin> Shell di Linux (Terminale o Console) e script
<paoadrcin> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi grazie
<paoadrcin> !!!
<paoadrcin> questo software gestionale richiama automaticamente il file
<paoadrcin> dandoci un nome ma nel momento in cui
<paoadrcin> arriva il file che penetra in terminale non riesce terminale ha dare un comando da eseguire
<paoadrcin> sarei felice che il terminale riuscisse ad interpretare i file pdf ed aprirli direttamente questa è la situazione
<paoadrcin> anzi che utilizzare xdg -open "nomefile.pdf"
<paoadrcin> nomefile.pdf
<paoadrcin> cioe tutte le estension *.pdf in automatico ad aprirsi all'applicazione acroread
<paoadrcin> da terminale
<paoadrcin> mi auguro che sia stato chiaro
<gegi> ciao
<gegi> devo installare un programma come devo fare (ps mi devo loggare come root)
<Carlin0> gegi, che programma ?
<gegi> metasploit
<Carlin0> gegi, è nei repo ?
<gegi> da notare che sono su lubuntu
<Carlin0> !info metasploit
<ubot-it> Package metasploit does not exist in trusty
<gegi> già scaricato, con estensione .run
<Carlin0> sembrerebbe un eseguibile solo da lanciare
<gegi> esatto, solo che dopo averlo lanciato mi chiede di registrarmi come root
<gegi> ora se volessi installarlo da terminale che comandi dovrei usare?
<Carlin0> lo lanci da terminale ?
<Carlin0> sudo ./nomefile.run
<gegi> grazie mille
<gegi> aspetta che provo
<Carlin0> !chat | gegi
<ubot-it> gegi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Yama> salve
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | Yama
<ubot-it> Yama: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Yama> sto impazzendo non riesco ad usare la webcam
<jefra> Salve ragazzi, vi  ringrazio del vostro lavoro di supporto
<jefra> vi scrivo per un problema in ubuntu 14.04.. Non riesco ad impostare il server proxy. Una volta immesso nelle gui delle impostazioni del network, devo impostare l'username e la password del proxy stesso
<jefra> ho aggiunto alle righe già salvate in automatico su /etc/environment e su /etc/apt/apt.conf
<jefra> aggiungendo "user:password@" prima dell'indirizzo
<jefra> ma sul terminale continua a darmi errore 407: proxy authentication required
<ShlomoNewman> vorrei installare wine e poi installare un editor html (per esempio Jomla). Ho letto questo suggerimento nel sito. Va bene ? Potrei avere aiuto per farlo ?
<LostInMyHead> ShlomoNewman: parli di Joomla?
<ShlomoNewman> si
<LostInMyHead> Joomla non è un editor html e non necessita di indows ne winw
<LostInMyHead> *wine
<LostInMyHead> joomla è un CMS
<LostInMyHead> su ubuntu ci sono editor html a centinaia
<ShlomoNewman> io sono principiante, comunque mi andrebbe bene avere un editor HTML
<LostInMyHead> winw non occorre ne per gli editor ne per joomla
<pigeta> sera
<LostInMyHead> apri il software center e cerca editoe html
<pigeta> ho la parte audio non funzionante su ubuntu
<ShlomoNewman> mi puoi aiutare ad istallare un editor HTML. Mi serve per potermi scaricare dei file HTML (informazioni mediche  o testi du Ubuntu) e evidenziare, tradurre parole riorganizzare il testo
<ShlomoNewman> editoe html ?
<LostInMyHead> ShlomoNewman: eclipse, kompozer, bluefish,Aptana, quanta, NetBeans,
<LostInMyHead> Google Web Designer
<LostInMyHead> brackets della adobe
<ShlomoNewman> vado al software center
<jefra> LostInMyHead scusami il title, sai rispondermi?
<LostInMyHead> comunque secondo me non hai molto le idee chiare su cosa siano gli html...
<LostInMyHead> a cosa jefra?
<LostInMyHead> jefra: scusa, ho letto ora...
<jefra> no problem :)
<LostInMyHead> spiace ma non ho eseprienza con ubuntu e proxy
<LostInMyHead> devi aspettare altri
<jefra> pazzesco, ubuntu è un continuo sviluppo ma sulla configurazione proxy sono anni addietro
<Ste91> ciao ragazzi non riesco ad eliminare delle cartelle
<Ste91> che ho trasportato da ext4 a ntfs
<LostInMyHead> ShlomoNewman: forse se spieghi nel dettaglio le tue intenzioni ti si può consigliare meglio...
<LostInMyHead> Ste91: forse un problema di permessi?
<Ste91> LostInMyHead,  mi succede in su ntfs pero quando sposto i file da linux a xp
<Ste91> e con
<Ste91> xp non riesco a cancellarli
<Ste91> LostInMyHead,  non so come posso risolvere
<LostInMyHead> si ma da dove li sposti?
<Ste91> LostInMyHead,  da un hard disk in n ext4 a uno in ntfs
<Ste91> li sposto
<Ste91> da linux
<Ste91> se faccio proprieta con xp non vedo neanche la data dell'ultima modifica
<Ste91> ne la dimensione
<LostInMyHead> io intendevo se erano nella tua home
<Ste91> si prima erano in una crtella della interna alla home
<Ste91> ad una partizione
<Ste91> LostInMyHead,  come posso fare per i permessi
<LostInMyHead> non so se è questo il problma, onestamente non mi è mai successo...
<Ste91> LostInMyHead,  si puo provare non muore nssuno
<Ste91> poi posso dirti
<Ste91> nel caso capirti a qualcun altro
<LostInMyHead> si bhe... non fai prima a prenderli da ubutnu e cancellarli?
<Ste91> LostInMyHead,  si lo faccio ma volevo capire il perchè ....perchè mi fa paura che l'hard disk sia dannegiato
<LostInMyHead> non credo sia quello il problema...
<Ste91> lo spero succede spesso LostInMyHead  su linux
<LostInMyHead> stimao parlando di un filesitem differente non nativo di linux, sono possibili problemi, nella conversione dei permessi sui file...
<LostInMyHead> fa strano, a me non succede... ma non ho un'esperienza di windows tale da aiutarti a capire come vede i permessi windows
<LostInMyHead> non posso aiutarti in questo, prova a richiedere ad altri...
<biz90> scusate
<biz90> c' è qualcuno?
<LostInMyHead> biz90: puoi rientrare
<biz90> grazie
<pa> sembrerebbe che in 14.04 mi si sia rotta la bash completion per apt-get install.. che puo essere?
<krabador> pa, http://askubuntu.com/questions/17056/overwrote-bin-bash-after-replacing-still-broken
<AlessandroG9> chi ha esperienza con wine?
<AlessandroG9> chi ha esperienza con wine
<AlessandroG9> ?
<krabador> AlessandroG9, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> AlessandroG9, qui è riservato al solo supporto del sistema ubuntu
<versilia> salve
<versilia> 2 domande cosa vuol dire scaricare il codice sorgente e compilare
<versilia> posso reinstallare la versione 64 bit sulla versione 32 bit
<mikemiketorino> Ciao ... sto seguendo il link:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio        quando creo il link di nome "servioo" mi crea il link ma poi non riesco ad entrare nella directory. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<mikemiketorino> sudo ln -s serviio-0.6.0.1-linux serviio
<versilia> toctco
<versilia> toctoc
<LostInMyHead> !compilare | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<versilia> ubot-it: spiegati e io ti dico cosa devo fare
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LostInMyHead> versilia: leggi e capisci
<versilia> LostInMyHead: scusa mi sono spiegato male io
<LostInMyHead> quella è la guida per compilare... li è spiegato
<versilia> LostInMyHead: ho un programma esterno, si chiama sachesi. mi dicono che per farlo funzionare a 32 bit devo scaricare e compilarlo
<LostInMyHead> quindi?
<krabador> versilia, la guida di serviio ti fa creare un link alla cartella che viene fuori dallo scompattamento dellarchivio
<krabador> versilia, puoi anche evitarlo , andando nella cartella estratta e andando direttamente ad operare sul contenuto
<LostInMyHead> krabador: quello e mikemiketorino
<versilia> krabador: ma io non so cosa voglia dire
<versilia> krabador: cioe nella cartella ho un solo file...
<LostInMyHead> scusa versilia ha sbagliato il nick, i messaggi di krabador erano in risposta a mikemiketorino
<krabador> LostInMyHead, posso spiegarmi da solo
<versilia> krabador: LostInMyHead non litigate
<LostInMyHead> krabador: ok, forse non te n'eri accorto..
<krabador> versilia, "posso reinstallare la versione 64 bit sulla versione 32 bit" ?
<versilia> krabador: si
<versilia> krabador: perche il programma sachesi dovrebbe funzionare sul 64 bit
<versilia> krabador: voglio sapere se posso semplicemente sovrascrivere il s.o.
<krabador> versilia, se vuoi un os a 64 , ed hai un 32, devi reinstallare
<krabador> versilia, idem per il contrario , sebbene , purchè con le dipendenze adatte richieste, software a 32bit puo' funzionare in os a 64bit
<versilia> krabador: scarico la iso e poi sovrainstallo?
<krabador> versilia, scarichi la iso, fai partire l'installazione, ed ad un certo punto ti verrà chiesto dove installare, e tra le opzioni hai anche la sostituzione del sistema operativo
<versilia> krabador: ma non cancella niente vero?
<krabador> versilia, ma fai molto prima, a salvarti i dati che ti servono, far partire l'installazione, selezionare a mano la partizione root creata precedentemente
<krabador> versilia, cancella
<versilia> krabador: basta che salvo la home?
<krabador> versilia, in questa installazione hai la home separata?
<versilia> per postare immagini?
<krabador> !image | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> da quello che vedo , questo sachesi viene fornito completo
<krabador> preoccupati di installare le sue dipendenze
<versilia> krabador: tutte installate non va
<krabador> versilia, posta l'errore
<krabador> versilia, servono le qt4 , e lo sviluppatore stesso sostiene che "non serve nulla"
<mikemiketorino> qualcuno sa aiutarmi su Serviio ?
<krabador> mikemiketorino, la guida di serviio ti fa creare un link alla cartella che viene fuori dallo scompattamento dellarchivio
<versilia> krabador: ho installato mille cose. aspetti 5 min che riavvio
<krabador> versilia, mille cose, servono solo le qt4
<versilia> asp 5 min
<mikemiketorino> krabador: ho seguito la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio ..... se lancio Serviio con "start serviio" mi viene scritto "stop/waiting"
<krabador> mikemiketorino, posta direttamente quello che appare, su pastebin
<mikemiketorino> ma se scrivo "initctl list" non leggo il processo
<krabador> !pastebin | mikemiketorino
<ubot-it> mikemiketorino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Paradisee> sera o/
<versilia> krabador: vers
<versilia> krabador: ci sono
<krabador> che ubuntu hai?
<mikemiketorino> Ho seguito il link:
<mikemiketorino> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dlna/Serviio
<mikemiketorino> Alla fine con il comando "initctl list | grep serviio" non leggo nulla.
<mikemiketorino> Se lancio con
<mikemiketorino> start serviio mi appare "serviio stop/waiting" come se ci fosse.
<versilia> krabador: 14.10
<Paradisee> il mio pc ogni tanto si impalla staccando il monitor per qualche secondo e poi riprende come se nulla fosse..a volte invece non si riprende proprio...questo dall'ultimo aggiornamento ubuntu 14.10
<versilia> per postare le immagini?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<versilia> krabador: https://imgur.com/s7huIEG
<krabador> versilia, non hai la home separata
<versilia> krabador: lo so
<versilia> krabador: ma i dati li ho su sda7
<krabador> versilia, sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-settings-plugin qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin qtdeclarative5-dialogs-plugin qtdeclarative5-quicklayouts-plugin qtdeclarative5-window-plugin
<krabador> versilia, pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<versilia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467034/
<krabador> versilia, sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<versilia> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467117/ù
<versilia> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467117/
<krabador> versilia, sudo apt-get install qt5-qmake libqt5network5 libqt5qml5 qtdeclarative5-settings-plugin qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin qtdeclarative5-dialogs-plugin qtdeclarative5-quicklayouts-plugin qtdeclarative5-window-plugin qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<versilia> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467171/
<mikemiketorino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467175/
<krabador> versilia, spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat , e posta l'errore quando cerchi di far partire il software
<mikemiketorino> (spero si usi così il paste)
<mikemiketorino> krabador: ti ho scritto tutto nel paste.ubuntu  (spero di aver fatto giusto)
<Paradisee> il mio pc ogni tanto si impalla staccando il monitor per qualche secondo e poi riprende come se nulla fosse..a volte invece non si riprende proprio...questo dall'ultimo aggiornamento ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> mikemiketorino, si il pastebin è corretto
<krabador> mikemiketorino, allora, credo tu debba manda serviio.sh, per far partire il servizio
<krabador> mikemiketorino, ma ti converrebbe fare , come segnalato sul wiki ubuntu, lo script per farlo partire direttamente in avvio , con la rete
<mikemiketorino> krabador: ho seguito tutto il link. Ho fatto il file serviio.conf
<piersimon> Salve. Mi scuso per l'ora tarda! C'è qualcuno in linea?
<krabador> mikemiketorino, hai riavviato il sistema o fatto ripartire la rete ?
<mikemiketorino> si .. il file serviio.conf è  :     http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467243/
<mikemiketorino> krabador: riavvio di nuovo il notebook e rientro.
<krabador> ok
<piersimon> E' la prima volta che mi collego qui. Come funziona? Illustro direttamente il mio problema? Aspetto di essere interpellato?
<krabador> piersimon, esponi pure il problema
<krabador> Paradisee, "staccando il monitor" ?
<Paradisee> cosa intendi
<krabador> di spiegare "staccando il monitor" . cosa intendi tu
<piersimon> Salve. Dunque, ho Ubuntu 10.4 su un Compaq mini che non mi riconosce la mia rete WiFi. Si accorge di tutte le reti del condominio, ma ignora quella di casa.
<Paradisee> scrive che non riceve piu segnale
<luigi> salve
<mikemiketorino> krabador: non parte il servizio Serviio
<luigi> sto cercando di instalare ubuntu 14.10 sul mio macbook del 2009
<Guest1642> il problema è che dopo l'installazione non mi parte il wifi
<Guest1642> sapreste aiutarmi?
<krabador> piersimon, se hai 10.04, è il caso che aggiorni
<Guest1642> ora sto con osx
<piersimon> Ooops! Scusate, su Compaq mini ho Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<krabador> piersimon, ecco, è già diverso :)
<krabador> Guest1642, allora, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk, guarda nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> Guest1642, collegato con cavo lan
<Guest1642> non posso con cavo
<Guest1642> ho il router in terrazzo
<Guest1642> posso collegarmi solo con wifi e penso manchino i driver
<Guest1642> installando tempo fa la 14.04 non ebbi questo problema
<krabador> Guest1642, se ti colleghi con cavo lan, e sono nei repos, li installi con un comando
<LostInMyHead> si ma quello è il router del vicino
<krabador> Guest1642, allora, postaci un sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest1642
<ubot-it> Guest1642: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> quando sei con ubuntu
<Guest1642> azz, e come faccio? se riavvio non posso andare su internet
<Guest1642> non ci sono driver per il wi fa del mac?
<mikemiketorino> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467243/  .... ma il sistema non parte
<Guest1642> niente? quindi non si puo installare ubuntu su un macbook senza cavo lana?
<krabador> Guest1642, se non si sa che wireless hai, non ti si puo' dire cosa installare, neanche offline
<piersimon> Tenete presente che il mio WiFi (che funziona con un altro PC) non appare nell'out del comando iwlist wlan0 scan. Tutte le altre reti del condominio sono presenti!
<krabador> Guest1642, quindi manda quel comando , fa un file di testo, salvalo da qualche parte, in una delle centinaia di modi, riaccedi con un pc da internet, entra qui e mandalo
<Guest1642> cerco su internet il tipo di hw del mio macbook 2009
<krabador> Guest1642, se vuoi assistenza qui, devi fornire questo tipo di informazioni
<Guest1642> capisco, mi informo un attimo
<krabador> mikemiketorino, spostati in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest1642> Wi-Fi AirPort Extreme
<Guest1642> krabador http://support.apple.com/kb/SP512?viewlocale=it_IT
<Guest1642> è il mio pc
<piersimon> Ed inoltre non c'è ping su vari indirizzi router 192.168.1.1 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.101 ecc ecc
<Guest1642> a quanto ho capito sul forum di ubuntu-it non si può fare altro che collegare il pc via lana e fare un update
<Guest1642> perché di default non ci sono i driver su dvd
<krabador> Guest1642, perchè nel dvd di ubuntu , possono essere presenti soltanto software liberi e completamente ridistribuibili
<krabador> Guest1642, inerenti ad una particolare licenza
<krabador> Paradisee, che scheda video c'è nel pc di cui stai parlando
<piersimon> exit
<piersimon> quit
<Paradisee> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467491/
<krabador> Paradisee, hai installato i closed ?
<Paradisee> krabador: il problema si è verificato dopo l'aggiornamento
<krabador> Paradisee, ovvero i catalyst
<krabador> Paradisee, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Paradisee> no results
<Paradisee> non ci sono
<krabador> Paradisee, notebook o fisso ?
<Paradisee> fisso
<Paradisee> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064
<Paradisee> provo ad installare il .deb
<krabador> Paradisee, aspetta
<Paradisee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Paradisee>  fglrx
<krabador> Paradisee, ma aspettare le risposte ?
<Paradisee> ho preso una pasticca e sto crollando
<krabador> Paradisee, torna quando ti senti meglio allora
<Paradisee_> son costretto a riavviare ogni volta
<Paradisee_> è abbastanza stressante come cosa
<krabador> Paradisee_, allora, se avessi aspettato un attimo, ti stavo dicendo
<krabador> Paradisee_, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | Paradisee_
<ubot-it> Paradisee_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Paradisee_> non posso aspettare, visto che si blocca :D
<krabador> Paradisee_, beh, seccante, non c'è che dire
<Paradisee_> a che pro do l'update?
<Paradisee_> non ho errori
<krabador> Paradisee_, e non puoi farmelo vedere?
<krabador> ti secca?
<Paradisee_> non ti basta la mia parola?
<Paradisee_> sto facendo l'upgrade in questo momento
<Paradisee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467586/
<krabador> Paradisee_, completo, non puoi ?
<Paradisee_> piu completo di cosi? :D
<krabador> ci sono altre linee, ma se sei in vena di scherzare, nessun problema, ma in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Paradisee_> pastebin non mente
<Paradisee_> quello che c'era da pastare è tutto li
<Paradisee_> http://dpaste.com/3Z9M5DE
<krabador> Paradisee_, ok, torna quando hai voglia di ricevere assistenza
<Paradisee_> krabador: non vedo cos'altro dovrei pastarti, se il risultato a tutto li
<krabador> Paradisee_, ecco, il secondo , è completo
<Paradisee_> sono assolutamente uguali
<krabador> no, ma come ti pare
<krabador> Paradisee_, i deb dei catalyst pubblicati qualche giorno fa da amd sono per 14.04 e 12.04.4
<Paradisee_> ottimo
<krabador> quindi conviene installare , in 14.10 , quelli del repositories ubuntu
<krabador> Paradisee_, con sudo apt-get fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<krabador> Paradisee_, con sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<krabador> il secondo
<Paradisee_>  fglrx : Depends: fglrx-core but it is not going to be installed
<Paradisee_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<krabador> Paradisee_, sudo apt-get -yf installv
<krabador> Paradisee_, sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> Paradisee_, non incollare in canale, anche per output di una linea, usa pastebin
<Paradisee_> non gli piace
<krabador> Paradisee_, se ti secca, torna quando il compromesso puo' sembrarti accettabile
<Paradisee_> uso piu np io di una nazione intera
<Paradisee_> perchè dovrebbe seccarmi
<krabador> Panaclerio, hai ppa nel sistema
<Paradisee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467667/
<krabador> probolemi di dipendenze e pacchetti bloccati, è causato spesso da loro
<cristian_c> povero panaclerio
<cristian_c> :P
<Paradisee_> gia, povero
<krabador> Paradisee_, per favore manda il pastebin completo della linea di installazione
<Paradisee_> krabador: cmq non ho ppa esterni
<Paradisee_> http://dpaste.com/2FVDX37
<Paradisee_> probabilmente è da reconfigurare
<krabador> Paradisee_, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Paradisee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467717/
<krabador> Paradisee_, con ppa presenti nel sistema prima dell'aggiornamento , l'aggiornamento non va perfettamente liscio
<Paradisee_> e quindici?
<krabador> Paradisee_, prova dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Paradisee_> gia fatto
<krabador> !ripristino | Paradisee_
<ubot-it> Paradisee_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> o ti fai una bella reinstallazione
<Paradisee_> come temevo
<krabador> evitando di prendere a martellate il sistema
<Paradisee_> krabador: cosa ti fa pensare che io prenda a martellate il sistema?
<Hopkins90> buonaseraaa
<krabador> !ciao | Hopkins90
<ubot-it> Hopkins90: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao Hopkins90
<LostInMyHead> se non li saluti se ne vanno... se li saluti se ne vanno lo stesso....mai felici
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-11
<glpiana> ola
<LostInMyHead1> 'giorno
<KiwiMan> buon giorno, sapreste dirmi come mai ogni volta che aggiorno da Software & Aggiornamenti mi dice di controllare la mia connessione internet e invece con sudo apt-get update mi chiude con questo errore? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9473535/
<KiwiMan> grazie anticipatamente
<KiwiMan> vi informo che la mia connessione (wifi) funziona correttamente
<krabador> KiwiMan, apri il terminale, scrivi software-properties-gtk , e , nel menu a tendina "scarica da" seleziona "altro "
<KiwiMan> ok krabador
<KiwiMan> sono nel menù a tendina
<KiwiMan> quale mi consigli?
<krabador> KiwiMan, al che selezioni la stringa con GARR
<KiwiMan> e premo su scegli server?
<krabador> si
<KiwiMan> protocollo lascio invariato krabador
<KiwiMan> sta ricaricando....
<KiwiMan> mi dice lo stesso problema, controllare la propria connessione a internet
<krabador> KiwiMan, sempre da terminale , sudo apt-get update
<krabador> incolla tutto il contenuto su pastebib
<KiwiMan> ok
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KiwiMan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9473726/
<krabador> ok KiwiMan , ripeti la stessa operazione, selezionando però la stringa contenente crazy
<KiwiMan> ok
<KiwiMan> èin atto l'aggiornamento delle cache
<arturo> buongiorno
<krabador> KiwiMan, quando ha finito , sempre sudo apt-get update
<krabador> KiwiMan  e pastebin
<krabador> !ciao | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<KiwiMan> ok lo faccio subito, cmq il messaggio di errore al momento non lo ha mostrato.. mi avvio a dgt update
<arturo> ho problemi con il boot tra ubuntu 12.10 e windows 8.1
<krabador> arturo, 12.10 non è più supportata
<KiwiMan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9473745/
<KiwiMan> nessun errore segnalato
<KiwiMan> sembra risolto..
<krabador> arturo aggiorna a 14.10 o 14.04.1
<arturo> premetto che ho seguito tutte le guide ma niente parte sempre windows
<krabador> KiwiMan pastebin
<arturo> scusami volevo dire 14.10
<krabador> KiwiMan OK , visto
<KiwiMan> postato krabador
<KiwiMan> posso approfittare per un problema con k3b appena installato? ho provato a estrarre da k3b ma mi da problemi con un codec..
<krabador> KiwiMan sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KiwiMan> ok, do questo codice su terminale, poi torno sul secondo problema
<krabador> arturo , hai disabilitato uefi?
<KiwiMan> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. tutto ok sembra
<KiwiMan> krabadro
<arturo> no cosa intendi
<krabador> !uefi | arturo
<ubot-it> arturo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<glpiana> arturo, spiega che problema hai col boot
<krabador> KiwiMan , adesso sul fronte aggiornamenti stai a posto
<KiwiMan> grazie per avermi risolto questo problema, posso chiederti per il secondo appena postato?
<krabador> per k3b , personalmente non lo uso
<glpiana> KiwiMan, che codec?
<KiwiMan> ok se avessi un'altro programma che sei ferrato che posso utilizzare al poato di k3b non mi pongo problemi a cambiare programma
<arturo> sono entrato sul nuovo bios uefi disabilitando il secure boot ma non parte grub per la scelta del sistemaoperativo
<glpiana> KiwiMan, k3b è un ottimo programma
<glpiana> arturo, ok, guarda la guida che ti ha indicato krabador anzitutto
<google> Salve. Ho installato thunder5birdf ma google calendar non prende la mia password (giusta)
<arturo> fatto ..alla lettera
<KiwiMan> non l'ho mai utilizzato glpiana, adesso provo a fare la stessa procedura e così posso dirti che codec necessita
<arturo> solo il partizionamento manuale ho evitato facendolo fare in automatico in fase di installazione
<krabador> ah, KiwiMan , puoi installarli tutti , con sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-*
<KiwiMan> ok lo dgt su terminale
<glpiana> arturo, hai detto di avere messo la 14.10. non dovrebbe dare problemi con uefi
<krabador> arturo, GRUB si deve installare nella EFI
<arturo> appunto e quello che ho letto
<KiwiMan> compreso di simbolino alto krabador ?
<krabador> KiwiMan, si , con *
<glpiana> arturo, che versione avevi messo? 32 bit o 64 bit?
<KiwiMan> ok
<arturo> 64
<krabador> arturo segui, nella guida uefi, la procedura di ripristino del bootloader
<krabador> con boot-repair
<arturo> fatto con boot repair
<KiwiMan> necessita un reboot ?
<krabador> arturo, va a verificare le voci in BIOS
<krabador> KiwiMan no
<KiwiMan> ok, provo a seguire la procedura di estrazione da k3b
<arturo> andando nel bios ubuntu non appare nella lista del boot ...riesco a selezionarlo solo entrando in windows
<krabador> "riesco a selezionarlo solo entrando in windows" ?
<KiwiMan> errore: " esecuzione non riuscita di transcode "
<krabador> KiwiMan ed è l'errore che hai sempre avuto?
<KiwiMan> stesso problema anche dopo l'aggiornamento dei codec che mi hai suggerito prima krabador
<glpiana> KiwiMan, non ti da dettagli?
<KiwiMan> ho un output di debug
<krabador> KiwiMan, che cosa stai cercando di fare ?
<KiwiMan> estrazione dvd
<arturo> si entrando nelle impostazioni e selezionando tra le impostazioni firmware uefi
<krabador> arturo, se selezionato da questa voce, cosa succede?
<glpiana> KiwiMan, aspetta
<glpiana> KiwiMan, estrazione di un dvd prevede che tu abbia libdvdcss2
<arturo> posso selezionare ubuntu e avviarlo altrimenti potrei eseguirlo solo in modalita' live come in questo momento
<glpiana> KiwiMan, hai già provveduto a installarle?
<KiwiMan> da synaptic?
<glpiana> KiwiMan, no, facciamo così. apri un terminale
<KiwiMan> si..
<glpiana> KiwiMan, scrivici: dpkg -l | grep dvd              e metti su pastebi
<glpiana> !paste | KiwiMan
<ubot-it> KiwiMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KiwiMan> ok
<KiwiMan> scusami un secondo glpiana devo abbandonare la tastiera 5 m
<glpiana> ok
<KiwiMan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9473908/
<glpiana> KiwiMan, scrivi: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<KiwiMan> ok glpiana
<KiwiMan> ha elaborato
<glpiana> KiwiMan, ok, ora riprova la transcodifica
<KiwiMan> ok glpiana
<KiwiMan> sta elaborando la transcodifica, ti aggiorno a breve
<KiwiMan> stesso errore glpiana
<KiwiMan> ti posto l'output dio debug?
<KiwiMan> di*
<glpiana> !paste | KiwiMan
<ubot-it> KiwiMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KiwiMan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9474070/
<glpiana> KiwiMan, ma riesci a riprodurlo?
<KiwiMan> si glpiana
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<KiwiMan> con ogni riproduttore che ho
<KiwiMan> ok anche io, buona giornata al momento
<gigirock> ciao
<calendar> Salve. Ho problemi con google e thunderbird agenda. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<LostInMyHead> esponi il problema e vedi
<calendar> ho installato tutto bene. il problema è che quando inserisco la password per google non la accetta. epèpure funziona regolarmente sul web
<calendar> entroi regolarmente iun google calendar dal browser
<emi2014> Ciao
<calendar> ciao
<LostInMyHead> calendar: cosa usi in thunderbird
<LostInMyHead> ?
<LostInMyHead> !ciao | emi2014
<ubot-it> emi2014: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<calendar> uso calendar di google. ho provato anche con evolution ma è lo stesso
<calendar> non mi prende la password
<emi2014> ho aggiornato ubuntu da 14.04. a 14.10.Ora vedo schermo nero
<glpiana> emi2014, che scheda video hai?
<emi2014> nvidia gt 7600
<glpiana> emi2014, come avevi installato i driver nvidia?
<calendar> lostin ci sei?
<LostInMyHead> calendar: si ma per usarlo che esensione usi?
<emi2014> sono partito da ubuntu 9.10 e poi i vari aggiornamenti fino a 14.10
<calendar> ho installato da terminale
<calendar> ti8 posso copiare i comandi che hio dato se vuoi
<calendar> questo sudo apt-get install xul-ext-lightning xul-ext-gdata-provider
<calendar> la stessa cosa la fa con evolution
<LostInMyHead> doamnda... dove hai trovato questo comando?
<calendar> inj questa pagina sudo apt-get install xul-ext-lightning xul-ext-gdata-provider
<LostInMyHead> in questa pagina?
<glpiana> emi2014, però dovresti rispondere. come avevi installato i driver nvidia?
<glpiana> emi2014, o non usavi i driver porprietari
<calendar> si . ho trovato i comandi nella pagina che ti ho indicato
<calendar> sudo apt-get install xul-ext-lightning xul-ext-gdata-provider
<emi2014> non so  ha fatto tutto in automatico con il cd
<glpiana> emi2014, hai fatto l'aggionramento da cd?
<LostInMyHead> quale pagina???
<calendar> scusa http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/come-sincronizzare-google-calendar-con-thunderbird-55819/
<calendar> però la stessa cosa la fa con evolution , possibile che sia un problema di google
<emi2014> no avevo la versione 14.04 ,andava tutto.Ho fatto avanzamento di versione,ha scaricato ,cancellato ect..
<glpiana> emi2014, non ho capito. da 14.04 come hai fatto l'avanzamento?
<LostInMyHead> dipende da quali operazioni fai in google
<calendar> calendar
<calendar> il problema è che non mi prende la password, cosa che fa benissimo dal web. non me la prende solo da thurnderbird o evolution
<LostInMyHead> calendar: comunque leggo che da problemi a installarlo così, ti consiglio di eliminare i pacchetti, riavviare thunderbird e installarlo in modo tradizionale, che non mi ha mai dato problemi
<glpiana> calendar, segui queste indicazioni http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/how-to-synchronize-google-calendar-with.html
<emi2014> aprendo ubuntu 14.04 ,ti dice che c'e la nuova versione e se vuoi aggiornare a 14.10
<emi2014> ho fatto da li
<glpiana> emi2014, quindi hai fatto l'avanzamento tramite il manager di aggiornamento
<emi2014> ok
<calendar> come faccio ad eliminare i pacchetti?
<glpiana> emi2014, ok, vediamo. il pc è quello da cui stai scrivendo o un altro?
<calendar> lostin?
<LostInMyHead> calendar: io con Lightning non ho problemi
<emi2014> no
<calendar> ho installato da terminale come posso eliminare da terminale
<glpiana> fantastica risposta
<LostInMyHead> calendar: sudo apt-get remove segutito dal noem dei pacchetti
<glpiana> emi2014, per cortesia, ti ho dato due opzioni, che risposta è "no"?
<emi2014> il pc che ha il problema non ti fa fare niente .solo schermo nero.vedi solo il cursore del mouse
<LostInMyHead> glpiana: il contrario di sì
<glpiana> emi2014, è già buona allora, è acceso
<calendar> ok. provo e poi reinstallo da lubuntiu software center?
<emi2014> si si accende
<calendar> e il nome dei pacchetti quale è?
<glpiana> emi2014, ma è acceso ora?
<glpiana> vedi il mouse?
<emi2014> accendo subito
<glpiana> emi2014, io devo andare però. ti descrivo quello che devi fare. avvii in recovery e fai fare un controllo con dpkg, oppure avvii normalmente, passi in console con ctrl+alt+f1, fai il login testuale e metti a posto da lì
<glpiana> a plus
<emi2014> ok
<emi2014> grazie mille
<emi2014> ctrl alt f1 non fa niente
<calendar> grazie. a dopo
<krabador> emi2014, hai grub ?
<emi2014> si
<krabador> emi2014, allora, riavvia, in grub scegli la seconda voce dall'alto
<krabador> emi2014, avvii in recovery
<emi2014> ok
<emi2014> recovery mode?
<krabador> si
<emi2014> mi chiede root password
<emi2014> for mantenance
<krabador> emi2014, se hai installato tu il sistema, la password la sai
<krabador> è la stessa che ci vuole per installare programmi
<emi2014> qualunque tasto premo torna a richiesta password
<emi2014> ho password che conosco per installare
<emi2014> alla prima lettera chi richiede give root password ect.
<krabador> emi2014, http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fnK3WKOi0LQ/UZca8-G6wBI/AAAAAAAAANk/0zD7Q1MHemY/s1600/recovery+mode+menu.jpg
<krabador> devi avere una schermata come questa
<krabador> emi2014, cerca di mandare un'immagine
<krabador> !image | emi2014
<ubot-it> emi2014: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<emi2014> no non appare questa videata
<emi2014> adesso vedo come fare
<emi2014> ti volevo che appare un errore:broken pipe
<emi2014> h
<emi2014> k
<emi2014> forse e' meglio formattare
<gigirock> emi2014, esagerata/o
<tonipapa> salve a tutti
<gigirock> tutti a salve
<gigirock> emi2014, che si vede a video ?
<tonipapa> qualcuno mi puo aiutare a creare uno script per ubuntu
<gigirock> !qualcuno | tonipapa
<ubot-it> tonipapa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tonipapa> ok
<tonipapa> nell'eseguire uno script mi nasce la necessità di rispondere ad una diciamo domanda che mi fa il terminale.Qual'è il comando affinche scriva la mioa risposta automaticamente?
<gigirock> lol tonipapa , quale e' la domanda ?
<tonipapa> login
<gigirock> emi2014, ce la fai ? 6 connessa ?
<emi2014> errore broken pipe
<tonipapa> scusate ma è possibile parlare direttamente con qualcuno che si rende disponibile e puo essere d'aiuto
<gigirock> emi2014, s'e' rotta la pipa ... mo' che fumiamo ?
<gigirock> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tonipapa> ok
<tonipapa> grazie
<gigirock> emi2014, a che punto hai quell'errore ?
<emi2014> in recovery mode
<gigirock> emi2014, tu scegli quale opzione del menu ?
<emi2014> recovery mode,carica tutto poi errore
<Fuser_> Buondì, stamattina accendo il pc e grub mi segnala un errore e non mostra più i S.O. ma va in error mode come se fosse un terminale, a quel punto ho preso un cd live di ubuntu e ho riinstallato ubuntu. ma il problema non si è risolto, anzi ora esce in basich line il grub, cioè quando accendo il pc parte come se fosse il terminale del grub . alchè prendo un cd di ripristino super grub e con quello riesco a vedere
<Fuser_>  i sistemi operativi, ma quando cerco di far partire windows 7 si impalla e si riapre il grub boot . ma se faccio partire ubuntu parte.
<Fuser_> a questo punto vi chiedo, come posso resettare tutto il casino del grub e riinstallarlo, e perchè non parte più windows 7? penso che sia perchè il boot lo vede nel dev/sda1 ma secondo me la partizione di win è la sda6
<gigirock> Fuser_, quando riavvii ubuntu puoi fare sudo update-grub ?
<Fuser_> provo a farlo adesso dal terminale di ubuntu?
<gigirock> Fuser_, si se il os che e' caricato e' quello sull'hardisk
<Fuser_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> Fuser_, non dalla live intendo
<Fuser_> appena fatto il comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/9475336/
<Fuser_> Ora non sono con la live ma con ubuntu riinstallato .
<Fuser_> si è quello sull'harddisk quello caricato.
<gigirock> ok Fuser_ ma adesso se riavvii non vedi il menu ?
<Fuser_> devo provare.
<Fuser_> ma prima di farmi riavviare
<Fuser_> non c'è qualche controllo di debug o di rinstall sul grub
<gigirock> Fuser_, si devi dare..... aspe
<Fuser_> Comunque è la prima volta che uso il sistema del super grub cd boot ed è fenomenale veramente.
<gigirock> sudo grub-install /dev/sda Fuser_ ma hai un solo hardisk fisico ?
<Fuser_> Si ho solo un hd fisico da 500gb
<gigirock> ok quindi hai come device solo sda ?
<Fuser_> dentro a quel hdd però ci sono delle partizioni
<gigirock> Fuser_, grub si installa su un device non sulle partizioni
<Fuser_> perfetto allora si
<gigirock> sudo grub-install /dev/sda Fuser_  poi sudo update-grub e poi un bel sudo reboot
<Fuser_> ok
<gigirock> azz
<giulio_> Ok allora sono fuser, ho rebootato
<giulio_> ed è partito tutto eccelsamente, solo che
<gigirock> bella giulio_
<giulio_> windows 7 insiste a non farmelo partire. mentre ubunto parte al volo.
<giulio_> premo win 7 e si aggiorna la schermata di grub mostrante i S.O
<gigirock> giulio_, ma ubuntu adesso parte dal menu del grub ? senza cd di supergrub ?
<giulio_> L'ho tolto prima di riavviare il cd del grub
<giulio_> Quindi si parte dal menu del grub
<gigirock> ottimo , adesso dal terminale sudo apt-get update
<gigirock> giulio_,  poi dal terminale sudo apt-get upgrade
<giulio_> ho sta elaborando
<giulio_> ok, sono un pò di mb quindi aspettiamo
<gigirock> eh ci credo...
<giulio_> Comunque secondo me sono andato a imp.ttanare la boot table e non riesce più a trovare dove parte win 7 credo eheheh
<gigirock> giulio_, oppure si e' sminkiato il boot del win7
<giulio_> qualche giorno fa è saltata la luce mentre si accendeva win
<giulio_> e bam, ha incominciato a dare problemi e non caricava win ( la schermata con la bandiera colorata si bloccava )
<giulio_> alla fine mi ha fatto ripristinare il pc a un file backup di ripristino e continuava ad andare
<giulio_> anche se notavo qualche problema e oggi
<giulio_> probabilmente ha ceduto tutto il baracchino eheh
<gigirock> giulio_, fai causa all'Enel
<gigirock> una class action miliardaria
<gigirock> poi ci facciamo un film e un libro
<giulio_> avessi win genuino si ma sennò sono solo bastonate
<gigirock> giulio_, son particolari.........
<giulio_> eheheh
<giulio_> apt-get upgrade ?
<giulio_> ho fatto ubuntu alle superiori ma belin non mi ricordo niente
<gigirock> giulio_, mi pare che anche nel super grub c'e' il tool per riparare il boot del win, ma win se ha il disco in stato dirt non parte
<gigirock> giulio_, ci credo il giorno di quella lezione stavi a takkinare la tipa
<giulio_> ma il mio super grub è strano
<giulio_> setto italiano e rimane inglese, boh. poi destreggiando fra le categorie ho trovato i S.O.
<gigirock> si c'e' da mettere una patch per la lingua, se trovi hirens cd e' + chiaro ma ormai e' un po datato
<giulio_> Mi sa che ho scaricato una versione pacca anche se funziona
<giulio_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giulio_> Ha finito
<gigirock> !info pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<gigirock> giulio_, non chiede il riavvio ?
<giulio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9475521/
<giulio_> queste sono le ultime righe
<kutz> ciao a tutti
<giulio_> non chiede riavvio ne niente
<giulio_> ci sono alcuni warning
<giulio_> tutti nel pastbin
<gigirock> giulio_, il servizion ubuntuone e' chiuso da diversi mesi......
<giulio_> Cioè?
<giulio_> E' a pagamento?
<gigirock> no proprio chiuso non esiste +
<kutz> posso?
<gigirock> !domanda | kutz
<ubot-it> kutz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giulio_> L'ho registrato col mio indirizzo email
<giulio_> esiste posso garantirtelo però non saprei
<gigirock> giulio_, eh mi pare che gli account li abbiamo venduti tutti all ISIS
<giulio_> Ahahahaha
<gigirock> giulio_, dal ubuntu dove 6 ora vedi la partizione del win7 ?
<giulio_> sono loggato su ubuntuone e non sò perchè non era connesso
<giulio_> si
<giulio_> nono
<giulio_> non mi ci fa accedere
<giulio_> impossibile accedere a ecc..
<gigirock> giulio_, dal terminale sudo gparted
<giulio_> no Object for D-bus interface
<giulio_> sudo: gparted: comando non trovato
<kutz> ok,ho installato kubuntu live persistente con lili su una chiavetta usb,una volta caricato,non è malaccio,come velocita,vorrei sapere,se pero fosse possibile,rendelo piu veloce,magari con il parametro toram,o copy2ram?
<gigirock> giulio_, sudo fsck -l
<giulio_> giulio@giulio-desktop:~$ sudo fsck -l
<giulio_> fsck da util-linux 2.20.1
<giulio_> e2fsck 1.42.8 (20-Jun-2013)
<giulio_> /dev/sda6 is mounted.
<giulio_> e2fsck: Impossibile continuare, operazione annullata.
<gigirock> giulio_, sudo fdisk -l
<giulio_> RIeccomi eheheh
<giulio_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LostInMyHead> avevo letto giulia...
<LostInMyHead> continua pure gigirock
<giulio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9475597/
<giulio_> mi sà che con il mio casino di dev/sda6 ho fatto casino :|
<gigirock> giulio_, sudo fdisk -l
<giulio_> Quattro salti in bin servito : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9475608/
<giulio_> E' un bel casino vero?
<gigirock> giulio_, no penso solo che la partizione di boot del win sia fottuta, devi procurarti un disco di avvio del win7 e vedere in che stato e' la partizione , da li fare chkdsk /f poi provare con i comandi del win7 per aggiustare il bootrec, ma di solito il disco di ripristino di win7 se la cava
<gigirock> kutz, per velocizzare devi mettere su hardisk
<giulio_> Mi servirebbe quindi lo stesso cd usato all'epoca per installare il win 7 attuale e fare un ripristino
<giulio_> ok vado alla ricerca
<gigirock> giulio_, si il disco del win7 e' scaricabile legalmente e si puo' mettere su chiavina usb
<gigirock> http://www.navigaweb.net/2012/09/scaricare-windows-7-disco-installazione.html | giulio_
<kutz> so che l'usb 2.0 è un mega collo di bottiglia,per questo cercavo il comando di boot per caricare in ram,solo che non so qual'è.per quanto riguarda un'installazione pulita su hdd,dati i vari problemi con xorg non risolti ancora volevo evitare
<gigirock> kutz, che problemi ha xorg ?
<giulio_> io ho win 7 ultimate in italiano sto scaricando il file, sono 3gb
<giulio_> dopodichè metto sulla chiavetta il file ?
<gigirock> giulio_, no ci vuole qualche programma che ti mette sta iso sulla chiavetta
<kutz> ho provato svariate versioni di DE ,ma alla fine ho sempre avuto instabilita dovuta alla gestione dei driver appunto xorg (credo,non se ne sa mai abbastanza)
<kutz> dapertutto gnome kde cinnamon ecc
<gigirock> kutz, che skeda video ?
<kutz> svariati pc nvidia
<kutz> ma anche ati sul fisso
<kutz> miei e di amici
<gigirock> ....un 'ecatombe
<kutz> a sto giro kmq xorg mi sembrava piu tranzollo del solito.ma siamo solo all'inizio
<kutz> cioe all 14.10
<gigirock> ma kutz provare con ubuntu liscia no ?
<giulio_> gigi un programma che gira su ubuntu per mettere le iso sulle chiavette non c'è già su app store di ubuntu?
<gigirock> !info unetbootin
<ubot-it> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 585-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 215 kB, installed size 835 kB
<kutz> dopo un po' di personalizzazioni,sia gnome che kde iniziano a diventare instabili.anche senza cambiamenti strutturali,se per esempio aggiungi altri DE alla distro iniziano i guai
<gigirock> kutz sono 6 anni che ho stabile ubuntu con unity con una ati e poi nvidia......
<kutz> so che non va bene parlare di microsoft,ma 0,1 o 2% di utilizzo della cpu,mi sembra abbastanza "stabile"
<kutz> vengo anch'io dalla 8,ma su liniux non ho mai avuto questo carico in inattivita
<kutz> ed il processo incriminato è sempre stato xorg
<kutz> pero,non voglio fare polemica sono qui per imparare
<kutz> forse ho sempre sbagliato qualcosa io
<kutz> comunque,siccome ho dato la persistenza alla chiavetta,so che caricare in RAM significa perdere i dati al riavvio,vorrei sapere qual'è il comando se toram,o copy2ram,e se funziona
<dddi> salve a tutti
<kutz> soli soletti
<kutz> boni......,nuns'eimpicciamo
<stevecazzi> c'è nessuno sono una piccola particella di sodio?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao stevecazzi
<stevecazzi> sei un'espertone?
<Joshua^Dunamis> espertone no
<stevecazzi> ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ho un po' di esperienza
<Joshua^Dunamis> dipende poi dal caso...
<Joshua^Dunamis> tu spara...
<stevecazzi> sai qual'è il comando di boot per caricare kubuntu live persistente,su RAM,ho letto toram e copy2ram,ma non ne so niente
<stevecazzi> ah prima ero kutz
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: mmm non mi spiace... ma poi a che ti serve caricare in ram kubuntu live in modo persistente?
<Joshua^Dunamis> che utilità può avere?
<stevecazzi> la velocita
<Joshua^Dunamis> in ram non puoi caricare nulla in modo persistente
<stevecazzi> lo so
<Joshua^Dunamis> e quindi? Installa su una microSD
<gigirock> nanoSD
<stevecazzi> ston facendo delle prove,ho fatto quello che dovevo fare con la persistenza,ora posso caricare il risultato sulla ram
<Joshua^Dunamis> nanoSD
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: boh non ti so aiutare... se ti serve la velocità allora installa (in modo persistente) su una nanoSD
<stevecazzi> cioe,ho aggiornato,messo a posto l8ingue e "driver"
<stevecazzi> ah dici che è piu veloce con il lettore di schede?
<stevecazzi> dell'usb
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: ok stai usando kubuntu live e installando pacchetti... nella formazione della pendriveUSB c'è la possibilità di creare un filesystem persistente per conservare le configurazioni e i pacchetti aggiuntivi ma sermpre dal pennino USB
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: si il lettore di schede è più veloce dell'usb
<stevecazzi> si,poi in teoria il casper dovrebbe essere caricato in ram
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: ma a sto punto installi sulla scheda SD il Sistema operativo in modo persistente
<stevecazzi> c'e l'opzione nei bios per il boot da lettore memorycard?
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: casper serve durante l'installazione... cioè la live serve per usare il SO in live... l'installazione per usarlo in modo persistente... sebbene è possibile usare un file system persistente (la dimensione dipende dal pennino) anche sulla live version... ma sempre live è!! Può essere utile se alcuni programmi che installi in modo persistente pensi ti possano servire su altre installazioni o usi live
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: se hai il lettore di memorycard anche il bios/uefi ha l'opzione
<stevecazzi> non ho capito,casper dovrebbe essere la "partizione"residente,cioe la home,o no?
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: non c'entra nulla... casper è un pacchetto utile all'installazione di Kubuntu/Ubuntu et familia... il partizionamento lo fai durante l'installazione oppure prima tramite GParted che è già presente nella live
<Joshua^Dunamis> almeno di Ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> forse per Kubuntu devi installarlo tu... ma a sto punto lo installi in live... lo usi e poi non ti serve più
<stevecazzi> perche avevo letto di cpl casper rw creator,che serviva a creare le residenza su una pennetta live
<stevecazzi> dopo aver creato la chiavetta
<stevecazzi> cioe ad aggiungere la persistenza
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: scusa la franchezza... se hai le idee confuse su casper e partizione /home diffida di ciò che leggi... forse ti stai complicando la vita inutilmente.. che cosa vuoi fare: installare Kubuntu?
<giulio_> Signori Esiste un modo per usare il pacchetto adobe su ubuntu?
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: che intendi con pacchetto adobe?
<giulio_> Indesign , Ai
<giulio_> ecc.
<stevecazzi> no,pensavo che una volta apportate le modifice alla chiavetta si potessero caricare in RAM
<Joshua^Dunamis> stevecazzi: tutto ciò che avvi dalla chiavetta va già in RAM, per creare un filesystem persistente sulla chiavetta devi pensarci quando crei la chiavetta Kubuntu live...
<fuser_> Buongiorno
<Joshua^Dunamis> buongiorno fuser_
<fuser_> alla fine ho fatto il ripristino di win 7 da cd di installazione , ma quando accendo il pc grub mi fà vedere windows 7 ma non me lo fa partire. Adesso su ubuntu vedo l'hdd ma non mi ci fa accedere perchè dice che non sono autorizzato
<fuser_> Se almeno riuscissi da ubuntu a prendermi i dati di win 7 , formatto tutto e via
<fuser_> ma non mi fa accedere alla parte win 7
<Joshua^Dunamis> fuser_: non riesci ad accedere alla partizione di win7 tramite sudo nautilus
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> fuser_: o più semplicemente dai un sudo update-grub e riavvia
<fuser_> sudo: impossibile passare al gid sudoers: Operazione non permessa
<Joshua^Dunamis> fuser_: forse ti risistema tutto
<Joshua^Dunamis> fuser_: ma perché vi sputtanate il sistema in modi astrusi prima di fare le operazioni più semplici...?
<giulio_> rieccomi
<giulio_> perchè prima mi seguiva gigi e ho fatto così
<giulio_> eravamo arrivati a quel punto
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: ok non ho seguito il tuo problema... me lo riassumi così capisco perché sei arrivato a quel punto "reinstallare Win7"
<giulio_> non reinstallare, ripristinare win 7 a un backup di ieri,
<giulio_> perchè secondo noi si è imputtanato il boot di windows
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: e ora il grub ti da la voce windows ma non lo carica..
<giulio_> prima di ripristinare avevo fatto tutti gli update
<giulio_> e lo vedeva lostesso ma non lo lanciava
<giulio_> e adesso che ho ripristinato idem
<gigirock> Joshua^Dunamis, siam partiti che grub non avviava niente abbiamo ripristinato grub e adesso riavvia normale , pare che la partizione ntfs sia dirt e quindi inaccessibile
<giulio_> solo che forse ora hanno effetto tutti i vari update gurb
<giulio_> esatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: ok, a sto punto il problema è la partizione win7 che forse è corrotta
<giulio_> quando ho ripristinato ho letto che la partiziona è dirt
<giulio_> adesso non sò se dopo il ripristino forse ha sistemato la partizione
<Joshua^Dunamis> non capisco il termine dirt... sarebbe?
<giulio_> corrotta bad
<Joshua^Dunamis> esatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> una volta ho usato un tool si chiama testdisk ma va usato con cautela
<gigirock> Joshua^Dunamis, il fs ntfs se non ha a posto il filesystem non parte, per sistemarlo si va nella 'consolle' di win7 e si lancia chkdsk C: /F
<gigirock> Joshua^Dunamis, per la consolle di win7 ci vuole il disco di installazione di win
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah ok, non uso win da anni ormai... non parte la modalità provvisoria di win?
<giulio_> nel disco di ripristino c'era un applicazione che verificava la memoria
<Joshua^Dunamis> forse l'unica è usare testdisk
<Joshua^Dunamis> potrebbe salvarti i dati che hai su win
<giulio_> io vorrei solo accedere ai file
<Joshua^Dunamis> cioè ripristinare la partizione
<giulio_> dato che lo uso per lavoro
<giulio_> prendere i file , cancellare tutto e rimettere un win ben sistemato ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok ok... fammi fare una piccola ricerca... vediamo se si può fare qualcosa
<giulio_> a questo proposito vi chiedo quale versione di windows è la migliore per prestazioni nell'utilizzo di programmi grafici come Indesign e Photoshop, sempre se posso chiederlo.
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: ho trovato questo https://linuxacademy.com/blog/linux/ntfs-partition-repair-and-recovery-in-linux/
<Joshua^Dunamis> dice praticamente di installare ntfsfix che dovrebbe aggiustarti la partizione di win
<gigirock> giulio_, win7 professional 64 bit e' il max della professionalita'
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: e cita ovviamente testdisk appunto
<gigirock> giulio_, tentar non nuoce
<cybernova> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> segui quel link se conosci l'inglese e dovresti cavartela...
<cybernova> niente link a siti esterni e a guide non verificate
<giulio_> direi che prima provo con just fix it
<giulio_> o vado diretto col metodo del tuo software?
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: non saprei... segui il tuo intuito!! ;)
<pilot318> Buon giorno!
<gigirock> giulio_, http://erpxe.org/Hirens_MiniXP_(WinPE_1.0) questo cd contiene tra l'altro minixp che ti apre un windows capace di eseguire chkdsk
<gigirock> !ciao pilot318
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao pilot318'
<gigirock> !ciao | pilot318
<ubot-it> pilot318: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pilot318> Avrei bisogno di un consiglio...
<pilot318> Grazie!
<gigirock> !consiglio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'consiglio'
<pilot318> Scusatemi, non sono pratico delle regole di chat
<cybernova> !chiedi | pilot318
<ubot-it> pilot318: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giulio__> ok ok
<giulio__> allora adesso me lo ha aperto
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio__: cosa?
<giulio__> l'hard disk
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio__: perfect
<giulio__> però non me lo avvia il sistema operativo quindi
<giulio__> devo far un grub update
<giulio__> magari adesso me lo sistema
<giulio__> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio__: dai un sudo udpate-grub e vedi se ti da errori
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq è probabile che devi risistemare anche /etc/fstab
<giulio_> ok
<giulio_> provo il riavvio
<pilot318> Tempo fa ho installato la versione 12.04 LTS poi per più di un anno non l'ho più usata. Ora ho ricominciato e ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione 14.04 LTS che però mi da problemi. Leggendo il tutorial mi sono reso conto che non ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti disponibili della 12.04 prima di fare l'upgrade, quindi forse è questo il motivo per
<pilot318> cui la 14.04 mi da problemi. Come posso procedere? Grazie
<hiei1983> ciao
<hiei1983> è successo solo a me che all'aggiornamento che fa ubuntu, al riavvio non si avvia ubuntu?
<Joshua^Dunamis> !ciao hiei1983
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao hiei1983'
<hiei1983> va per caricare l'os
<hiei1983> e poi mi da schermo nero
<hiei1983> ho riavviato col kernel precedente
<LostInMyHead> hiei1983: probabilmente stavi usando driver video proprietari
<hiei1983> che avvbiandolo normalmente non carica
<cybernova> pilot318, quale tutorial e che problemi ti da la 14.04?
<hiei1983> no eran quelli open
<giulio_> ok
<giulio_> non parte ancora
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: dai sto comando sudo blkid
<giulio_> Accedere alla partizione mi ci fa accedere
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: poi confronta gli UUID delle partizioni e vedi se corrispondono a quelli di /etc/fstab
<giulio_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giulio_> come faccio a vedere fstab
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: in caso contrario correggi il file /etc/fstab con le giuste voci e riavvi
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: con un editor tipo gedit o nano (es. sudo gedit /etc/fstab)
<pilot318> Sul sito di Ubuntu, sulle note per l'aggiornamento ad una versione successiva, è scritto che per prima cosa è necessario installare tutti gli aggiornamenti della versione corrente. All'avvio della 14.04 non riesce a partire.
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: anzi metti il risultato di sudo blkid e anche il contenuto di /etc/fstab in pastebin così vediamo insieme
<giulio_> questo sono i numeri http://paste.ubuntu.com/9476674/
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: perfect
<giulio_> questo il mio file fstab
<giulio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9476676/
<giulio_> però il file fstab non riesco proprio a concepirlo
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: già che ci sei metti anche in fstab il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<Joshua^Dunamis> scusa non in fstab
<Joshua^Dunamis> in pastebin
<giulio_> con piacere
<giulio_> questo è un errore che mi ha dato nel terminale quando ho fatto stab http://paste.ubuntu.com/9476692/
<giulio_> vedi te , arriva l'fdiosk
<cybernova> pilot318, avvia ubuntu in modalità recovery e aggiorna i pacchetti
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: quell'errore non è importante
<giulio_> ecco il fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/9476700/
<Joshua^Dunamis> apposto
<pilot318> OK cybernova, ci provo, grazie.
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: mi fai un sudo update-grub e posti il risultato in pastebin?
<cybernova> pilot318, segui qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<pilot318> Ottimo
<giulio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9476746/
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: come ultimo pastebin metti /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<giulio_> come lo apro
<giulio_> dove troo quel file
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: sempre con gedit o nano
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: lo trovi in /boot/grub
<giulio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9476777/
<giulio_> eccolo
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok... dunque la voce windows 7 è presente in grub ma non si avvia vero?
<giulio_> esattamente
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: asp... che verifico una cosa... non uso windows da anni e devo rinfrescarmi le idee... cmq dato che la partizione ora si vede, ci dovrebbe essere anche la soluzione
<giulio_> grazie a voi :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: allora...
<giulio_> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: che cosa succede quando provi ad avviare windows?
<giulio_> si impalla momentaneamente la schermata e si riaggiorna sempre la stessa del grub che mostra i S.O.
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: ok, e se provi a premere F8 appena avvi windows?
<giulio_> non parte proprio
<giulio_> dici f8 del grub^?
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: no, appena dai invio su Windows da Grub, appena parte la schermata nera... premi F8
<giulio_> non parte la schermata nera
<giulio_> rimane sempre grub
<giulio_> posso provare ma sono quasi sicuro non succeda niente+
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: ok... io vedo che dal grub ti avvia il loader di windows ed i parametri sembrano corretti.. l'impiccio sarà il passaggio dal bootloader di windows a windows... hai un sistema UEFI?
<giulio_> rieccomi
<giulio_> non succede niente con f8
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: ok... io vedo che dal grub ti avvia il loader di windows ed i parametri sembrano corretti.. l'impiccio sarà il passaggio dal bootloader di windows a windows... hai un sistema UEFI?
<giulio_> non saprei dirti
<giulio_> dalla partizione posso accedere al boot windows
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: fammi un riassunto breve della storia... avevi windows 7, poi hai installato ubuntu.... e poi? Quando e come è successo il casino?
<giulio_> avevo già win 7 e ubuntu con grub.
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<giulio_> poi è saltata la luce con win e grub è andato a puttane
<giulio_> dopo di che abbiamo rimesso grub con ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz
<giulio_> e adesso devo far ripartire win
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: ok... allora il filesystem di windows è ancora corrotto... fai ora il ripristino di win dopo che con ntfsfix sembra almeno recuperato
<giulio_> provo
<Joshua^Dunamis> prima però fai un backup dei dati, così almeno li salvi
<Joshua^Dunamis> azz
<giulio_> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: cioè è partito?
<giulio_> ho provato a ripristinare i problemi di boot con il cd
<giulio_> e dice che ci sono problemi , con il bad disk
<Joshua^Dunamis> ecco
<giulio_> e non può risolvere i problemi
<giulio_> da ubuntu posso accederci
<Joshua^Dunamis> giulio_: io dentro windows non ci metto mani da tempo... o salvi i dati e poi reinstalli windows o accedi alla partizione cosi com'è da Ubuntu
<giulio_> eh si farò così.
<giulio_> grazie mille ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfect di nulla ;)
<superca1977> ciao
<superca1977> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao superca1977 !chiedi
<superca1977> come faccio mettere utorrent su ubutu
<Joshua^Dunamis> superca1977: non metti utorrent ma usi un client torrent su ubuntu, tipo trasmission
<superca1977> nn lo so usare
<superca1977> :(
<superca1977> come si usa
<Joshua^Dunamis> cioè ti sembra normale a te chiedere come mettere un'app di windows phone su un telefono Android? Perché su PC sta logica non entra...
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<superca1977> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> superca1977: non è complicato.. io non lo uso trasmission, uso KDE e scarico i torrent con kget
<Joshua^Dunamis> superca1977: però ho usato trasmission in passato e mi è sembrato semplice
<superca1977> dopo lo provo
<superca1977> ubuntu posso sare come server
<Joshua^Dunamis> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> esiste una versione adatta tra l'altro
<Joshua^Dunamis> cmq hai un botto di documentazione da leggere
<superca1977> lo usato fantasco usare ubuntu server
<superca1977> pero nn so usare blocare lereti altri pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> bien
<Joshua^Dunamis> beh amico in questo non ti so aiutare... non ho ancora avuto modo e necessità di fare simili operazioni
<superca1977> grazie  ubuntu 12.10 mi dava errori cosi messo 14.10
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> adesso funziona?
<superca1977> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfect
<superca1977> dopo istallato devo fare aggiornamento ?
<superca1977> sono alle prime armi
<Joshua^Dunamis> superca1977: di solito ti appare un'icona con scritto "Aggiornamento software" nella barra di Unity (a sinistra dove ci sono le icone)
<superca1977> si
<superca1977> lo visto lo sto facendo
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<superca1977> nn ricordo mettere firewall
<Joshua^Dunamis> si serve un firewall per bloccare gli accessi non desiderati... ma devi documentarti bene per come configurarlo
<superca1977> ok
<superca1977> ora vo lavoro
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<superca1977> adopo
<superca1977> ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao alla prossima ;)
<superca1977> come  faccio uscire
<gigirock> da dove superca1977 ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> dipende come sei entrato amico...
<superca1977> dal sito
<gigirock> scrivi "/quit"
<arturo2> buonasera
<Joshua^Dunamis> superca1977: chiudi la scheda del browser o il browser intero
<Joshua^Dunamis> o come scrive gigirock con /quit
<superca1977> quit
<Joshua^Dunamis> devi mettere / davanti a quit
<arturo2> premettendo che ho seguito tutte le guide
<gigirock> arturo2, mitico "tutte"
<arturo2> come faccio a far partire il mio ubuntu 14.10 in automatico all'avvio
<gigirock> arturo2, e cosa parte adesso in automatico ?
<arturo2> windows 8.1
<krabador> arturo2, carica Ubuntu in live, dalla pendrive con l"opzione "prova Ubuntu "
<Joshua^Dunamis> arturo2: ma quando accendi il pc, ti appare la schermata per scegliere quale sistema operativo avviare (Grub)?
<arturo2> e usa il programma per riparare il boot ?
<krabador> arturo2: no
<krabador> arturo2:  apri gparteg
<krabador> ti connetti qui
<krabador> e mandi uno screenshot della situazione del disco
<arturo2> ok dammi un minuto che accendo il notebook incriminato
<Joshua^Dunamis> arturo2: domanda ancora più importante: hai installato Ubuntu 14.10?
<arturo2> si
<gigirock> arturo2, e come lo fai partire ubuntu adesso ?
<arturo2> da windows
<gigirock> arturo2, e come ?
<arturo2> da impostazione / modifica impostazioni pc/ aggiorna e ripristina / ripristina / avvio avanzato utilizza un dispositivo
<gigirock> miiii questa non la sapevo arturo2
<krabador> vai con lo screenshot arturo
<arturo2> un secondo che sto entrando con il live
<arturo3> eccomi arturo 3
<arturo3> il ritorno
<arturo3> come faccio a postare lo screeshoot?
<gigirock> !scrot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'scrot'
<amd> ciao a tt
<gigirock> !info scrot
<ubot-it> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<LostInMyHead> !kappa | amd
<ubot-it> amd: www.nokappa.it
<gigirock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<amd> chi mi può aiutare per versione di ubuntu x un pc fisso amd duron 1.20 Ghz
<amd> e con 632 mb ram
<LostInMyHead> !requisiti | amd
<ubot-it> amd: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<amd> ho scaricato lubuntu che dice nel requisiti di sistema che sopporta lo scaricato ma nn va
<amd> perciò sono qui a chiedere info a voi
<gigirock> 632 Mb ? e gli altri ad arrivare a 1Gb ?
<arturo3> eccomi ci sono riuscito
<arturo3> https://imgur.com/u72JnRF
<amd> I requisiti minimi per l'installazione di Xubuntu sono da collocarsi tra la versione desktop di Ubuntu e quella server:  512 MiB di memoria di sistema (RAM) 5 GiB di spazio libero su disco Scheda grafica e schermo capace di una risoluzione di 800x600 P
<LostInMyHead> che non è lubuntu appunto
<amd> xubuntu ci sono ma x lubuntu no
<amd> i requisiti
<LostInMyHead> a dire il vero c'è scritto
<amd> mi puoi fare il copia e incolla dal sito x favore?
<arturo3> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<amd> chi mi può aiutare per versione di ubuntu o lubuntu x un pc fisso amd duron 1.20 Ghz
<amd> con 630 mb di ram e 40 GB di hdd
<amd> grazie
<amd> per possibile la versione live x provarlo prima di installarlo
<amd> la 14.04 nn và
<cybernova> amd, non va cioè? da qualche errore che ha a che fare con il PAE?
<amd> dopo la schermata iniziale di caricamento
<amd> si blocca
<amd> esce una scritta di caricamento ok e ok
<amd> poi schermata nera
<amd> o nn sopporta la scheda video
<amd> via tech vt8361/vt8601
<cybernova> amd, possibile, prova a dargli l'opzione nomodeset, cioè quando avvii all'inizio premi shift e ti compare un menu, selezioni la lingua e premi F6 e selezioni nomodeset e avvii la live
<michelr> Ciao ragazzi
<michelr> Ho un problema con il ripristino di una partizione
<cybernova> amd, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<johack> salve a tutti! chi potrebbe aiutarmi! ho installato ubuntu, e dopo KDE XFCE, pur utilizzando UNITY, alla schermata di login mi ritrovo a inserire la password nella classica interfaccia XFCE, come faccio a ripristinare il login di UNITY, senza disistallare la XFCE?
<cybernova> johack, dalla schermata di login in alto dovresti vedere l'icona di xfce, la clicchi e ti fa scegliere la sessione
<michelr> Dando sudo fsck /dev/sda3 mi dice could this be a zero-lenght partition?
<cybernova> michelr, sudo fdisk -l
<cybernova> !paste | michelr
<ubot-it> michelr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<amd> a me però è lubuntu 14.04
<amd> è uguale a ubuntu?
<johack> @cybernova certo se voglio scegliermi la sessiono, ma non posso scegliere la scherata di login
<cybernova> amd, cambia solo il desktop envinroment (la grafica) e le applicazioni installate di default
<michelr2> eccomi
<michelr2> scusate
<cybernova> michelr2, sudo fdisk -l e anche sudo parted -l
<cybernova> !paste | michelr2
<ubot-it> michelr2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michelr2> http://pastebin.com/dQGAZTsW
<cybernova> johack, praticamente vuoi la schermata di login di unity ma far partire xfce?
<michelr2> ho testato con fsck tutte le partizioni
<michelr2> ma solo la sda3 mi da problemi
<michelr2> vorrei rispristinarla
<cybernova> michelr2, se segui quello che ti si chiede bene altrimenti ti arrangi
<michelr2> ok faccio
<arturo2> cybernova sei pratico di boot?
<michelr2> http://pastebin.com/PB185qTw
<michelr2> sto usando una live per ripristinare una partizione di windows
<cybernova> michelr2, devi agire su sda5 la sda3 è una partizione estesa che serve solo per aumentare il numero di partizioni possibili per quel disco
<cybernova> michelr2, sda3 non ha un filesystem
<michelr2> mmm
<michelr2> sda5 non mi da problemi
<cybernova> michelr2, sda3 serve è solo una partizione estesa e non ha un filesystem, quindi non può essere montata per esempio
<michelr2> capisco
<michelr2> http://pastebin.com/ypsh7BML
<johack> @cybernova adesso ho la schermata di login di XFCE ma uso unity, voglio semplicemente la schermata di login di UNITY
<michelr2> la sda5 non mi da prolemi come mai allora windows non parte
<michelr2> mi da schermata blu
<cybernova> michelr2, il problema sarà un altro e questo comunque è il supporto ad ubuntu, per windows devi cambiare canale e chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat o meglio in ##windows
<michelr2> il problema non e la partizione
<michelr2> allora perche all avvio mi dice ntfs.sys
<cybernova> michelr2, questo non è il supporto a winz te lo ripeto, devi chiedere in -chat dove c'è gigirock che ti da una mano per windows
<cybernova> !chat | michelr2
<ubot-it> michelr2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<amd> premendo f6
<amd> nn mi da quello che sta nella guida
<cybernova> amd, che opzioni ti da?
<arturo2> weltall: `1ZX<xZ<<<cxc btnjb xzs<rd<
<cybernova> johack, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<cybernova> johack, posta il contenuto qui
<amd> un sacco di stringhe di caricamento file
<cybernova> amd, ce l'hai una schermata del genere? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=1004-2.png
<johack> @cybernova /usr/sbinlightdm
<amd> questa no
<johack> @cybernova /usr/sbin/lightdm
<amd> lubuntu 14.04
<amd> . . . .
<amd> schermata blu
<cybernova> johack, ls /usr/sbin/gdm da qualcosa?
<amd> lubuntu 14.04
<amd> . . . .
<amd> schermata nera
<johack> @cybernova directory non esistente
<amd> adesso ho riavviato tutto
<amd> da capo
<amd> http://passionexubuntu.altervista.org/images/anno2014/Lubuntu%2014.04%20Oem%20Preinstallato%200.png
<amd> vedi questo è un fac simile
<giac> ciao a tutti
<amd> senza scritta sopra cioè lubuntu in esecuzione
<cybernova> amd, segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio#Opzioni_di_avvio
<amd> finalmente c'è la fatta a caricarsi
<amd> con il sesondo xforcevesa boot live
<amd> in questa versione c'è anche il ms office 2003
<amd> lunbutu/win
<cybernova> johack, ci sei ancora?
<amd> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/immagini7/Classic_remastersys.jpg
<cybernova> amd, majorana non essendo derivata ufficiale non è supportata qui
<amd> x farti vedere la schermata che mi usciva a me + o - uguale alla mia
<amd> e solo con il secondo cioè xforcevesa boot ...
<cybernova> amd, comunque mi pare di aver capito che utilizzi una versione modificata di ubuntu
<amd> sono riuscito a farlo funzionare
<amd> si è modificata questa quella che ho scaricato dal vostro sito nn partiva e go
<amd> ho cancellato il cd riscivibile
<amd> dopo lo riscarico e vedo se funziona con xforcevesa se esce
<amd> cybernova grazie comunque
<cybernova> prego
<johack> @cybernova
<amd> xforcevesa nn c'è su  quella originale?
<amd> si deve premere f6
<cybernova> johack, ls /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*.conf
<amd> e mettere monodeset
<cybernova> amd, mi pare ci sia anche su quella ufficiale, o altrimenti provare con nomodeset
<amd> ok, grazie di nuovo e alla prossima
<amd> x qualche altro aiutino
<Niger89> Salve, avrei un problema, praticamente non riesco ad usare il mio terminale per istallare dei programmi, praticamente ogni volta che iserisco un comando e faccio invio mi richiede la password per dare conferma, ma non me la fa digitare perchè mi blocca la tasctiera.... che posso fare???
<cybernova> Niger89, non ti blocca la tastiera ma la password per motivi di sicurezza non viene visualizzata sul terminale neanche con degli asterischi
<cybernova> Niger89, digita la password e poi premi invio anche se non ti visualizza nulla
<Niger89> Aaspetta che provo
<arturo2> salve
<arturo2> ho problemi con il boot
<arturo2> non riesco a farlo funzionare
<arturo2> ecco le info dello script di boot-repair  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9478365/
<Mikiuiui> salve
<johack_or> salve a tutti
<Mikiuiui> da live cd sto testando l-integrita del mio hddinterno
<johack_or> @cybernova ci sei
<Mikiuiui> in disk ho fatto smart data and tests
<Mikiuiui> poi startself-test
<Mikiuiui> ho scelto sia short che extended, ma mi da self-test failed
<Mikiuiui> significa che e rotto l-hdd o no?
<Mikiuiui> raga
<Mikiuiui> c`e nessuno?
<lino> ciao a tt
<lino> ho un problema ho un vecchio hd da 2.5 GB e possibile metterci ubuntu o sopra e qual'è versione?
<lino> già che ho una chiavetta usb con ubuntu sopra e funziona ma sopra hd nn vuole installarsi
<krabador> lino, il problema è volerti ostinare ad usare un hd da 2.5 gb
<krabador> un miracolo che si accenda, e se lo fa, puo' durarti 3 giorni
<lino> ciò sopra win 98
<lino> e funziona a meraviglia
<krabador> 16 anni fa è normale
<lino> ora ci volevo mettere ubuntu sopra
<krabador> un ragazzo nato nel 98, ha già il patentino del motorino
<lino> x farci un pò di pratica sopra
<krabador> lino, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<lino> un hd live nn si può fare
<lino> nn lo posso fare xkè il bios nn vede la chiavetta usb
<lino> io ho un lubuntu su cd rom e la versione live funziona
<krabador> lino, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<lino> una versione live su hd si può mettere
<lino> cioè sposto copio e incollo i file da cd a  hd?
<lino> rufus nn me lo fà
<lino> copio e incollo nn me lo vede ?
<krabador> lino, dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdx , dove x è la lettera del disco
<krabador> cosi' puo' andare, ma il disco diventa il cd-rom
<lino> lo devo fare sotto win o linux
<krabador> linux, e da live
<krabador> lino, per recuperare poi il disco, carichi la live da cd, apri gparted, ricrei tabella partizioni msdos, crei partizione
<sacarde> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sacarde> e' possibile rilanciare il configuratore della rete da consolle?
<sacarde> tipo un ...reconfigure...
<lino> io su hd ho windows 98
<lino> come lo cancello
<lino> ma poi ho solo 800 mb in tutto
<lino> se me lo vede come cd rom
<fabio_cc> sacarde, cosa devi configurare in particolare?
<sacarde> la rete
<sacarde> come avviene in fase di installazione (credo)
<krabador> sacarde, fai ripartire il servizio
<sacarde> tipo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Cestino/InstallazioneGeneraleConfigurazioneRete
<krabador> sacarde, è vecchia quella guida
<sacarde> non c'e' piu una cosa simile durante l'installazione?
<krabador> sacarde, puoi cambiare manualmente la configuraizione della rete, riavviare il servizio o riavviare la macchina
<sacarde> tipo un ...reconfigure...
<akis24> sera
<fabio_cc> sacarde, devi farlo per forza da terminale?
<lino> ciao a tt
<sacarde> si
<fabio_cc> sacarde, puoi usare il comando ifconfig, puoi anche editare i file /etc/networks     /etc/hosts     e          /etc/network/interfaces
<sacarde> eh
<sacarde> io mi ricordo di averlo visto
<sacarde> forse era nella versione server?
<fabio_cc> sacarde, si, su ubuntu server configuri la rete durante l'installazione
<sacarde> sai se si puo' rilanciarla?
<fabio_cc> sacarde, non credo, ma non ne sono sicuro
<fabio_cc> sacarde, quali parametri devi impostare della rete?
<sacarde> volevo soltanto sapere se esisteva
<sacarde> nelle redhat c'e' system-config-network-tui
<krabador> sacarde, cosa non riesci a fare, in sessione, con network manager?
<sacarde> volevo soltanto sapere se esisteva
<sacarde> nelle redhat c'e' system-config-network-tui
<krabador> sacarde, cos'è che c'è in red hat?
<sacarde> il comando: system-config-network-tui
<sacarde> che da consolle, riconfigura tutti i parametri della rete
<krabador> sacarde, cosa?
<sacarde> tipo quest: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Cestino/InstallazioneGeneraleConfigurazioneRete
<krabador> sacarde, ecco, tu apri network manager, ed inserisci i parametri a mano
<krabador> sacarde, complesso?
<sacarde> mi arrendo
<sacarde> l'hai presente il racconto:
<krabador> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> provo
<Lorthirk> salve. non riesco a installare ubuntu sul mio portatile, ricevo diversi messaggi di errore a seconda del fatto che installi da usb o da dvd e/o delle impostazioni di avvio dell'installazione, fatto sta che prima o poi l'installazione stessa si blocca...
<Lorthirk> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<Mario64> Salve a Tutti, Buona sera, vorrei fare una domanda riguardo alla differenza che ho notato, nel mio caso, sul disco d' installazione ubuntu 14.04 tra Server e Descktop
<akis24> !dettagli| Lorthirk
<ubot-it> Lorthirk: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<akis24> !chiedi | Mario64
<ubot-it> Mario64: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lorthirk> allora: sto installando ubuntu 14.10 su un pc dove è già installato windows 8.1. uefi è disabilitato; se installo da chiavetta e imposto una qualsiasi opzione di avvio (noapic, nolapic, ecc.) l'installazione arriva alla terza schermata (quella con le tre spunte verdi e la possibilità di scaricare i pacchetti durante l'installazione e il download di terze parti), e premendo "avanti" non succede più nulla
<akis24> Lorthirk: hai disabilitato fast boot sul bios ?
<Lorthirk> se invece installo da dvd, oppure non selezione nessuna opzione da usb, rimango nella schermata viola con scritto "ubuntu" e gli ultimi messaggi che ricevo sono "drm failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000" e "rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks"
<akis24> Lorthirk: controllato md5sum del file iso scaricato ?
<Lorthirk> akis24, si alla prima, alla seconda non ancora anche se ho scaricato il file due volte, una volta da ftp e una da torrent
<Lorthirk> ora lo verifico
<Mario64> Qualche mese fa ho installato ubuntu 14.04 descktop su un HD dedicato, ora non si avvia piu' e sono in panne, ho i due dischi delle due installazioni, se metto nel lettore DVD, la versione server, mi appare una schermata che tra le varie voci mi chiede anche la possibilita' di ripristinare il sistema danneggiato, menstre se faccio partire la versio
<Mario64> ne Descktop da DVD, mi chiede se voglio installare o live, la domande ee Posso provare a far riparare il sistema installato Descktop dal DVD server, oppure rischio qualcosa, oppure vi e' un modo di farmi vedere la stessa schermata anche dal DVD versione descktop, che ne so premendo qualche tasto  ?
<Lorthirk> akis24, l'md5 corrisponde
<akis24> Lorthirk: di che pc si parla ? che scheda video monta lo sai ?
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | Mario64
<ubot-it> Mario64: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Lorthirk> è un santech m68, monta una nvidia gt780m
<Lorthirk> più una intel hd4xxx
<Lorthirk> ah, preciso che "drm failed to idle channel" lo riporta noveau (o come si scrive)
<akis24> Lorthirk: hai provato avviando con l'opzione nomodeset ?
<Lorthirk> si, stessa cosa
<Lorthirk> se parte da usb, qualsiasi sia l'opzione parte e si ferma alla terza schermata. se parte da dvd non parte l'installazione
<Mario64> quindi non perdo la posta ne i preferiti dei vari brouser ?neanche di forefox e dei programmi che sono installati di defoult ?
<fabio_cc> Mario64, "Verranno mantenuti documenti, musica e altri file personali. Dove possibile sarà mantenuto il software installato. Le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate."
<fabio_cc> (così dice il wiki)
<fabio_cc> Mario64, posta e preferiti secondo me vengono cancellati, come tutte le conf di tutte le applicazioni
<akis24> Lorthirk: sembra essere un bug da quello che leggo su internet  aspetta se qualcuno legge e possa aiutarti
<Lorthirk> akis puoi farmi leggere del bug?
<Lorthirk> giusto per farmi un'idea e ricostruire la situazione
<Mario64> Grazie Fabio_cc   Vi scrivo perche ho provato a cercare dove' e la posta, le formule dei filtri, che ne mio caso sono molte, e i preferiti dei tre brouser che uso, ma il tentativo notturno di ieri non mi ha dato risultati, dove li trovo o vi e' un programma che posso usare, ho provato a selezzionare tutte le cartelle e copiarle, mi ha detto che non
<Mario64>  ho le autorizzazioni per copiare tutto, se Vi disturbo e' perche sono alla frutta !
<akis24> Lorthirk:  entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> Mario64, cosa usi per la posta, thunderbird? ci dovrebbe essere una funzione per esportare la posta
<fabio_cc> Mario64, anche i segnalibri di firefox, puoi esportarli in htmk
<fabio_cc> *html
<Mario64> si, ma il sistema non parte e quindi pensavo di copiarmi tutto e poi col sistema nuovo installato affrontare un ripristino alla volta
<fabio_cc> Mario64, hai ragione, aspetta che ti dico dove firefox memorizza i segnalibri
<Mario64> ma posso far partire questi due programmi che mi avete menzionato, anche se uso una versione live?
<Mario64> ho letto che vi sono dei copmandi per registrarsi tutte le applicazioni installate e, se ho capito bene, poi usare questo report per riinstallarle tutte, ho inteso bene ho e' fantascenza, Linux mi sta piacendo molto, ma non vorrei che mi sto sognando un qualcosa che ho inteso erroneamnete per inesperienza
<fabio_cc> Mario64, accedi da live e fai una copia di .mozilla (cartella nascosta nella home)
<fabio_cc> Mario64, grazie a quella dovresti riuscire a conservare i tuoi segnalibri
<Mario64> ok grazie, ho avviato ora il caricamento live
<Mario64> come faccio a vedere le cartelle nascoste, da terminale ? nella Home, non si vede usando l' icona Files
<fabio_cc> Mario64, ctrl+h
<fabio_cc> Mario64, per avere l'elenco delle applicazioni installate e poterle successivamente reinstallarle, puoi seguire: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FApt#Backup_e_ripristino_delle_applicazioni_installate
<Mario64> L'intusiasmo di vedere un accenno di risoluzione del problema, mi intusiasma
<fabio_cc> Mario64, comunque il ripristino dovrebbe mantenere le applicazioni installate
<Mario64> non vorrei dover rischiare, il condizzionale mi fa molta paura
<Luciph3r> notte
<Joshua^Dunamis> notte Luciph3r
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-12
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<fedeavi91> salve a tutti, avrei un problema con nautilus... non riesce a farmi vedere le cartelle...
<fedeavi91> versione ubuntu 14.04 lts
<fedeavi91> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<akis24> fedeavi91: non vedi i file o le cartelle ?
<akis24> fedeavi91: hai abilitato " visualizza file nascosti " ?
<fedeavi91> non vedo le cartelle
<fedeavi91> no, non ho abilitato quella funzione
<glpiana> fedeavi91, ch cartelle non vedi e cosa ti aspetteresti invece di vedere?
<fedeavi91> non vedo le cartelle che dovrebbero esserci in Scrivania
<glpiana> fedeavi91, controlla che non siano sotto la directory "Desktop"
<fedeavi91> ok risolto
<fedeavi91> avevo le cartelle in scrivania e non in desktop
<fedeavi91> però il sistema mi ha fatto riavviare anche dropbox...è normale?
<glpiana> fedeavi91, facendo cosa lo ha fatto riavviare?
<fedeavi91> stamattina avviando ubuntu...nautilus non funzionava correttamente
<fedeavi91> e mi è comparsa una finestra di dialogo che mi diceva di fare il restart di nautilus e anche di dropbox
<fedeavi91> e io ho cliccato sul bottone "restart Dropbox"
<glpiana> fedeavi91, non penso sia un grosso problema. se lo rifà ci pensiamo
<fedeavi91> e mi ha mostrato sulla schermata le successive finestre di dialogo per la configurazione di dropbox
<johack> buongiorno a tutti!!! qualcuno così gentile da darmi una mano? praticamente seleziono dal grub ubuntu e rimane fisso sulla schermata nera!
<gigirock> johack, ci devi dare + info : versione , stato dell'installazione , pc caratteristiche etc  etc.
<gigirock> johack, multiboot ?
<johack> @gigirock si multi boot, ieri sera quando ho spento il pc funzionava tutto correttamente!
<gigirock> johack, quindi se al boot selezioni windows funziona ?
<johack> @gigirock quando essere stato un pò fisso sulla schermata premo il tasto per spegnere e a quel punto mi appare la schermata di ubuntu che sta per chiudere il sistema
<johack> @gigirock certo adesso sono con win
<gigirock> johack, la schermata dello spegnimento di ubuntu e' grafica o  testo ?
<johack> @gigirock grafica
<gigirock> johack, che sk grafica hai ?
<johack> @gigirock nvidia geforce 310m
<johack> uso ubuntu da molto ed è la prima volta che mi succede!!
<gigirock> johack, hai i driver proprietari o quelli open ?
<johack> @gigirock questo non lo ricordo proprio!!
<johack> ma se nn sbaglio quando mi chiede di installare i driver nn lo feci
<glpiana> johack, avvia ubuntu in recovery e dal menu scegli la voce "dpkg", poi riavvia
<gigirock> ecco
<johack> @glpiana come faccio a riavviare in recovery?
<glpiana> johack, al menu di grub, scegli la seconda voce e da lì vedrai una voce recovery
<gigirock> johack, ma non siamo su tweeter ... non mettere @ davanti ai nomi
<johack> gigirock, scusami!!!
<johack> adesso faccio come mi ha suggerito glpiana e vi faccio sapere, a tra poco, grazie
<johack_or> eccomi di nuovo!!! tutto come prima
<johack_or> cè nessuno??
<gigirock> johack_or, ritorna in recovery e preparati fino ad arrivare al terminale....
<johack_or> gigirock, poi?
<gigirock> eh da li' dovremmo capire lo stato dei driver grafici e vediamo se reinstallarli o aggiornarli , johack_or hai un video nuovo ?
<johack_or> gigirock no sono su un portatile è sempre lo stesso
<gigirock> ah ok, allora la domanda non si pone,.... johack_or
<johack_or> gigirock mi organizzo con un altro pc e ricontatto!!
<johack_or> gigirock quale modalità devo scegliere??
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gigirock> johack_or, non mi ricordo le videate aspe .... io sono nel windows adesso :(
<johack_or> gigirock appena parto te le dico io!!
<johack> eccomi gigirock
<gigirock> johack, vai in recovery mode poi dovresti trovare un menu che dice di abilitare il netowrk ......
<johack> network abilitare rete??
<gigirock> si quello
<johack> ok
<johack> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6COHDW0yTfuCThAqFopg
<johack> cosa faccio gigirock??
<krabador> !ripristino | johack
<ubot-it> johack: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> johack: e sta alla larga dai ppa
<johack> jester- come faccio a selezionare ppa affidabili?
<krabador> johack, con l'esperienza
<Carlin0> non ne esistono in pratica
<johack> krabador non cè un altro modo oltre al ripristino?
<krabador> johack, hai un cavo LAN?
<jester-> johack: oltre a quelli java oracle non ne conosco
<Carlin0> mozilla al limite
<johack> krabador certo che ho un cavo lan
<jester-> secondo me il problema non è il drive video ma qualcosa andato a puttane appunto da ppa
<krabador> johack , sei attaccato li adesso ?
<johack> jester- ieri sera funzionava tutto correttamente
<johack> krabador sono in wifi adesso
<krabador> johack, attaccati al cavo e rifà il passaggio di recovery
<jester-> johack: nulla si crea nulla si distrugge ma tutto si trasforma
<jester-> cioè nulla si scassa da solo
<johack> ok la rete è abilitata
<johack> krabador cosa faccio adesso??
<krabador> scegli dpkg
<krabador> nel menu
<johack> krabador sta ggiornando
<krabador> johack , segui la procedura
<johack> krabador quale?
<krabador> questa che stai seguendo
<krabador> controlla che non ci siano errori
<johack> ok se esce qualche errore posto  l'immagine qui
<johack> krabador sembra che nn ci sono stati errori è tornato alla schermata precedente!! che faccio adesso??
<johack> ho fatto il riavvio, parte la schermata di ubuntu carica, poi schermata nera
<jester-> johack: scheda avideo?
<johack> jester- nvidia geforce 310m
<jester-> johack: doppia o singola
<johack> jester- doppia cè anche quella integrata intel graphics
<jester-> johack: 14,10?
<johack> 14.04.1
<jester-> johack: vai in root e dai dpkg -l | grep nvidia e dimmi cosa risponde
<jester-> dimmi solo il numero dei driver
<johack> jester- https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qelK94wQC6jkLfawL8IA
<hiei1983> anchio stesso problema
<johack> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/0Su7C92TSGBErLeaQzMA prima ho fatto di nuovo ripara pacchetti, e mi è uscito il seguente errore!
<hiei1983> ati radeion 5830
<hiei1983> settata con i driver open già configurati nell'installazione iniziale
<hiei1983> ho il 14.04 gnome edition in flashback session
<jester-> johack: dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia e poi apt-get install nvidia-prime
<jester-> johack: non è che hai pacioccato col driver sa sito invidia?
<jester-> He4dShOt: se hai la doppia scheda open non gestisce
<jester-> he serve il driver fglrx da sito amd ma è una lotteria la ati
<johack> jester- assolutamente no nn ho nemmeno provato a vedere se cerano driver per la scheda video!! il pc mi serve per lavoro quindi metto solo quello che mi serve
<He4dShOt> mhhh
<jester-> johack: i nvidia sono installati mica sono andati su da soli
<johack> jester- o.O
<jester-> johack: si prova a sostituire bombablè con prime
<jester-> se non parte fai un ripristino che il problema è che si è sminchiato altro
<johack> jester- https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/YMsujZ7ZSpKfEM87cfF9
<Carlin0> ti manca la connessione
<jester-> johack: pare che il server apt attuale sia a bottane
<jester-> e ti manca la connessione
<johack> e che cavolo!!!!
<jester-> johack: apt-get update
<jester-> cosa butta?
<johack> manca la connessione
<jester-> johack: il bomba lo ha tolto mo riavvia e al menu grub pigi tasto e
<Carlin0> se sei connesso via cavo prova → dhclient eth0
<jester-> appena dopo splash spazio e scrivi nomodeset quindi F10 per il boot
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi
<calimero_82> sto con la live di lubuntu e ho fatto il controllo dischi
<calimero_82> esce disco ok ma con 68 setttori danneggiati
<calimero_82> autovalutazione: soglia non superata
<calimero_82> devo solo buttarlo l' hard disk?
<johack> jester- non ho capito cosa fare
<jester-> calimero_82: hd da discarica
<gigirock> calimero_82, si comincia a pensare all'acquisto ( esci gli euri )
<jester-> johack: reboot, al meno pigi il tasto e
<calimero_82> i settori danneggiati non si possono riparare?
<calimero_82> devo solo buttarlo jester-?
<gigirock> calimero_82, no vengono ignorati....
<johack> jester- ok ci sono fin qui
<jester-> johack: alla riga con splash aggiungi nomodeset lasciando un spazio dopo splash
<jester-> johack: quindi tasto F10 pa ripartire
<calimero_82> gigirock:  mi conviene buttarlo e comprarne uno nuvo? son molti 68 settori?
<jester-> calimero_82: è da buttare che ti convenga o no
<johack> jester-  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/IXgrdSyjS26AzMwoALVA
<calimero_82> jester-:  ma già solo ocn un settore danneggiato si dovrebbe buttare?
<calimero_82> per capire
<jester-> calimero_82: signfica che il dosco è danneggiato fisicamente
<calimero_82> intendo in generale
<calimero_82> eh quindi basta pure un solo settore per  buttarlo?
<jester-> johack: lo vedi quiet splash?
<johack> jester- si
<johack> cancello quello che cè dopo
<johack> ?
<jester-> dopo spalsh aggiungi: nomodeset
<jester-> spazio dopo splash nè
<johack> jester- scrivo cosi: quiet splash nomodeset $vt_handoff ??
<jester-> si
<johack> f10
<jester-> yess
<calimero_82> jester-:  ultima domanda: quindi basta pure un solo settore danneggiato per buttare un hd? grazie della risposta
<jester-> o x
<jester-> calimero_82: in pratica si, il disco andra sempre peggio
<ellolello> ciao a tutti....Sono in Università e sono collegato alla wifi....purtroppo ho scoperto che tutte le porte sono chiuse, eccezion fatta per la 22...avrei bisogno di utilizzare Transmission ;) (è un peccato non sfruttare tutta questa banda)
<ellolello> come posso fare?? pensavo tramire un proxy..maaaaa non ho alba
<jester-> calimero_82: non sono riparabili
<johack> jester- schermata nera
<calimero_82> jester-:  scusami ancora: sto leggendo sul forum di ubuntu che fanno distinzione tra errrori fisici e logici, questi che sono ?
<jester-> ellolello: te le chiude il server uni mica il sistema
<ellolello> ook...ma non c'e alcun modo quindi??
<jester-> calimero_82: forum o no settori danneggiati il disco è rovinato tipo quando gibolli la macchina
<gigirock> ellolello, fai trasmission dalla porta 80 ... da dove ci stai parlando
<ellolello> ok ok provo subito=)
<gigirock> ellolello, ma scarrica solo roba legale neh !?
<jester-> calimero_82: o quando ti martelli un dito, la diffrerenza è che il dito si ripara da solo la macchina la ripara il carrozziere il disco non è riparabile
<johack> jester- ho riavviato stessa situazione di prima
<jester-> johack: fai il ripristino che in 10 minuti risolvi
<jester-> !ripristino | johack
<ubot-it> johack: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<johack> jester- conviene mantenere 14.04 o  14.10
<johack> o 14.04 la versione della comunità??
<jester-> johack: in teoria sarebbe meglio la 14.10 poi dipende da cosa ci fai col pc, se ci lavori è meglio la 14.04 per il fatto LTS
<johack> jester- che  differenza cè con la versione della comunità
<jester-> johack: versione normale ne comunità e tanto meno i tarocchi mint e majorana
<calimero_82> grazie jester-
<johack> jester- non so nemmeno cosa sia
<jester-> sono delle distro copiate e taroccate
<johack> jester- con il ripristiono perdo tutte le applicazioni installate_?
<jester-> johack: se non fai cazzate ti rimangono i dati e le impostazioni della app installate
<jester-> come le rimetti sono gia configurate
<jester-> sostituisce il sistema
<johack> jester- nn cè bisogno di salvare i dati quindi?? se installo la 14.04 non cè problema a fare l'avanzamento alla 14.10
<jester-> johack: un backup dei dati andrebbe comunque fatto a priori
<jester-> se ti si scassa il disco perdi tutto
<johack> come faccion a evitare ppa dannosi
<cristian_c> Joshua^Dunamis, semplicemente, non installare ppa
<cristian_c> lol
<Joshua^Dunamis> cristian_c: grazie per il consiglio... ma non sono coinvolto... l'unico ppa esterno che ho su Ubuntu è un indicator per Unity che mi segnala quando i tasti NumLock e CapsLock sono attivi... nel mio Notebook mancano i leds relativi ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> che poi mi chiedo perché un piccolo, semplice ed utile indicator come questo non venga inserito nei repositories ufficiali... :O
<cristian_c> Joshua^Dunamis, era uscito johack
<Joshua^Dunamis> cristian_c: YOH... tranqui ;)
<gatta> Salve io ho un acer aspire one con ubuntu,non riesco a collegare il mio smartphone tramite usb nel senso che collegandolo non compare nulla.mi potreste aiutare?
<gigirock> che smartphone ?
<gigirock> che smartphone ? gatta
<gatta> Nella fattispecie lg l7 ma ho provato con altri e fa lo stesso
<gigirock> gatta, controlla che nell'android sia spuntata l'opzione memoria di massa o simili
<gatta> Nn so sinceramente dove visualizzare memoria di massa,il cell pero rileva il collegamento e il pc che nn lo legge
<gigirock> gatta, se inserisci una qualsiasi chiavetta usb funziona ?
<gatta> Ho provato con mouse usb e lo legge
<gigirock> si ok  ma una memoria di massa tipo disco o chiavetta funzionano ?
<gatta> Non ho provato x la verita xke nn ne ho
<gigirock> gatta, stacca il cello dal pc riattaccalo aspetta qlc secondo e poi dal terminale mandaci dmesg....
<gatta> Dal terminale lo legge il cell gia ho provato
<gigirock> gatta in che senso lo legge ?
<gatta> Nel senso che dal terminale invio il comando lusb nn ricordo se sia questo xke lhp trovato su un forum,cmq compare una lista di scritte in cui esce lg
<gatta> ???
<gigirock> eh quello significa che vede qualche device ma non significa che funziona poi
<gigirock> gatta, hai provato ad installare airdroid ?
<gigirock> gattafrancesco, , hai provato ad installare airdroid ?
<gattafrancesco> [   18.649069] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2437 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
<gattafrancesco> [   18.649081] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
<gattafrancesco> [   18.649090] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2442 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
<gattafrancesco> [   18.649101] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
<gattafrancesco> [   18.649110] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2447 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
<gattafrancesco> [   18.649122] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)
<gattafrancesco> [   18.649132] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2452 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:
<gigirock> yep
<gigirock> gattafrancesco, airdroid ?
<gattafrancesco> no
<gigirock> gattafrancesco, vai sul googleplay e installa airdroid poi se il telefono e' collegato allo stesso wifi sul pc scrivi web.airdroid.com
<gigirock> e segui le istruzioni
<gigirock> !info go-mtpfs
<ubot-it> Package go-mtpfs does not exist in trusty
<glpiana> gattafrancesco, collega il cellulare, vaiin impostazioni -> memoria, dovresti vedere in alto a destra tre pallini o roba simile, clicca lì, dimmi che voci vedi
<gigirock> gattafrancesco, almeno dicci come e' finita....
<gigirock> ecco .-....
<gegi> ciao a tutti
<gegi> come faccio a vedere quali programmi partono all'avvio con lubuntu?
<gigirock> !ciao | gegi
<ubot-it> gegi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gigirock> gegi, e che programmi dovrebbero partire ?
<gegi> boh non saprei, ultimamante ne ho installati e disinstallati parecchi, infatti il pc ne risente
<gigirock> gegi, non e' che tutti quelli che installi partono da soli all'avvio.....
<gegi> si questo lo so
<gegi> infatti chiedevo se c'era un modo per scoprire quali partono
<gigirock> gegi, se dal terminale dai sudo ps -eax vedi quali processi sono in esecuzione
<jester-> nessuno parte a meno che non sia un servizio
<matteo12658605> Ciao a tutti, sto installando Ubuntu tramite pennetta usb su un pc portatile, quali tra queste opzioni devo scegliere se voglio formattare TUTTO e ripeto TUTTO il computer compresi al sistemi operativi, foto musica ecc.. ecc... proprio TUTTO ? ecco le opzioni :  - Reinstalla Ubuntu        - Elimina Ubuntu 14.10 e reinstalla      - Installa Ubuntu 1
<matteo12658605> 4.10 a fianco di Ubuntu 14.10        - Cancella il disco e installa Ubuntu   ?  Grazie
<enzotib> matteo12658605, l'ultima
<matteo12658605> Cancella il disco e installa Ubuntu ?
<enzotib> yes
<matteo12658605> Okk, GRAZIEEE !!!! :)
<johack> salve a tutti!!! qualcuno pu; aiutarmi a ripristinare ubuntu_
<gegi> ragà come killo il processo daemon?
<gegi> mi "ruba" il 100% della cpu
<gegi> ?
<johack> salve!!! qualcuno mi aiuta a fare il ripristino di ubuntu???
<Luciph3r> qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi con il concetto di array ( che non mi entra ) relativo ad un esercizio ? Chiaramente C
<gegi> qualcuno è in grado di spiegarmi come mai non si killa il processo daemon?
<LostInMyHead> !chat | Luciph3r
<ubot-it> Luciph3r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luciph3r> ps -A
<Luciph3r> ok
<gegi> ragà quindi?
<Luciph3r> gegi: ps -A | grep daemon ... sudo killall ... sudo kill numero pid
<johack> Salve a tutti qualcuno mi aiuta???avviando ubuntu esce una schermata nera e niente altro. Premendo alt ctrl f2 entro in riga di comando. Digitando lightdm non parte nulla ma se faccio startx mi compare il desktop ma cmq non riesco a fare nulla
<johack> Come faccio a installare di nuovo il lightdm
<Luciph3r> johack: ma è una nuova installazione ?
<johack> No una vecchia
<Luciph3r> johack: lightdm lo butti giu da /etc/init.d/lightdm stop ( root ) .. startx ti manca il pannello ?
<johack> Avvio ubuntu da GRUB e mi compare la schermata nera
<Luciph3r> johack: a seguito di un aggiornamento ?
<johack> Ho pensato di andare in riga di comando e tentare di installare di nuovo lightdm
<johack> Ieri sera ho spento e stamattina ha fatto cosi
<Luciph3r> johack: prova ad aggiornare sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Luciph3r> magari si riprende
<giulio94> salve
<giulio94> sono passato a questo sistema operativo da poco ... sul pc portatile va benissimo ma sul fisso ho problemi con la tastiera senza fili
<giulio94> qualcuno pu; aiutarmi_
<johack> Ho provato già mille volte a farlo
<jester1-> giulio94: che tipo di problema
<jester1-> johack: che hai combinato per segare lightdm
<Luciph3r> johack: ma se vai di starx a mano il puntatore lo vedi ?
<jester1-> johack: se da startx non va il problema è sminchiamento driver video
<Luciph3r> jester1-: a me sulle 1me installazioni geforce capita spessino
<giulio94> in pratica
<Luciph3r> jester1-: nvidia ?
<giulio94> a parte che non riesco ad impostare l-inserimento testo italiano
<jester1-> Luciph3r: strano, nvidia non da problemi
<Luciph3r> jester1-: notebook quelli con la doppia scheda ... da poco ho sistemato
<giulio94> la tastiera senza fili non mi si installa proprio
<jester1-> giulio94: eh ma che problema hai con la tastiera senza fili
<giulio94> ho un ,ouse e tastiera logitech mx3200
<jester1-> giulio94: il mouse funza?
<jester1-> Luciph3r: doppia scheda in 14.10 basta mettere nvidia-prime
<jester1-> se è nvidia ati e non nvidia intel so cazzi
<akis24> sera
<giulio94> no ... nessuno dei due
<giulio94> adesso ho tastiera e mouse con i fili per risolvere qst problema altrimenti mi tocca tornare a windows
<jester1-> giulio94: se non  rispondi alle domande mica si risolve
<johack> Ho invidia Intel
<jester1-> giulio94: hai fatto labbinamento ricevitore periferiche?
<giulio94> no e non lo so fare
<jester1-> johack: installa nvidia-prime
<johack> Jester- sto installando
<jester1-> giulio94: abbimaneto = pigi il bottoncino sul ricevitore collegato alla usb e subito dopo quello su mouse e tastiera
<foxmix> no mi si apre mixx su lubuntu sepete per
<giulio94> a si questo l-ho fatto
<jester1-> johack: dovrebbe prendere per diendenza anche nvidia-331
<jester1-> giulio94: rifallo piu volte che se non abbinano non vanno
<jester1-> mai avuto problemi con roba del genere
<giulio94> quindi se nn vanno ammenoche non voglia usare tastiera e mouse vecchio mi tocca togliere ubuntu
<jester1-> foxmix: mixx sarebbe?
<giulio94> comunque per mettere l-inserimento in italiano_
<Luciph3r> jester1-: vado sempre una distro indietro ... ora ho sistemato ma ci ho perso 2 minutini ...
<jester1-> giulio94: se non vanno e col pensiero non riesce ne a scrivere ne muover il mouse o usi roba a filo o compatibile o vedi te se segarti linux
<johack> Jester- schermata di ubuntu che carica e ancora schermata nera
<jester1-> johack: hai riavviato?
<foxmix> dj interfaccia
<jester1-> foxmix: de che
<jester1-> foxmix: se perli per sigle mica si capisce
<johack> Certo jester-
<foxmix> programma di mix per tracce mp3
<giulio94> per risolvere l-inserimento di tastiera italiana come devo fare
<johack> Jester- se faccio startx funziona esce la schermata e anche il mouse
<jester1-> johack: qundi il sistema parte con startx?
<johack> Si jester-
<jester1-> johack: hai pacioccato lightdm con qualche utility?
<johack> Del tipo jester-
<foxmix> quando o pravato ubuntu si apriva poi ho istallato lubuntu perche e piu leggero pc vecchio
<jester1-> johack: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<jester1-> johack: non so se lubuntu ha il suo login
<johack> Jester- non capisco
<johack> OK installato che faccio adesso??
<johack> Reboot?
<jester1-> johack: termina sessione
<johack> Niente riavviato. Sempre schermata nera ma startx continua a funzionare
<jester1-> johack: sudo apt-get install gdm e quando chiede mettilo a default
<johack> Jester- fatto
<johack> Poi
<jester1-> johack: riavvia e vidi come butta
<johack> Jester- piccoli passi avanti. Ho la schermata di login entro e funziona
<johack> Ma è uno schifo
<johack> Errore mio ho selezionato il desktop sbagliato.
<johack> eccomi qui!!! funziona tutto jester- almeno così sembra!!!
<johack> jester- come posso fare un pò di pulizia
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | johack
<ubot-it> johack: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<giulio94> ho trovato una guida per far funzionare questi dispositivi su ubuntu 10.10 ... dove posso scaricare quella versione originale?
<jester-> giulio94: la 10.10 non è piu suppotata da anni
<johack> jester- ti ringrazio, ma alla fine quale è stato il problema??
<jester-> johack: che non si è capito per quale motivo lightdm è diventato indigesto
<jester-> e si è ovviato con gdm
<johack> come posso mettere a posto i driver delle scheda video??
<jester-> johack: che scheda
<johack> video
<jester-> eh ma che marca modello
<jester-> johack: lspci | grep -i vga
<johack> nvidia geforce 310m
<domemanc> Salve a tutti quale versione di itunes o simile posso installare su ubuntu 14.04 per riconoscere ipad?
<jester-> johack: fa vedere tutto lspci sul pastebin
<jester-> !pate | johack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pate'
<jester-> !paste | johack
<ubot-it> johack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Cetto> Buonasera, ho un problema con la tastiera, mi ha cambiato tutti i caratteri della punteggiatura , cosa posso fare
<johack> jester- http://pastebin.com/ZyqEU1gd
<jester-> johack: sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> sempe le paste
<jester-> sempre nel paste
<domemanc> Salve a tutti quale versione di itunes o simile posso installare su ubuntu 14.04 per riconoscere ipad?
<johack> http://pastebin.com/DS7hsSXk
<jester-> domemanc: non esiste itunes per linux
<domemanc> neanche con wine gira?
<jester-> johack: 14.10?
<johack> 14.04
<jester-> johack: hai aggiunto un ppa per nvidia?
<johack> no che io ricorda
<jester-> nella 14.04 non ci sono i nvidia.331 comunque vedo instllati i 304 3 nvidia prime
<jester-> qundi dovrebbe essere a posto
<johack> jester- quindi lascio così come si trova
<jester-> il sistema funza?
<johack> per adesso si
<jester-> johack: i driver video sono a posto
<johack> jester- ti ringrazio veramente tanto!!!! alla prossima ;)
<johack> salve a tutti!!!! come faccio a rendere l'avvio di ubuntu più veloce??
<e123> Qualcuno mi può aiutare? Ho dimenticato la password dell'utente e non come fare
<pdor> che ne dite se smonto da gparted una partizione ntfs....poi la metto su virtualbox e ci faccio scandisk con xp ...poi se riavvio la ntfs me la ritrovo su xubuntu? o faccio i soliti casini?
<enzotib> pdor, montare una partizione su VBox non è banale
<pdor> ma se ci riesco dopo tutto torna come prima?
<pdor> enzotib: non si riesce a farlo da impostazioni aggiungi controller o disco?
<enzotib> pdor, no, da lì aggiungi un controller virtuale, non uno reale
<enzotib> lo stesso vale per i dischi
<pdor> ci sono guide? e' tanto difficile?
<enzotib> pdor, certo, c'è una guida, aspe'
<enzotib> pdor, scrivi: locate UserManual.pdf
<pdor> qui?
<enzotib> pdor, no, in un terminale
<pdor> ehm...di xp?
<pdor> okok
<enzotib> pdor, vai al paragrafo 9.9
<pdor> enzotib: spe
<pdor> cristo ma nasconderlo di piu no?
<pdor> enzotib: in italiano no?
<enzotib> pdor, leggi tutti i warning che ti dà
<enzotib> pdor, no, solo inglese
<pdor> enzotib: poi scommetto che alla fine scandisk non me lo fa fare perche' deve avere accesso esclusivo ecc
<enzotib> pdor, ma cos'ha sta partizione che non va?
<pdor> non lo so ho avto dei problemi tempo fa  ...oggi mi e' venuta questa idea...:)
<woden> ciao vorrei installare UBUNTU sul mio netbook mi potete dare un link con una versione adatta?
<woden> ho un compaq mini 110
<LostInMyHead1> !versione | woden
<ubot-it> woden: per conoscere la tua versione, apri un terminale e digita lsb_release -a
<woden> ed ho provato ad installare le ultime versioni sul sito ma non va
<LostInMyHead1> scusa
<LostInMyHead1> !requisiti | woden
<ubot-it> woden: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<woden> sto cercando di installarlo per la prima volta
<woden> mi da errore sul boot
<woden> mi servirebbe un link con una versione netbook
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-13
<frodolollobaggin> ciao
<frodolollobaggin> mi serve aiuto perchè ho un portatile hp con w8.1 installato, supporto UEFI e pur seguendo la guida non riesco nemmeno ad installare ubuntu; in pratica all'avvio del pc non riesco a "far leggere prima" il cd con ubuntu sopra...
<dapportatile> Buonasera (?) a tutti
<dapportatile> Sul mio portatile non riesco a disabilitare il suono di avvio dei Tamburelli con Ubuntu 14.04, sapete come disabilitarlo con un modo efficente?
<akis24> giorno
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<perny> ciao a tutti, da ieri non posso visionare alcune pagine web xke richiede l'aggiornamento di adobe flash, ma quando provo ad aggiornarlo mi dice sia già aggiornato...
<LostInMyHead> perny: da un pezzo adobe non rilascia più versioni per linux, devi usare chrome
<LostInMyHead> che ha una sua versione interna che invece è aggiornata
<perny> LostInMyHead: uso iceweasel, ma non ho mai avuto problemi fino a ieri
<perny> di chrome e in genereale di google non mi fido molto
<ExPBoy> ?
<LostInMyHead> perny: evidentemente non hai trovato finora flash che richiedessero funzioni presenti nell'ultima versione
<LostInMyHead> ma è un dato di fatto
<LostInMyHead> adobe non rilascia più flash per linux
<perny> bohh soliti siti giro :S
<LostInMyHead> l'unica maniera è chrome
<perny> ma cazz un broswer come firefox, xke cazz non si adatta?
<LostInMyHead> perny:  e incontrerai tale problema  sempre più spesso
<ExPBoy> perny, non alterarti
<LostInMyHead> non è un problema di browser
<LostInMyHead> è una scelta di adobe
<perny> maledetta!
<perny> ExPBoy ;-)
<LostInMyHead> è una scelta di mercato, condivisibile sotto molti aspetti
<ExPBoy> eggià
<chicco> raga mi sono accorto che a pc spento il led della tastiera rimane acceso. E' normale?
<chicco> raga ma anche a voi rimane accesa la tastiera a pc spento?
<enzotib> chicco, non ho un desktop da tempo immemore, solo laptop
<chicco> per la verità il problema è un altro e mi spiego meglio: il num lock all'avvio è spento ( e per digitare la password devo accenderlo) e quanto arresto il pc rimane acceso
<chicco> raga avevo un problema con il pc che non spegneva. ho modificato il grub come da post ubuntu e ora si è spento finalmente. ma solo la prima volta............perchè?
<cristian_c> chicco, post ubuntu?
<chicco> dal forum voglio dire  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=584641
<chicco> ciao cristian ti ricordi?
<chicco> anche no.. chissa in quanti ti rompiamo
<cristian_c> chicco, aspetta
<cristian_c> chicco, premendo esc , cosa esce?
 * LostInMyHead immagina cristian_c indossare gli occhiali e frogliare il librone contabile dei supporti alla ricerca di chicco
<cristian_c> chicco, quindi hai aggiunto acpi=off
<chicco> ora ti spiego: sulla riga quiet splash ho aggiunto acpi=force ma nulla la volta dopo ho messo mpi=off , ho fatto update shutdown e si è spento!
<chicco> solo che ho provato a fare arresta dopo averlo riacceso e sono di nuovo al punto di partenza.
<cristian_c> force?
<cristian_c> dove l'hai visto force?
<chicco> scusa apm=off !!
<cristian_c> chicco, sì, ma non le vedo queste cose nel topic da te linkato
<chicco> sul forum ora lo ricerco forse era un altro ma sempre sul forum
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> chicco, puoi ripristinare il grub?
<cristian_c> magari si vede cosa esce con il tasto esc
<chicco> che intendi per ripristinare il grub?
<chicco> togliere quanto ho aggiunto?
<cristian_c> chicco, sì, dalla riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<chicco> cmq il post era questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=392720&p=4278846&hilit=apm%3Doff#p4278846
<chicco> allora
<chicco> lo levo  e arresto. quando devo premere esc?
<cristian_c> 'Provato con acpi=off, acpi=force, apm_poweroff ma nessuna risolve il problema.'
<cristian_c> beh...
<chicco> si apm=off si è spento!
<chicco> solo che la volta dopo no
<cristian_c> chicco, apri il file /etc/default/grub in scrittura, rimuovi ciò che hai aggiunto, lo salvi, riavvii
<cristian_c> e infine provi a spegnere
<chicco> e l'esc?
<cristian_c> chicco, se non si spegne, premi esc
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata di ciò che esce
<chicco> eccomi
<chicco> dove mando fotina?
<chicco> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !image | chicco
<ubot-it> chicco: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<chicco> https://imgur.com/D0heEZB
<fujio47> buonasera vorrei sapere se è possibile trovare i driver per una stampamte multifunzione Canon MX310 che passando ad Ubuntu non funziona
<cristian_c> chicco, sto provando a caricare la pagina, un attimo
<cristian_c> fujio47, beh, intanto l'hai collegata alla porta usb e poi...?
<chicco> cristian,ok
<cristian_c> ok, aperta
<fujio47> e poi inizia la stampa ma si blocca subito. inokltre non funziona lo scanner e il fax
<fujio47> ho installato driver di una mx300 perchè non trovo altro
<cristian_c> chicco, questa foto l'ho già vista
<cristian_c> sicuro sia stata scattata ora?
<cristian_c> fujio47, ok
<cristian_c> fujio47, ma il problema si verifica prima o dopo aver installato quel driver?
<chicco> si è molto simile ad un'latra che ti avevo mandato 1settimana fa. ma questa è appena fatta
<fujio47> dopo
<cristian_c> chicco, ok
<cristian_c> chicco, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2165794.html
<cristian_c> fujio47, e prima hai provato?
<fujio47> no pensavo di non poterla usare senza driver
<cristian_c> fujio47, beh, magari era già incluso nel sistema e bastava aggiungere la stampante dalla finestra stampanti
<cristian_c> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-PIXMA_MX310
<cristian_c> funziona perfettamente, a quanto dice openprinting
<cristian_c> chicco, praticamente non esiste un log dello shutdown, a quanto è scritto
<cristian_c> da varie parti, che non è possibile registrare da un certo punto in poi
<cristian_c> chicco, ma se in quella schermata, premi qualche tasto sulla tastiera, cosa appare?
<chicco> non so dovrei provare...
<cristian_c> chicco, prova e posta nuova schermata
<fujio47> ok cristian_c la stampante funziona ma lo scanner no
<cristian_c> fujio47, perfetto, per lo scanner, vediamo cosa dice il sito di sane
<cristian_c> PIXMA MX310 	USB 	0x04a9/0x1728 	Complete 	Flatbed and ADF scan. All resolutions supported (up to 1200DPI) 	pixma (0.17.4) 	sane-pixma
<cristian_c> fujio47, anche questo è pienamente supportato
<fujio47> come faccio ad usarlo? il problema è che con xp avevo un tool di canon con cui scannerizavo facilmente
<ShlomoNewman> Salve ho installato Eclipse mi serviva un editor per modificare files html. Carico un file html ma non ho capito se devo installare un editor o altro. grazie
<cristian_c> fujio47, beh, ovviamente serve il programma
<cristian_c> fujio47, simple-scan dovrebbe essere già preinstallato
<cristian_c> fujio47, apri la dash e digita: simple scan
<fujio47> fatto fatto GRAZIE
<cristian_c> !eclipse | ShlomoNewman
<ubot-it> ShlomoNewman: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<fujio47> devo studiare ancora tanto per usare ubuntu al meglio
<cristian_c> fujio47, funge tutto?
<cristian_c> il fax si usa da pc?
<cristian_c> Io lo uso normalmente senza pc
<fujio47> provo
<cristian_c> !aptana
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aptana'
<cristian_c> !info aptana
<ubot-it> Package aptana does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> ShlomoNewman, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Aptana
<cristian_c> forse aptana
<ShlomoNewman> grazie vado a provare
<chicco> cristian, non mi fa digitare nulla e la schermata è sempre quella
<cristian_c> chicco, in quella schermata se premi un tasto non appaiono messaggi?
<chicco> no
<cristian_c> ok
<chicco> cristian, una domanda: i driver della scheda pci wifi devono essere aggiornati ? io l'ho montata  e funziona ma.. i drivere devo scaricarli in qualche maniera?
<cristian_c> chicco,     sudo gedit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<cristian_c> chicco, magari la scheda è già riconosciuta
<chicco> si infatti navigo tranquillamente
<cristian_c> chicco, una domanda: se rimuovi la scheda wifi dal case, tutto ricomincia a funzionare?
<Dany> Buona sera tecnici, volevo chiedervi se è normale che il portatile si spegne all'improvviso... è due giorni che mi si spegne dal nulla (sò che non è una domanda molto specifica e mi scuso di questo, ma non saprei a chi chiedere in questo momento) grazie anticipatamente
<cristian_c> chicco, allora i driver sono contenuti già nel kernel di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Dany, a chicco invece non gli si spegne mai, fate a cambio :D
<Dany> sarebbe l'ideale :D
<cristian_c> Dany, hai verificato che non si tratti di un problema hardware?
<chicco> non lo so dovrei provare a togliere la pci dalla mainboard
<cristian_c> un componente che si sta guastando ad esempio
<cristian_c> chicco, ok
<cristian_c> chicco, magari fai prima questa prova, se hai una wifi usb
<cristian_c> che rimuovi prima di arrestare il sistema, oppure prova un attimo con ethernet
<Dany> prima cosa ho visionato le opzioni del risparmio energia.. tutto ok. e anche altre opzioni non danno problemi... sarei arrivato alla conclusione che se si scalda si spegne.. me lo potreste confermare?
<chicco> devo scappare 1 ora. ti ritrovo o ci si scrive domani?
<cristian_c> chicco, se l'errore persiste, prova ad aprire il file /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<chicco> ok cm provo
<chicco> si
<chicco> e poi?
<cristian_c> chicco, una domanda: ma da live riesci ad arrestare il sistema?
<chicco> da live vuol di re che devo re-infilare il disco e caricarlo in live?
<chicco> dovrei provare...
<cristian_c> Dany, lo puoi confermare controllando le temperature, e sì è plausibile che avvenga causa surriscaldamento
<cristian_c> una forma di protezione del pc
<cristian_c> chicco, sì, prova
<cristian_c> chicco, anche in live esiste l'opzione per l'arresto del sistema
<cristian_c> chicco, prova in live con la wifi pci accesa e funzionante
<Dany> cristian_c proverò a trovare qualche programma su forum e speriamo sia questa mia preoccupazione
<cristian_c> Dany, esiste già
<cristian_c> !lmsensors | Dany
<ubot-it> Dany: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<Dany> di defoult?
<cristian_c> Dany, segui le istruzioni contenute nella guida
<Dany> ok, ci provo immediatamente
<cristian_c> Dany, va installato
<chicco> ok provo e ti fo sapere piu tardi. intanto grazie cristian
<Dany> ok ;)
<cristian_c> chicco, a poi
<chicco> ok
<Dany> su add-on opzionali, mi consigli di aggiungere tutto? mi riferisco ai due programmi
<Dany> e naturalmente d usf
<cristian_c> Dany, a quale comando ti riferisci?
<Dany> sia lmsensor che hddtemp
<cristian_c> Dany, basta installare i pacchetti
<cristian_c> Dany, se parli degli indicatori grafici
<Dany> esatto
<cristian_c> non saprei
<cristian_c> perché cambiano da DE a DE e da versione a versione
<cristian_c> Dany, per il momento utilizzalo in un terminale, come faccio io a volte
<cristian_c> tanto ti serve comprendere la natura del problema
<Dany> utilizzo sempre terminale come se fossi uno che ne capisce eheheh
<Dany> ho installato i due programmi
<cristian_c> beh, diciamo che non so quale plugin è disponibile sul tuo sistema
<cristian_c> il terminale invece è universale
<Dany> hai consigli gestionali ?
<cristian_c> Dany, sulla guida no
<Dany> ok mi riporto alla guida...
<cristian_c> configuri con sudo sensors-detect
<cristian_c> e rispondi via via alle domande
<Dany> NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.o .. mi chiede di inserire il range by using dashes
<Dany> ????
<Dany> rispondendo alle domande che mi chiede
<fujio47> cristian_c funziona tutto. Grazie!
<cristian_c> Dany, ti suggerisce qualcosa?
<Dany> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9504857/
<cristian_c> Dany, pastebinna
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fujio47, anche il fax?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Dany, 10 temperature?
<cristian_c> comunque, 76 e 69 gradi per i core, sono tanti
<Dany> non ne ho idea ahahah
<cristian_c> Dany, scusa, perché hai configurato visto che già funzionava?
<cristian_c> :O
<Dany> premetto che stò tenendo il case sulle gambe... e la ventola forse ne risente
<cristian_c> Dany, non si tiene sulle gambe laddove ci sono le griglie di aspirazione
<cristian_c> per la ventola
<Dany> hai ragione provvedo subito
<Dany> e quindi nn dovrei configirare nulla...?!
<Dany> configurare*
<cristian_c> Dany, ma l'avevi già installato?
<Dany> no
<Dany> solo quando me lo hai detto te
<cristian_c> hai dato prima sensors e poi sensors-detect
<cristian_c> e non il contrario, mmmm
<Dany> si per vedere se funzionava
<Dany> avevo visto da guida.. avevo terminale aperto e poi ho letto il tuo comando sudo
<cristian_c> Dany, beh, comunque presumo che il laptop abbia scheda nvidia dedicata
<Dany> si
<cristian_c> quindi intel + nvidia?
<cristian_c> cioè 2 gpu in totale
<Dany> si
<cristian_c> Dany, beh, allora devi fermare questo stillicidio di calore generato :D
<cristian_c> Dany, che scheda è la nvidia?
<Dany> quadro with cuda
<cristian_c> looool
<cristian_c> ora capisco la presenza abnorme di sensori
<Dany> dice che sia buona come scheda ;)
<cristian_c> sembra una workstation :P
<cristian_c> Dany, digita: lshw -c display | grep driver
<Dany> ok
<Dany> sudo però
<cristian_c> Dany, no
<Dany> non riesco se nn suno super user
<Dany> sono*
<cristian_c> mmmmm, strano, non dovrebe essere richiesto
<Dany> ok fatto
<Dany> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9504926/
<cristian_c> Dany, lspci -k
<Dany> ok
<Dany> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9504936/
<Dany> sai quanto vorrei capirci quanto te ???? mi da una rabbia
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216GLM [Quadro FX 880M] (rev a2)
<fujio47> si
<cristian_c> Dany, e invece no, c'è soltanto la nvidia nel pc
<Dany> ok quindi non la "killo"
<cristian_c> Dany, ma hai installato bumblebee o simili?
<cristian_c> nel caso non ti fa vedere la intel
<cristian_c> di quale pc si tratta?
<Dany> bumblebee no e nn saprei dirti simili cmq
<cristian_c> fujio47, non sapevo il fax si potesse gestire da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Dany, ok
<Dany> chiedevi a me quale pc è?
<ange11> dual boot windows 8 ubuntu 14.10 , mi potete indicare una guida esaustiva e sicura?
<jester-> ange11: una guida per?
<Dany> cristian_c grazie infinite
<Dany> a presto
<cristian_c> Dany, sì
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> di quale pc si tratta?
<Dany> il mio ???
<cristian_c> eh
<ange11> installare ubuntu 14.10 in dual boot con win. 8, io ''parto'' da windows 8
<Dany> hp EliteBook 8540w
<jester-> !installazione | ange11
<Dany> ok nn chiedevi a me..ciao
<ubot-it> ange11: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !uefi | ange11
<ubot-it> ange11: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jester-> !usbwin | ange11
<ubot-it> ange11: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ange11> ...
<LostInMyHead> ......
<ange11> ok , veloci e gentili nel rispondere :) leggerò attentamente, grazie
<fujio47> si volevo dire che funziona dalla stampante
<cristian_c> fujio47, ah, ecco
<nikolino> salve
<nikolino> ho bisogno di supporto per spostare dati di mysql
<cristian_c> nikolino, dove si trovano i dati?
<cristian_c> e in che formato eventualmente?
<nikolino> in var lib mysql
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> in che formato?
<nikolino> ho modificato il file di configurazione  in etc mysql my.cnf
<cristian_c> ibdata?
<nikolino> ed /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<nikolino> ed /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<nikolino> oltre a etc apparmor.d  usr.sbin.mysqld
<nikolino> lo spazio in cui memorizzo si è esaurito a causa dei database, quindi vorrei spostare la directory di salvataggio su di un hdd piu capiente
<nikolino> sono ore che ci provo tutte le guide dicono la stessa cosa ma non riesco a farlo partire
<LostInMyHead> se specifiche che guide, e che errori ti dà...
<nikolino> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2202446 per esempio l'errore è    ...fail!
<nikolino> ti posto il file di log
<nikolino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9505820/
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> nikolino, quali comandi hai digitato?
<nikolino> in che senso?
<cristian_c> <nikolino> sono ore che ci provo tutte le guide dicono la stessa cosa ma non riesco a farlo partire
<cristian_c> !sql | nikolino
<nikolino> ho spulciato le guide ti riassumo quello che ho fatto in pasterbin
<ubot-it> nikolino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<cristian_c> nikolino, la parte 'Operazioni di backup'
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql/BackupDatabase
<nikolino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9505864/
<nikolino> il backup l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> nikolino, dove vengono visualizzati i messaggi di errore?
<nikolino> nel terninale e da qui che lavoro nel server
<cristian_c> nikolino, ok, quindi quale comando?
<cristian_c> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<cristian_c> ?
<TorbidSam> Hi
<cybernova> !english | TorbidSam
<ubot-it> TorbidSam: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<TorbidSam> scusa sono italiano
<TorbidSam> Non avevo letto che il canale era italiano
<TorbidSam> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> TorbidSam, dipende
<cybernova> !qualcuno | TorbidSam
<ubot-it> TorbidSam: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> TorbidSam, poni la domanda
<Guest73022> ciao, ho un adattatore wifi ew-7811un, mi vede il router ma non si collega
<krabador> Guest73022, controllato che la password sia corretta
<Guest73022> krabador, si giustissima
<TorbidSam> Ho installato jMonkeyEngine ( piattaforma JAva ) che dal sito era .sh ( pesa circa 353MB). Ho seguito una guida online che diceva che per installare un .sh bastavano due comandi chmod e bash, solo che dopo l'installazione il programma non parte
<TorbidSam> clicco ma non parte
<krabador> Guest73022, e che il router non abbia la lista di indirizzi mac a cui consentire la connessione?
<Guest73022> krabador, il pc in questione è compreso nella lista
<cybernova> TorbidSam, non diamo supporto a pacchetti non presenti nei repo
<TorbidSam> come faccio a sapere se quel programma è in una repo?
<nikolino> fatto
<nikolino> niente non va
<krabador> TorbidSam, sudo apt-cache search nomeprogramma
<Guest73022> la precedente chiavetta funzionava, questa non va
<cybernova> TorbidSam, o anche dal software center e se non lo trovi significa che non c'è
<krabador> Guest73022, non sono tutte uguali, esattamente come il loro eventuale supporto software
<TorbidSam> Ho capito. Grazie
<krabador> Guest73022, http://askubuntu.com/questions/509498/is-there-a-standard-wifi-driver-for-the-edimax-ew-7811un
<Guest73022> krabador, ho installato (spero bene) il software linux in dotazione, era in formato .sh e l'ho lanciato con ./nome.sh
<krabador> TorbidSam, per quanto riguarda il funzionamento di software al di fuori dei repository , consulta tutta la documentazione possibile delle risorse web del software
<krabador> *ufficiali
<TorbidSam> Ho cercato, non trovo niente simile al mio problema!
<TorbidSam> Per un'eventuale rimozione del programma come posso procedere?
<akis24> sera
<TorbidSam> 'sera
<TorbidSam> non trovo la cartella di un programma che non compare nemmeno se stampo tutti i programmi installlati... come posso eliminarlo?
<TorbidSam> nel menù delle applicazioni compare ( chiaramente se premo sopra non parte)
<akis24> TorbidSam: da terminale prova dare   locate nome programma      e vedi se trova qualcosa
<TorbidSam> Ok non trovate niente, però compare ancora l'icona del programma
<akis24> TorbidSam: di che programma parliamo ?
<TorbidSam> jMonkeyEngine
<TorbidSam> piattaforma Java
<akis24> TorbidSam: non credo ci sia nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cybernova> TorbidSam, devi consultare il manuale sul sito del produttore, non possiamo sapere cosa ha installato o cosa ha fatto
<TorbidSam> Ho capito... grazie
<cybernova> prego
<TorbidSam> Per quanto riguarda la pulizia da file inutili ( come la cache,cronologia, file inutilizzati dopo un'installazione ) su windows utilizzavo CCleaner, c'è un programma simile o Linux provvede già da sè con quei tipi di file?
<akis24> TorbidSam: bleachbit credo si chiami
<TorbidSam> Ma è efficace?
<akis24> TorbidSam: si
<cybernova> !pulireubuntu | TorbidSam guarda anche qua
<ubot-it> TorbidSam guarda anche qua: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<TorbidSam> Grazie
<TorbidSam> Invece esiste una combinazione di tasti che mette a posto le dimensioni di una pagina web?
<cybernova> TorbidSam, quello è dipendente dal browser che utilzzi, probabilmente le combo più comuni sono uguali a quelle che trovi su winz
<CaneRandagio> s'era
<CaneRandagio> 'sera
<akis24> !ciao | CaneRandagio
<ubot-it> CaneRandagio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Dany> Salve, ma prelink e preload servono?
#ubuntu-it 2014-12-14
<akis24> giorno
<remi> Buongiorno
<akis24> !ciao | remi
<ubot-it> remi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<remi> grazie
<massi> aiuto il mio compter i chiete la psw aministratore ma io non lo mai inserita!!!
<cristian_c> massi, l'hai scelta in fase di installazione
<akis24> massi: dai quella che hai inserito in fase di installazione
<akis24> ops
<massi> il mio windows e craccato!!!
<akis24> massi: qui siamo su #ubuntu-it  chiedi su ##windows
<cristian_c> loool
<massi> si ma su google mi dicono di scaricare ubuntu e masterizzare il file iso
<cristian_c> massi, su google?
<cristian_c> in che senso ti 'dicono su google'?
<cristian_c> massi, che poi non ho capito qual è il tuo problema
<akis24> !dettagli | massi
<ubot-it> massi: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<akis24> massi:  ti ripeto ancora per problemi che riguardano sistemi operativi diversi da ubuntu hai sbagliato canale
<massi> va be grazie lo stesso buona domenica
<akis24> perfetto
<cristian_c> lol
<LostInMyHead> akis24: qual'è il trucco?
<akis24> LostInMyHead: trucco ?
<LostInMyHead> il trucco per farlo uscire così facilemente.....
<akis24> LostInMyHead:  ah nessun trucco usava winz non ubuntu
<seba24> salve.. che succede se per sbaglio installo linux a 64 bit su un pc a 32 bit?
<LostInMyHead> ti ci volgio vedere
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<hiei1983> ciao
<hiei1983> han fixato quindi sta cosa dello schermo nero dopo st'ultimo aggiornamento?
<hiei1983> o han risolto con n'altro update?
<hiei1983> ovviamente entro con la versione precedente dalle opzioni avanzate
<jester-> hiei1983: non mi pare ci fosse un problema schermo nero
<hiei1983> e come mai non vedo nulla allora all'avvio?
<hiei1983> e non ero il solo mi pare
<jester-> hiei1983: il problema è tuo non generale
<hiei1983> l'altro ieri qui leggevo il mio stesso probvlema
<hiei1983> di altri che han riavviato dopo l'aggiornamento
<LostInMyHead> probrabilmente avrai avuto i driver proprietari :P
<jester-> e sarà legato a ppa o simili
<jester-> che scheda video hai
<hiei1983> i dirver son quelli open configurati automaticamente all'installazione
<hiei1983> non li ho toccati
<hiei1983> ati radeon 5830
<jester-> sicuro di non aver installato i proprietari?
<LostInMyHead> spiegherebbe tutto ...
<jester-> o quasi
<hiei1983> nono, dice "questo dispositivo sta usando il driver raccomandato, aperto ora ora
<LostInMyHead> aggiornamento kernel + driver ati = schermo nero (anche se non sono sicuro nelle ultime versiono)
<hiei1983> usa X.Org X srrver
<hiei1983> che è quello raccomandato
<jester-> hiei1983: se hai lo schermo nero come fai a vedere
<hiei1983> come ho detto prima, ho avviato la versione precedente dalle opzioni avanzate di avvio
<hiei1983> da 2-3 giorni lo sto avviando così
<jester-> hiei1983: allora è il kernel con ati buggato continua ad usare il penultimo kernel
<LostInMyHead> capisco, il kernel precedente ... buon lavoro jester- .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLexgOxsZu0
<jester-> hiei1983: non ha ordinato il medico di avere il kernel ultimo grido
<hiei1983> mica l'ho chiesto io eh
<hiei1983> son gli aggiornamenti software standard
<hiei1983> ho fgatto aggiorna
<hiei1983> mi ha detto di riavviare
<hiei1983> e ho riavviato
<hiei1983> lol
<xubuntu098> salve qualcuno potrebbe darmi dei chiarimenti
<jester-> hiei1983: ok visto che il problema è quello parti con il kernel precedente
<hiei1983> come si assegna di default quello? nn ricordo come si impostava
<hiei1983> o devo andar a manina con gedit?
<LostInMyHead> xubuntu098: non lo sappiamo
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi | xubuntu098
<ubot-it> xubuntu098: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> hiei1983: lo rimuovi e pace, comunque aggiornando chiede se vuoi aggiornare pure le linux image
<xubuntu098> LostInMyHead:  esattamente vorrei installare xbuntu da usb e volevo sapere se è in italiano
<xubuntu098> e prima di procedere magari provarlo in "virtuale"
<hiei1983> con quale comando si rimuove?
<jester-> hiei1983: uname -r che risponde
<hiei1983> spe
<LostInMyHead> xubuntu098: ci sono i pacchetti per la lingua
<hiei1983> 3.13.0.40
<LostInMyHead> ma credo che di base sia abbia l'italiano
<hiei1983> l'errore lo da con 0-43
<LostInMyHead> hiei1983: scusa come hai controllato il driver in uso?
<jester-> hiei1983: dpkg -l | gerp linux-image
<jester-> hiei1983: c'è 3.13.0-43-generic
<hiei1983> su driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> LostInMyHead: è il kernel
<cristian_c> xubuntu098, puoi pure provarlo in live
<hiei1983> si c'è quello
<xubuntu098> cristian_c:  ed esattamente come dovrei fare?
<hiei1983> che è quello che c'è in avvio di default
<hiei1983> infatti dalle opzioni avanzate scelgo la terza voce, che è appunto 0-40
<LostInMyHead> scusa "questo dispositivo sta usando il driver raccomandato" su driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> hiei1983: sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-3.13.0-43-generic
<hiei1983> sisi
<cristian_c> xubuntu098, fai il boot da usb, quando appare il menù di scelta, utilizza 'Prova xubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> o simile
<LostInMyHead> significa che stai usando quello proprietario
<hiei1983> tra parentesi dice che è quello open
<hiei1983> spe riprendiamo fra na mezzoretta
<hiei1983> mi chiaman per mangiare
<hiei1983> a dopo
<xubuntu098> ok cristian_c
<xubuntu098> vediamo provo
<xubuntu098> semmai ritorno
<pigeta1> giorno
<pigeta1> ho problemi che non riesco a risolvere(audio/sceda audio) provando anche con la reinstallazione non ho risolto.
<pigeta1> spero che una installazione nuova posso risolvere
<jester-> pigeta1: prova da live se suona in live suona anche da installato
<pigeta1> tra ubuntu e kubuntu c'è qualche differenza?
<pigeta1> sempre di audio parlando?
<jester-> pigeta1: kubuntu è piu tosta e sul convenzionale
<Metty98> io ho un problema per scaricare ubuntu
<Metty98> quando faccio il riavvio per scaricare ubuntu trova un'errore o mancanza di file
<pigeta1> più tosta?
<jester-> Metty98:riavvio per scaricare?
<jester-> pigeta1: è fatta meglio
<jester-> a mio parere
<Metty98> quando faccio il riavvio non serve perche dice che manca un file o errore
<jester-> Metty98: spiega il riavvio per scaricare
<jester-> Metty98: si scarica da qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.10/release/
<pigeta1> ma forse metty98 sta facendo upgrade?
<Metty98> allora io apro la cartella di ubuntu dopo di che clicco su "wubi" e dopo eseguo tutto mi dice di fare il riavvio e quando lo fa dice che manca qualcosa o errore
<Metty98> credo
<jester-> se parla di scaricare
<jester-> Metty98: wubi è una ciofeca
<Metty98> aahhaha
<Metty98> quindi cosa dovrei fare per scaricare
<jester-> installa dentro a winz e dura 3 giorni poi non parte piu una sega
<Metty98> cosa dovrei fare
<jester-> Metty98: devi fare installazione su partizione
<Metty98> quindi ??
<jester-> !installazione | Metty98
<ubot-it> Metty98: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Metty98> ho bisogno per forza del dvd o pennetta '
<Metty98> ??
<jester-> si
<Metty98> (y)
<Metty98> grazie mille
<AlessandroG9> si può installare xubuntu 14.10 a fianco di ubuntu 14.04? nel senso di dual boot xubuntu e ubuntu?
<LostInMyHead> si
<AlessandroG9> grazie
<jester-> AlessandroG9: yess e altri ennesimi sistemi
<AlessandroG9> ok
<LostInMyHead> scusa una ttimo però...
<LostInMyHead> un attimo!
<AlessandroG9> cosa succede se installo un sistema operativo a 32bit su un computer a 64bit?
<ExPBoy> niente
<Niky03> cosa succede se installo ubuntu a 32bit su un pc da 64bit?
<ExPBoy> ancora?
<ExPBoy> inutiel che cambi nick
<ExPBoy> e fai la stessa domanda
<_Matteo_> chi io ??
<ExPBoy> no
<Niky03> veramente sono entrato adesso nella chat
<_Matteo_> a scusa
<_Matteo_> niky03 e che ne puoi sapere se cela aveva con te ???
<ExPBoy> Niky03,  si e Alessandro69?
<Niky03> ki è alessandro69?
<ExPBoy> * AlessandroG9 (4f2fd17a@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.79.47.209.122)
<ExPBoy>  Niky03 (4f2fd17a@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.79.47.209.122
<ExPBoy> stesso ip
<ExPBoy> :P
<LostInMyHead> si legge
<Niky03> :(
<ExPBoy> sgamato
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> lol
<LostInMyHead> ahahahaha
<hiei1983> rieccomi
<hiei1983> cmq la scheda video come driver raccomandato usa quello con alla fine (open source, testato)
<hiei1983> da praticamente sempre
<hiei1983> ora apro pastebin e incollo l'errore del purge
<hiei1983> spe
<_Matteo_> ExPBoy quando metto il cd e faccio il riavvio che devo installare il sistema operativo mi esce scritto che INFORMAZIONI "impossibile caricare l'applicazione o il sistema operativo. File necessario mancante o contenente errori
<ExPBoy> eh
<LostInMyHead> hiei1983: dammi: sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<ExPBoy> _Matteo_, cosa non è chiaro?
<_Matteo_> quanto metto il sistema operativo di ubuntu e riavvio il pc non dovrebbe partire ubuntu ?
<ExPBoy> _Matteo_, non posso sapere cosa tu abbia fatto
<hiei1983> prima c'era PCI (sysfs)
<ExPBoy> !installazione | _Matteo_
<ubot-it> _Matteo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<hiei1983> poi è spuntato
<hiei1983>  configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<ExPBoy> !iso | _Matteo_
<ubot-it> _Matteo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<_Matteo_> io ho solamente scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu con utorrent e poi l'ho spostata sul dvd
<hiei1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9515143/ i 2 comandi precedenti
<ExPBoy> _Matteo_, e hai sbagliato
<_Matteo_> e come dovrei fare ?
<ExPBoy> devi scrivere la iso su dvd segui la guida
<_Matteo_> vabbe eventualmente la voglio mettere sulla penetta ??
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> !usbwin | _Matteo_
<ubot-it> _Matteo_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<AlessandroG9> la smetto con la stessa domanda ma ho ficcato questi file di installazione di xubuntu su la mia pennetta usb ma quando spengo e riaccendo il pc accedendo al bios dice che non è inserita nessuna pennetta usb perchè?
<ExPBoy> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<AlessandroG9> in italiano: ho messo i file di installazione di xubuntu sulla mia pennetta usb usando creatore dischi di avvio ubuntu, dal mio sistema ubuntu 14.04 ma quando metto la usb nel computer e accedo al bios mi dice che non è stata inserita alcuna usb come mai?
<ExPBoy> AlessandroG9, prova a cambiare porta usb
<AlessandroG9> ok ci vediamo dopo se da lo stesso problema...
<ExPBoy> comunque non vedo attinenza con ubuntu
<AlessandroG9> che significa attinenza?
<LostInMyHead> e comunque non è detto se il pc e datato che preveda il boot da usb
<ExPBoy> ehm che non c'entra nulla con ubuntu se hai la usb balorda
<AlessandroG9> LostinMyHead sul mio pc c'è installato ubuntu sempre installato da usb
<roccosp> ciao a tutti
<roccosp> ho un problema non riesco ad istallare programmi da gestore softvare dice per qualsiasi che non sono attendibili
<roccosp> anzi pacchetti non fidati
<roccosp> qualcuno può aiutarmi non riesco ad istallare da ubuntu software
<roccosp> ci siete
<AlessandroG9arre> basta ci rinuncio ciao
<hiei1983> si mi assento anchio, ho da fare, forrse a stasera
<tyrion-mx> hola, qualcuno sa dirmi la differenza tra flashplugin-installer e flashplugin-downloader e gli altri 400 pacchetti che ci sono per flash :/
<tyrion-mx> ho necessità di aggiornarlo, perché Firefox DE si lamenta che ho una versione vecchia
<tyrion-mx> (sono su lubuntu 14.04)
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, 400 pacchetti?
<cristian_c> O.o
<tyrion-mx> :S
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, di flash ne conosco 1 standard
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<tyrion-mx> boh, ok, qua dice flashplugin-installer ma è già installato
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, controlla in about:plugins
<jester-> tyrion-mx: falsh per linux è fermo a revisione 11
<tyrion-mx> ma funziona flash, solo che ff mi mostra un warning ogni volta dicendo che è vecchio
<tyrion-mx> da un paio di giorni
<ExPBoy> tyrion-mx, se funziona non toccare niente
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, digita anche: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, quoto
<jester-> tyrion-mx: certi siti non lo vogliono e devi usare chrome preso da sito gogol che ha il 15 incorporato
<tyrion-mx> su ogni sito devo fare "Allow and remember"
<tyrion-mx> :S
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, è come dice jester- , il flash dei repo è fermo alla versione vecchia, anche se continua a funzionare
<ExPBoy> tyrion-mx, è così
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, lo fai soltanto una volta
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, fai protesta formale contro adobe :P
<tyrion-mx> ok, quindi dai repo non c'è modo di cacciare una versione piu' recente
<tyrion-mx> lol
<jester-> c'è un trick per farlo vedere come 15 ma non ricordo come
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, no, è che adobe non sviluppa proprio
<cristian_c> solo su chrome e soci si può utilizzare il flash aggiornato
<ExPBoy> o meglio adobe sviluppa ma non per linux
<jester-> tyrion-mx: in pratica adobe si è rotta il cazzo di correre dietro a carrozzone linux
<cristian_c> quello
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> gogol si vede che fa da sola
<cristian_c> eh
<tyrion-mx> pero' a cosa servono tutti questi pacchetti divesi? flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-downloader, adobe-flashplugin
<tyrion-mx> che poi sono tutti 11
<ExPBoy> tyrion-mx, bella domanda
<jester-> e col cazzo che lo da in giro
<cristian_c> ihihih
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.350ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ExPBoy> google mica è open :P
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, dove l'hai trovato il pacchetto?
<tyrion-mx> :O
<tyrion-mx> con aptitude search ~nflash
<tyrion-mx> che minchia di repo ho allora?
<ExPBoy> altra bella domanda
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, sulla 14.04 non c'è
<cristian_c> controllato ora in synaptic
<cristian_c> lol
<tyrion-mx> boh, roba di partner forse?
<ExPBoy> ma perchè installate di tutto così alla c...
<cristian_c> carlona
<ExPBoy> poi non va un piffero:)
<tyrion-mx> non è installato! :P
<tyrion-mx> ho installato solo flashplugin-installer
<ExPBoy> tyrion-mx, posso chiederti che cpu hai?
<tyrion-mx> una cpu finta e brutta
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> ranges
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, ho i repo partner attivi, flashplugin-nonfree mica è presente
<tyrion-mx> ExPBoy,  Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU 967 @ 1.30GHz
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, non è che hai avanzato la distro da release più vecchia?
<tyrion-mx> cristian_c, c'è un modo per vedere in che repo ha trovato un pacchetto?
<cristian_c> e hai fatto la macedonia
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, sì
<tyrion-mx> lel, spero di no
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<tyrion-mx> Installed: (none)  Candidate: (none)  Version table:
<tyrion-mx> ^
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ma va?
<ExPBoy> lol
<tyrion-mx> ahah
<cristian_c> uhm
<tyrion-mx> magari è in cache o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> uhmmmm, no
<cristian_c> comunque, l'avrai preso da qualche altra parte e non dai repo
<ExPBoy> tyrion-mx, guarda sotto il tappetino del mouse non si sa mai
<tyrion-mx> facendo aptitude search ~nflash esce, giuro! non sono pazzo!11
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> tyrion-mx, non è che hai avanzato la distro da release più vecchia?
<tyrion-mx> yes
<cristian_c> ehhhh
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, te lo sei portato da qualche release
<cristian_c> da dove arriva sto sistema?
<tyrion-mx> uh, vabbe
<cristian_c> da lucidd?
<cristian_c> *lucid
<ExPBoy> hihi
<tyrion-mx> cristian_c, boh non ricordo credo da 13.10
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> credi
<tyrion-mx> y
<tyrion-mx> boh, comunque è un problema di Firefox Developer Edition, che pensa che posso aggiornare flash
<tyrion-mx> mi manda sul sito di adobe, dove mi fa scaricare la 11 :°)
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, credo che il problema sia dovuto al fatto che hai pacioccato
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, se funziona non toccare?
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, cos'è la developer edition di firefox?
<cristian_c> mai sentita
<tyrion-mx> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, eh, manco il fiurefox dei repo
<cristian_c> *firefox
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, allora sei masochista :D
<tyrion-mx> Firefox Developer Edition replaces the Aurora channel in the Firefox Release Process. Like Aurora, features will land in the Developer Edition every six weeks, after they have stabilized in Nightly builds. <-
<cristian_c> ahhh, l'interfaccia grafica
<tyrion-mx> cristian_c, volevo questa perché mi fa il sync delle password anche se ho la master password abilitata
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, ma firefox già non lo fa con Firefox Sync e Persona?
<cristian_c> dalla 31-32 in poi mi pare
<tyrion-mx> boh, la versione che avevo io non lo faceva
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> quale versione
<cristian_c> ?
<tyrion-mx> sarei felice di tornare alla stabile potendo
<tyrion-mx> boh, non mi ricordo, dovrei verificare in che versione hanno introdotto questa cosa
<LostInMyHead> ah non che versione avevi?
<tyrion-mx> ora vi dico la versione di ff che ho :P
<tyrion-mx> 32.0.3+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1, questa è la versione del pacchetto firefox
<tyrion-mx> invece la DE è 36.0a2
<Metty98> uffa mi sto innervosendo io voglio passare a ubuntu
<Metty98> quando metto il cd e riavvio windows 8 mi fa scegliere se parto con il predefinito che sarebbe windows o ubuntu ... naturalmente clicco su ubuntu solo che il problema e che mi dice
<Metty98> file : \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<Metty98> stato: 0xc000007b
<ExPBoy> wubi non va bene
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Metty98> quindi che dovrei fare ?
<ExPBoy> leggere la guida
<Metty98> quale ?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> e 2
<Metty98> ci sono 3 link !! quale dei tre =
<trilli> Ciao
<trilli> ho un problema con i giochini di fb
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<trilli> ok
<Emanuele_Deriu> salve, l'hard disk fa un rumoraccio ho xubuntu 14.04 eeepc 1011px
<jester-> Metty98: consultare installazione standard e UEFI  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: facile hd ciucco
<Emanuele_Deriu> ho fatto un check su Gsmart control e non da problemi
<ExPBoy> Emanuele_Deriu, non credo dipenda dal SO
<Emanuele_Deriu> si supponevo era giusto per informare :D
<Emanuele_Deriu> cmq il controllo smart non da errori
<ExPBoy> bene
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: se ha settori danneggiati fa casino e a un certo punto si pianta tutto
<Emanuele_Deriu> il rumore direi un 50ino ingolfato
<Emanuele_Deriu> no non si pianta
<Emanuele_Deriu> fa solo casino
<ExPBoy> Emanuele_Deriu, forse non da errori ma sai se fa rumore è alla fine
<Emanuele_Deriu> e ogni tanto si blocca qualche sec
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: il check va fatto da live con e2fsck -c
<Emanuele_Deriu> cmq posso eliminare la parte danneggiata ? su windows si poteva fare
<ExPBoy> Emanuele_Deriu, credo sia una cosa fisica non software
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: settori danneggiati e2fsck -c /dev/sdxx li segna per non essere poi usati, ma il problema è che è un danno fisico e se ne danneggiano altri
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: piagli una ssd
<Emanuele_Deriu> asd costano troppo
<Emanuele_Deriu> stavo pensando di usare una scheda sd al posto del hdd
<jester-> fatti regalo di natale
<jester-> Emanuele_Deriu: scheda sd come la usb ha trasferimento dati lento eeepc gia è rincoglionito di suo se installi su sd diventa paralitico
<Emanuele_Deriu> si ma mi serve un pc almeno per navigare
<Emanuele_Deriu> lo so che con la ssd risolvo ma ora non posso prenderla
<Emanuele_Deriu> va bhe provo e2fsck -c
<Emanuele_Deriu> speriamo si possa salvare
<Emanuele_Deriu> grazie ciao
<nextmom> ciao a tutti
<kutz> ciao a tutti
<azstevez> c-e qualc-uno
<enzotib> !nessuno | azstevez
<ubot-it> azstevez: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ExPBoy> ...
<stevecazzi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM  si puo fare su Kubuntu?
<LostInMyHead> cambi nick ancora prima della risposta?
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, ora sulla 14.04 è di default la 34
<cristian_c> hai un sistema un po' scrauso
<stevecazzi> avevo gli script bloccati
<ExPBoy> script?
<LostInMyHead> che script?
<stevecazzi> noscript firefox
<jester-> stevecazzi: kde è solo un vestito il sistema è comune ma la guida parla sella 09
<enzotib> stevecazzi, per cortesia, cambia nick
<stevecazzi> si,sto usando kubuntu 14.10 live persistente su usb,ma [ lento
<enzotib> stevecazzi, hai capito?
<stevecazzi> se si potesse magari mmontale lo swap in ram,o addirittura fare il boot non sarebbe male
<enzotib> stevecazzi, per l'ultima volta, cambia nick
<kutz> va bene kutz o ....
<enzotib> kutz, non c'era bisogno di uscire
<kutz> si vabbe
<kutz> nn e questo il mio problema
<kutz> ho anche problemi con il layout della tastiera
<ExPBoy> kutz, è normale che da un supporto usb vada lento
<kutz> quindi scusate
<kutz> per questo chiedo si puo fare il boot sulla ram
<ExPBoy> facendo una installazione normale si
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kutz> su kubuntu non si possono modificare magari gli argomenti di boot
<kutz> ?
<ExPBoy> che sia kubuntu non è rilevante
<kutz> quindi la guida https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM non funge?
<kutz> c-[ anche un video su youtube
<kutz> ma su kubuntu non esce grub
<kutz> almeno non sulla live
<ExPBoy> quella guida è per una versione molto vecchia
<tyrion-mx> cristian_c, ok sto aggiornando ff alla 34
<tyrion-mx> thanks :D
<ExPBoy> kutz,  Last update for 9.10 compability.
<tyrion-mx> sarà perché lubuntu non mi notifica mai che ci sono nuovi aggiornamenti e quindi non aggiorno mai?
<kutz> e non c-e un nuovo sistema?
<cristian_c> it-32, ola
<it-32> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, questo è assai strambo
<kutz> una guida piu aggiornata,leggevo copy2ram
<cristian_c> c'è qualcosa nella tua installazione che non va
<it-32> cristian_c tutto stabile dopo mille prove confermo quanto gia detto :)
<cristian_c> it-32, volendo puoi scrivere un how-to o una guida wiki
<cristian_c> it-32, per non far rimbambire i possessori della scheda
<it-32> si infatti ci stavo gia pensando
<kutz> so.....?
<kutz> rendere piu veleco una live su usb senza installazione pulita? non c-e modo_
<kutz> ?
<ExPBoy> kutz, se nessuno risponde probabilmente in questo momento nessuno sa aiutarti
<ExPBoy> quindi inutile insistere :)
<jester-> kutz: prendere un pc con usb3
<michele993> salve
<jester-> qualcosa migliora
<kutz> che soluzioni sono?
<michele993> ho guardato questa guida: http://ilbruttobug.wordpress.com/2013/11/12/disabilitare-la-sospensione-quando-viene-chiuso-lo-schermo-dei-netbook-o-dei-laptop-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<michele993> ma non va
<michele993> uso ubuntu 14.04 lts
<jester-> kutz: la usb ha un basso limite di trasferimento dati
<kutz> lo so,ma  magari swappare su ram o soluzioni simili
<ExPBoy> kutz, ma non puoi fare una normale installazione?
<ExPBoy> (chiedo)
<jester-> michele993: se in risparmio energia è settato sospensione a chiusura schermo e non va significa che il tuo hw non è 100% linux digeribile
<kutz> ne ho provate tante di distro negli anni ,questa sembrava una buona soluzione
<michele993> quando il coperchio è chiuso : nessuna azione
<ExPBoy> kutz, si ma non hai risposto
<kutz> usb boot da ram 9550 mb/s
<michele993> sia a batteria sia aquando collegato
<ExPBoy> ok ci rinuncio
<kutz> si che ti ho risposto cioe ne ho provate tante
<kutz> se c-e la ssoluzione persistente magari qualche motivo ci sara
<kutz> ma non interessa a nessuno ,o a poche persone evidentemente
<kutz> non sto cercando questo tipo di soluzioni tipo android o tecnici informatici che ti dicono solo formatta ripristina reinstalla
<kutz> siete la comunita di linux quindi un po- di codice lo masticate per forza
<ExPBoy> !paga | kutz
<ubot-it> kutz: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<jester-> kutz: soluzione persistente permette di salvare dati sulla penna della live
<kutz> lo so
<kutz> paga e questa la morte di linux?
<cristian_c> ihihih
<jester-> kutz: per la velocità usb il bus è un collo di bottiglia
<kutz> lo so
<kutz> infatti la mia domanda richiedeva un uso della ram
<kutz> possibile
<kutz> boot o swap
<jester-> kutz: la live fa un intenso uso di ram
<jester-> e non penso che hai installati 32 gb di ram
<kutz> nella vecchia  guida che ho indicato,viene montato il filesystem in cartella temporanea e copiato
<kutz> per poib essere caricato al boot sulla ram
<jester-> eh ma quanta ram hai installato
<kutz> ma kubuntu live non mi da il grub consueto, e non posso modificare gli argomenti
<jester-> se tanta non ti rimane che provare
<cristian_c> michele993, queste cose le dovresti poter controllare dal gestore di energia
<cristian_c> che effettivamente non sempre funzionano, tipo a me :P
<michele993> eppure non va
<cristian_c> lol
<michele993> hahaa
<cristian_c> cosa?
<cristian_c> ?
<michele993> non funzionano
<michele993> quando chiudo il coperchio
<cristian_c> michele993, cos'hai fatto?
<michele993> ho messo nessuna azione
<michele993> eppure il monitor si spegne
<michele993> e con esso tutti i monitor collegati
<michele993> tramite hdmi
<cristian_c> michele993, beh, io ho impostato mai e mai sul pc desktop e si spegne uguale
<cristian_c> michele993, ma magari non è la sospensione, ma semplice spegnimento dello schermo
<cristian_c> ora che ci penso
<michele993> esatti!
<michele993> esatto!
<michele993> si spegne solo il monitor
<michele993> non è sospensione
<cristian_c> vero
<cristian_c> sto pensando :P
<michele993> credo che questa cosa si imposti nel file
<michele993> /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<cristian_c> michele993, ok, forse si fa con dconf-editor
<cristian_c> michele993, quella guida non mi sembra indicata
<michele993> un'altra http://askubuntu.com/questions/517581/lubuntu-14-04-how-to-avoid-lock-screen-on-closing-laptop-lid
<michele993> sempre uguale
<michele993> nonostante abbia inserito quella stringa
<cristian_c> ora ci controllo io
<michele993> ok
<cristian_c> ' 0 down vote accepted I solved uninstalling xfce4-power-manager and rebooting. It could work because systemd and xfce4-power-manager are in conflict'
<cristian_c> michele993, può essere un problema del gestore di alimentazione
<cristian_c> 'In addition, you need to configure xfce4-power-manager to handle the lid switch. I found that the reliable way was to Quit it from the power manager icon menu before configuring it with'
<cristian_c> $ xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s true
<michele993> provo
<michele993> michele@michele-K53SC:~$ xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s true
<michele993> La proprietà «/xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch» non esiste nel canale «xfce4-power-manager». Se si intende creare una nuova proprietà, usare l'opzione --create.
<cristian_c> michele993, beh, allora nulla puoi farci
<cristian_c> michele993, ma è 14.04
<cristian_c> ?
<michele993> si
<michele993> 14.04
<cristian_c> michele993, scusa, ma perché chiudi il coperchio?
<michele993> perché da fastidio avere due monitor accesi
<michele993> quando guardi la tv
<michele993> ho delle riprese che guardo in tv
<michele993> via hdmi
<michele993> se chiudo il coperchio però si spengono entrambi
<michele993> allora vorrei che anche chiudendo non si spegnesse
<cristian_c> michele993, sul laptop c'è un tasto
<michele993> lo so
<cristian_c> per spegnere la retroillminazione
<michele993> infatti lo uso
<michele993> però rimane cmq aperto
<cristian_c> <michele993> perché da fastidio avere due monitor accesi
<cristian_c> -> non da più fastidio
<michele993> ti spiego
<michele993> quando ho aperto il coperchio
<michele993> va davanti al tv
<michele993> e da fastidio
<cristian_c> uhm, non puoi spegnere il laptop?
<cristian_c> che risparmi pure energia
<michele993> e come vedo il filmato?
<michele993> la tv non ha la porta usb
<cristian_c> ah, giusto
<michele993> che legge gli mkv
<cristian_c> capito
<michele993> uso l'hdmi
<michele993> insomma
<michele993> voglio trasformare il mio portatile nel lettore di casa
<michele993> xD
<cristian_c> michele993, scusa, ma la pagina su askubuntu riguarda come evitare il lock screen
<cristian_c> tu cosa cercavi?
<cristian_c> michele993, ci sono lettori multimediali appositi per i tv comunque
<tyrion-mx> (umh, comunque sono un nabbo, seplicemente c'era da aggiornare flash da 11.2.202.406 a 11.2.202.425)
<michele993> si ma non ho soldi da buttare
<michele993> ho il portatile basta e avanza
<michele993> xD
<cristian_c> tyrion-mx, come l'hai aggiornato?
<tyrion-mx> cristian_c, è un security fix che è già nei repo ma non mi ero accorto che fosse una versione diversa :S
<cristian_c> michele993, ok, forse ho visto qualcosa
<michele993> *_*
<cristian_c> ma non so cosa ti serve esattamente
<cristian_c> michele993, pastebinno
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele993> mi serve che il monitor non si spegna
<michele993> spenga*
<michele993> quando chiudo il coperchio
<cristian_c> michele993, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9516597/
<cristian_c>  /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch
<cristian_c> michele993, la proprietà sul mio laptop c'è
<michele993> a me no
<cristian_c> <michele993> La proprietà «/xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch» non esiste nel canale «xfce4-power-manager». Se si intende creare una nuova proprietà, usare l'opzione --create.
<michele993> mi è uscito sul terminale questo
<cristian_c> michele993, che pc hai?
<michele993> k53sc dell'asus
<cristian_c> io ho digitato: xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -l
<cristian_c> per elencare le proprietà
<michele993> a me non da niente
<michele993> quando do quel comando
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> avrai pacioccato
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> ho reinstallato kubuntu però non ho più la possibilità di accedere alla selezione di grub
<pigeta> praticamente mi entra diretto in kubuntu
<pigeta> si può rimediare?
<jester-> pigeta: certo se non hai winzoz no ti mostra il menu
<pigeta> si ho proprio win
<jester-> pigeta: te lo mostra se pigi amiusc al boot
<pigeta> io ce l'ho windows
<jester-> pigeta: o hai settato avvio automatico installando?
<jester-> pigeta: sei in ubuntu?
<pigeta> avvio automatico non riguarda il login senza password?
<pigeta> kubuntu
<jester-> è uguale
<jester-> pigeta: sudo update-grub
<pigeta> mmm no mi mostra win mi damemtest kubuntu e basta
<pigeta> eppure windows sta sul sda
<jester-> pigeta: update-grub non ha trovato winzoz?
<pigeta> no
<jester-> pigeta: = che forse se te lo sei segato
<pigeta> mmm
<jester-> pigeta: quanti ha hai ne pc
<pigeta> ma scusa io l'ho installato su sdb
<pigeta> kubuntu
<pigeta> cosa?
<pigeta> hd forse volevi dire
<jester-> pigeta: hai 2 hd ?
<pigeta> si
<jester-> pigeta: e quale dei due parte al boot
<pigeta> allora sda è kubuntu e sdb è win
<pigeta> penso sda
<pigeta> non son sicuro al 100%
<jester-> comunque indipendentemente su quale hd sia installato grub update-grub se trova i files di avvio di winz lo aggiunge
<jester-> pigeta: prova a fare boot da sdb a vedere se winz parte
<pigeta> ok
<pigeta> oi  oi
<pigeta> sembra che win sia andato
<pigeta> strano però sul sdb ci sono ancora tutti i file
<jester-> pigeta: si sarà segato l'avvio
<pigeta> se può recuperare?
<jester-> pigeta: su sda cosa avevi orima
<jester-> prima
<jester-> i file di avvio si solito li mette sulla prima partizione di sda
<pigeta> sempre ubuntu
<jester-> pigeta: ti conviene staccare hd con ubuntu e reinstallare winz
<dami> ciao c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<pigeta> staccare?
<dami> ok sto provando ad installare xbuntu tramite penna usb, l' installazione si ferma dopo poco e da errore 5
<pigeta> basta isolarlo dal bios
<jester-> pigeta: togli la corrente al disco con kubuntu
<dami> cioè che l' hard disk è difettoso o troppo caldo
<dami> margini di operazione?
<jester-> dami: sa di hd ciucco
<dami> stamattina c'ho installato xp e tutto andava bene...
<dami> è possibile sia veramente lhd?
<jester-> dami: oppure hai la iso con errori controlla
<dami> come faccio
<jester-> !md5sum | dami
<ubot-it> dami: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<dami> ok l' ho scaricato
<dami> e ho aperto il file iso
<dami> viene fuori un codice...con cosa lo devo verificare?
<jester-> dami: primadi scriverla su dvd o usb controlla che il sum sia giusto
<jester-> !md5sum | dami
<ubot-it> dami: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> dami, secondo link
<dami> ok grazie controllo e nel caso torno...grazie per ora!
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<dami> ma l' impronta è quella anche per xubuntu???
<dami> ok direi che è assolutamente diversa...riscarico??
<jester-> dami: per forza
<dami> da dove a questo puntu?
<dami> ubuntu italia va bene?
<jester-> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> dami, hai scarrricato da torrent?
<Frenk> ho un packard bell easy note ME69BMP con boot uefi + secure boot come installo ubuntu?
<Hostin> Salve
<Hostin> Volevo un piccolo chiarimento riguardo gli aggiornamenti softwer, molte volte quando provo a controllarli io, mi dice controlla connessione internet, come se non avrei connessione, ma ovviamente la connessione c' è ed è abbastanza buona
<cristian_c> Hostin, prova a cambiare server
<Hostin> Ho impostato Server Principale
<Hostin> non dovrebbe essere il migliore????
<cristian_c> Hostin, prova con Server in italia
<Hostin> ok
<jester-> Hostin: server italya crazy che tacchina bene
<Hostin> ma come mai??
<Hostin> il server Principale a volte fa questo scherzo?
<jester-> Hostin: capita che i server vadano un po a bottane ogni tanto
<Hostin> adesso ho messo server italia
<Hostin> controllo e mi dice la stessa cosa
<Hostin> sempre di controllare la connessione
<jester-> Hostin: anche quello va e non va srotola italia e metti crazy o altro
<Hostin> di solito mi arrivano in automatico gli aggiormanti
<jester-> Hostin: non è che hai abilitato un proxy per caso?
<Hostin> nooo
<Hostin> da dove me ne accorgo scusa????
<Hostin> per controllare
<Hostin> da dove lo controllo?
<jimmib> salve sono nuovo vorrei sapere come si installa il corrispondente di silverlight di windows ovvero    credo moonlight tutto per vedere infinity grazie
<jester-> jimmib: per linux non esiste piu manco moonlight, ci sono alternative ma da ppa
<cristian_c> jimmib, pipelight
<Hostin> Volevo un piccolo chiarimento riguardo gli aggiornamenti softwer, molte volte quando provo a controllarli io, mi dice controlla connessione internet, come se non avrei connessione, ma ovviamente la connessione c' è ed è abbastanza buona
<jester-> jimmib: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4536970+
<cristian_c> jimmib, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<jester-> Hostin: spiega il controllarli io
<cristian_c> jimmib, ma non supporta skygo se non ho capito male
<jimmib> infinity
<Hostin> Ho provato a controllare se ci sono aggiornamenti software
<Hostin> e mi dice controlla connessione internet
<jester-> Hostin: come
<Hostin> da aggiornamento software
<jester-> Hostin: apri un terminale
<Hostin> ok aspetta
<jester-> Hostin: sudo apt-get update e metti la pappardella su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Hostin
<ubot-it> Hostin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Hostin> Che pappardella?
<cristian_c> Hostin, il risultato del comando
<jester-> Hostin: l'output del comando: sudo apt-get update
<Hostin> sta scaricando
<Hostin> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) utopic InRelease
<Hostin> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) utopic Release.gpg
<Hostin> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) utopic Release
<Hostin> Err cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1) utopic/main amd64 Packages
<Hostin>   Usare apt-cdrom per far riconoscere questo CD-ROM da APT. apt-get update non può essere usato per aggiungere nuovi CD-ROM
<jimmib> come installo pipelight
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jimmib, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> jimmib, c'è la guida wiki
<cristian_c> Hostin, utilizza pastebin per gli output lunghi
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jimmib> mandami il link grazie
<Hostin> Salve
<cristian_c> jimmib, te l'ho inviato tre volte
<Hostin> rieccomi
<cristian_c> *due
<Hostin> ho sbagliato prima a postare il comando qua
<Hostin> l'ho copiato su postebin
<cristian_c> Hostin, posta il link al paste
<jimmib> ok trovata grazie
<jimmib> provo altrimenti chiedo
<Hostin> Come posso risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> Hostin, facci vedere il link di pastebin
<Hostin> come posso risolvere questo problema
<cristian_c> lol
<Hostin> del servere da dove scaricare il software?
<cristian_c> <Hostin> l'ho copiato su postebin
<cristian_c> Hostin, puoi postare il link dove hai copiato il risultato?
<Hostin> Non capisco
<jester-> Hostin: se non ci dai il link alla pagina come lo vediamo?
<Hostin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9518441/
<Hostin> ecco
<cristian_c> Hostin, ok, hai fatto un po' di casini
<cristian_c> 1) hai spuntato l'opzione cd-rom
<Hostin> e si
<cristian_c> 2) hai aggiunto ppa e repo vari
<Hostin> non dovevo?
<cristian_c> Hostin, perché?
<jester-> Hostin: devi disabilitare il cdrom e hai un sacco di ppa che non rispndono
<Hostin> pensavo fosse meglio
<Hostin> ok
<jester-> e altri repo a cazzo
<Hostin> cosa sarebbero le PPA?
<Hostin> come posso sistemarli?
<jester-> li hai messi tu non sai cosa sono?
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> Hostin, devi disattivare sia cd-rom che i repo esterni e i ppa
<cristian_c> Hostin, lo fai da Software e aggiornamenti
<jester-> Hostin: hai abilitato pure i proposed che co i ppa sono veleno
<cristian_c> ci sono le caselle, devi togliere la spunta
<cristian_c> jester-, ah, i proposed pure?
<jester-> oggià
<Hostin> mannaggia
<cristian_c> tutto il cucuzzaro
<jester-> dice niubbo  ma a taorccare è stato un fulmine
<Hostin> da altri Aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> Hostin, in Altro software
<cristian_c> lì c'è anche cdrom e tutto
<Hostin> ok lo faccio un momento
<cristian_c> Hostin, i proposed li disattivi da Aggiornamenti
<Hostin> i ppa tutti?
<cristian_c> Hostin, sì
<Hostin> Indipendente fornitoda codice sorgente?
<cristian_c> Hostin, quelli sono gli extras e vanno bene
<cristian_c> Hostin, disattivva quelli che iniziano con ppa
<cristian_c> e anche mopidy
<Hostin> ok gia fatto
<Hostin> quello ora ricarico
<Hostin> e provo
<cristian_c> poi premi chiudu
<cristian_c> *chiudi
<Hostin> fatto
<cristian_c> Hostin, ridigita : sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> lol
<Hostin> Cristian??
<Hostin> Niente mi ridice la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Hostin, ridigita : sudo apt-get update
<Hostin> ok
<Hostin> c'è l'ho
<Hostin> lo riposto su postebin?
<Hostin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9518670/
<Hostin> Cristian
<cristian_c> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-backports/universe/source/Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<cristian_c> ok, ora esce solo questo
<jester-> ancora i proposed e server centrale
<cristian_c> Hostin, allora, probabilmente sarà avvenuto a metà un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> quest'errore è accaduto anche a me l'altro giorno sul mini-pc
<cristian_c> Hostin, risolvi abbastanza facilmente
<Hostin> come?
<Hostin> Provo a riavviare il PC?
<jester-> Hostin: cambia server e disattiva i proposed
<cristian_c> Hostin, no
<cristian_c> Hostin, sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<cristian_c> digita questo
<Hostin> che sarebbero quali i proposed?
<cristian_c> Hostin, e poi: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Hostin: in etichetta aggiornamenti
<Hostin> ma mi ha rimosso un sacco di aggiornamenti
<jester-> Hostin: non ha rimosso una sega
<jester-> disattiva i prposed
<Hostin> gia fatto
<Hostin> Mi ricompare lo stesso errore
<jester-> fa vedere
<cristian_c> Hostin, puoi postare l'output dei comandi?
<jester-> Hostin: hai cambiato server?
<Hostin> ho server Italia
<jester-> Hostin: avevi serve ubuntu.com prima
<Hostin> no Principale
<jester-> Hostin: e ripeto devi scegliere altro-->italia--> srotolare--> un server
<Hostin> ora sto ricambiando
<jester-> Hostin: principale non è italia
<cristian_c> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com utopic-proposed Release
<cristian_c> in effetti non hai disattivato i proposed
<cristian_c> Hostin, e ti si è detto
<jester-> Hostin: se vai per i cazzi tuoi il problema rimane a te
<jester-> è inutile che chiedi
<cristian_c> <Hostin> Ho impostato Server Principale
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Hostin, prova con Server in italia
<cristian_c> <Hostin> ok
<Hostin> Si a posto
<Hostin> ho rimesso server italia
<Hostin> Scusa
<Hostin> server Principale
<Hostin> ho controllato e mi da software aggiornato
<cristian_c> Hostin, non hai neanche postato i risultati dei comandi che ho indicato
<Hostin> sembra essersi risoltro il problema, vi ringrazio
<Hostin> adesso rifaccio e te li posto
<andrealuce> buona sera
<andrealuce> posso chiedrvi aiuto, ho un problema con ubuntu softwarecenter
<andrealuce> chiedervi
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi | andrealuce
<ubot-it> andrealuce: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andrealuce> allora ho un pc con ubuntu 12.04 provo a istallare saftware ma mi dice che non sono attendibili
<andrealuce> o autenticati e si ferma
<andrealuce> ciao ubot
<LostInMyHead> ubot è un bot
<LostInMyHead> posta l'errore esatto
<andrealuce> Buona sera
<andrealuce> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 quando provo ad istallare software mi dice che sono sconosciuti
<LostInMyHead> posta l'errore esatto
<andrealuce> se provo da terminale ad aggiornare il sistema da una serie di errori
<andrealuce> non ho modo il pc è di mio fratello
<LostInMyHead> non abbiamo modo di aiutarti
<andrealuce> ccapisco
<andrealuce> volevo sapere come farlo avanzare di versione
<andrealuce> e se cosi si sitemano i repository
<LostInMyHead> non so qual'è il problema quindi non posso dirtelo con certezza
<andrealuce> capito scusa
<lucasscott91> ciao a tutti avrei un problema da risolvere
<lucasscott91> ho scaricato e provato ad installare ubuntu scaricato dal sito
<lucasscott91> e ho fatto l'avvio diretto dell'installazione con deamon tools
<lucasscott91> il problema è che ubuntu non parte
<lucasscott91> mi esce sempre la solita schermata nera in cui mi dice di premere esc per proseguire l'istallazione
<lucasscott91> ma ubuntu non parte mai
<lucasscott91> cosa ho sbagliato???
<yaknow> qual'e' la forma giusta grammaticale? ci deve/devono quattro anni per imparare in una universita'? o ci vuole/vogliono quattro anni per imparare in una universita'?
<enzotib> "ci vogliono"
<yaknow> grazie mille!
<LostInMyHead> +1 enzotib per avar passato la prova di italiano
<chripto> salve, ho un problema, ho un netbook su cui ho installato xubuntu 14.10 ma non si sente l'audio...
<chripto> se collego le cuffie sento l'audio nelle cuffie
<chripto> se apro il gestore del volume mentre è in play un file audio si vede la barretta dell'audio che si muove ma non si sente niente nelle casse del pc
<chripto> premetto che con windows le casse del pc funzionano bene
<chripto> nessuno è disponibile a darmi un a mano?
<krabador> chripto, sudo lshw -C sound
<krabador> !pastebin | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chripto> un momento
<chripto> scusatemi devo andare
<chripto> grazie comunque
<krabador> chripto, buon proseguimento
<Teto> Buonasera a tutti, cortesemente qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> Teto, dipende se dalla domanda, è presente in canale chi sappia rispondere
<Teto> Il computer in questione è un notebook acer estensa 5230 ,ho scaricato non so quante versioni .iso di ubuntu e i dvd che ho masterizzato vane benissimo sugli altri pc ma non su questo. Qualunque disco metto dopo l'avvio e dopo aver scelto installazione , appare la schermata di ubuntu con il cerchietto che gira e dopo circa un minuto si blocca. Sto
<Teto> diventando matto perché il lettore del notebook funziona e i dvd che uso hanno già fatto il loro lavoro su altri due pc. Se potete aiutarmi vi ringrazio.
<krabador> Teto, il notebook fa il boot da usb?
<krabador> Teto, ha uefi?
<Teto> no da dvd
<Teto> vi avviso che sono nuovo di ubuntu, non spazientitevi con me, e se sono sul canale sbagliato ditemelo pure
<krabador> Teto, no , sei nel canale giusto per avere supporto ad ubuntu
<Teto> grazie mille
<krabador> e figurati, puntualizza sempre se non capisci quello che ti viene detto
<krabador> Teto, prima intendevo, se il pc ha l'opportunità di fare il boot anche da usb
<Teto> attualmente la situazione è questa, il dvd gira , c'è la schermata azzurra di xubuntu e il cerchietto bloccato da 15 minuti
<Teto> penso di si non è un notebook tanto vecchio
<krabador> Teto, hai solo provato i dvd fino ad adesso ?
<ubuntu_> prova quando vedi la prima schermata nelle opzioni ci dovrebbe essere f6 se lo schiacci poi premi esc ti dovrebbe apparire una string le cui ultime parole sono quiet e splah se le cancelli invece che la figura dovresti vedere le scritte magari ci capisci qualcosa. prova
<Teto> ora provo
<krabador> che si dice a senigallia?
<Teto> se faccio f6 - Esc mi appare la scritta BOOT: è basta poi inizia da capo e mi da 9 secondi per scegliere le opzioni
<Teto> sono di Macerata krabrador
<Teto> poi xubuntu, cerchietto che gira e cerchietto bloccato.............
<ubuntu_> a me il sistema che ti ho detto funziona
<krabador> !amefunge
<ubot-it> un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<ubuntu_> nella prima schermata devi schiacciare la freccia e passare ad una ltro menu
<ubuntu_> io ci provo certo che non sono un genio
<Teto> A me non mi dice f6 mi dice di premere Tab to edit options, ho premuto e adesso si sono fermati i secondi ed è selezionata la voce boot the forse hd......che faccio?
<Teto> first hd scusate
<ubuntu_> le opzioni sono più di una ..
<Teto> si sono 5 , live.......xforcevesa........install........memtest..........boot the first.........
<ubuntu_> se premi tab cosa succede?
<Teto> Niente appaiono queste 5 opzioni ma non ci sono più i secondi che scorrono
<ubuntu_> quello che ti volevo far fare io era appunto editare le opzioni ma se non te ne da la possibilita mi arrendo
<Teto> ok grazie mille
<Teto> se vado su chat libera potrei trovare qualcuno?
<krabador> Teto76, hai una schermata simile a questa http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/xubuntu-9-10-boot-menu.jpg    , in avvio del dvd ?
<gigirock> Teto76, ma si blocca l'installazione o si blocca la live avviata da quel cd ?
<Teto76> Buonasera c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con un notebook?
<gigirock> !qualcuno | Teto76
<ubot-it> Teto76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigirock> Teto76, ma si blocca l'installazione o si blocca la live avviata da quel cd ?
<krabador> Teto76, hai una schermata simile a questa http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/xubuntu-9-10-boot-menu.jpg    , in avvio del dvd ?
<Teto76> non ho fatto mai la live ma l'installazione, ora provo
<krabador> Teto76, hai una schermata simile a questa http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/xubuntu-9-10-boot-menu.jpg    , in avvio del dvd ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ???
<Teto76> Si tipo quella
<gigirock> Teto76, avvia la live e vediamo che succede
<krabador> Teto76, premi f6, seleziona l'opzione nomodeset , poi scegli "prova xubuntu "
<Teto76> No scusa, non ho le opzioni f2 f3 ecc ecc
<gigirock> Teto76, ma cosa e' installato su quel nbuk ?
<Teto76> win7
<Joshua^Dunamis> Teto76: il tuo notebook utilizza UEFI?
<Teto76> che è' uefi?
<krabador> !uefi | Teto76
<ubot-it> Teto76: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LostInMyHead> sono tornato! più sveglio che mai, più attivo che mai, più pronto che maiiii!!!
<krabador> !chat | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> e ho sbagliato subito chat!
<Teto76> Penso che sia troppo difficile per me
<Teto76> mi fa arrabbiare perché parte tutto e poi si bloccano tutte le versioni
<Joshua^Dunamis> Teto76: è il sistema iniziale di I/O (ex BIOS) per i nuovi computers e, diciamo, richiede una procedura diversa per l'installazione corretta dei Sistemi Operativi... soprattutto è necessario selezionare l'unità di avvio (CD o Penna USB) con la dicitura UEFI davanti e poi selezionare "Try Ubuntu without ...."
<gigirock> Teto76, ma puoi provare con "prova ubuntu......
<krabador> Teto76, manda in boot il dvd, al menu di selezione delle opzioni prova, installa, ecc, premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, seleziona poi prova ubuntu
<krabador> Teto76, stai quasi per essere pregato
<Teto76> ok provo
<Teto76> Quindi ora scelgo prova xubuntu?
<gigirock> si ...
<Teto76> ok sta lavorando, schermata blu , scritta xubuntu, cerchietto che gira e................... (Speriamo che non si blocchi!!!)
<krabador> Teto76, hai selezionato nomodeset?
<Teto76> noooooooo scusa krabador infatti si è ribloccato, adesso ricomincio
<Teto76> allora accendo , parte da dvd , f6
<Teto76> mi fa scegliere la lingua
<ubuntu_> se continuiamo a vedere il cerchietto che gira non ci capiamo niente nessuno
<Teto76> italiano
<Teto76> adesso sono sulla schermata principale
<ubuntu_> f6
<Teto76> prova xubuntu, installa, controlla difetti, test mem,boot e sotto i vari f2f3f4 ecc ecc, che faccio?
<krabador> Teto76, premi
<krabador> Teto76, f6
<krabador> Teto76, seleziona
<krabador> Teto76, nomodeset
<Teto76> fatto
<krabador> adesso "prova xubuntu "
<Teto76> per uscire dalla finestra di monodeset faccio Esc?
<jester-> esc
<Teto76> adesso prova xubuntu?
<ubuntu_> se non togliamo dalla stringa di boot quet splash continuiamo a vedere i cerchietti
<Teto76> adesso prova xubuntu senza installarlo?
<gigirock> Teto76, su
<gigirock> Teto76, si
<Teto76> fatto, aspettiamo
<Teto76> ora schermo nero con scritta xubuntu 14.04 e sta lavorando
<Teto76> ennoooooooooooo!!!! Si blocca anche qui!!!!!!
<Teto76> Mi pareva fatta
<gigirock> ubuntu_, ma vanno tolte tutte e due ?
<ubuntu_> ma dopo f6 premendo esc non appare una stringa che finisce con le parole quiet splash
<Teto76> si
<ubuntu_> cancella quelle due parole e dai invio
<Teto76> e come faccio a cancellarle?
<krabador> Teto76, con la gomma
<gigirock> con il tasto <-
<krabador> Teto76, vai col tasto con cui cancelli di solito
<Teto76> Hahahaha
<ubuntu_> con la frecci <- che trovi in alto a destra della tastiera
<Teto76> cancello quiet e splash?
<ubuntu_> si
<Teto76> ok adesso la stinga finisce con .lz ok?
<ubuntu_> si
<Teto76> ora ?
<ubuntu_> dai invio lo schermo si riemppie di scritte ad un certo punto si blocca
<Teto76> è momodeset lo devo selezionare o no?
<ubuntu_> fai tu male non fa
<Teto76> ok faccio invio
<Teto76> Scritte a gogo
<ubuntu_> bene
<Teto76> ma tante tante!!
<ubuntu_> prima o poi si ferma
<Teto76> Mi dice di premere un qualunque tasto per reboot
<ubuntu_> io adesso devo scappare perche ho visto l'ora prima di dirti di fare il reboot ovviamente in inglese dovrebbe dirti qualche motivo di questo prova a vedere se ci capisci qualcosa
<Teto76> ok grazie
<ubuntu_> scrivi la frase prova con google prova anche qui ciao a tutti
<Teto76> Dice che non ci sono errori e si blocca
<Teto76> Mi butto via tutto
<gigirock> Teto76, hai provato a fare la chiavetta usb ?
<Teto76> No dovrei riscaricare ubuntu, proverò domani, grazie di cuore a tutti
<Teto76> ma ci pedoni essere problemi con il. Sistema operativo win 7 installato?
<Teto76> no pedoni , potrebbero
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-07
<enimma> buongiorno a tutt
<enimma> i
<LB11> Buongiorno
<LB11> Sto scaricando per la prima volta Ubunbtu versione 15.10
<LB11> quando finirà il download posso installarlo tranquillamente? ci sono degli accorgimenti da tenere in considerazione? io vorrei passare dal windows vista al vostro sistema operativo, ma questa per me è la prima volta
<LB11> grazie
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> LB11, prima di installarlo provalo
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi spiega perchè thunar mi dice che la dimensione di una cartella è 700MB mentre se faccio du -sk . la dimensione è 660MB?
<Carlin0> LB11, che pc è ? che cpu ? quanta ram ?
<Carlin0> !chat MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat MoL0ToV'
<Carlin0> !chat | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MoL0ToV> Carlin0, la domanda è su ubuntu
<Carlin0> LB11, se avevi vista si presume che il pc sia abbastanza datato e ubuntu potrebbe non girare
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, man du
<lukks22> ciao a tutti, io sto provando a installare un programma con ubuntu software center, ma mi compare l'avviso "richiesta installazione di pacchetti inaffidabili (o qualcosa del genere)". il fatto è che mi blocca l'installazione... come faccio?
<Carlin0> lukks22, che programma è?
<lukks22> arduino
<lukks22> provando a scaricarlo dal terminale mi da un errore
<Carlin0> lukks22, sudo apt install pastebinit
<MoL0ToV> Carlin0, so come funziona du cosa centra la manpage?
<Carlin0> lukks22, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, nel manpage c'è la soluzione al tuo quesito
<Carlin0> lukks22, il 2° comando crea un link , postalo qui
<lukks22> paste.ubuntu.com/13782592/
<MoL0ToV> Carlin0, no, du funziona perfettamente, è thunar che mi da delle dimensioni sbagliate
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, sarà come dici tu allora ...
<Carlin0> lukks22, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ExPBoy> eh ma se hai già la soluzione perchè chiedi?
<Carlin0> infatti
<lukks22> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13782638/
<Carlin0> lukks22, sudo apt -y install arduino | pastebinit
<lukks22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13782684/
<test100> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MoL0ToV> Carlin0, deve essere un bug di thunar
<Carlin0> lukks22, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, ma il man l'hai letto ?
<MoL0ToV> la prima volta che l'ho usato si l'ho letto
<MoL0ToV> ma cosa centra?
<MoL0ToV> sarà stato 8-9 anni fa
<Carlin0> se ti dico che la soluzione è lì forse centra
<MoL0ToV> no, ti sbagli
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, hai ragione tu ...
<Carlin0> ma però leggiti il man
<lukks22> Carlin0, l'ultima riga è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13782780/
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> MoL0ToV, se avessi letto bene il man ....
<Carlin0> lukks22, fammi vedere tutto se è possibile
<MoL0ToV> è un bug di thunar evidentemente
<ExPBoy> MoL0ToV, a volte ci si incaponisce su una cosa credendoci ....
<MoL0ToV> allora rispiego il problema...
<ExPBoy> no
<MoL0ToV> dando du -skh dir
<MoL0ToV> da 660MB di dimensione
<MoL0ToV> invece da thunar mi da 700MB
<ExPBoy> si ma questo è esatto
<lukks22> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13782844/
<MoL0ToV> la dimensione reale è 660MB
<MoL0ToV> quindi du funziona correttamente
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, noi abbiamo capito , tu anche , quindi è tutto a posto
<MoL0ToV> mentre thunar no
<ExPBoy> !troll | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<MoL0ToV> vabbè pazienza
<MoL0ToV> userò du a mano se devo determinare la dimensione di una cartella
<Carlin0> lukks22, prova a cambiare server
<lukks22> cioè?
<Carlin0> MoL0ToV, siamo in 2 a dirtelo eh ...
<Carlin0> lukks22, dal gestione aggiornamenti
<MoL0ToV> che cosa?
<ExPBoy> tempo perso
<lukks22> Carlin0, e ora?
<Carlin0> lukks22, scegli tra i server italiani mi.garr
<lukks22> Carlin0, ubuntu.mirror.garr.it?
<Carlin0> lukks22, si
<lukks22> Carlin0, provo a riscaricare arduino?
<Carlin0> lukks22, e dopo chiudi e dai sudo apt update
<Carlin0> lukks22, da errori ?
<lukks22> dal software center si, dal terminale ora provo
<lukks22> Carlin0, si in entrambi
<Carlin0> metti in paste per favore lukks22
<lukks22> Carlin0, ma devo mettere il codice che mi hai dato tu? ( sudo apt -y install arduino)
<Carlin0> no lukks22 prima dai sudo apt update
<Carlin0> hai parecchi aggiornamenti da fare
<Carlin0> vediamo cosa esce
<lukks22> sta facendo Carlin0
<lukks22> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/13783249/
<lukks22> Carlin0 mi è venuto in mente che posso usare wine
<Carlin0> un attimo lukks22
<lukks22> okay
<Carlin0> lukks22, hai ubuntu o xubuntu o cosa ?
<lukks22> ubuntu gnome
<Carlin0> quindi come editor hai gedit giusto ?
<lukks22> mi uccidi se ti dico che non lo so? :)
<Carlin0> lukks22, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> lukks22, ti si apre un file di testo ...
<Carlin0> dimmi se va...
<lukks22> il programma "gksudo" non è attualmente installato
<Carlin0> lukks22, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<joe1980> Cia a tutti, sono nuovo del forum..
<lukks22> Carlin0 posto su pastebin?
<lukks22> ciao joe1980
<Carlin0> lukks22, no, si è aperto il file ?
<lukks22> si
<Carlin0> !ciao | joe1980
<ubot-it> joe1980: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<joe1980> ho dei problemi con l'aggiornamento alla nuova distribuzione...
<joe1980> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<lukks22> spiega, se qualcuno sa come rispondere lo fa
<Carlin0> lukks22, cancella tutto e incolla dentro il contenuto di questo link http://sprunge.us/AWNU , lukks22 poi salvi e chiudi
<joe1980> se digito da terminale  sudo apt-get update  mi dà come errore
<Carlin0> !paste | joe1980
<ubot-it> joe1980: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> joe1980, metti in paste che vediamo
<lukks22> Carlin0 ora?
<Carlin0> lukks22, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> lukks22, se non da errori dai sudo apt -y upgrade
<lukks22> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/13783627/
<Carlin0> lukks22, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> c'è qualcosa che non capisco
<lukks22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13783696/
<Carlin0> lukks22, ma sto ubuntu da dove arriva ?
<lukks22> dal sito
<Carlin0> quale sito ?
<ExPBoy> eh
<lukks22> di ubuntu
<Carlin0> ti modifica i file  a suo piacimento
<lukks22> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<ExPBoy> lukks22, ci dai url del sito per cortesia?
<lukks22> è quello li ExPboy
<Carlin0> lukks22, hai installato qualcosa di strano ...
<ExPBoy> e tu cosa hai scaricato?
<lukks22> ubuntu gnome
<ExPBoy> appunto
<lukks22> cosa?
<Carlin0> lukks22, il file che abbiamo appena scritto 5 minuti fa è stato modificato
<Carlin0> da cosa ???
<lukks22> non chiederlo a me :)
<Carlin0> lukks22, cat /etc/hosts
<lukks22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13783833/
<Carlin0> lukks22, lsb_release -a
<lukks22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13783879/
<Carlin0> lukks22, hai fatto qualcosa che ha irrimediabilmente compromesso il tuo OS , il mio consiglio è salva i dati e reinstalla
<ExPBoy> lukks22, lo usi solo tu quel pc?
<lukks22> Carlin0, quel qualcosa cosa potrebbe essere?
<lukks22> ExPBoy si
<ExPBoy> lukks22, allora hai fatto qualcosa di strano tu
<Carlin0> lukks22, non ho mai visto che un file appena scritto dopo 2 minuti venga modificato da solo
<ExPBoy> mi associo con Carlin0 salva i darti e reinstalla
<ExPBoy> -r
<Carlin0> lukks22,  abbiamo scritto così http://sprunge.us/AWNU e dopo 2 minuti era così http://paste.ubuntu.com/13783696/
<Carlin0> mai visto una cosa simile
<lukks22> io ho installato ubuntu su un portatile e quando chiudo lo schermo che è attivo poi mi va in palla il bios (non si accende e lampeggiano le luci)... basta fare un riavvio a freddo e tutto torna a posto.. potrebbe essere quello?
<lukks22> io ho installato ubuntu su un portatile e quando chiudo lo schermo che è attivo poi mi va in palla il bios (non si accende e lampeggiano le luci)... basta fare un riavvio a freddo e tutto torna a posto.. potrebbe essere quello?
<Carlin0> lukks22, salva i dati e reinstalla una derivata ufficiale
<lukks22> non è ufficiale quella scusa?
<Carlin0> non centra nulla quello lukks22 , qui si parla di qualcosa che modifica l'OS a suo piacimento , qualche porcata li dentro c'è per forza
<lukks22> ah... appena avrò sotto mano il disco per il backup seguirò il tuo consiglio... solo che non ho installato nulla di strano
<lukks22> ammesso che sia dovuta a un'installazione
<Carlin0> magari post installazione
<Carlin0> ma qualcosa c'è , fidati
<lukks22> ti credo
<lukks22> vabbe grazie mille
<LB11> Scusate un informazione ma posso scaricare l'app di drive google
<LB11> su ubuntu?
<akis24> LB11:  leggi qui http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/394/come-usare-google-drive-su-ubuntu
<joe1980> se digito da terminale  sudo apt-get update  mi dà come errore
<joe1980> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<joe1980> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-it
<joe1980> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Translation-it
<joe1980> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/restricted Translation-it
<joe1980> Trovato http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Translation-it
<joe1980> Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg
<LAURA-123> Salve, provo a scrivervi per un piccolo problema con ubuntu.
<LAURA-123> Sul mio pc ho win7 con sistema bios, non mi permete di istallare ubuntu in boot
<LAURA-123> come posso risolvere?
<MoL0ToV> vuoi dire che hai un bios che non ti permette il boot da cd?
<MoL0ToV> LAURA-123, devi cambiare le opzioni nel bios finchè non ti parte da cd.. oppure puoi farlo da usb
<joe1980> Buongiorno a tutti
<Carlin0> joe1980, la 10.04 è fuori supporto devi reinstallare qualcosa di + nuovo come la 14.04 o la 15.10
<LAURA-123> esatto... il bios non mi permette
<LAURA-123> il boot da usb
<joe1980> ciao carlin0, grazie, lo sospettavo.. riesci a spiegarmi come fare da terminale.. senza perdere i file nel pc?
<Carlin0> joe1980, salva i dati su disco esterno o altro e reinstalla
<joe1980> quindi è impossibile avanzare da terminale?
<Carlin0> LAURA-123, hai il lettore cd/dvd ?
<Carlin0> joe1980, ormai non +
<Carlin0> la 10.04 è di 5 anni fa ...
<LAURA-123> si Carlin0
<joe1980> forse anche più vecchia..mi sono sempre trovato bene e non ho mai aggiornato..
<LAURA-123> dici di provare da dvd invece che da usb?
<Carlin0> joe1980, 10 = 2010 , 04 = aprile
<joe1980> quindi scarico la 15.10 su cd o usb e reinstallo tutto?
<Carlin0> LAURA-123, si ...
<Carlin0> joe1980, se vuoi il lungo supporto meglio la 14.04 , che ha supporto fino ad aprile 2019
<Carlin0> mentre la 15.10 ha solo 9 mesi
<Carlin0> joe1980, che pc è? che cpu ? quanta ram ?
<joe1980> ok.. vada per la 14.04 allora.hai qualche consiglio in particolare da darmi?non sono proprio del mestiere..
<joe1980> ho un acer aspire 5633wlmi
<Carlin0> cpu e ram joe1980  ...
<joe1980> da dove lo capisco..???
<ExPBoy> uhm
<Carlin0> joe1980, metti in paste i comando che ora ti dico
<joe1980> ok..
<Carlin0> joe1980, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LAURA-123> samsung RV520, i3-2310m CPU, 4gb Ram
<Carlin0> joe1980, free
<Carlin0> LAURA-123, tu non  dovresti avere nessun problema con ubuntu , prova col dvd
<joe1980> fatto..
<LAURA-123> riprovo, grazie!
<Carlin0> metti qui il link joe1980
<joe1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13786271/
<joe1980> è un pc vecchiotto..
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> e la ram?
<Carlin0> joe1980, infatti , forse è maglio xubuntu per te , che tra l'altro ha un DE + simile al vecchio gnome a cui eri abituato
<Carlin0> c'è sotto la ram
<Carlin0> 2 gb
<ExPBoy> ah ecco vista
<Carlin0> ha una swap sproporzionata :P
<joe1980> quindi mi consigli  xubuntu per avere delle prestazioni accettabili..?per me è ancora arabo...
<Carlin0> !derivate | joe1980
<ubot-it> joe1980: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> si joe1980 vedrai che anche com eveste grafica è molto simile al vecchio gnome
<Carlin0> quello che c'era su lucid
<joe1980> ok.. ma 32 o 64 bi??
<joe1980> bit?..
<Carlin0> indifferenze joe1980 , io personalmente preferisco 32
<Carlin0> da meno problemi
<Carlin0> xubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<joe1980> ok.. non avrò problemi con i driver stampante e i vari comandi tipo wifi e tasti volume del pc? ricordo che qaundo ho installato ubuntu
<joe1980> ho avuto qualche problemino..
<Carlin0> quelle sono cose che si sistemano dopo al limite , che stampante hai ?
<joe1980> una hp wifi..
<Carlin0> hp dovrebbe andare
<Carlin0> joe1980, lshw -C network
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joe1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13786512/
<helpmee> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu ma dopo l'installazione non mi permette di installare nessun tipo di pacchetto segnalandomi anche come errore un divieto in alto a destra
<Carlin0> joe1980, il wireless dovrebbe già riconoscertelo la live cd
<Carlin0> cmq joe1980 prova da live prima di installare
<Carlin0> helpmee, nel terminale scrivi sudo apt-get update
<helpmee> può dipendere dal fatto che ho rimosso il lettore dvd dal' hardware mentre aggiornava a 12.04 ?
<Carlin0> helpmee, metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<helpmee> però il dvd già non era più utilizzato
<joe1980> ok.. sto scaricando xubuntu.. quindi salvo tutto quello che hoo sul pc in una memoria esterna e reinstallo tutta da penna usb? quanto tempo ci metterà?ho il dual boot con windows.. potrebbe darmi problemi?
<Carlin0> joe1980, nessun problema col dual boot , il tempo che ci mette dipende dal tuo processore
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<joe1980> ok allora ci provo! e se il pc sopravvive ti aggiorno !
<Carlin0> si che sopravvive  :o)
<Carlin0> se hai problemi entra qui da live
<joe1980> okkkk!
<joe1980> per il momento grazie!
<Firestorm7893> Buongiorno
<Firestorm7893> sono nuovo qui su ubuntu e mi servirebbe una mano
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Firestorm7893
<ubot-it> Firestorm7893: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Firestorm7893> !chiedi ho dei problemi con la mia scheda audio Sound Blaster Recon3Di, i jack delle cuffie non funzionano e il volume può essere solo al massimo o muto.. qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problema?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExPBoy> ?
<Carlin0> Firestorm7893, scrivi nel terminale alsamixer poi premi stamp salvi la schermata e la carichi su imgur
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Firestorm7893> ok
<Firestorm7893> però prima reinstallo ubuntu eliminando tute le modifiche fatte ai vari driver
<Carlin0> Firestorm7893, se hai pacioccato ... non so cosa dirti
<Firestorm7893> Purtroppo è andata così, è un problema che ho avuto con tutte le varie distro
<Manuela> Ciao, ho installato lubuntu 13 04 ma non riesco a vedere i film e video
<krabador> Manuela, e non potrai mai
<krabador> visto che 13.04 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> i repositories sono offline
<Manuela> ok  soluzioni?
<Carlin0> installa qualcosa di + nuovo
<Carlin0> la 14.04 o la 15.10
<Firestorm7893> ok rieccomi
<krabador> dopo quanto tempo?
<Firestorm7893> Molto, ho avuto in imprevisto purtroppo
<Firestorm7893> comunque ecco l'immagine di alsamixer
<Firestorm7893> http://s15.postimg.org/y4p7k9cnv/Schermata_del_2015_12_07_15_39_50.png
<krabador> Firestorm7893, a riguardo di quale problema?
<Firestorm7893> Ho una scheda audio Sounblaster recon3di
<Firestorm7893> che non funziona bene
<Firestorm7893> i jack delle cuffie non vanno e l'audio non è regolabile
<Firestorm7893> Secondo voi quale può essere il problema?
<tasso> come faccio a inserire la chat di ubuntu in hexchat?
<tasso_> ciao
<asws> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<asws> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13790525/
<Firestorm7893> Scusate il continuo tartassare di domande ma qui stanno succedendo cose strane, sono riuscito a far andare i jack e il volume, ma  ora tutti i suoni hanno una specie di eco e ritardo, come se fossi in un tunnel, da cosa può essere derivato ciò?
<asws> non riesco a installare questo, il terminale mi da questo problema
<Firestorm7893> Non sono sicuro ma credo che sia perchè stai cercando di installare un pacchetto 32 bit su un sistema a 64
<Carlin0> asws, non puoi installar eun pacchetto a 64 bit sulla 32 bit
<Carlin0> al contrario andrebbe
<Carlin0> con i dovuti accorgimenti
<gianky> ho scaricato la versione 14.04(trusty-desktop-amd64.iso) dopo 4 downl. WinMd5Sum continua a calcolare  questa stringa: 44c0de788f201fa54467f    che è diversa da quelle di riferimento c6c23ed43d32bb9e0f9f5f282a40b17a sapete dirmi perché. se sono nel posto sbagliato chiedo scusa anticipatamente. grazie dell'aiuto
<Carlin0> gianky, che iso scarichi esattamente ?
<Carlin0> asws, scarica la versione a 32 bit http://ftp.vim.org/os/Linux/distr/deepin/pool/non-free/d/draftsight/
<gianky> uqella della pagina di d.l.  (trusty-desktop-amd64.iso)
<gianky> versione della comunità. ho scaricato anche la verione 15 e la stringa è corretta.
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Carlin0> gianky, ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<gianky> ubuntu- 14.03.2 -LTS vessrione della comunità   . come desritto nelle tendine della pagina di d.l ubuntu
<gianky> al momento posso lanciare md5sum solamente da windows. però ho provato ha scaricare anche la iso della versione 15 e la stringa per questa versione la calcola correttamente. quindi non credo sia un problema di winmd5sum.
<asws> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<asws> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13791021/
<Carlin0> gianky, se installi la versione della comunità per forza il md5sum è diverso
<gianky> chiedo scusa.
<Carlin0> asws, sudo apt -f install
<asws> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13791076/
<asws> stesso problema
<gianky> a me serve la versione LTS possibilmente in italiano.  ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso  va bene?
<Carlin0> gianky, si la lingua la scegli mentre installi
<gianky> abbiate pietà ! grazie infinite a tutti!
<Carlin0> asws, ma non hai dato il comando che ti ho detto
<Carlin0> gianky, di nulla se hai bisogno torna
<erixstep> 'Giorno
<erixstep> qualcuno mi da una mano con nouveau?
<gianky> guarda che ti prendo sul serio! grazie di nuovo. ho appena lanciato il d.l. buone cose !
<jester-> erixstep: cioè?
<erixstep> Praticamente: ho installato da poco KUbuntu 14.04 LTS
<jester-> quindi?
<erixstep> ho provato ad avviare un gioco, diciamo "out-of-the-box"
<erixstep> Andava molto lentamente, ho scoperto che usava "Gallium 3D"
<jester-> erixstep: che scheda video hai
<erixstep> Nvidia GTX 750Ti. Però so che è supportata ufficialmente
<erixstep> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/
<jester-> ExPBoy: vai in impostazioni -->driver aggiuntivi e abilita il nvidia testato
<jester-> ExPBoy / erixstep  vai in impostazioni -->driver aggiuntivi e abilita il nvidia testato
<erixstep> Ecco: la cosa strana è che quando apro il gestore dei driver, dove posso scaricare i driver nvidia o rimanere con nouveau, non mi dice quale ho installato
<erixstep> Inoltre, vorrei provare i driver FOSS
<jester-> erixstep: cosa hai abilitato
<erixstep> L'ultima, cioè quello FOSS
<jester-> erixstep: con invidia er mejo è il driver proprietario
<jester-> e se hai la 1404 driver vecchio è
<erixstep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<erixstep> Ho provato a seguire questo link ma non mi ha dato altre indicazioni
<jester-> erixstep: nei repo della 14.04 c'è max il 303
<jester-> se ricordo bene
<erixstep> No, c'è il 352
<jester-> e comunque va tutto installando da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> allora metti il 352
<jester-> senza farti seghe mentali
<erixstep> Quindi, se volessi provare nouveau dovrei usare una live aggiornata?
<jester-> ci gira flightgear che è pesante assai
<asws> Carlin0: si. ho dato il tuo comando
<asws> ma non va
<Carlin0> erixstep, i nouveau sono buggati da qualche anno
<jester-> ExPBoy: i nouveau sono quelli free e sono una ciofeca il 3d va per modo di dire
<erixstep> Bah, c'è chi me ne parlava bene...
<Carlin0> asws, arrenditi hai un pc vecchio su cui non puoi installare la 64 bit , il resto vien da se
<jester-> in pratica non vanno con giochi seri
<Carlin0> ma non solo i nouveau con parecchie schede video freezano l'OS
<erixstep> Minecraft non è un gioco serio, ma se non va l'accelerazione 3d nemmeno lì mi stupirei non poco
<jester-> erixstep: vedi un po te
<erixstep> Intanto provo qualche iso con nouveau aggiornata (ex. chackra)
<jester-> i nvidia proprietari sono il  meglio in circolazione, poi de gustibusa, c'è che gode a farsi menare
<Carlin0> asws, sudo apt install gdebi
<Carlin0> asws, dopo prova ad aprire il pacchetto con gedebi
<Carlin0> se non va così non so proprio cosa dirti
<braga> Salve, oggi ho installato ubuntu e avendo una scheda grafica intel e una nvidia vorrei poter sfruttarle entrambe, come posso fare?
<jester-> braga: vai in driver aggiuntivi e installa il nvidia consigliato testato
<pie86> ciao a tutti..utilizzo un dual boot tra ubuntu e windows 7...per windows ho 2 partizioni c: per il sistema operativo e d: per i dati..è possibile estendere C: utilizzando gparted?
<akis24> !chat | pie86
<ubot-it> pie86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> pie86: dipende da come sei messo con le partizioni
<jester-> e se non hai spazio non allocato che confina devi restringere la partizione contigua a beneficio di c
<pie86> ho l'identica situazione su una macchina virtuale in virtual box da cui sto provando..visualizzo C: e D: e poi lo spazio no nallocato
<jester-> pie86: che centra la macchina virtuale?
<pie86> perchè per non fare casini sto provando prima in virtual box con gparted prima di intervenire diretteamente sul mio pc...mi sono spiegato?
<jester-> pie86: mica è la stessa cosa
<jester-> virtuale non c'è hd reale
<jester-> pie86: bisogna vedere la foto di gpated dal sistema
<pie86> jester ti farei vedere la situazione di virtual box..anche se è tutto virtuale però il partizionamento è lo stesso..dici che non va bene?
<Superpollo> Ciao a tutti, benritrovati
<Superpollo> Cè nessuno che puo darmi una mano con il mio Ubuntu che non mi parte piu? :(
<akis24> Superpollo: spiega meglio  il problema e con dettagli
<Superpollo> si, praticamente da qualche gg non parte piu.. ho un sistema in dual boot , il pc è piuttosto vecchio. Posso partire in WinXp o Ubuntu
<Superpollo> Quando scelgo ubuntu il sistema sembra vada ma lo schermo rimane nero
<Superpollo> però il segnale arriva altrimenti il monitor mi avviserebbe
<ioria> Superpollo, hai la schermata di grub dopo il boot ?
<Superpollo> purtroppo sono parecchi imbranato, non so cosa sia il grub.. :(
<ioria> Superpollo, dove selezioni windows o ubuntu
<Superpollo> no, ma se serve posso fare una foto con il cellulare e mandarla
<ioria> Superpollo, hai detto che hai un dual-boot ... come selezioni ubuntu ?
<Superpollo> ho lascio fare ed aspetto o pigio direttamente invio, la prima scelta è Ubuntu e alla schermata di grub è gia posizionato su ubuntu
<ioria> Superpollo, allora, usa i tasti freccia, quando vedi grub,  e seleziona Advanced -> Recovery Mode
<Superpollo> bene
<Superpollo> allora provo e torno appena fatto, mi ci vorra qualche minuto, Ok?
<ioria> ok
<Superpollo> Ioria ci risono
<ioria> Superpollo, il sistema è partito ( almeno in modalità testo) ?
<Superpollo> No, in opzioni avanzate di Ubuntu ci sono molte recovery mode e non so quale scegliere
<Superpollo> ho provato una con n.68 ed una con n.32
<Superpollo> mi da il solito menu
<Superpollo> "menu ripristino"
<Superpollo> (stato del filsystem: sola lettura)
<ioria> Superpollo, quelli con i numeri sono i vecchi kernel ... devi scegliere ripristino e poi 'root'
<ioria> Superpollo, da dove stai chattando ora ?
<Superpollo> scelgo una di  ripristino qualunque?
<Superpollo> senza numeri?
<Superpollo> sto chattando da winXP
<ioria> Superpollo, si ... ok .... ma hai un solo pc ?
<Superpollo> si :(
<ioria> Superpollo, così è un massacro .... ogni volta devi riavviare ....
<Superpollo> asp provo con il cellulare
<Superpollo> sono entrato dal cell con superpollo2
<superpollo2> Funziona?
<ioria> superpollo2 ok,  devi andare in modalità ripristino , (o recovery) e quando hai il menu , scegli root
<Superpollo> allora esco e rimango in chat con il cell
<ioria> yes
<superpollo2> Scelgo "opzioni avanzate per u ungu"
<ioria> yes
<superpollo2> Poi "ubuntu with Linux 3.13.0- 68 - generic (recòvery mode) ok?
<ioria> ok
<superpollo2> Ora scelto "root"
<ioria> ok
<superpollo2> Ha scritto: root@marco-desktop: #
<superpollo2> Ma il prompt lampeggia
<ioria> ok, quindi è partito ? ha fatto un sacco di scritte ?
<superpollo2> No sta fermo ed il prompt lampeggia ... ha fatto solo una riga
<ioria> lshw -c video | grep driver     cosa restituisce ?
<superpollo2> Provo
<superpollo2> Non trovo la riga dritta... come si fa? (Perdona la mia ignoranza)
<ioria> lshw -c video    e cerca la parola  driver  e la parola subito dopo l' =
<ioria> è alla fine
<superpollo2> Dice ishw: comando non trovato
<ioria> è una elle 'l' non una i
<ioria> lshw -c video
<superpollo2> Sono un  disastro...
<superpollo2> Provo
<superpollo2> Allora ho dato la riga di comandi intera e mi ha restituito una pagina di roba
<ioria> è un laptop o un desktop ?
<superpollo2> Desktop
<ioria> hai trovato 'driver' ?   è verso la fine
<superpollo2> Non mi sembra che ci sia
<ioria> configuration: ?
<superpollo2> No. Ce version
<ioria> che scheda hai ?   in cima , product e vendor
<superpollo2> In cima dice:
<superpollo2> Hardware liste (lshw) - B.02.16
<ioria> ma che scheda video hai ?
<superpollo2> Una vecchia agp xt1800 mi pare
<superpollo2> No XT 1950
<ioria> radeon , amd ?
<superpollo2> Ati
<superpollo2> Ati radeon  presumo
<ioria> ok.... e questo non riesci a leggerlo dalla schermata ?
<ioria> ma che compare *UNCLAIMED ?
<superpollo2> No non dice nulla in tal senso
<ioria>  *-display                    description: VGA compatible controller ?  riesci a leggerlo ?
<superpollo2> Se scrivo sol
<superpollo2> Allora ho trovato Ato
<superpollo2> Description: VGA compatibile controller
<ioria> sotto ?
<superpollo2> Product: RV570 (RADEON X1950 PRO)
<ioria> ok
<ioria> vedi che c'era
<superpollo2> #
<superpollo2> Sì :(
<ioria> fino a dove arriva a 'version' ?
<superpollo2> Version: 9a
<ioria> poi ?
<superpollo2> Ma poi c'è u  sacco di altra roba
<ioria> mi interessa la riga 'configuration'
<superpollo2> Configuration: latency=32 mingnt=8
<ioria> non carica il driver
<superpollo2> Ah!
<ioria> dovrebbe comparire o 'radeon' o 'fglrx'
<superpollo2> Se serve posso anche installare di nuovo ubu u
<ioria> sicuro che puoi
<ioria> possiamo provare con l'opzione 'nomodeset'
<superpollo2> Dopo configuration c'è resources
<superpollo2> Ok
<superpollo2> Cosa devo fare?
<superpollo2> No modeste
<superpollo2> * nomodeset
<ioria> ok, scrivi exit e riesuma .... probabilmente non lo farà .... però
<superpollo2> Provo resume
<ioria> ok
<superpollo2> Sta scrivendo....
<superpollo2> Ora si è fermato ed è schermo nero
<ioria> yes
<ioria> prova ad aprire una console  : ctrl + alt +f1  ( o f2)
<superpollo2> Ok mi da login:
<ioria> login allora
<superpollo2> Devo scrivere login?
<ioria> username e password
<superpollo2> Fatto
<ioria> cat /etc/issue
<superpollo2> Ok fatto
<ioria> cosa dice ?
<superpollo2> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \1
<ioria> ok....   sudo lshw -c video | grep driver      (| è l'ultimo tasto in alto a sinistra)
<ioria> sotto esc
<superpollo2> Ok
<superpollo2> Fatto
<ioria> cosa dice ?
<superpollo2> Scrive driver in rosso
<ioria> e poi ?
<superpollo2> Driver=agpart-intel
<superpollo2> Configuration: autonegotiation=on
<superpollo2> Broadcast=yes
<superpollo2> Driver=e1000
<ioria> ma hai installato manualmente qualcosa ?  di video driver intendo ?
<ioria> non dovresti dirti quello ....
<ioria> *dovrebbe
<ioria> quella è la scheda ethernet
<superpollo2> No... non ho toccato nulla
<ioria> ma che comando hai dato ?    :)
<superpollo2> Sudo lshw l  grep driver
<ioria> sudo lshw -c video | grep driver
<superpollo2> Provo
<superpollo2> Fatto
<ioria> deve essere una sola riga
<superpollo2> Ha ridato il prompt
<ioria> quindi nulla ?
<superpollo2> Sì,  nulla
<ioria> ok
<ioria> sai usare l'editor nano  ?
<superpollo2> Eh?
<superpollo2> :)
<ioria> nano è un editor testuale ... mai usato ?
<superpollo2> Mai ....
<ioria> sudo cp /etc/default/grub   /etc/default/grub.bak         (non sbagliare a digitare, per favore )
<superpollo2> Ci provo :)
<superpollo2> Fatto... è andato a  capo
<ioria> ls /etc/default/grub.bak
<superpollo2> La prima è una elle.
<ioria> si
<superpollo2> Fatto
<ioria> cosa dice ?
<superpollo2> È andato a capo
<superpollo2> Prima ha detto
<ioria> ma ha stampato /etc/default/grub.bak
<superpollo2> Sì sì ok
<ioria> ok   ...   sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<superpollo2> Fatto
<ioria> ha aperto il file ?
<superpollo2> Pare di si
<ioria> vai alla sesta riga ....    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<superpollo2> Ci sono
<ioria> ok .... con i tasti freccia scendi li e cambia la riga così GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset "
<superpollo2> Fatto
<ioria> ok .... ctrl+x   e poi dai 'y' e poi invio .... devi salvarlo
<superpollo2> Mi chiede il  nome
<ioria> invio
<superpollo2> Fatto!
<ioria> cat /etc/default/grub    e controlla che hai fatto bene   cioè che 'nomodeset' compaia
<superpollo2> Sì è alla prima riga
<ioria> forse va troppo in alto ...
<ioria> cat /etc/default/grub   | grep nomodeset
<superpollo2> Ok fatto
<ioria> cosa dice ?  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset " ?
<superpollo2> Nomodeset compare in rosso
<ioria> ok....  ora     sudo update-grub
<superpollo2> Sì sì scusa dice così
<ioria>   sudo update-grub
<superpollo2> Partito....
<superpollo2> Dice "fatto"
<ioria> ok....   sudo reboot
<superpollo2> Riavvia
<ioria> ok
<superpollo2> Ho scelto ubu tu....
<superpollo2> Ha fatto i pallini...
<ioria> ok
<superpollo2> Purtroppo non da segni di vita...
<ioria> aspetta un pò ...
<superpollo2> Ok
<superpollo2> Ioria devo preparare cena per mio figlio. Cmq vada sei stato gentilissimo!!
<ioria> nessun problema...
<superpollo2> Grazie 1000 ... hai avuto tanta pazienza
<superpollo2> Domani ci riprovo
<ioria> ok.... :þ
<superpollo2> Grazie ancora e buona serata
<ioria> anche a te
<xNyes> Salve
<xNyes> Chi Potrebbe Aiutarmi? è URGENTE :C
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | xNyes
<ubot-it> xNyes: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> xNyes, sicuro che ti serve aiuto?
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | JACK3viso
<ubot-it> JACK3viso: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | JACK3viso
<ubot-it> JACK3viso: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<egidiuzz> ciao a tutti
<egidiuzz> ho un problema con gimp
<egidiuzz> mi date una mano a mettere lingua ita
<egidiuzz> nessuno
<krabador> egidiuzz, come lo hai installato gimp?
<Somewhere> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire come faccio a sapere se il mio Hard Disk è stato danneggiato da un virus?
<Somewhere> Dalla cmd di Windows
<Somewhere> Vi spiego, devo riparare un pc non mio, mi è arrivato senza boot e senza installazioni di windows (controllato con super grub disk)
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-08
<Somewhere> Credo che sia stato un virus a fare tutto questo, ma quando provo ad installare windows mi dice che è impossibile creare una nuova partizione sullo spazio inutilizzato selezionato
<Somewhere> A questo punto ho pensato che il virus abbia potuto danneggiare l'hardware, ma come faccio ad esserne sicuro?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Usa una distro GNU/Linux e provi a creare / eliminare / formattare la o le partizioni con GParted
<Joshua^Dunamis> o tenti il recupero con testdisk
<Somewhere> Si grazie, sto flashando un'altra pendrive con ubuntu proprio per provare questo
<Somewhere> Ma basta entrare in modalità live, giusto?
<Somewhere> Cioè posso controllare lo stato dell'HD anche se non installo ubuntu?
<Joshua^Dunamis> GParted nella live c'è sicuro, testdisk non ricordo... al momento non sto usando ubuntu
<Somewhere> Ma.. la versione live di 7 parte, se faccio partire la live usb di ubuntu mi da BOOTMGR mancante :\
<Joshua^Dunamis> ??? E' successo qualcosa di abbastanza serio a quel pc.. dunque tu scegli l'avvio usb dal Bios/Uefi?
<Somewhere> Si
<Joshua^Dunamis> Usa una versione di Ubuntu nuova e che supporta l'UEFI... meglio la 14.04 che è LTS
<Somewhere> Ho usato la 14.04.2
<Somewhere> Comunque sono quasi sicuro che l'HD sia andato a farsi benedire
<Somewhere> Non ci sono altre spiegazioni
<Somewhere> Ho installato più volte sia windows che ubuntu, mai visto qualcosa del genere
<Joshua^Dunamis> prima dai un'occhiata a questi links https://www.google.it/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=bootmgr+mancante
<Somewhere> Grazie, ma tutti quei topic sono solo problemi di boot
<Somewhere> In questa macchina manca proprio qualsiasi installazione di sistema operativo
<Somewhere> Infatti controllando con Super Grub Disk non riesce a individuare nessuna installazione
<Joshua^Dunamis> ho dato una rapida occhiata e qua e là leggo di un windows 7 fix e che cioè il problema potrebbe essere legato al so windows 7 e tramite il suo cd sarebbe possibile ripararlo
<Somewhere> Si, ho già provato con il cd di installazione di windows
<Somewhere> Ma
<Joshua^Dunamis> per il fatto che non vi è alcuna installazione.. o è partito il disco o è stato totalmente cancellato
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma quello non dovrebbe essere un problema...
<Joshua^Dunamis> il secondo caso intendo
<Somewhere> Penso che sia partito, perchè nelle opzioni avanzate di windows non mi fa creare una nuova partizione sullo spazio inutilizzato (che corrisponde a tutto l'HD)
<Somewhere> E non riesce nemmeno ad eseguire un check disk da cmd
<Joshua^Dunamis> Il mio Notebook che è pure UEFI è uscito con FreeDos e la prima cosa che ho fatto è stata usare GParted in live, e mi sono creato da zero le partizioni a cominciare da quella EFI
<Joshua^Dunamis> nel tuo caso c'è da risolvere prima que BOOTMGR mancante
<Joshua^Dunamis> apri il Bios/Uefi e vedi che dice alle voci di boot
<Joshua^Dunamis> in una guida tra quei link un tipo dice: "Quando avvii il cd di windows non dovresti far partire l'installazione ma selezionare l'opzione ripristina masterboot"
<Somewhere> A quanto ho letto non c'è
<Somewhere> modo di risolverlo
<Somewhere> Già provato
<Joshua^Dunamis> e che succede?
<Somewhere> Anche con i comandi da cmd bootrec fixmbr ecc.
<Somewhere> Niente di niente
<Somewhere> Non riesce a fare nessuna operazione
<Somewhere> Questo mi fa pensare che l'HD sia partito
<Joshua^Dunamis> Controlla dal Bios se riconosce l'esistenza di un disco fisso
<Somewhere> Perchè se non riesce nemmeno ad analizzarlo credo che non ci sia altra spiegazione
<Somewhere> Ok adesso vedo
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ripristina le impostazioni di default del Bios/Uefi
<Joshua^Dunamis> salvi (di solito è F10) e poi riprovi
<Somewhere> Fatto
<Somewhere> Però per provare devo disabilitare il Fast Boot
<Somewhere> Altrimenti non mi carica la pennetta
<Joshua^Dunamis> Si ok quello disabilitalo
<Joshua^Dunamis> e poi salvi
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma intanto anche senza disabilitarlo potresti riprovare col cd di windows
<Somewhere> Eh no anche windows sta su pennetta
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah.. ho trovato questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4284736
<Joshua^Dunamis> credo tu debba rifare la pennetta di Ubuntu
<Somewhere> Ho letto :|
<Joshua^Dunamis> e li dice di utilizzare universalusbinstaller
<Joshua^Dunamis> E già che ci sei scarica Ubuntu 14.04.3
<Joshua^Dunamis> dal sito ufficiale
<Somewhere> Quella di windows l'ho fatta con unetbootin e funziona.. bah
<Somewhere> La sto rifacendo
<Joshua^Dunamis> naturalmente scegli tra 32 o 64 bit solo se il pc supporta il 64 bit.. altrimenti solo 32 bit
<Somewhere> Si ovvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> Magari la iso che hai scaricato è corrotta, puoi fare il controllo del md5sum
<Somewhere> Nel mio pc ho usato questa iso e funziona perfettamente
<Somewhere> Adesso sta finendo, vedo se parte, altrimenti se ne parla domani :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> capisco.. forse è unebootin che fa i capricci..
<Somewhere> No di nuovo lo stesso errore :\
<Somewhere> Grazie per l'aiuto Joshua, ma adesso devo andare a dormire
<Joshua^Dunamis> Di niente.. fai bene ;)
<Somewhere> Buonanotte e grazie ancora!
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nottee..!!
<gommalacca13> Ho la versione 14.04 e non ho mai avuto un problema di stampa. All improvviso non riesco più a stampare da libre office o da word(esce regolarmente il foglio ma risulta bianco) mentre se stampo una schermata di una pagina internet qualsiasi ottengo regolarmente la stampa. Quale potrebbe essere il problema
<valentina76> Qualcuno mi sa indicare la procedura corretta per vedere Skygo con Ubuntu 15.10?
<ExPBoy> valentina76, per poter vedere skygo su ubuntu occorre installare un ppa e quindi qui non diamo supporto per queste cose
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jseio2pw> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuta a impostare la chat per accedere a questo canale?
<jseio2pw> ho installato hexchat.
<jseio2pw> ma non riesco a farlo partirte in automatico.
<krabador> !chat | jseio2pw
<ubot-it> jseio2pw: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jseio2pw> #ubuntu-it
<Giulia> Ciao ho lubuntu 13 04 so che è ormai obsoleto ma non riesco a scaricare altre versioni.
<Carlin0> Giulia, perchè non riesci ?
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Giulia> ho dei dubbi sesono a 32 o 64 bit
<krabador> Giulia, che sistema stai usando adesso?
<Giulia> 1304
<Carlin0> [11:27:10] <Giulia> Ciao ho lubuntu 13 04 so che è ormai obsoleto ma non riesco a scaricare altre versioni.
<krabador> Giulia, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> !paste | Giulia
<ubot-it> Giulia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Giulia, entro oggi
<Giulia> scusami ma non ho mai usato questa versione non trovo il terminale..
<krabador> Giulia, "non ho mai usato questa versione" ---> cosa hai usato fino ad adesso?
<krabador> Giulia, ctrl alt t
<krabador> e si apre, sebbene lo trovi tranquillamente nel menu lubuntu
<Giulia> lts... il pc è di mio fratello ...
<Giulia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13819100/
<krabador> Giulia, se hai una lts, non stai usando 13.04...
<Giulia> nel mio pc lts in wquello di mio fratello 1304
<krabador> qui puoi usare indifferentemente 32 o 64 bit
<krabador> la cpu è 64bit.
<Carlin0> Giulia, quanta ram ha il pc ...
<Giulia> so poco oniente della storia di questo pc è un presario 900
<Giulia> a 900
<krabador> Giulia, puoi andare indifferentemente con entrambi.
<Carlin0> Giulia, nel terminale digita free
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giulia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13819280/
<Carlin0> 2 gb ...
<Giulia> ok quindi posso provare a scaricare la15 10 64bit?
<Carlin0> Giulia, scegli quella che vuoi tra 32 e 64 ... io preferisco sempre le 32 ma è solo una mia idea
<Carlin0> Giulia, la 15.10 o la 14.04
<krabador> la 32 da un po' meno noie per quanto riguarda una serie di applicazioni, come alcuni giochi , che sono rimasti ancorati ad un'impalcatura 32 bit
<Carlin0> la 15.10 ha 9 mesi di supporto , la 14.04 5 anni
<krabador> nella 64 bit, possono pure andare, a patto di installare le dipendenze a 32 di tali software
<krabador> che puo' essere una perdita di tempo
<krabador> per il resto , ormai 64 bit è il default
<Giulia> quindi la 1404 è piu affidabile
<krabador> Giulia, relativamente si
<Giulia> ok grazie .
<krabador> è mantenuta 5 anni, e quasi tutto il palco software viene mantenuto solo in sicurezza, e nonviene aggiornato alle ultime verisioni
<Giulia> ho scaricato la versione 14 04 lubuntu una volta terminato cosa devo fare per attivarlo?
<paramnesi> lo devi installare con chiavetta o cd
<krabador> !usbwin | Giulia
<ubot-it> Giulia: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Giulia
<ubot-it> Giulia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !installazione | Giulia
<ubot-it> Giulia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> Giulia, per usb il pc non deve essere troppo vecchio
<Giulia> èdel 2008..
<krabador> puoi provare allora
<krabador> segui il link della guida inviatoti
<Giulia> ho capito che devo passarci tutto il pomeriggio qua sopra...
<Giulia> pensavo fosse  piu automatico è semplice aggiornare il sitstema.
<krabador> Giulia, non si nasce istruiti , e non è colpa dell'IT se non conosci già come funziona cio' che vorresti fare
<krabador> Giulia, anch'io pensavo che nel 2015 avremmo avuto le macchine volanti
<Giulia> la mia istruzione non si basa su programmi e sull'informatica ...
<krabador> Giulia, 13.04 è fuori supporto , con repositories offline, e per aggiornarla almeno a 14.04, avresti dovuto fare 2 salti di versione , che avrebbero tenuto molto piu' di tutto il pomeriggio, con il rischio che qualcosa sarebbe andata storto
<krabador> Giulia, e allora non prendertela, se gestire un sistema "ti porta tutto il pomeriggio"
<krabador> non è nostro dovere, o dell'ambiente gnulinux, che un utente completamente inesperto di quest'ambiente , gestisca  come un utente esperto il sistema
<Giulia> ricordavo la semplicità di questo programma .
<krabador> lo è
<krabador> e parecchio
<krabador> figurati
<Giulia> dovrei seguire questa guida?Guida per la preparazione di un supporto USB da Ubuntu
<krabador> Giulia, secondo te che te l'ho mandata a fare?
<krabador> se questo è l'atteggiamento, togli molti veli sul perchè certe cose ti sembrano impossibili
<krabador> !usbwin | Giulia
<ubot-it> Giulia: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Giulia
<ubot-it> Giulia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !installazione | Giulia
<ubot-it> Giulia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> ti ho rimandato tutti i link per le guide, per fare pendrive usb , per masterizzare la iso (che sarebbe la soluzione piu' sicura) , e per installare nel momento in cui hai creato correttamente un supporto di installazione
<gianfry> ciao
<gianfry> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gianfry> ciao
<gianfry> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gianfry> ciao
<gianfry> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ale14> ho scaricato ubuntu, l' ho messo sulla pennetta ma quando provo a darela priorità alla pennetta nel BIOS non mi legge linux ma riparte windows e non capisco il perchè, visto che ho fatto nello stesso modo su un altro pc ed è andato bene.
<akis24> ale14: come hai creato la usb e da che sistema ?
<akis24> ale14: hai provato a collegare con altra porta usb del pc dove non si avvia ? hai bios uefi su questo pc ? versione di windows ?
<akis24> quando avremo le risposte magari avrai qualche aiuto .. fai con calma
<akis24> ottimo
<AnarcoideConvint> Buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo sia del forum che come utente Ubuntu; vorrei se possibile delle informazioni( aiuto!!!).
<AnarcoideConvint> Ho un notebook vecchiotto (samsung R60plus), sull hd un amico mi ha installato Porteus ma, non riesco a fare un pò di cose, vorrei installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu ma , il lettore cd non funziona e non ho neanche una chiavetta usb abbastanza capiente per poter fare l installazione da usbquindi, vi chiedevo se: c'è la possibilità di installare
<AnarcoideConvint>  ubuntu direttamente dall'hd in uso? se si qual'è la procedura ( sono un principiante quindi senza paroloni :) ).
<AnarcoideConvint> un grazie in anticipo a tutti.
<krabador> AnarcoideConvint, questo non è il forum, è il canale irc di supporto ufficiale italiano ubuntu, nel quale puoi entrare, per richieste di supporto al sistema, quando ti pare
<Carlin0> AnarcoideConvint, dicci almeno che cpu ha e quanta ram ...
<AnarcoideConvint> Scusatemi
<krabador> AnarcoideConvint, detto questo, fa il bravo, e procurati un lettore cd funzionante o una pendrive abbastanza capiente
<Carlin0> sempre che il pc supporti il boot da usb
<f843d0> Anche perche` il pendrive avra` il costo medio di 10 euro per 4/8 Gb se non di piu`
<AnarcoideConvint> Il Samsung R60 è un notebook di elevata qualità, dotato di processore Intel Core Duo 2 T2130, da 1,86 Ghz di frequenza, 553 Mhz di velocità e 1 MB di cache L2, sistema operativo Windows Vista Home Premium, memoria RAM da 2 GB (2 x 1 GB), hard disk SATA da 120 GB, display da 15,4 pollici con risoluzione 1280x800 pixel widescreen e scheda video ATI R
<AnarcoideConvint> adeon Xpress 1250 con fino a 256 MB di memoria condivisa. Il notebook è provvisto anche di masterizzatore Super Multi Double Layer, di connettività wireless, LAN, modem, lettore di schede di memoria, 3 porte USB.Le dimensioni sono 358x265,2x31,3 mm e il peso è di 2,68 chili.
<Carlin0> mazza pesa 3 kili
<krabador> ravano nei mercatini/soffitte/scantinati
<Carlin0> cmq direi lubuntu
<krabador> Carlin0, al suo ritorno, al log non interessa molto ;)
<Carlin0> se torna
<ospite_non_tecni> scusate per il disturbo, vi scrivo in live cd ubuntu volevo chiedervi come posso formattare cioè cancellare tutte le partizioni nel computer dal live cd? Gradirei una cortese risposta Grazie mille a chi mi darebbe una mano
<krabador> io te la darei una mano
<krabador> ma non posso, mi ringrazi lo stesso'
<krabador> ?
<ospite_non_tecni> per favore apparte gli scherzi mi sapresti autare oppure non sai come aiutarmi?
<krabador> io non sto scherzando
<ospite_non_tecni> ok
<ospite_non_tecni> ma come posso liberare spazio dal mio hard disk dal live cd?
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, perchè devi formattare?
<ospite_non_tecni> perchè il ho tutto l' hard disk pieno
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, parla di obiettivi e ti possono essere palesate soluzioni
<krabador> non hai capito la domanda
<krabador> cosa devi fare, dopo la formattazione?
<ospite_non_tecni> installare ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, ooooh, ce l'hai fatta
<krabador> allora, la risposta è molto piu' semplice di quanto credi
<krabador> fai partire, anche adesso , da live cd, l'installazione
<krabador> tramite l'icona preposta
<krabador> quando ti chiede dove installare, selezioni la voce "usa tutto il disco"
<krabador> lui pialla tutto e mette ubuntu .
<ospite_non_tecni> cioè "canacella tutto il disco ed installa ubuntu"?
<krabador> esatt o
<ospite_non_tecni> si ma vengono fuori dei errori
<ospite_non_tecni> che non ho i permessi
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, se fai partire l'installazione metti la spunta su software di terze parti
<krabador> e aggionrnamenti
<ospite_non_tecni> si ma non mi cancella le partizioni
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, apri il terminale
<ospite_non_tecni> ok
<ospite_non_tecni> adesso lo apro
<ospite_non_tecni> ho appena digitato "sudo su root"
<krabador> software-properties-gtk , metti la spunta a tutto tranne che a sources, la togli alla voce "cd rom"
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, stai fermo
<krabador> e aspetta suggerimenti
<krabador> chiudi poi la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ospite_non_tecni> errori: root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo fdisk -l pastebinit
<ospite_non_tecni> fdisk: cannot open pastebinit: No such file or directory
<ospite_non_tecni> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, non hai fatto bene diverse cose
<Carlin0> ospite_non_tecni, esci da root
<ospite_non_tecni> si la procedura sopra l' o fatta
<ospite_non_tecni> ok
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, limitati a copiare ed incollare i comandi
<krabador> suggeriti qui
<ospite_non_tecni> ok
<krabador> se fai come ti pare perdiamo solo tempo
<Carlin0> e poi fai copia incolla così non sbagli i comandi
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, visto che sei stato avvertito , manda direttamente il link prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<krabador> adesso.
<ospite_non_tecni> un secondo che ripeto la procedura dato che sono dovuto uscire da root
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, non ci saresti mai dovuto entrare
<krabador> questo è il problema
<ospite_non_tecni> si ma sto ripetendo la procedura scusa per la perdita di tempo
<ospite_non_tecni> ecco cosa viene fuori nella bash :
<ospite_non_tecni> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ software-properties-gtk
<ospite_non_tecni> Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<ospite_non_tecni> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<ospite_non_tecni> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com wily InRelease
<ospite_non_tecni> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com wily-security InRelease
<ospite_non_tecni> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com wily-updates InRelease
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: cu fu
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni: metti sempre su pastebin  o il bot ti mette fuori
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, senti , è meglio per entrambi , se nel frattempo chiami anche un amico, che se ne intende un po' di piu' di te, e guardate insieme
<krabador> la conversazione in atto, ok ?
<ospite_non_tecni> capi8sco
<ospite_non_tecni> capisco
<ospite_non_tecni> forse ho trovato un altra soluzione (forse)
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, il primo comando apre una finestra, nella quale ti era stato chiesto di interagire in un certo modo
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, torna in caso di problemi, ok ?
<ospite_non_tecni> Come posso con GParted formattare una partizione se non non viene fuori nel menu' a tendina fori "Delete" cliccabile?
<ospite_non_tecni> si ritornero'
<ospite_non_tecni> come posso inviarvi uno screen?
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, senti
<ospite_non_tecni> si
<krabador> ti si stava prospettando una soluzione
<krabador> non sei stato neanche in grado di mandare 2 comandi da terminale
<ospite_non_tecni> si
<krabador> e ti metti a  domandare a caso
<krabador> o , per favore segui quanto ti viene segnalato, oppure, non avvalerti del supporto irc, nessun problema, ok ?
<ospite_non_tecni> no e solo perchè volevo chiedervi come potevo farla con interfaccia grafica invece che da terminale dato che non sono esperto
<krabador> è nel tuo, e nell'interesse di chi risponde qui dentro
<ospite_non_tecni> scusa ma vuoi dire che non devo chiedere supporto? (potrei aver frainteso)
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, ti sto chiedendo che se entri qui , o segui o , se non hai voglia, nessun problema , puoi andare
<ospite_non_tecni> mi dispiace deluderla ma non è che non voglio fare e che non ne sono capace per quello ma mia seconda soluzione per me sarebbe farlo con GPart ma se mi state dicendo di andarmene
<ospite_non_tecni> non ne vado fiero ma dovro segnalare che mi hanno detto di andarmene quando cercavo aiuto
<krabador> no, dovresti non andare fiero, di segnalare qualcosa di sbagliato
<krabador> in quanto non ti è stato detto di andartene quando cercavi aiuto , ma di andartene se non hai voglia di seguire
<krabador> il che è diverso , drasticamente
<ospite_non_tecni> si lo so, ma nei confronti di chi mi dice di "togliere il disturbo" non ne và fiero di essere segnalato
<krabador> !chat | ospite_non_tecni
<ubot-it> ospite_non_tecni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> stai eludendo il supporto
<krabador> segui?
<ospite_non_tecni> si sto seguendo , scusa ma mi potresti ri attaccare i comandi da eseguire?, scusa e Grazie Mille per l' impegno
<krabador> se segui, stiamo qui ad affrontare il problema, se vuoi far solo perdere tempo, sei pregato di sgomberare, visto che il canale ha il logo
<krabador> ok
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<ospite_non_tecni> nei miei confonti di neofita (sempre se è il termine giusto)
<ospite_non_tecni> ok
<krabador> metti la spunta su tutto tranne che su "sources"
<krabador> la togli su "cd rom"
<krabador> chiudi la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -l | pastebinit
<ospite_non_tecni> scusa ma quando faccio il seguente comando "sudo lshw -l | pastebinit " mi da una lista di opzioni http://paste.ubuntu.com/13828658/
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ospite_non_tecni> mi da il seguente link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13828880/ p.s: scusa cinque minuti devo andare a mangiare con la famiglia scusami tanto
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, era quel link , l'obiettivo dei comandi
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, il pc ha uefi, il che complica le cose
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, se hai intenzione di piallare tutto e mettere solo ubuntu, allora accedi in uefi, all'accensione del pc, disabilita la voce secure boot e fastboot
<krabador> rientra con il cd live, e pialla tutto , con l'installazione
<giuseppe99> ciao
<giuseppe99> volevo istallare il pacchetto office su ubuntu
<krabador> giuseppe99, non puoi
<krabador> se intendi il microsoft,
<giuseppe99> ho letto che si deve usare il programma playonlinux
<giuseppe99> ?
<krabador> per cose come playonlinux, segui la loro documentazione, nelle loro risorse ufficiali
<ospite_non_tecni> ospite_non_tecni, se hai intenzione di piallare tutto e mettere solo ubuntu, allora accedi in uefi, all'accensione del pc, disabilita la voce secure boot e fastboot  si lo già fatto ma c'e' un problema
<krabador> playonlinux != ubuntu
<krabador> "si lo già fatto ma c'e' un problema" ---> quale?
<ospite_non_tecni> che devo cancellare tutte le partizioni p.s: scusami tanto per prima
<giuseppe99> ma secondo te quindi non si puo istallare office?
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, allora, in secure boot e fastboot disabilitati  , partizioni smontate, lui pialla tutto
<krabador> giuseppe99, non uso microsoft office su linux, non mi interessa
<giuseppe99> ok
<ospite_non_tecni> ma scusa @krabador ma allora non sai come cancellare tutte le partizioni?, io vorrei cancellare tutte le partizioni e po installare solo ubuntu
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, madonna...
<ospite_non_tecni> da live cd è possibile farlo?
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, se disabiliti uefi secure boot, fastboot, ancora meglio se dovessi avere legacy
<krabador> fai partire l'installazione
<krabador> e fai "usa tutto il disco"
<krabador> lui
<krabador> lo
<krabador> pialla
<krabador> tutto
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: non è una bona idea ma basta scegliere usa tutto il disco in fase di installazione
<krabador> jester-, nega che gli funzioni
<ospite_non_tecni> viene fuori degli errori tipo "access denied" quando clicci su visualizza dettagli installazzione
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, assicurati che tutte le partizioni siano smontate
<krabador> e fai partire
<ospite_non_tecni> scusa ma cosa significa smontate?
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: scegli usa tutto il disco e poi lascia che faccia
<ospite_non_tecni> si ma non lo esegue fa altre partizioni ma non cancella quelle vecchie
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: scegliendo usa l'intero disco pialla tutto, non ci sono balle
<krabador> jester-, non credo tu possa riuscirci
<krabador> è religiosamente convinto del contrario
<jester-> aah la fede è fede
<ospite_non_tecni> si ho provato ma non funziona cioè non so come spiegarmi: viene fuori un avviso e ti avverte che non è possibile cancellare la partizione  sda2
<f843d0> ospite_non_tecni: non fornisce altri dettagli il messaggio?
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: se è partizione di sistema avendo uefi se la cancella non parte piu il pc
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: hai disattivato secure boot^
<krabador> fdisk -l non rileva sda2
<ospite_non_tecni> si una partentesi "tonda" e poi dentro degli zeri si ho disattivato "secure boot"
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, sudo gparted , da terminale, premi stamp
<krabador> !image | ospite_non_tecni
<ubot-it> ospite_non_tecni: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ospite_non_tecni> come posso inviarvi uno screenshot di quello che vede "GPart"?
<f843d0> ospite_non_tecni: hai annotato precisamente il messaggio? Hai provato a cercare se altre persone hanno riscontrato questo problema?
<ospite_non_tecni> non ho annotato il messaggio un secondo che riprovo e ve lo invio
<ospite_non_tecni> ecco il messaggio: Creazione del file system ext4 nella partizione n° 2 di SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) non riuscita.
<ospite_non_tecni> titolo: "Creazione file system non riuscita"
<krabador> beh, un po' diverso da "non è possibile cancellare la partizione  sda2"
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: cosa centra gparted con l'installazione?
<ospite_non_tecni> non riuscivo a come spiegarmi
<ospite_non_tecni> volevo formattare tutto con GParted e poi installare il tutto
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, ti ho chiesto , per favore , alle 18:29, se apri gparted e mandi uno screenshot
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: e 4 scegli usa l0intero disco
<krabador> di quello che viene visto nel disco
<krabador> jester-, piu' di 4
<jester-> eh
<krabador> jester-, non barare, mettiti a contare da prima
<ospite_non_tecni> si l'o fatto segli l' intero disco adesso tento di inviarvi uno screen
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: opzione usa l'intero disco, di solito, non funza solo ai troll
<jester-> e va con quelli non c'è verso
<ospite_non_tecni> adesso vi elloro uno screen e poi un altro portate pazienza
<ospite_non_tecni> ed scusate
<ospite_non_tecni> http://postimg.org/image/6phyr2nen/
<Mr_Pan> è timido gommalacca...
<ospite_non_tecni> ecco l' ultimo screen con l' errore : http://postimg.org/image/x6bjx0evj/
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: hai lanciato sudo gparted^
<jester-> ?
<ospite_non_tecni> no ho cercato gparted in ubuntu
<f843d0> ospite_non_tecni: che tu sappia, il sistema fa uso di RAID?
<jester-> lancia da terminale sudo gparted
<ospite_non_tecni> ok
<jester-> e cancella tutto tranne sda1
<jester-> ospite_non_tecni: per terminare devi cliccare la V verde
<jester-> o non applica i cambiamenti
<ospite_non_tecni> potresti spiegarti meglio non ho capito cosa intendi per digita la v in terminale
<ospite_non_tecni> ecco lo screen: http://postimg.org/image/y5auoe2v1/
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, se vai semplicemente indietro di un po' di righe
<krabador> noterai senza troppa fatica
<krabador> che ti è stato chiesto di mandare sudo gparted
<krabador> almeno 3 volte
<ospite_non_tecni> non capisco come tornare in dietro di 3 volte dove in bash?
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni:  [18:29:46] <krabador> ospite_non_tecni, sudo gparted , da terminale, premi stamp    capito ora ?
<ospite_non_tecni> io sulla tastiera non ho "stamp"
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni: saresti l'unico a non averlo il tasto stamp ...
<ospite_non_tecni> apparte gli scherzi io li sto controllando i tasti non vedo  nessun tasto con scritto stamp
<krabador> apparte gli scherzi
<krabador> ma a parte gli scherzi, stamp o è un tasto (quasi sempre) o un tasto richiamabile da fn
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni: comunque senza offesa con le tue conoscenze è impossibile darti supporto ti consiglio vivamente di leggere le guide disponibili ..
<akis24> !uefi | ospite_non_tecni
<ubot-it> ospite_non_tecni: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> !installazione | ospite_non_tecni
<ubot-it> ospite_non_tecni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ospite_non_tecni> non esistono guide al riguardo su come formattare delle partizioni con un live cd ubuntu e per di piu' non avendone i privilegi
<ospite_non_tecni> sono venuto qui a chiedere aiuto ma nessuno mi sa aiutare
<ospite_non_tecni> http://postimg.org/image/x6bjx0evj/
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni: se leggi avrai tutte le informazioni necessarie anche a formattare  e installare
<ospite_non_tecni> da live cd scusami ma dove c'e' questa guida?
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni: ti ho postato dei link precedentemente basta aprirli col browser
<ospite_non_tecni> si li ho già letti i link del wiki un giorno fa'
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale    anche questo ti sara' utile  con gparted
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni: leggerli significa anche apprenderne i contenuti non solo guardare
<ospite_non_tecni> p.s la cosa che mi dispiace è che non mi sappiate dare una mano e mi avete dato del troll segnalero' questa cosa perchè uno è qui  in  cerca di aiuto
<ospite_non_tecni> e poi quello che dicono su internet è vero che la chat di ubuntu è per pochi per chi è tectnico credo buona serata chiudo
<krabador> ospite_non_tecni, segnala pure
<krabador> iul canale è loggato
<krabador> log gestito esternamente
<akis24> ospite_non_tecni: è un tuo diritto fallo pure
<krabador> che fa da prova di quanto detto qui dentro
<krabador> !log | ospite_non_tecni
<ubot-it> ospite_non_tecni: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ospite_non_tecni> si lo so ma mi avete dato del troll dopo che vi ho inviato degli screenshots non so cosa divi buona serata chiudo
<krabador> accomodati pure a leggerlo, questo è quello che leggeranno anche al council
<ospite_non_tecni> cosa intendi per "council"? chiudo buona serata a tutti
<ospite_non_tecni> e grazie
<krabador> hahahahaha chiede e scappa
<krabador> a chi rispondo adesso?
<BRUTALox> Ciao
<JACK3viso> Ciao
<Jck2> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jck2> qualcuno sa dove sono el impostazioni UEFI su windows 10
<krabador> Jck2, nello stesso posto di win8
<krabador> !chat | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !windows | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Jck2> non mi risulta
<Jck2> devo installare ubuntu
<krabador> puoi accedere a uefi, all'avvio della macchina
<krabador> con un tasto apposito
<Jck2> si ma devo prima riavviarlo dal comando
<Jck2> che su windows 10 l'hanno spostato
<krabador> Jck2, sai , genericamente riavviare la macchina?
<Jck2> si ma su windows 10 devo riavviarla in maniera avanzata se no senza comando non accedo al bios per attivare il il cd
<krabador> "riavviarla in maniera avanzata" ...
<krabador> Jck2, spegn la macchina , all'accensione premi il tasto, che puoi vedere sul manuale, per accedere alle impostazioni uefi
<krabador> a meno che tu non debba disabilitare fastboot, che devi fare dalle opzioni energetiche
<krabador> puoi fare all'avvio della macchina
<Jck2> il tasto non va
<Jck2> gi? provato piu volte
<krabador> sei sicuro di aver premuto il tasto giusto ?
<Jck2> si almeno se non ? cambiato di recente
<Jck2> okf10
<krabador> impostazioni --- update & security --- ripristino --- avanzate --- clicca su riavvia --- seleziona poi "risoluzione"  --- opzioni avanzate --- impostazioni firmware uefi --- riavvia
<Jck2> krabador sono con f10 sono entrato
<Jck2> nn trovo la voce
<krabador> Jck2, "<Jck2> il tasto non va"  ... <Jck2> gi? provato piu volte
<krabador> in win8 è uguale
<krabador> Jck2, cerca bene tra le impostazioni
<Jck2> virtualization technology?
<krabador> direi proprio di no
<krabador> uefi secure boot, e fastboot
<Jck2> cd room enabled
<Jck2> il file iso lo legge!!!
<krabador> Jck2, se hai intenzione di installare 15.10 , a meno di non avere un uefi parecchio limitato dal costruttore, il boot dal cd/pendrive, e supporto uefi enabled, va senza problemai
<Jck2> ok
<krabador> Jck2, non urlare ,e cerca di dire che stai facendo
<krabador> al netto di cio' che ti viene indicato
<Jck2> provo sono preoccupato per la partizione
<Jck2> installo ora adesso
<krabador> Jck2, fai partire l'installazione, e se , non hai tra le opzioni "installa a fianco" annulla, la fai a mano, tramite sessione di prova
<krabador> dalla quale una volta fatta, puoi far partire l'installazioen
<krabador> *installazione
<Jck2> non parte
<Jck2> nn parte il cd
<Jck2> iso
<krabador> Jck2, come hai fatto il cd?
<krabador> spiega come l'hai fatto
<Jck2> direttamente il file iso su dvd
<krabador> bravo, hai sbagliato completamente
<krabador> !iso | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> non funzionerà mai , in quel modo
<Jck2> vedo con cygwin
<krabador> Jck2, non vuoi proprio seguire i suggerimenti, del canale ufficiale della distro che stai cercando di installare?
<krabador> tramite la sua documentazione ufficiale?
<Jck2> infrarecorder
<krabador> Jck2, vedi se hai le stesse opzioni di win8, del link
<Jck2> con windows 10 me l'ha scritto subito adesso provo con un'altro dvd
<Jck2> nn vorrei che non me l'avesse chiuso
<krabador> Jck2, hai l'opzionw
<krabador> "Masterizza immagine disco" ?
<Jck2> no
<krabador> ecco
<Jck2> devo scaricarmi un prog
<krabador> Jck2, senza quell'opzione , non fai bene l'iso
<krabador> Jck2, allora vai di infraredrecorder
<krabador> libero, semplice
<krabador> e con l'opzione giusta
<krabador> che puoi vedere nella guida
<Jck2> i hate win
<krabador> Jck2, ma se hai solo quello
<krabador> la iso devi farla in qualche modo, no?
<Jck2> qua per ora
<Jck2> avevo installato kubuntu su il mio fisso
<Jck2> su windows 10 ? tutto diverso
<Jck2> devo riscaricarlo
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<krabador> accomodati
<neo999> ciao a tutti posso fare una rapida domanda? ho scaricato ubunto 15.0. ho creato la live pen drive. faccio installa  a fianco di windows 7 ma. io ho due hard disk un ssd su cuio ho win7 e uno hard disk meccanico come archivio sul quale ho gia fatto la partizione da 60 Gb di ubuntu... come posso fare il dualboot (gestendolo poi con  easy BCD da windo
<neo999> ws) ?? grazie
<krabador> hai uefi?
<neo999> nono bios normale
<krabador> easy bcd allora lo puoi far ammuffire
<neo999> non serve a nulla? io vorrei che di defoult ci sia win 7 nella schermata di  boot e dopo 10 secondi si avvii altrimenti scelgo con le frecce ubuntu
<krabador> neo999, fai partire l'installazione,  quando ti chiede dove installare, selezioni "altro" selezioni la partizione che ha creato nel suo disco
<krabador> neo999, non serve a nulla
<krabador> leggi
<neo999> ci ho provato ad andare su altro ma non leggo la partizione di 60 GB (come etichetta le ho anche dato "ubuntu" poi c'è un altra sezione sotto che chiede dove installare il boot loader  :S non vorrei fare qulche errore
<krabador> neo999, clicchi sul tasto "change" , indichi "file system ext4 con jounrnaling" "punto di mount / "
<krabador> al che , nel menu a tendina, sotto lo specchio delle partizioni , del boot loader, ti assicuri che sia installato nel disco , non partizione, settato per partire in boot nella tua macchina
<krabador> che sarà quello in cui hai win7
<krabador> al che , installerà grub
<krabador> che all'avvio ti fa scegliere che sistema operativo caricare
<neo999> quindi il sistema ubuntu lo devo mettere nel secondo har disk mentre il boot loader va nell'ssd dove c'è anche win7?
<krabador> neo999, scusami, non hai fatto una partizione apposta in cui vorresti che vada?
<krabador> se questa partizione è nel secondo disco, che domande fai?
<neo999> si l'ho fatta nell hard disk, l'ssd non voglio toccarlo e dove sta win7
<krabador> e allora, domanda inutile
<neo999> mi sto solo confodendo perchè nella schermata "altro" ci trovo molte partizioni sdb sdb1 sdd epoi c'è il menu a tendina dove fa scegliere il bootloader e mi fa confondere
<krabador> il boot loader deve andare nel disco che parte in avvio, puo' essere anche il secondo disco, se settato come primo in avvio
<neo999> nel bios come boot c'è prima l'ssd (dove c'è win7) poi ce l hard disk poi cd poi lan poi usb
<krabador> se lo installi , per esempio, nel secondo disco, ma è il primo a partire in avvio, partirà sempre solo win7
<krabador> senza farti mai scegliere di far partire ubuntu
<neo999> ecco questo dicevo... e c'è una soluzione per far comparire i due sistemi nel menu a scelta del boot? anche se su due hard disk differenti?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> installare il boot loader
<krabador> nel disco che parte in avvio
<krabador> in un'installazione effettuata con tutti i dischi di tutti i sistemi, attaccati, in modo che quando si installa il bootloader, li vede, e li lista
<neo999> quindi ubuntu nell 'hard disk e il boot loader in SSD...(il boot loader si installa anche se ci sono più di 4 partizioni nell'ssd?) (è mbr)
<krabador> si
<krabador> neo999, se hai il menu di scelta rapida delle periferiche di boot, nel pc, puoi fare anche un'altra cosa
<neo999> il menu premendo f12 all'avvio?
<neo999> mi è scomparso dopo aver aggiornato il bios
<krabador> neo999, spegni il pc, stacchi l'ssd, accendi, fai partire l'installazione, installi sulla tua partizione del disco presente, installi il boot loader li, non verrà visto win7, e quando accendi, selezioni  a mano dal menu di scelta rapida delle periferiche di boot, il disco che vuoi che parta
<krabador> in modo che , l'ssd rimane nativo win7
<krabador> e il meccanico ti fa partire ubuntu
<krabador> neo999, va a controllare nel bios, da qualche parte c'è una voce per attivare quel menu
<krabador> quasi sempre è "disabled" , in default nei bios
<neo999> quindi partirebbe sempre win7 avviandolo con i due har disk selezionati mentre se premo f12 e scelgo HDD parte ubuntu... sarebbe anche questa una bella soluzione
<krabador> ecco
<neo999> inseriti non selezionati**
<krabador> neo999, in un certo senso, se puoi vuoi rimuovere ubuntu e tornare ad una situazione standard con win7, in questo modo hai meno problemi
<krabador> allora puoi :
<neo999> se voglio rimuovere ubuntu formatto la partizione con acronis da windows
<krabador> 1) installare in hd meccanico, con ssd settato per primo, con grub installato in ssd, ed hai selezione in avvio
<krabador> 2) installare in hd meccanico, settato poi per primo, grub installato in hd meccanico, ed avere selezione all'avvio
<krabador> 3) staccare ssd , installare in hd meccanico, selezionare il sistema dal menu di scelta rapida di periferica di boot all'avvio della macchina
<krabador> con la 1, se vuoi tornare a win standard, devi ripristinare bootloader win, in ssd
<krabador> con le altre 2 no
<krabador> con 2 e 3 , no
<neo999> secondo me la più comoda rapida ed efficace è la 3
<krabador> tu devi scegliere :D
<neo999> il fato con F12 mi ha conquistato XD
<neo999> fatto*
<neo999> perchè poi mi basta rimuovere la partizione e via...è come se non avessi quasi ubuntu installato
<neo999> ok vado nel bios a controllare questa voce.. nel caso ritorno qui :D grazie mille sei grande
<neo999> spero si possa riabilitare ...perchè non vedo voci...devo scavare meglio
<Jck2> krabador per oggi ti ringrazio
<Jck2> installo e creo il dvd domani
<krabador> ok, in bocca al lupo ;(
<krabador> ;)
<Jck2> crepi il lupo
<Jck2> :)
<Jck2> grazie
<Jck2> e ciao
<krabador> neo999, ho privati disabilitati
<krabador> parla in canale per favore
<neo999> ah scusa
<neo999> allora dicevo sono dalla live di ubuntu...ho abilitato dal bios il boot rapido
<neo999> ora ho sda  sda1 e sda2
<neo999> sda2 e quella da 60 GB
<neo999> devo modificare il file system?
<neo999> con ext4 jurnaling o lascio tutto cosi in ntfs
<krabador> neo999, se l'hai fatta da windows, magari ... fammi indovinare... in ntfs
<krabador> esatto
<krabador> mi spieghi come possa linux, installarsi nel filesystem windows?
<neo999> lo so lo so. credevo la formattasse in automatico nel file system necessario
<krabador> neo999, si partiziona da live cd, prima di installare.
<krabador> in ext4, con journaling
<neo999> punto di mount quale_
<neo999> ?
<krabador> anche tramite lo stesso specchietto in installazione, dopo aver selezionato "altro"
<krabador> neo999, non hai proprio segnato niente di quanto detto prima?
<neo999> sisi da li sto facendo
<neo999> stavo cercando di ricordarlo ma il punto di mound l-ho dimenticato scusa XD
<krabador> :D
<krabador> A LETTO SENZA CENA!!!!
<neo999> con quello che ho mangiato oggi
<neo999> ahaha
<krabador> "file system ext4 con journaling" " punto di mount / "
<neo999> ubuntu in sda2  bootloader in sda   formatto sda2 in ext4 con punto di mount -slash' dannata tasriera inglese
<krabador> neo999, hai staccato l'ssd, e verificato di avere il menu rapido di selezione periferica in boot
<neo999> ssd staccato e abilitato da bios il boot rapido delle periferiche
<neo999> ora sta formattando la partizione
<neo999> bootloader in sda come detto prima e penso che ci siamo....dopo rimonto l-ssd e verifico che tutto funzione come abbiamo detto
<neo999> soluzione comodissima se funziona tutto
<krabador> funziona tutto
<krabador> win non vedrà ubuntu , ubuntu vedrà le unità win
<neo999> quanto dovrebbe metterci per formattare 60 gb in ext4?
<krabador> tipo dovrebbe aver già finito ...
<neo999> tipo si e bloccato
<krabador> eh, aspetta.
<neo999> da ubuntu quindi non potro vedere il contenduto dell ssd??
<krabador> neo999, ma hai problemi di vista?
<neo999> ho letto ma chiedo conferma, era comodo se funzionava anche questo
<krabador> allora fidati di 7 linee fa....
<neo999> ok mi sa che devo riaviare...gli har didsk lampeggiando a sinistra senza sost....riavbio la procedura e torno ad aggiornarti >D grazie
<neo999> ciao krabador... ok ora subito ha formattato
<neo999> mi chiede lo swap che non [ stato impostato
<neo999> posso ingorarlo?
<krabador> neo999, beh, allora
<krabador> quanta ram hai?
<neo999> 4 GB
<krabador> allora, se hai intenzione di sfruttare funzioni come l'ibernazione, allora la swap serve
<krabador> che cpu hai?
<neo999> intel centrino duo t5800
<krabador> beh, non ti cambia gran che se non la fai
<neo999> ok non la faccio aggiudicato
<Carlin0> puoi sempre farla dopo
<neo999> Le seguenti partizioni stanno per essere formattate:
<neo999>  partizione n° 2 di SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) con ext4
<neo999> tutto ok qui??
<neo999> la partizione sd1 ha tutto l-archivio del pc mica viene toccata?
<krabador> neo999, viene toccato solo cioì che gli dici che deve toccare
<krabador> ci sono le caselle con la spunta di formattazione
<krabador> neo999, sono procedure che non prendono iniziative
<neo999> in quel riepilogo e ok allora ho messo la spunto solo a sda2
<neo999> ah aspetta...ma quindi se windows non vedra il secondo hard disk e ubuntu non vedra windows da windows non posso acedere a sda1 che  e ntfs e ha
<neo999> i file di windows anche le cartelle con i percorsi modificati
<krabador> neo999, non credo che tu legga con attenzione le cose che ti vengon dette
<krabador> "<krabador> win non vedrà ubuntu , ubuntu vedrà le unità win"
<krabador> delle 22:31
<neo999> ah ok quindi solo la ext4 tutto apposto
<neo999> ahaha grazie ancora
<neo999> il terzo copia incolla e quello efficace
<krabador> :D
<neo999> andiamo avanti con l instalalizone
<krabador> neo999, fa tutto da solo , una volta settato questo passo, dovrai solo impostare il nome utente, la password, LASCIARE l'accesso con password, NON selezionare la cifratura
<krabador> ed aspettare che finisca
<neo999> accesso automatico ho fatto nessuna cifratura
<neo999> sta installando
<krabador> neo999, accesso automatico --- sbagliato
<neo999> non avevo dubbti che una sola cosa che scelgo io la sbagliassi
<krabador> "LASCIARE l'accesso con password" ---> secondo te cosa significa?
<neo999> perchè è sbagliato?
<neo999> avevo gia cliccato...troppo tardi XD
<krabador> neo999, sconsigliabile
<neo999> ma cosa comporta giusto per capure
<neo999> capire
<krabador> neo999, oh "cazzi tuoi " citazione
<krabador> neo999, è inutile che ti spiego qualcosa che hai scelto apposistamente in un altro modo
<krabador> neo999, ti fai assistere passo passo, per fare come ti pare con cose che non conosci
<neo999> posso sempre riabilitarlo no?
<krabador> no
<krabador> questo è il bello.
<neo999> oddio possibile che non si possa scegliere di richiedere la password all'avvio?
<krabador> neo999, quando hai altre domande , chiedi.
<neo999> sono curioso sul perchè di questa cosa con la richiesta password
<neo999> vediamo se ho sbagliato ancora... ho messo la spunta a "aggiorna sistema automaticmente" e "installa 3 parti" durante l'instllaizone da live
<krabador> questo hai fatto bene
<neo999> un punto per me XD
<neo999> e per l'altra mia domanda curiosa?
<neo999> krabador tutto ok installato e funzionante con f12
<neo999> krabador  in account utente (i,postazioni sicurezza si può impostare di nuovo la password all'avvio)
<krabador> sisi vai pure
<krabador> lo spirito di iniziativa è tutto , nell'opensource.
<neo999> anche se uso solo io il pc e questa partizione è praticamente nascosta a chi non lo sa...forse solo un lento nell'avvio ubuntu
<neo999> però finalmente l'ho installato. grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo
<krabador> enjoy ;)
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-09
<luiciuzzu> salve a tutti
<luiciuzzu> domadina?
<luiciuzzu> domandina?
<akis24> !ciao | luiciuzzu
<luiciuzzu> ciao akis :)
<akis24> e falla dai  leggiamo ..
<ubot-it> luiciuzzu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<luiciuzzu> bot o omaccione?
<luiciuzzu> lol
<akis24> prima che scappo al lavur .. quindi
<luiciuzzu>  27 non aggiornati; significato?
<akis24> luiciuzzu: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  e aggiorni il sistema
<akis24> ti chiede la password scrivila anche se non la leggi ...
<luiciuzzu> si capisco, volevo solo far scomparire quella voce, il sistema è già aggiornato con impostazioni di scaricamento sino al livello sicurezza 3 (il 4 e il 5, li ho lasciati dove erano, essendo non testati e sicuri)
<akis24> luiciuzzu:  tu sai che questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu ??  e tu usi altro
<luiciuzzu> ok ma è sempre una 14.04
<akis24> luiciuzzu: la risposta l'hai avuta comunque ..
<akis24> !chat | luiciuzzu
<ubot-it> luiciuzzu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luiciuzzu> già tempo addietro  mi era capitata queasta cosa ma attraverso un comando ero riuscito a sistemare, il problema è che ora non ricordo più quel comando
<luiciuzzu> ok cmq grazie lo stesso
<akis24> di nulla
<linux_> di nuovo salve
<linux_> :)
<linux_> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 27 non aggiornati.
<linux_> ??
<linux_> sapete darmi info?
<linux_> nulla? Nessunao?
<linux_> Nessuno?
<akis24> linux_: luiciuzzu  ci sono 27 pacchetti da aggiornare e due ...
<linux_> se volessi riportare a zero il numero 27, ci sarebbe un comando di pulizia da dare?
<linux_> o solo con un upgrade?
<akis24> linux_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  .. e due ancora
<linux_> okok, non c'è bisogno di bacchettarmi :) grazia ancora per la gentile risposta :)
<akis24> di nulla
<rolli_90> ciao a tutti
<rolli_90> ho un problem con stamapante posso chiedere qui
<krabador> rolli_90, dipende
<krabador> che stampante, che ubuntu
<rolli_90> ciao stampante xerox 3100 mpf ubuntu 15.10 gnome
<rolli_90> cè un post in forum seguito risposte ma senza risolvere
<rolli_90> forse il problema che specifica xerox su home page driver è che gli stessi vanno bene solo x sistemi 32 bit e io sto usando un 64
<rolli_90> può essere
<krabador> te lo stavo per chiedere
<krabador> dopo aver visualizzato il driver sulla pagina xerox
<rolli_90> comunque ubuntu la riconosce
<krabador> "Supports 32 bit systems only."
<rolli_90> inoltra la stampa e la ferma senza stampare
<krabador> rolli_90, impostala allora dalla pagina stampanti
<rolli_90> fatto ma non stampa
<rolli_90> forse devo disinstallare i pacchetti
<krabador> rolli_90, bah, non li usi
<krabador> rolli_90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rolli_90> in che senso nn li uso
<krabador> rolli_90, dpkg -l | grep Phaser | pastebinit
<rolli_90> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<rolli_90> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> rolli_90, ma leggi quello che scrivo ?
<rolli_90> a scusa si
<rolli_90> ora faccio
<rolli_90> rolli@gnome:~$ dpkg -l | grep Phaser | pastebinit
<rolli_90> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> allora, scarica XeroxPhaser3100-1.0-linux-2.6Ubuntu-intel.tar.gz
<krabador> dal sito
<rolli_90> anche se solo x 32 bit ?
<krabador> scompattalo , in una cartella , vai in questa cartella, e dal sui interno , clicca il tasto destro e fai "apri nel terminale"
<enimma> ciao, ho installato ubuntu touch su tab samsung p3100 ma non riesco a fare il login, qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie
<krabador> rolli_90, una volta fatto sudo apt-get install libjpeg62:i386
<enimma> ps:spero di essere nel posto giusto xD
<rolli_90> io in realtà ho il cd
<rolli_90> e non funziona
<krabador> rolli_90, una volta fatto , sudo ./setup
<krabador> enimma, segnala da dove hai preso la versione che hai installato
<krabador> enimma, link preciso
<rolli_90> scusa ti dicevo ho gia installato da cd xerox e non funziona
<enimma> ok, ora la cerco. dovrebbe essere una relase per developer
<krabador> rolli_90, fa come ti ho detto
<krabador> rolli_90, altrimenti perdiamo tempo
<rolli_90> ok
<enimma> --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246662
<enimma> aggiornamento di https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3100
<enimma> da xda ho scaricato l'edit 4 xkè gli altri link o non andavano o non s'installavano su device
<rolli_90> è ancora fermo a sudo ./setup lampa da + di un minuto è normale?
<rolli_90> ok provo a lanciare stampa di prova
<enimma> krabador, posso eliminare gli account degli sviluppatori e crearne uno nuovo per poter usare il tab normalmente?
<rolli_90> krabador niente da fare
<rolli_90> come prima lancia stampa e la ferma senza stampare
<rolli_90> posso provare altre soluzioni?
<rolli_90> krabador c6
<krabador> enimma, è un porting non ufficiale, della vecchia codebase fatto con la vecchia porting guide
<krabador> rolli_90, se non hai finito il setup , non hai fatto niente
<rolli_90> no ho fatto tutto
<rolli_90> installato con gui xerox
<rolli_90> attaccato usb
<rolli_90> riconosciuta
<rolli_90> stampa prova
<rolli_90> ma come prima
<rolli_90> lancia e stoppa da solo senza stampare
<krabador> vai con Dio-.
<krabador> enimma, ubuntu touch, dal periodo a cui risale il tuo porting, è stato praticamente riscritto
<krabador> ed in ogni caso, per quanto riguarda problemi, ne risponde l'autore, non questo canale
<krabador> enimma, ubuntu touch ufficialmente si installa nei nexus, che vedi listati nel sito ufficiale
<krabador> e nei telefoni che lo montano ufficialmente
<krabador> come bq aquaris 4.5/5 e meizu mx4
<enimma> krabador, funziona, c'è solo da cambiare gli utenti
<krabador> non cambia nulla +
<enimma> è un tab vecchiotto, per quello non è molto supportato
<krabador> con la posizione di questo canale
<krabador> a riguardo
<enimma> ah ok
<enimma> allora cerco l'altro canale grazie
<krabador> enimma, non hai afferrato una cosa
<krabador> enimma, ne risponde l'autore del porting
<enimma> devo mandare una mail a lui e chiedere al responsabile del link
<Louise> Salve a tutti dopo l'aggiornamento di ieri Ubuntu non parte e mi fa accede solo da schermo terminale. Cosa posso fare?
<plm> ho finalment installato ubuntu server e tutto funziona bene. ho però un problema con iptables perché dal pc desktop (ubuntu14.04 LTS) riesco a connettermi al server via ssh, ma non via browser. qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare con le regole di iptables?
<ivan85> salve
<ivan85> ce nessuno?
<krabador> !ciao | ivan85
<ubot-it> ivan85: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> tutta la lista a destra ;)
<ivan85> ciao
<ivan85> ho un problema con l'istallazione di lubuntu
<ivan85> mi sono letto tutte le guide ma non riesco a installarlo
<ivan85> io ho un netbook acer con bios uefi e lagacy
<krabador> "ma non riesco a installarlo"
<krabador> cosa fai, e cosa succede?
<ivan85> ho impostato il bios in uefi con secure boot disabilitato
<krabador> ivan85, lubuntu quale?
<ivan85> messo l'iso nella chiavetta Download lubuntu 64-bit (AMD64) desktop CD
<ivan85> è l'unico che mi legge
<ivan85> il 32 non va
<ivan85> comunque riesco ad entrare nella versione live e installare
<ivan85> ma quando mi chiede il riavvio non parte
<ivan85> Mi dice "No Bootable Device"
<krabador> !usbwin | ivan85
<krabador> cosi' devi fare la pendrive
<ubot-it> ivan85: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ivan85> aspetta io quando creo la usb uso questo http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/
<ivan85> e sono su mac
<krabador> non mi hai risposto sulla versione di lubuntu
<krabador> ivan85, su mac , http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<ivan85> http://lubuntu.net/ prendo la 64 amd
<ivan85> questa è giusta?
<krabador> ivan85, seriamente
<krabador> 14.04 o 15.10 ?
<krabador> e 3
<ivan85> 15.10
<krabador> oooh, allora, puoi , con uefi abilitato
<ivan85> l'ultima
<krabador> cercare di far partire l'installazione
<krabador> 15.10 supporta uefi
<ivan85> ok quindi il problema è che non faccio bene l'iso sulla chiavetta?
<krabador> a meno che uefi non sia implementato in maniera particolare , nel device
<krabador> ivan85, riprova con la guida
<krabador> di base, il cd è la soluzione migliore
<ivan85> heheheeh peccato che il netbook non abbia lo slot per i cd
<ivan85> adesso sto riformattando la chiavetta in questo formato: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/s0CgvY4fR4ir88vNtEef
<krabador> ivan85, fat32
<krabador> fat32 deve essere il formato
<krabador> ivan85, hai el capitan?
<ivan85> si
<ivan85> con queste impostazioni dovrebbe formattare in fat32
<krabador> ivan85, quante opzioni ci sono li dentro?
<krabador> per la formattazione?
<ivan85> formato 0sx esteso (Journaled)
<ivan85> osx esteso (distingue fra maiuscole e minuscole, journaled)
<ivan85> ms-dos fat
<ivan85> ex fat
<ivan85> io ho usato ms-dos fat
<ivan85> schema mbr
<krabador> ok
<ivan85> comunque si è formattato giusto. Guarda:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/W2Ryo5GDQCaUSz2OBUZ3
<krabador> vai con la creazione
<ivan85> sto installando di nuovo
<ivan85> ceck su scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione e ceck su installare software di terze parti
<ivan85> ok ecco cosa mi chiede adesso
<ivan85> ok ecco cosa mi chiede adesso: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vOlnyMerTK2q2Ta9y1aY
<ivan85> vado su no per non permettere che smonti la chiavetta
<ivan85> giusto?
<ivan85> krabador
<ric> salve appena installato ubunto sul pc funziona l'audio
<ric> non
<calciodonne> sono caduto o sono stato allontanato?
<Carlin0> calciodonne, su quel pc puoi installare lubuntu al max
<Carlin0> !derivate | calciodonne
<akis24> niente bot ..
<Carlin0> chi se l'è fregato ?
<akis24> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<calciodonne> grazie carlin0
<calciodonne> buona sera a tutti
<cristian_c> ha
 * gammax ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-10
<dadexix86>  /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<Entony21> Salve, sono un utilizzatore di ubuntu 14.04 LTS avrei un problema piuttosto grave, ho già aperto un topic sul forum, nella sezione delle installazioni chiamato "grave problema dopo il ripristino" ma non siamo riusciti ancora a risolvere. vi scrivo qui per consiglio di un mod per  ricevere risposte più immediate. Grazie in anticipo
<steff-ubu> ok, ciao il link è http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=605143&view=unread#unread
<steff-ubu> prova dare sudo -s per non scrivere sempre sudo
<steff-ubu> poi cosa esce con apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<Entony21> allora aspetta che te lo rifaccio live
<Entony21> Package "ubuntu-desktop" is not installed, so not removed
<steff-ubu> ok, apt-get -f install ?
<Entony21> sempre ubuntu-desktop?
<Entony21> Bhe si per forza
<steff-ubu> no solo apt-get -f install
<Entony21> comunque mi dice che i seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte
<Entony21> a solo apt-get -f install mi dice generazione albero delle dipendenze
<steff-ubu> e basta?
<Entony21> lettura informazioni sullo stato...fatto
<Entony21> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere, 0 non aggiornati
<steff-ubu> apt-get  install unity?
<Entony21> dipende da:
<jester-> steff-ubu: se vuoi uniti il pacco è ubuntu-desktop
<Entony21> libunity-core 6.0-9
<jester-> se non lo trova hai il sources.list a bottane
<jester-> Entony21: che versione di ubuntu stai usando
<Entony21> comunque l'altro pacchetto che mi chiede è il compiz
<jester-> Entony21: cosa vorresti installare
<Entony21> ubuntu-desktop dato che ho perso tutta l'interfaccia
<steff-ubu> @jester http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=605143
<jester-> steff-ubu: se macchina virtuale rifalla a nuovo
<steff-ubu> leggi tutto, creato un altro utente, sempre desktop inutilizzabile
<Entony21> ubuntu è il mio sistema principale, su cui avevo una macchina virtuale con win7
<jester-> !ripristino | Entony21
<ubot-it> Entony21: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Entony21> ma adesso proprio il desk di ubuntu non mi va
<steff-ubu> Su entrambi utenti?
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Entony21> si su tutti gli utenti
<Entony21> quindi gli carico il reset di unity?
<steff-ubu> non penso che serve, se è su entrambi utenti
<Entony21> provo?
<steff-ubu> ma non nuoce
<Entony21> ok quindi apt-get install dconf-tools ?
<steff-ubu> vai
<Entony21> fatto
<Entony21> me l'ha completato
<Entony21> provo ad avviare così?
<steff-ubu> sei sempre in tty senza grafica vero? p
<steff-ubu> prova
<steff-ubu> poi loggati con quel utente con ctrl+alt+f7
<Entony21> sempre in tty2 si
<Entony21> si come scritto nel forum non so xk ma dalla schermata di avvio normale, se provo ad accedere all'utente creato nuovo con la password creata, mi dice password errata.
<Entony21> se invece ci accedo in tty2 mi entra
<Entony21> comunque sono entrato dal mio utente solito e la situazione è sempre la stessa
<jester-> Entony21: fai un bel ripristino se noi vezzo alla tty
<steff-ubu> lo pensavo. Hai mai modificate le sorgenti software?
<jester-> non sei*
<Entony21> assolutamente no
<jester-> no cosa
<Entony21> ho fatto sempre e solo quello che  mi consigliavate post per post
<Entony21> non ho mai modificato le sorgenti software
<Entony21> anche perchè sinceramente non credo di esserne in grado
<steff-ubu> apt-get remove unity ?
<jester-> Entony21: o togli i kernel e altro liberando spazio in tty e poi resetti unity o reinstalli ubuntu-desktop o ripristini che secondo me è la via migliore
<Entony21> unity is not installed so not removed
<jester-> se fai sudo apt-get autoremove i kernel te li sega
<jester-> made
<steff-ubu> già fatto
<jester-> non è unity il pacchetto ma ubuntu-desktop
<Entony21> ho tolto i vecchi kernel
<Entony21> non ho tolto mai l'ultimo in uso
<jester-> sudo apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jester-> autorevole lascia gli ultimi 2
<jester-> autoremove*
<Entony21> quindi cosa gli mando prima?
<jester-> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Entony21> fatto
<Entony21> mi dice 0 aggiornati 0 da rimuovere etc
<jester-> Entony21: e anche sudo apt-get clean che hai sicuro la cache apt con qualche giga di roba
<Dav97> al momento devo installare sul pc della scuola ubuntu in dualboot con windows...ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu a 32 bit però non ho a disposizione alcuna chiavetta usb, cd, dvd...come posso fare per avviare come era prima con la wubi...?
<Entony21> mandato non mi ha risposto con nulla
<jester-> Entony21: ha fatto adesso sudo fai il ripristino di unity
<jester-> !unityreset | Entony21
<ubot-it> Entony21: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<steff-ubu> l'ha già fatto ...
<steff-ubu> dieci minuti fa
<Entony21> si infatti
<Entony21> riprovo?
<steff-ubu> niente
<jester-> allora sudo apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<steff-ubu> si vai con questo
<steff-ubu> e riporta l'errore
<jester-> Dav97: cioè hai sistema installato con wubi dentro a win?
<Dav97> non ho proprio una wubi...ho cercato online ma ho trovato solo versioni diverse dalla mia iso...
<jester-> Dav97: non capisco il problema
<Entony21> "opzione a riga di comando r [da -reinstall] sconosciuta"
<jester-> allora sudo apt-get install reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<akis24> Dav97: una chiavetta usb costa pochi euro  ...
<Dav97> forse ho risolto con unnetbootin...non riuscivo solo ad avviare l'installazione di ubuntu senza passare tutto su chiavetta etcetc...scusate il disturbo
<Entony21> "impossibile trovare il pacchetto reinstall"
<steff-ubu> il comando corretto è apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop  con due trattini
<jester-> allora sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Entony21> mi dice serve che hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte...chiedendomi il software-center e unity
<steff-ubu> lo sapevo :)
<steff-ubu> li ci siamo già stato due giorni fa
<Entony21> esatto
<jester-> Entony21: hai il sources.list non a posto se non trova le dipendenze
<jester-> Entony21: che versione di ubuntu stai usando
<jester-> se è scaduta è normale che non funi apt
<Entony21> 14.04 LTS
<steff-ubu> ma se tu leggevi la discussione...
<jester-> !sourceslist | Entony21
<ubot-it> Entony21: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<steff-ubu> per controllare la sources.list è macchinoso da tty
<jester-> steff-ubu: sono arrivato dopo. e se non fa un ripristino secondo me non risolve
<jester-> poi veda un po lui
<Entony21> facendo un ripristino cosa perdo?
<steff-ubu> se va bene niente
<Entony21> e se va male?
<steff-ubu> ma cmq il backup hai fatto se non sbaglio?
<jester-> se fai secondo il wiki non perdi nulla a patto che dai lo stesso nome all'user
<Entony21> si ne ho tanti me li fa pure ma torno sempre senza desktop
<jester-> Entony21: oppure installi xubuntu
<steff-ubu> se hai una copia dei file e delle impostazioni importante magari sa fa prima
<jester-> o gnome-fallback
<Entony21> userei la stessa identica versione
<steff-ubu> infatti, potresti usare un altro desktop già adesso, tipo xfce.
<jester-> Entony21: si iso della 14.04
<steff-ubu> apt-get install xfce dovrebbe bastare per loggarti con questo
<Entony21> usare un altro desktop con le miei impostazioni?
<jester-> Entony21: tanto l'os è a mignotte, prova a installare xubuntu-desktop
<steff-ubu> per i programmi sì
<Entony21> bene
<steff-ubu> mozilla thunderbird ecc ecc sarano uguali
<Entony21> ook
<jester-> Entony21: quanto meno se lo installa vai in grafica e puoi provare a ripristinare il sources
<Entony21> quindi cosa gli mando?
<jester-> Entony21: alla finestra di login sceglierai xfce
<jester-> unity scassato rimane
<steff-ubu> apt-get install xfce
<steff-ubu> ci sarebbe anche xubuntu-desktop ma penso che ti installa troppa roba
<steff-ubu> tutti i programmi di default di xubuntu, abiword e altro
<Entony21> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<steff-ubu> apt-get install xfce4
<steff-ubu> scusa
<steff-ubu> prova a premere TAB per completare, due volte ti da le opzioni
<Entony21> figurati
<Entony21> me lo sta installando
<Entony21> 60mb mi ha detto
<Entony21> ok ha finito
<steff-ubu> vai al login
<steff-ubu> e scegli xfce
<steff-ubu> sperando che ci sia
<Entony21> Dove dovrebbe essere xfce?
<steff-ubu> uhm, c'è una rotellina o qualcosa per scegliere il tipo di sessione
<steff-ubu> non ho presente bene la schermata di lightdm
<Entony21> in alto a desta ho:
<Entony21> la rotellina spegni/sospendi
<Entony21> l'orario
<jester-> rotella a sinistra del user
<jester-> a destra
<Entony21> scusatemi ma non trovo proprio nessuna rotella a destra dell'utente
<Entony21> le icone sono tutte in alto a destra
<Entony21> ma nessuna di esse mi da la possibilità di scegliere xfce
<jester-> Entony21: li dove scrivi il nome utente
<Entony21> non scrivo i nomi utenti già ci sono
<jester-> guarda  bene ci deve essere la possibilità di cambiare il de
<steff-ubu> accanto il campo
<akis24> Entony21:  seleziona quello che ti serve  e poi dapassword
<akis24> idai la password*
<Entony21> accedo normalmente?
<akis24> dovresti Entony21  se non hai altri problemi
<steff-ubu> ma puoi scegliere tra unity e xfce?
<Entony21> ragazzi scusatemi non sò perchè mi sono disconnesso
<Entony21> quindi?
<steff-ubu> puoi scegliere al login o no?
<Entony21> no
<steff-ubu> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Entony21> sempre dal tty2?
<steff-ubu> sì, ma forse basta anche un riavvio
<Entony21> riavvio fatto
<Entony21> adesso gli ho mandato ancnhe dpkg
<Entony21> riprovo
<Entony21> uguale
<Entony21> sempre non posso
<steff-ubu> service lightdm restart
<steff-ubu> non sono sicuro se è questo il comando
<Entony21> il comando penso sia giusto xk mi ha buttato sul login ma continuo a non vedere la possibilità di accedere in xce
<steff-ubu> nessuna rotellina a destro del campo passwd?
<steff-ubu> che palle
<Entony21> no
<Entony21> già :/
<Entony21> mi dispiace che vi sto rompendo in questo modo
<steff-ubu> se installi xubuntu-desktop quanta roba vuole scaricare?
<Entony21> ma vi ripeto lo uso per lavoro sarebbe una perdita molto grave per me
<steff-ubu> no niente è la nstra passione :)
<Entony21> mi dice che è impossibile installare perchè mancano molti pacchetti
<steff-ubu> siamo lì
<steff-ubu> prova installare gdm
<Entony21> sudo apt-get install gdm?
<steff-ubu> anche senza sudo sei root
<steff-ubu> hai dato sudo -s
<Entony21> 50 mb
<Entony21> li sta installando
<steff-ubu> ti dovrebbe chiedere quale usare  ma non mi ricordo
<Entony21> mi chiede di scegliere il display manager predefinito
<steff-ubu> ecco, gdm
<Entony21> gli dico di usare gdm
<steff-ubu> sì
<Entony21> ok
<Entony21> sta caricando
<Entony21> finito
<Entony21> esco?
<steff-ubu> poi vedi al login
<steff-ubu> service lightdm stop
<steff-ubu> service gdm start
<Entony21> ook
<Entony21> ci sono
<Entony21> sono con xfce
<steff-ubu> :)
<Entony21> entrato
<Entony21> almeno questo
<steff-ubu> Sarà più reattivo
<steff-ubu> i programmi sono gli stessi
<steff-ubu> ora sul forum nella discussione posta cat /etc/apt/sources.list tra tag codice
<steff-ubu> stacco :)
<Entony21> quindi devo usare definitivamente questo?
<steff-ubu> hai tante opzioni, forse si riesce riparare unity e il resto, èpuoi anche ripristinare (reinstallare) ecc ecc
<Entony21> è molto grezza come interfaccia :/
<steff-ubu> perché è abbastanza fermo, ci sono i temi di xubuntu ma qui hai solo la roba originale
<Entony21> quindi per adesso uso questo poi provo a reinstallare
<Entony21> ?
<steff-ubu> volendo puoi anche installare lxde è più spartano ma forse più guardabile
<Carlin0> se già non gli piace xfce ...
<steff-ubu> hai visto xfce vanilla?
<steff-ubu> brrrr
<steff-ubu> su xubuntu ci hanno lavorato un sacco per la grafica
<steff-ubu> a dopo
<Entony21> ook vado acnhe io ci risentiamo dopo magari instorno alle 16
<Entony21> grazie mille a tutti per la disponibilità ci sentiamo dopo
<Giuseppe55> buon giorno a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | Giuseppe55
<ubot-it> Giuseppe55: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Giuseppe55> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giuseppe55> ok. ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su virtualbox. l'unica risoluzione dello schermo che mi offre il sistema è 640x480. cosa posso fare per avere altre scelte di risoluzione?
<Carlin0> !virtulabox
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virtulabox'
<Carlin0> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Giuseppe55> virtualbox, si.
<Carlin0> leggi la guida Giuseppe55 e installa le guest addiction
<Giuseppe55> se può servire il notebook è un Acer Aspire 5720G
<jester-> Giuseppe55: le guest e le exstension
<Giuseppe55> grazie adesso vedo di trovarle
<epizefiri> hola
<epizefiri> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> epizefiri: ?
<epizefiri> cristian_c, mi serviva quella stringa e son entrato per copincollarmela
<cristian_c> uhm
<mattia94> buonasera, ho problemi a installare il software per programmare aduino, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? ho ubuntu 14.04 a 64 bit
<mattia94> arduino*
<domifor> salve..... nuovo nella chat
<domifor> e nuovo da alcuni mesi su ubuntu
<domifor> anzi non proprio...
<domifor> nuova installazione ubuntu sul pc che uso adesso
<domifor> sto impazzendo perchè su questo pclaptop samsung
<domifor> non mi fa connettere ad internet!!
<domifor> vede la rete wifi ma non si conette...
<toldyouastory> buonasera
<Sergiomirri> Buonasera ho un server e devo installare linus ubuntu , il server mi serve per tenere le mie pagine internet di un negozio di fotografia , che versione di linux devo scaricare?grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-11
<pac> buongiorno digitando questo comando speaker-test -c 6 non riesco a sentire i diffusori presenti alle mie spalle. il file daemon.conf è stato configurato come da guida.  la scheda audio  è hdmi 5.1. che sia colpa del sinto amplificatore?
<pac> buongiorno digitando questo comando speaker-test -c 6 non riesco a sentire i diffusori presenti alle mie spalle. il file daemon.conf è stato configurato come da guida.  la scheda audio  è hdmi 5.1. che sia colpa del sinto amplificatore?
<pac> provo a spiegare meglio il mio problema. esco dal portatile con ubuntu 15. 10 in hdmi, entro in un commutatore hdmi/coassiale ed entro nel sintoamplificatore in coassiale. in impostazioni audio ho hdmi 5.1 ma non sento nulla. se vado in hdmi stero invece funziona, ma la qualità generale è piuttosto scadente.
<akis24> pac: entra su @
<akis24> #ubuntu-it-chat
<straniero21> ciao a tutti
<straniero21> c'è qualcuno
<jester-> !qualcuno | straniero21
<ubot-it> straniero21: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ExPBoy> alura?
<jester-> quand le denter el laura
<ExPBoy> eggià
<ExPBoy> o almeno dovrebbe
<jester-> eh
<jester-> straniero21: si è abbioccato
<ExPBoy> dici?
<ExPBoy> forse non capisce la nostra lingua
<jester-> ne parla ne 'l fa segn
<ExPBoy> mha
<ExPBoy> oggi pare di essere all'11 dicembre fa frec e ghe la nebbia
<jester-> ExPBoy: ghe gio la scighera?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ecco
<giazzu5> Salve, ho provato ad installare ubuntu seguendo le varie guide, ho Windows 10. Lho istallato usando la chiavetta, sembra che vada tutto bene con l istallazione, mi dice di riavviare il sistema è va. Ma ve un problema, all accensione della macchina se voglio avviare Windows 10 devo entrare nel boot e scegliere UEFI mentre se voglio avviare ubuntu, d
<giazzu5> evo modificarlo in legacy mentre ai miei amici all accensione del computer gli viene chiesto quale SO avviare mentre a me no. Ho provato a reinstallarlo ma niente..
<giazzu5> Se qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano mi fa un favore enorme
<ciao> Salve, ho provato ad installare ubuntu seguendo le varie guide, ho Windows 10. Lho istallato usando la chiavetta, sembra che vada tutto bene con l istallazione, mi dice di riavviare il sistema è va. Ma ve un problema, all accensione della macchina se voglio avviare Windows 10 devo entrare nel boot e scegliere UEFI mentre se voglio avviare ubuntu, d
<ciao> evo modificarlo in legacy mentre ai miei amici all accensione del computer gli viene chiesto quale SO avviare mentre a me no. Ho provato a reinstallarlo ma niente..
<straniero21> ciao
<straniero21> scusate qualcuno sa come avviare kali linux da cd
<straniero21> non capisconiente
<darionz> Salve! C'è nessuno per una info veloce?
<andream> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | andream
<ubot-it> andream: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andream> ciao
<andream> grazie mille
<andream> ho qualche problemino sul mio pc
<andream> potete darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andream> non riesco più a gestire l'audio dalla barra dei menu , sento normalmente ma non posso piu alzare e abbassare il volume se non tramite mixer
<andream> non riesco più a gestire l'audio dalla barra dei menu , sento normalmente ma non posso piu alzare e abbassare il volume se non tramite mixer..qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> andream, ubuntu ?
<andream> si
<Carlin0> uso un'altra interfaccia grafica , mi spiace ... devi aspettare qualcun altro che la conosca
<andream> grz lo stessoi
<mariox> salve, i driver Nouveau presentono problemi con scheda video  nvidea 6200. Lubuntu 15.10  volte si blocca.Grazie
<Carlin0> mariox, installa i driver proprietari testati
<mariox> salve, i driver Nouveau presentano problemi con scheda video nvidea 6200? Lubuntu 15.10 a volte si blocca.Grazie
<mariox> ok, grazie
<Carlin0> purtroppo i nouveau sono buggati
<UNIXPROG> SALVE
<UNIXPROG> HO UN PROBLEMA
<Carlin0> !caps
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<UNIXPROG> ho un problema con la wifi netger wna3100
<UNIXPROG> volevo sapere se e compatiblie con linux
<Carlin0> UNIXPROG, cosa è una chiavetta usb ?
<UNIXPROG> praciamente non risesco a meterla
<UNIXPROG> si wifi usb
<UNIXPROG> wna3100
<UNIXPROG> volevo sapere come si installa e se e compatibile
<Carlin0> UNIXPROG, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<UNIXPROG> si
<Carlin0> attacca la chiavetta e scrivi nel terminale lsusb
<UNIXPROG> basta che mi dite come installare perfavore
<Carlin0> UNIXPROG, metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> UNIXPROG: prova a installare linux-firmware-nonfree
<UNIXPROG> ma e compatiblie sapete
<UNIXPROG> ???
<jester-> UNIXPROG: prova a installare linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> e Carlin0 tia chiesto una cosa
<UNIXPROG> no non va ma la chiaveta forse non e disponibikle
<jester-> UNIXPROG: hai installato il pacchetto?
<UNIXPROG> si
<jester-> riavvia
<jester-> con la usbattaccata
<domkjbl> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | domkjbl e complimenti per il nick
<ubot-it> domkjbl e complimenti per il nick: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<domkjbl> Grazie
<domkjbl> ho un urgente bisogno di un vostro aiuto
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<domkjbl> Allora questo è il mio problema, avevo un computer datato con un processore di bassa potenza e una ram meno di un gb, avevo come sistema operativo windows 7, soltanto che era da un pò di tempo che non lo formattavo e quindi con la memoria quasi al culmine della sua capacità il computer praticamente era diventato lentissimo. Così ho deciso di format
<domkjbl> tarlo ,ma siccome non dispone di un'unità per cd/dvd   ho pensato di farlo con un sistema operativo linux visto che già su altri pc mi sono trovato benissimo con ubuntu. Allora ho scaricato una delle versioni di Linux , Lubuntu viste le capacità del pc, benissimo. Soltanto che prima dell'installazione ho dimenticato di fare il partizionamento del d
<domkjbl> isco con windows 7 ed ho installato direttamente Lubuntu come unico sistema operativo.Ora volevo installare nuovamente Windows 7 , ma affiancato a Lubuntu soltanto che al momento dell'installazione,tramite usb di Windows, quando mi fa scegliere la partizione in cui doverlo installare non mi fa proseguire dicendomi che le partizioni presenti non son
<domkjbl> o formattate correttamente per farmi proseguire l'installazione.
<domkjbl> La mia domanda è come posso risolvere questo problema ed installare Windows senza cancellare Lubuntu ed avere tutti e due i sistemi operativi installati ???
<Carlin0> domkjbl, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<domkjbl> No da windows, ma ho affianco il pc in cui è installato. Il sistema operativo è Lubuntu 15.10
<Carlin0> entra qui da lubuntu
<dmnkjbl> risalve a tutti, @Carlin0 ora scrivo dal computer con Lubuntu installato
<Carlin0> dmnkjbl, apri il terminale  e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> dmnkjbl, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dmnkjbl> Ok,  ma a cosa serve questo comando?
<Carlin0> dmnkjbl, il 2° comando crea un link , incollalo qui
<dmnkjbl> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Carlin0> intero possibilmente
<dmnkjbl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13934399/
<dmnkjbl>   ah si scusami
<Carlin0> dmnkjbl, allora devi usare una live di ubuntu , con gparted riduci la partizione di ubuntu e nello spaio vuoto crei una partizione NTFS per windows ...infine dopo installato win dovrai ripristinare il grub
<AnielloT> salve, risulta che memtest86+ 5.01 presenta dei problemi con alcune configurazioni hardware( datate e non). Mi è capitato che su alcuni pc memtest86+ 5.01 diversamente da altri( memtest86, goldmemory,ecc.) si blocca.
<AnielloT> salve, risulta che memtest86+ 5.01 presenta dei problemi con alcune configurazioni hardware( datate e non)? Mi è capitato che su alcuni pc memtest86+ 5.01 diversamente da altri( memtest86, goldmemory,ecc.) si blocca.
<jester-> AnielloT: bene prendiamo nota
<jester-> segnala il bug intanto
<jester-> !bug | AnielloT
<ubot-it> AnielloT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<dmnkjbl> Carlin0 con Lubuntu funziona allo stesso modo quindi
<dmnkjbl> Carlin0 in pratica ora con la versione normale scarico gparted giusto? Poi riavvio il pc con la versione live USB del sistema operativo e con  gparted faccio il partizionamento
<dmnkjbl> Il grub come vado a ripristinarlo
<dmnkjbl> ?
<jester-> !grub | dmnkjbl
<ubot-it> dmnkjbl: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dmnkjbl> ok, ho avviato gparted però non nella versione live del sistema operativo e mi segnala che il volume è diviso in 3 partizioni: una da 512 mb con filesystem fat32 un'altra da come Linux swap e tutto il resto , ovvero 249 gb liberi
<dmnkjbl> Scusate la mia ignoranza anche nel dilettarmi in un linguaggio più tecnico, capisco che per essere più precisi bisognerebbe aver dimestichezza anche con termini, ma mi ritrovo letteralmente nel panico visto che ho bisogno sia di linux che di windows nel mio computer , come ho sempre fatto , soltanto che in questo caso mi ritrovo a non sapere come m
<dmnkjbl> uovermi
<jester-> dmnkjbl: devi ridurre la seconda partizione lasciando lospazio li bero dopo pa partizione 1 in fat
<jester-> poi installi winz
<dmnkjbl> la seconda partizione è di 244 mb di cui la metà in uso e com filesystem ext32. Non è piccola per poterci installare windows?
<dmnkjbl> jester-
<jester-> dmnkjbl: devi ridurre la piu grossa dove c'è linux
<jester-> sempre che sia per seconda partizione
<dmnkjbl> Ok
<jester-> e lasciare lo spazio libero prima
<dmnkjbl> vbb nel mio caso è la /dev/sda3 che quindi vado a ridurre e la formatto come NTFS GIUSTO?
<jester-> dmnkjbl: prima di sda3 cosa c'è
<dmnkjbl> Allora aspetta ti dico subito jester-
<jester-> sda1 e sicuro la fat piccola
<jester-> la seconda sda2 che cazzo è
<dmnkjbl> sda1 fat32 - 512 mb used 4,39mb , flags boot,esp
<jester-> ok riduci la sda3
<dmnkjbl> sda2 ext2 244mb - used 122mb flags niente
<jester-> spazio libero prima
<dmnkjbl> sda3 linux-swap
<jester-> crei poi una ntfs
<dmnkjbl> 465gb
<jester-> dmnkjbl: swp da 465 giga?
<jester-> e ubuntu dove sta
<dmnkjbl> si
<dmnkjbl> credo che sia li
<jester-> lol
<jester-> una swap da 4 giga va piu che bene
<jester-> eliminala
<dmnkjbl> ah ok
<dmnkjbl> per questo
<jester-> crei una ntfs grande quanto lo spazio che si libera meno 4 giga
<jester-> sui 4 gb che rimangono crei una swap
<aleferri> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con un portatile su cui ho installato ubuntu mate, 15.04 e poi aggiornato a 15.10. Non c'è verso di farlo spegnere, si blocca a metà shutdown
<dmnkjbl> jester- ma Lubuntu lo devo reinstallare poi o rimane
<jester-> aleferri: con lla 15.04 si spegneva?
<jester-> dmnkjbl: ubuntu un che partizione è
<aleferri> no, dava problemi anche in accensione poi ho risoltp
<aleferri> partizione unica con lvm
<jester-> aleferri: sa di acpi non 100% linux digeribile
<dmnkjbl> come faccio a vedere dov'è?
<jester-> dmnkjbl: se hai aperto gparted lo vedi quante partizione e quali
<jester-> mi pare strano una swap da 400 e rotti giga
<jester-> linux sta su ext4
<aleferri> sì, difatti continua a dare problemi con apci, ho provato a fare qualcosa guardando sui forum ma si pianta sempre
<aleferri> posso fare qualcosa o mi devo rassegnare?
<jester-> dmnkjbl: se usassi una live potresti usare gparted da li e postare l'immagine sul pastebin
<aleferri> è un hp compaq 7300
<jester-> aleferri: cercare sui forom it e inglese per tipo marca di pc
<aleferri> ho cercato su forum scrivendo marca e tipo, tutti scrivono di modificare etc/default/grub con acpi=force e così via, ma non ho risolto
<jester-> dmnkjbl: se non vedo la schrmata di gparted e tu fai casino non ti posso dire niente di sicuro
<dmnkjbl> jester- aspetta che lo apro
<INeedHelp> Buona sera
<INeedHelp> C'è qualcuno?
<dmnkjbl> Calin0 ciao, aiutami sono sempre io ti faccio vedere la schermata di gparted e mi dici in che condizioni sono
<dmnkjbl> ok_
<dmnkjbl> _
<dmnkjbl> Per tutti ho un problema con il partizionamento del volume dove avevo windows e ho installato ubuntu, soltanto che dopo volevo installarci di nuovo windows a fianco di ubuntu ma ad un certo  punto dell-installazione, esattamente quando mi chiede dove andare ad installare il sistema operativa non ne trova una che abbia la formattazione giusta per po
<dmnkjbl> terlo fare
<dmnkjbl> Come lo risolvo il problema
<dmnkjbl> Se mi dite come fare vi invio la schermata di gparted, sono con la versione live USB di ubuntu
<dmnkjbl> cosi forse capite meglio il problema
<uranio> bionasera...chi mi aiuta con CUPS
<uranio> ?
<uranio> il nome utente e psw quali diamine sono?
<Frank1887> salve a tutti gente
<Frank1887> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi? avrei la necessità di masterizzare kubuntu su una memoria usb
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Frank1887
<ubot-it> Frank1887: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Frank1887> ok grazie mille!
<Frank1887> ri salve a tutti
<Frank1887> ri salve a tutti
<cristian_c> !ripwti
<Frank1887> ho un problemino bello grosso. Non riesco ad installare kubuntu ne' da usb ne' da cd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripwti'
<cristian_c> Frank1887: come hai creato la chiavetta o il dvd?
<Carlin0> gli ho dato il link di usbwin prima
<Frank1887> cambiato impostazioni di boot del bios in tutti i modi ma non c'è verso. Il cd proprio non parte. La chiavetta l'ho creata come mi hanno consigliato prima con uneetbotiin
<Carlin0> no Frank1887 non ti ho consigliato unetbootin
<Frank1887> inoltre cosa strana in questo pc sembra non ci sia l'opzione di boot da usb
<Frank1887> scusa mi sono confuso
<Frank1887> aspetta
<Frank1887> universal usb installer
<Frank1887> è che ho la cartella piena di roba!! comunque l'ho scaricato dal sito di ubuntu
<Carlin0> se non hai l'opzione da usb devi andare per forza da dvd
<Frank1887> masterizzato l'immagine ma l'installazione non parte
<Frank1887> sembra parta una schermata con la descrizione della piastra madre
<Frank1887> poi fa qualcosa e poi rimane impallato lì
<Frank1887> il cd gira un attimo poi si ferma
<Carlin0> Frank1887, di che pc parliamo ?
<Carlin0> che cpu e quanta ram ?
<Frank1887> preciso che si tratta di un pc strano. Aspire Acer 1600D. CPU Pentium D piastra madre foxconn n15235 un giga di ram
<Carlin0> pentium 4 ?
<Frank1887> no pentium D
<Frank1887> c'è scritto così
<Carlin0> aspè che vedo...
<Frank1887> grazie mille Carlin0
<Carlin0> pentium d quale ? ce ne sono parecchi
<Frank1887> allora la frequenza è 3 ghz. Non so altro pèerchè è totalmente privo di cd in dotazione o manuali
<Carlin0> Frank1887, la iso la masterizzi come immagine ?
<Frank1887> scusate una domanda ma è normale che l'immagine di kubuntu occupi sui 200 mega??
<Frank1887> sì come immagine con quel programma universal usb installer
<Carlin0> la iso di kubuntu non sta nemmeno su un cd ... ci vuole un dvd
<Frank1887> allora c'è qualcosa di strano
<Carlin0> Frank1887, parlo di dvd non di usb
<Frank1887> l'ho scaricata e occupa 200 mega
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> scaricala da qui
<cristian_c> Frank1887: con cosa l'hai masterizzata la iso?
<Frank1887> l'ho scaricata da lì la 14.04
<Frank1887> con uui
<Carlin0> si ma non è 200 mega , è un gb
<Frank1887> ne ho scaricate due per sicurezza, una da 32 bit  e una da 64. Occupano 220 e 139 mega rispettivamente
<Frank1887> le ho montate in questo pc funzionante che sto usando e le monta
<Frank1887> con daemon tools
<Frank1887> qui c'è xp
<Carlin0> Frank1887, scarica dal link qui sopra
<Frank1887> ok
<Frank1887> scarico e vi faccio sapere ragazzi
<Frank1887> intanto grazie mille per il vostro aiuto
<Carlin0> e masterizza un dvd " come immagine "
<Frank1887> purtroppo ora non ho dvd. Provo con la memoria usb...
<Carlin0> ma se il tuo pc non boota usb ....
<Carlin0> che ci devi fare ?
<Frank1887> non lo so di preciso. Ci sono diverse opzioni... tipo USB ZIP o USB CDROM
<Frank1887> sono tre in tutto
<Carlin0> usb hdd
<cristian_c> Frank1887: non si masrerizza su dischi ottici con universal usb installer
<cristian_c> notare 'usb' nel nome...
<Frank1887> no per masterizzare sul cd ho usato cdburnerxp
<Frank1887> per masterizzare la memoria usb ho usato universal usb installer
<cristian_c> !iso | Frank1887
<ubot-it> Frank1887: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> ma come hai fatto che non ci sta sul cd ...
<cristian_c> Frank1887: scarica lubuntu e masterizzala su un nuovo cd
<Frank1887> allora sta succedendo qualcosa di strano. Non so neanch'io come ho fatto a masterizzarla, non sono certo una cima in queste cose! ho appena finito di scaricare l'immagine dal link sopra, occupa 141 megabyte
<Frank1887> la apro con daemon tools su xp e la monta
<Frank1887> vedo le cartelle e tutto e posso masterizzarla
<Frank1887> comunque le opzioni sono tre: USB CDROM, USB ZIP (non so che cosa diavolo sia) e USB FDD
<Frank1887> USB HDD non c'è
<Frank1887> ok verifico l'immagine
<Frank1887> se no la scarico con torren
<Frank1887> torrent
<cristian_c> Frank1887: allora
<cristian_c> Frank1887: il file .iso scaricato non va aperto
<cristian_c> Frank1887: ma va masterizzato così com'è
<Frank1887> lo so ma ho provato a montarlo per vedere se funzionava
<cristian_c> Frank1887: senti
<cristian_c> Frank1887: qui non si sta a perdere tempo
<Frank1887> non voglio farvi perdere tempo ma non è colpa mia se mi scarica l'immagine incompleta!!!
<cristian_c> l'è uscì
<Carlin0> la iso da 200 mega ...
<simone1985> Ciao
<simone1985> Potrei avere delle informazioni?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | simone1985
<ubot-it> simone1985: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simone1985> Vorrei installare Ubuntu ma non ho una penneta capiente ne la possibilità di inserire un cd
<simone1985> che  posso fare?
<Carlin0> comprare una pennetta nuova o un dvd
<simone1985> non esiste un modo per poter fare tutto online?
<cristian_c> simone1985: ...
<cristian_c> simone1985: come lo installi windows di solito?
<cristian_c> senza supporto fisico?
<cristian_c> simone1985: ti serve un programma d'installazione, con il quale eseguire il boot
<simone1985> sul sito c'è una versione di Ubuntu 14 con all'interno un file exe per poterlo installare senza Usb o Cd ma la versione quando la scarico  è corrotta...
<cristian_c> simone1985: linka questo file
<cristian_c> simone1985: gli .exe sono eseguibili di programmi windows
<cristian_c> cosa c'entra con un sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> reale
<Carlin0> wubi (mi pare ) l'hanno eliminato (per fortuna)
<simone1985> si wubi
<cristian_c> simone1985: e a che scopo vorresti usare wubi?
<cristian_c> con i mille problemi di wubi
<Carlin0> e cmq con wubi non fai una vera installazione
<cristian_c> simone1985: installare ubuntu dentro windows non è una buona idea
<cristian_c> a quel punto , meglio una macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> simone85: tra l'altro, quanto è capiente la pennetta a tua disposizione?
<simone85> un giga
<Carlin0> simone e che pc hai ?
<cristian_c> simone85: secondo me basta per l'iinstaller
<Carlin0> che cpu e quanta ram ?
<cristian_c> simone85: quanti te ne chiede universal usb installer?
<cristian_c> To run Ubuntu from a USB stick, the first thing you need to do is insert a USB stick with at least 2GB of free space into your PC.
<simone85> ho provato a installarlo tramite Unetbootin
<simone85> 2 gb
<cristian_c> simone85: hai detto di essere interessato a installare ubuntu sull'hard disk
<simone85> si
<cristian_c> procurati un supporto adeguato
<cristian_c> e potrai procedere, tramite universal usb installer
<Carlin0> simone e che pc hai ? che cpu ? quanta ram ?
<cristian_c> o masterizzando su dvd
<simone85> guarda ho un netbook molto vecchio, non so dirti ne la cpu ne le ram
<cristian_c> simone85: sono informazioni essenziali
<cristian_c> per consigliarti al meglio, sulla scelta della versiome
<simone85> ok
<Carlin0> simone85, se è vecchio devi metterci lubuntu che ha la iso + piccola e ci sta su 1 gb
<simone85> ok
<simone85> scusatemi ma come potrei vedere la cpu e  le ram
<cristian_c> simone85: da quale os?
<Carlin0> win ?
<simone85> windows xp
<cristian_c> simone85: pannello di controllo
<cristian_c> ma queste cose, non dovresti chiederle qui
<simone85> Intel(R) Atom (TM) CPU N280 1,66 ghz 0,99 di ram
<Carlin0> simone85, lubuntu 32 bit
<simone85> ok
<Carlin0> la iso è sui 700 mb e ci sta sulla chiavetta
<simone85> perfetto grazie mille
<simone85> la posso scaricare sempre dal sito?
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<simone85> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-12
<unixprog> salve
<enimma> ciao
<unixprog> ho una usb wifi netger wna3100 volevo sapere se posso metterla con ubuntu
<unixprog> come si installa
<unixprog> ???
<Enimma_> non sono un esperto della comunità ma credo proprio che sia supportata da ubunutu
<Enimma_> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9UnZeqmtWqjcAgx5HDwx.;_ylu=X3oDMTBydWpobjZlBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2lyMgR2dGlkAw--/RV=2/RE=1449925342/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fubuntuforums.org%2fshowthread.php%3ft%3d2221251/RK=0/RS=Mb44nD0D71bcYOc.hLRR4f4lGFQ-
<unixprog> io sono un programmatore unix
<unixprog> mi serviva solo il tar.gz
<unixprog> instalaltore
<unixprog> chi mi aiuta
<Enimma_> questo?
<Enimma_> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum...4bit_v2.tar.gz
<Enimma_> fonte --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251
<Er1k490> salve a tutti, sapete come posso fare per controllare se sulla usb ci sono virus?
<ExPBoy> Er1k490, usi ubuntu?
<Er1k490> si
<ExPBoy> !virus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'virus'
<ExPBoy> !info virus
<ubot-it> Package virus does not exist in wily
<ExPBoy> niente virus :)
<Er1k490> lol grazie :)
<lopae> ciao a tuttii qualcuno di voi usa mint o sa come funziona?
<akis24> !chat | lopae
<ubot-it> lopae: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> lopae, questo è il supporto per ubuntu
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<lopae> ma è una cosa veloce dai:) devo solo mettere google come motore di ricerca predefinito ma su firefox non c è...
<akis24> lopae: vai sul sito di mozilla e leggi
<thealmighty> buongiorno a tutti ;)
<Enimma_> buongiorno :)
<thealmighty> posso chiedere?
<thealmighty> ho il puntatore del mouse ipersensibile...
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> !chiedi
<ExPBoy> ?
<thealmighty> da mouse e touchpad non riesco a regolare la sensibilità
<jester-> thealmighty: regolato nelle impostazioni?
<thealmighty> xke mi da solo quella del touchpad
<thealmighty> temo che non ci siano i driver
<jester-> prova a cambiare mouse
<thealmighty> mi spiace ho solo questo
<thealmighty> su windows ovviamente va bene
<jester-> se lo stacchi il taccpad va meglio?
<thealmighty> se stacco la pennetta e la riattacco diciamo che va un po meglio
<thealmighty> ma non posso fare sempre questa storia
<thealmighty> xke al riavvio poi il problema si ripresenta
<thealmighty> finirei per usurare le porte usb
<jester-> eh ma non ti suicidare, rimedia un altro mouse
<thealmighty> auhauhauhauhauhuahuah appena si sveglia il mio coinquilino provo
<thealmighty> però vorrei risolvere con il mio di mouse
<cristian_c> lol
<thealmighty> ciao cristian ;)
<jester-> thealmighty: se è scassato uno dei pochi linux digeribili risolvi nada
<thealmighty> su win funziona alla perfezione
<thealmighty> xke cambiarlo?!
<ExPBoy> thealmighty, allora usa windows
<thealmighty> sarà sicuro un problema di driver
<akis24> thealmighty: prova a leggere qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Adjust_Touchpad_Sensitivity
<thealmighty> expboy -.-
<ExPBoy> ?
<thealmighty> nulla lascia stare...akis ho problemi con il mouse, non con il touchpad
<andrea-> buongiorno
<marco_> ciao a tutti come faccio a scaricare film e musica?
<cristian_c> marco_: ti sembra argomento di questo canale?
<andrea-> ho un problema con il wifi su ubuntu 14.04 lts, ogni tanto perde la connessione così senza motivo, poi non si connette piu e con il tasto destro sopra l'icona devo spegnere e poi riaccendere il wifi per connettere, soluzioni?
<cristian_c> oltre che presumibilmente illegale
<cristian_c> andrea-: prima di tutto, elenca l'hardware del pc
<marco_> perdonatemi ma usavo mirc x scaricare film e musica senza avere problemi
<cristian_c> compresa la scheda wifi
<cristian_c> marco_: non è gradita la discussione di tali argomenti in questo canale
<cristian_c> oltre ad essere offtopic
<cristian_c> !warez
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<andrea-> cristian_c: che comando devo dare?
<cristian_c> andrea-: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> andrea-: caratteristiche del pc?
<marco_> karvaisinci in su cunnu!
<cristian_c> marco_: anche a te
<cristian_c> :)
<marco_> minca mia a su kunnu ki tin'dadi scavuau
<andrea-> cristian_c:   http://pastebin.com/V0XryGL8
<andrea-> il pc è un asus  Intel® Core™ i7-3537U CPU @ 2.00GHz × 4
<cristian_c>  product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<cristian_c> andrea-: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> !paste | andrea-
<ubot-it> andrea-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea-> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13962883/
<cristian_c> andrea-: ora sei collegato al wifi?
<andrea-> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> andrea-: da quanto tempo non si disconnette?
<andrea-> saranno passati circa 20 minuti
<andrea-> piu o meno
<andrea-> ma va abbastanza a random
<andrea-> sto cesso de asus mi ha sempre dato problemi col wifi
<terecse> buongiorno, ho un problema all'avvio di ubuntu 14.4 ed esce il seguente messaggio di errore (*error* uvd not responding trying to reset the vcpu)
<terecse> c'è qualcuno che può risolverlo? Grazie
<cristian_c> beh, risolverlo...
<cristian_c> terecse: conseguenze pratiche?
<terecse> in che senso
<cristian_c> terecse: ha conseguenze negative sull'utilizzo di ubuntu?
<terecse> dopo questi errori il sistema va e non mi da piu errori e lavoro tranquillamente
<cristian_c> o appare solo il messaggio?
<terecse> solo che oggni volta che avvio ubuntu mi esce questo errore
<terecse> x 10 volte
<cristian_c> terecse: a distanza di quanto l'uno dall'altro?
<prof_roberto> Buongiorno a tutti, sono un prof di informatica ed ho allestito un laboratorio a scuola con 16 pc. Su 15 pc ho installato edubuntu e su 1  ubuntu server.    Di quelle 15, 14 sono destinate agli studenti, così  impostato di default all'avvio l'account guest. Volevo chiedere se c'è un modo veloce per aggiornare tutte e 14 i pc degli studenti senza do
<prof_roberto> ver aggiornare ogni singolo pc.
<terecse> cristian scusa se sono stato poco chiaro ma la schermata di errore esce in fase di caricamento, quando poi faccio il login mi esce un errore di sistema, annullo e poi lavoro tranquillamente
<akis24> prof_roberto:  no ma la segnalazione di aggiornamento apparira' su tutti e quindi ..
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: beh, ci sono i modi
<cristian_c> per farlo dal server, se sono collegati
<cristian_c> oppure con cron
<prof_roberto> sono tutti collegati in rete ed in più ho installato e configurato epoptes
<cristian_c> terecse: hai detto una decina di volte
<cristian_c> terecse: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: allora
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/200824/what-are-the-options-for-managing-multiple-ubuntu-installations-together-and-kee
<prof_roberto> grazie cristian_c ora ci guardo
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: ci ho guardato, ma non so che vantaggi possa dare rispetto ad altre soluzioni
<cristian_c> non credo abbiate problemi di consumo dell banda
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoWeeklyUpdateHowTo
<prof_roberto> i pc sono tutti collegati ad uno switch, di cui ignoro le caratteristiche hardware
<cristian_c> !info cron-apt
<ubot-it> cron-apt (source: cron-apt): automatic update of packages using apt-get. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3 (wily), package size 18 kB, installed size 166 kB
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: quindi hanno un accesso limitato alla rete, giusto?
<prof_roberto> questo switch è poi collegato ad un router che ovviamente è collegato a internet
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: ho notato ora che i 12 client hanno tutti l'account guest
<prof_roberto> esatto
<cristian_c> 14
<cristian_c> mmmm
<prof_roberto> ho impostato l'account guest di default per evitare problemi che si sono verificati in passato
<terecse> grazie cristian adesso lancio il comando e riavvio tutto
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: bisogna vedere se i client in questione permettano l'uso di cron-apt
<prof_roberto> se abilitassi non so ssh sui vari pc e utilizzo uno script bash dal mio pc per farli aggiornare?
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: altrimenti può essere utile pensare ad apt-cache-server
<cristian_c> ma faccio notare che non sono esperto della questione
<jester-> o fai uno script che lancia al boot
<cristian_c> prof_roberto: riguardo la tua idea, avevo visto questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564301
<jester-> e dici a sudo di ignorare la pass
<cristian_c> uhm, link sbagliato
<terecse> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<prof_roberto> in che senso dico a sudo di ignorare la pass? poi non si rischia che venga ignorata anche per altre operazioni?
<jester-> prof_roberto: o fai aggiornare ogni tanto dagli studenti cosi imparano
<terecse> x Cristian W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<jester-> terecse: cambia server
<jester-> sorgenti software
<terecse> cioè?
<caveat-> prof_roberto: come mai su ognuna delle 14/15 postazioni hai installato un sistema operativo, e non invece solo sul server, a cui sono connesse?
<prof_roberto> sarebbe bello jester- , l'anno scorso avevano impostato come sfondo del desktop delle bestemmie
<cristian_c> terecse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Aggiornamenti/RisoluzioneProblemi
<jester-> cioè cambi il server di apt in sorgenti software
<jester-> prof_roberto: che carini, ma il pc lo usano o lo guardano e basta
<prof_roberto> ho preferito così, installare un singolo sistema operativo per ogni pc. il bios che avevano ste schede non permetteva il boot dalla rete
<cristian_c> non ha pxe?
<caveat-> prof_roberto: e cosa intendi con "aggiornare"?
<caveat-> prof_roberto: https://github.com/duncs/clusterssh/wiki
<prof_roberto> per aggiornare intendo ad esempio se ci sono pacchetti di sicurezza del sistema operativo e aggiornare ad esempio il browser firefox sostanzialmente
<cristian_c> caveat-: per favpre
<jester-> prof_roberto: cosi a spanne uno script da lanciare al boot
<cristian_c> caveat-: non postare link a risorse esterne
<cristian_c> sopratutto in questi casi
<caveat-> cristian_c: e' un argomento distro agnostico. Perche' dici "in questi casi"?
<cristian_c> caveat-: ste cose linkale in -chat
<cristian_c> non qui
<caveat-> cristian_c: quindi quando capita devo fare: !chat | prof_roberto, giusto?
<cristian_c> caveat-: si danno link a risorse di ubuntu, non possiamo controllare quello che fanno gli altri, in caso di problemi
<jester-> non è che quello che gira in internet sia tutto vangelo
<cristian_c> caveat-: ti ho spiegato il motivo
<caveat-> !chat | prof_roberto
<ubot-it> prof_roberto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> caveat-: esiste il pvt
<cristian_c> jester-: esatto, e poi non possiamo obbligare i blogger a rettificare errori
<jester-> poi i pirla siamo noi
<prof_roberto> ho sbagliato chat?
<ExPBoy> eh
<prof_roberto> scusatemi
<ExPBoy> no prof_roberto
<caveat-> prof_roberto: no, non hai sbagliato, io ho sbagliato
<jester-> prof_roberto: è giusta la chat è caveat- che divaga dalla polocy del canale
<prof_roberto> quindi forse una soluzione potrebbe essere impostare uno script al boot del sistema per cercare nuovi aggiornamenti
<jester-> prof_roberto: yesss
<cristian_c> non riesco a ritrovare il link a ubuntuforums, ma il discorso era quello
<prof_roberto> come diceva jester- appunto
<jester-> prof_roberto: e dire a sudo di far passare apt senza chiedere pass
<cristian_c> terecse: cambiato server?
<jester-> o non so come la si imposta in uno script
<terecse> ho seguito il vostro consiglio
<terecse> ho  eseguito i comandi e riavvato ma i 10 errori udv li da sempre
<jester-> che se hai degli studenti testa di pirillo poi ti segano il sistema
<terecse> ho messo main server
<Carlin0> prof_roberto, crei los cript e lo metti come root in crontab @reboot
<jester-> terecse: fa vedere nel pastebin cosa risponde sudo apt-get update
<terecse> ok
<jester-> !paste | terecse
<prof_roberto> un attimo che mi segno un po' di appunti
<ubot-it> terecse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> !chat | prof_roberto
<ubot-it> prof_roberto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<prof_roberto> c'è ubot-it che mi ripete sempre: "per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu...
<Carlin0> dagli retta prof_roberto
<jester-> prof_roberto: è carlino che glielo fa fa
<Carlin0> mea culpa :o)
<jester-> prof_roberto: vai anche in chat va che c'è pure ExPBoy che si intende
<prof_roberto> ok grazie a tutti e buona giornata
<terecse> scusatemi è da poco che uso ubuntu e mi sto affezionando ma quando lancio  il comando alla fine mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/13964440/
<jester-> terecse: apt è a posto adesso
<terecse> quindi?
<jester-> terecse: sudo apt-get upgrade
<terecse> ok
<jester-> prof_roberto:
<terecse> ho lanciato il comando...ma non è che si sta fregando la scheda video?
<jester-> ma va che centra la video
<jester-> sta aggiornando il sistema
<terecse> no il messaggio iniziale
<jester-> quale
<terecse> quello che vi ho detto all'inizio cioè all'avvio... comunque sto aggiornando
<terecse> ha finito esco e poi rientro
<terecse> niente gli errori di udv escono sempre ho scaricato la versione 14.04.03 e vediamo cosa succede
<terecse> che ne pensate?
<jester-> terecse: dove li vedi gli errori
<terecse> all'avvio quando la schermata è nera
<terecse> prima del login
<jester-> non è detto che siano errori fatali se li vedi nel vrbose del kernel
<jester-> terecse: poi tutto funza?
<terecse> dopo mi esce un errore interno del sistema poi annullo e vado una meraviglia
<terecse> forse devo buttare il pc , quando era nuovo non faceva cosi
<jester-> terecse: facile che sia qualcosa del tuo hw che non garba del tutto a linux se poi funza tutto non mi dannerei
<terecse> altrimenti vado avanti cosi tanto è un I3 e provero tutto quando uscirà la nuova versione LTE ciao e complimenti siete grandi
<jester-> terecse: il  pc è recente?
<terecse> è un intel I3 del 2010
<terecse> portatile hpg62
<terecse> scusa HP G62
<cristian_c> terecse: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | terecse
<ubot-it> terecse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<terecse> scusatemi non ho capito cosa devo fare
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> [13:34:18] <cristian_c> terecse: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jester-> [13:34:36] <cristian_c> !paste | terecse
<jester-> terecse: dai il comando e metti poi nel paste
<terecse> ok
<terecse> fatto spero di aver fatto quello che avevate chiesto
<Carlin0> metti il link terecse
<terecse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13965317/
<terecse> questo?
<jester-> si ma è incompleto
<jester-> terecse: ls /etc/sources-list.d
<terecse> ok
<jester-> terecse: ls /etc/sources.list.d
<jester-> il secondo
<terecse> mi esce questo messaggio   ---cannot access /etc/sources-list.d: No such file or directory
<jester-> terecse: ls /etc/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> terecse: hai aggiunto ppa xbmc
<terecse> ho kodi perchè?
<Carlin0> chiamalo come vuoi ...
<cristian_c> !info kodi
<ubot-it> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.1+dfsg1-3 (wily), package size 10706 kB, installed size 25364 kB
<cristian_c> è nei repo...
<cristian_c> e su 14.04 ci sarà xbmc
<terecse> certo
<Carlin0> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xbmc
<terecse> quindi è quello che mi da problemi?
<cristian_c> terecse: gli errori quando sono comparsi?
<terecse> da circa 4 mesi ho installato ex novo ubuntu la scorsa settimana per risolvere il problema ma kodi o xbmc non lo usavo ma se voi dite che è quello formatto tutto ed installo  ubuntu
<Carlin0> no no
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<terecse> ok scusatemi è un mondo nuovo per me
<cristian_c> terecse: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<terecse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13965850/
<cristian_c> terecse: tra l'altro hai due gpu attive
<cristian_c> terecse: se spegni la radeon e lasci solo la intel, il problema persiste?
<terecse> provero'
<xubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu_> mi è capitato la settimana scorsa di andare a casa di un mio amico che ha una stampante wifi
<xubuntu_> e mi sono chiesto se io con xubuntu sarei potuto riuscire a stamparci
<jester-> xubuntu_: se è compatibile si, devi installarla ne più ne meno come una usb
<xubuntu_> jester-, c'è una guida che posso tenere come riferimeneto?
<jester-> xubuntu_: vai in impostazioni-->stampanti--> e installi
<xubuntu_> jester-, di solito quando ne ho avuto la necessità ho seguito una procedura a riga di comando...
<xubuntu_> interessante scoprire che era molto più semplice...
<ubuser1404> ciao ragazzi, sono da alcuni anni un utilizzatore di ubuntu, ho usato in passato il 10.**, poi il 13.10, adesso in un pc ho il 14.04 che però mi sta dando un problema per i due tasti del touchpad.. qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Maxiride> Buon pomeriggio a tutti! Sto per rientrare nel mondo linux con Kubuntu 15.10  e sto approfondendo come poter avere una partizione dati condivisa in dual boot Win10-Kubuntu. Dopo un po di ricerche ho trovato che Paragon potrebbe fare al caso mio. Qualcuno può confermarmi che sia una soluzione ottimale per leggere\scrivere ext4 da windows?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> ubuser1404: prova la live della 15.10
<cristian_c> Maxiride: no
<jester-> Maxiride: da winz non scrivi ext4 ma scrivi ntfs da linux
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ubuser1404
<ubot-it> ubuser1404: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ubuser1404> jester sto provando proprio adesso l'avanzamento a 15.04, in poche parole ne il tasto sinistro ne il destro vanno, mentre il touchpad va alla perfezione. se collego un mouse esterno usb, funzionano sia il tasto destro che il tasto sinistro.
<jester-> Maxiride: a ms e apple non frega na s**a di scrivere ext4 & co
<cristian_c> ubuser1404: i tasti sono soft o fisici?
<cristian_c> cioè separati
<ubuser1404> cristian, due fisici, ma i microswitch vanno perfettamente
<ubuser1404> (sono saldati sulla scheda madre e in passato (anni orsono) uno l'ho sostituito..)..andavano alla grande fino a qualche giorno fa con la 13.10
<ubuser1404> (grazie per l'aiuto )
<jester-> ubuser1404: hw vecio?
<Maxiride> jester-: cercando in rete però vedo che esistono dei software per permettere a win di usare ext4 tipo appunto questo Paragon, però volevo un parere perchè Linux sì legge\scrive ntfs ma la partizione dati volevo tenerla in ext4 proprio perchè penso di utilizzarla principalmente con linux
<jester-> Maxiride: non sono affidabili poi vedi tu
<cristian_c> Maxiride: il modo nettamente più semplice è fare una bella partizione ntfs condivisa
<cristian_c> e vivi felice
<ubuser1404> è un hp pavillon dv6, con intel core 2 duo p8600 che lavora a 2,40 gigahertz
<ubuser1404> @jester spero di aver capito la domanda
<jester-> ubuser1404: avrà 10 anni
<jester-> per quello con dietro vecchie funzava
<jester-> la retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta
<ubuser1404> si ne ha circa 7-8 tranquillamente
<Maxiride> cristian_c: e come "vive" linux dovendo lavorare sempre con una partizione ntfs? / e /home li lascerei anche assieme in una partizione ext4 e farei un simlink dalla partizione dati a /home
<Maxiride> non rischio bagoli vari, rallentamenti o qualunque altro impiccio nel tempo poi?
<ubuser1404> ho modo, da "amatore" di essere sicuro che sia una mancanza di questa distribuzione?
<ubuser1404> in caso tornerei al buon vecchio 13.10 da live cd
<cristian_c> ubuser1404: fai una prova veloce in modalità live
<cristian_c> così puoi confermare
<cristian_c> che non si tratta di un problema hardware
<jester-> ubuser1404: sicuro che non sia un problema hw?
<jester-> vista l'età qualche sciancata capita
<cristian_c> la nonna deve correre i 100 metri
<ubuser1404> @cristian volevo farlo nn appena finisce di provare l'aggiornamento al 15 ,  @jester sicuro no, non è il mio campo, ma mi pare strana e improbabile la doppia rottura di due micro, in concomitanza con l'aggiornamento a 14
<jester-> hai visto mai?
<ubuser1404> ho modo di provare adesso, nel mentre che fa l'avanzamento distribuzione a 15 (adesso ovviamente nn posso riavviare da live cd, potrò farlo tra un oretta)
<ubuser1404> ? (era una domanda, scusate)
<cristian_c> Maxiride: tanto da windows, puoi deframmentare le partizioni ntfs
<cristian_c> di quali altri impicci parli?
<Maxiride> cristian_c: non saprei.. ignoro proprio se possano sorgere problemi forzando linux a lavorare sempre con una partizione a filesystem non "nativo"
<cristian_c> Maxiride: se c'è il supporto, non vedo quale sia il problema
<cristian_c> Maxiride: se proprio ha delle fisime, puoi trasportare i file che ti
<cristian_c> che ti interessano sulla ext4 e poi rimetterli nella ntfs
<cristian_c> dopo averci lavorato
<jester-> supporto linux-->NTFS è più che affidabile
<cristian_c> Maxiride: poi, ripeto, la tratti come una normale ntfs
<cristian_c> Maxiride: quindi fai la normale manutenzione da winz
<cristian_c> alla partizione
<cristian_c> Maxiride: poi ovvio che gli strumenti di diagnostica per ntfs in winz, siano migliori di quelli ntfs per linux
<cristian_c> ma finché fai diagnostica da winz, non vedo il problema
<Maxiride> cristian_c: eh ecco io volendo usare al 90% linux e win solo per poche applicazioni di lavoro pensavo di dover fare la partizione col filesystem dell'OS "principale"
<Maxiride> errore di ragionamento mio immagino
<cristian_c> Maxiride: la ntfs la fai se hai uno scambi di file tra i due os
<cristian_c> scambio
<cristian_c> Maxiride: l'unica cosa cui stare attento è l'eventuale ibernazione di winz
<cristian_c> ibrida o completa che sia
<cristian_c> ma se la partizione è solo dati, non ci sono problemi
<Maxiride> cristian_c: i file di ibernazione vengono creati in C di default mi pare
<Maxiride> grazie dei consigli, comunque ho trovato questo riguardo l'ibernazione: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1916403&p=11761052#post11761052
<cristian_c> Maxiride: per sicurezza
<cristian_c> Maxiride: hai detto di usare winz al 10%
<cristian_c> se lo usi al 10%, fai meglio a disattivare fastboot
<cristian_c> su winz
<cristian_c> e spegnerlo completamente, invece che ibernarlo
<Maxiride> cristian_c: giusta osservazione per fastboot.. procedo così e faccio ugualmente la parte dati in ext4 le poche robe che mi servirà passare me le passo su una chiavetta
<Maxiride> anzi avendone una da 64Gb potrebbe proprio essere il mio mini hdd da lavoro xD
<Maxiride> grazie comunque
<cristian_c> Maxiride: se non usi ntfs condivisa, non ti serve disattivare fastboot
<cristian_c> il problema ci può essere con la ntfs
<Maxiride> cristian_c: domanda completamente off topic, e anzi magari mi sposto nell'altro canale di chat libera. Ma è ragionevole preoccuparsi del futuro di Kubuntu ora che Riddel ha lasciato?
<Carlin0> !chat | Maxiride
<ubot-it> Maxiride: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<irinel> ciao
<Jck2> ciao
<irinel> è incredibile, mi sto convertendo...
<irinel> linux è un mondo nuovo, forse un po' complesso ma non più di tanto.
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<irinel> vorrei sapere se   è possibile installare ubuntu touch sul mio huwawei p8
<irinel> sono citati solo i nexus per ora, o sbaglio?
<irinel> nessuno sa darmi una risposta?
<cristian_c> irinel:
<Carlin0> irinel, sei offtopic , qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu per computer
<irinel> ok scusatemi
<cristian_c> irinel: ubuntu touch lo puoi installare solo sui nexus, seguendo la guida disponibile sul sito
<cristian_c> con il nuovo metodo
<Carlin0> lol
<luciofunk> ciao a tutti,sentite ho un problema con ubuntu   12.04,aggiornando da terminale facendo update e upgrade mi dice che ho dodici app non aggiornate e altro su un programma wheey che non mi trova versione
<Carlin0> luciofunk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> luciofunk, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> luciofunk, il 2° comando crea un link , incollalo qui
<luciofunk> grazie,quindi da adesso per aggiornare faccio così?
<luciofunk> ah ok
<luciofunk> un attimo,per favore
<Jck2> non mi parte il dvd iso per l'installazione ubuntu 15
<akis24> Jck2: e come l'hai creato ?
<akis24> Jck2: masterizzato come dati o file immagine ?
<Jck2> file immagine
<akis24> Jck2: impostato da bios il lettore come periferica di avvio ?
<Jck2> si abilitato
<akis24> Jck2: disco riscrivibile ?
<Jck2> ho windows 10
<Jck2> no dvd normale
<cristian_c> Jck2: verificato l'hash del file .iso?
<cristian_c> Jck2: di che pc si tratta?
<Jck2> notebook
<luciofunk> http://pastebin.com/Vhc6LQUw
<cristian_c> cpu , ram, scheda grafica
<akis24> Jck2: 32 o 64 bit scaricata e che versione ?
<Jck2> 64
<Jck2> vedo per un po uno schermo nero poi riprende windows
<akis24> Jck2: segui cristian_c  e rispondi alle domande
<Carlin0> luciofunk, sudo apt-get -y autoremove && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<akis24> [17:11:10] <cristian_c> Jck2: verificato l'hash del file .iso?
<cristian_c> <Carlin0> luciofunk, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> luciofunk: ma hai letto bene?
<cristian_c> cpu , ram, scheda grafica
<Carlin0> ah non ha fatto il 2° comando
<cristian_c> Jck2: anche queste info
<Jck2> i5 4gb ram 64 bit
<luciofunk> arrivo,scusami
<cristian_c> Jck2: che schermate vedi dopo la selezione del dvd nel bios?
<luciofunk> http://pastebin.com/LekGK3pW
<Jck2> adesso rientro nel bios
<cristian_c> luciofunk: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls/etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<luciofunk> cpu am e scheda ,non ricordo,ma mi pare c'era un comando giust per veder da terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ma che ci fa' roba wheezy li
<luciofunk> bho forse ciazzecca quicksilver della rai se ricordo bene
<Carlin0> luciofunk, hai fatto gran casini con repo e ppa
<luciofunk> che provai a installare
<luciofunk> si può darsi
<cristian_c> luciofunk: incolla su pastebin la risposta al comando che ti ho dato poco fz
<cristian_c> fa
<Jck2> cd.room enabled
<luciofunk> cat etc?
<cristian_c> Jck2: esattamente, cosa vedi dopo aver selezionato il boot da dvd?
<cristian_c> luciofunk: esatto
<cristian_c> comando completo
<luciofunk> si ma il terminale sta ancor rimuovendo headers,scusami,ma è lento
<Jck2> adesso sono dentro boot order interna cd/dvd rom l'altra schermata precedente solo enabled
<cristian_c> Jck2: fai partire il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> e dì cosa vedi sllo schermo
<Jck2> boot order ho messo come prima il dvd
<cristian_c> esattamente
<Jck2> adesso vedo
<luciofunk> avevo amule aperto,come un pirla
<cristian_c> in ordine di apparizione
<luciofunk> ok
<Jck2> partito
<Jck2> mi serve una mano per la partizione
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> Jck2: ma se hai windows 10
<Jck2> li uso tutti e due
<cristian_c> e non ti appare l'opzione per installare ubuntu a fianco di wndows
<Jck2> da windows avviato?
<cristian_c> Jck2: forse vuol dire che hai una tabella delle partizioni msdos con le quattro parrizioni pr9marie tutte occupate da windows
<luciofunk> sta eliminando 4 anni di headers me sa
<cristian_c> Jck2: no, dalla live
<Jck2> no nn mi ha dato nulla
<Jck2> adesso trovo la schermata fissa ubuntu
<luciofunk> pensavo bastasse fare update e upgrade,mi sbagliavo
<cristian_c> !image | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Jck2> adesso sono collegato tramite mac come faccio a trasferire le immagini
<Jck2> l'installazione ? su un'altro pc
<cristian_c> Jck2: una foto è sufficiente
<Jck2> adesso mi ese fuori il messaggio enter hekp for a list of built in commands (initramfs)unable fo find a medium containing a live file system
<cristian_c> Jck2: senti
<cristian_c> qui non si sta a perdere tempo
<cristian_c> Jck2: se devi prendere iniziative, non ascoltando quello che ti si dice
<Jck2> io prendo una foto e la carico su una qualsiasi?
<cristian_c> Jck2: ti era stato chiesto di descrivere esattamente cosa apparisse sullo schermo, fin dal principio
<cristian_c> e possibilmente corredando di immagini la descrizione
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Jck2: una qualsiasi che ci permetta di vederlo
<luciofunk> http://pastebin.com/d1wCbKrE
<luciofunk> scusami cristian,pare che ce l ha fatta
<luciofunk> il secondo comando dice non trovato
<Carlin0> [17:17:03] <cristian_c> luciofunk: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls/etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> luciofunk, dallo tutto insieme non fare di testa tua
<luciofunk> ah scusa,pensavo fossero separati
<Carlin0> [17:17:03] <cristian_c> luciofunk: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> Carlin0: è solo l'inizip
<cristian_c> o
<Carlin0> cmq copia l'ultima riga che ho scritto
<Carlin0> che c'era un errore di sintassi
<lukks22> ciao a tutti, ho avuto un problema, la cui risoluzione necessita l'uso di un account amministratore... l'unico problema è che ho un solo account (quello che uso ora).. come faccio?
<lukks22> Carlin0,ti ricordi di me? :)
<luciofunk> http://pastebin.com/BJHTcyjy
<Carlin0> lukks22, esponi il problema ...
<Carlin0> lukks22, no mi spiace
<luciofunk> ah ecco forse il casino è dovuto a whattsupp che poi manco riuscii a installare
<cristian_c> luciofunk: e il sudo da dove l'hai tirato fuori?
<luciofunk> se non do sudo non partono comandi
<lukks22> Carlin0, quello con l'os che si modificava da solo... comunque devo usare arduino e selezionare la porta seriale, per farlo è necessario avere l'account amministratore
<luciofunk> o meglio quasi tutti
<luciofunk> quello che mi avete dato voi cat etc è andato
<luciofunk> senza
<Jck2> http://jkf82.imgur.com/all/
<Jck2> nn risco a caricare la foto
<Carlin0> lukks22, ok continua a danneggiare il tuo OS → sudo -i
<cristian_c> luciofunk: ehhhh, spetta
<luciofunk> ok,fatto gran casino eh?
<cristian_c> luciofunk: se tutti i comandi ti chiedono la password, c'è qualcosa che non va
<luciofunk> io due ne uso update e upgrade
<luciofunk> e me la chiedon semp
<cristian_c> oltre alle martellate che hai assestato con decisione al sistema
<lukks22> Carlin0, e ora=
<lukks22> ?
<luciofunk> pochi altri ne ho usati da quando c go la dodici
<Carlin0> luciofunk, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cristian_c> luciofunk: non significa che tutti i comandi necessitino dei permessi
<Carlin0> lukks22, e ora sei admin
<cristian_c> solo perchè quei due lo fanno.
<luciofunk> ah ok, http://pastebin.com/qMz5PM2R
<lukks22> Carlin0, ah cosi semplice :)
<lukks22> grazie mille
<cristian_c> Jck2: non postare l'album, posta il link alla foto
<Carlin0> luciofunk, tu hai allergia a dare i comandi completi eh
<luciofunk> mannaggia,pensavo fosse pe dire incolla
<luciofunk> aspè ,scusami
<Jck2> http://imgur.com/gallery/eUFan5e
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13971771/
<Carlin0> Jck2, hai fatto l'insalata per stasera ?
<luciofunk> scusami,ma non so molto esperto di tecnologie
<luciofunk> anzi per nulla,come hai capito
<cristian_c> luciofunk: prima dici che quasi tutti i comandi richiedono la password, poi solo quei due. Deciditi...
<luciofunk> no quei due sono quelli che uso
<luciofunk> gli altri li ho presi sempre da forum al max,e sicuro ho sbagliato me sa
<luciofunk> e quei due senza sudo non vanno
<xubun123> salve a tutti ho dei problemi con la distro xubuntu 14.04.3 mi dice di fare aggiornamenti ma poi mi da sempre errore al riavvio e normale
<Jck2> carlin0 scusami ma non so come fare a caricare la foto dell'immagine
<Carlin0> xubun123, sudo apt install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Jck2: capisco che tu voglia farci sorridere
<cristian_c> Jck2: ma potresti agevolare il supporto caricando la foto su un qualsiasi hosting immagini
<luciofunk> jck2 ,usa questo http://it.tinypic.com/
<cristian_c> luciofunk: update e upgrade sono operazioni di amministrazione, è normale che richiedanoccerti permessi
<cristian_c> di cui non è dotato l'account non ammiistratore
<cristian_c> ed è per questo che esiste sudo
<luciofunk> capito
<cristian_c> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<luciofunk> ma adesso è apposto l aggiornamento? perchè mi dice 3 non aggiornati?
<cristian_c> luciofunk: disattiva i repository proposed, che hai attivato misteriosamente
<cristian_c> per oscuri motivi
<luciofunk> e come si fa? non so come ho fatto
<luciofunk> no ricordo
<cristian_c> ma non ti garantisco che le cose tornino alla normalità visto che il danno pareormai fatto
<luciofunk> sto wheezy esce ancora...
<cristian_c> luciofunk: sudo software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> luciofunk: l'hai inserito tu
<Jck2> http://i63.tinypic.com/1688w3a.jpg
<Jck2> cristian cosi?
<cristian_c> Jck2: sei sicuro che questa sia la prima schermata apparsa sul desktop?
<Jck2> si dopo la schermata ubuntu
<Pashmina> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'installazione di itunes sul mio kubuntu tramite wine.Chi può darmi una mano?
<Jck2> ho scritto solo help
<cristian_c> Jck2: ti avevo detto all'inizio
<cristian_c> diversi minuti fa
<cristian_c> di descrivere
<cristian_c> esattamente
<Jck2> ho solo inserito il dvd
<luciofunk> grazie mille,sempre preziosissimi
<cristian_c> Jck2: quali schermate hai visto in ordine di apparizione dopo la selezione del boot
<cristian_c> cosa che non hai minimamente fatto
<Pashmina> è la prima volta che entro qui. A chi posso chiedere? Sono in difficoltà. Ci sto scapocciando da settimane. :(
<Jck2> prima hd poi dvd ho messo come prima il dvd
<cristian_c> luciofunk: è andato via?
<cristian_c> Pashmina: molto semplicemente
<luciofunk> no
<cristian_c> Pashmina: chiedi al canale, se qualcuno sa e ha tempo, risponderà
<luciofunk> ho spuntato i proposed,ma nada
<cristian_c> luciofunk: dovevi disattivarli
<Pashmina> che sarebbe il canale?
<luciofunk> rimane sto wheezy che nn trova,e i 3 nn aggiuornati
<cristian_c> Jck2: e poi non hai detto cos'è successo dopo, cos'èapparso,ecc...
<Jck2> ho salvato e riavviato
<luciofunk> come si disattivan? nn basta spuntare ?
<cristian_c> Jck2: finché non ce lo dici, stiamo a girarci i pollici
<Jck2> schermata nera poi ubuntu prima fase di installazione
<cristian_c> luciofunk: rimuovere la spunta
<Jck2> poi questa schermata
<Jck2> e sono fermo qui
<luciofunk> ah aspè fos ho trovat
<cristian_c> Jck2: perché queste cose non le hai dette prima, quando ti sono state richieste più volte?
<Jck2> prima pensavo fosse il mio dvd che non funzionasse
<Jck2> poi ho messo come prima il dvd da bios
<Jck2> inizializzato ubuntu e si ? fermato su questa schermata
<cristian_c> Jck2: beh, ti era stato chiesto altro
<genty> Buonasera...
<luciofunk> upgrade risolto ,non dice più 3 non aggiornati
<cristian_c> ovver, cosa ci fosse tra la selezione di boot e la schermata che hai postato
<cristian_c> cosa che hai detto solo adesso
<luciofunk> ma update ancora qualcosa non va,t pastebin?
<cristian_c> luciofunk: ottimo, segui solo la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu e il wiki della comunità
<cristian_c> come risorse di documentazione, oltre alle risorse ufficiali di supporto
<luciofunk> certo,tutto sto casino pe provare a installare whatsupp maledetto
<cristian_c> Pashmina: questo è il canale irc di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> ufficiale
<cristian_c> !ciao | Pashmina
<ubot-it> Pashmina: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Pashmina> ok ottimo  quindi devo aspettare che qualcuno mi risponda
<Pashmina> mmmmmmm bene
<cristian_c> luciofunk: se non trovi applicazioni nel software center, installare direttamente i deb, senza aggiungere repoaitory di terze parti
<cristian_c> o attivare repository come i proposed, che possono minare
<cristian_c> la stabilità dell'intero sistema
<cristian_c> !repository | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<help_Genty> Ciao PashMina sei hai bisogno chiedi pure...
<cristian_c> Pashmina: perché? hai fatto una domanda?
<help_Genty> stavo per dirlo io
<Pashmina> siiii ho installato win per far partire l'installazione di itunes
<Pashmina> ma qualsiasi versione installo mi da un errore
<help_Genty> Questo è k
<Pashmina> anche le più vecchie
<help_Genty> scusa mi è partito
<cristian_c> Jck2: puoi postare schermate intermedie a quella che hai postato?
<help_Genty> Questo è il supporto di Ubuntu Italia... Pashmina
<Pashmina> io ho come sistema operativo kubuntu
<Jck2> cristian purtroppo non ho fatto la foto
<cristian_c> !windows | Pashmina
<ubot-it> Pashmina: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Jck2> se questa schermata ? un errore
<Pashmina> ok
<cristian_c> Jck2: descrivimi le schermate intermedie
<cristian_c> a parole
<Jck2> allora entro nel bios
<cristian_c> ok
<Jck2> setting lettore dvd
<Jck2> enabled
<Jck2> poi vado a vedere chi parte prima
<Jck2> e metto il dvd al posto dell' hd
<Jck2> poi save
<Jck2> e si riavvia
<Jck2> parte la schermata di ubuntu
<Jck2> poi l'immagine che ti ho postato
<cristian_c> 'parte la scnermata dk ubuntu' <- quale?
<Jck2> stemma centrale con la scritta ubuntu a fondo nero
<Jck2> con i puntini che facevano vedere la carica del sistema
<Jck2> questa schermata ? spuntata subito
<cristian_c> Jck2: hai detto di aver selezionato l'installazione
<Jck2> quella della foto
<Pashmina> rieccomi
<Jck2> nessuna selezione dell'installazione pensavo partisse subito e mi dava la schermata della partizione
<help_Genty> Eccoti...Pashmina
<help_Genty> rispiegami l'errore Pashmina
<cristian_c> Jck2: no, dalla schermata di ubuntu, puoi selezionare se avviare ubuntu in modalità live, o installarlo direttamente
<Jck2> non mi ha chiesto nulla
<cristian_c> tramite apposito meù
<cristian_c> Jck2: ok
<cristian_c> Jck2: hai controllato l'hash del file.iso?
<Pashmina> the installer encountered errors before itunes could be configured
<Jck2> no sinceramente
<cristian_c> che pare proprio uno di quei casi
<cristian_c> !md5 | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<help_Genty> ok...dammi un attimo che verifico l'errore e torno da te Pashmina
<cristian_c> !chat | help_Genty Pashmina
<ubot-it> help_Genty Pashmina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<help_Genty> ok... cristian_c Pashmina
<Pashmina> ok
<Jck2> ok cristian posso riprovare?
<Jck2> nel senso tolgo il dvd
<Jck2> riavvio
<Jck2> e rinserisco
<cristian_c> Jck2: a fare che? Hai controllato l'hash del fle .iso scaricato?
<Jck2> ora controllo
<Jck2> cmq la versione che ho scaricato la trovi sull'immagine
<cristian_c> Jck2: nella schermata non appre ciò che dici
<cristian_c> appare
<Jck2> ? differente
<Jck2> hash ? differente
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> allora il filen.iso si è corrotto durante il download
<Jck2> devo riscaricarlo
<cristian_c> Jck2: ergo, riscarica ubuntu, e controlla l'hash una volta effettuato il download
<Jck2> ok adesso ho windmd5sum
<Jck2> lo vedo subito ho capito come si fa
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> Jck2: il file md5 consente di controllare l'integrità dei file scaricati
<cristian_c> e anche eventuali manipolazioni
<Jck2> una domanda posso invece installare ubuntu come icona da windows
<Jck2> senza virtual machine
<cristian_c> Jck2: se ti riferisci a wubi, te lo sconsiglio fortemente
<Jck2> ah ok
<cristian_c> a quel punto, mille volte meglio macchina virtuale, rispetto a wybi
<cristian_c> wubi
<Jck2> ti ringrazio per il momento grazie mille per il tempo che mi ha dedicato
<Jck2> spero di riuscire a installarlo
<Jck2> grazie ancora alla prossima visto che per scaricarlo ci metto piu di un'ora
<cristian_c> Jck2: torna a t4ovarci
<cristian_c> trovarci
<Jck2> certamente
<Jck2> quando trovo la copi con l'hash corretta
<pashmina> cerco help_Genty
<pashmina> qualcuno sa dove si trova?
<pashmina> esiste una ricerca per nome utente qui sulla chat?
<daniele1112> ciao, mi sto appena ddentrando in ubuntu. HO qualche problema con l'ftp mi restituisce sempre l'errore 530
<daniele1112> ho provato varie soluzioni trovate online ma niente
<niep> Ho lanciato Muon per l'aggiornamento software di kubuntu 15.10 e mi scarica a 200kb nonostante la connesione sia da 20 mega..
<niep> ho fatto anche uno speedtest e arrivo a 19..
<niep> daniele1112:  sei sicuro di avere scritto correttamente i dati di login? il 530 se non sbaglio è un'autenticazione errata
<daniele1112> si si sono corretti
<daniele1112> da windows mi collego
<niep> daniele1112:  potrebbe essere che hai installato qualche sorta di firewall e ti blocca il collegamento in uscita?
<daniele1112> mmm oddio, ho installato ubuntu altre cose no
<daniele1112> non ho smanettato su ubuntu cambiando niente
<ioria> daniele1112, quale ftp stai usando ? vsftp ?
<Pashmina> ciao ho un problema con kubuntu. mi accade una cosa strana. dopo l'installazione completata e aver inserito tutte le icone dei programmi che mi servono sulla scrivania  ogni volta che spengo e riaccendo il pc non sempre mi ricompaiono
<Pashmina> mi sfugge qualcosa? Cosa accade esattamente?
<daniele1112> si vsftp
<ioria> daniele1112, puoi postare vsftp.conf ?
<daniele1112> arrivo
<ioria> daniele1112, puoi postare vsftpd.conf ?
<ioria> daniele1112, dovrebbe essere in /etc o in /etc/vsftp
<daniele1112> si si
<daniele1112> # Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf
<daniele1112> #
<daniele1112> # The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file
<daniele1112> # loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable.
<daniele1112> # Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults.
<daniele1112> #
<ioria> daniele1112, non qui, con pastebinit
<ioria> daniele1112, non qui, con pastebinit
<daniele1112> eccomi scusate
<ioria> !info pastebinit | daniele1112
<ubot-it> daniele1112: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-4 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<ioria> daniele1112, sudo apt-get install pastebinit    poi cat /nn/nn/file   | pastebinit
<Guest64989> buona sera
<Guest64989> come faccio ad avviare ed installare ubuntu su pc
<daniele1112> non mi lascia installare pastebinit
<Guest64989> da usb
<daniele1112> ora si andata
<ioria> daniele1112, ti restituisce un url che devi postare qui
<daniele1112> mi dice si sta tendando di inviare un documento vuoto cat/nn/nn/vsftpd.conf |pastebinit
<cristian_c> nn?
<ioria> daniele1112, /nn/nn era un esempio ..... devi mettere il path .... /etc/vsftpd.conf
<daniele1112> sorry
<daniele1112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13974578/
<daniele1112> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13974578/
<daniele1112> che figata
<ioria> daniele1112, intanto copiati un backup ... cp /etc/vsftpd.conf /etc/vsftpd.conf.bak
<ioria> daniele1112, così puoi riprstinare il vecchio file
<daniele1112> mi dice permesso negato
<daniele1112> impossibile creare il fie
<ioria> daniele1112, with sudo ....
<ioria> daniele1112, dev farlo con sudo
<daniele1112> giornata storta oggi...saltata la corrente anche
<ioria> daniele1112,  sudo  cp /etc/vsftpd.conf /etc/vsftpd.conf.bak
<daniele1112> scusami son proprio neofita a natale...libro su ubuntu
<ioria> ^_^
<daniele1112> backup fatto
<ioria> daniele1112,  sudo nano  /etc/vsftpd.conf     e cambia anonymous_enable=YES    con NO
<ioria> daniele1112,  deve essere così :  anonymous_enable=NO
<daniele1112> FATTO
<ioria> daniele1112,  sudo service vsftpd restart
<daniele1112> per salvare la modifica
<daniele1112> alt + s ?
<daniele1112> alt+o ?
<ioria> daniele1112,  ctrl+x e poi 'y' ... o ctrl+o e poi ctrl +x
<daniele1112> fatto
<daniele1112> riprovo con filezilla?
<ioria> daniele1112,  sudo service vsftpd restart
<daniele1112> fatto
<ioria> daniele1112,  puoi connetterti sul tuo stesso pc
<ioria> daniele1112,  ftp 127.0.01
<daniele1112> cioè?
<ioria> daniele1112,  ftp 127.0.0.1
<daniele1112> senza user e password impostando solo l'ftp?
<ioria> daniele1112,  te le chiede dopo
<daniele1112> sempre errore 530
<ioria> daniele1112,  cat /etc/vsftpd.conf | grep anonymous_enable
<daniele1112> host 127.0.0.1 tipo di accesso anonimo
<ioria> daniele1112,  cat /etc/vsftpd.conf | grep anonymous_enable
<daniele1112> risultato anonymous_enable=no
<ioria> daniele1112,  maiuscolo ....
<ioria> daniele1112,  NO
<daniele1112> si è maiuscolo
<daniele1112> l'ho scritto io mentre ricopiavo
<ioria> daniele1112,  ps -A | grep vsftp
<daniele1112> 21826 ?        00:00:00 vsftpd
<ioria> daniele1112,  ok .... l'utente che vuoi connettere è il tuo user su ubuntu, no ?
<daniele1112> ok
<daniele1112> bingo
<daniele1112> entrato
<ioria> daniele1112,  non puoi usare altri account.... salvo con i virtual users
<ioria> daniele1112,  cosa ?
<daniele1112> filezilla 127.0.0.1 con mio user e mia pwd di ubuntu
<daniele1112> funziona
<ioria> daniele1112,  ok, ottimo lavoro :)
<daniele1112> gli ftp esterni? dei siti?
<ioria> daniele1112,  li, sei client .... non server
<daniele1112> oddio e li come ci entro?
<ioria> daniele1112,  di solito si usa wget ....
<ioria> daniele1112,  non ftp.... in ogni caso un ftp più semplice viene installato con openssh ... si chiama sftp ed è molto consigliato
<daniele1112> in pratica io lavoro con siti web, e ho necessità dell'ftp per questa cosa di invio file
<ioria> !info openssh-server
<ubot-it> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.9p1-2 (wily), package size 382 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<ioria> daniele1112,  puoi usare anche scp
<daniele1112> filezilla va bene solo epr windows?
<ioria> daniele1112,  che viene sempre con ssh....  anche ssh è preferito
<ioria> daniele1112,  quando parliamo di trasferimento file ... spesso il problema è la sicurezza
<ioria> daniele1112,  ftp è in 'chiaro' ... a meno che non abiliti ssl
<ioria> daniele1112,  e con vsftp potresti farlo
<daniele1112> pensavo fosse come windows :-O
<ioria> daniele1112,  quindi si preferisce usare la suite di comandi che viene con openssh
<ioria> daniele1112,  comunque vsftp è ottimo
<daniele1112> devo capire come configurarlo :)
<ioria> daniele1112,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<daniele1112> tu consigli openssh per usi tipo filezilla client?
<ioria> daniele1112,  bhe non io, in genere ftp è deprecato , a meno che non usi ssl/tls o simili, cioè la criptatura
<ioria> daniele1112,  perchè anche user e passwd sono inviati in 'chiaro'
<daniele1112> capito
<daniele1112> grazie mille ioria
<ioria> daniele1112,  figurati, buon lavoro
<daniele1112> grazie
<daniele1112> e buona serata
<ioria> anche a te
<Jck2> ciao cristian sto riavviando ora il pc con il dvd con hash corretta
<cristian_c> Jck2: ho i privati disabilitati
<Jck2> mi seguiresti nell'installazione
<cristian_c> !installazione | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Jck2:  riesci a leggerla?
<cristian_c> Jck2: in live il sistema va?
<Jck2> ho due pc
<Jck2> uno leggo e l'altro eseguo
<Jck2> la partizione te la chiede dopo?
<cristian_c> Jck2: ho fatto un'altra domanda, ma comunque...
<cristian_c> dipende se partizioni manualmente o se scegli una delle opzioni predefinite all'inizio dell'installazione
<Jck2> adesso sto seguendo la guida
<Jck2> in maniera predefinita
<Jck2> la schermata ? differente
<Jck2> a quella segnata
<Jck2> mi dice prima voce cancella il disco e installa ubuntu
<Jck2> cifra l'installazione di ubuntu per maggiore sicurezza
<Jck2> usa LVM CON L'INSTALLAZIONE DI UBUNTU
<Jck2> O altro
<Jck2> faccio altro per ridimensionare la partizione
<Jck2> cristian?
<cristian_c> Jck2: allora
<cristian_c> Jck2: come ti chiesi prima
<cristian_c> Jck2: hai provato il sistema in live?
<Jck2> no
<Jck2> sarebbe provarlo solo con il cd?
<cristian_c> Jck2: ovvio
<cristian_c> Jck2: allora riavvia il dvd ed entra in chat direttamente dalla live
<cristian_c> così non devi stare su due pc
<Jck2> adesso per? mi sta partendo con dvd
<Jck2> aspe per? mi trovo 3 partizioni
<Jck2> come faccio entrare in chat live ?
<cristian_c> Jck2: sei entrato in live?
<Jck2> no nn so come si fa
<cristian_c> Jck2: hai avviato il dvd?
<Jck2> si
<cristian_c> Jck2: e hai scelto 'try ubuntu without installing'?
<Jck2> si come hai detto
<cristian_c> bene, e poi non sei entrato nel desktop?
<Jck2> si adesso vedo il desktop
<cristian_c> Jck2: e non phoi collegarti alla chat nel solito modo?
<cristian_c> da live
<Jck2> da li ho capit
<cristian_c> sì, entra in chat da quel pc
<Jck2> qui sono entrato direttamente dal mac con x-chat
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> chiaro
<cristian_c> Jck2: dovresti avere xchat anche sulla live
<cristian_c> Jck2: http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<Jck2> entrato
<jkf3> Cristian ho 4 partizioni
<jkf3> uno nome system con una cartella boot
<jkf3> uno vuoto hp
<jkf3> uno 484gb
<jkf3> installo da qui ubuntu 15.10
<Musashi73> salve a tutti, ho bisogno del vostro aiuto perchè ho combinato un c----o con il mio pc. Ho digitato un comando errato nel mio pc e mi ha cancellato tutta l configurazione del mio pc. Vorrei sapere se è possibile tornare indietro tramite un ripristino, un pò come avviene su windows
<Jck2> i seguenti dischi presentano della partizioni montate /dev/sda
<Musashi73> impostare la configurazione di ieri
<Musashi73> e ritornare con il pc come era prima. Grazie
<Jck2> fare in modo che il programma d'installazione smonti le partizioni su questi dischi prima di continuare?
<akis24> Jck2: stai installando  ?
<akis24> Musashi73:  spiega meglio con qualche dettaglio
<Musashi73> ad esempio non ho più cairo dock
<Musashi73> thunderbird non è più configurato con i miei account
<Jck2> io si mi ritrovo per forza a fare la partizione manuale
<Jck2> e ho difficolta
<Jck2> ho quattro partizioni
<akis24> Musashi73: hai eliminato cartelle sulla tua /home ?
<cristian_c> !image | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> Jck2: posta uno screen di gparted vediamo il disco come è messo ?
<akis24> ecco cristian_c mi precede sempre
<Musashi73> nella cartella home ci sono le cartelle, ma su documenti mi ha cancellato tutte le cartelle dove avevo dei file importanti
<Musashi73> mi ha svuotato tutte le cartelle che ci sono nella home
<akis24> Musashi73:  i file di configurazione sono nella /home su documenti al massimo roba personale
<Musashi73> infatti, dovrei recuperare anche quelli
<akis24> ahh ecco perfetto ...
<akis24> Musashi73: i file o cartelle eliminate sono ancora nel cestino ?
<Musashi73> no, il cestino è stato svuotato
<akis24> Musashi73: hai perso tutto allora .. a meno di provare con qualche programma di recupero tipo testdisk  o simili
<Musashi73> non è possibile fare un punto di ripristino?
<Musashi73> tipo, ritornare alla configurazione di ieri
<akis24> Musashi73: non credo prova a leggere qui se trovi qualcosa di utile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4624264
<Jck2> http://i67.tinypic.com/2a4sf3l.jpg
<akis24> Jck2: sembra tu abbia disco dos con 4 partizioni che occupano tutto lo spazio  apri il terminale e dai fdisk -l e metti su pastebin
<cristian_c> dov'è jfk3?
<Jck2> ? caduto
<cristian_c> Musashi73: allora
<cristian_c> Musashi73: quando hai svuotato il cestino
<cristian_c> non hai realmente cancellato i dati dal disco
<Musashi73> non credo
<cristian_c> almeno sulla carta
<cristian_c> Musashi73: hai cancellato i riferimenti ai dati, che è una cosa un po' diverss
<cristian_c> Musashi73: e come mai 'non credi'?
<Musashi73> cristian_c, purtroppo devo andare a lavoro. Se puoi vorrei continuare tra circa un'ora
<Musashi73> se sei disponibile, magari ci sentiamo dopo. Grazie
<cristian_c> Musashi73: appena puoi, evita di toccare la partizioni con i dati
<cristian_c> non ci scrivere assolutamene
<cristian_c> *e
<cristian_c> che altrimenti i dati, li perdi per sempre
<cristian_c> anzi, non montarla proprio quella partizione
<Musashi73> ok, ci sentiamo dopo. Grazie
<Jck2> http://i66.tynypic.com/idf05e.jpg
<Jck2> http://it.tynypic.com/r/idf05e/9
<Jck2> http://it.tynypic.com/r/idf05e/9
<Jck2> http://it.tinypic.com/r/idf05e/9
<akis24> Jck2: cosa vuoi farci vedere non si apre nulla ai link postati
<Carlin0> ah ecco , pensavo di essere solo io
<akis24> eh sei in compagnia
<Jck2> si l'ultimo si apre
<akis24> Jck2:  parted -l  e metti su pastebin  per ora
<akis24> !paste | Jck2
<ubot-it> Jck2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Jck2> scrivo parted -1 sul terminale?
<akis24> parted -l   elle non 1
<jkf3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978133/
<Jck2> akis24 sono sempre io
<cristian_c> Partition Table: mac
<akis24> si
<Jck2> ma non ? un mac
<cristian_c> Jck2: forse ho capito
<akis24> Jck2: se poi ridai fdisk -l   elle eh
<Jck2> ? un hp e avevo windows su una partizione
<Jck2> e la memoria su un'altra
<jkf3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978203/
<Carlin0> jkf3, ma leggi ? [21:51:19] <akis24> Jck2: se poi ridai fdisk -l   elle eh
<akis24> jfk ora ti banno davvero  non è fdisk -1   deve essere fdisk -l
<jkf3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978238/
<jkf3> pardon ho la tastiera che non corrispondono i tasti
<Carlin0> jkf3, ma fai copia incolla così no sbagli
<akis24> jfk3  sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Jck2: sudo parted -l
<akis24> non bastava un nick ..
<cristian_c> jkf3: se hai la tastiera US puoi impostarla in italiano
<jkf3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978332/
<jkf3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978352/
<Carlin0> situazione di cacca con 4 partizioni primarie
<ioria> :þ
<jkf3> eliminare anche i dati su windows lasciando solo il sistema operativo e recuperare la partizione con sola memoria
<Carlin0> jkf3, i dati sono nella stessa partizione di win ?
<jkf3> no
<jkf3> dei dati non me ne frega nulla
<Carlin0> jkf3, sono in quella da 15 gb ?
<jkf3> io ho 484gb con una cartella windows
<akis24> jkf3: per ora devi ridimensionare una partizione per creare spazio per poi installare ubuntu  ma devi farlo da windows prima deframmenta il disco e poi ridimensioni la /sda2  la partizione da 484 giga
<Carlin0> akis24, non è così semplice
<Carlin0> ha 4 partizioni primarie
<jkf3> ho una partizione di nome hp
<jkf3> recycle bin e system info in due cartelle
<Carlin0> jkf3, cosa c'è nella partizione da 15 gb ?
<jkf3> una cartella di nome boot e system volume information
<jkf3> secondo me posso eliminare due partizione
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> jkf3, che win è?
<akis24> Carlin0:  da winz puo' farlo benissimo .. senza spazio come fa' la estesa  e se ha disco gpt non serve neanche la partizione estesa ha voglia a creare primarie
<jkf3> windows 10
<cristian_c> Carlin0: akis24 jkf3 e allora era come ipotizzavo all'inizio
<akis24> cristian_c:  dicci pure
<cristian_c> nessuna opzione 'installa accanto a windows' in quanto vecchia tabella con le quattro primarie tutte occupate
<Carlin0> akis24, Disklabel type: dos
<akis24> quindi deve ridimensionare ..
<cristian_c> Disklabel type: dos
<Carlin0> si m a poi deve cancellare una partizione e rifarla estesa
<cristian_c> non basta ridimensionare
<cristian_c> un bel backup
<cristian_c> di quella più inutile
<cristian_c> magari con dd, da live
<jkf3> colpa di win
<jkf3> allora io mi salvo tutto in dvd di quello che c-e nelle partizioni
<akis24> jkf3: dentro la partizione di 15 giga cosa hai lo sai ? sono solo 54 mega occupati
<cristian_c> jkf3: con le tabelle gpt,  non c'è più il problema
<cristian_c> il numero delle partizioni primarie è a piacere, e non ci sono più le logiiche
<cristian_c> jkf3: windows stesso ti dice a cosa servono quelle partizioni
<Carlin0> il problema non c'è manco con la tabella dos , a parte qualche partizionamento fatto dai produttori
<cristian_c> da gestione disco
<jkf3> il mio sistema parte da windows 7
<jkf3> con due partizioni
<jkf3> una partizione il sistema operativo
<jkf3> e una i dati
<jkf3> e una terza voluta dal produttore hp
<akis24> jkf3: ti è stato sostituito il sistema opeerativo sul pc ?
<jkf3> lo aggiornato da poco a windows10
<jkf3> e ho formattato le partizioni
<akis24> jkf3: quali ? partizioni ?
<jkf3> cosi mi ha chiesto durante l-aggiornamento
<Carlin0> gli avrà formattato quella di sistema ...
<jkf3> poi avendo il sistema operativo da una parte e i dati da un-altra ho dovuto fare l-installazione da zero
<cristian_c> jkf3: backuppane una di ci l'os può fare a meno attualmente
<Carlin0> cmq jkf3 prima cosa riduci la partizione di win da win stesso
<Carlin0> poi se salvi i dati che hai su quella da 15 gb la rasiamo e rifacciamo estesa
<jkf3> li salvo subito
<cristian_c> su un disco esterno, immagino
<Carlin0> eh ma devi ridurre la partizione di win ...
<jkf3> partizione quello che vedo 108mb free seconda 451gb free terza 208mb
<jkf3> si si disco esterno
<Musashi73> ciao cristian_c, rieccomi. Se sei disponibile possiamo parlare
<jkf3> ho fatto il backup di due unit' quelle meno estese
<Carlin0> !tizio | Musashi73
<ubot-it> Musashi73: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<cristian_c> Musashi73: le probabilità di recuperare dati è tanto più alta quanto meno hai usato il sistema dopo il pasticcio
<Carlin0> jkf3, devi avviare win e ridurre la partizione
<Musashi73> ok, ma non è possibile creare un punto di ripristino?
<cristian_c> Musashi73: perchè se l'hai usato o hai salvato dati 'dopo', è possibile che sia andato a sovrascrivere lo spazio occupato dai fike 'cancellati'
<cristian_c> Musashi73: il punto di ripristino, si crea 'prima' di perdere i dati
<cristian_c> non dopo
<Musashi73> ma non lo fa in automatico come windows?
<jkf3> Carlin0 ok va bene provo e ritorno
<jkf3> grazie a tutti
<Musashi73> quindi non è possibile provare a recuperare i dati. Ho visto che ha cancellato anche le estensioni di google
<Musashi73> ci sono ma e come se non sono ablitati
<Musashi73> ho visto che le cartelle nella home ci sono tutte ma sono vuote
<cristian_c> Musashi73: non hai letto bene cosa ho detto
<cristian_c> Musashi73: hai usato il sistema in quest'ora?
<Musashi73> ho fatto il riavvio
<cristian_c> Musashi73: non hai risposto alla domanda
<Musashi73> si
<cristian_c> Musashi73: credo che il backup automatico lo faccia dejadup
<cristian_c> sempre che sia stato abilitato
<cristian_c> Musashi73: comunque, male
<cristian_c> Musashi73: ti avevo espressamente consigliato di non usarlo, ik sistema
<Musashi73> e cosa dovevo fare?
<cristian_c> Musashi73: in questo modo, usandolo, si sono ridotte le probabilità di recuperare qualcosa
<cristian_c> Musashi73: non andava usato
<cristian_c> prima del tentativo di recupero dati
<cristian_c> che va fatto da live
<Musashi73> ma non si può provare a vedere se è possibile recuperare almeno quello che c'era nei documenti?
<cristian_c> o comunque, con partizione smontata
<cristian_c> Musashi73: ma se tu continui a usare l'os continui a sovrascrivere i dati cancellati
<cristian_c> è questo che non capisci
<cristian_c> e se li sovrascrivi, non li recuperi più
<cristian_c> neanche con strumenti dedicati
<Musashi73> ho capito benissimo, in pratica gli indirizzo 1 sono diventati 0
<Musashi73> e prima o poi saranno sovrascritti
<Fra_Supercar83> exit
<Fra_Supercar83> exit
<cristian_c> Musashi73: svuotando il cestino, hai cancellato solo i riferimenri ai file
<cristian_c> Musashi73: ma i dati sono o erano ancora lì, anche se non pjù raggiungibili
<cristian_c> l'unico modo per raggijngerli ed estrarli è usare programmi appositi
<Musashi73> quindi devo rassegnarmi??
<cristian_c> Musashi73: ma questo presuppone che quelle celle di memorie non siano state occupate da nuovi dati salvati, e a quel punto i dati vecchi non ci sono più , fidicamente
<cristian_c> Musashi73: e quindi non hai letto cos'ho scritto, per l'ennesima volta
<Musashi73> il cestino è stato svuotato
<cristian_c> Musashi73: se non ti è chiaro, leggi sopra
<cristian_c> le righe precedenti
<cristian_c> Musashi73: e spero tu non stia usando il sistema, in questo momento
<Musashi73> no, ho aperto solo la pagina per chattare
<cristian_c> Musashi73: già un'ora fa ti ho detto di non avviare il sistema con tale partizione
<cristian_c> se continui a fregartene, è inutile che io stia a risponerti
<cristian_c> d
<cristian_c> Musashi73: in ogni caso
<cristian_c> !chat | Musashi73
<ubot-it> Musashi73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Musashi73> sono qui per sapere cosa fare, per me è importante almeno recuperare i file della cartella documenti
<cristian_c> Musashi73: e la prima cosa da fare ti è stato detta abbondantemente
<cristian_c> ma evidentemente prendi in giro
<cristian_c> 1) non usare l'so da cui vuoi recuperare i dati
<Musashi73> io non prendo in giro a nessuno, ho chiesto cortesemente se mi puoi aiutare
<cristian_c> 2) avviare un sistema live, o comunque un altro sistema, in modo da avere la partizione smontata
<Musashi73> magari non sono un esperto
<cristian_c> 3) se possibile fare una copia di backuo della partizione, in modo da evitare eventuali pasticci su quellamprigin<le,ve estrarli dalla copia direttamente
<cristian_c> 4) usare programmi appositi, o distro apposite, che ci sono, per il recupero dei dati
<cristian_c> Musashi73: hai chiesto e ti è stato risposto, ma hai fatto il contrario di quanto suggerito
<cristian_c> Musashi73: e sopratutto non ascolti quello che ti si dice
<Musashi73> ok, getto la spugna e mi rassegno
<pdb> salve
<cristian_c> Musashi73: ti si è voluto aiutare, hai rifiutato, buona continuazione
<cristian_c> e tprna a trovarci
<cristian_c> torna
<Musashi73> grazie, faro da solo
<Musashi73> ciao
<cristian_c> Musashi73: i suggerimenti (numerati) sono qui nel log
<pdb> buonasera, sono nuovo di ubuntu... ho scaricato il programma 14. qualcosa... e l'ho installato ma non riesco a farlo partire
<cristian_c> !log | Musashi73
<ubot-it> Musashi73: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> così ci dai un'occhiata
<cristian_c> anche una volta uacito dalla chat
<cristian_c> aggiungo, postilla: nel wiki di ubuntu c'è una sezione apposita per i software di recupero dati
<Musashi73> non so cosa fare sul canale http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Musashi73> ci sono tante directory
<cristian_c> Musashi73: non è un canale, è il log del canale
<cristian_c> lo pupi conaultare
<Musashi73> ma cosa devo consultare?
<cristian_c> *puoi consultare
<cristian_c> !chat | Musashi73
<Musashi73> ci sono tante directory
<ubot-it> Musashi73: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Musashi73: anno, mese , giorno, nome del canale
<Musashi73> per me non vuol dire niente, non so cosa devo andare a vedere
<cristian_c> Musashi73: i punti numerati relativi ai consigli spiegati prima
<cristian_c> e che ti oatini a non voler leggere
<cristian_c> in questo momento
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<cristian_c> e questo è il link, grazie ad akis24 , a cui accennavo prima
<cristian_c> Musashi73: ora hai proprio tutte le informazioni del caso
<cristian_c> buon lavoro
<Musashi73> ok, grazie
<jkf1> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | jkf1
<ubot-it> jkf1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jkf1> ciao krabador sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu
<jkf1> la partizione volevo vedere se l'ho fatta correttamente
<krabador> sei su ubuntu adesso?
<jkf1> si
<jkf1> windows 10 e ubuntu 15
<krabador> jkf1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<jkf1> ok un'attimo
<jkf1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13981636/
<krabador> jkf1, stai a posto
<Carlin0> complimenti
<jkf1> Carlin0 Cristian grazie
<krabador> 3 primarie ed un'estesa
<krabador> con linux e swap
<krabador> contento?
<jkf1> cavoli è stato il mio obbiettivo di tre sere
<Carlin0> jkf1, se hai bisogno torna pure a  trovarci
<jkf1> grazie alla prossima
#ubuntu-it 2015-12-13
<nelmay> buongiorno
<nelmay> nn c'è nessuno?
<neramarea> 'giorno. qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè lo sfondo del lightdm selezionato mi appare solo se mi sposto su modalità ospite, mentre se mi sposto sull'utente appare lo sfondo del lightdm per una frazione di secondo e poi switcha sullo sfondo desktop???
<akis24> neramarea:  hai cambiato tema o altro dalle impostazioni magari .. col tuo utente
<neramarea_> ero caduto,scusate
<akis24> neramarea:  hai cambiato tema o altro dalle impostazioni magari .. col tuo utente
<neramarea_> akis no, lo sfondo è selezionato correttamente
<akis24> neramarea_: prova a reimpostarlo da lightdm-manager
<neramarea_> cos'è lightdm-manager?
<akis24> neramarea_:  come dice la parola stessa gestisce alcune impostazioni di lightdm  .. ora devo andare
<Fra_Supercar83> buongiorno e buona domenica a tutti. Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come poter configurare il protocollo NFS lato server su un NAS della Netgear? Ho ragione di credere che l'interfaccia web del NAS non configuri correttamente le opzioni lato server. Grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | Fra_Supercar83
<ubot-it> Fra_Supercar83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fra_Supercar83> ok grazie
<tdk200> salve a tutti. Ho un problema con un messaggio di errore flah plugin dopo l'avanzamento di sistema a 15.10
<Carlin0> tdk200, che errore ?
<tdk200> mi è uscito un paio di volte ho provato a premere il pulsante aggiorna ora ma nn fa nulla. adesso il messaggio nn esce più
<tdk200> ma credo che il problema nn si sia risolto
<Carlin0> tdk200, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> tdk200, da errori ?
<tdk200> carlino aspè che risulta occupato
<tdk200> Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<Carlin0> chiudi software center e gestore pacchetti
<tdk200> dopo gli errori ho provato a fare controllo aggiornamenti
<tdk200> e deve ancora terminare
<tdk200> dopo darò quel comando e ti faccio sapere.
<tdk200> Cmq qualcuno qui sopra ha un ubuntu phone meizu mx4?
<gianfry> ciao
<gianfry> ciao
<tdk200> cia gian
<neramarea> come diamine si resetta lightdm?
<neramarea> e perchè account ospite vede lo sfondo corretto e l'account utente switcha sullo sfondo desktop? aiuto!
<tdk200> salve nessuno sa usare ubuntu phone mx4??
<krabador> tdk200, tu ce l'hai davanti ed hai problemi?
<tdk200> cerco dalle impostazioni di inserire ip fisso
<tdk200> ma nn ci riesco
<tdk200> io l'ho acquistato per provarlo :D krabador
<krabador> tdk200, puoi farlo da shell, anche in ubuntu touch
<tdk200> credevo fosse come ubuntu per pc (O che almeno avesse tutte le stesse funzionalità)
<tdk200> azzz
<tdk200> e come?
<krabador> no
<krabador> tdk200, non è come ubuntu per pc, e lo puoi vedere dalle risorse ufficiali particolarmente molto chiare a riguardo
<tdk200> a :D
<krabador> consultabili dal 2013
<tdk200> no vabè però almeno delle semplici impostazioni per ip fisso potevano inserirle
<tdk200> nn riesco manco a trovare la shell
<krabador> cerca "terminal" nel campo di ricerca, non è installato di default
<krabador> ma lo installi al volo dallo store
<tdk200> capisco
<krabador> è una core app
<tdk200> da teminale come imposto ip fissi?
<krabador> e qual'è la conclusione?
<krabador> tdk200, segnala quando hai davanti il terminale
<tdk200> ci sono
<tdk200> è carino sto cell mx4 ma nn so se lo terrò. volevo passarlo a qualcuno che lo sappia usare meglio di me :D
<tdk200> Ma perchè poi nn ha le stesse app che ci sono per ubuntu normale? cercavo dropbox ma niente nn ha nulla disponibile neanche whatsapp
<tdk200> cmq se qualcuno è interessato e se lo vuol prendere da me :D lo vendoooooo
<krabador> tdk200, se sei venuto per questo , hai sbagliato alla grande
<krabador> la disponibilità di software è verificabile prima di avere in mano un terminale ubuntu touch
<tdk200> krabador, dove si verifica la disponibilità
<krabador> https://uappexplorer.com/apps
<tdk200> a è come play store android?=
<tdk200> comunque ritornando al fatto dell'ip fisso al cell da terminale quale comando dovrei dare??
<krabador> cd /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<krabador> ls
<tdk200> prima cd
<krabador> in modo da vedere come si chiama la tua wireless
<krabador> una volta inquadrata, vi nomewireless
<krabador> una volta dentro , [ipv6] , setti  method=ignore
<tdk200> dice no suck file o directory
<krabador> ls /etc/NetworkManager , cosa dice?
<krabador> ls  -la
<krabador> ls  -la /etc/NetworkManager
<tdk200> conf.d dispatcher.d dsnmasq.d
<tdk200> poi networkmanager.conf system-connection vpn
<krabador> tdk200, e allora hai digitato male
<krabador> cd /etc/NetworkManager/system-connection , se senza s
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> no con la s è entrato
<tdk200> sono nella cartella
<tdk200> facendo dir mi ha segnalato 5 wifi alle quali mi sono connesso in questi giorni
<krabador> l'ip statico lo setti per la connessione che devi usare
<krabador> come ti sto segnalando da prima
<tdk200> a e dopo nella grafica dell cellulare mi uscirà l'opzione per inserire l'ip fisso?
<krabador> non leggi con attenzione...
<krabador> vi nomewireless
<tdk200> vi nomewireless
<krabador> <krabador> una volta dentro , [ipv6] , setti  method=ignore
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> mi dice alice permission denied
<krabador> per [ipv4] , devi mettere sotto, http://pastie.org/pastes/10629960/text?key=4zzw2mqsdfmpbruyrivpw
<krabador> sudo vi
<tdk200> ok dopo proverò :S ma nn era meglio permetterlo in modalità gui :S
<krabador> al che salvi , sconnetti, riconnetti e vedi se va
<tdk200> che da terminale con il touch è un casino
<krabador> tdk200, non sviluppo ubuntu touch, e non lo uso
<tdk200> ok no vabè dico a quellu che sviluppano
<tdk200> hehe
<krabador> "hehe" , di lavoro ne hanno, puoi seguire lo sviluppo nelle risorse dedicate
<krabador> potrebbe tranquillamente essere oggetto di uno dei prossimi aggiornamenti
<tdk200> ok mandami il link dove posso seguire il lavoro di sviluppo
<tdk200> che gli do delle dritte :P
<krabador> non credo che gli servano dritte da chi credeva che fosse uguale ad ubuntu normale
<krabador> tdk200, hai altre domande?
<tdk200> no per fare il teter
<tdk200> nessuna
<krabador> ok
<krabador> !chat | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tdk200> okok
<tdk200> ciao krabador alla prox
<krabador> !ciao | jack61
<ubot-it> jack61: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<della_> ciao a tutti -- sto cercando di fare kernel bisection per un bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1512482) -- però la scheda wireless (Broadcom) e i dispositivi USB non funzionano con kernel di trusty/utopic e macchina con wily
<della_> dato che è un bug cattivello che esce fuori dopo del tempo in maniera piuttosto imprevedibile vorrei rendere il mio computer usabile mentre sto cercando di riprodurre il bug
<della_> sapreste aiutarmi?
<help_genty> Buonasera!
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-12
<Suleidy> Salve e Buon dì, vorrei chidervi una cosa tecnica visto che da poco ho installato ubuntu e non ne so proprio nulla. Ho una stampante Ricoh SP 213SUw ho anche il suo cd con i drivers pero' ovviamnte nn funziona anche se ho usato wine per add i drivers PCL6, quando devo aggiungere una stampante
<Suleidy> cerco il mio modello e nn la trovo
<akis24> Suleidy: prova a vedere se sul sito del produttore ci sono driver per linux
<Suleidy> su sito ricoh devo cercare il link che dice UNIX
<Suleidy> per caso
<akis24> Suleidy:  si in generale
<Suleidy> vedro cosa mi trovo là, grazie e forse a dopo visto che sono una frana con linux
<Suleidy> buona giornata
<akis24> Suleidy:  dai un occhio anche qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/664145/printer-ricoh-sp-213w-in-ubuntu
<akis24> di nulla
<Suleidy> grazie 1000 risolta la cosa
<akis24> bene
<ophope> ciao a tutti scusate ma ce la possibilita di installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source (6.30.223.271) su ubuntu 16.10 perche quello che sto usando adesso mi danno come protocolli solo a,b,g ?
<prof> Salve
<Guest44043> Salve ho un computer con processore E8300 core due e 4 mega di ram dd2 800MHz, vorei sapere quale versione di ubuntu posso installare, secondo voi posso anche installare Kubuntu?
<Guest44043> a me serve anche far girare applicativi windows sotto per esempio virtualbox
<hopeme> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto per scheda wi-fi pce-ac68 dell'asus
<Biscotto> Buonasera
<Biscotto> Ho bisogno di un'aiuto , c'è un programma tipo IDM per linux ? quello che vorrei fare è intercettare i download da chrome compresi i flussi video , ho provatao uGet ed il suo plugin ma non funziona molto bene , avete consigli da darmi ?
<hikari2016> salve ho bisogno di un aiuto prima spiego la mia siatuazione ho installato da poco ubuntu e cio di cui ho bisogno è rendere il mio pc collegabile alla rete che ho e attraverso un altro computer su cui ho un sistema operativo windows 10 accedere al computer su cui ho ubuntu se ho bisogno di usare un programma (esempio dolibar) o prelevare delle imma
<hikari2016> gini )
<hikari2016> potreste aiutarmi nella configurazione del mio laptop?
<hikari2016> sera iiddn
<hikari2016> iddnn*
<hikari2016> posso chiederti un aiuto?
<Carlin0> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<simon86> ciao ragazzi avrei un probblema ce qualcuno disponibile
<simon86> con la stampante mi dice che è inattiva
<akis24> simon86: dai qualche dettaglio modello stampante ? driver installati ?
<simon86> okay ho risolto grazie
<akis24> bene
<simon86> ciao buona serata
<akis24> anche a te
<max71a10> salve a tutti, sto usando da un po di tempo ubuntu 14.04 LTS e non riesco ad aggiornare il sitema per mancanza di aspazio sul disco fisso.
<akis24> max71a10: da terminale  df -h  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | max71a10
<ubot-it> max71a10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<max71a10> ok grazie
<nooooo> ciao avrei bisogno di una mano
<nooooo> con un simulatore android
<akis24> !chat | nooooo
<ubot-it> nooooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vespman> ciao, un aiuto con scheda wifi e ubuntu 16?
<akis24> vespman: hai provato da driver aggiuntivi a vedere se trova qualcosa per il wifi ?
<vespman> ho provato vari post che suggeriscono com installare i driver aggiuntivi della scheda RTL8723BE ma nessuni la fa funzionare.. prende il wifi, ma poco e solo se il pc è attaccato al access point wifi
<vespman> intendi questo akis24
<akis24> vespman: il problema è quando dici di aver seguito varie guide .. quello si che preoccupa
<akis24> vespman: sudo apt install pastebinit  da terminale
<vespman> sono novellino.. non sono bravo.. cmq fatto akis24
<vespman> ora?
<vespman> se qualcuno sta a milano e ha voglia di venire a casa mia, sarei felice di pagarvi 50 € se mi risolvete il problema..
<akis24> vespman: lspci -knn | grep Net -A2 | pastebin  alla fine ti restitusce un link copialo qui
<vespman> mi dice comando non trovato
<vespman> ho messo questo a terminale "lspci -knn | grep Net -A2 | pastebin" senza viroglette, in unico comando
<akis24> vespman:  metti sudo davanti al comando
<vespman> idem
<vespman> akis24:  devo uscire di casa, mi ero dimenticato.. torno dopo... grazie per il momento
<akis24> ok
<Biscotto> Sera
<gigirock> ciao amichetti del bit, come faccio in una 1610 64 bit ad installare i driver broadcomm dkms del wifi senza avere collegamento ?, posso solo sullo stesso pc avere xp con connessione
<Biscotto> gigirock: sono per il wifi vero ?
<gigirock> Biscotto: si per wifi
<Biscotto> gigirock: nel caso un bel cavo LAN io faccio sempre cosi
<Biscotto> gigirock: ho più fortuna che esperienza di solito almeno la lan mi funziona :)
<gigirock> Biscotto: eh lo so ma in questo caso non ho possibilita' ed ogni volta che cambia il kernel non va + una cazza
<Biscotto> gigirock:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23620509/
<Biscotto> gigirock: ti può aiutare ?
<Biscotto> boss del canale , è cosi che bisogna usare pastebin qui ?
<gigirock> si bravo Biscotto ma non linkare guide non ufficiali
<Biscotto> gigirock:  dai non c'è male 1 su 2 la prima volta
<gigirock> partitatime
<Biscotto> di calcio ?
<Biscotto> ( scusate sono andato ot) , ho linux mint 18 cinnamon x64 che mi funziona bene quasti tutto , a  parte rippare/scaricare gli stream video , qualcuno ha da suggermi un programma o un modulo , basta un nome e mi arrangio con goggle :)
<Biscotto> Riavvio , buona serata
<hopeme> scusate sto avendo un problema con la scheda wi-fi pce-ac68 perchè mi vede solo i protocolli a,b,g e non n ed ac sapere aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-13
<ginokiat> buongiorno , vorrei provare linux  mi potete aiutare ?
<jefftim> ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda da porvi come posso passare file da linux a windows?
<Carlin0> jefftim, si
<Carlin0> jefftim, da gestore file apri la partizione win e passi i file che vuoi
<jefftim> ok... perchè ho provato ma probabilmente non ha scritto i dati...
<jefftim> ora riprovo e vi farò sapere...
<Carlin0> !chat | jefftim
<ubot-it> jefftim: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uzzi> qualora un pacchetto si trovi su due repository diversi, posso forzare lo scarico da uno in particolare?
<Carlin0> Uzzi, se usi solo i repo ufficiali questo non accadrà mai
<lordop> scusate ma voi sapere come risolvere il problema che pannello non vedo piu l'icona dell'wi-fi sto usando ubuntu 14.04.5?
<Uzzi> Carlin0: ok, ma dovendo instalklare una versione particolare di un pacchetto devo
<Carlin0> Uzzi, devi cosa ?
<Uzzi> usare la versione di un determinato repo
<Carlin0> se non si tratta di repo ufficiali qui sei offtopic
<Innerina> Mi sapete dire un software OCR per Ubuntu (Mate) che mi traduca la scrittura manuale in testo?
<Innerina> Qualcuno mi spiega come mai è uscito anche il 32bit del 16.10? Avevo capito che avessero deciso di smettere il supporto, e non mi è nemmeno arrivata la notifica di upgrade! >.<
<bruum> ciao ragazzi, sapreste dirmi se esistono emulatori android per xubuntu? ho il cellulare in assistenza e mi serve
<akis24> bruum: qualcosa esiste ma non sono pacchetti ufficiali di ubuntu quindi niente supporto e rischi di rovinare il sistema ..
<akis24> !chat | bruum
<ubot-it> bruum: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex90> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la scheda video a quanto pare, posso porvi in quesito?
<akis24> Alex90: certo esponi pure
<Alex90> grazie akis!
<Alex90> allora, premetto che ho già girato vari forum e purtroppo non sono riuscito minimamente a risolvere il problema e non meno importante... Non ho ancora imparato ad usare il terminale (nuova esperienza con ubuntu).
<akis24> Alex90: dovresti dare una lettura al wiki di ubuntu cosi riusciresti meglio a usare il sistema ..
<akis24> !wiki | Alex90
<ubot-it> Alex90: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Alex90> non riesco ad impostare la risoluzione del monitor a più di 1024x768 (lo schermo è piccolissimo) perchè se lo faccia la freccetta mi va fuori monitor e credo sia qualcosa riguardante la scheda video perchè usando l'hdmi non riesco a sentire neanche l'audio, ho provato anche a cercare il driver linux per la mia scheda video e l'ho anche trovato, ma
<Alex90> l'installazione si blocca al 70%, non so più cosa provare
<akis24> Alex90:  che scheda video hai ?
<akis24> Alex90:  e il driver dove lo hai preso ?
<angelxenial1604l> sera a tutti
<Alex90> la scheda video è radeon hd6450
<Alex90> il driver l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<Alex90> sarebbe amd catalyst
<akis24> Alex90: versione di ubuntu ?
<Alex90> ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla 16.04
<Alex90> 64bit
<akis24> Alex90: apri il terminale lo trovi dal menu → sistema  dai un occhiata e quando è aperto proseguiamo
<Alex90> ok ci sono, stavo giusto iniziando a leggere la wiki per imparare i primi rudimenti, comunque ci sono e ho la lettera $
<akis24> Alex90: per sicurezza copia  e incolla i comandi che ti suggerisco   dai   sudo apt install pastebinit  ti viene richiesta la pssword scrivila anche se non la vedi e poi invio
<akis24> +a
<Alex90> fatto, copio il risultato qui?
<akis24> Alex90: no
<akis24> Alex90: dai      sudo apt update | pastebinit       e alla fine in risposta avrai un link postalo qui
<Alex90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624484/
<Alex90> eccolo
<akis24> Alex90: sudo apt upgrade | pastebinit   e poi come prima il link qui ..
<Alex90> akis non mi manda il link
<akis24> Alex90:  copia il risultato  su paste .. ti indico subito
<akis24> !paste | Alex90
<ubot-it> Alex90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Alex90: se leggi l'ultima parte è facile .. incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina   quasi identico a pastebinit
<Alex90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624514/
<Alex90> ok così?
<akis24> Alex90: quello è il primo comando .. non quello che ti ho richiesto dai   sudo apt upgrade  e poi segui quanto scritto prima cosi vediamo
<Giorgio95> Ciao ragazzi, mi chiedevo se esiste un modo per ridurre le icone del desktop oltre il limite consentito premendo il tasto destro
<Giorgio95> ?
<akis24> Giorgio95: puoi provare da impostazioni → aspetto a ridimensionare le icone del desktop
<Innerina> Mi sapete dire un software OCR per Ubuntu (Mate) che mi traduca la scrittura manuale in testo?
<Innerina> Ho installato OCRFeeder ma non lo trovo nel menù
<Giorgio95> Ciao akis24, dalle impostazioni posso ridimensionare solo quelle del launcher
<akis24> Innerina:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Ocr  puoi provare a richiamarlo dl terminale   oppure riavviare e vedere se lo trovi
<akis24> dal*
<Innerina> Ok
<akis24> Giorgio95: usi unity ?
<Giorgio95> si
<Giorgio95> sebbene l'ho installato da poco e quindi sono poco esperto
<Innerina> Come mai è uscito il 16.10 per i 32 bit? Credevo fosse già terminato il supporto...
<akis24> Giorgio95:  non conosco bene unity  mai usato ma  prova da impostazioni scrivania se presente
<akis24> Innerina: bisognerebbe chiederlo in canonical non qui
<Innerina> Ok scusate ^^
<Innerina> Il fatto è che sapevo avessero deciso di non procedere più coi 32 bit già dal 16.04
<Innerina> cmq ho letto che termina il supporto in luglio 2017.
<akis24> bene
<Innerina> Mi ha sorpreso la cosa, tutto qua... ora vado, grazie! ^^
<akis24> di nulla
<Giorgio95> non trovo nulla sulle dimensioni
<Giorgio95> vorrei ridurle ulteriormente
<Giorgio95> per occupare il meno possibile
<Giorgio95> magari col terminal?
<Giorgio95> conosci qualche comando apposito?
<akis24> Giorgio95: non conosco bene unity ..
<akis24> Giorgio95: prova a seguire qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=599757
<Alex90> ecco akis, all'inizio non mi dava nulla
<Alex90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624680/
<Giorgio95> akis24 ho seguito il procedimento indicato, ma in teoria sarei al minimo
<akis24> Alex90:  sudo apt autoremove sempre su paste ormai
<Alex90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624784/
<Alex90> ecco akis
<SERSE> BOOT MATE
<akis24> Alex90: dai  sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old  una sola volta .. e subito dopo  sudo apt -f install  e poi fai vedere
<Alex90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624838/   eccolo
<akis24> Alex90: sudo apt dist-upgrade  e se non da' nessun risultato basta solo che lo segnali qui
<Alex90> si ha dato qualcosa
<Alex90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624876/
<akis24> Alex90: hai provato da software e aggiornamenti → Driver aggiuntivi.   a vedere se trova qualcosa per la scheda video ?
<akis24> Alex90: e dal terminale dai  lspci | grep VGA  e se si tratta di una sola riga incolla qui altrimenti usa paste
<Alex90> allora da driver aggiuntivi mi cita il processore credo come driver alternativo quindi penso non centri
<Alex90> adesso do il comando
<Alex90> risultato breve
<Alex90> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD 6450/7450/8450 / R5 230 OEM]
<Alex90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23624895/
<akis24> Alex90: dovresti scaricare il file .iso di ubuntu 16.04 crearti un disco live avviarlo usando l'opzione " prova senza installare " e verificare con quello se ci sono problemi di risoluzione ..
<Alex90> mmm ok allora mi creo una pennina e lo faccio poi ti dico, anche se credo che sarà lo stesso
<akis24> Alex90: anche perche' con gli avanzamenti a volte ci sono problemi  .. puoi persino provare la 16.10 ultima versione
<Alex90> comunque se fossi riuscito ad installare il catalyst avrei risolto?
<akis24> no Alex90
<f843d0> Alex90: le schede ATI non necessitano più di catalyst o fglrx che sia
<f843d0> Alex90: il driver OSS è quello da impiegare adesso
<Alex90> cioè scusami non ti ho capito
<akis24> vengono usati i noveau gia' preinstallati di serie Alex90
<Alex90> ok diciamo ha qualcosa di generico già linux incorporato
<Alex90> per le schede ati, giusto?
<akis24> Alex90:  si perfetto
<Alex90> ok anche se comunque mi da fastidio che per due volte l'installazione (lentissima) si sia bloccata al 70 circa
<f843d0> Alex90: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<f843d0> !pastebin | Alex90
<ubot-it> Alex90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alex90> non da nulla a questo comando ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<akis24> Alex90: che versione usavi prima di avanzare ?
<Alex90> era installata la 14
<Alex90> e poi ho aggiornato
<Alex90> ma il problema lo faceva lo stesso
<f843d0> Alex90: prova in live, è meglio, e costa pochissimo in termini di tempo
<akis24> Alex90: prova con la 16.10 la piu' recente
<Alex90> ok, qualche prova specifica nel boot in live?
<f843d0> Alex90: visto il tuo problema, verificare la resa video!
<akis24> Alex90: normale avvio o in alternativa f6 → nomodeset e vedere come va'
<akis24> entrambi i modi per prova ..
<Alex90> ok
<Alex90> e la resa video come la testo?
<f843d0> Alex90: hai detto che se cambi risoluzione ti dà problemi...
<f843d0> Alex90: cambia risoluzione in live e vedi che fa
<Alex90> ok ragazzi
<Alex90> grazie a entrambi!
<akis24> di nulla
<cavia> ciao
<cavia> c'é qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<f843d0> !qualcuno | cavia
<ubot-it> cavia: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<f843d0> !qualcuno | cavia
<cavia> va bene
<cavia> nel terminal
<cavia> come posso muovermi nel terminale, salendo e scendendo nella pagina senza l utilizzo del mouse? ad esempio l output del comando apt search ... mi da una lista immensa e non riesco a visualizzare il tutto
<f843d0> cavia: usa less
<f843d0> cavia: tipo apt-cache search lib | less
<f843d0> cavia: poi ti muovi con ArrowKeys Up/Down, PagUp/PagDown
<cavia> grazie mille... problema risolto
<cavia> ancora io, soluzione per i driver della scheda grafica Nvidia? utilizzo il driver versione 367, ma comunque vedo che graficamente ho problemi, aad esempio spostando finestre o guardando video
<cavia> ho una Geforce GT630M da 1 gb
<cristian_c> !dettagli | cavia
<ubot-it> cavia: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cavia> pc: notebook acer aspire 771, intel core i5-3210 2.5 ghz, 8gb ram ddr3, scheda video Geforce GT630M 1gb..  sistema operativo ubuntu-mate 16.10. é presente uefi ma attualmente modalità legacy bios
<cavia> attualmente in uso driver nvidia 367
<cristian_c> cavia: non hai fatto una panoramica completa del problema
<Giorgio95> Salve, c'è un modo per avere delle icone più piccole sul desktop, più piccole di quanto possa farle diventare con tasto destro ridimensiona icona?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: puoi cambiare la risoluzione
<cristian_c> dello schermo
<Giorgio95> Hm proviamo, come faccio?
<Giorgio95> Però vorrei che la qualità dell'immagine non diminuisse
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: con icone più piccole, la risoluzione aumenta
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Giorgio95> Ah, ottimissimo! Sono su ubuntu 16.10
<Giorgio95> Per i dettagli non c'era un comando su terminal? ifconig?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sudo lshw
<Giorgio95> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23625582/
<Giorgio95> Here we go
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: dovresti fornirli tu i dettagli
<cristian_c> invece di fare il 'simpatico' ;)
<Giorgio95> Nessuno problema ho solo seguito quello che c'era scritto tramite ubot-it
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> eh, anche questo
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<Giorgio95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23625597/
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sei alla massima risoluzione possibile per lo schermo in questione
<cristian_c> e gpu
<Giorgio95> Ah :/, non esiste un software in grado di darmi icone più piccole? Ho un sacco di documenti e vorrei dare un poco di spazio
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: beh, tu riempi il desktop di icone? :D
<cristian_c> (piuttosto che le varie cartelle)
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in ogni caso, vai nelle impostazioni di ubuntu, alla voce Aspetto
<cristian_c> le impostazioni del tema grafico
<Giorgio95> Si sono li
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CentroDiControllo
<Giorgio95> Però al massimo mi fa modificare le icone del launcher
<Giorgio95> Avevo installato Unity Tweak Tools
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: beh, le icone sul desktop non sono altro che le icone nella cartella desktop
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: prova cambiando le dimensioni delle icone nel file manager
<Giorgio95> Ci ho provato ma non mi da l'opzione 'modifica'
<Giorgio95> mi da solo 'File' nella barra sopra
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in nautilus/files dovresti agire sull'icona vista
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: esempio: http://i.stack.imgur.com/SWWzP.png
<Giorgio95> Sono già al minimo :/
<Giorgio95> Non è che siano grandi
<Giorgio95> Però le vorrei ancora più piccole
<Giorgio95> In caso se non si può fare pazienza, vedrò di creare più cartelle
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: allora cambia direttamente tema di icone per il file manager
<Giorgio95> Qualsiasi tema è più o meno quella la dimensione
<Giorgio95> Che non è grande, è più o meno quanto le avevo in windows, solo che ricordo un amico ad esempio sul mac le aveva piccolissime
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: non so, tema di icone più piccole
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sul mac la risoluzione di solito è abbastanza grande
<Giorgio95> Si questo è pure vero, però 720p non è piccola
<Innerina> Salve, ho installato OCRFeeder ma non si avvia, funziona solo da terminale! >.<
<Giorgio95> Comunque grazie lo stesso, adesso vedo se trovo qualche tema se no mi accontento, buonanotte!
<cristian_c> Innerina: definisci 'non si avvia'
<cristian_c> Innerina: se lo lanci da terminale, non appare in finestra?
<Innerina> Parte il programma ma compare solo la finestra per un istante e basta, da terminale si avvia regolarmente e funziona tutto... ma ovviamente non posso sempre lanciarlo da lì che è precario!
<Innerina> Non capisco perché fa così, devo fare un reinstall?
<cristian_c> Innerina: e come lo lanci da terminale?
<Innerina> Semplicemente scrivendone il nome
<cristian_c> ovvero?
<Innerina> ocrfeeder
<cristian_c> Innerina: quale comando usa il lanciatore?
<cristian_c> Innerina: da quanto tempo si verifica il problema?
<Innerina> Come lo vedo? É nel menù... praticamente da appena installato!
<cristian_c> Innerina: versione di ubuntu
<Innerina> 16.04
<Innerina> Mate
<cristian_c> unity?
<cristian_c> ok
<Innerina> Trovato il comando: ocrfeeder -i %f
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/IconeDiAvvio/Modalit%C3%A0Grafica
<Innerina> nel lanciatore è scritto così
<cristian_c> Innerina: qui?
<Innerina> Qui dove?
<cristian_c> Innerina: come hai trovato il lanciatore?
<Innerina> L'ho trovato col tasto dx su menù e dall'interfaccia di modifica del menù ho trovato il programma ergo lanciatore
<Innerina> Come modifico il codice? -i e %f per cosa stanno?
<cristian_c> Innerina: se usi l'opzione -i da terminale, il programma si apre?
<Innerina> Verifico
<cristian_c> Innerina: man ocrfeeder
<Innerina> No, abbiamo trovato la pulce
<cristian_c> 'abbiamo'?
<Innerina> si comporta allo stesso modo con -i
<cristian_c> si apre?
<Innerina> no, finestra un istante e sparisce
<Innerina> come lanciato da menù
<Innerina> abbiamo nel senso che m'hai aiutato
<Innerina> -i sta per questo... -i IMAGE1 [IMAGE2 ...], --images=IMAGE1 [IMAGE2 ...]
<Innerina> Add the specified images to OCRFeeder after opening it
<Innerina> che faccio, lo tolgo dal lanciatore?
<cristian_c> prova, se ti va bene lo stesso
<Innerina> Va bene
<Innerina> ma %f per cosa sta? Non l'ho trovato nel manuale
<cristian_c> beh, se guardi il man, vedi che si possono specificare anche argomenti oltre alle opzioni
<Innerina> Sì, solo che non l'ho trovato lì
<Innerina> ho trovato solo l'argomento -i che ti ho copiaincollato
<cristian_c> Innerina: ipotesi: ocrfeeder -i cippalippa.png
<Innerina> cmq ho risolto e funziona!!!
<Innerina> É bastato togliere la -i
<cristian_c> 'specified image' <- cippalippa.png
<cristian_c> Innerina: se per esempio fai clic destro su un file png, apri con -> ocr feeder
<Innerina> Evidentemente la -i non andava perché andava argomentata
<Innerina> ah ecco
<cristian_c> possibile, che quando lo lanci non specifichi nessuna immagine
<Innerina> quindi togliendola non c'é il menù contestuale?
<cristian_c> ma se magari aprivi una foto con ocrfeeder....
<Innerina> Credo funzioni ugualmente con le immagini
<Innerina> non ho provato
<cristian_c> Innerina: nel senso, secondo me avrebbe funzionato aprendo un file con ocrfeeder dal file direttamente
<cristian_c> Innerina: non so con quali tipi di file usi ocrfeeder
<Innerina> file immagini, come scans ad esempio
<Innerina> cmq funziona
<Innerina> Ma sapete di OCR decenti con scrittura a mano?
<cristian_c> !chat | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Innerina> Ok
<Automaticjack> Salve a tutti. Problema con Xubuntu 16.04. Non riesco a effettuare gli aggiornamenti disponibili (tra i quali firefox 50.1.0). Ho provato anche da terminale ma mi riporta "nell'elaborare l'archivio /var/cache/apt/archives/systemd_229-4ubuntu12_i386.deb" sapete come risolvere? Grazie.
<cristian_c> !paste | Automaticjack
<ubot-it> Automaticjack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Automaticjack> Così? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23625814/
<Alex90> ciao a tutti ragazzi, qualcuno di voi per caso ha riscontrato problemi con la risoluzione dello schermo? tipo che il cursore esce fuori schermo?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Alex90
<ubot-it> Alex90: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Alex90> ho già esposto il problema a tr3mor e akis sta sera e mi avevano consigliato di provare se faceva lo stesso problema anche in live
<cristian_c> Automaticjack: e da quando accade questo?
<Alex90> adesso posto il dati tecnici col pastebin
<Alex90> da quando l'ho installato purtroppo, ieri
<cristian_c> Alex90: la domanda non era per te ;)
<cristian_c> a meno che il tuo nome non sia Automaticjack
<Alex90> scusami, ho letto male
<Alex90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23625845/
<cristian_c> Alex90: potevi scriverli anche in canale ;)
<cristian_c> Alex90: quindi è un desktop?
<Alex90> sisi è un desktop!
<Alex90> ho girovagato in molti forum e non sono riuscito minimamente a risolvere il problema, neanche con una nuova installazione
<Alex90> l'unica cosa chè ho notato è che collegando il monitor con la vga non c'è questo problema
<Alex90> ma solo quando è collegato tramite hdmi
<cristian_c> Alex90: e dove lo colleghi il cavo hdmi?
<Alex90> dalla scheda grafica al monitor
<Alex90> che è una TV a led
<cristian_c> Alex90: ehm....
<cristian_c> Alex90: non pensi che il problema sia dovuto alla tv, piuttosto che a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Alex90: imposta l'immagine sulla tv e il gioco è fatto....
<Alex90> beh con windows non avevo questo problema, quindi non credo sia la tv
<cristian_c> Alex90: non dare cose per scontato
<cristian_c> Alex90: overscan possono o meno essere impostate
<cristian_c> Alex90: l'impostazione del formato immagine è una cosa che si fa solitamente sul tv/monitor
<Alex90> ok hai ragione, poteva essere quello
<Alex90> però sto provando ora e la regolazione nel mio TV neanche c'è
<Alex90> il che vuol dire che potrebbe essere anche che il TV è completamente inadatto...
<cristian_c> Alex90: a meno che non sia un tv preistorico, ha quella regolazione
<cristian_c> nel senso, l'impostazione del formato immagine è una cosa che si fa anche su un monitor da due soldi
<Alex90> cristian avevi ragione! cavolo quando si dice "il saggio indica la luna, lo stolto guarda il dito"
<Alex90> stavo girando nei forum da 2 giorni
<Dastelman> ciaoooa tutti
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-14
<Calgon> ciao
<Calgon> sono nuovo qualcuno mi può guidare? regole della chat?
<Calgon> si può parlare in pubblico?
<mrfipi> buonasera a tutti/e, chi mi può aiutare per installare ubuntu al posto di windows xp?
<chrisblack> buongiorno, richiesta help me! ho l'ubuntu 16 e ho un problema ; un hacker mi è entrato nel pc e modificato ubuntu installando python e roba varia..non riesco a reinstallare ubuntu con la chiavetta usb...aiutatemi con un commando terminal per ripristinare o resettare ubuntu, grazie
<chrisblack> esiste l'assistenza on line ubuntu tipo team viewer per vedere cosa succede sul mio pc?
<ExPBoy> chrisblack, stai dicendo cose non vere
<ExPBoy> eh
<gigirock> chrisblack, stacca il pc da internet salva i file che ti servono e poi formatta l'hardisk in uso.....
<chrisblack> come si fa...a vedere?
<gigirock> chrisblack, cosa ?
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> oggi ho digitato il comando sudo apt-get upgrade sul mio sistema, ma quando è stato il momento di installare il plugin di flashplayer ho ricevuto il seguente messaggio : http://pastebin.com/isCfXiSh
<Shez_> premetto che appena acceso il PC ho dovuto dare il comando sudo apt-get -f install per risolvere le dipendenze di apt-utils, poi ho aggiornato apt-get con update e poi ho fatto ho eseguito il comando apt-get upgrade che mi ha dato i problemi sopra indicati
<Shez_> la mia domanda è questa il plugin di flash ora è installato correttamente?
<Shez_> tra l'altro riavviando il sistema e ripetendo il comando update e poi upgrade il pacchetto flashplayer non viene più installato.....
<Shez_> qualcuno sa darmi delucidazioni in merito?
<Shez_> !flashplugin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flashplugin'
<Shez_> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<gigirock> Shez_, ma quale cpu hai ?
<Shez_> gigirock, AMD FX(tm)-8320 Eight-Core Processor × 8
<Shez_> abbastanza recente...
<gigirock> ah ok, allora invece tu hai una 1604 64 bit ?
<Shez_> seguendo la prima guida ricevo alcuni errorri: http://pastebin.com/YFrrRR07
<Shez_> gigirock, si 64 bit 8 CPU
<Shez_> gigirock, scusa ma devo andare a mangiare.... ritorno fra poco...
<gigirock> k
<Shez_> eccomi
<accendino> buongiorno a tutti
<accendino> il mio computer non riesce a installare l'aggiornamento ttf-mscorefonts-installer che poi è un file .exe e io non ho più wine come faccio per toglierlo?
<accendino> grazie anticipatamente
<lelel> come faccio a mettere ubuntu con windows nello stesso computer?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gionvanni> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | gionvanni
<ubot-it> gionvanni: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gionvanni> ciao
<gionvanni> grazie
<gionvanni> sono nuovo..
<gionvanni> posso chiedervi un un informazione ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gionvanni> ti ringrazio  :-)
<gionvanni> ho collegato il mio portatile ad un monitor esterno ma appena chiudo il coperchio si spegne il monitor .....?
<gigirock> gionvanni, devi selezionare il solo monitor sul portatile e poi puoi chiudere il coperchio, ma in windows tutto funziona ?
<gionvanni> ho ubunto
<gionvanni> con windows funzionava
<drummer85> Ciao a tutti! Sto avendo qualche problema con la periferica HDMI, ho ubuntu 16.10 e non appena collego il pc allo smart tv il segnale risulta assente e lo schermo rimane nero... potete darmi una mano?
<gigirock> drummer85, ma hai un portatile un fisso un monitor collegato una sk video con + uscite  etc et  ?
<drummer85> si tratta di collegare un portatile a una smart tv (premetto che ho appena installato ubuntu e prima di allora la periferica HDMI non mi ha dato mai un problema)
<RaulRodio> mi indicate manuale dove capisco quale partizione usare per nuova installazione su notebook free-dos .
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<RaulRodio> grazie , inizio a leggere
<RaulRodio> la pagina che mi ha segnalato Ubot l'ho letta, purtroppo a fine installazione houn errore : Senza boot loader Grub, il sistema installato non si avvierà
<cristian_c> !dettagli | RaulRodio
<ubot-it> RaulRodio: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<RaulRodio> ok , raccoldo le info richieste e approfondisco le TAG che hai indicato , grazie
<ubu11> Buonasera,sono un nuovo utilizzatore di Ubuntu 16.04LTS,avrei bisogno alcuni consigli:a)ho appena cambiato il provider per internet,sono riuscito a connettermi in wifi ma non visualizzo le pagine web b)con windows uso un adattatore USB wireless,ma ubuntu non lo riconosce.<cosa mi consigliate di fare?Grazie
<f843d0> ubu11: a) ti mancheranno i DNS b) controllare con lsusb e cercare in rete
<cristian_c> ubu11: sopratutto fornisci dettagli
<ubu11> Cioè?cosa dovrei fare?quali dettagli?non so niente di Ubuntu,scusa,mi puoi spiegare per favore
<f843d0> ubu11: dici di esserti connesso al wifi. Prova a collegarti via cavo, serve la connessione per dare un'assistenza che non sia una tortura per noi.
<Shez_> buona sera a tutti
<Shez_> oggi durante l'eseguzione di apt-get upgrade ho ricevuto questo errore http://pastebin.com/isCfXiSh
<Shez_> tramite la pri qui che ho trovato qui:
<Shez_> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Shez_> ho provato le verifica di sul sito flash ma mi dice che non è installato
<cristian_c> 'eseguzione' ? O.o
<Shez_> nessun plugin..
<Shez_> :P
<cristian_c> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20161213.1.orig.tar.gz' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)
<cristian_c> Installing from local file /var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20161213.1.orig.tar.gz
<cristian_c> sembra lo stesso problema riscontrato da alcuni utenti con l'installazione dei font microsoct
<cristian_c> *microsoft
<Shez_> io quello non l'ho installato...
<Shez_> pensi sia quello?
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/1593611
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1522675 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1593611 Can't drop privileges for downloading : _apt user not allowed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Shez_> comunque ho provato ad installare il file per Firefox che si trova nella guida ma nulla
<Shez_> ok quindi devo aspettare un aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> This is not a "flashplugin" issue as it happens randomly with some other packages when a script validate an upgrade. that one has not been updated to support the new apt design "'_apt'"
<cristian_c> Shez_: credo tu non abbia letto bene
<Shez_> :*(
<cristian_c> Shez_: su su, che l'utente una soluzione l'ha indicata
<Shez_> devo reinstallare il plugin direttamente dal file del sito......?
<cristian_c> ehm....
<f843d0> Shez_: ma li apri i link?
<cristian_c> Shez_: ma l'hai letta la pagina su launchpad?
<Shez_> ah, non l'avevo visto....
<Shez_> scusa...
<Shez_> :)
<max55> buona sera ho ubuntu  sofware che non mi funziona piu mi si apre e mi si chiude subito la versione di ubuntu e la 16.04 xenial
<f843d0> max55: utilizza apt o synaptic
<f843d0> !apt | max55
<ubot-it> max55: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<f843d0> !info synaptic
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83+nmu1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1332 kB, installed size 6933 kB
<max55> ma non si puo ripristinare?
<max55> ubuntu sofware si puo ripristinare o non funziona piu?
<f843d0> max55: è una componente in pesante via di stabilizzazione
<f843d0> max55: cosa è successo prima che non funzionasse?
<max55> che io sappia non e successo il pc e di mia moglie e lei si trova bene con ubuntu sofware
<max55> adesso lo ho aggiornato ma non va
<max55> si apre schermo bianco e si chiude subito
<cristian_c> max55: apri un terminale
<max55> ecco
<cristian_c> max55: digita: sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Shez_> cristian_c, non sono riuscito ad installare nulla.
<cristian_c> max55: incolla qui la riga url del risultato
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Shez_
<ubot-it> Shez_: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Shez_> cristian_c, vorrei poter aggiornare flashplayer.
<f843d0> Shez_: e questo sarebbe esprimersi in maniera chiara e dettagliata?
<luciano52> buona sera a tutti, ho bisogno di un aiuto: facendo un controllo del disco ho individuato 2 settori danneggiati. provato ad utilizzare sudo fsck  /dev/sda1 dterminale  ma l'operazione viene annullata...perchè?
<cristian_c> Shez_: questo non è un canale per lamentarsi, ma per esporre problematiche
<cristian_c> con il sistema
<f843d0> Shez_: ti abbiamo indicato una pagina di launchpad, dove ci sono istruzioni per farlo andare. Cosa hai fatto? Sai leggere? Sai digitare?
<max55> cristian ho incollato
<cristian_c> max55: lamriga url, qui in canale
<cristian_c> *la riga
<cristian_c> luciano52: magari fornisci dettagli completi...
<Shez_> ho digitato il comando sudo adduser --force-badname --system --home /nonexistent --no-create-home --quiet _apt || true
<Shez_> e sudo  if dpkg --compare-versions "$2" lt-nl 1.1~exp10~; then usermod --home /nonexistent _apt
<Shez_> poi ho rifatto tutto l'upgrade ma non mi reinstalla nulla....
<Shez_> devo reinstallare dal file del sito di adobe?
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-15
<ACTRN> buongiorno
<ACTRN> per caso
<ACTRN> per casoa
<ExPBoy> ?
<ACTRN> qualcuno può aiutarmi con un errore dal terminale quando provo ad installare qualsiasi cosa ?
<ACTRN> E: Il pacchetto openoffice-core01 deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.
<ACTRN> non mi apre più neanche Ubuntu software center
<ExPBoy> ACTRN, e prima si apriva?
<ACTRN> praticamente sembra sia rimasta appesa un'installazione openoffice ( che tra l'altro ho subito tolto  )
<ACTRN> si
<ACTRN> tutto è successo dopo l'installazione di questo openoffice
<ExPBoy> e da dove l'hai installato?
<ACTRN> ho provato vari comadni purge / clean
<ACTRN> dpkg
<ACTRN> come impone la guida
<ExPBoy> ACTRN, che ubuntu stai usando?
<cristian_c> !info openoffice-core01
<ubot-it> Package openoffice-core01 does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> uhm
<ACTRN> 14 LTS
<cristian_c> !info openoffice-core01 trusty
<ubot-it> Package openoffice-core01 does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> ri-uhm
<ExPBoy> lol
<ACTRN> cosa posso fare '
<ACTRN> ?
<ExPBoy> quindi se non è un repo ufficiale l'hai preso da qualche sito?
<ACTRN> si dal sito ufficiale openoffice
<cristian_c> ACTRN: ma di che guida parli?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ACTRN> di forum online openoffice
<ACTRN> aldilà della guida posso pulire la cache ( se si tratta di essa ) ?
<ExPBoy> io non ho capito cosa hai fatto
<ACTRN> ....
<cristian_c> ACTRN: qui non si da supporto a software non incluso nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ACTRN, che significano i puntini?
<ACTRN> ho installato openoffice con il comando dpkg --force nonostante una serie di errori sembra il programma partiva ma poi non trovandomi bene ho disinstallato
<ACTRN> non è sul software che ho bisogno di una mano
<cristian_c> ACTRN: e a danni conseguenti da essi e/o da guide reperite su siti non appartenenti alle risorse ubuntu
<ACTRN> ma su di un errore che da ubuntu
<ACTRN> a capito...
<cristian_c> anche perché non sappiamo cosa hai combinato
<ExPBoy> si ma se hai incasinato tutto e non spieghi  perdiamo solo tempo
<ExPBoy> ecco appunto
<ACTRN> installato un software famoso come openoffice
<ExPBoy> vabbhè
<ACTRN> aiutatemi a farvi capire con qualche domanda
<ACTRN> io ho installato un software scaricato dal sito ufficiale openoffice e ora ho questo errore cè modo di capire come risolverlo a?
<cristian_c> ACTRN: stai solo dicendo che hai installato un software non appartenente ai repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> e non dici neanche come
<cristian_c> non è molto utile come info
<ACTRN> l'ho detto 2 volte, questa è la terza
<cristian_c> nel senso, dovresti spiegare cosa hai fatto, in dettaglio
<ACTRN> con IL COMANDO DPKG -I
<ExPBoy> ei calma ne
<cristian_c> ACTRN: incolla il comando completo
<ACTRN> dpkg -i fine
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: eh
<ACTRN> fine nient'altro
<cristian_c> !paste | ACTRN
<ubot-it> ACTRN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> ACTRN: anche perché non siamo veggenti
<cristian_c> e il comando 'dpkg -i' così come scritto , non fa assolutamente niente
<ExPBoy> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<ExPBoy> allora sul sito di openoffice c'è la versione deb quindi basta scaricarla e cliccarci sopra e si installa non vedo alcun problema e con questo off topic fine
<ACTRN> gia l'hai scaricata per vederla ?
<ACTRN> ha una serie di pacchetti .deb all'interno
<ExPBoy> leggere le istruzioni no?
<ACTRN> 40 per la precisione
<ACTRN> andrebbe fatto dpkg -i *.deb
<ACTRN> cmq risolto
<ACTRN> bastava reinstallare questo software corrotto e ora tutto ok grazie
<ACTRN> ...quindi sono un veggente ?
<ACTRN> :)
<ExPBoy> no comment
<Sukey_> giorno
<matteo> perl -e 'for($t=0;;$t++){print chr($t*(($t>>8)&($t>>13))&255)}' |aplay
<cristian_c> matteo: ?
<matteo> :D
<cristian_c> !troll | matteo
<ubot-it> matteo: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<matteo> io sarei un troll?
<cristian_c> !chat | matteo
<ubot-it> matteo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> matteo: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, e a tale attività dev'essere riservato
<David77> Buonasera, sto installando Xubuntu 16.40.1 da pendrive e dopo aver fatto l'installazione mi dice Riavvia ora ma è rimasto a 5 minuti su [OK]Started LSB. Che cosa devo fare? Grazie.
<David77> 16.04.1
<gigirock> David77, hai tolto la pendrive ?
<David77> gigirock, no xubuntu non me lo ha chiesto: la tolgo subito se devo :)
<gigirock> si spegni completamente il computer e togli la pendrive....
<David77> ora è anche andato in schermo nero per energy saving, che cliccando su un tasto torna con le scritte. Quindi lo devo forzare con il tasto di pegnimento per qualche 5 secondi?
<gigirock> David77, yes
<David77> gigirock, ok grazie e faccio, e ti dico tra poco. Prima volta che mi succede :(
<David77> gigirock, ok mi ha chiesto la password e ora devo completare il supporto lingue. Grazie :) Prima volta che non mi si riavvia da solo.
<gigirock> David77, con le 'nuove' iso e kernel succedono anche queste cose
<David77> eheheh bene a sapersi :) Buona giornata!
<David77> gigirock dimenticavo, alle volte può servire saperlo per fare supporto, esperienza personale, sulla 16 c'era un bug che bloccava l'aggiornamento del sistema con freez della finestra di aggiornamento. In verità non danneggia il sistema ma blocca la finestra di aggiornamento ma in realtà tutto ok. Se non erro dovrebbe essere stato risolto. In caso vi
<David77>  dico da quando. Ri-buona giornata!
<simon86> ciao a tutti vorrei farvi una domanda.come si fà ad installare un file tgz
<Carlin0> simon86, il tgz è un formato per slackware  non per ubuntu
<simon86> perche dovrei aggiornare i microcode e sono andato sul sito hp e c'era scritto che questi tgz erano per linux
<Carlin0> simon86, linux sono oltre mille distro diverse
<simon86> quindi per intallare i microcode devo per forza o con linux o con windows
<Carlin0> simon86, microcode di cosa ?
<simon86> della cpu
<simon86> Carlin0  scusami è possibile aggiornarli con xubuntu?
<Carlin0> simon86, ma il problema se non li aggiorni qual'è
<Carlin0> ??
<simon86> Carlin0 in pratica ho cambiato da un sigolo core al dual e ogni volta che accendo il pc mi dice error 1801 microcode update error
<simon86> e devo per forza ogni volta schiacciare f1 per farlo partire
<Carlin0> simon86, hai cambiato cpu ?
<simon86> si
<Carlin0> eh non saprei
<simon86> e va beh dai fa niente
<simon86> grazie lo stesso
<pinguinone> Buonasera a tutti sto scrivendo da un Ubuntu 16.04 installato da zero su nuovo PC. Se carico Ubutnu Software mi da errore e in generale è moloto scattoso e lento
<pinguinone> come posso risolvere?
<EmanueleC> Hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti di  sistema post instalalzione?
<pinguinone> Ho fatto un apt-get update&upgrade
<EmanueleC> su 16.04 meglio fare:
<EmanueleC> sudo apt update
<EmanueleC> e per fare TUTTI gli aggiornamenti:
<EmanueleC> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<EmanueleC> o
<EmanueleC>  sudo apt full-upgrade
<EmanueleC> man apt
<EmanueleC> ed hai il manuale di APT
<pinguinone> Lanciato sta scaricando un po' di roba
<pinguinone> Fatto devo riavviare secondo te?
<pinguinone> Ok ora è molto più veloce
<pinguinone> Ho una Asus GTX 1050TI come faccio ad installare i driver per Ubuntu e sfruttarla appieno?
<EmanueleC> vai su "driver aggiuntivi"
<EmanueleC> Comunque, puoi aggiornare anche dal tool: aggiornamenti software.
<pinguinone> Ci sono andato ma la scheda non compare
<EmanueleC> carica?
<pinguinone> in che senso?
<EmanueleC> si avvia la GUI? o rimane in caricamento
<pinguinone> sì scusa
<pinguinone> carica la GUI
<pinguinone> e vedo il tab Driver aggiuntivi
<EmanueleC> perfetto
<pinguinone> ci sono andato dentro ma la mia scheda grafica non compare
<EmanueleC> che driver ti da a disposizione?
<pinguinone> Solo un "Sconosciuto: Sconosciuto"
<EmanueleC> hai un desktop, vero?
<pinguinone> In uso Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs
<pinguinone> Yes
<David77> Buona sera: visto che c'è scritto che l'attivazione degli aggiornamenti proposti, su Software e aggiornamenti > Opzioni di sviluppo, volevo togliere la spunta. Provo a cliccarlo, mi chiede la password, ricarica il software ma la spunta su Aggiornamenti proposti (xenial-proposed) rimane. Xubuntu 16.04.1. Come faccio a toglierla? Io gli aggiornamenti
<David77>  li faccio dal gestore pacchetti, e quindi ho messo su Aggiornamenti > Quando ci sono aggiornamenti di sicurezza > Visualizza immediatamente e non scarica e installa automaticamente così decido quando farlo. Grazie.
<EmanueleC> Selezionalo e poi clicca su: applcia modifiche
<pinguinone> È già selezionato
<EmanueleC> poi installa questo tool:
<EmanueleC> sudo apt install inxi
<EmanueleC> Poi fai copia e incolla di questo risultato:
<EmanueleC> inxi -G
<pinguinone> Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA Device 1c82
<pinguinone>            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: fbdev (unloaded: vesa) FAILED: nouveau
<pinguinone>            Resolution: 1680x1050@77.00hz
<pinguinone>            GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits)
<pinguinone>            GLX Version: 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<pinguinone> Rieccomi
<EmanueleC> mi ero dimenticato di dirti di pastebin, di incolalre li -.-'
<pinguinone> aspetta che installo pastebin
<EmanueleC> ok, in effetti no nla vede, adesso ti dico come installare i recenti driver NVIDIA
<pinguinone> Grazie
<EmanueleC> Aggiungi il repository esterno (PPA) dei driver NVIDIA. In questo caso con gli aggiornament idi sistema, si aggiorneranno anche i driver, se ci sono aggiornamenti:
<EmanueleC> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<EmanueleC> sudoapt update
<EmanueleC> scusa:
<EmanueleC> sudo apt update
<pinguinone> Fatto
<EmanueleC> sudo apt install nvidia-375
<pinguinone> Quasi fatto....
<EmanueleC> in efeftti, neanche i driver open source: nouveau caricano correttamente
<pinguinone> (il computer è veloce ma la connessione è lentissima)
<EmanueleC> Ma che PC hai?
<pinguinone> Come configurazione?
<EmanueleC> si
<pinguinone> È un I7 4.0 Ghz
<pinguinone> 32 Giga di RAM
<pinguinone> 2 dischi SSD da 500 Giga (uno in M2 su cui ho installato Ubuntu)
<EmanueleC> Posta il risultat odi questo comando(questa volta usa pastebin):
<EmanueleC> inxi -v6
<pinguinone> E scheda grafica la ASUS GTX 1050 Ti
<pinguinone> (l'ho preso nuovo nuovo)
<pinguinone> ok appena finisce posto il risultato
<David77> Non volevo interrompere scusate. Spero ora non disturbo: Mancava un pezzo: dice Xubuntu 16.04 che L'attivazione di questi (aggiornamenti proposti) potrebbe rendere il sistema instabile. Vorrei evitare :) Sulla 14.04 non c'è quella voce.
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23634665/
<EmanueleC> Ormai fatto, con quell'SSD, se usavi btrfs, con la compressione LZO, noatime, era migliore... secondo me.
<EmanueleC> @David77, disattiva gli aggiornamenti dal tool, chiudi e ricarica  irepository.
<pinguinone> Più veloce dici?
<EmanueleC> Si, oltre il checksumming dei dati e metadati, snapshot velocissimi e atomici etc...
<EmanueleC> Ecco il mio partizionamento e FSTAB. Su /dev/sda c'è un SSD da 250GB
<EmanueleC> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23634680/
<pinguinone> La mia ignoranza è una brutta bestia
<pinguinone> Considera che ho installato tutto oggi
<pinguinone> posso riformattare tutto e rifarlo se lo ritieni necessario
<EmanueleC> io lo consiglio sempre. Che uso ne fai del PC?
<pinguinone> Sviluppatore
<EmanueleC> Poi se installi timeshift-btrfs puoi fare gli snapshot autoamtici: in caso di problemi ripristini il sistema con un click, in 1/2 secondi. Poi btrfs abilita in automatico l'opzione (SSD) al rivelamento dell'SSD etc...
<pinguinone> Ok mi hai convinto
<pinguinone> domanda...
<EmanueleC> Guarda ho fatto un video, perché molti mi chiedono del perché uso btrfs, questo è uno dei motivi, tutto quello che vedi è in realtime, cioè lo snapshot e rprisitno
<EmanueleC> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdmDJ3cBmZM&t=53s
<pinguinone> semplicemente all'installazione come file system sia per la Home che per / uso btrfs?
<EmanueleC> no no
<EmanueleC> devi usare solo / e btrfs
<EmanueleC> poi l'instalelr di ubuntu ti crea due subvol: home e root, che non sono partizioni
<EmanueleC> Però l'unico contro, se co si vogliamo definirlo, è che ti ripristina anche tutto quello che c'è sulla home, quindi se vuoi i documenti li sposti su un altro disco.
<pinguinone> Ma così la home non sarebbe in partizione separata
<pinguinone> In caso di reinstallazione del sistema operativo non diventa più complicato?
<EmanueleC> infatti se vedi, sul link che ho postato, io ho un disco per i dati, documenti, scaricati etc...
<EmanueleC> no, i backup dei dati vann osempre fatti. La reinstalalzione con btrfs è quasi inutile, perché in caso di problemi, sempre che fai gli snapshot periodicamente, ritorni indietro facilmente
<EmanueleC> se ad esempio: fai un avanzamento di evrsione alla 16.10 e prima d ifare l'avanzamento fai uno snapshot, in caso di problemi ritorni con un click in 1/2 secondi di nuovo alla 16.04
<EmanueleC> puoi fare che lo snapshot lo tieni, provi Ubuntu 16.10 anche per un mese, e poi ripristini lo snapshot della 16.04...
<EmanueleC> il tutto occupando inizialmente 0GB di spazio, ma con l'aumentare delle differenze, aumenta anche lo spazio.
<pinguinone> Non vorrei che fosse una cosa troppo evoluta per me
<pinguinone> Sai mi piace il fatto che esce il nuovo Ubuntu
<pinguinone> (LTS) io formatto la partizione dedicata alla /
<pinguinone> e reinstallo su quella
<EmanueleC> ma le configurazioni utentei rimangono, anche quelle del DE, che a volte danno problemi ed è meglio resettarli.
<EmanueleC> Comunque, su Ubuntu è supportata l'avanzament odi versione da LTS a LTS, quindi non ci sono problemi per quello.
<pinguinone> Sì lo so ma sono dell'idea (sciramente sbagliata) di reinstallare sempre tutto da zero
<pinguinone> Boh ci penso su...ma mi sembra una cosa veramente avanzata per il mio livello
<EmanueleC> non ha senso reinstalalre da 0, poi se ti fa sentire pi usicuro, fallo.
<EmanueleC> Hai installato i driver NVIDIA? riavviato?
<pinguinone> Installato con sudo apt install nvidia-375
<pinguinone> Ma non ho riavviato
<pinguinone> procedo?
<EmanueleC> si si
<pinguinone> Ok ora nei driver aggiuntivi compare nvidia-
<pinguinone> 375
<EmanueleC> Poi sempre su pastebin, posta il risultato di questo comando:
<EmanueleC>  inxi -G
<David77> EmanueleC, da quale tool devo disattivare gli aggiornamenti proposed che rendono instabili il sistema?
<EmanueleC> David77 da software e aggiornamenti
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23634755/
<EmanueleC> Impostazioni di sistema -> software e aggiornamenti -> opzioni di sviluppo
<David77> EmanueleC, da Software e aggiornamenti > Opzioni di sviluppo lo faccio ma se lo riapro c'è sempre la spunta :(
<David77> anche dopo aver ricaricato. Forse è un bug?
<EmanueleC> Che evrsione hai?
<pinguinone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23634755/
<EmanueleC> perfetto
<pinguinone> :-)
<David77> EmanueleC, se dici a me xubuntu 16.04.1 appena installato e aggiornato
<pinguinone> Ok per il microcontrollore della scheda madre che mi dice ancora sconosciuto?
<EmanueleC> È normale, ignoralo.
<pinguinone> fantastico
<pinguinone> un'ultima domanda
<pinguinone> (se non vado OT) ho il mio vecchio pc con Ubuntu 16.04
<pinguinone> Vorrei salvare tutti programmi, le impostazioni e quanto ho sul pc e reinstallarlo di qua
<pinguinone> fattibile in qualche modo?
<EmanueleC> puoi salvare una lista dei pacchetti installati, i documenti e configurazioni utenti anche.
<EmanueleC> usa questo tool: http://www.teejeetech.in/p/aptik.html
<pinguinone> Ce l'ho già installato
<pinguinone> Ma non ho mica capito bene come funziona nel dettaglio
<EmanueleC> te lo spiega, è semplice
<EmanueleC> backup directory gli indichi un disco esterno o dove vuoi salvare i backup e info
<EmanueleC> poi clicca su abckup in base al nackup che vuoi:
<EmanueleC> pacchetti instalalti;
<EmanueleC> PPA;
<EmanueleC> Temi etc..
<pinguinone> Ok ci provo ma l'utente di ripristino può essere anche un'altro completamente diverso su un'altra macchina?
<pinguinone> Inoltre facendo così praticamente fai un backup di tutto...o sbaglio?
<akis24> EmanueleC: in questa risorsa di supporto a ubuntu è altamente sconsigliato l'utilizzo di ppa  e non si postano link a guide o altro che non siano le pagine ufficiali di ubuntu  .. e per quanto concerne argomenti non legati al supporto di ubuntu siete pregati di farlo su #ubuntu-it-chat .. grazie proseguite pure
<akis24> !chat | EmanueleC
<ubot-it> EmanueleC: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinguinone> Oki...sorry
<David77> akis24, la disabilitazione dei proposed che "potrebbe rendere il sistema instabile" va bene quì? Se no vado nell'altra chat
<akis24> David77: sei nel canale adatto ..
<akis24> David77: comunque quanto ti ha detto EmanueleC  è perfetto relativo alla disabilitazione dei proposed
<David77> akis24, l'ho fatto ma resta la spunta. volete che vi mando uno screenshot con sendfile quì a destra?
<akis24> David77: fai vedere il risultato di sudo apt-get update e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | David77
<ubot-it> David77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<David77> akis24, c'è proposed. https://paste.ubuntu.com/23634811/
<David77> akis24, sara' un bug che anche cliccando non lo toglie?
<David77> e' differente dalla 14.04 che non ha quella voce
<akis24> David77: 16.04 ?
<David77> axis24, si 16.04.1 installata oggi e aggiornata
<akis24> David77: nessun bug relatvo al problema che segnali tu che io sappia comunque puoi fare una cosa aprire il file relativo e prova a mettere il cancelletto davanti l o le due righe che riguardano i proposed  sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis24> David77: se usi xubuntu o altro usa il relativo editor di testo mousepad o leafpad .. se non trova " gedit "
<David77> ho provato ad inviare lo screenshot ma mi sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa
<akis24> David77:  per immagini usa  image ..
<akis24> !image | David77
<ubot-it> David77: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<f843d0> David77: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<akis24> perfetto riavvio il pc
<f843d0> David77: se riesci a seguirmi, evitiamo l'iter delle immagini
<David77> f843d0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/23634855/
<f843d0> David77: qui non ci sono proposed...
<f843d0> David77: puoi riassumere il problema?
<David77> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GHm4i3GTae32AbMbZdVX?signature=7195dc99bf36947dede8f93fb71e18ec3a79903dc4fad29fce3572cd31b6ec5e&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODE4Mjk2OTZ9
<David77> su Software e aggiornamenti > Opzioni di sviluppo, volevo togliere la spunta. Provo a cliccarlo, mi chiede la password, ricarica il software ma la spunta su Aggiornamenti proposti (xenial-proposed) rimane
<David77> f843d0 immagine spero inviata :)
<f843d0> David77: rgrep 'proposed' /etc/apt/ -n | pastebinit
<David77> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23634874/
<f843d0> David77: ah, eccolo li... sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/proposed.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/_proposed.bak_
<f843d0> David77: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<David77> un secondo che mi chiama il nipotino
<David77> f843d0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23634910/
<f843d0> David77: e la schermata che riposta offre ora?
<f843d0> Checkbutton attivo o no?
<f843d0> Tra l'altro, io lascerei fuori anche i backports e security almeno
<f843d0> Ma dipende quanto è già stato martellato il sistema
<David77> f843d0 Disattiva! Grazie. Quindi forse era un mini bug? Pero' adesso mi dice aggiornamenti da scaricare
<David77> e schermata bloccata.
<f843d0> David77: schermata di chi?
<David77> Aggiornamenti software
<f843d0> David77: non saprei, riavvia il sistema, ridai sudo apt-get update. Se ci sono aggiornamenti, e te la senti di farli, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<f843d0> David77: considerando che erano attivi i proposed, se aveva già aggiornato qualcosa, potrebbe finire malissimo
<David77> cavolo.... va bhe' che l'ho installato oggi... pero incomincia un po a non piacermi la 16...
<cristian_c> eh, ha già cominciato a danneggiarlo il primo giorno....
<David77> cristian_c, Riavviato... in realta' ho dovuto forzare il riavvio visto che non si chiudeva da solo per un "Si e' verificato un errore durante il tentativo di uscita". Mica l'ho danneggiato io. Ha fatto tutto da solo xubuntu 16. Io ho fatto solo gli aggiornamenti e seguito le vostre cortese indicazioni. Per me è un bug ancora non segnalato. f843d0,
<David77> l'aggiornamento era appstream fatto dal gestore pacchetti.
<f843d0> David77: ti assicuro che è possibile installare un sistema Ubuntu, non attivare i proposed, ed evitare di finire come stai finendo
<f843d0> David77: (cioè un sistema evidentemente instabile)
<f843d0> David77: o Xubuntu che sia, non è quello il punto.
<David77> f843d0 sono certissimo :) ho fatto tutto senza cambiare nulla dalle opzioni di default. quindi proprio non so dirti cosa e' successo visto che non ho fatto niente da terminale tranne quello che cortesemente mi avete detto di fare. mistero.
<f843d0> David77: in fase di installazione, credo possa chiedere di attivare i repository da cui attingere. Sarà andato qualcosa storto li, a naso.
<David77> f843d0 oppure cosa potrebbe essere? Ho gia installato la 16 altre 3 volte e, tranne un bug noto poi spero risolto, non ho mai avuto questi problemi. su questo portatile ci deve andare un bimbo quindi volevo togliere i proposed che rendono instabile il sistema. i bimbi sono sempre piu tecnologici... beata gioventu
<David77> in fase di installazione non c'era internet e ho lasciato tutto come era, tranne user e password :)
<David77> grazie
<f843d0> David77: non conosco esattemente cosa possa andare storto, mi spiace. Installo e completo i sistemi in maniera parecchio differente dall'installazione usuale. Qualcun altro potrebbe conoscere il problema.
<David77> f843d0 infatti sara' un mistero. grazie di avermi tolto da terminale i proposed. poi intanto glielo aggiorno io da gestione pacchetti... fino a che non sara' piu bravo dei meno giovani :)
<David77> buona serata che ora ho un po di fame
<f843d0> David77: guten appetit
<Ab3L> raga, vi mollo che devo prepararmi la cena
<bans> irc.openjoke.net
<SuzzaBo> Ciao, ho usato Ubuntu in passato, ma è la prima volta che provo ad installarlo da sola. Sto cercando di installare ubuntu mate su un windows 10, tenendo due partizioni, ma mi fermo praticamente al primo passaggio: ho disabilitato il secure boot control, ma la questione sta a monte perchè nella schermata del boot sotto a "boot option priorities" ho
<SuzzaBo> solo la linea di windows, e non c'è ne quella del UEFI nè quella dell'USB. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Spero di essermi spiegata
<cristian_c> !dettagli | SuzzaBo
<ubot-it> SuzzaBo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<SuzzaBo> vorrei installare ubuntu mate 16.4LTS, CPU Intel Dual Core N3050, RAM 4GB, il notebook è ASUS F402SA-WX197T. Il problema non sai come spiegarlo diversamente: nella schermata del boot sotto a "boot option priorities" ho solo la linea di windows, e non c'è nè quella del UEFI nè quella dell'USB. Che altri dettagli posso cercare?
<cristian_c> SuzzaBo: spetta
<cristian_c> SuzzaBo: come hai creato il supporto usb?
<SuzzaBo> scaricato e messo sull'USB. non ho potuto controllare che il codice del file sia corretto, perchè è l'unico codice che non ho trovato nella lista.
<cristian_c> !usbwin | SuzzaBo
<ubot-it> SuzzaBo: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> !ubuntumate | SuzzaBo
<ubot-it> SuzzaBo: https://ubuntu-mate.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-mate | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cristian_c> SuzzaBo: come vedi, ci sono anche gli hash di ubuntu mate
<SuzzaBo> Grazie mille! giuro che qualche giorno fa erano le uniche mancavano...controllo e ci riprovo. grazie ancora
<cristian_c> SuzzaBo: e utikizza rufus
<cristian_c> *utilizza
<SuzzaBo> ok. grazie!
<cristian_c> di niente
<gigirock> raga ciao
<gigirock> c'ho la menata del wifi broadcomm
<gigirock> c'ho la 1610
<gigirock> e mi sa che i driver dkms non ci sono....
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> gigirock: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> gigirock: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<gigirock> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz (1,60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,8 GiB Total (2,8 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 7,0 GB / 44,0 GB (37,1 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation NX7900GTO-T2D512E [7900 GTO] @ Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub • Uptime: 13m 7s
<gigirock> il chip e' 4321
<gigirock> cristian_c, sto seguendo la procedura standard
<cristian_c> gigirock: non stai mandando i comandi
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23635961/
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23635963/
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-16
<marcus_u> buongiorno lorsignori, mi ritrovo con sylpheed 3.5.0 che si impalla in continuazione a volte non scarica la posta ,segue un msg d'errore ,altre si blocca e non permette nessuna operazione ...soluzioni?grazie il mio server e' alice
<ExPBoy> !info sylpheed
<ubot-it> sylpheed (source: sylpheed): Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 777 kB, installed size 2329 kB
<cristian_c> marcus_u: da quanto tempo si verifica il problema?
<marcus_u> ...aggiungo che ho installato lubuntu sul mio piccolo vaio x11
<cristian_c> e sopratutto, marcus_u quale versione di ubuntu?
<marcus_u> devo dire da quando lo ho installato .....piu' o meno
<cristian_c> marcus_u: riscontri problemi solo con sylpheed?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: 'più o meno' <- cioè?
<marcus_u> delle volte il pc dopo essere andato in s.by non riparte piu' e devo riavviarlo
<cristian_c> ah, quindi tutto il pc.....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: di che anno è il pc?
<marcus_u> 2011
<cristian_c> marcus_u: forse è il momento di cambiare pc
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> che sta dando segnali inequivocabili di agonia
<cristian_c> marcus_u: in ogni caso, non hai risposto
<cristian_c> che versione di lubuntu hai?
<marcus_u> dove vedo la versione?
<marcus_u> comunque forse l'ultima l'ho installato ad ottobre
<cristian_c> marcus_u: da quale os/pc stai scrivendo in chat?
<marcus_u> il mio vaio ,con mozilla
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> marcus_u, se non dai risposte difficile aiutarti
<cristian_c> marcus_u: con quale sistema operativo stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> qui in chat
<marcus_u> lubuntu
<Giorgio95> Ciao a tutti
<Giorgio95> Mi è spuntato
<ExPBoy> ?
<Giorgio95> 'Errore: BrokenCount> 0' di solito questo significa che i pacchetti hanno delle dipedenze irrisolte
<cristian_c> marcus_u: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> marcus_u: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Giorgio95> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23637388/
<marcus_u> intendi digitare da "esegui"?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> marcus_u: premi ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> marcus_u: da quanto tempo utilizzi 'linux'?
<marcus_u> ok
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<marcus_u> da ottobre ma non l'ho studiato molto...
<marcus_u> cmq fatto si aperta una finestra bios?
<cristian_c> marcus_u: no, la finestra con sfondo nero si chiama terminale
<cristian_c> !terminale | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<Giorgio95> Ah, mi sono confuso. Ho eseguito il comando che avevi dato a marcus_u
<cristian_c> marcus_u: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<marcus_u> enter'
<Giorgio95> Comunque il mio problema riguarda l'aggiornamento. Mi è spuntato Errore: BrokenCount >0
<cristian_c> marcus_u: che stai facendo?
<Giorgio95> e poi il messaggio continua dicendo che di solito significa che i pacchetti hanno delle dipendenze irrisolte
<marcus_u> digitato nella finestra quello che mi hai detto ..poi enter?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> marcus_u: sì
<cristian_c> marcus_u: se avessi letto al link che ti è stato mandato, ci saresti arrivato ;)
<marcus_u> si mi chiede la passw ma non mi permette di inserirla...
<cristian_c> marcus_u: la puoi inserire tranquillamente, solo che non la visualizzerai
<Giorgio95> Ok ho aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: quale ubuntu usi?
<marcus_u> no,e' che non mi permette proprio di digitarla finestra bloccata...
<cristian_c> marcus_u: non riesci neanche a spostare la finestra o a chiuderla?
<marcus_u> si spostare o chiudere si
<Giorgio95> Ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> marce marcus_u e allora come fai a dire che si blocca?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<marcus_u> scusa mi hai chiesto di aprire la finestra di digitare il comando e l'ho fatto dopo enter mi chiede la miaa passw che non mi permette di digitare questo e' quanto...
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ti è stato risposto a riguardo
<cristian_c> marcus_u: nel mssaggio delle 10:33
<cristian_c> marcus_u: che faresti bene a leggere, nel caso ti fosse sfuggito
<Giorgio95> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23637414/
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: quindi hai fatto ricorso a repository esterni....
<Giorgio95> Non lo so, non te lo so dire
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: prima di tutto, chiudi il software center e/o il gestore aggiornamenti
<marcus_u> beh almeno so che cosa e' un terminale,pero ho provato e riprovato ma anche se inserisco la passw la risposta e' riprova...
<cristian_c> marcus_u: hai caratteri/simboli particoli nella password?
<cristian_c> tipo maiuscole, segni speciali....
<cristian_c> *particolari
<cristian_c> marcus_u: sicuro che tu stia digitando la stessa che digiti ad ogni login?
<ExPBoy> se dice riprova l'hai digitata male
<cristian_c> marcus_u: su su, fai attenzione quando schiacci i tasti
<marcus_u> certo ma e' proprio il cursore che non si muove,forse e' normale...
<ExPBoy> non deve mioversi
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ma prendi in giro?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> marcus_u: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando?action=show&redirect=RigaDiComando#Immissione_della_parola_d.27ordine
<marcus_u> ok ora l'ha presa
<cristian_c> (ma va?)
<marcus_u> ahahah
<marcus_u> comunque i seguenti pacchetti nuovi saranno installati e bla bla bla
<cristian_c> marcus_u: a scanso di equivoci se riesci ad essere un po' più rapido nelle operazioni, ne giova il supporto
<Giorgio95> ok l'ho chiuso
<cristian_c> marcus_u: .....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: sudo aot-get install pastebinit
<Giorgio95> Scusa se ho perso tempo ero al telefono
<cristian_c> marcus_u: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> marcus_u: il secondo
<marcus_u> devo digitare nuovamentwe lo stesso comando'
<cristian_c> marcus_u: quindi hai installato pastebinit?
<marcus_u> si il terminale parla di una serie di pacchetti che sono stati installati...
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<marcus_u> linux headers 4.4.0.31 ecc.
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ora digita: uname -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> marcus_u: il comando restituirà un link, da incollare in canale
<marcus_u> il tutto finisce con "configurazione di paste binit"(1,5,1)
<marcus_u> ok c'e' il link ma perdona dove lo devo incollare?
<gigirock> marcus_u, qui
<Giorgio95> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23637444/
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ma lo sai fare il copia-incolla?
<Giorgio95> E cosa ho fatto?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ti è stato dato un comando leggermente diverso
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: confronta pure col messaggio delle 10:54
<Giorgio95> Ho copiato questo
<Giorgio95> (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | curl -F c=@-
<marcus_u> ,si e' aperta una finestra ubuntu one ...mi chiede credenziali ok per la mail ma la passw quale?
<Giorgio95> Ah ho capito
<Carlin0> 10:54:58<cristian_c> Giorgio95: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Carlin0> ne manca un pezzo Giorgio95
<Giorgio95> Pensavo che fosse un link esplcativo
<Giorgio95> Sisi
<cristian_c> marcus_u: nessuna richiesta di credenziali
<Giorgio95> Scusate
<cristian_c> marcus_u: premendo paste ottieni una pagina con il risultato
<Giorgio95> https://ptpb.pw/7Yh7
<cristian_c> marcus_u: incolla pure il link di quella pagina
<cristian_c> marcus_u: anzi, scusa, il comando ti restituisce proprio un link
<cristian_c> marcus_u: posta quel link
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: apandada1-ubuntu-brightness-controller-yakkety , moka-ubuntu-stable-yakkety , noobslab-ubuntu-macbuntu-yakkety , numix-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: li hai aggiunti tu questi
<marcus_u> ok si apre una finestra "pastebin" e come segue inux marcus-VPCX11S1E 4.4.0-51-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 24 18:29:17 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Giorgio95> Si, alcuni perchè non mi funzionava il tasto della luminosità, altri sono temi
<cristian_c> marcus_u: quindi hai 16.04?
<marcus_u> ok
<cristian_c> 10:40] <cristian_c> Giorgio95: quindi hai fatto ricorso a repository esterni....
<cristian_c> [10:41] <Giorgio95> Non lo so, non te lo so dire
<cristian_c> marcus_u: hai solo problemi dopo lo standby?
<Giorgio95> Si
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: ehm
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: a quale domanda hai risposto?
<marcus_u> poi anche se riavvia da sby si apre con la massima luminosita' e bisogna regolarla ogni volta ....
<Giorgio95> Ho ricorso a repository esterni
<marcus_u> non so se normale
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: potrebbe essere la causa dei tuoi problemi, molto probabilmente
<cristian_c> !ppa | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Giorgio95> Io non ne faccio più nessun uso di questi temi
<cristian_c> marcus_u: il problema di sylpheed avviene prima o dopo lo standby?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: e ti conviene installarli in modo diverso
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: senza ricorrere a repository esterni
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: in ogni caso, affidati ai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<Giorgio95> Come faccio? Vorrei eliminare queste repository
<ExPBoy> Giorgio95, magari se leggi la guida che ti è stata postata....
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<marcus_u> anche appena acceso
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: possibilmente, leggi anche la doc ufficiale e il wiki della comunità di ubuntu, piuttosto che guide trovate cercando nel web
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !wiki | Giorgio95
<ubot-it> Giorgio95: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<cristian_c> marcus_u: hai fatto un test in sessione di prova con la 16.04?
<marcus_u> veramente no
<cristian_c> marcus_u: allora manda in boot il dvd o l'usb
<cristian_c> in sessione di prova
<marcus_u> ok provo per il momento grazie...
<Giorgio95> cristian_c le repository sono qulle scritte in uno dei messaggi precedenti?
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: sì
<cristian_c> Giorgio95: buona fortuna
<gnulinux> prog x copiare hhd su ssd
<cristian_c> !italiano | gnulinux
<ubot-it> gnulinux: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<gnulinux> scate  programma x copiare hd su ssd
<cristian_c> gnulinux: una domanda (chiedo sul serio): sei straniero?
<gnulinux> no
<cristian_c> gnulinux: ok, allora esprimiti in modo chiero, facendo una domanda chiara
<cristian_c> *chiaro
<gnulinux> opps....scusate volevo dire
<cristian_c> bene :)
<piky> Buonasera, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc fisso, ma, faccio una premessa, dato che comunque necessito di un altro sistema operativo necessito di poter utilizzare anche quello, quindi le opzioni sono due: o fare un dual boot o installare ubuntu solamente su hdd esterno. voi cosa mi consigliate? il mio pc ha una ssd di 120gb integrata quindi non
<piky>  so se conviene fare il dual boot dato che la ssd garantisce maggiore velocità o se installarlo solamente su hard disk esterno. Grazie mille. P.S. una volta trovata una soluzione potreste passarmi una guida per l'installazione in dual boot o su hdd esterno?
<drs1> salve a tutti ho un problema di istallazione ubuntu da una usb esterna ad un hdd esterno usanso un mac per tutta la procedura
<drs1> vorrei sapere se posso chiedere un supporto tecnico
<Alex90> ciao a tutti
<Alex90> avrei delle difficoltà ad installare un pacchetto (deb), c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Alex90> ragazzi qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<asot78> Buonasera, uso xubuntu 16.04 ogni volta che accedo al pc mi chiede sempre di scaricare "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" accedo sembra che scarichi qualcosa ma al nuovo accesso lo richiede comunque. chi mi aiuta
<Mr_Pan> Alex90, specifica quale pacchetto e soprattutto una domanda... lo hai preso dal Software Center   ?
<Alex90> grazie Pan, allora no, non l'ho scaricato dal software center ed è un pacchetto che serve ad installare un lettore di smart card, è stato scaricato direttamente dal produttore
<Mr_Pan> Alex90, ok
<Mr_Pan> Alex90,da Terminale ... sudo dkpg -i <file.deb>
<Alex90> pan mi risponde che non lo trova http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23639313/
<asot78> a più tardi magari, buonaserata
<Alex90> a più tardi ciao a tutti
<pipppooo> salve ho un problema di inserimento del DNS su Xubuntu 16.04LTS
<pipppooo> non riesco a fissarlo sul pc anche da terminale
<pipppooo> vorrei inserire il DNS 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 ma poi al prossimo riavvio ritorna l'originale
<Carlin0> !dns
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dns'
<pipppooo> cosa posso fare?
<pipppooo> pleaseeee
<cristian_c> pipppooo: non hai spiegato cosa hai fatto
<pipppooo> ho provato a immettere il dns in resolv.conf
<pipppooo> ma non si salva
<pipppooo> al riavvio si resetta
<pipppooo> e non ho capito come impostarlo definitivamente
<pipppooo> mi puoi dare una mano?
<Carlin0> ma perchè vuoi cambiarlo ? quello che imposta di default non va bene ?
<cristian_c> pipppooo: tra l'altro puoi evitare di toccare resolv.conf per impostare i dns
<cristian_c> o meglio di farlo agendo direttamente sul file
<Carlin0> clicci sull'icona di network manager
<Carlin0> e lo fai da lì
<pipppooo> ma si resetta tutte le volte che riavvio
<pipppooo> anche se lo faccio graficamente
<Carlin0> pipppooo, e alla prima domanda mi rispondi ?
<pipppooo> scusa! sorry! lo voglio aggiungere per vedere i film in streaming
<pipppooo> perche senza il server dns dedicato non mi apre la pagina
<pipppooo> e non mi partono i film
<pipppooo> praticamente devo aggiungere i seguenti dns.....8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<pipppooo> adesso ho provato sull'icona di network maneger ma non funziona proprio
<pipppooo> dove posso intervenire?
<cristian_c> pipppooo: i film in streaming legali non richiedono modifiche ai dns
<pipppooo> lasciamo perdere i film! mi puoi dire come posso inserire il dns e che rimanga permanete?
<cristian_c> pipppooo: esattamente, come ti è stato già spiegato
<cristian_c> !nm | pipppooo
<ubot-it> pipppooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<simone> Buonasera ragazzi, avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<pipppooo> grazieeeee
<cristian_c> !aiuto | simone
<ubot-it> simone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simone> Praticamente non mi funzionavano(qua su ubuntu) i tasti per aumentare o diminuire la luminosità, ho cercato sul wiki ed ho risolto.. Ora però mi trovo due problemi: 1) per far funzionare il bluetooth lo devo tenere sempre acceso, perchè all'avvio del pc, se lo accendo, non parte ma devo dare un riavvio; 2) quando metto la spunta su scomparsa automa
<simone> tica del launcher, quest'ultimo rimane sempre bloccato.. Come risolvo?
<simonenostro> Buonasera ragazzi ... Praticamente non mi funzionavano(qua su ubuntu) i tasti per aumentare o diminuire la luminosità, ho cercato sul wiki ed ho risolto.. Ora però mi trovo due problemi: 1) per far funzionare il bluetooth lo devo tenere sempre acceso, perchè all'avvio del pc, se lo accendo, non parte ma devo dare un riavvio; 2) quando metto la spun
<simonenostro> ta su scomparsa automatica del launcher, quest'ultimo rimane sempre bloccato.. Come risolvo?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: 'ho cercato sul wiki e ho risolto' <- cioè?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: poi non è che cambiando nick, aumenti le chance...
<simonenostro> nono , ho dovuto cambiare un comandline del grub cristain_c
<simonenostro> @cristian_C
<cristian_c> simonenostro: ovvero?
<simonenostro> ti linko la pagina cosi capisci meglio
<cristian_c> se non spieghi...
<simonenostro> ho dato questo comando sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> e....
<simonenostro> ed ho sostituito la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi="
<simonenostro> @cristian_c
<cristian_c> simonenostro: nulla a destra del simbolo dell'uguale?
<cristian_c> !parsmetriavvio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'parsmetriavvio'
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<simonenostro> @cristian_c nel comando che ho inserito dopo?
<cristian_c> non è un comando ma la stringa con i parametri
<cristian_c> simonenostro: non ho idea di quale guida wiki tu stia parlando
<simonenostro> sisi perdonami, sono un attimo in confusione perchè sto facendo anche un'altra cosa
<simonenostro> comunque adesso i tasti mi funzionano
<cristian_c> simonenostro: bene, allora torna quando sei più concentrato
<simonenostro> pensi che reinserendo la stringa iniziale possa tornare tutto alla normalità
<simonenostro> @cristian_c
<cristian_c> simonenostro: da dove hai prelevato la stringa?
<cristian_c> !chi | simonenostro
<ubot-it> simonenostro: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  una pagina che ora sinceramente non sto trovando
<cristian_c> simonenostro: sul wiki di ubuntu non trovo pagine dedicate a questo probkema
<cristian_c> problema
<cristian_c> a meno che tu non abbia un portatile nell'elenco del wiki
<cristian_c> !notebook
<ubot-it> notebook is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  in questo preciso istante ho trovato questa pagina, che però non è quella a cui ho fatto riferimento quando ho eseguito il tutto... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=578075... che mi dici?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: e sinceramente non ho capito se i due problemi di cui ti lamenti sono saltati fuori dopo la modifics
<cristian_c> modifica
<simonenostro> uno si
<cristian_c> cioè?
<simonenostro> quello del launcher
<simonenostro> cristian_c:           bluetooth me lo ritrovo da un po'
<cristian_c> infatti il comando è diverso da quello che hai postato prima
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  wiki da cui ho preso il tutto ieri         http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4702223
<cristian_c> simonenostro: 'quando metto la spunta su scomparsa automatica del launcher' <- ovvero?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: quello che hai linkato è un forum, non il wiki
<simonenostro> cristian_c: allora mi devi perdonare.. comunque quando abilito la scomparsa automatica del launcher, non "metto la spunta" come ho detto in precedenza
<simonenostro> il fatto che sia un forum è poco affidabile?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: è il forum di ubuntu, sono discussioni tra utenti in una risorsa ufficiale
<cristian_c> simonenostro: il punto è che non ho capito come hai effettuato questa modifica al launcher
<cristian_c> in quanto non l'hai spiegato
<simonenostro> cristian_c:          perdere la modifica al launcher che sono riuscito a risolverla.. risolverla.. per quanto riguarda il problema per il bluetooth che mi sai dire?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: non hai ancora una volta spiegato niente ;)
<cristian_c> poco fa hai affermato che dopo la modifica al grub, il launcher ha cominciato a comportarsi in modo anomalo
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  in pratica quando, una volta acceso il computer, voglio collegare un dispositivo tramite bluetooth al pc, per far si che il bluetooth funzioni, devo dare obbligatoriamente un riavvio, perchè subito dopo la prima accensione non funziona
<cristian_c> simonenostro: e anche questo imputi alla modifica del grub?
<simonenostro> cristian_c: no, questo no
<cristian_c> simonenostro: invece il launcher sì?
<simonenostro> cristian_c: si, ma l'ho risolto
<cristian_c> simonenostro: e in che modo?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: tra l'altro anche per il bluetooth non hai praticamente detto niente
<cristian_c> se non che 'non funziona'
<cristian_c> e che serve un riavvio per farlo funzionare
<simonenostro> @cristian_c il problema del bluetooth è ciò che hai capito, di più non so cosa posso dirti
<cristian_c> simonenostro: per esempio quali operazioni effettui per attivare il bluetooth
<cristian_c> simonenostro: non dare per scontato cose ;)
<cristian_c> e no hai neanche risposto alla domanda di prima....
<cristian_c> *non
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  il bluetooth lo attivo dalle impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> e poi....
<cristian_c> accendi lo switch software del bluetooth integrato
<simonenostro> il problema del launcher era che avevo spuntato una casella che lo bloccava
<cristian_c> ok, chiaro, quindi non c'entrava niente col grub
<cristian_c> simonenostro: e poi apri l'applet del bluetooth?
<cristian_c> per la ricerca dispositivi
<cristian_c> ?
<simonenostro> esattamente
<simonenostro> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> e non trova nessun dispositivo nelle vicinanze
<cristian_c> simonenostro: che ubuntu hai?
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  16.10, e no, non trova pechè non si abilita proprio
<cristian_c> simonenostro: in che senso?
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  che quando accendo lo switch software, il bluetooth rimane spento, e per avviarsi ha bisogno di un riavvio del pc
<cristian_c> quindi non si accende lo switch software?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: ottieni un messaggio d'errore o semplicemente il pulsante non si sposta in posizione on?
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  il messaggio si sposta in posizione on, ma è come se non fosse stato spostato
<cristian_c> simonenostro: sei in dual boot?
<simonenostro> anzi , una volta spostato non mi permette di disattivarlo
<simonenostro> si
<cristian_c> simonenostro: windows 10?
<cristian_c> o win 8.1
<cristian_c> simonenostro: hai detto ch4 questo problema era presente anche prima di modificare il grub, giusto?
<simonenostro> cristian_c: si
<simonenostro> e dual boot con win10
<cristian_c> simonenostro: entra in windows 10, disattiva 'avvio rapido'
<cristian_c> windows non andrà più in ibernazione ibrida
<cristian_c> simonenostro: in pratica, non accendi il pc da spento, attualmente, ma lo risvegli dall'ibernazione
<cristian_c> se disattivi 'avvio rapido' lo spegni proprio completamente quando pensi di spegnerlo
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  in pratica devo disattivare il fast boot?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> anche se c'è un'impodtazione gemella anche nel bios
<cristian_c> ma comunque per essere sicuro di disattivarlo, fallo dentro windows 10
<simonenostro> come lo faccio da dento win 10?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: tra l'altro l'ibernazione ti impedisce di accedere alla partizione windows da ubuntu
<cristian_c> *durante l'esecuzione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> simonenostro: beh, 1) è un argomento windows, non ubuntu
<cristian_c> 2) il wiki di ubuntu comunque ha una pagina per agevolare gli utenti con dual boot
<cristian_c> !wiki | simonenostro
<ubot-it> simonenostro: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  io in passato avevo provato a disabilitare il fast boot per vedere se fosse quello, ma non mi leggeva nessuno dei due sistemi operativi quando lo staccavo, entrava direttamente nel bios
<cristian_c> simonenostro: hai detto di non sapere come disattivare 'avvio rapido'
<cristian_c> dentro windows 10
<cristian_c> ....
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  perdonami ma da come avevo letto pensavo fosse altro
<cristian_c> beh, se rileggi i messaggi precedenti, ho distinto le due cose
<cristian_c> simonenostro: tra l'altro una cosa è il fast boot, un'altra del tutto diversa è il secure boot
<simonenostro> cristian_c: sisi le differenze le so, anche perchè, col secure boot attivo, non saremmo qui a discutere
<cristian_c> simonenostro: beh, non è come dici
<cristian_c> da qualche anno, ubuntu a 64 bit supporta il secure boot
<simonenostro> cristian_c:  io so che ubuntu non trova compatibilità col secure boot
<cristian_c> ma credo che quel passaggio del wiki non sia aggiornato
<simonenostro> infatti il mio pc con secure boot trovava solo windows
<cristian_c> simonenostro: invece fastboot nel bios andrebbe sempre disattivato, a prescindere, in un dual boot
<simonenostro> ok, ora prova a farlo e vedo quello che succede
<cristian_c> simonenostro: se installi ubuntu senza secure boot, e poi attivi secure boot, avrai sicuramente problemi
<cristian_c> sicuramente va usato la stessa modalità con cui si è installato l'os
<simonenostro> perciò il problema al bluetooth è dato da fast boot?
<cristian_c> stesso discorso per la modalità uefi
<cristian_c> simonenostro: non credo che tu abbia letto bene...
<simonenostro> cristian_c:          devo disabilitare il fast boot, dopo
<simonenostro> ??
<cristian_c> simonenostro: il messaggio delle 23:16 suggeriva di entrare in windows 10 e disattivare 'avvio rapido'
<cristian_c> non di mettere mano al bioa
<cristian_c> bios
<simonenostro> cristian_c: ok, disabilitato l'avvio rapido cosa devo fare ?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: spegni il pc normalmente
<cristian_c> da windows
<cristian_c> senza ibernazione ibrida
<cristian_c> provi a riaccenderlo
<simonenostro> ok, dopo?
<cristian_c> simonenostro: se il boot di windows dura un bel po' allora l'hai correttamente disabilitsto
<cristian_c> *disabilitato
<cristian_c> simonenostro: al che spegni il pc, lo accendi avviandolo direttamente in ubuntu
<simonenostro> cristian_c: ok, ti ringrazio.. Buona serata :)
<cristian_c> adios
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-17
<Laky> ciao ho scaricato il file iso di lununtu e ububtu 32bit masterizzato su dvd il bios parte da dvd ....ma non c'è verso che parta linux
<Laky> ho un toshiba satellite m50 126 , 2giga ram 80 hd intel centrino 1.8
<fdw> ciao, per installazione ubuntu mi consigliate la 16.04 LTS oppure la più recente 17.04 ?
<cristian_c> fdw: 17.04 non è stata ancora rilasciata
<cristian_c> fdw: è in stato di alpha
<cristian_c> fdw: ma c'è 16.10 come puoi vedere dal topic di questo canale
<fdw> cristian_c: grazie , vado con la lts,
<laky> buongiorno a tutti ho scaricato immagine iso masterizzato su dvd sistemato il bieos per la partenza da dvd ma per il mio toshiba m50-126 2g ram 80 hd centrino 1.8 non ne vuole sapere di installare linux, come posso rimediare grazie
<cristian_c> la fretta
<sector0861> buonasera posso chiedere un consiglio a qualche anima di buona volontà :-)?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | sector0861
<sector0861> grazie
<Carlin0> ops manca il bot
<sector0861> vorrei installare xubuntu oppure lubuntu su un mio vecchio pc asus formattato (senza sistema operativo). Quale mi consiglierebbe?
<Carlin0> sector0861, dicci almeno marca e modello esatto di cpu e scheda video e quanta ram
<sector0861> ok un attimo che lo vedo...
<sector0861> è un ASUS L3500H portatile con pentium 4 2000mhz, 224 MB di memoria,
<sector0861> la scheda video, poichè sono sul bios, non so dove acquisire tale dato
<Carlin0> sector0861, se ci gira lubuntu è già tanto
<sector0861> infatti ;.)
<sector0861> ma secondo lei se lo salvo su una pennetta usb e poi lo installo sul portatile potrebbe funzionare?
<Carlin0> poca ram e cpu pentium ...
<Carlin0> aspè che vedo una cosa ...
<sector0861> grazie
<Carlin0> sector0861, scarica la iso "alternate" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/
<Carlin0> in pratica dopo installato è sempre lubuntu ma
<Carlin0> in fase di installazione avviene senza grafica
<Carlin0> e visto che hai solo 256 mb di ram
<Carlin0> forse ce la fai
<sector0861> grazie Carin0 provo subito questa avventura con la mia  macchina d'epoca per evitargli un degno funerale :-) ...
<Carlin0> tentar non nuoce
<sector0861> :-)
<Carlin0> ma non aspettarti chissà cosa
<Carlin0> :o)
<sector0861> tra le due iso alternate scarico la "32-bit PC (i386) alternate install image" oppure la "64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install image"? (suppongo la prima)
<garfield> Ciao a tutti. Ho avuto problemi durante l-upgrade alla 16.10 e devo reinstallare il sistema da DVD ma ho difficolt'. Qualcuno mi da una mano_
<Carlin0> sector0861, se sapessi il modelo esatto di cpu saprei dirtelo
<Carlin0> ma cmq la 386 gira dappertutto
<Carlin0> mentre la amd64 no
<sector0861> infatti sono andato per la 386
<Carlin0> garfield, in pratica si tratta di reinstallare usando la stessa partizione
<garfield> Esatto. ne ho due ma vorrei salvare dei dati su quella di sistema. Ho provato a spostarli con nautilus ma mi nega il permesso
<garfield> Inoltre mi chiede su che device salvare il boot loader ma non mi accetta sda1
<Carlin0> garfield, in fase di installazione usa la medesima partizione ma fai attenzione a NON formattarla , in questo modo non toccherà i tuoi dati
<Carlin0> garfield, sda senza numero per il grub
<garfield> ok grazie
<garfield> Provo e casomai ritorno
<garfield> Ciao
<garfield> Rieccomi. Non [ stato definito alcun file system di root. Come rimedio_
<sector0861> un'ultima informazione per cortesia: ma suò bios del portatile su cui dovrei installare lubuntu, dalla pennetta usb, dovrei settare la directory per l'usb nel "primary master" oppure nel "secondary master"?
<Carlin0> garfield, scegli altro in fase di installazione quando arrivi al partizionamento e poi gli assegni manualment ela stessa partizione di prima facendo attenzione a NON formattarla
<Carlin0> sector0861, devi settarla come prima scelta per il boot , poi il bios cambia da pc a pc
<sector0861> grazieeee
<garfield> Sono al partizionamento, la finestra tipo di installazione. Come la assegno_
<Carlin0> garfield, posta una schermata
<garfield> su pastebin_
<Carlin0> su imgur.com
<garfield> http://imgur.com/sqsKwg5
<Carlin0> garfield, cosa ce in sda3 ?
<garfield> E- una partizione di dati, praticamente di tutto
<garfield> Foto testi, mp3...
<Carlin0> ok allora dagli sda1
<Carlin0> e metti punto di mount /
<Carlin0> ma fai attenzione a non formattarla
<garfield> Quindi devo tornare indietro di una schermata_
<Carlin0> no
<garfield> Non mi lascia inserire il punto di mount
<Carlin0> posta imagine
<garfield> La stessa di prima. C e la casella per formattare ma non quella per il punto di mount
<Carlin0> ma se tu selezioni sda1 e clicchi su installa cosa dice ?
<garfield> http://imgur.com/a/2z6ip
<garfield> Dice questo http://imgur.com/a/WkYUK
<Carlin0> allora seleziona sd1 e clicca su modifica ... cosa esce ?
<garfield> Un menu a tendina con vari tipi di file system
<Carlin0> fai vedere
<garfield> Aspetta ora si e bloccato e non risponde a nessun comando
<garfield> Ecco. il menu non resta aperto se sposto il mouse. E dove dice di non usare la partizione http://imgur.com/a/a5Ed9
<Carlin0> scegli da quel menù ext4 e fai attenzione non ti metta la spunta su formatta
<Carlin0> che voci ci sono nel menù?
<garfield> con journaling
<Carlin0> est4 c'è ?
<Carlin0> ops ext4
<garfield> si con journaling
<Carlin0> si metti quella
<garfield> ok
<Carlin0> ti chiede il punto di mount ?
<garfield> Si. Metto solo lo slash_
<Carlin0> bravo
<garfield> Per una che ne ho imbroccata
<Carlin0> pian piano si impara
<garfield> Ok proseguo. Qui chiudo, se me ne capitano altre torno. Per ora grazie mille
<Carlin0> dovresti essere a posto
<sector0861> Carino0 ho scaricato l'iso sulla pennetta ma ora essa non mi viene letta dal portatile. Infatti sul portatile nella gestione periferiche ci sono tutti punti interrogativi di colore giallo. Presumo che la pennetta usb non venga letta dalla modalità provvisoria perchè non sono istallate le periferiche per leggere le pennette usb. Corretto secondo lei
<sector0861> ?
<Carlin0> sector0861, può darsi che quel pc non supporti il boot da usb , devi fare un dvd
<garfield> E ti pareva. Sono gia qui
<sector0861> infatti come pensavo
<sector0861> provo, grazie
<garfield> Carlin0 sei libero
<Carlin0> garfield, esponi il problema al canale e  chi sa risponde
<garfield> Reinstallando il sistema dopo il partizionamento mi esce questo http://imgur.com/a/HfRwF
<Carlin0> garfield, clicca avanti
<garfield> ok
<garfield> Dice che formattera la partizione 5 con swap. Non c e problema, vero
<Carlin0> formatta la swap
<garfield> ok
<garfield> Bon, siamo alla selezione localita. A questo punto dovrei farcela. Grazie mille
<garfield> Ciao
<Xena> Buongiornodopo aver disabilitato il secure boot control e aver attivato il launch CSM e il launch PXE OpROM, tra le Boot Option Priorities non mi trova nessuna chiavetta Usb.
<Xena> ho un asus n56vz
<cristian_c> la fretta vol. 2
<Xena-M2> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un asus n56vz. Dopo aver disabilitato il secure boot control e aver attivato il launch CSM e il launch PXE OpROM, tra le Boot Option Priorities non mi trova nessuna chiavetta Usb nè mi segnala da qualche parte la presenza di Removable Device, come faccio quindi a installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> perché pxe?
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: ma poi perché disattivare la modalità uefi?
<matteuntu> ciao amici!
<cristian_c> (e forse non è necessario neanche disabilitare secure boot)
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: ma sopratutto, come hai realizzato la usb avviabile?
<Xena-M2> premesso che sono alle prime armi ed è la prima volta che metto mano su un Bios in generale, ho seguito le istruzioni sul sito: ho scaricato il file dal sito e l'ho copiato su una chiavetta. Sempre seguendo le istruzioni del sito, c'era scritto di disattivare il secure boot
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: esattamente quali istruzioni?
<matteuntu> ho una domanda: al momento ho installato sul mio pc olivetti Lubuntu (è il computer quasi più scrauso che esista) e ora volevo installare Ubuntu lasciando comunque lubuntu visto che gira bene. posso installo su una seconda paizione? come faccio?rtarl
<Xena-M2> quelle trovate su questo sito
<cristian_c> !dettagli | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: non farti problemi a linkarle
<matteuntu> mi è difficile reperire tutte queste informazioni al momento
<matteuntu> perche?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: perché non possiano dare suggerimenti consapevoli senza info previse
<cristian_c> precise
<cristian_c> *m
<matteuntu> ok ora arriva
<Xena-M2> non trovo il link ma è il quell sezione del sito dove parla della UEFI
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: questo?
<matteuntu> ubuntu 15.10 (Lubuntu)
<Xena-M2> esatto
<cristian_c> matteuntu: dovresti proprio cambiarlo, 15.10 è fuori supporto
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: non vedo perché disattivare la modalità uefi
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: ma più che altro, non hai risposto alla domanda delle 17:27
<Xena-M2> ma io disattivo il secure boot non il uefi
<Xena-M2> a meno ke non siano la stessa cosa ma ripeto mi scuso x l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> eh, prima hai scritto:
<matteuntu> Lubuntu intel celeron(R) 743 @ 1.30GHz  2 Gb RAM  Olivetti model N1213
<cristian_c> 17:01] <Xena> Buongiornodopo aver disabilitato il secure boot control e aver attivato il launch CSM e il launch PXE OpROM, tra le Boot Option Priorities non mi trova nessuna chiavetta Usb.
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: si può sapere:
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: 1) perché launch csm? 2) perché pxe? 3) come hai fatto sta benedetta chiavetta?
<matteuntu> aggiorno lubuntu quindi prima?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: lo devi installare da zero
<matteuntu> nooo
<cristian_c> non puoi neanche aggiornare
<cristian_c> matteuntu: eh, l'hai lasciato un po' troppo fermo a marcire
<cristian_c> (andava fatto prima)
<matteuntu> quindi devo scaricarlo dal sito mettere su chiavetta resettare pc ecc?
<Xena-M2> x la chiavetta ho preso il file scaricato e ho fatto copia e incolla sulla chiavetta USB
<matteuntu> ma non posso installare ubuntu sullo stesso dico e fine?
<matteuntu> disco*
<cristian_c> !usbwin | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: allora non hai seguito le istruzioni 'del sito'
<matteuntu> non ho windows
<matteuntu> solo lubuntu
<Xena-M2> quando ho disattivato il secure boot, il bios mi ha dato la possibilità di abilitare il lunch csm e poi il launch PXE OpROM.
<Xena-M2> ok grazie @ubot-it
<cristian_c> matteuntu: allora usa dd
<cristian_c> matteuntu: hai solo qussto pc?
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: ok, ma nessuno ti ha obbkigato/a a farlo
<matteuntu> no, ho un macbook pro ma in assistenza :( se  funzionasse non sarei qui
<cristian_c> e tra l'altro non ha molto senso, nel tuo caso, Xena-M2
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ehhhhh. allora ubuntu è un ripiego.....
<matteuntu> si
<cristian_c> (traditore) :D
<Xena-M2> @ubot-it dopo di che il bios mi farà scegliere un removable devices?
<matteuntu> lo dico senza offesa, i programmi che uso per musicare non girano su linux
<matteuntu> altrimenti installerei ubuntu sul mac
<matteuntu> ma quindi posso installare ubuntu e fare in modo che all' avvio posso scegliere se utilizzare lubuntu o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: nessun problema, uno deve scegliere l'os che gli permette di fare determinate cose, nel modo più semplice ed efficace
<cristian_c> matteuntu: però lubuntu, se lo installi , non lasciarlo lì ad ammuffire
<matteuntu> eh so
<cristian_c> matteuntu: il dual boot è anche un'accettabile soluzione
<matteuntu> si puote?
<matteuntu> ora sto scaricando ubuntu
<cristian_c> matteuntu: non lo sapevi?
<matteuntu> si ma non so come
<matteuntu> sul mac ho una partizione di windows
<cristian_c> matteuntu: io direi di provare il dual boot su mackbook, se ubuntu ti interessa
<matteuntu> ma non so come fare qui
<cristian_c> !mac | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<cristian_c> matteuntu: c'è una guida wiki dettagliata
<matteuntu> grazie, non so quando rivedrò il macbook per ora
<cristian_c> matteuntu: hai un procio intel sul mac?
<matteuntu> si ma risolviamo questo problema prima :)
<cristian_c> matteuntu: allora la seconda guida linkata dal bot
<cristian_c> per quanto rigusrda lubuntu, invece,
<cristian_c> matteuntu: fai il download della 16.10 o 16.04
<cristian_c> ci sarebbero anche 14.04 o 12.04
<cristian_c> ma non ha molto senso, forse, scaricarle
<matteuntu> sta scaricando la 16,10
<cristian_c> matteuntu: devi usare dd, necessariamente
<matteuntu> sto scaricando Ubuntu 16,10 non Lubuntu
<cristian_c> matteuntu: considera che potrebbe essere un mattone sul tuo pc
<matteuntu> dici?
<matteuntu> qualche anno fa avevo messo lubuntu e girava piuttosto bene
<cristian_c> eh, lubuntu
<cristian_c> mica ubuntu
<matteuntu> adesso è più performante?
<matteuntu> sisi ubuntu
<matteuntu> scusa ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> matteuntu: non c'entra molto il numero
<cristian_c> lubuntu è per pc datati, ubuntu per pc recenti
<cristian_c> diciamo così
<matteuntu> si, ho sbagliato di scrivere
<cristian_c> o quantomeno con prestazioni da pc moderno
<matteuntu> beh dai, considerando che i nuovi macbook sono dual core hahahaha
<matteuntu> e se installo una versione meno recente di Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> sì, ma stavi parlando del pc con lubuntu
<cristian_c> sul macbook forse ubuntu è ok
<cristian_c> su questo qua ne dubito
<matteuntu> proviamo?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: pupi scaricare quello che ti pare, nessun diktat
<cristian_c> solo che te lo si sconsiglia, con quell'hardware
<cristian_c> !ciao ! openlinux
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !ciao | openlinux
<ubot-it> openlinux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<openlinux> salve ho problemi col mio softower, potete darmi aiuto?
<openlinux> un*
<cristian_c> matteuntu: in ogni caso, o masterizzi su un dvd, oppure fai la usb da riga di comando con dd
<cristian_c> !aiuto | openlinux
<ubot-it> openlinux: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> openlinux: poi, che intendi con 'mio software'?
<matteuntu> ok ggrazie
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ti si può dare una dritta su come usare dd, se resti collegato in chat
<openlinux> il mio sistema operativo ubuntu 16.10 molte volte mi segnala errori nel sistema anche dopo l'accensione
<matteuntu> si magari
<cristian_c> prima però scarica il file .iso e procurati la usb
<cristian_c> magari formattara
<cristian_c> *t
<cristian_c> openlinux: da quanto tempo si verifica il problema?
<openlinux> dalla prima volta che istallato il sistema operativo, lo faceva anche con la versione precedente
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi direttamente in canale
<cristian_c> openlinux: hai fatto avanzamento a 16.10 o hai installato da zero
<matteuntu> il file iso ubuntu 16.10 lo sta per finire di scaricare
<cristian_c> matteuntu: non so se hai chiaro il messaggio
<matteuntu> sisi
<cristian_c> se ci sono problemi particolari, dillo pure
<cristian_c> openlinux: hai fatto avanzamento a 16.10 o hai installato da zero?
<matteuntu> non mi basta una chiavetta da 1 GB immaginbo
<cristian_c> matteuntu: perché no?
<cristian_c> ora non ricordo i requisiti
<matteuntu> non so chiedo
<cristian_c> quanto è grande la .iso?
<matteuntu> 1,5 GB
<cristian_c> eh, allora non basta
<cristian_c> ti serve 1,5 o 2 gb
<openlinux> entrambi i casi mi risulta la stessa finestra di errore
<matteuntu> posso usare anche un hard disk esterno?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: credo di sì
<cristian_c> matteuntu: con dd mai provato però su un hard disk
<matteuntu> meglio di no che dopo perdo i file dentro
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ma se l'hard disk non è vuoto , forse è un po' delicato
<cristian_c> matteuntu: meglio dvd nel tuo caso
<cristian_c> oppure ti procuri una chiavetta da 2 gb
<matteuntu> la sto cercando
<cristian_c> openlinux: ma la 16.10 attuale è stata installata da zero?
<openlinux> sisi
<cristian_c> openlinux: anche in live stessi problemi?
<openlinux> no in live no
<cristian_c> openlinux: che tipo di errori ricevi?
<cristian_c> openlinux: di che pc parliamo?
<openlinux> di un portatile asus
<cristian_c> !dettagli | openlinux
<ubot-it> openlinux: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<matteuntu> ho trovato una chiavetta
<cristian_c> matteuntu: verifica che sia funzionante
<matteuntu> funziona
<matteuntu> come la formatto?
<matteuntu> come la formatto?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: beh, da gparted
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ocio a selezionare il dispositivo giusto in gparted
<cristian_c> oltre a gparted ci sono anche altri metodi
<matteuntu> tipo?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: hai gparted installato?
<matteuntu> non penso
<matteuntu> ma sei di trieste?
<cristian_c> allora apri un terminale
<matteuntu> si
<cristian_c> matteuntu: digita: sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> matteuntu: (è una elle) , lo dico a scanso di equivoci
<openlinux> RAM: 1705MiB / 6899MiB.......GPU: Gallium 0.4 on AMD MULLINS (DRM 2.46.0 / 4.8.0-30-generic, LLVM 3.8.1).....CPU: AMD E1-6010 APU with AMD Radeon R2 Graphics @ 1.35GHz.......Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.8.0-30-generic......OS: Ubuntu 16.10 yakkety
<matteuntu> sii
<matteuntu> mi dice che curll non e installato
<cristian_c> openlinux: hardware un po' scsrsino,  comunque
<cristian_c> sopratutto la cpu
<openlinux> si lo so
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ah, vero, m'ero dimenticato
<cristian_c> che su 15.10 non è di default
<cristian_c> matteuntu: digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> matteuntu: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> openlinux: che tipo di errori ricevi?
<cristian_c> openlinux: sei in dual boot?
<matteuntu> facciamo finta che sia formattata
<matteuntu> ho 3 GB liberi
<cristian_c> matteuntu: beh, dovresti formattarla
<cristian_c> non so se dd brasa l'intera pennetta
<matteuntu> non ce un programma su lubuntu shop per formattare?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: sì, ma su 15.10 è buggato
<cristian_c> se avevi 16.04 o 16.10 ti avrei detto di usare startup usb disk creator
<matteuntu> che balle
<cristian_c> su windows c'è rufus, ma hai detto di non avere altri oc
<matteuntu> aspetta vado a formattare sul mac di mio fratello
<matteuntu> ok resettata
<matteuntu> ora?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<matteuntu> eh
<cristian_c> !paste | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteuntu> apro il terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<matteuntu> ok
<cristian_c> digiti il comando e incolli la risposta su pastebin
<matteuntu> prima sudo fdisk -l
<matteuntu> e poi !paste
<matteuntu> ?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: no
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> matteuntu: il risultato lo incolli sul sito indicatp prima
<cristian_c> *indicato
<matteuntu> tutto quello che viene fuori o solo l' ultima riga
<cristian_c> tutto quanto
<cristian_c> ma su pastebin
<cristian_c> non qui
<cristian_c> matteuntu: qui incolli solo il link della pagina, dopo aver premuto il pulsante paste
<matteuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23643808/
<matteuntu> ora?
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sdb: 3,8 GiB, 4009754624 bytes, 7831552 sectors
<cristian_c> matteuntu: è questa?
<matteuntu> penso di si
<cristian_c> penso non va bene
<matteuntu> cosa
<cristian_c> devi essere sicuro
<cristian_c> che sia quella
<matteuntu> la chiavetta dici?
<matteuntu> comunque no non è questa
<openlinux> no la macchina ha solo il sistema operativo ubuntu, mi esce soltanto scritto: ubuntu ha riscontrato un problema
<matteuntu> ah si è quuesta
<matteuntu> sisi
<matteuntu> scusa non trovavo, è lei
<cristian_c> matteuntu: bene
<cristian_c> openlinux: allora, fai una cosa
<openlinux> dimmi
<cristian_c> matteuntu: smonta la chiavetta senza espellerla
<cristian_c> matteuntu: non rimuovere la usb, ma smontala con clic destro -> smonta
<cristian_c> invece di 'espelli'
<matteuntu> che dicci,  prima ci metto ubuntu dentro?
<cristian_c> openlinux: difficile fornire ipotesi, potrebbe essere l'hard disk come altro
<cristian_c> openlinux: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> matteuntu: hai voluto scaricarla, la provi in live....
<openlinux> e cosa scrivo?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: in ogni caso, hai smontato la usb?
<matteuntu> si
<cristian_c> openlinux: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<matteuntu> ora la tiro via dalla porta usb?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !paste | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ho detto di NON rimuoverla
<matteuntu> okok
<matteuntu> la lascio li
<openlinux> fatto
<cristian_c> matteuntu: digita il comando e incolla la risposta su pastebin
<matteuntu> ok
<matteuntu> capo
<cristian_c> openlinux: ok, ora digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> openlinux: che reatituirà un link, da incollare in canale
<matteuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23643894/
<openlinux> ok
<openlinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23643899/
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ok, ora usiamo dd
<matteuntu> yeah
<cristian_c> matteuntu: il file .iso esattamente dov'è?
<matteuntu> ora sul desktop
<cristian_c> openlinux: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> matteuntu: come si chiama il file?
<openlinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23643916/
<matteuntu> ubuntu-16.10desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso?
<cristian_c> controlla bene
<matteuntu> si
<cristian_c> ok
<matteuntu> ora?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: sudo dd if=~/Scrivania/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<matteuntu> ddigito questo nel terminal?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: anche se a me sembra da fdisk che le partizioni non siano state smontate
<cristian_c> sbaglierò, mah
<cristian_c> matteuntu: sì, stando attento a incollare
<matteuntu> non accadde niente
<Lukks22> Ciao ragazzi, ho chiesto un po' di tempo fa ma non demordo :D
<cristian_c> openlinux: a parte whatsapp purple non saprei cos'altro possa dare fastidio a ubuntu
<cristian_c> openlinux: sicuro che l'hard disk sia a posto?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: devi aspettare
<matteuntu> ok
<cristian_c> matteuntu: il processo di copia non è veloce
<Lukks22> Ho installato xubuntu, in seguito cambiato il de e da allora non riesco più ad accedere. Viene la schermata di caricamento ma il cerchio che dovrebbe girare non va. Idee su come risolvere? Vi prego sono disperato
<matteuntu> intanto vado a fare la doccia
<matteuntu> torno fra un po
<cristian_c> matteuntu: c'era un comando per ottenere il progresso dell'operazione, mi pare pv, ma non ricordavo bene, e quindi ho evitsto
<cristian_c> *vedere
<matteuntu> se ho premuto due volte invio va male?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: non lo so
<cristian_c> lasvialo lavorare permadesso
<matteuntu> ok
<cristian_c> se vedi che il processore lavora è buon segno
<cristian_c> Lukks22: 'il cerchio che dovrebbe girare'?
<Lukks22> Mi sono spiegato male ahah
<Lukks22> il simbolo del caricamento, ecco
<openlinux> ora cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Lukks22: spiega esattamente tutto quello che hai fatto prima di riscontrare il problema
<cristian_c> openlinux: ripeto, il disco è in salute?
<cristian_c> openlinux: però ora che ci penso, la fai un po' tragica
<cristian_c> openlinux: se tutto so riduce a 'è stato riscontrato un problema' ad ogni avvio
<cristian_c> basta avviare la segnalazione o terminarla, per non riceverlo più
<Lukks22> Ho semplicemente scaricato Unity e Gnome. Tutto normale, sono riuscito a provare entrambi i de. L'unica cosa è che non riuscivo a scaricare programmi dall'Ubuntu Software (?)
<openlinux> già fatto solo che continua
<cristian_c> openlinux: co'hai fatto esattamente?
<cristian_c> openlinux: e a cosa si riferisce la segnalazione?
<cristian_c> Lukks22: 'scaricato unity e gnome0 <- a partire da cosa?
<openlinux> a dei file del sistema e alcune volte mi esce mentre navigo su internet
<cristian_c> openlinux: così non sei chiaro
<Lukks22> in che senso a partir da cosa? ho seguito la guida
<cristian_c> openlinux: cerca di recuperare l'info richiesta
<cristian_c> Lukks22: 'la guida' <- ovvero?
<cristian_c> Lukks22: se hai scaricsto unity e gnome, che ubuntu avevi installato invece?
<Lukks22> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Installazione questa
<Lukks22> xubuntu
<cristian_c> Lukks22: la guida dice molte cose, e non parla di unity
<openlinux> molte volte ho inviato anche la segnalazione ma non è cambiato nulla
<Lukks22> no ma il procedimento è lo stesso. adesso che ci penso avevo chiesto anche al supporto qui. Comunque funzionavano tutti e due i DE
<cristian_c> openlinux: sì, ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> openlinux: a cosa si riferisce la segnalazione, cosa contiene?
<openlinux> non me lo fa aprire
<cristian_c> Lukks22: e quindi che hai fatto dopo averli installati?
<cristian_c> openlinux: ?
<Lukks22> dovevo aggiornare cose di software e installare programmi, ma non avanzava il download e allora ho spento. Quando ho riacceso non andava più
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Lukks22: direi che forse il problema dipende più da questo
<cristian_c> aggiornamenti troncati
<cristian_c> magari mentre li installava
<Lukks22> non sembrava nemmeno che li avesse scaricati
<cristian_c> Lukks22: tra l'altro mischiare de diversi può portare a peoblemi
<Lukks22> buono a sapersi
<cristian_c> Lukks22: ma gnome da dove l'hai prelevato esattamente?
<Lukks22> sudo apt install gnome, mi sembra
<cristian_c> openlinux: ogni finestra di segnalazione, nasconde info al suo interno, ci sono pulsanti a forma di freccia, per i dettagli
<cristian_c> Lukks22: 'mi sembra' <- controlla pure
<Lukks22> come?
<cristian_c> Lukks22: la guida ti fornisce due alternative
<cristian_c> da repository ufficiaki o da ppa
<cristian_c> sai tu quale hai scelto
<Lukks22> no, repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> inoltre non è chiaro se hai effettuato configurazioni, dopo l'installazione
<Lukks22> lo ho fatto due settimane fa, e mi sono concentrato più su unity
<Lukks22> quindi non direi
<cristian_c> Lukks22: beh, e unity come l'hai installato?
<Lukks22> allo stesso modo
<cristian_c> sempre repo ufficiali ubuntu?
<Lukks22> si
<cristian_c> Lukks22: fai una cosa, entra in modalitò di ripristino e rimuovi unity e gnome damlì
<cristian_c> oppure c'è qualcosa ch si è rotto nell'os
<cristian_c> mentre installava i componenti quando hai spento il pc
<Lukks22> ora devo andare.. :( lo faccio e poi domani se riesco chiedo a qualcuno, grazie per l'aiuto Cristian!
<Lukks22> al massimo reinstallo xubuntu
<Lukks22> se è la seconda opzione
<cristian_c> Lukks22: la prossima volta, informazioni dettagliate, dal principio
<cristian_c> così risparmi tempo
<Lukks22> ci provo :D
<Lukks22> ciao!
<matteuntu> eccomi
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ha finito?
<matteuntu> qua leggo 1,6 GB copiati
<cristian_c> !paste | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteuntu> su pastebin?
<cristian_c> certo
<matteuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23644141/
<matteuntu> dimmi se ho fatto tutto giusto
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ma hai rimandato il comando?
<cristian_c> lo vedo mandato anche dopo
<matteuntu> eh?
<cristian_c> se l'hai mandato forse hai sovrascritto (e quindi vanificato)
<cristian_c> matteuntu: nella riga sotto c'è il comando
<matteuntu> si
<cristian_c> dopo che aveva terminato l'operazone
<cristian_c> eh, ma rimandarlo non è molto furbo
<cristian_c> matteuntu: perché hai reinviato il comando?
<matteuntu> mi sembrava non fosse partito
<matteuntu> rifaccio?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: essì
<cristian_c> ma solo una volta, non ripetutamente
<matteuntu> quindi che scrivo nel terminal?
<cristian_c> e lascia che finisca
<cristian_c> matteuntu: lo stesso comando, che prima hai mandato due volte
<cristian_c> se l'hai dato la prima volta, e al termine l'hai rimandato, ha ricominciato a spvrascriverlo
<cristian_c> rendendo tutto inutile
<matteuntu> ok
<cristian_c> (almeno credo)
<matteuntu> bon adesso aspettiamo
<matteuntu> vado a fare i capelli hahah
<cristian_c> nel caso, segui le indacazioni così come ti sono state date, senza prendere inixiative
<cristian_c> z
<cristian_c> matteuntu: dd è uno strumento molto potente, ma anche pericoloso se utilizzato in modo imprudente
<matteuntu> posso immaginare
<matteuntu> penso abbia finito
<cristian_c> !paste | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matteuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23644213/
<cristian_c> matteuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> matteuntu: sempre su pastebin
<matteuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23644227/
<cristian_c> va beh
<cristian_c> matteuntu: apri il file manager
<cristian_c> matteuntu: individua la chiavetta e montala
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe essere attualmente montata
<matteuntu> c'è un icona che dice ubuntu 16.10
<cristian_c> eh, montala
<matteuntu> come "monto"?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: intendi nel file manager?
<matteuntu> si
<cristian_c> matteuntu: se fai clic su di essa, dovrebbe apparire accanto una freccia
<matteuntu> si
<cristian_c> e anche il comtenuto visualizzato sulla destra
<matteuntu> si
<cristian_c> matteuntu: quindi c'è roba dentro?
<matteuntu> sii
<cristian_c> matteuntu: ora clic destro sulla voce nel file manager
<cristian_c> e smontala/espellila
<cristian_c> meglio l'opzione 'espelli
<matteuntu> ok
<matteuntu> la tiro via dal computer adesso?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: dopodiché spegni il pc, attacchi la usb, riaccendi il pc, fai il boot da usb
<matteuntu> posso tirarla via quindi
<cristian_c> matteuntu: sì, dopo 'espelli' se sparisce, staccala
<matteuntu> woow
<matteuntu> grazie caro
<cristian_c> matteuntu: spetta
<matteuntu> dime
<cristian_c> matteuntu: quando fai il boot da usb, scegli 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<matteuntu> ok
<cristian_c> invece che installarlo direttamente, vai in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> e poi l'installi quando sei sul deskrop
<cristian_c> *desktop
<matteuntu> vabbene
<matteuntu> posso farlo anche domani?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: non te lo impone il dottore il quando
<cristian_c> :D
<matteuntu> perfetto
<cristian_c> matteuntu: adios
<matteuntu> quindi aspettaa
<matteuntu> spengo, inserisco, accendo, faccio il boot con f12?
<cristian_c> penso proprio di sì
<cristian_c> a seconda del pcmche hai
<cristian_c> *pc che
<matteuntu> e poi quhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/23644227/ando sono dentro con la prova posso installarlo da li come?
<cristian_c> ?
<matteuntu> e poi quando sono dentro con la prova posso installarlo da li come?
<cristian_c> matteuntu: una volta in sessione di prova, quando sei sul desktop, c'è l'icona 'install ubuntu' sul desktop stesso
<matteuntu> ok
<matteuntu> perfetto
<matteuntu> gentilissimo
<cristian_c> matteuntu: la sessione di prova ti permette di testsrlo
<matteuntu> e anche funzionale
<cristian_c> prima di decidere se installarlo
<matteuntu> sisi
<matteuntu> benone
<matteuntu> ma di dove sei?
<cristian_c> così vedo se lo regge o meno
<cristian_c> !chat | matteuntu
<ubot-it> matteuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> *vedi
<matteuntu> grazie
<matteuntu> buona serata
<Aspirone> Ciao a tutti!
<Aspirone> Ho un problema durante l'installazione  di lubuntu, posso chiedere qui?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Aspirone> Grazie!  Allora sto installando lubuntu 16.10 su un vecchio aspire one..durante l'installazione  dopo aver selezionato la lingua mi dice: Sono necessari almeno 5gb di spazio disco per installare lubuntu, questo computer  ha soltanto 2gb.    Come mai non mi fa continuare con la parte della formattazione/partizione ecc?
<Mr_Pan> Aspirone, 5 gb di spayio hd .... 2 gb è la Ram ...
<Mr_Pan> *spazio
<Mr_Pan> Aspirone, ma hai solo lubuntu  ?   se si, ti conviene usare la partiyione automatica e lsciare fare al sistema
<Aspirone> Non credo, questo  aspire non ha 2 gb ram.. no ha su xp, e volevo formattarlo e installare lubintu
<Mr_Pan> Aspirone, metti il cd/usb fai partire install e lascia fare in automatico scegliendo "utlizza tutto il disco"
<Mr_Pan> Aspirone, quanto hd ha questo pc? quanta ram ?
<Aspirone> Dopo che da unetbootin faccio install lubuntu arrivo alla selezione della lingua, poi alla pagina in cui mi dice che ho solo 2gb e non ho altre  opzioni durante l'installazione.. il pc ha 1 gb ram e 160 hdd (che non sono assolutamente pieni)
<cristian_c> Aspirone: lascia perdere unetbootin
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Aspirone> ho provato con rufus e ho superato il punto dove prima si bloccava, mi ha dato un internal error di ubuntu al momento di visionare le partizioni, adesso riprovo
<cristian_c> ben
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Aspirone: controlla anche l'integrità del file .iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Aspirone> mi da degli errori di ubiquity e non mi visualizza nessuna partizione nell riquadro/non me ne fa creare.. tuttavia si riesce a procedere ignorando gli errori.. è meglio di no o? adesso controllo l iso
<Aspirone> e se lo formattassi con un usb e poi mettessi lubuntu facendogli fare la partizione automatica?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: puoi lavorare sulle partizioni dell'hard disk anche da live
<cristian_c> Aspirone: chiaro che se le cancelli perderai tutto ciò che è all'interno dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> *i dati all'interno dell'hard disk
<Aspirone> in che senso da live?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: quando lanci la sessione di prova
<der> buona sera. è la mia prima volta qui, posso farvi una domanda?
<Aspirone> ok ci sono, da dove posso modificare le partizioni?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | der
<ubot-it> der: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Aspirone: da gparted, ad esempio
<der> ho da pochissimo ubuntu e tra le diverse cose che volevo imparare, e usarem, volevo installare una WEBCAM, ma questa non funyiona, nonostante si dice che sia compatibile e che scarichi da sola i triber / che non ci sia bisogno di triber
<cristian_c> der: semmai driver
<der> ok
<cristian_c> e di solito questo tipo di driver sono già inclusi nel kernel
<cristian_c> der: la webcsm è colllegata?
<cristian_c> *webcam
<Aspirone> mi sa che ho qualche problema a visualizzare le partizioni.. come se fossero "protette" ..da gparted vedo solo la chiavetta usb che ho inserito
<cristian_c> Aspirone: apri un terminale
<der> lìho appena collegata
<Aspirone> ok
<Aspirone> ci sono
<cristian_c> der: apri un terminale
<der> che cos'è un terminale
<cristian_c> Aspirone: digita: sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> der: premi ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> der: di quale ubuntu parliamo?
<der> allora , sono andato su cerca e ho inserito sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw , ora vedo le partizioni del computer
<cristian_c> der: nessuno ti ha dato questo comando
<der> ho anche fatto ctrl alt t e si è aperta una finestra
<cristian_c> der: che era destinato ad Aspirone
<Aspirone> ok mi da una serie di opzioni
<cristian_c> Aspirone: posta la riga url
<Aspirone> ma dopo fdisk - è una i maiuscola?
<der> scusate la mia poca esperienza. se qualcuno vuole rovare a darmi una mano, magari scrive sulla risposta, x dH, e capisco che è per me
<cristian_c> Aspirone: è una elle
<der> vorrei semplicemente la WEBCAM che ho comprato su Ubuntu
<cristian_c> der: avrei usato il tuo nick se mi fossi rivolto a te
<Aspirone> non ho internet sull aspire
<cristian_c> der: e ti ho anche fatto una domanda a cui non hai risposto
<cristian_c> Aspirone: e come mai?
<cristian_c> der: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<cristian_c> Aspirone: da quale dispositivo stai scrivendo?
<Aspirone> eh non riesco a trovare le connessioni wifi dal live.. ma non c è un modo per formattare il pc separatamente e poi installare lubuntu? tipo se faccio una chiavetta windows formatto e poi interrompo senza installare? o ci sarà un modo migliore..
<cristian_c> Aspirone: ti stavo dicendo come farlo
<cristian_c> Aspirone: ma serve che tu scriva da esso
<cristian_c> Aspirone: che scheda wifi hai?
<Aspirone> non lo so..
<der> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRLr1gW55Ik
<cristian_c> Aspirone: digita: sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Aspirone: dalla risposta puoi individuare la scheda wifi
<cristian_c> Aspirone: non incollare qui tutta la risposta
<cristian_c> der: ?
<Aspirone> bcm4312
<cristian_c> Aspirone: per accelerare tutto puoi anche collegare l'aspire one con il cavo
<Aspirone> broadcom limited
<cristian_c> cavo di rete
<der> insdomma non sono molto esperto, non so che copia di ubuntu ho, ho la wqebcam accesa, ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Aspirone: ok, broadcom vanno installati
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> Aspirone: se hai un cavo, molto meglio
<cristian_c> (per semplificarci la situazione)
<cristian_c> der: allora, digita nella finestra che si è aperta con ctrl+alt+c, il comando: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> *ctrl+alt+t
<Aspirone> eh il cavo non lo ho cavolo
<cristian_c> Aspirone: allora fsi un'altra cosa, per ora
<cristian_c> Aspirone: rimandando il problema wifi a dopo l'installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> Aspirone: dovrwi incollare i comandi in un file di testo e incollare le risposte su pastebin
<cristian_c> Aspirone: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Aspirone: incolli la risposta in un file di testo, passi al pc da cui stai chattando e incolli il testo su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<der> x cristian - dopo un aio di tentatiovi ha riuscito, la finestra dice che i pacchetti sono stato istallati automaticamente, e che
<der> non saranno più necessari
<cristian_c> der: quindi hai installato pastebinit?
<Aspirone> fatto
<Aspirone> ho posato
<Aspirone> aspirone
<cristian_c> Aspirone: se hai premuto paste e si è aperta la pagina col paste, incolla qui l'url della pagina
<der> puoi dirmi come osso fare er controllare se io l abbia fatto correttamente? ho la sensazione che invece non l ho fatto
<Aspirone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23644783/
<der> e andando sull icona per installare nuovui software, cerco il nome che mi hai detto e non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> der: se leggi 'c0nfigurazione di pastebinit' in fondo al log, allora sei a cavallo
<cristian_c> der: quindi non hai digitato il comando nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: decisamente hard disk non rilevato da fdisk
<cristian_c> Aspirone: c'è solo la pendrive da 8 gb
<cristian_c> Aspirone: il che mi suggerisce che forse hai qualche problema con l'hard disk
<der> caro Cristian, ancora non sto a cavallo, e credo che forse er stasera possa anche bastare. mi vado ad occupare dei miei piccoli che hanno la tosse:
<Aspirone> non può essere qualche bug fasidioso dato tipo dall'ordine di avvio del boot? posso comunque formattare l hard disk da xp?
<Aspirone> o in qualche altro modo?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: se non viene rilevato l'hard diak, io mi preoccuperei di fargli il funerale
<cristian_c> Aspirone: ma sei sicuro che xp si avvii?
<cristian_c> *disk
<Aspirone> ma avviando da xp è lento ma funziona tutto normalemnte
<Aspirone> si è solo lentissimo
<cristian_c> Aspirone: quando hai provato xp?
<Aspirone> stasera
<cristian_c> Aspirone: beh, prova ora
<Aspirone> ok
<cristian_c> può darsi che si soa guastato nel frttempo
<cristian_c> frattempo
<cristian_c> *sia
<Aspirone> dici che cambiando versione di lubuntu non cambi niente?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: io aspetterei prima di fasciarmi la testa
<Aspirone> xp avviato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Aspirone: in qualche modo lubuntu non riesce a rilevarlo
<cristian_c> riavvia la live
<cristian_c> Aspirone: hai la 16.10 di lubuntu?
<Aspirone> potrebbe essere un problema del tipo formato chiavetta sbagliato? forse avevo avuto un problema simile installando xp una volta
<cristian_c> Aspirone: sto parlando dell'hard diak
<cristian_c> disk
<Aspirone> sai cosa ? forse è quel problema del sata native mode?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: possibile
<cristian_c> Aspirone: è impostato in ide?
<Aspirone> si
<cristian_c> Aspirone: prova a cambiarlo dal bioa
<cristian_c> e riavvia la live
<Aspirone> sto provando
<Aspirone> era quello!!! adesso l'installazione procede!!
<cristian_c> Aspirone: ok
<Aspirone> grazie di tutto!
<cristian_c> Aspirone: l'importante è avere risolto
<cristian_c> Aspirone: in realtà, hai individuato il problema da solo
<Aspirone> lo stesso mi hai aiutato parecchio
<cristian_c> Aspirone: per quanto riguarda la broadcom invece
<cristian_c> Aspirone: una volta installato lubuntu, segui la broadcom
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> Aspirone: per ogni chip è scritto quali driver supporta
<cristian_c> Aspirone: se hai bcm4312 ti suggerisco di installare i driver b43, come spiegato nella guida
<Aspirone> perfetto, grazie ancora!
<cristian_c> Aspirone: di niente
#ubuntu-it 2016-12-18
<anodo> ciao a tutti, durante l'installazione di lubuntu su aspireone, quasi alla fine, mi restiruisce il messaggio: l'installazione del pacchetto grub pc in target non è riuscita
<cristian_c> anodo: ieri, se non sbaglio, usavi un altro nick
<anodo> si oggi ho loggato col pc
<Aspirone> dove devo selezionare per mettere il bootloader? devo creargli una partizione apposta?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: non è un pc con bios uefi, no?
<Aspirone> cosa significa?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: è un vecchissmo pc, giusto?
<cristian_c> +i
<Aspirone> si
<cristian_c> Aspirone: di che anno?
<Aspirone> non so con esattezza ma era uscito con xp
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> beh, quindi non uefi
<cristian_c> Aspirone: come ha eseguito l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: entra in live e posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> *come hai
<Aspirone> http://prnt.sc/dku6sw
<Aspirone> la partizione da 100 mb l ho creata provandoci a mettere il bootloader  ma non funzionava nemmeno prima
<ExPBoy> !installazione | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Aspirone: a che serve la sda1?
<ExPBoy> a non far partire il boot?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: non hai ancora spiegato il tipo di installazione effettuata
<Aspirone> in che senso tipo di installazione? sto installando lubuntu 16.10 da usb
<Aspirone> non lo so stavo provando a smanettare
<cristian_c> 'stavo provando a smanettare' <- ecco
<cristian_c> Aspirone: segui la guida linkata dal bot
<cristian_c> !gparted | anche questa, Aspirone
<ubot-it> anche questa, Aspirone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<ExPBoy> eh pericoloso smanettare con ubuntu
<Aspirone> http://prnt.sc/dkub8p ho lanciato l'installazione così
<cristian_c> Aspirone: ora le partizioni sono diverse da quelle postate prima
<cristian_c> nella foto precedente
<Aspirone> si le ho sistemate come consigliava la guida
<cristian_c> ok, e il bootloader in /dev/sda
<ExPBoy> Aspirone, ma non sarebbe più facile lanciare l'installazione normalmente e lascisre che faccia tutto in automatico (natralmente prima avrai provato da live)
<Aspirone> dici selezionare la prima opzione prima della parte delle partizioni?
<ExPBoy> Aspirone, le sistema lui le cose
<ExPBoy> se insisti a fare casini non ne esci più
<ExPBoy> e con questo io non ho altro da dire :9
<Aspirone> la prima volta avevo su xp e avevo fatto : cancella disco e installa ubuntu tra quelle opzioni.. e mi ha dato questo problema
<Aspirone> adesso me lo ha dato di nuovo con quelle impostazionii che vi h o mandato
<ExPBoy> avrai selezionato qualche cosa
<ExPBoy> comunque vedi tu
<Aspirone> ma non capisco perchè non vada se ho fatto come nella guida
<Aspirone> è possibile ci sia qualche blocco/protezione che mi impedisce di mettere sto bootloader?
<Aspirone> qualche opzione del bios o non so cosa?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: anche con le due sole partizioni dell'ultima schermata?
<Aspirone> si
<Aspirone> e avendo selezionato sda come nella foto
<cristian_c> Aspirone: ma nell'ultimo tentativo hai impostato /dev/sda per il bootloader?
<cristian_c> Aspirone: però non hai mandato nessuna schermata dell'errore
<cristian_c> Aspirone: hai controllato md5?
<Aspirone> ah cavolo ho già riavviato
<Aspirone> cosa è md5?
<cristian_c> !md5 | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Aspirone> allora si il file l ho controllato
<cristian_c> e combacia il codice?
<Aspirone> si
<cristian_c> manda la schermata d'errore
<Aspirone> ok 5 min e ci arrivo
<gaquils> buongiorno e buona domenica
<fabio_cc> !ciao | gaquils
<ubot-it> gaquils: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gaquils> go riscontrato un piccolo problema con ubuntu 16.10
<fabio_cc> gaquils, esponilo
<gaquils> cioè, ho configurato la vpn con il server dell'ufficio, PPTP... tutto regolare fino a quando non mi disconnetto dalla VPN
<gaquils> cioè non risco più a navigare
<gaquils> di conseguenza sono costretto a riavviare il sistema
<gaquils> per poter utilizzare nuovamente la connessione
<gaquils> ma se faccio il ping con  l'ip 8.8.8.8
<gaquils> funziona
<gaquils> potrebbe essere un problema del DNS
<gaquils> ?
<gaquils> mi chiedo
<fabio_cc> gaquils, dopo la disconnessione dalla vpn hai provato a disabilitare e a riabilitare le funzionalità di rete dal network manager?
<gaquils> si
<gaquils> ma continua a non navigare
<fabio_cc> gaquils, che errore ottieni provando a navigare?
<gaquils> diciamo che è un problemino un po' fastidiosp
<gaquils> firefox mi dice che sono offline
<Aspirone> http://prnt.sc/dkujpv   http://prnt.sc/dkujqc
<Carlin0> Aspirone, se dai ok che succede ?
<Aspirone> niente rimane così
<fabio_cc> gaquils, hai detto che ping 8.8.8.8 funziona. Hai provato ping www.google.it?
<gaquils> si
<gaquils> con google non va
<fabio_cc> gaquils, quindi sembra proprio un problema di dns
<gaquils> l'unica cosa che non ho provato a fare e quella di digitare l'indirizzo ip direttamente sulla barra degli indirizzi di fire
<gaquils> ma, a questo punto, penso che se lo facessi, funzionerebbe
<gaquils> un altro problema che riguarda sempre la vpn è, quello di non riuscire ad attivare lo spit tunneling
<fabio_cc> gaquils, dovresti vedere l'output del comando route -n prima della connessione alla vpn e dopo la disconnessione dalla stessa
<gaquils> cioè, se lo faccio
<cristian_c> !grub | Aspirone
<ubot-it> Aspirone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gaquils> non vedo le risorse della rete dell'ufficio ed inoltre non navigo
<gaquils> ok
<gaquils> provo a dare questo comando
<Aspirone> proverò con boot repair prossima settimana, adesso devo partire.. grazie a tutti
<gaquils> dopo aver dato il comando, che tipo di anomalia devo verificare?
<fabio_cc> gaquils, adesso che ci rifletto, è inutile perché comunque il ping di un ip va, quindi non può essere un problema di gateway
<gaquils> preciso che il problema non si verifica sempre
<fabio_cc> gaquils, controlla questo prima di connetterti alla vpn: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<fabio_cc> gaquils, e controllalo anche dopo, quando ti da il problema
<gaquils> ok...che tipo di anomalia devo cercare nel file?
<fabio_cc> gaquils, vedi se cambia il contenuto
<gaquils> ok
<gaquils> per lo split tunneling
<Carlin0> gaquils, domanda sciocca : ma se ti connetti senza vpn hai lo stesso problema ?
<fabio_cc> gaquils, l'ideale sarebbe che ce lo mostrassi
<gaquils> ?
<gaquils> senza vpn navigo regolare
<gaquils> senza problemi
<Carlin0> quindi il problema sembra + nella vpn che nell'OS
<gaquils> può darsi...
<gaquils> ora faccio un po' di prove e, non appena si verifica il problema, posto il risultato
<gaquils> per ora, grazie
<gaquils> :)
<gaquils> buona domenica a tutti
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, ha detto che aveva il problema dopo la disconnessione dalla vpn, e non durante la connessione
<Carlin0> EmanueleC, sei parente di cristian_c ?
<Carlin0> ops
<Anna93> Salve ragazzi, chi di voi può aiutarmi a capire quale sistema scaricare? purtroppo non sono esperta nel campo
<EmanueleC> su quale hardware?
<Carlin0> !dettagli | Anna93
<ubot-it> Anna93: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Anna93> Modello: Asus EEE PC seashell series. Processore: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N2600 1,60 Ghz. RAM: 1,00GB. SISTEMA: 32 Bit
<Carlin0> Anna93, lubuntu
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<Anna93> scheda video: INTEL(R) Graphics Media Accelerator 3600 series
<Anna93> è l'unico che posso installare?
<Carlin0> Anna93, con quel processor eè la versione che personalmente ti consiglio
<Carlin0> poi liberissima di provarne altre ma saranno molto lente
<Anna93> sisi infatti voglio qualcosa che non me lo rallenti
<Anna93> grazie mille per il consiglio
<AntonioBecce> salve ho un pc un po datato 4 gb di ram e un processore AMD V160 2.4GHz. Volevo sapere se è adatto ad ospitare Ubuntu Gnome
<Carlin0> AntonioBecce, sarebbe meglio lubuntu 32 bit per quella cpu
<AntonioBecce> ma la cpu è ha 64
<Carlin0> se è quella che hai detto è 1 core
<AntonioBecce> si ma è a 64 bit xk dovrei installare un OS a 32 bit?
<Carlin0> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+V160
<mrlmrl> salve, sto usando Lubuntu 15.10 e vado su youtube, ma da ieri non riesco ad aprire i video. Da cosa può dipendere? Grazie
<Carlin0> mrlmrl, prima andavano ?
<Carlin0> mrlmrl, cmq la 15.10 è fuori supporto
<mrlmrl> si prima si: devo scaricare 16.10?
<Carlin0> la 16.04 o la 16.10
<mrlmrl> ok grazie
<mrlmrl> ho scaricato lubuntu 16.10 e messo su una chiave USB. Ora lo voglio installare al posto di lubuntu 15.10. Come procedo? Grazie.
<mrlmrl> Ciao, ho installato Lubuntu 16.10 e l'ho messo su una chiave USB. Vorrei ora installarlo al posto del 15.10 che ho. Come procedo? Grazie.
<mrlmrl> ...
<mrlmrl2> Ciao ho installato Ubuntu 16.10 e messo su una chiave USB. Vorrei ora installarlo al posto del Lubuntu 15.10 che ho. Come procedo? Grazie.
<mrlmrl2> non ho installato: ho scaricato Ubuntu 16.10
<mrlmrl2> ...
<pinguinone> Buongiorno ho un problema con Ubuntu e Aptik posso parlarne qua?
<cristian_c> !info aptik
<ubot-it> Package aptik does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> pinguinone: che è aptik?
<vespman> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno che abbia voglia di aiutarmi a installare driver scheda wifi? non funziona quasi per nulla.. su ubuntu 16.04
<pinguinone> Ciao cristian_c aptik è un programma per fare backup/restore dei pacchetti e della home di Ubuntu
<pinguinone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Aptik
<EmanueleC> pinguinone, che problemi hai con aptik?
<pinguinone> Ho fatto le copie di tutto e restore di tutto tranne che della cartella home
<pinguinone> Ho lanciato la home stamattina (omettendo Virtual Box) ed è da stamattina che sta facendo copia
<cristian_c> !dettagli | vespman
<ubot-it> vespman: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pinguinone> Ora mostra un  "AsyncScheduler: esecuzione sicrona dell'attività (asincronia disabilitata)" e sotto "AsynchScheduler: attività completata con successo Volume 4454 elaborato"
<pinguinone> Io attendo...ma non ci sta mettendo un po' troppo?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: ci sono metodi estremamente più semplici
<pinguinone> Se puoi aiutarmi o darmi qualche imbeccata...
<EmanueleC> pinguinone, ma Ubuntu è su VM?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: 'omettendo virtualbox' <- ?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: addirittura per la home potresti persino andare di dd
<cristian_c> per i pacchetti,
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubot-it> apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<pinguinone> No su un PC datato...ho installato il pc nuovo e volevo ripristinare il tutto. Ho omesso VirtualBox perché sul PC vecchio avevo installato VIrtualBox con windows (su quello nuovo non mi serve) e solo la cartella VIrtualBox occupa più di 100 giga
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FApt#Backup_e_ripristino_delle_applicazioni_installate
<pinguinone> Ok ma i programmi teoricamente aptik dovrebbe averli già backuppati e ripristinati tutti
<pinguinone> Posso provare a fare come indicato ma nel caso fossero già installati va tutto in casino o se ne accorge e non li reinstalla?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: non conosco aptik quindi non so come funziona
<cristian_c> pinguinone: però potresti consultare la documentazione ufficiale del software
<pinguinone> Ho guardato ma non si capisce un'acca
<cristian_c> ed utilizzare le eventuali risorse messe a disposizione dagli svikuppatori
<cristian_c> *svikuppatori
<fabio_cc> [16:44:21] <pinguinone> Ciao cristian_c aptik è un programma per fare backup/restore dei pacchetti e della home di Ubuntu -> nel wiki è scritto a caratteri cubitali che non esegue copie dei file personali
<cristian_c> Aptik non effettua copie di salvataggio dei file e delle cartelle personali. Si consiglia pertanto di salvare una copia dei propri file personali su dispositivi di memoria esterni, oppure di utilizzare altri programmi atti a tale scopo.
<cristian_c> già, vero, fabio_cc
<pinguinone> fabio_cc l'ho letto ma nello screenshot mostrato non vi è il tasto "home" mentre nell'applicazione scaricata e installata c'é
<pinguinone> ho pensato non fosse aggiornato il wiki
<pinguinone> E cmq ... la home non contiene i file personali?
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, appunto, li contiene
<EmanueleC> aptik, fa anche copia dei dati personali: "Home Data - Backs up the contents of the user’s Home directory and restores them on the new system. Backups are incremental, compressed (with gzip) and encrypted (with GPG). duplicity is used as the backend."
<pinguinone> Quindi se c'è il pulsante "home" significa che backuppa e restore anche di quello, no?!?
<EmanueleC> si
<pinguinone>  Quindi la mia supposizione che il wiki non fosse aggiornato è corretta
<EmanueleC> Qui c'è la apgina ufficiale del software e con le sue caratteristiche: http://www.teejeetech.in/p/aptik.html
<vespman> ecco il problema, qualcuno mi sa aiutare   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23648656/
<EmanueleC> si
<cristian_c> pinguinone: ' Problemi in questa pagina? Segnalali in questa discussione.' <- leggi
<EmanueleC> Comunque, devi seguire sempre la guida sui siti ufficiali del software.
<pinguinone> Perfetto
<cristian_c> vespman: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> vespman: hai provato con 16.10?
<pinguinone> Ora una domanda ancora: "http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FApt#Backup_e_ripristino_delle_applicazioni_installate"
<cristian_c> vespman: e  in sessione di prova come va il wifi?
<fabio_cc> pinguinone, per i pacchetti, ti consiglio di seguire quanto detto da cristian_c; per la home ti consiglio rsync: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Rsync
<pinguinone> se una parte delle app sono già installate e seguo questa guida il tutto fa casino oppure se ne accorge e semplicemente non le rinstalla?
<vespman> cristian_c: non ho provato col 16.10 e neppure in sessione prova ( dici con unetbootin vero?)
<cristian_c> pinguinone: nel pc di origine
<vespman> il comano che mi hai dato dice che devo eseguirlo come super utente, metto sudo davanti ? cristian_c
<cristian_c> pinguinone: quello riguarda il backup, ma tu ti sei orientato su questo aptik, che fai fatica a maneggiare
<cristian_c> vespman: qui non si consiglia unetbootin
<cristian_c> vespman: la sessione di prova la mandi dal dvd o dall'usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin | vespman
<ubot-it> vespman: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<vespman> aiuto.. troppa roba..
<vespman> una cosa per volta..
<cristian_c> pinguinone: tra l'altro per il backup c'è un intero portale dedicato sul wiki, con diverse guide/software citati, se hai problemi con aptik
<pinguinone> cristian_c: hai ragione, ma l'ho fatto solo perché ho trovato quella come soluzione...
<vespman> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKJBGM94iB ecco cristian_c
<cristian_c> pinguinone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<pinguinone> aptik sembra andare bene, almeno per tutto tranne che per la home
<cristian_c> pinguinone: e allora prova come suggerito da fabio_cc
<vespman> no scusa cristian_c  questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23648683/
<pinguinone> che a questo punto provo a fare con rsync
<pinguinone> cristian_c: ma per i pacchetti la soluzione indicata da te funziona anche se qualche pacchetto è già stato installato?
<cristian_c> pinguinone: a volte le soluzioni semplici sono le più efficaci
<EmanueleC> pinguinone, per i backup, su Ubuntu hai su impostazioni di sistema, il software di backup.
<cristian_c> vespman: ho i privati disabilitati, il canale di supporto non sta qui per caso
<vespman> ok..
<pinguinone> EmanueleC sì è vero ma in questo caso mi serve il backup per poi ripristinare su un'altro pc
<vespman> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> driver=rtl8723be
<cristian_c> vespman: io ti consiglio di fare un test in sessione di prova
<EmanueleC> pinguinone, scegli come disco di backup, un disco esterno, poi lo inserisci sul PC nuovo, e fai il ripristino.
<cristian_c> e se continua a non andare provare direttamente con la 16.10 in sessione di prova
<pinguinone> So simple?!?
<vespman> quindi con la chiavetta live dici? prima provo con 16.04 e poi 16.10?
<cristian_c> !info dejadup
<ubot-it> Package dejadup does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info deja-dup
<ubot-it> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 34.2-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 313 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<cristian_c> vespman: esatto
<vespman> ok... ho iniziato a scaricarli entrambi..
<vespman> io uso unetbootin, lo so usare quello.. rufus no..
<vespman> qui su ubuntu
<vespman> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> vespman: rufus è consigliato perché digerito bene o male dalla maggior parte dei pc
<EmanueleC> unetbootin non supporta UEFI. Se devi instalalre in modalità UEFI: Rufusi -> schema partizionamento GPT/UEFI.
<cristian_c> vespman: unetbootin tratta il boot in modo particolare, e non viene digerito da tutti i pc
<cristian_c> per questo se ne sconsiglia l'uso
<vespman> ma su questo sono riuscito a installare.. o dici che potrebbe avere creato quei problemi?
<cristian_c> EmanueleC: sì
<vespman> ragazzi, ma nessuno abita a milano? sono disposto a pagarvi se me lo sistemate sto wifi
<vespman> io non sono bravo come voi
<fabio_cc> vespman, ma ti stanno aiutando, segui quello che ti viene detto7
<vespman> rufus va su windows... volevo farlo da qua.. cmq ok.. provo.. ma poi mi impappino da qualche parte.. già lo so
<fabio_cc> vespman, su ubuntu c'è il creatore dischi di avvio
<vespman> e va bene anche quello? perchè windows lo odio.. si impalla sempre.. poi nn lo accendo mai mi farà 3 ore di aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> vespman, se sei su ubuntu usa il "creatore dischi di avvio" se sei su windows usa rufus
<vespman> oook
<vespman> grazie fabio_cc
<vespman> devo formattare da zero la chiavetta prima? la formatto fat32 giusto?
<cristian_c> EmanueleC: anche se qui non è chiarissimo: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin/
<cristian_c> vespman: sì, su 16.04 puoi usare creatore dischi d'avvio, oppure dd
<fabio_cc> vespman, ci pensa l'applicazione
<cristian_c> EmanueleC: anzi ,in realtà c'è proprio un paragrafo della guida dedicato a uefi, quindi...
<vespman> EmanueleC: il link è in tedesco.. non lo capisco.. però vedo che è su unetbootin.. non lo uso alora.. uso gestore dischi avvio..
<EmanueleC> cristian_c. Lo dico per esperienza diretta e di molti utenti. Con unetbootin con UEFI non funziona, oltre il fatto che spesso da problemi.
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggatello
<cristian_c> EmanueleC: significa che può non funzionare in base a come lo si è impostato, per questo si consiglia rufus, con windows
<Xena-M2> buona sera. ho scritto il file iso con rufus. ieri ho provato a far partire il tutto e ce l'ho fatta ma, poichè non avevo connessione wifi non sono andata avanti con l'installazione. Volevo farlo adesso ma mi si è ripresentato lo stesso problema: non mi trova la chiavetta quando sono nel Bios :(
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: non serve *strettamente* una connessione per portare a termine l'installazione
<fabio_cc> Xena-M2, hai controllato il checksum md5 della iso?
<cristian_c> del sistema
<Xena-M2> si @fabio_cc, è ok
<fabio_cc> Xena-M2, si tratta di un pc vecchio?
<disvolo77> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | disvolo77
<ubot-it> disvolo77: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<disvolo77> posso chiedere supporto a qlcn?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | disvolo77
<ubot-it> disvolo77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Xena-M2> no è un asus n45vz. l'ho comprato 3 anni fa ma è un i7 e ha 16gb di ram
<Xena-M2> n56vz sorry
<fabio_cc> Xena-M2, ma questo problema si presenta sempre? da quello che hai scritto sembrava che ieri funzionasseù
<disvolo77> ho scaricato il file .iso dell'ultims versione di ubuntu, ma non so come procedere...
<fabio_cc> disvolo77, sei su ubuntu o su win?
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: ma la chiavetta viene vista da windows ora?
<Xena-M2> si ieri funzionava, per questo mi sembra strano. ho provato pure a riscrivere la chiavetta ma nnt
<disvolo77> ora su win. vorrei installare ubuntu su un altro pc
<Xena-M2> sisi e dentro mi dice che c'è ubuntu 16.04
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | disvolo77
<ubot-it> disvolo77: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: come è messo il bios?
<disvolo77> allora:sul pc dove voglio installare ubuntu ho opensuse
<fabio_cc> disvolo77, questo non ha importanza
<Xena-M2> in che senso cristian_c
<fabio_cc> disvolo77, se vuoi creare la pendrive da win, usa rufus
<cristian_c> disvolo77: non importa, puoi creare la usb anche da windows
<disvolo77> ah.ok.grazie
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: bios uefi, giusto?
<Xena-M2> cristian_c sisi
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: poi ho pensato a una cosa
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: hai windows 10 sull'asus
<cristian_c> ?
<Xena-M2> si
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: allora su windows disattiva 'avvio rapido'
<Xena-M2> cristian_c fatto
<disvolo77> scaricato rufus
<fabio_cc> disvolo77, ora, usalo :)
<disvolo77> si......come???? :(
<Xena-M2> cristian_c, fabio_cc e ubot-it, strano vero? cosa può essere?
<fabio_cc> disvolo77, ti è stata linkata una guida
<fabio_cc> Xena-M2, sei hai disattivato fastboot, adesso devi provare
<disvolo77> scusami...non l'avevo vista
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: ?
<fabio_cc> Xena-M2, vuoi dire che lo avevi già fatto?
<Xena-M2> cristian_c fabio_cc sisi, già il pc è senza fast boot
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci con 'strano'
<Xena-M2> cristian_c che ieri mi funzionava tutto e oggi no
<f843d0> Restano pur sempre remote possibilita' concernenti fault hardware (in questo caso la chiavetta, forse)
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: potrebbe essere dovuto allo stato di ibernazione ibrida attivo su windows
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: se disattivi 'avvio rapido' si spegne completamente
<cristian_c> il pc, quando lo spegni.
<Xena-M2> cristian_c penso di si. c'è qualcosa di particolare che dovrei notare se non si spegnesse completamente?
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: se l'hai disattivato, il boot di windows durerà di più
<cristian_c> se invece è attivo, windows si apre quasi istantaneamente
<cristian_c> perchè in realtà è ibernato
<Xena-M2> cristian_c allora si, è disattivato perchè dura decisamente di più l'avvio
<cristian_c> ibernare = quando lo accendi trovi il desktop esattamente come lo avevi lasciato prima di ibernarlo
<cristian_c> (comprese le finestre aperte)
<fabio_cc> Xena-M2, come ha detto f843d0, potrebbe essere un problema hw della pendrive
<Xena-M2> cristian_c si riavvia completamente
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: ?
<Xena-M2> fabio_cc che ieri mi funzionava e oggi no? provo con un'altra pendrive e vediamo come va
<Xena-M2> cristian_c nessuna finestra aperta
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: non intendevo pra
<cristian_c> *ora
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: dopo disattivazione avvio rapido, e spegnimento pc
<cristian_c> quando lo riaccendi, il bios vede la pendrive?
<Xena-M2> cristian_c no non vede la pendrive e non compare nemmeno la voce removable device, il secure boot è disabilitato e il fast boot pure. tra ieri e oggi ho spento e riacceso più volte il pc e decisamente perde più tempo del solito.
<free> ciao a tutti! Sto avendo dei seri problemi dopo aver installato ubuntu 16.10 , qui si possono esporre i problemi?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | free
<ubot-it> free: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: allora fai come suggerito e prova con un'altra pendrive
<cristian_c> Xena-M2: oppure masterizza un dvd
<Xena-M2> cristian_c ok. grazie a tutti per la disponibilità :)
<free> Il mio problema è che dopo l'installazione il grub mi rimanda a una schermata nera con un trattino bianco lampeggiante che rimanda dopo un certo lasso di tempo a una shell
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | free
<ubot-it> free: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> esatto
<free> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0JgWj5JZhv
<gigirock> free, ma cosa stai facendo ?
<free> non va bene? Scusatemi ma sto facendo meglio che posso. Ho fatto un copia incolla di quello che mi appare quando dal grub scelgo di avviare Ubuntu
<gigirock> free, ok sono arrivato adesso e non avevo capito
<gigirock> free, che altro os c'e' su quel pc ?
<free> nessuno
<gigirock> ok e nel bios e' stato disattivato secure boot ?
<gigirock> free, ha mai funzionato ubuntu su quel pc ?
<free> sisi , e ho modificato anche EFi con LEGACY ( questo seguendo una guida trovata in rete)
<free> si ,fino a oggi si , poi ho avuto l'idea di passare a Ubuntu 16.04 e da li in poi ho avuto sempre questo problema
<gigirock> e prima che versione avevi ?
<free> avevo la versione 16.10
<fabio_cc> free, fores 15.10?
<fabio_cc> *forse
<free> nono avevo la 16.10
<fabio_cc> free, gigirock ti ha chiesto che versione avevi prima che si presentasse il problema
<free> prima avevo la versione 16.10
<fabio_cc> free, 16.10 è l'ultima
<free> volevo tornare alle 16.04 perchè era lts
<fabio_cc> free, e hai affermato che non ti funziona
<fabio_cc> free, rileggi il tuo paste
<free> esatto,prima avevo quella , poi ho cercato di tornare alle 16.04 ma ha inziato a presentarsi questo problema , così ho pensato che tornare alla 16.10 risolvesse ma anche con quella il problema persiste
<fabio_cc> free, in live funziona?
<free> in live si
<gigirock> free, se tutto va bene non hai sistemato grub... si vede il menu di grub all'inizio ?
<free> il grub è quel menu che ti chiede quale OS far partire?(scusa la mia ignoranza) nel caso sia quello allora sì
<free> ho provato anche a far partire la recovery mode ma niente
<plosss> ciao qualcuno può darmi una mano? sono un nuovo utente e ho un unico problema, la connessione wifi. Si collega pochi secondi poi non funziona più, poi riprende. Le ho provate tutte ma niente..
<cristian_c> plosss: ora stai scrivendo dal pc con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> free: hai fatto male a impostare 'legacy' seguendo 'una guida in rete'
<plosss> no ora no perchè ho provato a dare dei comandi da terminale e ho peggiorato la situazione.. non si accende più
<cristian_c> plosss: magari spiega che comandi hai digitato
<free> Quindi dovrei rimpostare il bios su EFI?
<fabio_cc> free, hai controllato che in live sia rilevato l'hd del pc?
<cristian_c> free: nel senso, ok che non c'è windows
<free> in realtà no, come posso fare? In live l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stato provare Boot-repair
<cristian_c> free: però se è un pc uefi, puoi usare tranquillamente la modalità uefi
<cristian_c> free: c'è freedos?
<free> cristian_c: non so cosa sia freedos
<plosss> lsmod | grep rtl8
<cristian_c> free: poi ti suggerisco di usare tranquillamente la 16.10
<cristian_c> free: se il pc è nuovo, forse hai pochi motivi per usare la 16.04
<cristian_c> plosss: lsmod non fa danni
<cristian_c> plosss: altri comandi digitati?
<plosss> sudo apt-get install build-essential git       git clone https://github.com/lwfinger    rtlwifi_new    make
<cristian_c> free: ok, com'è partizionato attualmente il pc?
<cristian_c> free: riesci a mandare una live della 16.10?
<plosss> sudo make install
<cristian_c> plosss: ok, hai scaricato dei driver da github, li hai compilati e installati
<cristian_c> plosss: e poi?
<plosss> ho fatto il reboot e non si avvia più nulla... schermata nera con indicazioni di problema kernel.. non è la prima volta
<free> cristian_c: ora avvio la live , in che senso mandare una live? una foto del partizionamento intendi?
<plosss> penso di aver installato qualcosa di sbagliato
<cristian_c> plosss: sicuro di non aver dato altri comandi oltre a quelli citati?
<cristian_c> free: entrambe
<cristian_c> avviare la live e poi manda anche una foto delle partizioni da live
<plosss> si si solo questo..
<cristian_c> plosss: beh, assai strano
<cristian_c> plosss: puoi avviare la modalità di ripristino?
<plosss> si l'ho fatto ma non cambia, rimane così.. infatti l'ultima volta ho reinstallato direttamente ubuntu
<cristian_c> plosss: no, ti  chiedo se puoi entrare ora in modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> plosss: forse non hai chiara la richiesta
<mrlmrl> Ho scaricato Ubuntu 16.10 su una chiave usb. Adesso vorrei installarlo al posto di Lubuntu 15.10. Come procedo? Grazie.
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: di che pc parliamo?
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: ma se non sbaglio sei già passato ieri?
<cristian_c> *.
<mrlmrl> il mio pc è un fisso un pò obsoleto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | mrlmrl
<ubot-it> mrlmrl: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<plosss> ci provo
<cristian_c> plosss: ora da dove stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> da un pc?
<plosss> si da un altro
<cristian_c> plosss: una volta nel grub, scegli la voce modalità di ripristino
<free> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VyLIwsVjT3evtfScqhJs?signature=116d96ea1fc7cc7f9892e50edd6851d0d276925816f9dd617d2c54971bc2eede&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIwODc1MzV9
<free> questo è il partizionamento
<cristian_c> plosss: pupi collegare il pc con problemi via cavo?
<cristian_c> *puoi
<mrlmrl> ubot-it: c'è un comando per inviare tutti questi dati dal terminale?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> free: ok
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: li pupi scrivere a mano qui ;)
<plosss> si si
<free> cristian_c: la live funziona normalmente
<cristian_c> free: ok, hai già un ubuntu installato
<mrlmrl> purtroppo non ci crederai ma fatico a trovarli...
<cristian_c> free: hai comunque controllato md5?
<plosss> se riesco a entrare nel pc difettoso si
<cristian_c> plosss: bene, colllega il cavo a quel pc
<free> cristian_c: cosa è md5?
<cristian_c> plosss: cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> plosss: poi da modalità di ripristino scegli shell di root
<plosss> ok
<cristian_c> !md5 | free
<ubot-it> free: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: stai scrivendo da lubuntu?
<mrlmrl> si
<mrlmrl> lubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: apri un terminale
<mrlmrl> come si fa?
<plosss> no un attimo.. scusami.. se stacco il cavo ethernet non posso digitare qua
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: ctrl+alt+t
<mrlmrl> fatto
<cristian_c> plosss: anche questo pc non ha connessione wifi?
<plosss> questo si
<plosss> è windows e funziona
<cristian_c> plosss: ok, stacca il cavo ethernet da questo pc e attaccalo al pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: digita: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | mrlmrl
<ubot-it> mrlmrl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<plosss> ok poi?
<cristian_c> plosss: dal pc con ubuntu vai in modalità di ripristino, poi scegli shell di root
<cristian_c> plosss: avverti quando sei lì
<plosss> ok ci sono shell con privilegi di root
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> plosss: 16.10 , giusto?
<plosss> no 16.04
<cristian_c> ok
<plosss> chiede una password
<cristian_c> plosss: digitala
<mrlmrl> fatto
<plosss> ok
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: hai incollato su pastebin?
<mrlmrl> si
<cristian_c> plosss: ti ha restituito il prompt?
<plosss> si
<plosss> cosa scrivo?
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: incolla il link della pagina
<cristian_c> plosss: ifconfig -a
<mrlmrl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23649329/
<plosss> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> product: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: la vedo dura per ubuntu
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: lubuntu mi sembra una buona soluzione per quel pc
<mrlmrl> cristian_c ok hai un consiglio perchè non riesco più ad aprire i video di youtube
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: hai anche poca ram, 1 gb
<mrlmrl> mi è stato detto che Lubuntu 15.10 è obsoleto.
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: qualunque *buntu 15.10 è obsoleto
<mrlmrl> Che versione di Lubuntu mi consiglieresti?
<cristian_c> non è questione di ubuntu o lubuntu
<mrlmrl> ok
<cristian_c> è che 15.10 è proprio vecchia
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: va bene anche lubuntu 16.10
<mrlmrl> con lubuntu 16.10 posso vedere youtube?
<plosss> ora che devo fare?
<f843d0> mrlmrl: prova in live, anche se sara` una sofferenza
<f843d0> plosss: magari ci fai vedere che restituisce?
<f843d0> !paste | plosss
<ubot-it> plosss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> poi, mrlmrl
<cristian_c> product: G86 [GeForce 8500 GT]
<cristian_c> con driver nouveau
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: hai anche una scheda grafica un po' sfigatella, più che altro per i driver
<mrlmrl> intallo lubuntu 16.10?
<plosss> come faccio? sto digitando da un altro pc e ho fatto quello che mi hai detto nel pc che non funziona
<cristian_c> mrlmrl: testala in sessione di prova
<mrlmrl> ok
<mrlmrl> grazie
<cristian_c> plosss: una foto
<cristian_c> !image | ploss
<ubot-it> ploss: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> !image | plosss
<ubot-it> plosss: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<free> cristian_c: sto cercando di verificarne l'integrità con winMD5Sum ma ogni volta mi va in crash
<cristian_c> free: il programma winmd5sum?
<free> cristian_c: si perche il pc da dove avevo preso la iso gira con windows quindi ho usato quello
<cristian_c> free: strano
<cristian_c> fammi pensare a un metodo alternativo
<free> cristian_c: Ho anche provato con un altro distro (elementary ) oggi pomeriggio ma il problema rimane
<cristian_c> free: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/hash_my_files.html
<cristian_c> come alternativa a winmd5sum
<cristian_c> (la prima che ho trovato)
<cristian_c> diavolo77: spiega esattamente il problrma
<cristian_c> *problema
<diavolo77> risolto...
<free> cristian_c: da è uscito un numero sotto il campo MD5 Sum
<diavolo77> no...non ho risolto proprio un bel niente
<cristian_c> diavolo77: eh, dicci anche come
<diavolo77> alle partizioni non riesto  installare
<cristian_c> free: il software ti serve solo per restituire il codice md5 del file scaricato
<diavolo77> mi dice che non è stato definito nessun file system di root
<cristian_c> free: confronta il risultato con quello nella lista linkata prima
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<diavolo77> mi dice di correggere dal partizionamento
<cristian_c> diavolo77: ma poi perché partizionamento manuale?
<free> cristian_c: il numero è lo stesso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> free: e la live va e il sistema instalato non boota
<cristian_c> a prescindere dalla versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *se
<cristian_c> *installato
<cristian_c> free: si possono fare ipotesi. tra cui hard disk che ti sta abbandonando
<free> cristian_c:cosa posso fare a riguardo?
<free> cristian_c: il computer ha pochi mesi di vita
<cristian_c> free: è un portatile?
<free> si
<cristian_c> ah, lenovo, ok
<fabio_cc> free, una possibilità è provare il parametro rootdelay in grub
<free> cioè?
<cristian_c> free: puoi postare una schermata del boot?
<free> il boot quale è? quella lista che decide cosa far partire in ordine?
<cristian_c> free: mandaci una foto dell'accensione
<free> cristian_c: all'accensione parte il grub
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> free: ok, ma postaci una schermata con errori e quant'altro
<free> ok provvedo subito
<fabio_cc> free, dopo aver postato la foto, seguendo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio#Opzioni_personalizzate dovrai cambiare alcuni parametri di avvio
<cristian_c> free: mi è venutp un dubbio
<free> Ma l'avvio senza Live o con Live?
<fabio_cc> free, senza
<cristian_c> free: non è che hai smanettato troppo con uefi?
<cristian_c> free: che diceva la guida?
<free> un po ho pasticciato lo ammetto, ho seguito più guide in relatà e i passaggi in particolare non me li ricordo
<fabio_cc> free, bisognerebbe sapere se il bios è in modalità legacy o UEFI
<fabio_cc> free, inoltre, se hai modificato tale impostazione dopo aver installato, devi reinstallare da zero
<free> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Pc2KoVJRMUpvsDDBYFQw?signature=be30ae5987b0205d362f61bd438d84ecb834f0581b847ce055de574b9e0dee49&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIwODk4MTN9
<free> questo è l'errore che ricevo quando dal grub clicco su Ubuntu
<free> iIl bios è in modalità Legacy
<fabio_cc> free, ma l'hai impostato in legacy prima o dopo aver installato ubuntu?
<free> fabio_cc: prima di installarlo
<fabio_cc> free, ok
<fabio_cc> free, allora adesso andiamo per esclusione
<fabio_cc> free, per toglierci un dubbio, dovresti nuovamente avviare in live, e da gparted, verificare l'UUID del disco
<fabio_cc> free, che sia uguale a quello che vedi nella schermata di cui hai postato la foto
<free> fabio_cc: ok, mi devi siegare cosa è l'UUID perche non so dove sia ... inoltre non ho ancora seguito la guida al link che mi hai dato
<free> quale faccio prima?
<fabio_cc> free, intanto facciamo questa verifica, che tanto si fa in live
<fabio_cc> free, avvii ubuntu in live, apri gparted
<fabio_cc> free, poi click col destro su /dev/sda1
<fabio_cc> free, scegli Informazione
<fabio_cc> free, già ci senti andato prima, in gparted, devi fare la stessa cosa di prima
<free> fabio_cc: va bene , eseguo
<fabio_cc> free, è solo per sicurezza, quasi sicuramente è corretto
<diavolo77> quindi non devo fare il partizionamento manuale?
<diavolo77> faccio formattare e installare tutto a lui?
<cristian_c> diavolo77: c'è l'opzione nell'installer
<cristian_c> diavolo77: ma l'hai letta la guida wiki all'installazione?
<diavolo77> hmm... ed io che pensavo di fare una bella cosa...
<diavolo77> quindi torno indietro e faccio fare tutto a lui
<cristian_c> diavolo77: ma l'hai letta la guida wiki all'installazione?
<diavolo77> no...dove la trovo?
<cristian_c> !installazione | diavolo77
<ubot-it> diavolo77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<diavolo77> cmq adesso sta installando
<cristian_c> diavolo77: per il futuro, attieniti alla documentazione ufficiale e al wiki della comunità di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | diavolo77
<ubot-it> diavolo77: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<diavolo77> ragazzi vi chiedo scusa
<cristian_c> !wiki | diavolo77
<ubot-it> diavolo77: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<diavolo77> e vi ringrazio per la pazienza
<cristian_c> free: come mai sei uscito dal canale?
<fabio_cc> free, spero che tu sia ancora in live perché dovremmo farti controllare anche un'altra cosa
<free> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ucgULWBcSGi0a6uglOFa?signature=dcac6133bcb2a7331cbe5377cbb85247417a0f52802084f5b6c7659db1d60062&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIwOTA2Mjl9
<free> ecco
<free> scusate ma la mia linea ogni tanto salta
<cristian_c> free: una risoluzione 4k della foto no?
<cristian_c> ah, no , pensavo fosse troppo risoluta
<fabio_cc> free, primo dubbio tolto, l'UUID è lo stesso di quello riportato nel messaggio d'errore
<fabio_cc> free, sei ancora dentro con la live?
<free> si
<fabio_cc> free, allora apri il terminale: sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> free, e manda foto
<free> mi è uscito il segno " >  "
<cristian_c> free: digita bene
<cristian_c> è una ellle
<cristian_c> elle
<cristian_c> plosss: ecco
<plosss> scusate è saltata la connessione
<cristian_c> plosss: sei in una shell di root?
<plosss> ho ripristinato tutto
<cristian_c> col cavo collegato
<plosss> sono su ubuntu
<cristian_c> plosss: e come hai fatto?
<plosss> ho reinstallato
<plosss> ho cmq il problema del wifi
<free> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dBj7vOZ6T7aYp3TXLunn?signature=a7e7b5ed122cfb6c9c33d3b8c9fa1b12a24601e4a95ab41306af7a8fe89cd72b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIwOTA5ODl9
<free> ecco la foto
<cristian_c> plosss: 16.10?
<plosss> no 16.04
<cristian_c> free: sì, sei decisamente in legscy
<cristian_c> legacy
<cristian_c> plosss: e in 16.10 il wifi va?
<plosss> no non andava, ne in kubuntu ne in linux mint
<plosss> li ho provati un pò tutti e ora ho 16.04
<fabio_cc> free, ok adesso, riavvia normalmente, ma fermati in grub
<plosss> cioè si connette, ma non c'è traffico dati, e si disconnette e continua a fare quesa cosa
<cristian_c> plosss: quindi il wifi non va neanche con kubuntu 16.10 in live?
<fabio_cc> free, aspetta un attimo
<fabio_cc> free, sei ancora in live?
<free> fabio_cc: no, sono gia in grub
<plosss> va ma per pochi minuti
<fabio_cc> free, ok
<fabio_cc> free, ora premi c
<plosss> come in tutte le distro che ho provato
<cristian_c> plosss: ok, fai una prova
<cristian_c> plosss: peova a disattivare ipv6
<cristian_c> plosss: dalle impostazioni del network manager
<fabio_cc> free, dovresti visualizzare una riga di opzioni del kernel
<free> fabio_cc: sisi mi si è aperta
<free> inzia con "grub>  "
<fabio_cc> free, intanto togli splash
<plosss> ok fatto
<plosss> ho messo ignora
<free> fabio_cc: cosa devo digitare per togliere splash?
<cristian_c> plosss: bene, e quindi imposta ipv4 come predefinita
<fabio_cc> free, non riesci a editare la riga normalmete
<fabio_cc> normalmente?
<cristian_c> plosss: tramite l'apposita casella
<fabio_cc> free, con tasti freccia, backspace, etc...?
<plosss> ok dove dice automatico dhpc
<cristian_c> free: ma il grub ti appare, prima di andare in grub console?
<free> fabio_cc: in che senso? ci posso digitare (come se fosse il terminale insomma)
<free> cristian_c : si mi appare la scelta tra ubuntu e altre 2- 3 opzioni
<fabio_cc> free, appunto
<fabio_cc> free, scusa
<fabio_cc> free, credo di aver sbaglliato il tasto da farti premere
<cristian_c> plosss: alt
<fabio_cc> free, dovevi premere 'e', non 'c'
<fabio_cc> free, mi sono confuso
<cristian_c> plosss: network manager ha alcune schede
<cristian_c> plosss: una ipv6 dal quale hai impostato su ignora
<cristian_c> plosss: un'altra è ipv4, dove semplicemente spunti la casellina per rendere quel tipo predefinito
<plosss> io non sono entrato su network manager, sto modificando da connessioni di rete
<fabio_cc> free, per riavviare da grub console, credo che tu debba digitare "reboot"
<fabio_cc> free, opppure boot
<plosss> devo scaricarlo da ubuntu software?
<cristian_c> plosss: sì, beh, se hai le stesse schermate, ok
<cristian_c> !nm | plosss
<ubot-it> plosss: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> plosss: no, ci accedi dall'applet indicatore di rete
<free> fabio_cc: adesso sono di nuovo nel menu del grub
<fabio_cc> free, adesso premi e
<fabio_cc> free, cosa visualizzi?
<free> fabio_cc: ci sono , elimino splash quindi?
<cristian_c> free: anche quiet
<cristian_c> free: elimina quiet splash
<fabio_cc> free, un attimo
<plosss> non sò ma si trova nella dash?
<cristian_c> plosss: no no, sul pannello
<cristian_c> plosss: l'icona di rete
<cristian_c> wifi/rete
<fabio_cc> free, si togli anche quiet e poi aggiungi rootdelay=125
<plosss> ah si ok
<plosss> ho messo ipv4
<cristian_c> plosss: salva le modifiche
<cristian_c> plosss: chiudi le impostazioni
<cristian_c> plosss: e infine riavvia il sistema
<plosss> ok ora provo
<fabio_cc> free, adesso invio
<free> fabio_cc: ok , mi va a capo la scritta $vt_handoff
<fabio_cc> free, no aspetta
<cristian_c> free: io la cancellerei proprio $vt_handoff
<free> cristian_c: va bene
<fabio_cc> free, poi f10 per confermare
<cristian_c> free: hai canellato quiet splash?
<cristian_c> *cancellato
<cristian_c> ecco
<fabio_cc> -.-
<cristian_c> free: hai canellato quiet splash?
<free> cristian_c: si , adesso dopo aver premuto f10 mi ha dato una schermata
<cristian_c> ok, quale?
<free> mando la foto
<cristian_c> benw
<fabio_cc> free, si
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<free> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kwoK0pPUSTNQWrIjd86o?signature=9bca23eab2179bfc98e46ad52f373251f28be89de0b3b87c9c43ee7312e54d11&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIwOTI3NDV9
<free> ecco la schermata
<giorgio> Buona sera, ho un problema serio riguardante il ppa, ecco il paste degli errori:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23649721/ , spero che qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare
<plosss> ecco.. mi appare l'icona come collegato, sono riuscito ad entrare in una pagina ma poi si è bloccato..
<fabio_cc> free, prima avevi quelle righe Running /scripts/ etc....  ?
<cristian_c> plosss: 'bloccato'?
<fabio_cc> free, prima di provare questa modifica
<free> fabio_cc: no prima no
<cristian_c> giorgio: qui non si da supporto a sistemi danneggiati da repository di terze parti
<plosss> si risulta collegato ma non c'è traffico dati
<cristian_c> !ppa | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<plosss> ora sono collegato col cavo
<fabio_cc> free, possiamo fare un ultima prova raddoppiando il tempo, praticamente devi fare le stesse modifiche di prima ma mettendo rootdelay=250
<free> fabio_cc: dove le devo mettere queste modifiche?
<fabio_cc> free, devi ripetere quello che hai fatto prima
<fabio_cc> free, tasto e da grub
<cristian_c> free: il problema l'hai riscontrato in diverse installazioni?
<fabio_cc> free, etc...
<cristian_c> free: con diversi partizionamenti
<free> cristian_c : con ubuntu ed elementary
<cristian_c> plosss: nel senso di 'pagina irraggiungibile'?
<plosss> si si
<cristian_c> plosss: hai provato a pingare il router?
<plosss> cioè?
<fabio_cc> free, fai quest'ultima prova e se non va poi facciamo un controllo da live
<giorgio> scusate, esiste un fix per il ppa?
<cristian_c> plosss: apri un terminale
<free> fabio_cc: sono tornato nel grub, ho tolto splash , quiet e l'altro
<cristian_c> plosss: conosci l'ip locale del tuo router?
<cristian_c> free: ok
<plosss> si
<fabio_cc> free, ok metti rootdelay=250
<cristian_c> giorgio: ora leggo il paste
<plosss> ping
<cristian_c> giorgio: non si capisce a cosa si riferisca quel paste
<cristian_c> giorgio: da dove l'hai preso?
<cristian_c> plosss: ?
<cristian_c> plosss: mica qui va dato
<plosss> devo scrivere ping sul terminale si intendeva
<free> fabio_cc: è apparse una schermata nuova
<fabio_cc> free, foto
<giorgio445> buona sera, avevo una domanda, è possibile eseguire un traceroute, eliminando gli asterischi, ricavando l' hostname?
<free> fabio_cc: è ripartito , è tornata la schermata di prima
<fabio_cc> free, l'avevi messo rootdelay=250 ?
<free> sì
<fabio_cc> free, direi che l'hd ha problemi, adesso riavvia con la live
<fabio_cc> free, che facciamo una verifica
<free> fabio_cc: non so se è un info utile ma ho un ssd
<cristian_c> giorgio445: ma tu sei giorgio di poco fa
<cristian_c> quello col ppa
<fabio_cc> free, probabilmente anche rotto
<free> fabio_cc: sono tornato in live
<fabio_cc> free, ok
<fabio_cc> free, apri Dischi, dalla dash
<free> fabio_cc: fatto
<fabio_cc> free, è visualizzato il tuo hd, a sinistra?
<free> fabio_cc: sì
<fabio_cc> free, selezionalo
<free> ci sono
<giorgio445> @cristian_c , si , ma sono stato disconnesso,
<giorgio445> dal server
<fabio_cc> free, adesso clicca sul pulsante con le 3 barrette orizzontali, a destra, in alto
<fabio_cc> free, scegli dati e test smart
<fabio_cc> free, e manda foto
<cristian_c> giorgio445: rientri, cambiando nick e domanda? :D
<giorgio445> @cristian_c , sono stato disconnesso, diceva: username già in uso, ho cambaito domanda, perchè se non riesco ad installare tramite ppa il traceoute avanzato, speravo che
<giorgio445> tramite terminale si potesse fare
<giorgio445> :-(
<cristian_c> giorgio445: vorrei sapere da dove hai preso quel paste
<cristian_c> che hai linkato prima
<giorgio445> dal sistema, dal terminale, eseguendo il comando: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ekozincew/ppa"
<free> fabio_cc:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cn5nBJQ5Qb6xEFneBnwf?signature=e7bf397e600b95fd67a0acb37c54d88baccc50469e1a2205d83584bb58dd2c71&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIwOTM4MDd9
<fabio_cc> free, smart è ok
<fabio_cc> free, adesso prova a montarlo, lo vedi nella barra a sinistra? sul desktop
<free> si
<fabio_cc> free, aprilo
<free> aperto
<cristian_c> giorgio445: beh, la domanda mi sembra poco appropriata per il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<fabio_cc> free, vedi il contenuto?
<cristian_c> perciò.....
<cristian_c> !chat | giorgio445
<ubot-it> giorgio445: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<free> fabio_cc: c'è una barra con scritto filesystem partition 1 248gb
<fabio_cc> free, si cliccalo
<fabio_cc> free, dovrebbe montarlo a aprirlo
<cristian_c> uhm
<free> fabio_cc: penso sia montato
<fabio_cc> free, deve aprirtelo
<free> fabio_cc: ci sono tutte le cartelle
<fabio_cc> free, nel gestore file, dovresti vedere il contenuto
<fabio_cc> free, manda foto
<free> fabio_cc:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3cy4bGBTiuf5MM4DwuPM?signature=d68231bca863be292e7af2cac408d2cbf803cb28105fa258ac2ff6e9a8288c66&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODIwOTQyMjZ9
<cristian_c> che strano
<cristian_c> sembra il contenuto di una live
<cristian_c> e non di un sistema installato
<free> sono in una live
<cristian_c> no, errore mio
<cristian_c> ho controllato ora, scusa
<fabio_cc> free, una prova
<fabio_cc> free, riavvia normalmente, e quando arrivi a (initramfs), digita exit e premi invio
<Blake> buona sera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Blake
<ubot-it> Blake: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Blake> avrei domande su problemi che sto avendo con ubuntu
<Blake> considerate che ubuntu lo ho su macchina virtuale
<Blake> per via di incompatibilità hardware
<fabio_cc> Blake, non forniamo supporto per ubuntu installato su VM
<fabio_cc> Blake, solo per installazioni su macchina fisica
<Blake> immaginavo
<Blake> a chi posso fare vedere degli errori per la parte grafica
<fabio_cc> Blake, /join #vbox
<free> fabrio_cc: in che senso quando arrivi a (initramfs),?
<fabio_cc> free, si vede anche nella schermata che hai postato
<fabio_cc> free, avvia normalmente, l'ultima cosa che viene scritta è (initrams), è un prompt
<fabio_cc> (initramfs)
<fabio_cc> free, scrivi exit e premi invio
<free> fabio_cc: ahh ok , provo
<fabio_cc> free, non in live
<fabio_cc> free, ho scritto riavvia normalmente
<free> fabio_cc: mi restituisce la stessa schermata
<fabio_cc> free, in che senso?
<fabio_cc> free, dopo che digiti exit e premi invio, che succede?
<free> a capo riparta la stessa schermata che termina con lo stesso prompt
<free> *riparte
<fabio_cc> free, ormai siamo nel campo degli esperimenti, hai dati da preservare? immagino di no, dato che è una installazione fresca
<free> fabio_cc: non no ho niente , avevo messo tutto via prima di inziare questa odissea
<fabio_cc> free, allora sempre dopo (initramfs) scrivi: fsck /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root -
<fabio_cc> spetta
<fabio_cc> free: fsck /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root -y
<free> mi dice che non ci sono file o directory
<free> fabio_cc: quello che dice esattamente è : fsck: error 2 (no such file or directory) while executing fsck.ext2 for /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root -y
<fabio_cc> free, proviamo a eseguire fsck dalla live, anche se non credo che serva a nulla ma davvero non mi viene altro in mente
<fabio_cc> free, avvia nuovamente la live
<free> fabio_cc: se non ci riuscite neanche voi mi inizio a preoccupare davvero
<fabio_cc> free, è molto strano
<free> fabio_cc: potrebbe essere causato da qualche pasticcio seguendo le guide in rete?
<free> se vuoi dopo mi metto a cercare nella cronologia quelle che ho seguito e te le passo
<free> sono in live
<fabio_cc> free, per l'ultima installazione che hai fatto hai seguito la procedura standard?
<free> si
<fabio_cc> free, apri il terminale e dai: sudo fsck -a /dev/sda1
<fabio_cc> free, adesso mi devo assentare
<free> mi dice: /dev/sda1: clean, un numero che corrisponde ai files e un altro numero che corrisponde a blocks
<cristian_c> spetta
<gae> salve a tutti. Volevo sapere se c'è un modo per installare una versione di Timeshift precedente, precisamente la 16.3
<cristian_c> free: la cosa migliore è proprio cercsre nella cromologia
<cristian_c> free: per capire che guide hai seguito e quindi conoscere quali operazioni/modifiche hai fatto prima di arrivare qui in chat
<cristian_c> free: per riuscire a capire cosa è successo
<free> perfetto mi ci vorra un pochino perche ho visitato molte pagine
<cristian_c> free: ahhhh, ora ho capito
<cristian_c> free: sono arrivato forse alla conclusione, però è un'ipotesi
<free> cristian_c: proviamo allora!
<cristian_c> free: se hai un sistema uefi , ma impostato in legscy
<cristian_c> occorre credo una partizione chiamata bios_grub
<gae> Il problema è che ho salvato punti di ripristino con quella versione e se li richiamo con l'attuale versione 16.11.1 mi sbotta il boot
<cristian_c> invece della uefi o di niente
<cristian_c> free: sul wiki trovi tutte le informazioni del caso in merito a ciò di cui sto parlando
<cristian_c> gae: con quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> quello precedente
<free> cristian_c: non ho capito cosa dovrei fare nella pratica
<gae> 15.10
<cristian_c> gae: ok
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<gae> se faccio i salvataggi e li richiamo con la 16.11.1 versione non da problemi, ma se ricarico un salvataggio fatto con la versione 16.3 ho problemi di bootloader all'avvio
<ciccio> salve scusate
<ciccio> vorrei passare ad ubuntu cancellando completamente windows come faccio a passare documenti e foto da windows a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> free: una domanda sorge spontanea: se installi ubuntu in modalità uefi, creando la partizione efi, riscontri di questi peoblemi?
<cristian_c> *probkemi
<cristian_c> !info timeshift
<ubot-it> Package timeshift does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info time-shift
<ubot-it> Package time-shift does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> gae: da dove hai recuperato il software?
<cristian_c> ciccio: sicuro che sia da cancellare?
<cristian_c> free: non riesci proprio ad avere una connessione stabile?
<cristian_c> free: da quale os stai scrivendo?
<free> cristian_c: a quanto pare no
<free> windows
<gae> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOprQg3nRs3
<free> cristian_c: ecco un link ! dacci un occhio http://www.davidesalerno.net/2013/01/reinstallare-grub-su-ubuntu/
<free> col senno di poi avrei fatto meglio a non seguire questa guida forse
<free> ho provato tutti i codici che ci sono scritti
<ciccio> qualcuno riesce a rispondermi?
<free> cristian_c: per il resto non ho smanettato molto apparte cambiare efi in legacy, togliere il secure boot, cambiare l'ordine di avvio e fare un nuovo partizionamento
<cristian_c> aspettate tutti
<cristian_c> che duemmani e due occhi ho
<cristian_c> gae: qui non si da supporto a ppa vari
<cristian_c> !ppa | gae
<ubot-it> gae: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> free: beh, hai paciocato col grub
<cristian_c> nella guida che hai linkato non si parla di bios e tantomeno di uefi
<gae> ok, grazie
<free> cristian_c: sche sfiga, quindi ora che posso fare?
<cristian_c> free: 'cambiare l'ordine di avvio' <- cioè?
<free> cristian_c: non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> free: l'hai scritto tu prima
<free> cristian_c: intendo quando dal bios metti al primo posto la USB per far partire quella
<cristian_c> 21:45] <free> cristian_c: per il resto non ho smanettato molto apparte cambiare efi in legacy, togliere il secure boot, cambiare l'ordine di avvio e fare un nuovo partizionamento
<free> cristian_c: quindi non c'è proprio più nulla che posso fare ?
<cristian_c> free: te l'ho chiesto prima
<cristian_c> free: hai seguito la guid al partizionamento in modalità uefi?
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<free> cristian_c: non ho ben capito
<free> c'entra qualcosa il fatto che sono in legacy?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/TabellaPartizioni
<free> abbi pazienza ma sono un nabbo completo
<cristian_c> free: certo che c'entra
<cristian_c> free: ma tu hai sempre e solo instalato in legacy su questo pc?
<free> sì
<cristian_c> *installato
<cristian_c> free: beh, prova con uefi
<cristian_c> free: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/TabellaPartizioni
<cristian_c> anche se a dir la verità la tabella mbr non richiede partizione bios_grub
<cristian_c> free: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/TabellaPartizioni#UEFI_-_Tabella_GPT
<free> cristian_c: ora provo a reinstallare in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> free: aì, ma leggi all'uktimo link
<cristian_c> che ti spiega anche come creare la partizione efi
<cristian_c> necessaria per la tabella gpt in un sistema uefi
<cristian_c> free: tra l'altro il bootloader grub dovrà andare a finire proprio nella partizione efi
<cristian_c> durante l'installazione del sistema
<cristian_c> ovviamente devi impostare la modalità uefi nel bios
<free> ok allora prima seguo la guida poi provo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> free: buona fortuna
<Mario61> ho scaricato l'immagine ISO di Ubuntu 10.16 e dho provato ad installarla con windows sul mio pc.
<Mario61> in pratica ho seguito tutta l'installazione del programma ma di ubuntu nessuna traccia.
<Mario61> potete darmi una mano per favore?
<ciccio> salve voglio installare ubuntu sul mio notebook cancellando definitivamente windows come passo i dati e le foto?
<ciccio> da windows a ubuntu
<ronnyspd> buona sera, io ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu su un pc, appena avvio l'installazione appare la srcitta forzare linstallazione con uefi, io accetto e comincia a caricare senza nessuna risposta
<gigirock> ronnyspd, che pc  che versione che supporto
<ronnyspd> pc compaq hp 15s006 ubuntu 16.04.1
<ronnyspd> sono più di 10 minuti che carica e non succede niente
<gigirock> ronnyspd, che processore che ram
<ronnyspd> intel i3
<ronnyspd> ram nn saprei
<ronnyspd> penso 4 gb
<gigirock> ronnyspd, esiste un altro os su quel pc ?
<ronnyspd> si c'era win 7 ma da ieri il pc che nn avvia l'os
<ronnyspd> quindi ho pensato di installare ubuntu eliminando win
<gigirock> ronnyspd, allora puoi andare nel bios ed eliminare secure boot
<ronnyspd> ho fatto ma non cambia niente
<gigirock> ronnyspd, con cosa vorresti caricare ubuntu ?
<ronnyspd> usb
<gigirock> ok ronnyspd hai provato dalla live ?
<ronnyspd> ho creato un usb bottablesa ubuntu con creatore di dischi d'avvio ho fatto partire la live e da li il problema
<gigirock> ronnyspd, quindi riesci a caricare la live ?
<ronnyspd> si
<gigirock> ok allora dalla live carica il programma gparted e controlla come e' messo il disco
<ronnyspd> adesso vedo
<ronnyspd> searching dev/sda partition ma non mostra niente
<gigirock> aspetta che potrebbe essere lungo
<Lubuntoso> salve, ho un problemino con lubuntu 16.04LTS
<ronnyspd> niente nessun segno di vita
<Lubuntoso> è andato tutto bene per un po, poi stranamente la barra delle applicazioni è impazzita
<gigirock> ronnyspd, blocca gparted e apri il terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l
<Lubuntoso> in pratica mi è sparito l'icona del wifi ed inoltre le altre icone si dispongono a loro piacimento
<Lubuntoso> l'unico modo per farla riapparire è dare:sudo nm-applet
<Lubuntoso> ho provato a metterla nell'autostart ecc... ma niente
<gigirock> Lubuntoso, apri terminale sudo apt update poi sudo upgrade poi sudo reboot e vediamo come va
<Lubuntoso> ho un problema, ho dato sudo nm-applet ed è apparita poi però non riesce a connettersi
<Lubuntoso> per eseguire l'update
<gigirock> Lubuntoso, riavvia quel coso
<ronnyspd> sda1 100mb sda2 465 gb
<gigirock> ronnyspd, sda2 che fs monta ?
<ronnyspd> hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<gigirock> ok allora ls /media/ubuntu/ilnomedeldisco/ dovrebbe fare vedere i file del windows,.... prova
<ronnyspd> nessun file nella directory
<ronnyspd> consigliami un programma per creare una usb bottble win da ubuntu
<gigirock> ronnyspd, devi avere disco di installazione win o disco di ripristino....
<ronnyspd> ho l'iso
<ronnyspd> win usb andrebbe bene?
<gigirock> si dovrebbe
<ronnyspd> ok grazie buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-11
<yolpe> ciao, applicazioni predefinite per lxsession non funziona più se avvio l'interfaccia grafica... uso lubuntu 14.04 su un i686
<yolpe> 32bit
<yolpe> ho appena provato a reistallarlo dal gestore grafico di pacchetti ma niente di cambiato
<yolpe> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yolpe> ?pastebin
<yolpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26160756/
<yolpe> se qualcuno volesse dare un occhiata intanto sono qui
<yolpe> direi che parzialmente ho risolto... ovvero riesco ad avviare questa interfaccia grafica ma solo da terminale con sudo e pass
<yolpe> sicuramente prima lo avviavo dal menu preferenze e non mi richiedeva nessuna password e potevo applicare modifiche da user
<jk^> !liveusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'liveusb'
<jk^> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jk^> !rurusa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rurusa'
<jk^> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/sUxMWs
<jk^> che devo fare a quest'avviso di rufus?
<Mr_Pan> jk^, bnon postare link al di fuori di quelli ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> jk^, poi posti richieste per Rufus !! programma windows ... sul canale di supporto
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> iI M M E D I A T A M E N T E 1
<jk^> è "strettamente" inerente ad ubuntu perchè sto creando la live usb di ubuntu :|
<ryuujin> salve, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a configurare config.sys per liberare piu' memoria convenzionale?
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<araton26> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi mi servirebbe una mano, e la prima volta che utilizzo ubuntu mate... e dovrei installare un file .tar.grz come faccio? m i potete dare una mano per favore
<Carlin0> araton26, di cosa si tratta ?
<araton26> devo intallare acestream
<araton26> questo e mi ha dato quel formato ...
<araton26> io uso ubuntu mate
<Carlin0> araton26, passa in chat che qui non si da supporto a software al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !chat | araton26
<ubot-it> araton26: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<araton26> ciao
<Pippo> Salve, sapete come prevenire il DNS leak usando una connessione OpenVPN in Xubuntu 16.04?
<[Enrico]> Pippo: cosa intendi con dns leak?
<araton12> ciao ragazzi come potrei migliorare la risoluzine del mio monitor con ubuntu mate.?
<christian3> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Christian e vorrei il vostro aiuto. Ho intenzione di instaurare un dual boot sul mio PC di lavoro, poichè per lavoro,
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | christian3
<ubot-it> christian3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<christian3> utilizzo sia windows che linux. La mia domanda è la seguente: Nel momento di installare ubuntu, c'è l'opzione di installarlo a fianco di Windows 10
<christian3> oppure gestire le partizioni manualmente, cosa mi conviene fare?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, se non hai dimestichezza scegli installa a fianco di win 10 e lascia fare  a lui ... non avventurarti nella configurazione manual edelle partizioni
<christian3> facendo in questo modo non dovrei avere problemi di swap o altro giusto?
<christian3> poichè non so quanto spazio destinerà il partizionamento automatico alla swap area..
<[Enrico]> christian3: generalmente quello che fa l'installer per la swap va bene per computer canonici diciamo
<christian3> ho capito tieni conto che il mio ha 32 gb di ram...
<[Enrico]> christian3: se hai un computer con tanta ram (tipo 16 GB o più) non fare una swap enorme. In generale io non la farei mai più grande di 4 GB, non serve a niente
<[Enrico]> christian3: eh non so quanto te la fa grande l'installer in un caso del genere. Se vuoi avere tu il controllo totale usa il manuale
<christian3> ok, in fase di installazione una volta definito lo spazio su cui installare ubuntu facciamo per dire 140 GB, io fare cosi: 8GB da formattare come swap ed il restante come ext4 come mount poit di /
<christian3> sarebbe corretto fare cosi?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, si tieni conto che 140 GB per il S.O. sono veramente tanti tanti
<Mr_Pan> io generlamente non vado oltre i 25/30 e realmente ne ho occupati 8-10 al massimo
<[Enrico]> christian3: 8 GB di swap a me sembrano eccessivi. Il computer diventa lento da paura quando swappa, più larga è la swap, più il computer rallenta quando swappa
<Mr_Pan> christian3, con 32 GB di Ram mettine 2/4 al massimo di swap .. .tanto secondo me non la userai mai
<[Enrico]> christian3: separare la /home ha i suoi vantaggi. Non sei obbligato, lasciare tutto sotto / va bene, il sistema funziona, ma se perdi la partizione perdi anche i dati in /home
<[Enrico]> e se devi reinstallare devi copiare i dati fuori
<christian3> ah, forse farò una domanda stupida ma meglio togliersi ogni dubbio. Utilizzando per lavoro molti programmi grossi, non rischierei di occupare tutto lo spazio con 40/50 Gb disponibili?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, ovviamente dipende cosa utilizzi
<christian3> grazie per la dritta [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> christian3: non è una domanda stupida :). Come ha detto Mr_Pan, dipende dalla dimensione dei programmi
<Mr_Pan> io parl odi un uso casalingo ... da utente avanzato
<[Enrico]> christian3: in Linux esiste anche un partizionamento dinamico diciamo. Non è facilissimo da usare, ma ti permette di ridistribuire lo spazio tra le partizioni
<christian3> in generale sono programmi di simulazione computazionale che generano dei file di grosse dimensioni
<[Enrico]> si chiama LVM
<Mr_Pan> chiaro se tiri giu lightroom rosengarden jack audio completo di tutti gli addons ecc ecc
<[Enrico]> christian3: si ma quelli si generano dentro /home non nelle cartelle di sistema di norma
<christian3> ok quindi io in totale dovre avere 3 mount point diciamo: / ; /home; swap
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<[Enrico]> se non usi LVM si
<[Enrico]> quando si usa LVM si deve aggiungere anche /boot
<Mr_Pan> una si usava /boot ma ora no :D
<Mr_Pan> e s eusi una delel ultime versioni di ubuntu teoriicamente non servirebbe nemmeno /swap ...
<christian3> se come detto prima avessi 140 GB, 4gb sono di swap, gli altri come li ripartireste tra / e /home?
<Mr_Pan> il sistema non trovando /swap genera alla bisogna un file di swap stile windows
<christian3> o in genere in che percentuali stanno?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, su un totale di 140 gb ?   swap 2 (con n32 gb di ram..)  / 60    /home il resto
<Mr_Pan> christian3, non ci sono percentuali fisse ... si va in base ad esperienza e tipo di utilizzo ch esi intzende fare del pc ...
<[Enrico]> sinceramente la dimensione di / è abbastanza fissa alla fine della fiera
<christian3> ok perfetto, mi avete dato una grossa mano
<[Enrico]> se fai una install minimale se sotto i 10 GB
<[Enrico]> la mia installazione usa 26 GB di spazio
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], infatti io parlavo di 25/30  mi sono tenuto largo per via dei programmi che dovra´ utilizzare e che non conosco
<[Enrico]> e ho parecchi programmi, quindi 60 GB dovrebbe essere ampia
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: beh è bene stare intorno al 50% di utilizzo per la /
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], io 25 GB ... utilizzati meno di 10
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: io 40, usati 26 :)
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], appunto dovrebbe andarci largo
<[Enrico]> ma tanto ho LVM :D
<Mr_Pan> ehh allora stai in una botte di ferro
<[Enrico]> se ben ricordo questa install era partita a 30 e poi mi sono accorto che ci stavo stretto.... allora ho allargato :D
<christian3> ottimo!!! grazie a tuttiiiiii Mr_Pan e [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> figures
<Mr_Pan> ciao christian3
<christian3> ciaooo
<christian3> [Enrico] e Mr_Pan imenticavo di chiedere una cosa, come devo formattarle le partizioni di /,/home e swap
<christian3> logical o primary?
<[Enrico]> christian3: se hai un sistema UEFI fai sempre primary, le logical non hanno più senso quando usi una GPT
<[Enrico]> se usi ancora partition table stile msdos puoi fare le partizioni che NON contengono /boot come logical
<christian3> ok, poichè leggevo che di primary se ne possono avere al massimo 4 su un hard disk
<[Enrico]> christian3: solo con partition table msdos
<[Enrico]> christian3: con GPT ne puoi avere quante vuoi di primary
<christian3> perdonami l'ignoranza, in che senso? io ho questa situazione sul mio hard disk ho 140 gb di spazio non allocato
<christian3> che userò per l'installazione di linux
<christian3> tutto il restante spazio è di windows
<Mr_Pan> christian3, ma l hd e´ vuoto o ci sono altre partizioni ?
<christian3> no sull'hard disk c'è il classico C di windows
<Mr_Pan> christian3, sei da windows in questo momento  ?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, cambiamo canale qui siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> christian3: ci sono molti standard per partizionare un disco rigido. I due più comuni sui PC normali sono il MBR (stile dos) e GPT (che è nuovo e migliore)
<[Enrico]> christian3: con MBR puoi avere al massimo 4 partizioni primarie, con GPT il limite viene rimosso
<[Enrico]> notare che Windows dalla versione 7 SP2 credo richeida il GPT
<[Enrico]> quindi se è un computer nuovo con Windows 10 al 95% usa GPT
<[Enrico]> se usi GPT meglio non fare partizioni logiche
<[Enrico]> christian3: dalla live di Ubuntu puoi usare questo comando per vedere che partition table stai usando: parted /dev/sda print free
<[Enrico]> christian3: il path del disco potrebbe non essere /dev/sda, per esempio per gli NVME comunemente è /dev/nvme0n1. Per saperlo usa il comando lsblk
<[Enrico]> si lo so è un casino
<[Enrico]> :/
<ciclo> Ciao a tutti - avrei un picco problema - qualcuno e' disponibile ?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<[Enrico]> wow
<[Enrico]> ubot-it non è molto amichevole ;)
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Enrico]> giusto giusto
<Mr_Pan> bah...
<ken-66> salve sono nuovo di ubunru, cerco aiuto con rete wifi di fastweb non si connette e neanche vede la rete....?
<Carlin0> ken-66, che ubuntu usi ?
<ken-66> 17
<Carlin0> 17 e poi  ?
<ken-66> 17-04
<Carlin0> sei connesso via cavo ora ?
<ken-66> si
<Carlin0> ok apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e dopo ken-66 sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ken-66, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<ken-66> ma devo premere invio e dopo scrivere sudo ishw
<ken-66> ?
<Carlin0> un comando alla volta
<Carlin0> prima
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<[Enrico]> si devi premere invio dopo ogni comando :)
<ken-66> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<[Enrico]> ken-66: finestra sbagliata, scrivilo nel terminale
<ken-66> fatto...ma non riesco a copiarlo
<[Enrico]> ken-66: seleziona, click destro -> copia
<ken-66> ed incolla ovviammente
<[Enrico]> ken-66: per incollare in un terminale puoi usare la shortcut shift + ins se vuoi
<[Enrico]> oppure taste destro incolla
<Carlin0> oppure lo selezioni solo e fai click con la rotellina del mouse dove devi incollare
<ken-66> quando vado x incolla mi esce solo la scritta qui sopra
<ken-66> ?
<[Enrico]> ken-66: hai premuto inviio?
<ken-66> si
<[Enrico]> allora non ho capito il problema
<ken-66> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> lo devi scrivere nel terminale ken-66
<ken-66> non riesco ad incollare il risultato del terminale
<ken-66> vado x incollare e mi esce solo la scritta qui sopra
<Carlin0> lo selezioni solo e fai click con la rotellina del mouse dove devi incollare
<ken-66> fatto ma niente
<ken-66> non me lo fa incollare
<[Enrico]> ken-66: per copiare il testo dal terminale devi selezionarlo, fare click destro e selezionare copia
<ken-66> ripeto fatto ma niente
<[Enrico]> ken-66: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOmrozMm588
<[Enrico]> ken-66: notare che questo funziona solo se il tuo client IRC gira da Ubuntu. Se sei con un altro PC il copia / incolla non funziona tra i due
<[Enrico]> ken-66: oppure vedi anche http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-cut-copy-and-paste-in-the-terminal-in-ubuntu
<ken-66> sudo lshw | pastebinit ........fatto ma mi esce sempre cosi
<ken-66> e di pc sto usando solo questo
<[Enrico]> ken-66: beh scrivilo a mano :(
<ken-66> e lungo un  da scrivere...
<[Enrico]> ken-66: fai uno screenshot... meglio che niente
<[Enrico]> :/
<iose> buonasera
<iose> sto cercando di formattare una penna usb da terminale ma mi appare questo errore
<iose> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26164965/
<iose> non riesco a risolvere da ciò che trovo su internet. un aiuto? grazie
<iose> ho risolto usando questo comando: mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb1
<iose> bo
<iose> non ho risolto
<iose> come nondetto
<iose> c'è qualcuno?
<_Avatar_> Salve a tutti , sto usando lubuntu 16.04 .  Come suite office uso openoffice. Sto scrivendo una lettera abbastanza importante . A video quando scrivo l' apostrofo ( ' ) compare correttamente mentre in fase di stampa compare la c dentro un cerchietto. Come posso fare?
<_Avatar_> non merito risposta ,eh.....
<Carlin0> _Avatar_, se nessuno ti risponde vuol dire che nessuno ha idea di come risolvere ...
<_Avatar_> ok, scusate.... pensavo che usando lubuntu , mi snobbaste
<ribex> salve a tutti avrei bisogno un consiglio....ubuntu 17.10 in dual boot da ieri non mi parte più...all'avvio mi dice che EFI volume corrotto
<ribex> in pratica mi parte subito win senza darmi possibiltà di scegliere
<ribex> ciao Mr_Pan
<Carlin0> ribex, hai provato a ripristinare il grub come ti consigliai ieri ?
<ribex> ciao carlin0...purtroppo ieri sera non avevo a disposizione il cd per fare il live quindi nn ho potuto....riesci a rimandarmi i link di ieri sera cosi ci provo?
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DarkFighterLuke> buonasera a tutti
<DarkFighterLuke> avrei un problema col cambio del mac della scheda wifi con ubuntu 17.10, prima non succedeva (mi è capitato con mint a volte)
<DarkFighterLuke> mi da un messaggio di errore con scritto che ci sono troppi file aperti nel sistema
<DarkFighterLuke> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? grazie
<Carlin0> DarkFighterLuke, ma adesso usi mint o ubuntu ?
<DarkFighterLuke> ubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> DarkFighterLuke, metti in pastebin sudo lshw
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarkFighterLuke> due secondi
<DarkFighterLuke> eccomi
<DarkFighterLuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26166115/
<DarkFighterLuke> comunque ho appena notato che riavviando il network-manager l'indirizzo da me scelto rimane, quindi diciamo che mi va già bene così, però voglio capire come mai si verifica quell'errore
<DarkFighterLuke> più che altro a scopo informativo
<DarkFighterLuke> scusate devo andare, vedrò di passare domani però
<Acq33> Buonasera, ho bisogno di una informazione. Ho installato Ubuntu 17.10 e sto cercando in tutti i modi di disabilitare il tasto Super. Premendo il tasto super ottengo lo stesso risultato della scorciatoia tastiera "Alt + F1" (che sono riuscito a disabilitare)
<Acq33> Utilizzando VistualBox il tasto super mi sta dando qualche problema
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-12
<DarkFighterLuke> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, ciao
<DarkFighterLuke> ieri sera avevo scritto qui riguardo ad un problema col cambio del mac address su ubuntu 17.10
<DarkFighterLuke> pensavo si fosse risolto, ma ora ho visto che mi sbagliavo
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, devi stoppar ela sscheda cambiare mac e riavviarla ...
<DarkFighterLuke> è proprio qui il problema, quando faccio l'operazione di cambio con hw ether mi da un errore che dice troppi file aperti nel sistema
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, oppure se hai interfaccia grafica apri network manager e lo cambi da li
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, dovrai prima stoppare qualche servizio ... non conosc la tua macchina
<Mr_Pan> ma come minimo chiuderei, se presente, apache mysql ecc ecc
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, oppure tiri giu la sk di rete in maniera brutale ...
<DarkFighterLuke> ho provato a stoppare network-manager prima del cambio e poi riavviarlo
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, una domanda perché devi cambiare mac address... operazione singolare ...
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, no io intendo mettere prorpio la sk di rete in down
<DarkFighterLuke> il mac in ifconfig risulta cambiato, ma in realtà non riesco ad accedere alla rete con whitelist (cosa che riuscivo a fare e riesco a fare con altri dispositivi usando lo stesso mac)
<DarkFighterLuke> Mr_Pan: per avere accesso alla rete devo usare un mac nella whitelist
<Mr_Pan> DarkFighterLuke, ho capito hai una rete filtrata per mac address...
<DarkFighterLuke> esatto
<gigirock> DarkFighterLuke, si ma cambiare mac address non e' proprio una operazione legale
<gigirock> e' come circolare con la targa di una altra auto
<Carlin0> ma non fai prima a cambiare la whitelist ?
<gigirock> DarkFighterLuke, se la rete e' stata pensata cosi' si accorge del tuo cambio di ip...............
<DarkFighterLuke> lasciamo perdere gli usi per cui può essere usata l'operazione in se, io voglio capire perchè con ubuntu 16.04 funzionava e ora non funge più
<gigirock> e del tuo cambio di mac
<DarkFighterLuke> la rete è aziendale e non posso
<gigirock> ah ecco
<gigirock> e con che mac ti presenterai quello del direttore o del portinaio ?
<DarkFighterLuke> è un'operazione che eseguo tutti i giorni con l'altro portatile con mint sopra e lì funziona, non capisco perchè ora non funzioni più con ubuntu
<Carlin0> basta che parli con l'admin di rete in azienda
<DarkFighterLuke> gigirock: forse con quello del barista ahah
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarkFighterLuke> ragazzi forse non mi sono spiegato bene, io voglio capire perchè il comando non funziona
<DarkFighterLuke> non come accedere alla rete della mia azienda
<DarkFighterLuke> Carlin0: ieri sera postai il risultato del lsof, hai notato niente di particolare?
<Carlin0> DarkFighterLuke, quello che mi chiedo se anche stanotte a mezzanotte eri in azienda se permetti la cosa puzza un po di frottola
<Carlin0> cmq visto che non si tratta di supporto ma di semplice curiosità prova a chiedere in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarkFighterLuke> stanotte non ero in azienda ovvio, ma non cerco la soluzione solo quando mi serve
<DarkFighterLuke> va bene grazie lo stesso
<iose> salve
<iose> sto cercando invano di rendere bootable una chiavetta usb
<iose> se qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<Carlin0> iose, per renderla bootabile per installar euubntu ?
<Carlin0> iose, per renderla bootabile per installare ubuntu ?
<iose> lubuntu
<Carlin0> che sistema operativo hai a disposizione ?
<iose> lubuntu 16.04
<iose> la chiavetta l'ho già formattata attraverso l'applicativo Dischi (da terminale mi dava errore)
<Carlin0> e con creatore dischi di avvio non riesci ?
<iose> ora tento di flashare tutto ma...sembra copiare i file (anche se la luce della chiavetta risulta spenta) ma in reatà non vi è poi nulla all'interno
<iose> non ho provato con creatore dischi
<Carlin0> iose, metti anche in preventivo di cambiare chiavetta magari si è rovinata
<Carlin0> ma prima prova con creatore dischi di avvio
<iose> ci sto provando..vediamo..
<iose> sembra scrivere..
<iose> sudo dd if=/media/iose/8C84BFFD84BFE83A/lubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<iose> ok...è andata
<iose> quello era il comando che avevo usato
<iose> e non andava..ora da applicativo ok..
<iose> mah
<iose> grazie per la dritta comunque
<Carlin0> iose, ma se hai già la 16.04 a che ti serve ?
<iose> purtroppo smanettando ho rovinato qualcosa
<iose> e non riesco piu a fare aggiornamenti
<iose> quindi devo optare per una soluzione drastica..formattare tutto
<Carlin0> ma è solo per gli aggiornamenti ?
<iose> non riesco nemmeno piu ad installare nulla
<iose> non installa ne aggiorna piu nulla
<iose> ho provato a risolvere un tempo, col vostro aiuto, ma nulla..
<Carlin0> mi fai vedere l'output di sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> mettili in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dptravis> Ciao vorrei chiedere supporto per eliminare il codice di autenticazione ogni volte che devo installare qlc..
<Carlin0> dptravis, la pass ?
<dptravis> Avevo una pass ma non la accetta più..
<dptravis> sicuramente mi sbaglio..eppure proprio per non dimenticale uso più o meno lo stesso criterio di formulazione di una pass..
<iose> Carlin0: non era questo l'errore che mi dava...cmq questo è il post http://paste.ubuntu.com/26170320/
<Carlin0> quindi hai già fatto pasticci dptravis ma se non sappiamo cosa hai fatto è impossibile aiutarti
<dptravis> ho installato l'altro ieri sera Ubuntu...devo ancora prenderci la mano..
<dptravis> potrei formattare tutto e ricominciare da capo..
<Carlin0> iose, manca spazio fammi vedere df -h
<Carlin0> dptravis, non è chiaro cosa ti serve
<iose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26170331/
<dptravis> voglio togliere la richiesta di autenticazione con inserimento pass..
<Carlin0> iose, dai sudo apt clean && sudo apt -y autoremove --purge
<Carlin0> e dopo rifammi vedere df -h
<Carlin0> dptravis, levare la pass renderebbe tutto molto insicuro mi spiace ma non mi sento di aiutarti a fare questo
<dptravis> ok...grazie..
<dptravis> buon pomeriggio e grazie ancora
<iose> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iose> Carlin0: fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/26170356/
<Mr_Pan> iose, devi fare aggiornamenti ...
<Carlin0> iose, hai 46 gb di roba basta che fai un po di spazio e ti eviti di formattare
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, non li fa fare per mancanza di spazio
<iose> vediamo cosa cancello e riprovo il comando di prima...
<Carlin0> iose, basta un paio di gb magari spostali su disco esterno
<Carlin0> e poi dai sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 490 MB di spazio su disco.
<Carlin0> E: Spazio libero in /var/cache/apt/archives/ insufficiente.
<Carlin0> questo è l'errore di aggiornamento , manca solo lo spazio
<Carlin0> ora devo andare ...
<iose> ho camcellato quasi 2gb di roba
<iose> continua a darmi lo stesso errore
<iose> cancellato
<gigirock> iose, si ma controlla sempre il cestino , poi prova anche sudo apt autoremove
<iose> sto aggiornando...vediamo..
<iose> ricordo che riuscivo fino ad un certo punto..poi dava un errore..
<iose> cmq grazie mille
<iose> chiudo così posso proseguire con l'aggiornamento del browser...vi faccio sapere..grazie
<iose> come non detto
<iose> errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26170442/
<iose> l'applicativo Aggiornamenti Software continua a riportarmeli da fare..
<Mr_Pan> iose, ma quello e´un altro errore non mancanza di spazio ....
<iose> infatti
<iose> avevo fatto una premessa....
<iose> poi da quell'errore nel frattempo l'hdd s'è riempito
<iose> e pensavamo fosse quello il problema. in realtà è questo solo che non lo ricordavo perchè non ho piu fatto aggiornamenti da allora
<iose> con qualcuno qui abbiamo provato a risolvere ma nulla..
<iose> non so nemmeno di cosa si tratta
<Mr_Pan> ios eprova da terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudop apt install -f
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install -f
<Mr_Pan> vedi se risolve
<Mr_Pan> ios epe caso hai i repo backports attivi  ?
<iose> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26170508/
<iose> non sono molto pratico, anzi..quasi per nulla..quindi non so risponderti
<iose> Operazione di pacchetto non riuscita
<iose> mi dice l'applicativo aggiornamenti softaware
<Mr_Pan> sudo cat /etc/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> incolla il paste qui
<iose> iose@linux:~$ sudo cat /etc/sources.list
<iose> cat: /etc/sources.list: File o directory non esistente
<iose> mi dice che non esiste
<Mr_Pan> iose colpa mia
<Mr_Pan> cat /etc/aapt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<iose> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26170534/
<Mr_Pan> iose, che versione di ubuntu stai usando  ?
<iose> 16.04 lts
<iose> lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> iose, ok disabilitiamo i backports
<Mr_Pan> riga 39 del tuo paste ...
<Mr_Pan> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> scendi fino alla riga 39 e mtti davanti un #
<Mr_Pan> ctrl +x
<Mr_Pan> conferma con S
<Mr_Pan> iose, ci sei  ?
<iose> sto facendo..
<iose> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iose> non c'è la riga 39 dato quel comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26170586/
<Mr_Pan> iose il file sourdes.list e´lo stesso di prima quello dove abbiamo dato cat....
<Mr_Pan> come fa a non esserci ?!?
<Mr_Pan> cat /etc/apt/sources.list   >>>>   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26170534/     lo hai mandato tu ---
<Mr_Pan> ora devi dare   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> e mettere un #  davanti la riga dove trovi backports (la 39 appunto)
<iose> ok ho trovato la riga
<Mr_Pan> ok mettici # davanti cosi si commenta
<Mr_Pan> ctrl +x
<Mr_Pan> s
<Mr_Pan> cosi salvi ed esci
<iose> fatto, ho ridato il comando cat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26170612/
<Mr_Pan> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial-backports main restricted universe multiverse       scusa e il #  dove sta!?!?!
<Mr_Pan> riga 39 ...
<Mr_Pan> iose, ti si  prova a dare una mano ma concentrati ... altrimenti perdiamo tempo tutti ...
<iose> hai ragione scusami ma continuo a farlo non esce #
<iose> riprovo
<iose> ok ci sono: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26170666/
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo -y upgrade
<iose> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26170684/
<Mr_Pan> ioseho dimenticato un pezzo del comando :D
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt upgrade -y
<Mr_Pan> vediamo se aggiorna
<iose> stesso errore
<iose> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOqEVwx7qs0
<iose> ti ringrazio per il tempo dedicatomi
<iose> ma preferisco formattare
<Mr_Pan> ôk ...
<iose> già provato qualche tempo fa ma nulla..
<iose> purtroppo a distanza è pure difficile...
<iose> sono socuro che se l'avessi sotto mani riusciresti
<iose> *sicuro
<iose> non installa nessun pacchetto
<iose> nemmeno selezionandoli singolarmente
<iose> il problema sarebbe serio... meglio formattare direttamente tanto non ho nulla da perdere..
<Mr_Pan> iose e´ un erroe nell update ma strano ... quella che hai é pure una LTS ...
<iose> smanettando avrò fatto qualche danno
<Mr_Pan> mi suona strano che ci possa essere una qualche dipendenza rotta...
<iose> fortunato che ancora gira..
<Mr_Pan> iose ok se preferisci reinstallare fai pure .. forse ti sbrrighi prima  :D
<iose> esattamente
<iose> ciao e buona serata grazie anche siete una risorsa qui
<iose> *ancora
<dptravis> Ciao a Tutti..domanda..voglio formattare e reinstallare Ubuntu...ho gia l'usb con immagine pronta...
<dptravis> come imposto l'avvio da USB? è 2 ore che cerco info ma partono sempre da windows...
<dptravis> potete aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-13
<christian3> Buongiorno a tutti, mi chiamo Christian e vorrei una mano per un problema. Ho installato ubuntu 17.10 (in dual boot con windows 10) e nel momento in cui spengo o riavvio mi viengono presentati 2 errori: wlp2s0: failed to remove key (1,ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (22)
<christian3> wlp2s0: failed to remove key (2,ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (22)
<christian3> dopodichè compare il trattino lampeggiante nella riga successiva e rimane cosi
<christian3> sono costretto a premere alt+f7 per farlo spegnere o riavviare
<Guest89876> ciao, c'è qualche modo per "vedere silverlight" in ubuntu (16.04 lts)
<Giuseppe82> Buongiorno
<Giuseppe82> sto cercando di installare un sistema GNU/linux su un vecchio pc, ho provato ad installare Lubuntu e kubuntu ma mi dà sempre lo stesso errore e rimane in initramfs
<christian3> [Enrico] e Mr_Pan come potete vedere dal messaggio sopra, il dual boot è andato "bene" c'è solo quel problema che ho descritto sopra
<Mr_Pan> christian3, quale problema  ?
<christian3> nel momento in cui spengo o riavvio mi viengono presentati 2 errori: wlp2s0: failed to remove key (1,ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (22)
<christian3> wlp2s0: failed to remove key (2,ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) from hardware (22)
<christian3> dopodichè compare il trattino lampeggiante nella riga successiva e rimane cosi , sono costretto a premere alt+f7 per farlo spegnere o riavviare
<Mr_Pan> christian3, che versione stai usando  ?
<christian3> 17.10
<Mr_Pan> christian3, da terminale   uname -r
<Mr_Pan> dimmi che versione di kernel riporta
<christian3> 4.13.0.19-generic
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/967441/17-1-wlp6s0-failed-to-remove-key-1-ffffffffffff-from-hardware-22/967834
<Mr_Pan> il tuo problema pari pari ...
<Mr_Pan> devi upgradare il kernel a  4.13.6
<Mr_Pan> e´ un bug conosciuto
<christian3> ehm come si fa?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, leggi utto il post ....
<Mr_Pan> alla fine riportano 3 possibili soluzioni ..
<Mr_Pan> vedi quale preferisci ...
<christian3> se volessi fare un upgrade del kernel, come dovrei fare?
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AggiornareKernel
<christian3> ok quindi una versione dalla 4.13.6 va bene?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, cosi dicono sul forum... non ho provato ...
<Mr_Pan> christian3, sdal link devi scegliere la versione che vuoi instalalre e poi il .deb corretto per il tuo pc ... 32 / 64 bit ... scarichi il .deb e lo installi ...
<christian3> ah ok! allora secondo te, da esperto, vale la pena continuare ad utilizzare la combinazione alt+f7 o fare un upgrade del kernel?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, puoi far eun tentativo alla fine si tratta solo di un kernel aggiornato ... niente che possa fare danni ...
<Mr_Pan> e se per qalche strano motivo non  dovesse funzionare puoi sempre avviare con la versione precedente
<[Enrico]> christian3: puoi anche aspettare e sperare che includano il fix nel kernel ufficiale di ubuntu
<[Enrico]> christian3: o anche riportare il problema tu stesso e chiedere l'unclusione del fix visto che è noto
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], chiamasi cooperazione della comunitá  :D
<christian3> ok, ti prego di scusarmi per la pedanteria, ma è la prima volta che lo faccio. Mi dice di scaricare una serie di file
<Mr_Pan> christian3, uno solo .... devi individuare quello per la tua configurazione ...
<Mr_Pan> christian3, hai installazione 32 o 64 bit ?
<christian3> 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> christian3, quale versione di kernel vorresti scaricare  ?
<christian3> 4.13.6 visto che da li in poi teoricamente non dovrebbe esserci più il bug
<christian3> poi arrivano sino alla 4.14.5 ma non so...
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: esattamente
<Mr_Pan> christian3, da 4.13.6   nel blocco AMD64 scarica i primi 2 headers e il quarto file image generic ... lascia stare i lowlatency
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], puo´ usare solo il -generic ?  tralasciando quello standard
<christian3> ok li ho scaricati
<Mr_Pan> christian3, una vota scaricati nell ordine installi i  file headers e poi il file image..
<Mr_Pan> christian3, puoi semplicemente andarci con il file manager -- clic destro -- installa ...sono .deb si aprira sw center o gdebi (se e´ installato)
<Mr_Pan> christian3, oppure lo facciamo da terminale
<christian3> provo a cliccarci sopra
<Mr_Pan> ok vedi tu
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: non lo so :(
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], vado con tutte e due :D
<Mr_Pan> lascio perdere i lowlatency che non gli servono
<christian3> ok ho installato tutti e tre i pacchetti
<Mr_Pan> christian3, installati ?
<christian3> yes
<Mr_Pan> devi riavviare il pc
<Mr_Pan> poi controlliamo da terminale con uname -r
<christian3> ok, dal grub selezionando ubuntu partirà direttamente col nuovo kernel?
<Mr_Pan> quale versione di kernel stai usando
<Mr_Pan> christian3, normalmente si
<Mr_Pan> vedi se eventualmente haii la scelta nel menu
<christian3> ora il kernel è il 4.13.0-19
<christian3> ora riavvio e vediamo
<Mr_Pan> certo se non riavvii
<christian3> a fra poco...
<Mr_Pan> sperem... :P
<christian3> eccomi uname -a: 4.13.6-041306-generic
<Mr_Pan> christian3, ok
<christian3> perfetto!
<Mr_Pan> christian3, ora il problema quando si presentava?
<christian3> quando riavviavo o spegnevo, ho fatto una prova col riavvio e ora non si blocca più
<Mr_Pan> :D
<Mr_Pan> ottimo
<christian3> continuerò a ricevere le versioni ufficiali del kernel aggiornato di ubuntu vero?
<Mr_Pan> christian3, non ti vedevo rientrare e per un attimo mi ero preoccupato .
<christian3> hahahahahah
<christian3> :P
<cecchini> Mr_Pan io uso debian stable
<christian3> Mr_Pan ca ricevere le versioni ufficiali del kernel aggiornato di ubuntu vero?
<Mr_Pan> cecchini, io sul laptop di casa ubuntu 17-10
<christian3> *continuerò
<cecchini> Scusate ho sbagliato canale
<Mr_Pan> christian3, gli aggiornamenti ufficiali li riceverai comunque
<christian3> ok grazie mille davvero
<christian3> ho tanto da imparare ancora :)
<Mr_Pan> christian3, ciao .. siamo qui
<christian3> ciaooo
<novello> ciao a tutti
<novello> help
<Carlin0> !chiedi | novello
<ubot-it> novello: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<novello> ok grazie x chi mi legge ho un notebook con win10 che non funziona piu' bene (lento) volendo testare ubuntu (sovrascriverlo) ho installato l'ultima versione ma non trovo nessun file eseguibile
<Carlin0> novello, hai installato l'ultima versione come ?
<novello> da ubuntu.org su hd
<Carlin0> hai scaricato solo quindi
<novello> si ho un file iso ma in nessuna cartella trovo un exe o setup
<Carlin0> novello, che spu ha questo pc e quanta ram ? dato che dici che win era lento forse è meglio verificare prima quale versione sia meglio
<Carlin0> OPs
<Carlin0> novello, che cpu ha questo pc e quanta ram ? dato che dici che win era lento forse è meglio verificare prima quale versione sia meglio
<novello> N2840 celeron ram 2gb win10
<novello> serve solo x web e write
<Carlin0> novello, io ti consiglierei di installare xubuntu che è un po + leggero o ti ritrovi nella medesima situazione di win la 16.04 magari , detto questo ti mando le guide per l'installazione
<Carlin0> !installazione | novello
<ubot-it> novello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Sam8911> Ciao a tutti ragazzi! ho un problema grosso!! sono nuovo di Ubuntu 16.04 (e del mondo Linux so quasi niente).... ho installato il sistema, ma la risoluzione è inutilizzabile, 800x600 o qualcosa del genere..... ho un portatile che monto (almeno credo) la scheda video SIS 671/771 ma non trovo i driver.... (ho usato solo un paio di volte Terminal (seg
<Sam8911> uendo passo passo delle guide) percio vi chiedo gentilmente di essere molto chiari su come devo procedere. Grazie mille
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: SYS 671 è un chipset non usa scheda video
<Carlin0> Sam8911, hai installato da molto ?
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: ok ha una scheda video integrata effettivamente. Ti consiglio vivamente di lasciar perdere
<[Enrico]> non funziona con linux
<[Enrico]> è una rottura di scatole allucinante
<Carlin0> con la 14.04 è ancora supportata bene o male
<Carlin0> dopo non più
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: sicuro che non sia la 12.04?
<Carlin0> no [Enrico] nella 14.04 ce ancora il pacchetto xserver-xorg-video-sis
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: ok, ma temo non supporti quella scheda, devi comunque installare un driver a parte, per quel che ne capisco
<[Enrico]> e comunque funzionerebbe parecchio male :(
<Carlin0> beh se ha appena installato può provare , che sia una scheda mal supportata sono daccordo con te
<Carlin0> https://packages.ubunthttps://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&searchon=names&keywords=xserver-xorg-video-sisu.com/search?suite=trusty&searchon=names&keywords=xserver-xorg-video-sis
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&searchon=names&keywords=xserver-xorg-video-sis
<Piero> Salve, ho da poco installato ubuntu 17.10..
<gigirock> bravo
<Piero> mi piace molto come sistema, ma mi trovo impossibilitato a usare reti wireless, dato che essendo un fuorisede a Parma le uniche reti wireless che uso utilizzano una pagina di login con credenziali e password (addirittura la rete del condominio dove sto ha una password tradizionale che ti reindirizza ad una pagina di login)... Il problema è appunto
<Piero> che quando mi connetto alla rete ubuntu mi apre una scheda che dovrebbe essere quella del login ma che in realtà mi da errore
<Piero> "name or service not known" o qualcosa del genere
<gigirock> Piero, hai provato con un altro browser ?
<Piero> si, mi da sempre problemi di server
<gigirock> Piero, prova a disattivare ipv6 dal configurazione wifi
<Piero> ho provato, e ho anche impostato dai settings di firefox "nessun proxy"
<gigirock> Piero, non forzare i dns... ( usa quelli del dhcp )
<Piero> la pagina di login mi è spuntata soltanto una volta e poi mai più
<Piero> e come posso impostarli?
<Piero> come ti ripeto l'ho installato 2 giorni fa e praticamente conosco poco e niente ubuntu
<gigirock> Piero per impostarli devi andare nella configurazione del wifi in alto  a destra
<Piero> sisi quello lo so, chiedevo la procedura più che altro
<Mr_Pan>  /msg *aka help
<Mr_Pan> Piero, hai risolto  ? con i dns intendo  ?
<Mr_Pan> Piero, prova a cancellare la cache e i file temporanei del browser e prova a ricaricare la pagina di login della tua connessione
<Mr_Pan> vabbe´...
<Mr_Pan> Piero, hai problemi di connessione  ?
<Piero> non ho risolto, sto rientrando adesso dall'uni
<Piero> gentilmente potreste spiegarmi la procedura per impostare i dhcp?
<Mr_Pan> Piero, apri icona della conenssione wireless in alto a dx vai nella scheda ipv4
<Mr_Pan> e selezioni dall apposito menu a discesa DHCP
<Mr_Pan> automatico DHCP mi pare ci sia scritto (sono a lavoro con win)
<Mr_Pan> salvi e magari riavvii
<Mr_Pan> che male non fa
<Mr_Pan> Piero, stessa cosa per i dns ... se  hai dei dns impostati (tipo 8.8.8.8) ... cancellali dalla relativa casella cosi ti verrann oassegnati quelli della rete a cui sei connesso
<Piero> grazie mille per il supporto, a minuti provo e vi faccio sapere
<Piero> niente non ho risolto
<Piero> addirittura nella rete del mio condominio mi chiede la classica password e nemmeno mi compare la scheda con l'errore e da browser nemmeno
<Carlin0> Piero, eppure ti vedo connesso a una rete vodefone mentre prima era da cellulare
<Piero> tramite cellulare sono sempre
<Carlin0> no ora no
<Piero> sono connesso col wifi, mah
<Piero> perchè dovrei mentire ahahahaha
<Carlin0> appunto sei connesso col wifi , non era quello il problema ?
<Piero> dal cellulareeeeeee
<Piero> sono connesso al wifi dal cellulare, vuoi darmi aiuto o continuiamo?
<Carlin0> Piero, prima eri connesso con un cellulare tim giusto ?
<Piero> sisi, tramite dati
<Carlin0> e ora , hai cambiato cellulare ?
<Piero> ascolta, vuoi aiutarmi?
<Piero> sono connesso con un wifi vodafone
<Piero> vuoi ancora spiegazioni o chiudo?
<Carlin0> con un wifi fisso vodafone
<Carlin0> quindi non capisco quale sia il tuo problema
<Piero> aspetto altri utenti, si è capito 😘
<Piero> quindi riassumo:
<Piero> ho selezionato l'ipv4 in automatico dhcp
<Piero> e disattivato l'ipv6
<Carlin0> tutto su una riga possibilmente
<Piero> ma la rete continua a non reindirizzarmi sulla pagina di login
<Carlin0> ma che rete è ?
<Piero> è una rete del condominio! sono un fuorisede e le uniche reti che uso (uni e condominio) richiedono una pagina di login!
<[Enrico]> Piero: puoi provare a cancellare la wireless dalla lista delle reti note e ritentare?
<Piero> su windows, android e tutto mi funziona perfettamente, su ubuntu no
<[Enrico]> Piero: io ho studiato a parma e non ho mai avuto problemi con le reti dell'uni con il captive portal
<[Enrico]> (su linux ovviamente)
<Piero> eh lo so mi sa che sono sfigato io
<Piero> mi hanno detto che con le schede madre asus ci son parecchi problemi con ubuntu
<[Enrico]> Piero: prova a fare come ho detto, cancella la rete dalla lista delle connesioni note
<Carlin0> il problema casomai è la scheda wireless
<[Enrico]> la tua wireless funziona senza problemi se col cellulare vas
<[Enrico]> quindi non mi aspetto che tu stia avendo problemi hardware
<[Enrico]> o di driver
<[Enrico]> dalla stessa finestra dove pyou cambiare le impostazioni del DHCP dovresti anche vedere una lista delle reti a wireless a cui ti sei connesso, rimuovi quella del condominio
<Piero> però io non sto usando network manager
<[Enrico]> Piero: ecco il tuo problema :)
<[Enrico]> Ubuntu supporta networkmanager ufficialmente
<Piero> ma mi hanno detto che non ce n'è bisogno in 17.10
<Carlin0> usi wicd ?
<[Enrico]> e faresti meglio ad usarlo visto che è molto meglio delle alternative
<Piero> e come posso abilitarlo nell'area delle notifiche?
<Carlin0> Piero, se scrivi nel terminale dpks -l | grep network-manager
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> Piero, se scrivi nel terminale dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<Carlin0> io dico che è installato
<Carlin0> quella cosa con cui hai pasticciato nelle conf con gigirock in alto a destra cosa pensi che sia
<Piero> dpkg - deb: errore: infor richede il nome di un file .deb come argomento
<Carlin0> Piero, scrivi dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<Carlin0> o meglio Piero fai copia incolla de comando
<Piero> come faccio se non ho retee
<Carlin0> è una elle
<Piero> ah ok
<Piero> si mi scrive network-manager 1.8.4 ubuntu 3 ecc..
<Serbio> salve a tutti e buonasera, sto installando lubuntu, precedentemente ho creato una partizione da win. quando vado a selezionarla in fase di installazione mi dice: non è stato definito alcun file di root
<Serbio> come lo creo? :D
<rosss> ross
<lupo> ciao a tutti
<thesailorwolf> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-14
<christian3> Buongiorno, [Enrico] e Mr_Pan ho bisogno di nuovo del vostro aiuto! Questa volta il problema è la scheda video, premetto che ho sia la Nvidia Quadro M2000M che l'integrata di Intel, pertanto lavoro con la switchable graphics. Sono andato su Aggiornamento Sistema---Driver aggiuntivi---e ho selezionato sia quelli di Intel che quelli di Nvidia e tutto
<christian3>  sembra aver funzionato, tuttavia se provo ad aprire nvidia settings ho questo errore: ERROR: Unable to find display on any available system
<[Enrico]> christian3: intel non ha driver aggiuntivi.... di che drive aggiuntivi parli per Intel?
<Mr_Pan> comunicazione di servizio se avete /colete investire qualche dolalro su monete virtuali acquisttate Ripple sono considerati i nuovi bitcoin e la blochchain viene utilizzata da oltre 100 banche nel mondo
<Mr_Pan> io ieri ne ho comprati per circa 100 dolalri a 0.46 $ / ripple ... li parcheggio li e ne riparliano tra 2/3/4 anni
<Mr_Pan> opps   canale sbagliato mi fustigo da solo
<gigirock> lol
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: rofl!
<christian3> hai ragione scusa quelli  intel sono Processor microcode ecc...
<[Enrico]> christian3: ok il microcode è un'altra cosa e fai bene a metterlo :)
<[Enrico]> christian3: la grafica switchable è una brutta bestia in Linux ti avviso. hai un motivo per volerla usare? se è solo uno sfizio e non c'è una motivazione importante ti consiglierei semplicemente di lasciar perdere
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], fors eha bisogno della nvidia quadro per qualche lavoro particolare ..
<christian3> si in teoria si, ma a parte la switchable, se io volessi usare la Nvidia soltanto come dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> christian3, che ubuntu usi ?
<christian3> 17.10
<Carlin0> con la 17.10 per attivare i nvidia devi disabilitare wayland
<christian3> ah
<Mr_Pan> christian3, solo che poi quando sei in giro lùso dell nvidia ti secca la batteria ...
<[Enrico]> già
<christian3> si sull'uso della batteria ne sono consapevole, poi ho un 4k come schermo e xeon come processore quindi...
<gigirock> prego fornire dati sul consumo alterato delle skede Nvidia
<[Enrico]> christian3: e il problema è che in Ubuntu lo switch dinamico della grafica non è supportato ufficialmente. C'è un modo per farlo (che è quello che uso io) ma non è user friendly. Credo che di default in Ubuntu sia supportato lo switch statico: ovvero devi riavviare il computer per cambiare che scheda video usi
<christian3> Guarda io avevo provato a disabilitare lo switch da Bios, cosi facendo di default sarebbe dovuta partire la Nvidia anziche l'Intel
<Carlin0> ma se non disattivi wayland ...
<christian3> come si disattiva Wayland?
<Carlin0> hai 2 modi , il primo è al login clicchi sull'icona a ingranaggio e scegli xorg
<christian3> ah ok
<Carlin0> il secondo è questo https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<christian3> grazie!
<christian3> ora magari provo e vediamo che succede
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: detto questo dovrebbe disattivarsi in automatico wayland
<Carlin0> non credo [Enrico] è un problema che hanno molti
<[Enrico]> stupidi bug
<christian3> ci sono dei benefici (o no?) nell'usare X.org anzichè Wayland?
<christian3> in generale ovviamente...
<[Enrico]> christian3: wayland è il futuro, è il nuovo protocollo per display server e composite in linux. I driver proprietari nviidia ancora non lo supportano (e se vuoi sapere perché la risposta è che nvidia sono un branco di arroganti che sanno fare meglio tutto loro.... comunque stanno arrivando ad un compromesso pare, ma ci vorranno ancora 1-2 anni)
<[Enrico]> christian3: su Xorg funziona sostanzialmente tutto in quanto è il protocollo navigato, ma è meno sicuro (dal punto di vista della sicurezza informatica)
<Carlin0> wayland oltre a non supportar ei driver nvidia blocca l'uso di parecchie applicazioni grafiche
<Carlin0> va ancora sistemato direi
<[Enrico]> manca un protocollo per la cattura dello schermo
<christian3> oh perfetto capito! Vi ringrazio nuovamente tutti dell'aiuto che mi avete dato e....non escludo che ci risentiremo presto :P
<[Enrico]> è una cosa difficile da implementare senza lasciare buchi nella sicurezza, per questo non è ancora pronto
<christian3> ho fatto l'accesso utilizzando X ed ora si apre il pannello!
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto che wayland blocca l'uso di parecchie applicazioni
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: penso che parli di nvidia settings
<Carlin0> no [Enrico] wayland blocca anche synaptic e parecchie altre cose
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: si i programmi non aggiornati da un'era :)
<Carlin0> blocca anche un semplice sudo gedit da terminale
<[Enrico]> e fa bene!
<Carlin0> va beh ma parliamone in chat
<christian3> ma è normale che non c'è niente nel pannello? Nel senso che non c'è nulla da configurare
<christian3> ?
<Carlin0> christian3, posta una schermata
<[Enrico]> christian3: nvidia settings? si. La scheda nvidia non è collegata allo schermo, si usa solo il per rendering. La Intel fa sempre il display dell'immagine
<Carlin0> cmq al massimo imposti la risoluzione dello schermo
<christian3> scusate! rieccomi
<christian3> come faccio a postarvi l'immagine?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<christian3> http://prntscr.com/hnboq5
<Carlin0> christian3, se scrivi nel terminale lsmod | grep nvidia esce qualcosa ?
<christian3> yes
<Carlin0> cmq manca qualcosa o non sono attivi
<Carlin0> christian3, nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> christian3, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Carlin0> christian3, posta qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<christian3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26182106/
<Carlin0> christian3, ls /etc/X11/ | pastebinit
<christian3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26182111/
<Carlin0> christian3, prova a dare sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Carlin0> e poi fammi vedere di nuovo
<Carlin0> ls /etc/X11/ | pastebinit
<christian3> dice comando non trovato
<christian3> a sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Carlin0> sicuro di averlo scritto bene ?
<Carlin0> 'nattimo ...
<christian3> si
<Carlin0> christian3, dpkg -S nvidia-xconfig | pastebinit
<[Enrico]> occhio che ingrippi tutto
<christian3> cosa [Enrico]?
<Carlin0> [Enrico], vuoi seguirlo tu ?
<[Enrico]> christian3: se modifichi xorg.conf con nvidia-xonfig rischi di ingrippare tutto con un sistema con grafica switchabile
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: io ho detto prima che era normale che non vedesse niente in nvidia-settings
<[Enrico]> [10:10:51] <[Enrico]> christian3: nvidia settings? si. La scheda nvidia non è collegata allo schermo, si usa solo il per rendering. La Intel fa sempre il display dell'immagine
<Carlin0> ma che cacchio dici [Enrico] che xorg viene proprio creato da nvidia-xconfig che se no manco ce nell'os
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: c'è c'è, vedi in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: prima non funziona senza configurazioni aggiuntive, vedi http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/387.22/README/randr14.html
<Carlin0> va beh seguilo tu
<[Enrico]> non ti offendere eh
<Carlin0> [Enrico], non devi seguire me ma christian3
<[Enrico]> io volevo solo evitargli di rischiare di ingrippare la grafica... secondo me è rischioso... poi ehi, mi sbaglio parecchio eh
<christian3> tranquillonon fa nulla!
<christian3> mi avete dato già una grossa mano!
<Carlin0> christian3, dpkg -S nvidia-xconfig | pastebinit
<christian3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26182146/
<Carlin0> christian3, ce quindi mi sa che lo hai scritto male il comando
<christian3> ho copiato quello che mi hai scritto tu :)
<Carlin0> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<christian3> mi continua a dire comando non trovato
<Carlin0> sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-384/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<Carlin0> l'ha preso stavolta ?
<christian3> Mi da un warning
<christian3> Unable to locate/open X configuration file
<Carlin0> ma l'ha preso...
<Carlin0> ora fammi rivedere ls /etc/X11 | pastebinit
<[Enrico]> comunque è vero nvidia-settings dovrebbe funzionare con prime... strano che non funzioni.
<christian3> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8qr1DxP4FZ
<Carlin0> christian3, sicuro di avere disabilitato wayland ?
<christian3> eh si, come mi hai detto sono andato sulla rotellina e ho selexionato X
<Carlin0> christian3, ls /etc/X11 | pastebinit
<christian3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26182167/
<Carlin0> riavvia e ovviamente non usare wayland
<christian3> ok
<christian3> rieccomi c'è stato qualche problemino
<Carlin0> tipo ?
<christian3> mi si inceppava in avvio all'avvio di gnome display manager
<christian3> iniziava a lampeggiare la schermata
<christian3> son dovuto accedere utilizzando un kernel precedente
<Carlin0> ah allora cancelliamo quelllo che abbiamo fatto
<Carlin0> christian3, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<christian3> ok
<christian3> fatto
<Carlin0> e poi prova col prima kernel
<Carlin0> se le cose sono tornate a posto
<christian3> ok allora riavvio
<christian3> a fra poco...spero
<christian3> ehi nulla, continua a lampeggiare
<Carlin0> christian3, sudo apt purge nvidia*
<christian3> fatto
<Carlin0> christian3, riavvia
<christian3> ok
<Serbio> salve a tutti, ho un paio di problemi con lubuntu, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> prova ad esporli e se qualcuno sa ...
<Serbio> Primo Problema: il sistema non mi riconosce una stampante laser brother!
<Carlin0> !brother
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<christian33> eccomi, è partito
<christian33> scusate il nikname cambiato ma mi diceva che il mio era già in uso
<Carlin0> eh christian33 hai qualche conflitto con le 2 schede mi sa
<christian33> ok va bene, non fa nulla
<Serbio> nella lista dei dispositivi indicati nel link non trovo la mia multifunzione
<Carlin0> e quale sarebbe Serbio ?
<Serbio> brother dcp 1512
<Carlin0> Serbio, scarica il driver dal sito della casa madre http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=dcp1512_us_eu
<Serbio> deb?
<Serbio> o rpm?
<Carlin0> deb
<Carlin0> ti dice che non ci sono in italiano , seleziona lingua inglese
<Carlin0> Driver Install Tool
<Serbio> ok perfetto
<Serbio> sto installando
<Serbio> ho scaricato quello dello scanner e l ha installato facilmente
<Serbio> mentre scaricato quello della stampante non parte nessuna installazione
<Serbio> il file è .gz
<Carlin0> Serbio, driver install tool mi pare li avesse entrambi
<Serbio> niente
<Carlin0> Serbio, scompattalo
<Serbio> con gestore pacchetti mi da solo un file di testo in quello che ho scaricato
<Carlin0> Serbio, a parte che ci sono le istruzioni nel sito ma lasciamo stare
<Carlin0> Serbio, apri un terminale
<Carlin0> Serbio, scrivi nel terminale cd Scaricati
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1
<Serbio> cd scaricati?
<Carlin0> Serbio, fai copia incolla dei comandi
<Carlin0> cd Scaricati
<Carlin0> con S maiuscolo
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1
<Serbio> comando non trovato :(
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Serbio, ls | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Serbio, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Serbio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26182278/
<Carlin0> Serbio, scompatta quel fine gz
<Carlin0> file*
<Serbio> ok
<Carlin0> fatto ?
<Serbio> si l 'ho estratto
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1
<Serbio> sempre prima l altro comando cd Scaricati?
<Carlin0> non eri già in Scaricati ? o hai chiuso il terminale ?
<Serbio> chiuso
<Serbio> ora ne apro un altro...
<Carlin0> allora prima cd Scaricati
<Serbio> comando non trovato
<Carlin0> Serbio, ls | pastebinit
<Carlin0> e  non chiudere il terminale
<Serbio> copio il link?
<Carlin0> si
<Serbio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26182294/
<Carlin0> Serbio, chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> sudo ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1
<Serbio> cups is not installed
<Serbio> in rosso
<Carlin0> Serbio, sudo apt install cups
<Carlin0> !info cups
<ubot-it> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD/driver support, web interface. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3-4 (xenial), package size 195 kB, installed size 759 kB
<Serbio> ok fatto
<Carlin0> di nuovo
<Carlin0> sudo ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.1.1-1
<Serbio> imput model name inserisco dcp 1512 giusto?
<Carlin0> se non lo sai tu ...
<Serbio> inserito e non fa niente
<Serbio> ok non avevo inserito il -
<Carlin0> prova dcp-1512
<Carlin0> eh
<Serbio> device uri?
<Serbio> cos'è?
<Carlin0> l
<Carlin0> Serbio, è usb ?
<Carlin0> collegata usb ?
<Serbio> si
<Carlin0> allora scrivi no
<Carlin0> device url no
<Serbio> avevo fatto si :(
<Serbio> ripeto tutto?
<Carlin0> Serbio, fai ctrl +c
<Carlin0> dovrebbe chiudersi
<Carlin0> e poi ripeti
<Serbio> mi cheide la stampa di prova
<Serbio> do lo yes
<Serbio> ma non stampa niente
<Carlin0> Serbio, ma in impostazioni di stampa ce la stampante ?
<Serbio> ok è comparsa in stampanti
<Carlin0> prova da li magari
<Serbio> perfetto è partita anche la stampa di prova
<Serbio> primo problema risolto
<Serbio> adesso il secondo è il seguente: devo installare lubuntu su di un altro portatile, ho scaricato il sistema e con creazione dischi di avvio ho creato il supporto usb
<Serbio> collego la usb faccio partire il boot dalla penna e parte l installazione del sistema, arrivo alla scelta della partizione da utilizzare ma quando seleziono quella (precedentemente creata in windows) mi dice nessun file di root
<Carlin0> Serbio, quando selezioni la partizione (che non puoi creare da win) devi dirgli di formattarla ext4 e dare punto di mount /
<Serbio> perdonatemi è caduta la linea
<Serbio> sto procedendo passo per passo all installazione, mi chiede di connetterlo ad internet
<Serbio> do il consenso per scaricare aggiornamenti e driver con password per disattivare la modalità sicura del boot?
<Serbio> sulla richiesta device boot loader lascio l hd principale o devo specificare qualche partizione particolare?
<gigirock> Serbio..... chissa' cosa ha scelto............
<orepex> salve, non riesco a visualizzare video da siti internet che non siano youtube. Come risolvo?
<orepex> credevo fosse flash, l'ho installato da terminale ma non ho concluso nulla
<orepex> unico miglioramento è che ora riesco ad aprire la chat irc, che prima nemmeno riuscivo a visualizzare
<Carlin0> orepex, posta un link di un sito che non riesci a vedere
<ryuujin> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<[Enrico]> come non possiedete i poteri magici?!? e come cavolo fare a usare linux?
<[Enrico]> cioè lo imparate>
<[Enrico]> ?
<[Enrico]> ok ok scusa, la smetto :)
<Guest82260> salve
<[Enrico]> salve
<Guest82260> non riesco a creare una chiavetta usb per installare  windows , io ho linux mint
<Sam8911> Ciao, sono ancora qua scusate..... ieri ho avuto dei grossi problemi avendo una risoluzione 800x600...
<Sam8911> ho installato Lubuntu
<Sam8911> ma non trova driver scheda video
<Sam8911> è vecchiotta lo so, ma è quella del portatile......
<Sam8911> è la SIS 771/671
<Sam8911> VGA
<Sam8911> ora la risoluzione è passabile perchè ho acceso il pc collegato tramite vga a uno schermo
<Sam8911> ma se riavvio con vga staccata ritorna 800x600
<Sam8911> non cosco linux
<Sam8911> e il terminale lo so usare solo passo a passo.... (usato 3 volte con guide)
<Sam8911> PLEASE qualcuno mi aiuti
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: quella scheda video è molto vecchia e non è mai stata supportata bene su Linux. Recentemente il supporto è stato completamente rimosso. Purtroppo non hai molto da fare per migliorare la situazione. L'approccio più pragmatico è semplicemente quello di cambiare computer o di non usare Linux su quel computer
<Sam8911> ah... e neanche dei driver vecchiotti.. giusto x migliorare un pochino la situazione
<Sam8911> ?
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: per tua info futuro ci sono sostanzialmente 3 marche che hanno un buon supporto a linux per quanto riguarda le schede video: Intel, AMD ed Nvidia. La maggior parte delle schede video prodotte da queste tre compagnie funziona bene con Linux
<Sam8911> ah ok
<Sam8911> grazie
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: purtroppo non si possono usare driver vecchi su Linux nuovi, soprattutto i driver video, in quanto è un campo in continuo cambiamento
<Sam8911> ah e se installassi una versione piu vecchia di Lubuntu?
<[Enrico]> in particolare il driver delle schede SIS non è mantenuto da tempo e quindi non funziona su Linux nuovi (se fosse stato mantenuto non l'avrebbero tolto)
<Sam8911> ok
<Guest82260> @enrico puoi darmi un consiglio sul mio problema?
<Sam8911> grazie mille ENRICO
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: che io sappia non ci sono versioni vecchie supportate che tu possa provare. La più vecchia è la 14.04 ma il driver SIS penso sia stato rimosso prima del suo rilascio.... ehi puoi provare se non ti secca perdere tempo
<Sam8911> ah e in quel caso sarebbe automatico il driver dopo linstallazione
<Sam8911> ?
<Sam8911> se installo la 14.04
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: non ne sono sicuro al 100% ma dovrebbe
<Sam8911> huauuu
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: lo capisci già solo dalla live se funziona o no
<Sam8911> provo subito
<[Enrico]> non serve nemmeno che installi
<Sam8911> ah okey
<Sam8911> solo prova
<Sam8911> giusto
<Sam8911> okay
<[Enrico]> Sam8911: tieni però presente che la 14.04 dura ancora, al più solo un paio d'anni
<[Enrico]> anzi 1 e mezzo
<[Enrico]> poi la terminano
<Sam8911> okay
<Sam8911> è sufficente
<Sam8911> non penso mi duri di più questo portatile
<Sam8911> ciao !!!!
<Sam8911> thank you very much
<[Enrico]> prego
<Guest82260> puoi aiutarmi ?
<[Enrico]> Guest82260: mi dispiace ma no, non so come si creano penne USB per installare Windows. Altrimenti ti avrei già risposto
<cicciooo> Buon pomeriggio, ho installato un server ubuntu 16.04, è possibile installarci anche un server asp.net?
<Mr_Pan> cicciooo, devi cercare su microsoft.com trovi qualcosa su come fare
<cicciooo> consigliano di installare MONO
<menta> ciao
<Cleius> salve, con chi potrei parlare ho bisogno di una mano su ubuntu
<Cleius> c'é nessuno?
<Cleius> va be io espondo il problema..... ho una chiavetta con una versione live di ubuntu.... ho installato google chrome, ma non si avviava così ho provveduto ad aggiornare i pacchetti oltre di chrome anche di tutti glia ltri programmi. Adesso quando inserisco la chiavetta con la live si pianta sulla schermata iniziale per ore senza avviare ubuntu. Ho bi
<Cleius> sogno di riavviare la live per recuperare alcuni file. C'é modo di tornare indietro e farla ripartire? grazie
<Cleius> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> Cleius, creo la chiavetta da capo
<Mr_Pan> scarichi la iso e metti su usb .. .
<Cleius> il mio problema non è avviare una nuova versione di ubuntu, questo lo posso sempre fare, il mio problema è proprio riavviare questa versione per poter recuperare i documenti che ho lì
<Mr_Pan> Cleius, avvii la live e da li accedi al pc per recuperare quello che ti serve
<Cleius> l'errore su cui mi si pianta è questo: dependency failed for network manager wait online e resta lì per ore
<Cleius> c'é modo per saltare questo passaggio e farlo continuare con l'avvio?
<Mr_Pan> Cleius, controllo la iso
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Mr_Pan> se corrisponde allora ricrea la usb ...
<Cleius> va be grazie lo stesso, ma è troppo complicato per me....sono alle prime armi.
<orepex> salve, non riesco a vedere i video in piattaforme diverse da youtube. Ho appena installato ubuntu
<orepex> credevo fosse il plugin flash, ho mandato un sudo install ma nada... unico beneficio è che ora riesco ad accedere alla chat irc, mentre prima non riuscivo nemmeno a visulaizzarla
<orepex> Carlin0: scusami se oggi pome sono sparito, ma dovevo andare
<Cleius> si può riuscire a recuperare una sola cartella che avevo sul desktop di ubuntu da windows? o devo farlo per forza da un pc con linux?
<orepex> non mi si apre nemmeno synaptic
<Cleius> ok ho avviato un'altra distro live di ubuntu... adesso posso recuperare quella cartella
<Carlin0> orepex, che ubuntu usi ?
<Cleius> niente...
<orepex> stasera non c'è nessuno
<orepex> Carlin0: l'ultimo
<orepex> ubuntu 16 credo sia. L ho scaricato oggi
<Carlin0> orepex, scrivi nel terminale lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> e vedi cosa esce
<Carlin0> credo non basta
<Carlin0> se è l'ultimo è la 17.10
<Cleius> ok ho verificato.....il programma dice che la versione della iso  e il file che avevo sulla chiavetta con la distro live è identico .... adesso che faccio?
<Cleius> complimenti davvero un'ottima chat di supporto.
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-15
<Fabuntu> ciao
<Fabuntu> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi
<Fabuntu> sto cercando di installare xubuntu su un vecchio pc
<jk^> ci stavo provando anche io
<Fabuntu> una volta scaricata l'immagine iso...non saprei come far partire l'installazione
<jk^> ma rufus mi da errore
<jk^> devi creare una penna usb o un dvd avviabile
<jk^> ci sono le guide sulla community cmq
<jk^> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Fabuntu> ho cercato ma non ho trovato
<Fabuntu> ok
<gigirock> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<Fabuntu> dò un occhio
<Fabuntu> grazie
<gigirock> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gigirock> !usbwin | Fabuntu
<ubot-it> Fabuntu: please see above
<Fabuntu> io però ho installato il linux mint
<Fabuntu> mai usato o installato linux
<Fabuntu> volevo recuperare dei vecchi pc nella scuola dove insegno
<[Enrico]> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<[Enrico]> :)
<gigirock> Fabuntu, se hai gia' installato quale e' il problema ?
<gigirock> Fabuntu, non in privato
<gigirock> Fabuntu, quindi devi preparare la chiavetta da mint ?
<Fabuntu> sorry, ti leggo grigio, pensavo fossi in privato
<Fabuntu> cmq si
<Fabuntu> devo preparare la chiavetta da mint
<Fabuntu> scusate ero uscito per sbaglio
<Fabuntu> qualcuno mi saprebbe dare qualche indicazione sul da farsi per installare xubuntu da mint?
<Fabuntu> ho scaricato il file iso, ora?!?
<Fabuntu> grazie!
<Mr_Pan> Fabuntu, devi creare dvd/usb avviabile ...
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Fabuntu> bene, come si crea l'usb avviabile in mint?
<Fabuntu> scusate ma non ne ho idea
<Fabuntu> ho trovato questo sistema operativo già installato nei pc
<Fabuntu> quindi non ho la più benchè minima esperienza
<Mr_Pan> Fabuntu, puoi usare Terminale e il comando dd
<Mr_Pan> Fabuntu, tieni conto che questo e´ il canale ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu non per Mint...
<Carlin0> Fabuntu, cerca nel menù se hai un programma che si chiama "creatore dischi di avvio" e usa quello , non conosco  mint
<Carlin0> in alternativa puoi usare anche etcher
<Carlin0> https://etcher.io/
<Fabuntu> Mr_Pan, chiedo scusa, però mi trovo ad avere a che fare con questo sistema operativo che, per l'appunto, vorrei sostituire con xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Fabuntu, ok leggi sopra hai tutte le info necessarie
<Fabuntu> Carlin0, grazie! trovato, spero di riuscire a installarlo!
<Carlin0> Fabuntu, etcher non va installato lo apri e funziona
<Fabuntu> ok, grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, è la prima volta che mi approccio ad ubuntu, spero di imparare qualcosina quanto prima
<Fabuntu> Carlin0, come apro etcher? dalla home mi dice di installarlo?
<Fabuntu> cmq pensavo di provare il software per la creazione dischi di avvio di mint
<Fabuntu> putroppo, sono un insegnante, tra poco sono in classe e devo rimandare la creazione del disco di installazione
<Fabuntu> dopodichè direi che sono a buon punto, spero di non avere grosse difficoltà nel modificare la madalità di avvio nel bios
<Fabuntu> grazie ancora a tutti
<rek> ciao come mai in ubuntu 16.04 settanto un ip statico... a volte anzi molto spesso riavviando il sys o il nome dell'interfaccia di rete cambia quindi ciò che hai scritto in /etc/network/interfaces è errato oppure non si pinga un tuboaddilittura se modifico il file interfaces e issuo un networking restart l'ip non cambia lanciando ifconfig rimane lo stesso....
<rek> grossi problemi direi...
<Arkanos> sera
<Arkanos> avrei bisogno di una mano per configurare la scheda audio
<Arkanos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Arkanos> sto seguendo la guida ma non ne capisco nulla
<Arkanos> Carlin0 posso chiedere a te che ne sai?
<Arkanos> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Arkanos> https://prnt.sc/ho01en
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-16
<pinguino> salve ho un portatile msi u100 quale linux posso mettere
<pinguino> ???
<pinguino> mi dite
<drox> Salve ragazzi, io avrei questo quesito ultimamente il mio ubuntu 16.04 ha delle "defaince" a volto quando lo avvio non mi mostra i programmi installati... ho provato a dare sudo apt-get update per vedere se ci sono aggiornamenti o saanre eventuali bug, ma non mi restituisce tutti i repository come ignorati riavvio e a volte tutto torna normale, mai capitato a voi ?
<drox> o sapete cosa può essere?
<Carlin0> drox, dai nel terminale sudo apt update e metti il risultato intero in pastebin
<drox> come mai questo messaggio? N: Viene ignorato il file "openboard-primtux.list.32" nella directory "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" poiché ha un'estensione non valida
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drox> Carlin0, arrivo
<Carlin0> drox, metti anche ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26193472/
<Carlin0> drox, hai aggiunto un bel po di sorgenti software non ufficiali (porcheria)
<drox> si stavo guardando anch'io adesso...
<drox> è che il pc lo usa anche il figlio per scuola... 3° anno di informatica alle superiori :)
<Carlin0> drox, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/open*
<Carlin0> e poi riprova sudo apt update
<drox> ma openboard non è l'applicativo per i "disabili"?
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26193497/ Carlin0
<Carlin0> drox, io non so cosa sia ma è il repo che ti da problemi , cmq non rimuoviamo il programma disabilitiamo solo il repo
<drox> ok tolgo il flage a tutti i ppa, ma un pochi li elimino visto che non li uso più così sono più tranquillo tipo handbrake
<Carlin0> drox, cmq ho paura che ormai il sistema sia compromesso , troppa porcheria dentro
<drox> ho visto adesso che mio figlio aveva messo il repository di sodilinux prima andava tutto ok puo essere quello?
<Carlin0> drox, può essere qualunque dei 22 repo che ha messo , forse esclusi dropbox e chrome
<Carlin0> ormai non basta disabilitarli , il danno è fatto
<Carlin0> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<drox> chiaro
<drox> grazie mille
<Samon> Salve, ho un problema, Ieri mi si é impallato il pc su cui avevo installata la versione 16.04. Non volendo perdere i dati ho aggiunto tramite cd ubuntu 14.04 accanto alla 16.04 già esistente. Nonostante cio' la schermata della 16.04 rimaneva tale e quale e non riuscivo ad accedere ai dati. Ho finalmente risolto con un upgrade alla 17.04. Adesso per
<Samon> o' vorrei cancellare dal sistema la versione aggiunta ieri (14.04)poiché mi occupa spazio inutilmente e mi rallenta il pc. Potete suggerirmi come fare senza far disastri? Non vorrei per sbaglio cancellare la 17.04 dove ho tutti i dati. Grazie
<pinguino> salve ho un netbook della msi u100 quale linux posso mettere delle vostre ???
<pinguino> mi dite
<pinguino> quale e compatibile
<pinguino> mi servirebbe i386
<Carlin0> pinguino, che cpu quanta ram e  che scheda video ?
<pinguino> 2 ram e scheda video Intel GMA 950
<pinguino> ecco quale  ubuntu posso mettere
<pinguino> Intel Atom N270 / 1.6 GHz  cpu
<Carlin0> la cpu
<pinguino> Intel Atom N270 / 1.6 GHz
<Carlin0> con un atom lubuntu
<pinguino> ma e compatibile con il mio processore e scheda video
<Serbio> salve a tutti e buongiorno, ho una domanda da porvi. in fase di installazione di lubuntu formatto una partizione in ext4 e mi chiede in quale device installare il boot loader
<Serbio> cosa specifico?
<pinguino> praticamente dopo instllato mi si vede dimmezato la soluzione monitor
<pinguino> ma lubuntu posso installare anche da usb o serve il cd ???
<Carlin0> Serbio, lascia che faccia da solo
<Carlin0> pinguino, se il pc lo supporta puoi usare anche usb
<Serbio> ok, ma quando vado a cliccare installa mi da il messaggio di errore: Non è stato definito alcun file system di root
<pinguino> lo installato da usb si avvia ma lo schermo rimane dimezzato
<Carlin0> Serbio, mi pare di avertelo già spiegato oltre ad assegnargli la partizione devi dargli punto di mount /
<Carlin0> pinguino, per via di quell'hardware ... non cambia se installi da usb o cd
<pinguino> come risolvo per hardware
<Carlin0> non risolvi
<Carlin0> pc scarso , non puoi pretendere
<pinguino> che faccio allora
<Serbio> come creo la partizione di swap?
<pinguino> ma posso mettere lubuntu ??? sull msi u100
<Samon> un problema, Ieri mi si é impallato il pc su cui avevo installata la versione 16.04. Non volendo perdere i dati ho aggiunto tramite cd ubuntu 14.04 accanto alla 16.04 già esistente. Nonostante cio' la schermata della 16.04 rimaneva tale e quale e non riuscivo ad accedere ai dati. Ho finalmente risolto con un upgrade alla 17.04. Adesso pero' vorrei
<Samon> cancellare dal sistema la versione aggiunta ieri (14.04)poiché mi occupa spazio inutilmente e mi rallenta il pc. Potete suggerirmi come fare senza far disastri? Non vorrei per sbaglio cancellare la 17.04 dove ho tutti i dati. Grazie
<christian3> Buongiorno, vorrei una mano sulla seguente questione: non ho più la rotellina in fase di accesso alla sessione che mi permette di scegliere tra sessione Wayland ed X11
<christian3> tant'è che digitando da terminale: echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE mi risulta X11
<Serbio> salve ragazzi, son tornato ho installato il sistema, mi ha chiesto di rimuovere la penna usb e riavviare
<Serbio> solo che non mi da il dual boot con win e parte sempre win 8
<Serbio> cosa devo impostare nel bios?
<christian3> Mr_Pan
<ANAKIN_> 7list
<gio> salve vorrei installare su mint skype 32 dove posso trovare il software?
<Carlin0> gio, non diamo supporto a mint qui
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pado93> salve, qualcuno sa come posso installare ECLiPSe CLP?
<Carlin0> pado93, è nei repo ufficiali ?
<pado93> non lo so purtroppo
<pado93> infatti volevo capire questo piu' che altro
<Carlin0> !info eclipse
<ubot-it> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<Carlin0> è questo ?
<Carlin0> !info eclipseclp
<ubot-it> Package eclipseclp does not exist in xenial
<pado93> il primo e' il classico eclipse ide per java, il mio serve per la programmazione logica a vincoli
<Carlin0> pado93, se non è nei repo ufficiali qui non possiamo aiutarti in quanto non diamo supporto ad altro al di fuori dei repo
<pado93> va bene, grazie comunque
<ResRe> Ciao ho aggiornato ubuntu alla 17.10. Da allora non riesco più ad usare Synaptic. quando lo avvio da terminale mi dà un errore. Qualcosa che dipende dal wayland forse? O più semplicemente non gli piace che uso il portatile attaccato alla tv con hdmi?
<ResRe> nvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ResRe> (synaptic:18901): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<ResRe> nvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ResRe> (synaptic:18901): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<ResRe> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ResRe> mi ha disconnesso
<ResRe> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUnable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<ResRe> (synaptic:18901): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<ResRe> questo l'errore che mi esce
#ubuntu-it 2017-12-17
<jk^> Ma non riesco a capire come devo inserire il parametro forcepae
<jk^> C sono 3 trattini dopo quiet splash e non 2 come dicono le guide. Le ho lette entrambe anke quella internazionale
<Carlin0> jk^, nessun trattino lasci uno spazio e scrivi il parametro
<Carlin0> https://i.imgur.com/yjJdMYP.png
<Carlin0> e dopo premi f10 per avviare con le modifiche
<jk^> [11:01] (jk^) Now a string of options is visible, often with 'quiet' or 'quiet splash --' at the end. Add 'forcepae' to the string before and after the two dashes ("forcepae -- forcepae").
<Carlin0> jk^, leggi oltre a scrivere
<jk^> Ho letto, sia le guide italiana e internazionale, sia quello k m appare è totalmente diverso, scusa sto da uno skifoso cinafonino, provo a farti vedere
<Carlin0> jk^, non volgio vedere nulla se vieni a chieder esupporto qui segui quel che ti si dice , se no continua a leggere le guide
<jk^> Sì ma è una skermata diversa
<jk^> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Bk2MTPaRPnjJZj1fmGdTo275woTTkdAJ
<Carlin0> e se premi f6 ? cosa esce ?
<jk^> Un piccolo menu k la guida mi dice d far scomparire premendo esc e io così ho fatto prima, ora k m l hai detto tu ho premuto f6 e si è riaperto
<jk^> Carlin0
<jk^> C'è 1 modo x entrare qui, è partito il sistema ma non trovo un client irc da usare
<ubylatino> Salve
<ubylatino> ho un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu 17.10 su eeePC 1005HA spero che qualcuno mi possa aiutare
<ubylatino> Ho tentato varie volte l'installazione da chiavetta USB, sembra andare tutto a buon fine e tutto viene visualizzato correttamente durante l'installazione
<ubylatino> quando faccio il reboot dall'hard disk funziona solo la parte destra del video, i 3/4 a sinistra sono neri o con dei pixel accesi qua e là
<Pescara> Ciao ragazzi, buona domenica! Volevo chiedervi aiuto per un problemino dato che sono un principiante di Ubuntu avendolo installato da pochi giorni. In particolare il pannello impostazioni si apre, lo vedo anche nel dock, ma non si "vede", la finestra non c'è da nessuna parte.
<Carlin0> Pescara, che ubuntu usi ?
<Carlin0> aveva fretta
<ici> ciao
<ici> c'è qlkn ke può aiutarmi?
<Filippo3002003> aiuto quando installo ubuntu mi dice "vaffanculo brutta merda installa windows 7 che è migliore"
<dextm80> ciao a tutti
<dextm80> problema...è mancata la luce, al rinvio va sempre in emergency mode
<dextm80> non riesco ad uscirne e ad avviare
<dextm80> mi aiutate?
<dextm80> Carlin0, Mr_Pan ci siete
<Carlin0> dextm80, si ma sto staccando , magari fai una foto alla schermata ci si vede + tardi
<dextm80> verso che ora?
<dextm80> Carlin0,
<Carlin0> dextm80, non si avvia la parte grafica ?
<dextm80> si
<dextm80> parte con il logo
<dextm80> ma poi si ferma in Welcome to emergency mode
<dextm80> ecc ecc
<Carlin0> dextm80, resta una schermata nera con delle scritte ?
<dextm80> non capisco che cavolo sia successo
<dextm80> si
<dextm80> https://askubuntu.com/questions/646414/welcome-to-emergency-mode-think-it-is-a-fsck-problem
<dextm80> come questa
<Carlin0> fai una foto e caricala da qualche parte , dopo la vediamo
<dextm80> è uguale a quella del link
<dextm80> per che ora ci sei cosi mi organizzo
<dextm80> ?
<Carlin0> dopo cena
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dextm80> ok
<dextm80> a dopo
<Guest56537> Ciao a tutti scusate ma voi sapete come posso eliminare le partizioni lvm
<Guest56537> ?
<jk^> gigi?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-10
<armeringo> salve ragazzi, ho da poco installato ubuntu 18.10 sul mio pc su cui era precedentemente installato windows vista, il problema è che non riesco ad accedere al wi-fi, mi dice "nessun adattatore wi-fi trovato". ho gia provato ad andare sui driver aggiuntivi ma non mi fa attivare i driver proprietari.
<Carlin0> armeringo, sei connesso via cavo adesso ?
<armeringo> no
<armeringo> sto scrivendo da un altro computer
<Carlin0> armeringo, sai di che modello e marca di scheda wifi si tratta ?
<armeringo> no
<armeringo> come lo vedo?
<Carlin0> allora l'unica via è che connetti quel pc via cavo ed entri qui
<armeringo> non c'è modo per scoprire il modello?
<Carlin0> certo scrivendo in un terminale lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> ma poi dovrei vedere cosa esce ...
<Carlin0> e se non sei connesso la vedo dura
<armeringo> dice network controller: broadcom inc. and subsidiares BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<armeringo> credo sia questo
<Carlin0> solo quello o anche altro ?
<armeringo> anche ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCIExpress Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<armeringo> è tutto
<Carlin0> armeringo, io ti posto la guida ma comunque installare i driver senza essere connessi è assai complicato , ed è proprio per quello che non ti fa accedere ...
<Carlin0> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<bbanner> qualcuno può rispondermi per sapere se sono connesso?
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> sei connesso
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-11
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-12
<Rob_yyyy> buongiorno
<SimiliADegliEroi> JUUUVEEEE,STORIA DI UN GRAAANDE AMOOOREEEE,BIANCO CHE ABBRACCIAAA IL NEEEROOO,CORO CHE SI AAAALZA DAAAVVEEEEROOOO,PER TEEEEEEEEE!
<Botolo> !caps | SimiliADegliEroi
<ubot-it> SimiliADegliEroi: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<SimiliADegliEroi> JUUUVEEEE,STORIA DI UN GRAAANDE AMOOOREEEE,BIANCO CHE ABBRACCIAAA IL NEEEROOO,CORO CHE SI AAAALZA DAAAVVEEEEROOOO,PER TEEEEEEEEE!
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-13
<lupo59> ce
<lupo59>  buongioro ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<Mr_Pan> che fretta...
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-14
<lupolabo> buongiorno a tutti
<lupolabo> ho installato sul mio notebook ubuntu 18.04
<lupolabo> e istallando freecad, non lo trovo nella dash
<lupolabo> nel menu delle applicazioni non lo trovo e per avviarlo devo andare in ubuntu software e avviarlo da lì
<lupolabo> qualcuno può dirmi come mai?
<Mr_Pan> lupolabo come hai installato  ?
<Mr_Pan> !info freecad
<ubot-it> freecad (source: freecad): Extensible Open Source CAx program. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.16.6712+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 20114 kB, installed size 96767 kB
<lupolabo> dal software center di ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> lupolabo, e non lo trovi nel menu !?
<Mr_Pan> lupolabo, te lo chiedo perché anche io uso freecad ma hoscaricato AppImage dal sito, resa avviabile e messa sul desktop (uso Xubuntu) ... doppio clic e via
<lupolabo> proverò anche io a farlo
<lupolabo> grazie
<mardel88> Ciao a tutti devo installare rarcrack ho creato la cartella build che devo fare adesso?
<Carlin0> mardel88, installalo dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> mardel88, apti un terminale e scrivi sudo apt -y install rarcrack
<mardel88> si ho scompattato la cartella e usato il terminale
<Mr_Pan> mardel88, si trova nei repository non serve scaricare il source e compilare
<Mr_Pan> mardel88, apri terminale e scrivi  sudo apt install rarcrack
<Mr_Pan> !info rarcrack
<ubot-it> rarcrack (source: rarcrack): Password cracker for rar archives. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-1build1 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 46 kB
<Carlin0> mardel88, devo dirti che però oltre al supporto per l'installazione del programma qui non si va dato che si tratta di un programma per craccare pass
<mardel88> ok grazie provo
<mardel88> non è successo niente che faccio?
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, che inteni  ?
<Mr_Pan> mardel88,
<mardel88> la cartella build e vuota e l'app non è installata
<mardel88> il terminale ha installato qualcosa ma l'app non compare tra le applicazioni installate
<Carlin0> mardel88, dimentica la cartella build , hai dato il comando che ti ho detto ?
<Mr_Pan> mardel88, sicuro che abbia una gui ?   secondo me e´ solo da terminale in quel caso non vedi nulla nell elenco app
<mardel88> ho dato il comando
<Mr_Pan> e che e´ successo
<Mr_Pan> mardel88, se vuoi aiuto racconta che succede non farti tirare fuori le cose...
<Carlin0> mardel88, al 99% quella app non ha interfaccia grafica , è da riga di comando
<mardel88> ok scusa cmq grazie...niente ho i vari file di rarckrack compresi file zip ma non so come aprire lapp
<Carlin0> mardel88, prova a scrivere nel terminale man rarcrack
<Mr_Pan> mardel88, hai eseguito il comando che io e carlino abbiamo scritto sopra ?
<Mr_Pan> apt...  ?
<Carlin0> per avere istruzioni
<Mr_Pan> se si rarcrack é installato
<Mr_Pan> il resto buttalo
<mardel88> si.....
<Carlin0> detto questo come ti avevo detto non avrai aiuto per usarla
<Mr_Pan> rarcrack --help
<Mr_Pan> tutto qui
<Carlin0> o man rarcrack
<Mr_Pan> si
<mardel88> dice che non c'è il manuale
<Mr_Pan> vero
<Mr_Pan>  --help
<mardel88> cosa devo scrivere dal terminale?
<Carlin0> mardel88, scrivi nel terminale dpkg -l | grep rarcrack
<Carlin0> e dimmi cosa risponde
<Mr_Pan> mardel88, rarcrack --help
<mardel88> mi dice: ii  rarcrack                                   0.2-1build1                         amd64        Password cracker for rar archives
<Carlin0> ok mardel88 rarcrack è installato , ora veditela tu
<mardel88> dove lo trovo?
<Carlin0> niente aiuto per usarla ...
<mardel88> scusa ma come faccio ad aprirla?
<Mr_Pan> mardel88, ma che   ?    funziona solo da terminale .. che vuoi aprire  ?  ? ? ??
<mardel88> e che comando devo usare
<Carlin0> niente aiuto per usarla ...
<Mr_Pan> secondo te....
<Carlin0> ultimo avviso
<mardel88> dai non sono così esperto per favore
<Mr_Pan> googla
<mardel88> ti ringrazio cmq mr pan cia
<Mr_Pan> mardel88, anche se nei repo ufficiali non diamo aiuto per usare applicazioni che hanno come fine una cosa illegale (cracckare un rar..)
<Carlin0> mardel88, non mi interessa che tu sia esperto o no , tu vuoi craccare pass e qui non si aiuta per queste cose
<mardel88> ok hai ragione grazie
<LetMeDoThat> Ciao ragazzi, ho un cavo cat5e da testare e una connesione da 200 mega purtroppo.
<LetMeDoThat> Il LED arancione della porta ethernet sulla mobo vale come claim del fatto che il cavo sia gigabit oppure no?
<mardel88> RARcrack mi dice couldn't detect the file rar... che faccio?
<Carlin0> mardel88, cosa non ti è chiaro sul fatto che non ti aiuteremo a craccare pass ?
<mardel88> ciao a tutti rarcrack mi dice  error coldn't detect archive type che faccio?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-15
<d2d3> ciao a tutti, ho windows 10pro, dove uso Ubuntu 18.04 in Oracle VM, dal nulla è sparita la scheda di rete, posso solo collegarmi ad internet tramite cavo.. come la riattivo?
<d2d3> ciao, riscrivo il messaggio in quanto mi è crashato il browser e non so se sia arrivato.
<d2d3> ho windows 10pro, dove uso Ubuntu 18.04 con Oracle VM , non ho più la funzionalità di collegarmi alla rete wirless, solo via cavo...
<d2d3> Nel Desktop in alto a Destra manca proprio la scritta collegati alle reti wifi... come se da sistema non esistesse
<d2d3> se vado in Impostazioni --> Wifi --> mi dice Nessun adattatore Trovato, assicurati di avere un adattatore collegato
<Carlin0> d2d3, non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali , mi spiace
<d2d3> Carlin0
<d2d3> Carlino0, può essere dato dall'instabilità della VM?
#ubuntu-it 2018-12-16
<maurizio> users
<maurizio> USERLIST
<maurizio> USERLIST
<maurizio> userlist
<creed78> Carlin0 grazie funziona gentilissimo
<Carlin0> ok ciao
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-09
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<Albe> ciao a tutti
<Albe> volevo chiedere una cosa a riguardo l'installazione/eliminazione di ubuntu
<Albe> ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc facendo una partizione del disco
<Albe> quindi in parallelo a windows
<Albe> all'avvio decidevo da che lato riavviare il pc
<Albe> solo che nel momento in cui ho voluto eliminare ubuntu mi son bloccato
<Albe> non so come togliere i file legati al sistema operativo di ubuntu che avevo installato
<Albe> me lo rileva ancora
<Albe> nonostante abbia eliminato la partizione
<gigirock> Albe, cosa e chi ti 'rileva' ubuntu ?
<Albe> se riavvio tenendo premuto f2 mi si apre una modalita di cui non ricordo il nome
<Albe> e nel campo "Boot" trovo tutti e due i sistemi operativi
<gigirock> Albe, computer di che marca o modello ?
<Albe> lenovo ideapad
<Albe> windows 10 home
<gigirock> con F2 vai a finire nel bios , che non ha colpe... per questa volta
<gigirock> Albe, se non premi niente che succede ?
<Albe> se nel bios vado appunto nella scheda Boot ed imposto il riavvio tramite ubuntu, riavvio, schermo nero, macello
<Albe> se invece imposto il riavvio su windows , nulla, mi si avvia windows e pace
<Albe> come se non fosse successo nulla
<gigirock> Albe, perfetto tutto a posto, il bios si ricorda l'ultima voce con cui ha bootato, se adesso inserisci una nuova chiavetta di installazione e avii da quella puoi procedere alla nuova installazione.,...
<pas> buonasera sono giorni che sto stattendo la testa per ripristinare "windows"dal grub ... ma non riparte
<gigirock> pas, che windows che grub
<pas> premessa io uso ormai solo linux ... ma c'è qualcosa che lo ha fatto impazzire
<gigirock> !dettagli | pas
<ubot-it> pas: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pas> allora uso ubuntu 18.04 ... e ho installato nell'altra partizione windows 10
<gigirock> pas ......
<pas> da un pò di tempo all'avvio del pc non vedevo più il grub ... ma non è che mi interessava molto .. andava direttamente su ubuntu
<pas> dico cosa ho fatto:
<pas> Ho provato con boot-repair .. scaricando la versione live di ubuntu 18.03 su usb
<pas> non ha avuto successo, poi ho scaricato boot repir disk, sono riuscito a fare tutte le operazionii ... ora vedo la schermata del grub
<pas> ma non mi fa avviare windows
<gigirock> nel menu ti presenta anche windows ?
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<pas> a me non mi serve supporto windows .. mi serve poter scegliere i due sistemi operativi
<Carlin0> ubuntu si avvia ?
<pas> si ora sono su ubuntu
<Carlin0> prova a dare nel terminale il comando → sudo update-grub
<pas> se aspettate un minuto entro da cell e vi dico cosa esce quando riavvio
<Carlin0> no dai il comando e vedi se trova windows
<pas> fatto
<Carlin0> metti l'output su pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | pas
<ubot-it> pas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<pas> https://pastebin.com/5SnZ7Vxg
<Carlin0> non lo vede ...
<pas> attualmente ho anche problemi con la chiavetta ... non riesco a formattarla completamente ... se la inserisco all'avvio mi esce sempre boo repair disk
<pas> ]boot repair disk
<Pas2019> Intanto ho aperto con il cellulare
<Carlin0> ma quindi alla fine il problema è che non si avvia win
<pas> ora ho 2 problemi
<Carlin0> si o no ?
<pas> 1) non riesco a formattare la chiavetta mi rimane sempre boot-disk
<pas> 2) non riesco a far partire windows
<Carlin0> qui non diamo supporto a windows
<pas> ok per formattare la chiavetta?
<pas> l'ho fatto 3 volte ma mi rimane sempre boot repair disk?
<Carlin0> con cosa la formatti ?
<pas> ho provato sia da terminale che con l'app dischi
<Carlin0> usa gparted e rifagli la tabella partizioni
<pas> ma sicuramente sbaglio qualcos
<pas> lo posso fare anche a pc avviato o solo con il live?
<Carlin0> installa gparted
<Carlin0> sudo apt install gparted
<Carlin0> e poi lo usi
<Carlin0> !info gparted
<ubot-it> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.32.0-1ubuntu1 (disco), package size 476 kB, installed size 2200 kB
<pas> grazie tanto
<chris-92> ragazzi c'è qualcuno per una domanda?
<chris91> ehi ragazzi, cè qualcuno per una domanda
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-10
<mario78> buonasera a trutti
<mario78> ....c'è nessunio per un piccolo supporto??
<chris92> salve, ragazzi qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema delle ventole?
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-11
<obelix> ciao a tutti, scusate, vorrei installare java per un lavoro che devo fare solo che la password che usavo per il terminale non me la riconosce più. c'è un modo per modificarla e metterne una nuova?
<David77> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<vincenzo> buondiii a tuttiiii
<QuarxSiO2> ciao vincenzo
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> avrei un problema con un file criptato con cleopatra
<shez> una versione un po' vecchiotta
<shez> ho esortato i file dei certificati e li ho installati con seahorse di gnome su un altro pc in cui ho ubuntu
<shez> ma quando ho provato a decifrare il file mi richiede la password che inserisco correttamente ma da terminale vedo solo caratteri ascii
<shez> il comando che do' è gpg -d nomefile.tar.gpg
<shez> cosa sbaglio?
<David77> scusa ma è un tar quindi dovresti vedere su terminale una sequenza di caratteri come se tu facessi 'cat nomefile.tar' che non è un file di testo
<Carlin0> shez, gpg -d nomefile.ter.gpg -o nomefile.tar
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> shez, gpg -d nomefile.tar.gpg -o nomefile.tar
<Carlin0> in pratica -o (file-di-output)
<shez> Ciao, Carlin0
<shez> ho provato sia con la stringa che mi hai dato che con la seguente gpg -d -o nomefile.tar.gpg nomefile.tar
<shez> il risultato non cambia...
<shez> anzi con l'ultima ricevo il seguente errore: gpg: can't open 'Archivio.tar': File o directory non esistente gpg: decrypt_message failed: File o directory non esistente
<shez> ho appena risolto installando il pacchetto seahorse-nautilus e facendolo estrarre alla programma, il dubbio mi rimane per estrarre il pacchetto da terminale....
<shez> ??
<Carlin0> shez, ma io non ti ho detto in quel modo ...
<shez> gpg -d nomefile.tar.gpg -o nomefile.tar
<shez> questa giusto?
<Carlin0> esatto
<David77> hai visto se è uscito nomefile.tar nella stessa cartella?
<shez> ok l'ho fatto ma mi da lo stesso problema che avevo facendo gpg -d nomefile.tar.gpg
<Carlin0> cioè?
<shez> no da terminale è uscita una serie infinita di caratteri ascii poi si è fermato....
<shez> tutto li
<shez> non ha estratto nulla
<shez> nessun errore, ho aspettato un minuto ma è rimasto così, piantato
<Carlin0> puoi provare al posto di -o --output
<shez> ok
<shez> e al posto d -d decrypt?
<shez> *di
<Carlin0> no
<shez> ok solo output
<Carlin0> gpg -d file.gpg --output file
<David77> come dice il man -d: Decrypt the file given on the command line (or STDIN if no file is specified) and write it to STDOUT (or the file specified with --output). If the decrypted file is signed, the signature is also verified
<shez> gpg: Note: '--output' is not considered an option usage: gpg [options] --decrypt [filename]
<shez> quindi forse va prima...
<Carlin0> se dovete chatare passate in -chat
<shez> ho provato con --output -d
<shez> gpg: WARNING: no command supplied.  Trying to guess what you mean ... usage: gpg [options] [filename]
<shez> e dire che con seahorse-nautilus la aperto in 2-3 secondi....
<Carlin0> shez, a me con gpg -o file -d file.gpg funziona , non so che dirti
<shez> scusa ma -o file con che estenzione?
<Carlin0> può essere qualsiasi estensione , dipende da cosa hai criptato
<Carlin0> se è un tar .tar se è png .png se è txt o anche senza estensione
<Carlin0> !info gpa
<ubot-it> gpa (source: gpa): GNU Privacy Assistant (GPA). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1 (disco), package size 295 kB, installed size 1395 kB
<shez> Carlin0, ho risolto
<shez> :)
<shez> ho installato GPA, poi ho dato gpg --output nomefile.tar --decrypt nomefile.tar.gpg
<shez> Grazie
<marcy> Salve, ho un problema con l'avvio di Ubuntu. Ho avviato Ubuntu normalmente e poi ho provato a fare swich da nvidia a intel. Ho riavviato Ubuntu e ora rimane la schermata nera col cursore che lampeggia
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-12
<marcy> Salve, ho un problema all'avvio di Ubuntu. Ho avviato Ubuntu normalmente e poi, dopo aver fatto login, ho detto al programma di Nvidia di fare swich su Intel. Ho riavviato Ubuntu e ora mi ritrovo con una schermata nera col cursore lampeggiante. (posso accedere ai file e alle cartelle di Ubuntu tramite un CD live. Posso in qualche modo rifare lo swi
<marcy> ch su Nvidia modificando i parametri di un file?
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<marcy> Salve, ho un problema all'avvio di Ubuntu. Ho avviato Ubuntu normalmente e dopo aver fatto login ho aperto il programma di Nvidia e gli ho detto di fare swich ad Intel. Ho riavviato Ubuntu e ora (dopo il logo di avvio di Ubuntu) mi trovo una schermata nera col cursore lampeggiante e non c'è modo di fare login. Siccome ho un CD Live, c'è un modo per
<marcy>  tornare a fare swich su Nvidia cambiando i parametri all'interno di un file?
<rob1506> Ciao a tutti, provavo ad installare oracle db 19.c su ubuntu ed avevo alcuni problemi di configurazione di yum. seguendo quanto c'era sul sito oracle a proposito ho lanciato il comando
<rob1506> yum install -y https://yum.oracle.com/repo/OracleLinux/OL7/latest/x86_64/getPackage/oracle-database-preinstall-19c-1.0-1.el7.x86_64.rpm
<rob1506> Fatto il tutto, ho dovuto spegnere il computer. Quando ora vado a riaccendere ottengo una schermata nera con una serie di righe che terminano con kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<rob1506> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi per favore ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-13
<Valerio745> salve
<Valerio745> avrei un problema
<Bandio> Giorno
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-14
<th34lch3m1st> Buongiorno  a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> Touchpad ha smesso di funzionare sulla 16.04 installata, funziona perfettamente su una live usb 19.04.
<th34lch3m1st> Ho provato modprobe psmouse etc etc niente
<th34lch3m1st> Ho provato xinput disable/enable id touchpad, niente
<th34lch3m1st> Ora mi dice: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HdpdVZV5hr
<vitodoc> th34lch3m1st: sudo apt -f install
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc ok
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kdYzNB4ggy/
<vitodoc> azz... ma che hai combinato? Sembra quasi che tu abbia interrotto gli aggiornameti forzatamente
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc ADSL vs e virne quando piove
<th34lch3m1st> *viene
<vitodoc> prova così    sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf; sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc dentto/apt/list cosa c'è?
<vitodoc> non preoccuparti, viene ricreata la lista con l'update
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc questo portatile l'ho aggiornato allo stack hwe. ho due kernel, non vorrei che tutti quri pacchetti fossero felli stack vevchio...
<th34lch3m1st> *dello stack precedente
<vitodoc> non penso
<th34lch3m1st> sul canale #ubuntu mi stanno dicendo di provare a reinstallare quelle due dipendenze corrotte, prima di fare altro...
<vitodoc> prova
<vitodoc> apt - install fa proprio quello, installa dipendenze mancanti
<vitodoc> apt -f install fa proprio quello, installa dipendenze mancanti
<th34lch3m1st> vitofoc ok, lo eseguo
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan sono su Androirc su smartphone
<th34lch3m1st> Se mi trovi il tasto tab lo premo
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc non è che mi brasa i ppa il primo vomando?
<th34lch3m1st> *comando
<Mr_Pan> androirc ha autocompletamento del nome ...
<vitodoc> no
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> ovvio che ti brasa i ppa ... il problrma sta prorpio li
<Mr_Pan>  sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/*   >> cancella ppa
<vitodoc> no Mr_Pan, cancellare /var/lib/apt/list non cancella i ppa
<vitodoc> nel senso che dopo con l'update vengono rigenerati
<Mr_Pan> vitodoc> si giusto sorry
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan cosa c'entrano le 2 dipendenze di xorg non risolte (sono due pacchetti di sistema) con i ppa fi opera, inkscspe, chrome etcetera???
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> ma perché usi ppa per installare inkscape che sta nei repo  ?
<Mr_Pan> i ppa di chrome e opera sono ok
<vitodoc> th34lch3m1st: per essere sicuri che non ci siano casini esegui quel comando che ti ho dato, danno non ne fa, al massimo non risolve niente
<th34lch3m1st> perché sui ppa dono 2 versioni svsnti (16.04)
<Mr_Pan> i ppa in generale (soprattuto quelli poco conosciuti o non mantenuti) potrebbero "inquinarti" il sistema
<th34lch3m1st> si, il touchpad....
<th34lch3m1st> Quando installi opera o inkscape ti reinstalla i driver hardware.....
<th34lch3m1st> dai
<th34lch3m1st> non facciamo fi tutta l'erba un fascio
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> a che versione saresti ora di inkscape
<th34lch3m1st> l'ultima del sito ufficiale
<Mr_Pan> 0.92.4
<Mr_Pan> io da repo ho su 0.92.3....
<Mr_Pan> dove vedi le due versioni di differenza!?
<th34lch3m1st> era per saperlo, faccio una copia dei ppa e siamo a posto
<Mr_Pan> io su 18.04
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan sono su 16.04
<Mr_Pan> ok
<th34lch3m1st> Mr_Pan dove vedo le due versioni di differenza? Appena ho installato la 16.04
<Mr_Pan> th34lch3m1st> ok sulla 16.04 sará cosí non ho modo di verificare
<th34lch3m1st> Vai tranquillo
<th34lch3m1st> Appena esce la 20.04 reinstallo e mi risllineo
<th34lch3m1st> *riallineo
<th34lch3m1st> Datemi 5 minuti e vi faccio sapere (devo andare in bagno) :)
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc fatto, vuoi un paste del terminale?
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WkYchBmPHF/
<vitodoc> se dai il -f install ti trova altre dipendeze da installare ?
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc no, niente da installare, solo quella caterva di autoremove
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc stavo pensando...
<vitodoc> se vuoi li puoi rimuovere ma ti consiglio di fare un copia incolla di qui pacchetti su un file di testo, non si sa mai, potrebbero servicere se qualcosa va storto.
<vitodoc> servire*
<vitodoc> th34lch3m1st:  il tuo sistema è a 32 o 64 bit ?
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc 64
<vitodoc> ok
<vitodoc> la maggior parte sono pacchetti per 32bit
<vitodoc> cmq salvateli lo stesso
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ha 2 dipendenze irrisolte, una felle quali è....
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc xserver-xorg-core.....ma io ho xserver-xorg-core-hwe-16.04 installato....
<vitodoc> strano che il -f install non te li risolva
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc non è che non riconosce la versione hwe per via fel nome?
<vitodoc> ma anche io ho hwe
<vitodoc> installale a mano e vedi
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc io però l'ho aggiornato a mano sulla versione "normale"....
<th34lch3m1st> ho 2 kernel
<vitodoc> th34lch3m1st: qualcosa è successo per forza e non ho la sfera di cristallo per sapere cosa.
<th34lch3m1st> 4.4.0 e 4.15.0
<vitodoc> cmq, installa quelle dipendenze e vedi se risolvi
<th34lch3m1st> però è più di un anno che ho questa configurazione e il touchpad ha sempre   funzionato, fino a ieri....
<vitodoc> eh, ho capito, ripeto, sarà andato storto qualcosa durante aggiornamenti
<vitodoc> dovresti controllare i log di ieri e vedere se trovi qualcosa.
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc il problema è trovarle quelle dipendenze....e anche poi se le trovo che faccio, installo xserver-xorg-core di fianco a xserver-xorg-core-hwe???
<vitodoc> non credo che facciano a cazzotti
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc allora provo
<th34lch3m1st> fra parentesi la versione non hwe è la 2:1.18.4 e ka hwe che ho è la 2:1.19.6
<th34lch3m1st> aspetta, synaptic mi sta dicendo che se installo xserver-xorg-core mi rimuove tutto li stack hwe di xserver...non mi pare il caso
<vitodoc> Non so cos'altro suggerirti. Magari è un modo che ah il sistema per dirti "formattami"  xD
<vitodoc> ok, quindi non posso coesistere
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc oppure qualcuno nei conf di synaptic touchpad di dimenticato di linkare anche xserver hwe, così a occhio, senza saperne proprio niente.
<th34lch3m1st> tirando a indovinare
<th34lch3m1st> male che vada lo uso col mouse fini alla 20.04
<vitodoc> aprile.... è lontano
<vitodoc> potresti mettere la 18 e poi avanzare
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc uso il desktop con la 19.04 e passa la paura
<vitodoc> e nemmeno subito.... lascia passare qualche mese in modo che risolvano eventuali bug
<vitodoc> in prati a dicembre del prossimo anno passi alla 20 xD
<th34lch3m1st> ci abbiamo provato
<th34lch3m1st> se ho altro tempo vedo di indagare
<th34lch3m1st> se no lascio così
<th34lch3m1st> di sicuro non rimuovo xserver hwe...
<th34lch3m1st> le dipendenze non risolte è un errore fasullo, manca tutto lo stack xserver "non hwe", è ovvio che xserver-xorg-xinput-synaptic non le risolve....
<th34lch3m1st> il punto piuttosto è
<th34lch3m1st> Perché xserver-xorg-xinput-synaptic-hwe-16.04 che è installato non fa il suo dovere e il puntatore del mouse biene killato alla schermata di login...
<Carlin0> lo stack hwe spesso da problemi con gli aggiornamenti , non è una novità
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 pazienza, sono con ubuntu dalla 8.04, aspetterò di reinstallare la 20.04.mi è successo di peggio che dover usare un mouse sul portatile :D
<Carlin0> sulla 8.04 non esisteva ancora hwe , io non esiterei a rimuoverlo se da problemi , poi ognuno faccia come crede
<Carlin0> lo stack hwe fa perdere molta della stabilità alle LTS
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 è il pc che uso in mobilità, il 99% delle volte uso il desktop che ora ha la 19.10. Non mi merita di perdere tempo a reinstallare se tanto fra 5 mesi metto la 20 sia sul desktop che su questo portatile.
<Carlin0> nessuno ha parlato di reinstallare
<th34lch3m1st> Carlin0 si lo so, ma il rischio complicazioni aumenta.
<th34lch3m1st> meglio un mouse in più che xserver che non parte...
<th34lch3m1st> Comunque, grazie per i consigli. Una buona giornata a tutti e un buon fine settimana.
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc Carlin0 Aggiornamento: risolto il mistero del touchpad. Funziona se avvio con il kernel precedente, non funziona se avvio con l'ultimo kernel (4.15.0-72)
<th34lch3m1st> vitodoc Carlin0 con il comando less /proc/bus/input/devices vedo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KP693dvNky/
<th34lch3m1st> l'ultimo kernel lancia Sysfs con event7 e il touch pad non funziona.
<th34lch3m1st> Il kernel precedente usa Sysfs con event5 e il touchpad funziona.
<th34lch3m1st> Scusate, no event5, ma input5
#ubuntu-it 2019-12-15
<perr-paranoic> Ciao qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<perr-paranoic> https://imagebin.ca/v/55OQR470MfiP
<vitodoc> perr-paranoic: Questo canale è solo per problemi strettamente legati ad ubuntu. Per altri problemi vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<franzo> Ciao. Ho un problema con lo store di Ubuntu che non mi ha mai dato problemi in passato. Sto cercando di installare applicazioni e mi dice che non ho i permessi per installare software. In altri casi mi dice di dover accedere allo snap store ed, anche essendomi registrato ad ubuntu one, non riesco ad accedere allo snap store tramite "Software"
<franzo> l'unica modifica in questi giorni è stata quella di sostituire GNOME con xfce
<franzo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
